# The Shield Discussion Thread II



## SubZero3:16

R.I.P. old thread, we had some good times *sniff*

Here's to the new:


----------



## Itami

THE SHIELD IS AWESOME~!


But you already knew that. 










To start off a new topic...shoudd orton be the leader guize???


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

The old thread Reigned supreme for quite some time, but it's time for the new one to get Rollin...s.

AM i right BROS? E


----------



## kidzeen

Rollins = Future world champion!


----------



## Eddie Ray

I just spent 10 minutes writing a response to the dean ambrose better than CM Punk thread that got merged with the shield thread...my efforts are wasted...if anyone wants me to post it though (I copied it) just say...I considered everything really well and everything

enaldo

RIP Sheild thread 1...you shall never be forgotten


----------



## Mr. I

kidzeen said:


> Rollins = Future world champion!


I'd wager all three of them are future World champs. They've all got long, bright futures ahead of them, and it's been a long time since I was able to say that about a stable.


----------



## TKOW

Itami said:


> To start off a new topic...should Orton be the leader???


Why would he be? It wouldn't make any sense. Plus, we don't need a Legacy II.


----------



## Mr. I

KING. said:


> Why would he be? It wouldn't make any sense. Plus, we don't need a Legacy II.


They have done just fine without a veteran centerpiece taking the spotlight. They don't need one, ever. Let the new talent stand alone. It worked for Evolution, and failed miserably for Legacy.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

About time. It was hard looking for old posts in that one.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Bring on the "WHO SHOULD BE THE 4TH MEMBER/LEADER OF THE SHIELD" merged threads.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Do you guys reckon that this time next year the Shield will be done?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

I have become to love the Shield group and this isnt a lie. I particulary find Seth Rollins hot:yum:


----------



## Eddie Ray

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Do you guys reckon that this time next year the Shield will be done?


absolutely. no question. how that plays out though, I have no idea.


----------



## razzathereaver

Itami said:


> To start off a new topic...shoudd orton be the leader guize???


The Shield only needs one leader, and that's NICK FURY.


----------



## Hawksea

The over rating, over hyping, over praising and over dicksucking continues I see.

Oddities > Shield


----------



## Schmoove

Hawksea said:


> The over rating, over hyping, over praising and over dicksucking continues I see.
> 
> Oddities > Shield


:kobe


----------



## Eddie Ray

Hawksea said:


> The over rating, over hyping, over praising and over dicksucking continues I see.
> 
> Oddities > Shield


----------



## Bryan D.

Hawksea said:


> The over rating, over hyping, over praising and over dicksucking continues I see.
> 
> Oddities > Shield


----------



## WWF-Rebellion2000

The Shield are the main reason im watching the wwe at the moment.


----------



## CamillePunk

Ambrose is wrestling Taker on SD? :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

*BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!*


----------



## SubZero3:16

CamillePunk said:


> Ambrose is wrestling Taker on SD? :mark:


Yup! It has been confirmed.


----------



## Eddie Ray

The high Priestess of the Church Of Ambrose, Her Holiness, Ney Ney, has spoken!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

All three guys will have successful careers in WWE believe that believe in the Shield


----------



## DA

New Shield Thread? 










*I'M IN*


----------



## Bryan D.

Do you guys think a loss for The Shield now would tarnish its reputation?


----------



## PUNKY

cant wait for smackdown now, havnt watched it in a while but ambrose vs taker :mark::mark::mark: hope its longer than the 5 mins people have been saying though


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Hawksea said:


> The over rating, over hyping, over praising and over dicksucking continues I see.
> 
> Oddities > Shield


you mad? :mcgee1


----------



## Crona

Hawksea said:


> The over rating, over hyping, over praising and over dicksucking continues I see.
> 
> Oddities > Shield


Over dicksucking? unk2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Hawksea said:


> The over rating, over hyping, over praising and over dicksucking continues I see.
> 
> Oddities > Shield












...

R.I.P. Shield Discussion Thread #1... :batista3

... but I bet this will be even more awesome than the last one! :bateman


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bryan D. said:


> Do you guys think a loss for The Shield now would tarnish its reputation?


Once they don't get beaten single handedly by Super Cena, then they're good.


----------



## blandy85

Already, only 3 pages in, this thread manages to establish something that the last thread didn't: Kelly Kelly fan believes in The Shield!


----------



## Stanford

Hawksea said:


> The over rating, over hyping, over praising and over dicksucking continues I see.
> 
> Oddities > Shield


They're all blind marks, man. What can you do? Society is going down the drain.


----------



## NeyNey

Tomorrow = Smack Down time, can't fucking wait. :bateman


----------



## SubZero3:16

Stanford said:


> They're all blind marks, man. What can you do? Society is going down the drain.


Shield mark and proud! :bateman


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

DwayneAustin said:


> New Shield Thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'M IN*


I love that flip Seth does over the barricade its just so unexpected


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Fuck Goldberg, Shield is better....WHO'S NEXT??


----------



## Asenath

Bryan D. said:


> Do you guys think a loss for The Shield now would tarnish its reputation?


I do not. In fact, I think they need to lose, not a squash or a devastating loss, and deal with it in a feud. Undefeated isn't a gimmick, to quote an odious - but correct - fellow.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

Long live The Shield. Seriously... they are awesome


----------



## High_King

The Shield are boring now


----------



## Bryan D.

Dexter Morgan said:


> Fuck Goldberg, Shield is better....WHO'S NEXT??


:cena3 :ryback


----------



## Dean/Moxley

New thread, eh?










R.I.P old thread. unk3

Anyway, I think the only possible route they can take after EC is going for the titles. Btw, anybody hoping for an obsessive Dean Ambrose mimicking the Undertaker? Let's say a feud with similar elements from his previous rivalry with William Regal.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Brace yourselves, I get a feeling we'll be hearing a lot of "ORTON SHOULD BE THE LEADER!"-opinions in this new thread.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Monday on Raw should give us a clear direction on whether they'll be winning some midcard titles or not.


----------



## Amber B

Hawksea said:


> The over rating, over hyping, over praising and over dicksucking continues I see.
> 
> Oddities > Shield



I can respond to this in so many different ways.


----------



## cindel25

My coochie just hung out a sign that said " WANTED $10,000 REWARD"


----------



## Conor?

Does anyone think Kofi won the US Title just to lose it to The Shield?
I absoulutley love The Shield and have believed since day 1.


----------



## checkcola

"We have no friends, we have no allys, we can't have them, we don't need them, we don't want them..." - Dean Ambrose 

Still my favorite quote from the Shield.


----------



## Stroker Ace

New thread? But, the posts, the vids, the gifs....the pics. That thread was like our baby, the one positive light in this cesspool of a section, all of our discussions about their hotness, their talent, their hotness, their potential...and their hotness. 

Now it's gone.



I need Itami with her batch of gifs and pics to make me feel better.

Anyway after watching the fan video of the match on Tuesday I'm looking forward to the Ambrose/Taker fight tomorrow, I'll be watching that on a loop next week.


----------



## That's Amore

Bryan D. said:


> Do you guys think a loss for The Shield now would tarnish its reputation?


No, at this stage I think the 3 of them would sell it well & it would just be another notch in their storyline, as said Undefeated is not a gimmick, provided they are not just buried.

They have continued to entertain me every time I have seen them, including the NXT stuff.


----------



## DaBaws29

I wonder when will Reigns get a singles match.
I know he is pretty clean, but I think he can at least work a 7 min match.


----------



## checkcola

Shield 'leader' revealed?


----------



## SubZero3:16

checkcola said:


> Shield 'leader' revealed?


Botch Cara! :lmao:lmao


----------



## Bullydully

Man can not wait to see Ambrose/Taker on Smackdown.


----------



## SubZero3:16

iDogBea said:


> New thread? But, the posts, the vids, the gifs....the pics. That thread was like our baby, the one positive light in this cesspool of a section, all of our discussions about their hotness, their talent, their hotness, their potential...and *their hotness*.
> 
> Now it's gone.
> 
> 
> 
> I need Itami with her batch of gifs and pics to make me feel better.
> 
> Anyway after watching the fan video of the match on Tuesday I'm looking forward to the Ambrose/Taker fight tomorrow, I'll be watching that on a loop next week.


Lemme see if I can help


----------



## Asenath

Thighs. *slain*


----------



## ShadowCat

checkcola said:


> Shield 'leader' revealed?


:lol :lol :lol

Hope Vince doesn't see this.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

My 10 year old mark brother recently told me that Dean Ambrose was one of his favorite wrestlers. This guy will be big.


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> Lemme see if I can help


Ah a little dose of Moxleycotton, okay NOW I'm feeling better.


----------



## Itami

Here are some more for iDogBea...







































And I actually made these myself:


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> Here are some more for iDogBea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I actually made these myself:


It will unfortunately not allow me to give you rep, you're awesome though and thank you ^.^ 

Maybe the new thread wont be so bad.


----------



## rbhayek

My first post in this new thread. I really hope in 3 years we will be seeing a triple threat match between these three.


----------



## THATswhatidonow

Over rated Indy Darlings. They bore me to tears. Can't wait until DX reunites and buries them ala The Legacy.


----------



## iamnotanugget

The boys with with Drake Younger


----------



## krai999

THATswhatidonow said:


> Over rated Indy Darlings. They bore me to tears. Can't wait until DX reunites and buries them ala The Legacy.


pstthh Them old farts? BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

THATswhatidonow said:


> Over rated Indy Darlings. They bore me to tears. Can't wait until DX reunites and buries them ala The Legacy.


Very unlikely considering HHH digs these guys. :flip


----------



## Amber B

THATswhatidonow said:


> Over rated Indy Darlings. They bore me to tears. Can't wait until DX reunites and buries them ala The Legacy.


Yeah except the Shield is HHH's pet project.



iamnotanugget said:


> The boys with with Drake Younger



Drake Younger- He'll smile even if you piss on him and kick his cat in the face.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Psycho Shooter with the Shield?! :bateman Must be pretty surreal to Younger watch one of his closest friends in the business in Ambrose fight Taker, when just a while ago he was fighting him in the indies. 

Now that I mentioned it, I just watched the international version of this weeks SD!, and that match between him and Taker was just great, not to mention the promo! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stroker Ace

Lovin that crisp white shirt on Dean.


----------



## Snothlisberger

These guys clearly get along IRL and it shows. Really makes them more enjoyable to watch


----------



## Asenath

THATswhatidonow said:


> Over rated Indy Darlings. They bore me to tears. Can't wait until DX reunites and buries them ala The Legacy.


Sorry 'bout it. These three are being sheltered in the palm of Paul Levesque, corporate exec. You'll be being bored by them for years to come.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

THATswhatidonow said:


> Over rated Indy Darlings. They bore me to tears. Can't wait until DX reunites and buries them ala The Legacy.


your trolling is terrible


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> And I actually made these myself:


:bateman :bateman :bateman :bateman :bateman :bateman :bateman


----------



## THATswhatidonow

Monday Night Raw said:


> your trolling is terrible


Your existence is horrible. :flip


----------



## THATswhatidonow

Asenath said:


> Sorry 'bout it. These three are being sheltered in the palm of Paul Levesque, corporate exec. You'll be being bored by them for years to come.


Well i can always fast forward their segments...THAT'S WHAT I DO now anyway :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

THATswhatidonow said:


> Well i can always fast forward their segments...THAT'S WHAT I DO now anyway :lmao


Do you really think we care? :lmao


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I havent been on much due to getting ill and being in the hospital so when i came on here on my phone and saw the sheild thread locked i almost had a heart attack LOL!

Thanks for the pics and gifs, def made this girl here feel better 

I see they where at buffalo wild wings, i take it they like wings...hence i ran into dean at hooters and they got lots of wings  lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LovelyElle890

iamnotanugget said:


>


Dean does look nice in that white shirt.

Shield fangirls are lucky because they get to see so many great photos and gifs. I am a fangirl of someone Trips doesn't care about anymore. :lmao :angel :lmao


----------



## MasterChan

What if Triple H would become the (at first secret) leader of the shield?? That would be a nice way to turn him heel i think. As he mentioned them as "the real deal" on Twitter - it could indicate something towards this direction..


----------



## VINT

HHH in no possible way should be the leader.

Period.


----------



## Eulonzo

So I hear Ambrose/Taker is on SmackDown tonight?

I hope it was great, two of my favorites! :mark:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

New thread :mark:

And looking forward to seeing Ambrose/Taker on SD <3


----------



## RockCold

The Shield were AWESOME on RAW on Monday. Taker and Ambrose are on Smackdown?! Well I'll watch it for the first time since The Rock was on it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Did Dean Ambrose look like he just woke up when he got off that helicopter on Raw??? he looked very sleepy I dont blame him considering he just done a show in Cardiff

And I have to add what a boss Seth Rollins looked like getting off the helicopter first and leading the other two to the car


----------



## Eulonzo

Just wondering.. Is the DDT one of Ambrose's signature moves? Just wondering, I saw him do it alot on FCW and I've seen him do it in almost every match they've had so far except the BoD/Bryan match.


----------



## Itami

I don't recall him using it that much in FCW, but he's been doing it regularly on the main roster like you said... so it probably is at this point.


----------



## Telos

rbhayek said:


> My first post in this new thread. I really hope in 3 years we will be seeing a triple threat match between these three.


Why wait that long? :ambrose


----------



## Telos

Re: Ambrose finisher

I recall seeing him in FCW using the Knee Trembler










the Regal Stretch










and the Midnight Special


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Taker vs Ambrose was okay for what it was.


----------



## Eulonzo

Telos said:


> Re: Ambrose finisher
> 
> I recall seeing him in FCW using the Knee Trembler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Regal Stretch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Midnight Special


I know that, I mean't a signature move. Like how Sheamus's signature move is the irish curse backbreaker, Triple H with the spinebuster, Taker with the chokeslam/old school, etc. Not finishers.

I kinda feel like he doesn't do the midnight special because Sheamus uses White Noise and both are kinda've the same finisher, either that or they just never think about doing their finishers (minus the spear and that one move Seth does).


----------



## Asenath

There doesn't seem to be too much emphasis on their finishers, because most of their wins seem to be wins of opportunity.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

I think eventually when they split up they will get their own finishers and styles. Right now its just them kicking ass like a bad ass group


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Reigns and Rollins have got about three each to use, so they'll be okay. I'm holding out on Ambrose busting out the Crossface Chickenwing.

I'll actually be tuning in tonight. I don't do that with Smackdown very often.


----------



## Itami

Ugh I hate that Midnight Special finisher. There's nothing special about it.

Knee Trembler/Crossface Chickenwing/Rings of Saturn/Regal Stretch please.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Itami said:


> Ugh I hate that Midnight Special finisher. There's nothing special about it.
> 
> Knee Trembler/Crossface Chickenwing/Rings of Saturn/Regal Stretch please.


Knee Trembler... meh. It works as a finisher but Sheamus already uses a running knee. 

I like the idea of Ambrose using the finishing moves of those he feuds with. I mean, he has his regular finisher's, like Crossface Chickenwing and the Midnight Special, but during intense rivalries he'll adopt his opponent's moveset to use against them.


----------



## Itami

Sheamus has stolen all the finishers. :lol Dude has like 3 or 4 finishers, doesn't he?

I like the Knee Trembler simply because it's a nice gesture to Regal, and Ambrose does that gunshot signal with it. Looks devastating too. Not something Cena would ever be pinned by, but hey.


----------



## Telos

Eulonzo said:


> I know that, I mean't a signature move. Like how Sheamus's signature move is the irish curse backbreaker, Triple H with the spinebuster, Taker with the chokeslam/old school, etc. Not finishers.
> 
> I kinda feel like he doesn't do the midnight special because Sheamus uses White Noise and both are kinda've the same finisher, either that or they just never think about doing their finishers (minus the spear and that one move Seth does).


Yeah I might have misread your post as finisher, the DDT looks like a signature. Ambrose does a great job of planting it.

Like you said White Noise means Ambrose can't use it, and I don't feel like they would have Ambrose use a submission while part of a stable. I could see the Knee Trembler being used, though I don't know how much that may remind the powers that be of Orton's punt kick.

Reigns' spear and Rollins' flying knee to the head are more signature moves.

BTW pardon my ignorance but I don't remember seeing The Shield use their triple team powerbomb on anyone during one of their matches, only on run-ins. Can anyone confirm or deny this for me please?


----------



## Asenath

Telos said:


> BTW pardon my ignorance but I don't remember seeing The Shield use their triple team powerbomb on anyone during one of their matches, only on run-ins. Can anyone confirm or deny this for me please?


Ryback, through the Spanish announce desk, at TLC. And after Rollins nearly decapitated himself on that table, off the ladder, Reigns & Ambrose double powerbombed Daniel Bryan through a table in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Telos said:


> Yeah I might have misread your post as finisher, the DDT looks like a signature. Ambrose does a great job of planting it.
> 
> Like you said White Noise means Ambrose can't use it, and I don't feel like they would have Ambrose use a submission while part of a stable. I could see the Knee Trembler being used, though I don't know how much that may remind the powers that be of Orton's punt kick.
> 
> Reigns' spear and Rollins' flying knee to the head are more signature moves.
> 
> BTW pardon my ignorance but I don't remember seeing The Shield use their triple team powerbomb on anyone during one of their matches, only on run-ins. Can anyone confirm or deny this for me please?


Confirm, they usually do it after matches.

It'd be too much to do it in a tag match.


----------



## Itami

Barrett's opinion on The Shield:

*The Nexus was dominant, now do you believe in the Shield?*
"Absolutely. In some ways they remind me of the Nexus. A cluster that is opposed to the main superstar. I think it’s the only way for young people to show off in a hurry."
*
Who will come out best of the three?*
"Impossible to say. They have an incredible talent. Rollins is a spectacular athlete, Reigns is a bull, but I think Ambrose will become a real star very soon."

Smart guy this Barrett.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Itami said:


> Sheamus has stolen all the finishers. :lol Dude has like 3 or 4 finishers, doesn't he?
> 
> I like the Knee Trembler simply because it's a nice gesture to Regal, and Ambrose does that gunshot signal with it. Looks devastating too. Not something Cena would ever be pinned by, but hey.


I kind of like that about Sheamus though. Having one or two finishers really kills the wrestling psychology. Sheamus can end a match four different ways. 

I suppose it would make a good signature. Hits the Trembler and then goes for the Rings of Saturn or something.


----------



## TheFranticJane

I was thinking of what Ambrose's individual theme should be and found something that might be suitable.
Now, imagine something like this crossed with the underlying beat of the Shield's theme, I think it could work:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I think Ambrose could use Steen's theme, Unsettling Differences, or something similar to that.


----------



## jamal.

This needs to be Ambrose's theme tbvqh (@ 1.26)


----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler: Smackdown



It's awesome guys. 
First the promo, Ambrose at its best.










And then the match, by god...
Two times I lost consciousness because Ambrose selled like a god. 
It was too beautiful. 
Absolutely brilliant. 

Rollins screaming. :lmao

...and this is only the beginning of the GOAT career.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## DOPA

That Shield promo on SD was brilliant. Ambrose was fantastic especially. About to watch the match with Taker. Ambrose must have been freaking out inside that he actually got wrestle Taker.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

I felt that they should just have cut the Smackdown promo after Ambrose spoke. Was one of the better ones they've done. Adding the generic parts on the end just curtailed the momentum.

The match was good and I like that Ambrose brawled with Taker and only threw in a couple of signature spots.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Sheamus has too many finishers, inb4 they give him One Hitter or Hook and Ladder as well. [Beth is gone so whatever]

They're getting alot of flak on WWE's Facebook page, apparently they're "indy losers."


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

BarrettBarrage said:


> Sheamus has too many finishers, inb4 they give him One Hitter or Hook and Ladder as well. [Beth is gone so whatever]
> 
> They're getting alot of flak on WWE's Facebook page, apparently they're "indy losers."


And Reigns is a WWE born and bred star. Some people...


----------



## TheFranticJane

Ambrose really needs the tree of woe + running knee as his finisher.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Are we all ready for Smackdown and Dean Ambrose's match :mark:


----------



## Bryan D.

Taker/Ambrose match was kinda short but fun. Ambrose sold Taker's moves very well. He's great in that aspect. The attack afterwards was awesome. Reigns' spear is so freaking awesome. OMG, that's something brutal.

The Shield taking Undertaker off of TV is great. They have been booked so well. 

:ambrose


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

BarrettBarrage said:


> Sheamus has too many finishers, inb4 they give him One Hitter or Hook and Ladder as well. [Beth is gone so whatever]
> 
> They're getting alot of flak on WWE's Facebook page, apparently they're "indy losers."


The comments on the Facebook page are all from fucking morons who don't have a clue about life, nevermind wrestling. They are thick as shit.


----------



## Beatles123

*SPOILER.....*








WHY DID HE HAVE TO TAP? D:


----------



## kendoo

Bryan D. said:


> Reigns' spear is so freaking awesome. OMG, that's something brutal.
> 
> The Shield taking Undertaker off of TV is great. They have been booked so well.
> 
> :ambrose


This has probably been wwe's best well booked angle in a long long time, its the one story line where we kinda dont know what's going to happen and really anything can happen in the coming weeks, months, do they have a fourth member? Do they have a leader?.They are the main reason raw still interests me. Top marks to who ever is in control of this angle
That spear by reigns is great, should be good to see it in action with some of his single matches whenever that happens


----------



## Bryan D.

kendoo said:


> This has probably been wwe's best well booked angle in a long long time, its the one story line where we kinda dont know what's going to happen and really anything can happen in the coming weeks, months, do they have a fourth member? Do they have a leader?.They are the main reason raw still interests me. Top marks to who ever is in control of this angle
> That spear by reigns is great, should be good to see it in action with some of his single matches whenever that happens


Reigns/Kane feud with Kane putting Reigns over would be awesome. And yes, Reigns' spear is very brutal. Perhaps even more brutal than the Goldberg's one.

:reigns


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Beatles123 said:


> *SPOILER.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY DID HE HAVE TO *SPOILER* D:


It doesn't matter what happened. Ambrose was in a 1-on-1 match with the legendary Undertaker. That's probably the biggest rub you can get.


----------



## kendoo

Bryan D. said:


> Reigns/Kane feud with Kane putting Reigns over would be awesome. And yes, Reigns' spear is very brutal. Perhaps even more brutal than the Goldberg's one.
> 
> :reigns


A Kane feud would be great for reigns, maybe with ambrose having a singles match they'll move onto reigns vs Kane and Rollins with bryan
That would be a couple of great matches with the usual run ins an DQ,s. In time his spear will be better than Goldberg's


----------



## Lariatoh!

Shield thread the sequel! Awesome! I cant wait to see Ambrose vs The Goddamn Underrrr Takaaah!


----------



## Monday Night Raw

The shield are getting unbelievable booking and its fantastic.


----------



## adprokid

I'm afraid that Triple Shit will bury them, this is what i dont want to see.


----------



## Avon Barksdale

Hawksea said:


> The over rating, over hyping, over praising and over dicksucking continues I see.
> 
> Oddities > Shield


:troll *> YOU*.


----------



## ShadowCat

adprokid said:


> I'm afraid that Triple Shit will bury them, this is what i dont want to see.


Believe In The :buried


----------



## SASpurs2120

This Ambrose fella needs to quit yelling "blah, wah, rah, flah, bla" during his strike sequences.


----------



## Bushmaster

I get to see the ending live. Thee Undertaker got buried :troll dont.understand why ppl were sayin Dean was.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Soupman Prime said:


> I get to see the ending live. Thee Undertaker got buried :troll dont.understand why ppl were sayin Dean was.


He didnt get buried but he was dominating the match then lost when the taker did one move and ambrose tapped out. That was a stupid way to give the shield their first loss.
Plus their first loss should have been at a PPV and not for at least a few more months.

I dont see the point of giving them a loss


----------



## SubZero3:16

Sigh. The Shield didn't lose. Dean Ambrose did.

Anyhoo, for the short time that it was, the segment was thoroughly enjoyable. The powerbomb at the end was well sold.


----------



## Asenath

They needed a loss, because how a team deals with a loss is crucial character development.


----------



## x78

birthday_massacre said:


> He didnt get buried but he was dominating the match then lost when the taker did one move and ambrose tapped out. That was a stupid way to give the shield their first loss.
> Plus their first loss should have been at a PPV and not for at least a few more months.
> 
> I dont see the point of giving them a loss


The Shield didn't lose, Ambrose did. He tapped out clean to The Undertaker in his debut match, and if you are familiar with Ambrose then you'd know that's probably the best thing that could have happened.


----------



## birthday_massacre

x78 said:


> The Shield didn't lose, Ambrose did. He tapped out clean to The Undertaker in his debut match, and if you are familiar with Ambrose then you'd know that's probably the best thing that could have happened.


Ambrose should not have lost clean in his first singles match. And its semantics, he is in the shield and the shield has had their first loss now. Just because it was not a 3 man match doesnt mean it wasnt a lost. Its not like the shield can have all 3 man matches for their whole career.

The shield is like the NWO, its a stable, if a member of the stable loses the stable has a loss.

Or its like the 4 horsemen . If one of the 4 horsemen had a loss you cant stay the 4 horsemen are undeafeated anymore


----------



## Apex Predator

*Undertaker Dominating Ambrose Tonight..Easily!*

Does it make The Shield look weaker as a singles competitor? Just watching the entire match just seemed so unfair putting him up against a big man a legend like the Undertaker. I understand they want to push the shield which is a great thing. I enjoyed seeing Taker get revenge in (Hells gate) making Ambrose take very easily. 

What was your thoughts on the match tonight? I thought the outcome was everything i expected it to be. Undertaker didn't look phased at all which is expected from someone who seen them come and go throughout his career.


----------



## lil_dro

It's the Undertaker. . . Not Maven


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

He's facing *the fucking Undertaker.* What did you expect? He's getting a rub just facing a person of this credibility at this early in his career. Be happy.


----------



## Last Chancery

*Re: Undertaker Dominating Ambrose Tonight..Easily!*

Shield's gimmick is that they are so strong because they're a unit. When they're taken individually, they're significantly weaker. Taker had the advantage from the get-go, but he still let 'Brose dominate him for most of the match. The sudden Hell's Gate was Dean's fault because he got cocky and was caught unexpected, so he tapped. Seems pretty legit to me.


----------



## Aynjehl

This would make me so incredibly happen, especially since I'll be at Mania next year- http://www.rantsports.com/pro-wrestling/2013/04/25/has-the-undertaker-chosen-the-streak-ender/


----------



## x78

birthday_massacre said:


> Ambrose should not have lost clean in his first singles match. And its semantics, he is in the shield and the shield has had their first loss now. Just because it was not a 3 man match doesnt mean it wasnt a lost. Its not like the shield can have all 3 man matches for their whole career.
> 
> The shield is like the NWO, its a stable, if a member of the stable loses the stable has a loss.


Not really, if someone pins Daniel Bryan it doesn't mean they've beaten Team Hell No.

Anyway, that's beside the point. Ambrose tapping out clean in his debut match is the best possible outcome, you'll understand why soon.


----------



## SubZero3:16

birthday_massacre said:


> Ambrose should not have lost clean in his first singles match. And its semantics, he is in the shield and the shield has had their first loss now. Just because it was not a 3 man match doesnt mean it wasnt a lost. Its not like the shield can have all 3 man matches for their whole career.
> 
> The shield is like the NWO, its a stable, if a member of the stable loses the stable has a loss.


umm.....what?? If an individual of a stable wrestles the win or loss goes to the individual not the stable. That's why the commentators made sure to state ever so often that it was Dean Ambrose vs The Undertaker and not The Shield.


----------



## Asenath

Headliner said:


> He's facing *the fucking Undertaker.* What did you expect? He's getting a rub just facing a person of this credibility at this early in his career. Be happy.


Agreed. Also, the dirt sheets said that 'Taker spoke highly of Ambrose after Mania. So, onwards and upwards for the Hounds of Justice!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Headliner said:


> He's facing *the fucking Undertaker.* What did you expect? He's getting a rub just facing a person of this credibility at this early in his career. Be happy.


I expected a DQ loss, when the taker had him in the submission, they should have had a run in where the rest of the shield attacked taker and got DQ'd, then let the rest play out like it did. There was no point in giving the shield their first clean loss on free TV.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Undertaker Dominating Ambrose Tonight..Easily!*

It was short, no doubt, but Dean gave Taker some good shots in. I really don't think people should look too hard into this. It fresh from SD's norm.


----------



## birthday_massacre

x78 said:


> Not really, if someone pins Daniel Bryan it doesn't mean they've beaten Team Hell No.
> 
> Anyway, that's beside the point. Ambrose tapping out clean in his debut match is the best possible outcome, you'll understand why soon.


team hell no is a tag team, the shield is not a tag team, its a STABLE.

Its like the NWO or the Horsemen.

If you beat one of the NWO or Horsemen you beat the NWO or Horsemen and cant say they are unbeaten anymore.
Its the same thing.

If the taker was to lose a tag match at mania you could not say he is 21-0 anymore he would be 21-1


----------



## Londrick

Aynjehl said:


> This would make me so incredibly happen, especially since I'll be at Mania next year- http://www.rantsports.com/pro-wrestling/2013/04/25/has-the-undertaker-chosen-the-streak-ender/


Ambrose will be a great choice but it'll probably be Cena. He obviously needs it more.


----------



## the fox

http://www.tout.com/m/m942ew?ref=twkyz8ot


----------



## yoseftigger

birthday_massacre said:


> I expected a DQ loss, when the taker had him in the submission, they should have had a run in where the rest of the shield attacked taker and got DQ'd, then let the rest play out like it did. There was no point in giving the shield their first clean loss on free TV.


AMBROSE, not the Shield.


----------



## Headliner

birthday_massacre said:


> I expected a DQ loss, when the taker had him in the submission, they should have had a run in where the rest of the shield attacked taker and got DQ'd, then let the rest play out like it did. There was no point in giving the shield their first clean loss on free TV.


How many people have to tell you that the Shield didn't lose, Ambrose lost, for it to register in your head? Everything is fine. They will win the tag titles at the PPV anyway and continue to be protected as a unit.


----------



## x78

birthday_massacre said:


> team hell no is a tag team, the shield is not a tag team, its a STABLE.
> 
> Its like the NWO or the Horsemen.
> 
> If you beat one of the NWO or Horsemen you beat the NWO or Horsemen and cant stay they are unbeaten anymore.
> Its the same thing.


I don't think anyone ever said that about the NWO or the Horsemen since they didn't wrestle as a collective, The Shield is a three-man team. But yeah, now they're not unbeaten, so when they do lose it won't be a momentum killer.

And I'll say it again, Ambrose tapped out clean in his debut match to The Undertaker. If you saw his work in FCW and his feud with Regal, you would know how exciting that is.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Headliner said:


> How many people have to tell you that the Shield didn't lose, Ambrose lost, for it to register in your head? Everything is fine. They will win the tag titles at the PPV anyway and continue to be protected as a unit.


How many times do I have to tell you that they did. Just because you and a few others think its not a loss for the shield does not make it so.
If you and those same few claim the earth is flat does that mean its true?

I already gave you a few examples how its a loss. AGAIN the shield is like the NWO or Horsemen its a stable not a tag team. Ambrose losing is a loss for the shield just like if Nash was pinned its a loss for the NWO



x78 said:


> I don't think anyone ever said that about the NWO or the Horsemen since they didn't wrestle as a collective, The Shield is a three-man team. But yeah, now they're not unbeaten, so when they do lose it won't be a momentum killer.
> 
> And I'll say it again, Ambrose tapped out clean in his debut match to The Undertaker. If you saw his work in FCW and his feud with Regal, you would know how exciting that is.


Of course they did. The NWO had 3 man tag matches and the 4 horsemen would wrestle in tag, three and 4 man tag matches.

There is no such thing as a 6 man division in the WWE, so saying when one of them loses isnt a loss for the shield is laughable.

He is dean ambrose of the shield. And AGAIN my problem was any of the shield members first CLEAN loss being on free TV was stupid. It should have been at a PPV so people are paying for one of them or them as a group to close clean.

I dont see what that is so difficult to understand


----------



## Headliner

If it was a 3 on 3 match where all members of the Shield were participating and they lost, then yes the Shield lost. In this case it was an individual of the Shield lost. Not the actual Shield. So the Shield is still undefeated as a stable. Please tell me you're not marking this blind?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Headliner said:


> If it was a 3 on 3 match where all members of the Shield were participating and they lost, then yes the Shield lost. In this case it was an individual of the Shield lost. Not the actual Shield. So the Shield is still undefeated as a stable. Please tell me you're not marking this blind?


Dean Ambrose is a member of the shield, the STABLE. The STABLE the shield is no longer unbeaten.


----------



## Apex Predator

This back and forth elementary arguement is funny. But, in all honesty Ambrose did lose "Not the shield" as a whole. Doesn't matter if it's a tag team or not. Maybe if it was a Handicap match and Undertaker won then it would be more legit.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

birthday_massacre said:


> team hell no is a tag team, the shield is not a tag team, its a STABLE.
> 
> Its like the NWO or the Horsemen.
> 
> If you beat one of the NWO or Horsemen you beat the NWO or Horsemen and cant say they are unbeaten anymore.
> Its the same thing.
> 
> If the taker was to lose a tag match at mania you could not say he is 21-0 anymore he would be 21-1


No one ever said that back in the day. Ever. NWO and Horsemen lost all the time. Flair has 16 world title, several of them as a Horseman, the others lost all the time. NWO? They dq'ed themselves by ganging up on people to prevent pinfalls all the time, no one cared about the win/loss record. And Taker isn't gonna have a tag match at WM, just singles matches. He wouldn't ever lose a tag match at Mania. You are clearly reaching here.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dexter Morgan said:


> No one ever said that back in the day. Ever. NWO and Horsemen lost all the time. Flair has 16 world title, several of them as a Horseman, the others lost all the time. NWO? They dq'ed themselves by ganging up on people to prevent pinfalls all the time, no one cared about the win/loss record. And Taker isn't gonna have a tag match at WM, just singles matches. He wouldn't ever lose a tag match at Mania. You are clearly out of your element here.


No I am not. You just fail to see simple logic. The shield is not the name of a tag team, its the name of the stable. Just like the NWO was a stable and just like the horsemen was a stable. Before the NWO lost a match the NWO was unbeaten but once one of the members lost the NWO was no longer unbeaten.

You are comparing apples and oranges when trying to claim the shield is a tag team, its not, its a stable.

They dont have to all be in the match to claim their stable is unbeaten.

we will just have to agree to disagree but if it makes you feel better. AS a GROUP the shield has not been beaten but as a stable they have.
Is this better?


----------



## Buttermaker

Why does it matter that Ambrose lost the match? It wasn't like the entire stable was buried.


----------



## x78

birthday_massacre said:


> Of course they did. The NWO had 3 man tag matches and the 4 horsemen would wrestle in tag, three and 4 man tag matches.
> 
> There is no such thing as a 6 man division in the WWE, so saying when one of them loses isnt a loss for the shield is laughable.
> 
> He is dean ambrose of the shield. And AGAIN my problem was any of the shield members first CLEAN loss being on free TV was stupid. It should have been at a PPV so people are paying for one of them or them as a group to close clean.
> 
> I dont see what that is so difficult to understand


But you're missing the point completely, it wasn't a climatic victory, it wasn't a payoff or someone 'vanquishing The Shield', the group came out of Smackdown far stronger than when they went in. If you're talking about the payoff to the angle then that will come later, this wasn't a Hogan vs Sting at Starrcade type thing, this was Ambrose losing clean in his debut match to The Undertaker, which is as good as it gets in terms of building for the future.

Ambrose losing doesn't matter at all to The Shield or their storyline, what matters is that they absolutely destroyed The Undertaker after the match. Ambrose losing matters to Ambrose and his own personal storyline in the future, and I'm really excited to see where that goes.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Takers Revenge said:


> Why does it matter that Ambrose lost the match? It wasn't like the entire stable was buried.


Because the loss should have been on a PPV not on free tv.


----------



## VINT

birthday_massacre said:


> Because the loss should have been on a PPV not on free tv.



Oh come on. Jon finally gets his singles DEBUT match AGAINST the Undertaker and you guys still complain. 

Dean Ambrose lost to the Undertaker and NOT The Shield lost to the Undertaker. Get a grip you guys. :ambrose


----------



## birthday_massacre

x78 said:


> But you're missing the point completely, it wasn't a climatic victory, it wasn't a payoff or someone 'vanquishing The Shield', the group came out of Smackdown far stronger than when they went in. If you're talking about the payoff to the angle then that will come later, this wasn't a Hogan vs Sting at Starrcade type thing, this was Ambrose losing clean in his debut match to The Undertaker, which is as good as it gets in terms of building for the future.
> 
> Ambrose losing doesn't matter at all to The Shield or their storyline, what matters is that they absolutely destroyed The Undertaker after the match. Ambrose losing matters to Ambrose and his own personal storyline, and I'm really excited to see where that goes.


You are making my point why it should have been a DQ loss and not a clean tap out loss. It was not a climatic victory, the first time we saw a loss by a member of the shield should have been a huge deal but it wasnt. That is my point. IT was basically a oh a member of the shield tapped out then the shield attacked him. You dont think they should have just run in and caused a DQ and still keep everything after? It would have made more sense. Just shows why the WWE booking is crap.

The first time a member of the shield lost should have been a huge OMG moment and should have been at a PPV


----------



## x78

birthday_massacre said:


> You are making my point why it should have been a DQ loss and not a clean tap out loss. It was not a climatic victory, the first time we saw a loss by a member of the shield should have been a huge deal but it wasnt. That is my point. IT was basically a oh a member of the shield tapped out then the shield attacked him. You dont think they should have just run in and caused a DQ and still keep everything after? It would have made more sense. Just shows why the WWE booking is crap.
> 
> The first time a member of the shield lost should have been a huge OMG moment and should have been at a PPV


Yeah, if you want to bury The Shield. From reading your posts it seems like you don't understand booking, The Shield angle or Ambrose's character. Taker wasn't getting the rub, he put them over tonight. This is the best booking in a long time.


----------



## Lurkin

they should drop reigns he isn't cool


----------



## birthday_massacre

Anyways, if the shield really is going to have a 4th member does anyone think it could be Kassium Ohno (Chris Hero)? I think he would be the perfect fit.

It just cant be Ryback



x78 said:


> Yeah, if you want to bury The Shield. From reading your posts it seems like you don't understand booking, The Shield angle or Ambrose's character. Taker wasn't getting the rub, he put them over tonight. This is the best booking in a long time.


You dont get booking. I just dont see the point of having Ambrose tap out on free TV when they just could have had the shield do a run in for a DQ once the taker put on the hells gate then have the rest play out exactly the same.

Giving ambrose a clean loss in his first match makes no sense, a DQ would have made way more sense and the ending still could have played out exactly the same.

How does the DQ not make more sense than a clean loss to a member fo the shield in the first singles match? Esp when taker only got off TWO moves on Ambrose and the 2nd move caused Ambrose to tap.


----------



## Aynjehl

x78 said:


> Ambrose losing doesn't matter at all to The Shield or their storyline, what matters is that they absolutely destroyed The Undertaker after the match. Ambrose losing matters to Ambrose and his own personal storyline in the future, and I'm really excited to see where that goes.



This. I am hoping it eats him alive and makes him go all kinds of crazy. Either way, SD was definitely proof of how much faith the company has in Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns. Also, props to Taker on selling the triple powerbomb. That was legit.


----------



## Asenath

1. There's not going to be a fourth member. It serves no narrative function, and any time the question is raised, each of the guys responds to the negative. Also, I'm holding out hope for a Cesaro & Ohno face turn & reformation as a tag team. Not hoping _too hard_. But still. 

2. HOW AWESOME WAS THAT MATCH! The perfect blend of heel stable antics and one-on-one action. Also, I am expecting obsession and crazy out of this.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Asenath said:


> 1. There's not going to be a fourth member. It serves no narrative function, and any time the question is raised, each of the guys responds to the negative. Also, I'm holding out hope for a Cesaro & Ohno face turn & reformation as a tag team. Not hoping _too hard_. But still.
> 
> 2. HOW AWESOME WAS THAT MATCH! The perfect blend of heel stable antics and one-on-one action. Also, I am expecting obsession and crazy out of this.


I agree I think three members for the shield is perfect, I do hope the 4th member thing is just BS. And I am also holding out that Ohno would be paired with Cesero, and call them the kings of sports enterainment. They could dominate the tag team division.


After what happened to the taker are they going to write him out of the PPV or is this just to set it up for when he pins them at the PPV?


----------



## Amber B

birthday_massacre said:


> You are making my point why it should have been a DQ loss and not a clean tap out loss. It was not a climatic victory, the first time we saw a loss by a member of the shield should have been a huge deal but it wasnt. That is my point. IT was basically a oh a member of the shield tapped out then the shield attacked him. You dont think they should have just run in and caused a DQ and still keep everything after? It would have made more sense. Just shows why the WWE booking is crap.
> 
> The first time a member of the shield lost should have been a huge OMG moment and should have been at a PPV



You are missing the point completely. 

Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns, as individuals, are not being portrayed as major threats or forces. It's been reiterated countless times to death that they are the STRONGEST team the WWE has ever seen. When the TEAM loses, it will be a huge "moment". When they lose a singles match, it will once again be stressed that because there is no leader, no egos and they're all pretty much one in the same, all of their power and threat is gone. Right now, storyline wise, the whole is greater than the sum of its parts. What happened on Smackdown was a turning point for where they might be taking them, character development wise. That's far more important than moaning about Ambrose losing a match to the got damn *Undertaker*. 
Holy balls.


----------



## Aynjehl

Asenath said:


> 1. There's not going to be a fourth member. It serves no narrative function, and any time the question is raised, each of the guys responds to the negative. Also, I'm holding out hope for a Cesaro & Ohno face turn & reformation as a tag team. Not hoping _too hard_. But still.
> 
> 2. HOW AWESOME WAS THAT MATCH! The perfect blend of heel stable antics and one-on-one action. Also, I am expecting obsession and crazy out of this.


Definitely perfect. And I'm with you- all the crazy. No way Ambrose is just gonna let it go. It's going to be a brilliant story if they do it right.


----------



## x78

birthday_massacre said:


> You dont get booking. I just dont see the point of having Ambrose tap out on free TV when they just could have had the shield do a run in for a DQ once the taker put on the hells gate then have the rest play out exactly the same.
> 
> Giving ambrose a clean loss in his first match makes no sense, a DQ would have made way more sense and the ending still could have played out exactly the same.
> 
> How does the DQ not make more sense than a clean loss to a member fo the shield in the first singles match? Esp when taker only got off TWO moves on Ambrose and the 2nd move caused Ambrose to tap.


Ambrose has now lost, he isn't unbeaten. If you book wrestlers with an unbeaten streak then usually they lose a lot of momentum after their first defeat. It's not something that can succeed long-term. Ambrose's first defeat wasn't a big deal, nobody will remember it, he doesn't look weak because he went toe-to-toe with The Undertaker and even dominated him at times. And now he's not unbeaten, so that is off his back. Talented wrestlers don't need wins to make them stronger or reinforce their character. Look at Bryan last year. Ambrose and The Shield as a whole will be much more over now having lost than they were before. And also tapping out clean in his debut match is perfect for Ambrose's character.

The important thing is that The Shield stood tall at the end of the show, they got the rub. If the show had ended with Taker decimating The Shield then you would be right, that would have been the payoff to the angle and giving it away on free TV would have been stupid. But that isn't what happened, The Shield are still a dominant stable, they haven't been 'beaten', Taker didn't get the better of them, he just happened to beat one of their members and then get destroyed as a result. You're looking at things way too simplistically. They booked the ending perfectly, a DQ finish would have been really weak in comparison.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Uh... Didn't Rollins already lose to Big E? 

Why is this such a concern?


----------



## Mr. I

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Uh... Didn't Rollins already lose to Big E?
> 
> Why is this such a concern?


Because certain fans who deride Super Faces for the same things, want to see their own favourites always win and dominate everything. Which makes them marks of a different colour.


----------



## VINT

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Uh... Didn't Rollins already lose to Big E?
> 
> Why is this such a concern?



NXT is a whole different universe 8*D


----------



## Itami

Aynjehl said:


> This would make me so incredibly happen, especially since I'll be at Mania next year- http://www.rantsports.com/pro-wrestling/2013/04/25/has-the-undertaker-chosen-the-streak-ender/


Not gonna lie, I thought about this the minute I read the spoilers. I definitely think it's a possibility... moreso for a match/feud than ending the streak. Who knows in wrestling though. Great read.

Idk why people are discussing the loss when they should be discussing all the possibilities next year. Nor do I get why people have to defend/respond to every negative Shield post. Most times it's not even worth it. It's just an opinion.


----------



## Spicoli

Just watched Smackdown......... :kg2 <-----This face explains it all......


----------



## Crona

My only concern is, where do they go from here? 

The match, though very short, was still very good. But, after taking out the Undertaker (I assume he isn't going to be sticking around, though I could be wrong) and the rest of the top-tier of the roster, where do they go? I guess a tag title run would be in the works, maybe with Freebird rules... though winning the tag titles really isn't anything to brag about considering the dismal state of the division.


----------



## Stroker Ace

C_JBennett said:


> My only concern is, where do they go from here?
> 
> The match, though very short, was still very good. But, after taking out the Undertaker (I assume he isn't going to be sticking around, though I could be wrong) and the rest of the top-tier of the roster, where do they go? I guess a tag title run would be in the works, maybe with Freebird rules... though winning the tag titles really isn't anything to brag about considering the dismal state of the division.


It's either they go after the tag titles and do a little something or fight Ryback and Cena again and go nowhere afterwards.


----------



## birthday_massacre

C_JBennett said:


> My only concern is, where do they go from here?
> 
> The match, though very short, was still very good. But, after taking out the Undertaker (I assume he isn't going to be sticking around, though I could be wrong) and the rest of the top-tier of the roster, where do they go? I guess a tag title run would be in the works, maybe with Freebird rules... though winning the tag titles really isn't anything to brag about considering the dismal state of the division.


Dean Ambrose should go solo and win either the IC or US title then have Reigns and Rollins win the tag titles from DB and Kane that way the shield has one of the mid card titles and the tag team titles.

They can easily bolster the tag division by forming the kings of wrestling with Ohno and Cesero, then you have team hell no, 3mb, prime time players, Usos, sweet T and Clay.  That is 7 pretty good tag teams and I would even put Sin Cara with Sin Cara black as a team to round it out to 8.

You could have the shield go through all of them.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Loved the match. Wish it was a little longer but either way still awsome to see ambrose/mox face taker one on one. Loved how dean nearly lost his shit while him and the guys attack taker. 

Loved the taunt dean did while hanging his tounge out over taker. Any gifs of that yet?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Come on guys, Ambrose losing is not a big deal.
Ambrose being in the same ring as f*cking Undertaker is a big deal and a huge rub for Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns.
Why are you people complaining?



birthday_massacre said:


> Because the loss should have been on a PPV not on free tv.


That would have made his first loss even bigger. 
Now it was just a tiny loss against one of the greatest superstar of all time on a show nobody really watches, and then they annihilated Taker efter the match. Thats what people are going to remember.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Amber B explains it better than I ever could.



Amber B said:


> Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns, as individuals, are not being portrayed as major threats or forces. It's been reiterated countless times to death that they are the STRONGEST team the WWE has ever seen. When the TEAM loses, it will be a huge "moment". When they lose a singles match, it will once again be stressed that because there is no leader, no egos and they're all pretty much one in the same, all of their power and threat is gone. Right now, storyline wise, the whole is greater than the sum of its parts. What happened on Smackdown was a turning point for where they might be taking them, character development wise. That's far more important than moaning about Ambrose losing a match to the got damn *Undertaker*.
> Holy balls.


----------



## Overgiver

Didn't follow Moxley/ambrose b4 shield. But dude is undeniably one that posses "it". Great promo...wwe gonna push him in singles competition as the unofficial leader. And The other two as Tag champs. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jamal.

BaBy FireFly said:


> Loved the taunt dean did while hanging his tounge out over taker. Any gifs of that yet?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

Overgiver said:


> Didn't follow Moxley/ambrose b4 shield. But dude is undeniably one that posses "it". Great promo...wwe gonna push him in singles competition as the unofficial leader. And The other two as Tag champs.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You should def check out some of his promos, they are amazing. The WWE has watered him down but his promos are some of the best.
He is going to be a huge star in the WWE if booked right, and you should youtube his match vs punk at a FCW show from some gym.

here is one vs Daniel Bryan its awesome


----------



## BaBy FireFly

jamal. said:


>


THANK YOU!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

Ambrose vs Taker was fun to watch. Dean's facial expressions and hilarious mannerisms make every match involving the Shield so much more enjoyable.

Roman's "ooooooooOOOOOOAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH" and the crowd copying him with their own "ooooooOOOOOOOOAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH". :mark:

Singles debut against a GOAT and it took *Hell's Gate* to beat him? Not bad :ambrose

The Triple PowerBomb through the table looked brutal :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

DwayneAustin said:


> Ambrose vs Taker was fun to watch. Dean's facial expressions and hilarious mannerisms make every match involving the Shield so much more enjoyable.
> 
> Roman's "ooooooooOOOOOOAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH" and the crowd copying him with their own "ooooooOOOOOOOOAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH". :mark:
> 
> Singles debut against a GOAT and it took *Hell's Gate* to beat him? Not bad :ambrose
> 
> The Triple PowerBomb through the table looked brutal :mark:


I love how other people also notice such details. :bateman 
So beautiful to read. :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Some of you don't seem to remember that technically that wasn't their first loss... anyone remember the Big Show vs Seth Rollins match weeks before WrestleMania? Big Show beat Rollins by DQ.

Ambrose lost. So What? Everybody loses. And besides it was to the Undertaker, the living legend, so the loss isn't a big deal... the big deal is that Ambrose was in the SAME RING as him and made it a FIGHT and actually landed some decent offense on him before getting overexcited and getting caught in the Hell's Gate, which is one of the most over finishers in the company. 

No Chris Hero. No Paige. No Bray Wyatt. Not even Sami Callihan if he gets signed. None of those, or anybody else for that matter shouldn't become the 4th member. The Shield is perfect as it is right now.

That being said, I cant wait for Monday!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## hardyorton

I'm surprised people who know there wrestling outside the WWE are shocked that these guys are talented

Rollins was ROH champ,back then you had to be someone special to have that Title. His bump taking is second to none only Ziggler matches. He's the best in ring worker out of the three.

Ambrose was making a name for himself with his promos and his ring work. I think he be the break out star for sure if Vince and Co don't bury him.

Reigns has surprised me quite a bit though. A Big guy with talent. I think he's the guy who Vince and Co probably will push to the stars even though the other two are more talented.

I agree don't add anyone or anybody to the Shield but this is WWE we all know they will add one of their big steroid up untalented bodybuilders soon just so he can get a rub maybe even add Heyman or Brock as their leader. Lets be honest we know Super Cena will end up beating them all. Lets just enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## RobVanJam

Is anyone else the most excited they've been about something in the WWE for a LONG LONG time! The Shield have not only bought me back to watching Raw instead of just browsing the results but I'm now also tuning into Smackdown instead of just reading the spoilers, to put that into perspective, I haven't watched Smackdown in years!

I really want all 3 members to be on the card at Extreme Rules. 2 for the Tag Titles and maybe Ambrose vs Kofi...I know that seems random and thrown together but there's still 3 Raw's before the PPV so I'm sure it could be worked out logically. From the top of my head, The Shield come out to take advantage of the 3 on 2 against Team Hell No on Raw and Kofi comes out to even the numbers...as I said, that's a top of the head idea so it's not perfect lol!


----------



## VINT

They're going against Taker and Hell No at Extreme Rules fyi.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

VINT said:


> They're going against Taker and Hell No at Extreme Rules fyi.


That hasn't been confirmed.


----------



## Chrome

Yeah, Shield fucked up Taker on Smackdown, with Reigns spearing him through the barricade and then they triple powerbombed him through the announce table. I wouldn't be surprised if that was WWE's way of writing Taker off for awhile so he can rest for next year's Mania. It'll likely be Shield vs Team Hell No for the Tag Titles at ER.


----------



## Itami

LOL did anyone notice this?











how rude

roman being sassy


----------



## fastfrosty

Is anybody else sick and tired of Seth Rollins' screaming?

he sounds like a 13 year old kid...you know, the ones that are just going through puberty. Painful to listen to it.
Really enjoying The Shield though. I hope their momentum goes right through Summerslam.


----------



## Bearodactyl

My ideal scenario: The Shield beating Hell No (no Undertaker) for the titles (Reigns and Rollins doing the in-ring), having some minor feuds for the titles while still reaking havoc in the WWE (not like Hell No defended their title all the time either), building up to an eventual feud and losing their titles WAY down the road at WM 30 to a re-formed Kings of Wrestling. Nice 2-3 PPV feud with a face Ohno and Cesaro. Cesaro only now off screen so much so they can sell him as a face easier. Please? Pretty please?


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989

I want to make a couple of points regarding Ambrose vs Undertaker on Smackdown.

Firstly, Dean Ambrose was NOT fucking buried. He had his DEBUT match against the UNDERTAKER in Takers first match on Smackdown in nearly three years. He put up a good fight against Taker, and only lost because he wasn't paying attention to him and was too overconfident. It wasn't as if he lost by roll up in 5 seconds to Hornswoggle. And in the end, Ambrose and the Shield were standing Tall over Taker. No doubt Taker will be written off due to the attack, which makes Ambrose and the Shield look even more badass.

Secondly, the Shield IS still undefeated. Dean Ambrose lost, not the Shield, so they are technically still undefeated as a group. When they lose their first match as a tag team or in a 6 man tag, you can claim otherwise, but until then anyone saying the Shield were defeated is wrong. Their strength has always been as a group, which is why JBL keeps mentioning that they are the best team they have had in years and that they always find a way to make numbers work in their advantage, even when the match is 3 on 3. The Shield are not supposed to be unbeatable as individuals, the strength lies in their collective team effort.

After the promo with the Shield saying that it is an injustice that Team Hell No are the tag champs, I am expecting a tag title feud with the Shield going over and winning the belts. Maybe the other member could beat Kofi for the US title. I can't see what else they could do since Cena/Sheamus/Ryback/Orton and Co are tied up in other feuds.


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989

fastfrosty said:


> Is anybody else sick and tired of Seth Rollins' screaming?
> 
> he sounds like a 13 year old kid...you know, the ones that are just going through puberty. Painful to listen to it.
> Really enjoying The Shield though. I hope their momentum goes right through Summerslam.


I like the fact that he is trying to making his presence felt, since he seems like the forgotten one of the group, but leave the screaming to Reigns.


----------



## Mr. I

BronzeWarrior1989 said:


> I want to make a couple of points regarding Ambrose vs Undertaker on Smackdown.
> 
> Firstly, Dean Ambrose was NOT fucking buried. He had his DEBUT match against the UNDERTAKER in Takers first match on Smackdown in nearly three years. He put up a good fight against Taker, and only lost because he wasn't paying attention to him and was too overconfident. It wasn't as if he lost by roll up in 5 seconds to Hornswoggle. And in the end, Ambrose and the Shield were standing Tall over Taker. No doubt Taker will be written off due to the attack, which makes Ambrose and the Shield look even more badass.
> 
> Secondly, the Shield IS still undefeated. Dean Ambrose lost, not the Shield, so they are technically still undefeated as a group. When they lose their first match as a tag team or in a 6 man tag, you can claim otherwise, but until then anyone saying the Shield were defeated is wrong. Their strength has always been as a group, which is why JBL keeps mentioning that they are the best team they have had in years and that they always find a way to make numbers work in their advantage, even when the match is 3 on 3. The Shield are not supposed to be unbeatable as individuals, the strength lies in their collective team effort.
> 
> After the promo with the Shield saying that it is an injustice that Team Hell No are the tag champs, I am expecting a tag title feud with the Shield going over and winning the belts. Maybe the other member could beat Kofi for the US title. I can't see what else they could do since Cena/Sheamus/Ryback/Orton and Co are tied up in other feuds.


If anyone thought the word "burial" at any point, they have clearly only just heard the term and don't actually know what it means.


----------



## Asenath

You know how when you say a word over and over, it stops sounding like a real word? Bury is that word for me.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

fastfrosty said:


> Is anybody else sick and tired of Seth Rollins' screaming?
> 
> he sounds like a 13 year old kid...you know, the ones that are just going through puberty. Painful to listen to it.
> Really enjoying The Shield though. I hope their momentum goes right through Summerslam.


omg no. I love his screaming!


----------



## TheFranticJane

Asenath said:


> You know how when you say a word over and over, it stops sounding like a real word? Bury is that word for me.


Odd, I feel the same way about Bibliotek.


----------



## NeyNey

fastfrosty said:


> Is anybody else sick and tired of Seth Rollins' screaming?


No. I enjoy every minute of Heel-Rollins.


----------



## Damien

I had to make this because Ambrose


----------



## NeyNey

vampyr said:


> I had to make this because Ambrose


Look. Everything he does is art. :bateman


----------



## Mr. I

NeyNey said:


> No. I enjoy every minute of Heel-Rollins.


His talking in the promos is fine now, he's done the "trying to sound like a big boy" voice long enough now that it sounds relatively natural (a godsend for him with his squeaky voice). Though his roaring still sounds goofy. Watch the early part of the HellNo and Taker vs Shield match, when Taker gets Ambrose with the Old School the first time, and you'll hear Rollins off screen go "NAAAOOOOOOO!" sounding like a tiny old woman. 

But yeah, the heel run in the Shield has done wonders for him, by the time its over down the road and he turns face, his mic skills will be 100% transformed from the weak stuff they were as a face in NXT.


----------



## NeyNey

Ithil said:


> Watch the early part of the HellNo and Taker vs Shield match, when Taker gets Ambrose with the Old School the first time, and you'll hear Rollins off screen go "NAAAOOOOOOO!" sounding like a tiny old woman.


:lmao But that's so hilarious and awesome. 
And I don't mean it in a negative way.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I can't get the Shield theme out of my head, just that guitar.

DA NA DA NA DA NA, DUN DUN.


----------



## Damien

:mark:


----------



## THANOS

I think the Shield should lose their first match as a team to Team Hell No at Extreme Rules, and then beat them at the following ppv to win the titles. I want them to have a long feud with Hell No that will of course win, but I don't want Hell No (namely Bryan) being buried that entire fued.

Also, I think only Reigns and Rollins should work with Hell No during this feud, while Ambrose has a 3 month long feud with taker which he, ultimately, wins.


----------



## mkc931

I really liked the match between ambrose and the undertaker. It was fun and im starting to like ambrose even more. I had some doubts cause i havent watched him in anything outside of the main wwe. Though there are a few instances of what i think may be overacting (sometimes i feel like he just goes completely overboard with his facial expressions), the way he moves just has so much personality. I like the way he squares up, and dances around the ring. I also like the way he countered some of the moves (when undertaker went for the off the rope clothesline and ambrose gave chase and met him at the ropes or when he threw the undertaker back into the ring, the way he went over the bottom rope was pretty cool).


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

My greatest fear of all: Rock is taking time off so people forget him, SHIELD keeps winning, and when Rock returns he is the mastermind behind SHIELD. soooooooooooooo, Rock v Cena III at WM 30


----------



## Asenath

Skyfall said:


> My greatest fear of all: Rock is taking time off so people forget him, SHIELD keeps winning, and when Rock returns he is the mastermind behind SHIELD. soooooooooooooo, Rock v Cena III at WM 30


Don't give them ideas!


----------



## hardyorton

THANOS said:


> I think the Shield should lose their first match as a team to Team Hell No at Extreme Rules, and then beat them at the following ppv to win the titles. I want them to have a long feud with Hell No that will of course win, but I don't want Hell No (namely Bryan) being buried that entire fued.
> 
> Also, I think only Reigns and Rollins should work with Hell No during this feud, while Ambrose has a 3 month long feud with taker which he, ultimately, wins.


The best work The shield have done has been with Team Hell No ( TLC 2012 and Raw match with Team Hell No/Undertaker)
I agree a good run with The shield would be awesome.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

vampyr said:


> I had to make this because Ambrose


What a boss


----------



## SubZero3:16

Skyfall said:


> My greatest fear of all: Rock is taking time off so people forget him, SHIELD keeps winning, and when Rock returns he is the mastermind behind SHIELD. *soooooooooooooo, Rock v Cena III at WM 30*


:gun::gun: QUICK!! KILL IT WITH FIRE BEFORE VINCE SEES THIS!


----------



## JigsawKrueger

I think they might lose at Extreme Rules, only to interfere and cost Triple H the main event.

The Undertaker and Triple H vs. The Shield at SummerSlam = :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chrome

Skyfall said:


> My greatest fear of all: Rock is taking time off so people forget him, SHIELD keeps winning, and when Rock returns he is the mastermind behind SHIELD. soooooooooooooo, Rock v Cena III at WM 30


AWWW HELL NAH! LAWD HAVE MERCY!!


----------



## Smoogle

I can already see Cena have some sort of promo like this


Cena: AS A TEAM THEY ARE INVINCIBLE TOGETHER YOU CANNOT STOP THEM, THE MACHINE THAT IS THE SHIELD IS UNBREAKABLE, BUT ON SMACKDOWN THERE WAS A HOLE IN THE SHIELD, IF YOU FIGHT THEM INDIVIDUALLY THEY ARE WEAK, AS A GROUP THEY ARE STRONG - WE WILL BREAK THEM ONE BY ONE.


caplocks expressing cena loud voice of course


----------



## RDEvans

I've said this before but what about the idea of an Anti Shield Stable with 3 NXT guys ( Neville, Graves and Ohno)to feud with the shield?


----------



## kendoo

RDEvans said:


> I've said this before but what about the idea of an Anti Shield Stable with 3 NXT guys ( Neville, Graves and Ohno)to feud with the shield?


I personally don't think any of the NXT stars should be getting involved with the shield just now, the booking for the shield has been top notch and it seems like they have the story sorted for the next few months maybe even longer.


----------



## NeyNey

I just realized Shield are in Germany - Mannheim today and Köln tomorrow - and I can't be there. :vettel 
Lucky bastards, all of them.


----------



## Smarky Smark

So shield finishers right now
Rollins-Spring board knee
Ambrose-Snap DDT
Reigns-Spear
And triple powerbomb as a group finisher
Am I right?


----------



## Artisan44

Smoogle said:


> I can already see Cena have some sort of promo like this
> 
> 
> Cena: AS A TEAM THEY ARE INVINCIBLE TOGETHER YOU CANNOT STOP THEM, THE MACHINE THAT IS THE SHIELD IS UNBREAKABLE, BUT ON SMACKDOWN THERE WAS A HOLE IN THE SHIELD, IF YOU FIGHT THEM INDIVIDUALLY THEY ARE WEAK, AS A GROUP THEY ARE STRONG - WE WILL BREAK THEM ONE BY ONE.
> 
> 
> caplocks expressing cena loud voice of course


Fucking lol :lmao

I can totally hear Cena saying this in my head.


----------



## Da Silva

It would be interesting to redo the poll from the last thread to see how opinions of the individual wrestlers has shifted since their debut.


----------



## Telos

Ambrose losing his shit after acknowledging the "you tapped out" chant... hilarious! Especially when he throws down the chair. :lol


----------



## PUNKY

does anyone know where i can but the jon moxley dvd from, its on a site called smartmarkvideos but ive never been on the site before is it safe and do they deliver to the uk as it doesnt say on the site?


----------



## MJD32

I don't know if they deliver to the UK but yes, that place is safe. I ordered mine through them.


----------



## PUNKY

MJD32 said:


> I don't know if they deliver to the UK but yes, that place is safe. I ordered mine through them.


ok thanks mate just seen they do deliver to the uk but the delivery price is more than the actual dvd lol think il leave it for now thanks anyway


----------



## MJD32

england66 said:


> ok thanks mate just seen they do deliver to the uk but the delivery price is more than the actual dvd lol think il leave it for now thanks anyway


No problem.


----------



## Amber B

england66 said:


> does anyone know where i can but the jon moxley dvd from, its on a site called smartmarkvideos but ive never been on the site before is it safe and do they deliver to the uk as it doesnt say on the site?


Yes it's safe and SMV are the only ones who distributes that video. They deliver to the UK but email them first to confirm your location.


----------



## PUNKY

Amber B said:


> Yes it's safe and SMV are the only ones who distributes that video. They deliver to the UK but email them first to confirm your location.


im really tempted to get it now, wasnt going to when i saw it was 23 dollas for delivery to the uk so it will end up costing me 30 quid (44 dollas) but i cant find it anywhere else so i might just have to :lol


----------



## kennedy=god

Watching Ambrose vs Undertaker right now :cheer :cheer


----------



## SubZero3:16

Posting this for the Dean Ambrose's body fans, you know who you are :cool2


----------



## Bryan D.

Everything Ambrose does is gold. :lol


----------



## Itami

SubZero3:16 said:


> Posting this for the Dean Ambrose's body fans, you know who you are :cool2


This gif is epic.







































NeyNey, Idk what the hell you're busy with, but you should've been there. I'm questioning your love for Ambrose now.


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> Posting this for the Dean Ambrose's body fans, you know who you are :cool2


Bless you. Ass and arms. 

I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> This gif is epic.
> 
> 
> NeyNey, Idk what the hell you're busy with, but you should've been there. I'm questioning your love for Ambrose now.





Asenath said:


> Bless you. Ass and arms.
> 
> I'll be in my bunk.



You guys are most welcomed! I thought of y'all as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Hawksea

SubZero3:16 said:


> Posting this for the Dean Ambrose's body fans, you know who you are :cool2


Dude is such an autistic.


----------



## Asenath

Hawksea said:


> Dude is such an autistic.


----------



## ShadowCat

Just watched the match one YouTube good too see Taker on Smack down again and i good rub for Dean regardless of the winner.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Sassy Dean is the best.


----------



## Itami

iamnotanugget said:


> Sassy Dean is the best.


bahaha, I made that :~D

That black guy convinced me.


----------



## Mr. I

The ladies sure seem to be taking to the Dean.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ambrose is balding.


----------



## Itami

Who cares he's cute as fuck


----------



## iamnotanugget

Itami said:


> bahaha, I made that :~D
> 
> That black guy convinced me.



Repped! (Y)


----------



## Mr. I

BrownianMotion said:


> Ambrose is balding.


And yet he's beloved by legions of ladies. Will you be able to say the same when Father Time comes for your hair?


----------



## MJD32

BrownianMotion said:


> Ambrose is balding.


And? He is still super hot.


----------



## Itami

iamnotanugget said:


> Repped! (Y)


=P I should probably mention that I have a tumblr account for Ambrose. (link)

I post all my gifs and reblog other photos/gifs there. Knock urself out ladies.


----------



## Aynjehl

Itami said:


> =P I should probably mention that I have a tumblr account for Ambrose. (link)
> 
> I post all my gifs and reblog other photos/gifs there. Knock urself out ladies.


And now I'm in love with you.


----------



## Itami

I was being selfish all this time... so sorry.

/tears


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Ooooh, thank you itami! 

Lol did anyone noticed the person grabing deans wrist hard and dean yanked his arm away mouthing dont fn touch or something when walking down the steps lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

The Shield is the reason I watch wrestling


----------



## kronos96

Hawksea said:


> Dude is such an autistic.


Nah. The guy is ok. He is just somewhat "peculiar". But Roman is the best out of the three.































No ****. XD. He just needs to get more comfortable on the mic. As far as Rollins, i thought he'd have more fans by now. It's probably too early to tell still.


----------



## Delbusto

From the Ambrose/Taker match.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That was such an amazing segment! I'm glad I managed to catch that bulk of smackdown.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Delbusto1 said:


> From the Ambrose/Taker match.


omg I love your video. It looks so professionaly done. I love making wrestling videos but then I get too impatient because I just want to upload my vid so it always turns out bad lol. Anyways you gained a new subbie


----------



## Aynjehl

Delbusto1 said:


> From the Ambrose/Taker match.


That was...fantastic. You are extremely talented!


----------



## MJD32

Delbusto1 said:


> From the Ambrose/Taker match.


You have amazing talent. I love these videos you do.


----------



## Amber B

Hawksea said:


> Dude is such an autistic.


He's been on the short bus for a while but he gets a pass because he's a short bus bastard with loads of potential. Dat idiot savant.


Still would.


----------



## cindel25

BaBy FireFly said:


> Ooooh, thank you itami!
> 
> Lol did anyone noticed the person grabing deans wrist hard and dean yanked his arm away mouthing dont fn touch or something when walking down the steps lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


vampyr made the gif. Here: 



vampyr said:


> I had to make this because Ambrose


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Thanks Cindel25!  lol love it!


----------



## Delbusto

Aynjehl said:


> That was...fantastic. You are extremely talented!





MJD32 said:


> You have amazing talent. I love these videos you do.


Thanks a lot, appreciated.


----------



## SubZero3:16

kronos96 said:


> Nah. The guy is ok. He is just somewhat "peculiar". But Roman is the best out of the three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ****. XD. He just needs to get more comfortable on the mic. As far as Rollins, i thought he'd have more fans by now. It's probably too early to tell still.


Welcome aboard the Reigns train! Don't worry Rollins will get his fans once they get more singles action and they stop wrestling in so much clothes.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Delbusto1 said:


> From the Ambrose/Taker match.


Just damn epic! I need to give out some more rep so I can rep you again.


----------



## Asenath

kronos96 said:


> But Roman is the best out of the three.


I wouldn't go that far. But I do enjoy Khal Roman so much more now that I've stopped being salty that Kassius Ohno wasn't the third man. He adds so much in the way of. . .roaring and picking Seth up so he doesn't get left behind.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Welcome aboard the Reigns train! Don't worry Rollins will get his fans once they get more singles action and they stop wrestling in so much clothes.


Poor Seth really is the Michelle of the group, isn't he?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> I wouldn't go that far. But I do enjoy Khal Roman so much more now that I've stopped being salty that Kassius Ohno wasn't the third man. He adds so much in the way of. . .roaring and picking Seth up so he doesn't get left behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Seth really is the Michelle of the group, isn't he?



In terms of hotness, yup! 

But when he gets more singles matches he gonna become Beyonce!


----------



## Asenath

On the subject of fewer clothes, would someone like to explain this to me?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dean is shirtless and he has nice legs. No further explanation needed.


----------



## Bryan D.

This is turning into a gay thread.

:cena2


----------



## Jacare

Seth is probably the best of the group, don't understand why he is so underappreciated.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bryan D. said:


> This is *turning* into a gay thread.
> 
> :cena2


oh sweetie, we've past that point a long time ago :barkley


----------



## Asenath

Bryan D. said:


> This is turning into a gay thread.
> 
> :cena2


You must be new.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> NeyNey, Idk what the hell you're busy with, but you should've been there. I'm questioning your love for Ambrose now.


Work. Money. Fuck everything.
Few friends will go (They live near Cologne) , I told them to take as many pictures of Ambrose body parts as possible. 


iamnotanugget said:


> Sassy Dean is the best.


Look. Art. Again. Pure epicness. 


Delbusto1 said:


> From the Ambrose/Taker match.


Do it now.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Welcome aboard the Reigns train! Don't worry Rollins will get his fans once they get more singles action and they stop wrestling in so much clothes.


Amber B no longer a fan?

All Rollins needs to do is take his shirt off in a match. 

This gif I made needs more mileage:


----------



## SUNDAY

I think it would be cool if at extreme rules The Shield become tag team champions (Reigns/Rollins) And ambrose becomes the Intercontinental Champion. Think it would be good for The Shield, would be good for Ambrose and i think it would be good for the title too, considering the type of people The Shield have been working with it would really elevate the title for a second thought.


----------



## Asenath

I don't actually remember who has the IC belt. I would be all for The Shield taking the belts off Hell No, because they have long-standing beef with them (it was Hell No in their first match during TLC). But, I don't think there's enough time to build up a rivalry and make it good and personal towards -- whoever has the IC belt.


----------



## Eulonzo

Delbusto1 said:


> From the Ambrose/Taker match.


OMG. :mark: do you have more of these?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> I don't actually remember who has the IC belt. I would be all for The Shield taking the belts off Hell No, because they have long-standing beef with them (it was Hell No in their first match during TLC). But, I don't think there's enough time to build up a rivalry and make it good and personal towards -- whoever has the IC belt.


I think it's Wade Barrett with the IC belt and he can keep it. That thing is like kryptonite. It hasn't done anyone who has had it recently any favours.


----------



## Eulonzo

THANOS said:


> *I think the Shield should lose their first match as a team to Team Hell No at Extreme Rules, and then beat them at the following ppv to win the titles. I want them to have a long feud with Hell No that will of course win, but I don't want Hell No (namely Bryan) being buried that entire fued.*
> 
> Also, I think only Reigns and Rollins should work with Hell No during this feud, while Ambrose has a 3 month long feud with taker which he, ultimately, wins.


Yes, please. :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

Eulonzo said:


> OMG. :mark: do you have more of these?


He has. :mark: :mark: :mark: 


















Hail Delbusto! 

____

Wtf Asenath, why do you have red rep all of a sudden?! O__o


----------



## Asenath

NeyNey said:


> Wtf Asenath, why do you have red rep all of a sudden?! O__o


I'm paying it no mind. Y'all like me, and that's all that matters. <3


----------



## Damien

Bryan D. said:


> This is turning into a gay thread.
> 
> :cena2


----------



## NeyNey

vampyr said:


>


Looks like a GOAT conductor.


----------



## Delbusto

Eulonzo said:


> OMG. :mark: do you have more of these?


Yeah I try to upload videos I make as regularly as I can on my channel.


----------



## Asenath

NeyNey said:


> Looks like a GOAT conductor.


"There is a secret song at the center of the world, Joey, and its sound is like razors through flesh."


----------



## Amber B

cindel25 said:


> Amber B no longer a fan?
> 
> All Rollins needs to do is take his shirt off in a match.
> 
> This gif I made needs more mileage:


God bless you for that gif.

I'll always be a fan. I just can't bring myself to objectify him as much as I do the other one. He's the guy that you'd want to hit and speak to him afterwards while with Ambrose you'd want to hit it and get away unscathed with no injuries.



Asenath said:


> Poor Seth really is the Michelle of the group, isn't he?


Rollins is more Kelly Rowlands than Michelle right now. She had a closer relationship with Beyonce but got damn when Sami comes to town and if they ever decide to pair Ambrose and him up down the road, Roman and Seth will become Latoya and Latavia.


----------



## NeyNey

Amber B said:


> ...while with Ambrose you'd want to hit it and get away unscathed with no injuries.


I'd love as many scars as possible. :bateman


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> I'd love as many scars as possible. :bateman


:lmao There's no shame in NeyNey's game. Love it!


----------



## Ham and Egger

So this thread became a haven for all the crazy fangirls.... huh.


----------



## SUNDAY

Ham and Egger said:


> So this thread became a haven for all the crazy fangirls.... huh.


Looks like not enough male fans give a shit. Or just got scared away because... well you can see why.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Well we've repeatedly asked for a Men of Wrestling section but we can't have one, so we're just making do with what we have.

Let the objectification continue!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

So John Cena is injured maybe one of the Shield members can be WWE champion just imagine that :mark: please let it be Seth Rollins


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Clobberin' said:


> Looks like not enough male fans give a shit. Or just got scared away because... well you can see why.


This male fan gives a shit and hasn't been scared away. :ex:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So John Cena is injured maybe one of the Shield members can be WWE champion just imagine that :mark: please let it be Seth Rollins


Weren't you wanting them to get buried not a week ago? And no, none of The Shield needs a WWE championship yet, they've been on the main roster 5 months. Look at Sheamus when he was booked to win the WWE championship as quickly as he did.


----------



## THANOS

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Weren't you wanting them to get buried not a week ago? And no, none of The Shield needs a WWE championship yet, they've been on the main roster 5 months. Look at Sheamus when he was booked to win the WWE championship as quickly as he did.


Whilst I agree with you, The Shield members are no Sheamus type of talent. They are much above the level Sheamus was when he got that push, and some of them are better overall tham he is even at this stage.


----------



## Chrome

It's too early for any Shield members to get the WWE title. If anything, I'd let one of them win either the U.S. or IC belt first while the either two win the tag titles. I know people complain all the time about the midcard singles titles not having any prestige, but with the way the Shield has been booked, having one of them win one of those belts would easily fix that imo.


----------



## Aliados

I dont think there's any point on any member of the Shield winning the IC/US Title. 
They're more over than the titles right now, so winning them would be like taking a step back, since they are getting featured in main-event position every now and then.
I can see them getting booked strong without having to win any titles (maybe the tag titles), and when they're all legit by themselves, they split and they're ready for the main-event picture.
WWE can make 3 main-eventers with one move if they keep the good booking.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So John Cena is injured maybe one of the Shield members can be WWE champion just imagine that :mark: please let it be Seth Rollins


Here is what I said in the Cena thread.


Just put the title on Dean Ambrose then book Rollins and Reigns to win the tag titles.

Then let the shield own the WWE by beating everyone. Make three new stars and get them to a Cena like level.

Then you can let Daniel Bryan battle Ambrose for the WWE titles and call up Ohno and pair him with Cesero again to battle the shield for the tag titles.

That is how you build new stars.

And that is only if Cena is really hurt, if that is fake then put the IC or US title on AMbrose and still put the tag titles on Rollins and Reigns.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

THANOS said:


> Whilst I agree with you, The Shield members are no Sheamus type of talent. They are much above the level Sheamus was when he got that push, and some of them are better overall tham he is even at this stage.


Oh I am not disputing that, it's just a case of what can happen if you push somebody to the top to quickly, they have no more room to really grow after that.


----------



## Damien

I wanted to share this as I just made it for my tumblr


----------



## Rick Sanchez

While I would mark out seeing one of these guys win the WWE Title out of nowhere, it would be a mistake long term because they're not ready for that. I remember how it turned out for Orton. The only reason he won it so quickly is because Vince didn't want Brock to be the youngest world champ anymore, even if he is still the youngest WWE Champ. And then he crashed and burned with a horrible face turn that came way too early. Same thing could happen here. They win it and then it will expose how unready they are for the main event. I like how they are being booked for the time being, a slow burn toward the top. A year from now, no telling where they will be.


----------



## THANOS

ChromeMan said:


> It's too early for any Shield members to get the WWE title. If anything, I'd let one of them win either the U.S. or IC belt first while the either two win the tag titles. I know people complain all the time about the midcard singles titles not having any prestige, but with the way the Shield has been booked, having one of them win one of those belts would easily fix that imo.


I hear what you're saying man but I don't think its the lack of prestige that those midcard titles have as the reason people don't want the Shield to win them. I think it's more likely because of how midcard titles holders are booked that has so many members on here against it. I mean how often was Cesaro and Barrett jobbed out to the maineventers just because they held the title, as if it were some kind of damage resistant credibility protection for them. Its the same thing for MITB case holders. WWE, for some reason, love their midcard title holders looking weaker than the other midcarders and much weaker than all main eventers which is preposterous when you really think about it.



BlackaryDaggery said:


> Oh I am not disputing that, it's just a case of what can happen if you push somebody to the top to quickly, they have no more room to really grow after that.


I agree with this and most of the time this is the case, but things did work out well for Lesnar remember, so it is possible for early uber pushes to turn out right.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dexter Morgan said:


> While I would mark out seeing one of these guys win the WWE Title out of nowhere, it would be a mistake long term because they're not ready for that. I remember how it turned out for Orton. The only reason he won it so quickly is because Vince didn't want Brock to be the youngest world champ anymore, even if he is still the youngest WWE Champ. And then he crashed and burned with a horrible face turn that came way too early. Same thing could happen here. They win it and then it will expose how unready they are for the main event. I like how they are being booked for the time being, a slow burn toward the top. A year from now, no telling where they will be.


I think Ambrose is way more ready for the main event than Ryback is, and hell he is even more ready than the Miz when he got his title reign and even Del Rio who was awful in the main event scene, as well as Jack Swagger.

If you let Dean Ambrose take the ball and run with it, he would surprise you at how ready he is. Its not like he is a rookie, he was a top star in the indys for a decade before coming to the WWE.

Plus the shield should not be anywhere near the midcard because Vince does not care about the midcarders. Just look at how Ziggler was jobbed out for a year before winning the WHC.
You want the shield to stay strong.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

birthday_massacre said:


> I think Ambrose is way more ready for the main event than Ryback is, and hell he is even more ready than the Miz when he got his title reign and even Del Rio who was awful in the main event scene, as well as Jack Swagger.
> 
> If you let Dean Ambrose take the ball and run with it, he would surprise you at how ready he is. Its not like he is a rookie, he was a top star in the indys for a decade before coming to the WWE.


Well, I would have never pushed guys like Ryback and Swagger to the main event anyways. But even if Dean is ready, I don't wanna take any chances and push him too early. I like where he is for the moment.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dexter Morgan said:


> Well, I would have never pushed guys like Ryback and Swagger to the main event anyways. But even if Dean is ready, I don't wanna take any chances and push him too early. I like where he is for the moment.


But that is the thing, if Cena is injured who are you going to put the title on? You said you dont want it on Ryback so he is out. Punk is taking time off so it cant be him. Cena is not feuding with anyone else but the shield. They are the obvious pick if you dont trust in Ryback. It cant be Orton or Sheamus because they are both faces and it still wouldnt make sense.

And you cant put the WWE title on another part timer like HHH, Taker or Lesnar.

If you really want to make the shield a legit threat, and Cena is really injured give the title to ambrose, it would be huge and also not predictible. Something the WWE needs


----------



## THANOS

birthday_massacre said:


> I think Ambrose is way more ready for the main event than Ryback is, and hell he is even more ready than the Miz when he got his title reign and even Del Rio who was awful in the main event scene, as well as Jack Swagger.
> 
> If you let Dean Ambrose take the ball and run with it, he would surprise you at how ready he is. Its not like he is a rookie, he was a top star in the indys for a decade before coming to the WWE.


Very true my friend! I do think that these guys should work a few individual grudge feuds with different members of the rosters before winning the big titles though! It would be even better if they go through all those feuds while still part of the Shield. They should start cutting most of their promos individually depending on what feuds they're in and every once in a while, have a group promo/match where they bring all their individual momentum together.


----------



## TheVoiceless

Honestly Injured or not I think they should put the Title on ambrose at some point this summer. Have him win MitB, Whatever I just can see a storyline there of them taking the belt hostage pretty much. The Shield is being booked like NeXuS should have been


----------



## birthday_massacre

THANOS said:


> Very true my friend! I do think that these guys should work a few individual grudge feuds with different members of the rosters before winning the big titles though! It would be even better if they go through all those feuds while still part of the Shield. They should start cutting most of their promos individually depending on what feuds they're in and every once in a while, have a group promo/match where they bring all their individual momentum together.


I agree 100% and giving one of the shield members the WWE title is only if the Cena injury is legit. If its not legit then I agree give them one of the IC or US titles and then put the tag titles on the other two. They could then work there away around the WWE and beating all the mid carders (who are treated jobbers anyway) and the tag team division.

Then let Ambrose win one of the MITB cases and go from there. I think the best way to get the title on them would be a MITB win because after a title match you could have the whole shield triple powerbomb the champion, hand in the briefcase and get them the title.

That is how I would go about it.


----------



## TheVoiceless

birthday_massacre said:


> I agree 100% and giving one of the shield members the WWE title is only if the Cena injury is legit. If its not legit then I agree give them one of the IC or US titles and then put the tag titles on the other two. They could then work there away around the WWE and beating all the mid carders (who are treated jobbers anyway) and the tag team division.
> 
> *Then let Ambrose win one of the MITB cases and go from there. I think the best way to get the title on them would be a MITB win because after a title match you could have the whole shield triple powerbomb the champion, hand in the briefcase and get them the title.
> *
> That is how I would go about it.


:genius:cheer:clap:mark:

My Thoughts exactly


----------



## birthday_massacre

Another thing, since a bunch of wrestlers are coming up on retirement soon, I think the WWE should start having the shield retire them. That way they can have a list of wrestlers they made retire and make them even more of a threat like Henry, Jericho, HHH, etc)


----------



## RiverFenix

When did Reigns get the full sleeve on his right arm? 










(bigger image of above pic - http://i.imgur.com/YdEBI4w.jpg )

Okay he got it before WM - I guess I'm just not that observant. How long before WM? 

Also he's not really build like a powerhouse type they're selling him as, and judging from this pic when he's out of Shield gear he's slimmed down even more since he debuted from NXT- 










Explains the need for the triple powerbomb finisher, Reigns in reality is an average sized wwe rostered dude.


----------



## Asenath

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> When did Reigns get the full sleeve on his right arm?


He was wearing full sleeves for a while with his attire. Right after he took those off, the tattoo was finished and healed. I'll go check on dates.

Re: Titles - I feel like I keep repeating myself, but I feel like titles will only detract from the Shield as a unit, unless they just happen to walk into a title shot in the course of a feud.


----------



## Masked Janos

birthday_massacre said:


> Another thing, since a bunch of wrestlers are coming up on retirement soon, I think the WWE should start having the shield retire them. That way they can have a list of wrestlers they made retire and make them even more of a threat like Henry, Jericho, HHH, etc)


Great idea. Would love to see this.


----------



## ViperAtHeart

where did we leave off oh yeah shield jumps the undertaker didnt see that one coming -_-


----------



## Amber B

Dexter Morgan said:


> While I would mark out seeing one of these guys win the WWE Title out of nowhere, it would be a mistake long term because they're not ready for that. I remember how it turned out for Orton. The only reason he won it so quickly is because Vince didn't want Brock to be the youngest world champ anymore, even if he is still the youngest WWE Champ. And then he crashed and burned with a horrible face turn that came way too early. Same thing could happen here. They win it and then it will expose how unready they are for the main event. I like how they are being booked for the time being, a slow burn toward the top. A year from now, no telling where they will be.


All. of. this.



birthday_massacre said:


> I think Ambrose is way more ready for the main event than Ryback is, and hell he is even more ready than the Miz when he got his title reign and even Del Rio who was awful in the main event scene, as well as Jack Swagger.
> 
> If you let Dean Ambrose take the ball and run with it, he would surprise you at how ready he is. Its not like he is a rookie, he was a top star in the indys for a decade before coming to the WWE.
> 
> Plus the shield should not be anywhere near the midcard because Vince does not care about the midcarders. Just look at how Ziggler was jobbed out for a year before winning the WHC.
> You want the shield to stay strong.


Being a top star for 4 years on the Indies is a completely different animal and he isn't ready for that position in the WWE yet at all. You know why Ryback, Del Rio, Swaggles and Miz flopped? Because they also weren't ready and were pushed too quickly. A slow burn and grooming them for those positions will work out so much better in the long run than throwing them in Cena land and looking like a buffoon in the process. You use people like Rollins, Reigns and especially Ambrose in the upper mid card right now to make that division become important again. Ambrose is the type of guy that will force you to make the IC or US title seem important and worth fighting for. Let people get to know these guys, let them build feuds and have a legit relationship with the audience before pushing them in a division they have no business being in currently.


----------



## NO!

- The Shield competes in the Money in the Bank Ladder Match for the Smackdown title, and win it. 

- Shield takes on Triple H, Vince, and Shane in a 3 on 3 Hell in a Cell Match at Summerslam. After shane turns against his team by hitting Triple H with a weapon, Shield covers him for the win. They're still undefeated as a group up to this point.

- One night, coming off of a PPV victory, the World Heavyweight Champion is attacked by The Shield. One of them cashes the briefcase and pins the champ to bring the title to The Shield. They all defend it under a freebird rule. The whole point of this group is that there are no egos, they're a unit. 

- At some point they work a program with Jericho, and Jericho ends up taking the title away from them... possibly a match with Ambrose.

After a year goes by, they've made a huge impact and had a tremendous first year in the company. They feuded with the McMahons, won the Money in the Bank Briefcase, defeated a lot of credible opponents, won the World Heavyweight Title, and went undefeated for the whole year as a group.

- Triple H wants revenge for what happened at Summerslam. He wants it at Wrestlemania. Shane proposes that Triple H faces a member of The Shield at Wrestlemania in a Street Fight. If The Shield member wins, Triple H must retire and Shane gets control of the WWE. If Triple H wins, The Shield must split up and Shane is gone for good. The story is that Shane is jealous of the fact that Vince chose his son in LAW to control WWE, instead of his "real son". That explains what happened at Summerslam.

- Ambrose defeats Triple H in a grueling Street Fight at Wrestlemania XXX to end his career. Maybe Rollins and Reigns win the Tag Team titles on the same night. 

That's what I would do with The Shield from now till the next Wrestlemania.


----------



## Aynjehl

NO! said:


> - The Shield competes in the Money in the Bank Ladder Match for the Smackdown title, and win it.
> 
> - Shield takes on Triple H, Vince, and Shane in a 3 on 3 Hell in a Cell Match at Summerslam. After shane turns against his team by hitting Triple H with a weapon, Shield covers him for the win. They're still undefeated as a group up to this point.
> 
> - One night, coming off of a PPV victory, the World Heavyweight Champion is attacked by The Shield. One of them cashes the briefcase and pins the champ to bring the title to The Shield. They all defend it under a freebird rule. The whole point of this group is that there are no egos, they're a unit.
> 
> - At some point they work a program with Jericho, and Jericho ends up taking the title away from them... possibly a match with Ambrose.
> 
> After a year goes by, they've made a huge impact and had a tremendous first year in the company. They feuded with the McMahons, won the Money in the Bank Briefcase, defeated a lot of credible opponents, won the World Heavyweight Title, and went undefeated for the whole year as a group.
> 
> - Triple H wants revenge for what happened at Summerslam. He wants it at Wrestlemania. Shane proposes that Triple H faces a member of The Shield at Wrestlemania in a Street Fight. If The Shield member wins, Triple H must retire and Shane gets control of the WWE. If Triple H wins, The Shield must split up and Shane is gone for good. The story is that Shane is jealous of the fact that Vince chose his son in LAW to control WWE, instead of his "real son". That explains what happened at Summerslam.
> 
> - Ambrose defeats Triple H in a grueling Street Fight at Wrestlemania XXX to end his career. Maybe Rollins and Reigns win the Tag Team titles on the same night.
> 
> That's what I would do with The Shield from now till the next Wrestlemania.



This would make sense if it was 2001. And, unless I'm mistaken, I don't think Shane has any intentions of leaving that company that provides tv and movie services in China. 

I also don't understand the desire to get Vince McMahon back in the ring. That's a terrible idea.


----------



## Duke6881

I have been a Ambrose/Moxley fan for quite a while, but The Shield have exceeded my expectation's.They have been booked so well.My absolute favorite part of Raw and Smackdown these days by far..I hope the loss to Taker brings out the crazy in Ambrose!


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Just thought about how awesome it would have been if Ambrose took Reigns spot and was the one who powerbombed Undertaker through the table.
Only that one time though, just to make it a little more personal between Dean and Taker.


----------



## NO!

Aynjehl said:


> This would make sense if it was 2001. And, unless I'm mistaken, I don't think Shane has any intentions of leaving that company that provides tv and movie services in China.
> 
> I also don't understand the desire to get Vince McMahon back in the ring. That's a terrible idea.


Why 2001?

Also, it's not like Vince would have to do that much in the match. He would have 5 other guys in there who can do most of the work. He can take a few minor bumps and sell for a good portion. The whole point of the match would be to put The Shield over the McMahons... which would certainly do a lot for them in the future.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

iamnotanugget said:


> Sassy Dean is the best.


can someone please re do this gif but add the words bitch please or bitch I dont think so or something like that...that just screams in my head every time I see this lol.


----------



## Hawksea

What is it with Ambrose and his LGBT following? fpalm


----------



## Swarhily

Hawksea said:


> What is it with Ambrose and his LGBT following? fpalm


Hawksea, we're gettin' real tired of your shit.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

*Who could match the shield?*

Ok, so this undertaker, team hell no, shield thing seems to be a bit hopeless, taker is most likely gone for a good while after smackdown and obviously just kane and bryan arent enough to handle all 3 members, if taker is sticking around what can wwe do? surely they cant have taker bested by a team of rookies, and surely they cant end shields momentum so soon? 

If taker is gone for awhile surely 2 members will become tag champs but what from there? what 3 guys are eventually gonna be able to take the shield down? or at least have a fantastic rivalry with them? i mean i cant see any obvious 3 guys to throw together tha would have the credibility to stop the shield.

Infact the only 2 ways i can see the end of the shield is SUPERCENA or a break up from the inside e.g. reigns and ambrose fight over whos he leader and the shield break up having never lost a match and go down as one of the best stables ever or cena destoys them week in week out teams up with 2 guys and at survivor series or something beats the shield and thats that?

I know its early days and we should just sit back and enjoy it as it happens but i cant help but wonder, where can they go from here?.......Toughts?


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Who could match the shield?*

Cena would have beaten them at Elimination Chambers if it wasn't for his partners. If it was Cena alone, he would have not gotten pinned.


----------



## TheJBLegacy

*Re: Who could match the shield?*

I will probably get hate for this, but im personally getting tired of the whole Shield concept. They are going nowhere if they just keep attacking people randomly with no destination. Im not one of those people who complain about everything WWE does, but everything the shield does is kinda pointless if you ask me.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

*Re: Who could match the shield?*



AmWolves10 said:


> Cena would have beaten them at Elimination Chambers if it wasn't for his partners. If it was Cena alone, he would have not gotten pinned.


Oh i know but this is what im saying like, im asking the question whats next for the shield and is The only way were going to see them go down really going to be to SUPERCENA?????


----------



## Bob-Carcass

*Re: Who could match the shield?*



TheJBLegacy said:


> I will probably get hate for this, but im personally getting tired of the whole Shield concept. They are going nowhere if they just keep attacking people randomly with no destination. Im not one of those people who complain about everything WWE does, but everything the shield does is kinda pointless if you ask me.


Hopefully you wont get hate because its a valid point, i also think the shield are getting stale, but there all talented wrestlers with good mic skills and a bright future, but again this is he point of my thread..whats next??? because they need a top class rivalry to keep the interest and to give them more credibility,


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Who could match the shield?*

HHH and Undertaker vs Shield in a 3 on 2 handicap match


----------



## VanDam1

*Re: Who could match the shield?*



TheJBLegacy said:


> I will probably get hate for this, but im personally getting tired of the whole Shield concept. They are going nowhere if they just keep attacking people randomly with no destination. Im not one of those people who complain about everything WWE does, but everything the shield does is kinda pointless if you ask me.


If you actually look around these boards that seems to be a pretty prevalent thought around here.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: Who could match the shield?*

Cena in a 3 on 1 gauntlet match


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: Who could match the shield?*

Evolution is a mystery...


----------



## Bob-Carcass

*Re: Who could match the shield?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> HHH and Undertaker vs Shield in a 3 on 2 handicap match


HHH and Taker both in my top 10 all time favourites but i dont think that would be a good feud, there both 2 old and the matches wudnt last long the story wud prob be crap it wouldn run long enough i just dont think it would do the shield justice (no pun intended)


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: Who could match the shield?*

Cena will definitely be the first to go over them. Probably individually at first, then in a handicap match


----------



## gothmog 3rd

*Re: Who could match the shield?*

Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase.
HHH, Randy Orton and Batista.
Brock Lesnar and nobody
3MB


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Hawksea said:


> What is it with Ambrose and his LGBT following? fpalm


Shush!


----------



## Bob-Carcass

*Re: Who could match the shield?*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> Evolution is a mystery...


Now that!!! is something that could work.....orton shines again after a miserable couple of years batista returns hhh puts on a beter show than he did with lesnar and man that could be an amazing rivalry and some great matches.....but chances of that......:HHH2


----------



## That's Amore

*Re: Who could match the shield?*

Evolution vs The Shield would be poor imo, HHH is getting old, I doubt Batista could work half as good a match anymore (not that his matches were great to begin with) & Orton is nothing but boring now.

I don't feel they need a feud against another 3-man tag & instead it should be broken up into 2 different storys that tie in.


----------



## iamnotanugget

I wish people would stop quoting the trolls in this tread. I have them on my ignore list for a reason!


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Who could match the shield?*



Bob-Carcass said:


> HHH and Taker both in my top 10 all time favourites but i dont think that would be a good feud, there both 2 old and the matches wudnt last long the story wud prob be crap it wouldn run long enough i just dont think it would do the shield justice (no pun intended)


-Shield beats Kane and Bryan win the tag titles and defends it on Freebird rule

-UT challenges Shield for the Tag Titles to gain revenge for his brother.He says he is in search for a partner.Enters HHH 

-Shield will hugely benefit in a feud with HHH and UT.Shield will cement their place among great stables when they beat HHH and UT at the main-event of a PPV.The tag-titles will also gain relevancy once more


----------



## Wig Splitter

*Re: Who could match the shield?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> -Shield beats Kane and Bryan win the tag titles and defends it on Freebird rule
> 
> -UT challenges Shield for the Tag Titles to gain revenge for his brother.He says he is in search for a partner.Enters HHH
> 
> -Shield will hugely benefit in a feud with HHH and UT.Shield will cement their place among great stables when they beat HHH and UT at the main-event of a PPV.The tag-titles will also gain relevancy once more


Legacy got a clean PPV win over the returning DX, and we all know how well that worked out for them.


----------



## Minder Jahal

*Re: Who could match the shield?*

I think another 3 NXT superstarts should debut, with their sole ambition being to stop the sheild. Maybe some guys like Corey Graves, Adrian Neville, Kassius Ohno, Conor O'Brian, Richie Steamboat would be decent. Have them randomly interupt a shield beat down and take them out, then say how the shield made their lives a living hell on NXT/developmental and they want revenge.


----------



## Heel

Now THIS is how you make stars. Take three talented guys, debut them in the main-event of a big PPV, have them constantly come out on top in every confrontation they have, only have them interacting with stars, position them in important parts of the show and put them over every time they have a match. I have to keep rubbing my eyes because I can't believe WWE are handling them so well. Little things like having them arrive by helicopter on RAW go a long way towards making guys seem a big deal. Now they're feuding with 'Taker they will only get bigger and better, too.

Not only are they being booked well, they are taking all the opportunities they're given and delivering every time. All their matches have been very good and their backstage promos are phenomenal; with Reigns and Rollins really impressing and Ambrose just being the G.O.A.T we all knew he was.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

*Re: Who could match the shield?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> -Shield beats Kane and Bryan win the tag titles and defends it on Freebird rule
> 
> -UT challenges Shield for the Tag Titles to gain revenge for his brother.He says he is in search for a partner.Enters HHH
> 
> -Shield will hugely benefit in a feud with HHH and UT.Shield will cement their place among great stables when they beat HHH and UT at the main-event of a PPV.The tag-titles will also gain relevancy once more


Yeah its a decent plot but the in ring product??.....would prob lack some much needed pace and intensity, and i cant see taker or hhh jobbing to the shield unforunately....5 years ago this would be awesome but i just dont think it would be good. My opinion of course no offense


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Who could match the shield?*



TheJBLegacy said:


> I will probably get hate for this, but im personally getting tired of the whole Shield concept. They are going nowhere if they just keep attacking people randomly with no destination. Im not one of those people who complain about everything WWE does, but everything the shield does is kinda pointless if you ask me.


Im with you. Well, im not tired of The Shield, im tired of their booking. Its been the same stuff since they debuted now.
They need to do something fresh with them. Maybe put them in single competition?


----------



## Aynjehl

NO! said:


> Why 2001?


Because you're suggesting the Shane McMahon return. I know he was with the company until 2010 or something, but that whole father/son thing really started getting stale in 2001 when they tried to make it look like Shane stole the purchase of WCW from his dad. Maybe I'm wrong on the actual year. I just don't think it's good booking, IMO. We've had them beat all these super over faces just to bog them down in matches with two guys who don't wrestle at all and one who is part time? Eh.


----------



## Embracer

*Re: Who could match the shield?*

I was sure Ryback, Orton and Sheamus will beat them at some point, but now i really have no idea who can do that.

:cena2


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Who could match the shield?*



Wig Splitter said:


> Legacy got a clean PPV win over the returning DX, and we all know how well that worked out for them.


Legacy were different from Shield.The purpose of Legacy was to put over Orton even more.




Bob-Carcass said:


> Yeah its a decent plot but the in ring product??.....


If four-six weeks of great moments are followed by a decent match I don't mind it


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

*Re: Who could match the shield?*

Evolution vs. The Shield, proceeded by a Triple H/Orton heel turn. Although, I'd still have The Shield go over.


----------



## DaBaws29

*Re: Who could match the shield?*

I really want them to go over Evolution too, I mean that would really fatten them enough for :cena2
Kidding aside a match and a win against evolution would really put them over, but I don't see it happening since Batista seems to be really doing well with movies. 

Btw can anyone tell me a good Rollins match, I've seen Tyler Black vs Danielson New Horizons so please don't recommend that one.


----------



## Embracer

*Re: Who could match the shield?*



DaBaws29 said:


> Btw can anyone tell me a good Rollins match, I've seen Tyler Black vs Danielson New Horizons so please don't recommend that one.


vs Teen @Salvation
vs vs Nigel McGuinness @Injustice 2
vs Austin Aeries @8th Anniversary Show

my favs


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Who could match the shield?*



Bob-Carcass said:


> Yeah its a decent plot but the in ring product??....


I follow your line of thought and it's definitely a concern, but at the same time: Undertaker proved to me that he can still have great matches at Wrestlemania and Triple H, despite not being even close to where he was just 3 years ago is still incredibly experienced and has a great understanding of how to create a great match within whatever physical limitations the wrestlers in question have. If they really worked focused on the feud and the match for a extended period of time I think it could be a brilliantly executed match.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

*Re: Who could match the shield?*



Blommen said:


> I follow your line of thought and it's definitely a concern, but at the same time: Undertaker proved to me that he can still have great matches at Wrestlemania and Triple H, despite not being even close to where he was just 3 years ago is still incredibly experienced and has a great understanding of how to create a great match within whatever physical limitations the wrestlers in question have. If they really worked focused on the feud and the match for a extended period of time I think it could be a brilliantly executed match.


Yeah that's true but come on i dont want 5 or 6 weeks of promo's etc to build up to one match nd den thats it. I want the shield to have a real flat out rivalry, exciting, new, explosive, with some suprise's and great matche'S! you know? i just dont think they'd get that from hhh and taker.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Who could match the shield?*



DaBaws29 said:


> Btw can anyone tell me a good Rollins match, I've seen Tyler Black vs Danielson New Horizons so please don't recommend that one.


All of Seth vs. Dean during their FCW feud were excellent. Their 30 minute FCW 15 match was, as the ol' man says, a slobberknocker.


----------



## DaBaws29

*Re: Who could match the shield?*



Asenath said:


> All of Seth vs. Dean during their FCW feud were excellent. Their 30 minute FCW 15 match was, as the ol' man says, a slobberknocker.





Embracer said:


> vs Teen @Salvation
> vs vs Nigel McGuinness @Injustice 2
> vs Austin Aeries @8th Anniversary Show
> 
> my favs


Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## Asenath

You're welcome!


----------



## tbp82

To the poster whos said Reigns has "average wwe size" then what does that make Rollins and Ambrose? Ambrose would be well below average size and Rollins would be a midget. 

I know they were scheduled to face Cena/Ryback on Raw but with Cena maybe being injured don't think that will happen. The only way I could see a Shield member winning the Title due to Cena injury would be if WWE were to hold a battle royal to determine a new WWE Champion due to Cena forfeiting because of injury. If that were to happen I also, think in a dumb move WWE would put the title on Reigns (much how the put the World Title on Khali) don't get me wrong I'm well aware that Reigns is gonna be giving every opportunity to be the star of The Shield (and he should be better size look etc than the other two) but the time isn't right just yet. I'd be happy if he won the title because I'm a big Reigns fan but I don't think WWE should push him to the title to soon.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Who could match the shield?*



Bob-Carcass said:


> Yeah that's true but come on i dont want 5 or 6 weeks of promo's etc to build up to one match nd den thats it. I want the shield to have a real flat out rivalry, exciting, new, explosive, with some suprise's and great matche'S! you know? i just dont think they'd get that from hhh and taker.


that's a good point, didn't think about that initially. Still, I think that the payoff in that one big fight could be well worth it. for me personally anyway


----------



## Mr. I

tbp82 said:


> To the poster whos said Reigns has "average wwe size" then what does that make Rollins and Ambrose? Ambrose would be well below average size and Rollins would be a midget.
> 
> I know they were scheduled to face Cena/Ryback on Raw but with Cena maybe being injured don't think that will happen. The only way I could see a Shield member winning the Title due to Cena injury would be if WWE were to hold a battle royal to determine a new WWE Champion due to Cena forfeiting because of injury. If that were to happen I also, think in a dumb move WWE would put the title on Reigns (much how the put the World Title on Khali) don't get me wrong I'm well aware that Reigns is gonna be giving every opportunity to be the star of The Shield (and he should be better size look etc than the other two) but the time isn't right just yet. I'd be happy if he won the title because I'm a big Reigns fan but I don't think WWE should push him to the title to soon.


Going on about "WWE size" in 2013 is just silly, given we're coming off a 434 day reign by 6'0, 215 pound CM Punk. Never mind that Reigns is not even the tallest guy in the Shield, he's 6'3, Ambrose is 6'4.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Kinda seems like with everything in the Dub Dub E they're damned if they do, damned if they don't. People were pleading desperately for a slow burn as far as the Shield was concerned, but now it's not fast enough again. 

Their run-ins were focused on The Great Ginger, Orton and Sheamus for a while, now they're both involved as a factor in the WWE Championship, AND starting a feud that's slowly turning personal (started as just glorysearching) against Hell No and Taker. They're "hinting" at taking the tag titles, which will once again change their position in the company. As far as I'm concerned the fact they're not being rushed is still a good thing.

After this? Well right now they're showing they can do several things at once. They can keep doing the run ins, and now added to that (if they take the titles) start defending those in tag matches. It's all good..

Dreamscenario for me would still be an eventual feud for the tag titles with Cesaro and Ohno, with the KoW taking over the tag titles at the end. I'll just patiently wait and see though.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bearodactyl said:


> Kinda seems like with everything in the Dub Dub E they're damned if they do, damned if they don't. People were pleading desperately for a slow burn as far as the Shield was concerned, but now it's not fast enough again.


I agree. I like that WWE is taking their time building up the group and the guys individually. It helps to establish them better in the minds of the casual and hardcore fans alike. We don't need a sudden meteoric push to the main event when they are not ready as yet. I like that WWE is taking time to establish some background and dare I say it depth to these characters instead of them just being a faction who runs in and interfers with the top faces. Right now they are establishing the different characters in the group. Seth Rollins is seen as more of the fast paced, high flying guy. Dean Ambrose comes off as a crazy menance who likes to taunt his opponents and Reigns is the muscle of the group. Right now two of the members have had single matches, so I assume that one for Reigns isn't too far off in the future. Besides I don't know why anyone would want to give them a sudden main event push, you only have to watch this show for a year to realize that it does the wrestler no good in the long run.


----------



## Sierra Echo

Hey guys, HUGE Shield fan here, like: 'this is the best thing that has happened to WWE in a long time'-fan. What WWE need to do is ensure Shield don't lose for a long time, but obviously make their matches unpredictable. I was thinking it'd be good for them to have the tag titles, but then that adds extra responsibility, and the tag division will go really stale. They need to stay away from giving them title belts for quite a while yet, let them get a big reputation for being unbeatable first. i.e. give them the tag titles next year (or any belt for that matter).

What WWE really need to do is bring in another new group of guys and put them in a 3-man stable that is The Shield's opposite, like they're real high flyers and do all sorts of crazy moves (opposite wrestling-style of the shield). Basically, don't have this new stable fight the Shield yet, get them defeating 3MB and other randomly generated stables. Then when they've got a bit of a reputation at beating other 3-man's, then make a big feud between them and The Shield. Then slowly incorporate weapons into their feud, so when The Shield come out, this new 3 man team comes out and begins using ladders against the Shield, then the Shield interupt this new 3man team and use chairs on them. Then both teams start using Tables on each other. Then have them fight it out in a 3v3 TLC match (cause both teams have been using T+L+Cs in their feud) - that would be worth watching!


----------



## Itami

^ that's not bad or anything, but it requires WWE giving a shit about two stables at the same time and book them right. Too much for them to handle. They're lazy these days. I'd just be happy they've booked Shield right at this point.



BaBy FireFly said:


> can someone please re do this gif but add the words bitch please or bitch I dont think so or something like that...that just screams in my head every time I see this lol.

























































Got carried away with the last one, sorreh.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> Got carried away with the last one, sorreh.



The last one looks like what Roman's thinking at that moment.:lol


----------



## Itami

Roman slaps him on the stomach too... this was the original.










He's like Ambrose' biggest fan judging by his reactions.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> Got carried away with the last one, sorreh.


:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> Roman slaps him on the stomach too... this was the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's like Ambrose' biggest fan judging by his reactions.


Can you blame him? *sigh* they are so cute together. And it looks like Seth is trying to tug his vest off until he suddenly remembers where they are. Well that's what my brain sees :lol


----------



## Itami

SubZero3:16 said:


> And it looks like Seth is trying to tug his vest off until he suddenly remembers where they are. Well that's what my brain sees :lol


'The zipper is right there Seth... god you're killing me' is what I thought.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> 'The zipper is right there Seth... god you're killing me' is what I thought.


:lmao We're so hopeless

Do you remember when Shawn Michaels kissed Triple H twice on tv? Let's just say there may be hope yet


----------



## Damien




----------



## BaBy FireFly

Thank you itami!!
Love it!!! LOL thank you


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

I can't disagree :mark:


----------



## Asenath

These three were made for each other. Seriously.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

A serious question here now Dean Ambrose tapped out so doesnt that make the Shield defeated now


----------



## Asenath

No. Dean Ambrose took the loss, not The Shield.

Seth Rollins also took a loss, as well. They're setting up the concept that while they're beatable individually, no one can stand up to them as a team. This is called character development and plot advancement.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

I see. But im sure this means now Roman Reigns will lose as an individual as the other two have lost


----------



## BKelly237

What is the point of this faction? I know they're undefeated and WWE is trying to push new blood, but I'm having trouble understanding their message. The "Hounds of Justice"? Looks to me like they're doing exactly what the Nexus did which is gang up on the top babyfaces. What does that have to do with justice? What are they a 'shield' to?


----------



## Asenath

Probably. And it will not matter one bit, because they will still win as a team on down the line.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

I don't think they let Reigns lose.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

BKelly237 said:


> What is the point of this faction? I know they're undefeated and WWE is trying to push new blood, but I'm having trouble understanding their message. The "Hounds of Justice"? Looks to me like they're doing exactly what the Nexus did which is gang up on the top babyfaces. What does that have to do with justice? What are they a 'shield' to?


Nexus has nothing on The Shield.


----------



## Smitson

The Shield has been built up to a point where they can lose matches and still be seen as a huge threat(see; Lesnar, Brock).


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Patrick Bateman said:


> I don't think they let Reigns lose.


Well Dean and Seth have lost so Roman is losing as well


----------



## Lariatoh!

BKelly237 said:


> What is the point of this faction? I know they're undefeated and WWE is trying to push new blood, but I'm having trouble understanding their message. The "Hounds of Justice"? Looks to me like they're doing exactly what the Nexus did which is gang up on the top babyfaces. What does that have to do with justice? What are they a 'shield' to?


My theory: The Shield were watching Raw one day thinking how boring and repetitive it was. And hwo the glass ceiling is very much in place. Then suddenly John Cena is put through a table and CM Punk sits on the top of the stage and delivers his pipe bomb.

This was the birth fo the Shield. Punk wanted change, he wanted the boring predictable WWE to become "raw" once again. The same old shit Cena being in main events and beating the odds, and being horribly cheesy was called out. They saw that finally someone had spoken out against this glass ceiling and it possibly meant a future for them. 

Punk wins the title and defends it night in, night out agamsit guys D-Bryan and Dolph Ziggler. A beacon of light as a very talented wrestler on the mic and in the ring had burst through that glass ceiling. But he still had to contend with Cena, but when he was hurt, another fabricated product of the McMahon Machine was without earning it was handed a title shot and this injustice could no longer be accepted.

The McMahon machine, the Cena Porblem, the glass cieling, all injustices to the young talent who have busted their asses only for the Rock and Triple H to come back and get their big pay days at Wrestlemania. It had to stop, as CM Punk would not be removed from power in place of a McMahon fabricated champion. 

They banded together and attacked, stopping what they thought was the injustice of trying to take what belonged to Punk. What someone like Punk, so similar to themselves had earned and walked the hardest of roads to achieve, just like they would no doubt would have to do. The injustcies had to stop, and at Survivor Series the Hounds of Justice pounced! 

The Shield are here for change, they are here to right the wrongs of the McMahon machine for making guys like Cena on top and holding talented guys down. For putting on boring and repitive shows for the fans, the fans they love as they were once and still are fans. They emerge from the fans ready to deliver justice, to deliver change, to make the WWE, (in the word of Punk) fun again. Punk had nothing to do with them except inspire them. As for Pual Heyman paying them, well he knows talent and as Ambrose said, if you are good at soemthing, never do it for free... 

They attacked: 

Cena - he is the personfication of all they want to change.

The Rock - his time is done, but took away the spot of everyone on the roster for one more moment of glory, unearned in their eyes.

Randy Orton - See Cena

Tommy Dreamer - see Rock but on a much lesser scale, in terms of they find his attempt pathetic

Team Hell No- a brother in D-Bryan has been reduced to a comdey caharcter when he is in fact the greatest in ring talent in the U.S. They are disgusted by what the McMhaon Machine has transformed him into. Tough love perhaps. Kane though, he has been there too long and nees to step aside, since he wont, they'll make him.

HHH - see the Rock.

Undertaker - see Rock/Kane

Zack Ryder, Tonnes of Funk, Justin Gabriel - See Daniel Bryan

the Hounds of Justcie will no longer stand idely by as the WWE makes guys yodel. They are here for justice, and they will have it...


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero

Quick question to everyone, I like all three members but does anyone else kinda notice Seth Rollins whenever he does his fake laugh leading up to when he talks, to me it just seems real cheesy and unnatural, anyone else notice it, he's the only one that does it and I can't stand it...


----------



## phreddie spaghetti

FUCKING CLEAN!


----------



## Aynjehl

Itami --

I'm gonna need you to get to work on all the gif worthy moments from tonight STAT. 

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## cindel25

YASSS!!! Gifs here I come.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Shield beats Cena cleanly, that is huge. Maybe the wWE wont mess this up like they did the nexus


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero

phreddie spaghetti said:


> FUCKING CLEAN!


Ahahah when I saw this at first I thought you were stating you were clean from drugs now, since you had the drug free sig ahahah


----------



## SubZero3:16

We need gifs of that Cena pinfall stat!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## mpredrox

So does that count as a clean win?


----------



## PunkShoot

Ryback as the leader, fuck it. Count me in.

His look tonight sold him


----------



## checkcola

mpredrox said:


> So does that count as a clean win?


Does Spurs beating the Lakers count as a 'clean win'? Injuries are apart of sports.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

I am really starting to grow a liking to the Shield. Its different and so far, they've been booked pretty well. 

After defeating all these top guys, whose going to take them down? Could potentially become an issue?


----------



## mpredrox

checkcola said:


> Does Spurs beating the Lakers count as a 'clean win'? Injuries are apart of sports.


I don't watch sports dude, so that reference went straight over my head


----------



## SubZero3:16

mpredrox said:


> I don't watch sports dude, so that reference went straight over my head


I can't even....:faint:


----------



## mpredrox

SubZero3:16 said:


> I can't even....:faint:


Lol in my defense I'm a girl and have never given a damn about sports


----------



## SubZero3:16

mpredrox said:


> Lol in my defense I'm a girl and have never given a damn about sports


I'm a girl too and you don't have to watch sports to get it.


----------



## mpredrox

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm a girl too and you don't have to watch sports to get it.


I'm in nursing school and have lived in a bubble for the past four months. Nothing but studying and no TV outside of Raw. Anything will go over my head


----------



## animus

Where does The Shield go from here? I'd like to see Rollins and Reigns take the Tag Championship from "Hell No" and Ambrose grab the Intercontinental Belt. They can still have their beat down of the stars from time to time. I also wouldn't mind seeing an Ambrose-Bryan feud after Hell No breaks up.


----------



## SubZero3:16

mpredrox said:


> I'm in nursing school and have lived in a bubble for the past four months. Nothing but studying and no TV outside of Raw. Anything will go over my head


:aries2 Meh... not worth it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

so much more better tv programming to watch other than raw... 

typical brainwashed wwe fan


----------



## #PushKofiKingston

Roman Reigns is gonna be a star.


----------



## Lariatoh!

animus said:


> Where does The Shield go from here? I'd like to see Rollins and Reigns take the Tag Championship from "Hell No" and Ambrose grab the Intercontinental Belt. They can still have their beat down of the stars from time to time. *I also wouldn't mind seeing an Ambrose-Bryan feud after Hell No breaks up.*


The Shield could put Kane out (give the veteran a well earned rest) and put Bryan into a program with Amborse! Sounds good to me...


----------



## phreddie spaghetti

GOD said:


> I am really starting to grow a liking to the Shield. Its different and so far, they've been booked pretty well.
> 
> After defeating all these top guys, whose going to take them down? Could potentially become an issue?



This could go on for years if they wanted. As a team go undefeated until they build someone up properly. Unfortunately I think it will just crumble by the end of the year and we'll get a triple threat at WM30 :sad:


----------



## Alim

The Shield are bigger than any title in the WWE. There is no point in putting the Tag Team or Intercontinental belts on any of them. Who is going to beat them? Absolutely no one.


----------



## Mr. I

Fandango said:


> The Shield are bigger than any title in the WWE. There is no point in putting the Tag Team or Intercontinental belts on any of them. Who is going to beat them? Absolutely no one.


If they are bigger than them, then give them such titles. It will make those titles bigger by proxy, which is what they need.


----------



## RiverFenix

If there was still separate brands, than the Tag Titles would have been really valuable as it would have been their ticket to be on both shows,as the tag champs could float between brands. However as it stands now, who would they feud with at tag champs? PTP, Colons and Uso's? Pfft. 

They are above/beyond titles right now - 

Unless you give them all the titles...

Tags under Freebird rules, Rollins could win both IC and US, give Reigns the World Title, and Ambrose has the WWE Title. 

That would make a helluva statement (and photo shoot).


----------



## Alim

Ithil said:


> If they are bigger than them, then give them such titles. It will make those titles bigger by proxy, which is what they need.


And who's going to beat The Shield for the Tag Team titles then? Santino and Zack Ryder?


----------



## RiverFenix

Fandango said:


> And who's going to beat The Shield for the Tag Team titles then? Santino and Zack Ryder?


The angle would have to be that super teams would form to try and take out the Shield. Could Punk and Cena put differences aside - Mega Powers style? Brother of Destruction ride again? HHH and HBK(or returning Batista) ie DX or Evolution? Jericho could bring back Christian to give it a go etc...


----------



## Delbusto

Re-uploaded this from my terminated channel.


----------



## rbhayek

I would book the Shield to win the tag titles and keep it for a while until a super face team beats them in like October/November. Roman Reigns can be the IC Champ and keep the belt for like 9 months until a midcard face wins only because a top face screws him. (Think Rock rock bottoming Undertaker to cost him title against Maven)


----------



## THANOS

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The angle would have to be that super teams would form to try and take out the Shield. Could Punk and Cena put differences aside - Mega Powers style? Brother of Destruction ride again? HHH and HBK(or returning Batista) ie DX or Evolution? Jericho could bring back Christian to give it a go etc...


If I were to give them the titles then I would have them feud with and steamroll through all those teams, and then eventually lose to the Kings of Wrestling or the newly signed Briscoe Brothers to put them over immensely right from jump street.


----------



## Pauly3

Can someone tell me what are their real heights?


They are listed as

Reigns 6'3
Ambrose 6'4
Rollins 6'1... well now he's listed at 6'2.


Reigns does look like a tall guy. I would say he's most likely between 6'2 and 6'3.

Ambrose on the other hand... he looks tall but how can he be 6'4 when he looks just a bit taller than Rollins and shorter than Reigns?

Rollins to me looks between 5'11.5 and 6 feet. He doesn't even look tall.



Does anyone know their heights? The thing is when you look at them all together, no one really looks much taller than the other by more than say 2 inches max don't you agree?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Fandango said:


> The Shield are bigger than any title in the WWE. There is no point in putting the Tag Team or Intercontinental belts on any of them. Who is going to beat them? Absolutely no one.


I like this guy.

I stopped watching WWE the last 2 months so I've missed a lot of The Shield's success, but I'm glad that they are still being booked strong/smart much to the pleasure of their fans. Back when I was still watching and on this forum more often, a bunch of cynics were saying that they were going to get buried and all that junk.

Yeah, fuck that :draper


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I loved the guys reactions to 3mb...deans eye roll and roman trying not to laugh hahaha. Enjoyed the match and we get spoiled on friday w another dean match! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Enforcer

I've loved seeing the Shield steamroll through everybody but they're almost at a point now where losing to any combination of wrestlers doesn't seem realistic. They've beaten Cena/Ryback/Sheamus/Taker/Kane/Danielson/Orton/Big Show/Jericho so who's left really? Those are the biggest names in WWE right now and having them go under to part-timers like Rock or Lesnar (not that either of those scenarios would happen) would kill everything that's been built.

My guess right now is that they're eventually going to dissolve due to internal differences to keep individual credibility. Hopefully we get an Ambrose/Rollins match out of it at Summerslam.


----------



## Delbusto

Another video, sorry.

I would love to see Ambrose go off on someone like this again, this was just brutal and awesome.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

In the end it will be Shield that will defeat Shield.


----------



## Cobalt

UltimateOppitunist said:


> In the end it will be Shield that will defeat Shield.


This.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Random thoughts on RAW:

In-ring promo. :mark: 3MB :mark: Hell No :mark:

Nice match and the face team got some good offense in too but Holy cow, REIGNS pinned CENA. :mark: :mark: :mark: :bateman :bateman :bateman Cena sold that injury pretty nicely during the match so props to him (Y)

..and now on SD we're gonna have Kane vs Ambrose? :mark:


----------



## Stroker Ace

UltimateOppitunist said:


> In the end it will be Shield that will defeat Shield.


Beautifully said.


----------



## Beatles123

Didm't Dean say they don't need, nor want leaders? A leader would make the group weaker IMO.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

The Shield gets a clean win over Cena, I bet Punk is sitting at home going "WTF?!"


----------



## DownzieBoi

I have to admit Reigns spear is the best looking one since Goldberg!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

The Enforcer said:


> I've loved seeing the Shield steamroll through everybody but they're almost at a point now where losing to any combination of wrestlers doesn't seem realistic. They've beaten Cena/Ryback/Sheamus/Taker/Kane/Danielson/Orton/Big Show/Jericho so who's left really? Those are the biggest names in WWE right now and having them go under to part-timers like Rock or Lesnar (not that either of those scenarios would happen) would kill everything that's been built.


Maybe I'm not understanding you correctly but how is it getting to seem unrealistic of them keep winning? They are a cunning, smart, ruthless unit that actually works as a true team. Even the commentators been building it up that even though big names are allied with each other, they still can't properly function as a team like The Shield can and "egos" always get in the way which also lead to the downfall of the combination of super babyfaces. 

This is the best booked faction since Evolution and I agree with those are saying the Shield will bring their own selves down by crumbling within slowly. (Which in reality will mean the group was a huge success.)


----------



## hardyorton

UltimateOppitunist said:


> In the end it will be Shield that will defeat Shield.


Reigns will be the face turn from this building him as their next big star.


----------



## DownzieBoi

I hope that they ain't going to stop just yet though I'm really enjoying watching them work as a unit!


----------



## NeyNey

*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!*

So Shield just pinned Cena and here's NOTHING GOING ON???????!!!!!!
WHAT THE FUCK???
INJUSTICE!!!!
I know Cena was "injured" and _"bla bla so it wasn't a real clean win!"_ but *FUCK THAT*!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
Just be happy for the fucking damn moment! 










Ambrose spitting on Cena in that pic would've been pure satisfaction. :bateman
Rollins "OOOOOOOH YEAAAAAAAAH!" was fucking epic!!! :lmao 

Their promo was awesome, too! Ambrose "_...and without mercy._" was fucking brutal and intense. LOVED IT!
Also 3MB and Shield rules. 
These both groups together is priceless. 
Their faces when 3MB came down: Hilarious.
Slater going _"SHIELD... SHUT UP!"_ and _"HUUU-UUUUUUH!"_ was one of the BEST. THINGS. THAT. NIGHT. 
And at least 3MB have balls!










ALSO:










How great is that??? My two favorites of all time in one ring IN ONE MATCH!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:



















I don't know how to handle this. I don't know.
If I accidently read any spoiler I'll kill everybody. 
Ambrose and Kane.. AMBROSE AND KANE :bateman :bateman :bateman


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

The Reigns giggle <3.


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


> *LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!*
> 
> So Shield just pinned Cena and here's NOTHING GOING ON???????!!!!!!
> WHAT THE FUCK???
> INJUSTICE!!!!
> I know Cena was "injured" and _"bla bla so it wasn't a real clean win!"_ but *FUCK THAT*!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Just be happy for the fucking damn moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose spitting on Cena in that pic would've been pure satisfaction. :bateman
> Rollins "OOOOOOOH YEAAAAAAAAH!" was fucking epic!!! :lmao
> 
> Their promo was awesome, too! Ambrose "_...and without mercy._" was fucking brutal and intense. LOVED IT!
> Also 3MB and Shield rules.
> These both groups together is priceless.
> Their faces when 3MB came down: Hilarious.
> Slater going _"SHIELD... SHUT UP!"_ and _"HUUU-UUUUUUH!"_ was one of the BEST. THINGS. THAT. NIGHT.
> And at least 3MB have balls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How great is that??? My two favorites of all time in one ring IN ONE MATCH!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to handle this. I don't know.
> If I accidently read any spoiler I'll kill everybody.
> Ambrose and Kane.. AMBROSE AND KANE :bateman :bateman :bateman


I think Ney Ney just came...lol! also, dean vs Kane :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CM Jewels

Is it still too early to tell what their finishers will be?

Seems like the spear for Reigns, DDT for Dean, and the "Skywalker"/Knee for Seth.


----------



## DownzieBoi

CM Jewels said:


> Is it still too early to tell what their finishers will be?
> 
> Seems like the spear for Reigns, DDT for Dean, and the "Skywalker"/Knee for Seth.


But you have to say that the Reigns spear is the best looking one since Goldberg!


----------



## tbp82

I find it funny how the major Ambrose fans were jumping for joy and praising the "rub" and the "confidence" WWE showed in Ambrose by having him lose to The Undertaker. But, ROMAN REIGNS pins the CURRENT WWE CHAMPION AND FACE OF THE COMPANY JOHN CENA!!!!!!!! and nothing's said about how WWE chose to have Roman get the pin on Cena and giving Roman a win over the WWE Champion shows WWE's confidence in him. Yes it was a great win for The Shield as a team and I know Ambrose fans are quiet on this on purpose but, it needs to be pointed out that WWE gave Reigns the win on Cena and so far he's the only member of The Shield to have not taken a loss.


----------



## Itami

^ Except it wasn't Cena vs Reigns. It was a team effort with 3 vs 3. If it wasn't, trust me more people would've talked about it. It's not like WWE highlights who pins who either when they're having tag matches. Also Taker having his first singles match since forever with Ambrose is a bit different case than Cena (in a _tag match_), even if he's champion or not.


----------



## Asenath

DownzieBoi said:


> But you have to say that the Reigns spear is the best looking one since Goldberg!


And, Roman seems less likely to cripple a future hall of famer with it!


----------



## RiverFenix

THANOS said:


> If I were to give them the titles then I would have them feud with and steamroll through all those teams, and then eventually lose to the Kings of Wrestling or the newly signed Briscoe Brothers to put them over immensely right from jump street.


I agree. Though not steamroll, but come out on top. British Ambition (Adrian Neville and Oliver Grey) would be another candidate to eventually get the titles and huge push right off the bat.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Itami said:


> ^ Except it wasn't Cena vs Reigns. It was a team effort with 3 vs 3. If it wasn't, trust me more people would've talked about it. It's not like WWE highlights who pins who either when they're having tag matches. Also Taker having his first singles match since forever with Ambrose is a bit different case than Cena (in a _tag match_), even if he's champion or not.


THIS!

If it had been Reigns vs. Cena in a 1on1 it would be a completely different story.


----------



## tbp82

Itami said:


> ^ Except it wasn't Cena vs Reigns. It was a team effort with 3 vs 3. If it wasn't, trust me more people would've talked about it. It's not like WWE highlights who pins who either when they're having tag matches. Also Taker having his first singles match since forever with Ambrose is a bit different case than Cena (in a _tag match_), even if he's champion or not.


I think you make valid points. I do have a question though what do you think the reaction would've been had Ambrose been the one who got the pin on Cena?


----------



## Aynjehl

If Ambrose had pinned Cena, it still would have been a Shield victory. I would have been happy he got the pin, but it still wouldn't have meant as much as getting a singles match with the most revered guy in the WWE.

Side note, how cute was Rollins when Ambrose was getting the crap beat out of him and Rollins just keep yelling "Get out of there!!!"


----------



## SubZero3:16

I loved Roman's laugh when 3MB was speaking. For me it sold the segment more.It was like "these jabronis can't possibly be serious about challenging us.They're so precious."


----------



## Chan Hung

I must say, i've been much impressed lately with these 3


----------



## Itami

tbp82 said:


> I think you make valid points. I do have a question though what do you think the reaction would've been had Ambrose been the one who got the pin on Cena?


Slightly better than Reigns because Ambrose just had a great week (and not to mention he's gonna face Kane tomorrow), but still most would praise SHIELD rather than Ambrose. Their tag matches usually ends in a chaotic matter, so it's never like Seth, or Roman (for example) in the ring for the last 5 minutes getting a clean pin without any team involvements... it's usually combos. Because of that it doesn't matter really who pins who. That's kidna their thing. It's great teamwork with them.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> And, Roman seems less likely to cripple a future hall of famer with it!


Eh? That was Goldberg's Superkick.I know Goldberg ended up crippling KroniK too, but they're not Hall of Famers. Reigns should start using the superkick too. Rikishi had a great one.

I think this makes my boy Roman Reigns the first guy to pin John Cena this year. That's a pretty big spot for him. Technically, that means Reigns can challenge for the WWE title. Pin the champion in a non-title match = title shot. 

Of course, WWE won't give him one, but I'm happy for him. 

3MB made the night for me. Jobbers or not they had the stones to take them on. 

Ambrose vs Kane should be good, and I liked how they washed over his loss to the Undertaker, but him shouting how he beat his brother was a little excessive. You tapped out Ambrose. Not ever you can be that delusional.


----------



## tbp82

Itami said:


> Slightly better than Reigns because Ambrose just had a great week (and not to mention he's gonna face Kane tomorrow), but still most would praise SHIELD rather than Ambrose. Their tag matches usually ends in a chaotic matter, so it's never like Seth, or Roman (for example) in the ring for the last 5 minutes getting a clean pin without any team involvements... it's usually combos. Because of that it doesn't matter really who pins who. That's kidna their thing. It's great teamwork with them.


I think you're doing a very good job of saying the "right things" but if you go back through these Shield threads you'll see that's not the case. I think if Ambrose would've gotten the win the Ambrose fans would be on here singing WWE praises and saying how this shows Ambrose is gonna be the guy etc........

I'm looking for it Ambrose fans what are your thoughts on ROMAN REIGNS pinning the WWE CHAMPION?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

tbp82 said:


> I think you're doing a very good job of saying the "right things" but if you go back through these Shield threads you'll see that's not the case. I think if Ambrose would've gotten the win the Ambrose fans would be on here singing WWE praises and saying how this shows Ambrose is gonna be the guy etc........
> 
> I'm looking for it Ambrose fans what are your thoughts on ROMAN REIGNS pinning the WWE CHAMPION?


As a fan of Roman Reigns I can say to all Ambrose and Rollins fans: SUCK IT! 

More seriously, Itami's logic is sound. It sorta does whitewash over THIS HUGE MOMENT FOR ROMAN REIGNS, but it makes sense as well. 

The Shield is a unit and they're undefeated as a unit. Even if ROMAN REIGNS PINS THE WWE CHAMPION the Shield is the ultimate winner in the end. It doesn't matter if Rollins or Ambrose were flailing like little kids outside the ring while ROMAN REIGNS dominated the competition, the Shield wins. Last night, on the shoulders of ROMAN REIGNS, the Shield emerged victorious. Not one man, but three.


----------



## Mr. I

In a six man tag, "Roman Reigns" doesn't win, The Shield wins. That's how tag matches work, the team wins, or the team loses, not one guy.


----------



## checkcola




----------



## tbp82

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> As a fan of Roman Reigns I can say to all Ambrose and Rollins fans: SUCK IT!
> 
> More seriously, Itami's logic is sound. It sorta does whitewash over THIS HUGE MOMENT FOR ROMAN REIGNS, but it makes sense as well.
> 
> The Shield is a unit and they're undefeated as a unit. Even if ROMAN REIGNS PINS THE WWE CHAMPION the Shield is the ultimate winner in the end. It doesn't matter if Rollins or Ambrose were flailing like little kids outside the ring while ROMAN REIGNS dominated the competition, the Shield wins. Last night, on the shoulders of ROMAN REIGNS, the Shield emerged victorious. Not one man, but three.


Again agreed but the silence from Ambrose fans is amazing. I agree that it is the team's win. I'm just noting that if Ambrose had got the pin on Cena his fans would've made it out as some sort of sign of how Ambrose is the star the future etc......but Reigns pins Cena and Ambrose fans turn silent.


----------



## Asenath

checkcola said:


>


I keep saying it, and it keeps being true. Reigns looks impressive because he has two ring general veterans shoring up where he's green. He's great. He's got all the look and attitude and potential in the world. He's got great moves.

But if it were just him, it would be another FCW made dude floundering in the midcard because he doesn't know how to do all the things yet.


----------



## Mr. I

tbp82 said:


> Again agreed but the silence from Ambrose fans is amazing. I agree that it is the team's win. I'm just noting that if Ambrose had got the pin on Cena his fans would've made it out as some sort of sign of how Ambrose is the star the future etc......but Reigns pins Cena and Ambrose fans turn silent.


But they're not silent, Ambrose is getting a second singles match at the SD tapings today, and it IS clear he's getting the first push. Yes, all three will be pushed, but they're starting with Ambrose in singles.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Ithil said:


> In a six man tag, "Roman Reigns" doesn't win, The Shield wins. That's how tag matches work, the team wins, or the team loses, not one guy.


Yes, but this wasn't like Rollins pinning Ryback at the Chamber, ROMAN REIGNS pinned John Cena, the face of the WWE, relatively CLEAN on Raw. He pinned the champion. That's a sign of trust. The WWE clearly sees something in Roman Reigns and they gave him, between the three of them, a clean pinfall over John Cena, who hasn't eaten a clean pin for a year. That's incredible.


----------



## Asenath

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Yes, but this wasn't like Rollins pinning Ryback at the Chamber, ROMAN REIGNS pinned John Cena, the face of the WWE, relatively CLEAN on Raw. He pinned the champion. That's a sign of trust. The WWE clearly sees something in Roman Reigns and they gave him, between the three of them, a clean pinfall over John Cena, who hasn't eaten a clean pin for a year. That's incredible.


It is incredible. HHH clearly sees something worth cultivating in each of these men, and he seems to be less fickle in giving his backstage clout than the ol' man in the mountain. Er, the Titan Tower.


----------



## Mr. I

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Yes, but this wasn't like Rollins pinning Ryback at the Chamber, ROMAN REIGNS pinned John Cena, the face of the WWE, relatively CLEAN on Raw. He pinned the champion. That's a sign of trust. The WWE clearly sees something in Roman Reigns and they gave him, between the three of them, a clean pinfall over John Cena, who hasn't eaten a clean pin for a year. That's incredible.


Well, of course. This isn't Nexus, or nWo, where there's the main guy or guys, and the filler. This is like Evolution, where the whole group is either current stars, or planned future stars. In this case, all three are planned future stars, and that's refreshing.


----------



## Rickey

BKelly237 said:


> What is the point of this faction? I know they're undefeated and WWE is trying to push new blood, but I'm having trouble understanding their message. The "Hounds of Justice"? Looks to me like they're doing exactly what the Nexus did which is gang up on the top babyfaces. What does that have to do with justice? What are they a 'shield' to?


I don't think they really have a point, I like the Shield but some guys have been attacked for no reason at all. The whole thing about 'justice' is just BS, they attack who they want plain and simple.

I think the Shield speaking about 'justice' is just a MacGuffin. It's something that supposedly drives the plot but it'll never really be explained and ultimately isn't that important to the Shield. They just do what they want. However they want to convince everyone that they have a reasoning for doing what they do.


----------



## Dudechi

They are main eventers, it's that simple. Unfortunately I bet they aren't together that much longer


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> It is incredible. HHH clearly sees something worth cultivating in each of these men, and he seems to be less fickle in giving his backstage clout than the ol' man in the mountain. Er, the Titan Tower.


It was said in the last thread, but the WWE has selected three men they have long term plans for and who they believe are the future. I'm happy for all of them and I'm glad Triple H is the guiding influence for the direction this team takes. There was a lot of doubt whether Reigns would be the non-factor or the future endeavoured like so many believed as opposed to the future face who I saw and I'm kinda happy WWE is keeping Reigns toe to toe with the other two.


----------



## Asenath

Reigns has really stepped up to the plate, and it seems like being in a faction with two brilliant workers like Rollins and Ambrose has been very beneficial. I'm hesitant to push him to the moon so soon, for fear of Orton Syndrome setting in, though. And I can only imagine and dream of how good he would have been after a few years on the indies.


----------



## RDEvans

never seen this promo before this is kinda funny


----------



## Asenath

That promo gives me my life. "I WANT BATISTA."


----------



## Damien

LIKE A BOSS


----------



## Dallas

Dudechi said:


> They are main eventers, it's that simple. Unfortunately I bet they aren't together that much longer


That might not be a bad thing. I love the Shield, they're my favourite thing in the WWE at the moment, but if they have nothing to do, then surely breaking them up and giving them solo storylines is better than them sitting about beating up 3MB every week?


----------



## tbp82

Ithil said:


> But they're not silent, Ambrose is getting a second singles match at the SD tapings today, and it IS clear he's getting the first push. Yes, all three will be pushed, but they're starting with Ambrose in singles.



Their not silent? Again re-read the previous post. All the Ambrose fans went nuts when Amborse wrestled Undertaker and lost. But, Reigns gets a pin over Cena and they say nothing why? Because it wasn't thier boy. As far as it being clear that he is getting the first push? I'm not so sure yet. I think Extreme Rules will tell that story. If it is Rollins/Reigns in the ring with Hell No then Amborse is the single. If it is Rollins/Amborse then it looks Reigns will be the single if it is Ambrose/Reigns then it is Rollins who is the single. With that being sain wonder why WWE chose to put Ambrose/Rollins together during the entrance and let Reigns come out alone? 

SINCE THE SILENCE CONTINUES I'LL ASK THE QUESTION DIRECTLY

DEAM AMBROSE FANS WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS ON ROMAN REIGNS BEING CHOSEN TO PIN THE WWE CHAMION?


----------



## Damien

a fallen cena is always good


----------



## MyBloodyValentine

*The Shield serves no purpose.*

The Shield as a group are good wrestlers with high charisma. However, what's the point of them? To correct injustices? I don't see a lot of that happening. All I see them is covering up plotholes and being used as scapegoats for when WWE does not get their way.

So they've been built up as some sort of super team that is a cohesive unit that operate exceptionally well. Okay, great. Now what. They're boring at the moment. WWE creative is doing nothing with them.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*


----------



## MyBloodyValentine

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

Pretty much what I think of The Shield ^


----------



## lil_dro

Reigns has that natural look of greatness. I'm a fan of all 3 but Reigns is, in my eyes, the most intense and the most violent. You really can't go wrong with any of them, however if it were my choice, I'd take Reigns.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

Meh, who cares? They were the only reason to watch Raw last night.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

I was never the greatest fan of the group, but they are ok.
It would work so much better for them if there was a more coherent reasoning behind their attacks, attacking Ryback made no sense in the whole "injustice" department because he is newish to the roster and not been around to commit all these "injustices" they accuse the older workers of. It is basically a rehash of the Legend Killer Orton and the time Jericho went off on that tangent of attacking those same folks.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

In that case everyone on the roster serves no purpose. :bs:


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

Op, since you only watch for Punk why don't you go away?


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

They serve to entertain me. What plotholes does the wwe use them for to cover up?


----------



## SASpurs2120

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

Maybe if they defined "Justice" the dolphins of due process would actually make more sense.


----------



## Fxhd

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

And this thread serves no purpose.


----------



## MyBloodyValentine

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



Patrick Bateman said:


> Op, since you only watch for Punk why don't you go away?


I watch hoping Punk returns.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

The Shield is the most overrated wrestlers of 2013 so far. a lot of smarks are on their dicks while they're so bland, boring, pointless and always cut terrible promos. only good in the ring.


----------



## Xander Leon

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

I do have to agree to an extent. I would like to see them define, "injustice", in their stories, and then build an actual story around that. But, if they want to go around beating up Cena, cant really complain about that either. 



MyBloodyValentine said:


> I watch hoping Punk returns.


http://nodq.com/wwe/369268104.shtml

- CM Punk is currently not listed for any television, pay-per-views or house show events for the entire month of May. Punk's next schedule appearance is for a Raw TV taping on June 3rd in Hartford, Conn. 

Check back on June 3rd then.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

I don't care what purpose they serve. I still enjoy seeing them on my TV every week.




Xander Leon said:


> - CM Punk is currently not listed for any television, pay-per-views or house show events for the entire month of May. *Punk's next schedule appearance is for a Raw TV taping on June 3rd in Hartford, Conn.*
> 
> Check back on June 3rd then.


He's actually advertised for the May 27th RAW.


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

Omg, seriously? Then what the fuck serves a purpose? You wanna talk about how CM Punk serves no purpose, too? Did Stone Cold serve a purpose? How about the Rock, why did he exist, I mean, come on, to be a comedian?

Punk is my all-time favorite. Ambrose cuts better promo's.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



MyBloodyValentine said:


> Pretty much what I think of The Shield ^


And? You don't like three high quality young performers getting a big push? That's too bad.
You want to know what the point of the Shield is? The point is they are getting a push. That's the point. 
This is no more than CM Punk's promos about "respect", even though he'd been given respect in the first, babyface half of his reign. It's just a buzzword to keep them going, the real deal with the Shield, is they are three young talents that WWE sees big things for, and they are getting a strong push right out of the gate.

What's the Shield's motivation? Well, to take over WWE. Not in an nWo way, in a wrestling way. They want to be at the top of the card, and all who are in their way are treated as an injustice (to be standing in front of the future). Simple stuff. 

It's being taken slowly, beucase its their introductory gimmick, and HHH (for whom the Shield is a pet project) likes long term builds for upcoming superstars (see Evolution for that). The eventual outcome will be for Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns to split into singles careers while already being established as major players.



Monterossa said:


> The Shield is the most overrated wrestlers of 2013 so far. a lot of smarks are on their dicks while they're so bland, boring, pointless and always cut terrible promos. only good in the ring.


Do we need to do this crude, childish way of arguing every time? People enjoy the Shield? "hurr they're on their dicks", "they're jizzing over them", it sounds like a teenager attacking people because they enjoy something. 

Where are all these other phantom promos that are superior to the Shield's? You say they're "overrated" for promos, so clearly there are others doing better work that should be rated higher? Them being...?


----------



## ellthom

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

They just pinned Cena clean #(as clean as anyone can pin Cena clean) these guys have been given the biggest push I have seen since Cena, they just need some titles and they have it made.


----------



## Biast

Rehashed match number 110042235 againts Team Hell No = boring stuff. And the worst thing is that we are going to see it again at Extreme Rules. fpalm


----------



## Ashly

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

Here we go :lol


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



ellthom said:


> They just pinned Cena clean #(as clean as anyone can pin Cena clean) these guys have been given the biggest push I have seen since Cena, they just need some titles and they have it made.


I think Bobby Lashley's push was bigger. Shame he was another Lesnar (but with none of the talent) and bolted on Vince.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



Ithil said:


> I think Bobby Lashley's push was bigger. Shame he was another Lesnar (but with none of the talent) and bolted on Vince.


The guy was on ECW. If that's the case, Punk has been massively pushed since he debut in WWE.


----------



## xdryza

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



ellthom said:


> They just pinned Cena clean #(as clean as anyone can pin Cena clean) these guys *have been given the biggest push I have seen since Cena, *they just need some titles and they have it made.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

Besides Rock, Brock, they've been the best thing about Raw for a while. Although once Rock left, I could careless about watching Raw.


----------



## kendoo

DallasClark said:


> That might not be a bad thing. I love the Shield, they're my favourite thing in the WWE at the moment, but if they have nothing to do, then surely breaking them up and giving them solo storylines is better than them sitting about beating up 3MB every week?


I don't think they need to break the Shield up, they're quite capable of keeping the three of them together and giving each man their own matches/storylines as a single performer or even tag matches. I really don't think its anywhere near the time to break them up. I do agree that they have to stop all this shit with 3MB its not even helping 3MB (not that anything could). Also, too much stuff happening with Team Hell No, it's going to get boring before Extreme Rules.


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

Seriously, though, be objective. I don't like Orton or Barrett all that much, but I know they're awesome, because they're half-decent and have huge followings. You can't have that much deference to the Shield given their fan support? As someone else here said, if their promo's are overrated, where are the phantom promo's that are better? Even Roman Reigns is doing FAR BETTER than when he first showed up, and pretty damn good for a rookie already.

The Shield is original, threatening, they make an impact every week. They serve as much of a purpose as anyone: they're not waiting for their turn, and they're not good enough on their own, so they're teaming up to destroy all the stars in their way. I don't know if you noticed this, but they've made six-man tag matches EXTREMELY entertaining. I seriously cannot emphasize how incredible that is. WHEN they win the tag belts they'll make them relevant again. The way they work together as a gimmick is just awesome. Yeah, yeah, other guys have done this before, shove it, it SEEMS original, so its awesome. If Shield isn't original, then nothing is.


----------



## sillymunkee

Extreme Rules would be a great time to have one win the IC or US and the other two win the tag.


----------



## Bryan D.

Roman Reigns is such a fucking star. DAT spear on Cena was fan-fucking-tastic.

:reigns


----------



## wow2222

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

I agree with the OP they just come out a beat ppl up and have to use 3 men to do a powerbomb? I haven't seen them fix 1 injustice?? They attacked the undertaker for god sake?? Would anyone say the dead man has ever done any of us an injustice? NO!!! Stop the shield!!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

It's true, the injustice thing is probably bullshit. Heels are widely known for bullshitting. Maybe they just love to beat people down. Good enough for me. As long as they are entertaining while they do it, and so far they are in my opinion. Now if we can just Brock, HHH and Punk for a Shield beatdown I would be very happy.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*


----------



## DanM3

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

I think they should be put into more solid and coherent feuds. But the randomness of attacks is interesting i think

What was the purpose of the nwo, DX or the ministry? It's wrestling it doesn't have a point


----------



## APEX

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

We finally have a stong stable who actually beat MAIN EVENTERS including Cena, and we still find reasons to complain. nice.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

First, I'm going to say I like everything about the Shield. Their attitude, their freshness in the ring, their entrance, the entrance music, etc. It's true.

However, I got the "no purpose" vibe last night while enjoying their beating up their opponents. What exactly are they there for? This is the fault of the writers who have left them nothing to do but be "unbeatable as a tag team". They lack a long term goal and this will become more evident every week unless it changes.

The big sad problem is that they're not the only ones languishing without a purpose.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



Asenath said:


>


This gif has made me completely lose my train of thought. Quite frankly it's adorable but what the hell breed of cat is that?


----------



## kendoo

Bryan D. said:


> Roman Reigns is such a fucking star. DAT spear on Cena was fan-fucking-tastic.
> 
> :reigns


Yup, best spear since:edge


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> This gif has made me completely lose my train of thought. Quite frankly it's adorable but what the hell breed of cat is that?


same here. I want one.


----------



## Mr. I

kendoo said:


> Yup, best spear since:edge


But Edge had a terrible spear.



Biast said:


> Rehashed match number 110042235 againts Team Hell No = boring stuff. And the worst thing is that we are going to see it again at Extreme Rules. fpalm


This is the....third match featuring Hell No vs the Shield. In six months. The best wrestler in the company, vs the three fresh new talents. Oh no.

You're an example of the "let's hate everything and always complain" type. Why even watch?


----------



## Stroker Ace

Biast said:


> Rehashed match number 110042235 againts Team Hell No = boring stuff. And the worst thing is that we are going to see it again at Extreme Rules. fpalm




They've fought like twice on TV.

And they work best with those two anyway.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I would love to see the Shield go toe to toe with the Wyatt Family. Wyatt is my mark out star. When he debuts I may even have to shove Reigns aside in favour of him.


----------



## Vårmakos

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

im more interested in what wwe will do with these three after the shield. this storyline will fail like the nexus did


----------



## SubZero3:16

vampyr said:


> LIKE A BOSS


*sniff* Mama's so proud. :bateman

Honestly, Reigns is my fav *cough*avatar*cough* but I don't care who pinned Cena. The point is the mutherfucker got pinned and it was his own damn fault for being Super Cena. It wasn't Ryback's doing, it wasn't because of Brickie who tried to stop him. It was because he had to overcome the odds that he went out there on an injured, sorry 'hurt' ankle and lost.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

I hate their beat down segments.

we all know it, WWE nowadays barely give us any good wrestling matches. when we having some potentially good matches, the Shield shows up and ruin everything.

WWE ruined their own products just because they want to push these guys to the moon, it's retarded.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



Monterossa said:


> I hate their beat down segments.
> 
> we all know it, WWE nowadays barely give us any good wrestling matches. *when we having some potentially good matches, the Shield shows up and ruin everything.*
> 
> WWE ruined their own products just because they want to push these guys to the moon, it's retarded.


:hbk2


----------



## trevs909

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

lol op. Since punk is not there, the Shield is the best thing going on, well unless you enjoy Khali dancing, Cena's love for kids and all the other fuckery..wrestling is subjective, and you are free to like what you want, but wth man? Although I did enjoy Cody/Orton.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

Boy this oughta be good.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

That is really their major problem right now. The writing is so off that I don't know what the heck The Shield is doing there. OK, they are building up strong heels that are cool, unique, and genuinely engaging. Thumbs up! That's awesome, but what is the end game with them? I mean, who is eventually going to beat them? And other than that, what are The Shield's motivations to begin with? "To right injustice"? What does that even mean? I thought they were paid mercenaries on Paul Heyman's payroll. Has that been dropped? On the "injustices" they are righting, in one promo they seemed to imply that they were fighting against the WWE's corporate favorites like Cena, Sheamus, & Ryback while ensuring that indy workhouses like themselves & CM Punk succeed. That'd be really interesting if that is why they do what they do, but it was never expanded upon outside of that promo and everything about them just boils down to "Hounds of Justice" and "Numbers Game". 

I still love the Shield. I love the talents. I love the presentation. I love that they've actually been booked like strong heels, which is a rarity in this day and age. All of that stuff is fantastic. I just wish they were supported by better writing and giving the characters a clear cut motivation because right now, I have no idea why they do what they do or what they are seeking to achieve.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

The Shield are 3 of the most overrated wrestlers I've ever seen. None of them will make it anywhere once they break up. Back to the indies for them.


----------



## Soulrollins

I don't like roman, but seriously he has the appearance that vinces like.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

They need to take the wwe championship and then the World Heavyweight championship and then unifying among them.

Ok, maybe not so much, but they need win titles.


----------



## Dartz

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

Agree with the OP. You're an idiot if you don't think that creative are just sending the shield out to attack random people because they do not have a clue what to do with them. There has been absolutely no consistency in this storyline.


----------



## jamal.

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The Shield are 3 of the most overrated wrestlers I've ever seen. None of them will make it anywhere once they break up. Back to the indies for them.


lol Roman Reigns is not even an indy guy.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The Shield are 3 of the most overrated wrestlers I've ever seen. None of them will make it anywhere once they break up. Back to the indies for them.


Indies are better than wwe.


----------



## Telos

I hope somebody makes these GIFS of Ambrose:

using this video for reference

- him dancing on the apron (09:11)
- him doing "you can't see me" to Cena (12:04)
- him celebrating like crazy (13:41)


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



Soulrollins said:


> Indies are better than wwe.


No, they're not. ROH has 2 good matches a card, almost every WWE match is better than almost every ROH match. ROH prides itself on pure wrestling not because its wrestling is better than WWE's, but because its storylines are absolute shit compared to WWE's. Look at ROH today, they get a TV deal and they give us their nWo/DX/Shield/Aces&Eights invasion story. And if you're not talking about ROH, then no indy promotion can possibly have better wrestling. You prefer indies because you go in with lower standards, and are shocked by fast-paced spotfests where 200-lbers perform chokeslams and powerbombs and get up immediately after. Not knocking the high-quality wrestling going on in the indies, but Kofi/Dolph/Cesaro/Bryan/Jericho/Orton/Punk outperform them all the time, not to mention some talented big guys too.

As for the Shield, I'm still wondering who has a purpose by the OP's standards? There are people here who just try to knock w/e's popular, poke holes in every wrestler, rather than just enjoy the show. Its people like this that say Dean Ambrose is stale and emotionless on the microphone. I'm no Orton or Barrett fan, cuz I think their *storylines* are stale, but I'm not retarded, I know they're great on the microphone and might be huge one day (if Orton isn't already). Ambrose is great on the microphone, even if you don't think he's the best shit ever. Hold the Shield to the same standards you do everyone else. If they entertain and they put on good matches with good promo's, then congrats, they're as good as anyone else on the roster.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The Shield are 3 of the most overrated wrestlers I've ever seen. None of them will make it anywhere once they break up. Back to the indies for them.


13'er, let's mark this post, wait until they are done with the shield and move on. And if you are wrong you leave this forum forever.


----------



## joshL

I want to see The Shield face off with Brock Lesnar. Talk about orgasm city!!!


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



KeepinItReal said:


> No, they're not. ROH has 2 good matches a card, almost every WWE match is better than almost every ROH match. ROH prides itself on pure wrestling not because its wrestling is better than WWE's, but because its storylines are absolute shit compared to WWE's. Look at ROH today, they get a TV deal and they give us their nWo/DX/Shield/Aces&Eights invasion story. And if you're not talking about ROH, then no indy promotion can possibly have better wrestling. You prefer indies because you go in with lower standards, and are shocked by fast-paced spotfests where 200-lbers perform chokeslams and powerbombs and get up immediately after. Not knocking the high-quality wrestling going on in the indies, but Kofi/Dolph/Cesaro/Bryan/Jericho/Orton/Punk outperform them all the time, not to mention some talented big guys too.



ROH isn´t the only existent independent company.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

Even as a fan of theirs I can say that right now, storyline wise, they serve no purpose.
What is the injustice? Cena, Ryback, Orton, Sheamus, etc were all their targets and they applied the term "injustice" to them...yet they're still standing and getting title shots. The initial "injustice" of fucking with Ryback because of Punk's year long title reign made some sort of sense but why are they in riot/swat team gear? Why does the injustice end once they beat whoever it is that they're facing? Removing injustice should mean eradicating them from the company, not pinning them for 3 seconds. 

Now, if this turns into them using "injustice" for rash reasons, their own amusement and personal gain, then I'm cool with it.


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



KeepinItReal said:


> No, they're not. ROH has 2 good matches a card, almost every WWE match is better than almost every ROH match. ROH prides itself on pure wrestling not because its wrestling is better than WWE's, but because its storylines are absolute shit compared to WWE's. Look at ROH today, they get a TV deal and they give us their nWo/DX/Shield/Aces&Eights invasion story. And if you're not talking about ROH, then no indy promotion can possibly have better wrestling. You prefer indies because you go in with lower standards, and are shocked by fast-paced spotfests where 200-lbers perform chokeslams and powerbombs and get up immediately after. Not knocking the high-quality wrestling going on in the indies, but Kofi/Dolph/Cesaro/Bryan/Jericho/Orton/Punk outperform them all the time, not to mention some talented big guys too.
> 
> As for the Shield, I'm still wondering who has a purpose by the OP's standards? There are people here who just try to knock w/e's popular, poke holes in every wrestler, rather than just enjoy the show. Its people like this that say Dean Ambrose is stale and emotionless on the microphone. I'm no Orton or Barrett fan, cuz I think their *storylines* are stale, but I'm not retarded, I know they're great on the microphone and might be huge one day (if Orton isn't already). Ambrose is great on the microphone, even if you don't think he's the best shit ever. Hold the Shield to the same standards you do everyone else. If they entertain and they put on good matches with good promo's, then congrats, they're as good as anyone else on the roster.


1st : You are judging something you clearly know nothing about. You do know that guys like Dean Ambrose were never in Roh and build themselves in the indies right ? You don't like the indies ? Good but don't insult them by saying they all suck. There is many talented people and you are probably going to be a fan of them when you will see them in the WWE. 

for The Shield, saying " we did this for Justice " isn't enough. You need a impact. Like they destroyed Ryback and ? Nothing else happened. The purpose isn't just " we destroyed Randy Orton because we wanted to ". You need something else, that's how you build classic rivalry. Do you think Triple H destroyed The Rock and then just said " Oh, I just wanted to do it because I don't like you ". No, there is something behind this, they build a story during all the year and then you have the Iron Man Match and you NEED to see the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

Yeah, I love the Shield, the 3 guys in it anyway. But I have no idea if WWE has any idea what the longterm goal is with the Shield. Do they have a detailed plan as to where they want them to go in the future? Given WWE's recent history, I think that is a very fair question.


----------



## MoveMent

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



Amber B said:


> Even as a fan of theirs I can say that right now, storyline wise, they serve no purpose.
> What is the injustice? Cena, Ryback, Orton, Sheamus, etc were all their targets and they applied the term "injustice" to them...yet they're still standing and getting title shots. The initial "injustice" of fucking with Ryback because of Punk's year long title reign made some sort of sense but why are they in riot/swat team gear? Why does the injustice end once they beat whoever it is that they're facing? Removing injustice should mean eradicating them from the company, not pinning them for 3 seconds.
> 
> Now, if this turns into them using "injustice" for rash reasons, their own amusement and personal gain, then I'm cool with it.



This.

Would like to see there mission become gaining titles soon though.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Ambrose is my favorite, Rollins a close second but Reigns' spear is marvelous. 
He looks like a beast.

I just hope people realize he looks like a beast because Ambrose and Rollins is helping him.


----------



## DownzieBoi

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

I don't think that WWE expected them to be as big and good as they are, so they just stuck a little story on them without thinking that they might get somewhere and people will want more.


----------



## RDEvans

I have to admit at first I did not like Roman Reigns, but ever since TLC I've been a big Roman Reigns fan ( and of course I'm a huge Ambrose and Rollins fan too)


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

I think the Shield angle is great, but they should've been beaten, in particular by Ryback, having all that build up and then nothing happens? That being said, the guys are very talented, Dean Ambrose is the best guy the WWE has on the mic.


----------



## Lord Stark

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

I really dug them for the first 3 months, but ever since EC, they have just been floating around doing the same thing over and over, and now I'm bored of the stable and far more interested in seeing how each guy will fare solo.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

The Shield are pretty much the only thing good going on right now. Everything else just blows. That's all.


----------



## Shadowcran

The Shield has no purpose yet....creative doesn't seem to be very,,uh...creative with giving them that purpose. 

What gets me in most posts I've seen is Rollins is often ignored for what he brings to the table. The guy has the holds, read up on him. The Flying Knee strike is only the tip of the iceberg. Given time, he could also be a man to see in the future and after Shield is broken up. Yes, i will agree that Ambrose is a better fit for a future superstar, but Rollins could be up there with him.


----------



## leobeast

_When word spread that Roman Reigns had caught the attention of Triple H, the belief was that he was going to be built up as a future main event performer. WWE has definitely taken that approach. They've protected him on the microphone by limiting the amount of things that he has to say. They're also building him up as a formidable opponent, as evident by the fact that he was given a pinfall victory over John Cena at Monday Night RAW this week.

In correlation, while WWE is also high on Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose is rapidly standing out from his teammates. While Seth Rollins is allowed some lines, Ambrose is given the most important points of the promo. As noted, Roman Reigns is relegated to quick lines. WWE also trusts Ambrose more in the ring. They used him last week against the Undertaker, and they're having him face Kane at the next Smackdown._


Source: The Wrestling Observer


----------



## checkcola

Yep, poor Seth. He's just there to bump.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

They serve a purpose.

Keeping the main-eventers/upper mid-carders busy and somewhat away from the title scene (at least in the cases of Hell No, Orton, Sheamus, and Big Show).

They also put up good to great matches, and are a clear sign that the new generation is coming/here.

The storyline stuff means very little to me. They are a great team, and soon, they will start going for the titles. And if they continue their consistency in the ring, I won't mind that at all.


----------



## Bryan D.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=13P1JHfMdX4&pxtry=2

Can someone tell me what's the name of the song at 2:45? Thanks.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

RDEvans said:


> never seen this promo before this is kinda funny


I want batista that son of a bitch! Haha LOL! 

I just watched one where someone was choking him on a door and he was making choking noises and making funny choking faces hanging his tounge out and etc, it was hilarious!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SB-Punk

leobeast said:


> _When word spread that Roman Reigns had caught the attention of Triple H, the belief was that he was going to be built up as a future main event performer. WWE has definitely taken that approach. They've protected him on the microphone by limiting the amount of things that he has to say. They're also building him up as a formidable opponent, as evident by the fact that he was given a pinfall victory over John Cena at Monday Night RAW this week.
> 
> In correlation, while WWE is also high on Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose is rapidly standing out from his teammates. While Seth Rollins is allowed some lines, Ambrose is given the most important points of the promo. As noted, Roman Reigns is relegated to quick lines. WWE also trusts Ambrose more in the ring. They used him last week against the Undertaker, and they're having him face Kane at the next Smackdown._
> 
> 
> Source: The Wrestling Observer


Ambrose is standing out because he's the best all-round talent the WWE has had in years. Could be one of the best of ALL time if done right. He has all the raw tools to go all the way to the #1 guy.


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

Yeah, I wish they also had a more coherent story.

They're supposed to be correcting "injustices" but they seemingly just go around beating people up without much of a reason.

When they first debuted, I thought they were going to be an enforcer squad that beat down people who tried to cheat in matches or saved people who were being attacked backstage... maybe even leaving people to get beaten if they felt the victim actually deserved it.

That would've been pretty badass but instead they've just devolved into a squad that just seems to randomly target whoever they want. That's fine... but it's not exactly unique or interesting. In fact, it's just what everyone else on the roster does...


----------



## Weltschmertz

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

The Shield make their own purpose. Simple as.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

This is the way I look at The Shield: 

Their dominance/booking will have an impact with casuals/smarks, which will help them as they will look strong while each individual works on their flaws over time. It's been said many times that in the WWE they like to give guys the ball and let them run with it. The Shield are holding their own quite will so far. 


Rollins was criticized for his mic work and he's getting more with the Shield this will help him gain confidence and experience. He is extremely athletic and the crowd loved him as a face in NXT. He won't be the next Jeff Hardy, he'll be better.
Reigns was criticized for being green in the ring, he's getting the opportunity to work on that while still looking dominant. His spear is a thing of beauty.
Ambrose is the most complete out of all three and it is most likely the reason he's getting the singles matches right now. The guy was made for wrestling and it shows. 

The casuals tend to have a short memory/attention span, so when the Shield disband they have to keep the momentum going with these guys and by that I mean the booking needs to stay consistent. For now, they need to be given a bit more direction in terms of purpose, their dominance is great but it feels a bit hollow. Only Ambrose alone could get away with directionless chaos, that's more his thing.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

I have to agree. 

The Shield really doesn't serve a purpose. They're just a plot device to keep the top guys relevant. The World Title scene is crowded? Cena is already feuding with someone. Let's have them feud with the Shield for a little bit. That'll keep em busy.


----------



## SubZero3:16

leobeast said:


> _When word spread that Roman Reigns had caught the attention of Triple H, the belief was that he was going to be built up as a future main event performer. WWE has definitely taken that approach. They've protected him on the microphone by limiting the amount of things that he has to say. They're also building him up as a formidable opponent, as evident by the fact that he was given a pinfall victory over John Cena at Monday Night RAW this week.
> 
> In correlation, while WWE is also high on Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose is rapidly standing out from his teammates. While Seth Rollins is allowed some lines, Ambrose is given the most important points of the promo. As noted, Roman Reigns is relegated to quick lines. WWE also trusts Ambrose more in the ring. They used him last week against the Undertaker, and they're having him face Kane at the next Smackdown._
> 
> 
> Source: The Wrestling Observer


Well shucky ducky, quack quack. I could've written the same thing after watching last night's raw. They've just taken everything that we already know and regurgitate it in a couple of paragraphs. I don't know why people put any stock in these things.


----------



## Mr. I

Ambrose was born to do great things in wrestling. He's just a natural in and out of the ring, there's no telling how far he can run if he is given the ball. Rollins will be like Jeff Hardy, but better, because he's a far superior wrestler, and with none of the drug problems. Reigns, in his current state, will be like Batista, but a much better wrestler, but if Reigns has some hidden kind of charisma, he may be even bigger. 

Three future main event guys making up a stable is pretty damn cool. The closest thing to compare it to is Evolution, which had a main event guy with two future main eventers learning the ropes and a past main eventer given relevancy, but even then, these three guys are being thrown out there on their own, and actually being allowed to swim (instead of attaching pointless weights to them). It's novel and refreshing in modern WWE where there's normally a WCW circa 1996 level glass ceiling.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



TempestH said:


> I have to agree.
> 
> The Shield really doesn't serve a purpose. They're just a plot device to keep the top guys relevant. The World Title scene is crowded? Cena is already feuding with someone. Let's have them feud with the Shield for a little bit. That'll keep em busy.


I don't know how you haven't realised by now, but it's the other way around. The Shield aren't being used to make main eventers relevant, the main eventers are being used to put over The Shield. You should realise this from them winning against even Cena or Undertaker. The Shield becoming three major stars is the ultimate goal here.


----------



## Mr Talley

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

I think they could do a little bit more with The Shield. I think they should have a reason behind their attacks. Not just "injustice." What injustice did you rebel against?


----------



## Mr Talley

Ambrose is excellent on the mic and sells like HBK. Please push him to the moon WWE.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

The victory on Raw this week was a big one for the Shield, especially Reigns pinning Cena.


----------



## Pauly3

Pauly3 said:


> Can someone tell me what are their real heights?
> 
> 
> They are listed as
> 
> Reigns 6'3
> Ambrose 6'4
> Rollins 6'1... well now he's listed at 6'2.
> 
> 
> Reigns does look like a tall guy. I would say he's most likely between 6'2 and 6'3.
> 
> Ambrose on the other hand... he looks tall but how can he be 6'4 when he looks just a bit taller than Rollins and shorter than Reigns?
> 
> Rollins to me looks between 5'11.5 and 6 feet. He doesn't even look tall.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know their heights? The thing is when you look at them all together, no one really looks much taller than the other by more than say 2 inches max don't you agree?




Can someone answer this?


----------



## Mr. I

Pauly3 said:


> Can someone answer this?


Ambrose is most definitely 6'4, he's not shorter than Reigns. Check TLC 2012, near the start of the match, Ambrose and Ryback (who is 6'3) stand face to face, and Ambrose is noticeably taller, he also isn't completely dwarfed by Undertaker and Kane, like say Bryan or Rollins are. Those heights of 6'1 for Rollins, 6'4 for Ambrose, and 6'3 for Reigns seem accurate. Rollins is a match for Punk in height, they've stood face to face, and Punk is 6'0, Rollins was very slightly taller than Punk. 










While Sami Callihan is only 5'10, you can see Ambrose towers over him even standing a bit back. He's deceptively tall, since he isn't bulky, muscle wise.

They are all within 3-4 inches of each other, though, so differences aren't very noticeable.


----------



## Itami

Ambrose is legit 6'3 I believe. The others are 6'2. It's pretty close either way. Don't get why it matters that much.



Telos said:


> I hope somebody makes these GIFS of Ambrose:
> 
> using this video for reference
> 
> - him dancing on the apron (09:11)
> - him doing "you can't see me" to Cena (12:04)
> - him celebrating like crazy (13:41)


How did I miss the 'you can't see me' bit... (And naturally Cena no sells it ugh)


----------



## MJD32

LOL That last gif. Great stuff.


----------



## Pauly3

How is Rollins 6'2? He looks barely taller than CM Punk who is 5'11.5. Wouldn't Rollins be 6'0 flat? Also... Ryback is 6'1 and NOT 6'3. So does anyone here think Ambrose is more like 6'1.5 or so? He looks shorter than Reigns or am i wrong here?


----------



## Telos

Itami said:


> Ambrose is legit 6'3 I believe. The others are 6'2. It's pretty close either way. Don't get why it matters that much.
> 
> 
> 
> How did I miss the 'you can't see me' bit... (And naturally Cena no sells it ugh)


Excellent :ambrose

Thank you!


----------



## Asenath

Pauly3 said:


> How is Rollins 6'2? He looks barely taller than CM Punk who is 5'11.5. Wouldn't Rollins be 6'0 flat? Also... Ryback is 6'1 and NOT 6'3. So does anyone here think Ambrose is more like 6'1.5 or so? He looks shorter than Reigns or am i wrong here?


Ambrose and Reigns are close to the same height. Dean slouches and Roman has excellent posture. Using Punk as a measure for Rollins, Punk is clearly around 6 feet and Seth is taller by a bit.

They're all taller than Hornswoggle and shorter than Khali. Everything else is splitting hairs.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I am 5'7 and ambrose towered over me when i met him so yeah that height is def correct.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Ambrose and Reigns are close to the same height. Dean slouches and Roman has excellent posture. Using Punk as a measure for Rollins, Punk is clearly around 6 feet and Seth is taller by a bit.
> 
> *They're all taller than Hornswoggle and shorter than Khali. Everything else is splitting hairs.*



Exactly.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I usually like to write something with a bit of depth
but I just wanna say that Ambrose is GOAT.


----------



## NatalieSingh

Yes of course


----------



## SubZero3:16

This is from a house show in Italy. I'm trying to figure out what kind of move was Orton about to execute in this position? Any ideas?


----------



## Asenath

SPOILER TAG THAT SHIT. OMG.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> SPOILER TAG THAT SHIT. OMG.


+ 1 

This is a no spoiler thread


----------



## Asenath

I believe that move is called fanservice, Sub-Zero. Hehe.


----------



## Aynjehl

Asenath said:


> I believe that move is called fanservice, Sub-Zero. Hehe.


Touche'. :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> I believe that move is called fanservice, Sub-Zero. Hehe.


:lol Need to perform it more on the main show


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Im sorry but when I see that pic, my mind goes straight to the gutter lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> Im sorry but when I see that pic, my mind goes straight to the gutter lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Good. My job here is done. :cool2


----------



## Duke6881

Itami said:


> Ambrose is legit 6'3 I believe. The others are 6'2. It's pretty close either way. Don't get why it matters that much.
> 
> 
> 
> How did I miss the 'you can't see me' bit... (And naturally Cena no sells it ugh)




HAHA why must Ambrose do everything so perfect..


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Good. My job here is done. :cool2


LOL! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

leobeast said:


> _When word spread that Roman Reigns had caught the attention of Triple H, the belief was that he was going to be built up as a future main event performer. WWE has definitely taken that approach. They've protected him on the microphone by limiting the amount of things that he has to say. They're also building him up as a formidable opponent, as evident by the fact that he was given a pinfall victory over John Cena at Monday Night RAW this week.
> 
> In correlation, while WWE is also high on Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose is rapidly standing out from his teammates. While Seth Rollins is allowed some lines, Ambrose is given the most important points of the promo. As noted, Roman Reigns is relegated to quick lines. WWE also trusts Ambrose more in the ring. They used him last week against the Undertaker, and they're having him face Kane at the next Smackdown._
> 
> 
> Source: The Wrestling Observer


Praise the lord and pass the taxes!

I don't wanna say I told you so, I don't wanna toot my own horn, but toot toot! 

I knew Reigns was the guy to pick. When I looked at the NXT roster page after it's revamp and saw the change from Leakee to Roman Reigns I knew there was a World champion in the making. 

Good to know this team has a well constructed, maintained dynamic with the aim of pushing all three.


----------



## Asenath

Duke6881 said:


> HAHA why most Ambrose do everything so perfect..


Seth and Roman feed in to his cray-cray. As much as they need him, he needs them to be a distinct character from Moxley.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

This is the most well constructed team since Evolution. I cannot wait to look back in say 5 years on the career of all three of these guys. I imagine Ambrose as the biggest heel in the company,Roman Reigns as the bad ass face that never backs down from a challenge,and Rollins sadly the lesser equal of the three. He will probably have a good role as an upper mid carder face. The way I would have the group break up is by having them cruise through all the competition on the roster and eventually have Rollins/Reigns become weary of Dean's ways, thinking that his psycho intentions are too much for the group to handle and they eventually become their own face tag team and keep the "Fix of injustice" stick and let them be the ones that fight off all the unreasonable opponents of the WWE. Give them a slow build, Ambrose is ready for being molded at the top of the ladder that is WWE.


----------



## Asenath

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I don't wanna say I told you so, I don't wanna toot my own horn, but toot toot! .


"He who tooteth not his own horn, his horn.goeth untooted."


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lol asenath!

Maybe I missed it but was there a gif of when dean was smiling/laughing and roman had his arm wrapped around dean patting deans head? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stroker Ace

leobeast said:


> _When word spread that Roman Reigns had caught the attention of Triple H, the belief was that he was going to be built up as a future main event performer. WWE has definitely taken that approach. They've protected him on the microphone by limiting the amount of things that he has to say. They're also building him up as a formidable opponent, as evident by the fact that he was given a pinfall victory over John Cena at Monday Night RAW this week.
> 
> In correlation, while WWE is also high on Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose is rapidly standing out from his teammates. While Seth Rollins is allowed some lines, Ambrose is given the most important points of the promo. As noted, Roman Reigns is relegated to quick lines. WWE also trusts Ambrose more in the ring. They used him last week against the Undertaker, and they're having him face Kane at the next Smackdown._
> 
> 
> Source: The Wrestling Observer


Dat Wrestling Obvious



SubZero3:16 said:


> This is from a house show in Italy. I'm trying to figure out what kind of move was Orton about to execute in this position? Any ideas?


Weird, I imagined doing something to Dean that was very similar to this.

Perviness aside I read the info on SD for this week and alls I gotta say is....


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I just came across this photo lol...i havent seen it in here so sorry if reposted.


----------



## Saint Dick

Sierra. Hotel. India. Echo. Lima. Delta. SHIELD.


----------



## Beatles123

SO EXCITED FOR SMACKDOWN!


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> I just came across this photo lol...i havent seen it in here so sorry if reposted.


LOL!! Love the fan who made that. I would've felt like the bees knees when Ambrose saw it.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


>


Oh god... you are the fucking best Itami. :bateman
I know I told you many times before, but I don't care. :clap:clap:clap
Applause, Châpeau, Cheers.
(I'll just say "_ACC_" in the future.)

Third one is fucking epic.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

What I've found fascinating about Jon is that he hasn't lost his sense of fun. If anything, he seems to be soaking it in and enjoying it even more as the spotlight grows larger on him, as much as he did when he first caught the attention of "THE UNIVERSE" with the CM Punk clash at FCW and as much as he seemed to when he was still in CZW.

I always keep this video in mind to remind myself why this guy will go far, because he stays grounded (unlike so many fans and even wrestlers, apparently):


----------



## Asenath

BaBy FireFly said:


> I just came across this photo lol...i havent seen it in here so sorry if reposted.


SETH'S FACE. HIS FACE. LOOK AT IT. 



NeyNey said:


> Third one is fucking epic.


Ain't no party like an Ambrolleigns party -- because someone's going through the Spanish announce desk before it stops.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I like Ambrose's hair as is. He cuts it even further and he'll start to look like Jack Bauer. Something tells me Ambrose won't age so well.


----------



## tbp82

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Praise the lord and pass the taxes!
> 
> I don't wanna say I told you so, I don't wanna toot my own horn, but toot toot!
> 
> I knew Reigns was the guy to pick. When I looked at the NXT roster page after it's revamp and saw the change from Leakee to Roman Reigns I knew there was a World champion in the making.
> 
> Good to know this team has a well constructed, maintained dynamic with the aim of pushing all three.



Its ok to toot your own horn but, you are tooting your own horn about something that is obvious as far as their looks and how WWE would percieve them. When The Shield first showed up it seemed they were there to be Punk's henchman but as the storyline continues (and this has been brought up by some Shield critics on this forum) it stars to appear that they have no purpose. Well, maybe thier is a purpose with The Shield and that purpose is to protect Roman Reigns until he is ready to take the mantle as main eventer. Once this happens Rollins can go on to be a mid-card to upper mid-card babyface (think Jeff Hardy) and Ambrose on to being a solid realiable semi-psychotic heel (think Rowdy Roddy Piper).


----------



## Bryan D.

TTHAT'S MA BOY.
:brock


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

I still don't understand this notion that they serve no purpose. You could apply that logic to every single superstar on the roster bar John Cena and maybe a few title holders. Therefore it isn't a hugely viable argument since it applies to many others.

Their purpose is to feud with the upper mid cards/main event faces who aren't challenging for the title. They put on good matches, can be an alternative outcome in a segment or match when Creative can't be bothered, decent video promos and they have the right to attack who they want because they back it up.

I think their direction is towards the tag titles. They even stated something along those lines.


----------



## ChickMagnet12

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*

If the WWE ever need a fuck job finish I suppose.


----------



## Klee

*Re: The Shield serves no purpose.*



MyBloodyValentine said:


> The Shield as a group are good wrestlers with high charisma. However, what's the point of them? To correct injustices? I don't see a lot of that happening. All I see them is covering up plotholes and being used as scapegoats for when WWE does not get their way.
> 
> So they've been built up as some sort of super team that is a cohesive unit that operate exceptionally well. Okay, great. Now what. They're boring at the moment. WWE creative is doing nothing with them.


THE BIGGER PICTURE. 

Some people have lost the ability to look past next week and are so impatient when it comes to story arcs and plot. I know it's WWE after all, but fucking come on.

The are the best thing since Punks promo in 2011.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

tbp82 said:


> Its ok to toot your own horn but, you are tooting your own horn about something that is obvious as far as their looks and how WWE would percieve them. When The Shield first showed up it seemed they were there to be Punk's henchman but as the storyline continues (and this has been brought up by some Shield critics on this forum) it stars to appear that they have no purpose. Well, maybe thier is a purpose with The Shield and that purpose is to protect Roman Reigns until he is ready to take the mantle as main eventer. Once this happens Rollins can go on to be a mid-card to upper mid-card babyface (think Jeff Hardy) and Ambrose on to being a solid realiable semi-psychotic heel (think Rowdy Roddy Piper).


People doubted me and they doubted Reigns. It wasn't obvious to anyone really.

Reigns = Orndorff - The muscle
Ambrose = Piper - The talker
Rollins = Bob Orton - The wrestler


----------



## Amber B

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> What I've found fascinating about Jon is that he hasn't lost his sense of fun. If anything, he seems to be soaking it in and enjoying it even more as the spotlight grows larger on him, as much as he did when he first caught the attention of "THE UNIVERSE" with the CM Punk clash at FCW and as much as he seemed to when he was still in CZW.
> 
> I always keep this video in mind to remind myself why this guy will go far, because he stays grounded (unlike so many fans and even wrestlers, apparently):


I think he likes the word "like" a lot. Like, a lot.



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I like Ambrose's hair as is. He cuts it even further and he'll start to look like Jack Bauer. Something tells me Ambrose won't age so well.


He needs to grow out his hair more so he'll somehow look his age. 









We're the same age and at times, he looks to be in his 30s but you can attribute that to him having a real hard life growing up. Punk suffers from the same problem. 



Pauly3 said:


> How is Rollins 6'2? He looks barely taller than CM Punk who is 5'11.5. Wouldn't Rollins be 6'0 flat? Also... Ryback is 6'1 and NOT 6'3. So does anyone here think Ambrose is more like 6'1.5 or so? He looks shorter than Reigns or am i wrong here?


You know you're splitting hairs when it's only a 1 inch different between the three.

I could've totally said something inappropriate right there...



Ithil said:


> While Sami Callihan is only 5'10, you can see Ambrose towers over him even standing a bit back. He's deceptively tall, since he isn't bulky, muscle wise.


I still have a hard time believing that Callihan is 5'10 but he is one stocky motherfucker.


----------



## THANOS

Amber B said:


> I still have a hard time believing that Callihan is 5'10 but he is one stocky motherfucker.


I think Callihan should really hit the weights abit while he's down in NXT and come in with a Taz wrestling machine gimmick. I think it would suit him perfectly and if that new name wwe trademarked (Crush Couture) is for him then it will only add to him.


----------



## Asenath

THANOS said:


> I think Callihan should really hit the weights abit while he's down in NXT and come in with a Taz wrestling machine gimmick. I think it would suit him perfectly and *if that new name wwe trademarked (Crush Couture)* is for him then it will only add to him.


Dear Peter, Paul, and Carine Roitfeld -- I am praying that the WWE is not going into the business of tacky Tapout/Affliction esque t-shirts. Especially with their basic bitch graphic design team.

Do not want.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Dear Peter, Paul, and Carine Roitfeld -- I am praying that the WWE is not going into the business of tacky Tapout/Affliction esque t-shirts. Especially with their basic bitch graphic design team.
> 
> Do not want.


"Basic bitch" :lmao, I think you might want to take out Carine, didn't she not step down from Italian Vogue? Can you imagine Anna Wintour reviewing WWE t-shirts? :lol


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> "Basic bitch" :lmao, I think you might want to take out Carine, didn't she not step down from Italian Vogue?


She's not doing Paris Vogue anymore, but she's doing her own magazine. The last issue had Bruce Weber shooting a swimsuit editorial with some lovely young people and Big Ang from Mob Wives. I got my life.



> Can you imagine Anna Wintour reviewing WWE t-shirts? :lol


Psssht. She'd delegate that downstream to Andre Leon Talley.


Am I wrong for wanting a fashion editorial full of dirty former indie guys in haute couture now?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> She's not doing Paris Vogue anymore, but she's doing her own magazine. The last issue had Bruce Weber shooting a swimsuit editorial with some lovely young people and Big Ang from Mob Wives. I got my life.
> 
> 
> 
> Psssht. She'd delegate that downstream to Andre Leon Talley.
> 
> 
> Am I wrong for wanting a fashion editorial full of dirty former indie guys in haute couture now?



No, actually I think you maybe on to something here. To make it on topic, can you picture The Shield guys in a fashion editorial? :agree: Besides most wrestlers look like bigger versions of Calvin Klien underwear models anyway.


----------



## Amber B

THANOS said:


> I think Callihan should really hit the weights abit while he's down in NXT and come in with a Taz wrestling machine gimmick. I think it would suit him perfectly and if that new name wwe trademarked (*Crush Couture*) is for him then it will only add to him.


Do not want.
I don't want to turn this into a Callihan discussion but fuckin' A, what the hell are they doing to do with him? If you thought I was nervous for Ambrose in WWE and what they'll do to him, I'm straight up terrified for this dude. You can't say "fuck your head" during a match and punch the shit out of an opponent in WWE. The good thing about him is that he's super friendly and knows how to naturally connect with the right people backstage. 
I want him to stay in NXT for as long as possible just because I know he'll be safe there.


----------



## Asenath

So, it's a done deal that Callihan got signed?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Just saw Dean's finisher. You know, I've seen another version of that move that looks so much better.

Here it is. Not Dean's move, but the variant.


----------



## Asenath

That better not be a spoiler. I swear by my pretty floral bonnet, I will end you.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Asenath said:


> That better not be a spoiler. I swear by my pretty floral bonnet, I will end you.


Nah, just saw house show footage.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Just saw Dean's finisher. You know, I've seen another version of that move that looks so much better.
> 
> Here it is. Not Dean's move, but the variant.


Derrick Bateman uses that move.

It's not a bad finisher, believable and simple, but I was holding out for the Crossface Chickenwing!


----------



## Aynjehl

I know this has been mentioned before, but the more I think about it the more I like the idea of the Shield never actually ending. I think it would be cool if they accomplished whatever end goal they have as a group, and then split to go their separate ways. Rollins and Reigns could both go face while Ambrose stays crazy, and they could all have their own feuds and what not, but at the end of the day, if they need each other, they've got each other's backs. I like that.


----------



## Beatles123

Impressive. He can do it to big guys too!


----------



## Saint Dick

I'm fine with that finisher once they protect it and make it deadly.


----------



## NO!

Ambrose is gradually becoming the most intriguing guy on the roster to me. He's a really unique performer and has something in him that I just don't see in anyone else. I can't quite put my finger on it, but at a time where I refuse to watch the weekly shows live, I pretty much check out everything he's involved in afterwards.


----------



## NeyNey

Wow DannyMack, you fucking suck.


----------



## Clique

*Peoples remember NO SPOILERS outside of the threads created for them unless you use spoiler tags in your posts!*


----------



## Dallas

DannyMack said:


> *SPOILER WARNING!!! THIS VIDEO SHOWS THE FINISH TO THE AMBROSE VS KANE MATCH FROM THIS WEEK'S SMACKDOWN*


And the rest of your post doesn't?! :mancini2


----------



## NeyNey

Clique said:


> *Peoples remember NO SPOILERS outside of the threads created for spoilers unless you use spoiler tags in your posts!*


Thanks! :bateman


----------



## Clique

JUSTICE will be delivered to people who post spoilers in this thread.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NO! said:


> Ambrose is gradually becoming the most intriguing guy on the roster to me. He's a really unique performer and has something in him that I just don't see in anyone else. I can't quite put my finger on it, but at a time where I refuse to watch the weekly shows live, I pretty much check out everything he's involved in afterwards.


I totally agree. He makes weird faces sometimes, but other than that he is highly charismatic and he sells very well which is great mixed in with in-ring psychology. I have just loved Ambrose's bouts with Taker. Ambrose reacts to Taker's punches like they're really something inhuman. 

I like Rollins and Reigns, but that's kinda all there is for me right now.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I got spoiled on Kane-Ambrose by accident. :batista3 Why did I have to read the spoilers... WHYYY!!? :batista3

oh and I friggin' love you gurlz/guyz. <3


----------



## Telos

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I got spoiled on Kane-Ambrose by accident. :batista3 Why did I have to read the spoilers... WHYYY!!? :batista3
> 
> oh and I friggin' love you gurlz/guyz. <3


Same here.

I'm guilty of contributing to the spoilers that got posted a couple of days ago, but I'm glad they're getting deleted. 

I think board members need to better educate ourselves on using the spoiler tag, or better yet, avoiding posting spoilers altogether except where allowed.


----------



## Eddie Ray

i've read the spoilers but to be honest...i dont care cause either way i wanna see the match so bad :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Delbusto

From their match against Cena/HellNo


----------



## STEVALD

Its funny how some people are so busy pointing at the negatives that they fail to notice how nicely the WWE have booked the Shield so far. Imo, this is the best stable since Evolution. They started with three guys, out of which Ambrose and Seth were quite well known amongst the smarks. Reigns, well, not so much. Reigns and Rollins weren't really known for their mic skills and Dean was the only one amongst the three who was a total package. But they still managed to portray those three individuals as equal threats, and they were successful at it. In reality, they're just three rookies who've been here since November. But every time their theme hits, everyone knows that shit is about to get serious. They look like a legit threat now. They didn't really wrestle on free TV until the past few weeks and just interrupted segments and matches, which is why each of their matches on free TV had a big match feel to it. They even had them do those unique styled promos, which they apparently cut from unknown locations, which added to the stable's mystique. They had them go over big names like Ryback, Sheamus, Randy Orton, Big Show, Chris Jericho, Daniel Bryan, Kane, John Cena, The Rock and The Undertaker. JOHN CENA, THE ROCK and FUCKING UNDERTAKER! The fact that CM Punk didn't get a clean pin on John Cena but Roman Reigns did speaks something. We never get to see anything like this every third year, so I guess we're witnessing history. If they don't fuck this angle up by doing something silly like revealing Randy Orton to be their leader or something as stupid as that, then this stable will definitely go down in history as one of the best.

It was quite obvious from those reports which came out before Dean's debut that Hunter was high on him. Now that all three of them look intimidating and threatening, they're slowly pushing Dean as an individual. They always had him do the talking as he's clearly a better talker than the other two, so he kinda stood out. Although they don't really have a leader of any sort and are just three equals, you know that Dean Ambrose is something. He does the talking for his team, he picked the win for his team at Wrestlemania and now, he's wrestling the likes of Kane and the Undertaker. That's huge. Now suppose they debuted Ambrose as an individual and not as a part of a stable. Do you think he would've been where he is now? Nah. It took a guy like CM Punk, a man who had perfected his craft by wrestling all over the world even before getting into the WWE, almost 5 years to climb to the top of the mountain. And I guess Dean's story would've pretty much been the same. The Shield's debut was impactful, it was something which kinda changed the landscape of the WWE. Do you think Dean would've made the same amount of impact if he debuted as a singles wrestler? Not really. He would've had to go through all the problems that Punk went through, like being criticized for not being all jacked up, maybe he would've been overshadowed by all those huge feuds on the Road to Wrestlemania and maybe he wouldn't have made it so huge so quick. 

Just a thought that crossed my mind, some real nice decisions by Hunter and co there. :HHH2


----------



## Aynjehl

CRIMSON said:


> Its funny how some people are so busy pointing at the negatives that they failed to notice how nicely the WWE have booked the Shield so far. Imo, this is the best stable since Evolution. They started with three guys, out of which Ambrose and Seth were quite well known amongst the smarks. Reigns, well, not so much. Reigns and Rollins weren't really known for their mic skills and Dean was the only one amongst the three who was a total package. But they still managed to portray those three individuals as equal threats, and they were successful at it. In reality, they're just three rookies who've been here since November. But every time their theme hits, everyone knows that shit is about to get serious. They look like a legit threat now. They didn't really wrestle on free TV until the past few weeks and just interrupted matches, which is why each of their matches on free TV had a big match feel to it. They even had them do those unique styled promos, which they apparently cut from unknown locations, it adds to the stable's mystique. They had them go over big names like Ryback, Sheamus, Randy Orton, Big Show, Chris Jericho, Daniel Bryan, Kane, John Cena, The Rock and The Undertaker. JOHN CENA, THE ROCK and FUCKING UNDERTAKER! The fact that CM Punk didn't get a clean pin on John Cena but Roman Reigns did speaks something. We never get to see anything like this every third year, guess we're witnessing history. If they don't fuck this angle up by doing something silly like revealing Randy Orton to be their leader or something as stupid as that, then this stable will definitely go down in history as one of the best.
> 
> It was quite obvious from those reports which came out before Dean's debut that Hunter was high on him. Now that all three of them look intimidating and threatening, they're slowly pushing Dean as an individual. They always had him do the talking as he's clearly a better talker than the other two, so he kinda stood out. Although they don't really have a leader of any sort and are just three equals, you know that Dean Ambrose is something. He does the talking for his team, he picked the win for his team at Wrestlemania and now, he's wrestling the likes of Kane and the Undertaker. That's huge. Now suppose they debuted Ambrose as an individual and not as a part of a stable. Do you think he would've been where he is now? Nah. It took a guy like CM Punk, a man who had perfected his craft by wrestling all over the world even before getting into the WWE, almost 5 years to climb to the top of the mountain. And I guess Dean's story would've pretty much been the same. The Shield's debut was impactful, it was something which kinda changed the landscape of the WWE. Do you think Dean would've made the same amount of impact if he debuted as a singles wrestler? Not really. He would've had to go through all the problems that Punk went through, like being criticized for not being all jacked up, maybe he would've been overshadowed by all those huge feuds on the Road to Wrestlemania and maybe he wouldn't have made it so huge so quick.
> 
> Just a thought that crossed my mind, some real nice decisions by Hunter and co there. :HHH2


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

Very well said. I especially agree that debuting Ambrose with the group was an excellent choice. He's always had the talent to make it to the top, but it would have taken him much longer to do it on his own. The group dynamic is really something and I'm also impressed by how they are being booked.


----------



## Telos

The thing I really like about the group is the chemistry. They seem to genuinely enjoy each other's company and be friends outside the arena. It's great to see them grow in WWE together. I'm enjoying it all now and I know that years down the line I will look back fondly on the days when this group was formed.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I hate to bring up the discussion about the 4th member *again* but...


Spoiler: for possible 4th Shield member



*With the recent speculation that The Shield might have a fourth member, one of NXT's top wrestlers made an interesting tweet that could be a hint that he's affiliated with the group. Several days ago, Shield member Seth Rollins tweeted:

"Tearing down that wall. Brick by brick by brick. We don't need no thought control. #BelieveInTheShield #raw"

NXT star Sami Zayn (formerly known as El Generico) responded:

"@WWERollins I believe in the Shield."*


No WWE, NO!!!!! :batista3 :batista3
I like the guy and all that but... 
PLEEEEASE leave the Shield AS IT IS NOW!!!!! :batista3

it's just a tweet... it doesn't mean anything... at least I hope so... 

*also if you're gonna discuss this matter please use SPOILER TAGS as that is a possible spoiler!!!*


----------



## Smh13

I hope the shield go big at extreme rules,i already like the group but going big at extreme rules would really make a good ppv already and again BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!


----------



## Telos

My thoughts:



Spoiler: Tweet MoxleyMoxx is referring to



I wouldn't look anything into that. Generico is still a good while away from seeing the main roster IMO.


----------



## Beatles123

On that spoiler....



*POSSIBLE SPOILER!!!*












It can work. __________________ is that good.


----------



## Amber B

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I hate to bring up the discussion about the 4th member *again* but...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for possible 4th Shield member
> 
> 
> 
> *With the recent speculation that The Shield might have a fourth member, one of NXT's top wrestlers made an interesting tweet that could be a hint that he's affiliated with the group. Several days ago, Shield member Seth Rollins tweeted:
> 
> "Tearing down that wall. Brick by brick by brick. We don't need no thought control. #BelieveInTheShield #raw"
> 
> NXT star Sami Zayn (formerly known as El Generico) responded:
> 
> "@WWERollins I believe in the Shield."*
> 
> 
> No WWE, NO!!!!! :batista3 :batista3
> I like the guy and all that but...
> PLEEEEASE leave the Shield AS IT IS NOW!!!!! :batista3
> 
> it's just a tweet... it doesn't mean anything... at least I hope so...
> 
> *also if you're gonna discuss this matter please use SPOILER TAGS as that is a possible spoiler!!!*



It really isn't a spoiler, though so I don't think we'd have to use that tag. Now Smackdown spoilers, sure tag it but this is just fans speculating which is basically what this whole forum is. 

It hasn't happened and it will most likely never happen. He's the last person to be in a group like that.


----------



## Ovidswaggle

It's amusing how many times looking back peole have said if the Shield don't lose the black clad Swat gear and start talking other than in dark alleys they will fail. Yeah, clearly it hasn't worked out what with destroying Undertaker and beating Cena


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Has anyone seen this before? Its new to me and im in love with it lol









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Okay pardon my ignorance, I'm missing the reference, but who is Rollins supposed to be? I'm thinking the dark knight but that doesn't make sense because Joker and Bane are enemies of his.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Okay pardon my ignorance, I'm missing the reference, but who is Rollins supposed to be? I'm thinking the dark knight but that doesn't make sense because Joker and Bane are enemies of his.


It looks like Scarecrow's mask photoshopped onto his hand, so I'm assuming that's the character. Seems kind of forced, though.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> It looks like *Scarecrow's* mask photoshopped onto his hand, so I'm assuming that's the character. Seems kind of forced, though.


Who? I saw the mask but I still didn't get it. I watched a lot of Batman cartoons as a kid and Scarecrow doesn't sound familiar. They should've gone simpler and gone with Harvey Dent.


----------



## Mr. I

SubZero3:16 said:


> Who? I saw the mask but I still didn't get it. I watched a lot of Batman cartoons as a kid and Scarecrow doesn't sound familiar. They should've gone simpler and gone with Harvey Dent.


You haven't seen Batman Begins?


----------



## Bushmaster

Quadruple Powerbomb :mark:

Adding a member would ruin the dynamic, we already dknt know much about the members so adding someone when these guys havent even.been giving a proper story besides Justice is silly. If the brand split was still around and Shield was exclusive to Raw I wouldnt mind more members, maybe a splinter group called The Sword on SD but having 4 guys is to big for a group that really isnt interested in "taking over" the wwe.


But maybe this is just for Cole and Lawler to not sound stupid for ALWAYS talking about the numbers game when its usually 3 vs 3. :cole1


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Who? I saw the mask but I still didn't get it. I watched a lot of Batman cartoons as a kid and Scarecrow doesn't sound familiar. They should've gone simpler and gone with Harvey Dent.





Ithil said:


> You haven't seen Batman Begins?


^This.

here's a picture for reference


----------



## THANOS

Here's the link to this week's smackdown with the epic Ambrose vs Kane match and Ryback vs Bryan.



Spoiler: International Smackdown



http://quickvideoz.info/dm.php?id=kizksjgxUzbYim42tbq


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Amber B said:


> It really isn't a spoiler, though so I don't think we'd have to use that tag. Now Smackdown spoilers, sure tag it but this is just fans speculating which is basically what this whole forum is.
> 
> It hasn't happened and it will most likely never happen. He's the last person to be in a group like that.


Just wanted to be sure so decided to go with spoiler tags. Now that I think about it, you're right. Pretty much the same topic has been discussed in the last thread plenty of times without spoiler tags. So silly of me!



THANOS said:


> Here's the link to this week's smackdown with the epic Ambrose vs Kane match and Ryback vs Bryan.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: International Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> http://quickvideoz.info/dm.php?id=kizksjgxUzbYim42tbq


Just wondering: is the main event longer in the original than the international airing?


----------



## THANOS

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Just wanted to be sure so decided to go with spoiler tags. Now that I think about it, you're right. Pretty much the same topic has been discussed in the last thread plenty of times without spoiler tags. So silly of me!
> 
> 
> Just wondering: is the main event longer in the original than the international airing?


I don't think so but it is possible!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I hate to bring up the discussion about the 4th member *again* but...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for possible 4th Shield member
> 
> 
> 
> *With the recent speculation that The Shield might have a fourth member, one of NXT's top wrestlers made an interesting tweet that could be a hint that he's affiliated with the group. Several days ago, Shield member Seth Rollins tweeted:*
> 
> *"Tearing down that wall. Brick by brick by brick. We don't need no thought control. #BelieveInTheShield #raw"*
> 
> *NXT star Sami Zayn (formerly known as El Generico) responded:*
> 
> *"@WWERollins I believe in the Shield."*
> 
> 
> No WWE, NO!!!!! :batista3 :batista3
> I like the guy and all that but...
> PLEEEEASE leave the Shield AS IT IS NOW!!!!! :batista3
> 
> it's just a tweet... it doesn't mean anything... at least I hope so...
> 
> *also if you're gonna discuss this matter please use SPOILER TAGS as that is a possible spoiler!!!*


I think that is just a common tweet, a few NXT superstars have tweeted that they believe in The Shield, nothing to worry about, plus El Gen has only just signed to the E and hasn't even appeared on TV yet.


----------



## Beatles123

hoping the tag combo is Reigns/Rollins instead. Dean is in line for bigger things in my eyes.

Well, they all are, but Ambrose needs it first dammit! :cool2


----------



## kidzeen

This is not gonna happend. Ambrose and Rollins will won the tag team championship, and Reigns as a bodyguard.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I don't wanna spoil anything for you americans but i seems as though Reigns has been taking selling-lessons from Rollins.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> ^This.
> 
> here's a picture for reference


Nope. Started watching from The Dark Knight. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## SubZero3:16

adrian_zombo said:


>


Probably in costume for the Marine 3. Plus he looks terrible in black and he isn't hot enough to join. :westbrook2

@*Kidzeen*
:StephenA What is wrong with you??? No Spoilers!


----------



## TheFranticJane

How about something with this kind of melody for Ambrose's theme when he eventually breaks away?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

SubZero3:16 said:


> Probably in costume for the Marine 3. Plus he looks terrible in black and he isn't hot enough to join. :westbrook2


Yeah it's a Marine 3 pic.. just thought I'd throw it in there anyways


----------



## Aynjehl

I'm gonna have to stop coming to these boards so I can avoid the spoilers, which kills me because now I won't have a fun way to kill time when work is slow. I'm glaring at you, kidzeen.


----------



## Stroker Ace

adrian_zombo said:


>


Doesnt look the least bit badass.

I really should consider doing a Shield thing for Halloween. Love the attire.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Dean Ambrose for me is the star of this stable, that said all three guys within The Shield are absolutely spot on, the chemistry they have between them I haven't seen for a long time (I don't feel Corre, Nexus or anything like that came close), I'd put these up there with people such as The Four Horsemen etc.. as long as they are given a continuous push the way they have been (which I'm loving!!!!) ... and I hope WWE capatlize on this and see this with these three guys, they're talking about a possible new member, I'm not sure, maybe it'll be a good thing but as long as it doesn't interfere with the chemistry of the guys then it could work, I just think back to teams like Demolition, when they became a stable with Crush, although Crush wasn't bad in any way, shape or form ... Demolition didn't quite seem as strong as a three piece as they did when they were just Ax and Smash.


----------



## kidzeen

HAHAH! Isn't a spoiler. I just think that will gonna happend. Don't blame me.


----------



## MJD32

That picture you posted was a spoiler.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

TheFranticJane said:


> How about something with this kind of melody for Ambrose's theme when he eventually breaks away?


That's a pretty badass theme.


----------



## kidzeen

MJD32 said:


> That picture you posted was a spoiler.


But they don't won the titles, they just posted with the championships.


----------



## Hennessey

adrian_zombo said:


> Yeah it's a Marine 3 pic.. just thought I'd throw it in there anyways


Wouldn't that be the Marine 4?


----------



## MJD32

kidzeen said:


> But they don't won the titles, they just posted with the championships.


The picture you posted is from Smackdown. It hasn't aired in the US yet.


----------



## SUNDAY

Taker2theMoon said:


> I totally agree. *He makes weird faces sometimes,* but other than that he is highly charismatic and he sells very well which is great mixed in with in-ring psychology. I have just loved Ambrose's bouts with Taker.* Ambrose reacts to Taker's punches like they're really something inhuman. *


I think a big part of the weird faces is his gimmick is usually a psycho, and also hes used to selling things alot heavier than just a punch, hes from CZW they do some crazy shit there. Its strange to think ambrose came from this...






to this






Although to be fair CZW is terrible. Its just there's such a difference between where he is and where hes from. But i guarantee he doesn't miss getting hit with those lightubes, or getting electric saws dragged across his face.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Undertaker said:


> Wouldn't that be the Marine 4?


I don't keep track anymore... I can't say I've seen any of em.


----------



## ShadowCat

I have a confession to make, I'm ashamed to say that being a Dean Ambrose/Moxley fan ever since he joined FCW and after seeing his epic Indy promo's. I have not yet seem his Debut single match with The Undertaker, For this i cannot be forgiven i understand, But i'm about to witness the piece of history via YouTube right naw  thank's up loader.


----------



## NeyNey

SMACKDOWN SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

*BITCHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

:bateman :bateman :bateman


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> *BITCHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> :bateman :bateman :bateman


What a beautiful, beautiful picture *sniff* and Roman with that pout :yum:


----------



## Itami

Roman is looking fierce. Post-Shield, he should seriously get a gimmick where he thinks he's too perfect/beautiful to care about anything. It would work because it's true. His face is literally flawless.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> Roman is looking fierce. Post-Shield, he should seriously get a gimmick where he thinks he's too perfect/beautiful to care about anything. It would work because it's true. *His face is literally flawles*s.


Isn't it though. It's ridiculously symmetrical.


----------



## Asenath

He is really, really ridiculously good looking.


----------



## Eulonzo

SOON. :datass


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> He is really, really ridiculously good looking.


lol, love the Zoolander reference.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Itami said:


> Roman is looking fierce. Post-Shield, he should seriously get a gimmick where he thinks he's too perfect/beautiful to care about anything. It would work because it's true. His face is literally flawless.


Considering his good looks, star 'aura', size and general bad-assery - I think once the Shield disbands, Reigns should not tread water as a Heel but instead be booked as an unstoppable face.
Like Ryback, but far more dangerous, likeable and successful.

A further Heel run after this one would screw up his momentum - his future is as a face.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

I love the finisher they've given Dean, it will look so effective on a few people. Guys in the indies execute it sickly.


----------



## DA

Good match, not as great as the match with Taker but that's because Taker is at a level where he is incapable of having a match which is less than fantastic.

It would have been interesting to see Rollins being thrown over the announce table instead of Reigns, just to see if he could make it look more brutal than Ziggler did when Tensai did it to him at MITB.

Ambrose wins :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WoWoWoKID

666


----------



## NeyNey

Deans upper lip trademark at its best. :bateman


----------



## SonoShion




----------



## Delbusto

Edit from Ambrose/Kane match. Thought Kane came out looking like a beast in this one, the spots where he tossed Reigns over the announce table and big booted Rollins off the apron were sick (though those can be credited to great bumping/selling). Nice TV match, loved Ambrose getting the win and Kane took that finisher quite well. The post match beat down was also really well done with Kane fighting back more than most, only to be stopped by a spear from Reigns.


----------



## NeyNey

Delbusto1 said:


>


This is totally one of my favorites from your Wrestling Edits so far. 
It's absolutely amazing. 00:28-1:20 perfect! :bateman

From 1:41 until the end you can almost feel every hit in your body through the music. 
2:03 fucking fantastic. :clap


----------



## Delbusto

NeyNey said:


> This is totally one of my favorites from your Wrestling Edits so far.
> It's absolutely amazing. 00:28-1:20 perfect! :bateman
> 
> From 1:41 until the end you can almost feel every hit in your body through the music.
> 2:03 fucking fantastic. :clap


Thanks a lot NeyNey, appreciate it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Delbusto1 said:


>


*tears* :clap:clap So fucking epic! :bateman

I thought Kane's promo was excellent, we got a lot of the Big Bad Red Monster last night. It made people remember he's the devil's favourite demon and here's why. Dean came off well in the match. It was a well worth, hard fought victory. Then the way Seth was looking at the Tag belt at the end, that's how you build a feud, that's how you plant seeds in the audience minds, that's how you make people put up with a 3 hr Raw just to see a storyline evolve.


----------



## Telos

Delbusto1 said:


> Edit from Ambrose/Kane match. Thought Kane came out looking like a beast in this one, the spots where he tossed Reigns over the announce table and big booted Rollins off the apron were sick (though those can be credited to great bumping/selling). Nice TV match, loved Ambrose getting the win and Kane took that finisher quite well. The post match beat down was also really well done with Kane fighting back more than most, only to be stopped by a spear from Reigns.


My favorite one yet. Superb!


----------



## Delbusto

SubZero3:16 said:


> *tears* :clap:clap So fucking epic! :bateman





Telos said:


> My favorite one yet. Superb!


Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Clobberin' said:


> *Although to be fair CZW is terrible*. Its just there's such a difference between where he is and where hes from. But i guarantee he doesn't miss getting hit with those lightubes, or getting electric saws dragged across his face.


Except it isn't. It's actually pretty good. It's not about just the ultraviolence anymore like in the early 2000's. There are many guys who can actually wrestle too like Callihan, Cole, Fox, Swann, Colon...even some of the deathmatch guys can wrestle good wrestling matches like Nick Gage, Masada, Drake Younger and Danny Havoc. 



Delbusto1 said:


> Edit from Ambrose/Kane match. Thought Kane came out looking like a beast in this one, the spots where he tossed Reigns over the announce table and big booted Rollins off the apron were sick (though those can be credited to great bumping/selling). Nice TV match, loved Ambrose getting the win and Kane took that finisher quite well. The post match beat down was also really well done with Kane fighting back more than most, only to be stopped by a spear from Reigns.


That vid is SICK good. Keep up the good work!(Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Awesome edit, delbusto. WWE needs to hire you for their video promos. :lol I've been finding myself watching smackdown more often these days and I'd be lying if I said it wasn't because of the shield. I figured that this feud with them would continue and I've just been loving their matches. Ambrose delivered once again. I accidentally spoilered myself in here, but I thoroughly enjoyed Ambrose's & Kane's match. Even though Dean was the one who came up on top, like the Undertaker, Dean brought a barrel full of legitimacy back to Kane's character.

-edit- Also...dat headstomp.


----------



## THANOS

Delbusto1 said:


> Edit from Ambrose/Kane match. Thought Kane came out looking like a beast in this one, the spots where he tossed Reigns over the announce table and big booted Rollins off the apron were sick (though those can be credited to great bumping/selling). Nice TV match, loved Ambrose getting the win and Kane took that finisher quite well. The post match beat down was also really well done with Kane fighting back more than most, only to be stopped by a spear from Reigns.


Absolutely incredible work Delbusto! You never cease to amaze me with these fabulous video packages every week. You're just as good as the guy who made "Summer of Punk 2011" and "Dragon - The Bryan Danielson Story". In fact, you should make a video that tells the story of all 3 members of the shield with early footage of Ambrose as Jon Moxley, Rollins as Tyler Black (maybe with that clip from punk's dvd where he talks about how hard of a worker Rollins was, added in), and footage from Reigns' college football and fcw career as Leakee. This of course could all lead up to their formation and dominance as a unit in the wwe.

Just a idea that I would absolutely love to see you attempt! :mark:


----------



## MJD32

That is my favorite edit yet. Keep up the amazing work Delbusto!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Which member of The Shield is the future star?*










First off, let me just say that Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns and are incredibly talents, they're all future stars and they're all very very talented in the ring, so I know that to determine who you feel is the future star can vary from person to person and is kinda hard thing to do as each talent has unique strength's.

For me Jon Moxely (Ambrose) is the future star, I absolutely love this guy ... his phsycology, in ring and mic work is just absolutely spot on, I can see Ambrose being a future star for the WWE, as long as of course the WWE take him in the right direction (which we all know is very important), to me Ambrose is the best out of these three, he really shines a lot and I think there is a LOT of potential within Ambrose ahead.

Rollins to me reminds me of a Jeff Hardy, he's not scared to put his body on the line and take some amazing high spots and Reigns is just a beast, very agile and I could see him actually holding the main title at some point in the future.

However for you, who is the star of The Shield and why?​


----------



## SubZero3:16

Gifs of Dean Ambrose from Smackdown (all credit to tumblr)




























And here's one of Rollins looking like Jesus Christ


----------



## Ungratefulness

*Re: Which member of The Shield is the future star?*

There's a shield thread in the raw section. All Shield discussion goes there. Also there was a previous shield thread that asked your same question, with a poll, and Ambrose won.


----------



## RobVanJam

*Re: Which member of The Shield is the future star?*

Personally, I'd like to see it be Ambrose, he's so talented in the ring and on the mic....however, knowing WWE's love for big blokes, it will probably be Roman Reigns


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

So looks like Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins will be the new tag champions from them holding the titles but what about Roman Riegns is he gonna go after a bigger title


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Which member of The Shield is the future star?*



Ungratefulness said:


> There's a shield thread in the raw section. All Shield discussion goes there. Also there was a previous shield thread that asked your same question, with a poll, and Ambrose won.


Oh, ok, that told me! lol


----------



## NeyNey

>


He proudly carries the Tag Team belts like two bloody and terribly deformed new born demon babies. :bateman


----------



## Chrome

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So looks like Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins will be the new tag champions from them holding the titles but what about Roman Riegns is he gonna go after a bigger title


Nah, they'll probably do the Freebird rule, where all three members are recognized as champions. And any two members of the Shield can defend the belts. That, or Ambrose/Rollins go after the Tag titles, and Reigns goes after the U.S. title, since Kofi's doing fuck all with that belt.


----------



## Fxhd

*Re: Which member of The Shield is the future star?*

All of them are future main eventers. But the biggest one will be Ambrose surely.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: Which member of The Shield is the future star?*

Ambrose, but I honestly want all of them to be big stars because I love these three guys. They all bring something exciting to the table, and it seems like the WWE knows this the way they have been booked, so I'm just praying the wrestlers & the company don't fuck up the future for us, cause it looks promising.


----------



## DownzieBoi

*Re: Which member of The Shield is the future star?*

Ambrose!


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Which member of The Shield is the future star?*

Ambrose is such a wonderfully amazing heel asshole...i love him.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Which member of The Shield is the future star?*



Emerald Flow said:


> Ambrose, but I honestly want all of them to be big stars because I love these three guys. They all bring something exciting to the table, and it seems like the WWE knows this the way they have been booked, so I'm just praying the wrestlers & the company don't fuck up the future for us, cause it looks promising.


That's exactly my thoughts, I'd honestly put them up there with stables such as The Four Horsemen etc.. I just hope that WWE continue to give them a good long run and don't mess them up.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Which member of The Shield is the future star?*

All of them! The WWE have to fuck up big time for one of these guys to fail.

Dean Ambrose is the stand out, but Rollins will be a great babyface and Roman has a great look and he's only going to improve even more in the ring.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Which member of The Shield is the future star?*

Thread merge soon :mark:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Which member of The Shield is the future star?*

Surely all of them? They all have different qualities but can use them to go really far.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Which member of The Shield is the future star?*

Seth Rollins will be the star. Everyone is saying Dean Ambrose but I think he will crash and burn. Seth Rollins seems to be the high flyer with all his crazy moves


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Which member of The Shield is the future star?*

All three hopefully. Ambrose has the most potential, but Rollins and Reigns are very good too.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Rollins will be the top star. He's got top babyface/underdog written all over him. 

Ambrose will be a top heel and so will reigns.


----------



## Rawbar

Clique said:


> The first Shield Discussion Thread reached over 9,000 posts and featured a poll that received close to 1300 votes which is one of the most impressive stats I have seen on this forum. Now, let us continue...
> 
> *All discussion on Ambrose - Rollins - Reigns goes here.​*



Let's **not,** and just say we did, hmm?

Question: Isn't it about time that the whole WWE roster got fed up and just ganged up on The Shield and beat the **crap** out of them? :cheer 
:lol :lmao :cool2  Let it happen in the middle of the ring, during some PPV so that the whole WWE viewing community can sit back and relish their observations of the **final, positive, END of The Shield.**
:angel :cool2 :genius


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kind of amazes me how quickly Rollins has improved on the mic. That kid is a star in the making.


----------



## CALΔMITY

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Kind of amazes me how quickly Rollins has improved on the mic. That kid is a star in the making.


Agreed. He's slowly growing on me.


----------



## Asenath

This group is the best example of that 'a rising tide raises all boats' principle I've seen in a while. These three really are more than the sum of their parts, and they are all improving because of the association with each other.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

They need to be careful how they book the team sometimes. When The Shield attacked Cena and Ryback didn't help they said "Now Ryback knows what justice feels like" but the next week they are beating on Ryback again. Made no sense to me.


----------



## Blommen

Rawbar said:


> Let's **not,** and just say we did, hmm?
> 
> Question: Isn't it about time that the whole WWE roster got fed up and just ganged up on The Shield and beat the **crap** out of them? :cheer
> :lol :lmao :cool2  Let it happen in the middle of the ring, during some PPV so that the whole WWE viewing community can sit back and relish their observations of the **final, positive, END of The Shield.**
> :angel :cool2 :genius


----------



## Delbusto

MoxleyMoxx said:


> That vid is SICK good. Keep up the good work!(Y)





Taker2theMoon said:


> Awesome edit, delbusto. WWE needs to hire you for their video promos. :lol





THANOS said:


> Absolutely incredible work Delbusto! You never cease to amaze me with these fabulous video packages every week. You're just as good as the guy who made "Summer of Punk 2011" and "Dragon - The Bryan Danielson Story". In fact, you should make a video that tells the story of all 3 members of the shield with early footage of Ambrose as Jon Moxley, Rollins as Tyler Black (maybe with that clip from punk's dvd where he talks about how hard of a worker Rollins was, added in), and footage from Reigns' college football and fcw career as Leakee. This of course could all lead up to their formation and dominance as a unit in the wwe.
> 
> Just a idea that I would absolutely love to see you attempt! :mark:





MJD32 said:


> That is my favorite edit yet. Keep up the amazing work Delbusto!


Thanks everyone, glad you like it.


----------



## Mr. I

Rawbar said:


> Let's **not,** and just say we did, hmm?
> 
> Question: Isn't it about time that the whole WWE roster got fed up and just ganged up on The Shield and beat the **crap** out of them? :cheer
> :lol :lmao :cool2  Let it happen in the middle of the ring, during some PPV so that the whole WWE viewing community can sit back and relish their observations of the **final, positive, END of The Shield.**
> :angel :cool2 :genius


Why? Then you're right back to where you started before the Shield, without the three young stars being built up. For what?


----------



## kendoo

Roman Reigns was great on smackdown, I loved this bit at the start










he also sold this throw pretty well


----------



## SubZero3:16

kendoo said:


> Roman Reigns was great on smackdown, I loved this bit at the start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he also sold this throw pretty well


Agree. I love how he was taunting Kane by swinging the belt.

When Kane threw him over the desk, my first thought was 'Oh god, Kane. Don't hurt the pretty.':lol


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

OldSchoolsCool said:


> That's exactly my thoughts, *I'd honestly put them up there with stables such as The Four Horsemen* etc.. I just hope that WWE continue to give them a good long run and don't mess them up.


*It's way too early for that. *



kendoo said:


> Roman Reigns was great on smackdown, I loved this bit at the start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he also sold this throw pretty well


*I think Reigns is going to be the biggest star out of all of them. He's a beast, has got a great look, has got connections, and he's improving on the mic each day. He's a bonafide star in the making.*


----------



## kendoo

SubZero3:16 said:


> Agree. I love how he was taunting Kane by swinging the belt.
> 
> When Kane threw him over the desk, my first thought was 'Oh god, Kane. Don't hurt the pretty.':lol


lol he actually made a good job of a weak throw


ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *It's way too early for that. *
> 
> 
> *I think Reigns is going to be the biggest star out of all of them. He's a beast, has got a great look, has got connections, and he's improving on the mic each day. He's a bonafide star in the making.*












Obviously you can't read into this to much but if the wwe give the tag titles to Rollins and Ambrose then I'm pretty sure Reigns could handle USC belt or WHC belt or even WWE champ(doubt that will happen as its still to early)


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Yeah, WHC is pushing it still. A little early for that, but he could get it after a nice stint with the IC or US title.*


----------



## AmWolves10

They are the biggest and best heels in the WWE right now, bar none. They are carrying this show in the wake of Punk leaving. I wouldn't even mind one of the Shield guys winning the WWE title right now tbh.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Reigns has been taking bumping-lessons from Rollins.


----------



## TraumaCaspian

I like the idea of the shield, but now I never even care to see what happens anymore because they just constantly get the upper hand no matter who or what they go against.


----------



## tabish.f16

Rollins takes bumps like a BAWS! Kick off the apron and head first into the announce table. Great sell as well. Let Rollins and Ambrose take the Tag Titles, they will freshen up the whole tag team scene greatly. And have Reigns destroy Kofi Kingston. Put kofi out of commission for a long time (in order to change Kofi's gimmick and everything). Have reigns hold the US Title till November/December.


----------



## Bullydully

How awesome would it have been if they did the Helicopter Entrance at Mania?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

That wouldnt of happened as remember what happened to Owen Hart. Vince doesnt want to have another death on his hands especially in this PG era. But my god how epic that would of been all three guys sliding down from the helicopter into the ring at Wrestlemania 29

Also from watching Smackdown it seems Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins will be tag team champions team hell no have to end their reign sooner or later. Amd yeah Roman is bumping alot more I guess hes been taking notes off Seth as he is best bumper out of the three


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bullydully said:


> How awesome would it have been if they did the Helicopter Entrance at Mania?





Kelly Kelly fan said:


> But my god how epic that would of been all three guys sliding down from the helicopter into the ring at Wrestlemania 29


Just imagining it gives me the honey glow something awful.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

You guys do realize that flying a helicopter that close to a ring that is surrounded by 80.000 people is really dangerous and probably illegal, right?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

How is it illegal??? it be an epic entrance if it werent for Owen Hart WWE would of done that for the Shield with the whole helicopter thing


----------



## NeyNey

WOULD HAVE GOD DAMN IT


----------



## Kazzenn

NeyNey said:


> WOULD HAVE GOD DAMN IT


:bateman


----------



## PUNKY

i know its probably been discussed already but i really think paige is going to be the 4th member of the shield, she did a raw houseshow last night and shes doing the one tonight, they must be getting her ready for her debut,i think she will be a great edition to the shield your thoughts?


----------



## SubZero3:16

england66 said:


> i know its probably been discussed already but i really think paige is going to be the 4th member of the shield, she did a raw houseshow last night and shes doing the one tonight, they must be getting her ready for her debut,i think she will be a great edition to the shield your thoughts?


No. What point would there be to adding her to the Shield? They don't feud with divas. Male/female matches don't occur anymore. Kaitlyn already has a storyline with AJ, are they going to shoehorn her in that? The Shield is about establishing Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins as future stars in the WWE. Quite frankly with The Bellas back and feuding with the funkadactyls, who is she going to feud with? Alicia Fox? Let he debut on her own, besides the current diva situation is poor and don't know why anyone would want to debut into that mess.


----------



## Chrome

england66 said:


> i know its probably been discussed already but i really think paige is going to be the 4th member of the shield, she did a raw houseshow last night and shes doing the one tonight, they must be getting her ready for her debut,i think she will be a great edition to the shield your thoughts?


Nah, just let Paige debut on her own. What would be the point anyway? To stop the injustices of the Divas division? No thanks. Shield's way above that. Said it before, but the only person who should join the Shield would be a newly turned heel John Cena to lead them. Everyone else can fuck off.


----------



## MJD32

I love Paige but I don't want her near these guys. These guys are fine as is.


----------



## Asenath

england66 said:


> i know its probably been discussed already but i really think paige is going to be the 4th member of the shield, she did a raw houseshow last night and shes doing the one tonight, they must be getting her ready for her debut,i think she will be a great edition to the shield your thoughts?


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> No. What point would there be to adding her to the Shield? They don't feud with divas. Male/female matches don't occur anymore. Kaitlyn already has a storyline with AJ, are they going to shoehorn her in that? The Shield is about establishing Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins as future stars in the WWE. Quite frankly with The Bellas back and feuding with the funkadactyls, who is she going to feud with? Alicia Fox? Let he debut on her own, besides the current diva situation is poor and don't know why anyone would want to debut into that mess.


hmm thinking about it your right,i just thought it was strange that shes been doing more houseshows recently when like you said theres no one to really fued with on the main roster, i thought maybe they would work that into the angle with the whole divas title injustice(anti diva bringing back the womens championship)but thinking about it properly now it probably wouldnt work.


----------



## CALΔMITY

MrSmallPackage said:


> You guys do realize that flying a helicopter that close to a ring that is surrounded by 80.000 people is really dangerous and probably illegal, right?


You do realize we can dream, right?


----------



## Lariatoh!

MrSmallPackage said:


> You guys do realize that flying a helicopter that close to a ring that is surrounded by 80.000 people is really dangerous and probably illegal, right?


Sting did it.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

england66 said:


> i know its probably been discussed already but i really think paige is going to be the 4th member of the shield, she did a raw houseshow last night and shes doing the one tonight, they must be getting her ready for her debut,i think she will be a great edition to the shield your thoughts?


no thanks!


----------



## Tony Tornado

Here's my unpopular opinion: The Shield needs to disband as quickly as possible. WWE needs to put them over individually and not as a group. Their act as a group is boring and repetitive and has reached its full potential and now it's time to let their individual personalities shine. 

Evolution was a successful stable/group because of this. Each of them was able to stand out on their own. A little detail like each of them wearing their own attire is fundamental for the audience to get behind them. The only one who benefits from being in the group is Roman Reigns because he's being showcased while being protected and that gives him great opportunities to learn from the best and develop his amazing raw talent. Ambrose and Rollins are being held back because of this act. The gimmick is overshadowing their individuality.


----------



## Da Silva

They do need to get over individually but there's no reason to say that the group should disband. They could be the modern horsemen afterall.


----------



## Soulrollins

Tony Tornado said:


> Here's my unpopular opinion: The Shield needs to disband as quickly as possible. WWE needs to put them over individually and not as a group. Their act as a group is boring and repetitive and has reached its full potential and now it's time to let their individual personalities shine.
> 
> Evolution was a successful stable/group because of this. Each of them was able to stand out on their own. A little detail like each of them wearing their own attire is fundamental for the audience to get behind them. The only one who benefits from being in the group is Roman Reigns because he's being showcased while being protected and that gives him great opportunities to learn from the best and develop his amazing raw talent. Ambrose and Rollins are being held back because of this act. The gimmick is overshadowing their individuality.



I think you don't know what is the intention for a stable like the shield or evolution.

The initial purpose is push the superstars, evolution was to push Randy and Batista... The same thing now with Reings, Rollins and Ambrose. They are doing the things right, they are a lot of entertaining for me.

But i got your point, they will be betters when they break up, but eventually. Now they are making history like a Team.


----------



## Bushmaster

Tony Tornado said:


> Here's my unpopular opinion: The Shield needs to disband as quickly as possible. WWE needs to put them over individually and not as a group. Their act as a group is boring and repetitive and has reached its full potential and now it's time to let their individual personalities shine.
> 
> Evolution was a successful stable/group because of this. Each of them was able to stand out on their own. A little detail like each of them wearing their own attire is fundamental for the audience to get behind them. The only one who benefits from being in the group is Roman Reigns because he's being showcased while being protected and that gives him great opportunities to learn from the best and develop his amazing raw talent. Ambrose and Rollins are being held back because of this act. The gimmick is overshadowing their individuality.


I can see why its an unpopular opinion. I honestly wanna see the Shield stay together as long as possible, they have been the highlight on Raw and PPVs for a while.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Soupman Prime said:


> I can see why its an unpopular opinion. I honestly wanna see the Shield stay together as long as possible, they have been the highlight on Raw and PPVs for a while.


I'm not against the idea of them three together as a group but I feel the way it's been done lately is hurting all of them but especially Ambrose and Rollins. They're failing to get really over and that was the entire purpose behind this dangerous rebel group gimmick. Lately I've been feeling that Ambrose and Rollins would be much better off if they were out there by themselves. 

Losing those vests and pants is a must. When they all look alike it's very hard for someone to really get emotionally attached to each of them individually. All they really need to convey that idea of unity and cohesion is wearing the same t-shirt and be close to one another. In order to get truly over a wrestler must have something very distinguishable about them. Only individuals are interesting as characters, that's why groups only draw when there are meaningful relationships and/or conflict between the members.


----------



## Telos

Tony Tornado said:


> Here's my unpopular opinion: The Shield needs to disband as quickly as possible. WWE needs to put them over individually and not as a group. Their act as a group is boring and repetitive and has reached its full potential and now it's time to let their individual personalities shine.
> 
> Evolution was a successful stable/group because of this. Each of them was able to stand out on their own. A little detail like each of them wearing their own attire is fundamental for the audience to get behind them. The only one who benefits from being in the group is Roman Reigns because he's being showcased while being protected and that gives him great opportunities to learn from the best and develop his amazing raw talent. Ambrose and Rollins are being held back because of this act. The gimmick is overshadowing their individuality.


I think we're all eager to see these three blossom into main eventers in singles competition. The unpopular part of your opinion is the desire to rush them into that. All three members are 27/28 years old. Their best years are ahead of them, time is on their side. The thing is this stable is the most strongly booked since Evolution. I believe Ambrose is the most polished of the three and has the skills to step into a solo career immediately. But for now I would rather he remain part of the Shield and the focus they are getting collectively. Rollins is capable of the midcard now, with more very soon after. Reigns is the most raw (having only started training in fall of 2010), and it would be a huge mistake for his development to get him out on the main roster by himself _for now_. I wouldn't be surprised if he became the biggest star of the group years down the line, but he needs more time to gain experience and be protected in the meanwhile.

I want to see all three of these men prosper individually, but right now I'm having too much fun watching them as a unit. This is a special stable, and one I am in no big rush to see disband. I don't want them to be a stable forever, mind you, but let's enjoy the ride while we still can.


----------



## THANOS

Slightly off topic but, who thinks Ambrose should slightly modify his new Headlock Driver finisher into a leaping headlock driver similar to the RKO or a reverse version of Mickie James' old jumping ddt. I think this would add so much more impact to it and it would fit Ambrose's crazy character well.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

Thought's on Ambrose's finisher??

I think I need to see it again on someone other than Kane. Kane doesn't exactly take moves to the head very well.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Tony Tornado said:


> Here's my unpopular opinion: The Shield needs to disband as quickly as possible. WWE needs to put them over individually and not as a group. Their act as a group is boring and repetitive and has reached its full potential and now it's time to let their individual personalities shine.
> 
> Evolution was a successful stable/group because of this. Each of them was able to stand out on their own. A little detail like each of them wearing their own attire is fundamental for the audience to get behind them. The only one who benefits from being in the group is Roman Reigns because he's being showcased while being protected and that gives him great opportunities to learn from the best and develop his amazing raw talent. Ambrose and Rollins are being held back because of this act. The gimmick is overshadowing their individuality.


You're right....that is an unpopular opinion. And a terrible idea.



THANOS said:


> Slightly off topic but, who thinks Ambrose should slightly modify his new Headlock Driver finisher into a leaping headlock driver similar to the RKO or a reverse version of Mickie James' old jumping ddt. I think this would add so much more impact to it and it would fit Ambrose's crazy character well.


I do. It needs more impact, doesn't look painful enough to be a finisher.


----------



## THANOS

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Thought's on Ambrose's finisher??
> 
> I think I need to see it again on someone other than Kane. Kane doesn't exactly take moves to the head very well.


Well the move is generally supposed to have the opponent spiked on top of his head and then floated over onto his back like a headstand gone wrong lol.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Part of the reason why the move didnt look all that great is because 1) It was shown from a different camera angle than the fan vid so you clearly saw Kane doing the slow tumble into it and 2) Kane is a big guy and as good of a bump taker/seller he is, he can't take the move as well as a smaller person would.

It'll look better when he does it on Bryan.


----------



## SUNDAY

iDogBea said:


> Part of the reason why the move didnt look all that great is because 1) It was shown from a different camera angle than the fan vid so you clearly saw Kane doing the slow tumble into it and 2) Kane is a big guy and as good of a bump taker/seller he is, he can't take the move as well as a smaller person would.
> 
> It'll look better when he does it on Bryan.


Actually its just not that great of a move, it can look but not very often. Sami Callihan used to do it.






Even Derrick F'n Bateman did it.






Although Bourne used to do a rendition of it that looked pretty brutal


----------



## Stroker Ace

Clobberin' said:


> Actually its just not that great of a move, it can look but not very often. Sami Callihan used to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Derrick F'n Bateman did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although Bourne used to do a rendition of it that looked pretty brutal


I honestly think it just depends on the opponent and the executer. Pretty much any move can look good with the right people.


----------



## Tony Tornado

That finisher is horrible. I hated it when Bateman was using it on NXT and I hate it even more when used by a guy with the talent of Dean Ambrose. It just looks so fake and phony especially when done to big guys. I have a feeling it won't be used often.


----------



## Dyl

the one on JTJ above looks fantastic.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Tony Tornado said:


> That finisher is horrible. I hated it when Bateman was using it on NXT and I hate it even more when used by a guy with the talent of Dean Ambrose. It just looks so fake and phony especially when done to big guys. I have a feeling it won't be used often.


The thing about the Shield is the development of them as individuals, slowly the writers have begun to distinguish them and give them their own identity. Having a specific finisher is part of that.

Now is the finisher fantastic? No, there's always something better, but at the moment he needed his own move and that's what was chosen. Maybe they'll change it down the line.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Dyl said:


> the one on JTJ above looks fantastic.


That's cause JTG sold it like a baws. There's a reason he's had a job with the E for.. how long has it been now? 

I know it's off topic, but JTG kinda reminds me of Milton from "Office space". Like he got fired ages ago, but nobody remembered to tell him, and through a mistake in bookkeeping he's still getting paychecks...

I wonder if they keep giving him a smaller lockerroom as well....


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

At least Ambrose' finisher isn't the Overdrive or Little Jimmy. Those two might be the worst finishers ever. 
That Headlock Driver ain't that bad tho. 

also can't wait to see what The *HOUNDS OF JUSTICE* do tonight!!! :mark:


----------



## Ramsay Snow

THE SHIELD is so amazing.


----------



## Itami

So some guy came up with an idea regarding Shield and MITB briefcases, and I'm curious what you guys think about it....

Basically it goes like this: Shield goes on a mission to win both the briefcases because they think the whole concept of it is an injustice (you know, cashing in at any moment you want) and so Dean/Seth wins both of them. They'll say they have it to protect champions and not to use it. Also, this leaves Roman with nothing, so they can slowly plant the seeds of imbalance in the group. Not splitting by any means, just some little disagreements here and there. Eventually either Dean or Seth shows weaknesses and tries to cash it in, and this leads to more friction between them. This doesn't mean they'll split, just add some small tension between them... bear in mind that you have a year to cash the briefcases in, so it allow them to further the storyline longer down the road so it doesn't feel too early for a split.

I like the idea personally, especially since the crowd is gonna hate them for taking away the excitement of someone cashing in... but I can see how it could piss people off too. (the ones that want some deserving midcarder to win at least one of them.)


----------



## Amber B

Just give Ambrose the Chicken wing Facebuster again and call it a day. Who cares if Beth did it. WWE thinks the fans have amnesia anyway.

Or, let him just be a submission win type of guy.


----------



## SUNDAY

Itami said:


> So some guy came up with an idea regarding Shield and MITB briefcases, and I'm curious what you guys think about it....
> 
> Basically it goes like this: Shield goes on a mission to win both the briefcases because they think the whole concept of it is an injustice (you know, cashing in at any moment you want) and so Dean/Seth wins both of them. They'll say they have it to protect champions and not to use it. Also, this leaves Roman with nothing, so they can slowly plant the seeds of imbalance in the group. Not splitting by any means, just some little disagreements here and there. Eventually either Dean or Seth shows weaknesses and tries to cash it in, and this leads to more friction between them. This doesn't mean they'll split, just add some small tension between them... bear in mind that you have a year to cash the briefcases in, so it allow them to further the storyline longer down the road so it doesn't feel too early for a split.
> 
> I like the idea personally, especially since the crowd is gonna hate them for taking away the excitement of someone cashing in... but I can see how it could piss people off too. (the ones that want some deserving midcarder to win at least one of them.)


Don't see it happening, but i actually don't think its a bad idea. But then again the only reason i watch is for CM Punk and The Shield, so i have no interest in watching Fandango win it. Could be interesting though, especially if they keep taking out the champions, like they are Cena. They say they're going to let the Contracts Expire, but on RAW you see the WWE Champion flat on his back after a triple powerbomb, Ambrose holding the Briefcase, wanting to cash it in but being pulled away by Reigns and Rollins, then with on the last day till the contract expires, so basically in a year, it could be time for the shield to split and it could be a good way to have Ambrose stay heel by turning on the other members of the Shield and cashing in the Money in the bank. Also lets Rollins play the babyface victim as he let his Expire in the name of Justice. And Reigns can go either way. I think it would either be great or terrible.


----------



## Marrakesh

What deserving mid-carder? Mid Card is full of people who job every week including the US and Intercontinental champions who routinely lose to people like Del Rio or Orton. The Shield are the best thing they have goin on atm in the entire company and it's clear that WWE feels this way too given recent events. I think it's a decent idea. Unlikely to happen though as it's actually creative. More likely of course is that someone out of Orton, Sheamus, Henry, Ryback, or Del Rio is going to be chosen for each case. Same old shit gonna just keep repeating itself. :vince


----------



## The Enforcer

I really like the MITB idea, especially since they'd have a whole year to build the winners up into a legitimate singles wrestlers. If they split around the end of 2013 they'd still have 4 months to develop new characters and be credible. It's a long shot but still a creative idea.

Does anybody else not really like Ambrose's finisher? It might've just looked clunky since he did it to Kane and he's not very good at taking face bumps but I think they could've done better. The kickout DDT looks a lot more impactful than the headlock thing.


----------



## SUNDAY

Marrakesh said:


> What deserving mid-carder? Mid Card is full of people who job every week including the US and Intercontinental champions who routinely lose to people like Del Rio or Orton. The Shield are the best thing they have goin on atm in the entire company and it's clear that WWE feels this way too given recent events. I think it's a decent idea. Unlikely to happen though as it's actually creative. More likely of course is that someone out of Orton, Sheamus, Henry, Ryback, or Del Rio is going to be chosen for each case. Same old shit gonna just keep repeating itself. :vince


Exactly 3 Main event/Upper Midcard talent over 2 pushes of people who have been booked horribly.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm gon' need Ambrose to use the Snapmare Driver as a finisher. :mark: :datass :mark: It's so fucking awesome.


----------



## SUNDAY

Eulonzo said:


> I'm gon' need Ambrose to use the Snapmare Driver as a finisher. :mark: :datass :mark: It's so fucking awesome.


Or at very least forget the Drew McIntyre exists and give him the Double Underhook DDT.


----------



## Telos

Eulonzo said:


> I'm gon' need Ambrose to use the Snapmare Driver as a finisher. :mark: :datass :mark: It's so fucking awesome.


That's what Evan Bourne used in one of the clips posted earlier. It's basically the same thing only with the arm wrapped under the head as opposed to over it. I'm with you in that I like it better.


----------



## Ramsay Snow

That mitb idea is pretty cool. :connery2


----------



## SubZero3:16

Clobberin' said:


> Or at very least forget the Drew McIntyre exists and give him the Double Underhook DDT.


What's a Drew McIntyre? :vince2


----------



## Asenath

I like Ambrose's simple DDT finisher. It's a nice homage to 2 or 3 guys he very clearly patterned the Moxley and Ambrose characters after.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

He should keep the Ambrose (Regal) Stretch as a submission finisher but assuming they probably won't let him, maybe use some of his old moves like the Electric Chair Driver on smaller opponents ; that thing looks impactful as FUCK.

I like the Headlock Driver though, just have him do it to someone that's not Kane ; he's never taken head area moves well despite how good he is.


----------



## SUNDAY

SubZero3:16 said:


> What's a Drew McIntyre? :vince2


"That's the spirit!" :vince


----------



## Eulonzo

BarrettBarrage said:


> He should keep the Ambrose (Regal) Stretch as a submission finisher but assuming they probably won't let him, maybe use some of his old moves like the Electric Chair Driver on smaller opponents ; that thing looks impactful as FUCK.
> 
> I like the Headlock Driver though, just have him do it to someone that's not Kane ; he's never taken head area moves well despite how good he is.


I thought it was called the Snapmare Driver?

Either way, he should have both the DDT and that move as finishers. The Regal Stretch should just be an alternate finisher, like how Dolph's Sleeper Hold is. Dolph uses it once in a while, atleast in PPV matches it seems.


----------



## Point9Seconds

*The Sheeld Getting Stale?*

There is no real direction for then. They just randomly beat people up with no real end goal. No championships or anything?


----------



## Lex Express 12

*Re: The Sheeld Getting Stale?*

Tag titles at extreme rules. I'm calling it now.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

*Re: The Sheeld Getting Stale?*

Rollins and Reigns Tag Champs
Ambrose MITB Winner and Champ soon after


----------



## BK Festivus

*Re: The Sheeld Getting Stale?*



Point9Seconds said:


> There is no real direction for then. They just randomly beat people up with no real end goal. *No championships or anything?*


 Not for long.


----------



## x78

Ambrose taking the US title judging from their segment tonight.


----------



## Aynjehl

x78 said:


> Ambrose taking the US title judging from their segment tonight.


I've always hoped he'd look as longingly at me as he did that title.

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kazzenn

Kofi Johnson definitely made that finisher look legit.


----------



## Eulonzo

I kinda've hope they do it like this..

*Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston (US Championship Match)*
Either the night after Extreme Rules or on the Extreme Rules PPV.

*Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs. Team Hell No (Tag Team Championship Match)*
at Extreme Rules.

I really hope they do that, seriously. Although, my only issue with it, if it does happen, is it'll make Dean Ambrose look like he's the leader when one of the unique points about this stable is that they all stand out equally and they're all equally great. IMO, That was one of the problems with Nexus is that Barrett was the leader and the spotlight was kinda've on him.​


----------



## Stroker Ace

Like I said, with a smaller guy Ambrose's move looks better. Kofi sold that great, looked like he legit knocked him out cold.

And seeing how he looked at that title looks like Shield will be getting some gold real soon.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Can't wait for the gifs for tonight episode. Roman with all dat hair flipping :bateman

Rollins with all that posing in the ring

Dean wid that finisher! :bateman

And at the end with Ambrose and Reigns standing together and Rollins having to come back to get them :lol


----------



## AmWolves10

Ambrose/Kofi had very nice chemistry in their match together. I wouldn't mind Kofi being one of the first to get fed to Ambrose during his singles career in a nice 15 minute match.


----------



## CALΔMITY

iDogBea said:


> Like I said, with a smaller guy Ambrose's move looks better. Kofi sold that great, looked like he legit knocked him out cold.
> 
> And seeing how he looked at that title looks like Shield will be getting some gold real soon.


They will have all the titles. All of them.


----------



## squeelbitch

2 things

who da hell is kofi going to be facing at er? at the end of the match u had ambrose staring at kofi's title as to hint that they will face each other for it, but then pretty much straight after that match they show a recap of cesaro jumping kofi backstage and showing intent on getting his title back.

i'm noticing wwe are starting to really push ambrose to the forefront of the group, he seems to get a lot of the winning pins in the tag matches


----------



## CALΔMITY

squeelbitch said:


> i'm noticing wwe are starting to really push ambrose to the forefront of the group, he seems to get a lot of the winning pins in the tag matches


Starting? I kinda figured he was the leader, if anyone would be deemed the leader, from the very beginning.


----------



## Itami

AmWolves10 said:


> Ambrose/Kofi had very nice chemistry in their match together. I wouldn't mind Kofi being one of the first to get fed to Ambrose during his singles career in a nice 15 minute match.


Agreed with this. Even though I think Dean's above the title, and they make you lose matches more than anything, I'm confident he'll make it work. And Kofi and Ambrose do indeed have great chemistry. Usually I don't give a fuck about Kofi, but he's actually bearable when he's in there with my boy Dean. Kinda hoping they slip that match in at the PPV.


----------



## checkcola

They should just have Shield vs Kofi and Team Hell No, with both US Title and Tag Titles on the line. If Dean is obsessed with getting the pin over Kofi instead of just the win, could be a nice tease.


----------



## Asenath

As much as I love seeing our boys, if they keep booking them in matches with this caliber of performers and not making them squashes, WWE is going to knock some of the shine off them. It's like WWE is allergic to booking. Their match tonight, they were booked as classic babyfaces. Getting very little offense in - though it being hella offense when it landed - and taking lots of damage from the other team, then rallying from behind.

So, how is that consistent with their other role as monster heels?


----------



## Clique

SubZero3:16 said:


> Can't wait for the gifs for tonight episode. Roman with all dat hair flipping :bateman
> 
> Rollins with all that posing in the ring
> 
> Dean wid that finisher! :bateman
> 
> And at the end with Ambrose and Reigns standing together and Rollins having to come back to get them :lol


I'm sure you'll love these:



















I didn't like the finisher at first when he did it to Kane which was probably down to Kane's size making the move look awkward, but Kofi sold it perfectly like a spike DDT.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Clique said:


> I didn't like the finisher at first when he did it to Kane but Kofi sold it perfectly like a spike DDT.


Ahh yes good sell Kofi, good sell.
Thanks for sharing, Clique.


----------



## Eulonzo

Thanks for the Headlock Driver GIF, Clique! 

Someone needs to make more GIFs of AmbGOAT.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eulonzo said:


> Someone needs to make more GIFs of AmbGOAT.


I'm working on AmbrART if that counts for anything. :lol

-edit-


Spoiler: actually it's done now


----------



## Telos

Dean Ambrose rubbing his hands together and staring a hole into that US championship belt :mark:


----------



## The Enforcer

Glad I wasn't the only one that noticed Ambrose staring down the US belt like a plate of ribs. I'd be kinda surprised if he took it off Kofi in the near future since they've kind of hinted at Big E and Cesaro both going after it too. Definitely wouldn't mind seeing the Shield walk out of ER with the US and tag belts.


----------



## Asenath

Taker2theMoon said:


> I'm working on AmbrART if that counts for anything. :lol
> 
> -edit-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: actually it's done now


Dean is giving me a little Tom Hiddleston in that picture. Nice, clean illustration there.


----------



## Aficionado

The fact it can be performed on anyone and look decent at worst makes it a perfect impact finisher for Ambrose. Next up, Crossface Chickenwing.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Asenath said:


> Dean is giving me a little Tom Hiddleston in that picture. Nice, clean illustration there.


Hiddleston eh? That's an interesting comparison. :lol
Thanks, though. The program I use makes it easy to illustrate clean lines at the very least.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Up close photo of arm sleeve tattoo Roman posted on his Twitter


----------



## CALΔMITY

That tattoo is so badass. IMO it outshines the Rock's shoulder tat although I like that as well.


----------



## SUNDAY

iDogBea said:


> I honestly think it just depends on the opponent and the executer. Pretty much any move can look good with the right people.


Spot on. Kofi sold it well. On the subject of finishers, we haven't seen much from Rollins or if we have iv'e missed it, only really seen him do that flying knee. Its a shame we don't really know a whole lot about them as singles competitors but atleast they're being built as a great team.

*Ambrose looks like hes going with the Headlock driver.*





*Reigns looks like hes running with the Spear. Side note THAT Samoan drop, can't find it anywhere though.*





*With rollins the knee seems more like a signature rather than a finisher... Maybe?*




​


----------



## Alim

I keep saying it over and over, and I will say it again.

The Shield are bigger than any title in the WWE (barring the WWE Championship) and winning any title would bring them down by epic proportions. You simply can't put the belts on them because if you do, who is going to beat them? That's not even the issue. If they become champions, who is going to look CREDIBLE enough to even challenge them? They have destroyed every top star in the company already. Cena, Sheamus, Ryback, Orton, Bryan, Kane, Mysterio, Miz, the list goes on and on.

It just can't happen. If it does, they won't be losing the belts for a VERY long time and that would just mean that other superstars wouldn't be able to move up the card.


----------



## Blommen

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy... I can't believe these guys are still doing so well. I mean i shouldn't be surprised 'cause they're freaking awesome and all but still: DAMN! they are just constantly being pushed to look like utter utter badasses and previous experiences would indicate that that would've stopped a looooooong time ago, but they are still at it.

awesome.

That headlock driver is gushworthy and i love it because almost no one's ever used it before in wwe and it really looks brutal as fuck when someone sells it even reasonably well. still curious to see what they pick as Seth's finisher. It could be the avada kedavra or the blackout (he did use it on DB on a chair once) but since both Dean and Reigns have apparently gotten new finishers maybe that will also be the case for rollins?

Also, had a thought: usually the ones dominating up until a ppv are sure to lose at the ppv.... well... The Shield have been looking pretty much bulletproof against hell no... should we be worried?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Blommen said:


> Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy... I can't believe these guys are still doing so well. I mean i shouldn't be surprised 'cause they're freaking awesome and all but still: DAMN! they are just constantly being pushed to look like utter utter badasses and previous experiences would indicate that that would've stopped a looooooong time ago, but they are still at it.
> 
> awesome.
> 
> That headlock driver is gushworthy and i love it because almost no one's ever used it before in wwe and it really looks brutal as fuck when someone sells it even reasonably well. still curious to see what they pick as Seth's finisher. It could be the avada kedavra or the blackout (he did use it on DB on a chair once) but since both Dean and Reigns have apparently gotten new finishers maybe that will also be the case for rollins?
> 
> Also, had a thought: usually the ones dominating up until a ppv are sure to lose at the ppv.... well... The Shield have been looking pretty much bulletproof against hell no... should we be worried?


Hope not, I've enjoyed the booking of the Shield so far - might be a little bleh for some, but the fact that they are keeping the three "newcomers" looking strong looks like a positive sign for their futures. Hope it keeps up, best thing going at the moment for me.

Love that Ambrose finisher too, Kofi made it look great on Raw.


----------



## Duwayne

The Shield should just break up after Extreme Rules. This angle gets boring and boring after every RAW.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Duwayne said:


> *The Shield should just break up* after Extreme Rules. This angle gets boring and boring after every RAW.


Well that's your opinion, but... :favre2


----------



## Asenath

Duwayne said:


> The Shield should just break up after Extreme Rules. This angle gets boring and boring after every RAW.


Graphic representation of my face while reading this post:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

1. Reigns beating up his fathers brothers children's kids in The Usos. :bateman

2. Ambrose with dat FINISHER on Kofi. :mark:

3. Rollins being awesome as usual! :bateman

ps. anybody have a gif of the wicked clothesline from Roman to Uso? : That was so brutal!!! :mark:

and Duwayne, no one's forcing you to watch The Shield. Go take a piss or simply skip it. it's simple. Breaking up the Shield at this point would be a terrible mistake. Sometimes I'm glad that the WWE don't listen to the IWC.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Clique said:


> I'm sure you'll love these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the finisher at first when he did it to Kane which was probably down to Kane's size making the move look awkward, but Kofi sold it perfectly like a spike DDT.


Thank you!!! :mark: :mark:


That finisher! :bateman

Dean and Roman side by side :bateman :bateman

Great start to my day!


----------



## THANOS

Clique said:


> .


Such an excellent finisher when sold correctly. I think he should try and perfect it well and then preceed with a gut kick and execute it quickly in a fluid motion like Austin's Stunner.

Also, what do you guys suppose he will name the finisher? I'm hoping he names it something weird yet iconic so it will stick with his character forever like the Pedigree.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Out of the three, Reigns has the most developed move-set so far.

-We have the Spear, which is by far the most glorious spear since the days of Goldberg.
-We have the Powerbomb, which he could use as a singles star.
-Then the Samoan drop, which he has preformed eloquently a few times.
-Then the mean Clothesline, which he gave to the Uso's.

The guy is shaping guy to be a great main event star in the future. Ambrose is slowly getting his move-set established, whilst Rollins is lagging behind and needs to develop him some more moves, but Reigns has the most established move-set yet.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TheGreatBanana said:


> Out of the three, Reigns has the most developed move-set so far.
> 
> -We have the Spear, which is by far the most glorious spear since the days of Goldberg.
> -We have the Powerbomb, which he could use as a singles star.
> -Then the Samoan drop, which he has preformed eloquently a few times.
> -Then the mean Clothesline, which he gave to the Uso's.
> 
> The guy is shaping guy to be a great main event star in the future. Ambrose is slowly getting his move-set established, whilst Rollins is lagging behind and needs to develop him some more moves, but Reigns has the most established move-set yet.


Yep. Plus Reigns performs those moves so well. I cannot believe he's only been in the business for what, 3 years? He's still green but he's got tremendous potential and he's improving quickly. He's not that bad on the mic either. 

I think that just like with Goldberg, it's his NFL background that makes the Spear look so devastating.

Still waiting for a gif of the clothesline. :mark:

Oh and don't forget the _Moment of Silence_ that he used while in NXT:








(couldn't find a a better gif...)


----------



## tbp82

Observations from The Shield vs. Kofi/The Usos and Shield's involvement on RAW.

1.) The Usos are great talents. They were arguably outside of Roman Reigns the most impressive in that match. Ironic that they are all family.

2.) This was the most of Reigns moveset we've seen on TV or PPV. Again, he was impressive.

3.) I thought Rollins was just kinda there.

4.) Ambrose as well kinda got lost in the shuffle.

5.) Kofi Kingston has zero direction last week people thought Big E. was gonna face him this week because Ambrose looked at the belt after the match a few are suggesting him and due to WWE showing footage of Kofi/Cesaro's feud it looks like they could be next. Who knows?

6.) When is WWE gonna go ahead and announce Ambrose/Rollins or Ambrose/Reigns or Rollins/Reigns vs. Hell No for the tag titles. They are already feuding why not just make the match official you got only two weeks til Extreme Rules.

7.) Hate that Supercena and his chair ran them off so easily but, still overall another good night.


----------



## Killmonger

Fandango said:


> I keep saying it over and over, and I will say it again.
> 
> The Shield are bigger than any title in the WWE (barring the WWE Championship) and winning any title would bring them down by epic proportions. You simply can't put the belts on them because if you do, who is going to beat them? That's not even the issue. If they become champions, who is going to look CREDIBLE enough to even challenge them? They have destroyed every top star in the company already. Cena, Sheamus, Ryback, Orton, Bryan, Kane, Mysterio, Miz, the list goes on and on.
> 
> It just can't happen. If it does, they won't be losing the belts for a VERY long time and that would just mean that other superstars wouldn't be able to move up the card.


This.

They've beaten everyone. Anything but the WWE championship would be a step down at this point.


----------



## Neil_totally

I don't think we've seen Rollins' flying/jumping stomp, have we? That was my favourite move of his in NXT for sure. Loved seeing him doing it to folk on chairs etc. I definitely prefer it to the jumping/flying knee.

EDIT: shit video, but you get to see the finisher pretty well...






embed seems to not work, so here's the link...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7S0zVQtmp0


----------



## Cookie Monster

Neil_totally said:


> I don't think we've seen Rollins' flying/jumping stomp, have we? That was my favourite move of his in NXT for sure. Loved seeing him doing it to folk on chairs etc. I definitely prefer it to the jumping/flying knee.
> 
> EDIT: shit video, but you get to see the finisher pretty well...


I believe he done the stomp to Bryan at TLC on a chair.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

YOU DON'T WANT JOHN CENA TO TAKE DEAN AMBROSE'S FINISHER. YOU JUST DON'T WANT IT.


----------



## NeyNey

x78 said:


> Ambrose taking the US title judging from their segment tonight.





Telos said:


> Dean Ambrose rubbing his hands together and staring a hole into that US championship belt :mark:





The Enforcer said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one that noticed Ambrose staring down the US belt like a plate of ribs. I'd be kinda surprised if he took it off Kofi in the near future since they've kind of hinted at Big E and Cesaro both going after it too. Definitely wouldn't mind seeing the Shield walk out of ER with the US and tag belts.


Wasn't it awesome????!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Oh gooood!










And.. fuck you WWE, for showing Replays after a few seconds while Ambrose was starring at the title. :cussin:

I loved the way Ambrose pinned Kofi and there was an epic Ambrose mark with a Shirt. You are cool.

:bateman... This is gonna be so awesome. Everything.


----------



## Stroker Ace

If the Shield has beaten everyone of importance and the titles would be a step down then what the hell are they supposed to do?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Hate to break the news to you in here but after Raw went off the air the Shield lost in a dark match against Cena and team hell no so their undefeated streak is over


----------



## NeyNey

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Hate to break the news to you in here but after Raw went off the air the Shield lost in a dark match against Cena and team hell no so their undefeated streak is over


Oh look, it's a DQ victory again. iper1


----------



## MJD32

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Hate to break the news to you in here but after Raw went off the air the Shield lost in a dark match against Cena and team hell no so their undefeated streak is over


They have been losing due to DQ for a month now during dark shows. Faces always win dark matches after the show airs.


----------



## CALΔMITY

It wouldn't be a thread without having its dose of KKF.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Please dont engage them and dont quote their posts. 

I've already ignored them and I dont need to keep reading their stupidity.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Well I still this counts as them losing in dark matches. My god when they do eventually lose on tv and they will all you in here will be on suicide watch


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> Oh look, it's a DQ victory again. iper1


Not only was it a DQ loss, but it was in a dark match. And those don't mean anything. They're still undefeated as a team. 



NeyNey said:


> I loved the way Ambrose pinned Kofi and there was an epic Ambrose mark with a Shirt. You are cool.


You mean the guy with the Explicit Ambrose Violence shirt? I noticed him too! I want that shirt so badly...


----------



## x78

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Well I still this counts as them losing in dark matches. My god when they do eventually lose on tv and they will all you in here will be on suicide watch


They must have lost 30 or 40 matches by DQ, at least. Pretty much every single house show and post-show dark match since they debuted.


----------



## NeyNey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Not only was it a DQ loss, but it was in a dark match. And those don't mean anything. They're still undefeated as a team.
> 
> 
> You mean the guy with the Explicit Ambrose Violence shirt? I noticed him too! I want that shirt so badly...


Yes I mean him! :mark: 

...damn and we still answer KKFs posts, after all those years of knowing she's just a troll and just repeats popular opinions. 
I feel so disgusting right now. :vettel


----------



## mgman

Ahahaha. The Shield got normalized last night on RAW. Remember how much beating they could take and still recover? Yet last night the power of the closing segment changed all that. It took a simple diving attack from one guy (Daniel Bryan) through the ropes to knock out 2 MEMBERS and keep them down. And then just a few punches from John Cena set up Roman Reigns for the AA (before Ryback attacked Cena) and Roman Reigns couldn't recover from that. And they were still down while Ryback was standing over Cena and taunting him.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> I feel so disgusting right now. :vettel


There there, it's okay. Go take a shower.


----------



## NeyNey

Taker2theMoon said:


> There there, it's okay. Go take a shower.


No, I take the chance to say that I love your drawing. :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> No, I take the chance to say that I love your drawing. :mark:


Well thank you. I'm glad you like. It's hard to cartoonize a real person and make something original out of it. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## NeyNey

Taker2theMoon said:


> Well thank you. I'm glad you like. It's hard to cartoonize a real person and make something original out of it. I'm very happy with it.


So fucking right. I fail every time when I get to his lips lol. They're just too special. :bateman and :vettel at the same time.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

mgman said:


> Ahahaha. The Shield got normalized last night on RAW. Remember how much beating they could take and still recover? Yet last night the power of the closing segment changed all that. It took a simple diving attack from one guy (Daniel Bryan) through the ropes to knock out 2 MEMBERS and keep them down. And then just a few punches from John Cena set up Roman Reigns for the AA (before Ryback attacked Cena) and Roman Reigns couldn't recover from that. And they were still down while Ryback was standing over Cena and taunting him.


You have a point there Daniel took out both Seth and Dean and these are the guys who claim to bring justice to people lol


----------



## TheFranticJane

iDogBea said:


> If the Shield has beaten everyone of importance and the titles would be a step down then what the hell are they supposed to do?


Destroy the titles - steal them and have an angle where they give the belts to random fans outside the arena or something. Perhaps have a series of vignettes where they shove the belt down a toilet or drag it behind a car.
Play up the history of the titles and have the angle as an assault on the history of wrestling itself.

I think that's the next step - showing the Shield as being so out of control that they want to do away with the concept of titles and have everything become an Anarchistic feeding frenzy.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> So fucking right. I fail every time when I get to his lips lol. They're just too special. :bateman and :vettel at the same time.


Yeah his lips, along with his eyes, are definitely the most noticeable features of his face. The cool thing about cartooning is that all you really need to do is focus on the most defining. I like to do realism as well, but I prefer cartoons. :lol


----------



## jamal.

Ok, Ambrose/Moxley fans, can someone link me to this particular FCW episode of where this picture of Ambrose right here below is from? Thanks.


----------



## Telos

jamal. said:


> Ok, Ambrose/Moxley fans, can someone link me to this particular FCW episode of where this picture of Ambrose right here below is from? Thanks.


October 30, 2011

Seth Rollins vs. Damien Sandow, Jack Brisco 15 Championship Match

*Part 1*





skip to Ambrose

*Part 2*





AMBROSE!

I encourage you to watch, Ambrose is hilarious here


----------



## jamal.

Thank you bro! Repped.


----------



## NeyNey

Telos :clap

Also 

















:bateman


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> Telos :clap
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bateman


Dat position! :bateman


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Dean Ambrose's finisher is pretty damn badass. What does he call it?


----------



## Stroker Ace

NeyNey said:


> Telos :clap
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bateman


I'll happily lose to him in a match if it means being pinned like that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Between this pin and the one that Orton put on Sandow last night, I was like this isn't very PG :barkley
and I ain't complaining


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Liking the goodies in this thread  i want that explicit ambrose violence shirt too!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MJD32

I bought that shirt a month ago. Turnbuckle Tees sells it. I love that shirt!


----------



## CoverD

I feel like the Shield isn't being used to their full potential, they need to really have more of a story line than just running in and putting a beat down on superstars or showing up in random tag matches.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

MJD32 said:


> I bought that shirt a month ago. Turnbuckle Tees sells it. I love that shirt!


Really? Sweet, thanks! im checking that site out! Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MJD32

BaBy FireFly said:


> Really? Sweet, thanks! im checking that site out! Lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I like their wrestling designs better than the official WWE ones. They had a dolphin shirt on there for Dolph about a month ago too.


----------



## Telos

MJD32 said:


> I bought that shirt a month ago. Turnbuckle Tees sells it. I love that shirt!


Yeah I was looking at that earlier. Site is currently down for orders.










WANT.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Telos said:


> Yeah I was looking at that earlier. Site is currently down for orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WANT.


I'd rather have the one that said Moxley, just because it's the original.

I'll be buying the shirt as well once the site goes back up.


----------



## Telos

For the hell of it, here's a clip of Roman Reigns cutting a promo on NXT last year.

http://touch.dailymotion.com/video/xv06k8_roman-reign-s-interview_sport




iDogBea said:


> I'd rather have the one that said Moxley, just because it's the original.
> 
> I'll be buying the shirt as well once the site goes back up.


I hear that. Explicit Mox Violence is really a tribute to his indie days. I remember seeing him wear the Explicit Ambrose Violence trunks on FCW once.


----------



## y2j4lyf

jamal. said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

Have these been posted. Check out those Hounds of Justice.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Telos said:


> I hear that. Explicit Mox Violence is really a tribute to his indie days. I remember seeing him wear the Explicit Ambrose Violence trunks on FCW once.


I wonder if he plans to bring that back, I imagine he did that to his trunks because he really likes that logo and didnt wanna part with it. Which is good because WWE sucks these days with thinking of creative shirts and logos for their characters.



Soupman Prime said:


> Have these been posted. Check out those Hounds of Justice.


Big men with little dogs who they also dress up in stupid outfits.....lost some cool points with me Roman.

And it's a Chihuahua....bleh.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Soupman Prime said:


> Have these been posted. Check out those Hounds of Justice.


I love how that dog is just chilling on Seth.

I hate little yappy dogs like chihuahuas but to tell the truth they were the last thing I noticed in the pic, was otherwise distracted :westbrook2


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> I love how that dog is just chilling on Seth.
> 
> I hate little yappy dogs like chihuahuas but to tell the truth they were the last thing I noticed in the pic, was otherwise distracted :westbrook2


Figures  at least it's another pic to add to your collection.


----------



## SubZero3:16

iDogBea said:


> Figures  at least it's another pic to add to your collection.


Hey! How did you know about my.....ummm, yeahhh, that was a good raw match wasn't it? :argh:


----------



## Damien

This thread is just too damn awesome!


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Dean Ambrose vs. Daniel Bryan confirmed for Smackdown this week. :bateman


----------



## Spicoli

AMBROSE WITH THEM SINGLES MATCHES!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

Yeah I'd actually like Seth to get some singles matches. WWE must really live Dean to showcase him that much though.


----------



## Stroker Ace

It's Roman who needs a match, he hasnt had one yet and it's overdue.


----------



## CALΔMITY

iDogBea said:


> It's Roman who needs a match, he hasnt had one yet and it's overdue.


True that.


----------



## Bushmaster

Roman isnt gonna.get a singles match anytime soon :lol there are ppl on here who love him for sure and say he's a future champ but theres a reason why he doesnt get much mic or ring time. I'd rather have Seth get a match over Reigns. Roman would have to face someone like Evan Bourne or Rey to look good.


----------



## Paul Rudd

I wonder how Seth and Roman feel about Dean getting all the solo spotlight. I feel bad for them but at the same time I'm enjoying seeing Dean get the attention he deserves.


----------



## Ash Ketchum

In a couple of months these guy will jobbing to and be buried by John Cena.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Soupman Prime said:


> Roman isnt gonna.get a singles match anytime soon :lol there are ppl on here who love him for sure and say he's a future champ but theres a reason why he doesnt get much mic or ring time. I'd rather have Seth get a match over Reigns. Roman would have to face someone like Evan Bourne or Rey to look good.


It doesn't have to be on the caliber of a Bryan/Dean match, it can be a match just showing off his power moves. I honestly don't think he'd put on a bad match if given the chance, from the little he does in tag matches he holds his own.

It's the only way he's going to get better, you can't expect him to get better doing the bare minimum playing third fiddle to Seth and Dean's skills. You need to stick him in some solo matches so he learns how to put on a good match on his own.

And the reason why Roman does talk much is the same reason why Batista didn't in Evolution or Chyna in DX, they're muscle. Typically actions speak louder than words with them, not to mention he's the best talker outside of the ring so it's not like his mic skills are horrible.


----------



## Itami

Dean getting all the singles matches is mostly due to storylines... yes he was chosen to face Taker for whatever reason (apparently he's more trusted?), but facing Kane was a natural progression from that match and with DB, if you've read the spoilers, you know why.

I do wish for more Seth matches... though since he's lacking Dean's fun mannerisms, I'm not that bothered by it. He's a great worker/athlete, but eh.


----------



## Spicoli

Ash Ketchum said:


> In a couple of months these guy will jobbing to and be buried by John Cena.


Really?...... :miz


----------



## Spicoli

Itami said:


> Dean getting all the singles matches is mostly due to storylines... yes he was chosen to face Taker for whatever reason (apparently he's more trusted?), but facing Kane was a natural progression from that match and with Kofi, he's obviously gonna challenge him for the title.
> 
> I do wish for more Seth matches... though since he's lacking Dean's fun mannerisms, I'm not that bothered by it. He's a great worker/athlete, but eh.


I think Seth's time to shine is when him and Reigns pick up the tag titles. Because him being the better worker of the two, I could see him carrying the team for a bit.


----------



## Stroker Ace

I wonder if once they win the titles (you know they will) if this will be the start of Dean's ego and craziness slowly breaking up the Shield.

Because he's the one who won the singles title first so he feels he's above Seth or Roman?

I don't want them breaking up anytime soon, but I'm thinking that's the route they're going toward down the line.


----------



## Smoogle

Ash Ketchum said:


> In a couple of months these guy will jobbing to and be buried by John Cena.


well until then just enjoy it


----------



## Itami

iDogBea said:


> I wonder if once they win the titles (you know they will) if this will be the start of Dean's ego and craziness slowly breaking up the Shield.
> 
> Because he's the one who won the singles title first so he feels he's above Seth or Roman?
> 
> I don't want them breaking up anytime soon, but I'm thinking that's the route they're going toward down the line.


They'll probably take that route, but for a different reason, not because of the titles. They will most likely celebrate having the championships as equals. Plus, tag titles > US. title at this point, so nothing Dean can brag about.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> Telos :clap
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bateman


gifs do not work when I am on my droid but now that I am on my lap top and I can see this...holy hell *bites down on finger and whimpers* LOL

@MJD32 yeah their designs are def way better!


----------



## El Barto




----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> They'll probably take that route, but for a different reason, not because of the titles. They will most likely celebrate having the championships as equals. Plus, tag titles > US. title at this point, so nothing Dean can brag about.


You're likely right. I do picture them losing the titles before they break up which I'm hoping will be around Dec, by then Dean should be damn near ready to go off the rails.

I want the Shield to make it past Nov so it'll be a full year they've been together and dominant.


----------



## CreamOfTheCrop

*Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*

After Ambrose pinned Kofi, that glance at his US title seemed like subtle foreshadowing.

Pretty sure Hell No are going to drop the Belts to them by the next two ppvs.

Anyone else agree?


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*

It`s not unrealistic . I think them taking the titles at ER is pretty obvious at this point . The US title would be pointless though. Its a jobber title now.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Can't wait to see Future GOAT Ambrose go one on one with Present GOAT Bryan on Smackdown.


----------



## RVD'S BONG

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*

Yeah,they are taking the belts from Hell No for sure.
After beating Kane and Daniel Bryan I see them challenging for the belt.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*

they are better off without the titles


----------



## bigbuxxx

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*

only the wwe championship matters nowadays so who cares if they all capture gold.


----------



## CreamOfTheCrop

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*



bigbuxxx said:


> only the wwe championship matters nowadays so who cares if they all capture gold.


With how damn near perfect they have been booked, maybe (and this is a huge maybe), they can bring prestige to those respective belts and make it matter again:blake


----------



## NeyNey

Oh my lord, Ambrose vs. Bryan? :bateman :bateman :bateman

I hope this match will be a long one. 8*D

I still think Roman doesn't do any single matches because they save him up for something. 



Telos said:


> For the hell of it, here's a clip of Roman Reigns cutting a promo on NXT last year.
> 
> http://touch.dailymotion.com/video/xv06k8_roman-reign-s-interview_sport


I remember watching it, I was so fucking annoyed by the women constantly screaming "_YOUUU SUUUUCK!!!_" "_BLA BLA BLA!_" "_BOOOOO!_"


----------



## Spicoli

Telos said:


> For the hell of it, here's a clip of Roman Reigns cutting a promo on NXT last year.
> 
> http://touch.dailymotion.com/video/xv06k8_roman-reign-s-interview_sport


I'll be damned......That was a good promo! :clap


----------



## Y2Jbabyy

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*

I don't think they need titles as long as they continue to be booked strongly. Holding the Tag Titles and WWE or WHC by Summerslam would be much more impressive. The US title just doesn't mean that much anymore.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*

Three Man Power Trip into Power Corrupts... easy storyline for dysfunction and chaos.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

MJD32 said:


> I bought that shirt a month ago. Turnbuckle Tees sells it. I love that shirt!


You know if they ship worldwide? I couldn't find anything when I searched quickly.



Telos said:


> For the hell of it, here's a clip of Roman Reigns cutting a promo on NXT last year.
> 
> http://touch.dailymotion.com/video/xv06k8_roman-reign-s-interview_sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that. Explicit Mox Violence is really a tribute to his indie days. I remember seeing him wear the Explicit Ambrose Violence trunks on FCW once.


I was searching at his NXT finisher yesterday and remembered that something like that happened, but then for some reason my memory tricked me and I forgot it. so THANK YOU!!!! :mark:
(now I'll watch it before dementia hits again)
btw I would've liked to see where he would've gone with that gimmick. not your usual gimmick for a samoan in the WWE. 



Dean/Moxley said:


> Dean Ambrose vs. Daniel Bryan confirmed for Smackdown this week. :bateman


OH GOD YES!!!! :bateman :bateman :bateman



heels4life said:


> I wonder how Seth and Roman feel about Dean getting all the solo spotlight. I feel bad for them but at the same time I'm enjoying seeing Dean get the attention he deserves.


I'm sure it'll soon be their turn and that they are professional enough to not get heat between eachother just because of that.



Ash Ketchum said:


> In a couple of months these guy will jobbing to and be buried by John Cena.


ositivity



NeyNey said:


> Oh my lord, Ambrose vs. Bryan? :bateman :bateman :bateman
> 
> I hope this match will be a long one. 8*D
> 
> I still think Roman doesn't do any single matches because they save him up for something.


I can't wait to see this!!! :mark: 

I think so too, but if it's Ambrose/Rollins in the tag match, I'd like to see Roman squash someone quickly too.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*

I want them to have all the belts. That would be totally awesome. The guys have proved they are unstoppable and brilliant team workers, they have beaten loads of big names in the WWE. I can really see them capturing nearly evey single title, maybe one each of the following: the IC title, the US title and the WWE title and then two of them can handle the tag titles, you want to get over new talent right now, and if you want it done in a big way thats the sure way to do it. The Shield are probably *the* most dominant stable we have seen since Evolution, and I find myself thinking they are surpassing them.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*

It's a double-edged sword because if they are to take the tag titles they'll need to hold them for a long time to regain the prestige of the title or to really do _anything_ with it and to do that they have to consistently beat challengers for months on end.

Who is going to challenge them? They've already beaten pretty much all the tag division including the champions as well as beating superstars who are above the championship like Cena, Orton, Show, Sheamus etc.

They're almost above the titles. Either upper-midcarders would have to lower to the tag division or they themselves would have to drop down into the tag depths to drop the titles at some point in the future.

I don't think they need the titles, they're doing just fine. It would be cool if they beat the tag champs but didn't accept the title to prove a point that they aren't about accomplishment but about justice if they wanted to link it to their gimmick.

Plenty of potential, I just don't see it being in the tag division.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*



Evolution said:


> It's a double-edged sword because if they are to take the tag titles they'll need to hold them for a long time to regain the prestige of the title or to really do _anything_ with it and to do that they have to consistently beat challengers for months on end.


Haven't Kane and D-Bry done just that..minus the consistently beat challengers thing as there are no tag teams anymore as your post kinda lays out. Unless Vince has something big in mind for Kane or Daniel I don't see why they should take the belts off of them. At some point soon they could do the 1 year as tag champs angle to give the belts a little bit of elevating but again...who challenges for them at that point? As long as the belts are around, keep them with Hell No...otherwise just 86 them.


----------



## Chris90

The age of God-Brose.


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*

Did I miss something? They physically had the tag straps on SD, then on Raw Team Hell No had them back.

I can see Seth and Dean winning holding the tag team championship while Roman holds the US title. Watch the interaction between Dean and Roman after the match, very much gave me the feeling Dean was telling Roman the US title would be his.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

can someone please post the video of their promo on smackdown(I think it was smackdown) where ambrose is snapping his fingers into the camera...I can not find that thing anywhere on youtube or real player. thanks.


----------



## Spicoli

BaBy FireFly said:


> can someone please post the video of their promo on smackdown(I think it was smackdown) where ambrose is snapping his fingers into the camera...I can not find that thing anywhere on youtube or real player. thanks.


Dont know how to post videos on here but just copy and paste the link LOL https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj_rKyjMdrk Your Welcome :sandow


----------



## 2K JAY

*Should Dean Ambrose main event right now?*

I think he's got all the tools. I'm against having a leader of The Shield but I think WWE should make it obvious that this guy is the best one in the group. I wouldn't be against a Cena vs Ryback vs Ambrose Triple Threat match for the title. With Ambrose threatening to take the title to The Shield. 

Come to think of it, I think all 3 of these guys are credible enough for a WWE title match. Imagine Cena vs The Shield in a 3 on 1 handicap match for the WWE title? That would be a great PPV main event for me and it would add a different dynamic to the storyline such as "Which Shield member will go for the pin?", "Who there be conflict in the group or will they stay as one?" 

Of course, none of them have to win the title and you could have the likes of Ryback, Sheamus and Hell No come to Cena's aid to take out the other 2 while Cena gets the victory or something. But something FRESH like this needs to happen. Something that has us thinking. 

I wouldn't be against WWE Champion Dean Ambrose though. I have to say, that would be epic for the Shield.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Should Dean Ambrose main event right now?*

Why make them look weak by having them lose a 3 on 1 handicap match?

No need to rush their progress up the card. It's WAY too early for them to be even thinking about WHC matches LET ALONE WWE title.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: Should Dean Ambrose main event right now?*

You need tag titles first, followed by a singles title, then have him feud out side of the shield on hid own and say by WM 31 have him win it or push him to winning it soon after


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Should Dean Ambrose main event right now?*



King Bebe said:


> I think he's got all the tools. I'm against having a leader of The Shield but *I think WWE should make it obvious that this guy is the best one in the group.* I wouldn't be against a Cena vs Ryback vs Ambrose Triple Threat match for the title. With Ambrose threatening to take the title to The Shield.
> 
> Come to think of it, I think all 3 of these guys are credible enough for a WWE title match. Imagine Cena vs The Shield in a 3 on 1 handicap match for the WWE title? That would be a great PPV main event for me and it would add a different dynamic to the storyline such as "Which Shield member will go for the pin?", "Who there be conflict in the group or will they stay as one?"
> 
> Of course, none of them have to win the title and you could have the likes of Ryback, Sheamus and Hell No come to Cena's aid to take out the other 2 while Cena gets the victory or something. But something FRESH like this needs to happen. Something that has us thinking.
> 
> I wouldn't be against WWE Champion Dean Ambrose though. I have to say, that would be epic for the Shield.


I feel like they've already made it obvious considering he's the only member doing singles matches, atleast _currently_. He faced Taker two weeks ago, he faced Kane last week, so... Yeah. Yes, Seth Rollins had that one singles match with Big Show a while ago but nobody cared about that + I think that was pretty short unlike Ambrose's two matches.

Hopefully one day he's WWE champion but they shouldn't do what they did to Sheamus or Ryback and push him to the main event scene too quickly and that goes for the rest of The Shield, because it would look/be and seem unrealistic and just unnecessary. I like all three guys, but I don't want them to be rushed to the top. Having them win the team titles is fine because they've been around long enough to become the tag team champions, plus because they all have great chemistry & are kick-ass in the ring, so that's fine. As for one of them winning US/IC titles, I'm mixed on that, because then if for example Dean Ambrose beats Kofi for the US title, it'll seem like Dean Ambrose is the leader because 1) he's the one doing the most singles matches, atleast as of right now 2) he's the one with a singles title. You know? I'm not a big fan of that idea. Maybe that's just me.

I said to myself in my head that this post was just gonna be short, but it seems a bit long. :lol Sorry lmao! When it comes to The Shield, I tend to get long-winded when it comes to my post. Not that that's a bad thing. :rock4


----------



## HOV

*Re: Should Dean Ambrose main event right now?*

No. He's no where near ready. We only just seen his finisher for the first time recently. Roman Reigns would be a better choice to go against Cena and Ryback. Can't believe the IWC are still creaming over Ambrose.


----------



## YunisTaker

*Re: Should Dean Ambrose main event right now?*

*Haha no. He's no where near ready yet, I'm not sure he ever will. There's just some wrestlers that's never meant to be world champion and I think Dean Ambrose is one of them.*


----------



## Perestroika

*Re: Should Dean Ambrose main event right now?*

I think that Ambrose would definitely be able to perform well as a main-eventer and put on great matches with the likes of Cena, Punk and other WWE title contenders - but I'd rather that they take their time in building the guy up, letting him carry around a midcard strap for a while before pushing for the biggest prize. I don't have enough faith in WWE creative to usher in a good Ambrose top title reign yet - they'd probably think "what is there left to do with the Shield now they have all the titles?" and the break-up of the group would be precipitated. Perhaps he could embark upon an extended run with the US title, avoiding a loss for months on end, and end up prevailing in a champion vs champion bout (perhaps after winning MITB?) That way, with a slow but steady progression to the top, we hopefully build and build upon Ambrose's legitimacy and also extend the shelflife of the Shield.


----------



## Ovidswaggle

*Re: Should Dean Ambrose main event right now?*

Yeah I'm torn on this. I think it is too soon to be a true MEer, but I also think giving Reigns and Rollins the tag belts and Ambrose a midcard belt would be pointless. I wish the midcard titles still meant something, I would say give Ambrose the IC belt for a good, long while and some strong contenders but now, eh. Maybe just the tag belts under free bird rules for a while, but even those seem pretty stupid these days


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Should Dean Ambrose main event right now?*

No I don't think he should main event, not while Cena is still so heavily dominating the picture.
His two singles matches have been good, but I think the tag team titles with the free bird rule needs to apply.
I don't mind seeing a few singles matches, I've made it clear my two favourites from sheild are rollins and ambrose, such as we got vs Taker and Kane.
But I wouldn't want him solo main eventing and putting over that young talent cena *smirk*


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Should Dean Ambrose main event right now?*

Yes, IMO. Normally I'm against guys being pushed early, but dammit this guy is ready and we need a new main eventer RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Nattie7

*Re: Should Dean Ambrose main event right now?*



AmWolves10 said:


> Yes, IMO. Normally I'm against guys being pushed early, but dammit this guy is ready and we need a new main eventer RIGHT NOW!


I would hate for him to main event and have all his momentum crushed by Cena.
And you and I both know that would happen.
Cena has/will always dominate the main event scene.


----------



## DaBaws29

*Re: Should Dean Ambrose main event right now?*

I'd be cool to see him or Ryback take the title from Cena.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*



CreamOfTheCrop said:


> With how damn near perfect they have been booked, maybe (and this is a huge maybe), they can bring prestige to those respective belts and make it matter again:blake


I can see that. Ziggler broght prestige back the us title and when Ryder won it the us title seemed very important and then it was ruined. Cody broght prestige back to the ic title before it was ruined. The tag titles were below jobber level and now with hell no they seem very important. So to my point I believe that the Shield can elevate any title if they are pushed as hard as now. I hope on of them wins the whc title this year though and in 2014 Ambrose can get the wwe title.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*

I'd be happy for a 3 man, Freebird Rule, tag championship.

All the other belts are the kiss of death for a heretofore strong push. Keep 'em away.


----------



## jackbhoy

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*

I would mark the fuck out for Team hell no vs Rollins and Reigns for the tag titles and Cena vs Ambrose for the WWE title at summerslam :mark:


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*

It's easier to say that they will win the tag titles... Maybe even before Summerslam.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*

I wouldn't be against this


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*



jerichosjacket said:


> It`s not unrealistic . I think them taking the titles at ER is pretty obvious at this point . The US title would be pointless though. Its a jobber title now.


It's only a jobber title because the champions were made into jobbers. You put it on one of the undefeated Shield and it's no longer a jobber's title.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*

Its so obvious these three overrated guys will have titles by Summerslam just look at how their being pushed


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*



wkdsoul said:


> Three Man Power Trip into Power Corrupts... easy storyline for dysfunction and chaos.


off-topic, but who's in your sig?



and on-topic. They shouldnt.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Honestly I won't mind them having the Tag Team belts but keep them out of the main title picture. Anything and everyone is being sacrificed to Cena and it wouldn't do anyone of them any good right. Some of y'all need to be patient and allow them to build and establish themselves individually as characters when The Shield envitably disbands before going for the WWE Title. Too fast of a push kills people off in the end.


----------



## Itami

floyd2386 said:


> while Roman holds the US title. Watch the interaction between Dean and Roman after the match, very much gave me the feeling Dean was telling Roman the US title would be his.


I thought so too, but based on what happens at SD, it probably won't be Roman going for the singles title.

ALSO YAY THE POLL IS BACK~! This thread felt naked without it.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I'd agree with the people that its too soon to put Ambrose in the WWE-title picture.

What I don't agree with is people saying:
A. He'll NEVER be ready for a world-title feud.
B. Reigns and/or Rollins are more ready for a world-title feud at this point.

I think its safe to say that WWE see's the most in Ambrose. He's got the most experience, he's the best talker, he gets to go one on one with Taker, Kane and Bryan.
Case closed.


----------



## MJD32

MoxleyMoxx said:


> You know if they ship worldwide? I couldn't find anything when I searched quickly.


I am not sure if they sell worldwide but you could ask them on their facebook page. Here it is:

https://www.facebook.com/TurnbuckleTees?fref=ts


----------



## Dallas

MrSmallPackage said:


> I'd agree with the people that its too soon to put Ambrose in the WWE-title picture.
> 
> What I don't agree with is people saying:
> A. He'll NEVER be ready for a world-title feud.
> B. Reigns and/or Rollins are more ready for a world-title feud at this point.
> 
> I think its safe to say that WWE see's the most in Ambrose. He's got the most experience, he's the best talker, he gets to go one on one with Taker, Kane and Bryan.
> Case closed.


I still reckon they see the most in Reigns, but don't feel he's strong enough in the ring for singles exhibitions yet. I hope I'm wrong because Ambrose has ridiculous talent levels - I like Reigns and Rollins a lot but Ambrose is something else.


----------



## Bushmaster

Stills think its Dean, Seth then Roman. I don't think he is big enough to be a monster heel. If he gets better in the ring and mic then things could change though.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its so obvious these three overrated guys will have titles by Summerslam just look at how their being pushed


You were on their dicks last week. Fucking mess.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Spicoli said:


> Dont know how to post videos on here but just copy and paste the link LOL https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj_rKyjMdrk Your Welcome :sandow


Thank you!


----------



## Itami

Shield's dark match from Raw: http://vimeo.com/65772118

Dean jumping like crazy and attacking DB in a weird way + Seth headbanging on the turnbuckle = :::










:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

BlackaryDaggery said:


> You were on their dicks last week. Fucking mess.


I think she has bipolar disorder. I mean yesterday she's here marking with us, then the next day she says they are overrated and shit all over them. Get a grip of yourself woman. Or then it's because she's a woman. Dunno.

to be honest, I don't really care who the WWE sees the most potential in at this point, as they are all almost equally awesome to me.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I think she has bipolar disorder. I mean yesterday she's here marking with us, then the next day she says they are overrated and shit all over them. Get a grip of yourself woman. Or then it's because she's a woman. Dunno.


Thats what I was thinking, bipolar much? Lol and she was def especially on rollins dick lol. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUNDAY

Spicoli said:


> Dont know how to post videos on here but just copy and paste the link LOL https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj_rKyjMdrk Your Welcome :sandow


For future reference. All you do is put what ever comes after the '=' in the link, between the youtube tags, so in this case it would be Kj_rKyjMdrk.






You're Welcome :sandow


----------



## Callisto

*Re: Got a feeling The Shield will all have gold by Summerslam*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> You were on their dicks last week. Fucking mess.


The girl is a troll. Let her be.


----------



## Telos

Here's the raw version of that promo, from the April 19th episode of SmackDown.






Edit - I find it amusing that Ambrose keeps pronouncing it "Rybeck". "WELCOME... BACK TO REALITY, RYBECK!" It's also not as grating as when Punk and Heyman [deliberately, in my opinion] mispronounce Brad Maddox as "Mad-Dawks".

I love The Shield's promos. I actually missed this one initially (I don't watch SD). I need to do a better job of at least hunting down their promos when they do them. I'm clearly not looking hard enough.


----------



## TD Stinger

After Monday, I can see why they're waiting so damn long to announce a match for ER. Obviously they'll do something w/ Hell No, but now it seems as if Dean is eyeing the US title as well. Most likely they're still going back and forth on what do to. B/c of other matches, I wouldn't be shocked if they just threw Kofi w/ Hell No and just make it a 6 Man Tag for all of the gold just to save time. 

Honestly, just combine the Orton/Show and Sheamus/Henry rivalries. While Sheamus/Henry has been entertaining, I could care less about Orton/Show. It all started w/ them and it should end w/ them. But you have the opportunity to do something more w/ The Shield. At this point, even an average fan can say that seeing The Shield twice in one night and Ambrose vs. Kingston than seeing Orton (who's been a complete holding pattern for like two years now) vs. Big Show (which we've seen many times before).

Also, some other notes. Did anyone hear that Shield chant on Raw? It lasted for like two seconds, but it was fairly loud. And also, I hated King on commentary during that match. Burying everything they have accomplished. Cole says "They beat the Undertaker". King say "I don't care." Oh and here is the capper, (and I'm paraphrasing) "I guarantee The Shield will not go undefeated they're entire career."

fpalm

No shit sherlock! I mean, I understand he's the good guy commentator and he is supposed to bash the bad guys. I get it. But you can bash the bad guys w/o burying them. Look at JBL. He supports the heels, but he gives props to everybody. Look at JR. JR would root for the good guys all night (Stone Cold! Stone Cold!) but he gave everyone their proper respect. King never does, and it really gets fucking frustating.


----------



## Telos

TD Stinger said:


> After Monday, I can see why they're waiting so damn long to announce a match for ER. Obviously they'll do something w/ Hell No, but now it seems as if Dean is eyeing the US title as well. Most likely they're still going back and forth on what do to. B/c of other matches, I wouldn't be shocked if they just threw Kofi w/ Hell No and just make it a 6 Man Tag for all of the gold just to save time.
> 
> Honestly, just combine the Orton/Show and Sheamus/Henry rivalries. While Sheamus/Henry has been entertaining, I could care less about Orton/Show. It all started w/ them and it should end w/ them. But you have the opportunity to do something more w/ The Shield. At this point, even an average fan can say that seeing The Shield twice in one night and Ambrose vs. Kingston than seeing Orton (who's been a complete holding pattern for like two years now) vs. Big Show (which we've seen many times before).
> 
> Also, some other notes. Did anyone hear that Shield chant on Raw? It lasted for like two seconds, but it was fairly loud. And also, I hated King on commentary during that match. Burying everything they have accomplished. Cole says "They beat the Undertaker". King say "I don't care." Oh and here is the capper, (and I'm paraphrasing) "I guarantee The Shield will not go undefeated they're entire career."
> 
> fpalm
> 
> No shit sherlock! I mean, I understand he's the good guy commentator and he is supposed to bash the bad guys. I get it. But you can bash the bad guys w/o burying them. Look at JBL. He supports the heels, but he gives props to everybody. Look at JR. JR would root for the good guys all night (Stone Cold! Stone Cold!) but he gave everyone their proper respect. King never does, and it really gets fucking frustating.


Very sad how far Lawler has fallen. He was brilliant as a heel commentator, but as a face he's over-the-top embarrassing. Sounds like a man-child at times. If he really made that argument against the Shield, he's a fool.


----------



## CALΔMITY

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I think she has bipolar disorder. I mean yesterday she's here marking with us, then the next day she says they are overrated and shit all over them. Get a grip of yourself woman. Or then it's because she's a woman. Dunno.


KKF is the greatest troll on this forum. Any mod with their right mind would have banned someone like KKF long before she managed to get a full red rep bar, but the mods like to watch us suffer. :lol Just learn to not take what she says seriously and you'll be golden.


----------



## SUNDAY

Taker2theMoon said:


> *KKF is the greatest troll on this forum*. Any mod with their right mind would have banned someone like KKF long before she managed to get a full red rep bar, but the mods like to watch us suffer. :lol Just learn to not take what she says seriously and you'll be golden.


Need I remind you of the days of HEELkris?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Clobberin' said:


> Need I remind you of the days of HEELkris?


HEELkris's comments amuse me, though. He doesn't so much troll me.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*What don't you think the Shield needs?*

What is something that people commonly ask for/want to be incorporated into the Shield or the Shield's story that you are completely against and don't think the Shield needs?

1) I'm 100% against the Shield having any leader or being part of any "higher power" or "master plan" angle. Though Brock in Swat gear would be badass.

2) 110% against Paige joining the Shield. Just a dumb idea. And unnecessary. It's mostly proposed by Paige marks who want to make her instantly relevant.


----------



## MJD32

*Re: What don't you think the Shield needs?*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> What is something that people commonly ask for/want to be incorporated into the Shield or the Shield's story that you are completely against and don't think the Shield needs?
> 
> 1) I'm 100% against the Shield having any leader or being part of any "higher power" or "master plan" angle. Though Brock in Swat gear would be badass.
> 
> 2) 110% against Paige joining the Shield. Just a dumb idea. And unnecessary. It's mostly proposed by Paige marks who want to make her instantly relevant.


Same. I think I hate the leader thing the most.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

The Shield beat one of the GOATS in the Undertaker.

"I don't care."

Does he try to kill everything ; besides himself?


"LETS ALL FANDANGOOOOOOOO"


----------



## TheGreatBanana

It's possible that The Shield will have a leader in the future and it's likely to be Lesnar. The Shield, Punk, Heyman and Lesnar connection is going to come full circle, the story is just too good not to capitalise on.

We all know that Heyman had dealings with The Shield to prevent Ryback from winning the title. Which nearly had Vince to fire him, but then comes out Lesnar who overshadowed Heyman's involvement with the Shield, but also hide another motive that we haven't seen yet.

I think it would be brilliant if we had Heyman somehow managing to kayfabe have control over the company, with guys like Lesnar, Punk, Shield running supreme. It would make interesting TV.


----------



## x78

*Re: What don't you think the Shield needs?*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> What is something that people commonly ask for/want to be incorporated into the Shield or the Shield's story that you are completely against and don't think the Shield needs?
> 
> 1) I'm 100% against the Shield having any leader or being part of any "higher power" or "master plan" angle. Though Brock in Swat gear would be badass.
> 
> 2) 110% against Paige joining the Shield. Just a dumb idea. And unnecessary. It's mostly proposed by Paige marks who want to make her instantly relevant.


Kassius Ohno joining The Shield! That's by far the worst one for me, I can't believe people were seriously suggesting that or could possibly think it would have been a good idea.


----------



## CALΔMITY

You guys might hate me for this... :lol

After reading Boxes-with-Gods's post about the leader part, I immediately got the powerpuff girls theme song stuck in my head. I started comparing Reigns to Buttercup, Rollins to Bubbles, and Ambrose to Blossom... The thought won't leave my head now! I'm so so sorry for even sharing this with you.


----------



## Telos

TheGreatBanana said:


> It's possible that The Shield will have a leader in the future and it's likely to be Lesnar. The Shield, Punk, Heyman and Lesnar connection is going to come full circle, the story is just too good not to capitalise on.
> 
> We all know that Heyman had dealings with The Shield to prevent Ryback from winning the title. Which nearly had Vince to fire him, but then comes out Lesnar who overshadowed Heyman's involvement with the Shield, but also hide another motive that we haven't seen yet.
> 
> I think it would be brilliant if we had Heyman somehow managing to kayfabe have control over the company, with guys like Lesnar, Punk, Shield running supreme. It would make interesting TV.


Part of me agrees and is intrigued by this super-stable idea. Part of me cringes at the idea of The Shield being demoted to underlings/lackies. I didn't much care for the "Heyman buying off The Shield" angle and I'm glad that's been swept under the rug ever since. I'd rather they continue to answer to no one.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Taker2theMoon said:


> You guys might hate me for this... :lol
> 
> After reading Boxes-with-Gods's post about the leader part, I immediately got the powerpuff girls theme song stuck in my head. I started comparing Reigns to Buttercup, Rollins to Bubbles, and Ambrose to Blossom... The thought won't leave my head now! I'm so so sorry for even sharing this with you.


Somewhere....there is a pic of this. And nice going, now you got me thinking about it.

"Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns have dedicated their lives to fighting crime and the FORCES....OF...EVIL!"


----------



## Delbusto

Not the greatest vid, but just wanted to get a video of this match done. Ambrose's finisher on Kingston was hella awesome though.


----------



## Bushmaster

Taker2theMoon said:


> You guys might hate me for this... :lol
> 
> After reading Boxes-with-Gods's post about the leader part, I immediately got the powerpuff girls theme song stuck in my head. I started comparing Reigns to Buttercup, Rollins to Bubbles, and Ambrose to Blossom... The thought won't leave my head now! I'm so so sorry for even sharing this with you.


Umm why girls when you got the Rowdy Ruff Boys


----------



## SUNDAY

Soupman Prime said:


> Umm why girls when you got the Rowdy Ruff Boys


Because who the fuck are the "Rowdy Ruff Boys". They're the 3MB of the cartoon world.


----------



## CALΔMITY

iDogBea said:


> Somewhere....there is a pic of this. And nice going, now you got me thinking about it.
> 
> *"Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns have dedicated their lives to fighting crime and the FORCES....OF...EVIL!"*


I'm kinda tempted to try and draw the shield in the PPG style. :lol Kinda...
You know you watched too much PPG as a kid when you read that entirely in the narrator's voice.



Soupman Prime said:


> Umm why girls when you got the Rowdy Ruff Boys





Clobberin' said:


> *Because who the fuck are the "Rowdy Ruff Boys"*. They're the 3MB of the cartoon world.


As much as I like 3MB, I never cared much for the RRB so...what Clobberin' said.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

JBL's commentary is magical during The Shield's matches.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Telos said:


> Here's the raw version of that promo, from the April 19th episode of SmackDown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - I find it amusing that Ambrose keeps pronouncing it "Rybeck". "WELCOME... BACK TO REALITY, RYBECK!" It's also not as grating as when Punk and Heyman [deliberately, in my opinion] mispronounce Brad Maddox as "Mad-Dawks".
> 
> I love The Shield's promos. I actually missed this one initially (I don't watch SD). I need to do a better job of at least hunting down their promos when they do them. I'm clearly not looking hard enough.


thank you! 

lmao at that powerpuff girl stuff


----------



## Cookie Monster

After watching 'Rock/HHH' Summerslam 98 Ladder Match and seeing how it made both men look like main event stars, I got an idea for a potential triple threat match between the three Shield members. It would go similar to this:

Dean Ambrose would end up winning the Intercontinental title or the United States title (more likely the US title considering he seems to be entering some kind of feud with Kofi), this would end up causing disruption in the group, Ambrose would get more and more insane and demand the most respect because he's the champion, Reigns and Rollins won't take too kindly and it will EVENTUALLY lead to them breaking up.

My idea was that these three would go at it at Wrestlemania 30 in a triple threat Ladder match for the belt. I really think it'd make both men. Now you could just have Ambrose vs. Rollins but we know that those two have great chemistry together and is potentially one of the best feuds that can be done in the WWE, so why give it away so early on? Have it a triple threat and involve Reigns otherwise he is going to have nothing to do, plus he's too green, a triple threat could make him look a million bucks.

The possibilities would be endless in the match, countless ladder spots, flying knees off the top of the ladder from Rollins, suplexes off of ladders, I could see Rollins going for a flying knee off the ladder only for Reigns to spear him in mid air as he gets closer to the mat to the amazement of the crowd packed in the Superdome.

You'd eventually have Ambrose go over and slowly climb the ladder to retain the belt as all three men get a standing ovation from the crowd after witnessing a superb match, a match that could make all of them. It could get Reigns over as that singles star bad ass, Rollins as that underdog face that is willing to put his body on the line to win and Ambrose as that sadistic psycho who loves pain and thought of it to get the job done and win by any means necessary.


----------



## Blommen

So I personally found this absolutely hilarious










http://fav.me/d63zesa


----------



## SubZero3:16

Cookie Monster said:


> After watching 'Rock/HHH' Summerslam 98 Ladder Match and seeing how it made both men look like main event stars, I got an idea for a potential triple threat match between the three Shield members. It would go similar to this:
> 
> Dean Ambrose would end up winning the Intercontinental title or the United States title (more likely the US title considering he seems to be entering some kind of feud with Kofi), this would end up causing disruption in the group, Ambrose would get more and more insane and demand the most respect because he's the champion, Reigns and Rollins won't take too kindly and it will EVENTUALLY lead to them breaking up.
> 
> My idea was that these three would go at it at Wrestlemania 30 in a triple threat Ladder match for the belt. I really think it'd make both men. Now you could just have Ambrose vs. Rollins but we know that those two have great chemistry together and is potentially one of the best feuds that can be done in the WWE, so why give it away so early on? Have it a triple threat and involve Reigns otherwise he is going to have nothing to do, plus he's too green, a triple threat could make him look a million bucks.
> 
> The possibilities would be endless in the match, countless ladder spots, flying knees off the top of the ladder from Rollins, suplexes off of ladders, I could see Rollins going for a flying knee off the ladder only for Reigns to spear him in mid air as he gets closer to the mat to the amazement of the crowd packed in the Superdome.
> 
> You'd eventually have Ambrose go over and slowly climb the ladder to retain the belt as all three men get a standing ovation from the crowd after witnessing a superb match, a match that could make all of them. It could get Reigns over as that singles star bad ass, Rollins as that underdog face that is willing to put his body on the line to win and Ambrose as that sadistic psycho who loves pain and thought of it to get the job done and win by any means necessary.


I actually quite like that idea.


----------



## Minder Jahal

Cookie Monster said:


> After watching 'Rock/HHH' Summerslam 98 Ladder Match and seeing how it made both men look like main event stars, I got an idea for a potential triple threat match between the three Shield members. It would go similar to this:
> 
> Dean Ambrose would end up winning the Intercontinental title or the United States title (more likely the US title considering he seems to be entering some kind of feud with Kofi), this would end up causing disruption in the group, Ambrose would get more and more insane and demand the most respect because he's the champion, Reigns and Rollins won't take too kindly and it will EVENTUALLY lead to them breaking up.
> 
> My idea was that these three would go at it at Wrestlemania 30 in a triple threat Ladder match for the belt. I really think it'd make both men. Now you could just have Ambrose vs. Rollins but we know that those two have great chemistry together and is potentially one of the best feuds that can be done in the WWE, so why give it away so early on? Have it a triple threat and involve Reigns otherwise he is going to have nothing to do, plus he's too green, a triple threat could make him look a million bucks.
> 
> The possibilities would be endless in the match, countless ladder spots, flying knees off the top of the ladder from Rollins, suplexes off of ladders, I could see Rollins going for a flying knee off the ladder only for Reigns to spear him in mid air as he gets closer to the mat to the amazement of the crowd packed in the Superdome.
> 
> You'd eventually have Ambrose go over and slowly climb the ladder to retain the belt as all three men get a standing ovation from the crowd after witnessing a superb match, a match that could make all of them. It could get Reigns over as that singles star bad ass, Rollins as that underdog face that is willing to put his body on the line to win and Ambrose as that sadistic psycho who loves pain and thought of it to get the job done and win by any means necessary.


Ambose, Reigns and Rollins had a great triple threat match in FCW. It's on youtube, and Reign was called Leakee back then. Reigns won and he managed to do a double samoan drop on Ambrose and Rollins with ease, he held them up there for a while as well.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Minder Jahal said:


> Ambose, Reigns and Rollins had a great triple threat match in FCW. It's on youtube, and Reign was called Leakee back then. Reigns won and he managed to do a double samoan drop on Ambrose and Rollins with ease, he held them up there for a while as well.


I've seen it before. If it's possible, imagine a triple threat ladder match between the three at Wrestlemania, Reigns is climbing for the belt, Ambrose somehow gets on his back and then Rollins, Reigns falls back executing a double Samoan drop off of the ladder.

Thinking about it, I think that's rather impossible.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: What don't you think the Shield needs?*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> What is something that people commonly ask for/want to be incorporated into the Shield or the Shield's story that you are completely against and don't think the Shield needs?
> 
> 1) I'm 100% against the Shield having any leader or being part of any "higher power" or "master plan" angle. Though Brock in Swat gear would be badass.
> 
> 2) 110% against Paige joining the Shield. Just a dumb idea. And unnecessary. It's mostly proposed by Paige marks who want to make her instantly relevant.


I agree with both of these statements, categorically.

I would not, however, mind them working as Brock's mercenaries as part of an insurmountable force John Cena and CM Punk have to unite together to overcome. (Eventually. Many months down the road.) There is a difference in being for hire and for being led. Or, as Roman told us, "Justice isn't free."


----------



## Dallas

*Re: What don't you think the Shield needs?*



Asenath said:


> I agree with both of these statements, categorically.
> 
> I would not, however, mind them working as Brock's mercenaries as part of an insurmountable force John Cena and CM Punk have to unite together to overcome. (Eventually. Many months down the road.) There is a difference in being for hire and for being led. Or, as Roman told us, "Justice isn't free."


That'd probably be fine. I didn't mind when it turned out Heyman was hiring them, I was worried they'd go for the obvious "Punk and Heyman are the leaders" story. Keep them independent and keep them a trio, no need to overbook it.


----------



## Telos

One of my favorite, most intimidating quotes from a Shield promo came back in January when Dean Ambrose said this to Randy Orton:

_"Randy, there are 206 bones in the human body. There are 206 bones in your body. We broke one."_


----------



## Frank Sinatra

Best thing by far in WWE right now.


----------



## Soulrollins

Lol at the poll, everyday it seems that Ambrose is more overrated ..


----------



## Frank Sinatra

I voted for Rollins. :rollins


----------



## THANOS

Soulrollins said:


> Lol at the poll, everyday it seems that Ambrose is more overrated ..


Actually man, Ambrose is rated quite accordingly by most posters. He's already in the top 5 mic workers in the company, is a competent ring worker that can turn in gems when paired with the right opponent (similar to Cena) with the potential to get MUCH better, has boatloads of charisma, tons of presence, an interesting and unique character which he has complete control over, and age is on his side. People that are hyping him as a future superstar are not overrating him because, from what we've seen so far, he excels in all the necessary categories. Now the people who call him the GOAT already, well... that's another story entirely.

I will also say, yet again, that I severely underrated Reigns and Rollins at the beginning of this storyline because, quite frankly, I didn't think they would improve THIIS much and so fast at that! Needless to say I was wrong completely in my labeling of both guys' potentially and I hope to be continually be proven wrong by any future talents I don't rate highly, because that means this company is in store for a future that is definitely in the right direction.


----------



## TD Stinger

MrSmallPackage said:


> JBL's commentary is magical during The Shield's matches.


Agree. He disagrees w/ their actions but respects their accomplishments and gives them their props. Even Cole (to an extent) does the same the same thing. Now King, ugh.



Cookie Monster said:


> After watching 'Rock/HHH' Summerslam 98 Ladder Match and seeing how it made both men look like main event stars, I got an idea for a potential triple threat match between the three Shield members. It would go similar to this:
> 
> Dean Ambrose would end up winning the Intercontinental title or the United States title (more likely the US title considering he seems to be entering some kind of feud with Kofi), this would end up causing disruption in the group, Ambrose would get more and more insane and demand the most respect because he's the champion, Reigns and Rollins won't take too kindly and it will EVENTUALLY lead to them breaking up.
> 
> My idea was that these three would go at it at Wrestlemania 30 in a triple threat Ladder match for the belt. I really think it'd make both men. Now you could just have Ambrose vs. Rollins but we know that those two have great chemistry together and is potentially one of the best feuds that can be done in the WWE, so why give it away so early on? Have it a triple threat and involve Reigns otherwise he is going to have nothing to do, plus he's too green, a triple threat could make him look a million bucks.
> 
> The possibilities would be endless in the match, countless ladder spots, flying knees off the top of the ladder from Rollins, suplexes off of ladders, I could see Rollins going for a flying knee off the ladder only for Reigns to spear him in mid air as he gets closer to the mat to the amazement of the crowd packed in the Superdome.
> 
> You'd eventually have Ambrose go over and slowly climb the ladder to retain the belt as all three men get a standing ovation from the crowd after witnessing a superb match, a match that could make all of them. It could get Reigns over as that singles star bad ass, Rollins as that underdog face that is willing to put his body on the line to win and Ambrose as that sadistic psycho who loves pain and thought of it to get the job done and win by any means necessary.


Like it, maybe by WM 30 or 31, depending on how long they drag The Shield out. Eventually, would like to see Rollins vs. Ambrose in a big match. They look they could be each other's parallel rivals similar to Austin/Rock or HHH/HBK. Not on the same scale (but maybe one day on the same scale) you get the point).


----------



## Bushmaster

I havent even voted yet. I had planned to vote Rollins since he is just as impressive as the other members but gets the least amount of love but even I know Ambrose is the best and has been the most impressive.

Hopefully Seth gets some singles matches and wins, wouldnt want him losing and then.a dissention story starts about how he's the weakest.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I voted Ambrose. I enjoy Rollins and Reigns more and more each time I see the shield, but Ambrose has quickly grown on me. He has the look, he has the presence, he has the personality, and he has the ring skills. The others have some of those things, but aren't a complete package IMO. I don't think anyone could replace any of the three, but as far as I'm concerned the shield is nothing without Ambrose.


----------



## Telos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4CWNW2tLDc

Another old promo, because Dean Ambrose's hair :mark:


----------



## Soulrollins

I know that Ambrose is a great mic worker, but you need more than a nice mic for be "impressive"... Well, at least to me, he's not as impressive in the ring.

The fact is, i think those three have a great future, but really this forum is full of Ambrose marks... Lol...

Anyway... I loved this moment between Punk and Rollins. :mark:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=J5U9SWWAIHg#t=140s


----------



## CALΔMITY

Soulrollins said:


> I know that Ambrose is a great mic worker, but you need more than a nice mic for be "impressive"... Well, at least to me, he's not as impressive in the ring.
> 
> The fact is, i think those three have a great future, but really this forum is full of Ambrose marks... Lol...
> 
> Anyway... I loved this moment between Punk and Rollins. :mark:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=J5U9SWWAIHg#t=140s


I don't really consider myself much of an Ambrose mark yet, but it doesn't come as a surprise to me as to why he has so many.


----------



## Ashly

Damn, those numbers for Ambrose :lol. My pick is Roman Reigns.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Looks like this poll will follow in the footsteps of the previous one; Ambrose leading by a country mile and Reigns leapfrogging over Rollins. Can't argue with that. If you were to break up the Shield right now and tell me which two guys I'd push to the main event I'd go with Rollins and Ambrose. But I feel that when this story does actually end it will be Reigns who will benefit the most and come out on top. I voted for him.


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

I actually liked Tyler Black. But as people always say about Jon Moxley, yeah, it's awesome.


----------



## THANOS

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Looks like this poll will follow in the footsteps of the previous one; Ambrose leading by a country mile and Reigns leapfrogging over Rollins. Can't argue with that. If you were to break up the Shield right now and tell me which two guys I'd push to the main event I'd go with Rollins and Ambrose. But I feel that when this story does actually end it will be Reigns who will benefit the most and come out on top. I voted for him.


I can't really argue with that my friend. This is a very legitimate prediction that I could easily see happening.


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

Reigns is, indeed, more like the type of character WWE likes.


----------



## DannyMack

Extremely early prediction:

Wrestlemania 31 Main Event - 
WWE Title Match 
John Cena (WWE Champion) vs Dean Ambrose (2015 Royal Rumble Winner)

Winner = Dean Ambrose

Ambrose takes Cena's place as the new face of WWE (I hope!) and a new era is born!


----------



## Very European

Ambrose reminds me so much of Terry Funk. As much as I'd love to see him reap the biggest chunk of success out of those three, I think Reigns will be the one to get the Evolution Batista treatment and eventually benefit the most from this deal.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DannyMack said:


> Extremely early prediction:
> 
> Wrestlemania 31 Main Event -
> WWE Title Match
> John Cena (WWE Champion) vs Dean Ambrose (2015 Royal Rumble Winner)
> 
> Winner = Dean Ambrose
> 
> Ambrose takes Cena's place as the new face of WWE (I hope!) and a new era is born!


I would love it! (Bring back the Bateman gif please!!! Why was it taken?)


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I would love it! (Bring back the Bateman gif please!!! Why was it taken?)


That Patrick Bateman user was banned, so maybe the admin took away the Bateman emote? I dunno.


----------



## Telos

Wow... I was looking for this one and finally found it. The first ever appearance of Dean Ambrose in WWE, as 20-year-old Jon Moxley.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Looks like this poll will follow in the footsteps of the previous one; Ambrose leading by a country mile and Reigns leapfrogging over Rollins. Can't argue with that. If you were to break up the Shield right now and tell me which two guys I'd push to the main event I'd go with Rollins and Ambrose. But I feel that when this story does actually end it will be Reigns who will benefit the most and come out on top. I voted for him.





Felipe Yoshio said:


> I actually liked Tyler Black. But as people always say about Jon Moxley, yeah, it's awesome.





Felipe Yoshio said:


> Reigns is, indeed, more like the type of character WWE likes.





Very European said:


> Ambrose reminds me so much of Terry Funk. As much as I'd love to see him reap the biggest chunk of success out of those three, I think Reigns will be the one to get the Evolution Batista treatment and eventually benefit the most from this deal.


The thing about Ambrose is, unlike Reigns and Rollins, he did not appear on NXT. He was always going straight to the main roster, they just needed the storyline for him. He has now wrestled three singles matches in a row on Smackdown. One of them being the Undertaker. WWE could have booked Reigns to take on Kane and Rollins to face Bryan but they didnt. A lot of people on here say Reigns has the look WWE wants, but everything right now points to Ambrose being the top guy in the Shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Taker2theMoon said:


> That Patrick Bateman user was banned, so maybe the admin took away the Bateman emote? I dunno.


I knew that the user got banned but why would the rest of us have to suffer for his mistake


----------



## Delbusto

Made this yesterday


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Lariatoh! said:


> The thing about Ambrose is, unlike Reigns and Rollins, he did not appear on NXT.


Ummmm.... What? He wrestled for FCW (NXT) against Rollins. Several times. lol, where've you been?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I knew that the user got banned but why would the rest of us have to suffer for his mistake


I really don't have much of an idea as to why they did it. I guess the world will never know.


----------



## Strongside

What would y'all do if The Shield introduced Paige as a new member of The Shield?!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Strongside said:


> What would y'all do if The Shield introduced Paige as a new member of The Shield?!


Nothing really. I'd just watch and see how it would pan out.


----------



## Itami

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Ummmm.... What? He wrestled for FCW (NXT) against Rollins. Several times. lol, where've you been?


Not on the replacing NXT show on TV, he didn't. He only wrestled a couple of dark matches there.

And agree with Lariatoh!, ofc Reigns has the great WWE look, but when you think about it, they had plans for Ambrose to get called up for a long time. More so than Rollins and Reigns. And with the other things mentioned, like getting all the singles matches, especially against fucking Undertaker, I'd have to assume they're more confident with Ambrose.

I'm sure Reigns will do good, but who knows if his mic/ring skills will allow him to get as far as they'd want him to. Hopefully he at least can connect with the audience to get himself over big, like Batista. The breakup/split storyline needs to be good and have a long build up.


Aaand I still have NO idea why people think Paige fits with Shield so much, or wtf she is gonna bring to the team. UGH


----------



## DA

Paige? 

At first everybody will be like :kobe2

But then it will be revealed that she is banging Ryback, who, it turns out, is the leader of the Shield. Then the Shield beat Taker, Triple H and Cena in a tag team match at Summerslam. At this point, Ryback takes off his mask and bodysuit, and it turns out that Randy Orton was the leader of the Shield all along. Orton then proceeds to take out a piece of paper and reveals to the world the true heights of all the Shield members.

And in doing so, answers every question and fulfills every fantasy that was ever mentioned in this, and the former Shield thread.

(except all dem sexual fantasies that keep this thread going) :heskeymania


----------



## NeyNey

Delbusto1 said:


> Made this yesterday


I fucking _*loooooooooooooooove *_ 1:19 - 1:46 GOAT part. 
The rest is awesome, too. You put their promos together in an epic way.
If you put Ambrose voice to the rhythm at 1:22 - 1:25 on purpose: absolutely fantastic. :clap

SMACKDOWN SOON!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Heel Green Ranger

I'm really enjoying The Shield right now, but I want to see Rollins and Reigns start getting some single matches of their own as well soon.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Delbusto1 said:


> Made this yesterday


Oh how I miss the bateman gif....

:bateman :bateman :bateman Oh Delbusto how I wished you worked for the WWE and this video was to air on Monday Night Raw. It would put over The Shield in one. I love the part where you showed them individually coming for FCW. Really, there are no words...:watson


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Love the editing videos, its giving me the itch to edit again lol.

As for paige, if she is going to be part of any type of stable i think she would be more fitting with the ascension if they are still together.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

DwayneAustin said:


> Paige?
> 
> At first everybody will be like :kobe2
> 
> But then it will be revealed that she is banging Ryback, who, it turns out, is the leader of the Shield. Then the Shield beat Taker, Triple H and Cena in a tag team match at Summerslam. At this point, Ryback takes off his mask and bodysuit, and it turns out that Randy Orton was the leader of the Shield all along. Orton then proceeds to take out a piece of paper and reveals to the world the true heights of all the Shield members.
> 
> And in doing so, answers every question and fulfills every fantasy that was ever mentioned in this, and the former Shield thread.
> 
> (except all dem sexual fantasies that keep this thread going) :heskeymania


This post put a smile on my face.


----------



## NeyNey

BaBy FireFly said:


> if they are still together.


Unfortunately no. enaldo enaldo enaldo One of the best tag teams ever, destroyed. 
Conor is on his own now. (As far as I know.)


----------



## NeyNey

:mark: :mark: :mark: So sick. Beautiful. enaldo


----------



## Telos

"I got him." lol


----------



## Eulonzo

Ambrose looked like a BOSS. :mark:


----------



## Amber B

http://vimeo.com/65939831#

Post match promo from Smackdown..


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> Unfortunately no. enaldo enaldo enaldo One of the best tag teams ever, destroyed.
> Conor is on his own now. (As far as I know.)


That really saddens me  I really liked the ascension...those movie like promos where wonderful too!

Those gifs made me happy lol


----------



## Itami

he's fucking gorgeous <3333


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

NeyNey said:


> Unfortunately no. enaldo enaldo enaldo One of the best tag teams ever, destroyed.
> Conor is on his own now. (As far as I know.)


Apparently Conor O'brian has been paired a few times with Rick Victor (read that on this forum somewhere). I haven't seen Victor in the ring yet. Kenneth seemed perfect for The Ascension, hopefully they find a suitable replacement.

Also, I found this:










Just needed Reigns wearing a Cesaro shirt.


----------



## iamnotanugget




----------



## NeyNey

Amber B said:


> http://vimeo.com/65939831#
> 
> Post match promo from Smackdown..


Oh. my. gooo_OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD._ :jcole 
*strokes screen* 
Ambrose inviting Bryan to watch how it's done on Kofi! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Man, they are really psyched up, i _FUCKING LOVE IT_!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

iamnotanugget said:


>



Damn. That cut looks a lot deeper than I thought.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's fucking gorgeous <3333





iamnotanugget said:


> Spoiler:


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> Oh. my. gooo_OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD._ :jcole
> *strokes screen*
> Ambrose inviting Bryan to watch how it's done on Kofi! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> Man, they are really psyched up, i _FUCKING LOVE IT_!!!


That promo!!! :mark: :mark: Yes Seth, show them how it's done!

Reigns and Rollins for Tag Champs, Ambrose for the US.


----------



## Itami

Ambrose in that promo reminded me of the old Mox promos. Loved it. (even though the producing was bad in the beginning, hehe.)










naws <3


----------



## Telos

Amber B said:


> http://vimeo.com/65939831#


Awesome! That may be the most intense Shield promo to date.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

So Ambrose might be going after the US title after all then. WOuld be good for the Shield, Ambrose and for the US title itself. The title gets exposure, Ambrose gets some gold and some weight as well as a bargaining chip and prop to use in feuds and the everyone in the Shield gets to hold a prize.


----------



## Osize10

hmmm...let's see...how to elevate the US title...oh ok...

HAVE KOFI DROP IT TO AMBROSE AND HAVE AMBROSE/BRYAN PROGRAM....AND LET THERE BE STIFFS AND BLOOD!


----------



## hazuki

After the Bryan/Ambrose match, I heard Bryan said "3 on 3" and I think its going to happen guys.. All three titles on the line in a tag match at ER? :mark:


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Does anyone know what gave Ambrose that cut?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Amber B said:


> http://vimeo.com/65939831#
> 
> Post match promo from Smackdown..


that was AWESOME!!! :mark:


----------



## Kenny

Ambrose/Bryan was awesome. Give these guys more matches together.


----------



## NeyNey

MrSmallPackage said:


> Does anyone know what gave Ambrose that cut?


Must've been something around 00:01-00:09.
Bryan seems to have sharp bones. 8*D


----------



## SubZero3:16

These pics and gifs are from tumblr


----------



## Blommen

Osize10 said:


> hmmm...let's see...how to elevate the US title...oh ok...
> 
> HAVE KOFI DROP IT TO AMBROSE AND HAVE AMBROSE/BRYAN PROGRAM....AND LET THERE BE STIFFS AND BLOOD!


Oh god... that would be so. fucking. amazing.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## NeyNey

Ambrose is so awesome man... It's unbelievable.


----------



## SonoShion

Dean Ambrose > God.


----------



## Dallas

An Ambrose/Bryan feud would be too much for my emotions. My two favourites in the company ♥


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Dean Ambrose, the Lord God of the WWE.


----------



## THANOS

Delbusto1 said:


> Made this yesterday


Hey man you should make your next video to include this, the Shield's battles with Team Hell No and Kofi, and the song to be "Walk Away" by Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Ambrose is probably one of the few times in history where the reality lived up to (and one day may exceed) the hype.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

SonoShion said:


> Dean Ambrose > God.


Thats a bit over the top


----------



## DA

Well, it's true until God returns from his break unk2


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

God > Dean Ambrose

I know all of you in here cream over him but really he isnt that good


----------



## Ashly

Wait isn't Punk God? :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

Those photos of his "eye" hurt backstage are so cool man. :mark:

Just photoshop his face with joker makeup and it's complete.


----------



## DOPA

That Bryan/Ambrose match :mark: :mark: :mark:

Talk about physical holy shit. Those punches and kicks thrown by Bryan and that selling from Ambrose. Just awesome.

Also the post match promo!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Ambrose going into legit amazing mode, Reigns was also really intense and great. Rollins....went into teen pubescent whiny mode :/. But still, first thing that's made me excited about WWE since mania.


----------



## SonoShion

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> God > Dean Ambrose


What's that supposed to mean, Amy? Explain me how God is better than Dean, please?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

CM Punk is god


----------



## The Smark One

SonoShion said:


> What's that supposed to mean, Amy? Explain me how God is better than Dean, please?


I like that sig


----------



## Eulonzo

Crusade said:


> That Bryan/Ambrose match :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Talk about physical holy shit. Those punches and kicks thrown by Bryan and that selling from Ambrose. Just awesome.
> 
> Also the post match promo!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Ambrose going into legit amazing mode, Reigns was also really intense and great. Rollins....went into teen pubescent whiny mode :/. But still, first thing that's made me excited about WWE since mania.


YES. :mark:

I love when Bryan's intense/physical as hell. I wonder if they planned fucking up Ambrose's face. :mark:

God I love those too. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl

http://vimeo.com/65772118 Footage from the darkmatch on May 6th. I would like to direct your attention to the little hop Ambrose does at 02:08. Thought it was pretty funny...


----------



## Delbusto

Made this quickly last night, so sorry if it looks rushed.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Love the music Delbusto! You got all of the good parts of the match in.


----------



## SonoShion

The Smark One said:


> I like that sig


Of course you like it.


----------



## Callisto

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> God > Dean Ambrose
> 
> I know all of you in here cream over him but really he isnt that good


Remember how good god was when he was Shawn Michael's tag team partner a few years ago?


----------



## Londrick

Why are people comparing God and Ambrose? One's a fictional character

...the other is a pro wrestler.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Ok how about CM Punk >>> Dean Ambrose


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

What about Punk vs Ambrose for the WWE Title soon?


----------



## Chrome

^This place would have a collective orgasm.


----------



## SonoShion

Felipe Yoshio said:


> What about Punk vs Ambrose for the WWE Title soon?


Headlining WM30 :mark:


----------



## DOPA

I want the following:

Ambrose/Bryan feud
Ambrose/Jericho feud
Ambrose/Punk feud

I'd die happy then :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Dunmer said:


> Why are people comparing God and Ambrose? One's a fictional character
> 
> ...the other is a pro wrestler.


HEY, DUN'T TALK ABOUT AMBROSE DAT WAY! HE AIN'T NO FICTIONAL CHARACTER1=!!!! 8*D


----------



## Soulrollins

Dunmer said:


> Why are people comparing God and Ambrose? One's a fictional character
> 
> ...the other is a pro wrestler.


Shut the fuck up...


Cm Punk is not fiction....


----------



## HiddenViolence

The idea of two members of The Shield holding the tag titles and then one holding the US title is an appealing one. As for who would hold which title, well you could make a claim for any one of them to be the singles champion of the group. Reigns is the largest. Rollins is the most crisp in the ring. Ambrose has the best character and is largely the most liked member of the group.


----------



## Chrome

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> The idea of two members of The Shield holding the tag titles and then one holding the US title is an appealing one. As for who would hold which title, well you could make a claim for any one of them to be the singles champion of the group. Reigns is the largest. Rollins is the most crisp in the ring. Ambrose has the best character and is largely the most liked member of the group.


Pretty sure it'll be Ambrose, he has been having the most singles matches of the group lately, while Rollins had one with Big Show a few months ago, and Reigns hasn't had any yet. I'm still interested in how things will go at ER, will it be Reigns/Rollins vs Team Hell No for the Tag titles and then Amrose/Kofi for the U.S. title or will they be thrown together in a six-man tag match with all the titles on the line?


----------



## Stroker Ace

ChromeMan said:


> Pretty sure it'll be Ambrose, he has been having the most singles matches of the group lately, while Rollins had one with Big Show a few months ago, and Reigns hasn't had any yet. I'm still interested in how things will go at ER, will it be Reigns/Rollins vs Team Hell No for the Tag titles and then Amrose/Kofi for the U.S. title or will they be thrown together in a six-man tag match with all the titles on the line?


They're stronger when they're together and weak when they're a part so it's fitting to have a 3 v 3 match at ER with all the titles on the line.


----------



## Alim

Why is Ambrose the one having all the singles matches? I want to see what Rollins and Reigns can do too


----------



## Chrome

iDogBea said:


> They're stronger when they're together and weak when they're a part so it's fitting to have a 3 v 3 match at ER with all the titles on the line.


Agreed, and I'm sure that's what they're doing at ER, with five matches already scheduled and surely some Diva fuckery will be added as well. Just wonder if a match stipulation, if any, would be added. My guess would be a tables match, since we don't have that match type yet. Shield can Triple Powerbomb their way to gold! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rawbar

If only we had a time machine, and could bring back Trio's worthy of fighting *The Shield,* like.. say The Three Stooges.. or The Marx Brothers(sans Zeppo.)

Here's to the Day Damian Sandow fights Fanny Danny Goooo.


----------



## BKelly237

When are they gonna start adding more members?


----------



## MJD32

BKelly237 said:


> When are they gonna start adding more members?


Hopefully never. They don't need any more members.


----------



## Stroker Ace

ChromeMan said:


> Agreed, and I'm sure that's what they're doing at ER, with five matches already scheduled and surely some Diva fuckery will be added as well. Just wonder if a match stipulation, if any, would be added. My guess would be a tables match, since we don't have that match type yet. Shield can Triple Powerbomb their way to gold! :mark: :mark:


I'd personally just go with another TLC match since it was so good, but a Tables match is likely unless they go the route of a simple No DQ.

No matter what though the match is going to be great if given a decent amount of time, which it should because it's the night Shield wins some gold for the first time.


----------



## Da Silva

One good thing about them so far is that they've interacted with so many other wrestlers so there's always a lot of options for storylines. I don't think it's a coincidence that Ambrose is going into beast mode in Promos, he's got ammo now.


----------



## SUNDAY

iDogBea said:


> They're stronger when they're together and weak when they're a part so it's fitting to have a 3 v 3 match at ER with all the titles on the line.


Also could have Kofi losing the belt without getting pinned, wiping the smile off Kofi's face turning him into the 2009 Kofi who feuded with Orton, and the only time other than the royal rumble spots anyone give a shit about him. Shield get the titles, Team Hell no get to break up. Its a win, win, win situation.


----------



## TankOfRate

To be honest, having Ambrose being the one carrying singles competition right now is probably for the best. If Reigns was to be thrown out there he would be pretty badly exposed because he's still fairly green. He's doing a good job in the 3 man tag matches, but he isn't ready for regular singles competition. Rollins is great in the ring, but Ambrose captures the wild, relentless and pretty much crazy and irrational as fuck-ness of The Shield. Although I'm not sure about them putting a singles title on him right now. Unless it's incredibly well booked, it's going to end up feeling like Ambrose and his crew as opposed to The Shield being one complete unit. A Freebirds title reign would have been nice.


----------



## kendoo

I would not mind a Rollins vs Kofi match on raw or Smackdown next week


----------



## SubZero3:16

I was just musing, that if/when The Shield wins the Tag Team and US title at ER, and Ziggler/Swagger holds on to the WHC then all of the belt holders will be heel except for Cena. Since the Shield keeps talking about eliminating the Cena problem, how will this all tie in to it? 

P.S. I think it's a foregone conclusion that Cena is retaining against Ryback at ER.


----------



## NeyNey

Can't wait, monday! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Da Silva said:


> I don't think it's a coincidence that Ambrose is going into beast mode in Promos, he's got ammo now.


Exactly. 
Hoping for an epic promo tomorrow, it would be soooooooooooo fucking sick.








Kofi, Bryan, Kane... One of those bitches he'll maul and destroy verbally. 
Maybe all of them? :mark:
I have goosebumps only by knowing what he's capable of. 
We don't even know his 100% yet.
That makes me even more excited. :mark:


----------



## DaBaws29

I hope Ambrose takes the WWE title at summerslam. Then he can feud with Cena, Punk, Rollins and Reigns.


----------



## SonoShion

Ney just removed my gawdlike quote. :grande


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

So Dean couldnt even beat Daniel Bryan well that says it all


----------



## SubZero3:16

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So Dean couldnt even beat Daniel Bryan well that says it all


Well Daniel Bryan couldn't beat Dean either :barkley


----------



## NeyNey

SonoShion said:


> Ney just removed my gawdlike quote. :grande


Pls forgive me. Hug? :clay


----------



## killacamt

I just want them to carry the tag titles throughout the summer under freebird rules


----------



## Dallas

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So Dean couldnt even beat Daniel Bryan well that says it all


I know you're trolling... but... ugh. He did beat him, yes, by disqualification, but he did beat him. On top of that, it matters shit, it's a scripted match, it has absolutely no reflection on Ambrose's talent (and for the record, Daniel Bryan is also obscenely talented).


----------



## SonoShion

NeyNey said:


> Pls forgive me. Hug? :clay


Let's hug next week after ER :brie


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Daniel Bryan >>> Dean Ambrose

Come on marks you all know its true


----------



## NeyNey

SonoShion said:


> Let's hug next week after ER :brie


Okay then.





















:kobe4


----------



## Blommen

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Daniel Bryan >>> Dean Ambrose
> 
> Come on marks you all know its true


dude, if you're gonna troll the least you can do is do a halfway decent job of it. that right there is just pitiful.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Blommen said:


> dude, if you're gonna troll the least you can do is do a halfway decent job of it. that right there is just pitiful.


She's getting you to react, so she's succeeding at least to a degree. You can't one-up a troll like that so unless one enjoys being trolled, one must either be very good at bypassing her posts or just all around put her on the ignore list.


----------



## Londrick

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Daniel Bryan >>> Dean Ambrose
> 
> Come on marks you all know its true


No shit, Daniel Bryan > everyone else on the current roster.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves

The gay undertones WWE is foreshadowing between Rollins and Ambrose is very distributing. I would also like to see The Shield switch up their entry. Coming out in the same in the same place through the crowd is pretty lame especially since they have the 'unpredictable' gimmick.


----------



## TD Stinger

We already have:

Cena vs. Ryback
Brock vs. HHH
Ziggler vs. Del Rio vs. Swagger
Sheamus vs. Henry 
Orton vs. Show

And I believe they will add: 

AJ vs. Kaitlyn
Jericho vs. Fandango

That's seven matches. Usually the limit for these kind of PPVs are limited to about eight. So, that leads me to believe that it will be The Shield vs. Hell No and Kingston w/ all the gold on the line. Personally, would rather see a tag match and a singles match but limits are limits.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Thomas Batista said:


> *The gay undertones WWE is foreshadowing between Rollins and Ambrose* is very distributing. I would also like to see The Shield switch up their entry. Coming out in the same in the same place through the crowd is pretty lame especially since they have the 'unpredictable' gimmick.


Ummmm what???? :vick


----------



## SUNDAY

Dunmer said:


> No shit, Daniel Bryan > everyone else on the current roster.


Wrestling ability. Yes.


----------



## pwlax8

They need to switch up the entrance gimmick. Just kind of makes people coming through the crowd more mundane. Plus, kind of ruins the logic, leading ,e to ask the question _who know when to play the shield's music when they come in?_


----------



## Dallas

pwlax8 said:


> They need to switch up the entrance gimmick. Just kind of makes people coming through the crowd more mundane. Plus, kind of ruins the logic, leading ,e to ask the question _who know when to play the shield's music when they come in?_


The same way they knew when to play it at Brock Lesnar's surprise return and at every Steve Austin surprise run in.


----------



## Very European

Thomas Batista said:


> The gay undertones WWE is foreshadowing between Rollins and Ambrose is very distributing. I would also like to see The Shield switch up their entry. Coming out in the same in the same place through the crowd is pretty lame especially since they have the 'unpredictable' gimmick.


Why do you find thses "gay undertones" disturbing?


----------



## Asenath

Thomas Batista said:


> The gay undertones WWE is foreshadowing between Rollins and Ambrose is very distributing. I would also like to see The Shield switch up their entry. Coming out in the same in the same place through the crowd is pretty lame especially since they have the 'unpredictable' gimmick.


Wrestling is homoerotic as fuck, but the bromantic interaction between the team is your bridge too far? Honey, please.


----------



## DownzieBoi

For now I think they should just stick with the Tag Titles with the freebird rule I think it would be good for the group. Saying that I also think that Dean Ambrose is ready for a title but how would they do that within a group with no leaders and with out disbanding them?!


----------



## deathslayer

Might be fun if they would use the freebird thing on the US title as well.


----------



## Bearodactyl

What I'd enjoy seeing is a 3 on 3 at ER with both the tag and US titles on the line, with the stipulation that the title changing hands depends on who gets pinned. So DBry or Kane take the pin it's bye bye tag titles, but if it's Kofi it's bye bye US titel. 

Can't wait for tonight btw. I hope Ambrose tries to get even...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

DownzieBoi said:


> For now I think they should just stick with the Tag Titles with the freebird rule I think it would be good for the group. Saying that I also think that Dean Ambrose is ready for a title but how would they do that within a group with no leaders and with out disbanding them?!


In my eyes the tag titles are as, or maybe even more prestigious than the US title at this point so I don't see a problem with one of them holding the US title.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Wrestling is homoerotic as fuck, but the bromantic interaction between the team is your bridge too far? Honey, please.


:lol

Asenath, you do have a way with words but this is it right here. The bromance needs to be amped up a notch if you ask me.


----------



## tbp82

So another week in the books for The Shield. Don't know how they are going to handle Extreme Rules it could be Shield vs. Hell No/Kofi or Amborse vs. Kofi and Rollins/Reigns vs. Hell No. I also don't think they'll go all titles on the line if they do the 3 on 3 match (they might but how do they decide who gets what title? If they change hands). 

I almost expect Ambrose vs. R Truth tonight on Raw since they worked house shows over the weekend. Reigns/Rollins worked Hell No over the weekend.

Everyone is saying that the WWE is "protecting" Roman Reigns within The Shield and that Reigns is WWE chosen one for the future. Wonder who that makes Amborse and Rollins feel to know that WWE is using Ambrose and his promo ability and Rollins and his in ring ability to groom their next Main Event guy in Reigns. There is two ways they could look at it they could be happy that they are playing a major role in helping build the next big star for WWE or they could feel that they are being used.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> So another week in the books for The Shield. Don't know how they are going to handle Extreme Rules it could be Shield vs. Hell No/Kofi or Amborse vs. Kofi and Rollins/Reigns vs. Hell No. I also don't think they'll go all titles on the line if they do the 3 on 3 match (they might but how do they decide who gets what title? If they change hands).
> 
> I almost expect Ambrose vs. R Truth tonight on Raw since they worked house shows over the weekend. Reigns/Rollins worked Hell No over the weekend.
> 
> *Everyone is saying that the WWE is "protecting" Roman Reigns within The Shield and that Reigns is WWE chosen one for the future. Wonder who that makes Amborse and Rollins feel to know that WWE is using Ambrose and his promo ability and Rollins and his in ring ability to groom their next Main Event guy in Reigns. There is two ways they could look at it they could be happy that they are playing a major role in helping build the next big star for WWE or they could feel that they are being used.*



That's all mere speculation. No one knows what really goes on in the heads of management of the WWE. The way I see it is that all three of them are being groomed to be future main eventers.


----------



## tbp82

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's all mere speculation. No one knows what really goes on in the heads of management of the WWE. The way I see it is that all three of them are being groomed to be future main eventers.



You really think that is mere speculation? Not saying that it isnt but all signs point to it being true. We heard about Reigns being groomed as the main guy for WWE way before he debuted with The Shield (Jim Ross even said he was the guy in his blog before he even became Roman Reigns)


----------



## Smoogle

I can't picture them grooming reigns when you have literally all the wrestlers and former wrestlers praising Ambrose , that would be baffling - Reigns isn't bad and he will most likely eventually be champ but i think all three of them are being groom to be top contenders


----------



## DaBaws29

Yeah at first I thought Reigns would be the star. But the way things are looking all the things point to Ambrose being the star. 
Although I think the two would be world champ as well, I heard from a poster mention here that Triple H is grooming Reigns to become his successor and Rollins was praised by Dusty and Cena.


----------



## NO!

Weird to only see Rollins with 6 votes on the poll. Even though he isn't the best overall, I think he might be the best out of all of them in the ring.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Seth Rollins will be the successful one when this group breaks up you all heard it here first


----------



## Soulrollins

WWE needs a pure top face talent like Rollins more than heels like ambrose or any powerhouse like Roman Reigns.

Seth Rollins is a push sure.


----------



## DownzieBoi

NO! said:


> Weird to only see Rollins with 6 votes on the poll. Even though he isn't the best overall, I think he might be the best out of all of them in the ring.


I think the fact that Dean has so much love is because he is being used in single competition!


----------



## Telos

DownzieBoi said:


> I think the fact that Dean has so much love is because he is being used in single competition!


How would you then explain the first poll Ambrose dominated, which was before he made his singles debut?


----------



## tbp82

DaBaws29 said:


> Yeah at first I thought Reigns would be the star. But the way things are looking all the things point to Ambrose being the star.
> Although I think the two would be world champ as well, I heard from a poster mention here that Triple H is grooming Reigns to become his successor and Rollins was praised by Dusty and Cena.


What makes you think that tings point to Ambrose being the star? Because he is getting the singles matches and possibly a US Title shot right now? Wouldn't the fact that they are letting Ambrose off on his own while keeping Reigns in the Tag Team yet, still giving him and his spear all the big spots and the fact that he owns a win over the current biggest star on the roster (John Cena) point to the fact that they are protecting and building up Reigns? Ambrose may be headed to a mid-card title but that could very well be his ceiling while, they are holding Reigns for when he is ready to take the Main Event run.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I wish they would give Rollins a single match on Raw or Smackdown, for that matter. The guy can work. His segment with Bryan in the 6 man tag a few weeks ago was the best part of that match (the match with Taker in it). Would love to see those two get 10 or so minutes on a show. Won't happen anytime soon though, I know.


----------



## Blommen

tbp82 said:


> What makes you think that tings point to Ambrose being the star? Because he is getting the singles matches and possibly a US Title shot right now? Wouldn't the fact that they are letting Ambrose off on his own while keeping Reigns in the Tag Team yet, still giving him and his spear all the big spots and the fact that he owns a win over the current biggest star on the roster (John Cena) point to the fact that they are protecting and building up Reigns? Ambrose may be headed to a mid-card title but that could very well be his ceiling while, they are holding Reigns for when he is ready to take the Main Event run.


It doesn't really matter honestly. The key to booking wrestlers is simple: Accentuate their strengths and hide their weaknesses. Reigns is extremely green, both inside and outside the ring, but he has a great look and is very athletic so suffice to say they are giving him a small role on the mic, and in ring time but make sure to tell him to make his moves look devastating and have him work with guys who are good at selling. It's smart booking.

Ambrose on the other hand is far more polished so they can use him in ways that they don't use a guy like roman because they know he can handle it, and they know he can make it look like a million bucks regardless of who he works with and so they give him bigger matches because they know he can handle it and build his own hype without as much help. That's smart booking too. 

Sure, they are "protecting" and "building up" Reigns, they are wrestling promoters, it's their job to do that.


----------



## Asenath

tbp82 said:


> You really think that is mere speculation? Not saying that it isnt but all signs point to it being true. We heard about Reigns being groomed as the main guy for WWE way before he debuted with The Shield (Jim Ross even said he was the guy in his blog before he even became Roman Reigns)


As WWE have found out with a few of it's main event pushes over the last 2 years, you can't "make fetch happen." They can plan for a guy to be the guy, but if the audience doesn't take to him, they have to find a new guy. (This is the heart of the Cena/Punk ongoing storyline.)


----------



## Lariatoh!

Post #1081 - 1094 were a great read. Love this thread. Reigns seems to be running the same path as Batista. Which is a great thing lije eveyone has nentioned they are protecting him and displaying his strengths. All talent should be handled this way. Anyhoo yes I think Rollins needs a singles match next. It would be great to see a high flying heel in action and picking up the win. Please book it Vince


----------



## Asenath

Lariatoh! said:


> Post #1081 - 1094 were a great read. Love this thread. Reigns seems to be running the same path as Batista. Which is a great thing lije eveyone has nentioned they are protecting him and displaying his strengths. All talent should be handled this way. Anyhoo yes I think Rollins needs a singles match next. It would be great to see a high flying heel in action and picking up the win. Please book it Vince


Reigns is what Batista should have been, if it had not been for Batista's age and his inability to wrestle in any competent fashion. Reigns is going to look awesome in a suit, with the WHC, isn't he?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Reigns is what Batista should have been, if it had not been for Batista's age and his inability to wrestle in any competent fashion. Reigns is going to look awesome in a suit, with the WHC, isn't he?


Yes he is :durant3:durant3

And even better in wrestling trunks as WWE Champion :watson:watson:watson


----------



## Lariatoh!

Indeed. Dean and Seth will lead him to the promise land.


----------



## kieranwwe

I think they all have very very bright futures. If i could compare them to anyone it would be

Ambrose - Punk
Rollins - Hardy
Reigns - Batista

They are all really talented and i love watching them.


----------



## Aynjehl

Okay, I have to admit- I wasn't expecting the singles match announcement for ER. But, HOLY CRAP!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Aynjehl said:


> Okay, I have to admit- I wasn't expecting the singles match announcement for ER. But, HOLY CRAP!


I wasn't either. It caught me off guard, but I just shrugged it off. Kofi is just a placeholder for that title anyway.


----------



## Aynjehl

Taker2theMoon said:


> I wasn't either. It caught me off guard, but I just shrugged it off. Kofi is just a placeholder for that title anyway.


I was in the camp expecting Kofi to lose the title to Ambrose in a 3 on 3. I'm happy about this though because it'll give Ambrose time to shine in a solid match, but I think it'll also let Rollins and Reigns stand out a little more during the tag match. Probably the best choice all around.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Aynjehl said:


> I was in the camp expecting Kofi to lose the title to Ambrose in a 3 on 3. I'm happy about this though because it'll give Ambrose time to shine in a solid match, but I think it'll also let Rollins and Reigns stand out a little more during the tag match. Probably the best choice all around.


I wasn't in any camp, but then again I haven't been posting much in the past 2 or 3 days. :lol

Hmm yeah I have no quarrels with the idea of a 3 on 3 match idea, but they've been having a lot of 3 on 3s.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

Ambrose will definitely win the title which is good for him and the shield.


----------



## Asenath

Maybe next time, Kofi. 

Bless his heart.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Marked out for the singles match announcement for Ambrose as I was certain the 3 v 3 match was a lock for the PPV.

Would love to see him win the belt, but now that's it's a singles match...I'm not sure if he'll win. He could just go batshit crazy and get himself DQ'd.


----------



## Callisto

If that was the end of their streak.... fpalm


----------



## Murph

That has to be a NO CONTEST russo), and thus they remain UNDEFEATED.

Hopefully.


----------



## Deptford

Nope Cena wins by dq. Not Team Hell no and Cena. Just Cena..


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> Nope Cena wins by dq. Not Team Hell no and Cena. Just Cena..


THIS. Fuck this company. Not Team Hell No and Cena. Not The Undertaker but motherfuckin can't sell, fruity pebbles wearing, jorts chafing, Cesaro nipple buffer John Cena.










Planting the seeds already that Cena can defeat them single handedly.


----------



## Da Silva

It's just bad storytelling, they pinned him clean and apparently he can take them all on now?


----------



## Londrick

I hope they don't plan on doing Shield vs Cena after Ryback cause that'll be the end of the Shield.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

Yes Us title and tag team titles going to the shield!!


----------



## Eulonzo

Considering they didn't say anything about them losing, It's not a big deal lol.


----------



## Da Silva

Dunmer said:


> I hope they don't plan on doing Shield vs Cena after Ryback cause that'll be the end of the Shield.


It really wouldn't. One in ring promo against Cena and everyone with half a braincell will be cheering the shield and booing Cena. Cena will still win, but their popularity and fanbase will rise.


----------



## x78

That booking was an injustice that The Shield need to rectify. They need to come out and triple powerbomb each member of the creative team on Raw next week.


----------



## Da Silva

Starting with Steph, god, that would be a money angle.


----------



## Chingo Bling

The more I see of Ambrose, the less I like. Complete opposite for Rollins though.

His affair with the hard camera is overkill.


----------



## checkcola

This is a pretty good endorsement, I'd say:




> Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR 1h
> 
> Nice work by The Shield. Young cats are doing pretty damn good. #WWE #raw


----------



## MrSmallPackage

It's not a big deal, you guys.


----------



## Alim

Tonight's Raw will be the turning point of The Shield before they end up into obscurity. Getting buried (I don't use that word often) by John Cena single handedly was terrible booking. Now they're going to win the belts on Sunday, but who's going to care?


----------



## TempestH

I'm fine with the Shield losing to Cena

The thing is that The Shield have been pushed so hard to the point of near invincibility. They needed to be cooled off a bit so that when they inevitably win all the gold, there can actually be believable threats to them. They've been built up, now they have to be dialed back so that we can buy people as viable challengers to them without having to take main eventers and having them step down to the lesser belts.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Fandango said:


> Tonight's Raw will be the turning point of The Shield before they end up into obscurity. Getting buried (I don't use that word often) by John Cena single handedly was terrible booking. Now they're going to win the belts on Sunday, but who's going to care?


fpalm


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

I don't see why you guys are complaining. They've beaten EVERY face on the roster worth mentioning exceptfor HHH but at least they've had a segment with him,not to mention segments where they decimated THE ROCK and another where they decimated UNDERTAKER.I love The Shield but they had to lose eventually,and they way they did wasn't that bad...Reigns got himself eliminated,and even though yeah it looked like he was about to,Ambrose NEVER tapped.Typical it had to be Cena to end the streak but be thankful he didn't do it by pinning them all 1,2,3 in the middle of the damn ring by himself


----------



## Catsaregreat

Super Cena strikes again :cena2


----------



## LovelyElle890

NeyNey, this is for you!



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Seth Rollins will be the successful one when this group breaks up you all heard it here first


I see what you are doing....

People need to understand that Kelly Kelly fan doesn't hate the Shield, she is just mad that there is little to no space on The Shield's bandwagon. She must have looked at the poll, saw that the other two's bandwagons are at maximum capacity, and then decided that it was safer to back Seth.

If she tried to get on the other bandwagons then...

*Girls that like Ambrose would be like this:*









*Girls that like Reigns would be like this:*









So really, the only option available now is Seth.

*But Kelly Kelly fan you have to be careful because Amber B might come at you like this over Seth:*


----------



## Bearodactyl

UltimateOppitunist said:


> I don't see why you guys are complaining. They've beaten EVERY face on the roster worth mentioning exceptfor HHH but at least they've had a segment with him,not to mention segments where they decimated THE ROCK and another where they decimated UNDERTAKER.I love The Shield but they had to lose eventually,and they way they did wasn't that bad...Reigns got himself eliminated,and even though yeah it looked like he was about to,Ambrose NEVER tapped.Typical it had to be Cena to end the streak but be thankful he didn't do it by pinning them all 1,2,3 in the middle of the damn ring by himself


Quoted for truth. This is really what it boils down to. As much as I dislike Cena, he pinned ONE of them. ONE. He got his ass BEAT several times over, and he was left with his back on the matt, staring up at the ceiling. 
I don't care if the Shield are undefeated, as long as they're made to look strong. And to me it doesn't get much stronger than standing over the limp body of the WWE champion YET AGAIN at the end of the bout, W or L.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Fandango said:


> Tonight's Raw will be the turning point of The Shield before they end up into obscurity. Getting buried (I don't use that word often) by John Cena single handedly was terrible booking. Now they're going to win the belts on Sunday, but who's going to care?


Dis shit be cray, yo :bosh4


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I can not wait for the ppv! 

lmfao at those animations


----------



## SubZero3:16

TempestH said:


> I'm fine with the Shield losing to Cena
> 
> The thing is that The Shield have been pushed so hard to the point of near invincibility. They needed to be cooled off a bit so that when they inevitably win all the gold, there can actually be believable threats to them. They've been built up, now they have to be dialed back so that we can buy people as viable challengers to them without having to take main eventers and having them step down to the lesser belts.


The Shield didn't lose, they were disqualified. They were disqualified before a couple months ago as well. 

And yes I would have a problem if they lost to John Cena. Why must Cena be the guy to end everything? Renegade Superstar? John Cena to the rescue. An efficient group defeating faces? In comes Super Cena when all the odds are against him. Fuck this shit, at this point John Cena is the odds. Odds that apparantly no one in the company is good enough to defeat cleanly unless his names starts with R and ends with K.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Shield lost, but not cleanly. They lost by disqualification. So it's not a big deal.
oh and some good points by UltimateOpportunist and TempestH.


----------



## Eulonzo

Somebody make a fake render of Ambrose with the US championship, please. :mark:

Not changing my avatar but some of you are more talented than I am with making stuff like that. It's easy, but the ones of him in The Shield attire are hard because of his stance & the angle he's in in all of them.

I'll never forget the night they "came to the show on an airplane" Evolution style. :mark: I feel like that was maybe taped the night before, on Sunday night, because I feel like they wouldn't film that live on TV if something messed up. Then again, they haven't botched anything yet, I don't think, so maybe they trust them enough.


----------



## Dallas

It was only DQ, but the important thing is they failed to win from a 3-on-1 situation. Fucking Cena.


----------



## deathslayer

thing is, did they say anything about ambrose going for the us title or not?


----------



## Eulonzo

deathslayer said:


> thing is, did they say anything about ambrose going for the us title or not?


Nope, aside from him looking at the US title after their match last week.


----------



## tbp82

Did SuperCena strike? Was The Sheild buried? I'm not so sure. Let me clear up a few things.

1.) The Shield lost their first match. Yes it was by DQ but The Sheild as a unit took thier first lost. (Rollin and Ambrose already have individual loses).

2.) Supercena DID NOT strike. Yes Supercena pinned Seth Rollins and yes he had Ambrose ready to tap. But, he did not get Roman Reigns. Reigns got himself DQd for spearing Cena. 

3.) Yes another example of WWE's protecting of Roman Reigns. If it wasn't clear before its clear now. Rollins eats a pin. Ambrose about to tap. Reigns gets in his spear and the triple powerbomb moment.


----------



## Eulonzo

Yes, they were striked by Super Cena but they weren't buried. There's definitely a difference.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Will people still say they were buried after Ambrose wins the US-title and Rollins & Reigns wins the tag championships on sunday?
Probably

Are those people stupid?
Definitely


----------



## JY57

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...stars_Matches_Taped_SmackDown_Viewership.html



> - WWE announced that this week's episode of Main Event will feature Kane vs. Seth Rollins.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

So that match ended in a DQ what a surprise


----------



## The Smark One

I am just as big of a mark as everyone else for The Shield but last night kind of had the feel of Cena bury the nexus. I know The Shield weren't buried but still 3-1 and super Cena prevails for fuck sake


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Look what I found!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:










:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

I kinda hope that he'd start using that jacket again when he eventually goes solo. It just fits him so well.


----------



## Stanford

MrSmallPackage said:


> Will people still say they were buried after Ambrose wins the US-title and Rollins & Reigns wins the tag championships on sunday?


Those titles are largely meaningless, and they've been booked above them since their debut. I don't think they were "buried", but they've definitely been doused with a bit of cold water.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Im gonna mark out when Dean loses at Extreme Rules and Koi retains  all you in here will be crying


----------



## SubZero3:16

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Look what I found!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> I kinda hope that he'd start using that jacket again when he eventually goes solo. It just fits him so well.


Perfection! :durant3:durant3:durant3:durant3:durant3


----------



## Eddie Ray

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Look what I found!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> I kinda hope that he'd start using that jacket again when he eventually goes solo. It just fits him so well.


marking da fuck out


----------



## Hawksea

Are these guys over yet?


----------



## AntUK

They really can't book anymore at all. I'm not bothered by the shields first loss as a team at all they're over enough that it doesn't matter . But it's just they were building a mystique around the shield being an unbeatle team, that whoever would have beaten them could have got a decent rub from it on a ppv in a big match. Instead they waste it on a throwaway raw for no reason at all .


----------



## tbp82

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Im gonna mark out when Dean loses at Extreme Rules and Koi retains  all you in here will be crying


It wouldn't surprise me if Kofi got the win. Maybe by DQ or something. I personally think The Shield walk away with all the gold but, if Amborse gets DQd I wouldn't be suprised at all.


----------



## vanboxmeer

The absolute worst thing that could happen to "Sugar" Dean is to win the US title. The midcard belts are a creative excuse to job people out with their forever reasoning of "Well, they got a belt, so he's gonna be ok". It'd be far better for it to be a DQ or a schmozz so that Ambrose can actually be involved in a real program as part of the Shield against John Cena in the Summer.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Ryback sheamus Cena can't beat the shield but Cena alone :cena2


----------



## NeyNey

That was a beautiful, beautiful fight. :kobe4

Reigns was great, I loved him in that match.
*
Also I was marking so fucking hard when Ambrose vs. Kofi was announced!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:

...well...Cena... unnecessary bullshit. 
But calling it "_burying_" is the most stupid and ridiculous thing you can say.
Can't believe peoples excitement and believe for their title matches and title reigns goes down because of that.
And you call _casuals_ easy to manipulate, hypocrites. :bosh3

Can't wait for ER. 
Can't wait for that fucking US Title Match.
Can't wait for that Tag Team Title Match.
Can't wait for Rollins vs. Kane at Main Event. 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :brie


----------



## PoisonMouse

I don't want Ambrose to win the belt as the midcard belts are cursed, whoever wins it ends up jobbing out.


----------



## NeyNey

PoisonMouse said:


> I don't want Ambrose to win the belt as the midcard belts are cursed, whoever wins it ends up jobbing out.


Ambrose is already cursed with outstanding greatness.
This belt will only be a little piece of trash surrounded by dead human bodies he'll use to build a ladder to the top.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Ney Ney's enthusiasm is contagious!

I did enjoy the match overall. I loved Reigns getting in the referee's face. It's funny when I mention The Shield to casual wrestling fans he's the first one that they mention. Everyone is says that they like the long haired one. (Yup, some people don't even know their names by now)

The match had some great spots with Kane and Daniel Bryan. 

Oh and The Shield is so taking all of the gold this Sunday at Extreme Rules. It's going to be beautiful! :durant3 :durant3 :durant3


----------



## Da Silva

PoisonMouse said:


> I don't want Ambrose to win the belt as the midcard belts are cursed, whoever wins it ends up jobbing out.


Bollocks are they cursed. Cena started with the US title if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## HiddenViolence

After hyping up The Shield being undefeated they just end it by DQ on a random RAW. Anticlimatic. And of course :cena3 is the one to do it.


----------



## 751161

If Shield are all holding gold next Monday, I will not stop marking out. Literally. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lariatoh!

The Shield are in main events against Cena at the moment. But when the win the gold, are their main event days over? What will it mean to have the US belt while being part of the Shield I wonder. If Dean ever looks like losing, the Shield will come in and provide the DQ? Could Ambrose technically be US Champ for years? Same goes for R and R, Ambrose with the save if there is any danger of losing the titles. 

Hopefully, it will mean an Ambrose/Bryan US title feud next month at least.


----------



## DA

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Im gonna mark out when Dean loses at Extreme Rules and Koi retains  all you in here will be crying


Didn't you become a Shield fan the other week? Why did you stop all of a sudden? :kobe


----------



## Bearodactyl

Lol, they announce that the Shield has not one, but TWO matches at ER and people can't stop talking about a DQ loss they brought on themselves instead. Hilarious!

I have a question. If only ONE of the two matches can end with a Shield victory.. and whoever DOESN'T end up winning is destined to lose clean to their respective opponent.. which match would you chose for the win? 

Aaaaaaaand GO!


----------



## Killmonger

Da Silva said:


> Bollocks are they cursed. Cena started with the US title if I'm not mistaken.


They actually cared about the U.S. title when Cena won it.


----------



## Da Silva

Lariatoh! said:


> The Shield are in main events against Cena at the moment. But when the win the gold, are their main event days over? What will it mean to have the US belt while being part of the Shield I wonder. If Dean ever looks like losing, the Shield will come in and provide the DQ? Could Ambrose technically be US Champ for years? Same goes for R and R, Ambrose with the save if there is any danger of losing the titles.
> 
> Hopefully, it will mean an Ambrose/Bryan US title feud next month at least.


Titles are just props and its individuals who have certain spots on the show. See Punks title reign, which played second fiddle to Johny Boy. The shield will continue their path of destruction and will continue to feature heavily on the show. Regardless of what titles they hold.


----------



## Da Silva

RiZE said:


> They actually cared about the U.S. title when Cena won it.


Fair point. I stand by my stance though, the titles aren't intrinsically cursed. It's just the booking of individuals who hold them that is suffering at the moment.


----------



## Cyon

Here's my little fantasy storyline about the Shield that will never come true.

Ambrose wins the US title and Reigns/Rollins wins the tag titles at ER. Next week, they start eying the IC title and the WHC title. After some feud and matches, they eventually get the IC and WHC titles at some PPV. That's right, they have all the titles except the WWE and the Divas title. They taunt Cena that he is going to be served with justice at whatever PPV is appropriate. Cena gets cocky and says he can take all three of them on at once in some handicap match. The match happens, and Cena does his usual Super Cena stuff, but eventually succumbs and loses the WWE title.

The next RAW after that, the Shield make a promo. They say the whole reason they came to WWE in the first place is to get all the titles except the Divas title, which they will discuss later on. They say it's an injustice that all these competitors are settling for being #2 or #3 by going after the WHC, IC, and US titles, when they should all be going after the WWE title. They say it devalues the WWE title. So in response to that, their plan was to get all the possible titles they can, then unify them all into one title: The WWE title.

Rollins and Reign wear the tag titles while Ambrose wears the WWE title. However, sometimes they switch the titles in a modified Free Bird rule, with Reigns defending the WWE title, Rollins holding the WWE title, etc.

Now about the Divas title. The Shield says that, with them being men, they obviously can't hold the Divas title, but they do have someone they want to get the title. They say this figure is not exactly an official Shield member and will never be one. But they do have some "investments" in her. The Shield work to make this happen. This includes the Shield intimidating any opposing Diva who has a match with the figure, helping her out in a variety of ways, etc. (I haven't decided who the Diva is going to be, so it can honestly be whoever you like)

The Shield and the Diva hold their titles for almost a year before slowly but surely losing to some up-and-coming face.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

Bearodactyl said:


> Lol, they announce that the Shield has not one, but TWO matches at ER and people can't stop talking about a DQ loss they brought on themselves instead. Hilarious!
> 
> I have a question. If only ONE of the two matches can end with a Shield victory.. and whoever DOESN'T end up winning is destined to lose clean to their respective opponent.. which match would you chose for the win?
> 
> Aaaaaaaand GO!


It's just a ridiculous waste, why have The Shield lose their undefeated streak to a meaningless John Cena DQ win? Stupid decision, it doesn't matter whether its placated by a better decision (i.e. Shield getting multiple matches on PPV)it doesn't make that booking decision any less stupid.

Pretty sure most Shield fans would rather Ambrose beat Kofi clean with Rollins and Reigns losing to Team Hell No than vice versa.


----------



## Da Silva

BreakTheWallsDown. said:


> It's just a ridiculous waste, why have The Shield lose their undefeated streak to a meaningless John Cena DQ win? Stupid decision, it doesn't matter whether its placated by a better decision (i.e. Shield getting multiple matches on PPV)it doesn't make that booking decision any less stupid.
> 
> Pretty sure most Shield fans would rather Ambrose beat Kofi clean with Rollins and Reigns losing to Team Hell No than vice versa.


I'd rather they get the tag titles to be honest. Team Hell No has run its course and Kofi only just became the US champion.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

Da Silva said:


> I'd rather they get the tag titles to be honest. Team Hell No has run its course and Kofi only just became the US champion.


I presumed most fans of The Shield would be bigger fans of Team Hell No than Kofi Kingston (I don't hate the guy like some on here do but I much prefer Daniel Bryan).

Plus a clean loss to Kofi Kingston a perennial midcard champion is more embarrassing (for want of a better word) than a loss to two former world champions.

In reality, without some silly hypothetical scenario imposed by some wrestling fan behind a keyboard, The Shield should be booked to win both matches, it makes no sense to kill off their push now after how far they've come.


----------



## THANOS

Well..

If below is true then we have our clear answer about who's winning this match, and that "this person" will certainly have a lengthy reign with the U.S Title after the match concludes.



Spoiler: Sunday's bought






> Make of this what you will but we’re told Mattel has plans to release a Dean Ambrose action figure with the United States Championship and a two pack of Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns. The action figures are expected to hit stores this summer.






Also,



> We’re told “eyes are as wide open as they have been” on The Shield following this week’s Elimination tag team match. Everyone continues to rave about their in-ring work and the way the group has gotten over.


----------



## Da Silva

BreakTheWallsDown. said:


> I presumed most fans of The Shield would be bigger fans of Team Hell No than Kofi Kingston (I don't hate the guy like some on here do but I much prefer Daniel Bryan).
> 
> Plus a clean loss to Kofi Kingston a perennial midcard champion is more embarrassing (for want of a better word) than a loss to two former world champions.
> 
> In reality, without some silly hypothetical scenario imposed by some wrestling fan behind a keyboard, The Shield should be booked to win both matches, it makes no sense to kill off their push now after how far they've come.


And I understand where they're coming from, but Daniel Bryan would be better off without Team Hell No, which really has run its course.

Losing clean to Kofi does seem like a horrible thing to happen, but I honestly have enough faith in Ambrose to say that even if he never won a match he would still rise to top thanks to his promos and gimmick. Not to mention, the WWE clearly has faith in him as is evident by the fact that he had a 1 on 1 match with the fucking Undertaker.

Obviously, this is all hypothetical as I can't see anything other than all three men winning titles, Ambrose is booked WAY above Kofi and it would be idiotic of the WWE to only give one of them a belt because that creates a very clear hierarchy which is something they've avoided as much as they can. If I had to choose any of them to lose, I'd probably say make all three lose on Sunday and give them a revenge story line where they go around making Kofi's and Team Hell No's life a misery.


----------



## DanM3

Good match last night, they still havnt been pinned!

I fully expected them to loose as super cena won't be loosing again until the rock vs cena 3 in a life time. But DQ and then beating down cena made them look good


----------



## Eddie Ray

ambrose toy?

AMBROSE TOY!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Lariatoh! said:


> The Shield are in main events against Cena at the moment. But when the win the gold, are their main event days over? What will it mean to have the US belt while being part of the Shield I wonder. If Dean ever looks like losing, the Shield will come in and provide the DQ? Could Ambrose technically be US Champ for years? Same goes for R and R, Ambrose with the save if there is any danger of losing the titles.
> 
> Hopefully, it will mean an Ambrose/Bryan US title feud next month at least.




Eventually they'd just be put in matches were if they get DQ'd or someone interferes they'll lose the title.


----------



## Eddie Ray

taken from the layfield report:

"Dean Ambrose will become the top heel in WWE.

There’s nothing like a big, bold statement to open a column, right? You’re right, of course and believe me; I don’t make these grand declarations very often. Try never.

But facts are facts. And judging from the facts we have in front of us, I feel more than comfortable with my opening line.

From the moment The Shield debuted in WWE, they have been the company’s most dominant force. Week in and week out they level one Superstar after another. Overwhelming their victim with their numbers, the trio of Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns has been unstoppable.

John Cena, Randy Orton, Ryback, Sheamus, even The Rock and The Undertaker, have all felt the wrath of WWE’s gang of thugs. But make no mistake about it, The Shield are not your typical heel stable with dreams of avarice and blinding ambition.

The driving ideology behind The Shield is their warped definition of justice. To them, no one is above judgment and everyone is a potential offender. To be in their crosshairs is the quintessential example of being in the wrong place at the wrong time.

The psychology of the group has only been magnified by their work in the ring as all three men have shown a great ability to completely embrace their characters in every way. There has not been one moment that I have seen in which there has been a hesitation, or a misstep. From the opening bell to the ending bell, The Shield is fully in the moment, totally on their game.

But as good as The Shield are collectively, Dean Ambrose has been the clear standout and as such has been featured in singles matches. Perhaps this is because the company knows that many fans respect him from his days on the independent circuit and in NXT. He generated a buzz then and now we are seeing the payoff.

But more importantly, perhaps Ambrose is being spotlighted because WWE recognizes his ability. They see something in him, a quality that only those who are truly very talented, possess.

Because when Dean Ambrose wrestles, you are compelled to watch him. His timing, his pacing, the way he carries himself in the ring and the way he sells his opponents’ moves, automatically command respect. And when Ambrose speaks, you cannot help but listen. He draws you in and makes you believe.

He makes you believe that he believes. Dean Ambrose does not appear to be someone who is reciting memorized lines or trying to stick to an overall outline of bullet points handed to him before the camera rolls. He is not playing a character. He is the character.

And that is why he will become WWE’s top heel. Not today. And probably not tomorrow. But, it will happen.

Much like Roddy Piper, Jake the Snake Roberts and Arn Anderson, there is simply nothing phony about Dean Ambrose. When he speaks, he is in the moment. He is the real deal. And much like the three legends I just mentioned, there is nothing particularly likeable about his heel personality.

Ambrose is a straight up heel. He is not funny, he is ruthless. He is not bold, he is cunning. At the end of the day, fans hate him and will hate him even more in the future because Dean is doing his job.

And he is very good at it.

For my money, CM Punk is by far the best heel that WWE has seen in quite some time. As entertaining as he is when he runs babyface and despite how much his talent endears him to fans now, the fact is that Punk will always find a way to look like the biggest jerk in the building. He will find a way to be hated. And no one does it any better.

But I believe that one day we will say the same of Dean. I believe that the time may come that CM Punk may actually be forced to turn face because WWE will be ruled by the devilish Loki-esque heel that is Dean Ambrose. Punk may have just found a rival who can beat him at his own game.

Dean Ambrose will become the top heel in WWE. And that’s a fact."


----------



## THANOS

Eddie Ray said:


> taken from the layfield report:
> 
> "Dean Ambrose will become the top heel in WWE.
> 
> There’s nothing like a big, bold statement to open a column, right? You’re right, of course and believe me; I don’t make these grand declarations very often. Try never.
> 
> But facts are facts. And judging from the facts we have in front of us, I feel more than comfortable with my opening line.
> 
> From the moment The Shield debuted in WWE, they have been the company’s most dominant force. Week in and week out they level one Superstar after another. Overwhelming their victim with their numbers, the trio of Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns has been unstoppable.
> 
> John Cena, Randy Orton, Ryback, Sheamus, even The Rock and The Undertaker, have all felt the wrath of WWE’s gang of thugs. But make no mistake about it, The Shield are not your typical heel stable with dreams of avarice and blinding ambition.
> 
> The driving ideology behind The Shield is their warped definition of justice. To them, no one is above judgment and everyone is a potential offender. To be in their crosshairs is the quintessential example of being in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> The psychology of the group has only been magnified by their work in the ring as all three men have shown a great ability to completely embrace their characters in every way. There has not been one moment that I have seen in which there has been a hesitation, or a misstep. From the opening bell to the ending bell, The Shield is fully in the moment, totally on their game.
> 
> But as good as The Shield are collectively, Dean Ambrose has been the clear standout and as such has been featured in singles matches. Perhaps this is because the company knows that many fans respect him from his days on the independent circuit and in NXT. He generated a buzz then and now we are seeing the payoff.
> 
> But more importantly, perhaps Ambrose is being spotlighted because WWE recognizes his ability. They see something in him, a quality that only those who are truly very talented, possess.
> 
> Because when Dean Ambrose wrestles, you are compelled to watch him. His timing, his pacing, the way he carries himself in the ring and the way he sells his opponents’ moves, automatically command respect. And when Ambrose speaks, you cannot help but listen. He draws you in and makes you believe.
> 
> He makes you believe that he believes. Dean Ambrose does not appear to be someone who is reciting memorized lines or trying to stick to an overall outline of bullet points handed to him before the camera rolls. He is not playing a character. He is the character.
> 
> And that is why he will become WWE’s top heel. Not today. And probably not tomorrow. But, it will happen.
> 
> Much like Roddy Piper, Jake the Snake Roberts and Arn Anderson, there is simply nothing phony about Dean Ambrose. When he speaks, he is in the moment. He is the real deal. And much like the three legends I just mentioned, there is nothing particularly likeable about his heel personality.
> 
> Ambrose is a straight up heel. He is not funny, he is ruthless. He is not bold, he is cunning. At the end of the day, fans hate him and will hate him even more in the future because Dean is doing his job.
> 
> And he is very good at it.
> 
> For my money, CM Punk is by far the best heel that WWE has seen in quite some time. As entertaining as he is when he runs babyface and despite how much his talent endears him to fans now, the fact is that Punk will always find a way to look like the biggest jerk in the building. He will find a way to be hated. And no one does it any better.
> 
> But I believe that one day we will say the same of Dean. I believe that the time may come that CM Punk may actually be forced to turn face because WWE will be ruled by the devilish Loki-esque heel that is Dean Ambrose. Punk may have just found a rival who can beat him at his own game.
> 
> Dean Ambrose will become the top heel in WWE. And that’s a fact."


Thanks ER, did JBL write this article? If he did it's a HUGE endorsement that all of those fools on here calling Dean talentless should read.


----------



## Stanford

THANOS said:


> all of those fools on here calling Dean talentless


Come on, is that a real contingent?


----------



## THANOS

Stanford said:


> Come on, is that a real contingent?


There's a handful of them so it's real enough.


----------



## Eddie Ray

THANOS said:


> Thanks ER, did JBL write this article? If he did it's a HUGE endorsement that all of those fools on here calling Dean talentless should read.


it wasn't written by JBL but i imagine it had to go through him to get published on the site so we can assume he agrees to an extent


----------



## THANOS

Eddie Ray said:


> it wasn't written by JBL but i imagine it had to go through him to get published on the site so we can assume he agrees to an extent


Ah ok. Well it's a very well written piece nonetheless.


----------



## Eddie Ray

THANOS said:


> Ah ok. Well it's a very well written piece nonetheless.


i can assume he agrees, hes always putting over the shield on commentary.


----------



## Snothlisberger

Did the writers give Kofi the belt, knowing Ambrose would take it off him a month later at ER? 

Writers obviously plan ahead :trout1


----------



## x78

Snoth said:


> Did the writers give Kofi the belt, knowing Ambrose would take it off him a month later at ER?
> 
> Writers obviously plan ahead :trout1


I don't know why they didn't give him the IC title, The Shield are really above the US title at this point and the IC title at least has more historical significance and prestige. Hopefully Ambrose vacates the belt right after winning, and we can have a tournament to determine a new champion with Sandow or Fandango or someone winning, and actual midcard feuds over the belt. Really not interested in seeing Ambrose wrestling the likes of Kofi and R-Truth, who at this point are the only realistic face challengers for the US title without really delving into the realms of jobbers.


----------



## NO!

It's interesting to me, the possibility of The Shield doing more than just holding the titles after they win them... but doing something creative with them. Since they claim to have principles and a deeper meaning behind their attacks than most initially assumed, maybe they have something up their sleeve planned for when they win the gold. 

In fact, Ambrose can always bring up the "injustice" of the U.S. title being disrespected by hardly ever being defended... especially on PPV.

Now that I think of it, The Shield winning the Tag Team titles can result in the Tag Team Division being revitalized. No way do I expect it to happen, but they're a unique group and the main flaw would be not having any real tag teams aside from Hell No to feud with.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> taken from the layfield report:
> 
> "Dean Ambrose will become the top heel in WWE.
> 
> There’s nothing like a big, bold statement to open a column, right? You’re right, of course and believe me; I don’t make these grand declarations very often. Try never.
> 
> But facts are facts. And judging from the facts we have in front of us, I feel more than comfortable with my opening line.
> 
> From the moment The Shield debuted in WWE, they have been the company’s most dominant force. Week in and week out they level one Superstar after another. Overwhelming their victim with their numbers, the trio of Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns has been unstoppable.
> 
> John Cena, Randy Orton, Ryback, Sheamus, even The Rock and The Undertaker, have all felt the wrath of WWE’s gang of thugs. But make no mistake about it, The Shield are not your typical heel stable with dreams of avarice and blinding ambition.
> 
> The driving ideology behind The Shield is their warped definition of justice. To them, no one is above judgment and everyone is a potential offender. To be in their crosshairs is the quintessential example of being in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> The psychology of the group has only been magnified by their work in the ring as all three men have shown a great ability to completely embrace their characters in every way. There has not been one moment that I have seen in which there has been a hesitation, or a misstep. From the opening bell to the ending bell, The Shield is fully in the moment, totally on their game.
> 
> But as good as The Shield are collectively, Dean Ambrose has been the clear standout and as such has been featured in singles matches. Perhaps this is because the company knows that many fans respect him from his days on the independent circuit and in NXT. He generated a buzz then and now we are seeing the payoff.
> 
> But more importantly, perhaps Ambrose is being spotlighted because WWE recognizes his ability. They see something in him, a quality that only those who are truly very talented, possess.
> 
> Because when Dean Ambrose wrestles, you are compelled to watch him. His timing, his pacing, the way he carries himself in the ring and the way he sells his opponents’ moves, automatically command respect. And when Ambrose speaks, you cannot help but listen. He draws you in and makes you believe.
> 
> He makes you believe that he believes. Dean Ambrose does not appear to be someone who is reciting memorized lines or trying to stick to an overall outline of bullet points handed to him before the camera rolls. He is not playing a character. He is the character.
> 
> And that is why he will become WWE’s top heel. Not today. And probably not tomorrow. But, it will happen.
> 
> Much like Roddy Piper, Jake the Snake Roberts and Arn Anderson, there is simply nothing phony about Dean Ambrose. When he speaks, he is in the moment. He is the real deal. And much like the three legends I just mentioned, there is nothing particularly likeable about his heel personality.
> 
> *Ambrose is a straight up heel. He is not funny, he is ruthless. He is not bold, he is cunning. At the end of the day, fans hate him and will hate him even more in the future because Dean is doing his job.
> *
> And he is very good at it.
> 
> For my money, CM Punk is by far the best heel that WWE has seen in quite some time. As entertaining as he is when he runs babyface and despite how much his talent endears him to fans now, the fact is that Punk will always find a way to look like the biggest jerk in the building. He will find a way to be hated. And no one does it any better.
> 
> But I believe that one day we will say the same of Dean. I believe that the time may come that CM Punk may actually be forced to turn face because WWE will be ruled by the devilish Loki-esque heel that is Dean Ambrose. Punk may have just found a rival who can beat him at his own game.
> 
> Dean Ambrose will become the top heel in WWE. And that’s a fact."


:clap:clap:clap When I was the kid I used to secretly cheer the villians especially in Disney type cartoons. I always found them to be more interesting and compelling than the smiley, super guy type heroes. Maybe that's why Orton's anti-hero type character remains so over even though he does the same exact thing.


----------



## SubZero3:16

x78 said:


> I don't know why they didn't give him the IC title, The Shield are really above the US title at this point and the IC title at least has more historical significance and prestige. Hopefully Ambrose vacates the belt right after winning, and we can have a tournament to determine a new champion with Sandow or Fandango or someone winning, and actual midcard feuds over the belt. Really not interested in seeing Ambrose wrestling the likes of Kofi and R-Truth, who at this point are the only realistic face challengers for the US title without really delving into the realms of jobbers.


True. But the current IC Champ hasn't even been invited to the pay-per-view, infact fuck that he wasn't even invited to Raw last night. Poor fella had to get screen time on THE APP.


----------



## Da Silva

Snoth said:


> Did the writers give Kofi the belt, knowing Ambrose would take it off him a month later at ER?
> 
> Writers obviously plan ahead :trout1


I think they've wanted to get them involved in the title scene for a while, but wanted them a have a 3 on 3 at wrestlemania as a historical reference for later in their careers.


----------



## Da Silva

And come to think of it, I just realized how much they did for Ryback. Ryback, portrayed as the strongest man around (despite his losses, he is portrayed as such) had a perfect opponent in the shield. He is booked as stronger than them individually but they always fuck him over as a group - which gives him a perfect opponent because it's actually a story line about someone overcoming the odds. Why wouldn't the fans cheer for him? It's perfect! It's too bad that he won't get that moment of beating them, because that's what would make sense from a storytelling point of view. That said, Bryan is a better face and would be a better performer in this storyline but unfortunately he doesn't have as much history with the Shield as Ryback does so even when another face finally overcomes those odds* it won't be as good.**

*clean, losing by DQ doesn't count - Although, I'm, glad they aren't out flat-out winning every single time, that's predictable8

**Also, I'm quite high right now so I'm prone to chatting shit.


----------



## Itami

Gotta say Roman looked so gangstah last night.










Which is perfect. Now we have Sassy Dean, Ninja Rollins, and Gangster Roman.

He also looked pretty fine....Roman is definitely becoming my second favorite with all his attitude lately. Sorry Seth.











ANYWAY, I have a bad feeling at least Roman/Seth or Dean is gonna lose on Sunday, simply because winning for them is too predictable at this point and WWE likes to come up with some fuck finishes and "swerve" the fans. If they don't though, I'm be fucking happy. Oh and Dean doesn't need the title yes, but maybe the title needs him. He can cut some good promos, put over the title and also lick it... you know... claiming that it's his. bahaha


----------



## Blommen

Eddie Ray said:


> taken from the layfield report:
> 
> Dean Ambrose will become the top heel in WWE.
> 
> There’s nothing like a big, bold statement to open a column, right? You’re right, of course and believe me; I don’t make these grand declarations very often. Try never.
> 
> But facts are facts. And judging from the facts we have in front of us, I feel more than comfortable with my opening line.
> 
> From the moment The Shield debuted in WWE, they have been the company’s most dominant force. Week in and week out they level one Superstar after another. Overwhelming their victim with their numbers, the trio of Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns has been unstoppable.
> 
> John Cena, Randy Orton, Ryback, Sheamus, even The Rock and The Undertaker, have all felt the wrath of WWE’s gang of thugs. But make no mistake about it, The Shield are not your typical heel stable with dreams of avarice and blinding ambition.
> 
> The driving ideology behind The Shield is their warped definition of justice. To them, no one is above judgment and everyone is a potential offender. To be in their crosshairs is the quintessential example of being in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> The psychology of the group has only been magnified by their work in the ring as all three men have shown a great ability to completely embrace their characters in every way. There has not been one moment that I have seen in which there has been a hesitation, or a misstep. From the opening bell to the ending bell, The Shield is fully in the moment, totally on their game.
> 
> But as good as The Shield are collectively, Dean Ambrose has been the clear standout and as such has been featured in singles matches. Perhaps this is because the company knows that many fans respect him from his days on the independent circuit and in NXT. He generated a buzz then and now we are seeing the payoff.
> 
> But more importantly, perhaps Ambrose is being spotlighted because WWE recognizes his ability. They see something in him, a quality that only those who are truly very talented, possess.
> 
> Because when Dean Ambrose wrestles, you are compelled to watch him. His timing, his pacing, the way he carries himself in the ring and the way he sells his opponents’ moves, automatically command respect. And when Ambrose speaks, you cannot help but listen. He draws you in and makes you believe.
> 
> He makes you believe that he believes. Dean Ambrose does not appear to be someone who is reciting memorized lines or trying to stick to an overall outline of bullet points handed to him before the camera rolls. He is not playing a character. He is the character.
> 
> And that is why he will become WWE’s top heel. Not today. And probably not tomorrow. But, it will happen.
> 
> Much like Roddy Piper, Jake the Snake Roberts and Arn Anderson, there is simply nothing phony about Dean Ambrose. When he speaks, he is in the moment. He is the real deal. And much like the three legends I just mentioned, there is nothing particularly likeable about his heel personality.
> 
> Ambrose is a straight up heel. He is not funny, he is ruthless. He is not bold, he is cunning. At the end of the day, fans hate him and will hate him even more in the future because Dean is doing his job.
> 
> And he is very good at it.
> 
> For my money, CM Punk is by far the best heel that WWE has seen in quite some time. As entertaining as he is when he runs babyface and despite how much his talent endears him to fans now, the fact is that Punk will always find a way to look like the biggest jerk in the building. He will find a way to be hated. And no one does it any better.
> 
> But I believe that one day we will say the same of Dean. I believe that the time may come that CM Punk may actually be forced to turn face because WWE will be ruled by the devilish Loki-esque heel that is Dean Ambrose. Punk may have just found a rival who can beat him at his own game.
> 
> Dean Ambrose will become the top heel in WWE. And that’s a factl."


repped. hard. that was a damn fine and exceptionally satisfying read.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> Gotta say Roman looked so gangstah last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is perfect. Now we have Sassy Dean, Ninja Rollins, and Gangster Roman.
> 
> He also looked pretty fine....Roman is definitely becoming my second favorite with all his attitude lately. Sorry Seth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYWAY, I have a bad feeling at least Roman/Seth or Dean is gonna lose on Sunday, simply because winning for them is too predictable at this point and WWE likes to come up with some fuck finishes and "swerve" the fans. If they don't though, I'm be fucking happy. Oh and Dean doesn't need the title yes, but maybe the title needs him. He can cut some good promos, put over the title and also lick it... you know... claiming that it's his. bahaha


Good grief! At least we know how he looks when he washes his hair.

Yeah I enjoyed the display of attitude from Roman last night. It wasn't erractic crazy like Dean, as Itami said it was straight up I'm gonna knock your lights out gangsta attitude. Love it!

Well here's my own tumblr contribution that I found:


----------



## Ashly

I love those gifs, Reigns is hot.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Keep John Cena away from The Shield please.


----------



## Y2Joe

Is it just me, or would Conor O'Brien be perfect as the fourth member of the Shield?

Not the version that acts and talks like a rat. This one:


----------



## Eulonzo

Snoth said:


> Did the writers give Kofi the belt, knowing Ambrose would take it off him a month later at ER?
> 
> Writers obviously plan ahead :trout1


The writers believe in The Shield because they know the IWC will come to their house and kill them if they don't book it. :vince2


----------



## Asenath

Y2Joe said:


> Is it just me, or would Conor O'Brien be perfect as the fourth member of the Shield?
> 
> Not the version that acts and talks like a rat. This one:


No.


----------



## Telos

Y2Joe said:


> Is it just me, or would Conor O'Brien be perfect as the fourth member of the Shield?
> 
> Not the version that acts and talks like a rat. This one:


Too many cooks spoil the broth. The Shield is being booked as is because those three are being groomed for the main event. All due respect to O'Brian, he isn't in their class.


----------



## DOPA

Loved that article from JBL's column. I agree with it 100%. Ambrose will be a favourite of mine for years to come. I already know this.

By the way, I will mark the fuck out if Ambrose wins the US title and then the next night on Raw turns all Moxley and is like "This US Belt doesn't mean jack to the cause of injustice, I don't want it!" And throws down the US title :mark: :mark: :mark:

Those who have watched Ambrose's Indy work will get the reference (Y).


----------



## Dallas

Snoth said:


> Did the writers give Kofi the belt, knowing Ambrose would take it off him a month later at ER?
> 
> Writers obviously plan ahead :trout1


Possibly. The champion before him was Cesaro, a heel. WWE doesn't like heel/heel matches, and Kofi is popular enough to be a safe choice for transitional champion.


----------



## Eulonzo

IMO, The TLC match is still their best match.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Eulonzo said:


> IMO, The TLC match is still their best match.


absolutely. i think the mix between the hype, the knowledge that they had to make an impression and the freedom that gimmick matches allow created that match.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

The TLC was definitely the best, a lot of build up and they more than delivered.

I don't want any other members, they are perfect the way they are, 3 guys getting ready to explode and be on top of the company moving forward. 

Out of the possible pairings for the tag team of the group I love that they are going with Rollins and Reigns, these 2 compliment each other so well. Just wish there was more teams for them to feud with moving forward


----------



## Davion McCool

Does anyone have a gif of the Reigns superman punch/the thing he did before it? For, um, reasons.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eulonzo said:


> IMO, The TLC match is still their best match.


I agree. The spots were awesome. They established themselves as a force to be reckoned with. It was one of the top five matches of the year.


----------



## chrisburr

I say all 3 are for various reasons!


----------



## King Battlezone

does anyone know if the shield is performing at house shows ? I got tickets for a smackdown house show and it'd be pretty badass to see them.


----------



## HiddenViolence

I remember not having huge expectations for the TLC match. I was blown away when I watched it, great stuff. It really made The Shield.



King Battlezone said:


> does anyone know if the shield is performing at house shows ? I got tickets for a smackdown house show and it'd be pretty badass to see them.


I went to a SD house show nearly a month ago and saw them live. I don't know if they're on the RAW tour now but I know for sure that they do house shows.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Had the match been 3v3 all titles on the line then it would've been a dead give away that The Shield were winning as it has been hinted at since the beginning they would be going after the tag titles.

By separating the matches (which I still find incredibly odd because the whole thing about Shield is that they are weak when apart) they're telling us that one of them is losing as I'd be shock if they all won, because they could've just did the 3v3.

And I'm almost certain Dean is losing because the title match is random as hell and the feud between them just started. That being said I wonder if this is the first step in their eventual break up at the end of the year. With Dean slowly losing his mind after losing to Kofi, or if this is just one of WWE's random fuckery moments of them not knowing what the hell to do with these guys.


----------



## THANOS

iDogBea said:


> Had the match been 3v3 all titles on the line then it would've been a dead give away that The Shield were winning as it has been hinted at since the beginning they would be going after the tag titles.
> 
> By separating the matches *(which I still find incredibly odd because the whole thing about Shield is that they are weak when apart*) they're telling us that one of them is losing as I'd be shock if they all won, because they could've just did the 3v3.
> 
> And I'm almost certain Dean is losing because the title match is random as hell and the feud between them just started. That being said I wonder if this is the first step in their eventual break up at the end of the year. With Dean slowly losing his mind after losing to Kofi, or if this is just one of WWE's random fuckery moments of them not knowing what the hell to do with these guys.


I don't think it's so much as they are "weak apart" as it is that they are stronger as a unit. Put it this way, could any 3 of the Nexus (not including Bryan) beat 3 maineventers as a team? Probably not and that was because each member was inherently weaker than each member of the Shield. The Shield as individuals are probably at upper midcarder/low maineventer level currently, whereas Nexus was a bunch of jobbers and one upper midcarder, Wade Barrett.

I actually think it's more likely for Roman and Seth to lose to Team Hell No because of how they've steamrolled through them so far! This way Dean can win and there can be a bit of dissension amongst the team (just a little though like a glimpse at what could happen in the far future), with Ambrose making a slight sarcastic comment about at least one of the members getting the job done! Eventually Rollins and Reigns will get the tag titles from Hell No and then Bryan and Kane will feud with each other to end that feud effectively.


----------



## PUNKY

iDogBea said:


> Had the match been 3v3 all titles on the line then it would've been a dead give away that The Shield were winning as it has been hinted at since the beginning they would be going after the tag titles.
> 
> By separating the matches (which I still find incredibly odd because the whole thing about Shield is that they are weak when apart) they're telling us that one of them is losing as I'd be shock if they all won, because they could've just did the 3v3.
> 
> or maybe its because they felt they didnt have enough matches on the card,also they could be separating them to make us think that dean is losing as like you said doing a 3vs3 match does make it a bit obvious, im 99 percent certain that all 3 members will have gold by the end of the night.:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## PUNKY

By separating the matches (which I still find incredibly odd because the whole thing about Shield is that they are weak when apart) they're telling us that one of them is losing as I'd be shock if they all won, because they could've just did the 3v3.

or maybe its because they felt they didnt have enough matches on the card,also they could be separating them to make us think that dean is losing as like you said doing a 3vs3 match does make it a bit obvious, im 99 percent certain that all 3 members will have gold by the end of the night.:mark::mark::mark:[/QUOTE]


----------



## PUNKY

sorry didnt mean to post twice then.


----------



## Stroker Ace

THANOS said:


> I don't think it's so much as they are "weak apart" as it is that they are stronger as a unit. Put it this way, could any 3 of the Nexus (not including Bryan) beat 3 maineventers as a team? Probably not and that was because each member was inherently weaker than each member of the Shield. The Shield as individuals are probably at upper midcarder/low maineventer level currently, whereas Nexus was a bunch of jobbers and one upper midcarder, Wade Barrett.
> 
> I actually think it's more likely for Roman and Seth to lose to Team Hell No because of how they've steamrolled through them so far! This way Dean can win and there can be a bit of dissension amongst the team (just a little though like a glimpse at what could happen in the far future), with Ambrose making a slight sarcastic comment about at least one of the members getting the job done! Eventually Rollins and Reigns will get the tag titles from Hell No and then Bryan and Kane will feud with each other to end that feud effectively.


Okay that's makes more sense, I was just going off them being more dominated in a one on one situation.

It could go either way with them winning or Dean winning and him just getting too overconfident in his abilities and distancing himself more from the other two. At the moment it's hard to tell, but in another 6 months it'll be a full year of them being together and in today's WWE that's rare for teams especially ones that have been built up so well like they have which leads me to believe they're planting the seeds for their destruction and the winners and losers of the PPV on Sunday will tell us which direction they wanna go in.




england66 said:


> or maybe its because they felt they didnt have enough matches on the card,also they could be separating them to make us think that dean is losing as like you said doing a 3vs3 match does make it a bit obvious, im 99 percent certain that all 3 members will have gold by the end of the night.:mark::mark::mark:


I could be wrong, personally I'd love to see them all win, but like I said if that was the case then separating the matches seems pointless.


----------



## Telos

Davion McCool said:


> Does anyone have a gif of the Reigns superman punch/the thing he did before it? For, um, reasons.


Unfortunately this isn't the punch, but here's the setup for it:


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'm thinking that they are taking all the gold on Sunday *cough*signature*cough* Ties in with the injustice storyline and integrates them into the main roster properly and they will probably stop with the crowd entrances and come down the ramp instead.

Once they have been integrated into the roster officially now they would be a legitimate threat against Cena eventually for the WWE Championship belt.


----------



## HiddenViolence

When they split up Seth Rollins should be a face and Ambrose a heel for sure. Reigns can probably work as either.


----------



## THANOS

Telos said:


> Unfortunately this isn't the punch, but here's the setup for it:


HULK SMASHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

Is anyone worried that Ambrose will win but Reigns and Rollins will lose? I'd like them all to win but think it could be interesting if Ambrose won while the other guys lost.

A shame Rollins has such a small amount of votes.


----------



## THANOS

Soupman Prime said:


> Is anyone worried that Ambrose will win but Reigns and Rollins will lose? I'd like them all to win but think it could be interesting if Ambrose won while the other guys lost.
> 
> A shame Rollins has such a small amount of votes.


Dude, I actually see that as quite the possibility unfortunately. Something about these matches being separated, Kofi being far beneath Kane and Bryan in credibility, and the fact that the Shield's feud with Hell No has been COMPLETELY one-sided thus far; has me believing that Hell No is winning their match by Bryan tapping out Rollins.

Ambrose will definitely beat Kofi though, that's almost a sure thing IMO.


----------



## Eddie Ray

nahhh man. they are all getting titles. this is creative rewarding them for their work. the falling apart won't happen till the winter...


----------



## Bushmaster

I'd love for them to get all the titles. Because there eventual lost could possibly catapult some.new guys to the top unless we get the usual single stars teaming up. Wouldnt mind seeing some tag team matches involving Rey, Sin Cara, Bourne, Gabriel etc. Could the Shield make the midcard titles relevant again :mark: I think so because the problem now is the midcard title holders dont get time time on the mic much but Ambrose and crew will def get their time so the titles should look alittle more important.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Soupman Prime said:


> I'd love for them to get all the titles. Because there eventual lost could possibly catapult some.new guys to the top unless we get the usual single stars teaming up. Wouldnt mind seeing some tag team matches involving Rey, Sin Cara, Bourne, Gabriel etc. Could the Shield make the midcard titles relevant again :mark: I think so because the problem now is the midcard title holders dont get time time on the mic much but Ambrose and crew will def get their time so the titles should look alittle more important.


i think the shield should be a good springboard to bring in oliver grey and adrian neville, personally.


----------



## Stroker Ace

THANOS said:


> Ambrose will definitely beat Kofi though, that's almost a sure thing IMO.


See the reason why I'm on the fence about that is because this match came out of nowhere, with no set up and for no reason.

Now they could have him pull out a surprise win, but I dont know.


----------



## Eulonzo

iDogBea said:


> See the reason why I'm on the fence about that is because this match came out of nowhere, with no set up and for no reason.


Aside from Ambrose looking at the US title last week.


----------



## THANOS

iDogBea said:


> See the reason why I'm on the fence about that is because this match came out of nowhere, with no set up and for no reason.
> 
> Now they could have him pull out a surprise win, but I dont know.


I think if WWE did that it would be completely unbelievable and severely damage Ambrose's stock. With the way WWE has booked the Shield so far, Kofi is not even in the same class as Dean-o, so giving Kofi the win would be more of an upset than Ambrose winning. We'll see what happens though! This is the WWE after all :vince


----------



## Telos

iDogBea said:


> See the reason why I'm on the fence about that is because this match came out of nowhere, with no set up and for no reason.
> 
> Now they could have him pull out a surprise win, but I dont know.


Right. There's nothing saying that they can't have Ambrose win it in a rematch at the next PPV or a future Raw or something. With the Shield losing this past Monday, there's no more perfect record to protect.

Hoping Ambrose takes home the strap, but I don't think it's a given.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Dream Booking I posted in another thread...

Punk reveals he's the leader and wins the WWE championship

Brock Lesnar joins the Sheild and becomes the World champion.

Punk the leader as WWE champion
Lesnar, the world champ, as the big gun
Dean Ambrose, second in command as the US champion
Rollings and Reigns, the soldiers, as the tag team champions
Heyman as the mouthpiece.

THE STABLE TO END ALL STABLES


----------



## NathWFC

The Shield are boring. I thought they were a breath of fresh air at first and I like them all individually, but much like everything else in the WWE they've gotten stale.


----------



## Eulonzo

Eddie Ray said:


> absolutely. i think the mix between the hype, the knowledge that they had to make an impression and the freedom that gimmick matches allow created that match.





Phil_Mc_90 said:


> The TLC was definitely the best, a lot of build up and they more than delivered.





SubZero3:16 said:


> I agree. The spots were awesome. They established themselves as a force to be reckoned with. It was one of the top five matches of the year.


Not saying their other matches weren't good - i.e The Taker/Hell No match, the Cena/Sheamus/Ryback match, Hell No/Cena this week & last week, etc - But the TLC match is their best match so far. & It's not just because it was a TLC match unlike their other matches.


----------



## Killmonger

THANOS said:


> I think if WWE did that it would be completely unbelievable and severely damage Ambrose's stock. With the way WWE has booked the Shield so far, Kofi is not even in the same class as Dean-o, so giving Kofi the win would be more of an upset than Ambrose winning. We'll see what happens though! This is the WWE after all :vince


It wouldn't be completely unbelievable, tbh.

They're booked dominantly as a group. Not individuals.

But I don't think Kofi will win, though.


----------



## THANOS

RiZE said:


> It wouldn't be completely unbelievable, tbh.
> 
> They're booked dominantly as a group. Not individuals.
> 
> But I don't think Kofi will win, though.


Well Ambrose did beat Kane cleanly on smackdown a couple weeks ago, who is much higher on the credibility scale than Kofi, so there's that. Although, like you said, they are far more credible as a group for sure.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Itami

^ unnffff


Telos said:


> Unfortunately this isn't the punch, but here's the setup for it:


I has the punch










roman went all hood on monday....dayum


I do think at least one of them will lose... just because it's too predictable for them to win ...like I said. I so hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Bushmaster

THANOS said:


> Well Ambrose did beat Kane cleanly on smackdown a couple weeks ago, who is much higher on the credibility scale than Kofi, so there's that. Although, like you said, they are far more credible as a group for sure.


Ambrose did have a lot of help though lol, I wouldn't count that as a clean win really.

I wonder if Dean will come out alone or with Roman and Seth. If so I could see them being banned by the refs later that way Dean can look big time beating Kofi on his own.

Just hope they win the tag titles, I already dislike how Dean gets all the single matches really so him being the only member to win would just make it more evident that he's above the other 2.


----------



## Eulonzo

I've though about that, too. I have a feeling they'll ban the others at ringside when Ambrose/Kofi's about to start.


----------



## Chrome

Itami said:


> ^ unnffff
> 
> 
> I has the punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roman went all hood on monday....dayum
> 
> 
> I do think at least one of them will lose... just because it's too predictable for them to win ...like I said. I so hope I'm wrong.


FALCON PUNCH!!!


----------



## Eulonzo

ROMAN SMASH! :lol


----------



## Ashly

Itami said:


>


I thank Reigns for this.


----------



## SpeedStick

Kaitlyn Kaitlyn #SecretAdmirer

http://twitter.com/KaitlynWWE/status/334128990199623680


----------



## SubZero3:16

SpeedStick said:


> Kaitlyn Kaitlyn #SecretAdmirer
> 
> http://twitter.com/KaitlynWWE/status/334128990199623680


 


> KaitlynVerified account
> ‏@KaitlynWWE
> Ok so Rollins stole my hair style, Reigns stole my #Spear and I'm pretty sure I saw Ambrose go through my purse.
> #SecretAdmirer(s)?


dat hobo Dean Ambrose :lmao


----------



## SUNDAY

Itami said:


> I do think at least one of them will lose... just because it's too predictable for them to win ...like I said. I so hope I'm wrong.


Did you not watch Wrestlemania? They don't care about predictability clearly...


----------



## tbp82

How do you think fans will react to Roman Reings once WWE finally makes him THE main event guy?

Just wondering as the weeks go on it's becoming more and more evident of how WWE is grooming Roman Reigns. Lot at the elimination match monday Rollins ate his first pin and Amborse needed saving by his teammates while yet again Roman Reings gets his big spear (and got himself DQ'd) and his big moment. So my questions are

1) How will the IWC fans react to Roman Reigns once he is no longer side by side with their boys Dean and Seth? Will you guys still accept him or will you give him the Cena treatment?

2) How big can Roman Reigns be with the casual fans?


----------



## jay321_01

tbp82 said:


> How do you think fans will react to Roman Reings once WWE finally makes him THE main event guy?
> 
> Just wondering as the weeks go on it's becoming more and more evident of how WWE is grooming Roman Reigns. Lot at the elimination match monday Rollins ate his first pin and Amborse needed saving by his teammates while yet again Roman Reings gets his big spear (and got himself DQ'd) and his big moment. So my questions are
> 
> 1) How will the IWC fans react to Roman Reigns once he is no longer side by side with their boys Dean and Seth? Will you guys still accept him or will you give him the Cena treatment?
> 
> 2) How big can Roman Reigns be with the casual fans?


depends on his run in the main event scene i guess.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## iWrestle

*The Shield no longer undefeated?*

Is it just me or did the commentary fail to mention that as a result of the disqualification, The Shield is technically no longer undefeated. I don't think it was the right move either. The Shield's undefeated streak should have been ended in an awesome PPV, not in front of an audience that was practically dead for the whole show except for Cena. I know it's a DQ, but a DQ still counts as a loss... What do you guys think?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: The Shield no longer undefeated?*

All this time The Shield were so dominant and on Raw Cena easily pins two of them fpalm
Keep the champ strong :cena2


----------



## iWrestle

*Re: The Shield no longer undefeated?*



msi360-20 said:


> All this time The Shield were so dominant and on Raw Cena easily pins two of them fpalm
> Keep the champ strong :cena2


That's EXACTLY what I was talking about! (Although he pinned 1, got 1 disqualified, and had the other in the STF....) I found the past RAW a horrible one in general, not just because of that match.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: The Shield no longer undefeated?*

"A disqualification isn't _reeeeeeaaaally_ a loss... ... ... _reeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaallyyyyy_"


----------



## iWrestle

*Re: The Shield no longer undefeated?*



Oxitron said:


> "A disqualification isn't _reeeeeeaaaally_ a loss... ... ... _reeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaallyyyyy_"


It isn't _ really_ a loss but it still counts as one at the end of the day. A loss that should not have been handed to them by John Cena. I'm not going to start an anti-cena rant but after I was starting to not dislike him as much, that match made me dislike him a lot more. Seriously, Cena could be entertaining if they stop the whole super-Cena thing. The shield were dominating and they get their first loss because of one man... I mean... Really?


----------



## SubZero3:16

I think any problem with Roman Reigns is going to lie with the booking of his character rather than the man himself. The moves he does right now he executes well, so there is no doubt that he will improve in terms of wrestling ability. But as creative is notorious for fucking up a good character unless one of the higher ups reign them in, only time will tell how he will be received.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield no longer undefeated?*



msi360-20 said:


> All this time The Shield were so dominant and on Raw Cena easily pins two of them fpalm
> Keep the champ strong :cena2



I think alot of people here need to go back and watch that match. Tha whole thing was a vehicle for Roman Reigns and it is becoming clearer by the day. The point of monday wasn't to keep Cena strong it was to keep Roman Reigns strong.


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: The Shield no longer undefeated?*



tbp82 said:


> I think alot of people here need to go back and watch that match. Tha whole thing was a vehicle for Roman Reigns and it is becoming clearer by the day. The point of monday wasn't to keep Cena strong it was to keep Roman Reigns strong.


Reigns has a pinfall victory over Cena, right?


----------



## Davion McCool

Telos said:


> Unfortunately this isn't the punch, but here's the setup for it:


That's kinda the bit I wanted, thanks. Some DBZ shit right there, I love it. Reigns is really growing on me, Rollins is failing to impress me just like he did when he was Tyler Black tbh. Ambrose is Ambrose. No-one compares.

EDIT:



Itami said:


> ^ unnffff
> 
> 
> I has the punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roman went all hood on monday....dayum
> 
> 
> I do think at least one of them will lose... just because it's too predictable for them to win ...like I said. I so hope I'm wrong.



Hnnng. I also love the way the ring shakes on the first gif, he actually punches is real hard. I love how OTT Reigns is.


----------



## Eulonzo

CAHHHMEHHH.. HAAAAHMEEEH... RAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!! :lol Basically that 1st GIF.


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> nahhh man. they are all getting titles.


Exactly guys. 
Don't worry, after Extrem Rules, The Shield will hold both titles up in the air. 
Just for that beautiful picture of dominance, strength and audacity, I'm sure WWE will make it happen.
Believe.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Shield no longer undefeated?*



Eduard Khil said:


> Reigns has a pinfall victory over Cena, right?


Yes Reigns has a pinfall victory over Cena in the 6 man a few weeks ago. Reigns also got himself DQd Monday by hitting his spear. He didn't get pinned like Rollins or need saving like Ambrose.


----------



## Aynjehl

NeyNey said:


> Exactly guys.
> Don't worry, after Extrem Rules, The Shield will hold both titles up in the air.
> Just for that beautiful picture of dominance, strength and audacity, I'm sure WWE will make it happen.
> Believe.


I believe. Hard. It's legit for me to me taking that day off work to watch ER, right?


----------



## PUNKY

Aynjehl said:


> I believe. Hard. It's legit for me to me taking that day off work to watch ER, right?


sure is im taking the day off too,come on people priorities the shield or work hmm let me think


----------



## Stroker Ace

Eulonzo said:


> Aside from Ambrose looking at the US title last week.


Didn't know glancing at whatever title was within your line of vision meant an automatic shot at it.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## SubZero3:16

iDogBea said:


> Didn't know glancing at whatever title was within your line of vision meant an automatic shot at it.


Well on the road to wrestlemania, all people had to do was point at the sign and say who they wanted a match with and it was done. So I guess glancing at a belt makes sense in WWE's world.


----------



## Telos

An oldie but a goodie

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxeuo7_have-you-seen-the-buffalo_sport#.UZVDTP15nfo

Moxley looking for "The Buffalo"


----------



## kendoo

Eulonzo said:


>


Not even The Shield can save The Usos


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I know most people turn to Ambrose when they think of future main event talent, but I see a huge star in Reigns. The guy has presence and a great look. 

The Shield needs some direction. It feels like they're all over the place at the moment, jumping from feud to feud. I'm starting to think, when it eventually happens, it'll be a generic breakup like every other tag team or stable, while I'm hoping for something more than that, I don't think it will be.


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well on the road to wrestlemania, all people had to do was point at the sign and say who they wanted a match with and it was done. So I guess glancing at a belt makes sense in WWE's world.


Next event I go to, I'm giving death stares to that World title.

And why must there be an arguement about this. Can we all agree that both Roman and Dean will do well while Seth gets left in the dust?


----------



## SubZero3:16

iDogBea said:


> Next event I go to, I'm giving death stares to that World title.
> 
> And why must there be an arguement about this. Can we all agree that both Roman and Dean will do well while Seth gets left in the dust?


World Title? That's a midcard title. Aim higher, go for the WWE Championship. :lol

I hope all three will go on to do well but you're probably right.:$


----------



## Jimshine

Anyone worried about Ambrose being pushed too hard? Ambrose is sick but they better give Rollings and Reigns chances for them all to be on even grounds.

EDIT - I know he isn't being PUSHED HARD but he seems to be the go-to-guy when it comes to singles matches.


----------



## Bushmaster

Jimshine said:


> Anyone worried about Ambrose being pushed too hard? Ambrose is sick but they better give Rollings and Reigns chances for them all to be on even grounds.
> 
> EDIT - I know he isn't being PUSHED HARD but he seems to be the go-to-guy when it comes to singles matches.


That's exactly how I feel. I understand why Reigns can't really have singles matches but I would love Rollins to get a chance and show what he got. I'm sure he is better in the ring than the other members.

That's why I'm afraid Ambrose will be the only winner at ER this making R&R look weak.


----------



## NeyNey

Jimshine said:


> Anyone worried about Ambrose being pushed too hard? Ambrose is sick but they better give Rollings and Reigns chances for them all to be on even grounds.
> 
> EDIT - I know he isn't being PUSHED HARD but he seems to be the go-to-guy when it comes to singles matches.





SoupBro said:


> That's exactly how I feel. I understand why Reigns can't really have singles matches but I would love Rollins to get a chance and show what he got. I'm sure he is better in the ring than the other members.
> 
> That's why I'm afraid Ambrose will be the only winner at ER this making R&R look weak.


I know what you mean guys.

But I'm neither worried that Ambrose is pushed too hard, nor that Reigns and Rollins won't win at Extrem Rules. 
They will win the Tag Team titles for sure, because they still have to look strong as a unit. 
Holding two titles will be even more awesome and I'm sure we will see some more Rollins and Reigns singles action soon.
Also the titles will be great feed for feuds and character development.

Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns are 27, 26 and 27 years old. 
So we have many many years to look forward to.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Eulonzo said:


>


Where can i find pics this size of the other members please.


----------



## DJ2334

iDogBea said:


> Next event I go to, I'm giving death stares to that World title.
> 
> And why must there be an arguement about this. Can we all agree that both Roman and Dean will do well while Seth gets left in the dust?


Reigns has the best look, Ambrose has the best mic skills, and Rollins has the best wrestling skill. They will ALL do well.


----------



## Jimshine

SoupBro said:


> I understand why Reigns can't really have singles matches .


Do you mean purely because of lack of experience or have I missed something?

But..
The elimination match on RAW showed that WWE aren't ready to let Ambrose get pinned, which is great for him, but they're perfectly happy for R&R to be used as cannon fodder along the way. As you rightly say, they're all young and have their whole careers ahead of them, which is something we can all look forward to, but early mistakes can be costly, there's a long list of them.


----------



## Stroker Ace

DJ2334 said:


> Reigns has the best look, Ambrose has the best mic skills, and Rollins has the best wrestling skill. They will ALL do well.


I don't trust WWE to make them all stars when they eventually separate and if I had to chose who has the best chance I'd pick Roman and Dean.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Eulonzo said:


>


Where can i find pics this size of the other members please.


----------



## x78

iDogBea said:


> Next event I go to, I'm giving death stares to that World title.
> 
> And why must there be an arguement about this. Can we all agree that both Roman and Dean will do well while Seth gets left in the dust?


Rollins will be great as a face. The reason he probably looks a little less impressive than Ambrose and Reigns is because the other two are playing their natural roles as a psycho and badass powerhouse respectively, whereas Rollins is best as an underdog/plucky babyface. Ambrose and Reigns make The Shield what it is in terms of a heel faction, Rollins is really just there for the exposure and to get the rub by turning face when The Shield break up.


----------



## Itami

It's a good possibility Ambrose is being pushed more intentionally, so he in fact comes of as the leader, more important, etc to help planting seeds later on.


----------



## Aficionado

Is it just me or does Filter's Hey Man, Nice Shot suit Ambrose perfectly? I was listening to it the other day and couldn't help but picture a sweet Ambrose highlight video package in my head. Where is Delbusto?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

NeyNey said:


> I know what you mean guys.
> 
> But I'm neither worried that Ambrose is pushed too hard, nor that Reigns and Rollins won't win at Extrem Rules.
> They will win the Tag Team titles for sure, because they still have to look strong as a unit.
> Holding two titles will be even more awesome and I'm sure we will see some more Rollins and Reigns singles action soon.
> Also the titles will be great feed for feuds and character development.
> 
> Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns are 27, 26 and 27 years old.
> So we have many many years to look forward to.


Have to agree, although I won't guarantee a tag title win until I see it, but that's besides the point. Ambrose is definitely in a good spot atm and seems to at least be getting a nice start on the main roster. And definitely find that age factor really helps, which is always something I look at these days.


----------



## Asenath

iDogBea said:


> Next event I go to, I'm giving death stares to that World title.
> 
> *And why must there be an arguement about this. Can we all agree that both Roman and Dean will do well while Seth gets left in the dust*?


Nope.

Seth was over as fuck on FCW/NXT. Tyler Black was that unicorn-esque indie fan fave babyface. He has Jeff Hardy appeal. He has a shot as a main eventer, too.


----------



## Asenath

Jimshine said:


> Anyone worried about Ambrose being pushed too hard? Ambrose is sick but they better give Rollings and Reigns chances for them all to be on even grounds.
> 
> EDIT - I know he isn't being PUSHED HARD but he seems to be the go-to-guy when it comes to singles matches.


I don't think it's as much a solo push as it is that Reigns is still too green to carry a main event match himself and Ambrose has a more classically heel style than Rollins, who wrestles like a high flyer babyface.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Itami said:


>


when I saw roman doing that I laughed because I had this image in my head of him stepping out of a pool doing that with his hands and hair LOL

I miss that jean jacket on Dean as well.
Thank you to the person who posted that large shot of Dean 
Also that mox buffalo promo LOL...loved it when he smelled and licked the girl lol.


----------



## NeyNey

badass.


----------



## Ashly

^ amazing pic right there. All are naturally badass.


----------



## SonoShion

NeyNey said:


> badass.


fap fap fap.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> badass.


Oooooh where did this treasure come from?


----------



## Davion McCool

Jimshine said:


> Anyone worried about Ambrose being pushed too hard?


This is probably the single thing I have been least worried about in the last 10 years of watching wrestling. Seriously.


----------



## DownzieBoi

Ambrose is going to be great, the WWE couldn't push him harder, he is going to be gold when he's main eventing!


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

BaBy FireFly said:


> Oooooh where did this treasure come from?


What's wrong with his hand?


----------



## Callisto

NeyNey said:


> badass.


A–FUCKING–MA–ZING.


----------



## Jimshine

Ambrose's hand looks like he's been working on a building site for past 10 years.

Mind you, CZW's hard graft.

BELIEVE IN THE TOOLSHED I MEAN SHIELD


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> badass.


I love the 3Dness of the pic. I kinda want to put some lotion on Dean's hand though :argh:


----------



## SUNDAY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I love the 3Dness of the pic.


Depth of field, but yeah, its a really well done pic.


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


> badass.


WHERE IS THAT FROM. I NEED IT ON MY WALL RIGHT NOW! RIGHT NEXT TO MY DANIEL BRYAN POSTER!


----------



## WashingtonD

I still don't get what there gimmick is. Three guys in riot squad outfits? What? Typical WWE crap.


----------



## Eddie Ray

WashingtonD said:


> I still don't get what there gimmick is. Three guys in riot squad outfits? What? Typical WWE crap.


its special ops outfit. like a FPS or like NATO operatives. if you can't connect the dots then i dunno what to do for you...


----------



## Asenath

WashingtonD said:


> I still don't get what there gimmick is. Three guys in riot squad outfits? What? Typical WWE crap.


Maybe Peacekeeper on a pole would be more your style?


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> Maybe Peacekeeper on a pole would be more your style?


ZING!!!


----------



## SUNDAY

Eddie Ray said:


> WHERE IS THAT FROM. I NEED IT ON MY WALL RIGHT NOW! RIGHT NEXT TO MY DANIEL BRYAN POSTER!


It says in the bottom left hand corner.. Dean-ambrose.net

Heres a link to the actual photo to save navigation through the site http://dean-ambrose.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=8&pid=231748#top_display_media


----------



## Eddie Ray

Clobberin' said:


> It says in the bottom left hand corner.. Dean-ambrose.net
> 
> Heres a link to the actual photo to save navigation through the site http://dean-ambrose.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=8&pid=231748#top_display_media


ohhh yeah, but i was wondering if it was in WWE magazine or something...


----------



## SUNDAY

Doesn't look like it, im afraid.


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> ohhh yeah, but i was wondering if it was in WWE magazine or something...


me too.


----------



## Eddie Ray

taken from Deanambrose.net which took this from FSM

"In a recent interview with Fighting Spirit Magazine the very well respected William Regal (we love him here) cited Dean Ambrose as the future of the WWE. The pair fought viciously through FCW and it’s been no secret Regal is one of Dean’s biggest supporters. Here’s what he had to say:

Is there anyone who really stands out, though?
All the ones I’ve mentioned (Cesaro, Barrett, Bryan) are going to be big, big stars, but my personal pick – and I hope I don’t jinx him with this – is Dean Ambrose. People have no idea how good he is yet; they have absolutely no clue how much he can do. He can be everybody’s perfect opponent, and I mean everybody, for the next 10 years. It doesn’t matter what role he’s playing, or whether the fans like him or not – he can be that guy. He’s just so good.

I spotted him as soon as he came to work here. He got put on the developmental TV just through one promo – they hadn’t even seen him wrestle. He was on it within a week, and then everyone was like, “Wow, he’s really good in the ring as well.” The people have only seen him punch and kick so far, but wait till you see what he can really do. It’s the same as Daniel Bryan – he’s invaluable to this company.

There are a lot of flashes in the pan in this company, but there are only a few mainstays who can make a career out of it."

he got a TV slot without a wrestling tryout?! come on son, Ambrose is THE guy in this trio...


----------



## Itami

Eddie Ray said:


> "In a recent interview with Fighting Spirit Magazine the very well respected William Regal (we love him here) cited Dean Ambrose as the future of the WWE. The pair fought viciously through FCW and it’s been no secret Regal is one of Dean’s biggest supporters. Here’s what he had to say:
> 
> Is there anyone who really stands out, though?
> All the ones I’ve mentioned (Cesaro, Barrett, Bryan) are going to be big, big stars, but my personal pick – and I hope I don’t jinx him with this – is Dean Ambrose. People have no idea how good he is yet; they have absolutely no clue how much he can do. He can be everybody’s perfect opponent, and I mean everybody, for the next 10 years. It doesn’t matter what role he’s playing, or whether the fans like him or not – he can be that guy. He’s just so good.
> 
> I spotted him as soon as he came to work here. *He got put on the developmental TV just through one promo – they hadn’t even seen him wrestle.* He was on it within a week, and then everyone was like, “Wow, he’s really good in the ring as well.” The people have only seen him punch and kick so far, but wait till you see what he can really do. It’s the same as Daniel Bryan – he’s invaluable to this company.
> 
> There are a lot of flashes in the pan in this company, but there are only a few mainstays who can make a career out of it."
> 
> he got a TV slot without a wrestling tryout?! come on son, Ambrose is THE guy in this trio...


I bet it's the "I'm just a sick guy" promo. Regal has great taste and instinct, no surprise.


edit; Ohh, unless they mean a promo he cut when he got there...


----------



## Eddie Ray

Itami said:


> I bet it's the "I'm just a sick guy" promo. Regal has great taste and instinct, no surprise.
> 
> 
> edit; Ohh, unless they mean a promo he cut when he got there...


i think it was through a promo cut during a tryout...which is even more impressive to just do it on the fly like that...


----------



## Jimshine

Fellow Brit William Regal has an eye for talent. He's trained the best, sadly never got a big title run himself... but he knows his onions. Regal vouching for Ambrose is no surprise. It takes one to know one after all.


----------



## THANOS

Eddie Ray said:


> taken from Deanambrose.net which took this from FSM
> 
> "In a recent interview with Fighting Spirit Magazine the very well respected William Regal (we love him here) cited Dean Ambrose as the future of the WWE. The pair fought viciously through FCW and it’s been no secret Regal is one of Dean’s biggest supporters. Here’s what he had to say:
> 
> Is there anyone who really stands out, though?
> All the ones I’ve mentioned (Cesaro, Barrett, Bryan) are going to be big, big stars, but my personal pick – and I hope I don’t jinx him with this – is Dean Ambrose. People have no idea how good he is yet; they have absolutely no clue how much he can do. He can be everybody’s perfect opponent, and I mean everybody, for the next 10 years. It doesn’t matter what role he’s playing, or whether the fans like him or not – he can be that guy. He’s just so good.
> 
> I spotted him as soon as he came to work here. He got put on the developmental TV just through one promo – they hadn’t even seen him wrestle. He was on it within a week, and then everyone was like, “Wow, he’s really good in the ring as well.” The people have only seen him punch and kick so far, but wait till you see what he can really do. It’s the same as Daniel Bryan – he’s invaluable to this company.
> 
> There are a lot of flashes in the pan in this company, but there are only a few mainstays who can make a career out of it."
> 
> he got a TV slot without a wrestling tryout?! come on son, Ambrose is THE guy in this trio...


Excellent interview! Thanks for posting that, and it's good to be able to further inform his doubters just how good Ambrose is, and how amazing and groundbreaking he'll be once he's on his own getting mic time!


----------



## iamnotanugget

I love how in love Regal is with Ambrose. Makes me quite happy.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Itami said:


> I bet it's the "I'm just a sick guy" promo. Regal has great taste and instinct, no surprise.
> 
> 
> edit; Ohh, unless they mean a promo he cut when he got there...


I wonder if they mean this promo.


----------



## Eddie Ray

iamnotanugget said:


> I love how in love Regal is with Ambrose. Makes me quite happy.


i love seeing Regal smiling like he just fell in love when ambrose delivered his debut promo...makes me lol


----------



## Eddie Ray

iamnotanugget said:


> I wonder if they mean this promo.


now that you say it...it does come across as a tryout promo...awesome deduction logic.


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> i love seeing Regal smiling like he just fell in love when ambrose delivered his debut promo...makes me lol


Yes, Regal was marking so fucking hard on commentary.
Loved it. So fucking loved it.


----------



## Itami

iamnotanugget said:


> I wonder if they mean this promo.


Can't be that since he debuted about a month earlier.... (the date of that promo is correct)


----------



## SubZero3:16

Just saw the smackdown match. It was a tad short imo. It was more about showcasing Roman than Seth it seemed. On the flip side, someone needed to hand Reigns a towel, poor guy's hair looked drenched. Also someone needs to gif when Dean was coming down the steps and one of the audience members reached out to touch him and he pulled away and said don't touch me :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Hopefully they go over at Extreme rules and walk out as champs


----------



## Coco.

coco believes The Shield is Heyman's third client...

nothing else come close on the roster, even bland billy gunn rip off dolph ziggler...it has to be the shield...


----------



## Bushmaster

I'd love if Rollins and Reigns won the title and brought new ones in. Those giant pennies won't look good around their waists. Can't have Dean walking around with a badass title and have them look silly.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

In that pic,i like how his fingers look all cut up

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

SoupBro said:


> I'd love if Rollins and Reigns won the title and brought new ones in. Those giant pennies won't look good around their waists. Can't have Dean walking around with a badass title and have them look silly.


I'd like that too tbh. Since the spinner belt got retired, those have to be the worst-looking belts in the 'E right now. Those or the Divas title.


----------



## Itami

Loved how Dean put Kofi over. I bet they like working with each other too since they have such good chemistry. Great promo.


----------



## Kenny

This group is just unreal. They just ooze confidence.


----------



## Asenath

I took a nap and slept through Smackdown. Might someone have a link?


----------



## deathslayer

As much as I love Dean and admire Reigns, I'm feeling sorry for how poorly Rollins has been booked recently. He now strikes me as the weakest guy in the group.


----------



## Kenny

Asenath said:


> I took a nap and slept through Smackdown. Might someone have a link?


http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=kAU3YlFnt2gie245t7m
http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=k3f4jYwuhAuCaU45t7r
http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=k2qr6KDsPfHeAM45t7w


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Damn, that was a short match lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

King Kenny said:


> http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=kAU3YlFnt2gie245t7m
> http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=k3f4jYwuhAuCaU45t7r
> http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=k2qr6KDsPfHeAM45t7w


Thank you!


----------



## Overgiver

Only one that can beat the shield or shield members is a 60 year old dead man....sounds logical

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo

I hope they have an awesome (long) promo on RAW or SmackDown if they all do walk out as champions. :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Overgiver said:


> Only one that can beat the shield or shield members is a 60 year old dead man....sounds logical
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Actually The Undertaker is 48. Secondly, there is nothing logical about the WWE.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> Loved how Dean put Kofi over. I bet they like working with each other too since they have such good chemistry. Great promo.


Just saw it! *DUDE!!!* :mark: 
This was breath taking. One of my favorite backstage videos so far.
Just look at Dean, just listen to him... OH MY GOD!!! :jcole
Wise words coming from a wise man. GOAT.

How can WF go down when I want to mark in here???!!! COME ON!! INJUSTICE!


----------



## Ashly

:lol No need to exaggerate Undertaker is 48 and the reason that he would be the only one to beat them is because of the character he is. He's The Deadman so his character seems unbeatable. Not to say he doesn't lose matches though.


----------



## SubZero3:16

There goes Dean putting over his opponent and yet making it sound like a legit fight :durant3 Some people need to take some pointers :cena2


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Itami said:


> Loved how Dean put Kofi over. I bet they like working with each other too since they have such good chemistry. Great promo.


Great promo that.


----------



## Killmonger

SubZero3:16 said:


> There goes Dean putting over his opponent and yet making it sound like a legit fight :durant3 Some people need to take some pointers :cena2


Agreed.

Doesn't happen anymore. They'd rather smile and not take their opponents seriously.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

You can kinda feel the Shield is going that that upper midcard spot. I mean, they got scared off by the Usos on Main Event and Kofi Kingston on Smackdown. Good way to promote these guys who deserve some recognition, but before the Shield would have flattened them and it would take a heavy like Sheamus or Show or Ryback to keep them away. Now Kofi and the Usos can handle that task. I suppose we'll see them collide with Tons of Funk soon enough as well. And I'd love to see Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose have a segment with the Rhodes Scholars.


----------



## Eulonzo

YOU GUYS! My dad loved the TLC match. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Spicoli

Itami said:


>


OH MY GOD THAT WAS AMAZING! :mark: :mark: :mark: "Me and you are gonna walk down a dark alley and only one of us is coming out with the goods and I think we both know who thats gonna be......." IM TOO EXCITED FOR ER!


----------



## WashingtonD

Eddie Ray said:


> its special ops outfit. like a FPS or like NATO operatives. if you can't connect the dots then i dunno what to do for you...


Riot squad, special ops, what does it mean?

Everyone can make fun of what I said all they want, but nobody can legitimately answer what the hell the point of them is.

A bunch of guys who wear special ops outfits who walk through the crowd and say they're going to deliver "justice" ?? There's just no substance behind this gimmick at all.

Not criticising any of the three guys at all, they all carry themselves very well and put on good matches - but angle-wise, gimmick-wise, they have no meaning to me. They're exactly the type of wrestlers the IWC will fawn over because of their indie history, despite the fact they have no gimmick to appeal to casual fans and fans like me who want storylines as much as good matches.

So what is the point of them? Like I said, at the moment they're just 3 guys who put on good 6-man tag matches who happen to walk through the crowd and wear special ops/riot squad outfits for some reason. There seems to be no higher purpose, which is why they are putting the belts on them at the PPV - which just shows how shit WWE writing is, and they will water down this hot group even further.


----------



## Neil_totally

Stop being so cynical. Why does Tensai wear the black one piece? Why does Cena wear jorts? Do you think their outfits are tied directly to their backstory and character? Their outfits are just that, outfits. To look dramatic, set them apart, give them an aura that differs from other wrestlers on the roster. That's why EVERY wrestler tries to have something unique with their outfit.


----------



## kingshark

OK, The Shield are getting boring as fuck. These guys were entertaining back in December, though seriously. Nothing about them has changed, they still cut the exact same promo every single week. They have no goal, no plan, nor any destiny planned for them. Every single week it's practically whining about injustice, whatever the hell that is suppose to mean.

The Shield has potential, no doubt, but they aren't using it the slightest. When are they finally going to change or develop? They haven't been interesting at all so far in 2013, same old stale shit.


----------



## Eddie Ray

kingshark said:


> OK, The Shield are getting boring as fuck. These guys were entertaining back in December, though seriously. Nothing about them has changed, they still cut the exact same promo every single week. They have no goal, no plan, nor any destiny planned for them. Every single week it's practically whining about injustice, whatever the hell that is suppose to mean.
> 
> The Shield has potential, no doubt, but they aren't using it the slightest. When are they finally going to change or develop? They haven't been interesting at all so far in 2013, same old stale shit.


Speak for yourself...


----------



## WashingtonD

Neil_totally said:


> Stop being so cynical. Why does Tensai wear the black one piece? Why does Cena wear jorts? Do you think their outfits are tied directly to their backstory and character? Their outfits are just that, outfits. To look dramatic, set them apart, give them an aura that differs from other wrestlers on the roster. That's why EVERY wrestler tries to have something unique with their outfit.


Tensai, because thats traditional wrestling attire. Cena's dates back to his former gimmick, so that makes sense.

There's absolutely no reason for The Shield to be wearing such goofy looking outfits. Makes them look like Saturday Morning Slam villains.. which I guess is what they are, ultimately. PG crap.

I'd be happy for them to wear the outfits, if they had an angle or storyline planned that gave it meaning, if the "justice" they've been fighting for was more than an empty word.. but 6 months or so after the debuted, they haven't progressed one bit. This is exactly why people are tuning out of modern WWE.. no character development, no storylines. Just 2-dimensional good guys and bad guys. Fucking thing sucks.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

I actually really like their outfits. it fits their characters so well and just adds to the unity of the badass team.


----------



## NO!

WashingtonD said:


> Tensai, because thats traditional wrestling attire. Cena's dates back to his former gimmick, so that makes sense.
> 
> There's absolutely no reason for The Shield to be wearing such goofy looking outfits. Makes them look like Saturday Morning Slam villains.. which I guess is what they are, ultimately. PG crap.
> 
> I'd be happy for them to wear the outfits, if they had an angle or storyline planned that gave it meaning, if the "justice" they've been fighting for was more than an empty word.. but 6 months or so after the debuted, they haven't progressed one bit. This is exactly why people are tuning out of modern WWE.. no character development, no storylines. Just 2-dimensional good guys and bad guys. Fucking thing sucks.


I think the outfits are cool, and it helps set them apart. I'm fine with their backstory being a mystery, as I feel like it also fits well with their personalities. I don't think it's always necessary to have all the answers, especially in this case. The only thing I'd agree with is that the company has been indolently complacent with their feuds. The matches have been fun to watch, but the interactions between The Shield and their opponents are very much on the surface and lack depth.

But yeah... they're one of the VERY few things in the WWE right now that I bother watching.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Not sure if this was already discussed, but how do you feel about the shield losing on raw? (I just caught up on it yesterday). Guess it was time for them to lose and they lost in a way that shows their agression and still came out on top. But I hope this doesn't mean they'll stop being so destructive


----------



## THANOS

kingshark said:


> OK, The Shield are getting boring as fuck. These guys were entertaining back in December, though seriously. Nothing about them has changed, they still cut the exact same promo every single week. They have no goal, no plan, nor any destiny planned for them. Every single week it's practically whining about injustice, whatever the hell that is suppose to mean.
> 
> *The Shield has potential, no doubt, but they aren't using it the slightest.* When are they finally going to change or develop? They haven't been interesting at all so far in 2013, same old stale shit.


Are they or are they not amazing on the mic? Are they or are they not having outstanding matches with everyone? Are they or are they not showing individuality amongst the members (Ambrose as the psycho/Reigns as the beast/Rollins as the highflyer)?

If you answered all of the above questions as "they are", which any objective person would answer, then I think we both know that the Shield are living up to their potential aren't they?


----------



## SubZero3:16

We are one day away from The Shield going after titles for the first time and people are calling them stale and boring? They are actually progressing in a slow build storyline instead of throwing them out into the main event scene to flounder before they are well seasoned into the roster and over with the audience. I swear some people only post to sound controversial or "enlightened". fpalm


----------



## MasterChan

I still think it wud be cool if someone like Triple H would be revealed as the secret leader/brain of the Shield. Like they'll get the "corporate" Shield. It would take the whole thing to a next level.


----------



## THANOS

SubZero3:16 said:


> We are one day away from The Shield going after titles for the first time and people are calling them stale and boring? They are actually progressing in a slow build storyline instead of throwing them out into the main event scene to flounder before they are well seasoned into the roster and over with the audience. I swear some people only post to sound controversial or "enlightened". fpalm


Yeah it's quite ridiculous but I guess some people will never be happy. You'd think people would simply be entertained by someone just by the fact that they are overall very talented! Instead they look for other ways to be able to label them boring and stale that are seemingly out of the Shield's control, like outfit design, and the justice premise.

At the end of the day, talent should be all you need to see to like someone, but it, sadly, just isn't the case at all.


----------



## NO!

MasterChan said:


> I still think it wud be cool if someone like Triple H would be revealed as the secret leader/brain of the Shield. Like they'll get the "corporate" Shield. It would take the whole thing to a next level.


It makes very little sense for The Shield to be aligned with Triple H of all people.


----------



## normal situation

MasterChan said:


> I still think it wud be cool if someone like Triple H would be revealed as the secret leader/brain of the Shield. Like they'll get the "corporate" Shield. It would take the whole thing to a next level.


At this point, the Shield really shouldn't have a leader whatsoever, let alone add Triple H to the group. I don't understand why I've seen so many people say that "______ should be the leader" or "______ should join the shield". The Shield is fine just the way they are, there's really no need for any more members.


----------



## NO!

Honestly, I wouldn't mind one more member... just as long as it's a lesser known guy from NXT or something. I'd be fine with Kassius Ohno, for example, joining the group. 

But it isn't necessary either way. They're fine the way they are at the moment. They just need to be utilized correctly. All three members have tons of potential.


----------



## Ashly

I would hate it if they had a leader and you shouldn't mess with a good thing. Leave The Shield as they are.


----------



## Eddie Ray

are we ever going to get away from 4th member/ leader of the shield talk...we've been over this a million times.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I could see the Shield becoming a Four Horsemen kind of thing one day, with various members leaving and then a new one getting plugged in to replace them.


----------



## Pauly3

Im confused at one thing about the Shield. Why does everyone including the raw announcers all consider Roman Reigns like some powerhouse strong wrestler? He's billed at 6'3 and probably is 6'2 or 6'3 but isn't he pretty much an average build for a current wrestler?


I see some ppl compare him to Kevin Nash... and Kevin Nash is 6'10 and that is your definition of a big man.



Why do ppl give this illusion that Roman Reigns is some big powerhouse guy like Nash when he's an average size WWE wrestler? Is because of that powerbomb? He's the big guy of the group but he seems pretty damn average for a wwe wrestler.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Pauly3 said:


> Im confused at one thing about the Shield. Why does everyone including the raw announcers all consider Roman Reigns like some powerhouse strong wrestler? He's billed at 6'3 and probably is 6'2 or 6'3 but isn't he pretty much an average build for a current wrestler?
> 
> 
> I see some ppl compare him to Kevin Nash... and Kevin Nash is 6'10 and that is your definition of a big man.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do ppl give this illusion that Roman Reigns is some big powerhouse guy like Nash when he's an average size WWE wrestler? Is because of that powerbomb? He's the big guy of the group but he seems pretty damn average for a wwe wrestler.


It's called putting over a wrestler, sorry superstar. Playing to their strengths. And there is nothing average about Roman Reigns plus he has the look of a believable powerhouse. I've never heard any of the announcers comparing him to Nash, who are you talking about?


----------



## WashingtonD

Pauly3 said:


> Im confused at one thing about the Shield. Why does everyone including the raw announcers all consider Roman Reigns like some powerhouse strong wrestler? He's billed at 6'3 and probably is 6'2 or 6'3 but isn't he pretty much an average build for a current wrestler?
> 
> 
> I see some ppl compare him to Kevin Nash... and Kevin Nash is 6'10 and that is your definition of a big man.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do ppl give this illusion that Roman Reigns is some big powerhouse guy like Nash when he's an average size WWE wrestler? Is because of that powerbomb? He's the big guy of the group but he seems pretty damn average for a wwe wrestler.


Because WWE has become full of so many smaller/out of shape guy that Reigns looks big in comparison to most of them


----------



## Eddie Ray

WashingtonD said:


> Because WWE has become full of so many smaller/out of shape guy that Reigns looks big in comparison to most of them


reigns and ambrose are approx the same height...god, your posts are giving me cancer...

you do know most old school wrestlers were not really that tall (baring notable exceptions). its mostly trick of the eye

Source: learning to be a pro wrestler


----------



## THANOS

Eddie Ray said:


> reigns and ambrose are approx the same height...god, your posts are giving me cancer...


Yeah he tends to shit on anyone on the smaller side, that has an independent background, or that the majority of internet wrestling fans love; but hey whatever works I guess. Not everyone will like the same qualities in wrestlers.


----------



## Eddie Ray

THANOS said:


> Yeah he tends to shit on anyone on the smaller side, that has an independent background, or that the majority of internet wrestling fans love; but hey whatever works I guess. Not everyone will like the same qualities in wrestlers.


I like if they are good, size is irrelevant. as a teenager my favourite wrestler was rey mysterio so size has never been an issue for me (giggidy).


----------



## THANOS

Eddie Ray said:


> I like if they are good, size is irrelevant. as a teenager my favourite wrestler was rey mysterio so size has never been an issue for me (giggidy).


:barkley


----------



## WashingtonD

You guys are just automatically assuming I don't like Ambrose and you're dead wrong. I actually think he's the best member of The Shield right now, and one of the most impressive wrestlers to come up in years. In fact, I like all three guys, which I already said, all three have been impressive.. I just hate the angle-less, two dimensional gimmick and shitty writing that they have been lumped with - as has everyone in the past year or more.

I was simply stating a fact, in regards to Reigns. Compare the roster of 2013 to that of the Attitude Era and you can see there is an obvious difference in size. That's why the commentators big Reigns up as a powerhouse, because he is fairly big in comparison to a large portion of the other members of the current roster.


----------



## VINT

Pauly3 said:


> Im confused at one thing about the Shield. Why does everyone including the raw announcers all consider Roman Reigns like some powerhouse strong wrestler? He's billed at 6'3 and probably is 6'2 or 6'3 but isn't he pretty much an average build for a current wrestler?
> 
> 
> I see some ppl compare him to Kevin Nash... and Kevin Nash is 6'10 and that is your definition of a big man.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do ppl give this illusion that Roman Reigns is some big powerhouse guy like Nash when he's an average size WWE wrestler? Is because of that powerbomb? He's the big guy of the group but he seems pretty damn average for a wwe wrestler.




Most guys on the roster are Vanilla midgets and when a Samoan midget comes through the curtain everyone is all like aww shit here's comes da samoan

:nash


----------



## THANOS

WashingtonD said:


> You guys are just automatically assuming I don't like Ambrose and you're dead wrong. I actually think he's the best member of The Shield right now, and one of the most impressive wrestlers to come up in years. In fact, I like all three guys, which I already said, all three have been impressive.. I just hate the angle-less, two dimensional gimmick and shitty writing that they have been lumped with - as has everyone in the past year or more.
> 
> I was simply stating a fact, in regards to Reigns. Compare the roster of 2013 to that of the Attitude Era and you can see there is an obvious difference in size. That's why the commentators big Reigns up as a powerhouse, because he is fairly big in comparison to a large portion of the other members of the current roster.


Well you have shown those tendencies in the past by bringing up size and look as determining factors, but that's good to see that you recognize they they are definitely talented. I don't agree with the comments on their gimmick and storyline because they are going for titles now so it seems they are progressing towards goals, but you are entitled to your opinion on it.

I agree with what you said about Reigns, because he definitely is no Batista in size like most people on here liken him to, and he is much closer to Sheamus or even 2010 Orton size.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Spicoli said:


> OH MY GOD THAT WAS AMAZING! :mark: :mark: :mark: "Me and you are gonna walk down a dark alley and only one of us is coming out with the goods and I think we both know who thats gonna be......." IM TOO EXCITED FOR ER!


I so freaking loved it when he said that!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't know maybe it's just me, but I've always thought of Reigns as a pretty big guy. He has a natural-looking muscle mass that is still rather large. Definitely above average. How anyone can consider him a Samoan midget is beyond me.(I'm not a Punk mark, but I'll also never understand the pizza boy references by people who hide behind an avatar saying they could kick his ass.) The thought processes behind a wrestler's size by a lot of the userbase on here is baffling. Even if Reigns isn't a Kevin Nash or Batista in terms of height and muscle mass, he does still have an impressive look.


----------



## Asenath

A certain segment of the audience is always complaining about the guys being smaller. What I've noticed, with great pleasure, is that a higher percentage of the guys can really fucking go in the ring, as opposed to when I quit watching 10 years ago.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Pauly3 said:


> Im confused at one thing about the Shield. Why does everyone including the raw announcers all consider Roman Reigns like some powerhouse strong wrestler? He's billed at 6'3 and probably is 6'2 or 6'3 but isn't he pretty much an average build for a current wrestler?
> 
> 
> I see some ppl compare him to Kevin Nash... and Kevin Nash is 6'10 and that is your definition of a big man.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do ppl give this illusion that Roman Reigns is some big powerhouse guy like Nash when he's an average size WWE wrestler? Is because of that powerbomb? He's the big guy of the group but he seems pretty damn average for a wwe wrestler.


Because physically he's the strongest member of the Shield. Lifted both Rollins and Ambrose onto his shoulders once, thats over 420 pounds, and he powerbombed the Big Show. Yeah Rollins and Ambrose propped him up but Reigns really got him in the air, he's the guy that carries that move.

He's the powerhouse because he's the strongest and looks the most impressive. Like Batista was to Evolution. Reigns is just slightly leaner and much more athletic. 

And it fits the role and dynamic of the team. You always need a enforcer or powerhouse. Be it Windham or Luger, Batista or Nash a good stable always has an enforcer. Reigns is kinda like Arn Anderson really. The toughest member of the group but he was still smaller than Windham and Luger.


----------



## NeyNey

SO GUYS, FUCK HEIGHT, FUCK "_New Members!_", FUCK STALE, FUCK "_Who's gonna be the breakout sta_r" and most importantly, FUCK *NITPICKING*!!!

Because *TONIGHT*, when they fucking run and steal the show, every person on earth will explode on their seats because they can't take the _Brightness_ of The Shield, when they proudly holding 3 belts up in the air.

So... the _only_ question you should have in your mind now is "_Do I have sunglasses at home?_" :cool2
And if you don't, do not stare into the sun for too long!!!

*CAN'T WAIT!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Exactly Ney Ney! I can't wait for tonight!!! :mark: :mark: I'm so glad there is a public holiday in my country tommorrow so that I can recover.

TONIGHT, ALL WILL BELIEVE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TakerFreak

I will laugh if none of them win the titles.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Tornado tag, haven't seen one of those for a long time. Wish WWE actually did those more often. Can't wait for Reigns and Rollins vs Hell No. The Shield all better leave wearing gold. I hope Reigns and Rollins use a couple of tag team finishers as well.


----------



## cindel25

What this I hear about Ambrose having a secret sex tape? 

My body is ready for tonight!


----------



## SonoShion

The excitement in here is brilliant.


----------



## DOPA

*YOU WILL BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!*


----------



## Da Silva

cindel25 said:


> What this I hear about Ambrose having a secret sex tape?
> 
> My body is ready for tonight!


A quick google of 'Ambrose sex tape' reveals that there is a celebrity with the name Ambrose that has a sex tape, so whatever rumors you've heard might come from that, rather than Dean having one. That said, I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## Asenath

cindel25 said:


> What this I hear about Ambrose having a secret sex tape?












Girl, you know you can't just wander in here and drop a bomb like that.


----------



## WG655fury

From 24Wrestling:


> Triple H has been surprisingly open with fans when it comes to answering questions on Twitter. He noted this morning that Dean Ambrose has a bright future in WWE.


----------



## cindel25

Asenath said:


> Girl, you know you can't just wander in here and drop a bomb like that.














Da Silva said:


> That said, I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


>


Yeah you should be sorry. Got half the folks on here stalking tumblr and google. :lol


----------



## ShadowCat

cindel25 said:


> What this I hear about Ambrose having a secret sex tape?
> 
> My body is ready for tonight!


If this sex tape involves Ambrose cutting a promo on how bad she was in bed immediately afterwards it would be GOAT material, But he should prepare himself for round 2 as many woman use his promo's as a substitute for foreplay and in some extreme cases sex itself.


----------



## cindel25

My bad everyone :lol. I believe....




ShadowCat said:


> If this sex tape involves Ambrose cutting a promo on how bad she was in bed immediately afterwards it would be GOAT material, But he should prepare himself for round 2 as many woman use his promo's as a substitute for foreplay and in some extreme cases sex itself.


----------



## Spicoli

NeyNey said:


> SO GUYS, FUCK HEIGHT, FUCK "_New Members!_", FUCK STALE, FUCK "_Who's gonna be the breakout sta_r" and most importantly, FUCK *NITPICKING*!!!
> 
> Because *TONIGHT*, when they fucking run and steal the show, every person on earth will explode on their seats because they can't take the _Brightness_ of The Shield, when they proudly holding 3 belts up in the air.
> 
> So... the _only_ question you should have in your mind now is "_Do I have sunglasses at home?_" :cool2
> And if you don't, do not stare into the sun for too long!!!
> 
> *CAN'T WAIT!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:



7 HOURS TIL GREATNESS APPEARS ON MY COMPUTER SCREEN! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## kendoo

Predictions for tonight


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## NeyNey

kendoo said:


> Predictions for tonight














Eulonzo said:


>


----------



## Eulonzo

NeyNey said:


> badass.


Should've been the ER promo picture instead of Sheamus.


----------



## Spicoli

Eulonzo said:


>


:busta


----------



## Bushmaster

I really hope they dont swerve you guys and have the Shield lose their matches lol. I'll be pissed to but some of you might take it much worse than me :ambrose2

Are Tornado Tag matches no DQ, do you guys see them helping eachother for their matches like Dean interfering in the tag match?


----------



## Eulonzo

SoupBro said:


> Are Tornado Tag matches no DQ,


Not always, but I hope it is DQ for this match.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Ok boys and girls in this thread now dont be upset when Ambrose doesnt win the US title or Reigns and Rollins dont win the tag titles


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> I really hope they dont swerve you guys and have the Shield lose their matches lol. I'll be pissed to but some of you might take it much worse than me :ambrose2



If this happens, well


----------



## MJD32

It will suck if they lose both matches but I am just excited to see two separate matches, win or lose. Their matches are the only ones I give a damn about tonight.


----------



## Luchini

It would be awesome if they made a extra tag title for Ambrose.


----------



## hazuki

Eulonzo said:


>


Main Event player confirmed :mark:


----------



## Luchini

Eulonzo said:


>


"A bright future......for me to bury!":HHH2


----------



## Kratosx23

So basically Ambrose is doomed. He said the same thing about Wade Barrett.

Great.....


----------



## kendoo

I'm expecting the Shield to lose 1 match maybe through DQ but fully expect them to steal the show


----------



## NeyNey

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So basically Ambrose is doomed. He said the same thing about Wade Barrett.
> 
> Great.....


Have you forgotten that Ambrose _IS_ doom? 
"_The suffering has started_" isn't just a thrown in sentence. 
William Regal saw it in Ambrose eyes. 
Doom can't be doomed.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> SO GUYS, FUCK HEIGHT, FUCK "_New Members!_", FUCK STALE, FUCK "_Who's gonna be the breakout sta_r" and most importantly, FUCK *NITPICKING*!!!
> 
> Because *TONIGHT*, when they fucking run and steal the show, every person on earth will explode on their seats because they can't take the _Brightness_ of The Shield, when they proudly holding 3 belts up in the air.
> 
> So... the _only_ question you should have in your mind now is "_Do I have sunglasses at home?_" :cool2
> And if you don't, do not stare into the sun for too long!!!
> 
> *CAN'T WAIT!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


This this this!!! :mark:

Thank god I literally bought new pair of sunglasses yesterday. :ambrose


----------



## Wcthesecret

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ok boys and girls in this thread now dont be upset when Ambrose doesnt win the US title or Reigns and Rollins dont win the tag titles


"Don't make me kick your ass."


----------



## xdryza

wrestle_champion said:


> "A bright future......for me to bury!":HHH2


Exactly. Another potential maineventer HHH can leach off of.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Less than two hours to go. The Shield's got this!


----------



## Nuski

Hopefully, Shield will leave with all the gold. I have a feeling that they will but you never know with WWE sometimes.


----------



## Wcthesecret

...where is Kelly Kelly fan? Shes supposed to come back on here, see my comment, reply with "don't make me suck your dick", then I would reply with "don't make me cuddle you like a baby", and then finally she would cap off all of the replies with her reply of "don't make me suck your dick" again. ...WHERE IS SHE!?


----------



## Da Silva

Wcthesecret said:


> ...where is Kelly Kelly fan? Shes supposed to come back on here, see my comment, reply with "don't make me suck your dick", then I would reply with "don't make me cuddle you like a baby", and then finally she would cap off all of the replies with her reply of "don't make me suck your dick" again. ...WHERE IS SHE!?


There's a fine line between creepy and jokey. You can't even see the fucking line.


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Hello. :curry2


----------



## Davion McCool

To say I'm a bit excited might be an understatement.


----------



## Davion McCool

In the meantime .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go3uvQc7ShY&list=PL377EA0289DCB486B


----------



## Telos

Three GIFs I made of Roman Reigns from NXT. Someone earlier was looking for a GIF of his Moment of Silence finisher, and I'm happy to oblige (it's the third one).

Check out these two familiar sights



















and now, a Moment of Silence


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Three GIFs I made of Roman Reigns from NXT. Someone earlier was looking for a GIF of his Moment of Silence finisher, and I'm happy to oblige (it's the third one).
> 
> Check out these two familiar sights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now, a Moment of Silence


Nice gifs. Next time can they be a little bigger so that we can see his body of work better?:cool2

Anyhoooo, I like that finisher. Reminds me a bit of the Rock Bottom but it looks better and more impactful.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

No the shield doesnt have this


----------



## kendoo

Telos said:


> Three GIFs I made of Roman Reigns from NXT. Someone earlier was looking for a GIF of his Moment of Silence finisher, and I'm happy to oblige (it's the third one).
> 
> Check out these two familiar sights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now, a Moment of Silence


Nice finisher with that last gif, be nice to see that tonight


----------



## Wcthesecret

It's a quote from drawn together da silva.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nice gifs. Next time can they be a little bigger so that we can see his body of work better?:cool2
> 
> Anyhoooo, I like that finisher. Reminds me a bit of the Rock Bottom but it looks better and more impactful.


Ask and you shall receive. :reigns



Spoiler: BIGGER REIGNS!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Ask and you shall receive. :reigns
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIGGER REIGNS!


YAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! You're officially my favourite poster. I would rep you again if I could.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Twitter said:


> *Seth Rollins: "We are the uncrowned kings of a forsaken generation. Everything changes tonight. #extremerules #BelieveInTheShield"*


:mark: :mark: :mark:

*BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!ICANTWAITFORXTREMERULZ!!!*

..but sadly I will not be able to watch Extreme Rules live tonight as I have some "important" things to take care of in the morning... :batista3


----------



## SubZero3:16

MoxleyMoxx said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> *BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!ICANTWAITFORXTREMERULZ!!!*
> 
> ..but sadly I will not be able to watch Extreme Rules live tonight as I have some "important" things to take care of in the morning... :batista3


You will be with us in spirit my brother :durant3


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LOL sex tape!!


----------



## Spicoli

We're a half hour away from seeing The Shield take home gold! I hope Ambrose goes bat shit crazy and beats the shit out of Kofi! I want blood! :mark: Chances of that happening......Not so much bama2 But im hopeful!


----------



## Da Silva

I'm only tuning in for the shield tonight, with any luck, they'll have the first two matches and I can piss off to sleep.


----------



## Nolo King

They have become really stale and it is obvious they are just going to float around in the same position.

Roman Reigns is the best out of all three because of his size and in ring skills. The other two desperately need to gain more mass and Dean Ambrose needs to be a lot less goofy before he can be taken seriously.

I am getting goosebumps just thinking of Roman Reigns, with his awe inspiring size and boyish good looks, dominate a bunch of jobbers before moving up the card and potentially being the face of the company.


----------



## Aynjehl

After what I just saw on Extreme Rules, my life is made.


----------



## Da Silva

NEW CHAMPION!


----------



## Davion McCool

From start to finish, that was fucking amazing.

We just witnessed the making of a star.


----------



## Telos

:ambrose

so happy right now


----------



## Eddie Ray

there are no words to explain my emotions right now...

that match was insane...and that bromance ending...

and that pop when Ambrose won...dear god...


----------



## Beatles123

BELIEVE IN THE SHIEEEEEEEELD!!!


RRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAH!!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy

Ambrose is awesome >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

We need pics gifs everything


----------



## Stroker Ace

Marked out for the Crossface Chickenwing! And the hug Roman gave him was too cute, I'll need a gif of that.

Short, but they managed to show off Dean's skills a bit which his previous matches didn't do. I can't wait to see Kofi and Dean fight again.

So proud of him, he's come a long way in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Davion McCool

Need a picture of Ambrose on his brothrone with the US title.


----------



## Itami

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSON UYHFJHF IT WAS BEAUTIFUL EVEYRTHING THE MATCH THE CELEBRATION AHHHH

IM GIFFING IT ALL


----------



## NeyNey

DUDE THAT POP!!!! 

DUDE!!! SO AWESOME!!!! 

AMBROSE IS CHAMP!!!!! CHAMP DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!



Itami said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSON UYHFJHF IT WAS BEAUTIFUL EVEYRTHING THE MATCH THE CELEBRATION AHHHH
> 
> IM GIFFING IT ALL


OH GOD!!! *faints*


----------



## Davion McCool

Amazing match, shows what Ambrose can do with a high paced wrestler like Kofi and not an old veteran. Seriously, amazingly impressive stuff. I'm normally critical of some of Ambrose's in ring stuff, but that was fantastic from start to finish. He's taking it to the next level.


----------



## rybacker

the belt looks so good with him holding it :ambrose2


----------



## Eddie Ray

Davion McCool said:


> Amazing match, shows what Ambrose can do with a high paced wrestler like Kofi and not an old veteran. Seriously, amazingly impressive stuff. I'm normally critical of some of Ambrose's in ring stuff, but that was fantastic from start to finish. He's taking it to the next level.


its nice to see ambrose use his technical wrestling abilities. people think because he made his name through the hardcore deathmatch scene that he can't wrestle when in fact he is very very good


----------



## Telos

Also I think I lip-read Ambrose saying, "Gimme the fucking belt" or something like that after the pin.


----------



## Dudechi

The shield, from members, to gimmick, to booking, gives me hope for the next 3-5 years in WWE.


----------



## JohnnyPayne

Nolo King said:


> They have become really stale and it is obvious they are just going to float around in the same position.
> 
> Roman Reigns is the best out of all three because of his size and *in ring skills*. The other two desperately *need to gain more mass* and Dean Ambrose needs to be a lot less goofy before he can be taken seriously.
> 
> I am getting goosebumps just thinking of Roman Reigns, with his awe inspiring size and boyish good looks, dominate a bunch of jobbers before moving up the card and potentially being the face of the company.


No. And no.


----------



## Itami

I JUST

IT'S TOO MUCH


----------



## Soulrollins

Listen to the crowd! Ambrose is so over!
can't wait for Rollins and Reigns.


----------



## Eddie Ray

for you all tonight


----------



## Asenath

It was _glorious_.


----------



## heelguy95

Looks like Ambrose was way too happy for his character!


----------



## BarneyArmy

Itami said:


> I JUST
> 
> IT'S TOO MUCH


Awesome!!


----------



## Davion McCool

Eddie Ray said:


> its nice to see ambrose use his technical wrestling abilities. people think because he made his name through the hardcore deathmatch scene that he can't wrestle when in fact he is very very good


Ambrose is a storyteller, plain and simple. Technically he isn't that complicated, because he doesn't need to be. Sometimes he can be slightly sloppy but what is brilliant about his in-ring style is he does *everything* for a reason, no wasted movement. Ambrose is so used to carrying people who can't tell a story on the fly. This match was a fantastic example of him setting the pace, and telling a story with kofi providing the spots. We have so many classic Ambrose matches to look forward too.

I'm just so impressed at the booking, letting him come out alone. It must be HHH's input, this is SO unlike the WWE to build a new star like this.


----------



## Eddie Ray

heelguy95 said:


> Looks like Ambrose was way too happy for his character!


I think he was somewhat corpsing...its been a long time coming considering how many times he's been fingertips away from getting to the WWE. to think he nearly stopped wrestling...


----------



## Kratosx23

Hooray, Ambrose is a lowercard jobber now who's going to lose every week! 

fpalm


----------



## NeyNey

I love my life.


----------



## iamnotanugget

:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer

(CRIES TEARS OF JOY)


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I cant express enough how much i am happy for ambrose...he went from brutal death matches to this! Very deserving! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TempestH

There's one big problem with Ambrose as U.S. Champ.

The Shield has been pushed so hard that Ambrose has no potential contenders for the title without stars having to step down. Ambrose himself will be booked strongly, but the belt will be a non-factor because everyone that Ambrose will be working with (i.e. main eventers) is too good for it. And when WWE feels like pushing a new midcard face, he'll drop the belt in a "fluke" and forget about it.


----------



## heelguy95

What are the odds of good Ambrose promos in the inevitable Kofi Kingston feud? Or will it be back to the same 3 against 3 deal?


----------



## Asenath

Significant glances! Post-match snugglebunnies!

<3


----------



## Itami

i luv u <3<3<3


----------



## Davion McCool

iamnotanugget said:


> :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> (CRIES TEARS OF JOY)


Is it just me or is Reigns getting more adorable as things go on? I think he has a crush on Ambrose.


----------



## Eddie Ray

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Asenath

Davion McCool said:


> Is it just me or is Reigns getting more adorable as things go on? I think he has a crush on Ambrose.


Reigns ships Ambrolleigns harder than any of us do.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> i luv u <3<3<3


Look at him. 
It fits so well.


----------



## Kratosx23

How you all are getting so excited over one of the top 5 talents in WWE winning the worst, lowest championship in the company that the WWE hasn't done a thing with since MVP was holding it is beyond me. You want him to end up like Cesaro and Barrett? Just winning this title makes him look like he's on a lower level than he was a week ago.


----------



## Davion McCool

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How you all are getting so excited over one of the top 5 talents in WWE winning the worst, lowest championship in the company that the WWE hasn't done a thing with since MVP was holding it is beyond me. You want him to end up like Cesaro and Barrett? Just winning this title makes him look like he's on a lower level than he was a week ago.


The guy just made his singles debut. WWE are not rushing things, they are building slowly. Ambrose now has a title he can defend, something to build stories around other than "Justice". This is slowburn booking, the way it is _meant_ to be done.

The reason we don't think Ambrose is going to end up swamped in the lower middle card is simply his booking so far: look how strong they have booked him. So far he's danced with THE UNDERTAKER and Kane, and now won a singles title _clean_ as a heel who normally relies on teamwork/interference. Think of the last time you saw a non-monster heel do this.


----------



## TempestH

Davion McCool said:


> The guy just made his singles debut. WWE are not rushing things, they are building slowly. Ambrose now has a title he can defend, something to build stories around other than "Justice". This is slowburn booking, the way it is _meant_ to be done.
> 
> The reason we don't think Ambrose is going to end up swamped in the lower middle card is simply his booking so far: look how strong they have booked him. So far he's danced with THE UNDERTAKER and Kane, and now won a singles title _clean_ as a heel who normally relies on teamwork/interference. Think of the last time you saw a non-monster heel do this.


That's part of the problem. Ambrose has been booked so strongly that he's far above his actual division. The belt is a non-factor now. At least Kofi has a wide range of opponents like Big E, Fandango, Swagger once he's out of the World Title picture, Sandow, and Cody. Who is Ambrose going to defend the title against? There's no face credible enough to be booked against Ambrose except for the main event guys, who are too good for the belt.


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How you all are getting so excited over one of the top 5 talents in WWE winning the worst, lowest championship in the company that the WWE hasn't done a thing with since MVP was holding it is beyond me. You want him to end up like Cesaro and Barrett? Just winning this title makes him look like he's on a lower level than he was a week ago.


The belt is only as relevant as the wrestler holding it. Ambrose knows how to cut promos and hype up his feuds. Cesaro, to me, looked impressive in his run with the title, but he didn't have noteworthy feuds. Cody Rhodes suffered this same problem with his IC reign from 2011-12. I have faith that Ambrose can make whoever he's feuding with look like a million bucks. We'll see, but what's important is that this is a stepping stone for bigger things down the line.


----------



## Davion McCool

TempestH said:


> That's part of the problem. Ambrose has been booked so strongly that he's far above his actual division. The belt is a non-factor now. At least Kofi has a wide range of opponents like Big E, Fandango, Swagger once he's out of the World Title picture, Sandow, and Cody. Who is Ambrose going to defend the title against? There's no face credible enough to be booked against Ambrose except for the big names who are too good for the belt.


They are building Ambrose as a singles star. A title reign is the number one best way to do this. So far he is only over as one part of The Shield, the audience needs to see a LOT more of him alone. You don't seem to understand that booking is about building a card, Ambrose having the US title actually raises it, and now its a chance to get Kofi a meaningful feud, and then help springboard another face's career. Giving titles to your most reliable talents is the way to build a card, fullstop.

Ambrose will put the belt over, and put anyone challenging for it over. He is that guy. he now has a prop with which to tell way more stories

OH SHIT HERE COMES THE SHIELD


----------



## Kratosx23

> The belt is only as relevant as the wrestler holding it. Ambrose knows how to cut promos and hype up his feuds. Cesaro, to me, looked impressive in his run with the title, but he didn't have noteworthy feuds. Cody Rhodes suffered this same problem with his IC reign from 2011-12. I have faith that Ambrose can make whoever he's feuding with look like a million bucks. We'll see, but what's important is that this is a stepping stone for bigger things down the line.


The Shield have been more relevant than Del Rio, Swagger and Ziggler for a while, are you telling me the US title is now more relevant than the World Heavyweight Championship? :lmao

This is NOT a stepping stone and Ambrose is NOT going to have noteworthy feuds because he's going to feud with GEEKS, because top stars never get US title shots. That's the whole point. The belt isn't going to become relevant.



Davion McCool said:


> The guy just made his singles debut. WWE are not rushing things, they are building slowly. Ambrose now has a title he can defend, something to build stories around other than "Justice". This is slowburn booking, the way it is _meant_ to be done.


And who is he going to defend the title against? Geeks. He's not gonna defend it against John Cena, Sheamus, Randy Orton, Alberto Del Rio. He's going to defend against geeks, and eventually, he's going to lose that title to....you guessed it, a geek. I know he's not gonna defend it against top guys, because every top guy has FIVE THOUSAND wins over a midcard champion, and they never get title shots.

And no, it's not slowburn booking. These guys made their debut against main eventers, they fought main eventers, they beat main eventers, and now they're going for geek titles. Why not just give him the WHC? The Shield has been FAR more important than Jack Swagger, Del Rio and Ziggler anyway, you might as well go that far. Nobody looks at it on par with the WWE title anyway, so it's not as if that spoils anything for the future. At least if he won that belt it wouldn't be a demotion.




> The reason we don't think Ambrose is going to end up swamped in the lower middle card is simply his booking so far: look how strong they have booked him. So far he's danced with THE UNDERTAKER and Kane, and now won a singles title _clean_ as a heel who normally relies on teamwork/interference. Think of the last time you saw a non-monster heel do this.


He beat KOFI KINGSTON. A guy who has been destroyed hundreds of millions of times by tons of low card talents. Don't get ahead of yourself. Yes, he's been booked well so far, which is why he shouldn't be anywhere near the US title, where just holding the belt makes you look like a jobber. It's a jobber championship. Jobbers hold it, jobbers get beat, jobbers lose it. That's the cycle. No strong booking lasts forever, just ask Nexus and Wade Barrett, who should be a 3 to 4 time WWE Champion by now and instead gets beat or doesn't appear on a weekly basis. All pushes end and Shield have already lost as a team, and now they're winning geek belts. This is the beginning of the end.


----------



## Eddie Ray

TempestH said:


> That's part of the problem. Ambrose has been booked so strongly that he's far above his actual division. The belt is a non-factor now. At least Kofi has a wide range of opponents like Big E, Fandango, Swagger once he's out of the World Title picture, Sandow, and Cody. Who is Ambrose going to defend the title against? There's no face credible enough to be booked against Ambrose except for the main event guys, who are too good for the belt.


look what ambrose did in that match...he made kofi seem legitimate. if he can do that for others then he can elevate the title.


----------



## NeyNey

Dude Tyry, don't type and complain, watch and enjoy.


----------



## LovelyElle890

NeyNey said:


> Dude Tyry, don't type and complain, watch and enjoy.


You must be so proud tonight!

:cheer Congrats to Mr. Ambrose. :cheer


----------



## TempestH

Eddie Ray said:


> look what ambrose did in that match...he made kofi seem legitimate. if he can do that for others then he can elevate the title.


If Ambrose actually did defend his title against the midcard guys, most of you won't be happy that he's making Santino/Zack Ryder/Alex Riley/Justin Gabriel, etc. (the guys who SHOULD be competing for the U.S. belt) legitimate. You'll be complaining that he's been "buried".

They've pushed him too hard, and then gave him a belt that's beneath him (based on his booking). Now he's gonna be stuck like Cesaro was. Cesaro missed WrestleMania because no one in his actual division was credible/relevant enough for a WM spot. Now Ambrose is gonna be in limbo.


----------



## Davion McCool

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And who is he going to defend the title against? Geeks. ... This is the beginning of the end.



That is how you get over. Wrestling every week and winning matches. If you book the US title like shit people will view it as shit. This move elevates the title and gives Ambrose a division to dominate to get over. It's a rare, rare example of WWE booking with their heads. I think it must be to do with changes at the top.


----------



## Kratosx23

NeyNey said:


> Dude Tyry, don't type and complain, watch and enjoy.


There's nothing TO enjoy. You can enjoy Ambrose getting beat tomorrow night, like every other midcard champion for the past few years, I'll do something worth my time.



> That is how you get over. Wrestling every week and winning matches. *If you book the US title like shit people will view it as shit*. This move elevates the title and gives Ambrose a division to dominate to get over. It's a rare, rare example of WWE booking with their heads. I think it must be to do with changes at the top.


My god, it's like I'm talking to a guy who hasn't watched wrestling in 10 years.

THAT'S MY WHOLE FUCKING ARGUMENT FOR WHY HE SHOULDN'T BE NEAR IT. HE LOOKS LIKE SHIT FOR HOLDING IT.

How does it elevate the title if he's going to dominate the division? It's a GEEK division. He's NOT defending against top guys, I went into this before.


----------



## Davion McCool

DAT POP

DAT NEW FINISHER


----------



## NeyNey

THIS IS SO FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Great night for all believers!


----------



## Asenath

ALL THE BELTS.


----------



## Davion McCool

Guys, um.

A faction of heels just took the US title and the Tag Team Titles CLEAN in one night.

Yeah.


----------



## Telos

What a night!

Believe, my friends!


----------



## NeyNey

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's nothing TO enjoy. You can enjoy Ambrose getting beat tomorrow night, like every other midcard champion for the past few years, I'll do something worth my time.


If you think so... :cool2


----------



## High_King

Shield are boring me now


----------



## BarneyArmy

BELIEVE.


----------



## Kratosx23

I can't help the sinking feeling they're gonna ruin this by the end of the night by having Ryback win the belt and lead the Shield, effectively killing the group.


----------



## Asenath

Davion McCool said:


> Guys, um.
> 
> A faction of heels just took the US title and the Tag Team Titles CLEAN in one night.
> 
> Yeah.


Wait. Heels.

So, we're not supposed to be cheering them?

WWE miscalculated.


----------



## Davion McCool

Asenath said:


> Wait. Heels.
> 
> So, we're not supposed to be cheering them?
> 
> WWE miscalculated.


That is a good point actually, tonight Shield acted like faces from start to finish, and got the biggest pops of the night easily.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Yeah betches!!!!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Kelly Kelly Fan is about to log on and praise The Shield.


----------



## Bushmaster

:mark: :mark: :mark: 
Was worried Rollins and Reigns would lose but fuck yeah they won and in an awesome way. Love tag team finishers and they seem to have an awesome one, the team of Rollins and Reigns will destroy the competition.


----------



## heelguy95

I hope they don't go back to do the same thing......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## SubZero3:16

BELIEVE BABY!!!!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't help the sinking feeling they're gonna ruin this by the end of the night by having Ryback win the belt and lead the Shield, effectively killing the group.


Don't even kid about stuff like that man... :no:


----------



## Callisto

Oh lord. That was almost orgasmic.


I just am in awe. :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

Bearodactyl said:


> Don't even kid about stuff like that man... :no:


I'm not kidding, it's scary, but it's probably going to happen.

They're going to do an Evolution type thing where they have all the titles. It doesn't make any sense to have these guys hold just the midcard titles.


----------



## NeyNey

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't help the sinking feeling they're gonna ruin this by the end of the night by having Ryback win the belt and lead the Shield, effectively killing the group.


Yeah and Ambrose white shirt under his gear will say "_Ryback rules_!"

You see, I can talk everything down, too. But why? 
Ambrose is the fucking GOAT and I enjoy everything he does. 
He is a higher power and he'll make sure not to be wasted.


----------



## TempestH

SoupBro said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Was worried Rollins and Reigns would lose but fuck yeah they won and in an awesome way. Love tag team finishers and they seem to have an awesome one, the team of Rollins and Reigns will destroy the competition.


There is no competition. Rollins and Reigns have no competition unless you put another pair of directionless main eventers together, which does nothing to help the tag division.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Well I'm satisfied, my boys won. Good vibes all around, ignoring the negativity as you are not about to kill this mood we're in it.

The Shield has been on a rampage and tonight they just took titles, all is right in the world of Shield and I can't wait for the promo they're about to give.


----------



## Kratosx23

NeyNey said:


> Yeah and Ambrose white shirt under his gear will say "_Ryback rules_!"
> 
> You see, I can talk everything down, too. But why?
> Ambrose is the fucking GOAT and I enjoy everything he does.
> He is a higher power and he'll make sure not to be wasted.


Because it sucks, that's why. 

Your favourite wrestler got ruined right before your eyes and not only do you not even realize it, you're enabling them. It's hilarious. In a sad way.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Best day! Love that pic of him w the belt!!


----------



## El Barto

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!


----------



## SubZero3:16

iDogBea said:


> Well I'm satisfied, my boys won. Good vibes all around, ignoring the negativity as you are not about to kill this mood we're in it.
> 
> The Shield has been on a rampage and tonight they just took titles, all is right in the world of Shield and I can't wait for the promo they're about to give.


You said it. Fuck all of this negativity. Let's enjoy the ride for as long as the going is good. 

Can't wait for all of the epic gifs these matches are going to produce :mark:


----------



## High_King

I think the shield will end tonight.


----------



## NeyNey

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because it sucks, that's why.
> 
> Your favourite wrestler got ruined right before your eyes and not only do you not even realize it, you're enabling them. It's hilarious. In a sad way.


Do you even think about what you're writing... fpalm
Whatevs. I don't have time for you anymore. 

Ambrose will shine, long long years. 
You'll see.


----------



## Da Silva

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because it sucks, that's why.
> 
> Your favourite wrestler got ruined right before your eyes and not only do you not even realize it, you're enabling them. It's hilarious. In a sad way.


It's people who are booked, not titles. The shield are booked as upper mid-carders and that will continue. The only person I'd be scared of ruining them is John Cena.


----------



## Asenath

TempestH said:


> There is no competition. Rollins and Reigns have no competition unless you put another pair of directionless main eventers together, which does nothing to help the tag division.


Or if KOW reunite.


----------



## Davion McCool

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not kidding, it's scary, but it's probably going to happen.
> 
> They're going to do an Evolution type thing where they have all the titles. It doesn't make any sense to have these guys hold just the midcard titles.


The titles don't mean anything. They are props to build feuds around. Shield ran out of possible 3-man teams, now we are seeing the emergence of a new 2-man team and Dean Ambrose, with various jobbers and lower mid-carders being fed to them. I don't know where you got this idea that having a title drags you DOWN, even when its your first ever title. IMO pushing them straight into main event titles would be a big mistake. The slow burn gets the maximum money out of them and establishes them as stars, while giving the midcard more to bounce off. We've already learnt they are the best TEAM in the WWE, now they work their way up the ladder from the start in smaller groups. It's smart, smart booking.

We also now have the possibility of Ambrose Vs Bryan in the near future. I want you to consider that for a moment.

Anyway I'm off to bed now, as I expect most of you are .

I love all you guys nearly as much as we all love/believe in The Shield.:ambrose


----------



## High_King

Paul Heyman Guy - Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because it sucks, that's why.
> 
> Your favourite wrestler got ruined right before your eyes and not only do you not even realize it, you're enabling them. It's hilarious. In a sad way.


----------



## NexS.E.S

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How you all are getting so excited over one of the top 5 talents in WWE winning the worst, lowest championship in the company that the WWE hasn't done a thing with since MVP was holding it is beyond me. You want him to end up like Cesaro and Barrett? Just winning this title makes him look like he's on a lower level than he was a week ago.


He has charisma, unlike Barrett. Besides, it's obvious the WWE are high on The Shield. I realize your schtick is to be the whiny ass, but it doesn't take a genius to understand that the WWE like The Shield storyline, and the three wrestlers involved.


----------



## Kratosx23

> The titles don't mean anything. They are props to build feuds around. Shield ran out of possible 3-man teams, now we are seeing the emergence of a new 2-man team and Dean Ambrose, with various jobbers and lower mid-carders being fed to them. *I don't know where you got this idea that having a title drags you DOWN*, even when its your first ever title. IMO pushing them straight into main event titles would be a big mistake. The slow burn gets the maximum money out of them and establishes them as stars, while giving the midcard more to bounce off. We've already learnt they are the best TEAM in the WWE, now they work their way up the ladder from the start in smaller groups. It's smart, smart booking.


REALLY? You don't know where? Try the fucking show for the last year.



> We also now have the possibility of Ambrose Vs Bryan in the near future. I want you to consider that for a moment.


Ambrose feuding with a boring geek? Yippie, I'll pretend like I care.



> He has charisma, unlike Barrett. Besides, it's obvious the WWE are high on The Shield. I realize your schtick is to be the whiny ass, but it doesn't take a genius to understand that the WWE like The Shield storyline.


Barrett is plenty charismatic. The guy hasn't had one minute of mic time in 3 years, if they let him talk this forum would be back on his nutsac. It's not a schtick, I'm telling the truth here. Whether WWE likes it or not, they ruin everything eventually. Pushes DON'T last forever, and theirs is reaching it's end pretty damn fast.



NeyNey said:


> Do you even think about what you're writing... fpalm
> Whatevs. I don't have time for you anymore.
> 
> Ambrose will shine, long long years.
> You'll see.


I think I do considering I'm the only person on this entire site who seems to realize that Ambrose just won THE US TITLE. You seem to think he's been given a winning lottery number. The only thing he's earned is a demotion and a slide down the card.




> It's people who are booked, not titles. The shield are booked as upper mid-carders and that will continue. The only person I'd be scared of ruining them is John Cena.


Yeah, it's people who are booked, and when you win the US title, you get booked worse. That's how things work.


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> You said it. Fuck all of this negativity. Let's enjoy the ride for as long as the going is good.
> 
> Can't wait for all of the epic gifs these matches are going to produce :mark:


I really want the one of Roman bear hugging Dean. They all looked like brothers when they celebrated their wins.

Feel good moment.


----------



## hazuki

WHC next. :mark:


----------



## Telos

iDogBea said:


> Well I'm satisfied, my boys won. Good vibes all around, ignoring the negativity as you are not about to kill this mood we're in it.
> 
> The Shield has been on a rampage and tonight they just took titles, all is right in the world of Shield and I can't wait for the promo they're about to give.





SubZero3:16 said:


> You said it. Fuck all of this negativity. Let's enjoy the ride for as long as the going is good.
> 
> Can't wait for all of the epic gifs these matches are going to produce :mark:


Amen to that! :jordan2


----------



## Da Silva

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, it's people who are booked, and when you win the US title, you get booked worse. That's how things work.


You give the WWE too much credit if you think their booking patterns are so considered.


----------



## xdivisonfan

I really like the finsher that rollins and reigns did, that should be their normal finsher from now on, it was kinda like a knee, reverse death valley driver. It's those little things like have a double team move be a finsher that make tag teams great.


----------



## TempestH

Davion McCool said:


> The titles don't mean anything. They are props to build feuds around. Shield ran out of possible 3-man teams, now we are seeing the emergence of a new 2-man team and Dean Ambrose, with various jobbers and lower mid-carders being fed to them. I don't know where you got this idea that having a title drags you DOWN, even when its your first ever title. IMO pushing them straight into main event titles would be a big mistake. The slow burn gets the maximum money out of them and establishes them as stars, while giving the midcard more to bounce off. We've already learnt they are the best TEAM in the WWE, now they work their way up the ladder from the start in smaller groups. It's smart, smart booking.
> 
> We also now have the possibility of Ambrose Vs Bryan in the near future. I want you to consider that for a moment.
> 
> Anyway I'm off to bed now, as I expect most of you are .
> 
> I love all you guys nearly as much as we all love/believe in The Shield.:ambrose


The problem isn't that the titles drag the Shield down. The problem is that the Shield have been pushed way too hard that we won't buy anyone as a threat to them. And if you DO push any teams or midcarders to be a credible threat to the Shield, people will just complain that they're being "buried". It's a no win situation that could've been avoided if you kept them away from the titles.

I agree that they shouldn't go right after main event titles. But are we supposed to believe that someone like The Usos, Alex Riley, Zack Ryder, Santino, Justin Gabriel, or Evan Bourne is a believable threat to someone who has beaten John Cena, Ryback, Sheamus, Randy Orton, Team Hell No, and Big Show? If WWE tried to push any of those guys as a threat to the Shield, you would just be complaining that the Shield is being "buried".

Ambrose and Bryan is a possibility, but all the Bryan marks will just complain that he's being "buried" by competing for the U.S. title. If Bryan has to step down, he should be no lower than IC level. 

The U.S. Title and Tag Titles are stuck in limbo because the Shield is so far above everyone else. They have no credible contenders unless main eventers step down.


----------



## Itami

STFU WITH THIS THESE DISCUSSIONS

YEEAAAAH











THE DEVIL MAY COME BUT I DUUN GIVE A DAMN DU DUDUD


----------



## Soulrollins

i just need to Rollins wins the WHC and everything will be perfect


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> STFU WITH THIS THESE DISCUSSIONS
> 
> YEEAAAAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE DEVIL MAY COME BUT I DUUN GIVE A DAMN DU DUDUD


Oh hell yeah.

I think that just became my new background.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> STFU WITH THIS THESE DISCUSSIONS
> 
> YEEAAAAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE DEVIL MAY COME BUT I DUUN GIVE A DAMN DU DUDUD


You are the best poster in internet forum history.
LOOK AT AMBROSE HAIR!! SO FUCKING AWESOME! enaldo


----------



## Itami

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Looking forward to Raw :~D


----------



## BarneyArmy

So awesome thanks.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> Looking forward to Raw :~D


Oh my god fucking yes, and RAW is* tomorrow*!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
Holy shit...


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> STFU WITH THIS THESE DISCUSSIONS
> 
> YEEAAAAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE DEVIL MAY COME BUT I DUUN GIVE A DAMN DU DUDUD


Well..damn..

Splooge.


----------



## Itami

me:


----------



## iamnotanugget

Double post.


----------



## iamnotanugget

Itami said:


> STFU WITH THIS THESE DISCUSSIONS
> 
> YEEAAAAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE DEVIL MAY COME BUT I DUUN GIVE A DAMN DU DUDUD


Perfect picture with perfect titles with perfect people. :mark:


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> me:


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> me:





iDogBea said:


>


Me:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

That pic of them w the belts is orgasmic 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster




----------



## Itami

SoupBro said:


>


Dean hugging Seth on both gifs was just amazing moments in itself : They should hug more like that.


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989

SoupBro said:


>


Aww bless Dean he is so cute.

I am so in love with him and the Shield right now.


----------



## Asenath

SoupBro said:


>


SO MANY FEELS.


----------



## The Absolute

SoupBro said:


>


Excuse me while I uncontrollably fap for the next several hours...


----------



## x78

Celebrating like he won the WWE title in that first gif. I can't wait til he actually does.


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> me:


I hate you so much. :lmao
This thread is the worst. :lmao <3


----------



## Telos

SoupBro said:


>


So much bromance lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> STFU WITH THIS THESE DISCUSSIONS
> 
> YEEAAAAH


MY BABIES!!! *sniff* mama's so proud.


----------



## Asenath

Anyone else need one?


----------



## Da Silva

One? I've already gone through half a pack.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


>


So many feelings from these awesome gifs! :durant3, throw in the one with Roman bear hugging Dean and I'm a puddle.


----------



## Eulonzo

... Any questions? tunga3


----------



## will94

Shield promo on the post-show with all of them holding the belts, should be online shortly.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Images from tumblr


----------



## PunkShoot

the bromance makes me so happy


----------



## Ashly

They are all so proud of each other. So cute seeing them happy.


----------



## Eulonzo

I wonder if Kane/Bryan talked to them backstage and congratulated them. :mark:

I also wonder who else did. I'm sure :HHH did considering he's high on this stable, obviously.


----------



## Quintana

As a fan of professional wrestling if you're not enjoying The Shield right now I don't know what tell you. They are far and away the most entertaining talent in the company right now.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Itami said:


> STFU WITH THIS THESE DISCUSSIONS
> 
> YEEAAAAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE DEVIL MAY COME BUT I DUUN GIVE A DAMN DU DUDUD


The inspiration for the next signature I make myself.


----------



## Chingo Bling

Im waiting on the memes of Reigns spearing random objects.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Eulonzo said:


> ... Any questions? tunga3












I'm so proud of these guys right now. All of them champions and I hope this promises a whole new direction for WWE


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Fucking adorable.

What I love about their title wins was you could tell it meant something to them. Even though to everyone else those belts are low on the totem pole, to them it was like winning the WWE title. 

That was legit happiness between those three guys. It really does warm the heart.



Asenath said:


> Anyone else need one?


No thanks, currently ODing on dat Moxleycotton.


----------



## MJD32

I seriously love everyone who posted those Shield gifs. That bromance is the best damn thing ever.


----------



## Eulonzo

Quintana said:


> As a fan of professional wrestling if you're not enjoying The Shield right now I don't know what tell you. They are far and away the most entertaining talent in the company right now.


GOAT Post.


----------



## SubZero3:16

That's the thing. Even though the champions are being booked like jokes to these guys its like winning the lottery. They are so freaking happy and excited. Their enthusiasm just rubs off and makes you feel as if they actually enjoy what they do instead of coming out every night and just going through the motions. Well done Shield, well done. :clap


----------



## mjames74

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> The inspiration for the next signature I make myself.


Yep I'm going to have to make another as well.


----------



## Cyon

Happy for these guys. The shine off the title makes the picture even better.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## cindel25

The shield!!!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Best part of the show, the entire Winghouse building was :mark: like crazy.


----------



## Striketeam

The Shield is the only good thing about the product anymore, makes you wonder why the rest of the show can't be as well booked.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD.:cheer:mark:


----------



## Lariatoh!

Please give Ambrose a live mic tomorrow night!!!!


----------



## Itami

http://vimeo.com/66534616#

post-show promo

THE SCARY THING IS...IT'S ONLY THE BEGINNING :mark: :mark:

Moar titles??? :mark:


----------



## Tater

Striketeam said:


> The Shield is the only good thing about the product anymore, makes you wonder why the rest of the show can't be as well booked.


I was about to say something along these lines. It amazes me at times that The Shield can be booked so well when everything else is such utter shit. They are the only thing I truly care about right now in the WWE.


----------



## cindel25

Itami said:


> http://vimeo.com/66534616#
> 
> post-show promo
> 
> THE SCARY THING IS...IT'S ONLY THE BEGINNING :mark: :mark:
> 
> Moar titles??? :mark:


:clap Beautiful


----------



## Spicoli

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: THEY DID IT!


----------



## xdryza

The only thing left to do is get the title off Fruity Pebble and we're good to go.


----------



## Da Silva

I hope tomorrow RAW is shield.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

That tag team finisher :mark:

They truly are the best thing about the WWE - & in all seriousness Ambrose is starting to slowly overtake Punk as my favorite WWE guy right now, I love everything this guy does - especially the subtle things.


----------



## Avon Barksdale

"The Hounds of Justice run this yard now" :reigns


----------



## Pojko

Not to be a buzzkill... okay, sometime's it's fun to be pessimistic!

Enjoy it before the WWE screws it up.










To


----------



## Blueforce7

So they can build up new talent; they still know how to do it right. My question now has changed from why can't they, to why don't they?


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> http://vimeo.com/66534616#
> 
> post-show promo
> 
> THE SCARY THING IS...IT'S ONLY THE BEGINNING :mark: :mark:
> 
> Moar titles??? :mark:


"We wear the collars to back it up"

I love that!


----------



## Beatles123

Let me just say, the WRESTLERS make the title, not the ones before it. Give them all meaningful defenses and those belts will soon OOZE credibility!

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Brilliant promo is brilliant. :durant3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Finally, the US title (which I'm hoping) will be back on the map with Shield's booking since Dolph held it.


----------



## Beatles123

I really gotta post in this thread more and in general. 

You guya ever wonder why WWE hasn't interfered yet? You think the shield is just kinda emulating punk and throwing the scripts in the trash? WHAT makes this booking different than Nexus? WWE was high on it too and still messed up. Think they have a long term idea?


----------



## x78

Beatles123 said:


> I really gotta post in this thread more and in general.
> 
> You guya ever wonder why WWE hasn't interfered yet? You think the shield is just kinda emulating punk and throwing the scripts in the trash? WHAT makes this booking different than Nexus? WWE was high on it too and still messed up. Think they have a long term idea?


Probably because the talent are on a completely different level to Nexus. Nexus were a bunch of jobbers thrown together for a pay-off to the first season of NXT. The Shield are three guys who have been earmarked as the future of the company.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Beatles123 said:


> I really gotta post in this thread more and in general.
> 
> You guya ever wonder why WWE hasn't interfered yet? You think the shield is just kinda emulating punk and throwing the scripts in the trash? WHAT makes this booking different than Nexus? WWE was high on it too and still messed up. Think they have a long term idea?


I hope they don't stop caring now just because they have titles. Crowd loves em or eating this angle up, so keep the ball rolling.

Wade wasn't really ready for the ME because of his 2 horrible matches with Orton, but had great mic skills and a strong commanding presence. Shield is still upper mid carders at least, and are working strong.


----------



## Asenath

Tater said:


> I was about to say something along these lines. It amazes me at times that The Shield can be booked so well when everything else is such utter shit. They are the only thing I truly care about right now in the WWE.





Blueforce7 said:


> So they can build up new talent; they still know how to do it right. My question now has changed from why can't they, to why don't they?





Beatles123 said:


> I really gotta post in this thread more and in general.
> 
> You guya ever wonder why WWE hasn't interfered yet? You think the shield is just kinda emulating punk and throwing the scripts in the trash? WHAT makes this booking different than Nexus? WWE was high on it too and still messed up. Think they have a long term idea?


These are very good questions. 

This is just fannish speculation, but for me The Shield is a barometer of how much influence Paul Levesque, wrestling executive, has backstage. 

He seems to have had a hand in developing the gimmick and developing these three since he took over as head of Talent Relations. As long as they keep going over Vince McMahon guys (like The Ryback and John Cena), Trips' influence is strong.


----------



## Asenath

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wade wasn't really ready for the ME because of his 2 horrible matches with Orton, but had great mic skills and a strong commanding presence. Shield is still upper mid carders at least, and are working strong.


Barrett wrestles a very _English_ style. He's never quite managed WWE style, but if you see his matches from the European indies, they're very effective. He's dynamite with Sheamus. I bet he and Cesaro could put on some serious Euro style clinics. He and McIntyre need to have a run of matches that elevate themselves back up the card.

Randy just doesn't adapt well to anyone who doesn't wrestle that bland WWE style.


----------



## Lariatoh!

x78 said:


> Probably because the talent are on a completely different level to Nexus. Nexus were a bunch of jobbers thrown together for a pay-off to the first season of NXT. *The Shield are three guys who have been earmarked as the future of the company*.


This very well could be true. Cena was booked to be the face of the company from day 1. He walked in the door and almost beat Angle. Then Jericho had to cheat to beat him, then he teamed up with Taker. He defeated Jericho on ppv and never looked back. The Shield very well could have been picked to lead this company in the next 5 years....


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

I wish Dean Ambrose can unify the US title and the Intercontinental Title.
BTW,I can't remember who is carrying the Intercontinental Title right now...


----------



## Beatles123

Both of you have good points.

I also think it has a lot to do with HHH "Getting it" with them. Back in Nexus' day Haitch wasn't as involved with choosing talent as he is now that he's slowly taking over for Vince. Let us remember how badly they wanted to get Dean's debut right before the shield happened. All those months of wait and THIS was the result! Methinks a lot of thought was the reason it took so long.

At least that's what I would hope anyway.


----------



## rybacker

cant wait for the shields promo tomorrow on RAW


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Asenath said:


> Barrett wrestles a very _English_ style. He's never quite managed WWE style, but if you see his matches from the European indies, they're very effective. He's dynamite with Sheamus. I bet he and Cesaro could put on some serious Euro style clinics. He and McIntyre need to have a run of matches that elevate themselves back up the card.
> 
> Randy just doesn't adapt well to anyone who doesn't wrestle that bland WWE style.


It's funny, because those 2 ME matches he had with Orton were the 2 that hurt him HARD. I believe it was 2 back to back ME PPV matches that bombed hard. He worked good matches with Cena at least.


----------



## Asenath

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's funny, because those 2 ME matches he had with Orton were the 2 that hurt him HARD. I believe it was 2 back to back ME PPV matches that bombed hard. He worked good matches with Cena at least.


I would have to go back and see what matches those were, because they were before my return. But I'm almost willing to bet it was Orton's fault. At his level of experience, he should be able to lead a newer guy through a match. But he doesn't.


----------



## Beatles123

So if Bryan and Kane split, who do Roman and Seth feud with?

I say the Uso's. They came into this right before all of this happened. The seeds are planted.

The Uso's need the chance to shine too, so everyone wins!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Beatles123 said:


> So if Bryan and Kane split, who do Roman and Seth feud with?
> 
> I say the Uso's. They came into this right before all of this happened. The seeds are planted.
> 
> The Uso's need the chance to shine too, so everyone wins!


Agree with Uso's, I mean you have a broken tag division, so there isn't anywhere to go but up with the division.


----------



## Amber B

The Shield's victory markout after Ambrose won instantly made me think about Evolution and especially HBK and Diesel (the Ambrose and Reigns moment at the end). You know how those relationships ended up. 

This is the turning point for the group. Egos (all of them) and crazy (Ambrose) will slowly cause an implosion.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Amber B said:


> The Shield's victory markout after Ambrose won instantly made me think about Evolution and especially HBK and Diesel (the Ambrose and Reigns moment at the end). You know how those relationships ended up.
> 
> This is the turning point for the group. Egos (all of them) and crazy (Ambrose) will slowly cause an implosion.


So, maybe close to year's end one starts to slowly turn face? Rollins probably.


----------



## Asenath

Beatles123 said:


> So if Bryan and Kane split, who do Roman and Seth feud with?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Asenath said:


>


One could only...dare I say it? HOPE.


----------



## JY57

Beatles123 said:


> So if Bryan and Kane split, who do Roman and Seth feud with?
> 
> I say the Uso's. They came into this right before all of this happened. The seeds are planted.
> 
> The Uso's need the chance to shine too, so everyone wins!


The Usos first

than Christian & Jericho hopefully


----------



## Lariatoh!

Beatles123 said:


> So if Bryan and Kane split, who do Roman and Seth feud with?
> 
> I say the Uso's. They came into this right before all of this happened. The seeds are planted.
> 
> The Uso's need the chance to shine too, so everyone wins!


Nah the tag division is too low for The Shield. I'm hoping they stay the course of super teams trying to beat them. Now super teams are trying to take the belts off them. 

Orton/Sheamus, Del Rio/Jericho, Mysterio/Cara (maybe) etc etc etc.


----------



## TempestH

Beatles123 said:


> So if Bryan and Kane split, who do Roman and Seth feud with?
> 
> I say the Uso's. They came into this right before all of this happened. The seeds are planted.
> 
> The Uso's need the chance to shine too, so everyone wins!


I agree that the Usos deserve a chance to shine, but I feel like if WWE actually did push the Usos, people will see it more as a burial for the Shield than an elevation for the Usos.


----------



## Asenath

swagger_ROCKS said:


> One could only...dare I say it? HOPE.



Didn't Cesaro say that he put the W back in WWE on Raw?










vs.











:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Feuds to expect for the tag belts:
vs. Orton/Sheamus, vs. HHH/Undertaker(big feud for SummerSlam?)......forgot just how shitty the tag division is haha.

Feuds to expect for the US belt:
vs. Christian, vs. Daniel Bryan, vs. Jericho. Wow, imagine the matches between these guys.  So much potential in every match I just listed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Asenath said:


> Didn't Cesaro say that he put the W back in WWE on Raw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Ok, so either that was a dip into a face turn, or a way for WWE not to care about him anymore, the face turn/tag team paring is the best route to take. The matches between these 2 teams would be great and make stars. :cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just read up on the ER results. Man I wish I could have seen the matches involving the shield, but no I have to be jobless and cheap.


----------



## Asenath

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ok, so either that was a dip into a face turn, or a way for WWE not to care about him anymore, the face turn/tag team paring is the best route to take. The matches between these 2 teams would be great and make stars. :cool2


The best part would be that because Dean only had limited interaction with the ROH/Chikara/PWG crew and Reigns wasn't on the indie circut, we'd get quality matches we haven't seen before - because you know they'll swap Ambrose in every now and again to preserve that team feeling.


----------



## Eulonzo

Lariatoh! said:


> Nah the tag division is too low for The Shield. I'm hoping they stay the course of super teams trying to beat them. Now super teams are trying to take the belts off them.
> 
> *Orton/Sheamus, Del Rio/Jericho*, Mysterio/Cara (maybe) etc etc etc.


:no:


----------



## Asenath

Taker2theMoon said:


> I just read up on the ER results. Man I wish I could have seen the matches involving the shield, but no I have to be jobless and cheap.


I'm reasonably sure it will be on Daily Motion before you can blink.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Asenath said:


> I'm reasonably sure it will be on Daily Motion before you can blink.


I'm so out of the loop with these things. I usually just read the results of a PPV online and then move on to the following Monday. :lol I'll check out Daily Motion sometime. Thanks.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

The bromance makes me happy inside lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

Okay, this made me LOL:


----------



## Spicoli

Asenath said:


> Okay, this made me LOL:


:yes


----------



## Beatles123

The problem with Reigns and Rollins bow is that the tag team division is lacking in qualified opponents for them unless DX themselves reunite and it'll be a cold day in hell before we see that.

I think at this point WWE might be thinking it's time the shield also help put who they FACE over, seeing as how as far as the divisions they will defend the belts in, they'll be the ones to help carry the match against the weaker guys.


----------



## THANOS

Asenath said:


> Didn't Cesaro say that he put the W back in WWE on Raw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> Okay, this made me LOL:


Great, now the song is playing in my head.

Funny thing is that was one of the first things that came to mind after Roman and Seth won. Have no clue why.


----------



## Beatles123

For the ladies in the thread...


----------



## Stroker Ace

Beatles123 said:


> For the ladies in the thread...


Oh please.

Every Shield girl knows you never wear panties when they're around.


----------



## Beatles123

I tried. I just want to belong.


----------



## Proven

Literally the only thing keeping my interest in the WWE, hopefully creative doesn't fuck it up.


----------



## Beatles123

It's okay. Once Haitch likes you, you're in....


----------



## THANOS

here's the link to the uploaded ppv if anyone's interested.


----------



## Asenath

Beatles123 said:


> It's okay. Once Haitch likes you, you're in....


That's not quite fair. Sheamus is really good at what he's good at -- however, what he's doing now is not what he's good at.


----------



## Beatles123

My point is that if HHH takes notice of you, regardless of if you're bad or good, and he likes it, you're in. You have to mean something to the brass to be "Made". It wasn't a knoxk on Sheamus himself really.

In Sheamus' case I think the Shield can handle being at the top in a lot of more versatile ways than he can which is why he grows boring. He's not as intense or as polished on the mic as the Shield are.


----------



## rybacker

im so freaking happy about the shield winning the belts, shows the type of backing they have from the creative team or triple H perosnally 

everyone talks about the shield splitting up, i personally dont want to to split atleast for a another year, the 3 of them look like real pals together 
and have great chemistry, for now seth rollin and roman reigns are good as tag divison and dean ambrose is great for singles i was so happy just watching him wrestle
superstars like him are one in a million i was just having a really great time watching him to be honest aswell as the seth rollins and roman.

i mean if you want to have one of the other members go for singles you can always have dean ambrose team up with the other one and like keep switching between each of them for singles and tag division matches. 

anyways what i am saying is i love the shield and believe in them !!! 

p.s - to be honest for the first month i didnt like them cause they screwed up rybacks chance of winning the belt but now they are proving to be (dare i say it) better than ryback (this is just my personal opinion)


----------



## Da Silva

It's okay, we knew they were better than Ryback a while ago. No need to explain yourself.

And I like that the shield is still strong as a unit now that they're breaking out in multiple feuds, it gives me hope that they really will be the modern horsemen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Beatles123 said:


> My point is that if HHH takes notice of you, regardless of if you're bad or good, and he likes it, you're in. You have to mean something to the brass to be "Made". It wasn't a knoxk on Sheamus himself really.
> 
> In Sheamus' case I think the Shield can handle being at the top in a lot of more versatile ways than he can which is why he grows boring. He's not as intense or as polished on the mic as the Shield are.


Well, I haven't seen much *face* work from these guys except Rollins, and that was around the time when Rollins was not that good on the mic, he's better and more comfortable now thou. Sheamus is a strong kickass face, and who the heck likes faces these days other then WWE marks and fans of Jericho? oh, and DB.


----------



## DOPA

FUCK YEAH!!! FUCK THE NEGATIVITY, FUCK TYRION AND HIS NEGATIVE ASS.

THE SHIELD BABY! :mark: :mark: :mark:

*Believe*


----------



## CM Jewels

iDogBea said:


> "We wear the collars to back it up"
> 
> I love that!


That was really damn good.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Beatles123 said:


> For the ladies in the thread...





iDogBea said:


> Oh please.
> 
> Every Shield girl knows you never wear panties when they're around.


LOL *has laughter attack*


----------



## DOPA

Itami said:


> http://vimeo.com/66534616#
> 
> post-show promo
> 
> THE SCARY THING IS...IT'S ONLY THE BEGINNING :mark: :mark:
> 
> Moar titles??? :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark:

That was awesome. All three were great in this.

"The Shield has brought POWER back to these titles"

"We wear the collars to back it up"

:mark:


----------



## brocksmash

*So, they put the Shield over as one of the greatest stables of all time, main eventing RAWs, going over Cena, Ryback, Orton, Show, Sheamus, etc. and then they give them some low card titles that no one gives a fuck about. Good job WWE.*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The Shield look even more awesome covered in championship belts and I think I just dropped my pants for Ambrose.


----------



## Kenny

brocksmash said:


> *So, they put the Shield over as one of the greatest stables of all time, main eventing RAWs, going over Cena, Ryback, Orton, Show, Sheamus, etc. and then they give them some low card titles that no one gives a fuck about. Good job WWE.*


Have patience son, one, if not all will get the big one.


----------



## Asenath

brocksmash said:


> *So, they put the Shield over as one of the greatest stables of all time, main eventing RAWs, going over Cena, Ryback, Orton, Show, Sheamus, etc. and then they give them some low card titles that no one gives a fuck about. Good job WWE.*


People give a fuck about The Shield. So, they will give a fuck about the titles by virtue of The Shield holding them.


----------



## CamillePunk

they should throw those belts in the trash honestly.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

CamillePunk said:


> they should throw those belts in the trash honestly.


Nah, they just need to put The Shied Logo on them :talk


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Quasi Juice

brocksmash said:


> *So, they put the Shield over as one of the greatest stables of all time, main eventing RAWs, going over Cena, Ryback, Orton, Show, Sheamus, etc. and then they give them some low card titles that no one gives a fuck about. Good job WWE.*


Some people are never happy. You expected Ambrose to win the WWE Title? Come on. It's time you understood how the business works. Not to mention they can now bring credibility to the belts, something they definitely need.


----------



## Asenath

I like the tag team belts. Just so you know. People bitch about them, but I love the design.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

:mark: :mark: :mark: *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*









*"YOU TRYING TO BREAK MY ARM, HUH?! I'MMA BREAK YO FACE!!"* :reigns :mark: :mark: :mark:

*DAT TAG FINISHER!!!!!!!!* :mark:

*DAT BROMANCE!!!* :mark:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> People give a fuck about The Shield. So, they will give a fuck about the titles by virtue of The Shield holding them.


^^^^THIS EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## Telos

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *"YOU TRYING TO BREAK MY ARM, HUH?! I'MMA BREAK YO FACE!!"* :reigns :mark: :mark: :mark:


LOVED that part, I forgot to mention it here. Reigns went full gangsta on Bryan. Love the attitude. :mark:


----------



## Evolution

CamillePunk said:


> they should throw those belts in the trash honestly.


In all seriousness it would be an epic tell of their character if they abandoned the belts/didn't want them and just won them to prove a point.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

MoxleyMoxx said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *"YOU TRYING TO BREAK MY ARM, HUH?! I'MMA BREAK YO FACE!!"* :reigns :mark: :mark: :mark:


My favourite part of the whole show

Happy they won both matches and it's a great way to move forward, will be interesting to see what Ambrose does with the US title


----------



## Kratosx23

Beatles123 said:


> It's okay. Once Haitch likes you, you're in....





Beatles123 said:


> My point is that if HHH takes notice of you, regardless of if you're bad or good, and he likes it, you're in. You have to mean something to the brass to be "Made". It wasn't a knoxk on Sheamus himself really.


But how do we know if he REALLY likes them? If you listened to Triple H, he's said on more than one occasion that Wade Barrett is one of the young guys who is going to be a giant star, yet Wade Barrett is a jobber who has no hope of advancing in WWE and will be in TNA within a couple of years. He could've gotten a push like Sheamus did if Triple H was serious, but he was lying, so him being complimentary of them doesn't mean a damn thing.

The only definitive proof is going to come AFTER the group is over.


----------



## JigsawKrueger

I know I wil get criticized for this, but I think Dean Ambrose's ring work either overrated or needs some fine tuning.

Sure, he was in a match with Kofi, but his ring attitude reminds me of the likes of the X Divison guys or other guys from spot fest or headrcore promotions before they reached their 30's. Has a unique style, but he's too relentless and selling is too rash. Rollins is more well-rounded it seems; Reigns is more a product of the WWE system. Will improve with age though, like it did for AJ Styles, Austin Aries etc.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

really enjoyed the shield last night, great to have Ambrose go out alone. Makes him look like an actual strong superstar and winning it clean.

one of WWE's few good points last night


----------



## TheFranticJane

I want to see Ambrose destroy the title and try to flush it down the toilet.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

So glad they won last night just need cm punk back or cena to lose title now


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Motorik said:


> In all seriousness it would be an epic tell of their character if they abandoned the belts/didn't want them and just won them to prove a point.


This is sort of what I expect Ambrose to be like when he goes solo. I always imagined he'd beat champions and not care for the belts and just be consumed with hurting people.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## FullWWEMan

Not sure if you've already had this discussion here, but do you see them using the Freebird rule? Ambrose obviously has won the US title for himself, but all three men being able to defend the tag-titles would be great if they have "no real leader, pack mentality".


----------



## deathslayer

The Ambrose match was pretty good I think, and the tag team match was fun as hell.


----------



## El Barto




----------



## Asenath

FullWWEMan said:


> Not sure if you've already had this discussion here, but do you see them using the Freebird rule? Ambrose obviously has won the US title for himself, but all three men being able to defend the tag-titles would be great if they have "no real leader, pack mentality".


I fully expect this to happen.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Asenath said:


> People give a fuck about The Shield. So, they will give a fuck about the titles by virtue of The Shield holding them.


THIS, and ALWAYS THIS!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

LOL at people being upset at them having championships.

Okay the US championship is practically useless and with WWE logic he'll be jobbing to Orton and Sheamus within a month, but he looks strong holding it and could up it's prestige a little bit while holding it.

Let them have the gold for now, nobody better is going to be tag champions, it was either Usos or PTP if it wasn't Rollins/Roman


----------



## Bushmaster

Thinking about it now, the Shield won their matches clean  I was originally hoping they'd help eachother but them winning their matches on their own Was awesome. Still can't get enough of That tag team finisher :mark:

If they were to toss a belt, plz the giant pennies. They must have been drunk when they designed that belt.


----------



## ShadowCat

Motorik said:


> In all seriousness it would be an epic tell of their character if they abandoned the belts/didn't want them and just won them to prove a point.


That would be amazing if the did this.


----------



## charmizard

It looks weird seeing him with the US belt because it's become so meaningless, I'm not even a huge Ambrose mark but if they gave him the IC belt as well it would really help not only solidify him but also the status of both titles imo

A new tag title design would be good too


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

The Shield is the only thing that's really booked well, and not just them "winning" - but it's what you do when you have talent that you believe can make an impact in the future. They have brought so many guys up in the past, fucked them over with bad booking & then later on wonder why nobody can get behind or support these clowns when they put the belts on them. I'm seriously amazed at how they've handled them, it's almost like somebody else is booking their segments completely compared to the rest of the show.


----------



## Bushmaster

Exactly, they have booked so many newer guys really well for months then for some strange reason jobbed them out forever. Cesaro,Wade and many others including Sheamus at one time. I'm amazed how they have kept the Shield relatively strong. I'm shocked we haven't seen the heel stable cliche where they leave a member in the ring to get every faces finisher. That is one of my most hated things that happen when there's a heel stable and the Shield have steered clear of that. They are a perfect TEAM.

Watching all their celebrations last night, these guys really like each other. I'm sure they travel together and maybe even share the same girls lol. It's gonna be a sad sad day when the first hints of them breaking up begins. Hopefully someone will make an epic tribute video by then so I can watch over and over once the Shield are done.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> Exactly, they have booked so many newer guys really well for months then for some strange reason jobbed them out forever. Cesaro,Wade and many others including Sheamus at one time. I'm amazed how they have kept the Shield relatively strong. I'm shocked we haven't seen the heel stable cliche where they leave a member in the ring to get every faces finisher. That is one of my most hated things that happen when there's a heel stable and the Shield have steered clear of that. They are a perfect TEAM.
> 
> Watching all their celebrations last night, these guys really like each other. I'm sure they travel together and maybe even share the same girls lol. It's gonna be a sad sad day when the first hints of them breaking up begins. Hopefully someone will make an epic tribute video by then so I can watch over and over once the Shield are done.


That's the thing, they come across as genuine friends and it adds to the team element so much that you can't help but to root for them. Honestly the best bromance in wrestling since Triple H and Shawn Michaels. I hope when they have to breakup in the ring that the meltdown is epic with Dean flipping out and breaking shit.


----------



## NeyNey

Fantastic. *FANTASTIC*!!!! 
It's still so unreal and fucking beautiful.

One of the best parts this night was the crowd marking for Ambrose.
When he pinned Kofi, they went nuts. It was amzing. It was absolutely amazing.

"_Let's go Ambrose!_" chants, and a few "_Ambrose sucks!_". Gotta loooove haters. Makes me even more proud. :clap
So "_Non-Believer_"-sign-guy: Keep hatin'. The more you hate, the more it motivates. :jay2



MoxleyMoxx said:


> *"YOU TRYING TO BREAK MY ARM, HUH?! I'MMA BREAK YO FACE!!"* :reigns :mark: :mark: :mark:


Yep, loved it, too. 

Also, The Shield celebrating their victories was overwhelming.
Can't wait 'til WWE uses those footage for dramatic and heartbreaking video promos one day, when they split.








It will be so fucking intense.


----------



## tbp82

I'm glad Ambrose won just for the sake of his delusional fans on here. As far as where he goes from here who knows? With the next WWE PPV being Payback I could see a rematch with Kofi. The next potential opponent I see for Ambrose is R. Truth. Truth is a lot like Kofi in a sense they use him when they need a mid-card babyface to do the honors. There's also Sin Cara who can slid into US Title competition fairly easily. Finally, I think there is an outside shot at him feuding with The Miz. Also, don't count out Christian if he makes his return.

I'm glad Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins won as well. As far as where they go from here again who knows? I expect at Payback for thier to be a rematch. WWE also planted to seeds for a Roman Reigns having a family reunion feud with his cousins The Usos. WWE can throw together teams for them as well like maybe Evan Bourne/Sin Cara or Shemus/Orton or even Chirstian/Jericho if Christian returns. 

As far as the discussion about whether the US Title helps or hurts Ambrose? I go with neither. I think that Ambrose is on the level he should be mid-card champion. I know with their being a WWE Title and a World Title their is an outside shot that Ambrose gets a cup of coffee with one of those but, honestly he is the average US or IC Champion. Rollins fits that category as well. Roman Reigns is the only one of The Shield who obviously looks like a future World or WWE Champion and WWE is protecting him as such.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

tbp82 said:


> Roman Reigns is the only one of The Shield who obviously looks like a future World or WWE Champion and WWE is protecting him as such.


You're delusional.
You need to believe.


----------



## Killmonger

MrSmallPackage said:


> You're delusional.
> You need to believe.


He's right.


----------



## Londrick

Good to see them with gold. With the way they book the Shield the titles will definitely start having importance again.


----------



## Norb Jr

Very happy to see them all win titles last night


----------



## Bushmaster

He looks like one I guess but he isn't as talented as the other 2. It's obvious they see more in Ambrose seeing how he is a single champ and wrestled undertaker. They do a great job at hiding Roman's weaknesses.


----------



## SUNDAY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Honestly the best bromance in wrestling since Triple H and Shawn Michaels.


I love The Shield as much as the next guy but I don't agree with this. They work well as a unit and look like genuine friends but there are others who have had better 'bromances'.































As you said 'in wrestling' not 'in wwe' i'll through in this dime.










Anyway, more to the point i do agree that they seem like great friends and because of this The Shield is more believable as a unit and more enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

That 'Non-believer' fan was the most dedicated non-believer I've ever seen. He actually drew their faces onto the sign. Nice attention to detail.


----------



## Sensesfail

Believe in the Shield! (if you haven't yet since they all won gold at Extreme Rules last night)


----------



## SubZero3:16

Clobberin' said:


> I love The Shield as much as the next guy but I don't agree with this. They work well as a unit and look like genuine friends but there are others who have had better 'bromances'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you said 'in wrestling' not 'in wwe' i'll through in this dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, more to the point i do agree that they seem like great friends and because of this The Shield is more believable as a unit and more enjoyable to watch.


Yes, you're quite right. I got sidetracked by all of the prettiness. Triple H and Shawn Michaels were the first two I thought about on the attractive scale :lol



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> That 'Non-believer' fan was the most dedicated non-believer I've ever seen. He actually drew their faces onto the sign. Nice attention to detail.


I noticed that too! I was thinking for a non-believer they sure put a lot of effort into making that sign. They're probably just in denial.


----------



## Eddie Ray

from tumblr. made me lol


----------



## Blommen

Fucking amazing seeing Them take home the gold last night and i can't wait to see what they'll do tonight to further push the envelope.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

tbp82 said:


> Roman Reigns is the only one of The Shield who obviously looks like a future World or WWE Champion and WWE is protecting him as such.


You're right that Ambrose and Rollins don't look like your typical WWE Champion, but who cares? Did Mick Foley look like a WWE Champion? Or CM Punk? Or Rey Mysterio? 

Besides, it's not the 80's anymore. You don't have to be 6'6 and 300lbs to be a WWE Champion. 

All three of them are WWE Champion material. 

I gotta watch that Ambrose vs Kofi again... :mark:


----------



## Itami

Clobberin' said:


> I love The Shield as much as the next guy but I don't agree with this. They work well as a unit and look like genuine friends but there are others who have had better 'bromances'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you said 'in wrestling' not 'in wwe' i'll through in this dime.


Uhhh I beg to differ.


----------



## RAB

It'd be pretty awesome if they ditched the tag belts design and introduced a new gold one with simply a shield on it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> Uhhh I beg to differ.


Well clearly in the first pic, Dean was asking him what time it is.

In the second pic, they have unique wrestling styles that mesh well together

And in the gif, men hold each others hands all of the time, like it's nothing, like if they do it all of the time, every day, even when they're alone

Honestly Itami, I don't know where you get these ideas :lol


----------



## KatmaNetwork

NeyNey said:


> Yeah and Ambrose white shirt under his gear will say "_Ryback rules_!"
> 
> He is a higher power and he'll make sure not to be wasted.


Very true.


----------



## Adnon Atlis

Fandango should join the shield... Jus for comedy. Three serious guys and one sissy dancer jus to catch fans off guard and for chuckle


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

I think its funny that some people on here jokingly claim "I don't believe" because I think that Rollins and Ambrose are basically future upper mid-carders and I see Reigns as the future main eventer. How blind can you guys be? Reigns is the only one who hasn't taken a legit loss (Ambrose tapped out and Rollins has been pinned) Reigns got the win over Cena. Reigns spear is the most dominant move arguably in the whole WWE right now. I understand why as big Ambrose fans you guys *WANT* to see this singles mid-card title run as some sort of sign that WWE sees more in him than they do Reigns but, it is obvious that Reigns is being groomed as WWE next main event guy. That is not a knock on Ambrose or Rollins that just the reality of the situation.


----------



## SonoShion

Ambrose gave me goose bumbs. Let's have an orgy.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Quasi Juice said:


> Some people are never happy. You expected Ambrose to win the WWE Title? Come on. It's time you understood how the business works. Not to mention they can now bring credibility to the belts, something they definitely need.





SonoShion said:


> Ambrose gave me goose bumbs. Let's have an orgy.


I CALL ALL THE VIRGIN WOMEN. OR JUST ONE, EITHER WAY, IM A VIRGIN AND ONLY WANT TO LOSE IT TO A FEMALE VIRGIN, and if any guy try's anything to me, I'll give them a headlock driver to their skull.


----------



## Eddie Ray

tbp82 said:


> I think its funny that some people on here jokingly claim "I don't believe" because I think that Rollins and Ambrose are basically future upper mid-carders and I see Reigns as the future main eventer. How blind can you guys be? Reigns is the only one who hasn't taken a legit loss (Ambrose tapped out and Rollins has been pinned) Reigns got the win over Cena. Reigns spear is the most dominant move arguably in the whole WWE right now. I understand why as big Ambrose fans you guys *WANT* to see this singles mid-card title run as some sort of sign that WWE sees more in him than they do Reigns but, it is obvious that Reigns is being groomed as WWE next main event guy. That is not a knock on Ambrose or Rollins that just the reality of the situation.


it would hurt them badly if reigns took a pin, hes the muscle. I don't think they have planned anything yet tbh. they are probably testing the waters so they don't monster push someone to have them flop like a dying fish.
its too early to tell. could reigns carry himself as well as Rollins and Ambrose in singles competition? judging by what I saw of Reigns last night, although he is decent, he is a bit unco-ordinated when left unattended and I think that needs addressing before they even think of pushing him as a solo competitor. I was studying everything that each of them did last night and Ambrose blew every other member out the water, and its not just because I mark for him. he was just brilliant. his ability to create drama is outstanding and without that ability reigns will fail regardless of his height or his muscles. wrestling is mostly psychology. you can be a brutish badass and still come out to silence because you can't control the crowd. the two best on the roster at that are Punk and Ambrose. they revolve their act around the psychological aspects of wrestling, moves are secondary.


----------



## SonoShion

Fuck, Shield is going to get cheered to heaven in 4 weeks at Chi-town.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Ambrose's Evolve farewell promo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJa0ji7XP4o&feature=player_detailpage&list=PL377EA0289DCB486B


----------



## Eddie Ray

Wcthesecret said:


> I CALL ALL THE VIRGIN WOMEN. OR JUST ONE, EITHER WAY, IM A VIRGIN AND ONLY WANT TO LOSE IT TO A FEMALE VIRGIN, and if any guy try's anything to me, I'll give them a headlock driver to their skull.












the fuck...


----------



## DA

I just watched the PPV :mark:

I haven't read through the thread, but I'm guessing it involved:
People being like :mark:
KKF telling people to stop jizzing and/or that the Shield will be jobbers one day etc.
GIFS.
Patrick Bateman smilie

:mark:

Edit: No KKF yet unk3


----------



## CALΔMITY

DwayneAustin said:


> Edit: No KKF yet unk3


She's waiting in her hole for the perfect moment to strike.


----------



## SUNDAY

tbp82 said:


> Roman Reigns is the only one of The Shield who obviously looks like a future World or WWE Champion and WWE is protecting him as such.


Reigns: 6'3
Rollins: 6'1
Ambrose: 6'4

They aren't short guys, even if they were.. the longest reigning WWE Champion Bruno Sammartino was 5'10. Mankind, HBK, Y2J, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Christian, CM Punk, Rey mysterio. All world champions. People might not like that i included HBK and Y2J but their Physiques aren't that different to Punks, more toned definitely, but they weren't big muscular guys.



Itami said:


> Uhhh I beg to differ.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hidden Pictures


Its a matter of opinion, i guess. I agree with you saying they are a great team and im not denying that there's a bromance going on. All im saying is there were bromances before it and more than likely will be some after it. Which is best is all a matter of opinion.



tbp82 said:


> Reigns is the only one who hasn't taken a legit loss (Ambrose tapped out and Rollins has been pinned)


 Ambrose tapped to the Hell's Gate, a move which has made; HHH, Big Show, Edge, CM Punk and Jericho all tap. He'll be fine, Ambrose losing to The Undertaker isn't really a loss at all. Seth Rollins got pinned by Cena, a guy whos been the face of the WWE for the best part of a decade. They'll both be fine. Reigns is the Muscle of the group, and actually ambrose seems to make the most pins, just after the spear.


----------



## SUNDAY

DwayneAustin said:


> KKF telling people to stop jizzing and/or that the Shield will be jobbers one day etc.


I swear i remember her telling people the shield are the best thing about raw... Recently on another thread? :heyman


----------



## SubZero3:16

Clobberin' said:


> I swear i remember her telling people the shield are the best thing about raw... Recently on another thread? :heyman


Yeah she did. She alternates realms a lot.


----------



## Telos

Clobberin' said:


> I swear i remember her telling people the shield are the best thing about raw... Recently on another thread? :heyman


She's probably off her meds again.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

I cant believe these guys have got titles they havent earnt them and have not paid their dues. But something I will say I think Ambrose will turn on the other two guys and say hes the more important champion


----------



## Da Silva

Wcthesecret said:


> I CALL ALL THE VIRGIN WOMEN. OR JUST ONE, EITHER WAY, IM A VIRGIN AND ONLY WANT TO LOSE IT TO A FEMALE VIRGIN, and if any guy try's anything to me, I'll give them a headlock driver to their skull.


Headlock driver in the skull? You flirt!


----------



## Da Silva

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I cant believe these guys have got titles they havent earnt them and have not paid their dues. But something I will say I think Ambrose will turn on the other two guys and say hes the more important champion


Paid their dues? What kind of crap is that? The only way a wrestler can pay his dues is by being interesting and commanding peoples attention, the shield are doing that the moment.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

As that saying goes what goes up must come down and I promise you all the Shield's push will soon die and all three will be jobbing and all of them will lose their titles just you watch. Vince will soon get high on someone else and push them and totally job out the Shield and everyone will be saying Shield who???


----------



## Da Silva

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> As that saying goes what goes up must come down and I promise you all the Shield's push will soon die and all three will be jobbing and all of them will lose their titles just you watch. Vince will soon get high on someone else and push them and totally job out the Shield and everyone will be saying Shield who???


Out of curiosity, do you ever think before you post?

And by the law, Newtons law is gravity only applies to physical objects, not concepts like story telling. They may well be de-pushed, but not because of gravity.


----------



## Smoogle

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> As that saying goes what goes up must come down and I promise you all the Shield's push will soon die and all three will be jobbing and all of them will lose their titles just you watch. Vince will soon get high on someone else and push them and totally job out the Shield and everyone will be saying Shield who???


I'd say your right but there is no one else with atrocious amounts of talents as those three and the rest of the NXT guys seem to be more heelish, I don't see anything really getting in the way of these dudes..if anything Vince will feed them to his grandson John Cena eventually.


----------



## xdryza

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> As that saying goes what goes up must come down and I promise you all the Shield's push will soon die and all three will be jobbing and all of them will lose their titles just you watch. Vince will soon get high on someone else and push them and totally job out the Shield and everyone will be saying Shield who???


----------



## SonoShion

Why do you guys feed the troll?


----------



## Itami

Clobberin' said:


> Its a matter of opinion, i guess. I agree with you saying they are a great team and im not denying that there's a bromance going on. All im saying is there were bromances before it and more than likely will be some after it. Which is best is all a matter of opinion.


u cant have opinions like that in this thread tho










i can go on and on



Da Silva said:


> Out of curiosity, do you ever think before you post?


Honestly... the better question is, does anybody think before replying to her posts/quoting her??? 

It amazes me how much people actually bother. I've been on this site for a long time now, knowing right away he/she was a troll, and not replied/quoted her ever. I know better.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

When that day comes when all three guys lose their titles and are jobbed out I will be here to say I told you so


----------



## kendoo

2 great matches from The Shield, only bad thing i can really say about it is the finisher they used to win the tag match wasn't the greatest. Apart from that it was great


----------



## Wcthesecret

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> When that day comes when all three guys lose their titles and are jobbed out I will be here to say I told you so


Shut up and get back in the shield orgy woman. I bet I can make you start screaming positively about something in a few seconds. :evil:


----------



## tbp82

Eddie Ray said:


> it would hurt them badly if reigns took a pin, hes the muscle. I don't think they have planned anything yet tbh. they are probably testing the waters so they don't monster push someone to have them flop like a dying fish.
> its too early to tell. could reigns carry himself as well as Rollins and Ambrose in singles competition? judging by what I saw of Reigns last night, although he is decent, he is a bit unco-ordinated when left unattended and I think that needs addressing before they even think of pushing him as a solo competitor. I was studying everything that each of them did last night and Ambrose blew every other member out the water, and its not just because I mark for him. he was just brilliant. his ability to create drama is outstanding and without that ability reigns will fail regardless of his height or his muscles. wrestling is mostly psychology. you can be a brutish badass and still come out to silence because you can't control the crowd. the two best on the roster at that are Punk and Ambrose. they revolve their act around the psychological aspects of wrestling, moves are secondary.


Ambrose's ability to create drama? Really? So he makes crazy faces and he can sell. Rollins sells better than he does. Reigns doesn't sell bad either. I get your points on Ambrose take from me a none delustional fan on this board Ambrose has some Rowdy Roddy Piper in him. Thats a WWE hall of famer. But, where you say "without the ability to create drama" Reigns will fail (which I don't agree the Reigns doesn't have the ability to create drama) I'll say without looking like Reigns Ambrose won't reach that next level. I think a perfect example went on in WWE last year. Yes CM Punk got a run with the title and he was a "main eventer" but he was never treated like he was on the level of John Cena who is the biggest star in WWE as of right now. I see Ambrose's potential in that Roddy Piper, Mankind, CM Punk type level. I see Reigns potential in that Hogan, Rock, Cena type level.


----------



## Da Silva

Calling it now, wct and kkf are the same person.


----------



## Da Silva

tbp82 said:


> Ambrose's ability to create drama? Really? So he makes crazy faces and he can sell. Rollins sells better than he does. Reigns doesn't sell bad either. I get your points on Ambrose take from me a none delustional fan on this board Ambrose has some Rowdy Roddy Piper in him. Thats a WWE hall of famer. But, where you say "without the ability to create drama" Reigns will fail (which I don't agree the Reigns doesn't have the ability to create drama) I'll say without looking like Reigns Ambrose won't reach that next level. I think a perfect example went on in WWE last year. Yes CM Punk got a run with the title and he was a "main eventer" but he was never treated like he was on the level of John Cena who is the biggest star in WWE as of right now. I see Ambrose's potential in that Roddy Piper, Mankind, CM Punk type level. I see Reigns potential in that Hogan, Rock, Cena type level.


Bullshit. You can never predict who the next face of the company will be.


----------



## SAMCRO

Did anyone else feel like they just handed The Shield those titles last night? I mean Kofi, Kane and Bryan should have just walked up and said "Here ya go" and gave them the titles. What i mean is the damn matches was way too short, Ambrose and Kofi was like 7 minutes and Reigns and Rollins vs Hell No was about the same. For as the long as Hell No held those belts i just expected the match to be a little more than it was. 

It just looked way too easy for them to take the titles last night. I'am very happy they got the belts i just don't like how quickly and easy it was for them to beat the champions.


----------



## SUNDAY

Telos said:


> She's probably off her meds again.


*Well, anyway... back onto the topic of...*






I liked that both matches, made everyone look strong. Kofi put up a good fight, and Ambrose won cleanly. The Tag match was back and forth and ended in a double team move. :mark: I used to love those, its been a while since weve seen them often though... and on the pessimistic side would have been cooler if it was rollins jumping off the top rope with his one legged drop kick into reigns power bomb. To be honest im just glad nobody got :buried they actually went a whole show without anyone being shit on. Well apart form the fact :barrett1 wasnt on the show. Hell, he wasn't even on the pre-show!


----------



## Da Silva

SAMCRO said:


> Did anyone else feel like they just handed The Shield those titles last night? I mean Kofi, Kane and Bryan should have just walked up and said "Here ya go" and gave them the titles. What i mean is the damn matches was way too short, Ambrose and Kofi was like 7 minutes and Reigns and Rollins vs Hell No was about the same. For as the long as Hell No held those belts i just expected the match to be a little more than it was. It just looked way too easy for them to take the titles last night.


I agree. I was very disappointed the matches didn't go on longer.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *I cant believe these guys have got titles they havent earnt them and have not paid their dues*. But something I will say I think Ambrose will turn on the other two guys and say hes the more important champion


Kelly Kelly got where she was in the E by sucking people off, goodbye.

On topic: BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Its totally disrespectful to Kofi, Kane, Daniel Bryan who have busted their ass' night after night and they earnt the right to be champions. These Shield guys have done fuck all to have these titles they were just given to them from what it looked like last night

And to all the fan girls in this thread I dont know why you cream yourselves over these guys there not all that you know. Ive seen hotter guys and theres guys like Dolph Ziggler, CM Punk who are hot


----------



## Itami

We need a fucking FAQ list at the top on this thread, and it will go something like this.

*Q: Should Orton/Ryback/Cena/HHH be revealed as the leader?*
A: NOPE.
*
Q: Should they add a forth member?*
A: NOPE.
*
Q: HEY HOW ABOUT SHIELD SPLITTING LIKEH NOW???*
A: NOPE.*

Q: Should I reply/quote or take Kelly Kelly Fan seriously?*
A: NOPE.
*
Q: PAIGE IS THE GREATEST DIVA OF ALL TIMES SHE SHOULD JOIN THE SHIELD!!!* :mark:
A: NOPE.
*
Q: ROMAN WILL BE THE ONLY WORLD CHAMP/MAINEVENTER THE OTHER TWO ARE INDIE VANILLA MIDGETS*
A: NOPE.
*
Q: BUT HOW ABOUT-*
A:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Da Silva said:


> Out of curiosity, do you ever think before you post?


You've been around since...2011? And you ask that now? :lol


----------



## Da Silva

Taker2theMoon said:


> You've been around since...2011? And you ask that now? :lol


I don't post much to be honest so I don't really know the posters well, I only ever use this forum when something exciting is happenings in E, in this case it's the shield.


----------



## Wcthesecret

OI SILVIA, I only just get here, start posting on here, and you compare me to her. Who I will be sliding into in that orgy that someone mentioned a while ago. What the fuck man, I am a huge fan of the shield. Unlike her maybe. You know what, maybe YOU'RE THE ONE WHO IS THE KKF!!! Yeah, think about that guys. It would make the perfect amount of sense, as in no sense t all whatsoever.


----------



## Eddie Ray

tbp82 said:


> Ambrose's ability to create drama? Really? So he makes crazy faces and he can sell. Rollins sells better than he does. Reigns doesn't sell bad either. I get your points on Ambrose take from me a none delustional fan on this board Ambrose has some Rowdy Roddy Piper in him. Thats a WWE hall of famer. But, where you say "without the ability to create drama" Reigns will fail (which I don't agree the Reigns doesn't have the ability to create drama) I'll say without looking like Reigns Ambrose won't reach that next level. I think a perfect example went on in WWE last year. Yes CM Punk got a run with the title and he was a "main eventer" but he was never treated like he was on the level of John Cena who is the biggest star in WWE as of right now. I see Ambrose's potential in that Roddy Piper, Mankind, CM Punk type level. I see Reigns potential in that Hogan, Rock, Cena type level.


Reigns right now lacks in the drama department which is the majority of wrestling. Hogan, Rock and Cena can create drama (although Cena to a lesser extent due to his inability to sell a feud which is in part why he gets booed out of the building). Reigns is still green and it shows. understanding of psychology takes years to perfect. its the most difficult aspect of professional wrestling. i know im gunna get "huur duuurr indie mark" comments for this but indie guys excel at this due to the fact that they have learnt how to get responses out of minimal crowds, which is harder. humans are social creatures and crowd mentality is easy to set in when in large groups. I remember ambrose saying on his DVD that one of the best crowds he has ever had was,like, 50 people because they were so into it.

before the indies guys could do the territories which is essentially the same thing. the problem with WWE bred superstars is the lack of experience they get dealing with the crowd and how to apply certain types of psychology in different scenarios. they just dial it in every week because they dont know how to do it any differently. they don't have the creativity that many indie guys do because they were never taught to be.

I didn't say ANY of them will be face of the company, in fact I highly doubt any of them will be but they are ALL groomed as main event material. just not yet.

also CM Punk should have been treated on the same level as Cena considering he was out-popping him but alas backstage politics and we are still stuck in this cena quagmire of which there is no escape.


----------



## Da Silva

I'm going to change my name to Silvia by deed poll. That shit is cash.


----------



## SUNDAY

Itami said:


> u cant have opinions like that in this thread tho


Oh im sorry, i misread the title of the thread i thought it said 'The Shield Discussion Thread II' not 'Fuck you if you think the shield aren't the best thing since sliced bread thread II' 










In all seriousness... 








Itami said:


> i can go on and on


I have no doubt that you could, and as a Shield mark, i would expect no less of you to keep arguing that they're the best. The fact that alot of you guys are so passionate about these guys and will most likely back them '*IF*' they get jobbed out says more than all these pictures and GIFs you could unleash on this thread.


----------



## Beatles123

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> When that day comes when all three guys lose their titles and are jobbed out I will be here to say I told you so


Let me take a crack at this one, guys...


You say when the Shield loses the titles, you will be here to rub it in. Well, realistically they have to lose them at some point and they have to change positions on the card at some point, back and forth. Every wrestler does. Sooner or later after time in the main event you have to go down to the midcard to help groom the next guy in line. It doesn't have to mean you're any less a "Made man." What's likely to happen with Reigns and Rollins for example is that they'll be putting over guys that haven't been utilized much yet: You have the Uso's right there who have been criminally under used until now who can easily get over by feuding with them and, should that happen, then the next step would BE giving them the titles. You don't have to be considered buried if the titles change hands at the right moment.

Honestly, you ought to be glad the shield is here to PUT people over down the road. Heaven knows WWE has a lack of stars willing to do that.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I've returned from the dark place known as facebook threads.

"Shield didn't even earn those titles, bunch of indy *******"
"Ambrose has a face like a rapist"
"sheild sux, worst of money worst ppv evr"
"this gotta be scripted -_-"
"FOUR HORSEMEN WANNABES"


and my favorite.

"Are you KIDDING me? Wow..... the depths the WWE has sunk to in order to keep its fan..... this is an example of the WWE trying to compete with Impact Wrestling. DON'T believe in The Shield. They were pushed into this too fast and aren't developed yet. And yes I am a REAL wrestling fan. So to everyone who believes in The Shield... You are believing in one hell of an elaborately spun LIE!!"


----------



## SUNDAY

Beatles123 said:


> Honestly, you ought to be glad the shield is here to PUT people over down the road. Heaven knows WWE *hhas* a lack of stars willing to do that.


Damn... Only one h away from a perfect :HHH :buried pun.


----------



## TempestH

Beatles123 said:


> Let me take a crack at this one, guys...
> 
> 
> You say when the Shield loses the titles, you will be here to rub it in. Well, realistically they have to lose them at some point and they have to change positions on the card at some point, back and forth. Every wrestler does. Sooner or later after time in the main event you have to go down to the midcard to help groom the next guy in line. It doesn't have to mean you're any less a "Made man." What's likely to happen with Reigns and Rollins for example is that they'll be putting over guys that haven't been utilized much yet: You have the Uso's right there who have been criminally under used until now who can easily get over by feuding with them and, should that happen, then the next step would BE giving them the titles. You don't have to be considered buried if the titles change hands at the right moment.
> 
> Honestly, you ought to be glad the shield is here to PUT people over down the road. Heaven knows WWE has a lack of stars willing to do that.


Only problem is that more likely if The Shield puts over the Usos, people will just complain about them being "buried".


----------



## SUNDAY

TempestH said:


> Only problem is that more likely if The Shield puts over the Usos, people will just complain about them being "buried".


Just like, "The E' need to put prestige back into all the midcard titles" 

Nope, hes too good for that title. Nope, they're way above those titles.


----------



## MJD32

BarrettBarrage said:


> I've returned from the dark place known as facebook threads.
> 
> "Shield didn't even earn those titles, bunch of indy *******"
> "Ambrose has a face like a rapist"
> "sheild sux, worst of money worst ppv evr"
> "this gotta be scripted -_-"
> "FOUR HORSEMEN WANNABES"
> 
> 
> and my favorite.
> 
> "Are you KIDDING me? Wow..... the depths the WWE has sunk to in order to keep its fan..... this is an example of the WWE trying to compete with Impact Wrestling. DON'T believe in The Shield. They were pushed into this too fast and aren't developed yet. And yes I am a REAL wrestling fan. So to everyone who believes in The Shield... You are believing in one hell of an elaborately spun LIE!!"


The WWE FB fans are the WORST group of fans I have ever seen. A lot of them don't seem to realize the shit is fake. I stopped reading the posts from there a while back because they were just full of stupidity.


----------



## TempestH

Clobberin' said:


> Just like, "The E' need to put prestige back into all the midcard titles"
> 
> Nope, hes too good for that title. Nope, they're way above those titles.


He is too good for that title. I'm not saying it as a mark, I'm saying it because (un)fortunately that's how WWE has presented him. The Shield have been wrestling the main event guys for so long. If midcarders or any of the "real tag teams" are pushed as a threat to them, I think most of you guys who are jizzing over the Shield will just see it as a burial for Reigns, Rollins, and Ambrose rather than an elevation for the midcard and complain about it. If they pushed a guy like Alex Riley to feud with Ambrose for the U.S. belt, you'd all be whining about how Ambrose is "stuck feuding with a jobber" or some shit like that.

The U.S. Title is the modern equivalent to the European/TV title. If the IC title weren't already on a heel, I think they should've given Ambrose the IC belt.

Unless you have more of the stars stepping down, the Shield have no viable opponents.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yup, the facebook fans are the stupidest bunch of fucks I've ever seen. They all seem to think it's real, even grown ass adults.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Oh I can't even cope with the Facebook fans, I had to unlike the WWE official page because the inbred fucks kept appearing on my timeline.


----------



## Callisto

BarrettBarrage said:


> I've returned from the dark place known as facebook threads.
> 
> "Shield didn't even earn those titles, bunch of indy *******"
> "Ambrose has a face like a rapist"
> "sheild sux, worst of money worst ppv evr"
> "this gotta be scripted -_-"
> "FOUR HORSEMEN WANNABES"
> 
> 
> and my favorite.
> 
> "Are you KIDDING me? Wow..... the depths the WWE has sunk to in order to keep its fan..... this is an example of the WWE trying to compete with Impact Wrestling. DON'T believe in The Shield. They were pushed into this too fast and aren't developed yet. And yes I am a REAL wrestling fan. So to everyone who believes in The Shield... You are believing in one hell of an elaborately spun LIE!!"


I just perused through some of the comments of the WWE's Facebook cover page. I mean, Christ..... how many missing chromosomes are there in the gene pool? There aren't enough smdh memes or facepalm gifs in the world to completely describe what I've just encountered.

Some other gems.



> Can't believe Wwe says they are against bullying but these guy are nothing but bullies and cowards. Good example to our kids this is pathetic these three are pathetic!! Might have to start looking for something better to watch on Mondays and Fridays if showing how being a bully is how to get ahead is the message the WWE wants to send.





> neither one of them deserved to be a champion...i honestly dont think they have proved themselves to be champs...they dont play fair and gang up on the other wrestlers..





> the shield sucks,they are the worse wrestlers around,cant do things alone,always have to cheat





> sorry they still suck,,last nite was the first time they did something with out cheating to win...Now if they can do it consistently.then i might start to believe,but i doubt it.What's gonna happen when they lose the Tag title and the jealousy begin's ,,,then the Shield will be no more.


----------



## Amber B

All I have to say is thank baby Jesus that Ambrose didn't get signed back in 2006. Going to Mexico, losing his shit and turning into a coke head was the best thing that ever happened to him professionally.


----------



## normal situation

> I agreed ,they don't deserve it. they have not prove they are a good wrestlers, they are suck ok.i don't care what they have won they didn't deserve it.


I don't know why I laughed as hard as I did :lmao



> Can't believe Wwe says they are against bullying but these guy are nothing but bullies and cowards. Good example to our kids this is pathetic these three are pathetic!! Might have to start looking for something better to watch on Mondays and Fridays if showing how being a bully is how to get ahead is the message the WWE wants to send.


The sad thing is that I know a person who basically said the exact same thing to me. I was literally speechless for the first time in my life.


----------



## Dallas

I am a *tiny* bit nervous about the bollocks that Pyro was going on about, with the titles being lower on the totem pole than all of their previous PPV wins, but at the same time, so so happy they've got straps. Ambrose is just a level above 99% of other wrestlers in the world.


----------



## Ash Ketchum

Out of the three only Roman Reigns looks like the only who's going to become a main eventer. After all, he is related to The Rock so he's probably going to get some pull. Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose, in my opinion, do not look like main eventers. Mid carders at best. 

In a couple of months or weeks they're going to be split up and be fed to John Cena.


----------



## Dallas

Ash Ketchum said:


> Out of the three only Roman Reigns looks like the only who's going to become a main eventer. After all, he is related to The Rock so he's probably going to get some pull. Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose, in my opinion, do not look like main eventers. Mid carders at best.
> 
> *In a couple of months or weeks they're going to be split up and be fed to John Cena.*


Yeah people were saying that in November.


----------



## kendoo

Amber B said:


> All I have to say is thank baby Jesus that Ambrose didn't get signed back in 2006. Going to Mexico, losing his shit and turning into a coke head was the best thing that ever happened to him professionally.


Yeah if he signed back in 2006 he would probably be doing a dancing gimmick or be in TNA jobbing to Mr Anderson so thank God that didn't happen.


----------



## Beatles123

Look at it this way: If you want to make the title mean something, you have to make it's HOLDER mean something. If the shield are booked strong, so will the title.

To those that say they are above the titles, You forget, the proper way to BUILD a champion is to have them climb the ladder. You used to have an established hierarchy - The champ, and directly below that, the IC champ--the young hopeful which could potentially dethrone the champ. You use the second title to groom him for the next one. It's not right to just up and give people shots at the top despite what WWE usually does. If they indeed intend to do an eventual WWE champ run for the shield guys--Ambrose in this case--THIS is the way you do it. Step by step, belt by belt, match by match. It makes him winning the big one more impactful.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Beatles123 said:


> Look at it this way: If you want to make the title mean something, you have to make it's HOLDER mean something. If the shield are booked strong, so will the title.
> 
> To those that say they are above the titles, You forget, the proper way to BUILD a champion is to have them climb the ladder. You used to have an established hierarchy - The champ, and directly below that, the IC champ--the young hopeful which could potentially dethrone the champ. You use the second title to groom him for the next one. It's not right to just up and give people shots at the top despite what WWE usually does. If they indeed intend to do an eventual WWE champ run for the shield guys--Ambrose in this case--THIS is the way you do it. Step by step, belt by belt, match by match. It makes him winning the big one more impactful.


Hey you! Stop with that common sense and logical progression of a character. We need to throw him into the main event right this instant so that we can bitch in the next couple of months of how Cena buried him and how they pushed him too early.


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> All I have to say is thank baby Jesus that Ambrose didn't get signed back in 2006. Going to Mexico, losing his shit and turning into a coke head was the best thing that ever happened to him professionally.


Puerto Rico*

Agreed though. Also, back then there were many big stars that have all left now for someone like Mox to make it... especially with that horrible long hair of his. =p Not to mention how desperate he was, especially for someone who hadn't gotten into his own yet. A combo of that + WWE changing their view on signing indie wrestlers made this whole thing meant to be.


----------



## SUNDAY

Beatles123 said:


> Look at it this way: If you want to make the title mean something, you have to make it's HOLDER mean something. If the shield are booked strong, so will the title.
> 
> To those that say they are above the titles, You forget, the proper way to BUILD a champion is to have them climb the ladder. You used to have an established hierarchy - The champ, and directly below that, the IC champ--the young hopeful which could potentially dethrone the champ. You use the second title to groom him for the next one. It's not right to just up and give people shots at the top despite what WWE usually does. If they indeed intend to do an eventual WWE champ run for the shield guys--Ambrose in this case--THIS is the way you do it. Step by step, belt by belt, match by match.* It makes him winning the big one more impactful.*


----------



## 96powerstroker

Based just on looks here I can see reigns being big along with Rollins . Ambrose don't have as sure fire look


----------



## SUNDAY

96powerstroker said:


> Based just on looks here I can see reigns being big along with Rollins . Ambrose don't have as sure fire look


This again...


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I find it rather funny that most people were against the idea of Ambrose winning the US title but now everyone is fine with it. This is the best thing that could have happened to the US title, other than Cena/Punk winning it. It gets involved in one of the biggest acts in the company and has a champion who definitely won't be missing PPVs.


----------



## 96powerstroker

Punk the voice of the lost or whatever
Mankind come on he crazy as hell 
Rey always has stood out
Eddie same as above
Jericho has always been a tweener too me he does just enough to stand out


----------



## Eddie Ray

96powerstroker said:


> Based just on looks here I can see reigns being big along with Rollins . Ambrose don't have as sure fire look












mind telling me what you think is missing with his look then, considering hes billed as 6'4"


----------



## TempestH

Beatles123 said:


> Look at it this way: If you want to make the title mean something, you have to make it's HOLDER mean something. If the shield are booked strong, so will the title.
> 
> To those that say they are above the titles, You forget, the proper way to BUILD a champion is to have them climb the ladder. You used to have an established hierarchy - The champ, and directly below that, the IC champ--the young hopeful which could potentially dethrone the champ. You use the second title to groom him for the next one. It's not right to just up and give people shots at the top despite what WWE usually does. If they indeed intend to do an eventual WWE champ run for the shield guys--Ambrose in this case--THIS is the way you do it. Step by step, belt by belt, match by match. It makes him winning the big one more impactful.


That's not what they've done with the Shield

They didn't push The Shield to the World Titles, but they've clearly established Rollins, Reigns, and Ambrose as being on par with the main event guys. Storyline wise, the Shield started at the top.

WWE doesn't actually push people in the midcard anymore. WWE doesn't care about the midcard. They don't make the fans care about guys as midcarders. Instead they push them into the main event scene to condition the fans into thinking that they're "stars", and then send them DOWN into the midcard (or in the case of Alex Riley, send them down to jobberland in the hopes that beating him gives people credibility). In the eyes of the fans, they're not really "midcarders" so much as they're just "main eventers who aren't fighting for the World Titles".

The Shield are now in that same spot that The Miz, Wade Barrett, and to a lesser extent Cody Rhodes, are in. It's not their time to be world champions yet, but since they've already been established through programs with main event talent, they're stuck lingering in this weird limbo where they're way above the rest of the midcard.


----------



## SUNDAY

96powerstroker said:


> Punk the voice of the lost or whatever
> Mankind come on he crazy as hell
> Rey always has stood out
> Eddie same as above
> Jericho has always been a tweener too me he does just enough to stand out


Punk the voice of the voiceless
Mankind is the hardcore legend
Rey has a unique moveset.
Eddie 'latino heat' was Charismatic, good in the ring, and could be as over or as hated as you needed him to be.
Jericho is one of the best to ever walk into the business.

My argument is not that they werent great. Its that nobody expected them to be WWE champion but they all were. Ambrose has talent. Rollins has talent and reigns has 'potential + "the look"'


----------



## 96powerstroker

Reigns looks way bigger and meaner and rollins just has that look. I'm not sayin he don't but just not as much


----------



## Eddie Ray

96powerstroker said:


> Reigns looks way bigger and meaner and rollins just has that look. I'm not sayin he don't but just not as much


what if i told you that reigns and ambrose are the same height...when ambrose actually bothers to stand up straight (rare moments) they are pretty much equal in height.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Itami said:


> We need a fucking FAQ list at the top on this thread, and it will go something like this.
> 
> *Q: Should Orton/Ryback/Cena/HHH be revealed as the leader?*
> A: NOPE.
> *
> Q: Should they add a forth member?*
> A: NOPE.
> *
> Q: HEY HOW ABOUT SHIELD SPLITTING LIKEH NOW???*
> A: NOPE.*
> 
> Q: Should I reply/quote or take Kelly Kelly Fan seriously?*
> A: NOPE.
> *
> Q: PAIGE IS THE GREATEST DIVA OF ALL TIMES SHE SHOULD JOIN THE SHIELD!!!* :mark:
> A: NOPE.
> *
> Q: ROMAN WILL BE THE ONLY WORLD CHAMP/MAINEVENTER THE OTHER TWO ARE INDIE VANILLA MIDGETS*
> A: NOPE.
> *
> Q: BUT HOW ABOUT-*
> A:














Ash Ketchum said:


> Out of the three only Roman Reigns looks like the only who's going to become a main eventer. After all, he is related to The Rock so he's probably going to get some pull. Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose, in my opinion, do not look like main eventers. Mid carders at best.
> 
> In a couple of months or weeks they're going to be split up and be fed to John Cena.


Rikishi, The Usos, Rosey and Umaga (RIP) are/were all relatives of The Rock. Did any of them become WWE Champion? No. Lesson? Being someones relative, doesn't mean you're going to be a WWE Champion. 
Besides, he's only the Rock's father's wife's father's grandson's grandson (?) so it's not like their that closely related. 

To the "Rollins and Ambrose don't look blablabla" I can only say one name: Mick Foley. He didn't look like a wrestler at all but he went onto become a three-time WWE Champion and one of the most influential and beloved pro-wrestlers ever.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

Eddie Ray said:


> mind telling me what you think is missing with his look then, considering hes billed as 6'4"


lol with his persona and of course his size as you noted he can be quite intimidating.


----------



## Eddie Ray

how in any way does this guy not look like a wrestler?










if he doesn't then we have two different standards of what a wrestler looks like.


----------



## Bushmaster

Sucks im gonna.miss the first hour and a couple minutes. Really hope I dont miss a Shield segment.


----------



## jamal.

Dean looks like an old school wrestler with a modern twist to it.


----------



## SUNDAY

Itami said:


> We need a fucking FAQ list at the top on this thread, and it will go something like this.
> 
> *Q: Should Orton/Ryback/Cena/HHH be revealed as the leader?*
> A: NOPE.
> *
> Q: Should they add a forth member?*
> A: NOPE.
> *
> Q: HEY HOW ABOUT SHIELD SPLITTING LIKEH NOW???*
> A: NOPE.*
> 
> Q: Should I reply/quote or take Kelly Kelly Fan seriously?*
> A: NOPE.
> *
> Q: PAIGE IS THE GREATEST DIVA OF ALL TIMES SHE SHOULD JOIN THE SHIELD!!!* :mark:
> A: NOPE.
> *
> Q: ROMAN WILL BE THE ONLY WORLD CHAMP/MAINEVENTER THE OTHER TWO ARE INDIE VANILLA MIDGETS*
> A: NOPE.
> *
> Q: BUT HOW ABOUT-*
> A:


Can we just quote this on every page?


----------



## Beatles123

TempestH said:


> That's not what they've done with the Shield
> 
> They didn't push The Shield to the World Titles, but they've clearly established Rollins, Reigns, and Ambrose as being on par with the main event guys. Storyline wise, the Shield started at the top.
> 
> WWE doesn't actually push people in the midcard anymore. WWE doesn't care about the midcard. They don't make the fans care about guys as midcarders. Instead they push them into the main event scene to condition the fans into thinking that they're "stars", and then send them DOWN into the midcard (or in the case of Alex Riley, send them down to jobberland). In the eyes of the fans, they're not really "midcarders" so much as they're just "main eventers who aren't fighting for the World Titles".
> 
> The Shield are now in that same spot that The Miz, Wade Barrett, and to a lesser extent Cody Rhodes, are in. It's not their time to be world champions yet, but since they've already been established through programs with main event talent, they're stuck lingering in this weird limbo where they're way above the rest of the midcard.


Them being in the main event was just to introduce the fact they were the future and can do what they want. Not necessarily that they wanted to push them to champ status in that order. They started out as unknowns which people can now take seriously. Now they have their own individual but collectively supported aspirations. Ambrose has a vendetta with Kofi, Ambrose takes title. Seth and Roman battle team Hell no, They win the belts. They are going to take the WWE championship after having an Austin Aries like run in the midcard that elevates the belt as well as the division. Battling cena was not about the title. It was about getting the audience to follow what they do beyond the debut period and they are.

What you describe as the WWE not caring about the midcard and fans not caring is why the fact they are going through the midcard BEFORE the title is a good thing. Triple H is taking the company into rebuild mode and clearly wants these guys to help do that by re-establishing the secondary titles.


----------



## KramerDSP

I'm 35, and I have to say there's something about the way Ambrose carries himself in the ring that I don't think I've ever seen before. He's going to be an all-time great if he can keep his head straight outside the ring. I have to say his body language reminds me of Piper more than anybody else but I can't really articulate why. As a wrestler in terms of his moveset, he reminds me of the Million Dollar Man. Again, I can't really articulate why other than Dibiase's actions always had rhyme and reason to them. It's probably his ring psychology in general being better than 90% of the guys that have come through over the last 10 years, but if I had to encapsulate what he represents for the future of wrestling, it would be this. Dean Ambrose just turned 27 years old.

If they build him up just right, he is the guy who could take the WWE out of the PG-era as Piper 2.0 meets the Joker. It's been a long time since we've had a wrestler who could truly give off legitimately evil and disturbing vibes in the ring and making it look effortless (unlike Orton).


----------



## CamillePunk

Motorik said:


> In all seriousness it would be an epic tell of their character if they abandoned the belts/didn't want them and just won them to prove a point.


This is what I meant though. Since when were their characters about coming in and winning low level titles? They should throw those worthless belts in the trash. WWE can reintroduce better tag titles down the road. Keep the US title gone though.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Lords Of Pain said:


> WWE is hyping a Shield celebration on tonight's RAW:
> 
> "TONIGHT: @TheShieldWWE are champions! How will they celebrate? Find out LIVE on @WWE #RAW at 8/7 CT @USA_Network!"


May just have to watch this one live.


----------



## Beatles123

The point of them winning was that there was no credibility to the belts in the eyes of the shield and it was an injustice. Now, by having them, prestige can return to them. Justice served.

It's not rocket science, people!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Might stay up for the live celebration.. I am looking forward to the gifs afterwards (Mainly by NeyNey lolol) :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

AAHHHHHH!!!! Live Celebration! Can't wait! :mark: :mark:

These guys are the only reason that I tune in these days.


----------



## Amber B

This live celebration will be bust since there won't be any rats Ambrose can rough up on live television.

Kofi and the Usos will just confront them and that will be the end of that segment.


----------



## checkcola

Why the hell couldn't Cole say Ambrose's name correctly last night?


----------



## PUNKY

checkcola said:


> Why the hell couldn't Cole say Ambrose's name correctly last night?


haha i noticed that as well, didnt he say ambroooh or ambrew whichever way yau spell it at least 3 times lol


----------



## MJD32

That moron even called him "Dane Amborse" a while back.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Shoot, sometimes Cole can't even tell Rollins and Reigns apart, and you expect him to get Dean's name right? Expectations are too high my friend. :lol


----------



## x78

england66 said:


> haha i noticed that as well, didnt he say ambroooh or ambrew whichever way yau spell it at least 3 times lol


He's called him 'Darren Ambrood' on a couple of occasions.


----------



## PUNKY

MJD32 said:


> That moron even called him "Dane Amborse" a while back.


cant remember that but wow do your research cole is it that hard to remember someones name,i loved that jbl kept cleary saying DEAN AMBROSE on puppose and cole just carried on saying it wrong:lol


----------



## MJD32

I'm beginning to think they still state their names in their video promos specifically for Cole. LOL


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

x78 said:


> He's called him 'Darren Ambrood' on a couple of occasions.


Oh ffs. :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


x78 said:


> He's called him 'Darren Ambrood' on a couple of occasions.


----------



## Aynjehl

I wasn't fast enough to keep up with this board today while I was at work, and I don't really have anything substantial to add, except this:

*Itami* if you wanted to upload some more bromance pics/gifs, I can safely say I would be okay with that.


----------



## PUNKY

Aynjehl said:


> I wasn't fast enough to keep up with this board today while I was at work, and I don't really have anything substantial to add, except this:
> 
> *Itami* if you wanted to upload some more bromance pics/gifs, I can safely say I would be okay with that.


me too.(Y)(greatly appreciated)


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Make that 3 <3.


----------



## TD Stinger

3 Thoughts:

#1: The Shield need to go more in depth into why they wanted the belts. The Shield is a group to stop what they believe to be injustice. Why would they want title belts? I'm not saying their isn't a reason for it, but they should explain it. They could say that Kane and Bryan being such as dysfunctional team disgraces the tag belts and that they will take them off of them. Or something like that. For The Shield, titles shouldn't concern them b/c they want justice. Give me a reason to how winning the belts goes towards their goal of justice and I'm set. I'm fine either way but I would like it better this way.

#2: Ambrose needs a name for his finisher. I've heard Ambrosia, which is kind of cool. I even heard The Dean Driver from somewhere. It's simple but effective.

#3: Rollins needs a finisher now. Ambrose and Reigns have clear match enders (at least against mid/upper mid carders) while Rollins doesn't. Whether's a super kick, God's Last Gift (unlikely), another crazy high flying move or something else, he needs something. Something that when he hits, JBL will go "BALL GAME!"


----------



## SUNDAY

TD Stinger said:


> #2: *Ambrose needs a name for his finisher*. I've heard Ambrosia, which is kind of cool. I even heard The Dean Driver from somewhere. It's simple but effective.


Kinda playing off Dolph here... but.. Amnesia.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Eddie Ray said:


> from tumblr. made me lol


YES!!!!


----------



## Alim

Looks like it'll be Team Hell No and Kofi vs. The Shield tonight


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Itami said:


> We need a fucking FAQ list at the top on this thread, and it will go something like this.
> 
> *Q: Should Orton/Ryback/Cena/HHH be revealed as the leader?*
> A: NOPE.
> *
> Q: Should they add a forth member?*
> A: NOPE.
> *
> Q: HEY HOW ABOUT SHIELD SPLITTING LIKEH NOW???*
> A: NOPE.*
> 
> Q: Should I reply/quote or take Kelly Kelly Fan seriously?*
> A: NOPE.
> *
> Q: PAIGE IS THE GREATEST DIVA OF ALL TIMES SHE SHOULD JOIN THE SHIELD!!!* :mark:
> A: NOPE.
> *
> Q: ROMAN WILL BE THE ONLY WORLD CHAMP/MAINEVENTER THE OTHER TWO ARE INDIE VANILLA MIDGETS*
> A: NOPE.
> *
> Q: BUT HOW ABOUT-*
> A:


^^^^	THIS!!! LOL!!!

Also about the whole paying dues thing...i just felt like i need to express that those guys have def paid their dues....way before they where even in the wwe. Just saying!


----------



## Aynjehl

I'm shocked and ecstatic over how much time their matches are getting.


----------



## Point9Seconds

This is bullshit . Why is the sheeld not losing a single match ever? Really?


----------



## Callisto

My boys doing work per usual. Praise the lord almighty for them injecting life into this show. :clap


----------



## Mifune Jackson

TD Stinger said:


> #1: The Shield need to go more in depth into why they wanted the belts. The Shield is a group to stop what they believe to be injustice. Why would they want title belts? I'm not saying their isn't a reason for it, but they should explain it. They could say that Kane and Bryan being such as dysfunctional team disgraces the tag belts and that they will take them off of them. Or something like that. For The Shield, titles shouldn't concern them b/c they want justice. Give me a reason to how winning the belts goes towards their goal of justice and I'm set. I'm fine either way but I would like it better this way.


Glad I'm not the only one who sees this. I'm a huge fan of all three of these guys and I'm happy for them in all of the success they are having, but they've completely lost their way and have gotten away from their mission statement. It's almost like how CM Punk's push started off great and with a lot of purpose, but then he became a vanilla babyface and a typical heel by the end of it. Motivation is key in getting people to care about the characters.

They started off against "injustice" and now they're all about their own "dominance." Hell, it's just like what happened to Punk. I feel like this could all be easily explained like the post above put it, but they're just not doing it. Why does WWE even hire writers in the first place? It's about more than just making words come out of people's mouths.


----------



## SUNDAY

Point9Seconds said:


> This is bullshit . Why is the sheeld not losing a single match ever? Really?


Its 'The Shield'.


----------



## SJP

The shield. That is all


----------



## Bushmaster

Great match by the Shield. Once again they highlight each member, Reigns was saved by Rollins. Shield are on such a roll whenever they lose steam it will be big deal.


----------



## Brye

Another phenomenal match. These guys are joint WOTY at the moment.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Having so many feels from that match. It was definitely better than the PPV.


----------



## rybacker

great match !! i love how they have so much chemistry together


----------



## Brye

Shield vs Bryan/Kane/Ryback - TLC - ****1/2
Shield vs Cena/Sheamus/Ryback - **** 
Shield vs Sheamus/Ryback/Jericho - ***3/4
Shield vs Bryan/Kane/Taker - ****
Shield vs Bryan/Kane/Kofi - ****

These guys are amazing. Can't remember if I'm missing one but I think I am.


----------



## Bushmaster

Whoa Shield thread was on page 3  where are the Shield believers. 

Excited for Ambrose and Kofi Friday. They should have a great match, glad they aren't using the freebird rule. That way Rollins and Reigns can shine on their own.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> Whoa Shield thread was on page 3  where are the Shield believers.
> 
> Excited for Ambrose and Kofi Friday. They should have a great match, glad they aren't using the freebird rule. That way Rollins and Reigns can shine on their own.


We're still high from that match. Gotta give us time to come down.

It's going to be a good match certainly but it's like the 3rd one in a row. Hopefully Ambrose gets a new opponent after this rematch.


----------



## Cyon

Loved that RAW match. All three of these guys are constantly putting quality work.


----------



## JackieLackey

They get better with every match they have, singles match or tag team match. I don't see why anyone would hate these guys, they are new blood and have alot of skills in many places. Dean is my favorite and I can see him being the future of the WWE.


----------



## NO!

The crowd was so dead for most of the show, and even though they got somewhat hot during the promos by all three members, it didn't really pick up until the match took place. Their match once again steals the show. But Bryan was incredible, Kingston was solid, and Kane was his usual self...

I liked that double suicide dive spot.


----------



## truelove

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5U9SWWAIHg
explains why punk will never be their leader or ever be involved with them


----------



## Lariatoh!

TD Stinger said:


> 3 Thoughts:
> 
> #1: The Shield need to go more in depth into why they wanted the belts. The Shield is a group to stop what they believe to be injustice. Why would they want title belts? I'm not saying their isn't a reason for it, but they should explain it. They could say that Kane and Bryan being such as dysfunctional team disgraces the tag belts and that they will take them off of them. Or something like that. For The Shield, titles shouldn't concern them b/c they want justice. Give me a reason to how winning the belts goes towards their goal of justice and I'm set. I'm fine either way but I would like it better this way.
> 
> #2: Ambrose needs a name for his finisher. I've heard Ambrosia, which is kind of cool. I even heard The Dean Driver from somewhere. It's simple but effective.
> 
> #3: Rollins needs a finisher now. Ambrose and Reigns have clear match enders (at least against mid/upper mid carders) while Rollins doesn't. Whether's a super kick, God's Last Gift (unlikely), another crazy high flying move or something else, he needs something. Something that when he hits, JBL will go "BALL GAME!"





Mifune Jackson said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who sees this. I'm a huge fan of all three of these guys and I'm happy for them in all of the success they are having, but they've completely lost their way and have gotten away from their mission statement. It's almost like how CM Punk's push started off great and with a lot of purpose, but then he became a vanilla babyface and a typical heel by the end of it. Motivation is key in getting people to care about the characters.
> 
> They started off against "injustice" and now they're all about their own "dominance." Hell, it's just like what happened to Punk. I feel like this could all be easily explained like the post above put it, but they're just not doing it. Why does WWE even hire writers in the first place? It's about more than just making words come out of people's mouths.


How about:

the WWE machine just wont let anyone break through the glass ceiling, and wont give anyone opportunities.

Three guys who know they are better than guys like Cena are influenced and inspried by Punk's original pipe bomb (this is why they always protected him) and went out and attacked all main eventers not named Punk to take their spots. 

They use coming through the crowd, gang attacks and a smoke and mirror reasoning called "injustice" to simply get them what they want. That's main event spots, fame and fortune and Championships. 

Their war cry of justice is just all to get them noticed when at the end of the day they attain what really any true professional wrestler ahem sorry, WWE superstar wants. Champiosnhip gold. And when they achieved Tag team gold which has been held in the past by teams such as LOD, The Hart Foundation, the Steiners Brothers, Edge and Christian and many others, as well as the US title that guys like Austin, Steamboat, Sting, Muta, Rude and Roberts have held they finally let their guard down and celebrated.

They revealed why they are truly here and it's not for justice, but to be the very best, which they think if they team togetehr and watch each other's backs (because no one else will, and management will hold them down if they came in seperately eg. Cesaro) they will rise to the very top of the sport.


How do you guys like that?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Good match. They need to add a few more moves the the mix though. Reigns and Rollins should maybe have ended the match with that Rebel Rack-King Kong Knee Drop combo.


----------



## will94

truelove said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5U9SWWAIHg
> explains why punk will never be their leader or ever be involved with them


Except, ya know, for the segment later where they revealed Heyman payed off The Shield and they were involved with Punk for awhile.


----------



## ILoveYHWH

Should be, 

Roman Reigns(Most Talented),- WWE Champion and Tag Team Champion

Dean Ambrose - World Heavyweight Champion and US Champion

Seth Rollins - Intercontinental and Tag Team Champion.

OR

Freebird Rules - WWE Championship

Roman Reigns - World Heavyweight Champion, Tag champ

Dean Ambrose - US Champion

Seth Rollins - Intercontinental Champion, Tag Champ


The Shield has yet to mess up, Romans is the man, he has a good eye for talent(remember him being impressed(that gif) with ambroses talents?), he isn't generic, he's brand new(imagine how much he can improve when he already is great, remember that first interview he was cool), and is a big man.

This is how you book them,

1, They collectively feud with people, no 1 on 1 feuds Until Wrestlemania(Like how NWO when they came to the world wrestling federation, they came and feuded with austin/rock/and the entire wwf collectively then went on separately feuding(hogan/rock/ and scott/austin)

2, They first feud with D-X(HHH, Billy, and Dogg)and beat them every single match

3, heading into summerslam they feud with John Cena, by Summerslam they hold all the gold.

The Rock returns late in the year and him and Cena win the tag titles, now Shield is threatened

Royal Rumble comes and guess who wins? a new guy who is extremely over and talented and believable when facing 3 people.

Then they can have the royal rumble winner face The Shield at Wrestlemania in a handicap match for the wwe championship or against Roman Reigns as main event, I would prefer that this new guy is Big and can believable and that the freebird rule is in effect so we get a handicap match 3-1, where the rumble winner beats them and no doubt by beating 3 men for the title gets over.

Have Sheild get all the gold then lose it all at mania basically. don't end it though, look at NWO, even though hogan "lost" at starrcade nwo continued and had more moments, like GoldBerg winning in 98.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Had to post it:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

iDogBea said:


> Had to post it:


I bow down to you!!!! lol


----------



## suhoney24

apparently im the only one getting tired of these boners


----------



## sbuch

I will tell you something that I know will never happen but here's something I think could put plenty of things into perspective and establish The Shield with the depth they need and something different to freshen up the entire landscape of the WWE.

While Dean Ambrose was cutting that promo on Raw tonight, I kept waiting for one thing to happen ... I was waiting for Ambrose to go full Shane Douglas on us and THROW the US title belt to the ground while Rollins and Reigns did the same, and declare those titles defected. 

Ambrose would say something like those titles represented the old WWE, an unchanged INJUSTICE filled WWE and the The Shield said they would forever change the WWE and they are. The three would then reveal from under their vests NEW championship belts - all matching - and Ambrose would declare themselves the REIGNING and DEFENDING WWE 6 Man Tag Team Champions!

This would really clean up the WWE title scene by retiring the US and Tag Team Championships. This would establish a brand new dynamic in the WWE - 3 man factions - and The Shield's dominance in those 6 man tag team matches. Also by doing show, their dominance highlights their teamwork, partnership and willingness to put the better of the group in front of individuality, especially Ambrose who threw down a single's championship.

This would REALLY freshen up The Shield's storyline and make sense of always having six man tag team matches. Plus, it would create more opportunities for characters and factions of talent similar to 3 Man Band and allow personality to shine.

Thoughts?


----------



## Blommen

suhoney24 said:


> apparently im the only one getting tired of these boners


apparently you are. world class matches and incredible promo skills must just not be your thing.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Watching The Shield manhandle Daniel Bryan last night was like watching the Cobra Kai beat up Daniel-san.
It was awesome.


----------



## Cmpunk91

The shield are getting better and better by each passing week. What a good job wwe has done with them, wwe gets bashed a lot but i think they deserve some credit for this. The shield are brilliant.


----------



## bme

Don't see how people can be happy the Shield are holding these belts, they've basically gone down the card.
There's no tag team division and the midcard is pathetic, i pray they don't do a Bryan/Ambrose match for the US title.


----------



## Asenath

bme said:


> Don't see how people can be happy the Shield are holding these belts, they've basically gone down the card.
> There's no tag team division and the midcard is pathetic, i pray they don't do a Bryan/Ambrose match for the US title.


I'd watch Dean and D-Bry every Raw, and twice on PPV Sunday. It would be a great feud to get Bryan out of the tag scene and back on the singles stage.

There are some great tag teams in NXT. It's time to call them up. (And, I know there's no hope of it. But both members of the best tag team from the ROH/PWG/Chikara scene are signed to the 'E. Just saying.)


----------



## BigEvil2012

suhoney24 said:


> apparently im the only one getting tired of these boners


no you are not...
shield is boring and was boring from the first day...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

BigEvil2012 said:


> no you are not...
> shield is boring and was boring from the first day...


Does somebody hold a gun on your head and force you to read this thread? I don't think so, so stop complaining and don't read this thread then. 

I gotta watch yesterdays match again at some point. I was already so tired at the time the match started so don't remember much from it.


----------



## BigEvil2012

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *Does somebody hold a gun on your head and force you to read this thread? I don't think so, so stop complaining and don't read this thread then.
> *
> I gotta watch yesterdays match again at some point. I was already so tired at the time the match started so don't remember much from it.


lol u mad?...


----------



## BaBy FireFly

the link that was posted with ER links and last nights raw was taken down...does anyone know of other ones so I can re-watch. Thanks.


----------



## nipuncool

Since the US title is more prestigious than the tag titles, does it mean the company views Ambrose as a bigger star than Reigns/Rollins?

In other words, will Ambrose be the 1st one from the group to get WWE/WHC Championship ?


----------



## validreasoning

nipuncool said:


> Since the US title is more prestigious than the tag titles


clearly wwe have elevated the tag titles above both the us and ic belt in recent months, the tag titles and/or tag champs have been on every ppv since summerslam whereas the us title/champ has not, at the rumble the tag title match was on the main card whereas the us title was on the preshow and no ic title match, at mania the tag title was on the main card, ic belt on the preshow and no us title match


----------



## Davion McCool

suhoney24 said:


> apparently im the only one getting tired of *these boners*


It's nothing to be ashamed of bro. They are three good looking guys.


----------



## jamal.

Can't really see how they are boring compare to the rest of the WWE roster with only a few exceptions.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Some people just want to hate to feel cool or go against the grain. None have a real legitimate argument for their statements. However some people just can't recognize greatness in front of them. It's basically casting pearls before swine.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Shield keeping up their rep for being the only thing worth watching on Raw again last night.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

BigEvil2012 said:


> lol u mad?...


...:no:



SubZero3:16 said:


> Some people just want to hate to feel cool or go against the grain. None have a real legitimate argument for their statements. However some people just can't recognize greatness in front of them. It's basically casting pearls before swine.


This.


----------



## Killmonger

Still enjoying the ride.

These guys are the only reason I even bother with Raw nowadays.


----------



## Evil Peter

validreasoning said:


> clearly wwe have elevated the tag titles above both the us and ic belt in recent months, the tag titles and/or tag champs have been on every ppv since summerslam whereas the us title/champ has not, at the rumble the tag title match was on the main card whereas the us title was on the preshow and no ic title match, at mania the tag title was on the main card, ic belt on the preshow and no us title match


I think that mainly depends on who has the titles at the time. I think it's quite telling that they feel that Ambrose is the most polished of the three and giving him a singles title elevates him more than being part of the tag team champs.

In any case it's great to see how WWE consistently books The Shield really well. They have very strong booking and beat top guys but they still aren't hotshotted to the top titles, making both the wrestlers come off great and you elevate the mid-card titles. Completely different from Ryback, who was in much more need of a slower push since he's not remotely as talented but still got pushed to the top and it was a mess on all levels.


----------



## canuckster

RiZE said:


> Still enjoying the ride.
> 
> These guys are the only reason I even bother with Raw nowadays.


Agreed, one of the few who I don't FF through. In one night brought legitimacy to midcard titles.


----------



## THANOS

BaBy FireFly said:


> the link that was posted with ER links and last nights raw was taken down...does anyone know of other ones so I can re-watch. Thanks.


I'll tell you how to find more. Go to google, and type in "watch wwe extreme rules 2013 online" in quotations and everything, and hit search, then modify your search to the past week in settings and then you'll have several dated links that have the entire ppv uploaded for you to choose from. Do the same thing to find RAW links but modify it to the past 24 hours.


----------



## THANOS

Blommen said:


> apparently you are. world class matches and incredible promo skills must just not be your thing.


THIS. This is the answer to anyone who dislikes them.


----------



## Londrick

MrSmallPackage said:


> Watching The Shield manhandle Daniel Bryan last night was like watching the Cobra Kai beat up Daniel-san.
> It was awesome.


They should get some Mr. Miyagi type manager for Daniel Bryan. Bring back the King of the Ring tournament and in the semi finals have the ally of the other guy going into the finals take out Daniel Bryan's leg and then recreate this scene:


----------



## SUNDAY

Dunmer said:


> They should get some Mr. Miyagi type manager for Daniel Bryan.


William regal.


----------



## tbp82

Evil Peter said:


> I think that mainly depends on who has the titles at the time. I think it's quite telling that they feel that Ambrose is the most polished of the three and giving him a singles title elevates him more than being part of the tag team champs.
> 
> In any case it's great to see how WWE consistently books The Shield really well. They have very strong booking and beat top guys but they still aren't hotshotted to the top titles, making both the wrestlers come off great and you elevate the mid-card titles. Completely different from Ryback, who was in much more need of a slower push since he's not remotely as talented but still got pushed to the top and it was a mess on all levels.



Well I don't know how much you watch a lot of NFL but, The Shield situation and how Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns have been booked so far is basically the wrestling equivalent of a more experianced Quarterback and the hot prospect quarterback. The more experianced guy (Dean Amborse) a lot of times will get certain roles before the rookie or less experianced guy (Roman Reigns) because the less experianced guy is not ready for that particular role yet but they have more upside and potential. The goal is to eventually turn over the team (WWE main event spot) to the hot less experianced prospect (Roman Reigns) but until that hot less experianced prospect (Roman Reings) is ready to take the starting spot and be the face of the franchise (WWE) the more experianced quarterback (Dean Ambrose) carries the team and helps develop the prospect (Roman Reigns).


----------



## 96powerstroker

They impress me and I'm glad to see them being booked right and I'm hoping to see the other two branch out


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I know I'm a day late, but god damn, Ambrose was fluent as hell on the mic last night. Sounded so confident, so smooth, just overall such an excellent delivery. The stuff they have the SHIELD say is stupid "justice, sword, fires of justice, fires of sword!" but they make it sound intense. All 3 of them were good, but I think it's apparent Ambrose is their star.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

These 3 guys are great, fantastic. But Ambrose, for me, stands out.
At the start people were knocking them for being similar to the Aces and (0.)Eight's. :lmao
The Shield blows them outta the water.


----------



## tbp82

Skyfall said:


> I know I'm a day late, but god damn, Ambrose was fluent as hell on the mic last night. Sounded so confident, so smooth, just overall such an excellent delivery. The stuff they have the SHIELD say is stupid "justice, sword, fires of justice, fires of sword!" but they make it sound intense. All 3 of them were good, but I think it's apparent Ambrose is their star.


You think it's apparent Ambrose is thier star? Its one thing to be a fan of a wrestler it's another to ignore what's really happenings. This board wants to overrate everything about Ambrose but do you hear the crowd reactions. Rollins got a major reaction when he powerbombed Byan into the turnbuckle. The crowd reacts to every move Roman Reigns did in the ring last night his clothesline (Which Bryan sold like a champ) his spear of course. Ambrose got to talk the most but once the match started he got lost in the shuffle.


----------



## deathslayer

Let Ambrose shine and he will bring back the prestige of the US belt. I hope WWE lets him run with it.


----------



## NeyNey

BarrettBarrage said:


> "Ambrose has a face like a rapist"


 :mark:



MJD32 said:


> That moron even called him "Dane Amborse" a while back.


Haha, yes, it was awesome. A few days we marked for Dane Amborse.

____

Fucking awesome match on RAW. It was totally like a dance, I enjoyed every minute of it. Perfect art.
Have to post that here, too:










Fucking awesome signs. :clap:clap:clap
___
Promo was EPIC!! 
When Dean was like "_WE MADE HIM FEEL SO ALONE, *SO BETRAYED* THAT HE SNAPPED!_" my head turned into


























tbp82 said:


> You think it's apparent Ambrose is thier star? Its one thing to be a fan of a wrestler it's another to ignore what's really happenings. This board wants to overrate everything about Ambrose but do you hear the crowd reactions. Rollins got a major reaction when he powerbombed Byan into the turnbuckle. The crowd reacts to every move Roman Reigns did in the ring last night his clothesline (Which Bryan sold like a champ) his spear of course. Ambrose got to talk the most but once the match started he got lost in the shuffle.


Why should his opinion conform to the crowd?


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> :mark:
> 
> 
> Haha, yes, it was awesome. A few days we marked for Dane Amborse.
> 
> ____
> 
> Fucking awesome match on RAW. It was totally like a dance, I enjoyed every minute of it. Perfect art.
> Have to post that here, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking awesome signs. :clap:clap:clap
> ___
> Promo was EPIC!!
> When Dean was like "_WE MADE HIM FEEL SO ALONE, *SO BETRAYED* THAT HE SNAPPED!_" my head turned into
> 
> [


I loved that Ryback mention too! Dean was basically saying instead of coming after us, who did cause him to lose he went after Cena. What a nutcase. :lol

I also like how Roman is coming out of his shell more. Establishing himself as a badass character. Instead of just being the silent muscle that occasionally roars, he also got quite the trash talking mouth on him too.


----------



## SonoShion

Arrives. HugsNeyNey. Leaves.


----------



## THANOS

tbp82 said:


> Well I don't know how much you watch a lot of NFL but, The Shield situation and how Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns have been booked so far is basically the wrestling equivalent of a more experianced Quarterback and the hot prospect quarterback. The more experianced guy (Dean Amborse) a lot of times will get certain roles before the rookie or less experianced guy (Roman Reigns) because the less experianced guy is not ready for that particular role yet but they have more upside and potential. The goal is to eventually turn over the team (WWE main event spot) to the hot less experianced prospect (Roman Reigns) but until that hot less experianced prospect (Roman Reings) is ready to take the starting spot and be the face of the franchise (WWE) the more experianced quarterback (Dean Ambrose) carries the team and helps develop the prospect (Roman Reigns).


This is a great analogy but it hinges on the fact that Reigns has a higher ceiling than Ambrose, which is not an easy thing to dtermine right now. Ambrose is so far ahead of Reigns on the mic that I'm not sure Reigns will ever get to that level. Reigns may eventually become a better worker than Ambrose and definitely has him on look and presence right now but it remains to be seen if Reigns has anywhere near Ambrose's potential on the mic and as a character, wwhich are the most important things in wwe. Keep in mind Ambrose is the same age as Reigns and will get better just as quickly as Reigns does, and him being so higher than Reigns already puts him at a much higher advantage of being the guy with the higher ceiling!


----------



## NeyNey

SonoShion said:


> Arrives. HugsNeyNey. Leaves.


----------



## Amber B

Yeah :ambrose


----------



## SubZero3:16

Amber B said:


> Yeah :ambrose


That's the best looking US title belt holder I've seen in a long time.


----------



## NeyNey

Amber B said:


> Yeah :ambrose


A warm, curious, hungry, fresh and exciting feeling goes through my heart. :moyes1


----------



## THANOS

tbp82 said:


> You think it's apparent Ambrose is thier star? Its one thing to be a fan of a wrestler it's another to ignore what's really happenings. This board wants to overrate everything about Ambrose but do you hear the crowd reactions. Rollins got a major reaction when he powerbombed Byan into the turnbuckle. The crowd reacts to every move Roman Reigns did in the ring last night his clothesline (Which Bryan sold like a champ) his spear of course. Ambrose got to talk the most but once the match started he got lost in the shuffle.


If you want to talk about crowd reactions then you have to include his match with Kofi at Extreme Rules. Ambrose got a huge reaction on every move he did to Kofi, got his name chanted several times loudly during the match, and got a top face reaction when he won and celebrated.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's the best looking US title belt holder I've seen in a long time.


I can't remember the last time we had a really good, and I mean truly good, US champion. Benoit maybe? Hopefully Ambrose can reach a level close to that as champion.


----------



## SonoShion

What would you do if we'd get a long termed Dean Ambrose/CM Punk feud for the WWE Title with its final match's taking place at Wrestlemania 30? Main eventing in an Iron-Man match. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Killmonger

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I can't remember the last time had a really good, and I mean truly good, US champion. Benoit maybe? Hopefully Ambrose can reach a level close to that as champion.


Didn't like MVP?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

SonoShion said:


> What would you do if we'd get a long termed Dean Ambrose/CM Punk feud for the WWE Title with its final match takes place at Wrestlemania 30? Main eventing in an Iron-Man match. Jesus Christ.


I would be upset. The Undertaker should be main eventing.

And an Iron Man match? Maybe on Raw. Hell in a Cell wofks fine.


----------



## SonoShion

So, what else do you want? 40 naked chicks around the ring masturbating? My fantasy booking was and is never going to happen and yet you complain :clap


----------



## Londrick

Clobberin' said:


> William regal.


I was thinking someone Asian but Regal will work since he is a ninja after all.


----------



## Callisto

tbp82 said:


> You think it's apparent Ambrose is thier star? Its one thing to be a fan of a wrestler it's another to ignore what's really happenings. This board wants to overrate everything about Ambrose but do you hear the crowd reactions. Rollins got a major reaction when he powerbombed Byan into the turnbuckle. The crowd reacts to every move Roman Reigns did in the ring last night his clothesline (Which Bryan sold like a champ) his spear of course. Ambrose got to talk the most but once the match started he got lost in the shuffle.


How is it not obvious?

Ambrose has been booked as the strongest and the most tactical member of the bunch. He is essentially the alpha male of the group. That isn't some biased, fandom riddled opinion. That is a fact.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Amber B said:


> Yeah :ambrose


Come and fucking get it.


----------



## Headliner

In theory nobody should be happy that Ambrose is the US champion based on how the IC and US titles have been booked over the last few years. The IC and US Champions have done nothing but lose to World Champions and upper-carders to the point where the IC and US Champions are borderline jobbers. A sharp contrast to how these titles were booked 10 years ago, or the 90's, or the 80's. 

Now, hopefully with the booking protection of the Shield, they will actually go in a different direction by allowing Ambrose to feud with upper carders over the US title while giving him a strong showing at the same time. It's the only way he will be elevated. If he feuds with the R-Truth and Kofi's of the world then he's going no where.


----------



## DOPA

That match on Raw was fucking awesome :mark:

Promo before hand was great too, all three were great. The Shield are on fire atm.


----------



## Shepard

THANOS said:


> This is a great analogy but it hinges on the fact that Reigns has a higher ceiling than Ambrose, which is not an easy thing to dtermine right now. Ambrose is so far ahead of Reigns on the mic that I'm not sure Reigns will ever get to that level. *Reigns may eventually become a better worker than Ambrose *and definitely has him on look and presence right now but it remains to be seen if Reigns has anywhere near Ambrose's potential on the mic and as a character, wwhich are the most important things in wwe. Keep in mind Ambrose is the same age as Reigns and will get better just as quickly as Reigns does, and him being so higher than Reigns already puts him at a much higher advantage of being the guy with the higher ceiling!


I feel like thats criminally underrating Ambrose tbf. In my opinion he's the best worker of the three. He absolutely gets how to work a match perfectly and throw in his little nuances and pieces of character work. The influences of Regal shine through as well and really elevates him above Rollins for me although as a unit they're all spectacular which is only shown by their immense body of work so far. I do think Reigns has the most potential of the three and he's the most impressive in the group in the sense that he's shown a lot more than I originally thought he was capable of but all three really seem on course to be future world champions. Hopefully they keep them together for a while longer but I can maybe see the singles belt and success going to Ambrose's head.



Headliner said:


> In theory nobody should be happy that Ambrose is the US champion based on how the IC and US titles have been booked over the last few years. The IC and US Champions have done nothing but lose to World Champions and upper-carders to the point where the IC and US Champions are borderline jobbers. A sharp contrast to how these titles were booked 10 years ago, or the 90's, or the 80's.
> 
> Now, hopefully with the booking protection of the Shield, they will actually go in a different direction by allowing Ambrose to feud with upper carders over the US title while giving him a strong showing at the same time. It's the only way he will be elevated. If he feuds with the R-Truth and Kofi's of the world then he's going no where.


If I didn't think WWE would be so unwilling to drop him down to that level I'd be all for Fella going after Ambrose and the belt.


----------



## Asenath

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> And an Iron Man match? Maybe on Raw. Hell in a Cell wofks fine.


You'd rather have a Hell in a Cell than an Iron Man match?










On the subject of Ambrose v. Reigns, both men are the same age. One has been wrestling for 10 years. One for 2. I know who I have more confidence in at the moment, but Reigns is impressing me with the skill he does have. He's lucky to have been placed with two veterans who are at the peak of their ripeness.


----------



## TankOfRate

iDogBea said:


> Had to post it:


lol like anyone needs permission


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

SonoShion said:


> So, what else do you want? 40 naked chicks around the ring masturbating? My fantasy booking was and is never going to happen and yet you complain :clap


I'm not really into that kind of kinky garbage. 

And there's a reason why your booking won't happen; its a bad idea.

As for Hell in a Cell over Iron Man, its an easy choice. No one can pace a good Iron Man match these days. Didn't like any of Punk's hour long matches with Joe. And I have little faith he can lead Ambrose to a great Iron Man Match.

Also, not on a Wrestlemania card. It would tank. If Bret and Michaels barely got a good match then Punk-Ambrose won't either.


----------



## Dallas

As Jon Moxley I didn't rate his in ring work that highly, didn't ever think he was bad, but thought it was all in his character and thought Tyler Black/Seth Rollins was better. However I've had to change my mind now, he works the "WWE style" perfectly, he really understands how to build a match. He's just brilliant.


----------



## RiverFenix

So what's the deal with Deano wearing the white t-shirt under his Shield gear?


----------



## MrSmallPackage

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So what's the deal with Deano wearing the white t-shirt under his Shield gear?


HE'S THE LEADER!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

seriously though, I don't know but I like it.


----------



## SUNDAY

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So what's the deal with Deano wearing the white t-shirt under his Shield gear?


Its a "the champ is here" shirt.


----------



## Asenath

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So what's the deal with Deano wearing the white t-shirt under his Shield gear?


Each of them is wearing something a little different. Seth is wearing a black Underarmour kind of shirt, Dean is wearing a white undershirt, and Roman is wearing no shirt.


----------



## TempestH

Headliner said:


> In theory nobody should be happy that Ambrose is the US champion based on how the IC and US titles have been booked over the last few years. The IC and US Champions have done nothing but lose to World Champions and upper-carders to the point where the IC and US Champions are borderline jobbers. A sharp contrast to how these titles were booked 10 years ago, or the 90's, or the 80's.
> 
> Now, hopefully with the booking protection of the Shield, they will actually go in a different direction by allowing Ambrose to feud with upper carders over the US title while giving him a strong showing at the same time. It's the only way he will be elevated. If he feuds with the R-Truth and Kofi's of the world then he's going no where.


I think the U.S. Title is a lost cause, and Ambrose should be IC Champ right now. The IC belt has been going on people that WWE at least likes to pretend are "stars". I can see uppercarders going after the IC belt, but not the U.S. belt.


I can't see WWE elevating WCW's United States Championship over their own Intercontinental Title. Ambrose himself is going to be booked strongly, but I feel like if he feuds with uppercarders, the belt isn't going to matter. Either the feud with be conveniently non title, or the matches will have some fluke finish so that Ambrose can walk away without making Sheamus, Orton, etc. look weak or tying them down with a "lesser" belt.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So what's the deal with Deano wearing the white t-shirt under his Shield gear?


Maybe the WWE feels his manly hairy chest is too much for the female viewers to handle. Vince wants the ladies to cream themselves for Cena's & Orton's baby bare chests.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Taker2theMoon said:


> Maybe the WWE feels his manly hairy chest is too much for the female viewers to handle. Vince wants the ladies to cream themselves for Cena's & Orton's baby bare chests.


But it was bare the last time we saw it at Mania. I just hope to god it isn't some hideous chest tattoo.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> But it was bare the last time we saw it at Mania. I just hope to god it isn't some hideous chest tattoo.


Oh...I didn't watch Mania nor do I remember the screencaps of it too well.


----------



## JY57

> Former WWE Superstar Carlito took a shot at The Shield, writing on Twitter:
> "Just watched RAW, two members of the group need to stop believing in THE SHIELD & start believing in THE GYM!"


gotta love Carlito


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

JY57 said:


> gotta love Carlito


But he had a Rollins type of build anyway. Doesn't make much sense to say that.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

JY57 said:


> gotta love Carlito


So, he's an Amborse fan?


----------



## SubZero3:16

That doesn't even make sense. All three guys are jacked. He probably got them confused with Kofi and Hell No.


----------



## Blommen

tbp82 said:


> You think it's apparent Ambrose is thier star? Its one thing to be a fan of a wrestler it's another to ignore what's really happenings. This board wants to overrate everything about Ambrose but do you hear the crowd reactions. Rollins got a major reaction when he powerbombed Byan into the turnbuckle. The crowd reacts to every move Roman Reigns did in the ring last night his clothesline (Which Bryan sold like a champ) his spear of course. Ambrose got to talk the most but once the match started he got lost in the shuffle.


dude... you need to stop. like right now. i swear every single post from you in this thread is about how they are favoring Reigns over the other members of the shield, because he "only gets to look good". creative are doing their job, they are accentuating all the members strengths and hiding their weaknesses. You are the only one who seems to think that ambrose and rollins fall through the cracks while Reigns steals the spotlight. people have explained this to you tons of times and you are still not listening. stop posting this nonsense, just stop.


----------



## Killmonger

SubZero3:16 said:


> That doesn't even make sense. All three guys are jacked. He probably got them confused with Kofi and Hell No.


It was a joke, man.

Never take Carlito's tweets seriously.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Saw this is Funny Pictures II








Sorry couldn't help but share in here. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

RiZE said:


> It was a joke, man.
> 
> Never take Carlito's tweets seriously.


Noted.



Taker2theMoon said:


> Saw this is Funny Pictures II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't help but share in here. :lol


DAT Hair flip!! :mark: Get this man a Pantene Pro-V contract stat!


----------



## SUNDAY

Taker2theMoon said:


> Saw this is Funny Pictures II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't help but share in here. :lol


Because you're worth it


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> DAT Hair flip!! :mark: Get this man a Pantene Pro-V contract stat!


Dat _wet_ hair flip even. Reigns is definitely one of those big guys where even if you do a Fabio flip it doesn't take away any manly points. :lol


----------



## checkcola

Believe in Workrate. Great tv match. Kudos to all six involved. I think the place would have gone insane had DB scored a pinfall, though. It would have been the perfect time for the Shield to eat a loss, imo.


----------



## SUNDAY

JY57 said:


> gotta love Carlito











*Must have been expecting
*
*Dean Am'brock'*










*Skip 'Seth'field*








Sorry for my sub par Photoshop skills...​


----------



## Kazzenn

Clobberin' said:


> *Must have been expecting
> *
> *Dean Am'brock'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skip 'Seth'field*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my sub par Photoshop skills...​


That is some disturbing shit.


----------



## Cardiac Crusher

The Shield should work for Paul Heyman. That way, Paul Heyman can dominate and take control of WWE ^^


----------



## RyanPelley

Man, I'm a fucking idiot. I kept thinking to myself, about the Sheild's theme: What's with the random words at the beginning, failing to ignore the purpose... Sigh. Just hit me.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Carlito had man boobs... what is he talking about?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SubZero3:16 said:


> That doesn't even make sense. All three guys are jacked. He probably got them confused with Kofi and Hell No.


In good shape? Yes, jacked? link and or proof, plz.


----------



## Callisto

Not every man wants to look like some juiced up bodybuilder. Not every woman or gay man finds that physique to be sexy either. I'm personally thankful that most men don't possess the ultra-bulky stature of Big E Langston.


----------



## x78

swagger_ROCKS said:


> In good shape? Yes, jacked? link and or proof, plz.


Ambrose is massive.

















Rollins isn't that big, but still probably has more muscle mass than Carlito.


----------



## SubZero3:16

swagger_ROCKS said:


> In good shape? Yes, jacked? link and or proof, plz.


Jscked =well defined muscular body

Guys, Swagger just challenged us to find all of the half naked Dean, Seth and Roman pics we can find to help prove a point.


----------



## Callisto

swagger_ROCKS said:


> In good shape? Yes, jacked? link and or proof, plz.





















It's getting hot in here..


----------



## Asenath

Hnnnnnng.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Mmmm.

Dat collar.

I'd happily contribute, but I'm nowhere near my computer at the moment, damn.


----------



## Itami

cuttiie

seems like he was in best shape right before he debuted... but it's not that different now.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Callisto




----------



## Eddie Ray

my favourite Ambrose pic ever


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

TehJerichoFan said:


>


That's great shape, Carlito is an idiot, but Batista is jacked, and HHH and Cena, and Big E. I would argue Roman.


----------



## SubZero3:16

You know it's a lot harder than I thought to find shirtless pics of Ambrose. You have to pay the other two to keep their clothes on.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Plus, that's the ideal body i'm pretty sure most girls like, at least in my area.


----------



## Aynjehl

SubZero3:16 said:


> Jscked =well defined muscular body
> 
> Guys, Swagger just challenged us to find all of the half naked Dean, Seth and Roman pics we can find to help prove a point.


I love you for this. Now I'm headed to the dark, dark corners of the internet to look for all the pictures ever.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

TehJerichoFan said:


> Not every man wants to look like some juiced up bodybuilder. Not every woman or gay man finds that physique to be sexy either. I'm personally thankful that most men don't possess the ultra-bulky stature of Big E Langston.


I know this already, and I missed this post tbh because I was bumped right into the next page. :lol

There is nothing wrong with their physique, but you gotta admit that they're not your John Cena's or HHH's. Plus, the whole big man thing is kinda out the window these days, and if you have people in the past like Jeff, Edge, and HBK reach the status that they're at with the huge amount of fanbase women especially, I see no problem and Carlito needs to know his role. :cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

Last couple


----------



## Callisto

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I know this already, and I missed this post tbh because I was bumped right into the next page. :lol
> 
> There is nothing wrong with their physique, but you gotta admit that they're not your John Cena's or HHH's. Plus, the whole big man thing is kinda out the window these days, and if you have people in the past like Jeff, Edge, and HBK reach the status that they're at with the huge amount of fanbase women especially, I see no problem and Carlito needs to know his role. :cool2


I can admit that Ambrose isn't as defined as Cena or Triple H, but I do find his look to be more appealing than the other two (especially HHH). The same for Rollins and Reigns.


----------



## x78

Why are people posting pictures from the indies? Ambrose is twice the size now.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## THANOS

Itami said:


> cuttiie
> 
> seems like he was in best shape right before he debuted... but it's not that different now.


This is the most true picture to his current size. He's this size now if not even bigger.


----------



## 96powerstroker

I wanna see reigns and rollins get more intime ring then they do. And I think these 3 guys all have a look that will push them places in the right direction.


----------



## Ashly

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Love this one:yum:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Face like a rapist LMFAO!!! 
That photo of him w the belt 
*dramatically holds onto my heart and swoons* lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

TehJerichoFan said:


> It's getting hot in here..


Oh dear mighty thats hot lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dear lord what have I walked into...
Oh right it's the shield discussion thread. 

Anyway I agree with Swagger just in that Ambrose doesn't really seem to fit (what I understand) the ripped category. He still has a great physique, though. Kind of a normal, healthy, muscular look. If my boyfriend actually worked out he'd have something close to Ambrose's. If anything, Rollins is built like men typically drawn for yaoi and Reigns's physique can be constituted as ripped in a sense. They're all great-looking men in their own right, though.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Dean has a phenomenal arms

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini

Has this been posted already?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

wrestle_champion said:


> Has this been posted already?


No it has not been posted here from what I have seen. Thank you! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JackieLackey

Shield girls. Found this on a Roman Reigns tribute page.


----------



## JackieLackey

TehJerichoFan said:


> It's getting hot in here..


Wow :cheer


----------



## insanitydefined

I Really need to talk to a mod and try to get a Shield thread that isn't 90% horny women (and men?!) posting pictures. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

insanitydefined said:


> I Really need to talk to a mod and try to get a Shield thread that isn't 90% horny women (and men?!) posting pictures.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think that's what sets this thread apart from most others. This is the one place I've seen female posters just be themselves without being chastised. I find it humorous when Ney Ney goes into mark mode. :lol


----------



## Hydra

Hmmm I was going to post something about The Shield in their last tag match on RAW, but I went back in the thread a few pages and saw all dem pics... and now I forgot what I was going to say. BTW Reigns is fucking hot. *clears throat*


----------



## Rua

96powerstroker said:


> I wanna see reigns and rollins get more intime...


First read as intimate. Hey, what? Great teams need to be close.


----------



## cindel25

Ambrose looks good in white. 

Oh btw ladies, that celebration sex was out of this world. I had to call out of work.. #sorrynotsorry


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

cindel25 said:


> Ambrose looks good in white.
> 
> Oh btw ladies, that celebration sex was out of this world. I had to call out of work.. #sorrynotsorry


Damn I just turned legal age this week but I missed out :no:


----------



## ShadowCat

wrestle_champion said:


> Has this been posted already?


That's awesome


----------



## ShadowCat

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's the best looking US title belt holder I've seen in a long time.


I didn't even notice the US title till you mentioned it. This guy could have made the US Spinner belt look good.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I did the google search thing that was mentioned to me to do and all I get is stupid wwe 13 versions of the match which I do not want. Thank you though. I got the raw footage just need the ppv matches. So if anyone comes across it let me know please and thank you.

*edit* nevermind I got it now, it would not let me delete this so I just had to edit it.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Originally Posted by suhoney24 View Post
apparently im the only one getting tired of these boners



Davion McCool said:


> It's nothing to be ashamed of bro. They are three good looking guys.


I dont know why but this seriously made me laugh out loud! LOL!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

insanitydefined said:


> I Really need to talk to a mod and try to get a Shield thread that isn't 90% horny women *(and men?!)* posting pictures.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


YES. 

Embrace the pictures  <3


----------



## MrSmallPackage

insanitydefined said:


> I Really need to talk to a mod and try to get a Shield thread that isn't 90% horny women (and men?!) posting pictures.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Its all in good fun, stop being so closed minded.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TehJerichoFan said:


> It's getting hot in here..












Moar pics gurlz!!!

btw The Shield will face Sheamus, Orton & Kofi on SD! this week. 

it's always funny when I come to this thread in the morning and there's like 20 new pages to read. :


----------



## Cardiac Crusher

Guys, don't hate me for saying this but The Shield should lose their belts in the next ppv to mid carders. That way the mid card status will be improved.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cardiac Crusher said:


> Guys, don't hate me for saying this but The Shield should lose their belts in the next ppv to mid carders. That way the mid card status will be improved.


:grande2

I don't get it. I mean, I don't mind if they feud with maybe Uso's or whoever, as long as they at least give it a story line and roll with the ball. But dropping it that easily to mid carders after proving they can defeat the likes of Cena, Hell No, and Taker, nothing but credible people, I think it would be kinda silly.


----------



## Evolution

Good on you ladies, I was going to close this because we're just letting Shield threads run individually now but seeing as you guys seem to enjoy this thread as a bit of perv-fest I'll leave it.

You're more than entitled to it :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

I made this a while ago, but because I'm not a premium member and can't have GIF signatures, I never really did shit with it.

So if anyone wants to use it, just credit me in the signature, unless you're lazy, then done. :cena2


----------



## SubZero3:16

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Moar pics gurlz!!!
> 
> btw The Shield will face Sheamus, Orton & Kofi on SD! this week.
> 
> it's always funny when I come to this thread in the morning and there's like 20 new pages to read. :


Sheamus and Orton vs Reigns and Rollins!!! :mark: :mark: Oh My God, the feels!!!!! :durant3 :durant3 :durant3


----------



## Mr. I

tbp82 said:


> You think it's apparent Ambrose is thier star? Its one thing to be a fan of a wrestler it's another to ignore what's really happenings. This board wants to overrate everything about Ambrose but do you hear the crowd reactions. Rollins got a major reaction when he powerbombed Byan into the turnbuckle. The crowd reacts to every move Roman Reigns did in the ring last night his clothesline (Which Bryan sold like a champ) his spear of course. Ambrose got to talk the most but once the match started he got lost in the shuffle.


Did you miss the very loud "LETS GO AMBROSE!" chants all through his match at ER? It's funny that you're talking about "ignoring what's really happening" but blatantly misrepresenting things to support your "IWC loves Ambrose too much" argument.



Cardiac Crusher said:


> Guys, don't hate me for saying this but The Shield should lose their belts in the next ppv to mid carders. That way the mid card status will be improved.


If you think the belts are below the Shield, bring up the belts, don't bring down the Shield or cut off their first title reigns at the pass.


----------



## tbp82

I'm not misrepresenting anything. My post was about Roman and Ambrose. Yes, Ambrose got a reaction vs. Kofi and I've never stated that he did not. I just pointed out the fact taht in the tag matches the crowd reacts more to what Roman (and arguably Seth) does.

With that being pointed out I can't believe that thier are people on here trying to defend that Dean Ambrose is "Jacked" maybe I got a different interpretation of what "Jacked" is but when I think of "Jacked" I think of The Rock, Triple H, Brock Lesnar sorry but Ambrose isn't close to that level. Once again Roman Reigns is the only member of the Shield who is "jacked". The posters who say that Dean Ambrose is "Jacked" I wonder what they say about someone from NXT like Jason Jordan if Ambrse is "Jacked" then Jordan Mr. Olympia.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Spoiler: SD!






Lords of Pain said:


> For what it's worth, two of our correspondents at last night's SmackDown tapings in Omaha, Nebraska noted that one-half of the WWE Tag Team Champions Roman Reigns may have been injured in the main event.
> 
> Apparently Reigns tweaked his ankle during a six-man tag match with The Shield vs. Randy Orton, Big Show and Kofi Kingston. Reigns started limping after a spot with Orton on the ring apron.
> 
> Reigns was seen limping around the ring during the end of the match and was helped to the back by a referee right after the finish. A post-show beatdown by the babyfaces took place but only Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins were involved.






:batista3


----------



## Asenath

tbp82 said:


> I'm not misrepresenting anything. My post was about Roman and Ambrose. Yes, Ambrose got a reaction vs. Kofi and I've never stated that he did not. I just pointed out the fact taht in the tag matches the crowd reacts more to what Roman (and arguably Seth) does.
> 
> With that being pointed out I can't believe that thier are people on here trying to defend that Dean Ambrose is "Jacked" maybe I got a different interpretation of what "Jacked" is but when I think of "Jacked" *I think of The Rock, Triple H, Brock Lesnar sorry but Ambrose isn't close to that level.* Once again Roman Reigns is the only member of the Shield who is "jacked". The posters who say that Dean Ambrose is "Jacked" I wonder what they say about someone from NXT like Jason Jordan if Ambrse is "Jacked" then Jordan Mr. Olympia.


Oh. You mean a swollen steroidal colossus? Then we're agreed. His physique is much nicer than all that.


----------



## NoLeafClover

Funny how Carlito tries to take a shot at The Shield when he himself never looked like he hit the gym too hard and walked to the ring with a fucking apple.

Moron.


----------



## Itami

MoxleyMoxx said:


> :batista3


FUUUCCCCK

Seriously I hope he's okey. I hate the idea of him being replaced, or them changing direction for the tag titles. They're so perfect together. And most of all, I hope he's okey just for his safety.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

If he's tweaked his ankle, but nothing's torn, then he should be okay with a few weeks of rest. He likely won't be working until Payback though. He needs to wrap it up tight and baby it for the next few weeks. 

Given that he managed to limp out with refs help might indicate he didn't tear his achilles, just strained it or sprained his ankle. 

I hope he's okay. He needs to take it easy for a little while, stick to promos and not wrestle for a little while now.


----------



## Luchini

insanitydefined said:


> I Really need to talk to a mod and try to get a Shield thread that isn't 90% horny women (and men?!) posting pictures.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No dude, I'm not a Shield fan, I just saw it on facebook and thought the Shield fans would like it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

:batista3

He'll be fine. Don't worry, I'll take care of it. :cena5


----------



## 96powerstroker

Apple's are good for ya


----------



## tbp82

Potential Spoiler


Kinda surprised there isn't any news out there on the *potential* Roman Reigns injury. I don't know if that is good or bad. Hopefully its just a sprained ankle or something. I'd hate to see him miss time.


----------



## SubZero3:16

@tpb82 that occurred on an episode that has not yet aired. This is a no spoiler thread. In other words spoiler tag your comment!


----------



## 96powerstroker

So how wins in a triple threat match between these 3. Elimination style. But they can't help the others


----------



## TempestH

NoLeafClover said:


> Funny how Carlito tries to take a shot at The Shield when he himself never looked like he hit the gym too hard and walked to the ring with a fucking apple.
> 
> Moron.


Carlito is actually a lot more ripped now than he was in WWE. But he's probably just joking.


----------



## x78

96powerstroker said:


> So how wins in a triple threat match between these 3. Elimination style. But they can't help the others


They had a triple threat match in 2011 in FCW, Reigns won.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

x78 said:


> They had a triple threat match in 2011 in FCW, Reigns won.


And one day at Wrestlemania, history will repeat itself.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I don't think declaring that roman reigns' potential injury counts as a spoiler, more of an unfortunate piece of news...considering its outside of Kayfabe


----------



## Honey Bucket

It's not the end of the world if Reigns is injured now, considering it's a fair bit of time away from when he really needs to get in the ring, which is at Payback. If he's cleared to compete on that show, then I see no problems.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

tbp82 said:


> Potential Spoiler
> 
> 
> Kinda surprised there isn't any news out there on the *potential* Roman Reigns injury. I don't know if that is good or bad. Hopefully its just a sprained ankle or something. I'd hate to see him miss time.


I actually posted about it on the page 193. 



TempestH said:


> Carlito is actually a lot more ripped now than he was in WWE. But he's probably just joking.


I think so too that it's just a joke, but yea, joke or not, I wouldn't really care if he'd really feel that way. 
I mean it wouldn't be the first time that a former WWE star bashed a current one that's pushed heavier than he did. 



Dopesick said:


> It's not the end of the world if Reigns is injured now, considering it's a fair bit of time away from when he really needs to get in the ring, which is at Payback. If he's cleared to compete on that show, then I see no problems.


I guess you're right. He could always stand on the outside to look out for Dean and Seth while recovering from it. Besides, it could force them to use the Freebird rule with the tag titles.


----------



## THANOS

TempestH said:


> Carlito is actually a lot more ripped now than he was in WWE. But he's probably just joking.


No kidding.


----------



## Amber B

Why are people taking Carlito's comment seriously when his entire Twitter account is one big troll and mocking WWE's body image obsession?


----------



## Eddie Ray

THANOS said:


> No kidding.


that looks wrong on his frame...just saying...looks kinda creepy


----------



## SubZero3:16

saw this on tumblr, had to share


----------



## THANOS

SubZero3:16 said:


> saw this on tumblr, had to share


EPIC.


----------



## Cardiac Crusher

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :grande2
> 
> I don't get it. I mean, I don't mind if they feud with maybe Uso's or whoever, as long as they at least give it a story line and roll with the ball. But dropping it that easily to mid carders after proving they can defeat the likes of Cena, Hell No, and Taker, nothing but credible people, I think it would be kinda silly.


They shouldn't have won in the first place. As if the mid card status isn't in havoc atm. The least WWE can do is promote some young talents to be in the main event scene or just below it.

I still prefer Dean being champ instead of Kofi Kingston, he has worked hard for it.
Reigns and Rollins make a great tag team.
Now is the time to raise talent.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Cardiac Crusher said:


> They shouldn't have won in the first place. As if the mid card status isn't in havoc atm. The least WWE can do is promote some young talents to be in the main event scene or just below it.
> 
> I still prefer Dean being champ instead of Kofi Kingston, he has worked hard for it.
> Reigns and Rollins make a great tag team.
> Now is the time to raise talent.


I have nothing against them elevating new talent or talent that has suffered in the undercard but them losing so soon wouldn't help. they need a long run to re-establish (in the US title) or re-affirm (the tag team titles) legitimacy and meaning before giving the rub to someone else.


----------



## 96powerstroker

Yes agreed. With above


----------



## Callisto

Cardiac Crusher said:


> Guys, don't hate me for saying this but The Shield should lose their belts in the next ppv to mid carders. That way the mid card status will be improved.


Stripping the titles off of the Shield so soon would kill their momentum. It would help no one in this situation.


----------



## TD Stinger

Taker2theMoon said:


> I think that's what sets this thread apart from most others. This is the one place I've seen female posters just be themselves without being chastised. I find it humorous when Ney Ney goes into mark mode. :lol


When is Ney Ney not in mark mode? lol.



Moving on, I want to bring up something I brought up on Monday but got kind of got swept away in the Shield loving from the night before. 

It's a simple question? Why do The Shield want the belts in the first place. Please listen. The Shield is a group that is supposed to stop what they believe to be injustice in this company? How does winning championship gold go towards this goal? Winning belts like the US and Tag Team titles (for guys around The Shield's age) are supposed to be for guys trying to advance their careers. I'm just saying, I'm not liking how winning the belts has gone into their justice storyline. They seem like every other guy now, just trying to advance their careers.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying winning the belts is a complete mistake. But it needs to be explained, ON TV how winning the belts goes toward their goals of justice. They could say "the more gold we collect, the more power we gain. And the more power we gain, the closer this diseased filled company comes crashing down from the hands of justice!" (Seriously, Imagine Ambrose saying that).

Right now, The Shield look like any other guys holding the belts. They're being portrayed as just random young guys hungry for gold. WWE needs to portray them as guys who believe they are bigger than the belts and only have them to reach their gold.

That's my two cents anyway.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Anyone else wish wwe sold nice shield tshirts? They only have one design and it's too plain and boring. Please wwe make a nice tshirt with thier sexy faces or something so I can fangirl wherever I go.


----------



## Lariatoh!

TD Stinger said:


> When is Ney Ney not in mark mode? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> *Moving on, I want to bring up something I brought up on Monday but got kind of got swept away in the Shield loving from the night before. *
> 
> It's a simple question? Why do The Shield want the belts in the first place. Please listen. The Shield is a group that is supposed to stop what they believe to be injustice in this company? How does winning championship gold go towards this goal? Winning belts like the US and Tag Team titles (for guys around The Shield's age) are supposed to be for guys trying to advance their careers. I'm just saying, I'm not liking how winning the belts has gone into their justice storyline. They seem like every other guy now, just trying to advance their careers.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying winning the belts is a complete mistake. But it needs to be explained, ON TV how winning the belts goes toward their goals of justice. They could say "the more gold we collect, the more power we gain. And the more power we gain, the closer this diseased filled company comes crashing down from the hands of justice!" (Seriously, Imagine Ambrose saying that).
> 
> Right now, The Shield look like any other guys holding the belts. They're being portrayed as just random young guys hungry for gold. WWE needs to portray them as guys who believe they are bigger than the belts and only have them to reach their gold.
> 
> That's my two cents anyway.


I answered your question only a few posts later in the thread. Check it out.


----------



## Ashly

SubZero3:16 said:


> saw this on tumblr, had to share


Wow whoever did that did an amazing job. It's perfect.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just recently saw that pic on tumblr too. Nice edit it is.
I'm tempted to draw Reigns and Rollins since I attempted Ambrose some time ago. I just can't get past this laziness I have. 



TD Stinger said:


> When is Ney Ney not in mark mode? lol.


NeyNey has has calmer moments. :lol


----------



## JackieLackey

I just hope that now that all 3 members have title gold, that they get some good competition. No more Kofi and Team Hell No, step it up a bit.


----------



## Lariatoh!

JackieLackey said:


> I just hope that now that all 3 members have title gold, that they get some good competition. No more Kofi and Team Hell No, step it up a bit.


Ummm who's better than Bryan?? I hope we get Ambrose/ Bryan for US belt


----------



## heelguy95

I think Dean Ambrose needs to break off from The Shield sooner than later and I hope they do it so at least they all look good. Maybe they all have their own reasons and that can be a storyline.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

No need to break up The Shield, I would love it if they became like a Four Horsemen type of stable where they go their seperate ways but still have eachothers backs.

Another way to go would be to have them keep going strong until WM30 and thats when Ambrose becomes drunk with power and Rollins being the reasonable one says that Ambrose has lost sight of what The Shield is all about and they begin a feud that culminates at Summerslam 2014.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Hopefully, Bryan, Jericho and maybe even a returning Christian will all face Dean for this title soon, that would make some great matches.


----------



## tbp82

THANOS said:


> No kidding.



Not trying to turn this into a Carlito thread but its not but anyone who takes one look at the photos above can see that despite Carlito's tweet being a joke he has a better physique than Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> Not trying to turn this into a Carlito thread but its not but anyone who takes one look at the photos above can see that despite Carlito's tweet being a joke he has a better physique than Rollins and Ambrose.


"Better" is a matter of opinion. He's on the same level. Throw some baby oil on Ambrose and Rollins and you get the same effect.


----------



## hbkmickfan

I think the Shield needs to eat a loss to Team Hell no before their rematch. This rivalry has been pretty one sided, this last Raw would have been a perfect time to give them a loss in my opinion.


----------



## tbp82

SubZero3:16 said:


> "Better" is a matter of opinion. He's on the same level. Throw some baby oil on Ambrose and Rollins and you get the same effect.


I have to disagree here. Carlito has more mass and is leaner than Ambrose and Rollins. Rollins is just slim and Ambrose despite getting in better shape as of late isn't close to what Carlito is in that picture Carlito has much better tone than Ambrose.


----------



## MJD32

I wouldn't want Ambrose to look like Carlito. Carlito looks freakish to me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

hbkmickfan said:


> I think the Shield needs to eat a loss to Team Hell no before their rematch. This rivalry has been pretty one sided, this last Raw would have been a perfect time to give them a loss in my opinion.


So the night right after they win the belts they should have had a lost? Because that makes so much sense when you are trying to establish a strong team? Usually that is how it work with WWE Championship belts but for goodness sakes we have already established that they are being groomed for the future. How would them losing their first match help Team Hell No or The Shield?



tbp82 said:


> I have to disagree here. Carlito has more mass and is leaner than Ambrose and Rollins. Rollins is just slim and Ambrose despite getting in better shape as of late isn't close to what Carlito is in that picture Carlito has much better tone than Ambrose.


Have you looked at Rollins properly? That guy is not slim. His shoulders and arms are pretty huge, even back in FCW, he was bigger than Ambrose.



MJD32 said:


> I wouldn't want Ambrose to look like Carlito. Carlito looks freakish to me.


Exactly. Something around that ab area looks a bit off. Besides who cares, they are main eventing in the WWE at the end of the day.


----------



## Asenath

tbp82 said:


> Not trying to turn this into a Carlito thread but its not but anyone who takes one look at the photos above can see that despite Carlito's tweet being a joke he has a better physique than Rollins and Ambrose.


He has a more muscular physique, but as a matter of aesthetic and proportion, it is not more pleasing than Rollins or Ambrose.

He's just swole.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Throw some baby oil on Ambrose and Rollins and you get the same effect.


----------



## HeliWolf

It's totally a good idea to have a team with a dysfunctional history triumph over a group who's thing is that they're really, really awesome at teamwork.

Can't see anything wrong with that at all.


----------



## Itami

I really miss Dean topless.










Not but seriously.

As much as Big Show buries people, him and Dean should feud so we can relive the glory moments of WM.


----------



## hbkmickfan

SubZero3:16 said:


> So the night right after they win the belts they should have had a lost? Because that makes so much sense when you are trying to establish a strong team? Usually that is how it work with WWE Championship belts but for goodness sakes we have already established that they are being groomed for the future. How would them losing their first match help Team Hell No or The Shield?


They are already more than established as a strong team, a loss isn't going to do anything to change that. One sided feuds don't help either side though.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

For all the "GOLD" they have, I still want them to get more.


----------



## SubZero3:16

hbkmickfan said:


> They are already more than established as a strong team, a loss isn't going to do anything to change that. One sided feuds don't help either side though.


It establishes the fact that they are the better team. A team that works together is better than a dysfuctional one.

Asenath! You stole my favourite gif. :lol


----------



## Callisto

:ambrose2 @ the thought of a Big Show/Ambrose feud.

I'd much prefer a Cena/Ambrose, Punk/Ambrose, or a Jericho/Ambrose storyline.


----------



## tbp82

Do you guys and gals think the fact that thier has been no update on Roman's status is a good or bad thing?


----------



## JackieLackey

Itami said:


> I really miss Dean topless.


A beautiful specimen


----------



## hbkmickfan

SubZero3:16 said:


> It establishes the fact that they are the better team. A team that works together is better than a dysfuctional one.
> 
> Asenath! You stole my favourite gif. :lol


Tell me, how are you supposed to create real drama in a feud in which one team always wins and that there is no expectation of them losing? This is supposed to be the Shield vs Team Hell No, a team that held the belts for 8 months. This isn't the Globe Trotters vs the Washington Generals, but the WWE is treating it as such.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

tbp82 said:


> Do you guys and gals think the fact that thier has been no update on Roman's status is a good or bad thing?


I think it's a good thing. If it'd be more serious I think we would've heard more from it by now.

hbkmickfan has a point. The Shield should lose to Hell No at some point, maybe not as a team, but at least in singles matches. What kinda feud is that where the same guy always wins?


----------



## NeyNey

Nothing's wrong with Ambrose body.
He must have worked fucking hard on it, if you compare then and now. 
It's outstanding. Also, fucking scars. :ann2



> Do you guys and gals think the fact that thier has been no update on Roman's status is a good or bad thing?


I hope good.


----------



## trevs909

Fucking love the shield, best thing in wwe right now.


----------



## tbp82

NeyNey said:


> Nothing's wrong with Ambrose body.
> He must have worked fucking hard on it, if you compare then and now.
> It's outstanding. Also, fucking scars. :ann2
> 
> 
> 
> I hope good.


Yeah me to when Zigglers status was up in the air correct me if I'm wrong but I think WWE addressed it on WWE.com before Smackdown even aired. So, I'm hoping this means that Roman will continue to be used on TV leading into Payback.


----------



## ShadowCat

Itami said:


> I really miss Dean topless.


:watson


----------



## THANOS

tbp82 said:


> Yeah me to when Zigglers status was up in the air correct me if I'm wrong but I think WWE addressed it on WWE.com before Smackdown even aired. So, I'm hoping this means that Roman will continue to be used on TV leading into Payback.


We can only hope man. I still can't believe how good Roman has gotten since this Shield angle first began. He's miles ahead of guys like Ryback and may get to Sheamus' level by sometime next year, which is a great feat to accomplish, since Sheamus is right up there with Cesaro as the best big man workers on the current main roster.


----------



## SubZero3:16

hbkmickfan said:


> Tell me, how are you supposed to create real drama in a feud in which one team always wins and that there is no expectation of them losing? This is supposed to be the Shield vs Team Hell No, a team that held the belts for 8 months. This isn't the Globe Trotters vs the Washington Generals, but the WWE is treating it as such.


Because I don't think the feud is really between them and Hell No, but more about planting the seeds for Hell No's eventual breakup. It has already started on Monday with Bryan's concern about being 'the weak link'.


----------



## THANOS

SubZero3:16 said:


> Because I don't think the feud is really between them and Hell No, but more about planting the seeds for Hell No's eventual breakup. *It has already started on Monday with Bryan's concern about being 'the weak link'.*


And may or may not be continuing on Smackdown :mark:


----------



## Cheg

They really need to add more detail to this storyline. 

It is currently 3 guys that appeared from NXT and randomly attack. The reasons have not been explained anywhere near good enough.

I feel this is yet another lacklustre storyline from creative.


----------



## hbkmickfan

SubZero3:16 said:


> Because I don't think the feud is really between them and Hell No, but more about planting the seeds for Hell No's eventual breakup. It has already started on Monday with Bryan's concern about being 'the weak link'.


It is possible to do both.


----------



## Itami

Cheg said:


> They really need to add more detail to this storyline.
> 
> It is currently 3 guys that appeared from NXT and randomly attack. The reasons have not been explained anywhere near good enough.
> 
> I feel this is yet another lacklustre storyline from creative.


Have to agree with this, even though I think they will ruin them if they made their storyline the focal point like with Nexus.

I also feel like they're not utilizing their gimmick properly. On Raw for exmaple, when they were cutting their promo, they were more like _we won the title_ just like any other normal wrestler, instead of talking about how others having these titles would be an injustice because of so and so and what they're gonna try to accomplish with them moving forward.

Another thing that bugs me is that they feel like a part of the show when their gimmick anything but that. Constantly showing them on screen and whatnot, which I get... we need something to come back to later on or after commercial, but still.

I wish they'd get paid to do more work for others too.


ALSO: for anyone still bothered with the height talk 



















Think his legit height is 6'3 though.

Seth and Roman are probably the same too.


----------



## 96powerstroker

I think reigns looks the biggest and tallest and Rollins looks the shortest and smallest.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

THANOS said:


> And may or may not be continuing on Smackdown :mark:


----------



## Soulrollins

Meh, Rollins is more taller than ambrose.


----------



## THANOS

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


There's plenty to look forward to this year my good man! :mark: Swagger got a really good push for you, Sheamus is always getting pushed, Ziggler is world champ, The Shield will continue winning titles and earning brass rings, Punk will return and probably feud with Lesnar and maybe RVD, a renewed push of Sandow, Bryan looks to be in the beginning of his long overdue face push to the main event as the next top face to join the ranks; and we'll probably get the debuts of Bray Wyatt, Kassius Ohno, Adrian Neville, Paige and the Ascension. 2013 looks to be very very promising.


----------



## Bushmaster

Fresh new talent :mark: amazing you have many calling the roster the weakest ever. WWE has so much talent on their hand they don't even know what to do with it at times.


----------



## Asenath

Ambrose is taller than Reigns, whose billed ACC Football height was listed as 6'3

The three are within an inch or two of each other and all of them are good sized men. So it's pretty irrelevant


----------



## THANOS

SoupBro said:


> Fresh new talent :mark: amazing you have many calling the roster the weakest ever. WWE has so much talent on their hand they don't even know what to do with it at times.


Well, whiners gonna whine my friend! lol We have the best roster since the the ruthless aggression era with us now, and just wait until we bring up all the top talent from NXT to join our roster, and we rid ourselves of the Santino's, Jackson's, and Tatsu's of the world. Eventually every single talent on our roster will be useful in some way with superstar potential if WWE chooses to take advantage of it.


----------



## Asenath

SoupBro said:


> Fresh new talent :mark: amazing you have many calling the roster the weakest ever. WWE has so much talent on their hand they don't even know what to do with it at times.


I agree. All things considered, there is a bumper crop of pure wrestling talent. The problem is the writing


----------



## jamal.

Considering for the fact that Sami Zayn beat two WWE roster bound guys in his debut, I think that he will be on the roster quickly as possible. I have a feeling that Wyatt will debut in July/Aug. Not really for sure on Ohno and Neville. I just like to see this great roster coming altogether lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hey guys.


----------



## JackieLackey

Itami said:


>


6'3 of pure hunk. Gorgeous man with a voice and talent to boot. Who cares if he's not gigantic, he could whoop half if not more of the roster.


----------



## Da Silva

Taker2theMoon said:


> Hey guys.


Hmm, not sure if you just ruined or improved all the wanks I had when I was 15.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Da Silva said:


> Hmm, not sure if you just ruined or improved all the wanks I had when I was 15.


:lol


----------



## Jingoro

only great thing going on in the wwe by far. i loved how they acted in their raw 6 man tag match. talking shit and the facial expressions of ambrose and rollins while reigns was in there. just so fucking cool. rollins has really surprised me. did everyone expect him to be this good? i just kept reading online about ambrose.


----------



## Asenath

Jingoro said:


> only great thing going on in the wwe by far. i loved how they acted in their raw 6 man tag match. talking shit and the facial expressions of ambrose and rollins while reigns was in there. just so fucking cool. rollins has really surprised me. did everyone expect him to be this good? i just kept reading online about ambrose.


I expected him to be excellent in the ring, but did not think he would adapt to being a heel so well. He's the paragon of a babyface. But he was the best wrestler by my estimation, though the other two are a pleasure to watch as well.


----------



## heelguy95

Asenath said:


> I expected him to be excellent in the ring, but did not think he would adapt to being a heel so well. He's the paragon of a babyface. But he was the best wrestler by my estimation, though the other two are a pleasure to watch as well.


Uhhh.. Reigns has the least wrestling skills.. and mic.


----------



## Cyon

Find this on the funny wrestling pictures thread and just had to post it here.


----------



## Ashly

Taker2theMoon said:


> Hey guys.


OMG :lmao


----------



## THANOS

heelguy95 said:


> Uhhh.. Reigns has the least wrestling skills.. and mic.


She's talking about Rollins :kobe


----------



## Asenath

heelguy95 said:


> Uhhh.. Reigns has the least wrestling skills.. and mic.


But we were talking about Rollins.

Reigns is green, for sure. But he's got upside for days.


----------



## NeyNey

*DELBUSTO!* I have withdrawal symptoms... enaldo


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> *DELBUSTO!* I have withdrawal symptoms... enaldo


I was wondering what happened to him. Where is he?

I think Rollins needs to be showcased a bit more. Right now he's being overshadowed by Ambrose and Reigns. It's not really that surprising that Reigns is showing a lot of promise. His dad is a WWE Hall of Famer. Probably picked up something while growing up.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

any update on Reigns ankle injury?


----------



## Hypno

Just watched this weeks Smackdown, I swear The Shield always manage to steal the show. They've had great match after great match, either together or in singles. I'm so glad they haven't dropped the ball on them...yet.


----------



## x78

Gene_Wilder said:


> any update on Reigns ankle injury?


He looked like he just tweaked it, it may have even been kayfabe since the commentators made heavy reference to it and used it to put over the unity of The Shield as a team, and Reigns continued in the match. I doubt it's anything too serious in either case.


----------



## heelguy95

Sometimes I just nod my head to creeps who make things like this http://www.quotev.com/story/3016897/You-are-mine-Dean-Ambrose-Love-story/30/


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Just noticed Ambrose and I share the same birthday lol. December 7th


----------



## ruderick

Getting overpushed now. Others in the company more deserving IMO.

If Ziggler, and Bryan had received such strong pushes they would both be bonafide main event players now rather than level below Cena/Punk.


----------



## 96powerstroker

I like these guys and I'm not saying this cause I think these guys are the shit. They just a breathe of fresh air


----------



## ShadowCat

Teh_TaKeR said:


> Just noticed Ambrose and I share the same birthday lol. December 7th


I wish i shared the same bed as Dean :watson


----------



## SubZero3:16

ShadowCat said:


> I wish i shared the same bed as Dean :watson


That's a long waiting line there :lol

Speaking of birthdays Reigns' tommorrow and Seth's is next Tuesday.

Awesome match on Smackdown. Reigns didn't look like he landed badly on the ankle so he should be fine.


----------



## Itami

for anyone who missed smackdown

this is what happened











Where is that girl who speaks inappropriately about Sheamus but also loves Shield???


----------



## ShadowCat

Itami said:


> for anyone who missed smackdown
> 
> this is what happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that girl who speaks inappropriately about Sheamus but also loves Shield???


PMSL didn't see this what is Dean doing there? He does realize that isn't me right? I bet Sheamus was soaking yet anyways ^^


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> for anyone who missed smackdown
> 
> this is what happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that girl who speaks inappropriately about Sheamus but also loves Shield???


I saw that, and I was like wtf is Dean doing? It reminds me of a cat rubbing its head against a tree when he wants to scratch it.


----------



## hazuki

New sig :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Anyone see tonight's Shield match?

Seth Rollins can sell like a motherfucker.

That is all.

:rollins


----------



## Asenath

ruderick said:


> Getting overpushed now. Others in the company more deserving IMO.
> 
> If Ziggler, and Bryan had received such strong pushes they would both be bonafide main event players now rather than level below Cena/Punk.


A rising tide raises all the boats. WWE has dropped the ball previously, but by building one team strong they can build other teams during via their rivalries.


----------



## Asenath

Itami said:


> for anyone who missed smackdown
> 
> this is what happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that girl who speaks inappropriately about Sheamus but also loves Shield???


This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## CALΔMITY

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Anyone see tonight's Shield match?
> 
> Seth Rollins can sell like a motherfucker.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> :rollins


Yeah I watched it. Great match.
Rollins sells great, but I still lean more towards Ambrose in the selling department. He really knows how to throw in storytelling with his sells.


----------



## THANOS

Itami said:


> for anyone who missed smackdown
> 
> this is what happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that girl who speaks inappropriately about Sheamus but also loves Shield???


That looks weird yet intense lol. Speaking about intense.















Holy shit! :mark:


----------



## Daveybird

Shield vs Nexus. That would be AWESOME!!


----------



## Da Silva

Daveybird said:


> Shield vs Nexus. That would be AWESOME!!


It really wouldn't.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

That gif of dean rubbing sheamus face like a cat, can someone please remake that with puuurrrr or meow lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NO!

THANOS said:


> That looks weird yet intense lol. Speaking about intense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit! :mark:


I love this side of Bryan. I hope he gets a huge push as a singles star in the near future.


----------



## wwe4evr19

I have a feeling that two out of the three shield members will make it to the top. If they keep pushing them properly, I belive that both Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose will both rise to the top one day, and get either the Heavyweight title or the WWE Championship. And Reigns will most likely only rise to mid-card status, unless he can do better promos. He can wrestle really well, but doesn't seem to do so well with promos. Which is a good thing, they are hopefully keeping him in The Shield. Both Rollins and Ambrose have been crafting their skills in the Indy scenes for a long time before making it to wwe.


----------



## NeyNey

ShadowCat said:


> I wish i shared the same bed as Dean :watson


:lmao



Itami said:


> Where is that girl who speaks inappropriately about Sheamus but also loves Shield???


*
LovelyElle890*!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
I was thinking the exact same thing when I saw it and dat Smackdown pic with him and Sheamus. :lmao

ALSO THAT MATCH WAS FUCKING AWESOME!!! I _*LOVED*_ IT!!!


----------



## LovelyElle890

Itami said:


> for anyone who missed smackdown
> 
> this is what happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that girl who speaks inappropriately about Sheamus but also loves Shield???


:cheer I think you mean me and that is awesome. :cheer

I never doubt The Shield's unique ability to consistently put Sheamus in provocative positions. That is why they are so dearly loved. 

Honestly, if Sandow's mental beat down of Sheamus, The Shield's outright physical dominance over Sheamus, and Mark Henry's belt whipping had occurred on the same show then...:mark: :mark: :mark:.

I thoroughly enjoyed Sheamus being knocked down a peg last night. It should happen more often. 

:angel


----------



## PUNKY

heelguy95 said:


> Sometimes I just nod my head to creeps who make things like this http://www.quotev.com/story/3016897/You-are-mine-Dean-Ambrose-Love-story/30/


:lmao:lmao:lmao what the hell is that!!! i need to read more of them just for the lols,very strange


----------



## DOPA

Daniel Bryan's character development at the moment is awesome :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'm so going to be enjoying upcoming Daniel Bryan matches :mark:


----------



## validreasoning

i hope they book a 20minute bryan and rollins match on raw in the near future, those two work so well together and the crowd gets so into everything from bryans offence to rollins' selling


----------



## Soulrollins

Damn...This thread is full of fangirls (and some gays too).

Want to see Bryan por wwe title!


----------



## SonoShion

Soulrollins said:


> Damn...This thread is full of fangirls (and some gays too).
> 
> Want to see Bryan por wwe title!


Nothing more sexy than chicks rooting for Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns :brie


----------



## Asenath

I'm covering my eyes and paging down quickly because I had to go in to work and missed Smackdown.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

The Shield and Daniel Bryan are the best things going in the business right now.

Watching The Shields match on Smackdown I realized that I'm totally fine with them losing a match as a group now. Listen to that Smackdown-crowd how pumped up they were at a potential Shield-defeat. Thats what all this is about. Getting the fans invested.
The Shield has been built up really strong thus far and a defeat wouldn't hurt them one bit.


----------



## 96powerstroker

A lost is good only if it done right. Having the same old tired ppl come out and beat the same old ppl gets yawn....... Oh sorry I mean tiring 

I enjoy guys that can actually go and keep me entertained.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Love gangsta Roman


----------



## Smoogle




----------



## WrestlingforEverII

^^ Crazy picture. 

Happy Birthday to the beast Roman Reigns


----------



## kronos96

Smoogle said:


>


Really cool picture.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Smoogle said:


>


That's just plain awesome.


----------



## NeyNey

kronos96 said:


> Really cool pic.


Yep.  Looks awesome.


----------



## Ashly

That's an awesome pic. Love it.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I've been looking around and it seems you guys aren't the only ones that believe.

Some serious competition for fan girls of the year.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

Smoogle said:


>


*What an amazing picture. Reigns is my favorite member of the Shield. It's only fitting that he gets to take a picture with his cousin who happens to be my favorite wrestler ever. Awesome.*


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Now that the Shield have gotten legit borderline-ME status, when the Rock comes back he definitely should interact with his cousin. Still baffles me why they didn't bring that in as part of the storyline when they attacked him in January, but thats fine as long as it happens eventually.


----------



## Chrome

Awesome pic there.


----------



## Fresen

SubZero3:16 said:


> Love gangsta Roman
> 
> 
> I have noticed he has been doing this recently. I only started watching again after a long break, at about Royal Rumble time. Is it a new thing? Or has he always done it, either way I love it but was wondering if he is maybe starting to get a bit more comfortable breaking out a bit of attitude. I remember Dean and Seth doing a lot of trash talking but not so much Roman, anyway I think he should keep doing it.


----------



## Cyon

Reigns looking like a boss in that picture.

I'm wondering if WWE is going to let them gain some more titles while still holding onto the tag and US titles, or will they drop them first and then win some other titles?

Would be great if it was the former.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Smoogle said:


>


So much awesomeness in one pic...lawd :watson


----------



## Delbusto

Technically not a Shield video, but they are featured in it so just sharing. Don't know if it will stay up very long.


----------



## NeyNey

Delbusto1 said:


> Technically not a Shield video, but they are featured in it so just sharing. Don't know if it will stay up very long.


2:38 - 2:57

godlike.


----------



## NO!

Rock was interviewed recently where he was asked what current guys impressed him the most, and it kind of rubbed me the wrong way how he spent most of the time talking about Roman Reigns just because they're related. I know Reigns is pretty good, but it leaves a foul taste in my mouth to see people with connections or people who kiss the right ass get the most opportunities at the expense of those who might be even better than they are. Once again, not bashing Reigns at all... just saying that it seemingly happens a lot in the business and it's somewhat annoying.


----------



## Da Silva

That happens in all industries. If you are in a position to help your friends and family, you will. Everyone else should also be given equally good opportunities for the sake of fairness, but helping friends and family is something everyone does. There's nothing wrong with it, everyone wants to see their loved ones succeeding in life. 'The system' is known for keeping people down, and that's wrong, but that's a different debate.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Smoogle said:


>


That fucking picture <3.


----------



## SonoShion

Delbusto, I somehow missed the Punt kick in this clip or did you leave it out on purpose?

OT, I'd definitely pay for those shirts.


























Has anyone experience with Redbubble?


----------



## Delbusto

NeyNey said:


> 2:38 - 2:57
> 
> godlike.


Yeah that was awesome seeing all three of them hold their belts together, very cool visual.



SonoShion said:


> Delbusto, I somehow missed the Punt kick in this clip or did you leave it out on purpose?


It's at 1:40 when the second song starts.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

NO! said:


> Rock was interviewed recently where he was asked what current guys impressed him the most, and it kind of rubbed me the wrong way how he spent most of the time talking about Roman Reigns just because they're related. I know Reigns is pretty good, but it leaves a foul taste in my mouth to see people with connections or people who kiss the right ass get the most opportunities at the expense of those who might be even better than they are. Once again, not bashing Reigns at all... just saying that it seemingly happens a lot in the business and it's somewhat annoying.


He spent the majority talking about Fandango, not Reigns.

You are making it a lot bigger than what it is in terms of Rock/Reigns anyway. He wasn't even just praising him because of the relations, he thinks the guy is pretty damn good. He didn't even spend a whole bunch of time on Reigns either. He just said he looks great and is talented, then he said all three of them are doing great as a whole. Im sure Rock likes all three especially since he did some work with them in January. That little bit really left a bad taste in your mouth?


----------



## Green Light

BUT ROCK HE POWERBOMBED YOU!


----------



## Spicoli

Delbusto1 said:


> Technically not a Shield video, but they are featured in it so just sharing. Don't know if it will stay up very long.


OH MY FUCKIN GOD! THESE ARE ALWAYS AMAZING! IM REALLY GLAD I WATCHED EXTREME RULES! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom

*The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



> Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson posted a message earlier today on Twitter wishing Roman Reigns a happy birthday. In his message, Rock makes a bold prediction.
> 
> "Big birthday love to my cousin @WWE @WWERomanReigns Stay humble & hungry. Proud of you. #FutureWWEChamp," he wrote.
> 
> Reigns thanked fans for their birthday wishes, writing on Twitter, "Thanks for all the Birthday shoutouts, we're going to celebrate by serving up justice and owning #WWERedDeer tonight!"


http://ringsidenews.com/article/9789/the-rock-says-roman-reigns-will-be-a-future-wwe-champion/

Now push him! :vince5


----------



## tabish.f16

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Reigns is rock's cousin!? I did not know that. 
Personally I think Reigns will get upper midcardish...probably WHC picture. His mic skills needs improvement. A little more moves need to be added into his arsenal as well.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Oh fuck. Yep this confirms he'll be the biggest star from the shield.


----------



## TakerFreak

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

:reigns:mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Rock also bought Tamina a brand new car, all about that fam love.


----------



## 751161

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

*Roman Reigns* - WWE Champion
*Dean Ambrose* - World Heavyweight Champion
*Seth Rollins* - Intercontinental Champion

:mark: :mark: IT'S A DREAM.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Well Reigns is the son of a WWE Hall of Famer, Sika so anything is possible especially when you've been born into it.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Reigns will be the face of the company in a few years. He's got everything Vince wants.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



tabish.f16 said:


> Reigns is rock's cousin!? I did not know that.


lol, seems like every Samoan wrestler is related to each other in some way.

After Shield is done, they should have a "Samoan Warriors" stable. Reigns, Usos,Tamina leading it. Reigns going after IC/US title, Usos for tag, and Tamina for womens. Then each week they talk about "their leader", and after a few weeks/months....The Rock returns and leads this stable!


----------



## NO!

WrestlingforEverII said:


> He spent the majority talking about Fandango, not Reigns.
> 
> You are making it a lot bigger than what it is in terms of Rock/Reigns anyway. He wasn't even just praising him because of the relations, he thinks the guy is pretty damn good. He didn't even spend a whole bunch of time on Reigns either. He just said he looks great and is talented, then he said all three of them are doing great as a whole. Im sure Rock likes all three especially since he did some work with them in January. That little bit really left a bad taste in your mouth?


Maybe I am reading into it too much, I'm just somewhat afraid that Reigns could be the only guy of the three to get a major push because of his size and the fact that he's related to The Rock. I'm also basing this off of things I've heard others say (Scott Hall for instance). I wouldn't want the company to follow the traditional way of thinking, and I'd like for them to leave room for guys who aren't necessarily "big". But I'm sure it won't happen, as they seem to be high on all of them... as they're currently getting a very nice push considering the amount of time they've been on the main roster.


----------



## NO!

SonoShion said:


> Delbusto, I somehow missed the Punt kick in this clip or did you leave it out on purpose?
> 
> OT, I'd definitely pay for those shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone experience with Redbubble?



This is a nice design as well, even though I don't think I'd prefer it on a T shirt


----------



## SubZero3:16

Delbusto1 said:


> Technically not a Shield video, but they are featured in it so just sharing. Don't know if it will stay up very long.


Delbusto! You're back.

That video just made Extreme Rules appear so epic. I mean if I didn't watch it and that was the commercial to buy the dvd I would've been sold.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I don't know, he has the look and seems to be charismatic, but I'm sure there's a reason he's talked less than Rollins in most of the Shield promos. He has a naturally great speaking voice, but I don't think he's a good talker at the same time, he'll have to prove himself both on the mic and in the ring.


----------



## Asenath

Jesus Christ. Quit talking about Ambrose & Rollins like they're Low-Ki or some shit. They're big guys. If I were to meet them, I'd be about mid-chest height to either of them.


----------



## jamal.

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

He can be future WWE champ, but he's not gonna be the only one in The Shield that's gonna be one.


----------



## 751161

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Loudness said:


> I don't know, he has the look and seems to be charismatic, but I'm sure there's a reason he's talked less than Rollins in most of the Shield promos. He has a naturally great speaking voice, but I don't think he's a good talker at the same time, he'll have to prove himself both on the mic and in the ring.


Mic Work isn't that all important to be honest. As long as he gets the job done, there's no problems. he's pretty decent to be honest, better than most on the roster. I wouldn't imagine Reigns' promos being long anyway, just short and sweet.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

NO! said:


> Maybe I am reading into it too much, I'm just somewhat afraid that Reigns could be the only guy of the three to get a major push because of his size and the fact that he's related to The Rock. I'm also basing this off of things I've heard others say (Scott Hall for instance). I wouldn't want the company to follow the traditional way of thinking, and I'd like for them to leave room for guys who aren't necessarily "big". But I'm sure it won't happen, as they seem to be high on all of them... as they're currently getting a very nice push considering the amount of time they've been on the main roster.


True but I honestly think the three of them have a very bright future. Only time will tell though.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



validreasoning said:


> the shield is clearly a vehicle to get reigns over, surround him with two exceptional workers, hide his current weaknesses and then in a year or two he is ready to go, its the path they used for batista and it will be the path they use for reigns, he is big, great look, he is the rocks cousin, he is improving all the time (only starting training to be a wrestler a little over 2 years ago)


:cheer


----------



## Stroker Ace

NO! said:


> This is a nice design as well, even though I don't think I'd prefer it on a T shirt


I'd rock that.

They should definitely make a single one for Rollins and Dean.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Four years from now and Roman Reigns could believably be the face of the WWE, especially if he keeps improving at the exponential rate he is going by now. All the tools and raw talent and potential to be the very top and to be a WWE World Heavyweight Champion and WWE Champion. He's solid gold. The Rock knows this, Triple H surely knows it, Vince McMahon needs to know it. Roman Reigns is a WWE gold mine.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I think all of the members of The Shield are future WWE champions. The potential is just huge for all three as single competitors imo.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I think all three are future WWE champions, but Reigns is the type Vince loves: big


----------



## JackieLackey

Soulrollins said:


> Damn...This thread is full of fangirls (and *some gays* too).
> 
> Want to see Bryan por wwe title!


Only because Dean's looks and persona appeal to the gay audience. With me, every time I see him, it's like heaven.

*fap fap fap* :cheer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

:rock4 :austin :HHH

:reigns :ambrose2 :rollins

:vince5


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Cena vs Reigns at MItB for the title cos Da Rock said so :vince5


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Reigns is basically like Ryback but more cool looking.


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Regardless of his blood, Reigns is one impressive looking motherfucker....Imagine if he had even half the mic skills of the Rock....


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

The _only_ thing that's in the way of all 3 members of the Shield eventually becoming WWE/World Heavyweight champions are the monkeys that run WWE creative. They BETTER NOT fuck this up.


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

"Thanks for all the Birthday shoutouts, we're going to celebrate by serving up justice and owning #WWERedDeer tonight!"

Lol I like how he's basically playing a face in that tweet. Serving justice and kissing babies. Believe in the Shield!!!


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

*I've been saying it all along. Reigns is a beast!*


dxbender said:


> lol, seems like every Samoan wrestler is related to each other in some way.
> 
> After Shield is done, they should have a "Samoan Warriors" stable. Reigns, Usos,Tamina leading it. Reigns going after IC/US title, Usos for tag, and Tamina for womens. Then each week they talk about "their leader", and after a few weeks/months....The Rock returns and leads this stable!





AmWolves10 said:


> Reigns is basically like Ryback but more cool looking.


*No to both of these.*


----------



## Ashly

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I would love it if Rock had a singles match with Reigns. I'd definitely watch that.


----------



## Minder Jahal

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Ashly said:


> I would love it if Rock had a singles match with Reigns. I'd definitely watch that.


Yeah, it'd be quality if The Rock puts Reigns over in a match at Wrestlemania. Now THAT would be the passing of the torch, not Cena/Rock 2.


----------



## Eddie Ray

sooo has anyone heard of this rare dean sighting in 2006 or is purely a rumour? Tumblr has started this, on the dean ambrose tag.

discuss...


----------



## Asenath

Eddie Ray said:


> sooo has anyone heard of this rare dean sighting in 2006 or is purely a rumour? Tumblr has started this, on the dean ambrose tag.
> 
> discuss...


2006 is when he got his first dark matches with WWE. It's entirely possible.


----------



## Eulonzo

Delbusto1 said:


> Technically not a Shield video, but they are featured in it so just sharing. Don't know if it will stay up very long.


You are amazing. :mark:


----------



## TempestH

Asenath said:


> A rising tide raises all the boats. WWE has dropped the ball previously, but by building one team strong they can build other teams during via their rivalries.


Yes, that's true. Unfortunately, if you put Rollins and Reigns in the tag division now, or push some midcarder (actual midcarders, not directionless main eventers) to be a threat to Ambrose's U.S. Title, people will be more likely to see it as a step down for The Shield, rather than a step up for their challengers and complain about them being "buried".


----------



## Bearodactyl

TempestH said:


> Yes, that's true. Unfortunately, if you put Rollins and Reigns in the tag division now, or push some midcarder (actual midcarders, not directionless main eventers) to be a threat to Ambrose's U.S. Title, people will be more likely to see it as a step down for The Shield, rather than a step up for their challengers and complain about them being "buried".


Well they should try to not see it that way. Would improve their enjoyment of the show


----------



## Rawbar

Here's what needs to be 'done' to The Shield; Have Lesnar, Ryback, and Kingsley(that guy that works with AJ and Zigler) team up and hog tie the shield. *Then,* give the shield flat top hair cuts, ala Sgt. Carter from the Gomer Pyle show. *Then,* while the audience roars with laughter, have Ryback, Lesner, and Kingsley shout to the trussed up Shield, " Come on now,.....**squeal** like a pig! LOL..


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Well no shit. The group was created just as a way to enhance him, since Ambrose doesn't need it and Rollins likely ceiling is as a Morrison level babyface.


----------



## Smarky Smark




----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*









Here you go guys.


----------



## Rawbar

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



xD7oom said:


> http://ringsidenews.com/article/9789/the-rock-says-roman-reigns-will-be-a-future-wwe-champion/
> 
> Now push him! :vince5


Well, guess we've found out that Rock is as nutzo as The Shield...


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



tabish.f16 said:


> Reigns is rock's cousin!? I did not know that.
> Personally I think Reigns will get upper midcardish...probably WHC picture. His mic skills needs improvement. A little more moves need to be added into his arsenal as well.


I think the WHC would look perfect on Reigns. He just has that look to him.

Same way it looked good on ADR.


----------



## Rawbar

Hey imagine what those tatoos will look like when those guys are in their 80's?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Oh fuck. Yep this confirms he'll be the biggest star from the shield.


How does it confirm that :lol

He'll have to improve a lot if he wants to surpass Ambrose who the wwe looks to be behind all the way.


----------



## Da Silva

Rawbar said:


> Hey imagine what those tatoos will look like when those guys are in their 80's?


Cool as fuck, they'll grow awesome beards and start smoking pipes too.


----------



## Ekaf

The fact that this guy made his wrestling debut in 2010 and is already this good says something for his future.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I agree with The Rock on this one. Roman Reigns has the look and the potential of being a future main eventer but it's up to Roman Reigns to deliver to those expectations and it's also up to the WWE to give him a chance to deliver to those expectations.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

lol just noticing they kind of have the same sleeve tattoo 

#keepin it in the fam


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I see something in all of them. Ambrose is a given, but Reigns and Rollins are often overlooked when people discuss the Shield as individuals, from what I've seen anyway. 

_All_ of them will be megastars. 

Regardless of whether or not Rock's his cousin, and with or without his endorsement, he's still going to be a star.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I think Reigns is a little more than a generic powerhouse... Future wwe champion? Maybe.

But Rollins and Ambrose has more to give.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Shame he has none of the Charisma.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Roman Reigns vs Rock at the next Mania~!! I'd honestly rather see that over Rock vs Brock :russo


----------



## Asenath

Rawbar said:


> Hey imagine what those tatoos will look like when those guys are in their 80's?


They'll look like precious memories from a time when both men were virile and vigorous and all that other good manly stuff.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Ambrose and Reigns will be WWE campions.

I can only picture Rollins as a midcarder, with R.V.D type role.


----------



## Aid

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I can't believe I actually saw Reigns play live when he was in College at Georgia Tech. 










Makes you wonder just how well that potential NFL and WWE deal could be with guys like Lesnar, The Rock, JBL, Goldberg, Reigns, Titus O'neil, and others having football backgrounds. I wish Reigns the best of luck. I was skeptical about him being in the Shield when they first debuted, but he's really grown on me.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

He's not great on the mic, but then again we haven't heard him speak for longer than a minute at a time but he's definitely not terrible either. He has a natural presence about him and charisma, a great look and is pretty decent in the ring. Polish up his mic skills and he'll be a huge star.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

*I have no doubt in my mind that all three members of The Shield, will go on to do great things, during the group, and after the group.*


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Right now, Reigns is all untapped potential. 

He's a good talker outside the ring - the Wrestlemania interviews with various blogs were all very good, and he participated equally with the other two. He's got athleticism for days. Whoever said he wasn't charismatic needs to get his or her prescription checked. BUT - and this is my big but - he's only been wrestling for 2 years, and hasn't wrestled anywhere but WWE developmental programs. And we all know I have less than zero faith in WWE developmental. But it is what it is, he's partnered with two 10 year veterans of the indies, and he's producing good work for his skill level.

I'll go with Dwayne's assessment and say cousin Roman will hold the title some time in the next 5 years. But he won't have it before Ambrose.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well no shit. The group was created just as a way to enhance him, since Ambrose doesn't need it and *Rollins likely ceiling is as a Morrison level babyface*.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Some people also believe in Santa.

I'm keeping an open mind though... whatever, anythings possible


----------



## Callisto

Itami said:


>


For once, Sheamus is the object of my envy, and I don't envy many people mind you.

God I'm such a bottom bitch, but I just don't care. Lord give me the strength, power, and GLORY, because I'm going to need a minute to myself.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Asenath said:


> Right now, Reigns is all untapped potential.
> 
> He's a good talker outside the ring - the Wrestlemania interviews with various blogs were all very good, and he participated equally with the other two. He's got athleticism for days. Whoever said he wasn't charismatic needs to get his or her prescription checked. BUT - and this is my big but - he's only been wrestling for 2 years, and hasn't wrestled anywhere but WWE developmental programs.* And we all know I have less than zero faith in WWE developmental.* But it is what it is, he's partnered with two 10 year veterans of the indies, and he's producing good work for his skill level.
> 
> I'll go with Dwayne's assessment and say cousin Roman will hold the title some time in the next 5 years. But he won't have it before Ambrose.


No, I don't think anybody knew that, but thanks for telling us.


----------



## Asenath

TehJerichoFan said:


> For once, Sheamus is the object of my envy, and I don't envy many people mind you.
> 
> God I'm such a bottom bitch, but I just don't care. Lord give me the strength, power, and GLORY, because I'm going to need a minute to myself.


----------



## JackieLackey

TehJerichoFan said:


> For once, Sheamus is the object of my envy, and I don't envy many people mind you.
> 
> God I'm such a bottom bitch, but I just don't care. Lord give me the strength, power, and GLORY, because I'm going to need a minute to myself.


:lmao

I'm not sharing Dean :flip


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

They seem high on the group and he's family with Rock so it's possible.


----------



## Asenath

JackieLackey said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'm not sharing Dean :flip


You kind of have to. We've all agreed to be sister wives & husband.


----------



## insanitydefined

Out of all three Shield members, I honestly would rank Reigns last right now. He's still fantastic for how long he's been wrestling, but he doesn't have the mic skills of Ambrose, or the ring skills of Rollins. Maybe he'll surpass those two some day, but right now his look is his main selling point.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Dem polynesian tats.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

When I watched his debut match on NXT I made a thread about him having the it factor and that he had huge potential. He hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Asenath said:


>


He's not a main eventer just because you think he's hot, woman.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Warrior said:


> They seem high on the group and he's family with Rock so it's possible.


Rock can make it possible. That's Vince's original golden boy.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not a main eventer just because you think he's hot, woman.


He's not going to be a main eventer because he gives me the panty tingles. He's going to be a main eventer because he has some of the best ring skills around, *and* he's got that charisma that gives everybody else we know the panty tingles.


----------



## Callisto

Polygamy is illegal.


Ain't nobody got time for that Book of Mormon shit.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*I really should know what a bottom bitch is. Alas, I don't. May someone please inform me?*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Asenath said:


> He's not going to be a main eventer because he gives me the panty tingles. He's going to be a main eventer because he has *some of the best ring skills around*, *and* he's got that charisma that gives everybody else we know the panty tingles.


LMFAO

Don't fucking kill me. Im not knocking the guy but thats just absurd


----------



## Callisto

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bottom_(sex)#Bottom


----------



## Bushmaster

SonoShion said:


> Delbusto, I somehow missed the Punt kick in this clip or did you leave it out on purpose?
> 
> OT, I'd definitely pay for those shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone experience with Redbubble?


:mark: those are some awesome shirts. I only have a Nexus Punk shirt but would love to get one of these shirts.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I really should know what a bottom bitch is. Alas, I don't. May someone please inform me?*


It's the hoe that's the pimp's #1 hoe, often utilized as middle management with the other prostitutes. 

In non-pimp terms, mostly referencing a female that will stand by her man while she either allows him to be with other women or despite his cheating.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Don't fucking kill me. Im not knocking the guy but thats just absurd


It surprises me that a Hardy fan would be dubious about Rollins' upside.


----------



## ILoveYHWH

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

The very first promo as good as Ambrose was, Reigns was better and spoke less, all he said was "when I want to say something.... I'll say it"




Ambrose Us Champ, Rollins Intercontinental, Reigns WWE Champion.


----------



## Hydra

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

When The Shield first burst onto the scene, Reigns was first to catch my attention because I knew little about him. Ambrose was (and still is) a god around here so I knew a bit about him. Rollins I had already checked out months ago and was already a fan. But Reigns was ??? for me, but he impressed me the most. He has the perfect look and his mic and in-ring skills are improving. I actually like his in-ring work as it is. He is going to be WHC, I would say, by next year or the next and WWE champ in 5 years.


----------



## ILoveYHWH

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



The Man in Black said:


> Regardless of his blood, Reigns is one impressive looking motherfucker....Imagine if he had even half the mic skills of the Rock....


I don't know a Samoan wrestler without Charisma.

Rosey, Superhero in Training was funny if I am correct.

Rikishi was the man

Yokozuna was the man

Umaga they never let speak

Rock, Obvious, and Roman Reigns from the first Shield interview with Michael Cole.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



ILoveYHWH said:


> I don't know a Samoan wrestler without Charisma.
> 
> Rosey, Superhero in Training was funny if I am correct.
> 
> Rikishi was the man
> 
> Yokozuna was the man
> 
> Umaga they never let speak
> 
> Rock, Obvious, and Roman Reigns from the first Shield interview with Michael Cole.


The uso's and tamina snuka.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Rock ain't lying. Since The Shield's inception I've been saying that.


----------



## ILoveYHWH

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Shazayum said:


> The uso's and tamina snuka.


Never heard them on the mic. however Usos dancing with dad at raw 1000 was cool.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Shazayum said:


> The uso's and tamina snuka.


I don't know. Before the Tag Division became the Kane & D-Bry Show, The Usos would get the crowd going chanting for them.


----------



## Xander Leon

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



ILoveYHWH said:


> I don't know a Samoan wrestler without Charisma.
> 
> Rosey, Superhero in Training was funny if I am correct.
> 
> Rikishi was the man
> 
> Yokozuna was the man
> 
> Umaga they never let speak
> 
> Rock, Obvious, and Roman Reigns from the first Shield interview with Michael Cole.


Dear god I kinda miss those Hurricane and S.H.I.T promos. :lmao



The Fourth Wall said:


> *Roman Reigns* - WWE Champion
> *Dean Ambrose* - World Heavyweight Champion
> *Seth Rollins* - Intercontinental Champion
> 
> :mark: :mark: IT'S A DREAM.


Best. Idea. Ever. :mark:


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Just because you're relative of the G.O.A.T. means nothing frankly.You need to have the IT factor to succeed in pro-wrestling.Look at Tamina and Usos,despite being Rock's relatives they are completely down the food chain.


Also last time I checked,one of the most over midcarders of all time i.e., Rikishi was buried because he supposeddly ran down Steve Austin and Did it for The Rock.Poor Rikishi,he was so over,after that storyline,his popularity completely tanked.Just ask yourself,would Rikishi be involved with this storyline if he was not related to the G.O.A.T?? Someone tried to bury the Rock,but instead Rikishi paid a heavy price.

Anyways,coming to Roman Reigns,does he have the ellusive IT factor??

Absolutely yes.When Roman Reigns is in the ring,all eyes are on him.Ambrose impresses with his demeanour,Reigns can be impressive with only his standing posture and his overall flat out badass looks.


I think Reigns has got a bright future,but he needs to improve his mic skills,and his in ring work even further.


But anyway,I'm sure most will agree that Reigns' spear is the best/most devastating move of the group.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Asenath said:


> He's not going to be a main eventer because he gives me the panty tingles. He's going to be a main eventer because he has some of the best ring skills around, *and* he's got that charisma that gives everybody else we know the panty tingles.


Please. Daniel Bryan is 10x better than Rollins at in ring work, mic work, charisma, and overness, and you know what he is? A midcard babyface.

You need to understand what Vince looks for. People who look and wrestle like Rollins, in WWE are midcard babyfaces. It's been that way FOREVER. He isn't their type. Talking about in ring skills when Ryback is a main eventer will get you nowhere.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I think all 3 are headed for upper card status.

Now, what that exactly means?, I'm not sure yet. Reigns is likely to be main event WWE title status at some point. 

Rollins? Ambrose? Tough to say. Ambrose maybe. Can definitely see Ambrose in the WHC picture.

Rollins? Will have to get lucky like Punk and be in the right place at the right time for Vince to push him there in all likelyhood.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

^^ Punk rose to the top because of his vicious tongue.Yes Rollins definitely reminds me of 2006 ECW Punk,but still whether his mic skill is better than Punk is yet to be seen.


----------



## High_King

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

When I first watched The Shield I thought Roman Reigns could very well be the next Rock.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I can see Reigns being built just like Batista was. So yeah, I think he'll be future champion in the next couple of years.


----------



## Mojo Stark

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I definitely see Reigns becoming WWE champ in the next three to five years. Dude's a beast, and has a whole lot of talent. He just needs to work on his mic skills slightly so he comes off a bit more natural, other than that he's awesome. 

On one hand i don't want The Shield to break up because theyre awesome, but on the other I kinda want to fast forward and see what the three of them make of themselves.


----------



## NO!

Rawbar said:


> and Kingsley(that guy that works with AJ and Zigler)


I suppose you think it's a good idea for him to feud with Dean O'Donnell for the U.S. Championship?


----------



## TheMenace

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Fun fact - both Dwayne Johnson and Joe Anoa'i spent time in the Canadian Football League.

As for pushing Reigns to becoming WWE champion one day... heck, I don't see why not. He's got the size, physique, and talent you would expect to typically see in a top-tier champion. However, as Miz becoming WWE champion proved... it ultimately comes down to your entertainment value, mic skills, and ability to get over.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I knew this the first time Shield appeared on screen..


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

*Correct.*


----------



## CALΔMITY

Who's that cutie patootie?


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Please. Daniel Bryan is 10x better than Rollins at in ring work, mic work, charisma, and overness, and you know what he is? A midcard babyface.
> 
> You need to understand what Vince looks for. People who look and wrestle like Rollins, in WWE are midcard babyfaces. It's been that way FOREVER. He isn't their type. Talking about in ring skills when Ryback is a main eventer will get you nowhere.


This is sadly reality. They either break through like Punk, or they get their "thank you for your services" run as the champ after 10 years of mid-carding. And i don't know if i'm in the majority here, but i think rollins has the worst mic skills out of the three. 

Ambrose and Reigns deliver naturally on in their own kind of emotional level, while it feels to me like Rollins has to force himself to sound assertive and is kind of lost as to how exactly to act. I can understand it though. Reigns is just a monster atm and that is an easy role, Dean perfected his craft before debuting, and Rollins just went from FCW ultra babyface material straight to the most heel faction in WWE. Pretty big transition, but I still think Ambrose and Reigns have grown and Rollins is still kind of stuck.
Basically what I'm ranting on about is, right now, there's no way he's gonna break through like Punk. I don't see why people think he is a Main eventer atm.


----------



## NO!

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I actually don't see how Rollins couldn't end up like Jeff Hardy (in regards to success, obviously not the suspensions). Even the entrance he had in NXT before he joined The Shield was very similar to Jeff's. I wouldn't be so sure about him always being a midcarder. He seems like a smart guy who knows how to change over time and give the fans something unique on the roster.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I never said he'd always be a mid-carder, but like jeff, he may be for a while.
I think it can all be up to him though. he has the potential i just see spurts of it and it's gone.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I'm still not convinced he has more upside then Ambrose, but too be honest all three guys should at the LEAST be somewhere around the main event picture when they split. Ambrose & Reigns seem like they can be in the Main Event picture & Rollins should be a few notches below those 2, around the IC/WHC - at least right now that's what my opinion is. All three of them are extremely talented, I wish them all the best.


----------



## NO!

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Deptford said:


> I never said he'd always be a mid-carder, but like jeff, he may be for a while.
> I think it can all be up to him though. he has the potential i just see spurts of it and it's gone.


I see where you're coming from, but I don't really think Reigns' mic work has been so astonishing either. Ambrose is by far the only guy in the group who has it all in my eyes. The other two are lots of fun to watch in the ring, but they're much better off when Ambrose is doing the talking and the other two just add brief comments on the side. Either way, I say let them keep practicing and developing with the experience. I do still see Reigns and Ambrose with more of a chance to get to the main event sooner than Rollins... but I wouldn't mind Rollins being in the midcard for a couple of years, just as long as he isn't hovering around with nothing of any importance going on like the majority of midcarders today. Having him work hard in the midcard for a few years can make it more special to finally pull the trigger and have him win the big one... even if it's the World Heavyweight Title or something.

I'm with Emerald Flow in that I think all 3 of them deserve a shot. They all bring something different to the table... but if we ask ourselves what's realistic, then I guess Rollins is indeed the underdog moving forward.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

It kinda seems that way at the time but it's still too early to judge like 100 percent.

but yeah, i totally agree, i could see Rollins finally getting that big win as the underdog, like Jeff did, and just staying over as fuck after that. 
And Reigns maybe something like Batista where he just gets a push anyways even though his mic work isn't the most outstanding thing, then he just kind of gets better and better

maybe im just being a mark but i could see ambrose as the top heel with a GOAT heel run as WWE champ in the future. or at least you can wish lol.


----------



## vikramshetty

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Brother off Rosey ain't he?....


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Asenath said:


> It surprises me that a Hardy fan would be dubious about Rollins' upside.


...Rollins? I thought we were talking about Reigns here, where did you get Rollins from?

Edit: Oh, Pyros quote. That shit was so unnoticable. Thought you said that about Reigns, Rollins actually is what you said

Please don't be the type of person to mention Hardy either, I knew this would happen once I put him in my avatar/sig again


----------



## LovelyElle890

Asenath said:


> You kind of have to. We've all agreed to be sister wives & husband.


It feels great not having to share a husband. 

I feel for you guys, I really do.


----------



## YamchaRocks

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Well, The Rock is right. I'm not really a fan of Reigns, but I can't argue that the look is there, the intensity is there, the charisma is there. He's very awkward on the mic, though, but he has plenty of time to work on that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Here guys, have a kiss from Ambrose


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

rollins is the guy who clearly looks like he has something to prove, honestly i think in recent weeks he has stood out above the others, little things like shouting "you are the weak link" to bryan, his selling is top notch and the crowd are really into his stuff with bryan

these type of predictions about who will make who won't are always interesting, they could all fail, they could all be big stars, rollins to me does give off that jeff hardy vibe or even shawn michaels 1996

as far as the bryan comparisons go, bryan is 5'7 at most which is the main thing they have against him, rollins is a legit 6 footer


----------



## brocksmash

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

nepotism again in the WWE after the thing with Curtis Axel.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

It's gonna be hilarious when Rollins surpasses them both.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> ...Rollins? I thought we were talking about Reigns here, where did you get Rollins from?
> 
> Edit: Oh, Pyros quote. That shit was so unnoticable. Thought you said that about Reigns, Rollins actually is what you said
> 
> Please don't be the type of person to mention Hardy either, I knew this would happen once I put him in my avatar/sig again


Don't get me wrong. I was a huge Hardy fan before I took my 10 year hiatus from watching the show. And I've been pleased to see him clean up and get back on track in the last year or two. I just see a great deal of that quintessential high-flyer babyface charm in Rollins. Of all the things I'll be anticipating when the Shield split, Rollins' face turn is the one I'm looking forward to the most. 

He was born to face.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Reigns will be the first WWE Champion from The Shield.

He's got 'the look' and that's more important than anything as far as Vince is concerned.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Can you smell what Nepotism is cooking? :rock4


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

That family connection :rock4 

Roman Reigns - WWE champion

Tamina Snuka - WWE divas champion

The Usos - WWE tag team champions

This will happen


----------



## The Smark One

SubZero3:16 said:


> Here guys, have a kiss from Ambrose


And the site crashes in 3...2...1


----------



## Deacon of Demons

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Is Rock being biased because Roman is his cousin? PERHAPS a little. However, it doesn't seem far fetched. Reigns def has the look, although not great on the mic, he's also not cringeworthy. With that in mind, is he still green? Yes. However? While green, he's still far from horrible with plenty of time to improve. So do I think Roman Reigns has the potential to be a future WWE Champ? Absolutely


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

People in here acting like they've never beneficted from nepotism themselves. Everyone has at some point in their lives have gotten through with something no matter how small or large just for the fact that they were related to or knew the right people. That is how life is. In a fair world all it would take is hard work and perseverance to make it to the top but guess what? This world isn't fair. I don't think Rock is telling Vince to make his cousin WWE or WHC Champion in the next six months he just gave him his vote of confidence. If The Rock had said something like " you're doing well but you will never be as great as me, lol" people would be inside here crying about The Rock burying young talent and how massive his ego is. I swear, some people could never be happy.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Dexter Morgan said:


> It's gonna be hilarious when Rollins surpasses them both.


There is nothing to discuss there.

Rollins is a future TOP FACE, he was over en FCW, he was in segments with Cm punk as champion in NXT. He win all the titles of the FCW promotion and was the first nxt champion.

WWE planned push him before his debut with the shield.
and we all know wwe will push Ambrose sooner or later.

In any case, Reigns is the one that has more to prove.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Loudness said:


> I don't know, he has the look and seems to be charismatic, but I'm sure there's a reason he's talked less than Rollins in most of the Shield promos. He has a naturally great speaking voice, but I don't think he's a good talker at the same time, he'll have to prove himself both on the mic and in the ring.


He's honestly not a BAD talker, he just has a lot of room for improvement (and he IS constantly improving, which is good). I was liking his stuff (his interviews and less flamboyant MVP-esque gimmick) on NXT he was doing for the few weeks before The Shield happened. He has ~it~ -- he just needs to figure out how to properly harness ~it~. It's not a (I'm sorry in advance) Bo Dallas situation for me where I can't see any possible potential or improvement. Working with Ambrose will definitely help him in the mic skills department, and the same goes for Ambrose/Rollins in regard to his wrestling ability. I wish nothing but the best for all three members of The Shield, to be perfectly honest.

Countdown to a feud for the WWE Championship feud between Reigns and Cena where Cena brings up his past gimmick as Leakee and makes pee jokes because #BeASTAR #HUMOR


----------



## ShadowCat

SubZero3:16 said:


> Here guys, have a kiss from Ambrose


:clay Come and get me you.


----------



## Vince Vengeance

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

In a few years time it should be Ambrose (heel) Vs. Reigns (face) feuding over the WWE title. If only we didn't have to squeeze an aging Cena into the equation I could get quite excited about that prospect...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Soulrollins said:


> There is nothing to discuss there.
> 
> Rollins is a future TOP FACE, he was over en FCW, he was in segments with Cm punk as champion in NXT. He win all the titles of the FCW promotion and was the first nxt champion.
> 
> WWE planned push him before his debut with the shield.
> and we all know wwe will push Ambrose sooner or later.
> 
> In any case, Reigns is the one that has more to prove.


But Rollins doesnt have that family connection in the company where as Roman does hes gonna be WWE champion first and Dwayne will make sure of that


----------



## Eddie Ray

guys...i cant leave you alone :lol


----------



## Pink Princess

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Why do people keep saying hes a bad talker? He gets the least amount of mic time, and with that little time he still does a really good job. He has so much charisma and is solid in ring even though hes only been wrestling for like 2 years. Anyone who doesnt believe Roman Reigns is going to be the future of the WWE is lying to themselves :jordan When my man walks into the arena i can hear the pussys dripping :watson and i know Vince can to


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

He's got IT.

All of the Shield members do.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Not surprising that my prediction is becoming more true by the day when it comes to Roman Reigns. The man is a true beast, he has charisma, has the look, the presence and the presentation of a true WWE Heavyweight Champion. LOL @ people thinking having average to poor mic skills will hold him down. I guess people forgot about this man. 



Reigns will have the career of Batista and everything is going just as planned so far, it was clear since the first night of The Shield’s debut that Reigns will deficiently be a future WWE Champion along with Ambrose. Rollins will be a Kofi Kingston type Face that wins countless midcard titles but has a glass ceiling.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Most people screaming nepotism = "they're not pushing the wrestler I want."


----------



## StonePunk3:16

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Reigns will take over from Cena has the face of the company.


----------



## jarrelka

I got the perfect way to end the shield up. Let them go strong as they have done since they debuted for another year or so. Let them go through everybody Cena,Bryan,Rock,Taker,HHH,Jericho,Punk etc and all the other big names. In the royal rumble of 2014 have one of Ambrose or Reigns win the rumble and at Wm let Reigns compete for the whc title and Ambrose for the wwe title and Rollins for the ic title. They all win there matches and at the end of the night they come out celebrating. Next night on raw the three come out to an enormous pop (smarky crowd) and cut a promo about how they are the greatest and most dominating force in wrestling history and at the end of the promo Ambrose says that there is one problem, one week link and then Reigns spears Rollins and they beat the crap out of Rollins and even bust him open. This leads to Rollins turning face and eventually feuding with Reigns/Ambrose over the world title.

Edit: And by the way I dont think Rollins is the least talented of the three I want to book it this way because he is one of the few in the wwe that would make a great face. We need more topfaces hell Sheamus sucks Cena is allright and Punk,Orton both work best as heels. Rollins along with Cena could be the two topfaces.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

jarrelka said:


> I got the perfect way to end the shield up. Let them go strong as they have done since they debuted for another year or so. Let them go through everybody Cena,Bryan,Rock,Taker,HHH,Jericho,Punk etc and all the other big names. In the royal rumble of 2014 have one of Ambrose or Reigns win the rumble and at Wm let Reigns compete for the whc title and Ambrose for the wwe title and Rollins for the ic title. They all win there matches and at the end of the night they come out celebrating. Next night on raw the three come out to an enormous pop (smarky crowd) and cut a promo about how they are the greatest and most dominating force in wrestling history and at the end of the promo Ambrose says that there is one problem, one week link and then Reigns spears Rollins and they beat the crap out of Rollins and even bust him open. This leads to Rollins turning face and eventually feuding with Reigns/Ambrose over the world title.
> 
> Edit: And by the way I dont think Rollins is the least talented of the three I want to book it this way because he is one of the few in the wwe that would make a great face. We need more topfaces hell Sheamus sucks Cena is allright and Punk,Orton both work best as heels. Rollins along with Cena could be the two topfaces.


So basically, Rollins gets the same treatment Orton got when he was banished from Evolution..OK, I can dig it.


----------



## NO!

jarrelka said:


> I got the perfect way to end the shield up. Let them go strong as they have done since they debuted for another year or so. Let them go through everybody Cena,Bryan,Rock,Taker,HHH,Jericho,Punk etc and all the other big names. In the royal rumble of 2014 have one of Ambrose or Reigns win the rumble and at Wm let Reigns compete for the whc title and Ambrose for the wwe title and Rollins for the ic title. They all win there matches and at the end of the night they come out celebrating. Next night on raw the three come out to an enormous pop (smarky crowd) and cut a promo about how they are the greatest and most dominating force in wrestling history and at the end of the promo Ambrose says that there is one problem, one week link and then Reigns spears Rollins and they beat the crap out of Rollins and even bust him open. *This leads to Rollins turning face and eventually feuding with Reigns/Ambrose over the world title.*
> 
> Edit: And by the way I dont think Rollins is the least talented of the three I want to book it this way because he is one of the few in the wwe that would make a great face. We need more topfaces hell Sheamus sucks Cena is allright and Punk,Orton both work best as heels. Rollins along with Cena could be the two topfaces.


He feuds against Reigns and Ambrose for both world titles? So, handicap match with a winner takes all result?


----------



## jarrelka

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So basically, Rollins gets the same treatment Orton got when he was banished from Evolution..OK, I can dig it.


Lol I forgot that so now Im quite embarresed.


----------



## jarrelka

NO! said:


> He feuds against Reigns and Ambrose for both world titles? So, handicap match with a winner takes all result?


No I meant feuding with Ambrose or Reigns over one of the worldtitles. I dont want to do it evolutionstyle exactly. Have all three guys slowly wanting to be the leader, like a storyline where all three guys want to finnish matches etc. Like for example Reigns getting the spear and going for the pin only for Ambrose to tag himself in and taking the pin. Then at Wm when Ambrose and Reigns walk out with the world titles and Rollins only with the ic title have them realise who the weak link of the trio is and then turn on Rollins.


----------



## ILoveYHWH

jarrelka said:


> I got the perfect way to end the shield up. Let them go strong as they have done since they debuted for another year or so. Let them go through everybody Cena,Bryan,Rock,Taker,HHH,Jericho,Punk etc and all the other big names. In the royal rumble of 2014 have one of Ambrose or Reigns win the rumble and at Wm let Reigns compete for the whc title and Ambrose for the wwe title and Rollins for the ic title. They all win there matches and at the end of the night they come out celebrating. Next night on raw the three come out to an enormous pop (smarky crowd) and cut a promo about how they are the greatest and most dominating force in wrestling history and at the end of the promo Ambrose says that there is one problem, one week link and then Reigns spears Rollins and they beat the crap out of Rollins and even bust him open. This leads to Rollins turning face and eventually feuding with Reigns/Ambrose over the world title.
> 
> Edit: And by the way I dont think Rollins is the least talented of the three I want to book it this way because he is one of the few in the wwe that would make a great face. We need more topfaces hell Sheamus sucks Cena is allright and Punk,Orton both work best as heels. Rollins along with Cena could be the two topfaces.


Replace Rollins with Reigns in that scenario.

Just don't break up Shield make them bigger, add another superstar.


----------



## jarrelka

ILoveYHWH said:


> Replace Rollins with Reigns in that scenario.
> 
> Just don't break up Shield make them bigger, add another superstar.


Im a bigger fan of Rollins then Reigns but the reason I want Rollins in the scenario is because he has more potential to be a face as you saw in fcw/nxt.


----------



## Asenath

I also would put Rollins in the solo face slot, because he and Ambrose had a magical wonderland of a feud in Florida. I think the WWE Universe deserves to see it again.


----------



## Delbusto

From the six man tag on Smackdown.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

ILoveYHWH said:


> Replace Rollins with Reigns in that scenario.
> 
> Just don't break up Shield make them bigger, add another superstar.


*Stop trying to add people to the Shield. It's never going to work.*



Delbusto1 said:


> From the six man tag on Smackdown.


*Good shit.*


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Lately, I've been missing Raw and Smackdown live so I watch on my DVR. I've been finding myself fast fowarding to when The Shield is on. Their matches always seem to be really good (the last one on Smackdown was impressive) and I really enjoy their promos.

A lot of it is their booking so I see that as a bright spot for WWE when a lot of it looks pretty bad. But those 3 were thrust onto the scene pretty quickly and they're holding their own. Ambrose's ring psychology is top notch and man is he good on the mic. Rollins has incredible intensity and a great bump guy. Reigns has the look and he makes all the big men who suck ass in the ring put to shame.

I really hope they don't drop the ball with these guys because quite honestly I'm kind of in a rut with the WWE at the moment on if I want to watch or not, but The Shield are mainly the only reason why I'm watching.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

I'm becoming a big fan of this group, I was neutral on 'em the night they debuted but now they've become one of the few bright spots in this otherwise dead product. I like how they're one of the few people getting a proper build, not too fast & not too slow. 

I see star potential in all of them (mainly Rollins & Reigns) & hopefully when they disband WWE doesn't fuck it up.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Delbusto1 said:


> From the six man tag on Smackdown.


Look at how that match had the crowd on its feet. :durant3

Another wonderful edit Delbusto! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Amber B

Eddie Ray said:


> sooo has anyone heard of this rare dean sighting in 2006 or is purely a rumour? Tumblr has started this, on the dean ambrose tag.
> 
> discuss...


That isn't him. He would've easily mentioned that during his shoot interview especially when he mentioned his Velocity matches.

Plus it looks nothing like him.


----------



## THANOS

Amber B said:


> That isn't him. He would've easily mentioned that during his shoot interview especially when he mentioned his Velocity matches.
> 
> Plus it looks nothing like him.


Actually I think that, in fact, does look quite a lot like him, but, like you said, it's a big stretch for that to be him.


----------



## Da Silva

I trust these fangirls to know what he looks like by now, if they say it's not him, it's not him.


----------



## ShadowCat

Amber B said:


> That isn't him. He would've easily mentioned that during his shoot interview especially when he mentioned his Velocity matches.
> 
> Plus it looks nothing like him.


Your right it's not him, That impostor doesn't have that aura around his physical being that Dean has.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Does anyone have a gif of Reigns spearing someone, and then he proceeded to stand over him and talk trash? I could've sworn I saw that on Raw. He looked like such a badass.*


----------



## SubZero3:16

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Does anyone have a gif of Reigns spearing someone, and then he proceeded to stand over him and talk trash? I could've sworn I saw that on Raw. He looked like such a badass.*


This is the closest that I found










Tattoo update with belt


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## bjnelson19705

Itami said:


> THE SHIELD IS AWESOME~!
> 
> 
> But you already knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To start off a new topic...shoudd orton be the leader guize???


FFFFFFFFUCK NO!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Does anyone have a gif of Reigns spearing someone, and then he proceeded to stand over him and talk trash? I could've sworn I saw that on Raw. He looked like such a badass.*


Don't have the actual spear part but...


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Eulonzo

Itami said:


> THE SHIELD IS AWESOME~!
> 
> 
> But you already knew that.


:lmao


----------



## SnoopSystem

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



StonePunk3:16 said:


> Reigns will take over from Cena has the face of the company.


Depends on how successful his character, gimmick is in the future. Hope he becomes a big star.


----------



## Delbusto

Eulonzo said:


>


I don't know why, but this made me laugh a lot more than it probably should have lol.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Ekaf said:


> The fact that this guy made his wrestling debut in 2010 and is already this good says something for his future.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Or it says how shitty the WWE's product is. Ryback's ambulance promo was fucking terrible. I hope Reigns does improve an absolute ton though. The WWE actually has talent in place for the future after a long ass time.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

SubZero3:16 said:


> This is the closest that I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoo update with belt


*Nah, that ain't it, but sick tat pic!*


SubZero3:16 said:


>


*The best part of Smackdown! right there. *



Mr. Ziggles said:


> Don't have the actual spear part but...


*There we go! That was awesome! Reigns is really starting to show some character. *


----------



## Hazzard

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Out of all the Sheild members he definitely has the best look and prescence.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Though I agree, The Rock sticking up for one of his relatives isn't a new thing.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Batista type.Roman will be a big star just like him.Bigger than that Join Top 10 list?No way.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I had never seen anything with Reigns before his WWE debut and he definitely caught my attention more than Ambrose and Rollins. Dude just has a presence about him, he can go toe to toe with Lesnar or Undertaker and id completely buy him as a legit threat. Once he learns to talk in the ring as good as he does in interviews he'll be huge.


----------



## DaleVersion1.0

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I think Reigns can be the top guy but I just don't know how he is going to look as a single star. I think that Rollins and Ambrose can get their own identity but Reigns would look cool still wearing the shield attire.


----------



## COPkilla

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Yeah, he probably will be.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



dxbender said:


> lol, seems like every Samoan wrestler is related to each other in some way.
> 
> After Shield is done, they should have a "Samoan Warriors" stable. Reigns, Usos,Tamina leading it. Reigns going after IC/US title, Usos for tag, and Tamina for womens. Then each week they talk about "their leader", and after a few weeks/months....The Rock returns and leads this stable!


It's because the Anoa'i wrestling family is massive, and they're "blood brothers" with the Maivia family, and nearly all the males have wrestled at some point, there's a lot of cousins and uncles and nephews in wrestling.

Reigns is only a rookie (only been wrestling about two years) but he's young and shows lots of physical ability. He's already picked up good selling (helps to be hanging around Rollins and Ambrose for this), he's agile for being such a big guy, what he lacks currently is confidence while speaking, he's always shaky during promos. But hey, the Rock was once absolutely shit at speaking, he'll get better. It doesn't help that Ambrose is a naturally excellent speaker, and that Rollins, while not naturally good, has made major strides speaking in promos while in the Shield.

But he has a long career ahead of him, I see him going far (like his teammates).


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Man, all this buzz from just one little hashtag. A fucking hashtag. Jesus, you'd have thought Vince McMahon himself showed up on Raw and booked Reigns to headline next years Wrestlemania.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Dopesick said:


> Man, all this buzz from just one little hashtag. A fucking hashtag. Jesus, you'd have thought Vince McMahon himself showed up on Raw and booked Reigns to headline next years Wrestlemania.


What are you talking about? Most of this thread is just speculating whether or not he'll actually ever be WWE Champion, nobody took that tweet as gospel.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Shazayum said:


> What are you talking about? Most of this thread is just speculating whether or not he'll actually ever be WWE Champion, nobody took that tweet as gospel.


Well I see an awful lot of 'lol nepotism!!!11' and 'told you Reigns would be the biggest star of The Shield!' posts so I guess some people did. Not that I disagree with the notion that Reigns will be a star, just the level of discussion is pretty frivolous based off of just a birthday tweet. Oh well.


----------



## RiverFenix

SubZero3:16 said:


>


There was another angle on this, in the picture in picture instant replay, that had the view from head on that was even better.


----------



## cindel25

My body is ready for the shield tonight.


----------



## Raw2003

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Hope Roman Reigns Goes Far


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Dwayne will tell Vince to give Roman the WWE title remember Dwayne has alot of power backstage


----------



## Ashly

Eulonzo said:


>


:lol is that in slow motion


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Eulonzo said:


>


This is fantastic.


----------



## NeyNey

Eulonzo said:


>


Like a bloodthirsty beast, waiting for the last attempted escape of his victim.
The sweet taste of desperation mixed with a touch of hope in them, that's what he hunts for.


----------



## Pauly3

Does anyone here think Roman Reigns have horrible mic skills? We know how good Ambrose in on the mic and Rollins to me is extremely impressive on the mic as well. 

Reigns seems to be like the guy who speaks like Ryback or Goldberg and has no mic skills at all. All he says is believe in the shield. 

I then finally saw a clip of the shield when they appeared on NXT and then Dusty Rhodes came out and spoke to the Shield and Rollins and Ambrose as usual were on the mic and speaking back at Dusty. Then Roman Reigns finally gets the mic and says something like this is your ring? And then jokes and says something about how he's paying the shields rent and then laughs. That to me seemed like a joke that did not go through whatsoever. Its like anything he says, it is very plain and boring. Anyone else agree with this?

When I see Shield come out and talk, i cringe whenever Reigns has the mic because he screams on the mic and doesn't really sound like anything. The only thing he says which doesn't make me cringe is believe in the shield. Whenever he speaks something else, its just horrible. Anyone else feel this way about Reigns?


----------



## SonoShion

^ Yeah, he's not bad but neither great. But what do you expect, if he would have great mic skills as well, fuck me, that would be overkill for having the most talented stable in history. (they are, still)


----------



## Fact

^ Reigns is by no means a good micworker. But the thing is ,he's still very green as a WWE superstar. And if you watch one of their first promo's and watch one from now you can see he's improving pretty nicely.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Pauly3 said:


> Does anyone here think Roman Reigns have horrible mic skills? We know how good Ambrose in on the mic and Rollins to me is extremely impressive on the mic as well.
> 
> Reigns seems to be like the guy who speaks like Ryback or Goldberg and has no mic skills at all. All he says is believe in the shield.
> 
> I then finally saw a clip of the shield when they appeared on NXT and then Dusty Rhodes came out and spoke to the Shield and Rollins and Ambrose as usual were on the mic and speaking back at Dusty. Then Roman Reigns finally gets the mic and says something like this is your ring? And then jokes and says something about how he's paying the shields rent and then laughs. That to me seemed like a joke that did not go through whatsoever. Its like anything he says, it is very plain and boring. Anyone else agree with this?
> 
> When I see Shield come out and talk, i cringe whenever Reigns has the mic because he screams on the mic and doesn't really sound like anything. The only thing he says which doesn't make me cringe is believe in the shield. Whenever he speaks something else, its just horrible. Anyone else feel this way about Reigns?


But unlike, Ryback and Goldberg, he has a moveset of over 2.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Sids_chickenleg said:


> But unlike, Ryback and Goldberg, he has a moveset of over 2.


----------



## jamal.

I thought the pre-Shield NXT Roman Reigns was pretty decent at the mic, but it was just that one promo. Oh and that FCW promo when he was Leakee.


----------



## Itami

how seth is impressive on the mic is beyond me... he has improved, but im sorry i still mute him



Eulonzo said:


>


he reminded me SO MUCH of hannibal here i just had to gif it


found these photos on this girls instagram




























there's a funny back-story of the first picture where dean was drunk as fuck and told that girl to not move so he'd lick his ear. then he got into their car for a minute, but then got out so he wouldn't be thrown in a ditch somewhere :lmao


AND SHE'S LUCKY AS FUCK BTW


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

What happened to The Shield being as 1? Seem to me, fans are divided. Is this the thing to come for The Shield?

Do you BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD?


----------



## Eddie Ray

i really want to hear Ambrose give a huge promo. Its gunna happen eventually but I dont think he can with the shield gimmick, it holds him back somewhat. im fine with that cause I know that Ambroses promos during the breaking of the shield will be fucking amazing...


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> cause I know that Ambroses promos during the breaking of the shield will be fucking amazing...


*shakes of excitement*


----------



## Eddie Ray

NeyNey said:


> *shakes of excitement*


:mark::mark::mark::mark:
Indeed. you know that we are going to see his madness and self interest push the shield apart. it has to be ambrose the to be the touch paper to cause the explosion because its so fitting. if they don't go down that route then it will not follow the way in which we are familiar with the dean ambrose character.

the questions people had when he debuted with the shield was going "but hes a loner etc etc" and this might be how they introduce the full depth of ambroses insanity (of which has only been mostly described as 'eccentric' so far) to the crowd. He will play his role amazingly because its THAT ambrose that everyone fell in love with.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark:
> Indeed. you know that we are going to see his madness and self interest push the shield apart. it has to be ambrose the to be the touch paper to cause the explosion because its so fitting. if they don't go down that route then it will not follow the way in which we are familiar with the dean ambrose character.
> 
> the questions people had when he debuted with the shield was going "but hes a loner etc etc" and this might be how they introduce the full depth of ambroses insanity (of which has only been mostly described as 'eccentric' so far) to the crowd. He will play his role amazingly because its THAT ambrose that everyone fell in love with.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

I can't wait for the envitable promo and to see how Ambrose actually turns on them. :durant3

For the love of all things holy I hope it goes down this way :watson

The night it happens, oh what a glorious night it will be :durant3 :durant3 :durant3


----------



## jamal.

Maybe when Ambrose breaks off with the Shield, he can go back those traditional HWA promos where it would start off with the Parental Ambrose Violence logo and where he cut promos in the most random places instead of backstage all the time. That will be so entertaining.


----------



## rbhayek

I think ALL THREE of them will be successful if given the right direction. Reigns can be Batista like and Ambrose can be HHH like while Rollins can be like any successful high flyer in recent history.


----------



## Beatles123

So...If there was a gay sex tape with the shield members...

...but it had Mae young in it also....

Would you watch?


----------



## Smoogle

Oh man that one guy chanting CORY FELDMAN to DEAN AMBROSE lol... didn't think about it but i guess there is a similarity


----------



## Asenath

Beatles123 said:


> So...If there was a gay sex tape with the shield members...
> 
> ...but it had Mae young in it also....
> 
> Would you watch?


What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Da Silva

Beatles123 said:


> So...If there was a gay sex tape with the shield members...
> 
> ...but it had Mae young in it also....
> 
> Would you watch?


Meh, I've had more difficult wanks.

But whats Maes role if it's gay porn?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Ambrose is beyond awesome, I admit to having a non-sexual man crush on the guy. The guy's subliminal in-ring movements & actions are great, guy has so many nuances that are actually superior to a lot of guys complete in ring ability.


----------



## Callisto

Beatles123 said:


> So...If there was a gay sex tape with the shield members...
> 
> ...but it had Mae young in it also....
> 
> Would you watch?


Only if she's mounted.


----------



## Soulrollins

I hate this fucking thread...


----------



## cindel25

My gift for The Shield..









Oh yes...oh yes..


----------



## Da Silva

Another incredible match.

If Rollins and Bryan don't get an iron man match at a PPV there is no justice in the world.


----------



## Snothlisberger

Bout time they let Rollins get a pin


----------



## shought321

cindel25 said:


> My gift for The Shield..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes...oh yes..


Why on earth do you keep posting these? What point are you trying to make?


----------



## Eddie Ray

shought321 said:


> Why on earth do you keep posting these? What point are you trying to make?


i think the point said poster is trying to make is quite obvious...


----------



## Bushmaster

I missed the the first 2 hours of Raw, so all of the Shield :bron3. How was the Shield on Raw.


----------



## Da Silva

Ambrose beat Kofi, then Rollins and Reigns had a MOTYC vs Team Hell No afterwards (almost entirely thanks to Bryan and Rollins). Reigns didn't fight much, so he might be carrying a little knock and may need to be protected for a short while. Both were title matches and the rematch clauses are gone now.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

SoupBro said:


> I missed the the first 2 hours of Raw, so all of the Shield :bron3. How was the Shield on Raw.


Solid as always.


----------



## Beatles123

Don't take my earlier post too hard by the way. I was just joking to the female Shield fans.  We all root for em.

Great showing tonight! Someone Gif that spinebuster Roman did to Bryan near the end. :mark:


----------



## Point9Seconds

Boeing as shit. Sheeld winning every match is lame. Not even the greatest stable of al times was booked like this.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Point9Seconds said:


> Boeing as shit. Sheeld winning every match is lame. Not even the greatest stable of al times was booked like this.


How old are you? Want to talk about boring matches? How about nWo running in EVERY Main Event of Nitro as Schiavone would say "We're outta time!" THAT was "boring as shit".

These guys are putting on good matches and each time they make it look like the other guy/team is going to win and they squeak it out. That's good stuff.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LOL at the licking picture!!!


----------



## Itami

So many gif-worthy moments with Dean tonight.

whatever he was doing here









leaning on reigns shoulder omg <3



















Loved both matches.


Indifferent about Dean facing Orton on SD though as I dislike him with a passion.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Anybody have a gif of Reigns mumbling after the tag match when all three were in the ring taunting? The dude is straight up thug.


----------



## Itami

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Anybody have a gif of Reigns mumbling after the tag match when all three were in the ring taunting? The dude is straight up thug.


Why yes, yes I do




















All this trash-talking. :


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao love it.


----------



## Ashly

Itami said:


> Why yes, yes I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this trash-talking. :


:lol I love him


----------



## JayBird3993

Itami said:


> Why yes, yes I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this trash-talking. :


LOL, I wonder what he's saying.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Itami said:


> Loved both matches.
> 
> 
> Indifferent about Dean facing Orton on SD though as I dislike him with a passion.


I loved the matches as well and I agree about Orton. Usually I fast forward whenever I hear his theme song start, but I just got up to do the dishes and listened to the match in the background. It's more bearable that way when Orton's involved.

That face Dean made in that gif was interesting. A total "You talkin' to me?" gesture goin on there.


----------



## LovelyElle890

Do you think that it would be possible for Rollins to have a match with Sheamus on Smackdown as well? I would like to see The Shield have more singles matches. Truthfully, Sheamus and Orton should be a tag team so that the division could be built up properly, especially since they seem to be doing nothing at the moment. Since that isn't happening, I'll just have to settle for them in those great matches with The Shield. 

Oh but who am I kidding, I just want to see Sheamus get destroyed again and The Shield are quite reliable when it comes to that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LovelyElle890 said:


> Oh but who am I kidding, I just want to see Sheamus get destroyed again and The Shield are quite reliable when it comes to that.












You and your sadistic ways.


----------



## TurnbuckleTees

iDogBea said:


> I'd rather have the one that said Moxley, just because it's the original.
> 
> I'll be buying the shirt as well once the site goes back up.





Telos said:


> Yeah I was looking at that earlier. Site is currently down for orders.
> 
> WANT.


Hey guys! 

Just to let you know the site is back up - TurnbuckleTees.com

...and you can get your EXPLICIT AMBROSE VIOLENCE T-Shirts - turnbuckletees.com/shop/explicit-ambrose-violence-t-shirt


----------



## Bushmaster

Just watched the tag match which was great. Kinda wanna see Rollins and Reigns tag team finisher more though lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What a performance by Rollins tonight. Out of all of these Shield/Hell No tag matches (and including the 6 man matches), my favorite (and IMO, the best) parts of all of these matches have been the Rollins/Bryan segments when in they're in the ring together. Those two have some incredible chemistry with eachother. And it really flashed tonight. I really hope they have a singles match together sometime. Rollins' character work during the match tonight with taunting Bryan in between moves by calling him "the weak link" was also great. 

I think Rollins is one of the better all around performers in the company already. Bryan is obviously better, and should be with all of the WWE experience he has over Rollins at this point. But man, Rollins keeps bringing it every week, whether it be in the ring, on the mic, or his character work. A singles feud between Rollins and Bryan is a must sometime in the future. Anyway, it's time for Rollins to get some more recognition. He brings it every week.


----------



## LovelyElle890

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You and your sadistic ways.


:lmao:lol:lmao

Well, to be honest, he seems like the type of man who would enjoy it.

Too bad the PG Era doesn't allow intergender wrestling and violence. I would be Sheamus's best opponent.

:angel


----------



## CALΔMITY

ShowStopper '97 said:


> What a performance by Rollins tonight. Out of all of these Shield/Hell No tag matches (and including the 6 man matches), my favorite (and IMO, the best) parts of all of these matches have been the Rollins/Bryan segments when in they're in the ring together. Those two have some incredible chemistry with eachother. And it really flashed tonight. I really hope they have a singles match together sometime. Rollins' character work during the match tonight with taunting Bryan in between moves by calling him "the weak link" was also great.
> 
> I think Rollins is one of the better all around performers in the company already. Bryan is obviously better, and should be with all of the WWE experience he has over Rollins at this point. But man, Rollins keeps bringing it every week, whether it be in the ring, on the mic, or his character work. A singles feud between Rollins and Bryan is a must sometime in the future. Anyway, it's time for Rollins to get some more recognition. He brings it every week.


Yeah I've definitely been seeing an improvement on Rollins. I'm still high on Ambrose at the moment, but it's mostly his storytelling and psychology that snags me. He plays a character so well.


----------



## NO!

ShowStopper '97 said:


> What a performance by Rollins tonight. Out of all of these Shield/Hell No tag matches (and including the 6 man matches), my favorite (and IMO, the best) parts of all of these matches have been the Rollins/Bryan segments when in they're in the ring together. Those two have some incredible chemistry with eachother. And it really flashed tonight. I really hope they have a singles match together sometime. Rollins' character work during the match tonight with taunting Bryan in between moves by calling him "the weak link" was also great.
> 
> I think Rollins is one of the better all around performers in the company already. Bryan is obviously better, and should be with all of the WWE experience he has over Rollins at this point. But man, Rollins keeps bringing it every week, whether it be in the ring, on the mic, or his character work. A singles feud between Rollins and Bryan is a must sometime in the future. Anyway, it's time for Rollins to get some more recognition. He brings it every week.


I agree. Him doing the surfboard submission on Bryan and even mocking him with the "YES!" pose was one of the better moments of the match. I know the whole group has gotten a lot of praise on this board, but Rollins on his own has been very underrated in my opinion. I definitely prefer him to Reigns, and think he might even be the best out of all of them in-ring wise.


----------



## Bushmaster

Rollins is def underrated. I remember the days when he would cut a good promo and you had numerous ppl talk about he's forcing it or he is just terrible. He has improved in all facets yet still doesnt get much praise. Ive had them in this order from the beginning :ambrose :rollins :reigns 

Roman gets alot of love cuz his look,his family and because he does a couple things that have him standout.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

All 3 of them bring different things. Ambrose, I think, has the psychology part in the ring down better than Rollins at this point. But, I think Rollins is better in the ring, in other aspects. I think he's better at selling, has an exciting moveset (that he has barely even unveiled yet in a WWE ring), takes some really exciting bumps, and is just more exciting in the ring, overall. Ambrose is better with his psychology in the ring, and is better on the mic, too. Rollins has improved on the mic quite a bit, though. Anyway, this isn't meant to compare each guy side to side, they are both super talented and for them to be this far along in their skills with their limited WWE experience is scary. I mean, they haven't even embarked on their singles careers yet.

I think Rollins is a made to order babyface in the future with his look, his moveset/offense, his selling and bumping. I think he's going to be one of those guys who can get a good match out of just about anyone in the future, once he's allowed to branch out on his own and be a singles wrestler.


----------



## DJ2334

I'd have to say out of all the tag teams that have held the current (design) Tag Belts, Reigns and Rollins look the best with them.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

I just have to say, The Hell No vs Shield matches are always great to watch.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

lol at roman talking all gangster in that gif


----------



## FIVECount

Dean Ambrose has one of THE worst finishers in all of WWE...

These guys are great and all but the only guy with a decent finish is Rollins and I don't think they have let him use it since he came from NXT..

All in all both Rollins and Reigns will have big pushes.. US and MAYBE IC tytle is about the best Abrose can ever hope for. He's decent on the mic (if you like his kind f thing) and lack luster in the ring. Rollins and Reigns both sell better than he does and they both have a much more marketable look. I actually can't wait till they separate these 3 so they can rise up.

There are MUCH better tag teams like PTP and the Usos who can do a better job with those tag belts since they are real teams.


----------



## HeliWolf

Both Shield matches last night were awesome. Kofi in particular seemed really fired up. Ambrose's finisher has really grown on me as well. Tag match was just off the charts, as per usual.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

What a match... again!!! :clap :clap :clap

Bryan and Rollins have tremendous chemistry between them no doubt. They *MUST* face each other in an Ironman or 2/3 falls match at some point. Just wish he'd start using Blackout as a finisher.

Gangsta-Roman :mark: :mark: :mark: Glad to see was able to wrestle, even tho he was clearly protected during the match. Dat spinebuster or whateverthehellitwas on Bryan :mark:

Oh and lets not forget about Ambrose vs. Kofi! :mark: Both men put on a good showing. Anybody know what Dean shouted before his finisher? :

ps. I definitely need to get that Explicit Ambrose t-shirt. :yum:

pss. late happy birthday to ROMAN REIGNS and happy birthday to SETH ROLLINS!! :hb


----------



## shought321

Eddie Ray said:


> i think the point said poster is trying to make is quite obvious...


It's not to me. Obviously the Shield members don't browse these forums so why does this person feel the need to repeatedly express their desire to fuck the Shield to random strangers, what does he/she get out of it? I'm really curious, right now i'm assuming he/she desperately seeks attention due to the amount of times they posted that shit, or perhaps they are actually a troll posing as a typical "Shield fangirl", working under this guise purely with the intention of pissing off the "fangirl haters". I wanna know.


----------



## deathslayer

MoxleyMoxx said:


> What a match... again!!! :clap :clap :clap
> 
> Anybody know what Dean shouted before his finisher? :


JUSTICE


----------



## SubZero3:16

Good matches all around from the guys last night.

But Orton vs Ambrose on Smackdown :mark: :mark:

From Kingston to Randy? What a come up!

I think this is one time I'm gonna spoil myself and find out the results before it airs on Friday.

And to the people complaining about the gifs? Welcome to The Shield thread. Where all three members are extremely fuckable and the girls and guys in this thread occassionally express their desire to do so. If human sexuality is not your thing please feel free to find your way out.


----------



## PUNKY

And to the people complaining about the gifs? Welcome to The Shield thread. Where all three members are extremely fuckable and the girls and guys in this thread occassionally express their desire to do so. If human sexuality is not your thing please feel free to find your way out.[/QUOTE]

well said :clap:clap:clap if you dont like it then get out and top complaining or just ignore the posts,gifs you dont like.


----------



## SonoShion

Rollins selling that German Suplex like a god had me marking.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

So much respect for rollins after last night, I always saw him as the weak link in the shield but the past few weeks have changed my mind, guy sells like a god, takes serious bumps, and if this was a game his stamina would be 100%, just wish we could see a bit more offence from him


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Kenny

:mark: ambrose


----------



## cindel25

shought321 said:


> It's not to me. Obviously the Shield members don't browse these forums so why does this person feel the need to repeatedly express their desire to fuck the Shield to random strangers, what does he/she get out of it? I'm really curious, right now i'm assuming he/she desperately seeks attention due to the amount of times they posted that shit, or perhaps they are actually a troll posing as a typical "Shield fangirl", working under this guise purely with the intention of pissing off the "fangirl haters". I wanna know.


Dude...it's not that serious. 


Happy Birthday Seth!


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

When it comes to wrestling for longer periods,Reigns still is an unknown commodity.We yet don't know how will he fare in an 1 on 1 long match.He already has got a flat out badass look,if he can work on his mic skills and his endurance(unknown as of now),he will be a legit big player in the WWE.

I think:

Ambrose= Future face of the company(Cena)


Reigns= Future no.1 heel or no.2 face and WHC on SD(Batista)



Rollins = Upper midcarder(Punk:though whether Rollins will go as far as Punk is questionable)


----------



## DA

Rollins was fantastic last night :mark:

Great match between Rollins/Reigns and Team Hell No.

I hope that's the end of Ambrose vs Kofi though, can't stand Kofi.

Still Champs :mark:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Rollins 'YOU ARE THE WEAK LINK' :mark:


----------



## Asenath

How long has it been since a US Championship match was given some sort of pride of place on Raw? Or Kofi Kingston treated like a legitimate contender to _anything_? It's happening how I guessed it would -- The Shield is giving other guys on their place in the card some raison d'etre. I'm all for it!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Here guys, have a kiss from Ambrose


does anyone have the video to this please?

Also did anyone catch dean in the ring on raw doing almost a worm role with his hand, arm and shoulder? lol...if so please a gif lol
*edit*
nevermind I see it now lol


----------



## DOPA

Another awesome tag match from the Shield. Both Rollins and Reigns were fantastic in that match. Especially Rollins :mark:. Bryan was also GODLY :mark:. He's been on fire lately.

Ambrose vs Kofi...meh. I'm glad Ambrose won but Kofi just drains the life out of any match up. He's so dull. Ambrose vs Orton sounds like a good match up.


----------



## Soulrollins

I can see the future: Seth Rollins vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE champion.. A future
five stars match.


----------



## Cmpunk91

The Shield are just simply amazing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Soulrollins said:


> I can see the future: Seth Rollins vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE champion.. A future
> five stars match.


Rollins and Bryan need a feud of their own. They have some great chemistry with eachother, as we've seen in these tag matches and 6 man matches over the past month or 2. Them 2 in the ring with eachother in these matches have been the best parts of all of these matches.


----------



## SubZero3:16

For he's such a jolly good fellow! Happy Birthday Seth!


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## ShadowCat

I can't help but notice that within a space of a few weeks The Shield has done more for the US & Tag Team titles than anyone has in a LONG time. Hope the title defenses keep up.


----------



## NeyNey

My fucking god!! 
I came in here to say how awesome Ambrose was yesterday with his epic movements and how I enjoyed dat Tag Team match...
(And fucking awesome signs in the crowd!)

...and then I read Orton vs. Ambrose???????????? :mark: :mark: :mark: *HOLY CRAP*!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: I didn't even noticed that announcement!


----------



## RiverFenix

The Shield's K9 Attack Dog -


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Just curious to see who they choose for the next no.1 contender to the us title since Kofi seems to be out of the picture.


----------



## CALΔMITY

ShowStopper '97 said:


> All 3 of them bring different things. Ambrose, I think, has the psychology part in the ring down better than Rollins at this point. But, I think Rollins is better in the ring, in other aspects. *I think he's better at selling*, has an exciting moveset (that he has barely even unveiled yet in a WWE ring), takes some really exciting bumps, and is just more exciting in the ring, overall. Ambrose is better with his psychology in the ring, and is better on the mic, too. Rollins has improved on the mic quite a bit, though. Anyway, this isn't meant to compare each guy side to side, they are both super talented and for them to be this far along in their skills with their limited WWE experience is scary. I mean, they haven't even embarked on their singles careers yet.
> 
> I think Rollins is a made to order babyface in the future with his look, his moveset/offense, his selling and bumping. I think he's going to be one of those guys who can get a good match out of just about anyone in the future, once he's allowed to branch out on his own and be a singles wrestler.


Yeah Rollins a good seller, definitely, but I'd say Ambrose is the better seller by comparison. Rollins sells and takes bumps like a boss, but I've always preferred Ambrose's selling because he adjusts them to fit appropriate reactions to the kind of character he's facing. He makes the other guy look great even if he comes out on top. I guess it's just a matter of opinion, though. 









By the way, was that spit on Ambrose's lips? He looked almost like he had the worst lip blisters ever. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

Must be just saliva, because I saw that before he hit the headlock driver.

Ambrose looks the most intense looking out of all of them IMO.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eulonzo said:


> Must be just saliva, because I saw that before he hit the headlock driver.
> 
> Ambrose looks the most intense looking out of all of them IMO.


He's got thick spit. :lol
Seriously, though, yeah. He does look the most intense and the most deranged. Reigns comes in at a close second in the intense category.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Taker2theMoon said:


> He's got thick spit. :lol
> Seriously, though, yeah. He does look the most intense and the most deranged. Reigns comes in at a close second in the intense category.


working in the ring is notorious for giving terrible cottonmouth. thats why many workers chew gum to prevent it.

he probably had it bad that time lol. must have sucked.


----------



## NO!

I thought the saliva made him look more maniacal, especially with that stare. He's pretty much the best on the roster when it comes to facial expressions and demeanor, no doubt about that...

Does anyone know what Ambrose yelled out before hitting his finisher on Kofi Kingston last night? I tried to figure it out on the replay but couldn't hear it very well.


----------



## Eulonzo

Oh, no wonder. I've seen Punk chew gum in matches a few times.


----------



## Eulonzo

NO! said:


> I thought the saliva made him look more maniacal, especially with that stare. He's pretty much the best on the roster when it comes to facial expressions and demeanor, no doubt about that...
> 
> Does anyone know what Ambrose yelled out before hitting his finisher on Kofi Kingston last night?


"JUSTICE!!".


----------



## SubZero3:16

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The Shield's K9 Attack Dog -


That is one smug pooch :lol


----------



## Damien

I loved Ambrose's match, and this bit


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eddie Ray said:


> working in the ring is notorious for giving terrible cottonmouth. thats why many workers chew gum to prevent it.
> 
> he probably had it bad that time lol. must have sucked.


Oh I had no idea. I kinda wondered why I saw a lot of guys chew gum, but I always shrugged it off. Alrighty then. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

vampyr said:


> I loved Ambrose's match, and this bit


I remember this, I had a feeling yall would GIF it. :vince Good job.


----------



## tbp82

You guys and gals on here enjoyed The Shield last night way more than I did. 

The Ambrose/Kofi match was kinda boring to be honest. Kofi did his best in the match but Dean really disappointed me last night. I did enjoy the little shoulder shake.

The Tag Match was better than the Ambrose match but it wasn't the MOTYC that some here was saying. It was a good raw match but thats about it.


The Shield seem directionless at the moment but hopefully last night was the blow off of Ambrose vs. Kofi and Reigns/Rollins vs. Team Hell No. I almost expect to Reigns/Rollins vs. Orton/Shemus but I don't have a clue to who Ambrose goes against next. I could see Sin Cara or R. Truth but other than that there are no mid-card babyfaces for Ambrose. Maybe we get a Christian or Mysterio return.


----------



## Itami

tbp82 said:


> Christian


please

_please_

_*pl0x!!!*_


Two of my favorites. They can have Dean go over a bunch of weak faces and then have him cut a promo talking how nobody is a challenge to him, etc. Have Christian return and BAM, 4+ matches in the waiting.


----------



## NO!

Looks like Ambrose is growing out sideburns. 










I thought his match with Kofi was awesome. I loved that sequence where he kept trying to hit Trouble in Paradise. Their chemistry has improved more and more each week. I second the Christian vs. Ambrose idea.


----------



## Telos

Itami said:


> please
> 
> _please_
> 
> _*pl0x!!!*_
> 
> 
> Two of my favorites. They can have Dean go over a bunch of weak faces and then have him cut a promo talking how nobody is a challenge to him, etc. Have Christian return and BAM, 4+ matches in the waiting.


Yup. Kofi is energetic in the ring but he rarely talks a big game. Plus Christian is one of those veterans who can work a match and the mic. It would be a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## rbhayek

Serious question and not something to drive the Shield Groupies into an organism but how in the hell dies Ambrose (and Reigns/Rollins) wrestle in that gear? It's black and it's hard to take off and put on so it must be a bitch to wrestle in.


----------



## NO!

I remember Sheamus occasionally ripping the vest off of Ambrose to do that spot where he punches the guy's chest 10 times. It didn't look very difficult at all, but I suppose it would be a lot easier to move around in actual wrestling tights. Either way, I love their attire and it makes them stand out.


----------



## SubZero3:16

rbhayek said:


> Serious question and not something to drive the Shield Groupies into an organism but how in the hell dies Ambrose (and Reigns/Rollins) wrestle in that gear? It's black and it's hard to take off and put on so it must be a bitch to wrestle in.


Its just a velcro vest over a t-shirt. I would say that the pockets all over Rollins' look particulary unpleasant to land on but it really isn't that cumbersome.


----------



## Soulrollins

Why i never saw this before?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCz7IEW-SZo


----------



## ShadowCat

Looking forward to Smackdown!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Foley talks about Dean Ambrose:


Mick Foley Busted Open Interview said:


> Did he know Dean Ambrose would be a major star: "I knew they were really high on him. Dean was probably happier with the break with the Shield and I was the second happiest to see him get that break. I cannot physically wrestle anymore. That break that I thought I was going to be a part of, was just not going to happen. Dean would be at every TV taping, so I would see him and say, 'hey how are things going? Anything on the horizon?' and he would be like, 'no man, not yet.
> 
> "I felt personally responsible. So when he said 'yeah they had something', I asked, 'is it pretty good?' He said, 'Yeah it's pretty good'. Ironically his career would have really suffered had he done the run with me. It would have been a nice boost, but then he would have been on his own from that point. Getting over long term is really, really difficult. These guys not only did they come up slowly, by the time they had their first match at TLC they blew everybody away at the Barclay's Center. All three guys have the potential to be major stars. I couldn't be happier for Ambrose. He is kind of a weird dude, but it works to his advantage. I've described his style as disturbingly poetic. The way that he moves, he is so fluid. William Regal was the guy that was so high on him. He said 'he is everyone's perfect opponent for the next ten years.'"


:mark:

It's kinda sad that Foley can't wrestle anymore, but guess it was better this way. 
Foley vs Ambrose would have been SICK tho.. especially the build up. *THOSE PROMOS!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Big Booboos

At first when The Shield debuted I was all about Ambrose. He's still my favorite member but I'm really liking Roman and Seth nowadays. But I gotta go with Ambrose in the vote.


----------



## ShadowCat

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Foley talks about Dean Ambrose:
> 
> :mark:
> 
> It's kinda sad that Foley can't wrestle anymore, but guess it was better this way.
> Foley vs Ambrose would have been SICK tho.. especially the build up. *THOSE PROMOS!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


I would have loved for Dean & Foley feud i remember talking about it in the Dean Ambrose thread, But seeing what Dean's done right now with the Shield i think it was best for his Career.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


Omg hot guys and puppies! HOT GUYS AND PUPPIES!! :cheer
They should take the doggy with them when they enter from the crowd. No? Just me?


----------



## Beatles123

Not pleased with the SD spoilers so far... without spoiling.


----------



## ShadowCat

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> Omg hot guys and puppies! HOT GUYS AND PUPPIES!! :cheer
> They should take the doggy with them when they enter from the crowd. No? Just me?


In my day dreams i imagine Dean Ambrose snuggling up to a Chainsaw....... And me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh my... Dean do keep your bottoms pulled up.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

No my friend. Feel free to keep them as low as they will possible go. Heck why wear them at all


----------



## Jingoro

this thread took a hard left onto gay ave. i was really into dean ambrose when the shield started doing their promos cuz he makes the best crazy faces. since they started wrestling a lot more frequently, i've really been impressed by seth rollins. he's kinda tall, but is an athletic high flyer type sorta. it's weird to see someone so tall be that type. he shit talks really well during the matches too. he's really impressed me.

the shield as a whole and daniel bryan are the only good things in the wwe right now. well, besides looking at aj, the bellas, and the black dancer's bodies.


----------



## Green Light

The smell of estrogen whenever I take a peek into this thread could tame a raging bull in mating season.

Anyway, with regards to the SD spoilers



Spoiler: Thoughts



I don't think it's a big deal that Rollins lost really, the whole point of The Shield is that their real strength lies in their teamwork/solidarity and them working as a unit. Losing the occasional one on one match shouldn't hurt them too much. Besides, it makes for much more interesting storytelling when the other side is able to pick up wins too.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> No my friend. Feel free to keep them as low as they will possible go. Heck why wear them at all


Thats what I am saying! TAKE THEM OFF!!  LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

Spoiler: dat Smackdown



Rollins birthday.

Gets pinned on SD.

Dat Vince. 

It's ok if they lose individually every once in a while, but still unk2


----------



## JackieLackey

Taker2theMoon said:


> Oh my... Dean do keep your bottoms pulled up.


:yum:


----------



## JackieLackey

Green Light said:


> The smell of estrogen whenever I take a peek into this thread could tame a raging bull in mating season.


:ex:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

lol seths dog looks like it is smiling, cant blame the little pooch though lol.

I came across this gif of Shakira and it totally explains my reaction to when Dean and the guys won the belts at the ppv cause I got out of my chair just like that LOL


----------



## SubZero3:16

Taker2theMoon said:


> Oh my... Dean do keep your bottoms pulled up.


It's nice to learn that Dean has good grooming habits. I vote that this be his attire when they finally ditch the Shield uniforms.


----------



## Mr. I

SD Spoilers are no big deal. They're trying to keep it even between the faces and heels without REALLY ever beating the Shield.


----------



## CALΔMITY

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> No my friend. Feel free to keep them as low as they will possible go. Heck why wear them at all





Green Light said:


> The smell of estrogen whenever I take a peek into this thread could tame a raging bull in mating season.





BaBy FireFly said:


> Thats what I am saying! TAKE THEM OFF!!  LOL





SubZero3:16 said:


> *It's nice to learn that Dean has good grooming habits.* I vote that this be his attire when they finally ditch the Shield uniforms.


The reactions in this thread are priceless. I'm glad I could be one of the enablers for your carnal needs. :lol

I really can't imagine Dean going straight from his shield attire down to wrestling shorts if he went solo. It's always a possibility, though.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Honestly, the riot gear looks so good and makes them look so instantly threatening - I'm loathe to ever see them change their look to a more traditional one.
Seeing Reigns, for instance, start dressing like Triple H would actually make him _less_ threatening - because right now, the guy looks like an absolute monster.

Though I still think Ambrose needs to start mocking The Undertaker and start wearing purple gloves and boot-covers.


----------



## CALΔMITY

TheFranticJane said:


> Though I still think Ambrose needs to start mocking The Undertaker and start wearing purple gloves and boot-covers.


I know what you're getting at, but that would be too damn random in this day and age. If there was a longer-running feud with Ambrose and the Undertaker then I could imagine him coming out in a black hat that mimicked Taker's in a way. I was bummed that Taker was written out of the story so fast. I'm hoping that there will be some sort of retribution storyline with him in the future.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Green Light said:


> The smell of estrogen whenever I take a peek into this thread could tame a raging bull in mating season.


I agree, Jesus Christ this use to be my favorite thread.


----------



## cindel25

Was this posted? 









oh roman, dear


----------



## NeyNey

cindel25 said:


> Was this posted?


Rollins face! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I agree, Jesus Christ this use to be my favorite thread.


Shut up. The girls in this forum have the same rights to drool over men like we have our rights to drool over women. 

I said this a while back back in the Dean Ambrose Pre-Debut discussion thread, but I think someone should make a fan forum for Ambrose/Shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Was this posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh roman, dear


Who cares if it was posted before? There's never too much trash talking Reigns.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Shut up. The girls in this forum have the same rights to drool over men like we have our rights to drool over women.
> 
> I said this a while back back in the Dean Ambrose Pre-Debut discussion thread, but I think someone should make a fan forum for Ambrose/Shield.


Thank you. They have a whole women of wrestling section to drool over the divas. Apparently we can't have a Men of Wrestling section because it would offend the menses but we hijack one thread to occassionally discuss the hotness three men out of the entire roster hotness and it's a problem. I'm really sorry for those who find the people on here who express the sexual desire for human beings to be so offending. Maybe give us a Men of Wrestling thread at least if we can't have our own section.


----------



## Bushmaster

Just watched Shield vs Hell No again, what a fucking match on Raw. I absolutely love how these guys are entertaining on the mic yet put on some of the best matches we've seen in years. I wanna see that dbl team finisher more though lol I guess it could be a ppv thing for them. Just thought it made their ER match much more epic. 

Bye to the triple powerbomb. I would mark if these guys had a tag team finisher for every combination they have. Like Dean and Seth have their own and Dean and Reigns too.


----------



## Heel

Thoughts on Smackdown:

Personally don't see an issue with Rollins losing. As others have said, Shield's strength is in their teamwork and ability to use their numbers as a unit better than anyone else. They've gone over so much now and been protected so well that the occasional (and I mean occasional, this can't be a regular thing) loss to a strong opponent like Kane shouldn't hurt them. I mean when you look at Kane vs. Rollins in kayfabe terms, you'd always expect Kane to win so it doesn't make him look too bad. I also look at Rollins is the weak link of the trio, so if anyone is going to take losses I'd want it to be him.


----------



## Callisto

I haven't watched Smackdown in quite sometime, but I might tune into the program just to see Ambrose's match with Orton, if not watch it on Youtube.



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I agree, Jesus Christ this use to be my favorite thread.


...and yet, the same people who object to that are the same ones who condone and even have participated in the "diva appreciation" fuckfest (which I personally have no issue with) in the RAW Discussion Threads, let alone make graphic comments like "I want to drink her bath water", "I would eat her out so much that she will get anal prolapse", or something along the lines that expresses their sexuality (also have no issue).

So you can piss right the fuck off with that deluded, one dimensional logic.

And now back to the happy thoughts..



Taker2theMoon said:


> Oh my... Dean do keep your bottoms pulled up.


Imma need him to take off the speedo and bruise my face with his erect penis.


----------



## Telos

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Shut up. The girls in this forum have the same rights to drool over men like we have our rights to drool over women.
> 
> I said this a while back back in the Dean Ambrose Pre-Debut discussion thread, but I think someone should make a fan forum for Ambrose/Shield.


Pretty much. I personally find the objectifying of Shield members makes for great comedy

NeyNey marking out, Itami with the GIFs, Asenath with the expressions, and all the other Shield fans chiming in

Following The Shield is fun enough on its own but this thread has made the experience even more enjoyable because of all the ridiculousness


----------



## Bushmaster

Would you guys hate if the Shield evolved into some sort of anti hero stable. With the Wyatt family coming I find it hard to believe two 3man stables being heel. I think the Shield are atm where they are to cool to hate.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> Would you guys hate if the Shield evolved into some sort of anti hero stable. With the Wyatt family coming I find it hard to believe two 3man stables being heel. I think the Shield are atm where they are to cool to hate.


Personally I've always liked the anti-hero. The only person on the roster that comes close is Orton. He doesn't smile or shake hands with the kids but when he turns up people know that something is going down. I think the WWE needs more faces like these. They turn up get the job done and don't crack stupid jokes but have all round bad ass vibe that people love to route for. I think that's why Orton remains so over with the crowds even though he does nothing new for years. As for The Shield, that would be interesting although 3MB is a heel stable but no one cares about them so its whatever.


----------



## jarrelka

Even though Shield and Team hell no have got the best chemistry ive ever seen they cant feud forever and since Kofi is a nobody I think they need something new and fresh. The problem is the lack of midcard faces so what if the Shield turned Tweenish/antihero/face and remained the same but just started kicking heels asses instead. I think it could work and in the end Rollins can turn face and Ambrose/Reigns heel when they separate. The only face that comes to mind is Jericho. Imagine an Ambrose/Jericho feud over the us title :mark: There are no tagteams available to feud with Shield this is why we need KOW back. Maybe they should just drop the titles and start doing single feuds. Rollins vs Punk , Reigns vs Cena Ambrose vs Jericho yeaaah fill up a whole ppv of shield. We cant get enough Shield


----------



## SubZero3:16

You know if I didn't watch WWE and I just saw this picture I wouldn't be able to tell who's supposed to be the good guys :lol


----------



## The Smark One

TehJerichoFan said:


> I haven't watched Smackdown in quite sometime, but I might tune into the program just to see Ambrose's match with Orton, if not watch it on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yet, the same people who object to that are the same ones who condone and even have participated in the "diva appreciation" fuckfest (which I personally have no issue with) in the RAW Discussion Threads, let alone make graphic comments like "I want to drink her bath water", "I would eat her out so much that she will get anal prolapse", or something along the lines that expresses their sexuality (also have no issue).
> 
> So you can piss right the fuck off with that deluded, one dimensional logic.
> 
> And now back to the happy thoughts..
> 
> 
> 
> Imma need him to take off the speedo and bruise my face with his erect penis.


I am all for have a good time and cracking jokes but this is too far. You've been reported. Cordially The Smark One.


----------



## The.Rockbottom

People are giving Daniel Bryan and The Shield all the credit it seems, they are doing an awesome job but so is Kane in helping raise everyone in the matches to a higher standards, he's anchoring it and allowing the young guys to shine, he deserves a lot of credit too.

The matches have been excellent though, I hope the feud keeps going for another month or 2.


----------



## PUNKY

The Smark One said:


> I am all for have a good time and cracking jokes but this is too far. You've been reported. Cordially The Smark One.


wow are you really reporting them for that, all there trying to say is its pretty hypocritical for some people to complain about some of the gifs and comments on here when a lot of people talk about the divas like that all the time, there was really no need to report them.


----------



## PUNKY

The.Rockbottom said:


> People are giving Daniel Bryan and The Shield all the credit it seems, they are doing an awesome job but so is Kane in helping raise everyone in the matches to a higher standards, he's anchoring it and allowing the young guys to shine, he deserves a lot of credit too.
> 
> The matches have been excellent though, I hope the feud keeps going for another month or 2.


i was thinking the same thing,he doesnt get anywhere near the amount of credit he deserves and without sounding patronizing hes quite a bit older than the other guys and still keeps up the same pace as them.


----------



## The Smark One

england66 said:


> wow are you really reporting them for that, all there trying to say is its pretty hypocritical for some people to complain about some of the gifs and comments on here when a lot of people talk about the divas like that all the time, there was really no need to report them.


I completely agree with what they said. However the last sentence sent me over the edge. The women in both of the shield threads have made more inappropriate comments in these two threads than every man put together since the shields debut


----------



## DA

But TehJerichoFan IS a man if I remember correctly :vince2


----------



## PUNKY

The Smark One said:


> I completely agree with what they said. However the last sentence sent me over the edge. The women in both of the shield threads have made more inappropriate comments in these two threads than every man put together since the shields debut


ok well ill admit i obviously havnt seen all of the comments from both threads, but the ones ive seen dont seem too bad and seem pretty harmless, i just find them funny


----------



## The Smark One

england66 said:


> ok well ill admit i obviously havnt seen all of the comments from both threads but the ones ive seen dont seem too bad and seem pretty harmless.


There has been some heinous shit said. By both men and women on both threads. But back to the topic at hand. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!


----------



## PUNKY

The Smark One said:


> There has been some heinous shit said. By both men and women on both threads. But back to the topic at hand. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!


haha ok well leave it there, BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD !!!


----------



## The Smark One

When do you think a member of the shield will get a title shot?


----------



## Asenath

The Smark One said:


> When do you think a member of the shield will get a title shot?


Not until WWE are ready to put the angle to bed.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

The Smark One said:


> I completely agree with what they said. However the last sentence sent me over the edge. The women in both of the shield threads have made more inappropriate comments in these two threads than every man put together since the shields debut


*You're telling me that they said something more inappropriate than:

"I'd shove my tongue up her fart box" 
"I'd bury my dick so far up her ass that whoever could remove it would be crowned King Arthur."

Seriously, dude? Stop being so insensitive and get over it. 

Where da white knight smiley be?!*


----------



## PUNKY

Asenath said:


> Not until WWE are ready to put the angle to bed.


do you think they will still be together by next years wrestlemania?, just curious as that would make it about a year and a half together as a stable.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

england66 said:


> wow are you really reporting them for that, all there trying to say is its pretty hypocritical for some people to complain about some of the gifs and comments on here when a lot of people talk about the divas like that all the time, there was really no need to report them.



* First off, where the fuck do you get off calling me a hypocrite? When I feel the need to "drool" over the female wrestlers then I visit the appropriate section in the Women of Wrestling sub-forum. I've never even opened the retarded "Diva's Appreciation Thread", you unabashed white Knight. Secondly, When discussion does shift to the appearance of a female wrestler, I may make an appreciative remark (hell, same for the male wrestlers). I NEVER, however, derail the the thread for PAGES by posting gross gifs or pictures with the lady's upper pubic area hanging out of their pants. This thread has LITTLE to do with actual discussions of the Shield. It's like their booking and gimmicks and ringwork have all become mere diversions in between discussions of Dean's hair and Rollin's eyes and Reign's biceps. So I actually already did fuck off. Though I'd appreciate it a lot more if you all would so that I had a fucking thread to discuss the Shield that isn't boggled down by pages of fucking (near) pornography and discussions of hair conditioner.*


----------



## The Smark One

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *You're telling me that they said something more inappropriate than:
> 
> "I'd shove my tongue up her fart box"
> "I'd bury my dick so far up her ass that whoever could remove it would be crowned King Arthur."
> 
> Seriously, dude? Stop being so insensitive and get over it.
> 
> Where da white knight smiley be?!*


Then why not report these people? The report to is to stop stuff like this. People that idly stand by and get off the topic of the shield and write smut on this site should be reported man or woman.


----------



## Callisto

The Smark One said:


> I am all for have a good time and cracking jokes but this is too far. You've been reported. Cordially The Smark One.


I'm scurred. Every bone and muscle in my body is violently shaking. I just don't know what to do with myself.








DwayneAustin said:


> But TehJerichoFan IS a man if I remember correctly :vince2


----------



## PUNKY

ok for a start i wasnt even talking to you boxes with gods my message was to somebody else that i have already disscused this with like an adult, dont start swearing at me and get so aggresive ect, no wonder your on red rep your so rude.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Evolution said:


> Good on you ladies, I was going to close this because we're just letting Shield threads run individually now but seeing as you guys seem to enjoy this thread as a bit of perv-fest I'll leave it.
> 
> You're more than entitled to it :lol


Our perv-fest is mod approve. So either deal with it or start your own thread.


----------



## The Smark One

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> * First off, where the fuck do you get off calling me a hypocrite? When I feel the need to "drool" over the female wrestlers then I visit the appropriate section in the Women of Wrestling sub-forum. I've never even opened the retarded "Diva's Appreciation Thread", you unabashed white Knight. Secondly, When discussion does shift to the appearance of a female wrestler, I may make an appreciative remark (hell, same for the male wrestlers). I NEVER, however, derail the the thread for PAGES by posting gross gifs or pictures with the lady's upper pubic area hanging out of their pants. This thread has LITTLE to do with actual discussions of the Shield. It's like their booking and gimmicks and ringwork have all become mere diversions in between discussions of Dean's hair and Rollin's eyes and Reign's biceps. So I actually already did fuck off. Though I'd appreciate it a lot more if you all would so that I had a fucking thread to discuss the Shield that isn't boggled down by pages of fucking (near) pornography and discussions of hair conditioner.*


Repped


----------



## Asenath

england66 said:


> do you think they will still be together by next years wrestlemania?, just curious as that would make it about a year and a half together as a stable.


I sort of hope that WM 30 is the blow-off of their break-up feud. Say, they split around the time of the Royal Rumble this year, and Rollins and Ambrose feud along the RTWM with Rollins establishing babyface cred along the way. Reigns can go have big, sweaty hoss fights with Curtis Axel or something. That would be hot.


----------



## Amber B

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> * First off, where the fuck do you get off calling me a hypocrite? When I feel the need to "drool" over the female wrestlers then I visit the appropriate section in the Women of Wrestling sub-forum. I've never even opened the retarded "Diva's Appreciation Thread", you unabashed white Knight. Secondly, When discussion does shift to the appearance of a female wrestler, I may make an appreciative remark (hell, same for the male wrestlers). I NEVER, however, derail the the thread for PAGES by posting gross gifs or pictures with the lady's upper pubic area hanging out of their pants. This thread has LITTLE to do with actual discussions of the Shield. It's like their booking and gimmicks and ringwork have all become mere diversions in between discussions of Dean's hair and Rollin's eyes and Reign's biceps. So I actually already did fuck off. Though I'd appreciate it a lot more if you all would so that I had a fucking thread to discuss the Shield that isn't boggled down by pages of fucking (near) pornography and discussions of hair conditioner.*





The Smark One said:


> Then why not report these people? The report to is to stop stuff like this. People that idly stand by and get off the topic of the shield and write smut on this site should be reported man or woman.





The Smark One said:


> I completely agree with what they said. However the last sentence sent me over the edge. The women in both of the shield threads have made more inappropriate comments in these two threads than every man put together since the shields debut


Yeah it's totally offensive that the girls in here are objectifying these guys but it's totally okay for you guys to want to give AJ Lee a pearl necklace and have a section on this forum made specifically to rate women in wrestling on a number scale.

The hell outta here. It's extremely easy to ignore posts once you see where the sentence is heading. Sending reports over this nonsense is nonsense.

Guess what, we don't have a MOW section so if we make comments on their appearance (and the physical appearance and upkeep of a wrestler is part of their job), so be it. The funny thing is that if we did have a Men of Wrestling section, guys would derail/troll it. It's an all about Shield thread, not an all about MOVESETZ of the Shield thread.


----------



## The Smark One

SubZero3:16 said:


> Our perv-fest is mod approve. So either deal with it or start your own thread.


Only if I can take NeyNey and Aesnath with me


----------



## Asenath

The Smark One said:


> Only if I can take NeyNey and Aesnath with me


I could play in both places. I have both wrestling feels and carnal feels on the subject.


----------



## The Smark One

Asenath said:


> I could play in both places. I have both wrestling feels and carnal feels on the subject.


But you do it with class that's the big difference


----------



## Asenath

I dunno about that. I just want to rub my face all over the swift arms of justice. 

So, RTWM 30 for the Shield. Whatchu think?


----------



## PUNKY

Asenath said:


> I sort of hope that WM 30 is the blow-off of their break-up feud. Say, they split around the time of the Royal Rumble this year, and Rollins and Ambrose feud along the RTWM with Rollins establishing babyface cred along the way. Reigns can go have big, sweaty hoss fights with Curtis Axel or something. That would be hot.


hhmm sounds like a good idea to me,maybe have ambrose or rollins win the rumble then they slowly start to resent each other(although im pretty sure punks probably winning the rumble)


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

The Smark One said:


> Then why not report these people? The report to is to stop stuff like this. People that idly stand by and get off the topic of the shield and write smut on this site should be reported man or woman.


*Because I'm not a sensitive person that gets offended by people getting swooned. It's not a big deal, get over it you prude.*


----------



## The Smark One

Asenath said:


> I dunno about that. I just want to rub my face all over the swift arms of justice.
> 
> So, RTWM 30 for the Shield. Whatchu think?


I hate to say it but Dean will be the downfall of the shield. Either reigns or Rollins will get a world title push and dean will scream injustice and the shield will end.....unfortunately. Or a member of the shield will eliminate one of the others if not both and descention will come to the shield


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

england66 said:


> ok for a start i wasnt even talking to you boxes with gods my message was to somebody else that i have already disscused this with like an adult, dont start swearing at me and get so aggresive ect, no wonder your on red rep your so rude.


Yeah I actually don't mince words on an internet forum. Don't care about the red squares I'll receive. I can be a real darling though, when not interacting with gun-jumping feminazis and their Order of White Knights. But In the face of such BLATANT stupidity, unfairness, and stereotyping( I could be a woman or gay but everyone jumped on the "hurt durr he's a hypocrite who posts about AJ all the time" shortbus). 

oh and if I did try to make my "own"( for the record you don't own this fucking thread sweetheart) it'd be closed in an instant and merged with "The Shield's Appearance Thread" anyway.


----------



## PUNKY

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Yeah I actually don't mince words on an internet forum. Don't care about the red squares I'll receive. I can be a real darling though, when not interacting with gun-jumping feminazis and their Order of White Knights. But In the face of such BLATANT stupidity, unfairness, and stereotyping( I could be a woman or gay but everyone jumped on the "hurt durr he's a hypocrite who posts about AJ all the time" shortbus).
> 
> oh and if I did try to make my "own"( for the record you don't own this fucking thread sweetheart) it'd be closed in an instant and merged with "The Shield's Appearance Thread" anyway.


are you reading somebody elses comments and thinking its me, at no point did i tell you to make your own thread, i dont think i own this thread and i havnt directly quoted anything you have said before now, i was talking to the the smark one in my earlier posts so i dont understand why your jumping down my throat all of a sudden when all i said in general was people should be allowed to say whatever they want about the shield in a shield thread.


----------



## Bushmaster

It's easy to ignore the comments you don't want to see. Nothing wrong with girls saying naughty things :lol


----------



## LovelyElle890

Wow. Some of the guys on this forum can be so....:favre.

Maybe, I should make a thread that is specifically for women to appreciate the hard working men of the WWE?

:angel


----------



## Asenath

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Yeah I actually don't mince words on an internet forum. Don't care about the red squares I'll receive. I can be a real darling though, when not interacting with gun-jumping feminazis and their Order of White Knights. But In the face of such BLATANT stupidity, unfairness, and stereotyping( I could be a woman or gay but everyone jumped on the "hurt durr he's a hypocrite who posts about AJ all the time" shortbus).
> 
> oh and if I did try to make my "own"( for the record you don't own this fucking thread sweetheart) it'd be closed in an instant and merged with "The Shield's Appearance Thread" anyway.


So sorry to have disrupted your meeting of the He-Man Womanhaters club.


----------



## Asenath

The Smark One said:


> I hate to say it but Dean will be the downfall of the shield. Either reigns or Rollins will get a world title push and dean will scream injustice and the shield will end.....unfortunately. Or a member of the shield will eliminate one of the others if not both and descention will come to the shield


I think it will be an ideological split. Ambrose will descend further into his insanity and depravity, and Rollins will still be holding it down for 'justice'.


----------



## CupofCoffee

Judging by the signature pictures I see around here, I would have thought this forum would be the last place where the prudes would gather.


----------



## The Smark One

Asenath said:


> I think it will be an ideological split. Ambrose will descend further into his insanity and depravity, and Rollins will still be holding it down for 'justice'.


What about a Rollins face turn


----------



## Ashly

Wow shit got real in here :lol


----------



## Callisto

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> * First off, where the fuck do you get off calling me a hypocrite? When I feel the need to "drool" over the female wrestlers then I visit the appropriate section in the Women of Wrestling sub-forum. I've never even opened the retarded "Diva's Appreciation Thread", you unabashed white Knight. Secondly, When discussion does shift to the appearance of a female wrestler, I may make an appreciative remark (hell, same for the male wrestlers). I NEVER, however, derail the the thread for PAGES by posting gross gifs or pictures with the lady's upper pubic area hanging out of their pants. This thread has LITTLE to do with actual discussions of the Shield. It's like their booking and gimmicks and ringwork have all become mere diversions in between discussions of Dean's hair and Rollin's eyes and Reign's biceps. So I actually already did fuck off. Though I'd appreciate it a lot more if you all would so that I had a fucking thread to discuss the Shield that isn't boggled down by pages of fucking (near) pornography and discussions of hair conditioner.*


That was my fault for making assumptions about you, but.....



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> *gun-jumping feminazis and their Order of White Knights*


...this is just a fucking mess. i really can't. :lmao


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Asenath said:


> So sorry to have disrupted your meeting of the He-Man Womanhaters club.


This is the bullshit I was talking. Wanting an actual thread devoted to the Shield that doesn't devolve into porn = I hate women? :kobe

But I've read enough of your posts and other's posts about you to know that you are actually a bitter person who legitimately hates men. So your bs assertion hokds no water. Good job diverting the discussion away from what I was saying by throwing out labels that don't apply to me.



PS: White Knighting won't get you anywhere. Not even 1st base. You know who you are.


----------



## Beatles123

while i don't see the problem in being naughty...you can overkill anything really.

I try to see both sides.






you know, like a woman would want to see both sides of Dean's nude body 


See? It's all in fun.


----------



## SonoShion

The mark war when the Wyatt family feuds with The Shield is going to be fucking delightful.


----------



## Asenath

The Smark One said:


> What about a Rollins face turn


I think that's an essential part of it. Rollins is a born face, and people will appreciate his high-flying maneuvers and his mic skills better when he's where he belongs.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

It will start with Ambrose but soon all three will want singles glory. It's gonna be chaos when they split.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Dexter Morgan said:


> It will start with Ambrose but soon all three will want singles glory. It's gonna be chaos when they split.


All I want from the 'E at this point is a Triple Threat Match at a PPV.


----------



## Beatles123

SonoShion said:


> The mark war when the Wyatt family feuds with The Shield is going to be fucking delightful.


Everyone wins that war


----------



## SonoShion

Beatles123 said:


> Everyone wins that war


Imagine the Ambrose/Wyatt promo encounters. Jesus Christ.


----------



## The Smark One

Asenath said:


> I think that's an essential part of it. Rollins is a born face, and people will appreciate his high-flying maneuvers and his mic skills better when he's where he belongs.


I think the E sees Rollins as the reincarnation of Jeff Hardy and they will be able to take a face Rollins to the bank


----------



## Punkholic

Can't wait until they turn on each other and we get to see them face each other. Some interesting match-ups will come out of that.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> This is the bullshit I was talking. Wanting an actual thread devoted to the Shield that doesn't devolve into porn = I hate women? :kobe
> 
> But I've read enough of your posts and other's posts about you to know that you are actually a bitter person who legitimately hates men. So your bs assertion hokds no water. Good job diverting the discussion away from what I was saying by throwing out labels that don't apply to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *PS: White Knighting won't get you anywhere. Not even 1st base. You know who you are.*


*Damn! All this white knighting I did, and I'm not even getting 1st base over the internet?! Ain't that about a bitch!* :frustrate


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SonoShion said:


> Imagine the Ambrose/Wyatt promo encounters. Jesus Christ.


Would be bigger than the WWE title. Not sure if :cena3 would like that.


----------



## Beatles123

SonoShion said:


> Imagine the Ambrose/Wyatt promo encounters. Jesus Christ.


Oh, I could see Wyatt managing Ambrose in the future for sure! :mark:


----------



## Delbusto

Video from Ambrose/Kingston. Sorry it's short/rushed.


----------



## Itami

SonoShion said:


> Imagine the Ambrose/Wyatt promo encounters. Jesus Christ.


I've actually been thinking about this after watching that promo. He has gotten my interest with all the weird shit, so an alliance with his family and Ambrose would make sense. Would love to see it once Dean goes solo.


----------



## Bushmaster

SonoShion said:


> Imagine the Ambrose/Wyatt promo encounters. Jesus Christ.


:mark: Shield vs Wyatt might end the world. Bray and Dean would be epic


----------



## SubZero3:16

Delbusto1 said:


> Video from Ambrose/Kingston. Sorry it's short/rushed.


I have no idea what you're apologizing for. You got in all of the good plays in the match.


Now if Wyatt debuts against The Shield I can definately see them getting thrust into the anti-hero role. They can be the shield of justice against the Wyatt's family brand of crazy. 

Oh the promos that could be cut from this :mark:


----------



## cindel25

Allow me....

Did someone say AMBROSE?


Spoiler: photo















Dear Santa, all I want for Christmas is Dean Ambrose aka Jonathan Good. Please let him anoint me as well as other women with his saintly juices.

Thank you ~cindel25


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Wyatt Family v Sheild

Book it vince :mark:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

cindel25 said:


> Allow me....
> 
> Did someone say AMBROSE?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Santa, all I want for Christmas is Dean Ambrose aka Jonathan Good. Please let him anoint me as well as other women with his saintly juices.
> 
> Thank you ~cindel25


Saintly juices lmao!!  are my eyes playing tricks w me....do I see his balls? Lol


----------



## ShadowCat

Arrive
Get my daily dose of Dean
Leave with a smile


----------



## ShadowCat

Beatles123 said:


> Oh, I could see Wyatt managing Ambrose in the future for sure! :mark:


I think Dean's mic skills cover that need a manager department.

I understand why people would have a Dean Vs. Wyatt feud but i don't think it can work, Both these guy's shine as heals can't ever imagine one being a face.


----------



## rbhayek

How long before these guys get a shot at the heavyweight title?


----------



## Da Silva

ShadowCat said:


> I think Dean's mic skills cover that need a manager department.
> 
> I understand why people would have a Dean Vs. Wyatt feud but i don't think it can work, Both these guy's shine as heals can't ever imagine one being a face.


Neither has to be a cookie-cutter face. I reckon Wyatt as the aggressor against Dean would work.


----------



## SUNDAY

ShadowCat said:


> I think Dean's mic skills cover that need a manager department.


unk2 :heyman


----------



## Da Silva

Clobberin' said:


> unk2 :heyman


There's a historical reason for that though, plus they needed to keep Heyman on the show to ensure that Brock Lesnars appeal was never off air. Same reason why they've given him a third Paul Heyman guy.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

rbhayek said:


> How long before these guys get a shot at the heavyweight title?


Within a year easily. I mean, they already have faced the top faces of the company and are main eventing Raw and Smackdown. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Bushmaster

rbhayek said:


> How long before these guys get a shot at the heavyweight title?


Dean will get the first shot maybe in a year if the Shield are still a team. Its easy to see WWE see the most in him right now hence why he's had so many singles matches and is the singles champion among them.


----------



## Smitson

rbhayek said:


> How long before these guys get a shot at the heavyweight title?


Hopefully Ambrose has a long reign(9 months plus) with the US title, finally drops it and goes on to win one of the main titles.


----------



## Dallas

Not seen it posted here before, sorry if it's old but it's worth posting again. Roman and Dean with Camacho. In fancy dress.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

Just a question, not gonna start a thread because it will only be moved here anyway, I hated the shield when they came in, I knew none of them from the indy promotions before hand, but by god do I enjoy them now, I just wish the WWE had more talented guys for them to wrestle against, when kofi bryan and kane are out of the picture whos next?? anyway my question Is, how do you think the shield will end?? will their be a power struggle? a traitor? a kayfabe injury? or just time?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Dallas said:


> Not seen it posted here before, sorry if it's old but it's worth posting again. Roman and Dean with Camacho. In fancy dress.


LOL is that Dean dressed as a bananas? Remind me of when I came across a strange pic of him with a monkey....he is bending over with his hand patting a monkeys back who seems to look like it got sick or is a drunk monkey that got sick and hurled lol...that is the strange part of the picture when you first see it until you notice Deans fantastic butt crack in the shot too LOL.


----------



## PUNKY

BaBy FireFly said:


> LOL is that Dean dressed as a bananas? Remind me of when I came across a strange pic of him with a monkey....he is bending over with his hand patting a monkeys back who seems to look like it got sick or is a drunk monkey that got sick and hurled lol...that is the strange part of the picture when you first see it until you notice Deans fantastic butt crack in the shot too LOL.


is that really dean in the monkey pic then ? i saw it in the funny pics thread and couldnt work out who it was, must of been took a while ago it doesnt look anything like him lol, oh and i love that banana pic wonder how recent it was.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

england66 said:


> is that really dean in the monkey pic then ? i saw it in the funny pics thread and couldnt work out who it was, must of been took a while ago it doesnt look anything like him lol, oh and i love that banana pic wonder how recent it was.


I am loving the banana pic too LOL.
As for the monkey pic I saw it in the funny section as well, I believe it came from tumblr or google search when you put in his name...thats what they said in the the funny thread where the pic came from. Him or not that pictured cracked me up! lol.


----------



## Telos

I wonder if the banana pic there is from an FCW event this past Halloween? Though maybe it's from 2011 since Camacho is in it?

Edit - found this post by Eddie Ray this past Halloween FWIW


----------



## Asenath

Dallas said:


> Not seen it posted here before, sorry if it's old but it's worth posting again. Roman and Dean with Camacho. In fancy dress.


I . . . I 

Um.

Oh, lord. 

:lol:lmao:lol


----------



## NeyNey

The Smark One said:


> Only if I can take NeyNey and Aesnath with me


I stay here, right where I belong. 


england66 said:


> is that really dean in the monkey pic then ?


No.

Can't wait for Smackdown! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Ambrose gonna show Orton what being crazy is like :mark:


----------



## mpredrox

england66 said:


> is that really dean in the monkey pic then ? i saw it in the funny pics thread and couldnt work out who it was, must of been took a while ago it doesnt look anything like him lol, oh and i love that banana pic wonder how recent it was.


----------



## Telos

Yeah that's not Ambrose. I can see the similarities though.


----------



## The Smark One

Is ambrose vs orton the main event?


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> I stay here, right where I belong.
> 
> No.
> 
> Can't wait for Smackdown! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Between the Orton and Ambrose fangirls, I think WWE has all rights to edit the sound of the crowd during this match or we won't be able to hear shit :lol


----------



## Asenath

A man who went mano a mano against an electric carver vs. a man who strongly resembles a rotisserie chicken.

Should be entertaining.


----------



## NeyNey

Short Ambrose Interview:

http://www.979espn.com/cc-common/po...ast=DeanAmbrose_05.30.13_1369935908_15470.mp3

:mark:


----------



## Itami

NeyNey said:


> Short Ambrose Interview:
> 
> http://www.979espn.com/cc-common/po...ast=DeanAmbrose_05.30.13_1369935908_15470.mp3
> 
> :mark:


Download it for longer version... about 14 minutes or so.

It's only a preview if you listen to it me thinks.

He said he'll never ever wear crocs. Thank you Dean.


----------



## Punkholic

Orton vs Ambrose on SD should be interesting. Hopefully, it will live up to the expectations and not disappoint.


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> Short Ambrose Interview:
> 
> http://www.979espn.com/cc-common/po...ast=DeanAmbrose_05.30.13_1369935908_15470.mp3
> 
> :mark:


I just listened to it. It's pretty funny. :lol


----------



## PUNKY

NeyNey said:


> I stay here, right where I belong.
> 
> No.
> 
> Can't wait for Smackdown! :mark: :mark: :mark:


i wonder who it is then lol, i didnt think it was him but everybody in the funny pic thread seemed so convinced it was. i cant wait for smackdown either i havnt read any spoilers so i hope its good :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ShadowCat

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ambrose gonna show Orton what being crazy is like :mark:


I think Dean Ambrose is the Voice in Randy Orton's head.


----------



## Asenath

ShadowCat said:


> I think Dean Ambrose is the Voice in Randy Orton's head.


Well, then, if he would be so kind as to tell Randall to switch it up every now and again - and consider making that weak-ass cutter variation look convincing - I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ShadowCat

Asenath said:


> Well, then, if he would be so kind as to tell Randall to switch it up every now and again - and consider making that weak-ass cutter variation look convincing - I'd appreciate it.


I'll be sure to pass on the message.


----------



## Amber B

Dean Ambrose. Still awkward as fuck out of character. Words come so naturally to him during promos but...got damn not in real life.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Amber B said:


> Dean Ambrose. Still awkward as fuck out of character. Words come so naturally to him during promos but...got damn not in real life.


It's interesting because Roman Reigns who talks the least, and who people think has the worst mic skills out of the group, is actually the best talker of the three outside of the ring. Especially when it comes to media work.


----------



## Asenath

He's the Moon Moon of the Hounds of Justice, bless him.


----------



## ThePandagirl20

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I agree with Rocky, he has what WWE traditionally looks for in a main event star. A diamond in the rough.


----------



## NeyNey

Amber B said:


> Dean Ambrose. Still awkward as fuck out of character. Words come so naturally to him during promos but...got damn not in real life.


So fucking fascinating.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Amber B said:


> Dean Ambrose. Still awkward as fuck out of character. Words come so naturally to him during promos but...got damn not in real life.


He never really struck me as a very social person outside the ring so that may be it. It's kinda funny that he's good friends with Sami who's the total opposite. 

Reigns is surprisingly good talker out of the ring. I can just see this picture in my head of him doing press conferences, doing those Be A Star things etc. Also Roman in a suit. :mark:

Also that interview with Ambrose is great! The "I bet Dean Ambrose has never" thing was definitely the best part. :


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> Short Ambrose Interview:
> 
> http://www.979espn.com/cc-common/po...ast=DeanAmbrose_05.30.13_1369935908_15470.mp3
> 
> :mark:



Thank you!! 
dancing with happiness!! lol


As for the monkey pic, I am rather relieved to know that is not him LOL


----------



## CALΔMITY

Amber B said:


> Dean Ambrose. Still awkward as fuck out of character. Words come so naturally to him during promos but...got damn not in real life.


I can imagine most tv and movie actors would have their awkward tendencies in real life.

Edit: I'm listening to the podcast now. Ambrose's rise through wrestling from the way he tells it is interesting. I can tell he truly has passion for it.


----------



## The_Man1210

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Give it to him in his 2 year in, and win it in Mania 31


----------



## BobEric

Don't think reigns has it. Definitely has the look though. 

Can see Ambrose and Rollins though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheBlackCat

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

he's got it all


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

He's saying that because they are related. Personally, I don't see it in Reigns yet.

The way I see him now is Arrive. Scream. Leave.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Didn't Scott Hall say the same? I'm pretty sure that he did.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I just listened to the ambrose interview...really enjoyed it. The questions part was fun.


----------



## THANOS

Here's the link to smackdown for those interested! All three members of the Shield had strong showing but Bryan definitely stole the show both times he showed up.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

THANOS said:


> Here's the link to smackdown for those interested! All three members of the Shield had strong showing but Bryan definitely stole the show both times he showed up.


Aaaaaaaaaaawh! Kane said "You are the best in the world" to Daniel. That was somewhat sweet of him to say.


----------



## Blommen

Edit: can't figure out how to do spoiler tags.


----------



## Telos

Blommen said:


> Edit: can't figure out how to do spoiler tags.


[spoiler*=subject]message here[/spoiler]

just delete the * part and there you go


----------



## Eddie Ray

Spoiler: smackdown



I've gotta get this off my chest.Orton is probably one of the WORST workers on the roster. and I mean it. he drains all the excitement out of a match and sells like shit. his lack of fucks even make ambrose look like shit for 3/4 of the match before it picks up during the comeback. Orton has a habit of not caring until that moment and it made the pace slow down to a snails fucking pace. he ruins any intensity unless its for his own self interest and he never looks like hes fighting, he makes it look choreographed. the compete opposite of what you try to do as a wrestler. Ambrose did a solid job at playing his character and his over all performance on the roster. 

however that ending with Bryan...I marked out.


----------



## PUNKY

Amber B said:


> Dean Ambrose. Still awkward as fuck out of character. Words come so naturally to him during promos but...got damn not in real life.


i love how in most video interviews ive seen of him he doesnt even look at interviewer while there asking him questions, he just looks at the floor for the whole interview.:lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Blommen said:


> Edit: can't figure out how to do spoiler tags.





Eddie Ray said:


> i dunno how to do the spoiler thing so im going to give warnings





Frequently Asked Questions said:


> Spoiler Tags
> 
> Used when posting any spoilers. Please use these tags to avoid spoiling.
> 
> [spoiler =a spoiler]This is a spoiler[/spoiler]


just delete the space from between the first "spoiler" and "=" 

I'm wondering if I should watch the international version of SD or wait for the full one..


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I can bet any money Roman will be WWE champion first. Dean/Seth just are not the big type of guys Vince loves. I think once Shield split Roman will feud with other big guys and then he will show the world he's the dominant male and get the WWE title


----------



## SubZero3:16

Friday Shield spam


----------



## FIVECount

Anyone ready for the Rollins Face and Reigns tweener push?

Out of the 2 I wonder who wins the WHC/WWE belts first.


----------



## FIVECount

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



The Fourth Wall said:


> *Roman Reigns* - WWE Champion
> *Dean Ambrose* - Intercontinental Champion
> *Seth Rollins* - World Heavyweight Champion
> 
> :mark: :mark: IT'S A DREAM.



Corrected for reality.


----------



## NeyNey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I'm wondering if I should watch the international version of SD or wait for the full one..


Saw some Smackdown Gifs and couldn't wait anymore.



Spoiler: Smackdown






Eddie Ray said:


> i dunno how to do the spoiler thing so im going to give warnings
> 
> WARNING: im about to critique ambrose vs orton on SD. anything below this piece of writing may contain spoilers.
> 
> I've gotta get this off my chest.Orton is probably one of the WORST workers on the roster. and I mean it. he drains all the excitement out of a match and sells like shit. his lack of fucks even make ambrose look like shit for 3/4 of the match before it picks up during the comeback. Orton has a habit of not caring until that moment and it made the pace slow down to a snails fucking pace. he ruins any intensity unless its for his own self interest and he never looks like hes fighting, he makes it look choreographed. the compete opposite of what you try to do as a wrestler. Ambrose did a solid job at playing his character and his over all performance on the roster.
> 
> however that ending with Bryan...I marked out.


Imagine how boring the match would've been if it wasn't Ambrose. 
Dude managed to make it look good. 
I expected much more, but fuck Orton looked like he's a bored 60 year old they forced to stand up from his rocking chair. 
Ambrose intensity, passion and talent saved it. I mean, just *LOOK*! 



Spoiler: Gifs





































































:clap:clap:clap

This man _IS_ the Greatest of all time. He was _BORN_ for this shit. 
He knows exactly what wrestling is all about. What a smart bastard he is.

Shame, Ambrose didn't slap Orton in his face for beeing such a bitch. 


Also, yes fuck Daniel Bryan was fucking amazing!!!


----------



## FIVECount

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

If Ambrose ever touches even the WHC belt I will be fking surprised. Nothing about him screams WWE/WHC champ when you look at his size, looks and demenor compared to who have been winning, well, ever. He's weird and from Crowd reactions he's not nearly as over as he is with the IWC in comparison to any of his counterparts.

When Rollins is allowed to break away from these 3, he's the best wrestler of the group, period. Reigns has the best look and Ambrose has the best mouth. Now Rollin is a high flyer baby face type, we have seen these guys get pushed WAY OVER such as Edge, Jericho, Hardys, etc etc etc.. reigns is a beast and has the ability to sell very well for a big man. HE needs a viable finisher because the spear is played the fk out, I don't care how big you are. And he isn't built anything like Batista, Bataista was unreal but this guy has the look and flare to be a great champ.

And then there is Ambrose. Only on here do I ever hear anything about him beside "That guy is really weird".... How can anyone with a sane brain cell in their head book this guy as a WWE champ? honestley. WAY too small, WAY too weir acting and looking. This guy is equally as awkward IN PERSON. Its who he is, a weirdo. This guy would be horrible for signings and press conference where as Rollins has the baby face and Reigns is the best natural talker on a promotion level.

The ONLY push I can see with Ambrose is give him the gimmick of a schizophrenic, Have him come down into the ring and attempt to wrestle and communicate and operate as normal and then spaz out and randomly/uncontrollably beat people down. In such a PG era, I don't see this happening on anywhere but TNA. Other than his natural awkwardness, how do you market Ambrose. his mic skills are highly over exaggerated due to the characters he plays. He's great at being weird and eccentric... Other than that, meh.(Lets not get into how anti-climatic all of his matches have been ending wit that "Bro-hug" slam he does.)


----------



## BaBy FireFly

He def was born to do this!! 

I love when he does that gun thing w his hand/fingers  

I downloaded the video to smackdown but waiting to watch it on tv.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Didn't even know they were related. Hopefully, he's right and there's a bright future on the horizon for Reigns.


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

It is a given.

Roman Reigns is so muscular and cute and that is all that matters in the business world.


----------



## cindel25

Anyone know where I can find a transcript of Ambrose interview?


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Nolo King? :lmao

And I don't really see how this is news. It'd be like me telling my cousin I think he'll be a good businessman.

But Reigns could easily have a shot at the title eventually.


----------



## Ashly

SubZero3:16 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## J.S.

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Punkholic said:


> Didn't even know they were related. Hopefully, he's right and there's a bright future on the horizon for Reigns.


Almost all Samoans in wrestling are related to each other it seems.


----------



## DOPA

I havent watched SD fully yet but.....



DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN! :mark: :mark: :mark:

I watched the ending and HOLY FUCKING SHIT. Bryan is on such a huge roll right now. Absolutely loving what they are doing with him at the moment and as long as he STAYS FACE i'll continue to do so.

:mark:


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

He will be that's for sure. Reigns has that "it" factor that Vince gets a hard on for. All three Shield members will be great to watch and see shine in the 'E.


----------



## Soulrollins

Yeah, Bryan on the end of Smackdown was epic.


----------



## Bushmaster

Damn all you guys have watched SD already, im gonna have to check it out once im home. All this Bryan and epic talk is getting me excited lol.


----------



## Asenath

Don't spoiler me, bro. I have to work for my co-worker who is making my wrestling schedule difficult.


----------



## Telos

Daniel Bryan is a joy to watch, and Hell No really needed this to get some momentum back in this feud with The Shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Posted some Smackdown gifs earlier, here's some more


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

It doesn't matter what the Rock says. Typical wrestling business nepotism though, anyone who's related to someone else in the business will get unlimited chances to success while equally talented guys are released. Roman Reigns hasn't really done anything to make him stand out, he's just another guy fresh off a steroid cycle, is that really all it takes for you people to accept him as a future WWE champion?


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

you guys are pumping me up for smackdown. I live all the way in the west so I have to be patient


----------



## Duke6881

That little head turn Ambrose did in his match with Orton before it went to commercial was brilliant..


----------



## CALΔMITY

Solid matches by the shield tonight. The only reason why I didn't stop watching at the last match was because Orton was facing Ambrose. I was surprised at how much Orton didn't bore me. Also, Daniel Bryan was on FIRE! I really enjoyed how that episode ended.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I remember I said in a thread way back that Reigns is the guy that will stand tall from the guys in the shield.
I´m not saying he is the best of them three, but he got the most important feature to win that belt before Rollins and Ambrose: The looks.
Reigns looks like a whc/wwe champ.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I love that the Shield probably see Bryan as their idol nd they'll bump for him all day to get to where he deserves to be.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

wow, can you say bias on these polls, ambrose marks fpalm yeah he's good, but damn


----------



## messi

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I have a strong feeling about this too. Besides both being related, Samoan, same height, muscular and have similar tattoos, they were both in dominate stables. Not only that, but they are both the breakout stars of their stables. So they clearly have a lot in common with each other and I have a feeling that Roman will undoubtedly be the face of the company one day. He has everything, the good looks, charisma, stage presence, mic skills(still needs a bit of work) and good etiquette(see twitter). Roman just needs to keep his head focused and not screw up.


----------



## FIVECount

Chi Town Punk said:


> wow, can you say bias on these polls, ambrose marks fpalm yeah he's good, but damn


You seem surprised?


----------



## guru of wrestling

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

How did Rock praising his relative get so many pages like it was a big surprise


----------



## Green Light

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

i'm not gay but I would like to rub baby oil into Roman's pecs

anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Dallas

Chi Town Punk said:


> wow, can you say bias on these polls, ambrose marks fpalm yeah he's good, but damn


What are you talking about? There are more Ambrose marks than Reigns and Rollins marks, how is that bias?! Collective majority opinion isn't bias, it's consensus.


----------



## Blommen

I suppose i should be at least a bit angry that the shield got their asses handed to them last night, but I am honestly just so happy to finally see Bryan get pushed as a serious competitor. He was absolutely phenomonal and it seems WWE has finally realized what a diamond they've been sitting on all this time. that man can _Wrestle_.


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Posted some Smackdown gifs earlier, here's some more


thanks for posting.love the first one and seths pics pretty cool too.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I love D-Bry. So watching him clean house last night was such a joy and to see the whole crowd behind him was amazing! I want this guy to be WWE champ so bad. :mark:

I see it as such that The Shield has pushed Bryan so far that he went completely over the edge and that he had to prove to everyone that he's definitely not the weak link and one to be messed with. The Shield in other words helped to prove how great Daniel Bryan can be.


----------



## Mr. I

Chi Town Punk said:


> wow, can you say bias on these polls, ambrose marks fpalm yeah he's good, but damn


Ambrose is the most popular member of the Shield. Therefore he has the most votes. Where is the "bias"?


----------



## DOPA

Just watched all the Shield segments and really enjoyed all of them. Especially the one's involving Bryan. Bryan is on absolute fire right now and deserves a big singles push at some point in the next year.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



FIVECount said:


> If Ambrose ever touches even the WHC belt I will be fking surprised. Nothing about him screams WWE/WHC champ when you look at his size, looks and demenor compared to who have been winning, well, ever. He's weird and from Crowd reactions he's not nearly as over as he is with the IWC in comparison to any of his counterparts.
> 
> When Rollins is allowed to break away from these 3, he's the best wrestler of the group, period. Reigns has the best look and Ambrose has the best mouth. Now Rollin is a high flyer baby face type, we have seen these guys get pushed WAY OVER such as Edge, Jericho, Hardys, etc etc etc.. reigns is a beast and has the ability to sell very well for a big man. HE needs a viable finisher because the spear is played the fk out, I don't care how big you are. And he isn't built anything like Batista, Bataista was unreal but this guy has the look and flare to be a great champ.
> 
> And then there is Ambrose. Only on here do I ever hear anything about him beside "That guy is really weird".... How can anyone with a sane brain cell in their head book this guy as a WWE champ? honestley. WAY too small, WAY too weir acting and looking. This guy is equally as awkward IN PERSON. Its who he is, a weirdo. This guy would be horrible for signings and press conference where as Rollins has the baby face and Reigns is the best natural talker on a promotion level.
> 
> The ONLY push I can see with Ambrose is give him the gimmick of a schizophrenic, Have him come down into the ring and attempt to wrestle and communicate and operate as normal and then spaz out and randomly/uncontrollably beat people down. In such a PG era, I don't see this happening on anywhere but TNA. Other than his natural awkwardness, how do you market Ambrose. his mic skills are highly over exaggerated due to the characters he plays. He's great at being weird and eccentric... Other than that, meh.(Lets not get into how anti-climatic all of his matches have been ending wit that "Bro-hug" slam he does.)


You hit the nail on the coffin here about Ambrose. Other than the internet I don't hear anyone say anything about him either. It's all Reigns is a beast. Did you see that spear did you see dude jack up Kane etc..........

Everyone seems to agree that Roman has the size and looks to be WWE/World Champion the one knock on him has been does he have the mic skills and in ring ability to be WWE Champion. I think last night's Smackdown showed he has the ability in the ring to hang with the best in ring performers. Daniel Bryan is arguably the best in ring performer in the WWE and Roman Reigns looked more than competent in the ring with him last night. I noticed there was a thread about Dean Ambrose supposedly shining in the ring vs. Orton last night which was an ok tv match and both guys did fine but my no means did Orton or Ambrose shine last night. What last night was was just another night in the evolution of Roman Reigns.


----------



## Telos

Duke6881 said:


> That little head turn Ambrose did in his match with Orton before it went to commercial was brilliant..


Yes, I loved that part. He's so good with displaying his character.


----------



## SonoShion

So, is Smackdown worth watching then?


----------



## tducey

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I think he's going to be a future star, not sure if he's a future world champ though.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SonoShion said:


> So, is Smackdown worth watching then?


:yes:yes We fight on Friday nights!


----------



## NeyNey

SonoShion said:


> So, is Smackdown worth watching then?












Come on dude.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I swear The Rock is related to just about everyone in wrestling. 

Rocky's right though, Reigns is the future.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I think I could be related to the rock if I did down far enough


----------



## Jamazing

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



tbp82 said:


> You hit the nail on the coffin here about Ambrose. Other than the internet I don't hear anyone say anything about him either. It's all Reigns is a beast. Did you see that spear did you see dude jack up Kane etc..........
> 
> Everyone seems to agree that Roman has the size and looks to be WWE/World Champion the one knock on him has been does he have the mic skills and in ring ability to be WWE Champion. I think last night's Smackdown showed he has the ability in the ring to hang with the best in ring performers. Daniel Bryan is arguably the best in ring performer in the WWE and Roman Reigns looked more than competent in the ring with him last night. I noticed there was a thread about Dean Ambrose supposedly shining in the ring vs. Orton last night which was an ok tv match and both guys did fine but my no means did Orton or Ambrose shine last night. What last night was was just another night in the evolution of Roman Reigns.


Wasn't Mick Foley praising him? e.e


----------



## SonoShion

Just watched it. Daniel Bryan is the fucking man and I hope he has the German Suplex constant in his move set now. Shield delivering as usual.
Was it only me hearing those "Aaaaaaambrose, Aaaaaaaambrose" chants? More often PLZ. The Shield is getting cheered to heaven at Chicago I can tell you that.


----------



## Duke Silver

I wouldn't mind seeing some more Bryan/Reigns matches. Of course, I want to see Bryan vs. Rollins/Ambrose as well (ESPECIALLY BRYAN/ROLLINS!!!!), but Reigns is kind of this unproven entity and I thought he did well following Bryan's lead.


----------



## SonoShion

I'm so glad to have witnessed your signature live, Duke. A shame it didn't make it to TV, the pop was insane.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Green Light said:


> i'm not gay but I would like to rub baby oil into Roman's pecs
> 
> anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Duke Silver

It's strange that they didn't choose to televise that. I think it probably would've been one of the iconic moments of the year. 

Must've been something else to witness live.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

1. Roman is a big guy that Vince loves
2. He has family connections with Dwayne
3. He has the look to be a major monster and get the WWE title
4. I looked him up on Wikipeadia and hes only 28 so he has years in the business to get better and have loads of title reigns


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Roman Reigns is a total package. He,s only 28 and is already pretty good in the ring. Imagine in 2-3 years. He also has the presence and looks of a worldchamp. He,s not the best on the mic (yet) but like I said in a couple of years Im sure he will be a world champion. So will Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

It seems more of a passing comment, not something that needs 9 odd pages on analysis...


----------



## Delbusto

Love the Shield, but D'Bry going off on them was awesome.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Delbusto1 said:


> Love the Shield, but D'Bry going off on them was awesome.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

This should be Bryan's entrance video, especially the part with the audience doing the 'yes' chant.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Telos said:


> Yes, I loved that part. He's so good with displaying his character.


I LOVED when he did that!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> Come on dude.


lol do you remember which raw that was?


----------



## Ashly

NeyNey said:


> Come on dude.


Reigns with that trash talking :lol


----------



## Da Silva

Delbusto1 said:


> Love the Shield, but D'Bry going off on them was awesome.


You're clearly good at editing, but, and this is just a personal preference thing, you use music a bit too much. At the end for example, it would have been better if you'd phased the music out for the 'yes' chants.


----------



## NeyNey

Delbusto1 said:


> Love the Shield, but D'Bry going off on them was awesome.


Love it. Especially the ending. (last 20 seconds)


----------



## Kenny

Bryan. :mark:


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Wow do I ever love Smackdown. Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns, d bryan. So many epic wrestlers it's crazy


----------



## The Cowboy!!

Are we sure the monkey photo isn't Ambrose?? Look at this..



















Look at the hair & sideburns I'm not convinced but It just may well be..


----------



## tigermaskfan23

Is it just me or does Reigns come off as the leader even though I don't really think there is a leader of SHIELD? I mean how he looks he just radiates leadership.


----------



## iKyriaki

tigermaskfan23 said:


> Is it just me or does Reigns come off as the leader even though I don't really think there is a leader of SHIELD? I mean how he looks he just radiates leadership.


I've never really thought of him as the leader. For me that's always leaned more towards Ambrose, mainly because he talks the most out of the group. I could see Reigns as the enforcer-type leader though.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

iKyriaki said:


> I've never really thought of him as the leader. For me that's always leaned more towards Ambrose, mainly because he talks the most out of the group. I could see Reigns as the enforcer-type leader though.



Yeah it does look that way. I wonder if they will ever have the members of SHIELD set there sights on the world title. I could see them being World Champion plus it would show how much bigger of a dominate force they can be if one of them did.


----------



## Kenny

As noted earlier, Dean Ambrose spoke to The Bower Show on ESPN Radio in Hartford, CT to promote this Monday's Raw. Here are some highlights from the interview. 

When he realized he wanted to be a wrestler: "There was never a specific moment with me where I turned the corner, said this is the moment where I knew I was going to become a wrestler. I just knew that that was the direction I was going to go for as long as my memory can go back. I didn't know how it was going to come about. I didn't know if there were wrestling schools. I figured there just had to be some way. I was relaxed about it. I just knew somewhere, somehow that I was going to end up being a wrestler. I just somehow in the back of my mind knew that's what I was going to do." 

What he'd be doing if he wasn't wrestling: "That's a really hard question to say. I've never been deep enough into anything else to be able to picture myself doing anything else. I started wrestling when I was 16 and this has been my life ever since then. I've been traveling the world, traveling the country. Getting better, learning, meeting people. This becomes your life really quickly and it's hard to see any life outside of this. I'm sure there's a lot of things I would be good at, I'm really talented, but I can't picture myself doing anything else." 

On William Regal saying that he is everyone's perfect opponent for the next 10 years: "I'm everybody's perfect opponent? Does that mean I'm just going to get beat up for the next 10 years? [laughter] There's high praise from a guy I have a lot of respect for. It was a real pleasure getting to work with him and really getting to have a really fleshed out feud with him that nobody really saw because, it was on TV in Florida on developmental, but it was [not televised elsewhere]. It was very cool to hear words like that from a guy like that. When I get stuff like that it's still kind of surreal because these are guys that I studied and grew up watching. To be on a level with them where we can talk on the same level about stuff is still kind of surreal for me." 

What's next for The Shield: "We're just going to keep upping the intensity of the game. I think we're bringing a lot of energy, a lot of excitement and a lot of unpredictability that may not have been there before. I think we're fresh and different right now. I think we're upping the ante and raising everybody else's game. We're performing at such a high level now that everyone else is trying to keep up. So we're just going to keep running harder, running faster, serving justice where it needs to be served and everybody else is going to have to try and keep up with us." 

nodq


----------



## tigermaskfan23

King Kenny said:


> As noted earlier, Dean Ambrose spoke to The Bower Show on ESPN Radio in Hartford, CT to promote this Monday's Raw. Here are some highlights from the interview.
> 
> When he realized he wanted to be a wrestler: "There was never a specific moment with me where I turned the corner, said this is the moment where I knew I was going to become a wrestler. I just knew that that was the direction I was going to go for as long as my memory can go back. I didn't know how it was going to come about. I didn't know if there were wrestling schools. I figured there just had to be some way. I was relaxed about it. I just knew somewhere, somehow that I was going to end up being a wrestler. I just somehow in the back of my mind knew that's what I was going to do."
> 
> What he'd be doing if he wasn't wrestling: "That's a really hard question to say. I've never been deep enough into anything else to be able to picture myself doing anything else. I started wrestling when I was 16 and this has been my life ever since then. I've been traveling the world, traveling the country. Getting better, learning, meeting people. This becomes your life really quickly and it's hard to see any life outside of this. I'm sure there's a lot of things I would be good at, I'm really talented, but I can't picture myself doing anything else."
> 
> On William Regal saying that he is everyone's perfect opponent for the next 10 years: "I'm everybody's perfect opponent? Does that mean I'm just going to get beat up for the next 10 years? [laughter] There's high praise from a guy I have a lot of respect for. It was a real pleasure getting to work with him and really getting to have a really fleshed out feud with him that nobody really saw because, it was on TV in Florida on developmental, but it was [not televised elsewhere]. It was very cool to hear words like that from a guy like that. When I get stuff like that it's still kind of surreal because these are guys that I studied and grew up watching. To be on a level with them where we can talk on the same level about stuff is still kind of surreal for me."
> 
> What's next for The Shield: "We're just going to keep upping the intensity of the game. I think we're bringing a lot of energy, a lot of excitement and a lot of unpredictability that may not have been there before. I think we're fresh and different right now. I think we're upping the ante and raising everybody else's game. We're performing at such a high level now that everyone else is trying to keep up. So we're just going to keep running harder, running faster, serving justice where it needs to be served and everybody else is going to have to try and keep up with us."
> 
> nodq



All I can think of is this:


----------



## kronos96

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

He needs to improve on the mic a little bit. I don't think the whole silent type should be his gimmick. On interviews he sounds great though. Usually confident and straight to the point. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGQYW2UBMk0


----------



## tigermaskfan23

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

He does give off a sort of future world champion vibe at least to me. I mean I don't know but for me when it come to members of the SHIELD Roman Reigns stands out to me. I see a big future for him in WWE.


----------



## BKsaaki

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Green Light said:


> i'm not gay but I would like to rub baby oil into Roman's pecs
> 
> anyone else feel the same?


http://i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/004/862/*****-you-gay.png


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Green Light said:


> i'm not gay but I would like to rub baby oil into Roman's pecs
> 
> anyone else feel the same?


The arms do it for me. There's this picture of all of them standing together with their arms all adjacent. Hnnng.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Asenath said:


> The arms do it for me. There's this picture of all of them standing together with their arms all adjacent. Hnnng.


You mean this awesome photo? lol








Btw I do know that Roman Reigns and The Rock are related but in what way are they are they cousins? Because that family tree is so confusing and its interesting how many samoans in wrestling may be related to each other.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



tigermaskfan23 said:


> You mean this awesome photo? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I do know that Roman Reigns and The Rock are related but in what way are they are they cousins? Because that family tree is so confusing and its interesting how many samoans in wrestling may be related to each other.


He is the son of Leati, one half of the Wild Samoans and since Leati is brother with Afa. Roman Reigns is brother of Rosey, Peter Maivia is the godfather to the Wild Samoans and while they are not related by blood, they have taken each other into each other's family. Peter's daughter married Rocky Johnson who in turn had a son named Dwayne Johnson who would someday become the most electrifying man in sports and entertainment history. Wild Samoans considered Peter their uncle and Rock's mom their cousin, therefore their sons Rosey and Roman Reigns likewise considered Dwayne Johnson their cousin.

I have a Godfather and Godmother not related to me but I consider them my uncle and aunt and likewise their kids my cousins. Some culture are like that. That is how it is with their family.


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I agree with The Rock. Reigns has potential to be huge!


----------



## floyd2386

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



tigermaskfan23 said:


> Btw I do know that Roman Reigns and The Rock are related but in what way are they are they cousins? Because that family tree is so confusing and its interesting how many samoans in wrestling may be related to each other.


Roman's grandfather Amituana'i Anoa'i adopted Rock's grandfather Peter Maivia and considered him his blood brother. This makes Roman and Rock second cousins through adoption.

Rikishi, Yokozuna, Umaga and Roman are all second cousins, Jimmy, Jey and Manu would be Roman's second cousins, once removed. Jimmy and Tamina Snuka are in no way related to any of them, but are very close to the family.

I don't get where people get this idea Roman will be big because of The Rock, just look at the Usos.


----------



## NeyNey

The Cowboy!! said:


> Are we sure the monkey photo isn't Ambrose?? Look at this..


Yes. This pic is around the internet for _YEARS_ now. 
I'm sure even when Ambrose was Moxley and had his hair long and pink.
Also, no dimples.

Just google it or use Tinyeye.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Another Dean Ambrose interview:


> WWE United States Champion Dean Ambrose recently spoke with Phil Strum of The Poughkeepsie Journal. Here are highlights:
> 
> Phil Strum: The Shield is one of the most successful acts in WWE in years. To you, what’s made it so good and what’s made it connect with the audience so well.
> 
> Dean Ambrose: We’re three guys who are very confident in what we can do and we’re not dilly-dallying around. We know how good we are. We want to go out there and really try to grab the bull by the horns. The way we look it, it’s like this company is ours for the taking. The company wants young guys to step up and it’s like ‘I don’t care we’re taking over.’
> 
> A lot of veterans and the office have wanted guys to have that kind of attitude. We’re not afraid and we’re not intimidated. In our minds, we are the main event. Being fresh and being new, no one’s seen our faces before on TV. Maybe they knew me and Seth before we were on TV. Roman is a natural and he keeps getting better every day. We have so much talent and so much confidence in our ability. We came in and we were already on the level and we can already go.
> 
> PS: Do you know who came up with the concept for The Shield? Was it originally supposed to branch off so much from the attack on Ryback or did it just grow sort of organically?
> 
> DA: I can tell you it’s been an ever-evolving process. I don’t think we knew where we wanted to go. Every week, it’s been a new idea. An on-the-fly idea. Coming out of the crowd was not a pre-planned, premeditated idea that someone came up with in a meeting room. Everything has kind of organically evolved. Instead of coming through the entrance way, we wanted to make a statement to people that what you see is not like every other WWE superstar, every other normal wrestler. It was done to separate ourselves. We’re not like everyone in the back. We’re completely different and more dangerous and something you’ve got to keep your eyes on.
> 
> Everything from the moves we do to the things we wear to the things we say, all of them have been on the fly. We’re making it up as we go along. If something feels natural, we do it. If somebody says a good line, it’s like, hey I like that line, let’s go with it. Or someone does a good move, hey I like that move, let’s do that again. It’s been an on-the job process. You’re watching it unfold with your eyes as much as we are and I think that’s one of the exciting things for the fans.
> 
> PS: What was it like being in the ring on SmackDown and staring across at The Undertaker?
> 
> DA: Being across from The Undertaker is a very surreal experience. It felt like it must have been a dream. On the other other hand, this is a window that’s only open for who knows how long and how quickly it’s going to close. You better take advantage of it. I’m not intimidated by any scenario, whether it’s The Undertaker or John Cena or anybody. We’re going to do this. At this level, it’s kind of like the fight or flight kind of thing. All of us are kind of put in a position where you don’t get intimidated by the magnitude or the pressure of it. You don’t feel it. You feel the aura of The Undertaker. He has a presence. This is the most legendary guy you’re standing across the ring from and as big of an opponent as you can get. It’s like winning the lottery and I’m not about to not cash my lottery ticket in. You have ice water running through your veins. You’re out of your mind. It’s funny. The music’s playing. The pyro’s going off. It’s The Undertaker’s music. But once the bell rings and you make physical contact, it starts to work and the world shrinks down to a 20-by-20 ring and it’s any other match really and you have to stay on your game once the bell rings.


----------



## Mr. I

tigermaskfan23 said:


> Is it just me or does Reigns come off as the leader even though I don't really think there is a leader of SHIELD? I mean how he looks he just radiates leadership.


Ambrose talks the most, is always centered in the group, and has the singles title. I have no idea where you're getting Reigns as a leader from.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Reading those interviews, it's nice to see that Jon has kept his humility and knows how to put things in perspective. Too many guys, when they get major pushes as he has, tend to think that they should go over all the time. I guess we'll see what happens when he begins to hit "the rough patch," as any wrestler typically does in some point in their career when they have to job here and there.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



tigermaskfan23 said:


>


This right here shows the future Dwayne is the past star, Roman is the future star. Dwayne has alot of influence backstage and will get Roman that top spot. As for Seth Rollins he will be the next Jeffy Hardy with being a high flyer and doing all those crazy stunts, Dean Ambrose will be a mid carder like Dolph Ziggler was and hold championships like the US title and IC title Dean Ambrose just doesnt have that star quality to be a main event star and from what ive read he doesnt speak much even when doing media interviews so you cant really have a guy like that representing the company. Roman is actually very talkative from doing media interviews hes done so this why he should be the top star


----------



## tigermaskfan23

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This right here shows the future Dwayne is the past star, Roman is the future star. Dwayne has alot of influence backstage and will get Roman that top spot. As for Seth Rollins he will be the next Jeffy Hardy with being a high flyer and doing all those crazy stunts, Dean Ambrose will be a mid carder like Dolph Ziggler was and hold championships like the US title and IC title Dean Ambrose just doesnt have that star quality to be a main event star and from what ive read he doesnt speak much even when doing media interviews so you cant really have a guy like that representing the company. Roman is actually very talkative from doing media interviews hes done so this why he should be the top star


That is the exact reason why my new signature is that picture saying The past of WWE with the future of WWE. But I heard some aren't so sure I mean he is doing tag team right now I mean I would love to see him do more singles to show his worth by himself.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

Do you at all think the wrestlers in SHIELD are apart of the future of WWE like in the sense that WWE thinks so too? Its easy for us to think so but whenever they plan to disband the group What do you think they will do with them? As much as I love the SHIELD it isn't the first time WWE has had a dominant group like this.


----------



## Bushmaster

tigermaskfan23 said:


> Is it just me or does Reigns come off as the leader even though I don't really think there is a leader of SHIELD? I mean how he looks he just radiates leadership.


:lmao well judging by your sig I see your a Roman Reigns fan but I have no idea how he looks like the leader. Dean gets the most mic time and is also the singles wrestler, I have never seen a leader who talks the least among a group and it the tag team wrestler. I could see Reigns being 2nd in command but nowhere near Leader.


----------



## Itami

*PS: How well did you know Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns before you debuted with them on TV?*

*DA:* The three of us met for the first time in Tampa in Florida Championship Wrestling or developmental. We all had the attitude that we wanted to get out of there as soon as possible. So that was the first time. I had met Seth once or twice before. We had crossed paths a couple of times, but nothing more than a handshake and a hello. The first time we sat down and talked and worked together was Florida and that was opponents. I was also across the ring from Roman Reigns many times. We were never on the same side. Then we started The Shield and we had a natural chemistry. We’re only three guys, but that’s the perfect number because it’s a numbers advantage, but we’re not coming out with a whole parade of hangers-on. There’s no loose fat hanging off that has to get trimmed. We’re many moving parts and every moving part has its job. We’re in sync. Each of us brings something completely different to the table. *We’re apples and oranges and bananas if you try and compare each one of us to the other.*

And obviously he's the banana :~D


----------



## RatedRviper

*Roman Reign's sleeve tattoo*

Who else thinks its fucking awesome! his hand look robotic


----------



## Murph

*Re: Roman Reign's sleeve tattoo*

All these Roman Reigns threads lately. The next face of WWE is beginning to rise :reigns


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> *PS: How well did you know Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns before you debuted with them on TV?*
> 
> *DA:* The three of us met for the first time in Tampa in Florida Championship Wrestling or developmental. We all had the attitude that we wanted to get out of there as soon as possible. So that was the first time. I had met Seth once or twice before. We had crossed paths a couple of times, but nothing more than a handshake and a hello. The first time we sat down and talked and worked together was Florida and that was opponents. I was also across the ring from Roman Reigns many times. We were never on the same side. Then we started The Shield and we had a natural chemistry. We’re only three guys, but that’s the perfect number because it’s a numbers advantage, but we’re not coming out with a whole parade of hangers-on. There’s no loose fat hanging off that has to get trimmed. We’re many moving parts and every moving part has its job. We’re in sync. Each of us brings something completely different to the table. *We’re apples and oranges and bananas if you try and compare each one of us to the other.*
> 
> And obviously he's the banana :~D


:lol, everytime I see that pic I'm like he so drew the short straw to end up in that getup


----------



## tigermaskfan23

*Re: Roman Reign's sleeve tattoo*

They are very interesting and hopefully I am saying it right in what kind of tattoo they are polynesian styled tattoos.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Roman Reign's sleeve tattoo*

This thread is useless without pics


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Roman Reign's sleeve tattoo*

Leakee is the future :reigns


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Roman Reign's sleeve tattoo*

I like it, but I don't think it's necessary to open a threat for it.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

*Re: Roman Reign's sleeve tattoo*



Punkholic said:


> I like it, but I don't think it's necessary to open a threat for it.


Why not? lol Roman Reigns does have an awesome sleeve. I specially love the fact that the Rock now has a half sleeve that goes onto his pecs in that style.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Roman Reign's sleeve tattoo*

Roman Reigns is awesome, I like his tat he has one of the better sleeve tats out there.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Your totally right to put that as your sig as this is true Roman will be the star of WWE


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I was just about to post the new interview but it seems moxleymoxx beat me to it  lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabidwolverine27

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Well he's not wrong he is gonna be a big star.


----------



## just1988

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

*Wasn't it blatantly obvious to everybody when they teamed this guy with a very typical WWE look along with 2 indy darlings as a bad-ass heel group that they were grooming him to get over with the fans, so they could book him as a power house of the group with the future view of elevating him to become champion?*


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Itami said:


> *PS: How well did you know Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns before you debuted with them on TV?*
> 
> *DA:* The three of us met for the first time in Tampa in Florida Championship Wrestling or developmental. We all had the attitude that we wanted to get out of there as soon as possible. So that was the first time. I had met Seth once or twice before. We had crossed paths a couple of times, but nothing more than a handshake and a hello. The first time we sat down and talked and worked together was Florida and that was opponents. I was also across the ring from Roman Reigns many times. We were never on the same side. Then we started The Shield and we had a natural chemistry. We&#146;re only three guys, but that&#146;s the perfect number because it&#146;s a numbers advantage, but we&#146;re not coming out with a whole parade of hangers-on. There&#146;s no loose fat hanging off that has to get trimmed. We&#146;re many moving parts and every moving part has its job. We&#146;re in sync. Each of us brings something completely different to the table. *We&#146;re apples and oranges and bananas if you try and compare each one of us to the other.*
> 
> And obviously he's the banana :~D


A very yummy banana....sorry couldnt resist the urge to say it  lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

Roman Reigns >>> Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins


----------



## Asenath

Am I wrong for wanting to hold up a sign that says "Dean Ambrose can use my loofah!" -- or is this a reasonable thing to want to do?


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> Am I wrong for wanting to hold up a sign that says "Dean Ambrose can use my loofah!" -- or is this a reasonable thing to want to do?


absolutely reasonable. infact if you get the opportunity I demand you do it. its now not optional.


----------



## Asenath

I am now imagining it being a rigged loofah with a weapon inside, like the infamous "Tommy, use my sign" from ECW.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> Am I wrong for wanting to hold up a sign that says "Dean Ambrose can use my loofah!" -- or is this a reasonable thing to want to do?


DO IT!!! 
Use my loofah!!! Lol


----------



## StoneColdSaidSo316

With all do respect, just my opinion here.

The Shield sux and must be retarted to think that they ended undertakers streak by powerbombing him through an announce table on Monday night raw which was my last night of watching Raw. I tried watching Raw giving it a chance Monday after Monday for almost a year now, not seeing the entire show because it gets so boring I have to switch the channel most of the time, but after they did that to undertaker and before that saying they would end his streak, that's just stupid in my opinion. 3 on 1 to a superstar after almost every main event on raw to be noticed? really?
I don't know any superstar right now that got himself noticed in wwe by attacking the famous stars from behind and not only that but 3 on 1 to? really?

When I first saw the shield on Monday night raw I thought maybe they had 8 guys on their team and that is the only thing that made me not stop watching raw at that time, but then seeing next weeks episode seeing they were only 3, the only good thing about them is that they kinda seem like the good guy because of john cena becoming a sell out, changing the name of the f-u which was the last straw.
None of them look like wrestlers to me, they look like 3 random guys met one day, put on all black clothes, 1 dyed their hair streak and watched the avengers together at the movie premier and then decided to call themselves the shield, one of them could at least have an eye patch or a leather jacket or even an actual shield, but what they wear with the name of the shield is totally stupid and not creative and that's the bottom line.

The only thing I do like about the Shield is that they are the reason I stopped watching wrestling, so suffering on Mondays hopping for it to be like the 90s or even the 80s at least is gone, now I enjoy my dvds of the 90s and 80s reliving the real moments in wrestling, not staged out mosquito bites like the ones they got now.


----------



## Asenath

Do you need a hug, a nap, and a PB&J sandwich?


----------



## HeliWolf

Did the Shield even say that they ended the Streak? From what I remember of the promo they just said that they ended the Undertaker.


Also [insert obligatory 'Still real?' smark comment]


----------



## Blommen

StoneColdSaidSo316 said:


> With all do respect, just my opinion here.
> 
> The Shield sux and must be retarted to think that they ended undertakers streak by powerbombing him through an announce table on Monday night raw which was my last night of watching Raw. I tried watching Raw giving it a chance Monday after Monday for almost a year now, not seeing the entire show because it gets so boring I have to switch the channel most of the time, but after they did that to undertaker and before that saying they would end his streak, that's just stupid in my opinion. 3 on 1 to a superstar after almost every main event on raw to be noticed? really?
> I don't know any superstar right now that got himself noticed in wwe by attacking the famous stars from behind and not only that but 3 on 1 to? really?
> 
> When I first saw the shield on Monday night raw I thought maybe they had 8 guys on their team and that is the only thing that made me not stop watching raw at that time, but then seeing next weeks episode seeing they were only 3, the only good thing about them is that they kinda seem like the good guy because of john cena becoming a sell out, changing the name of the f-u which was the last straw.
> *None of them look like wrestlers to me,* they look like 3 random guys met one day, put on all black clothes, 1 dyed their hair streak and watched the avengers together at the movie premier and then decided to call themselves the shield, one of them could at least have an eye patch or a leather jacket or even an actual shield, but what they wear with the name of the shield is totally stupid and not creative and that's the bottom line.
> 
> The only thing I do like about the Shield is that they are the reason I stopped watching wrestling, so suffering on Mondays hopping for it to be like the 90s or even the 80s at least is gone, now I enjoy my dvds of the 90s and 80s reliving the real moments in wrestling, not staged out mosquito bites like the ones they got now.


statements like this has to rank at the very top of the list of silly, ignorant nonsensical and downright retarded shit a wrestling fan can say, imo.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

When will the Reign of Roman begin!! lol


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

When he's been in the industry for longer than a cup of coffee, and has established himself as being able to carry a main event feud without two 10 year veterans propping him up.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Blommen said:


> statements like this has to rank at the very top of the list of silly, ignorant nonsensical and downright retarded shit a wrestling fan can say, imo.


You read that far? I stopped at " *The Shield sux*" Can't take anyone seriously when they write like that.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> You read that far? I stopped at " *The Shield sux*" Can't take anyone seriously when they write like that.


Agreed.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

He has definitely improved dramatically since he started and has been probably the biggest surprise out of all the Shield members. I still don't think he's going to be the biggest star of the three, nor do i think he deserves it. when I look at what Ambrose and Rollins are doing, on the mic and in the ring respectively, I see two guys who bring something pretty unprecedented to WWE as far as talent is concerned, and I think they are both in a position to tread some pretty rare ground as far as popularity is concerned just based on their skillsets. When i see Roman i see a pretty face, a good physique and a great athlete who has been lucky enough to work with some of the best talent in the company from day one. Does he have the tools to be a big star? hell yes. Does he have to tools to do something relatively unprecedented and leave an everlasting mark on the company? Based on what I'v seen from him so far, I really don't think so.

This is not meant as a criticism of Reigns by the way, more as a statement addressing the notion of him being on his way to be the biggest star in the Shield.


----------



## Blommen

SubZero3:16 said:


> You read that far? I stopped at " *The Shield sux*" Can't take anyone seriously when they write like that.


okay, truth be told i skimmed it.:evra


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Looks like a Facebook comment maker stumbled his way into the IWC.


----------



## Callisto

StoneColdSaidSo316 said:


> With all do respect, just my opinion here.
> 
> The Shield sux and must be retarted to think that they ended undertakers streak by powerbombing him through an announce table on Monday night raw which was my last night of watching Raw. I tried watching Raw giving it a chance Monday after Monday for almost a year now, not seeing the entire show because it gets so boring I have to switch the channel most of the time, but after they did that to undertaker and before that saying they would end his streak, that's just stupid in my opinion. 3 on 1 to a superstar after almost every main event on raw to be noticed? really?
> I don't know any superstar right now that got himself noticed in wwe by attacking the famous stars from behind and not only that but 3 on 1 to? really?
> 
> When I first saw the shield on Monday night raw I thought maybe they had 8 guys on their team and that is the only thing that made me not stop watching raw at that time, but then seeing next weeks episode seeing they were only 3, the only good thing about them is that they kinda seem like the good guy because of john cena becoming a sell out, changing the name of the f-u which was the last straw.
> None of them look like wrestlers to me, they look like 3 random guys met one day, put on all black clothes, 1 dyed their hair streak and watched the avengers together at the movie premier and then decided to call themselves the shield, one of them could at least have an eye patch or a leather jacket or even an actual shield, but what they wear with the name of the shield is totally stupid and not creative and that's the bottom line.
> 
> The only thing I do like about the Shield is that they are the reason I stopped watching wrestling, so suffering on Mondays hopping for it to be like the 90s or even the 80s at least is gone, now I enjoy my dvds of the 90s and 80s reliving the real moments in wrestling, not staged out mosquito bites like the ones they got now.


With all due respect, I think I just received irreversible brain damage after reading through your comment.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Blommen said:


> He has definitely improved dramatically since he started and has been probably the biggest surprise out of all the Shield members. I still don't think he's going to be the biggest star of the three, nor do i think he deserves it. when I look at what Ambrose and Rollins are doing, on the mic and in the ring respectively, I see two guys who bring something pretty unprecedented to WWE as far as talent is concerned, and I think they are both in a position to tread some pretty rare ground as far as popularity is concerned just based on their skillsets. When i see Roman i see a pretty face, a good physique and a great athlete who has been lucky enough to work with some of the best talent in the company from day one. Does he have the tools to be a big star? hell yes. Does he have to tools to do something relatively unprecedented and leave an everlasting mark on the company? Based on what I'v seen from him so far, I really don't think so.
> 
> This is not meant as a criticism of Reigns by the way, more as a statement addressing the notion of him being on his way to be the biggest star in the Shield.




I am def. not counting out that Ambrose and Rollins won't become big WWE Stars because I am sure they def. will I am just a bigger fan of Roman when it comes the SHIELD.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

oh yeah, I understand that and my post was definitely not meant to start shit in any way with the Reigns fans at all, I dig him a lot and he really has improved drastically in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Da Silva

It was a difficult read, that. The deeper into it I went, the more illiterate I felt. And I thought the internet was a force for good.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

StoneColdSaidSo316 said:


> With all do respect, just my opinion here.
> 
> The Shield sux and must be retarted to think that they ended undertakers streak by powerbombing him through an announce table on Monday night raw which was my last night of watching Raw. I tried watching Raw giving it a chance Monday after Monday for almost a year now, not seeing the entire show because it gets so boring I have to switch the channel most of the time, but after they did that to undertaker and before that saying they would end his streak, that's just stupid in my opinion. 3 on 1 to a superstar after almost every main event on raw to be noticed? really?
> I don't know any superstar right now that got himself noticed in wwe by attacking the famous stars from behind and not only that but 3 on 1 to? really?
> 
> When I first saw the shield on Monday night raw I thought maybe they had 8 guys on their team and that is the only thing that made me not stop watching raw at that time, but then seeing next weeks episode seeing they were only 3, the only good thing about them is that they kinda seem like the good guy because of john cena becoming a sell out, changing the name of the f-u which was the last straw.
> None of them look like wrestlers to me, they look like 3 random guys met one day, put on all black clothes, 1 dyed their hair streak and watched the avengers together at the movie premier and then decided to call themselves the shield, one of them could at least have an eye patch or a leather jacket or even an actual shield, but what they wear with the name of the shield is totally stupid and not creative and that's the bottom line.
> 
> The only thing I do like about the Shield is that they are the reason I stopped watching wrestling, so suffering on Mondays hopping for it to be like the 90s or even the 80s at least is gone, now I enjoy my dvds of the 90s and 80s reliving the real moments in wrestling, not staged out mosquito bites like the ones they got now.


Sounds like you've been watching too many Attitude Era videos. That's cool Stone Cold fanatic,keep at it.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

I wonder if Ambrose is an asshole in real life. He plays the psycho heel character so well, just like punk who happens to be such an asshole. But I have a feeling Ambrose is actually a really cool person. Has anyone met him or Reigns or Rollins?


----------



## tigermaskfan23

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*



Blommen said:


> oh yeah, I understand that and my post was definitely not meant to start shit in any way with the Reigns fans at all, I dig him a lot and he really has improved drastically in such a short amount of time.


I know I didn't feel insulted it is your opinion that you see Ambrose and Rollins as probably brighters stars when it comes to SHIELD. At the end of the day I would love any of them specially Rollings or Reigns to become great wrestlers in WWE.


----------



## Bubberdude

*Re: The Rock Says Roman Reigns Will Be A Future WWE Champion*

I personally think that he will be the less pushed member of the Shield, but that doesn't mean that he isn't good. Dude can put on a decent match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao y'all see Roman vs DB? The dude was like a friggin controlled bullet with way he was hitting DB. Roman = Forever thug.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> You read that far? I stopped at " *The Shield sux*" Can't take anyone seriously when they write like that.


I was just about to say that after I started reading it. I stopped there and laughed a little. Then I went back to random blotches of that troll statement and laughed more.


----------



## Bushmaster

StoneColdSaidSo316 said:


> With all do respect, just my opinion here.
> 
> The Shield sux and must be retarted to think that they ended undertakers streak by powerbombing him through an announce table on Monday night raw which was my last night of watching Raw. I tried watching Raw giving it a chance Monday after Monday for almost a year now, not seeing the entire show because it gets so boring I have to switch the channel most of the time, but after they did that to undertaker and before that saying they would end his streak, that's just stupid in my opinion. 3 on 1 to a superstar after almost every main event on raw to be noticed? really?
> I don't know any superstar right now that got himself noticed in wwe by attacking the famous stars from behind and not only that but 3 on 1 to? really?
> 
> When I first saw the shield on Monday night raw I thought maybe they had 8 guys on their team and that is the only thing that made me not stop watching raw at that time, but then seeing next weeks episode seeing they were only 3, the only good thing about them is that they kinda seem like the good guy because of john cena becoming a sell out, changing the name of the f-u which was the last straw.
> None of them look like wrestlers to me, they look like 3 random guys met one day, put on all black clothes, 1 dyed their hair streak and watched the avengers together at the movie premier and then decided to call themselves the shield, one of them could at least have an eye patch or a leather jacket or even an actual shield, but what they wear with the name of the shield is totally stupid and not creative and that's the bottom line.
> 
> The only thing I do like about the Shield is that they are the reason I stopped watching wrestling, so suffering on Mondays hopping for it to be like the 90s or even the 80s at least is gone, now I enjoy my dvds of the 90s and 80s reliving the real moments in wrestling, not staged out mosquito bites like the ones they got now.


Looks like no Shield rep for you. This is probably the worst post in this thread which is amazing seeing how KKF posts in here too :bron4


----------



## Eddie Ray

well this tread derailed...


....have some sexy Dean Back muscles


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Yay for Dean's sexy muscles <3.


----------



## XFace

*The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*

For as long as the three of them are together, they are undefeated against all odds.

What do you folks think about that wild idea? :talk


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*

Nope. It'll get boring.


----------



## XFace

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*



SCSU said:


> Nope. It'll get boring.


Care to share good sir? What about just a abnormally long streak? (i should have added that option to the poll)


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*

For a little while longer, sure, why not.

But they'll have to lose at some point as a collective.

Edit: Oh yeah they already did via DQ a few weeks ago.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

They're first loss should be to evolution!


----------



## Callisto

Wow.... I still need to collect myself after witnessing that fabulous opener.

Phew, I need a respirator.


----------



## NeyNey

TehJerichoFan said:


> Wow.... I still need to collect myself after witnessing that fabulous opener.
> 
> Phew, I need a respirator.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

TehJerichoFan said:


> Wow.... I still need to collect myself after witnessing that fabulous opener.
> 
> Phew, I need a respirator.


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*

I hate to quote Kevin Nash but "Undefeated isn't a gimmick". A team should beat them eventually. But it has to be a team. And not some thrown together superstar line up Cena/Orton/Ryback/Big Show/Sheamus et al. It needs to be a group of faces who work together flawlessly.

It needs to be made absolutely clear that the only thing that can beat great teamwork is even better teamwork.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*

They are not undefeated anymore.

They lost to Cena by DQ.


----------



## XFace

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*



Mr.Cricket said:


> They are not undefeated anymore.
> 
> They lost to Cena by DQ.


Thats fuck all, typical heel shit.

DQs pretty much mean "no contest" nowadays lol.

Im talking about a pinfall, submission, or a non-voluntary countout of course!


----------



## StoneColdSaidSo316

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*

how about HELL NO!!!!! 
since the dam wwe plans out the outcome of every single match staging it out like peter pan on broadway dancen like a bunch of panzees cause that's what they are and that's the bottom line CAUSE STONE COLD SAID SO!!!!!


----------



## The_Man1210

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*

They should have their wins but not too crazy because they would end up burning and crashing and being a fail team similar to what team hell no was after December.


----------



## Ashly

:lol I love this thread


----------



## ShadowCat

Who picked up the win tonight, Well my Dean of course :frankie2


----------



## insanitydefined

Mr.Cricket said:


> They are not undefeated anymore.
> 
> They lost to Cena by DQ.


Which is hilarious to me to this day, they build up the unbeaten streak as a big deal and then flushed it away on a disqualification, of all things, to Cena.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Kind of have a suspicion, if they turn DB heel, he'll join the SHIELD. That would be fucking huge.


----------



## Da Silva

Skyfall said:


> Kind of have a suspicion, if they turn DB heel, he'll join the SHIELD. That would be fucking huge.


Nope.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

I'm still waiting for the Dean Ambrose gifs. Always seems like there are 3 good ones a night.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> I wonder if Ambrose is an asshole in real life. He plays the psycho heel character so well, just like punk who happens to be such an asshole. But I have a feeling Ambrose is actually a really cool person. Has anyone met him or Reigns or Rollins?


I have, they where cool and down to earth. Ive met ambrose two times. Both times he was awsome and not an asshole lol.

I cant wait for raw, should i get an inhailer? LOL


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*

I really don't think that'll work. You have to understand that, much like many of the best things in life, it comes down to one simple philosophy-right place, right time. Goldberg worked because he was the right guy with the right look, in the right company, at a time when people wanted to see that. Same with Attitude, the nWo, Hulkamania, etc. Problem is...people today don't want to see that. They need to gauge what sorts of things people today like and try to come up with something new and creative based on that.


----------



## RiverFenix

Only two people I'd accept as "leaders" behind The Shield at this point Steve Austin or Shane McMahon. And I think Austin would even suck at this point. Shane would be badass though. However being exactly who they are without any leaders or new members is what I strongly support now.


----------



## Rasfene

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*

WWE Monday Night Raw
May 13th 2013	Daniel Bryan & John Cena & Kane	Def. (DQ)	Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins	6-Person Tag Elimination


----------



## Lm2

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*

nah, it woul dget boring


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*

If it means The Shield continuing to run shit and also continuing to put on awesome performances, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*

They've been defeated on a couple of occasions now, although not cleanly. I don't think anyone needs to cast suggestions towards The Shield because it's being handled very well.


----------



## guru of wrestling

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*

no we don't need a team of super cena's


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I wanna see a gif of Dean being annoyed with Kane's pyro!


----------



## Gene_Wilder

only the Briscoes should be allowed to beat The Shield and if they never show up to WWE then well...fuck it long live the Shield


----------



## NO!

The Briscoes are overrated. If anything, I wouldn't mind the Usos getting an actual push and winning the titles at some point. It'll take quite a while to make them look worthy of a title shot though.


----------



## Asenath

Gene_Wilder said:


> only the Briscoes should be allowed to beat The Shield and if they never show up to WWE then well...fuck it long live the Shield


Those slack-jawed, dip-drooling yokels could NEVAH.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I thought it was kind of cool that The Shield received quite a pop when they came out during Steph and Vince's promo.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*



StoneColdSaidSo316 said:


> how about HELL NO!!!!!
> since the dam wwe plans out the outcome of every single match staging it out like peter pan on broadway dancen like a bunch of panzees cause that's what they are and that's the bottom line CAUSE STONE COLD SAID SO!!!!!


are you 12?


----------



## NeyNey

MrSmallPackage said:


> I thought it was kind of cool that The Shield received quite a pop when they came out during Steph and Vince's promo.


Hell, I was marking *SO* hard and then, after commercial... Vince and Steph were gone. WHY???!!! enaldo





Spoiler: Some Shield Fan reactions and signs from yesterday



This girl jumped up and down after touching Rollins:










...and which three of you went to RAW yesterday? :lmao


----------



## Monterossa

I hope they'll take that jobber entrance theme out. the theme doesn't make me feel like the Shield is a legit treat.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> Hell, I was marking *SO* hard and then, after commercial... Vince and Steph were gone. WHY???!!! enaldo


I was gonna come here and post the exact same thing! : 
The match was pretty damn good again, but that double suplex by Kane was pretty awkward.
He might've hurt himself right there. Also Roman's gut punch on Orton! :mark:



StoneColdSaidSo316 said:


> how about HELL NO!!!!!
> since the dam wwe plans out the outcome of every single match staging it out like peter pan on broadway dancen like a bunch of panzees cause that's what they are and that's the bottom line CAUSE STONE COLD SAID SO!!!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Monterossa said:


> I hope they'll take that *jobber entrance theme *out. the theme doesn't make me feel like the Shield is a legit treat.












They have a special ops type theme that actually fits with The Shield persona, which actually makes it better than 90% of the roster's entrance theme.


----------



## TankOfRate

Let me just contribute to the sexual objectification in this thread:










But yeah, I think it'd be difficult to take the titles off of any of them without it ending in their rupture. It seems silly for such a greatly hyped, strong team to just lose their titles and carry on as normal, especially considering there are literally no viable tag teams/midcarders who they could lose to and still come out losing reasonably strong. I'm down with guys like the Usos, Prime Time Players, and most of the other tag teams floating around right now, but they can't take the titles off of The Shield. I mean, come on. Unless some new tag team (Ascension? Wyatt Family? Cesaro and Ohno~?!) come in, and a decent singles guy rises up the ranks, they're probably going to have these titles for a looong time. Which isn't too bad I guess, it would be nice to see champions actually have regular defenses and come out of their reigns still looking like champs.

Is the general consensus that they're going to have their big break up on the next RTWM? Massive kudos to the WWE if they're able to keep it going that long.


----------



## SonoShion

Monterossa said:


> I hope they'll take that jobber entrance theme out. the theme doesn't make me feel like the Shield is a legit treat.


Mamamia, che diavolo amico? It's among the top 5 most badass themes in history, easily.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*



StoneColdSaidSo316 said:


> how about HELL NO!!!!!
> since the dam wwe plans out the outcome of every single match staging it out like peter pan on broadway dancen like a bunch of panzees cause that's what they are and that's the bottom line CAUSE STONE COLD SAID SO!!!!!


Go back to youtube and take your incomprehensible posts with you.


----------



## JY57

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...iggler_Has_a_Message_Wade_Barrett_Speaks.html



> - F4Wonline.com reports that The Usos are being slightly re-packaged to seem more credible for a feud against WWE Tag Team Champions Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns of The Shield.
> 
> The Usos, who debuted new face paint last night on RAW, tweeted the following:
> 
> "Big win against PTP!! Eyez on the prize @wwetheshield!!! #Raw #WarTime All in All...thanks to all our fans for the support from #Day1...been a long time coming!! One love uces!!!! #USOOO"


----------



## SonoShion

Seems like a filler until the Wyatt Family arrives.


----------



## JY57

^ it would be very nice to see that. But not sure Vince has the guts to do a heel vs heel feud without turning one of the stables.


----------



## Mr. I

Hey, it's a tag team feud, I'll take it.


----------



## Punkholic

Well, let's give The Usos a chance and see how this feud turns out.


----------



## kidzeen




----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

*Re: The Shield should become the Goldberg of stables.*



KO Bossy said:


> I really don't think that'll work. You have to understand that, much like many of the best things in life, it comes down to one simple philosophy-right place, right time. Goldberg worked because he was the right guy with the right look, in the right company, at a time when people wanted to see that. Same with Attitude, the nWo, Hulkamania, etc. Problem is...people today don't want to see that. They need to gauge what sorts of things people today like and try to come up with something new and creative based on that.


Most wrestling fans like what they're told to. If it's properly done anything can work.


----------



## truk83

*How would you split the Shield?*

I thought it would be neat to see how some of the fans, and non fans of the Shield would react to this idea. Of course I never really go into The Shield, but I don't deny the potential stardom of all three men in the group. They aren't 3MB for crying out loud. Dean Ambrose is a potential main event name. Roman Reigns has tons of upside. Seth Rollins is going to be a future WHC, and possibly WWE champion down line. Honestly I think all three men are part of a bright future in this company. I just never got into this role they are currently in.

I think the split between these three men should happen involving Reigns, and Rollins losing their titles first. However, Ambrose keeps his around his waist. Over time it becomes obvious Ambrose is moving towards being the focal point of the group since he is the only one with a title. It's not obvious at first, but both Reigns/Rollins would take notice. Ambrose would start showing up late, and missing out on things. The obvious painting would be the two men turning on Ambrose, but I think Dean will, and shall remain the heel out of all this. By the way I would have Reigns/Rollins losing their tag team titles to The Usos. 

Why the Usos? This is so when the fingers start being pointed, Dean can then say that he questions whether, or not Roman did lose to The Usos on purpose. At this point we know now that The Shield are in some serious trouble. The successful trio of men can't get along. All the along the viewer is under the impression that Rollins/Reigns may turn on Dean. However, I would have Dean turn on them. Ambrose plays the meticulous, psychopath, and who better than him to turn on both Rollins/Reigns, thus turning them face. Allowing Dean to look very dominant, and doing all this as the United States champion.

The question is how do you keep the other two men away now that they are "face" without looking weak? Simple, just get them into immediate feuds. Have Reigns turn on Rollins who is obsessed with getting back at Dean. Reigns turns on Rollins, and reveals that he knew this would all happen, and thus he decided that the only people to align yourself with in this business are those that you can call family. Reigns, The Usos, and Tamina. Reigns going after the WHC title, and in all honesty I don't see how he is not capable of feuding for that title at this point.

This leaves poor Seth Rollins as the lone wolf. I think this is solid because it essence he has been turned on twice. So now he can completely take on this role of the "face" character easier now since he was burned twice by two close friends. Fans can, or may feel the sympathy for him. Rollins would be perfect for Wade Barrett to feud with simply because the IC title holder has no one to really feud with at this point. However, I would say that I would at least like to see Rollins have matches building up to his Barrett feud. Out side of that I think Rollins could be a solid face for the upper mid card for now, but his main event status will take a few more years.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

I'd love to see it end at a triple threat match for the US title.


----------



## Ashly

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*



AmWolves10 said:


> I'd love to see it end at a triple threat match for the US title.


This.


----------



## Slider575

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

I think Ambrose will split off from the group first into singles competition, saying something like he is the best member of the Shield and doesn't need the others since he won the US title on his own. Then Rollins and Reigns will be a successful tag team for awhile until the split with Rollins becoming the only face from the group and Reigns turning into a Batista heel kind of character


----------



## Ashly

TankOfRate said:


> Let me just contribute to the sexual objectification in this thread:


Rep just for the gif :lol


----------



## rockdig1228

TankOfRate said:


> But yeah, I think it'd be difficult to take the titles off of any of them without it ending in their rupture. It seems silly for such a greatly hyped, strong team to just lose their titles and carry on as normal, especially considering there are literally no viable tag teams/midcarders who they could lose to and still come out losing reasonably strong. I'm down with guys like the Usos, Prime Time Players, and most of the other tag teams floating around right now, but they can't take the titles off of The Shield. I mean, come on. Unless some new tag team (Ascension? Wyatt Family? *Cesaro and Ohno~?!*) come in, and a decent singles guy rises up the ranks, they're probably going to have these titles for a looong time. Which isn't too bad I guess, it would be nice to see champions actually have regular defenses and come out of their reigns still looking like champs.
> 
> Is the general consensus that they're going to have their big break up on the next RTWM? Massive kudos to the WWE if they're able to keep it going that long.


If WWE somehow puts Cesaro & Ohno together to re-form the Kings of Wrestling and be the team that takes the tag belts from the Shield, that'll be the icing on the cake. It's highly unlikely, but it'd be a fun series of matches for sure.

I'm of the opinion that we'll probably see their breakup happen along next year's RTWM - how to book that is the fun question. If it were me, I'd have Ambrose gradually slip into a psychotic freefall while Rollins & Reigns begin to question his motives, culminating in Ambrose losing the US Championship at TLC in December. I'd play the tension all the way to the Royal Rumble, where the three (mainly Ambrose vs. Rollins/Reigns) set aside their differences to dominate the RR match... until Ambrose snaps, eliminating Rollins & Reigns. Next night on Raw, Ambrose explains he doesn't need anyone, especially 'those two parasites'.

He costs Rollins & Reigns the tag titles at Elimination Chamber - as a result, Rollins challenges Ambrose to a 1-on-1 match at Wrestlemania and we hopefully get a reprise of their magic in FCW. I'm not sure where that leaves Reigns though... I thought from the start that he was added to the group to legitimize them as muscle, but the end game was always going to be the idealist Rollins vs. Ambrose's unstable psyche. Maybe you could have some type of promo between Rollins & Reigns where Seth basically says, "This was always going to be my fight - you don't need to be a part of it," freeing Reigns from choosing a side & letting him do his own thing, clean split from the fallout.

Thoughts?


----------



## Y2Jbabyy

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

I would leave it for a while because right now they are going strong. Further down the line, one of them wins the WHC the other 2 are jealous as hell and in a slow build feud they self implode leading to a triple threat ladder match for the WHC at Wrestlemania.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*



Y2Jbabyy said:


> I would leave it for a while because right now they are going strong. Further down the line, one of them wins the WHC the other 2 are jealous as hell and in a slow build feud they self implode leading to a triple threat ladder match for the WHC at Wrestlemania.


Yeah that would be good if Ambrose came out on top


----------



## Deptford

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

I wouldn't do anything where the split would be consciously made by any member of the Shield themselves because I feel like that is just too weak for how strong these characters have been portrayed. 

To just provide a simple example, I would do the whole scenario like where One is WHC, the other wins the RR, decides to go for WHC instead of WWE Title. 
You know, have it set itself up by way of competition. 

yeah I like the idea with the U.S. Title. if somehow they could manage to get two number one contender competitions for it or something and have Reigns and Rollins both win. Idk how the in fuck that would work out but yeah.


----------



## Brach_Movic

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

I think Ambrose will leave The Shield first. I personally still want to see Rollins & Reigns in tag team division, as if they leave it, it might become worse than it is now. 

if they eventually go on their own way, I think 2 of 'em should be faces (I love Ambrose being heel) to prevent too many bad guys in the company.


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy

They meet in some sort of King of the Ring tourney, leading to an honorable split, but they have a scattered badass reunions 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BelieveintheShield

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

Each member of the Shield starts to get cocky and starts to think that they are carrying the team.

They have a triple threat match at Wrestlemania, then proceed to each try to remake the Shield, but with other call-ups from NXT.

Reigns will team with the Usos. Rollins and Ambrose will get call-ups. Triple threat 9-man tag team match.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

Ambrose grows more and more psychotic and insane, whilst Reigns grows into a animalistic, badass powerhouse. A storyline develops where it becomes heated between the trio, but leave the audience guessing which of the group is going to turn on the other. Eventually Ambrose wins the WWE/WH Championship and also turns on Rollins, turning Seth face and leaving Reigns as a tweener/anti-hero. 

Have the feud continue from Royal Rumble to Wrestlemania, make it physical but with no actual match taking place until the grand stage, where it will culminate in a triple threat ladder match. Of course, Ambrose retains


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

I'd have them split on good terms sort of a "mission accomplished" celebration. Pass around some cigars, drop a banner piss off the fans. Then they go down the road of the lone dog. Maybe Team Hell No and Orton visit Rollins for some payback and nobody helps Rollins, and the same for Ambrose and Reigns. 

Then I'd have Reigns Ambrose and Rollins reunite for one match, not as the shield, but a group of individuals a group of egos. The teamwork is gone the chemistry is gone, they come to the ring separately...and they lose. 

And so begins the rift that will eventually lead to a three-way feud. 

But I guess Rollins and Reigns are going to have to lose the tag team titles before then anyway so my scenario probably wouldn't happen.

Point is I don't want the Shield to just implode out of nowhere and I want to show a stark difference between the shield together and the shield apart.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

I think the usos have a lot of potential and I'd love to see a feud between the two teams


----------



## SubZero3:16

Sassy Roman :lol


----------



## NO!

rockdig1228 said:


> If WWE somehow puts Cesaro & Ohno together to re-form the Kings of Wrestling and be the team that takes the tag belts from the Shield, that'll be the icing on the cake. It's highly unlikely, but it'd be a fun series of matches for sure.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that we'll probably see their breakup happen along next year's RTWM - how to book that is the fun question. If it were me, I'd have Ambrose gradually slip into a psychotic freefall while Rollins & Reigns begin to question his motives, culminating in Ambrose losing the US Championship at TLC in December. I'd play the tension all the way to the Royal Rumble, where the three (mainly Ambrose vs. Rollins/Reigns) set aside their differences to dominate the RR match... until Ambrose snaps, eliminating Rollins & Reigns. Next night on Raw, Ambrose explains he doesn't need anyone, especially 'those two parasites'.
> 
> He costs Rollins & Reigns the tag titles at Elimination Chamber - as a result, Rollins challenges Ambrose to a 1-on-1 match at Wrestlemania and we hopefully get a reprise of their magic in FCW. I'm not sure where that leaves Reigns though... I thought from the start that he was added to the group to legitimize them as muscle, but the end game was always going to be the idealist Rollins vs. Ambrose's unstable psyche. Maybe you could have some type of promo between Rollins & Reigns where Seth basically says, "This was always going to be my fight - you don't need to be a part of it," freeing Reigns from choosing a side & letting him do his own thing, clean split from the fallout.
> 
> Thoughts?


Not a bad idea by any means, but it's sort of flawed. I can't see Reigns basically saying "Alright, he did cost us our long Tag Team Championship reign, but you go ahead and fight that pesky little Dean Ambrose and I'll just move right along". I feel like their breakup would really need to be about all three of them.

Here is one scenario, incorporating your idea from the Royal Rumble and Elimination Chamber:

- Somewhere in 2013, Ambrose faces the Intercontinental Champion in a Title Unification match. Ambrose wins to become the Undisputed Champion (holding the U.S. and IC titles at once). A little while goes by, and he does something shocking on an episode of Raw. Playing off of the psychotic breakdown you were talking about, Ambrose guarantees that this company will be all about him in the very near future... and he demands to hold the ONLY midcard championship in the company. To make this possible, he burns the United States Championship on Live television, thus making it extinct. He will go down as the last guy to hold it. This could be the moment that kick-starts the revitalization of the Intercontinental Championship. 

- So, fast forward to the Rumble, and he eliminates Rollins & Reigns in the Rumble Match during a meltdown in the middle of the ring. But instead of it being Ambrose vs. Reigns/Rollins, all three guys will be having altercations with one another. 

- Ambrose costs them the titles at Chamber, and afterwards Reigns spears Rollins out of frustration. 

- At Wrestlemania, Dean Ambrose defends the Intercontinental Championship in a Triple Threat Ladder Match against Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins. 

I really liked the idea of seeing Batista return for an Evolution vs. Shield match at Wrestlemania, but there are many scenarios I'd love for this group on the RTWM.


----------



## Asenath

Evolution? For reals?

Two boring dudes, one who can't wrestle, and two wrestling grandpas -three if you count Batista. No thank you.


----------



## NO!

Ha ha, I'd gladly take the triple threat match instead. I just think it would be a nice moment to see those two groups in the ring at the same time... especially with The Shield winning. It would be a huge win for them. But I agree, Triple H hasn't had a good match (in my opinion) since he was in the ring with The Undertaker... on the show where Undertaker can do no wrong. Randy Orton has never been the most exciting guy to me in the ring but he would probably be the best out of the group. Batista is also very inconsistent and even lazy at times. Even with all of that being said, it wouldn't surprise me if The Shield could make it an intriguing match. I guess it would benefit from not being a normal tag match.


----------



## Chrome

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...iggler_Has_a_Message_Wade_Barrett_Speaks.html


That's cool, always have liked the Usos. Hopefully this is the beginning of the rebirth of the tag division.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

I would love to see Orton tag with someone not sure who but it would be a fresh start and put Orton in a direction of trying to take down SHIELD and trying to get there tag titles.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

Punt kick all of them.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*



Monterossa said:


> Punt kick all of them.


Clearly the most over faction in a very long time should suffer a burial by Boreton, who doesn't get half the pop they do. VINCE MCMAHON BOOKING SCHOOL! You were valedictorian, right?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

Roman Reigns will be the star when shield split up he is the big dude Vince loves and with Dwayne as his cousin he's got that family connection to get the WWE title

Seth Rollins will be the next Jeff Hardy with being a high flyer doing crazy bumps and holding titles such as the IC/US titles

Dean Ambrose will be a mid carder and have a similar career like Dolph Ziggler stuck in the mid card division


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

Something like that. And end in a triple threat at Wrestlemania. Rollins shouls ofcourse be the face Reigns tweener and Ambrose heel.


----------



## Klee

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!


----------



## webb_dustin

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

I wouldn't split them for at least a year, too many stable or factions split way too early. And I agree with the mission accomplished type of split. It would be nice to have something like a new DX style thing, where they can reunite at any time of their careers and it doesn't take a leap.


----------



## truk83

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*



webb_dustin said:


> I wouldn't split them for at least a year, too many stable or factions split way too early. And I agree with the mission accomplished type of split. It would be nice to have something like a new DX style thing, where they can reunite at any time of their careers and it doesn't take a leap.


Whole year? What could you possibly do with these three men for the next year? They are stale right now, and nothing fresh has come from them in weeks if not months. No new members, no real leader, and nothing but 6-man tag team matches. The titles will split them up hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

Ambrose loses the US title. He starts getting more and more bitchy about the others still having tag team gold. Starts getting more controlling and "leader-y." The others get tired of being "led" by someone without any gold. Dissension begins.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

*Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

Should Orton become the new member of SHIELD as a way to turn heel? As some of you have already said they aren't doing much with him and he is more interesting when he is a heel. Would it be interesting for him to become the new member of SHIELD or not? Thoughts?


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

Nah man, well I don't know it may be cool but I like the shield as it is. When you add more people to a group who has established themselves things usually go tits up (NWO)


----------



## APEX

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

I hope not, I mean in ways it COULD work and it would be interesting, but The Shield are working great as a 3 piece.

And not to mention Orton as a heel by himself would be awesome. Just hime as a loner, not trusting anyone and snapping on anyone. Bring back his sadistic ways and the way he stared through opponents.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

*FUCK NO.*


----------



## Punkamaniac

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

No. Shield should remain a trio.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

NO. Orton does not need The Shield to turn heel or to make him interesting. The latter is a lost cause anyway.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

How many times do I have to see this idea? Noooooooooooooooooooooo - don't fix what isn't broken, the Shield are awesome, keep them how they are.


----------



## Y2Jbabyy

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

Orton has been battling The Shield for months now, what sense would it make for him to join them? 

I prefer The Shield as a trio and it should stay that way, if it ain't broken don't fix it!!!!


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

Randy Orton, Stable Killer...

Fuck no. FUCK. NO.


----------



## Allur

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

Nope, The Shield should not be altered at this point.


----------



## normal situation

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

no


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Do you remember legacy? Ha.


----------



## Ashly

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

Let's not mess with perfection.


----------



## Hawkamania

I like the thought of Shield staying as it currently is, however I'm also like several others in the fact that I would love to see an Orton heel turn.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ryan

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*










Spotlight should be on the actual core members, you don't need Randy Orton taking the limelight from them. He gets enough reactions himself.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

No, just no. Orton as a heel will be fine on his own.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

He shouldn't be part of it, but would be cool if he was accepting of them. Like if Orton goes heel, he admits to the "WWE Universe" that the Shield is the best stable out there and that he was an idiot for thinking he(or anyone he teamed with) could take them out.

That'd be a heel type of thing to say, basically saying the guy the fans liked, was stupid.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

They should of done this at Wrestlemania 29 with Orton joining the Shield but WWE never pulled the trigger so no point now


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*



AmWolves10 said:


> I'd love to see it end at a triple threat match for the US title.


Pretty much said what I was gonna say.


----------



## MiniMonster

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

I would say have them get ambushed by Big Show, Brock Lesnar, Mark Henry, and Daniel Bryan. Before you bashing, let's think about it- Big Show can single handedly beat all three of them by himself with a good KO Punch on each of them, and they could have been beaten at WM had Orton not fucked it all up. Now Brock Lesnar, well, we all know he's insane, and if you look at how he destroyed 3MB single handedly, and if he's allowed to be the industructable wrecking ball like WWE wants him to be, then problem solved. Mark Henry takes things to a whole different level- he's always upset, violent, dominant, and even has shades of the old ECW in him. Daniel Bryan has been holding his own against The Shield lately, to a point where they are having to regroup when dealing with him. The Shield as of lately has been going on a tear, and has been ripping apart every team put infront of them, and also, they like to revert to the 2 on 1 and even 3 on one tactics, so by having Show, Henry, Lesnar, and Bryan ambush them, then team up and face them in a 4 on 3 handicap match, you have the makings of the first Shield loss, which will lead to their split up- they don't care about who has titles and who doesn't- they already said they are all equal, and there is no leader, and they are all on the same page, so the 4-on-3 is the best route to go.


----------



## ManureTheBear

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

This is something I've thought about for some time, actually. Not how, but who. Who do you make the odd man out?

If they feud, I would think it's more believable for Reigns to have a realistic chance (kayfabe) of beating the other two in a handicapped match, so there's that possibility.

Rollins, I think, has the best potential as a face, because of his look and moveset.

Ambrose is the best talker, but he won't be the lone face. They'll have to turn the other two, with Rollins as the mouthpiece on the other side.

The second option is the one I'd go for. Both Ambrose and Rollins are good talkers. Reigns is good at playing his roll, but all he has to do is to scream savagely every now and then. But I'd split Rollins from Ambrose and team up Reigns with the heel (Ambrose).

Filling in the blanks should be easy enough. The can go with a "Rollins has gone soft" angle, or a "weakest link" angle or some crap like that. What matters most in this break-up would be the dynamic between the two. I don't think that the Shield will split soon - Cena hasn't taken them out single-handedly. Not yet, anyway...


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

I wouldn't split them. /endthread


----------



## webb_dustin

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*



truk83 said:


> Whole year? What could you possibly do with these three men for the next year? They are stale right now, and nothing fresh has come from them in weeks if not months. No new members, no real leader, and nothing but 6-man tag team matches. The titles will split them up hopefully sooner than later.


Well you could toss in a leader, and I would prefer it actually be a manager instead of another wrestler. The shield is the most interesting thing going right now IMO just cause of their push and their matches are entertaining, but I see your point that they're stale, but breaking them up may not be the answer. I just don't want to see another Cryme Tyme or Hart Dynasty break up that results in no crowd interest.


----------



## X-Train

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*



Deptford said:


> To just provide a simple example, I would do the whole scenario like where One is WHC, the other wins the RR, decides to go for WHC instead of WWE Title.
> You know, have it set itself up by way of competition.


Have the other win the MITB! You could have Rollins win the MITB, Reigns win the rumble (have him eliminate Ambrose 2nd to last after Ambrose indicates that they should work together) and then Ambrose wins the WHC at Elimination Chamber. 

Have Reigns declare hes going after the WHC after RR, at Elimination Chamber Ambrose is pissed at the other two have world title shots so he attacks someone as they make their way to the ring (Like Edge did to Kofi a few years ago) and wins the title. Rollins explains he was going to cash in after the Mania match on a fallen victim but has to much respect for the others to do that - face turn for Rollins for cashing in the right way and not sneakily.


----------



## ByTor

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

Never thought about it before, but I'd have Ambrose start getting a big head, thinking he's the star of the group. Eventually Reigns and Rollins get tired of his crap and do a babyface turn on him. Then Ambrose can pick up a new ally and they feud with Rollins/Reigns.

Ambrose seems like a natural heel while the other two have a lot of face potential imo. I know Ambrose is the big internet darling, but I prefer Rollins & Reigns. Rollins seems to have a little Jeff Hardy in him and Reigns comes off as a badass. Fans like badasses.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

They need to get Randy Orton out of the mix. He's just so goddamn boring to watch nowadays, and this is coming from a longtime fan of his.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

Vince give them a Triple threat match for a opportunity to the WWE championship.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

Split the shield? Please no... never. Honestly I could watch the shield be together for years and never get tired of it.But if I had to I'd probably do something like this:

Let Ambrose play his psycho character from his indie days. He'll say that the voices are telling him not to trust Reigns or Rollins. Those two will try to console him, but then he turns on them because he's gone too psycho. And I'm not just talking crappy heel turn like Show, don't even remember what happened, it was that crappy, I think he refused to break up the pin. I'm talking like ladder match for wwe title Ambrose helps Rollins to the top of the ladder and as he's reaching for the title does some crazy spot and sends Rollins to the hospital. Then they're have triple threat matches.

I definitely don't think jealousy should be a factor in their break up. Don't add a new member, don't add a leader. I honeslty think the Shield is the best stable ever (and yes that is including the attitude era). Ambrose is crazy good on the mic and his character is amazing. Rollins is a great seller and absolutely entertaining wrestler. Reigns has the look vince wants and his spears are crazy. They have so much chemistry together and they're just the perfect number of people, the perfect team. Injustice is an amazing theme. It feels so attitude era esque. In an era where john cena and del rio are boring us with their crappy pg wrestlingthere's a team who wants to save fans of boredom.

Well you can obviously see why I'm not part of the wwe creative team.


----------



## all in all...

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

have ambrose leave, then punk come in as leader of the 'new shield'

make them show their commitment and 'earn' their way in, by beating each other with sticsk and belts, and other homoerotic shenanegans


----------



## Asenath

No more Orton. The Shield are better than all that.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*



AmWolves10 said:


> I'd love to see it end at a triple threat match for the US title.


World Heavyweight Championship for me.


----------



## Lilou

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

I'd have Rollins and Reigns lose the tag team championships, and Ambrose giving them a hard time about it afterwards, telling them that they have to be more ruthless if they want to be successful. Reigns and Ambrose become more and more intense and ruthless with their search for justice, doing things that even Rollins has to question, but he reluctantly joins in, stuff like attacking interviewers and announcers, managers, maybe even taking it as far as having them attack a planted fan in the crowd, which Ambrose always justifies as them removing anyone who doesn't believe in the shield. It all builds up and Rollins finally snaps, telling them that he can't condone what they're doing and that their mission for justice and respecy has been tarnished by Reign's and Ambrose's blind violence, leading Ambrose and Reigns to turn on him.

I'd then have Rollins and Ambrose feuding over a championship with Reigns in Ambrose's corner as back up, which could lead to Reigns becoming disenchanted and jealous of Dean having a championship and turning on him to possibly create a triple threat for said championship.


----------



## adamSmailli

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*

They could all go on by themselves as singles competitors.


----------



## Delbusto

Had to remake this since the other account was terminated, and I didn't save the file.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Delbusto1 said:


> Had to remake this since the other account was terminated, and I didn't save the file.


I wish I had a big budget action movie for you to edit. I really loved the ending.


----------



## connormurphy13

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*



all in all... said:


> have ambrose leave, then punk come in as leader of the 'new shield'
> 
> make them show their commitment and 'earn' their way in, by beating each other with sticsk and belts, and other homoerotic shenanegans



Ah a Nexus reference you sly dog unk5


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: How would you split the Shield?*



Lilou said:


> I'd have Rollins and Reigns lose the tag team championships, and Ambrose giving them a hard time about it afterwards, telling them that they have to be more ruthless if they want to be successful. Reigns and Ambrose become more and more intense and ruthless with their search for justice, doing things that even Rollins has to question, but he reluctantly joins in, stuff like attacking interviewers and announcers, managers, maybe even taking it as far as having them attack a planted fan in the crowd, which Ambrose always justifies as them removing anyone who doesn't believe in the shield. It all builds up and Rollins finally snaps, telling them that he can't condone what they're doing and that their mission for justice and respecy has been tarnished by Reign's and Ambrose's blind violence, leading Ambrose and Reigns to turn on him.
> 
> I'd then have Rollins and Ambrose feuding over a championship with Reigns in Ambrose's corner as back up, which could lead to Reigns becoming disenchanted and jealous of Dean having a championship and turning on him to possibly create a triple threat for said championship.


This is a good idea and I'll expand on it to further Roman's split from Dean - after Rollins feuds with Dean/Roman (maybe even taking the US Title from him), I'd have Dean move up the ladder and win the WHC. While Ambrose holds the big strap and Reigns is his enforcer, Roman begins to venture out on his own here and there (but still appearing with Ambrose too, no signs of tension). In his biggest opportunity as a singles competitor, he wins the MITB briefcase, guaranteeing him a shot at a world title - but it has to be for either title and not championship specific. As Reigns teases cashing in on the WWE champ, Ambrose continually talks about how the two of them will soon hold both titles and pave a path of destruction in the WWE. To prove his point, Ambrose & Reigns decimate the WWE champion on Raw. Ambrose signals to Reigns that the time is now to cash in his contract... so Reigns bashes him over the head with the briefcase, knocking him out and leaving him prone for Reigns to pin Ambrose for the WHC. 

Now more than the cash-in, the follow-up is the more important piece of the story: Roman's motivation for turning on Dean. As the new champ, Reigns explains that he always knew Dean's true character as a psychopath, but he didn't care because he was the ticket in for Roman Reigns. To Reigns, this business has never been about justice or believing in some higher cause, it's about winning championships and making money. So why cash in on the man who brought him to the promised land? Simple: to prove he doesn't need anyone's help. And along the way, Roman realized that Ambrose figured he could do whatever he wanted... well Roman Reigns isn't going to let that happen. He's going to put down Ambrose like the sick animal he always knew he'd become. 

I think it's important in this scenario that Reigns doesn't come off as full-blown heel, but a tweener. It needs to come off so that Ambrose isn't a sympathetic figure either - a tricky proposition in any turn, but make Ambrose so dangerous & insane so that Roman turning also results in a sense of comeuppance (albeit at the hands of someone who only cares about winning).


----------



## CamillePunk

Well this Shield thing has been a lot of fun but I think it's time for them to put over a returning star like John Morrison and instantly make him a top face. Agree/disagree.


----------



## SUNDAY

CamillePunk said:


> Well this Shield thing has been a lot of fun but I think it's time for them to put over a returning star like John Morrison and instantly make him a top face. Agree/disagree.


Morrison is remembered as a nobody...
If this was the case it would need to be somebody new or somebody already established...


----------



## Da Silva

CamillePunk said:


> Well this Shield thing has been a lot of fun but I think it's time for them to put over a returning star like John Morrison and instantly make him a top face. Agree/disagree.


Fuck John Morrison.

(One win doesn't make a top star, good booking, charisma and support from the WWE machine do.)


----------



## TakerFreak

CamillePunk said:


> Well this Shield thing has been a lot of fun but I think it's time for them to put over a returning star like John Morrison and
> 
> instantly make him a top face. Agree/disagree.



Disagree!


----------



## tigermaskfan23

Is it just me or when the SHIELD are in tag team competition it seems like Rollins gets more of the pain from his opponents then Ambrose and Reigns?


----------



## Soulrollins

tigermaskfan23 said:


> Is it just me or when the SHIELD are in tag team competition it seems like Rollins gets more of the pain from his opponents then Ambrose and Reigns?


Two words.... *Epic Selling..*


----------



## SubZero3:16

CamillePunk said:


> Well this Shield thing has been a lot of fun but I think it's time for them to put over a returning star like John Morrison and instantly make him a top face. Agree/disagree.


You're just messing with us.



tigermaskfan23 said:


> Is it just me or when the SHIELD are in tag team competition it seems like Rollins gets more of the pain from his opponents then Ambrose and Reigns?


Maybe he gets off on it :cena5


----------



## Callisto

CamillePunk said:


> Well this Shield thing has been a lot of fun but I think it's time for them to put over a returning star like John Morrison and instantly make him a top face. Agree/disagree.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Da Silva said:


> Fuck John Morrison.
> 
> (One win doesn't make a top star, good booking, charisma and support from the WWE machine do.)


You're kidding right? Morrison is fucking awesome. But the shield should definitely hold their destructive position for longer before they put over any guys.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Saw this on tumblr :lol


----------



## Chrome

^:lmao

I love the philosoraptor meme, one of my personal favorites.


----------



## Ashly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Saw this on tumblr :lol


:lol that's a good one


----------



## Da Silva

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> You're kidding right? Morrison is fucking awesome. But the shield should definitely hold their destructive position for longer before they put over any guys.


The shield shouldn't put over a random midcarder from the past, it doesn't make sense on any level whatsoever.


----------



## Da Silva

They need more promo time, it seems as though the more matches they're having the less promos we get. And don't get me wrong, the matches are amazing, but we need promos too.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I loved this, when Roman was telling Randy 'No' on Smackdown :lol


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> I loved this, when Roman was telling Randy 'No' on Smackdown :lol


----------



## Delbusto

Tag match from Smackdown


----------



## SubZero3:16

Delbusto1 said:


> Tag match from Smackdown


AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! So many good feels. :mark: :mark: :mark:

LOVED THE MUSIC!


----------



## Ashly

Delbusto1 said:


> Tag match from Smackdown


I love this video! Great job. 


Also that Reigns gif :lol


----------



## Itami

SubZero3:16 said:


> I loved this, when Roman was telling Randy 'No' on Smackdown :lol












Reminds me of this:











I'm one of the few who don't want them to have a match at WM30 against eachother. Knowing WWE only focuses on 2 or 3 mainevent matches the most, while they treat the rest of the card less than what they should, it's gonna ruin them. They should split beforehand and feud with other established veterans at WM. If they're gonna have a match though, the story has to be build-up really, really well so the crowd can actually care about them. It's scary with WWE's lazy booking though, especially when WM is only about 3 matches nowadays.


----------



## Damien

SubZero3:16 said:


> I loved this, when Roman was telling Randy 'No' on Smackdown :lol


that was awesome


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


>


Thank you Itami! Now I have a standard 'no' gif.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Ok fess up. Which one of y'all is this guy? :lol


----------



## rbhayek

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ok fess up. Which one of y'all is this guy? :lol


That is hilarious lol


----------



## Griselda

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ok fess up. Which one of y'all is this guy? :lol


I love how the Shield are supposed to be bad guys yet every single time they make their entrance everyone around them is cheering them on.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Rollin's selling is so amazing. 

I want the shield to have a 60 minute iron man match because I'll never get tired of watching them.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Delbusto1 said:


> Tag match from Smackdown


01:20ish.. you edited the WWE App :cole3 into it :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ashly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ok fess up. Which one of y'all is this guy? :lol


:lol


----------



## Delbusto

SubZero3:16 said:


> AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! So many good feels. :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> LOVED THE MUSIC!





Ashly said:


> I love this video! Great job.


Thanks guys, appreciate it.



Bearodactyl said:


> 01:20ish.. you edited the WWE App :cole3 into it :lmao :lmao


vince


----------



## The Smark One

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ok fess up. Which one of y'all is this guy? :lol


Ok you caught me.... Just playin. Repped.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ok fess up. Which one of y'all is this guy? :lol


LOL @ that guy and also Ambrose's expression


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Delbusto1 said:


> Tag match from Smackdown


My thoughts...


----------



## BaBy FireFly

lol at that gif and dean raising his eyebrows hahaha

To the person who makes those videos, which editing program do you use? I usually use final cut pro. 

I came across this pic and it cracked me up lol.


----------



## The Anti Diva

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

Hell no The Shield must alway remain as a tro


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

Seriously what the hell is wrong with some of you guys of wanting someone like Orton to join _The Shield_? First of all it will make no sense whatsoever to begin with and secondly _The Shield_ is *above* him. Orton doesn’t need to be dragging Shield down with his boring mic skills and his uninteresting character. Keep pushing the three talented young guys as the dark cloud of the WWE while making boring drones like Orton be put out of the spotlight.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

No just no, the sheild are doing quite fine as they are


----------



## jamal.

*Re: Orton should become a new member of SHIELD?*

We already discussed this like a million times, it's still no.


----------



## Delbusto

BaBy FireFly said:


> To the person who makes those videos, which editing program do you use? I usually use final cut pro.


I use Vegas Movie Studio HD Platinum 10.0


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Delbusto1 said:


> I use Vegas Movie Studio HD Platinum 10.0


Oh ok thanks...I have not tried that one yet.


----------



## kobra860

*Would it be a stretch to say that The Shield is the best stable since Evolution?*

Compared to other recent stables like Nexus and Legacy (lol), I can't think of a stable that has had consistently good booking and had so many good workers on one team who also were well balanced in both mic skills and ring skills. What are your thoughts about this?


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Would it be a stretch to say that The Shield is the best stable since Evolution?*

It is, no stretch at all.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Yes they are. Legacy was pathetic and nexus was only good for the first month. Highly overrated stable on here. Shield is easily the best stable since evolution.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: Would it be a stretch to say that The Shield is the best stable since Evolution?*

Can't really think of anything better. Nexus had massive potential but it got wasted 3 weeks after its debut.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Would it be a stretch to say that The Shield is the best stable since Evolution?*

I agree to the extent where I green repped you


----------



## Segageeknavarre

Nexus should have been the best but WWE thought having them job to cena on there ppv debut was a brilliant idea 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Would it be a stretch to say that The Shield is the best stable since Evolution?*

No. Shield is the best since Evolution. SES sucked because they didn't win any championships and Nexus got doo-doo'd on by SuperCena.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: Would it be a stretch to say that The Shield is the best stable since Evolution?*

I've been dreaming about a Shield vs Evolution match at Wrestlemania XXX for a while now..


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Would it be a stretch to say that The Shield is the best stable since Evolution?*

By a longshot. Its not like they got any competition in Legacy,3mb? lmfao,corre,nexus,spirit squad etc. Who knows they might even surpass evolution.


----------



## DiabeticDave

*Re: Would it be a stretch to say that The Shield is the best stable since Evolution?*



peowulf said:


> It is, no stretch at all.


This.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

better than evolution imo. They're all new to WWE (on Raw and Smackdown at least), so it's more exciting to see them starting up. Evolution had already developed characters. Great, of course, but I think SHIELD is more exciting because of that alone. 

you'd watch all the members of Evolution individually if you wanted to see the start of the career, and then their evolution stint. But if you want to see the start of Reigns, Ambrose, and Rollins (again, in the WWE) you're gonna watch amazing SHIELD matches and see them all together.


----------



## Punkholic

Clearly. Nexus should have been, but they got destroyed by Cena.


----------



## Asenath

Two AARP candidates, swole up Big Dave who could never wrestle, and Boreton?

And they're supposed to compete with The Shield how?

Nexus had some quality talent (Gabriel, Bryan, Barrett) but had all that filler. And they got squashed by Cena too much.


----------



## Davion McCool

Asenath said:


> Two AARP candidates, swole up Big Dave who could never wrestle, and Boreton?
> 
> And they're supposed to compete with The Shield how?
> 
> Nexus had some quality talent (Gabriel, Bryan, Barrett) but had all that filler. And they got squashed by Cena too much.


This. The Shield are actually entertaining. Evolution was just a long-term project to get HHH's buddies established with the crowd and to allow him to lord it over RAW in a new way for a few years. The only truly memorable moment for Evolution was the Orton betrayal.

You just can't compare having to listen to HHH's grating voice every RAW as he slowly sets out a snooze-inducing promo with the sort of stuff Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins are doing every goddamn week. Even at the time, Evolution sucked life out of the show, whereas The Shield is breathing it in.

Which leaves the question what is the best stable before Shield. Setting aside two-man teams, I guess you'd have to say it was DX itself.


----------



## Itami

BABY DEAN AMBROSE










so cuteeee i cant even deal


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> Spoiler: Pic



:mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> BABY DEAN AMBROSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so cuteeee i cant even deal


Oh god, he looks the same way! Too cute.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Puts over NeyNey's avatar/signature*
unk2 I couldn't resist.


----------



## NeyNey

Eulonzo said:


> *Puts over NeyNey's avatar/signature*
> unk2 I couldn't resist.


You can stand under my Sig and Ava-ava-ava


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Itami said:


> BABY DEAN AMBROSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so cuteeee i cant even deal


He looks exactly the same lol...wish there where pics of him from when he was a baby/toddler.


----------



## TheUMBRAE

There are only three people, no three mexicans, NO! three MEXICOOLLLLSS that can take down the shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Saw this pic and immediately thought of Ney Ney :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

^I do too...
It's magic...


----------



## NO!

So, Reigns/Orton and Ambrose/Kane blew chunks while Bryan/Rollins stole the show. Not much more to say.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NO! said:


> So, Reigns/Orton and Ambrose/Kane blew chunks while Bryan/Rollins stole the show. Not much more to say.


I liked Ambrose/Kane and yes Bryan/Rollins stole the show. Orton bores me no matter who he's with or against. Sorry Reigns...

Am I the only one who laughed when Rollins practically ate out of Bryan's armpit when Bryan had him in that one hold? :lol


----------



## Alim

As good as any combination of Shield/Hell No matches are, I hope this feud finally comes to an end at Payback. It's been going on for far too long, all the way since December.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SETH ROLLINS.

Stop under-rating this man.

That is all.


----------



## CALΔMITY

ShowStopper '97 said:


> SETH ROLLINS.
> 
> Stop under-rating this man.
> 
> That is all.


I will underrate all the Rollins. :flip
But seriously I never had a problem with him. He just isn't my favorite of the three.


----------



## NO!

I'm personally starting to think that Rollins is the best of the group in-ring wise, while Ambrose is the best on the mic. Reigns is the muscle who is best suited as the guy who comes in, hits his best moves, and that's it. Watching him against Orton earlier was just underwhelming. I have my doubts about him as a singles competitor.


----------



## Beatles123

BELIEVE IN THE GOATS!

:bryan :rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Taker2theMoon said:


> I will underrate all the Rollins. :flip
> But seriously I never had a problem with him. He just isn't my favorite of the three.


Ha, I didn't mean anyone in particular, just in general. I love Ambrose, too. But I think Rollins is alittle bit more polished in the ring at this point. I think Rollins being in ROH before going to WWE developmental helps him in that regard. Not because ROH is superior, but just because it's a way for a young guy to learn a style somewhere else and then tighten it up once he gets to WWE developmental. I think that's what Rollins did and it shows in the ring. He's already one of the best workers in the company already. Bryan is better (and the best in the company), but Rollins can at least hold his own in there with Bryan and not get lost in there with him. Hence, the amazing chemistry they have. Rollins has a crazy, bright future as long as he doesn't get injured or anything crazy like that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Ha, *I didn't mean anyone in particular*, just in general. I love Ambrose, too. But I think Rollins is alittle bit more polished in the ring at this point. I think Rollins being in ROH before going to WWE developmental helps him in that regard. Not because ROH is superior, but just because it's a way for a young guy to learn a style somewhere else and then tighten it up once he gets to WWE developmental. I think that's what Rollins did and it shows in the ring. He's already one of the best workers in the company already. Bryan is better (and the best in the company), but Rollins can at least hold his own in there with Bryan and not get lost in there with him. Hence, the amazing chemistry they have. Rollins has a crazy, bright future as long as he doesn't get injured or anything crazy like that.


I know. I just like to feel important sometimes... :argh:

ANYWAY

I agree that Rollins is great in the ring, but as much as I like good ring work I'll always prefer psychology. That's where I feel Ambrose excels among the three and, thus, why I like him the most. I'd say Rollins has moved his way up to my second favorite of the three, but Reigns is a close third. He has a way to go, but he has great potential.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Taker2theMoon said:


> I know. I just like to feel important sometimes... :argh:
> 
> ANYWAY
> 
> I agree that Rollins is great in the ring, but as much as I like good ring work I'll always prefer psychology. That's where I feel Ambrose excels among the three and, thus, why I like him the most. I'd say Rollins has moved his way up to my second favorite of the three, but Reigns is a close third. He has a way to go, but he has great potential.


Yeah, Ambrose has great rin psychology and also has a very bright future ahead of him. I also expect him to improve his ring work as he gets more experience just like I expect Rollins to improve his psychology as he gets more experience. But they're already both top tier workers in the company, which is scary. Rollins just turned 27. That's pretty scary.


----------



## CALΔMITY

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Yeah, Ambrose has great rin psychology and also has a very bright future ahead of him. I also expect him to improve his ring work as he gets more experience just like I expect Rollins to improve his psychology as he gets more experience. But they're already both top tier workers in the company, which is scary. Rollins *just turned 27*. That's pretty scary.


Damn what a youngin'. It is rather frightening in a sense, but it's actually a great thing. Not that you didn't know that, but I'm just sayin. If there's one thing that I notice about Rollins it's the way he verbally communicates when he shouts. He kind of sounds like a goblin. :lol It's actually cool with me, though, because I like goblins.


----------



## Bushmaster

Seeing Rollins was amazing. He doesnt get much love on here which is tragic. I know its either Dean or Roman but I think Seth could be huge, I think his look is awesome and he is the best in the ring among the 3 with Dean a close 2nd. I think I'll finally vote in the poll. Yes its useless seing how Seth is dead last but his match with DB convinced me :rollins


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Saw this pic and immediately thought of Ney Ney :lol


sweet lord jesus have mercy!!


----------



## Asenath

NO! said:


> I'm personally starting to think that Rollins is the best of the group in-ring wise, while Ambrose is the best on the mic. Reigns is the muscle who is best suited as the guy who comes in, hits his best moves, and that's it.* Watching him against Orton earlier was just underwhelming.* I have my doubts about him as a singles competitor.


I know y'all are going to groan, and my Orton-hate is so predictable. But that match flopping was on him. It's the veteran's job to steer the rookie (and for all the push he's gotten, Reigns is more of a rookie than just about anyone on the main roster) into a good match. But Orton doesn't know how to do that. Either that, or he can't be bothered to put in the work.


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> Saw this pic and immediately thought of Ney Ney :lol


DID HE SHAVE HIS BEAUTIFULLY FURRY CHEST? NOOOOOOOOOOOO.

DAMNIT, WWE. Let the man be hairy!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> DID HE SHAVE HIS BEAUTIFULLY FURRY CHEST? NOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> DAMNIT, WWE. Let the man be hairy!


Twas a glorious thing wasn't it?

Was shaved at mania tho, guess certain ppl like the hairless look :vince


----------



## Asenath

It just looked like the nicest, softest place to lay your face right after he wrecked your ladybusiness but right before he threw you out of his motel room in your underdraws.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> It just looked like the nicest, softest place to lay your face right after he wrecked your ladybusiness but right before he threw you out of his motel room in your underdraws.


This seriously made me laugh out loud!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Rollins vs Bryan stole the show for sure. Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose all three will be huge.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Shield are growing more and more with each passing week. Sensational job wwe have done with them so far.


----------



## NeyNey

Great show yesterday from the Shield!
Rollins/Bryan was fucking awesome and intense, Rollins with dem Sells. Fucking sick man! 
Will watch the match again when I come home.
Dean of course the GOAT. 


SubZero3:16 said:


> Saw this pic and immediately thought of Ney Ney :lol











These arms aren't human.


----------



## Blommen

I have a sinking feeling that the shield are about to come to an end. I would really hate to see it, considering how short their title reigns have been and i would like for them to at least assert themselves a little more before being ended. But I honestly think they are about to become a casualty of the Daniel Bryan push.


----------



## Killmonger

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Rollins vs Bryan stole the show for sure. Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose all three will be huge.


I want to believe that but I just don't see it happening. 

Reigns and Ambrose will do just fine. I see the WWE(Vince) shipping Seth off to the mid card.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Blommen said:


> I have a sinking feeling that the shield are about to come to an end. I would really hate to see it, considering how short their title reigns have been and i would like for them to at least assert themselves a little more before being ended. But I honestly think they are about to become a casualty of the Daniel Bryan push.


I'm sorry but I'm not following you. Orton and Bryan aren't really going to be tag team champions. Bryan is being set up for a singles push which is really becoming more evident, so I really don't see how they would become a casualty of Daniel Bryan. Vince doesn't love him like he loves his fruity pebbles in the morning.


----------



## Davion McCool

The conspiracy continues, and Daniel Bryan gives _another_ guy his best ever match in the WWE. He has a habit of doing this, does the GOAT. :bryan2

I'm pumped for Kane-Ambrose already. Two guys with fantastic psychology, it could be a great match, and it'll be fun to see Kane play the face.


----------



## Callisto

I'm not too terribly excited about the Ambrose/Kane match at Payback. Ambrose appearing and winning will be the obvious "excitement" factors, and probably the only ones at that. Kane is just not very captivating to watch in the ring. He's just so slow that watching him wrestle drains the life out of me, as evident with his match with Ambrose yesterday. If anything, I just hope they deliver a semi-decent match at maximum.

I have no doubt that the Rollins/Reigns v. Orton/Bryan will deliver. I just have my cellphone ready in case I need an ambulance to contain my markdom.

But a potential Bryan/Ambrose storyline and singles match for the US Title? Fffff, I just cannot deal.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TehJerichoFan said:


> I'm not too terribly excited about the Ambrose/Kane match at Payback. Ambrose appearing and winning will be the obvious "excitement" factors, and probably the only ones at that. Kane is just not very captivating to watch in the ring. He's just so slow that watching him wrestle drains the life out of me, as evident with his match with Ambrose yesterday. If anything, I just hope they deliver a semi-decent match at maximum.
> 
> I have no doubt that the Rollins/Reigns v. Orton/Bryan will deliver. I just have my cellphone ready in case I need an ambulance to contain my markdom.
> 
> But a potential Bryan/Ambrose storyline and singles match for the US Title? Fffff, I just cannot deal.


:lol I love your overdramatic ass... because I will be right there doing the same thing :lol


----------



## vanboxmeer

Bryan turns on Orton, revealed as new Shield leader. Kills Cena, Shield has all the important titles. Only acceptable Bryan heel turn scenario.


----------



## Da Silva

vanboxmeer said:


> *Bryan turns on Orton, revealed as new Shield leader.* Kills Cena, Shield has all the important titles. Only acceptable Bryan heel turn scenario.


Nope.


----------



## DA

Haven't watched RAW but Bryan vs Rollins happened? :mark:

MUST.WATCH.THAT :mark:


----------



## Asenath

DwayneAustin said:


> Haven't watched RAW but Bryan vs Rollins happened? :mark:


As decreed by users of the WWE app.


----------



## Itami

DwayneAustin said:


> Haven't watched RAW but Bryan vs Rollins happened? :mark:
> 
> MUST.WATCH.THAT :mark:


Not only did it happen but it was fucking amazing.

I have a feeling Seth being the only one to have been pinned might lead to something...


----------



## DA

Just finished watching Rollins vs Bryan. Brilliant match.

Don't think I'll ever get bored watching Seth, was pretty cool the way he kept using Bryan's moves, just wish the crowd reacted a bit more to that. Might soon eclipse Ambrose as my favourite Shield member.

My word at the way Bryan almost bent him in half :wilkins

As for Bryan, he was just in God Mode.

Imagine how great a singles match between the two would be on a PPV when they would step it up another level :wilkins 

:mark:


----------



## Beatles123

TehJerichoFan said:


> But a potential Bryan/Ambrose storyline and singles match for the US Title? Fffff, I just cannot deal.












*DON'T TOY WITH MY EMOTIONS!* :argh:


----------



## Soulrollins

As good is Rollins as face, i have to say he is a incredible good heel.... His taunts, his scream, he is working like a really arrogant bad guy, i love when he mocks Bryan and steal his moves. Epic match btw.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Fucking awesome match between Rollins/Bryan. Expected nothing less from these 2 performers.


----------



## Amber B

I don't even..I don't even know who to look at.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Itami said:


> Not only did it happen but it was fucking amazing.
> 
> *I have a feeling Seth being the only one to have been pinned might lead to something...*


*
*


That thought crossed my mind right after he got pinned, too. Could see it happening sometime down the line, with Rollins possibly getting 'kicked out' for getting pinned, leading to a Rollins face turn. It's a possibility. Either way, great match. Rollins is so far ahead of the curve right now it's not even funny.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Amber B said:


> I don't even..I don't even know who to look at.




Well that woke me up.

And Roman needs to be shirtless more, he keeps throwing off skin pics like these.


----------



## THANOS

Amber B said:


> I don't even..I don't even know who to look at.


Holy shit.. They all look massive now don't they! :argh: They must be really hitting the weights to prepare for their eventual split when they remove the vests.


----------



## Callisto

Amber B said:


> I don't even..I don't even know who to look at.


Excuse me while I take a few minutes in the bathroom.


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> I don't even..I don't even know who to look at.


post the bigger verison that one doesnt do its justice !!!!!











can i get pregnant from this etc etc


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> I don't even..I don't even know who to look at.


This gif pretty much sums up my feelings! lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

You guys and your reaction gifs... :lol


----------



## Amber B

TehJerichoFan said:


> Excuse me while I take a few minutes in the bathroom.


I so hate you :lmao
But..


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> I so hate you :lmao
> But..


I was almost going to use that my body is ready gif LOL


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

wow I love all of you guys. 

That match was so amazing. please let the shield and bryan go at it all summer. I'm aware Bryan will probably get a singles push, but bryan vs rollins is pure orgasmic magic.


----------



## TAFKA Michinoku

If you would've laid it out for me at the start, I would've said a hundred percent that Seth Rollins would be the standout worker here. I was a huge fan of his time in ROH and had been hoping from the moment that he got signed that he would land on his feet with something decent. But after the second time I saw them wrestle, Ambrose was the definitive standout. I hadn't seen all that much of him outside of the WWE as I was never really someone to watch all that much CZW but god damn did he really pick up on what makes you successful in the WWE.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

When the guys where coming down the stairs did anyone notice the child in the crowd having a tantrum, screaming and crying lol


----------



## Asenath

Amber B said:


> I don't even..I don't even know who to look at.












How did I get here and why am I licking my smartphone?


----------



## Amber B

*If you do not know how to use the spoiler tag, DO NOT post Smackdown spoilers in this thread.*


----------



## THANOS

Check out Dean-o's message for Kane via tout

"I AM A MONSTER!!" :mark:


----------



## Chrome

Haven't heard shit about Tout in awhile, that fad sure died quickly didn't it? Awesome video though, Ambrose can make a 15 second video memorable. DEM PROMO SKILLS. :ambrose


----------



## Asenath

Tout was Vince trying to make fetch happen. The kids decided they'd rather use Kik or Vine.


----------



## THANOS

ChromeMan said:


> Haven't heard shit about Tout in awhile, that fad sure died quickly didn't it? Awesome video though, Ambrose can make a 15 second video memorable. DEM PROMO SKILLS. :ambrose





Asenath said:


> Tout was Vince trying to make fetch happen. The kids decided they'd rather use Kik or Vine.


Agreed :lol. Off topic though, seeing as that picture posted here shows just how big and ripped Ambrose has gotten in recent times, does that pretty much knock the only negative against him now? I mean now the detractors and, hell, even the WWE officials, for that matter, can't use his look as a reason not to push him to the top anymore. He's improved it so much that I think he'll surpass Punk's level of success in this company.


----------



## Chrome

THANOS said:


> Agreed :lol. Off topic though, seeing as that picture posted here shows just how big and ripped Ambrose has gotten in recent times, does that pretty much knock the only negative against him now? I mean now the detractors and, hell, even the WWE officials, for that matter, can't use his look as a reason not to push him to the top anymore. He's improved it so much that I think he'll surpass Punk's level of success in this company.


Never did understand the hate towards Ambrose's look. He's 6'4", so he's no vanilla midget, and his physique has always been good. That picture shows some nice improvement though, he's ripped as shit now lol. Only reason he wouldn't get pushed to the top now is becasue of politics, which I don't think will be a factor.


----------



## THANOS

ChromeMan said:


> Never did understand the hate towards Ambrose's look. He's 6'4", so he's no vanilla midget, and his physique has always been good. That picture shows some nice improvement though, he's ripped as shit now lol. Only reason he wouldn't get pushed to the top now is becasue of politics, which I don't think will be a factor.


I agree. If only Kassius Ohno could take this route.  I loved him as Chris Hero but his physique is going to hold him back immensely on the main roster. I know how HHH and Vince's minds work.


----------



## Asenath

Chris is 35, with bad genetics. The only times he was really ripped, there was 'help' involved. This is as good as its going to get. WWE should get over it. 

I hope all our boys' gains have been natural. I'd hate to have to worry. . .


----------



## THANOS

Asenath said:


> Chris is 35, with bad genetics. The only times he was really ripped, there was 'help' involved. This is as good as its going to get. WWE should get over it.
> 
> I hope all our boys' gains have been natural. I'd hate to have to worry. . .


Well, John Cena has bad genetics as well (he said he used to be as scrawny and weak as they come before he hit the weights), so I think with hard work anything is possible, even for Chris.


----------



## just1988

*Anyone else notice how they angled the vote on Raw so that the Reigns would face Orton and Bryan would face Rollins? Nicely dangling the carrot out for the fans thinking they're getting to choose who gets the match when in reality WWE knew how it was going and had both matches set up and ready. I love their little tricks like that.*


----------



## MrSmallPackage

The lack of promo-time given to The Shield in the last couple of weeks is kind of scaring me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> post the bigger verison that one doesnt do its justice !!!!!


I just woke up and saw this on my tumblr... holy mother of god!!! :faint:


----------



## NeyNey

TehJerichoFan said:


> I'm not too terribly excited about the Ambrose/Kane match at Payback. Ambrose appearing and winning will be the obvious "excitement" factors, and probably the only ones at that. Kane is just not very captivating to watch in the ring. He's just so slow that watching him wrestle drains the life out of me, as evident with his match with Ambrose yesterday. If anything, I just hope they deliver a semi-decent match at maximum.


I personally think it will be great, Kane can be very fast and his clotheslines and impacts are still epic. Ambrose will sell them like the GOAT he is and I can't wait to see him mocking Kane by playing the monster card. 
I would freak out if he even tries to chokeslam Kane, like he slaped Big Show on his chest at WM. :lmao :lmao :lmao It would be so fucking brilliant.
Monday doesn't count. This can be a fucking awesome PPV match and I'm sure both man will know what to do! (Y) I don't care if my expectations are too high.


TehJerichoFan said:


> I have no doubt that the Rollins/Reigns v. Orton/Bryan will deliver. I just have my cellphone ready in case I need an ambulance to contain my markdom.


Jeah, It will be fantastic, no doubts. 


Amber B said:


> I don't even..I don't even know who to look at.


Oh god Ambrose... Look at you... What a body.. :bosh6


----------



## TankOfRate

Amber B said:


> I don't even..I don't even know who to look at.


----------



## kobra860

just1988 said:


> *Anyone else notice how they angled the vote on Raw so that the Reigns would face Orton and Bryan would face Rollins? Nicely dangling the carrot out for the fans thinking they're getting to choose who gets the match when in reality WWE knew how it was going and had both matches set up and ready. I love their little tricks like that.*


They've always done this. It's their way of pretending like giving the fans a voice.


----------



## The Smark One

Has anyone ever noticed that in CM Punks documentary Best in the World that at the very end of the film that Dean is backstage in a 3 piece suit?


----------



## Asenath

The Smark One said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that in CM Punks documentary Best in the World that at the very end of the film that Dean is backstage in a 3 piece suit?


Yes! It looks like it was taken in the same venue FCW's TV tapings (pre-NXT at Full Sail) were filmed in. I would guess it's from the night Punk & Ambrose had their passing-the-torch-to-the-young-kid match in FCW.


----------



## Amber B

I swear, if I were a different type of chick with no morals....I would be Kelly Kellying all up and through that.


----------



## The Smark One

Asenath said:


> Yes! It looks like it was taken in the same venue FCW's TV tapings (pre-NXT at Full Sail) were filmed in. I would guess it's from the night Punk & Ambrose had their passing-the-torch-to-the-young-kid match in FCW.


I'm not disagreeing with but I have a different pov. Punk just got to the back and Dean was suited up. But ur way is very possible. God I loved that Punk Ambrose match. It was like Ambrose was Punk and Punk was the Rock in that situation.


----------



## Asenath

Amber B said:


> I swear, if I were a different type of chick with no morals....I would be Kelly Kellying all up and through that.


I know, right. If I were younger and had a higher threshold for fuckery. . .


----------



## NeyNey

Fuck morals and thresholds, in this case I choose fun.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Da Silva

you're*

Tell mummy to get it right.


----------



## Damien

Da Silva said:


> you're*
> 
> Tell mummy to get it right.


My mum hates Dean Ambrose but that popped up on my Tumblr Dashboard and thought I would share the grammatical incorrect picture


----------



## NeyNey

I could never talk or write with my mother about such things. Urgh...


----------



## DA

What if she has been secretly posting in this thread and you already have.... :|


----------



## Da Silva

Nah, NeyNey's mum likes exotic men.


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> I could never talk or write with my mother about such things. Urgh...


Me either, but I don't want to anyway. I like to leave her with her happy thoughts. It's the least I could do. :lol


----------



## PUNKY

vampyr said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao funny but also kinda creepy that you would write something like that to to your mum.


----------



## Da Silva

Your mothers were young ladies once too you know.


----------



## NeyNey

DwayneAustin said:


> What if she has been secretly posting in this thread and you already have.... :|


Thank god she likes different kind of men than I do. 


....
WTF man... Off topic de luxe.


----------



## Telos

just1988 said:


> *Anyone else notice how they angled the vote on Raw so that the Reigns would face Orton and Bryan would face Rollins? Nicely dangling the carrot out for the fans thinking they're getting to choose who gets the match when in reality WWE knew how it was going and had both matches set up and ready. I love their little tricks like that.*


There was that one time when they polled fans on Twitter who they prefer to see face CM Punk on Raw. Bryan won the vote substantially on Twitter but WWE pretended that Kane won it. Bryan had way more hashtag votes. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/645163-twitter-rigged.html#post12313977


----------



## DOPA

:lmao :lmao

the hilarity in this thread.


----------



## Asenath

Da Silva said:


> Your mothers were young ladies once too you know.


My mother only gets hot for NBA guys. If the Heat win another ring, my dad is going to lock her down so she doesn't run off to be a 60 year old Basketball groupie.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Da Silva said:


> Your mothers were young ladies once too you know.


LIES!!!!!


----------



## RatedR10

just1988 said:


> *Anyone else notice how they angled the vote on Raw so that the Reigns would face Orton and Bryan would face Rollins? Nicely dangling the carrot out for the fans thinking they're getting to choose who gets the match when in reality WWE knew how it was going and had both matches set up and ready. I love their little tricks like that.*


I was actually worried that WWE would throw a curveball and we'd see Bryan-Reigns and Orton-Rollins instead. Thank god that didn't happen.


----------



## Callisto

Lets not devolve this discussion into one of "those" type of threads, which for whatever reason has become a more frequent topic in the Non-wrestling section. Keep it clean, ladies and gentlemen. Keep it the fuck clean. :jose


----------



## SubZero3:16

TehJerichoFan said:


> Lets not devolve this discussion into one of "those" type of threads, which for whatever reason has become a more frequent topic in the Non-wrestling section. Keep it clean, ladies and gentlemen. Keep it the fuck clean. :jose












By clean you mean you want more pics right?


----------



## The Cowboy!!

Stumbled across this...










:lmao

Dean $wagbrose! :lmao


----------



## Delbusto

From Bryan/Rollins match


----------



## SubZero3:16

Delbusto1 said:


> From Bryan/Rollins match


:clap:clap:clap

Another masterful edit. I also liked how you included the Orton tension with Bryan as well.


----------



## Callisto

SubZero3:16 said:


> By clean you mean you want more pics right?


Duh.


----------



## Amber B

The Cowboy!! said:


> Stumbled across this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Dean $wagbrose! :lmao


Everything about him is so wrong....but so damn right.


----------



## Bushmaster

Might have to get out of NYC Amber if you ever want Explicit Ambrose action :ambrose

Ambrose vs New York


----------



## SubZero3:16

TehJerichoFan said:


> Duh.


Geez, it's not like I have a whole tumblr blog dedicated to these sort of things :troll


----------



## Callisto

Lord...


----------



## Soulrollins

Delbusto1 said:


> From Bryan/Rollins match












Beautiful. (Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16

TehJerichoFan said:


> Lord...


Lawd :lmao where do you find these gifs? :lol


----------



## NeyNey

The Cowboy!! said:


> Stumbled across this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Dean $wagbrose! :lmao


Jeah dude, his entrances and swags are legendary. 



Spoiler:  



_Epic Gifs, but this shit doesn't work._




Edit: Delbusto, a beautiful piece. Love the music.


----------



## ryback23

nvm


----------



## Stroker Ace

Yeah what the fuck, Amber said use the spoiler tag.


----------



## cindel25

Amber B said:


> ]


----------



## TankOfRate

I really like that this thread is essentially the valley of lost panties.



The Cowboy!! said:


> Stumbled across this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Dean $wagbrose! :lmao



Welp, time to add mine to the pile...


----------



## Beatles123

Are most of the posters in this thread female? they seem to be all that's keeping the thread going. I'm cool with it, mind you, but I fear perhaps The Shield are no longer as hot a topic as of right now. Is it just me?

Again; no problems with the posts. just an observation.


----------



## PUNKY

Beatles123 said:


> Are most of the posters in this thread female? they seem to be all that's keeping the thread going. I'm cool with it, mind you, but I fear perhaps The Shield are no longer as hot a topic as of right now. Is it just me?
> 
> Again; no problems with the posts. just an observation.


i have noticed that this thread has been quieting down a bit lately, maybe its because the guys dont like coming on here anymore because of all the women posting pics of the shield boys all the time and the posts that come after which i have NO problem with by the way,either way i dont mind as long as the thread doesnt get closed.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

This gif came to mind if this thread ever gets closed...this will be us ladies LOL


----------



## Asenath

Beatles123 said:


> Are most of the posters in this thread female? they seem to be all that's keeping the thread going. I'm cool with it, mind you, but I fear perhaps The Shield are no longer as hot a topic as of right now. Is it just me?
> 
> Again; no problems with the posts. just an observation.


I think the slowing of discussion on this thread has more to do with the fact that all discussion of The Shield isn't forwarded to this thread by the mods anymore. People are free to make their own threads, leaving this one for our little group of friends to share .gifs and goof around.


----------



## NeyNey

england66 said:


> either way i dont mind as long as the thread doesnt get closed.


There is no single reason. Don't worry lol. :kagawa


----------



## Telos

I usually lurk and enjoy the posts within this thread. My favorite thread on the forums easily.

I could be way off here but I felt like The Shield's momentum has cooled off the past few weeks, so not as much discussion has been generated. Just a theory.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Beatles123 said:


> Are most of the posters in this thread female? they seem to be all that's keeping the thread going. I'm cool with it, mind you, but I fear perhaps The Shield are no longer as hot a topic as of right now. Is it just me?
> 
> Again; no problems with the posts. just an observation.


I actually don't have a problem with the lack of "Why am I even here..." and "This is so gay..." remarks. The reaction gifs, alone, are enough to make me want to come back here. :lol


----------



## Delbusto

From Kane/Ambrose on RAW.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Ambrose needs to beat Kane decisively.
Would it be too much to expect that we see more flashes of his psychotic side? To actually hammer home that his 'I am a monster' line is an accurate representation of his gimmick?
I'm just waiting for the moment when he transitions from being a member of The Shield to being a member of The Shield who unnerves the other two.


----------



## STEVALD

*Thought I'd give ya'll chicks an orgasm :axel*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Needs more shirtlessness to be orgasm worthy but that is definitley a scene I want to see in a real match, with Dean becoming completely unhinged. Oh and wearing trunks preferrably.


----------



## NeyNey

TheFranticJane said:


> I'm just waiting for the moment when he transitions from being a member of The Shield to being a member of The Shield who unnerves the other two.


Isn't that fucking awesome? We can look forward to so many things man, the excitement I have is unlimited. 
We've only seen Ambrose in The Shield, we know nothing about the GOAT Ambrose when he will be on his own one day... 
It's the only time in my life, I enjoy to be patient. Because I know it's fucking worth it.


----------



## Coco.

Amber B said:


> I swear, if I were a different type of chick with no morals....I would be Kelly Kellying all up and through that.


you and every single morally-leaning chick will bend over to any guy they find attractive anyways...

bitches ain't no different than us....

coco vote goes to seth rollins for being boss in that match...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Coco. said:


> you and every single morally-leaning chick will bend over to any guy they find attractive anyways...
> 
> *bitches ain't no different than us....*
> 
> coco vote goes to seth rollins for being boss in that match...


:bosh6 oh he went there


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I watched the commercial break video from the match and he did his lovely head and body turn along with some other stuff...wish that had been on tv.


----------



## PUNKY

BaBy FireFly said:


> I watched the commercial break video from the match and he did his lovely head and body turn along with some other stuff...wish that had been on tv.


wait i missed a video... could anyone post a link please


----------



## SubZero3:16

Delbusto1 said:


> From Kane/Ambrose on RAW.


Wow. You can really tell that you put a lot effort into editing these videos and it shows. Love the music btw.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

england66 said:


> wait i missed a video... could anyone post a link please


Give me a sec and i will post the link for you


----------



## BaBy FireFly

here you go england66

I forgot how to make the video show but here is the link.
http://vimeo.com/68141002


----------



## Beatles123

Well I certainly want the thread to continue. I just feel a bit awkward being a male in a thread with so many panties strewn everywhere!


----------



## PUNKY

BaBy FireFly said:


> here you go england66
> 
> I forgot how to make the video show but here is the link.
> http://vimeo.com/68141002


ahh thankyou


----------



## BaBy FireFly

england66 said:


> ahh thankyou


You are welcome


----------



## Delbusto

SubZero3:16 said:


> Wow. You can really tell that you put a lot effort into editing these videos and it shows. Love the music btw.


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

*WHAT THE HELL! *
We haven't heard The Shield speak for weeks. Not a single promo to get me overly excited about their two matches on sunday.
RAW's a three hour show and they could've just given them 3-4 minutes in the ring and have Ambrose talk about Kane and Rollins talk about Bryan and Orton. 
They keep giving us matches that are awesome but I seems that WWE has sort of dropped the ball on giving The Shield a purpose.
I'm not saying they need goals or anything, I just want them to acknowledge their opponents and for Ambrose to give me goosebumps again.


----------



## Amber B

They do need goals. They also need character development desperately. I feel like a broken record but damn stop telling me that Ambrose is the crazy/odd one and show me.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

There are short little promo videos but those lately have been on the stupid wwe app but they are usually uploaded for people to see who do not have or want the app.

By chance, does anyone have the full scan of this here...I looked on the fan site in magazine publications but I am not seeing it in there.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

How do you do spoilertags?


----------



## DA

Click on _HIDE_ that is on the left of _USER_ and a pop-up appears. Type the subject of what you want to talk about so posters will know whether they want to look at the spoiler or not.

Click OK and you get two tags with HIDE in them

Type your post between the two tags and then replace the word HIDE in both tags with the word spoiler.

Edit: or just go with NeyNey's method which actually seems much quicker than my slow way :kobe2


----------



## NeyNey

MrSmallPackage said:


> How do you do spoilertags?


[ Spoiler=What the spoiler is about] Bla Bla Bla [/Spoiler]

^ Without the space in the beginning.

Edit: Or the way Dway explained it. ;>


----------



## DOPA

where is *Flocka Ambrose* these days? I miss when he and *NeyNey* would collectively mark over anything Ambrose related. Their enthusiasm was the best part of the Shield thread.

Now we have the gals drooling over the Shield every page. Not that I can complain, I do the same at the WoW section over the women posted there 8*D


----------



## Adam Cool

Why is Rollins underrated in here?


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Spoiler: Spoilers for smackdown!



They finally lost a 3-on-3 match. Which probably means that they will retain the titles on Sunday. I'm just so happy we got that big loss out of the way and now we don't have to talk about how they're undefeated or how they will get buried by Cena or Triple H. The babyfaces needs to win once in a while to keep a good feud going.


----------



## Chrome

Spoiler: Smackdown spoiler



^True, I'm happy Bryan was the one to do it. Seems like WWE really wants to push him if they gave him the distinction of ending the Shield's streak.


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*What's next for shield?*

Since their shocking debut as SS 2012,the shield's been running through and destroying anyone that has gotten in their way with the help of some smart and protective booking,
and i personnaly like them and think that ambrose and rollins are gonna come out of the group as future main-eventers,
if u have look at what they have done since their debut it just proves my point a bit,
they have run through superstars like cena, ryback, rock, orton, sheamus, big show,etc. And have added some titles to the group as well to get them more over.
Now they are engaged in a fued with probably active team hell no and orton, but what heppens after they are done with them? I think this fued will end at payback? Then who will face them next?
Will they just keep defending their titles? And there is no one
to fued with them also, so will they just have midcarders to fued with,
If that's the case it's not a good thing for them going from main-eventers to midcarders will not get them anywhere?
What do you think wwe will do with them?


----------



## BJ_Isotope

*Re: What's next for shield?*

hopefully a sort of face turn and a feud with the Wyatt Family


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: What's next for shield?*

Wyatt family is done and dusted,
mcmahon is planning to repackage wyatt and then team him up with curtis axel and paul heyman.


----------



## NeyNey

Crusade said:


> where is *Flocka Ambrose* these days?


God, I miss him too. enaldo


----------



## STEVALD

*@NeyNey - Yeah, better watch it. NOW.*


----------



## NeyNey

CRIMSON said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> *@NeyNey - Yeah, better watch it. NOW.*





Spoiler: Smackdown



I already did, but thanks! :mark: :mark: :mark: Unfortunately I red spoilers 2 days ago, but it was still fantastic. Can't wait 'til everybody watched it.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

Spoiler: Smackdown



I think their loss was handled correctly. Maybe not at the right moment but they looked very strong and it took a 3 on 1 attack to defeat Rollins. No harm done in my opinion.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Cena rulz12345 said:


> Wyatt family is done and dusted,
> mcmahon is planning to repackage wyatt and then team him up with curtis axel and paul heyman.


Please tell me this is a joke lol.

I take it no one has a scan of ambrose from what looks like to be from scar of the month?


----------



## PUNKY

BaBy FireFly said:


> Please tell me this is a joke lol.
> 
> I take it no one has a scan of ambrose from what looks like to be from scar of the month?


i hope thats not true i thought they might debut at payback or the night after on raw:sad:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

england66 said:


> i hope thats not true i thought they might debut at payback or the night after on raw:sad:


I thought so too. I will be pissed if this is true. That person better be trolling lol.


----------



## x78

Did anyone catch the girl freaking out when Ambrose walked past during The Shield's entrance on Smackdown? Instantly reminded me of this thread


----------



## PUNKY

x78 said:


> Did anyone catch the girl freaking out when Ambrose walked past during The Shield's entrance on Smackdown? Instantly reminded me of this thread


havnt watched smackdown yet but i remember that little kid a couple weeks ago on raw that got scared when they walked past and started crying


----------



## PUNKY

BaBy FireFly said:


> I thought so too. I will be pissed if this is true. That person better be trolling lol.


i think i remember reading a thread the other day saying vince wasnt happy and was delaying bray wyatt because he wasnt sure on the whole family debuting but its probably bullshit,well hopefully.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

england66 said:


> i think i remember reading a thread the other day saying vince wasnt happy and was delaying bray wyatt because he wasnt sure on the whole family debuting but its probably bullshit,well hopefully.


I hope its bullshit. 

I also noticed that kid freaking out and crying lol.

Havent watched smackdown yet lol


----------



## NeyNey

x78 said:


> Did anyone catch the girl freaking out when Ambrose walked past during The Shield's entrance on Smackdown? Instantly reminded me of this thread


Yep, fucking awesome and totally understandable. :agree:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Smackdown... ahh it was bittersweet but totally worth it in the end. The fact that they lost at the hands of Daniel Bryan makes me quite happy. If it had been Cena or Sheamus I would've been pissed off. It gives Bryan another feather in his cap and it helps round out The Shield's character and adds some intrigue to their matches. Instead of how they will win, it's now can they win again? Wish we would get a promo on what The Shield plans to do next in the WWE. Hopefully we can get one on Raw following Payback.

And now Roman's reaction to the loss :lol


----------



## Da Silva

I love Rollins selling, that RKO looked like a fucking decapitation.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Adam Cool said:


> Why is Rollins underrated in here?


I agree Rollins is very underrated. It's probably because Ambrose has this awesome presence about himself and has the most singles matches and mic time. And Reigns is huge and looks like a main eventer. So Rollins is left out. But he definitely has what it takes. His selling is amazing, he's as fun to watch as D Bryan, and I think he'll be hugely over as a face.


----------



## Klorel

I think the loss was on the wrong show, I think it should have been on a pay-per-view, but I'm just happy it wasn't Cena who did it.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LOL at the girl freaking out


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

What a great match again. Rollins really selling Bryan like a boss. They lost, but if it's the thing needed to give them some much needed character development, I'm all for it. 

Lilian Garcia at the end was a bit awkward tho.


----------



## NO!

I noticed Lilian announced it as The Shield's first loss.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

What the hell was that?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

It was bullshit, that's what it was.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

'Bout time! They were being undeservedly given the Goldberg treatment when they are not even at least 1/10000 as over as Goldberg was. Put them back where they belong.


----------



## RyanPelley

Agreed. Should have been 3MB.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I think their first lost on Smackdown was quite deliberate. As you guys said it's the 'B' show. Not many people watch it anyway compared to Raw. So in the minds of the casuals, The Shield is still a strong force to be reckoned with and what happened on smackdown may just be written off as a fluke. I think the company purposely did not want The Shield's first lost to be a prominent standout so they relegated it to Smackdown, plus it works as a build up to Payback.

Of course Lillian had to go rub salt in the wound by announcing it like she did. One wonders if they would do the same thing if Cena loses a match cleanly...:lol


----------



## 751161

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

I don't think they need to be undefeated anyway. They can't be undefeated forever. As long as they still look dominant, I don't care.


----------



## Slider575

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

I think it is good to get rid of undefeated streaks before they get too out of hand. Otherwise it becomes all about that streak and less about the other aspects, the Shield still looks dominant and will more than likely be winning on Sunday


----------



## actetsou

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

Because they will win at payback. WWE almost always make the winners of the ppv lose or at least look weaker on the go home shows


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*



actetsou said:


> Because they will win at payback. WWE almost always make the winners of the ppv lose or at least look weaker on the go home shows


This.


A lot of people here have a skewed idea of how this stuff works and had always worked.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

Have you even watched the match? It was very well done.


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

The only time it will matter is on PPV for the championships. The Shield need to be made to look vulnerable and the challengers need to look credible. They had to lose a match cleanly eventually, might as well be now.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*



Slider575 said:


> I think it is good to get rid of undefeated streaks before they get too out of hand. Otherwise it becomes all about that streak and less about the other aspects, the Shield still looks dominant and will more than likely be winning on Sunday


Well at least let them loose to a cohesive unit, not 3 guys that can't even get along. All 3 of them were going to tear each other apart at the beginning of the show.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

It's called a storyline, and it's called building towards a PPV match. Of course, if you actually watched the match or were capable of understanding wrestling logic, you'd not be as confused as you are right now.


----------



## Quasi Juice

SixthDestiny said:


> I think the loss was on the wrong show, I think it should have been on a pay-per-view, but I'm just happy it wasn't Cena who did it.


More people watch RAW/SD than a PPV. I think this was the right choice.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

OK. You guys got to see Daniel Bryan get the rub. Now it's time to see him turn heel on Sunday. That opening segment made it pretty obvious who's turning heel.


----------



## actetsou

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Well at least let them loose to a cohesive unit, not 3 guys that can't even get along. All 3 of them were going to tear each other apart at the beginning of the show.


Indeed they were, but wasnt that the point? To make you think it was going to be another shield win, I thought the match was fantastic! hell even the commentators were great putting the shield over the whole match and the ending spots were brilliantly done. Rather than complain about it I think we should appreciate it for what it was


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

I think WWE realized that there are no credible contenders to challenge the Shield for the belts (without having main event guys slumming it), so they have to cool off on their push a bit.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*



AmWolves10 said:


> What the hell was that?


One of the best moments ever on Smackdown. One of the biggest pops in years
Great match and Daniel Bryan made Rollins tap. The Shield looked strong.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

Dude, do not complain - atleast it made Smackdown worth watching in a long time instead of it all being focused on RAW.


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*



Quasi Juice said:


> Have you even watched the match? It was very well done.



This.

Also adds a sense of intrigue heading into Payback for me. 

Will Bryan/Orton win the belts? Probably not. But who will take the fall, if they lose? Bryan? This would male him look like _"The weak link"_ again - and could anger Orton (Heel turn?).

What if Orton takes the fall? Will Bryan be pissed at him? Could he be the one to turn on Orton?

What if The Shield _LOSE._ Two straight loses within 48 hours, should certainly cause heat amongst themselves. If Rollins was to take the fall, could he be considered the weak link of The Shield? 

With Ambrose basically the "leader", could he spot Rollins as being a "Weak Link"? 

So much could happen in all three of The Shield's matches this Sunday, and their lose on SmackDown! contributes to the fact they now look a little more vulnerable - which means people could see them being defeated. 

WWE have actually built up these two matches relatively well (Albeit probably not on purpose), but Payback will certainly be a pivotal night in the career of The Shield. So man possibilities.

:rollins :ambrose :reigns


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

Not even mad, it was actually a very good, exciting match. Can't remember the last time I've said that about anything on Smackdown...


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

I wish people would stop complaining. It was about time, they can't have remained undefeated forever and when the other side gets a win the story is more interesting.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

It doesn't matter if you feel they should lose their streak or not. The point is they had a long undefeated streak. If they felt it should end, it should have at least meant something. Not a throwaway match on Smackdown against a team that is feuding with itself.


----------



## Kassimo

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

I thought it was a really fun match.


----------



## Rasfene

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

It was a match to get daniel bryan over. To show the fans that he can deliver.

Anyway, the shield has lost a couple of times before via DQ.


----------



## The Gorgeous One

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

I thought it was a well done segment. The only problem I have with it, is that it was done on free tv. If it had happened at Summerslam or something it would have been a much bigger deal.


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

Well it always same, if u get beaten or attacked last show before ppv u will win ppv, shield wins tomorrow, cena wins tomorrow, ziggler wins tomorrow, kaitlyn wins, cm punk wins, sheamus wins, I dont even remember if there are other matches honestly, if i didnt watch smackdown on friday i wouldnt even know there is ppv, nothing interesting on it lol...


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*



AmWolves10 said:


> It doesn't matter if you feel they should lose their streak or not. The point is they had a long undefeated streak. If they felt it should end, it should have at least meant something. Not a throwaway match on Smackdown against a team that is feuding with itself.


they didn't have a long undefeated streak, they have been beaten individually, they get beaten by dq on houseshows all the time, they got beaten by dq by cena on raw last month

there will probably be 3 million watching sd this week and they have built to this moment for weeks on end, it was mainevent of the show, they built it up as kane and bryans last chance as a team to beat the shield as well.. go and watch the freaking match and tell me that was throwaway, christ they made it out to look like someone had beaten takers streak at mania

at the end of the day they clearly are focusing on bryan more for the next 12-18 months over any shield member which is what they should be doing, he is more mature, better in-ring, more over than any of them, shields place should be in the uppermidcard for the next few months putting on great matches


----------



## 777

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

Great match. Spend too much time worrying about actual results and you'll never be satisfied with pro-wrestling.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

*They lost in a 6-man tag match? That's weird booking from the WWE, no idea why they have stock in stuff built up and then let them go without any build up or fanfare. *


----------



## Rayfain

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

I thought it worked well. It's also nice to see Smackdown given more storyline events rather than being the home of Raw rematches.


----------



## JY57

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

it was very well done and booked to a tea. Perfect time to lose especially to 3 men that has been the most damaged by The Shield (not counting Ryback obviously).

Its about damn time too.

Very good job and perfect wrting by Creative.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

You can't build a character around a streak. It was good that the Shield lost before it could become this mythical thing that overshadowed their partnership. It was fitting they lost it to their oldest rivals, Hell No.

The only thing that irked me was the inclusion of Orton. He's like the anchor pulling down these otherwise brilliant matches.


----------



## Rasfene

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

Whoever loses in the latest raw/smackdown show usually win in the main ppv.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

Waste! could of happend on a ppv.


----------



## 777

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*



Asenath said:


> You can't build a character around a streak. It was good that the Shield lost before it could become this mythical thing that overshadowed their partnership. It was fitting they lost it to their oldest rivals, Hell No.
> 
> *The only thing that irked me was the inclusion of Orton. He's like the anchor pulling down these otherwise brilliant matches.*


Really? I think Ambrose/Orton need to spend more time working with each other. If you're not a fan of Randy's smooth (almost lazy seeming) no wasted motion, technically perfect, WWE style, work, that's your prerogative of course. I really enjoy the smooth-vs-kinetic interplay. A series where they'd be given leeway to work really interesting matches (a la Orton/Christian) makes me salivate.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

Who was Hulk Hogan's first loss against? Austin's first loss? The Rock? Cena's?

Unless the story arc revolves around an unbeaten streak or undefeatedness (ala Goldberg's massive win streak) then it doesn't matter in the slightest.


----------



## insanitydefined

It was really well done, now there's actually going to be a little bit of mystery going into Sunday as to who is going to win, even though we know the Shield probably will. And like other posters have said, you can't build up a character around a winning streak, pretty soon the streak overshadows the competitors and becomes bigger than they are, and when the streak ends then the thing that made said character special in the first place is over.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

About time. I'm just glad the rub was given to good opponents. Nobody better than Bryan and Orton to do it. Kane was also excellent in it.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

It needed to happen IMO, they've done the hard part of keeping them strong this long but it comes to a point where it was counter-productive for them to just keep winning. 

This gives Bryan a huge rub because The Shield are so strong and credible and helps build the PPV where they'll obviously retain. The Shield need some development from this point on. 

I hope they cost Cena the championship on Sunday and start a program where they can sink there teeth into their motives for 'Justice' and how Cena represents everything their against.


----------



## dmizzle26

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

it Wasn't like they was squashed it was a great match...and I for one dont think undefeated streaks should play out long the lost dosnt hurt them and there's no way I see either of them losing this sunday


----------



## Neil_totally

Off topic, but in reply to other things asked in the last couple of pages, the rumor about Vince bailing on the Wyatt Family and turning Bray Wyatt into a Heyman guy was a spoof report from a shit website.


----------



## Da Silva

I do wish they would have Ambrose on commentary during their tag matches and Rollins/Reings on commentary during Ambrose matches.


----------



## Choke2Death

People always complain about how WWE makes Smackdown irrelevant. For once, they decide to do something that makes Smackdown worth watching and you complain that it wasn't "big enough"?

I'm glad that recently they have started making SD more important with the Orton heel turn tease last week and now Shield's first defeat.


----------



## Da Silva

And some of you aught to realize, it's unlikely the the Shield will be having 3 on 3 matches on PPV anytime soon, so getting their first loss there was never on the cards.


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

I'm surprised so many care. It really doesn't matter. The Shield have much more to their appeal than being undefeated. It's not a hook that they need.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*

They lost to 3 former world title holders..
Sounds good to me, they need a loss here and there


----------



## STEVALD

SixthDestiny said:


> I think the loss was on the wrong show, I think it should have been on a pay-per-view, but I'm just happy it wasn't Cena who did it.


*What they did was totally right. As I said before, if they had them lose at a PPV by advertising the match beforehand and by hyping about their undefeated streak being on the line, it would've hurt their momentum.*


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

The loss didn't do them much harm, although they should have made a bigger deal out of it, a loss on a throw-away episode of Smackdown was a bit poor.

But this builds up their characters more, they can have more character development now.


----------



## QWERTYOP

They did have Lilian Garcia go out of her way to announce that it was their first loss. That doesn't usually happen.


----------



## THANOS

CRIMSON said:


> *What they did was totally right. As I said before, if they had them lose at a PPV by advertising the match beforehand and by hyping about their undefeated streak being on the line, it would've hurt their momentum.*


This is quite true and a very good point. Second hand news (like a smackdown rebound clip) about their loss, at Payback or on RAW for instance, will be easier to swallow for most casual fans and will be less likely to damage their momentum. At the same time it will help Bryan's momentum becasue they'll see the clip from smackdown and it will build intrigue to Bryan's ability.


----------



## x78

Yeah, losing on Smackdown was the best thing possible for everyone. I tried to rep a bunch of people who've posted the same but I need to spread more rep around or something.


----------



## NeyNey

Delbusto1 said:


>


:clap:clap:clap

Also my thoughts about the match from the Smack Down Thread:



Spoiler:  






> I totally understand you girl.
> 
> Match was awesome, Rollins sold everything like a fucking god, so damn sick!
> Felt like a rollercoaster ride... Kind of sad that I accidently red the spoilers, but whatevs.
> Bryan man... DAMN! So glad, he is the one who did it.
> I'm not even mad.
> 
> Just one more thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glorious.


----------



## Amber B

This has to lead to the Shield cracking skulls and that broken record again...character development. Now their idea of "justice" should be even more skewed.



Da Silva said:


> I do wish they would have Ambrose on commentary during their tag matches and Rollins/Reings on commentary during Ambrose matches.


He's too all over the place and goofy on commentary which is the opposite of how they're portraying him right now.


----------



## Punkholic

> WWE has released a video paying tribute to The Shield.


*Source:* PWInsider.com


----------



## Delbusto

I didn't really see a problem with them losing, it had to happen eventually. I'm just happy Bryan picked up the win :mark: Plus they looked great even in defeat, it took all three guys teaming up on Rollins to win.


----------



## PunkShoot

*Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*

His move set, his charisma, his sells, I swear 2 god this guy sells better then ziggler (watch the last smackdown match), His mic skills are solid also, The guy is the complete package.


----------



## Skins

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*

yea, he is my favorite member of the shield by far , and I think he has a bright future and could be a great babyface

Edit: Wouldnt go that far with ziggler though


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*

He will be, as will the other two members of Shield. And of course he sells better than Ziggler. Ziggler's selling is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*

Yes, maybe by 2020 he will be. I find it astonishing that people think Ambrose or Rollins will be main eventing within 1 or 2 years. 

Just look at how long it has taken Punk to get his spot, even Daniel Bryan or Dolph Ziggler still have not _really_ made it.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*

as much of a fan I am with Ambrose and seth and I really do enjoy them the most but Reigns is the one that has the most potential in terms of drawing power than Ambrose and seth. It's the truth. People may not like this post but you'll see


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*

I just can't see it. The other two, sure, but him? Rollins is midcard to the core like John Morrison. Then again, in this company, not being WWE title material will probably help his cause instead of hurting it. I'm still gonna say no until there's more evidence. He appears to be their least favourite of the three, for good reason.


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*

I don't know, I think he is good but don't know if he can be THE man in the WWE, hope it will happen. For me, it's 

Seth Rollins : Best In-ring worker
Dean Ambrose : The most charismatic, who knows how to work in a entertaining company
Roman Reigns : The guy who looks like a fucking superstar


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*



The Man in Black said:


> Yes, maybe by 2020 he will be. I find it astonishing that people think Ambrose or Rollins will be main eventing within 1 or 2 years.
> 
> Just look at how long it has taken Punk to get his spot, even Daniel Bryan or Dolph Ziggler still have not _really_ made it.


Ambrose will be maineventing in 1-2 years that is a guarantee. Rollins will probably have the slow push like Ziggler,Edge etc had.


----------



## x78

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I just can't see it. The other two, sure, but him? Rollins is midcard to the core like John Morrison. Then again, in this company, not being WWE title material will probably help his cause instead of hurting it. I'm still gonna say no until there's more evidence. He appears to be their least favourite of the three, for good reason.


Rollins is nothing like Morrison, he carried NXT as champion in its early days.

All three Shield members will be world champions, Rollins will probably take the longest since he would need to turn face and establish a connection with the audience. But really all three guys are extremely talented, and if any of them got a world title push then they would run with it and not bomb like Sheamus/Del Rio etc.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*



x78 said:


> Rollins is nothing like Morrison, he carried NXT as champion in its early days.
> 
> All three Shield members will be world champions, Rollins will probably take the longest since he would need to turn face and establish a connection with the audience. But really all three guys are extremely talented, and if any of them got a world title push then they would run with it and not bomb like Sheamus/Del Rio etc.


Morrison was the inaugural ECW champion too. Big deal. Neither "carried" anything because nobody watched either show, they had no audience. Nothing like Morrison? Good look, good worker, high flyer, atrocious on the mic. Sounds like a carbon copy of Morrison to me.

They haven't given me a shred of evidence to suggest that Rollins will be WWE Champion. Ok, he can work.....whatever. So can a lot of people that never made it. Maybe he'll win that cheap one over on SmackDown but he'll never win the BIG one.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*

He definitely will be. My favorite member of The Shield.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> atrocious on the mic.


That's funny because he sounds less forced and cheesy than Ambrose.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*

I don't think he's bad on the mic at all, he's solid. Not incredible, but not bad by any means. Everything else more than makes up for it. I'd love to think he'll be a future WWE Champion.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*

I honestly see Rollins as the next John Morrison or Kofi Kingston. He'll be good in the midcard, but I honestly couldn't see him as WWE Champion.


----------



## FreakyZo

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*

See unlike Morrison, Seth is charismatic. You can see the likability oozing from the guy. He also has a great look for a guy his size and he's already a top performer and yeah he's not the best on the mic but his talent in the ring outshines that IMO, he's just one of those guys


----------



## DA

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*

Hope so.

Second favourite in-ring talent behind Bryan right now.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*

He'll probably win the world title down the line. 

WWE? Na.


----------



## 777

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*



krai999 said:


> as much of a fan I am with Ambrose and seth and I really do enjoy them the most but Reigns is the one that has the most potential in terms of drawing power than Ambrose and seth. It's the truth. People may not like this post but you'll see


Not saying you're right or wrong, but you're definitely pulling this out of your ass. What are you basing this on, what proof is there that Reign is a potential draw?


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*

Lol, implying Rollins is like Morrison, he's more like Hardy, but without all the shity drug stuff and more mic talent.

It's like when people under Punks face run were like "Just wait until he turns heel, then he'll be a star" just wait until they turn Rollins face, he's gonna be their next Hardy.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*



The Man in Black said:


> Yes, maybe by 2020 he will be. I find it astonishing that people think Ambrose or Rollins will be main eventing within 1 or 2 years.
> 
> Just look at how long it has taken Punk to get his spot, even Daniel Bryan or Dolph Ziggler still have not _really_ made it.


Punk never got a push of that nature. Neither did Ziggler or Bryan. WWE is obviously very confident in the abilities of these three guys and that's why they've been getting this mega-push. When the Shield breaks up they will all move up to legitimate main event status, barring any unforeseen incident that is. I mean, they're already a big part of the main-event scene and it hasn't even been a year since they debuted. 

In Punk's first year he was wrestling in the third, forgotten brand ECW with the likes of Test, Hardcore Holly, Bobby Lashley and Kevin Thorn. Bryan was getting buried on NXT and then fired. How many different gimmicks did Ziggler get before his current success?

All these guys, but Punk most of all, paved the way so these new guys could have this type of opportunity without suffering the prejudice from the people in charge. I think guys with the talent of Rollins would make it to the top eventually but Punk and a few other guys like HHH and Regal are responsible for this new attitude concerning the development and promotion of promising, talented wrestlers and should be praised for it.


----------



## Heel Green Ranger

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*



krai999 said:


> as much of a fan I am with Ambrose and seth and I really do enjoy them the most but Reigns is the one that has the most potential in terms of drawing power than Ambrose and seth. It's the truth. People may not like this post but you'll see


Really? That's interesting. I think it's pretty obvious that Reigns is easily the greenest guy in the group. IMO, there's nothing special about Reigns except for the fact that he has a decent look, that's about it. Reigns mic work is subpar, his in ring work is subpar, I've yet to see Reigns do anything but a clothesline, samoan drop, and a spear. Whereas Ambrose and Rollins both have the total package, both are great wrestlers and have good mic skills.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

If anyone is in chicago on aug 10th the guys are making an appearance at the wizard world comic con and they will be doing group and solo photo ops, signing and a wwe panel.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*

Nope, he has zero mic skill.

Ambrose and Reigns are better than him.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Yes he is. Oh for the Ambrose marks , Rollins will be bigger than him. All 3 shield members will be big, but outta the 3 Rollins will be biggest. He'd be the new "top underdog"

Rollins = new Jeff Hardy


----------



## NeyNey

Of course one day Rollins will be one of them. 
Pretty sure 'bout that.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*



Monterossa said:


> Nope, he has zero mic skill.
> 
> Ambrose and Reigns are better than him.


:lmao 

Do you saw any promo of Rollins in the last days?
He is way better tha Reigns and he make that Dean ambrose looks average.

And you're overrating the mic skill btw, Rollins didn't need that shit, he has the look, the charisma and the wrestling ability to be the fucking GOAT of this era.

Rollins>>Ambrose>> Reigns...... Nuff said..


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I want all three of them to do well.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*



Soulrollins said:


> Do you saw any promo of Rollins in the last days?
> He is way better tha Reigns and *he make that Dean ambrose looks average*.


Yeeeeeaaaaaah......... Seth Rollins' promo skills makes Dean Ambrose's promo skills look average...
:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap

:no:


----------



## Eulonzo

Ambrose is the best on the mic, even if Rollins or Reigns is better in a few promos of theirs. fpalm


----------



## NO!

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*



Monterossa said:


> Nope, he has zero mic skill.
> 
> Ambrose and Reigns are better than him.


But Reigns has zero mic skills... and I'd rather watch a guy who's really good in the ring than a guy who isn't really great at anything. I'm definitely giving Reigns a chance, but debuting with The Shield was the best thing that could've happened to him. Ambrose is the guy who does most of the talking, and that's mainly why their promos are so captivating. He also doesn't have to do much in the ring aside from getting the tag, hitting his 3 best moves and then another member takes over. Being in this group hides his weaknesses a lot. Actually, watching Smackdown last night, Rollins was much better than Reigns when they appeared on the titan tron. So yeah, I have no idea what you're talking about :shocked:


----------



## 96powerstroker

Ambrose has a good look and does most of the wrestling and talking

Rollins is fun to watch in ring and I think he Also has a great look 

Reigns has the look but is working on the others


----------



## Blommen

*Re: Shield's first loss is on Smackdown vs a dysfunctional team, is WWE retarded?*



777 said:


> Really? I think Ambrose/Orton need to spend more time working with each other. If you're not a fan of Randy's smooth (almost lazy seeming) no wasted motion, technically perfect, WWE style, work, that's your prerogative of course. I really enjoy the smooth-vs-kinetic interplay. A series where they'd be given leeway to work really interesting matches (a la Orton/Christian) makes me salivate.


I Think what left a bitter taste in my mouth as far as Randy is concerned was especially his singles match with Roman on Raw. Whenever you are such a veteran in the ring as Randy is compared to a guy who is as green as Reigns you are expected to direct the action and the match and i really Think Randy did a pisspoor job of guiding Roman in the ring. The match was a mess imo, and no matter how fluid and effortless Randy is in the ring it didn't hide the fact that as a ring general and storyteller he is severely lacking compared to other guys in the mail event picture.

Part of me actually wishes that Bryan could have had his match against Reigns because i know he Would have been able to pull out a better match and we would still have seen Rollins vs Randy which could still have been a great match. Not as good as Bryan vs. Rollins but a good match and the overall quality of matches Would have been higher.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Blommen

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Oh dear... NeyNey is going to have stroke whenever she ses these.


----------



## Da Silva

Is that a tattoo or does that guy just have one really hairy arm?


----------



## Blommen

Da Silva said:


> Is that a tattoo or does that guy just have one really hairy arm?


Part of me really wishes you were talking about Reigns.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Seth rollins is a future WWE champion*



NO! said:


> But Reigns has zero mic skills


Not quite. Reigns' promo skills are not what the other two are - but he's not patently awful, like Jack Swagger, or painful to attend to, like Ryback. Where he shines on the mic is in press interviews. Go back and watch the Wrestlemania press clips. Reigns is getting Barry White voice all over the reporters, while Rollins is trying to hide in his hat and Ambrose is the king of, "like, um."

Reigns is smooth in press situations, which will serve him well when he takes the WWE Championship in about 5 years.


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


>


----------



## Amber B

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Why?


----------



## Lm2

ambrose looks impressed by reigns


----------



## Callisto

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Oh man. Ambrose's alpha male pose is just making me feel a certain way.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

Rollins is jacked.


----------



## CastielIsGod

Hi, i'm new here even though i've been checking this forum for a while, i'm a big Ambrose mark and have been following him since his fcw days (not an indies kind of guy), and have been a massive fan of the shield since the beginning, i'm also a big Rollins fan from fcw, and Reigns, even though i think he still has to prove that he can go on the mic in singles copetition. Depending on how Reigns improves this year and the next, i expect all three to have a major title reing in the upcoming years, Ambrose being the first to win the WWE championship and succeding Punk as the top heel of the company. Well here it is my introduction to the thread, sorry for any grammar mistakes.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

SubZero3:16 said:


>


----------



## SubZero3:16

CastielIsGod said:


> Hi, i'm new here even though i've been checking this forum for a while, i'm a big Ambrose mark and have been following him since his fcw days (not an indies kind of guy), and have been a massive fan of the shield since the beginning, i'm also a big Rollins fan from fcw, and Reigns, even though i think he still has to prove that he can go on the mic in singles copetition. Depending on how Reigns improves this year and the next, i expect all three to have a major title reing in the upcoming years, Ambrose being the first to win the WWE championship and succeding Punk as the top heel of the company. Well here it is my introduction to the thread, sorry for any grammar mistakes.


Welcome to The Shield thread! Please note this is a non spoiler thread so any upcoming matches that have yet to be aired (e.g. Smackdown) must be posted in the spoiler tag. Is english your first language?

Oh and please note we are in the middle of a shield admiration fest so excuse all of the carnal desires on display right now, of course you're most welcomed to join in. :cena5


----------



## CastielIsGod

SubZero3:16 said:


> Is english your first language?


No, i'm Portuguese, i speak fluent english but i can make some mistakes due to lack of practice.


----------



## SubZero3:16

CastielIsGod said:


> No, i'm Portuguese, i speak fluent english but i can make some mistakes due to lack of practice.


Ahhh no worries. Your english is fine. You make a lot less mistakes than certain english speaking members on here who constantly butcher the language.


----------



## SAMCRO

Has Seth Rollins established a finisher yet? I mean besides that flying knee from the top rope? I really don't like that for a finisher. He needs to use Gods Last Gift and the Phoenix splash.


----------



## Jammy

Didn't realise Rollins was that big, he looks as big as Reigns in that pic.


----------



## CastielIsGod

He has been using the knee as a finisher, but he did use the Shiranui on nxt as a part of the shield, and he has used the blackout on bryan on a chair in their debut match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

In case there is anyone out there who didn't see Rollins pre-WWE, in ROH and other indie companies before that, here are 10 moves he used alot in ROH/Indies before coming to WWE. Hopefully, he's allowed to use some of them in the future in WWE, when he turns face. He has a great offensive babyface moveset. Check it out.


----------



## CastielIsGod

ShowStopper '97 said:


> In case there is anyone out there who didn't see Rollins pre-WWE, in ROH and other indie companies before that, here are 10 moves he used alot in ROH/Indies before coming to WWE. Hopefully, he's allowed to use some of them in the future in WWE, when he turns face. He has a great offensive babyface moveset. Check it out.


To bad he is never gonna use Gods last gift


----------



## NO!

I've been dying to see him use the Phoenix Splash.


----------



## CastielIsGod

NO! said:


> I've been dying to see him use the Phoenix Splash.


He is likely gonna use it when he turns face, doing it now as a heel wouldnt make much sense.


----------



## THANOS

CastielIsGod said:


> To bad he is never gonna use Gods last gift


He has bro! He's used it in NXT quite a few times as well as when it was called FCW. In fact, I think he used it to beat Ambrose in one of their matches down there.


----------



## Cobalt

What happened to the blackout?

I remember him finishing Jinder Mahal off I think it was for the NXT title with it? Haven't seen him use it since debuting on the main roster.


----------



## jhbboy198917

My idea for the Shield starting tomorrow night:
I think at Payback The Shield Should attack Jericho to send him a message. The next night on RAW Jericho calls out The Shield & just when it looks like it's going to be a 3 on 1 beatdown Christian returns with a chair to make the save leading to Chris Jericho & Christian vs The Shield for the tag titles at MITB. At MITB The Shield retain the tag titles & Powerbombs Jericho through the announce table to write him out of storylines. Christian continues to feud with The Shield & Undertaker returns on RAW leading to Undertaker & Kane vs The Shield at Summerslam while Christian takes on Dean Ambrose at Summerslam.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

SubZero3:16 said:


>


:mark:

Omg I'm so excited for Payback.They're going to put on such epic matches


----------



## CastielIsGod

THANOS said:


> He has bro! He's used it in NXT quite a few times as well as when it was called FCW. In fact, I think he used it to beat Ambrose in one of their matches down there.


I know, i was saying in the main roster.


----------



## STEVALD

GoToSl33p said:


> What happened to the blackout?
> 
> I remember him finishing Jinder Mahal off I think it was for the NXT title with it? Haven't seen him use it since debuting on the main roster.


*He did use it on Daniel Bryan in their very first match at TLC, don't remember him using it since then. Its a badass move btw, he needs to use it more often.*


----------



## Cobalt

CRIMSON said:


> *He did use it on Daniel Bryan in their very first match at TLC, don't remember him using it since then. Its a badass move btw, he needs to use it more often.*


Was it from the top rope I thought? But fuck yea it's brilliant when I first saw it looked pretty bad ass. Should use it way more.


----------



## TankOfRate

SubZero3:16 said:


>


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


>


My feelings LOL


----------



## MrSmallPackage

GoToSl33p said:


> Was it from the top rope I thought? But fuck yea it's brilliant when I first saw it looked pretty bad ass. Should use it way more.


Blackout isn't done from the top rope, I think you're confusing it with the phoenix splash






and here's when he did it to Bryan in The Shields first match.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


>


----------



## DannyMack

Bray Wyatt's latest tweet:

*They tell you that there is no profit in peace and justice....

#Payback 

#FollowTheBuzzards*

It looks like The Eater of Worlds and his family are debuting tonight! Could the mention of 'justice' be a hint that The Wyatt Family will be targeting The Shield tonight?


----------



## THANOS

DannyMack said:


> Bray Wyatt's latest tweet:
> 
> *They tell you that there is no profit in peace and justice....
> 
> #Payback
> 
> #FollowTheBuzzards*
> 
> It looks like The Eater of Worlds and his family are debuting tonight! Could the mention of 'justice' be a hint that The Wyatt Family will be targeting The Shield tonight?


Thanks for posting that! I think it's an interesting idea because the Shield will certainly be cheered like tweaners tonight, but ultimately, Wyatt should debut by annihilating some jobbers like Tons of Funk.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LOVE those new photos of dean that they where showing for the preview for the ppv match. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eddie Ray

my stream died...didnt know how it ended, i know he won, but i dont know how


----------



## DA

Rollins is so fucking good


----------



## Chicago Warrior

This is probably one of the last Shield vs Daniel Bryan and partner matches we will have for months. Seems the feud ends tonight and Shield move on to their next opponents. I wonder who they will be?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> my stream died...didnt know how it ended, i know he won, but i dont know how


My stream died as well, and was cutting out through the entire thing fpalm I just saw a replay of the ending to know that they won. I'm gonna have to rewatch the whole thing tommorrow. Strangely enough my stream worked perfectly well for Ryback v Cena :side:


----------



## Stroker Ace

Warrior said:


> This is probably one of the last Shield vs Daniel Bryan and partner matches we will have for months. Seems the feud ends tonight and Shield move on to their next opponents. I wonder who they will be?


I'm probably alone in this but I say they feud with the Wyatt Family with Husky manipulating Seth into thinking Roman and Dean believe he is a sacrificial lamb and weak. This results in turmoil within the Shield allowing the Wyatt Family to fight them and eventually take the titles.

Hell Seth could even throw a match or two because he believes Husky's words so much and it leads to him breaking away.


----------



## iamnotanugget




----------



## SubZero3:16

iamnotanugget said:


>


He's 73. Isn't there re-runs of Matlock that he should be watching?


----------



## Da Silva

The Iron Sheik and Ambrose in a war of words would be amazing. I wouldn't even need acid to feel trippy.


----------



## THANOS

iamnotanugget said:


>


Oh Sheikee baby, you slay me. :lmao


----------



## Amber B

Payback post match promo. The crazy is slowing come out. You can't contain that for too long.
http://vimeo.com/68509619#

And I'm convinced he's snorted a line off a stripper before. :lmao




iamnotanugget said:


>


Sorry Ambrose but Sheiky baby wins everything.


----------



## Da Silva

Amber B said:


> Payback post match promo. The crazy is slowing come out. You can't contain that for too long.
> http://vimeo.com/68509619#
> 
> And I'm convinced he's snorted a line off a stripper before. :lmao


Is Rollins nose pulsating in that video?


----------



## Bushmaster

:rollins once again the star of the Shield tonight. Would have marked if they did their dbl team finisher again but seeing the Blackout for the first time was just as great. Such a simple move but fucking deadly. 

Shield are so hot I could easily see them being anti heroes and feuding with the Wyatt family for a while.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Rollins was definitely the MVP of the Shield yesterday. So damn good. And dat Blackout. :mark

Damn you Sheiky. :


----------



## STEVALD

*Blackout!* :mark:


----------



## Blommen

Absolutely filthy work from Rollins tonight, he did an amazing job.

I hope the Shield are done with Kane and Bryan now, It has been a hell of a feud with some absolutely stunning moments but i feel like it has run its course and everyone involved seems ready to move on to new things. Also, I really don't want to see another Ambrose- Kane match again. Like, ever.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Wyatt Family vs. The Shield needs to happen at some point(With both factions still being complete heels but Shield in the anti-hero role. Have it go as having all titles on the line. Build the Wyatt family up a little bit and have it happen at Survivor Series.


----------



## Eulonzo

Just so yall know, I'm still a Shield guy, and a Dean Ambrose guy.

Rollins did awesome last night, btw!


----------



## NeyNey

Agree, Rollins was fucking *brilliant* yesterday! Simply amazing.
Holy shit dude. (Y)

Can't wait to see what will happen today on RAW. :mark:


----------



## DOPA

Gotta give Rollins credit, he did a great job last night. Shield tag match was a lot of fun. Bryan did his usual amazing hot tag comeback which could be done a million times and I still wouldn't have enough of. Good booking too. Kane vs Ambrose was okay...good psychology as usual from Ambrose but very TV quality.

Shield match + Del Rio/Ziggler + Punk/Jericho made the PPV the best of the year thus far for WWE.

Then there is what happened in my signature which for me personally was a huge mark out moment and a long time coming :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## E N F O R C E R

The three of them remind me of epic Batman bad guys. Ambrose is of course, the joker. Seth is two face and Roman is probably bane... I prefer Seth out of the three anyway, he seems to put on remarkable matches whenever I see him. Always captivating on the mic and one of the best in the ring. And his bumping is godly!


----------



## Clique

SoupBro said:


> :rollins once again the star of the Shield tonight. Would have marked if they did their dbl team finisher again but seeing the Blackout for the first time was just as great. Such a simple move but fucking deadly.


Completely agree Blackout is a simple yet deadly finisher, and he can execute it on anyone which is perfect for a wrestler his size. I do believe he did it to Bryan in the TLC match as well in a cool spot with a chair, but it was a treat to see it performed last night at Payback. Here are some pictures of The Shield I took last night at the show:



Spoiler: Shield @ Payback


----------



## What A Maneuver

Looks like you had good seats. Envious here!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Finally got to see the match properly.

Seth Rollins!!!!! :mark: :mark: Can he sell or what? :watson

That head stomp into the mat. :mark: :mark: Blackout IS the perfect name for it.

I'm so glad that Rollins got the pin this time since he had to tap out on Smackdown.


----------



## NeyNey

Clique said:


> Completely agree Blackout is a simple yet deadly finisher, and he can execute it on anyone which is perfect for a wrestler his size. I do believe he did it to Bryan in the TLC match as well in a cool spot with a chair, but it was a treat to see it performed last night at Payback. Here are some pictures of The Shield I took last night at the show:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ambrose @ Payback












Hope you had a great time! (Y)


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Sick of The F'N Shield*

Same old garbage everyweek. I dont know which act is worse Super Cena or Super Sheeld


----------



## jarrett178

*Re: Sick of The F'N Sheeld*



Point9Seconds said:


> Same old garbage everyweek. I dont know which act is worse Super Cena or Super Sheeld


I thought it was just me. The Shield is nothing but The Nexus with less members and no real leader.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Sick of The F'N Sheeld*

IWC'd


----------



## Ungratefulness

*Re: Sick of The F'N Sheeld*

At least they have good music.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Sick of The F'N Sheeld*

Red Reps incoming, OP


----------



## zanman720

*Re: Sick of The F'N Sheeld*

Well what are they suppose to do? They're the hounds of Justice. They attack anyone and everyone. No one is safe. They are just suppose to randomly stop? Their point is that "They are the ones who are in control". Its part of the show. 

Now with Vince on their side, as we just saw....Things might get more interesting and the question "Who can Stop the shield?" arises once again. 

If the answer to that question is John Cena....i'll quit WWE. Or At least Raw.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Sick of The F'N Sheeld*

Considering that they're putting on ***1/2+ six man tag matches almost on a weekly basis, I'm not complaining.

But this is the internet so the bitching is about to go full force. When someone starts doing good everyone's gotta go the other way so they can act like they were first.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: Sick of The F'N Sheeld*

Cena and The Shield join forces to become the princes of the universe.


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: Sick of The F'N Sheeld*

On other news, Vince just said Ruthless Aggression, i :mark:'d but now im sad because i know its just a tease as he is slowly becoming heel.


----------



## Da Silva

Went for a cigarette break during the last ads, what did shield do before their backstage segment with Vicky and Vince? Attack Kane?


----------



## superuser1

*Re: Sick of The F'N Sheeld*

sooo the hate on the shield begins....it was only a matter of time


----------



## JohnnyPayne

*Re: Sick of The F'N Shield*

They're playing the Vickie angle. Be patient for the rest of the show.


----------



## The Chick Magnet

Shield is getting boring


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheWannabeWriter

*Re: Sick of The F'N Shield*

Shield members put on good matches, can't complain considering the usual amount of crap we were getting before they showed up.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Sick of The F'N Shield*

:lol sick of a group of young guys putting on constant great matches :ambrose :rollins :reigns


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: Sick of The F'N Shield*

Always something to fucking complain about. 

I bet you were praising the Shield a couple of weeks ago. Shut the hell up.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Sick of The F'N Shield*

Lmao, you high mate?


----------



## Casual Fan #52

*Re: Sick of The F'N Shield*

I agree that the Shield is starting to feel stale. Break them up, have them feud with each other and then push each of them in the upper midard or main event. They are all very good and I think it is time to try them as individuals. Ambrose looks especially promising.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I know everyone is still high from Raw but in the spirit of this thread


----------



## Mr. I

The Shield immediately turning into polite suck-ups when Vince appeared was hilarious. Then they're back to being arrogant dicks when he's gone.


----------



## What A Maneuver

:lmao That was literally what I thought of when I heard him say that. Like, hm, I bet that Hunger Games gif is going to pop up :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Ithil said:


> The Shield immediately turning into polite suck-ups when Vince appeared was hilarious. Then they're back to being arrogant dicks when he's gone.


They know who butters their bread. :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone else see The Wyatt Family feuding with The Shield? I mean they've already beaten pretty much every main event trio of superstars, theres really no one left for them to face except The Wyatt Family. I know it'd be weird since both factions are heels, but i just can't see The Shield facing anyone else. They've already beaten Orton, Cena, Ryback, Sheamus, Bryan, and Kane i just don't know who they'll feud with if not The Wyatt Family.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> I know everyone is still high from Raw but in the spirit of this thread


I volunteer too!!!! LOL


----------



## Geeee

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else see The Wyatt Family feuding with The Shield? I mean they've already beaten pretty much every main event trio of superstars, theres really no one left for them to face except The Wyatt Family. I know it'd be weird since both factions are heels, but i just can't see The Shield facing anyone else. They've already beaten Orton, Cena, Ryback, Sheamus, Bryan, and Kane i just don't know who they'll feud with if not The Wyatt Family.


It'd be a throwback to the Nation vs DX where both factions were technically heels but The Shield would probably come out of it as de facto faces.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Might just be me, but the whole backstage segment was strange. Maybe because it was their first one.

First they're wandering in the back, interacting with Vickie like they know each other when it's been shown that they never interact with anyone, but the people they're targeting. Vince is all shaking their hands as if they dont just run amuck over his show and just randomly appear whenever they want taking all his titles.

And then they dont even address Maddox.

Probably nitpicking on my part, but I just would've liked to see some continuity and not total randomness with their interactions with everyone else.

Did enjoy watching Dean and the spanking comment, SOB definitely said that on purpose.

Side Note: We got Gangster Roman and now 

Hood Dean


----------



## Eulonzo

Vince endorsing The Shield. :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dat swag!


----------



## TheFranticJane

The Chick Magnet said:


> Shield is getting boring
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Bull. Fucking. Shit.
I don't mean to be insulting, but how can you say that? They have the best gimmick, put on the best matches and cut the best promos.
What is it about them that you find boring?


----------



## Eulonzo

Am I the only one who thought Dean Ambrose looked like the happiest guy ever when Vince came around during their backstage segment with Vickie? Looked like a little kid going to Disneyland for the first time. :lmao Was hilarious.

But seriously, I marked out so hard over Vince + The Shield interacting. I swear I can't get enough of The Shield. & Ambrose/Vickie was funny, I thought it was gonna be too much but it was perfect. & Ambrose's faces waiting for Vickie to say something. :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Eulonzo said:


> Am I the only one who thought Dean Ambrose looked like the happiest guy ever when Vince came around during their backstage segment with Vickie? Looked like a little kid going to Disneyland for the first time. :lmao Was hilarious.
> 
> But seriously, I marked out so hard over Vince + The Shield interacting. I swear I can't get enough of The Shield. & Ambrose/Vickie was funny, I thought it was gonna be too much but it was perfect. & Ambrose's faces waiting for Vickie to say something. :lol


No, you're not alone. :mark: That was *GlORIOUS!!!*

Hood Dean, Gangsta Roman... need to get one for Seth too. :grande


----------



## Eulonzo

Stroker Ace said:


> Might just be me, but the whole backstage segment was strange. Maybe because it was their first one.
> 
> First they're wandering in the back, interacting with Vickie like they know each other when it's been shown that they never interact with anyone, but the people they're targeting. Vince is all shaking their hands as if they dont just run amuck over his show and just randomly appear whenever they want taking all his titles.
> 
> And then they dont even address Maddox.
> 
> Probably nitpicking on my part, but I just would've liked to see some continuity and not total randomness with their interactions with everyone else.
> 
> Did enjoy watching Dean and the spanking comment, SOB definitely said that on purpose.
> 
> Side Note: We got Gangster Roman and now
> 
> Hood Dean


I think Vince is only high on them to annoy HHH, probably. Who knows.

Plus, it's good that Vince is high on The Shield, because it = all of them are certified and approved GOATs. :vince2


----------



## Eulonzo

(I made this, by the way. )


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eulonzo said:


> (I made this, by the way. )


I love this back stage segment so much! We got so much more of the Dean Ambrose personality. He's so sassy! And his facial expressions are golden.

I like seeing them interact with the rest of the cast. Also it confirms that they are working for the WWE now with Vince's praise instead of being seen as a renegade group that just crashes the party and tips the sound guy to play their music.


----------



## Eulonzo

Agreed! - I just hope it doesn't mess up their 'grind'. They need to stay how they've been and not make them too out-going etc.


----------



## NeyNey

Ambrose/Vickie vibe in that backstage segment was *glorious*. 



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Hood Dean, Gangsta Roman... need to get one for Seth too. :grande


The only thing that comes in my mind is Superball Seth, cause he sells like one but that sounds fucking awful.


----------



## Eulonzo

NeyNey speakin' that truth. :ambrose

So who else do you think they should interact with?


----------



## hazuki

I feel like they need a BIG storyline.


----------



## Callisto

I would've never thought this day would come, but..... I'm starting to lose interest in these men. I'm starting to lose faith in the Shield.

It's been a fun ride, y'all. enaldo


----------



## What A Maneuver

Hopefully they get a good summer story. I'm sure your interest will perk back up when they start going at it with the Wyatt family (fingers crossed). I'm hoping the backstage segment on Raw is an indicator they might be allowed to speak more.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*You guys! You guys! LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!*





I can't even... :lmao :lmao


----------



## FouLR

They need to be the guys who bring back the attuide era. They need to do this scary attack like the Nexus did to cena on Raw before.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Align them up with Vince and they'll be back on top like they use to be. I was kind of pissed during that promo backstage because they just seemed like some casual guys who are very respectable towards their boss....very stupid.


----------



## SubZero3:16

THA_WRESTER said:


> Align them up with Vince and they'll be back on top like they use to be. I was kind of pissed during that promo backstage because they just seemed like some casual guys who are very respectable towards their boss....very stupid.


So Dean's obvious mocking and sarcastic tone flew right over your head didn't it? fpalm


----------



## Mr. I

FouLR said:


> They need to be the guys who bring back the attuide era. They need to do this scary attack like the Nexus did to cena on Raw before.


Stop asking for the Attitude Era back. This is not the 90s, and it never will be again.


----------



## 96powerstroker

Remember ppl never let the good things die even If It becomes stale


----------



## x78

It's less interesting now that they have the titles, because that makes every match kind of predictable. At Payback and last night for example, there was no way Ambrose was going to drop the US title to Kane and it just made the match less interesting because the outcome was obvious. Without the belt, I would have been really invested in the match and probably marked out when Ambrose won and when The Shield involved. But at the moment there's no suspense of disbelief, we know they aren't going to drop the belts without warning and there are no credible challengers for their titles, so it's kind of stale. The Shield are close to entering Midcard Hell which is what I was worried about when they won the titles. The best thing by far at this point would be a feud with the Wyatt Family with all the titles on the line, but that can't really happen until the Wyatts have at least established themselves a little.

I wonder if The Shield will be involved in the MITB matches somehow.


----------



## Eddie Ray

where is Vince going with that backstage segment? it was odd...is Vince gunna turn heel? if so are The Shield going to become his secret service? just something to consider.


----------



## x78

Eddie Ray said:


> where is Vince going with that backstage segment? it was odd...is Vince gunna turn heel? if so are The Shield going to become his secret service? just something to consider.


I think it was just part of the HHH-Vince thing that they have going on and a way of putting Vickie in an awkward situation. No idea if that storyline will lead anywhere but I doubt it will involve The Shield, but it would be cool if it did.


----------



## STEVALD

Eddie Ray said:


> where is Vince going with that backstage segment? it was odd...is Vince gunna turn heel? if so are The Shield going to become his secret service? just something to consider.


*Nah, it was more related to the power struggle storyline. Just another segment showing how Vince and Trips are polar opposites. Trips wanted Vickie to make an example out of the Shield by stopping them and on the other hand, Vince was congratulating and endorsing them. That's all we can make out of it as of now.*


----------



## kronos96

TehJerichoFan said:


> I would've never thought this day would come, but..... I'm starting to lose interest in these men. I'm starting to lose faith in the Shield.
> 
> It's been a fun ride, y'all. enaldo



I kinda agree with this. Between Alberto's heel turn, his feud with Ziggler, Punk's comeback among other things, i didn't even notice the group was there. They are really getting stale. 

They've been doing the same thing for over what, 8 months now?.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Yeah, it's time for a shakeup. I love the guys, but if things keep getting better with all the other storylines they're doing right now, they might just fade into the background.


----------



## Eddie Ray

then one could rightfully predict that this 'power struggle' is going to result in a survior series match?

i've missed a few weeks so im not completely down with all the storylines but if they continue it that long it could lead to the shield being part of team McMahon. 

I'm just speculating cause im kind of in the dark a bit. it felt like it had a greater purpose...


also i'm loving their overconfidence now...it gives them a light hearted edge...


----------



## FouLR

Ithil said:


> Stop asking for the Attitude Era back. This is not the 90s, and it never will be again.


I am aware of that. But making storylines as good as those were, but in a PG way. I know WWF will never be back, but they can still try and make story lines better.


----------



## wajodaheyman

Yes, the Shield are cooling off. But its unrealistic to expect them to be stealing every show when there are so many others of a distinct quality. They cannot be on top permanently. Calm down, don't worry and be patient. 

Honestly I like how they have moved down the card, so to speak. It is a slow build. Exactly how it should be done. They're not going to be a "flash in the pan" - hot for one moment and then fade into oblivion. They are still being molded into something special. The way they have been booked has been very protected - some of the best WWE booking in years - and they have worked with the best in the business.

If the rumours are true, they are still going to be prominently featured come Summerslam if Ambrose is going to face Mysterio, and Reigns/Rollins are going to face the Brothers of Destruction.


----------



## SubZero3:16

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *You guys! You guys! LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even... :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao talk about grating :lol


----------



## Stroker Ace

Eulonzo said:


> I think Vince is only high on them to annoy HHH, probably. Who knows.
> 
> Plus, it's good that Vince is high on The Shield, because it = all of them are certified and approved GOATs. :vince2


Vince was also high on Drew, so I dont care much for his endorsement. But the interaction with them was fun to watch as you could tell they were rubbing it in Vickie's face with the whole "Thank You, sir" deal.



Eulonzo said:


> Am I the only one who thought Dean Ambrose looked like the happiest guy ever when Vince came around during their backstage segment with Vickie? Looked like a little kid going to Disneyland for the first time. :lmao Was hilarious.


I thought I was the only one who noticed that huge smile Dean gave the moment Vince showed up, lol.



SubZero3:16 said:


> I like seeing them interact with the rest of the cast. Also it confirms that they are working for the WWE now with Vince's praise instead of being seen as a renegade group that just crashes the party and tips the sound guy to play their music.


You're right, guess I just wanted to see a build to it. Like one minute on Friday they're in a dark corner with their camera, then the next week they're coming out of hiding talking to Vickie and Vince.

But I'm glad they did it nonetheless, hope this means we see more interviews and backstage segments like that one in the future and it wasn't just some one time thing because of the McMahon Family storyline.


----------



## Daiko




----------



## Eulonzo

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *You guys! You guys! LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even... :lmao :lmao


The bass and badass-ness in his voice. :lmao


Stroker Ace said:


> Vince was also high on Drew, so I dont care much for his endorsement. But the interaction with them was fun to watch as you could tell they were rubbing it in Vickie's face with the whole "Thank You, sir" deal.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was the only one who noticed that huge smile Dean gave the moment Vince showed up, lol.


I was joking lol.

& I know, right? :lol He was clearly marking out. But it was a pretty cool segment, usually on paper you'd expect something like that to be shit because of Vickie, but it was good.


----------



## Eulonzo

Never. Forget. :mark:


----------



## PUNKY

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *You guys! You guys! LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even... :lmao :lmao


i wish i could have that as my ringtone,and the laugh at the end of deans bit :lol:lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Roman Reigns interview with 4th & Pain. Speaks about the formation of The Shield, his NFL career and more. Remember to check part two too!






Glad to see someone else from the Shield other than Ambrose gets interviews too. Interesting to hear the same stories from a different viewpoint.


----------



## cindel25

Who got a spanking? Where is my Ambrose gifs?


----------



## Eulonzo

I wish Dean Ambrose got more interviews. Rollins & Ambrose only got interviewed at Axxess.


----------



## SubZero3:16

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Roman Reigns interview with 4th & Pain. Speaks about the formation of The Shield, his NFL career and more. Remember to check part two too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see someone else from the Shield other than Ambrose gets interviews too. Interesting to hear the same stories from a different viewpoint.


DAT VOICE :mark: And he can speak properly and carry an interview, that's the future of the WWE right there.


----------



## Eulonzo

Good interview! He seems like a very cool guy.

I really wonder how all of there attires are gonna be after they eventually disband. I'd like for Dean Ambrose to have his attires from FCW again but still have the wrist tape.


----------



## jamal.

Eulonzo said:


> I wish Dean Ambrose got more interviews.


I guess you missed that ESPN interview.

http://dean-ambrose.net/wp-content/uploads/DeanAmbrose_05.30.13_1369935908_15470.mp3

and some other written interviews.


----------



## Amber B

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *You guys! You guys! LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even... :lmao :lmao


Ah Fridays with Ego. Good times. 
That's nothing compared to him being a super excited drunk like a skunk on commentary in Germany then singing the CZW theme song at the end of the match.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Roman Reigns interview with 4th & Pain. Speaks about the formation of The Shield, his NFL career and more. Remember to check part two too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see someone else from the Shield other than Ambrose gets interviews too. Interesting to hear the same stories from a different viewpoint.



Dat voice. Like I said he's a future go to guy for WWE promotion.











They're about 4 years late with that whack comparison.


----------



## Callisto

cindel25 said:


> Who got a spanking? Where is my Ambrose gifs?


They aren't gifs, but I present to you two old pictures that are equally kinky (if not more).



















Now let me body swap with that guy he's wrestling.


----------



## Eulonzo

jamal. said:


> I guess you missed that ESPN interview.
> 
> http://dean-ambrose.net/wp-content/uploads/DeanAmbrose_05.30.13_1369935908_15470.mp3
> 
> and some other written interviews.


Ah. Will listen in a little bit.

& I read one about him discussing his match with The Undertaker recently. I'm not really a big fan of written interviews.


----------



## Stroker Ace

TehJerichoFan said:


> They aren't gifs, but I present to you two old pictures that are equally kinky (if not more).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let me body swap with that guy he's wrestling.


I managed to get aroused and laugh my ass off at the same time.

Well done.(Y)

Roman is definitely going to be the go to guy for media work. Funny he talks the least in wrestling, yet talks the best outside of it.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I would like to bring up after this last week's Raw, that although I argued that it wasn't the case, I do now think that the titles are holding the Shield back. 

They are now concerned about retaining their belts, (they are now the hunted) instead of dispensing justice (being the hunters) and trying to solve the Cena problem.

C'mon Shield solve the goddamn Cena Problem!!!!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Love this shot! As for the pics above...have mercy! Lol.


----------



## Amber B

TehJerichoFan said:


> They aren't gifs, but I present to you two old pictures that are equally kinky (if not more).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let me body swap with that guy he's wrestling.











I hate and love you so much :lmao

You're gonna have a hard time swapping with Sami, though. Dat bottom bitch. :ambrose



Lariatoh! said:


> I would like to bring up after this last week's Raw, that although I argued that it wasn't the case, I do now think that the titles are holding the Shield back.
> 
> They are now concerned about retaining their belts, (they are now the hunted) instead of dispensing justice (being the hunters) and trying to solve the Cena problem.
> 
> C'mon Shield solve the goddamn Cena Problem!!!!



Most of their reasons make no type of sense when the majority of the talent they have had issues with, especially Cena, received title shots and kept it moving. It's to the point where I wish they'd just admit that they were disrupting shit just because they can.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dean Ambrose biting Daniel Bryan at Dragon Gate...


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Well this got kinkier than it was in recent weeks. Not that I'm complaining <333


----------



## BaBy FireFly

When they came out on main event last night did anyone noticed the high pitched bloody murder scream when everyone screamed for them? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TankOfRate

Okay, fess up. Which one of y'all is the girl on the left?


----------



## Bushmaster

:lmao


----------



## truk83

You know it's bad when this is what the thread has come to. I have been saying for weeks this trio is beyond stale, and they are. This thread proves that. How often do we see threads where all folks talk about is how hot a female wrestler is, and show as many pics of that person that we can? Nothing against those who find these men to be hot, or good looking. That's fine, but can't we keep this about wrestling? The reason it has migrated to this type of talk is due to the fact that the Shield have nothing else going for them other than how some girls (and boys) think they're cute. lol.


----------



## NeyNey

truk83 said:


> You know it's bad when this is what the thread has come to. I have been saying for weeks this trio is beyond stale, and they are. This thread proves that. How often do we see threads where all folks talk about is how hot a female wrestler is, and show as many pics of that person that we can? Nothing against those who find these men to be hot, or good looking. That's fine, but can't we keep this about wrestling? The reason it has migrated to this type of talk is due to the fact that the Shield have nothing else going for them other than how some girls (and boys) think they're cute. lol.


----------



## World Champion X

Dean Ambrose for WWE Championship!


----------



## truk83

NeyNey said:


>


:clap


----------



## TankOfRate

truk83 said:


> You know it's bad when this is what the thread has come to. I have been saying for weeks this trio is beyond stale, and they are. This thread proves that. *How often do we see threads where all folks talk about is how hot a female wrestler is, and show as many pics of that person that we can? Nothing against those who find these men to be hot, or good looking.* That's fine, but can't we keep this about wrestling? The reason it has migrated to this type of talk is due to the fact that the Shield have nothing else going for them other than how some girls (and boys) think they're cute. lol.


Now that is bullshit and you know it.

It is literally impossible to have a thread about a women in wrestling that isn't full of creeps talking about her toes, sucking farts out of her ass, how hot/how ugly she is, pretty much everything in the world you can think of that isn't to do with wrestling. Why exactly do you guys get so pressed? I honestly cannot comprehend it. For every uterus explosion there is discussion about the wrestling stuff, so why are you pressed? Why do you even care? If you want to talk about their wrestling or their angles or whatever, talk about it. Nobody is stopping you. This thread has absolutely nothing on Diva threads in which genuine wrestling discussions are dismissed so dudes can talk about how their dicks feel about xyz Diva. "Keep this about wrestling" :lmao Give me a break. Following Raw, Smackdown, PPVs or whatever, the thread is mostly full of your beloved wrasslin' talk. On the days in between all of that, what is the problem with it being used for laughs (and faps)? 

This isn't just directed at you, but the various pressed dudes who come in here whining. 

But whatevs, back to business:


----------



## The Cowboy!!

I have to admit this thread has been 319 pages of excellence!

You wanna talk about wrestling?? fine I will! I'm annoyed Rollins doesn't get the spotlight enough, he always seems to take the pinfall, used as a spot monkey, not talked about that much compared to Reigns & Ambrose! It's not that no one likes him because I'm sure he has his huge fanbase behind him aswell it's just disapointing to see him being outshone, Ambrose I can understand but I am surprised with the popularity of Roman.

Discuss..


----------



## The Smark One

World Champion X said:


> Dean Ambrose for WWE Championship!


Repped


----------



## TankOfRate

The Cowboy!! said:


> I have to admit this thread has been 319 pages of excellence!
> 
> You wanna talk about wrestling?? fine I will! I'm annoyed Rollins doesn't get the spotlight enough, he always seems to take the pinfall, used as a spot monkey, not talked about that much compared to Reigns & Ambrose! It's not that no one likes him because I'm sure he has his huge fanbase behind him aswell it's just disapointing to see him being outshone, Ambrose I can understand but I am surprised with the popularity of Roman.
> 
> Discuss..


I guess it's inevitable. He isn't physically imposing like Reigns, and Ambrose is the huge ball of charisma of the group. Rollins is a great talent but as the ~high flyer~, it makes sense for him to be thrown around the most. It will probably be good for him in the long run, because this way I suppose it's easier for him to turn face and take on that role really easily. I think he's going to surprise us, tbh. I just hope it works out better than it did for Justin Gabriel.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Cowboy!! said:


> I have to admit this thread has been 319 pages of excellence!
> 
> You wanna talk about wrestling?? fine I will! I'm annoyed Rollins doesn't get the spotlight enough, he always seems to take the pinfall, used as a spot monkey, not talked about that much compared to Reigns & Ambrose! It's not that no one likes him because I'm sure he has his huge fanbase behind him aswell it's just disapointing to see him being outshone, Ambrose I can understand but I am surprised with t*he popularity of Roman.*
> 
> Discuss..


He's really, and I mean really easy on the eyes.

Plus the whole beast mode thing he goes in really puts him over as a badass without having to do anything much.

Plus he speared Cena and then talked smack over him after it. Easily an adult/IWC crowd pleaser.


----------



## The Cowboy!!

SubZero3:16 said:


> He's really, and I mean really easy on the eyes.
> 
> Plus the whole beast mode thing he goes in really puts him over as a badass without having to do anything much.
> 
> Plus he speared Cena and then talked smack over him after it. Easily an adult/IWC crowd pleaser.


Haha yeh, anyone who gives Cena a beating is a bit of a hero, but the reason I said I was surprised is because of the indy popularity of Rollins & Ambrose where Reigns only came into the buisness a few years ago, I thought It would be harder for him to get over, but he's doing brilliantly.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Cowboy!! said:


> Haha yeh, anyone who gives Cena a beating is a bit of a hero, but the reason I said I was surprised is because of the indy popularity of Rollins & Ambrose where Reigns only came into the buisness a few years ago, I thought It would be harder for him to get over, but he's doing brilliantly.


See reason #1. :lol


----------



## The Cowboy!!

SubZero3:16 said:


> See reason #1. :lol


:lmao


----------



## truk83

TankOfRate said:


> Now that is bullshit and you know it.
> 
> It is literally impossible to have a thread about a women in wrestling that isn't full of creeps talking about her toes, sucking farts out of her ass, how hot/how ugly she is, pretty much everything in the world you can think of that isn't to do with wrestling. Why exactly do you guys get so pressed? I honestly cannot comprehend it. For every uterus explosion there is discussion about the wrestling stuff, so why are you pressed? Why do you even care? If you want to talk about their wrestling or their angles or whatever, talk about it. Nobody is stopping you. This thread has absolutely nothing on Diva threads in which genuine wrestling discussions are dismissed so dudes can talk about how their dicks feel about xyz Diva. "Keep this about wrestling" :lmao Give me a break. Following Raw, Smackdown, PPVs or whatever, the thread is mostly full of your beloved wrasslin' talk. On the days in between all of that, what is the problem with it being used for laughs (and faps)?
> 
> This isn't just directed at you, but the various pressed dudes who come in here whining.
> 
> But whatevs, back to business:


Hardly bullshit at all. Tell me that last thread of a female in the WWE who had this many hits in a single thread on this forum. The whole point this thread was started was because the first Shield Thread ended up not being about the group as entertainers, but just their looks. Now it seems as though it's starting all over again. Laugh, and joke all you'd like, but my point is that it's the same old folks who make the same comments. Get over it, they are males. I don't care it's proving my point that I made earlier, and in the past several months. They are stale, and at this point it seems like the only thing to talk about right now for folks are their looks. I hardly see any threads on here in the "wrestling" section that talk about a Diva's looks so much, that a new thread is made in order to separate wrestling from horny teenage talk.


----------



## Asenath

BaBy FireFly said:


> Love this shot! As for the pics above...have mercy! Lol.


I know, I know. Obligatory Shield droolfest.

I'm here for little Justin, though. Look at this sassy little bitch. TAKE IN ALL THE ELEGANZA. Let it touch your soul. Why isn't he higher on the card?


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Rollins/Ambrose got a spot in the upper-main event scene in there future no doubt about it, it's jut the fact that Reigns is still pretty green in the ring that has me a bit worried pertaining to his spot on the roster in the years to come. He knows when to look effective, but it's the overall aspect of his ring work that he needs to work on. Has all the looks of a main eventer but until he can perfect his work rate in the ring is when I'll be comfortable saying that he's going to be a big player within the WWE.


----------



## Asenath

And now, to talk about wrestling: By integrating the Shield into the show as _wrestlers_, they have made them less intriguing and mysterious. Now, I love getting to see them wrestle every week, but they've slipped on keeping the mystery going. It's like when you start dating someone -- we're in the "Watch them brush their teeth" phase. It's still good and fun and exciting, but it's not the same as when they were mysterious plot devices sent in to wreck shit for reasons not ever explained.

They need a *story* to go along with their excellent booking and excellent skills.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> I know, I know. Obligatory Shield droolfest.
> 
> I'm here for little Justin, though. Look at this sassy little bitch. TAKE IN ALL THE ELEGANZA. Let it touch your soul. Why isn't he higher on the card?


I know isn't Justin so pretty to look at? He could really replace Kofi as the midcard babyface.

Oh and here's Dean Ambrose laughing










Love this pic


----------



## TankOfRate

truk83 said:


> Hardly bullshit at all. Tell me that last thread of a female in the WWE who had this many hits in a single thread on this forum. The whole point this thread was started was because the first Shield Thread ended up not being about the group as entertainers, but just their looks. Now it seems as though it's starting all over again. Laugh, and joke all you'd like, but my point is that it's the same old folks who make the same comments. Get over it, they are males. I don't care it's proving my point that I made earlier, and in the past several months. They are stale, and at this point it seems like the only thing to talk about right now for folks are their looks. I hardly see any threads on here in the "wrestling" section that talk about a Diva's looks so much, that a new thread is made in order to separate wrestling from horny teenage talk.


Clicking into the Raw section, the first thread that comes up is asking about AJ Lee's curves. Thank god this Shield thread exists. :lmao 













Asenath said:


> And now, to talk about wrestling: By integrating the Shield into the show as _wrestlers_, they have made them less intriguing and mysterious. Now, I love getting to see them wrestle every week, but they've slipped on keeping the mystery going. It's like when you start dating someone -- we're in the "Watch them brush their teeth" phase.


Yeah, I'm not sure how much I like it. It feels more like a steady descent than a strong development. Like someone said earlier- one week they're total renegades, sneaking around backstage; the next week they're openly walking about, talking to Vickie etc. I wouldn't say we're in Nexus "yup, they're fucked" territory, but these guys need some direction. It sucks how this keeps on happening. With all the recent exciting call ups, Brodus Clay, Ryback, Fandango, and now The Shield, it all burns out so quickly because there is really nowhere to go from the initial phase of "Wow, check out the newbie!!" It's a consequence of having such a shallow roster. You start at the top and you can only go down from there. 



Asenath said:


> I know, I know. Obligatory Shield droolfest.
> 
> I'm here for little Justin, though. Look at this sassy little bitch. TAKE IN ALL THE ELEGANZA. Let it touch your soul. Why isn't he higher on the card?


I remember the good old days of everyone being sure Justin was a surefire top babyface when he was running shit in Nexus for that month or so. The WWE drops people down the card like The Shield drops panties, tbh.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

SubZero3:16 said:


> I know isn't Justin so pretty to look at? He could really replace Kofi as the midcard babyface.


Sure he could. Maybe if he didn't lack pretty much everything besides his high-spots.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Ambrose said in an interview that he's never cried watching a movie. Well he has to come over to my place and watch The Notebook with me all cuddled up


----------



## Stroker Ace

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> Ambrose said in an interview that he's never cried watching a movie. Well he has to come over to my place and watch The Notebook with me all cuddled up


The Notebook? Bleh.

I'd make him watch the whole Toy Story series, I bet I'd get a sniffle out of him.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> I know, I know. Obligatory Shield droolfest.
> 
> I'm here for little Justin, though. Look at this sassy little bitch. TAKE IN ALL THE ELEGANZA. Let it touch your soul. Why isn't he higher on the card?


LOL at sassy little bitch...that gave me a much needed laugh. I think Justin is super talented, he just gets used like a rag doll. Someone said he looks like he could be on the cover of one of those romance novels LOL.

The Dean gifs made my evening, had a not so wonderful morning. Thanks


----------



## THANOS

Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta....In plastic..?


















 My gift to you fine folks.


----------



## SubZero3:16

THANOS said:


> Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta....In plastic..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gift to you fine folks.


Can you undress them? Don't recall any doll I or my friends had making it past the first week with their clothes in tact.

That being said, I won't be buying them as I have no kids to buy them for and they look a bit too plastic for my liking. Roman's doll should have long flowing hair that he can whip back and forth just like on tv.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Okay, this thread is entirely different in tone that I had expected when I clicked it. But hey, when in Rome...



Asenath said:


> I'm here for little Justin, though. Look at this sassy little bitch. TAKE IN ALL THE ELEGANZA. Let it touch your soul. Why isn't he higher on the card?





SubZero3:16 said:


> I know isn't Justin so pretty to look at? He could really replace Kofi as the midcard babyface.


First of all, these statements about Justin Gabriel must be agreed with. Both in terms of his sexy, sexy... well, everything (face, voice, body, you name it) and where he should be on the card. I would be a happy little camper if he even got just a basic mid-card push. 

Now, onto the Shield...

I've seen a lot of people round and about drooling over Roman Reigns, first of all. This confuses me. Sure he looks like he could really throw you around in the sack if you're into that kinda thing, but... okay actually I can kind of see the appeal in that. Just not really into it myself. The guy, not the bedroom activities that is. Maybe it's because big brooding angry musclemen aren't really my type. That's probably it. I've always been more into the Seth Rollins type.

Speaking of: God damn, Seth Rollins is hot! Like, really hot. Definitely the best-looking of the three for me, hands down. I think he's the best in the ring out of them two, just to add even a cursory mention of actual wrestling to this post.

This is probably one of the most casually innapropriate posts I've ever made.

I regret nothing. This thread had already gone to hell long before I got here.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Okay, this thread is entirely different in tone that I had expected when I clicked it. But hey, when in Rome...
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, these statements about Justin Gabriel must be agreed with. Both in terms of his sexy, sexy... well, everything (face, voice, body, you name it) and where he should be on the card. I would be a happy little camper if he even got just a basic mid-card push.
> 
> Now, onto the Shield...
> 
> I've seen a lot of people round and about drooling over Roman Reigns, first of all. This confuses me. Sure he looks like he could really throw you around in the sack if you're into that kinda thing, but... okay actually I can kind of see the appeal in that. Just not really into it myself. The guy, not the bedroom activities that is. Maybe it's because big brooding angry musclemen aren't really my type. That's probably it. I've always been more into the Seth Rollins type.
> 
> Speaking of: God damn, Seth Rollins is hot! Like, really hot. Definitely the best-looking of the three for me, hands down. I think he's the best in the ring out of them two, just to add even a cursory mention of actual wrestling to this post.
> 
> This is probably one of the most casually innapropriate posts I've ever made.
> 
> I regret nothing. This thread had already gone to hell long before I got here.


Man, you have missed some really great pics, I mean posts.:argh:

Well at least Seth has some fans in this thread. Most of the love here goes to Dean and some to Roman.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well at least Seth has some fans in this thread. Most of the love here goes to Dean and some to Roman.


Seth needs more fans. Dude's just awesome. If any of the Shield were to get a big solo push I'd want it to be him.

Not that Ambrose and Reigns aren't awesome too, I just prefer Rollins.

Plus Reigns and Ambrose aren't as attractive and delicious-looking...


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well at least Seth has some fans in this thread.


Jeah, Rollins is awesome.
His sell skill is out of this world 10:48, just fantastic. 
And great finisher.










In the beginning I really was like "_Seth Rollins? Okay.... WTF _" 
but now after seeing the progress, his improvements on the mic... (not to mention his wrestling...) 
...I can't see why people still say Seth Rollins will fail...

The Shield is a gold mine. 
WWE just has to dig deeper at some point.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Seth needs more fans. Dude's just awesome. If any of the Shield were to get a big solo push I'd want it to be him.
> 
> Not that Ambrose and Reigns aren't awesome too, I just prefer Rollins.
> 
> Plus Reigns and Ambrose aren't as attractive and delicious-looking...


They are way more delicious-looking imo :lmao, but don't worry it just means less people fighting for what you want :lol



NeyNey said:


> Jeah, Rollins is awesome.
> His sell skill is out of this world 10:48, just fantastic.
> And great finisher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the beginning I really was like "_Seth Rollins? Okay.... WTF _"
> but now after seeing the progress, his improvements on the mic... (not to mention his wrestling...)
> ...I can't see why people still say Seth Rollins will fail...
> 
> The Shield is a gold mine.
> WWE just has to dig deeper at some point.


I love watching Rollins sell in the ring. To me he's better at it than Zigglypuff. He contorts his body in such strange ways, he's really flexible.

DAT HEAD STOMP!!! :mark: :mark: It looks so wonderfully vicious. Love it!


----------



## What A Maneuver

I agree that it's surprising how Seth Rollins is the least popular. I still have him as my second favorite right after Ambrose.

And in terms of attractiveness? I'm the most into Dean Ambrose because he makes my brain lurk into dangerous places I'm too ashamed to speak of. But in an unbiased way, I'd say Seth Rollins is the best looking. The guy is just super striking between his hair and his eyes. Roman Reigns does nothing for me, but I get it.


----------



## World Champion X

Dean Ambrose really needs to be pushed as a main event title contender. I would pay good money to see John Cena vs Dean Ambrose for the WWE Championship.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Yeah I do agree that Seth is very underrated as of now. He's really impressed me lately and deserves more love. 

When the Shield first started, I only was a mark for Ambrose, but since then, I've become a mark for all of them as equals and as a team. They're just all so amazingly talented. Like I've said, all three of them will have bright futures in the WWE.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Also is it just me or is Rollins always the one to take the fall for the Shield if necessary? He was the first to get his arse pinned, he's usually the one who gets his arse handed to him the most. It seems like a pattern here... 

Not entirely complaining because he's damn good at selling shit, but am I just looking for reasons to complain because I love Rollins or is this genuinely a thing?


----------



## Jimshine

I think that's a matter of Rollins being the least heelish member of the group. 

And Ambrose can't get pinned, not after a bout with The Undertaker.

And they want to keep R.R. looking strong.


----------



## Stroker Ace

They're gonna use this whole "Seth being the sacrificial lamb" in the future break-up storyline. 

I really hope my idea of him being manipulated by the Wyatt Family actually happens, I do wanna see those two factions go at it in a feud.


----------



## Soulrollins

What A Maneuver said:


> I agree that it's surprising *how Seth Rollins is the least popular*. I still have him as my second favorite right after Ambrose.
> 
> And in terms of attractiveness? I'm the most into Dean Ambrose because he makes my brain lurk into dangerous places I'm too ashamed to speak of. But in an unbiased way, I'd say Seth Rollins is the best looking. The guy is just super striking between his hair and his eyes. Roman Reigns does nothing for me, but I get it.



In fact, Seth Rollins is The most popular of the three,

He just haven't the "favoritism" in this forum, But he has been the most recognized in the fans at higher levels, even generally IWC has taken ambrose a little more recently, Rollins still has the best fanbase. Also the people who know him since ROH and watch his recent matches with Bryan.... 

Rollins is more over than you think since FCW... That poll really says nothing about who is the most popular because in any other web site would have been different.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Stroker Ace said:


> They're gonna use this whole "Seth being the sacrificial lamb" in the future break-up storyline.


I hope so, or else it'll just seem like they made him the weak link of the Shield for no real reason to do with him as much to do with bigging up Ambrose and probably to do with Vince's fetish for big musclemen like Reigns.

Because I personally find Reigns the least interesting or entertaining of the three. I just rarely like the "big, strong dude" type. Some people can do it really damn well. Kane can, for example. Mark Henry definitely can. Roman Reigns... he's good at what he does, don't get me wrong. Dude's got talent. But I can't help but feel like if he wasn't in the Shield he wouldn't be all that notable for most people.

*shrug* I dunno. That's my opinion of Reigns, at least.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Reservoir Angel said:


> I hope so, or else it'll just seem like they made him the weak link of the Shield for no real reason to do with him as much to do with bigging up Ambrose and probably to do with Vince's fetish for big musclemen like Reigns.
> 
> Because I personally find Reigns the least interesting or entertaining of the three. I just rarely like the "big, strong dude" type. Some people can do it really damn well. Kane can, for example. Mark Henry definitely can. Roman Reigns... he's good at what he does, don't get me wrong. Dude's got talent. But I can't help but feel like if he wasn't in the Shield he wouldn't be all that notable for most people.
> 
> *shrug* I dunno. That's my opinion of Reigns, at least.


Remember Reigns is new, the people you named (Kane, Henry) have been in the game for a long time and they started out as just the generic big man. It took a while before they were able to show their personality and prove they were more than that.

You can see a bit of that in Reigns when he goes all "Gangster". His time will come, but for right now he's still in learning mode. This was a big opportunity for him, to head up to the main roster and get that experience and he's taking full advantage of it.

Like he said in the interview, he wants to be the top guy. He has that determination, when they separate I think we will see him shine. But for right now, he's doing good where he's at.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Stroker Ace said:


> Remember Reigns is new, the people you named (Kane, Henry) have been in the game for a long time and they started out as just the generic big man. It took a while before they were able to show their personality and prove they were more than that.
> 
> You can see a bit of that in Reigns when he goes all "Gangster". His time will come, but for right now he's still in learning mode. This was a big opportunity for him, to head up to the main roster and get that experience and he's taking full advantage of it.
> 
> Like he said in the interview, he wants to be the top guy. He has that determination, when they separate I think we will see him shine. But for right now, he's doing good where he's at.


I never looked into it that much. I knew Rollins and Ambrose were big indie guys with years behind them, I just kind of assume Reigns was to. Him being a lot newer to the business than the other two are does kind of lessen my criticisms of him, given he's still cutting his teeth, so to speak.

Because like I said, dude's got talent. And if he's still learning and is only going to get better... then yeah, I can see him being damn remarkable in the future.


----------



## savemefromvince

i like them as a tag team.. but they should have put the IC on Ambrose.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I kind of wish they'd just fuse the Intercontinental and United States championship. We could get much better mid-card feuds. Or just get rid of the US title. Because as of right now, there aren't a lot of people lined up for Dean Ambrose to fight.


----------



## Da Silva




----------



## BaBy FireFly

Da Silva said:


>


This is one of my faves lol...oh to be that guy in the crowd lol


----------



## World Champion X

What A Maneuver said:


> I kind of wish they'd just fuse the Intercontinental and United States championship. We could get much better mid-card feuds. Or just get rid of the US title. Because as of right now, there aren't a lot of people lined up for Dean Ambrose to fight.


There are people that Dean could wrestle and have a decent feud with but Vince doesn't see it that way. :vince2


----------



## Stroker Ace

First the backstage segment, now they're coming down from the ramp. This better not be a regular thing, my god they're becoming _normal_ now *shudders*

And as for their new attack...I have no clue where they're going with that.


----------



## NeyNey

Stroker Ace said:


> And as for their new attack...I have no clue where they're going with that.


Maybe they did it so they have new stuff for that Vince/Triple H bitchfight...


----------



## tbp82

The reason why Seth Rollins doesn't get the attention he deserves has more to do with Roman Reigns and Ambrose than it does with anything he does or doesn't do. He's stuck with Dean Ambrose who is arguably the most overrated wrestler in history (at least by those on this board). So Ambrose gets a lot of unwarranted and undeserved attention. (at least on this board) Then there is Roman Reigns who's has one of the best looks for wrestling we've seen in years. Has the size of a main eventer. Shows more potential than anyone we've seen in years as well. So Seth kinda gets lost between the overly excessive somewhat undeserved praise for Dean Amborse and the legit upside and potential of Roman Reigns. You have Dean Ambrose and his Rowdy Roddy Piper good crazy heel to put the top babyfaces over type potential then you have Roman Reings and his face of the franchise top guy potential. Then you have Seth Rollins and his high flyer potential. He's just overshadowed here.


----------



## NO!

Stroker Ace said:


> Remember Reigns is new, the people you named (Kane, Henry) have been in the game for a long time and they started out as just the generic big man. It took a while before they were able to show their personality and prove they were more than that.



The difference is that Kane and Big Show don't have tons of people pulling for them to become the face of the company, when there's next to no reason for making that a reality. A spear and a "superman punch" are the only things this guy has going for him right now. And while that works perfectly in matches that involve multiple guys, it falls flat when he's one on one. I don't mean to sound pessimistic, but why anyone would put him over Rollins, I have no idea. His look isn't enough to substantiate the suggestion that he's a better worker, which he's not. That's not to rule him out going forward, it's just calling it the way I see it. He has to improve drastically to even be considered for face of the company, let alone a main eventer.


Big isn't better, better is better :henry1


----------



## SubZero3:16

This thread needs some new pics.


----------



## iamnotanugget

This should be their new theme song. Ridiculously catchy. Someone tweeted this to Rollins and he thought it was hilarious.


----------



## World Champion X




----------



## AceFan84

I voted for Reigns not because I think he's the best right now but because I think he could be the next "IT" guy in the company if they do it right. He looks like a future top guy in the making.


----------



## SubZero3:16

iamnotanugget said:


> This should be their new theme song. Ridiculously catchy. Someone tweeted this to Rollins and he thought it was hilarious.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao 

I can't.... I busted out laughing from the beginning. It was a nice effort but they wouldn't be taken seriously with that as a theme song.


----------



## World Champion X

iamnotanugget said:


> This should be their new theme song. Ridiculously catchy. Someone tweeted this to Rollins and he thought it was hilarious.


bama not bad.


----------



## NeyNey

iamnotanugget said:


> This should be their new theme song. Ridiculously catchy. Someone tweeted this to Rollins and he thought it was hilarious.


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Itami

I don't know if anyone brought this up after Raw, and as much as I LOVED Jon fucking Moxley saying "Thank you, sir", that backstage segment on Raw made no fucking sense.

1. First of all, The Shield answers to nobody, so how is that Vickie can control them all of the sudden? Isn't the fact that they're out of control kinda their thing?
2. They're an outsider group working for themselves, so why the fuck are they going around casually backstage when all their backstage promos are in a secret place somewhere???
3. Why are they shaking hands with Vince when they were coming out to scare him and Steph off a couple of weeks back? Nothing happened, but it was still a hook that meant something. And I don't think they were coming to shake hands and say hi to each other.
4. Shouldn't Maddox say something after he got his handed to him by Shield? Shouldn't he be more motivated to control and punish them?


Just... random as hell. Still hate the fact that Shield feels like a part of the show. Announcing a promo segment for them for example makes really no sense even though I get them trying to hook people after commercials and whatnot. I wish they would plan better and utilize their gimmick more properly so they'd come off that much more intimidating.

ALSO, I wouldn't rule out Ambrose hooking up with Vickie Edge-style in the future. Definitely wouldn't put it past him, hehe.


----------



## Mr. I

Itami said:


> I don't know if anyone brought this up after Raw, and as much as I LOVED Jon fucking Moxley saying "Thank you, sir", that backstage segment on Raw made no fucking sense.
> 
> 1. First of all, The Shield answers to nobody, so how is that Vickie can control them all of the sudden? Isn't the fact that they're out of control kinda their thing?
> 2. They're an outsider group working for themselves, so why the fuck are they going around casually backstage when all their backstage promos are in a secret place somewhere???
> 3. Why are they shaking hands with Vince when they were coming out to scare him and Steph off a couple of weeks back? Nothing happened, but it was still a hook that meant something. And I don't think they were coming to shake hands and say hi to each other.
> 4. Shouldn't Maddox say something after he got his handed to him by Shield? Shouldn't he be more motivated to control and punish them?
> 
> 
> Just... random as hell. Still hate the fact that Shield feels like a part of the show. Announcing a promo segment for them for example makes really no sense even though I get them trying to hook people after commercials and whatnot. I wish they would plan better and utilize their gimmick more properly so they'd come off that much more intimidating.
> 
> ALSO, I wouldn't rule out Ambrose hooking up with Vickie Edge-style in the future. Definitely wouldn't put it past him, hehe.


1. Because they know who butters their bread. Vince is the boss, and he's praising them, they're sucking up to them to get the benefits. They are heels, after all

2. They aren't outsiders, they are employed wrestlers. They might do their own thing, but they are still just part of the roster and always have been. That they're out of control and yet part of the roster is what HHH asked Vickie to deal with before Vince interfered.

3. Because he was praising them, they basically were just confirmed to be above the authority on the show. They already flaunt authority, and with the boss endorsing them they're offically able to do whatever they like.

4. Maddox is a wormy wimp.

The Shield are not the nWo or the Aces and Eights, which are rogue groups trying to take over the company. The Shield ARE part of the company, and they're rising through the ranks, not "taking over". Their goal is to be main stars in the company.


----------



## Itami

Those were some bunch of weak answers.

They're employed wrestlers........... I'm talking about their gimmick here, buddy. Obviously they're not trying to take over the company, but they still shouldn't be part of the show. That's the beauty of them. They should get paid and work for somebody. 

They should've had someone trying to find out their motives, find their secret place and possibly their plans. Would've made for some interesting story.

I'm still struggling with their goals and what injustice is to them.

Is their goal really just to be big main stars? How boring? Thought The Shield was supposed to be more than that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Honestly, I don't think the person who came up with the Shield gimmick came up with more than " We fight for justice" and let's introduce them as a group hired by Heyman. 

No one has said why the Shield was allowed to compete for titles. Did Vince decide to give them a contract with the company after taking out their top stars? All we know is that they just started having matches with the roster. In the Heyman/Vince promo it was revealed that these guys are for hire and they don't work for free. If that is so, who in the WWE management decided it was a great idea to hire mercenaries? Now that we've seen them interact with Vickie and Vince we know that they are part of the roster, when did that happen? How?

See there are many questions one could ask about the Shield's situation. There are many holes in their plot because the main focus nonkayfabe was establishing them as future main eventers. Thus the actual story of the Shield got lost along the way. In my opinion, recently the only story that had its plot fully fleshed out was Team Hell No. They were enemies, they went to rehab, they learned to trust each other, Bryan turned into a jealous girlfriend etc. I honestly don't think the WWE intended for people to look that deep into the story of the Shield, just have three guys go out and beat the shit out of the main eventers.

Maybe to solve this the Shield could cut a promo similar to the Wyatt family outside of the ring, showing why they are where they are at in the WWE to cover some of the plot holes.


----------



## Delbusto

Really short, sorry.


----------



## jamal.

SubZero3:16 said:


> Honestly, I don't think the person who came up with the Shield gimmick came up with more than " We fight for justice" and let's introduce them as a group hired by Heyman.
> 
> No one has said why the Shield was allowed to compete for titles. Did Vince decide to give them a contract with the company after taking out their top stars? All we know is that they just started having matches with the roster. In the Heyman/Vince promo it was revealed that these guys are for hire and they don't work for free. If that is so, who in the WWE management decided it was a great idea to hire mercenaries? Now that we've seen them interact with Vickie and Vince we know that they are part of the roster, when did that happen? How?
> 
> See there are many questions one could ask about the Shield's situation. There are many holes in their plot because the main focus nonkayfabe was establishing them as future main eventers. Thus the actual story of the Shield got lost along the way. In my opinion, recently the only story that had its plot fully fleshed out was Team Hell No. They were enemies, they went to rehab, they learned to trust each other, Bryan turned into a jealous girlfriend etc. I honestly don't think the WWE intended for people to look that deep into the story of the Shield, just have three guys go out and beat the shit out of the main eventers.
> 
> Maybe to solve this the Shield could cut a promo similar to the Wyatt family outside of the ring, showing why they are where they are at in the WWE to cover some of the plot holes.



You are looking at it way too much imo. Since their debut at Survivor Series, Cole already informed the audience that they were from NXT so they were already signed to a contract. The way I look at it, the whole justice thing was just for their sake to climb up the WWE ladder and make an impact. Yeah, I wish this Shield storyline was more deeper, I mean it still can, but I really doubt it.


----------



## kendoo

jamal. said:


> You are looking at it way too much imo. Since their debut at Survivor Series, Cole already informed the audience that they were from NXT so they were already signed to a contract. The way I look at it, the whole justice thing was just for their sake to climb up the WWE ladder and make an impact. Yeah, I wish this Shield storyline was more deeper, I mean it still can, but I really doubt it.


I don't think the Shield's real storyline has even started yet.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

I think the shield storyline won't get any deeper. They're pretty stale right now. I don't hve high hopes for creative. 

I wonder if Christin will feud with the shield. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Amber B

Ok they're just trolling the fuck out of us now.
http://instagram.com/p/a3-irpuU1N/













Itami said:


> Those were some bunch of weak answers.
> 
> They're employed wrestlers........... I'm talking about their gimmick here, buddy. Obviously they're not trying to take over the company, but they still shouldn't be part of the show. That's the beauty of them. They should get paid and work for somebody.
> 
> They should've had someone trying to find out their motives, find their secret place and possibly their plans. Would've made for some interesting story.
> 
> I'm still struggling with their goals and what injustice is to them.
> 
> Is their goal really just to be big main stars? How boring? Thought The Shield was supposed to be more than that.


I've been struggling with their goals since about February. Why are they wearing swat gear? How are they serving justice when everyone they have attacked (sans Taker) just get back up again and are better off afterwards, why does every motherfucker look around the arena when they always come out from the same exact place every week? Why isn't anyone trying to find them backstage to beat the hell out of them?
The three of them strutting backstage without a care in the world and not one person trying to attack them was sloppy as well. It isn't "chaos" when everyone knows what they're going to do every damn week.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Amber B said:


> Ok they're just trolling the fuck out of us now.
> http://instagram.com/p/a3-irpuU1N/


Oh dear Jesus lawwdddd 










Whoever invented the replay button was a downright genius.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Amber B said:


> Ok they're just trolling the fuck out of us now.
> http://instagram.com/p/a3-irpuU1N/


...

I want one.


----------



## NeyNey

Amber B said:


> Ok they're just trolling the fuck out of us now.
> http://instagram.com/p/a3-irpuU1N/


His face at the end! :lmao


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I spotted roman and dean towards the left in that workout video seth posted lol...too bad it was not longer lol. also lmao at seths face at the end...what was that? LOL


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> I've been struggling with their goals since about February. Why are they wearing swat gear? How are they serving justice when everyone they have attacked (sans Taker) just get back up again and are better off afterwards, why does every motherfucker look around the arena when they always come out from the same exact place every week? Why isn't anyone trying to find them backstage to beat the hell out of them?
> The three of them strutting backstage without a care in the world and not one person trying to attack them was sloppy as well. It isn't "chaos" when everyone knows what they're going to do every damn week.


Exactly. I love The Shield, and they're the main reason I'm watching, but I just don't get it at this point. We've come a longggg way since their debut, so we need more answers.

The least they can do is give better reason for attacking people, and when they do attack someone, IT SHOULD LEAD TO SOMETHING. All these guys they've been defeating have come back strong. (minus Taker maybe) What wrong have they righted? I guess it doesn't matter because they're not the focal point of the show?

That backstage segment just irked me...they just came off as some bunch of normal guys walking backstage, ugh.


On a sidenote, I'm so fucking happy for a potential feud between Ambrose and Christian. Hopefully they'll make it a big feud and they give some decent reasons for attacking him, etc etc.


----------



## kendoo

BaBy FireFly said:


> I spotted roman and dean towards the left in that workout video seth posted lol...too bad it was not longer lol. also lmao at seths face at the end...what was that? LOL


What a face


----------



## Amber B

Why?
WHY?


----------



## NeyNey

Amber B said:


> Why?
> WHY?


Damn, Dean with that body of god.








Can't wait for the day he finally wrestles without his Shield gear again. 
A glorious day of bright shining sanctity. It will go down in history.

And can't wait for RAW tonight.

*OH GOD!!!*










This looks so much better than the first one!!!! Fucking awesome!
Will totally buy it with some extra money I get in July. Holy moly.

YAY, BUY!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

I just posted that in the GD <3

So getting that as a summer gift for myself.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

NeyNey said:


> Damn, Dean with that body of god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the day he finally wrestles without his Shield gear again.
> A glorious day of bright shining sanctity. It will go down in history.
> 
> And can't wait for RAW tonight.
> 
> *OH GOD!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks so much better than the first one!!!! Fucking awesome!
> Will totally buy it with some extra money I get in July. Holy moly.
> 
> YAY, BUY!


HOLY FUCK!!!

That shirt is awesome!!!


----------



## NeyNey

BlackaryDaggery said:


> So getting that as a summer gift for myself.


(Y) :agree:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> Damn, Dean with that body of god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the day he finally wrestles without his Shield gear again.
> A glorious day of bright shining sanctity. It will go down in history.
> 
> And can't wait for RAW tonight.
> 
> *OH GOD!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks so much better than the first one!!!! Fucking awesome!
> Will totally buy it with some extra money I get in July. Holy moly.
> 
> YAY, BUY!


*DAT SHIRT!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark: *Must. Buy. DAT. SHIRT!!!* :homer :homer :homer
The downside of the SWAT gear on The Shield is that we won't see them wear their merch on themselves. :vettel

and btw am I alone here or is Dean looking damn huge in that pic. :shocked:


----------



## NeyNey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *DAT SHIRT!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark: *Must. Buy. DAT. SHIRT!!!* :homer :homer :homer
> The downside of the SWAT gear on The Shield is that we won't see them wear their merch on themselves. :vettel
> 
> and btw am I alone here or is Dean looking damn huge in that pic. :shocked:


Jeah man, it really looks fucking great!

Nope, he _DOES_ look fucking huge.  His body transformation is amazing.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

When has WWE made a shirt THAT bad ass, I wouldn't look like a complete fool wearing it in public. Probably my favorite since the classic CM PUNK BITW Shirt in 2011.


----------



## TankOfRate

They are really trying to sell this "WILL VICKIE PUNISH THEM~?" thing for Raw tonight. It's just... I hate to see this angle lose momentum so quickly and that is pretty much what's happening. It's like they've realized that there is literally nobody left for them to feud with (now that the Hell No/Orton thing has been done to death) and they're trying to do some Shield v Authority mess to compensate. To be honest, is there really anything plausible that they could be doing right now? It feels like they're headed to break-up territory and it sucks because there is SO much they could have done with this.

Although with that being said, I'm hoping for a pleasant surprise on Raw. 



Amber B said:


> Why?
> WHY?


----------



## PUNKY

i still think that their stuck in limbo at the moment with the no real opponents because the wyatt family havnt debuted yet,though hopefully they will tonight so they can get things started. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Amber B said:


> Why?
> WHY?


The Shield really knows how to give back to the fans :watson :watson :watson


----------



## THANOS

> The July 2013 issue of WWE Magazine has a feature titled “The Scars of the Superstars” featuring WWE United States Champion Dean Ambrose. Below is an excerpt:
> 
> _ *Dean Ambrose*
> “The big one that runs up and down my back I received in a ‘Barbwire Death Match’ in Germany back around 2009. I was facing a known independent rival of mine. We needed up so tangled in the barbed wire that it was in my hair, in my face and my arm was wrapped up in it – basically my whole body was lodged in there with him. Think Terry Funk and Sabu from 1994. At one point we were tangled like two chickens, so much so that it took two or three guys with wire-cutters about 10 minutes to get both of us out. I like the scar, though. It looks cool even though people never really get to see it. There are always emergency guys on call for matches like that one, and they just stitched me right up. But you wake up the next day in the hotel room, and the bed looks like a crime scene, and your T-shirt is stuck to your back because you’re covered in dried plasma. My next match was the very next day: It was just a weekend tour, you know, nothing too crazy.”_
> 
> The July 2013 issue of WWE Magazine is now out on newsstands everywhere.


It's always surreal to hear about those CZW death matches, and even more surreal that Ambrose was able to get past that and become a success in the WWE of all places.


----------



## Callisto

Amber B said:


> Why?
> WHY?


fffffffff


----------



## Neil_totally

the storyline has, as with pretty much every character in wrestling, only been there as a vague guideline to get them through feuds and matches. I have no issue with it not becoming THE BIGGEST STORYLINE EVER IN THE HISTORY OF STORIES as long as they keep momentum, which they are certainly doing. Every wrestler/stable has to move on, it's no big deal. All this over analyzing is stupid, you might as well ask for an in depth explanation as to why Stone Cold wasn't fired after his first run in with Vince.

edit: I think they're doing a decent job of incorporating them slowly into the roster without just splitting them up.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

MoxleyMoxx said:


> The downside of the SWAT gear on The Shield is that we won't see them wear their merch on themselves. :vettel


Surely a bigger downside to the SWAT gear is that they're far too covered up for some people's liing...


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I am on my phone so can not do a gif reaction but dayum! What is up with theys shirtless pics coming from? However i am not complaining, keep them coming i am just curious lol.

Love the new shirt.

I have seen the pic of his scar, there are two of them but the one is really long and thick. I just recently watched that match and they got stuck in that barbed wire bad! It was all stuck in moxs hair and everything.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Where can I watch the Moxley barbed wire death match?


----------



## SubZero3:16

So all we got tonight was a far off shot of the shield? Phooey.


----------



## x78

Looks like winning the titles has seen them fade into obscurity as we had all feared. I wonder what Ambrose will be doing at the PPV. Probably nothing


----------



## Bushmaster

That was not enough Shield tonight. I marked out as usual for there awesome music but all they did was stare at the Uso's. They have a couple weeks to make a feud with the Uso's passable.


----------



## Chrome

Disappointed in the lack of Shield tonight. Should've at least gone to the ring and beat down the Usos. Sure maybe it's predictable these days, but it's still tons of fun to watch.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> So all we got tonight was a far off shot of the shield? Phooey.


That gif made me think of this lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> Where can I watch the Moxley barbed wire death match?


The one I watched was on his DVD collection.


----------



## Punkholic

Not enough Shield tonight. Was expecting them to attack The Usos.


----------



## connormurphy13

Ambrose needs to be in WHC MITB match and the Shield need to make this Uso's feud as believable as possible because we all know what's gonna happen


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Im actually excited for shield vs usos. The Usos can sure put on a match.

But the shield have been so stale lately. It's sad. When's the last time they talked on the mic? Like 3 weeks?more? I have a feeling creative is giving up on them.


----------



## Ashly

Punkholic said:


> Not enough Shield tonight. Was expecting them to attack The Usos.


Same. I was really disappointed that we didn't get to see more of them.


----------



## JonnyMars94

I will be thoroughly disappointed if Dean Ambrose doesn't feud with CM Punk at all anytime soon. The promos between the two would be amazing to say the least and the matches, well, we all know they would steal every show they appeared on. Also, is any one else super stoked for the Wyatts to clash with the hounds of justice? fuck yeah!


----------



## deathslayer

JonnyMars94 said:


> I will be thoroughly disappointed if Dean Ambrose doesn't feud with CM Punk at all anytime soon. The promos between the two would be amazing to say the least and the matches, well, we all know they would steal every show they appeared on. Also, is any one else super stoked for the Wyatts to clash with the hounds of justice? fuck yeah!


Them going against each other last time in FCW was a joyful to watch.


----------



## JY57

good to see The Usos being # 1 Contenders. I know The Shield will win, but I like it since like The Usos


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

THANOS said:


> It's always surreal to hear about those CZW death matches, and even more surreal than Ambrose was able to get past that and become a success in the WWE of all places.


Tell me about it. It's just unbelievable to think that just 3-4 years ago he was fighting established deathmatch guys like Nick Gage, Thumbtack Jack etc and now he's fighting former WWE World Champions like Orton, Bryan, Kane etc. 



Reservoir Angel said:


> Surely a bigger downside to the SWAT gear is that they're far too covered up for some people's liing...


I knew someone would say that. :



wrestlingistkrieg said:


> Where can I watch the Moxley barbed wire death match?


I'm not sure but I think he's referring to his No Rope Barbed Wire match against Drake Younger in wXw Germany. I highly recommend buying the DVD which has that and 13 other matches AND the best damn shoot interview 4ever. You can buy it from SmartMarkVideo or try your luck and find it somewhere else. 

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/jon-moxley-dvd-stories-from-the-streets-the-jon-moxley-story.html


----------



## NeyNey

NeyNey said:


> Hopefully more airtime than on Smackdown. :agree:


What was that? ...Really?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

At least we get some dean and shield action on main event and smackdown


----------



## Cmpunk91

Dean Ambrose should win the Smackdown MITB and become world champ!


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

aww man no new shirtless shield pics? I had a crappy day and I was looking forward to some fangirl posts :$


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I just came across this, have not seen any seth or dean ones yet though...if anyone does come across them, post them please and thank you


----------



## TankOfRate

Moar shirtless Shield with bonus clothed Cesaro










God I love pro wrestling.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TankOfRate said:


> Moar shirtless Shield with bonus clothed Cesaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I love pro wrestling.


Oh dear lord :faint: I just can't....:yum: These pics just made my morning.
God bless you my child for sharing.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

TankOfRate said:


> Moar shirtless Shield with bonus clothed Cesaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I love pro wrestling.


oh dear have mercy!!  

Are they making special visits to certain gyms each state they go to for shows? If so, boys when you come here please come to my gym! LOL


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

If you guys have read the Smackdown spoilers,it looks like Shield as a group is subtly getting depushed,while Ambrose as a single competitor is getting pushed,weird.


----------



## Asenath

BaBy FireFly said:


> I just came across this, have not seen any seth or dean ones yet though...if anyone does come across them, post them please and thank you


. . .I think I just ovulated.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> . . .I think I just ovulated.


LMFAO! Hehe

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bo Wyatt

From the recent pics im more and more sure about my statement that Roman can be a great face of the company guy - wwe title guy.


----------



## NeyNey

Tower-high Statues of shirtless Dean Ambrose should stand in capitals all over the world. :drake2


----------



## DannyMack

Spoiler: SD



I think Dean Ambrose should win the WHC MITB ladder match (if he's featured in that match).

I could see a scenario where Rollins & Reigns interfere to help him win. Fast forward to early next year, Ambrose cashes in and is victorious. He then begins to claim how he is above Rollins & Reigns because he's a world champ. He'd tag himself in to matches to gain victories and snatches the mic out their hands when they try to speak. Eventually they turn on Ambrose and say that he wouldn't' even be champ if it wasn't for them. Ambrose could cost Rollins & Reigns the tag titles in a title match and Rollins & Reigns could do the same to Ambrose, where he loses the US title. This would lead to a Rollins face turn and Reigns face/tweener turn which would culminate with a triple threat match at WM XXX between all 3 of them for the WHC. It would be a fresh and exciting feud for the WHC and could be a show-stealer of a match.

BOOK IT!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

UltimateOppitunist said:


> If you guys have read the Smackdown spoilers,it looks like Shield as a group is subtly getting depushed,while Ambrose as a single competitor is getting pushed,weird.





Spoiler: SD! Spoiler



Yea it's definitely odd that after beating all kinds of super teams they lose to The Usos and Christian of all people. Though in the name of honesty, I gotta admit, it's refreshing to see them lose cleanly every once in a while. 

Now that Im being honest here, I'm more worried about their direction or lack thereof than them losing. They need more promo time. They need a big summer angle.


----------



## Kratosx23

UltimateOppitunist said:


> If you guys have read the Smackdown spoilers,it looks like Shield as a group is subtly getting depushed,while Ambrose as a single competitor is getting pushed,weird.


Well, I should hope so, he's the good one. He can't carry those two forever.


----------



## Da Silva

They do need more promo time, it's just damn irresponsible of the WWE to have a mic worker as good as Ambrose and not use him at every opportunity.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Lack of promo time is becoming a little frustrating. I figured when they were shown backstage last week it was their way of taking away some of their mystery, thus allowing them to be more chatty. It makes me wish the Wyatt family were here sooner so they can get to their feud. That's going to be so damn good.


----------



## NeyNey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Spoiler: SD! Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it's definitely odd that after beating all kinds of super teams they lose to The Usos and Christian of all people. Though in the name of honesty, I gotta admit, it's refreshing to see them lose cleanly every once in a while.
> 
> Now that Im being honest here, I'm more worried about their direction or lack thereof than them losing. They need more promo time. They need a big summer angle.





Spoiler: Smackdown



I just wonder, why they make this new fucking awesome Shield shirt when their push seems to decrease a bit? 
I expected they would do something, so the new shirt would have some kind of meaning. :lol
But whateves, doesn't matter, I will buy it so fucking hard anyway.



Spoiler: Smackdown again, don't read if you wanna be suprised.



I hate Spoilers. 
Fuck tumblr.
This Friday, I would have had one of the greatest mark out moments ever. 
I know it because only reading it I screamed like a little bitch. 

** Ambrose was announced as a participant in the Smackdown Money In The Bank ladder match.*
































































































BITCHES!!!










^ GOAT


----------



## Strongside

I'll be sad the day The Shield breaks up. Hopefully they'll be together for a while still.


----------



## Stroker Ace

TankOfRate said:


> Moar shirtless Shield with bonus clothed Cesaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I love pro wrestling.


My morning just became better. 

I love all you ladies.


----------



## Bryan D.

TankOfRate said:


> Moar shirtless Shield with bonus clothed Cesaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I love pro wrestling.


DAT SWAG ROMAN REIGNS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rollins is a beast for a guy his height. I wonder if he slims down alittle bit once the Shield breaks up and he's a singles babyface.


----------



## Callisto

TankOfRate said:


> Moar shirtless Shield with bonus clothed Cesaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I love pro wrestling.


Cesaro and Ambrose in one? It's like I've come out of the most brutal exorcism and been seized by the HOLY SPIRIT.

What is life? What is it, my fellow beings?


----------



## SonoShion

I hope you dedicated your 2000th post to something special NEY.


----------



## Amber B

TankOfRate said:


> Moar shirtless Shield with bonus clothed Cesaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I love pro wrestling.


Why are they doing this though?


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Strongside said:


> I'll be sad the day The Shield breaks up. Hopefully they'll be together for a while still.


I was actually just thinking I wouldn't mind seeing them split up soon...not that I don't like them together, of course they are great, but they're not really being given much to do, and I know they have so much more to offer.

I want to see psycho Ambrose cutting promos like that one in FCW after he lost to Regal. They are always saying how crazy and eccentric he is, lets see it in action. And Rollins is a natural face who could get super over based on his ring skills if he can let loose. I know people make this comparison all the time but he really is like Jeff Hardy crossed with CM Punk. As for Reigns, honestly his few promos in NXT as "the thoroughbred" were kind of shit (though the character idea is not bad) and he is the one who benefits most from this association - however he certainly does have a star quality about him and it would be cool to see what he could do on his own.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Stroker Ace said:


> My morning just became better.
> 
> I love all you ladies.


They're all beefing up, but I'm just glad Ambrose is the most to better his chances as a main event player.


----------



## SubZero3:16

This man right here...


----------



## cindel25

TankOfRate said:


> Moar shirtless Shield with bonus clothed Cesaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I love pro wrestling.


Ambrose eyes are ice blue...he's staring into my soul. 

Regins...lawd

Rollins...gurrrrrrrrlll

:yum:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

What in the fuck has this thread become?


----------



## Luchini

TakeMyGun said:


> What in the fuck has this thread become?


The thread for female (and male?) Shield fans to make them get moist. *shudders*


----------



## Luchini

Double post


----------



## Asenath

TakeMyGun said:


> What in the fuck has this thread become?


". . .has this thread *become*?"

Sugar, it's been this way since the beginning. Thanks for catching up.

On topic: Unf. I think those pictures of Roman and Antonio being cute with all those little children are better than Prozac. Look at that smile. Look at those arms.

Arms. ;aksdjf;alskdfj;aldsfkj;


----------



## Stroker Ace

Dean looks like he got his 20 year old body back. 

Which means that ass must be mint right now.


----------



## TankOfRate

SubZero3:16 said:


> This man right here...


You know, I think I've begun to establish the hierarchy of The Shield.

Reigns is the one whose babies you would have because there'd be too much shame attached to anything dirty, Rollins is the one who you'd do dirty and then have intense feelings of shame and remorse because of how adorable he is, and Ambrose is the one you would hit and hit and hit and hit and hit relentlessly until the crazy finally manages to catch up with you and you quit it with the quickness.

When you think about it, they are such a well-rounded and cleverly crafted stable. I think the WWE did this on purpose.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

When I heard about this guy I watched some of his old indy matches and were so so to me, but I focused on you tube his promos who are awesome and stopped searching for videos of his matches... in the end I luv this guy and I actually want him on the main event but.

He bores the fuck out of me when he wrestles, hes not bad in the ring I agree and I like his selling... but he lacks something I can't put it on words I just lose interest on all his solo matches, he was always like this? or he nerfed his ring style in order of dunno.. fit the gimmick?


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

His match against Kofi was pretty good to me, although his matches were Kane were bad, but I wouldn't blame Ambrose for that.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



MaybeLock said:


> His match against Kofi was pretty good to me, although his matches were Kane were bad, but I wouldn't blame Ambrose for that.


I forgot that match with Kofi xD, yes it was good but if I forget it was because he bored me at some point.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

His in ring work is not that great, but he can certainly go.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

His big singles feud was with KANE, is that fair to judge him on? Sure he's no Daniel Bryan or Randy Orton, the cream of the crop, but he isn't bad by any means. His big key factor is his mic work.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



TakeMyGun said:


> His big singles feud was with KANE, is that fair to judge him on? Sure he's no Daniel Bryan or Randy Orton, the cream of the crop, but he isn't bad by any means. *His big key factor is his mic work.*


And I'm okay with him getting WWE and WHC reigns with just that, yes he bores me in the ring now but his promos are so good that he gonna make me invested on the matches more, but the questions it's still there, he was always like this on the ring? or he tune his ring style since his WWE debut?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



Brodus Clay said:


> And I'm okay with him getting WWE and WHC reigns with just that, yes he bores me in the ring now but his promos are so good that he gonna make me invested on the matches more, but the questions it's still there, he was always like this on the ring? or he tune his ring style since his WWE debut?


Watch his 30 Minute Iron Man Match with Seth Rollins, that was a good match to showcase his skills.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Ambrose is just average at best in ring IMO. But his character/mic skills will make up for it.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

Ambrose has always worked a slower paced match and was never known for putting on classics. dunno why everyone started dick riding when he got signed and started acting as if he were the new Bryan Danielson.

As with the case of guys like Sin Cara, Del Rio and Zack Ryder, eventually people will jump off the Ambrose bandwagon.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



TakeMyGun said:


> Watch his *30 Minute* Iron Man Match with Seth Rollins, that was a good match to showcase his skills.


I'm gonna watch the Man of Steel in a few minutes so can't now, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*






2nd best WWE match of 2011.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

His ring skills were never his strongest point, especially when he has always worked at a slower pace. His best matches have been with guys that are smaller or faster than him (Danielson in DGUSA, Aries, Rollins, Callihan, Robert Anthony). Put him in the ring with a Kane or Brodie Lee and it's drizzling shits in slow motion.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

Does anyone know from what event his match with Callihan was in CZW? If they had more than one match in CZW well, still list them. Anyway, my point is, that match freaking ruled!


----------



## connormurphy13

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

He's a decent technical wrestler but nothing special. He's more of a storyteller in the ring with the ability to sell and injury and play psychological games...especially in gimmick matches like back in his CZW days. Also he's put on good matches with Danielson, Rollins, and even Regal


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



Amber B said:


> His ring skills were never his strongest point, especially when he has always worked at a slower pace. His best matches have been with guys that are smaller or faster than him (Danielson in DGUSA, Aries, Rollins, Callihan, Robert Anthony). Put him in the ring with a Kane or Brodie Lee and it's drizzling shits in slow motion.


This.

Ambrose is good. But Rollins is the ring general of this group. Can't wait until he goes on his own.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



sharkboy22 said:


> Does anyone know from what event his match with Callihan was in CZW? If they had more than one match in CZW well, still list them. Anyway, my point is, that match freaking ruled!


Swinging for the Fences.


----------



## messi

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

He is decent in the ring, but because he is so good on the mic that his marks tend to overrate the heck out of him. Just because you can sell doesn't mean you're good in the ring.


----------



## We're Coming2013

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

I think he has good in ring skills but not amazing. He is so good on the mic, great at selling and is always in character. He will be one of the biggest heels in the company.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

GOAT


----------



## Slider575

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

I feel completely different, he is one of the most compelling wrestlers on the roster right now to watch in the ring. He has his own distinct style so much more than other people do so every match is interesting. It is not his technical skill that makes it good it watch it is how he does it. The guy is a total package in my opinion I hope to see him in the main event by this time next year


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



Lightning said:


> GOAT


Dat ending.

Dusty- "He reminds me of a young James Dean."

As if there's an old one. :lmao


----------



## papercuts_hurt

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

People have pretty much covered everything here - I think he's solid, strongest points are storytelling and selling in that order, not necessarily able to carry guys but he can certainly do his part and put on really excellent matches with guys who are top notch (I know top notch guys get good matches from everyone but I mean better than normal). That match with Rollins is a good example.

The one thing that hasn't been touched on is his move set - to me move set is a big part of what makes a guy entertaining in the ring, and he's pretty solid in that department in my opinion although I suppose he could be better. Not super flashy, but I kind of like the old-school style. I love that he busted out the crossface chickenwing recently, he's got real nice crisp execution on basic moves like the DDT or backdrop...I like the moves against the ropes he seems to favor - knee to the gut right off the rebound, dropkick to guy caught up in the ropes, body shots against the ropes. He did a top rope butterfly suplex recently that was dope. 

The bulldog driver is OK for a finish but I do think he could use to import some of his indy moves as more high impact stuff to spice stuff up and that might make people like him better in ring...the one hitter in particular would be sweet against smaller guys (its almost like a brainbuster but I think you could do it in WWE its doesn't end much different from like an implant DDT), hook and ladder (glam slam) too. I liked him using Regal's moves in FCW too, he should keep the knee trembler I love that move.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



x78 said:


> 2nd best WWE match of 2011.


What was better? LOL Cena vs Punk?


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> What was better? LOL Cena vs Punk?


Yeah, Cena vs Punk is one of my favorite matches of all time. But I enjoyed Ambrose vs Rollins more than HHH vs Undertaker at Wrestlemania.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



x78 said:


> Yeah, Cena vs Punk is one of my favorite matches of all time. But I enjoyed Ambrose vs Rollins more than HHH vs Undertaker at Wrestlemania.


I watched all the build to Punk vs Cena, and thought it was overall done to perfection with the match included. This match, I only watched this match in this feud/build and was marking like a little kid. At the time I wasn't even familiar with either of them much.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

Ambrose/Rollins and Ambrose/Regal are GOAT matches. He's a great worker.


----------



## We're Coming2013

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

He is one of my favorite wrestlers right now and I think he should definitely win MITB


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

He is average.. He is the type of wrestler that can do a great thing
with some difficulty.

But he is fucking bad if you compare him with guys like Seth Rollins, Cm Punk or Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Quintana

It doesn't seem like he is letting his full potential out yet. What he does do he does really well, but his psychology and selling are his strong points right now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NO!

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

It depends what you're looking for. He's fantastic when it comes to psychology, storytelling, selling, and facial expressions. He is a master in those categories. Is he some master technician? an athletically gifted high flyer? No. He has a slower and more methodical style in the ring but one that is also very unique. I don't think his ring work is astonishing by any means, but if you look at his overall talent, he certainly has what it takes to be one of the top stars in the very near future.


----------



## Berbz

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

I wouldn't say that this is exactly what is wrong with modern day wrestling fans or that they were spoilt by Attitude Era/Ruthless Aggression but I grew up in a time where slow paced wrestling was the main attraction. Dean Ambrose is very old school in his work, I believe fans of today want to see just a match with great spots and counters but I definitely prefer Ambrose-type wrestlers. 

Those wrestlers who can bring it on the microphone like no other as well as work any type of match, he can do those spotfests and take the big bumps but I prefer his psychology in the ring, his story telling is out of this world and that is very hard to find within the WWE right now. His Kane matches weren't the best but Kane never really had good matches with anyone other than people who could really really lead a match. I loved the moment in the Kane match though where he tried to use the old school on him, that was brilliant.

There is an aura about Dean Ambrose and I am sure the WWE knows about it from the way he conducts himself on the microphone to his story telling and professionalism in the ring. He is still awfully young too in wrestling terms and I personally can not wait to see him bust his ass to the main event where I feel he deserves to be.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

He definitely isn't one of those guys that can just go out there and be a wrestling purist on any given night. He needs opportunities to showcase his character's nuances and fight a more style based match than just straight up wrestle. 

Which is why I don't understand why he wasn't more vicious in his match with Kane. Him facing a monster is the perfect opportunity to showcase his "afraid of nothing" pyscho attitude. But for some reason WWE wanted Kane to look overly strong in that match. Like what... are we getting a Kane super push or something? There was no reason for WWE to protect Kane as much as they did in that match.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



connormurphy13 said:


> He's a decent technical wrestler but nothing special. He's more of a storyteller in the ring with the ability to sell and injury and play psychological games...especially in gimmick matches like back in his CZW days. Also he's put on good matches with Danielson, Rollins, and even Regal


Exactly this. He's a bit like CM Punk, not a great athlete (despite what Michael Cole says on commentary, must've his notes mixed up with Rollins') but a masterful storyteller. He's great at controlling the crowd, his facial expressions are top notch, sells and paces the matches very well. Psychologically he's very, very good.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

I prefer Seth Rollins to him overall as a wrestler. Dean Ambrose is not a stellar athlete, nor is he a highly skilled wrestler. He is a GOOD in ring performer, but not a top level performer. If you are into his gimmick though you will love him. I am kind of on and off with him.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

He is the 2nd best when it comes to ringwork in the Shield. His matches with Kane were pretty dull but I can't put all the blame on him there.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

It his promo work that stands him out not his ring work. He basically plays Heath Ledger's The Joker that's why many on here mark out for him.

He's the modern day Roddy Piper, put him in the ring with a top worker you get great matches but he can't carry an average one to one.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

The match with Kane bored me tbh. But other than that I think he's damn good in ring. Always room for improvement and the fact he's epic on the mic will lead him to a ME spot one day!


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

His is no Daniel Bryan technically, but his unique emotions/expressions and storytelling is really what stands out when he's in the ring. 

Still, he does have a pretty good knowledge of moves that hasn't been utilized fully (his crossface chickenwing on Kofi was awesome). You can't judge his skills with his match against Kane because 1: Kane is consistent and reliable, but really isn't that good of a wrestler; 2: All Ambrose's matches with Kane were used as fillers for the show - too short, with no real finish (DQs, count outs).

Just give him more time in matches and he will shine (e.g. iron man match with Seth Rollins).


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



FingazMc said:


> The match with Kane bored me tbh. But other than that I think he's damn good in ring. Always room for improvement and the fact he's epic on the mic will lead him to a ME spot one day!


That's because Kane is boring in the ring. He doesn't have good matches very often. Ambrose did what he could. His matches with Kofi Kingston were way better for some reason. And yeah, you're right, the fact that he's absolutely terrific on the mic will lead him to the main-event sooner or later.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

He's more of a seller than a wrestler. He can sell like no other and that's cause of his charisma. His mic work is on top with the best though. I could watch Ambrose promos for hours.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

His ring psychology make up for it and his insane character help.


----------



## The King of Harts

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

Lol. People got on the bandwagon and pretended they were familiar with Dean's indy work and raved about how great it was; then we find out Rollins wrestles circles around him.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



The King of Harts said:


> Lol. People got on the bandwagon and pretended they were familiar with Dean's indy work and raved about how great it was; then we find out Rollins wrestles circles around him.


Anybody who taught Ambrose was better then Rollins in Ring should be shot. Tyler Black was a Ring of Honor champ back in the day when it meant something.


----------



## Itami

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

I think I know what he's lacking: good comebacks.

Where Rollins would do his sudden dropkick, or a sudden attack on the turnbuckle corner, Ambrose' comebacks are usually just a punch or something. And by comebacks I mean, when the face suddenly gets the upperhand, but then the heel stops their momentum again. I've noticed this in his matches with Kofi. His offense/moveset is simply not as exciting as some others, or he doesn't use them that way. 

It's funny though, Rollins is clearly a better wrestler, but I'm always more interested in Dean's matches because of the weird shit he's doing. His character makes up for it.


----------



## donlesnar

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

seth rollins better than ambrose


----------



## Defei

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

Average.


----------



## truk83

I would be shocked if Ambrose doesn't win the MITB WHC match. Unless The Wyatt Family interrupts?


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



Itami said:


> I think I know what he's lacking: good comebacks.
> 
> Where Rollins would do his sudden dropkick, or a sudden attack on the turnbuckle corner, Ambrose' comebacks are usually just a punch or something. And by comebacks I mean, when the face suddenly gets the upperhand, but then the heel stops their momentum again. I've noticed this in his matches with Kofi. His offense/moveset is simply not as exciting as some others, or he doesn't use them that way.
> 
> It's funny though, Rollins is clearly a better wrestler, but I'm always more interested in Dean's matches because of the weird shit he's doing. His character makes up for it.


Great post that certainly would help me to get more entertained when he wrestle.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

Ambrose is a great wrestler. He's not one dimensional. He can hang with the best of them and put on a MOTYC.


----------



## Bushmaster




----------



## Amber B

TankOfRate said:


> You know, I think I've begun to establish the hierarchy of The Shield.
> 
> Reigns is the one whose babies you would have because there'd be too much shame attached to anything dirty, Rollins is the one who you'd do dirty and then have intense feelings of shame and remorse because of how adorable he is, and Ambrose is the one you would hit and hit and hit and hit and hit relentlessly until the crazy finally manages to catch up with you and you quit it with the quickness.
> 
> When you think about it, they are such a well-rounded and cleverly crafted stable. I think the WWE did this on purpose.


Truer words have never been spoken. 









Ambrose is _that guy_ in Lifetime movies. This shouldn't be an attractive quality.

WHY IS HE DOING THIS?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> Truer words have never been spoken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose is _that guy_ in Lifetime movies. This shouldn't be an attractive quality.
> 
> WHY IS HE DOING THIS?


LOL I thought the same exact thing


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



Itami said:


> I think I know what he's lacking: good comebacks.
> 
> Where Rollins would do his sudden dropkick, or a sudden attack on the turnbuckle corner, Ambrose' comebacks are usually just a punch or something. And by comebacks I mean, when the face suddenly gets the upperhand, but then the heel stops their momentum again. I've noticed this in his matches with Kofi. His offense/moveset is simply not as exciting as some others, or he doesn't use them that way.
> 
> It's funny though, Rollins is clearly a better wrestler, but I'm always more interested in Dean's matches because of the weird shit he's doing. His character makes up for it.


That's a good point. And yes Dean made up with his storytelling, and so far I'm more interested in watching him wrestle than watching rollins.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*

I believe hes lacking something to really make you like him while hes wreslting. GOOD

If anything this helps him out as a bad guy. You shouldnt be liking a bad guy when hes wrestling


----------



## Brye

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



The King of Harts said:


> Lol. People got on the bandwagon and pretended they were familiar with Dean's indy work and raved about how great it was; then we find out Rollins wrestles circles around him.


I honestly don't think too many people thought Ambrose was better than Rollins in the ring. I know not everyone is fond of Rollins' ROH work but I think he was certainly better on the Indies.

However, I still think Ambrose is good in the ring with great ring presence and storytelling. He really got better when he came to FCW.


----------



## TankOfRate

The thing about Ambrose is he's a total throwback. He's not one of those guys you should be throwing on Raw for filler matches every week, his style is 100% about psychology and story-telling, like people have already said. Unless you're someone who's personally into that slowed down style then I get why Ambrose's work may not be your cup of tea. Dude is a character in and out and that is why his matches with Rollins, Regal and Punk were so damn good- because he is in his element when he's given the chance to have a match that's built up, that feels personal. For me at least, that's why he's my favourite *wrestler* of the group, because all that methodical shit is what interests me the most.

Rollins is definitely someone who's more suitable to the way the product is right now tbh. Unlike Ambrose you can put him on TV every week and he will have a match that will really get people going. Although with that being said, I think the developmental system has genuinely helped both of them SO much. Ambrose has learned to speed up and Rollins has learned how to slow down. Rollins has gotten a lot better recently and it shows. He's probably going to go down that Bryan-esque line of being the go-to ring general. I do think people underestimate how good he can be tbh.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I don't know if this has been posted already earlier but here it goes:

*The Shield as WWE's Newest Sex Symbols*
http://www.layfieldreport.com/Tom-Clark_The-Shield-as-WWEs-Newest-Sex-S.blog


----------



## SubZero3:16

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I don't know if this has been posted already earlier but here it goes:
> 
> *The Shield as WWE's Newest Sex Symbols*
> http://www.layfieldreport.com/Tom-Clark_The-Shield-as-WWEs-Newest-Sex-S.blog


Well it only took them seven months to figure this out. It was great that the writer acknowledged that what drew the women in was their looks but they stayed because of the wrestling.

But good lord, the three of those men got something for everybody. Sometimes you don't even know who to look at. But it's working isn't it? People are tuning in for whatever reason and at the end of the day that's more money in Vince's pocket.


----------



## TankOfRate

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I don't know if this has been posted already earlier but here it goes:
> 
> *The Shield as WWE's Newest Sex Symbols*
> http://www.layfieldreport.com/Tom-Clark_The-Shield-as-WWEs-Newest-Sex-S.blog


:lmao :lmao :lmao

WE'RE FINALLY RUNNIN' SHIT Y'ALL

My favourite thing about all of this are AJ and Kaitlyn's Shield tweets tbh. The Shield WOMandom has been the most entertaining thing to come out of wrestling in God knows how long. While all the dudes are busy trolling each other about whatever Superstar is being pushed this month, or complaining about some other dude's physique, the chicks are taking The Shield to places WWE Creative does not even know exist. In return I'm expecting some fan service. I want to see a Superstar Search (complete with swimsuit contests, ass shaking etc), making out, smaller wrestling tights. I'll be here waiting.


But for real though, it always blows my mind that dudes can be so freakin' dense. Women exist???? And they watch wrestling???? And some like hot men???? And some also like to watch good wrestling??? What is this crazy new world!!! What next- we'll reach the startling revelation that these broads may also start taking more interest if more broads were wrestling on TV?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Is this Seth? LOL! What throws me off is I can not see the blonde in his hair lol. If not who the hell is it? lol


----------



## Neil_totally

I know folk have issues with the way the Shield's story has slid off-track from their big arc when they arrived, but for me, I think WWE have done a great job of slowly integrating them into the general roster _without_ breaking them up, which is a brilliant thing to do, as it gives them more longevity as a team.


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> Is this Seth? LOL! What throws me off is I can not see the blonde in his hair lol. If not who the hell is it? lol


Some hot guy making me breakfast. :lol

It kinda looks a lot like him though, and he does make those silly faces.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

BaBy FireFly said:


> Is this Seth? LOL! What throws me off is I can not see the blonde in his hair lol. If not who the hell is it? lol


*Do you smell what Seth Rollins is cookin'?* :rock4


----------



## NO!

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> WE'RE FINALLY RUNNIN' SHIT Y'ALL
> 
> My favourite thing about all of this are AJ and Kaitlyn's Shield tweets tbh. The Shield WOMandom has been the most entertaining thing to come out of wrestling in God knows how long. While all the dudes are busy trolling each other about whatever Superstar is being pushed this month, or complaining about some other dude's physique, the chicks are taking The Shield to places WWE Creative does not even know exist. In return I'm expecting some fan service. I want to see a Superstar Search (complete with swimsuit contests, ass shaking etc), making out, smaller wrestling tights. I'll be here waiting.
> 
> 
> But for real though, it always blows my mind that dudes can be so freakin' dense. Women exist???? And they watch wrestling???? And some like hot men???? And some also like to watch good wrestling??? What is this crazy new world!!! What next- we'll reach the startling revelation that these broads may also start taking more interest if more broads were wrestling on TV?


I have to admit that it kind of bugs me how almost everything The Shield does is sexualized. I'm not complaining about finding them attractive or anything and commenting on their looks, but sometimes it seems to outweigh any actual interest regarding their work. This leads me to wonder what matters more to certain people. I feel the same way about the "Divas" by the way. There are a lot of people who are content with a half naked moron with no talent because the WWE has seemingly conditioned them to think that all women's wrestling is boring. I don't think Shield fans are nearly as bad as that, but I knew someone might've brought it up.

I mean no offense by the way.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Why did this thread turn into a thread for female Shield marks to droll over pictures?


----------



## Da Silva

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Why did this thread turn into a thread for female Shield marks to droll over pictures?


339 pages ago.


----------



## SubZero3:16

NO! said:


> I have to admit that it kind of bugs me how almost everything The Shield does is sexualized. I'm not complaining about finding them attractive or anything and commenting on their looks, but sometimes it seems to outweigh any actual interest regarding their work. This leads me to wonder what matters more to certain people. I feel the same way about the "Divas" by the way. There are a lot of people who are content with a half naked moron with no talent because the WWE has seemingly conditioned them to think that all women's wrestling is boring. I don't think Shield fans are nearly as bad as that, but I knew someone might've brought it up.
> 
> I mean no offense by the way.


Well maybe they need to stop being so gosh darn sexy :lol

But on a serious note, there's other eyecandy on the roster but they don't get half the comments simply because they don't do anything exciting in the ring. Most of it could be down to booking. But the way how the Shield moves with such confidence and how they stick together is also a driving factor. Plus people tend to be drawn to badasses. Which is why Orton is still over even if he has been doing the same moves for years. When The Shield shows up, people know that shit is about to go down. It certainly adds to their appeal. If the Shield was being booked like 3MB, trust me this thread would've died a long time ago.

All of it being said and done people watch wrestling for different reasons. Some are purely into the sport and story telling, others like the eye candy, and some like a mixture of both. Nobody can tell another person how they should watch or enjoy something because they aren't doing it in the way that the other person is. If someone thinks that the Great Khali should be the reigning WWE champion because they think that he is hot, well that's their prerogative.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero and ROGERTHAT21....you two so made me crack up hard this morning! lol


----------



## Eddie Ray

I don't think there is anything wrong with Dean's ring work. hes no Daniel Bryan, for sure, but hes fine in the ring. a guy with his build shouldn't be doing long technical chains or jumping around. he's slow paced and old school with plenty of striking maneuvers. his match with Kane was meh but Kane is meh in the ring anyway (sorry Kane fans, its true), it works when hes a heel but kanes moveset isn't at all a faces moveset and doesn't fit with what a face is meant to do in a match. I like Kane's character as a face but the moveset lets him down when playing the babyface role. 'big guy' wrestling is rarely carried off for a face.

However Ambrose's main skill is his presence. his ability to show his character in EVERYTHING he does. everything had its idiosyncrasies that keep you watching and going "whats this nutbar gunna do next?". this presence is something that so many WWE wrestlers don't get or when they do get it they usually execute it badly by it not coming off as authentic. Ambrose has a very particular way he walks, talks, smiles, gets up, climbs up the turnbuckle, sells etc. everything is considered.


----------



## shought321

NO! said:


> I have to admit that it kind of bugs me how almost everything The Shield does is sexualized. I'm not complaining about finding them attractive or anything and commenting on their looks, but sometimes it seems to outweigh any actual interest regarding their work. This leads me to wonder what matters more to certain people. I feel the same way about the "Divas" by the way. There are a lot of people who are content with a half naked moron with no talent because the WWE has seemingly conditioned them to think that all women's wrestling is boring. I don't think Shield fans are nearly as bad as that, but I knew someone might've brought it up.
> 
> I mean no offense by the way.


Because there's nothing else to say about the Shield, they're a generic mid card act right now.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Why did this thread turn into a thread for female Shield marks to droll over pictures?


It's... it's not only female ones. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> But on a serious note, there's other eyecandy on the roster but they don't get half the comments simply because they don't do anything exciting in the ring.


The two other main pieces of eyecandy for me (Justin Gabriel and Evan Bourne) just don't get a lot of comments because we barely ever see them, if at all. The Shield is there all the time, constantly parading their sexy in front of us.


----------



## Soulrollins

I just realised.. The shield is bringing a lot of gays to wrestling.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Soulrollins said:


> I just realised.. The shield is bringing a lot of gays to wrestling.


I'm not quite seeing how this is a negative thing or is worthy of any kind of anger.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Soulrollins said:


> I just realised.. The shield is bringing a lot of gays to wrestling.


and this is a bad thing because?!


----------



## Amber B

Soulrollins said:


> I just realised.. The shield is bringing a lot of gays to wrestling.


It's okay. They don't want you.


----------



## Eddie Ray

also, when is it safe to talk about smackdown?


----------



## Bryan D.

The more fans, the better.

:HHH2


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Dean Ambrose Ring Skills.*



Brye said:


> I honestly don't think too many people thought Ambrose was better than Rollins in the ring. I know not everyone is fond of Rollins' ROH work but I think he was certainly better on the Indies.
> 
> However, I still think Ambrose is good in the ring with great ring presence and storytelling. He really got better when he came to FCW.


Dean's not a bad wrestler but when it comes to his ring work, he isn't one of my favorites. When it comes to his overall character, he's my favorite right after Punk


----------



## Soulrollins

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm not quite seeing how this is a negative thing or is worthy of any kind of anger.





Eddie Ray said:


> and this is a bad thing because?!


This is a bad thing..... Because you gay. :troll

Haha no, don't get me wrong, i don't care about **** or any kind of people who what to see or do what they want. But it's hard when people start to believe that wrestling is a **** thing and you as fan suffer because the others starts to think you're a *** who just wants to see muscle guys wrestling in underwear.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Soulrollins said:


> But it's hard when people start to believe that wrestling is a **** thing and you as fan suffer because the others starts to think you're a *** who just wants to see muscular guys wrestling in underwear.


Understandable concern, but I seriously think that idiotic opinion has been held by some for as long as wrestling has existed. And it probably always will. Gay fans or no, some people will always think wrestling is a ***** thing.

We just always have to live with it. And trust me, it's even worse if you actually are a wrestling fan who's gay. Everyone always thinks that you like it for no other reason than "omg sweaty chests, tight trunks and grappling!"

It's a bitch and a half, but we persevere.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> also, when is it safe to talk about smackdown?


After the match has aired.



Soulrollins said:


> This is a bad thing..... Because you gay. :troll
> 
> Haha no, don't get me wrong, i don't care about **** or any kind of people who what to see or do what they want. But it's hard when people start to believe that wrestling is a **** thing and you as fan suffer because the others starts to think you're a *** who just wants to see muscle guys wrestling in underwear.


People who are secure in their sexuality don't give a shit what other people think.


----------



## NeyNey

Soulrollins said:


> But it's hard when people start to believe that wrestling is a **** thing and you as fan suffer because the others starts to think you're a *** who just wants to see muscle guys wrestling in underwear.


Hard? Suffer?!
Let them talk pussy.
Seems like the girls and gays in this thread have more balls than you'll ever have in your life.



Eddie Ray said:


> also, when is it safe to talk about smackdown?


In like 4-5 hours or something.


----------



## Soulrollins

NeyNey said:


> Hard? Suffer?!
> Let them talk pussy.
> Seems like the girls and gays in this thread have more balls than you'll ever have in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> In like 4-5 hours or something.


Ah! Only because you as a women or gay (who knows) don't care about the people who thinks wrestling is a ****** thing, not means that the others doesn't have to care.

Because i love wrestling as Sport Entertainment... Not a fucking **** show.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Soulrollins said:


> Ah! Only because you as a women or gay (who knows) don't care about the people who thinks wrestling is a ****** thing, not means that the others doesn't have to care.
> 
> Because i love wrestling as Sport Entertainment... Not a fucking **** show.


So just enjoy it as Sports Entertainment! Why let idiots thinking stupid shit about it somehow ruin what you like?

Basically, man the hell up and deal with it.


----------



## NeyNey

Soulrollins said:


> Because i love wrestling as Sport Entertainment... Not a fucking **** show.


So you now doing the exact same thing you would hate people saying to you? :clap


----------



## SubZero3:16

Soulrollins said:


> Ah! Only because you as a women or gay (who knows) don't care about the people who thinks wrestling is a ****** thing, not means that the others doesn't have to care.
> 
> Because i love wrestling as Sport Entertainment... Not a fucking **** show.


You're watching a sport where two men wearing underwear and body oil grasp each other and put each other in various holds. In most matches somebody's crotch is in somebody's face. To win via this sport, one man must lie on top another man to hold him down to the count of three. Oh honey.....


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> You're watching a sport where two men wearing underwear and body oil grasp each other and put each other in various holds. In most matches somebody's crotch is in somebody's face. To win via this sport, one man must lie on top another man to hold him down to the count of three. Oh honey.....


I kind of love you for this post.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## PUNKY

Bryan D. said:


>


that bo pics gonna give me nightmares for sure :lol


----------



## The Smark One

Bryan D. said:


>


The Bo pic in the middle -shudders-


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Bryan D. said:


>


oh dear lord thats f****** scary LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto

Soulrollins said:


> Ah! Only because you as a women or gay (who knows) don't care about the people who thinks wrestling is a ****** thing, not means that the others doesn't have to care.
> 
> Because i love wrestling as Sport Entertainment... Not a fucking **** show.


Remember all of those "heteroerotic" moments spawned by DX? Remember all of those "not gay" segments that were apart of Vince's "kiss my ass" angle? Remember how not homoerotic it was when John Cena said his gift to The Rock was a good ole' Cleveland steamer, in addition to closing out his rapping segment with "Imma beat yo' ass at Wrestlemania, and put my nuts dead in your face"? Remember how not gay it was when Brock Lesnar kissed Kurt Angle? Let's not forget some of these memorable "hetero" moments.




























So if you really take offense to people pinpointing how homoerotic wrestling is, then you're watching the wrong motherfucking program. Grow some fucking skin. :lmao :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

TehJerichoFan said:


> Remember all of those "heteroerotic" moments spawned by DX? Remember all of those "not gay" segments that were apart of Vince's "kiss my ass" angle? Remember how not homoerotic it was when John Cena said his gift to The Rock was a good ole' Cleveland steamer, in addition to closing out his rapping segment with "Imma beat yo' ass at Wrestlemania, and put my nuts dead in your face"? Remember how not gay it was when Brock Lesnar kissed Kurt Angle? Let's not forget some of these memorable "hetero" moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you really take offense to people pinpointing how homoerotic wrestling is, then you're watching the wrong motherfucking program. Grow some fucking skin. :lmao :lmao


These gifs :lol, there was really no reason for Bourne to be opening his mouth like that :lol

I wish I had a pic of Orton covering Sandow in a match a few month back. There was nothing PG about that :lmao

Man I do love pro wrestling :yum:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

TehJerichoFan said:


>


You know, I was never once jealous of Randy Orton until I saw that gif...


----------



## Asenath

Bryan D. said:


>


. . .nuke it from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Asenath said:


> . . .nuke it from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


To keep this thread on topic... ^= new summer angle for shield?:lmao Bo clones creating their own brand of justice...

BO-LIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!!! I'd watch it for the:cussin:. At least this'll make Bo somewhat entertaining. Right?...Right?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Reservoir Angel said:


> Understandable concern, but I seriously think that idiotic opinion has been held by some for as long as wrestling has existed. And it probably always will. Gay fans or no, some people will always think wrestling is a ***** thing.
> 
> We just always have to live with it. And trust me, it's even worse if you actually are a wrestling fan who's gay. Everyone always thinks that you like it for no other reason than "omg sweaty chests, tight trunks and grappling!"
> 
> It's a bitch and a half, but we persevere.


This post <3.

Who gives a fuck if us gays and girls are posting pictures in here, nobody has forced you out of the thread, if you want to discuss The Shield, do so (I'm happy to talk about the bigger picture here, I ain't just some 'queer' who watches wrestling to see guys rub each other) let's talk about the booking or their mic skills, or whatever.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Oh and ffs, that Bo picture, just as I was about to sleep as well, weep.


----------



## Asenath

Reservoir Angel said:


> You know, I was never once jealous of Randy Orton until I saw that gif...


Here. Have some John Cena as Saint Sebastian.

(It does not get gayer than that.)


----------



## Reservoir Angel

But Cena isn't as sexy as Evan Bourne. Nowhere near as sexy, in fact.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

So, do you guys/gals actually ever talk about what Shields doing on TV? Or is this just an "OMG SO HAWT" Thread?


----------



## Callisto

SubZero3:16 said:


> These gifs :lol, there was really no reason for Bourne to be opening his mouth like that :lol
> 
> I wish I had a pic of Orton covering Sandow in a match a few month back. There was nothing PG about that :lmao
> 
> Man I do love pro wrestling :yum:


It must have been one of their matches on Smackdown, because I don't remember anything that was suggestive in their matches on RAW. 



Reservoir Angel said:


> You know, I was never once jealous of Randy Orton until I saw that gif...


Evan just seems to be the epitome of a bottom. Like, I just can't see him topping anyone. :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I think it started as a serious discussion of the Shield as wrestlers, but then it all went wildly, amazingly astray.



TehJerichoFan said:


> Evan just seems to be the epitome of a bottom. Like, I just can't see him topping anyone.


True. Which makes it at least a little odd that I want him to be a top so much because I can see him topping me.

...

I'm going to Hell, aren't I?


----------



## Asenath

TakeMyGun said:


> So, do you guys/gals actually ever talk about what Shields doing on TV? Or is this just an "OMG SO HAWT" Thread?


If you'll go back, when the Shield had active storylines and feuds, this thread was FILLED with speculation. Right now, the spotlight is off them, so we are getting what entertainment we can from them.

I need Bray Wyatt to hurry up and debut so the two factions can feud.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Asenath said:


> If you'll go back, when the Shield had active storylines and feuds, this thread was FILLED with speculation. Right now, the spotlight is off them, so we are getting what entertainment we can from them.
> 
> I need Bray Wyatt to hurry up and debut so the two factions can feud.


Naw they'll be kept separate. The Rumor is that Wyat family's first feud will be with Tons of Funk.

Shield will get big opponents at Summerslam though.


----------



## Callisto

Reservoir Angel said:


> True. Which makes it at least a little odd that I want him to be a top so much because I can see him topping me.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm going to Hell, aren't I?


Child, I don't think any of your comments are nearly as graphic as some of the remarks I've utter on this forum, much less this thread.

So many dirty thoughts in so little time.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

TakeMyGun said:


> Naw they'll be kept separate. The Rumor is that Wyat family's first feud will be with Tons of Funk.


So they're putting the Wyatt Family with those fat losers as their first feud in the big leagues?

Wow, talk about being set up to fail. Nobody can look good working with Tons of Funk. The dancing morons just drain all the entertainment out of any situation they're put into.



TehJerichoFan said:


> Child, I don't think any of your comments are nearly as graphic as some of the remarks I've utter on this forum, much less this thread.
> 
> So many dirty thoughts in so little time.


Well that's good. I was worried I'd be making people deeply uncomfortable if I didn't play it really safe.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TehJerichoFan said:


> It must have been one of their matches on Smackdown, because I don't remember anything that was suggestive in their matches on RAW.


It was Raw. Look at the colour of the ropes.


As for the Wyatt family I'm hoping that its more of they start beating Tons of Funk and then eventually the Shield music hits and they come down and tell them that this is their yard, a couple promos get cut, a few punches thrown and boom! We've got a Summerslam feud.


----------



## Amber B

The first Shield promo where you can see the clear distinctions, personality wise, between the three. Got DAMN.
http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...istian-wwecom-exclusive-june-28-2013-26127872


----------



## Stroker Ace

Amber B said:


> The first Shield promo where you can see the clear distinctions, personality wise, between the three. Got DAMN.
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...istian-wwecom-exclusive-june-28-2013-26127872


Just brilliant.


Roman, keep it up with that attitude :yum: and I like how Seth is all pissed in the background.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Ambrose is GOD, it has just been confirmed.


----------



## Asenath

Amber B said:


> The first Shield promo where you can see the clear distinctions, personality wise, between the three. Got DAMN.
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...istian-wwecom-exclusive-june-28-2013-26127872


WHY WASN'T THIS ON THE TV? Seriously.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Amber B said:


> The first Shield promo where you can see the clear distinctions, personality wise, between the three. Got DAMN.
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...istian-wwecom-exclusive-june-28-2013-26127872


DAT Dean Ambrose promo....lawd. His best one yet!

Roman sitting next to him looking distractingly pretty with all of that hair tossing.

Loved Seth walking around in the background raving :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Superman punch from Smackdown


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

How about Rollins tonight? That backbody drop on the outside, an that crazy running flip over the top rope to the outside. Jesus. Guy is going to have a hell of a career inside that ring.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

ShowStopper '97 said:


> How about Rollins tonight? That backbody drop on the outside, an that crazy running flip over the top rope to the outside. Jesus. Guy is going to have a hell of a career inside that ring.


I missed the match, but we all know he's capable of greatness by now. Ambrose is more of a WWE guy with his better than average mic skills. He's got a better shot. Stories bring viewers in, not wrestling, AE anyone?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

D-Bry is Fly said:


> I missed the match, but we all know he's capable of greatness by now. Ambrose is more of a WWE guy with his better than average mic skills. He's got a better shot. Stories bring casuals in, not wrestling.


Hm, maybe. But there is no reason why Rollins can't tell "stories" in the ring. Rollins just screams very much over babyface in the future. Has a great look and is going to be one of those guys that can get a good match out of anybody. He's got a ridiculous moveset that hasn't yet been displayed in his matches yet. His offense is tailor made to be a babyface. Couple that with his selling and bumping, and in the ring, he is the best of the group in the ring. His mic skills have increased a good deal since he debuted, as well. He's got a very good career ahead of him. Just wait until he gets more experience.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Hm, maybe. But there is no reason why Rollins can't tell "stories" in the ring. Rollins just screams very much over babyface in the future. Has a great look and is going to be one of those guys that can get a good match out of anybody. He's got a ridiculous moveset that hasn't yet been displayed in his matches yet. His offense is tailor made to be a babyface. Couple that with his selling and bumping, and in the ring, he is the best of the group in the ring. His mic skills have increased a good deal since he debuted, as well. He's got a very good career ahead of him. Just wait until he gets more experience.


I've seen a few matches of his in ROH, and I couldn't agree more. Now the focus is on Ambrose as a singles competitor, that could be due to his mic skills and "character", or needing Rollins to cover up Roman's deficiencies. I think fans see him as the "center" of the shield, with him taking the lead in promos and such. I think Rollins has shown plenty of character with his in-ring taunts, etc., but could be lost in a babyface shuffle without mic skills. I hear of complaints of lacking babyfaces, and I don't want Rollins to turn out that way, just because they don't trust him to talk like Ambrose.


----------



## birthday_massacre

So now that the shield has won titles they are treating them like midcarders by having them lose a lot now


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Amber B said:


> The first Shield promo where you can see the clear distinctions, personality wise, between the three. Got DAMN.
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...istian-wwecom-exclusive-june-28-2013-26127872


Seth's raving.. Roman's attitude... Dean's fantastic promo. This should be aired in the following weeks.


----------



## Kratosx23

Asenath said:


> WHY WASN'T THIS ON THE TV? Seriously.


We're not allowed to have good mic work on television anymore, Vince is going to make us go out of our way for it so the website gets more hits. :vince5


----------



## deathslayer

Amber B said:


> The first Shield promo where you can see the clear distinctions, personality wise, between the three. Got DAMN.
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...istian-wwecom-exclusive-june-28-2013-26127872


That's - - That's Jon Moxley!
Why they didn't air this on the show is beyond me, dude cuts better promos than 90% of the roster, if not all of them.


----------



## Amber B

Tyrion Lannister said:


> We're not allowed to have good mic work on television anymore, Vince is going to make us go out of our way for it so the website gets more hits. :vince5





deathslayer said:


> That's - - That's Jon Moxley!
> *Why they didn't air this on the show is beyond me, dude cuts better promos than 90% of the roster, if not all of them.*


You answered your own question. 
They are truly underselling what this bastard can do and it's a shame. Sheamus, the Miz and the likes get more promo time every week on live television yet this guy's promos are relegated to their website.


----------



## Catsaregreat

Damn Dean Ambrose is way too good to still be in The Shield. Dude should be having singles feuds with some of the upper talent right now instead of having to worry about carrying and protecting the other 2 guys in promos. I still think the only reason for The Shield's existence is to protect Roman Reigns, who theyre gonna push to the moon one day. 

With The Wyatt Family coming hopefully that means theyll do a split and keep Ambrose heel with Reigns and Rollins turning face.


----------



## CM Jewels

That was fucking incredible. His pacing and tone during promos is perfect. The Edge shot was great.

It's a crime this wasn't aired.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Love the shit out of that promo!


----------



## Jacare

Amber B said:


> The first Shield promo where you can see the clear distinctions, personality wise, between the three. Got DAMN.
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...istian-wwecom-exclusive-june-28-2013-26127872


Not sure if they're trying to push people onto their app/website or if they just don't recognize talent


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Goddammit, I want to see more Ambrose-promos on my television!


----------



## NeyNey

Amber B said:


> The first Shield promo where you can see the clear distinctions, personality wise, between the three. Got DAMN.
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...istian-wwecom-exclusive-june-28-2013-26127872


FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK *FUUUUUUUUUCK*!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jcole:jcole:jcole

Oh my holy fucking shit this is so *AMAZING*!

I came in here to talk about the match on SD and possible story development.. but .. BUT FUCK MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
This amzing guys. AMAZING! :mark:
This is FANTASTIC! 
Ambrose... Ambrose, you are truely the best. 
You are the GOAT,God, you are simply on another, higher level. 

Rollins and Reigns did an awesome job too. 
Rollins just crazy in the background, I fucking LOVED how he jumped like a monkey in the ring after they lost the match, and Reigns just doin' his "I'm just talking if it's needed." part. 

Man... fuck... FUCK! 
Sorry, I can't say other words right now...
I'll have a smile on my fucking face the whole day.

















































































And yes, they should be hanged for not airing this on RAW. Fucking hanged without mercy.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Amber B said:


> The first Shield promo where you can see the clear distinctions, personality wise, between the three. Got DAMN.
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...istian-wwecom-exclusive-june-28-2013-26127872


Love it. Absolutely goddamnfuckingseriously LOVE IT. :mark: :mark: :mark:

Each of them play their part to the perfection in that video. :clap

Ambrose looked f'n SICK after the match against Christian. Hopefully they do make this a little more personal now. If they do, this is gonna be so good. :mark:


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

It fucking pisses me off that people want the shield to break up. These stupid attitudes from the fans piss me off. Like why can't you have a successful career as a tag team. Tag teams pretty much created the hardyz, edge, Christian, dudly boys. It's not as if the shield is made up of 6 members and are being outshined by one another. It lets them expose their own characters and get decent airtime. I hate the stigma that tag teams isn't as good as singles. Because if you actually put effort into it, like the shield are, then you can get yourself known as a tag team. When they break up only one member will get a decent push and the rest will barely be midcarders. I won't mind them breaking up later, but they're going great now and there's no rush to break into singles. They can be over as a team too. That's my angry tired 2am rant.

Also damn Rollins with his sick selling. And when they got angry at the end was so awesome. I also love how ambrose has that cute badass look on his face when he's going down the crowd and people try to touch him. Just the subtle things he does add so much to his character. I can also see Rollins starting to do more of that.

I wish Rollins would be in the MITB match. Just think of the amazing things he would pull of. Maybe we can hope for a shield interference. I'm actually really looking forward to their future feuds and it seems like they're not as stale anymore.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Amber B said:


> The first Shield promo where you can see the clear distinctions, personality wise, between the three. Got DAMN.
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...istian-wwecom-exclusive-june-28-2013-26127872


For the love of god, let this man cut promos on TV! I'd take an Ambrose promo over 15 minutes of Cena's goofy pandering any day.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Amber B said:


> The first Shield promo where you can see the clear distinctions, personality wise, between the three. Got DAMN.
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...istian-wwecom-exclusive-june-28-2013-26127872


Beautiful, just beautiful :')


----------



## cindel25

Amber B said:


> The first Shield promo where you can see the clear distinctions, personality wise, between the three. Got DAMN.
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...istian-wwecom-exclusive-june-28-2013-26127872


Yes!


----------



## Bryan D.

Amber B said:


> The first Shield promo where you can see the clear distinctions, personality wise, between the three. Got DAMN.
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...istian-wwecom-exclusive-june-28-2013-26127872


Absolutely awesome promo. This son of a bitch better win the Money in the Bank briefcase.

:mark:


----------



## TankOfRate

Amber B said:


> The first Shield promo where you can see the clear distinctions, personality wise, between the three. Got DAMN.
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...istian-wwecom-exclusive-june-28-2013-26127872












Always.

This is what people are talking about when they call Ambrose a story teller. The dude can cut a promo on _anything_ and make it seem like the biggest deal in the world. Just like that, I am SO pumped for his feud with Christian now. There are not enough talkers on the roster right now who are capable of doing that and in the current climate of the WWE with its fuckery and shotty booking, I hope they appreciate what they have with Ambrose.

They really need to start having them cut more promos like this on TV. Their angle is quickly losing steam and legit all it will take for it to get back going are some damn good promos. On Christian, on The Usos... whatever, just let the fuckers talk. They are becoming far too quiet and I do not like that a bit.


----------



## shought321

Good promo. Not great like a lot of people are making out, but good. More of a relief if anything.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Just got a look-see at their match on SmackDown. I think the more I see of them the more impressive they become, honestly. Particularly Rollins with what was probably one of the most awesome outside dives I've seen in a while. Dude got some force and distance into that thing. Damn flawless that was.


----------



## TankOfRate

Reservoir Angel said:


> Just got a look-see at their match on SmackDown. I think the more I see of them the more impressive they become, honestly. Particularly Rollins with what was probably one of the most awesome outside dives I've seen in a while. Dude got some force and distance into that thing. Damn flawless that was.


I've been saying for a while that the WWE system has helped Rollins a shit ton. I thought he was okay/good at ROH, but over the past year or so he really has begun escaping that ~*spot monkey*~ mold and has genuinely become a really strong ring general. People will constantly compare him to Jeff Hardy but I think he's more like the Punk/Daniel Bryan etc type of crew- as in damn good workers. His big high flying spots are awesome (man I wish he was in a MiTB match, but oh well), but that is definitely not all he is limited to. He's definitely exceeded my expectations tbh.


----------



## kendoo

Great promo Ambrose just killed it, Reigns looked mega cool aswell.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I honestly spent more time listening to Dean and watching Reigns. :lol


----------



## WOOLCOCK

TankOfRate said:


> I've been saying for a while that the WWE system has helped Rollins a shit ton. I thought he was okay/good at ROH, but over the past year or so he really has begun escaping that ~*spot monkey*~ mold and has genuinely become a really strong ring general. People will constantly compare him to Jeff Hardy but I think he's more like the Punk/Daniel Bryan etc type of crew- as in damn good workers. His big high flying spots are awesome (man I wish he was in a MiTB match, but oh well), but that is definitely not all he is limited to. He's definitely exceeded my expectations tbh.


He improved tenfold by all accounts in FCW when he had the lengthy FCW 15 title reign. I remember Seabs raved about an Ambrose match where Rollins had his arm torn apart and two great Sandow matches revolving around Rollins selling a bodypart all match. So far he's been a bump freak and is definitely playing his part in these 6 man matches.

Its why I chuckle when people instantly believe the best Indy workers will be ruined in WWE. On the indy scene they have more expansive movesets because they're catering to a nice aspect of fans looking for an alternative to WWE. Of course this means many suffer by obsessing over intricate and eye catching sequences as the basis of a match and ignoring the basic intangibles like pacing, structure, character work and selling. 

In WWE the emphasis is always on building a moveset that becomes ingrained in the minds of the fans at live events and having to get by on selling and perfecting the basics, boring to those exposed to the flashier Indy style but more often than not the matches can be better as a story develops regularly. I can't fathom how anyone who watched Bryan for example in ROH (a man alongside Nigel who was able to play to the Indy Style whilst incorporating old school traits to avoid the pitfalls of the Indy style) could ever have worried his ring work would have suffered in WWE. Bryan, Punk, Bourne, Cesaro & Generico were all clearly capable and competent at the basics of wrestling that they never had to rely on big spots to make for a good match, Rollins was the weakest of the 6 on the Indy scene but he's clearly now demonstrating his capability when he's allowed to wrestle a more simplistic style.


----------



## TankOfRate

WOOLCOCK said:


> He improved tenfold by all accounts in FCW when he had the lengthy FCW 15 title reign. I remember Seabs raved about an Ambrose match where Rollins had his arm torn apart and two great Sandow matches revolving around Rollins selling a bodypart all match. So far he's been a bump freak and is definitely playing his part in these 6 man matches.


Yeah Seabs was right about those. Those FCW 15 matches were some damn good work. I think Rollins coming in was what really began developmental's new reputation as the place for top notch wrestling tbh. There have been a ton of good workers that have come through the system, but Rollins was one of the first to really feel like an "FCW Superstar" and not someone hanging around waiting for a call-up. He isn't given enough credit for that. I was admittedly hesitant about how he would play out as a heel, but genuinely, he comes across as comfortable enough as a worker to transition from a natural babyface to a believable heel and that really does surprise me. Just for his bumping/selling alone he is so important to the dynamics of The Shield. 



WOOLCOCK said:


> Its why I chuckle when people instantly believe the best Indy workers will be ruined in WWE. On the indy scene they have more expansive movesets because they're catering to a nice aspect of fans looking for an alternative to WWE. Of course this means many suffer by obsessing over intricate and eye catching sequences as the basis of a match and ignoring the basic intangibles like pacing, structure, character work and selling.
> 
> In WWE the emphasis is always on building a moveset that becomes ingrained in the minds of the fans at live events and having to get by on selling and perfecting the basics, boring to those exposed to the flashier Indy style but more often than not the matches can be better as a story develops regularly. I can't fathom how anyone who watched Bryan for example in ROH (a man alongside Nigel who was able to play to the Indy Style whilst incorporating old school traits to avoid the pitfalls of the Indy style) could ever have worried his ring work would have suffered in WWE. Bryan, Punk, Bourne, Cesaro & Generico were all clearly capable and competent at the basics of wrestling that they never had to rely on big spots to make for a good match, Rollins was the weakest of the 6 on the Indy scene but he's clearly now demonstrating his capability when he's allowed to wrestle a more simplistic style.


I know, right? I will probably be side-eyed for saying this but the WWE system is the best thing that can happen to most top, experienced indy talents. It works so well because they've been in the game for a long time so have been able to learn the basics, pick up skills from around the world, work with a variety of people etc, but coming through developmental and into the WWE system really helps these guys in terms of putting on awesome, captivating matches that work for the week by week TV product. Being toned down is a good thing tbh. Every time some an independent wrestler comes in you'll have that group of people complaining that they didn't get their ~*top 50 moves*~ into their first couple of matches and it just makes me laugh. What I like about WWE's style is that genuine psychology and storytelling comes before MOVEZ~ and that's what makes people stars. Punk and Bryan aren't at the top because people like their kewl moves, they're at the top because the way they work in the ring makes people _want_ to see their moves. Just ask Mistico how well fancy move showcases works out.

Maybe I'm just old school but I do not understand people who base "wrestling ability" off of how many moves someone uses. It's so... pointless to me, I don't know. Especially in terms of experienced and tenured wrestlers coming into WWE, my stance is usually that I have enough faith in how good these guys are naturally to not give a damn about what moves they can or cannot do. If someone can work, they'll be fine whether or not they're allowed to show off their triple legged double hook brainbuster top rope slingshot suplex.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

TankOfRate said:


> Maybe I'm just old school but I do not understand people who base "wrestling ability" off of how many moves someone uses. It's so... pointless to me, I don't know. Especially in terms of experienced and tenured wrestlers coming into WWE, my stance is usually that I have enough faith in how good these guys are naturally to not give a damn about what moves they can or cannot do. If someone can work, they'll be fine whether or not they're allowed to show off their triple legged double hook brainbuster top rope slingshot suplex.


If you're old school then so am I, and I'm only 21 so being old school would be weird for me.

Because really, I care a lot less about how flashy someone's moves are than I am about how they use them. If that makes sense. Someone can have the most impressive move-set in the world but if they don't know how to use said moves and work with their opponent to get me in any way engaged in the match, all that effort will be for nothing other than an occasional "okay that looked kinda cool" reaction. But if that's all you're going for from the audience, you're doing it wrong.

I mean come on. Sin Cara has a lot of flashy moves but I just never care about his matches because they never draw me in, they just feel like they're trying to show off. Less "watch this amazing match that will have you on the edge of your seat" and more "look at all the things I can do!"

That's why I'm loving the Shield right now. Well, that's one of the reasons I'm loving the Shield right now. They've got some damn good moves and they're damn talented, but they also know how to use those moves to draw me in and get me invested in the match.

And that for me is a greater mark of in-ring skill than just having flashy spots you can do.

*shrug* I dunno if I'm making all that much sense right now, but yeah.

EDIT: That's also why "being good at selling" is a much more important skill than a lot of people seem to realise.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

TankOfRate said:


> Yeah Seabs was right about those. Those FCW 15 matches were some damn good work. I think Rollins coming in was what really began developmental's new reputation as the place for top notch wrestling tbh. There have been a ton of good workers that have come through the system, but Rollins was one of the first to really feel like an "FCW Superstar" and not someone hanging around waiting for a call-up. He isn't given enough credit for that. I was admittedly hesitant about how he would play out as a heel, but genuinely, he comes across as comfortable enough as a worker to transition from a natural babyface to a believable heel and that really does surprise me. Just for his bumping/selling alone he is so important to the dynamics of The Shield.


He's done fine so far. Ambrose is the best heel worker of the trio mainly for his mannerisms and ability to really project an air of unease with everything he does (even in the first Regal match when he got his arm torn apart and sold all match you never once rooted for him, which takes talent) but Rollins shines in the tag matches with his willingness to bump like an absolute freak for everything. The Shield matches have typically been fun and chaotic in the finishing stretches and Rollins opposite Bryan has worked in bumping big for everything alongside Bryan's great hot tag sequences to get the crowd invested in everything. He's developed some good mannerisms and I loved him trying the surfboard on Bryan in their singles match, but I do think over time he'll be better served as a babyface. Just has the offence, agility and bumping ability that you want in a babyface.



TankOfRate said:


> I know, right? I will probably be side-eyed for saying this but the WWE system is the best thing that can happen to most top, experienced indy talents. It works so well because they've been in the game for a long time so have been able to learn the basics, pick up skills from around the world, work with a variety of people etc, but coming through developmental and into the WWE system really helps these guys in terms of putting on awesome, captivating matches that work for the week by week TV product. Being toned down is a good thing tbh. Every time some an independent wrestler comes in you'll have that group of people complaining that they didn't get their ~*top 50 moves*~ into their first couple of matches and it just makes me laugh. What I like about WWE's style is that genuine psychology and storytelling comes before MOVEZ~ and that's what makes people stars. Punk and Bryan aren't at the top because people like their kewl moves, they're at the top because the way they work in the ring makes people _want_ to see their moves. Just ask Mistico how well fancy move showcases works out.
> 
> Maybe I'm just old school but I do not understand people who base "wrestling ability" off of how many moves someone uses. It's so... pointless to me, I don't know. Especially in terms of experienced and tenured wrestlers coming into WWE, my stance is usually that I have enough faith in how good these guys are naturally to not give a damn about what moves they can or cannot do. If someone can work, they'll be fine whether or not they're allowed to show off their triple legged double hook brainbuster top rope slingshot suplex.


WWE is pretty much the only company I regularly pay attention to when it comes to matches (there's a handful of guys I love on the indy scene, in Lucha and a couple in Japan) mainly because the simplistic style feels very old school and focuses on character work, structure and selling moreso than the TNA or Indy style by convention does. I have fairly niche and specific tastes when it comes to matches and workers, and WWE's output post '09 on TV and PPV especially in the midcard has really been one of their highlights in amongst weak booking and storylines. Christian's '09, Masters on Superstars between '10-11, Mcintyre's run on Smackdown with the brilliant Christian matches in 2010, Cena/Mysterio, Bryan/Henry in the Cage, Punk/Henry series etc.

Its not without its faults, especially the Main Event style which can be prone to overdone nearfalls and the HHH dichotomy of trying to manufacture an 'epic' and failing miserably, but on the whole I much prefer WWE workers perfecting a simplistic style over Indy/Puro counterparts trying to do too much and struggling as a result. Cesaro for example is someone who has been able to shine and maintain his reputation as a top tier worker but the WWE style has really elevated his work to the point where I consider him better than he ever was on the indy scene, mainly because of the structure and layout of his matches. 

I agree with you as well about loathing the quality of matches being attributed to the complexity of the sequences executed. It amazes me so many can praise the NWA style and then chastasise WWE for 'boring' wrestling. I'm not saying Flair's classics are equivalent to modern day WWE, but both styles place far greater emphasis on the subtle and finer aspects of wrestling as opposed to the moves that its hilarious to see one be praised and the other rebuked.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

TankOfRate said:


> Yeah Seabs was right about those. Those FCW 15 matches were some damn good work. I think Rollins coming in was what really began developmental's new reputation as the place for top notch wrestling tbh. There have been a ton of good workers that have come through the system, but Rollins was one of the first to really feel like an "FCW Superstar" and not someone hanging around waiting for a call-up. He isn't given enough credit for that. I was admittedly hesitant about how he would play out as a heel, but genuinely, he comes across as comfortable enough as a worker to transition from a natural babyface to a believable heel and that really does surprise me. Just for his bumping/selling alone he is so important to the dynamics of The Shield.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? I will probably be side-eyed for saying this but the WWE system is the best thing that can happen to most top, experienced indy talents. It works so well because they've been in the game for a long time so have been able to learn the basics, pick up skills from around the world, work with a variety of people etc, but coming through developmental and into the WWE system really helps these guys in terms of putting on awesome, captivating matches that work for the week by week TV product. Being toned down is a good thing tbh. Every time some an independent wrestler comes in you'll have that group of people complaining that they didn't get their ~*top 50 moves*~ into their first couple of matches and it just makes me laugh. What I like about WWE's style is that genuine psychology and storytelling comes before MOVEZ~ and that's what makes people stars. Punk and Bryan aren't at the top because people like their kewl moves, they're at the top because the way they work in the ring makes people _want_ to see their moves. Just ask Mistico how well fancy move showcases works out.
> 
> Maybe I'm just old school but I do not understand people who base "wrestling ability" off of how many moves someone uses. It's so... pointless to me, I don't know. Especially in terms of experienced and tenured wrestlers coming into WWE, my stance is usually that I have enough faith in how good these guys are naturally to not give a damn about what moves they can or cannot do. If someone can work, they'll be fine whether or not they're allowed to show off their triple legged double hook brainbuster top rope slingshot suplex.



Nonsense! Daniel Bryan knows a million moves and is the best wrestler in the world.


Seriously though, when I was younger I wasn't drawn to wrestling by the moves, I was drawn by the characters and wackiness. My first fave wrestler was Undertaker who as I'm learning now isn't exactly a ring general. It just so happens I thought he had an awesome moveset too. I was drawn in by the gimmick, then learned to appreciate the different styles and psychology behind it. I find Rollins more entertaining than Ambrose in the ring, but in the right circumstances Ambrose can be what Rollins never could in terms of storytelling.


----------



## TankOfRate

Reservoir Angel said:


> If you're old school then so am I, and I'm only 21 so being old school would be weird for me.
> 
> *Because really, I care a lot less about how flashy someone's moves are than I am about how they use them. If that makes sense.* Someone can have the most impressive move-set in the world but if they don't know how to use said moves and work with their opponent to get me in any way engaged in the match, all that effort will be for nothing other than an occasional "okay that looked kinda cool" reaction. But if that's all you're going for from the audience, you're doing it wrong.


Yeah, the bolded part especially is how I feel about it. Don't get me wrong, I'm a sucker for "high flyers"- at the moment, especially guys like Bourne, Gabriel, Adrian Neville, Sami Zayn and Rollins - but it's less about what their exact move sets are, but more about how good they are at working a variety of matches with a variety of people and consistently being able to put on a genuinely engaging match. I think the problem with high flying, "spot monkey" wrestling if you will, is that those kinds of wrestlers and those kinds of match cannot be more than special attractions. To be able to actually want to watch someone's matches week in, week out, I'm more interested in what they do between those big moves to make me give a damn about hitting them in the first place. Look at Flair- dude legit has one special move, and that move is special because he knows how to build up to it, he knows how to make people excited about wanting to see him hit it. It's sort of because of that that Cena doesn't bother me that much either tbh.




Reservoir Angel said:


> I mean come on. Sin Cara has a lot of flashy moves but I just never care about his matches because they never draw me in, they just feel like they're trying to show off. *Less "watch this amazing match that will have you on the edge of your seat" and more "look at all the things I can do!" *


Yeah, exactly. That's why the Sin Cara hype died down after what- a month? If that. Bolded is spot on- there is SUCH a difference between "edge of seat" and flash in the pan excitement, that's what people forget sometimes. I think they've used Cara all wrong tbh. They've tried to make him a weekly fixture and it just doesn't work because we _know_ what we're getting whenever he gets in the ring. He can't go any further than he is now because "Look at these cool moves!!!!" is not a reason to care about a wrestler.



Reservoir Angel said:


> That's why I'm loving the Shield right now. Well, that's one of the reasons I'm loving the Shield right now. They've got some damn good moves and they're damn talented, but they also know how to use those moves to draw me in and get me invested in the match.
> 
> And that for me is a greater mark of in-ring skill than just having flashy spots you can do.
> 
> *shrug* I dunno if I'm making all that much sense right now, but yeah.


Yeah, in terms of pure ring work, they're doing well with them. Each one has an established place, especially in the 6 Man matches, and there's enough distinction there that when they eventually break up there won't be that Nexus issue of "Who is this guy again?" That _could_ be done to a greater extent if they were to start cutting more promos/being involved in segments like the one a couple of pages back, but who knows, hopefully it'll come. As a team they have their one big move and I don't think it's even that important tbh- it's like they hardly even use it anyway. These guys are genuinely good in the ring, so until they get some proper direction, I'm content with just watching 'em wrestle.



WOOLCOCK said:


> He's done fine so far. Ambrose is the best heel worker of the trio mainly for his mannerisms and ability to really project an air of unease with everything he does (even in the first Regal match when he got his arm torn apart and sold all match you never once rooted for him, which takes talent) but Rollins shines in the tag matches with his willingness to bump like an absolute freak for everything. The Shield matches have typically been fun and chaotic in the finishing stretches and Rollins opposite Bryan has worked in bumping big for everything alongside Bryan's great hot tag sequences to get the crowd invested in everything. He's developed some good mannerisms and I loved him trying the surfboard on Bryan in their singles match, but I do think over time he'll be better served as a babyface. Just has the offence, agility and bumping ability that you want in a babyface.


Yeah, Rollins is definitely going to end up a career babyface. I guess most of us were hyped to see him burst onto the WWE main roster as a goodie to begin with but I'm sort of glad it turned out the way it did. For some reason I think his ascension to the top will be a lot more dramatic and intriguing now that we know him as the baby brother of monster-built Reigns and monster-minded Ambrose. Getting him sympathy will be a walk in the park, unless they manage to royally eff it up. Also can I just say how awesome it is that they've been building him up as a genuinely great wrestler in portraying him as Bryan's equal in the ring? I love it. I would like if they were to play up how young he is tbh. I know there's not that much of a difference in ages between he and Ambrose, but there's something about Rollins that just feels young, and that's a big reason why his FCW/NXT babyface work was so appealing to me. We talk about the ~Youth Movement~, and he would be a great forerunner of it. [/quote]



WOOLCOCK said:


> WWE is pretty much the only company I regularly pay attention to when it comes to matches (there's a handful of guys I love on the indy scene, in Lucha and a couple in Japan) mainly because the simplistic style feels very old school and focuses on character work, structure and selling moreso than the TNA or Indy style by convention does. I have fairly niche and specific tastes when it comes to matches and workers, and WWE's output post '09 on TV and PPV especially in the midcard has really been one of their highlights in amongst weak booking and storylines. Christian's '09, Masters on Superstars between '10-11, Mcintyre's run on Smackdown with the brilliant Christian matches in 2010, Cena/Mysterio, Bryan/Henry in the Cage, Punk/Henry series etc.


Same, I try to watch good wrestling wherever/whenever but over the past few years the WWE has become the only product I follow for the product and not for individual wrestlers, if that makes sense? Like, I'll catch TNA, Chikara, ROH, SHIMMER or whatever if the wrestlers I'm into are working for them, but in general the WWE product is what works for me - even with all its flaws - because they really are the top dogs when it comes to focussing on putting out engaging wrestling week by week. Even if ironically they don't want to be a wrestling company. You can definitely notice a huge shift in match quality recently, pretty much since Bryan came in tbh. From around the time of his series with Ziggler, it's weird, but WWE has become *the* wrestling product. And now you have Superstars, Main Event, NXT, all those little shows and even the greater emphasis on wrestling on Raw and Smackdown that has made the product a lot more watchable. I think a lot of it is because of how many great wrestlers they have contracted right now, but it genuinely feels as if something has changed in the way they're booking/thinking about the product. I still don't get what it is, but I'm open to it. I really like the emphasis on "Best Of" series lately as well, even the ones of Superstars etc.



WOOLCOCK said:


> Its not without its faults, especially the Main Event style which can be prone to overdone nearfalls and the HHH dichotomy of trying to manufacture an 'epic' and failing miserably, but on the whole I much prefer WWE workers perfecting a simplistic style over Indy/Puro counterparts trying to do too much and struggling as a result. Cesaro for example is someone who has been able to shine and maintain his reputation as a top tier worker but the WWE style has really elevated his work to the point where I consider him better than he ever was on the indy scene, mainly because of the structure and layout of his matches.
> 
> I agree with you as well about loathing the quality of matches being attributed to the complexity of the sequences executed. It amazes me so many can praise the NWA style and then chastasise WWE for 'boring' wrestling. I'm not saying Flair's classics are equivalent to modern day WWE, but both styles place far greater emphasis on the subtle and finer aspects of wrestling as opposed to the moves that its hilarious to see one be praised and the other rebuked.


Yeah, I think that's a big part of it. Maybe the developmental system has changed, but the "less is more" psychology definitely seems to be a lot more focussed on right now. It's weird, because you look at the midcard now and the midcard back in the mid 2000s, and there is such a difference, and not necessarily just because the wrestlers have changed. A lot of the time I skip WWE's main events because like you said, there's this neverending thing of trying to do too much, but I genuinely think that's changing. That's interest about Cesaro, and a damn ballsy statement haha. I see what you mean though, like, I'm probably a lot more likely to sit through a marathon of ex-indy guy's WWE matches than his independent matches. Yeah, that might be helped by the weekly WWE product helping out with the story-telling aspect, but I think a big difference is with WWE matches, you're not watching from move to move, it feels more like you're genuinely able to be engaged through. 

I don't know if WWE training makes these guys better, but one thing I will give the company credit for is highlighting strengths and masking weaknesses. Going back to The Shield, the three of them being put together is SO good for that. I mean, look at Reigns. Who would even think that he has, what, two years of experience? He comes across as on the same, or at least almost on the same level as ~~indy stars~~ because Ambrose's personality and Rollins' energy makes it okay for him to be the silent, brooding guy who hops in to throw down some power moves and yell a bit. Even with Ambrose, as good as he is, he has benefited a lot from having Rollins and Reigns there to complete the circle, so to speak.



D-Bry is Fly said:


> Nonsense! Daniel Bryan knows a million moves and is the best wrestler in the world.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, when I was younger I wasn't drawn to wrestling by the moves, I was drawn by the characters and wackiness. My first fave wrestler was Undertaker who as I'm learning now isn't exactly a ring general. It just so happens I thought he had an awesome moveset too. I was drawn in by the gimmick, then learned to appreciate the different styles and psychology behind it. I find Rollins more entertaining than Ambrose in the ring, but in the right circumstances Ambrose can be what Rollins never could in terms of storytelling.


Yeah, same, that stuff never really interested me. I was big on characters- and still am- and I think that's what's important tbh. Even workhorses like Daniel Bryan have character. For him personally that comes across best through his matches, for other guys- like, I don't know, Cena for example, it comes out when's he talking or whatever. Wrestling needs variety, and that's why I genuinely think over the next couple of years they could easily get together the best roster they've had in a looong time.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

TankOfRate said:


> Yeah, Rollins is definitely going to end up a career babyface. I guess most of us were hyped to see him burst onto the WWE main roster as a goodie to begin with but I'm sort of glad it turned out the way it did. For some reason I think his ascension to the top will be a lot more dramatic and intriguing now that we know him as the baby brother of monster-built Reigns and monster-minded Ambrose. Getting him sympathy will be a walk in the park, unless they manage to royally eff it up. Also can I just say how awesome it is that they've been building him up as a genuinely great wrestler in portraying him as Bryan's equal in the ring? I love it. I would like if they were to play up how young he is tbh. I know there's not that much of a difference in ages between he and Ambrose, but there's something about Rollins that just feels young, and that's a big reason why his FCW/NXT babyface work was so appealing to me. We talk about the ~Youth Movement~, and he would be a great forerunner of it.


Yeah he's developed well in the heel role and the past few weeks has definitely attempted to draw heat through his taunting, but its clear his future lies as a face. They've utilised him well as the hybrid wrestler of the trio and showcased his agility well, but he doesn't have the natural mannerisms and aura that someone like Ambrose possesses to be a career heel and you can tell as good as he is now as the bumping loon it won't measure an inch to his potential as a face worker.




TankOfRate said:


> You can definitely notice a huge shift in match quality recently, pretty much since Bryan came in tbh. From around the time of his series with Ziggler, it's weird, but WWE has become *the* wrestling product. And now you have Superstars, Main Event, NXT, all those little shows and even the greater emphasis on wrestling on Raw and Smackdown that has made the product a lot more watchable. I think a lot of it is because of how many great wrestlers they have contracted right now, but it genuinely feels as if something has changed in the way they're booking/thinking about the product. I still don't get what it is, but I'm open to it. I really like the emphasis on "Best Of" series lately as well, even the ones of Superstars etc.


I'd actually say it started back in '09 with ECW & Christian tbh, but you're right in that its more than developed since Bryan debuted in 2010. Christian, Bourne, Finlay, Swagger & Regal in ECW produced some stellar matches over the year (Bourne/Morrison, Christian/Swagger, Christian/Regal, Regal/Dreamer, Finlay/Henry) and on Smackdown you had the wonderful Punk/Morrison series from June-August with Punk as the heel immitating a babyface act that slowly decipitated with each match. 2009 & 2010 also saw Superstars have a stellar run of consistency with Goldust, Regal, Ziggler, Mcintyre but in particular Masters delivering week in week out. Its still a crying shame Masters got released in mid 2011 when he was a top 5 worker in the company and a tremendous face worker who could have easily shined in a midcard/uppercard position. Honestly from '09-now I'd estimate the volume of good-great TV matches might honestly be higher than anytime in company history. '03-07 saw some really great stuff but when you look at the output of Cena, Mysterio (2009 & 2010 were two of his better years this decade), Bryan, Henry, Sheamus, Christian, Regal, Mcintyre, Masters, Bourne, Punk etc in this time frame its quite frightening.





TankOfRate said:


> Yeah, I think that's a big part of it. Maybe the developmental system has changed, but the "less is more" psychology definitely seems to be a lot more focussed on right now. It's weird, because you look at the midcard now and the midcard back in the mid 2000s, and there is such a difference, and not necessarily just because the wrestlers have changed. A lot of the time I skip WWE's main events because like you said, there's this neverending thing of trying to do too much, but I genuinely think that's changing. That's interest about Cesaro, and a damn ballsy statement haha. I see what you mean though, like, I'm probably a lot more likely to sit through a marathon of ex-indy guy's WWE matches than his independent matches. Yeah, that might be helped by the weekly WWE product helping out with the story-telling aspect, but I think a big difference is with WWE matches, you're not watching from move to move, it feels more like you're genuinely able to be engaged through.
> 
> I don't know if WWE training makes these guys better, but one thing I will give the company credit for is highlighting strengths and masking weaknesses. Going back to The Shield, the three of them being put together is SO good for that. I mean, look at Reigns. Who would even think that he has, what, two years of experience? He comes across as on the same, or at least almost on the same level as ~~indy stars~~ because Ambrose's personality and Rollins' energy makes it okay for him to be the silent, brooding guy who hops in to throw down some power moves and yell a bit. Even with Ambrose, as good as he is, he has benefited a lot from having Rollins and Reigns there to complete the circle, so to speak.


I like a lot of Cesaro's indy run and would definitely say post '06 he was one of the more reliable guys I'd trust and make the effort to watch matches of, but something in WWE with him is just clicking for me. Everything he does even little things like the way he'll gracefully execute headlocks and alter his body position just looks so slick and different from everyone else and he really feels like a heavyweight version of Finlay or Regal. He can work nifty mat exchanges, can tear a body part apart in his control segment or work a more heavyweight beatdown if needed, is a great base for the smaller guys and can bump and work exchanges with them that other guys his size can't, has a really varied moveset and has great cut offs, throws great stiff strikes (kidney punches, the uppercut, the double stomp etc) and just excels everytime he's in the ring. Above all else though is the general structure and layout of his matches that I love. He builds so well to the big spots in his matches and has enough creativity and uniqueness to make the beginning and middle sections of his matches interesting (something that I'd critique isn't always apparent in today's product, as many guys seem to do little in the opening 2/3rds and then rely on the finishing stretch: case in point Ziggler as a heel).

I definitely think the agents and likes of Arn, Noble and co are definitely helping with the layout of matches and masking the limitations of the newer crop of talent well. The Reigns point is spot on. He shines in the tag matches with his cut offs and general explosive offence, but as seen by his singles matches he's still developing in how to alter his approach to singles outings where he won't be able to be hidden as well.


----------



## X-Train

Why wasnt that WWE.com Exclusive promo on tv?!?!


----------



## Telos

X-Train said:


> Why wasnt that WWE.com Exclusive promo on tv?!?!


My only theory, and this is a stretch, is that Ambrose played the "Christian is washed up" card and creative may not want to roll with that narrative. Other than that, no idea. It was a very Moxley promo. Loved it!


----------



## TankOfRate

WOOLCOCK said:


> I'd actually say it started back in '09 with ECW & Christian tbh, but you're right in that its more than developed since Bryan debuted in 2010. Christian, Bourne, Finlay, Swagger & Regal in ECW produced some stellar matches over the year (Bourne/Morrison, Christian/Swagger, Christian/Regal, Regal/Dreamer, Finlay/Henry) and on Smackdown you had the wonderful Punk/Morrison series from June-August with Punk as the heel immitating a babyface act that slowly decipitated with each match. 2009 & 2010 also saw Superstars have a stellar run of consistency with Goldust, Regal, Ziggler, Mcintyre but in particular Masters delivering week in week out. Its still a crying shame Masters got released in mid 2011 when he was a top 5 worker in the company and a tremendous face worker who could have easily shined in a midcard/uppercard position. Honestly from '09-now I'd estimate the volume of good-great TV matches might honestly be higher than anytime in company history. '03-07 saw some really great stuff but when you look at the output of Cena, Mysterio (2009 & 2010 were two of his better years this decade), Bryan, Henry, Sheamus, Christian, Regal, Mcintyre, Masters, Bourne, Punk etc in this time frame its quite frightening.


Oh yeah, 2009 was definitely a good'un. I try to erase it from my memory because of the guest hosts/general nonsense on Raw, but pretty much everything apart from Raw that year was good stuff. It's pretty weird, but it's like almost everyone has gotten better in the ring over the past few years. Even Orton tbh. People have been stepping it the fuck up and I'm pleased to see that. There are definitely fewer unmotivated midcarders high on painkillers like you had in the mid 2000s, and even most of the top guys seem to be putting that extra effort in. I feel like at the moment it's harder to pick out _really_ bad workers on the roster, even "below average" has been disappearing lately. Most people there right now have the ability to put on good matches.





WOOLCOCK said:


> I like a lot of Cesaro's indy run and would definitely say post '06 he was one of the more reliable guys I'd trust and make the effort to watch matches of, but something in WWE with him is just clicking for me. Everything he does even little things like the way he'll gracefully execute headlocks and alter his body position just looks so slick and different from everyone else and he really feels like a heavyweight version of Finlay or Regal. He can work nifty mat exchanges, can tear a body part apart in his control segment or work a more heavyweight beatdown if needed, is a great base for the smaller guys and can bump and work exchanges with them that other guys his size can't, has a really varied moveset and has great cut offs, throws great stiff strikes (kidney punches, the uppercut, the double stomp etc) and just excels everytime he's in the ring. Above all else though is the general structure and layout of his matches that I love. He builds so well to the big spots in his matches and has enough creativity and uniqueness to make the beginning and middle sections of his matches interesting (something that I'd critique isn't always apparent in today's product, as many guys seem to do little in the opening 2/3rds and then rely on the finishing stretch: case in point Ziggler as a heel).


Great post. You've pretty much said it better than I can, but Cesaro is great because he really is an awesome, old-school antagonist. Not because he trash talks or anything like that, but because he's just such a smart worker. You can tell he's someone who pays attention to every little thing, which is something that is definitely missing in wrestling today. I see what you mean about big spots actually. That's really interesting because it's one of those things that's virtually unnoticeable. I think my main worry with Cesaro is how far he's going to be able to firmly connect with the crowd, because of how old school his style is, and of course his promos etc. I think for him it's definitely going to be a slow burn kind of thing. If he's going to have a manager full time, then awesome, but overall I think in something like a year or two, people are really going to stop and go "Whoa, this guy can wrestle" and begin to pay attention, because like you said, he isn't really an *obvious* worker like Ziggler or to an extent Bryan. He will definitely go down as one of the workhorses of his generation though, no doubt.[/QUOTE]


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

TankOfRate said:


> Oh yeah, 2009 was definitely a good'un. I try to erase it from my memory because of the guest hosts/general nonsense on Raw, but pretty much everything apart from Raw that year was good stuff. It's pretty weird, but it's like almost everyone has gotten better in the ring over the past few years. Even Orton tbh. People have been stepping it the fuck up and I'm pleased to see that. There are definitely fewer unmotivated midcarders high on painkillers like you had in the mid 2000s, and even most of the top guys seem to be putting that extra effort in. I feel like at the moment it's harder to pick out _really_ bad workers on the roster, even "below average" has been disappearing lately. Most people there right now have the ability to put on good matches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post. You've pretty much said it better than I can, but Cesaro is great because he really is an awesome, old-school antagonist. Not because he trash talks or anything like that, but because he's just such a smart worker. You can tell he's someone who pays attention to every little thing, which is something that is definitely missing in wrestling today. I see what you mean about big spots actually. That's really interesting because it's one of those things that's virtually unnoticeable. I think my main worry with Cesaro is how far he's going to be able to firmly connect with the crowd, because of how old school his style is, and of course his promos etc. I think for him it's definitely going to be a slow burn kind of thing. If he's going to have a manager full time, then awesome, but overall I think in something like a year or two, people are really going to stop and go "Whoa, this guy can wrestle" and begin to pay attention, because like you said, he isn't really an *obvious* worker like Ziggler or to an extent Bryan. He will definitely go down as one of the workhorses of his generation though, no doubt.


[/QUOTE]


Yodels, gets nothing. Slams Miz into a wall? Wrestling gold! I bet if you ask people the first thing they know him for they'd be like "that guy who slammed that other guy into a wall like it was nothing? Yeah I remember..." I can't think of anything else noteworthy that could make people pay attention. Strongest man in America? I dunno, run with his strengths...


----------



## TankOfRate

Yodels, gets nothing. Slams Miz into a wall? Wrestling gold! I bet if you ask people the first thing they know him for they'd be like "that guy who slammed that other guy into a wall like it was nothing? Yeah I remember..." I can't think of anything else noteworthy that could make people pay attention. Strongest man in America? I dunno, run with his strengths...[/QUOTE]

That's a good point actually, I forgot about that. The thing is though, if they were to run with him as "The Swiss Dude Who's Strong", he could easily fall into the trap of becoming fairly generic tbh. I don't know, I hope they don't take focus away from the fact that on top of being strong, he is damn good in the ring. Although that speaks for itself I guess. It would be nice to see him do more little things like that, especially on a guy like The Miz who everyone loves seeing bitched out, for lack of a better term.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Reservoir Angel said:


> For the love of god, let this man cut promos on TV! I'd take an Ambrose promo over 15 minutes of Cena's goofy pandering any day.






Ambrose says more in 5 minutes than Cena does in 15


----------



## Davion McCool

TankOfRate said:


> Yodels, gets nothing. Slams Miz into a wall? Wrestling gold! I bet if you ask people the first thing they know him for they'd be like "that guy who slammed that other guy into a wall like it was nothing? Yeah I remember..." I can't think of anything else noteworthy that could make people pay attention. Strongest man in America? I dunno, run with his strengths...


That's a good point actually, I forgot about that. The thing is though, if they were to run with him as "The Swiss Dude Who's Strong", he could easily fall into the trap of becoming fairly generic tbh. I don't know, I hope they don't take focus away from the fact that on top of being strong, he is damn good in the ring. Although that speaks for itself I guess. It would be nice to see him do more little things like that, especially on a guy like The Miz who everyone loves seeing bitched out, for lack of a better term.[/QUOTE]

Bless his heart, Cesaro has never been a great talker. My love for the guy knows no bounds, but his skills are all in-ring.

Honestly, can anyone think of a good reason NOT to just bring back the KoW? Hell, even give them the same name, it'll be funny a team DEBUTING with that name and nearly no reputation. Then let the dominance begin.


----------



## TankOfRate

Davion McCool said:


> That's a good point actually, I forgot about that. The thing is though, if they were to run with him as "The Swiss Dude Who's Strong", he could easily fall into the trap of becoming fairly generic tbh. I don't know, I hope they don't take focus away from the fact that on top of being strong, he is damn good in the ring. Although that speaks for itself I guess. It would be nice to see him do more little things like that, especially on a guy like The Miz who everyone loves seeing bitched out, for lack of a better term.


Bless his heart, Cesaro has never been a great talker. My love for the guy knows no bounds, but his skills are all in-ring.

Honestly, can anyone think of a good reason NOT to just bring back the KoW? Hell, even give them the same name, it'll be funny a team DEBUTING with that name and nearly no reputation. Then let the dominance begin.[/QUOTE]

Yeah and I don't even mind admitting that. I guess it has a lot to do with his accent etc but I am not expecting 5* promos out of Cesaro anytime soon. It doesn't really bother me that much because he is far too good in the ring for that to negatively affect him. At worst, give him a manager- I guess Colter works for now. At best they really should bring KoW back together. Kassius Ohno has struggled with adapting to the WWE style in the ring but dude can cut a promo, so again, it's the resolution of teams being put together to hide weaknesses. I think Ohno's ring work will improve over time but I'm not sure how far I'm interested in seeing him debut/work as a singles competitor to begin with. 

Hey, The Shield needs someone to feud with when they've finished feeding on The Usos.


----------



## Berbz

Don't believe I have posted in this thread but I must say I very much admire The Shield. It's given these three men a great platform into the WWE (as opposed to debuting them separately). I was obviously familiar with the works of Moxley and Black and I enjoyed their runs in FCW but The Shield for me has just given them such a great future in the WWE in my view.

We've seen them come in, make a mark on one of the biggest PPVs of the year in a triple threat WWE CHAMPIONSHIP! match that involved CM Punk and John Cena the two biggest stars in the WWE right now and we've seen them grow not only as a tag team but for me as individuals. We've seen Ambrose become United States Champion, we've seen more about his brilliant psychology and story telling in the ring, we've seen Rollins improve immensely on the mic and we've seen Roman Reigns grow as a superstar too, he's improving leaps and bounds and I think he has a big future ahead of him, I have no doubt he's learning every little thing he can off of Ambrose and Rollins and fair play to him.

I just feel the three of them have made me want them to succeed. I was happy when Ambrose won his first WWE gold. I will have the same happiness when Rollins and Reigns win their first singles titles because they've made me want to care about them. I sort of can't wait for them to break up so I can see all three go on their separate paths but I just admire them as a three.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

You know what I'm most worried about with the Shield? It's them suffering from 'The Nexus Effect'.

See, when I look back at the Nexus members three stand out among the others: Wade Barrett, Justin Gabriel and Heath Slater. I know Sheffield's made it big as Ryback but I'm keeping this to just 3 and when he was in the Nexus I can't remember anyone really caring that much about him as an individual performer.

In fact, maybe this should be 'The Corre Effect', more accurately.

But anyway, so yeah. Barrett, Gabriel and Slater. One was the main star, the other two were the tag team players. A lot of people thought Barrett had everything he needed to make it big but it never happened and now he's just... there. He's not done anything important since Nexus/Corre, he's just hanging around the midcard with no real direction. Likewise, a lot of people back then thought Gabriel and to a lesser extent Slater were going to get at least something because of their individual talents, but now Slater's part of a joke jobber stable and Gabriel has gotten absolutely nowhere.

I know the Shield as a group is very different but I've put faith in WWE to use good talents well when the group they're in splits before and they've ruined it. So I'm just feeling oddly paranoid that when she Shield eventually does split up that they're not going to really hit it big in the way everyone's wanting them to.

I don't want Ambrose to end up like Barrett. I don't want Rollins to end up like Gabriel. And I don't want any of them to end up a joke like Slater. But knowing WWE, that just might happen. Because WWE have proven to be very capable of fucking up a good thing and utterly failing to capitalise on potential.

So that's the outcome I'm most afraid of for the Shield.


----------



## Davion McCool

TankOfRate said:


> Bless his heart, Cesaro has never been a great talker. My love for the guy knows no bounds, but his skills are all in-ring.
> 
> Honestly, can anyone think of a good reason NOT to just bring back the KoW? Hell, even give them the same name, it'll be funny a team DEBUTING with that name and nearly no reputation. Then let the dominance begin.


Yeah and I don't even mind admitting that. I guess it has a lot to do with his accent etc but I am not expecting 5* promos out of Cesaro anytime soon. It doesn't really bother me that much because he is far too good in the ring for that to negatively affect him. At worst, give him a manager- I guess Colter works for now. At best they really should bring KoW back together. Kassius Ohno has struggled with adapting to the WWE style in the ring but dude can cut a promo, so again, it's the resolution of teams being put together to hide weaknesses. I think Ohno's ring work will improve over time but I'm not sure how far I'm interested in seeing him debut/work as a singles competitor to begin with. 

Hey, The Shield needs someone to feud with when they've finished feeding on The Usos.[/QUOTE]

There was that one NXT dark match (That Regal even tweeted he wanted to be put on youtube, saying it was one of the most historic matches of all time), where CM Punk and Seth Rollins (both as champs at the time) teamed against the KoW. As far as I know, there is no footage of it available, only the after match celebration (which Cena interrupted over the Tron, to huge boos).

The fact that that match actually happened and was recorded by WWE cameras and we might never get to see it makes me :frustrate

EDIT: I'm going to stop replying to all of your comments now this is getting creepy leave the threads I like. But +Rep for your location.

ESSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXX


----------



## Kratosx23

Reservoir Angel said:


> You know what I'm most worried about with the Shield? It's them suffering from 'The Nexus Effect'.
> 
> See, when I look back at the Nexus members three stand out among the others: Wade Barrett, Justin Gabriel and Heath Slater. I know Sheffield's made it big as Ryback but I'm keeping this to just 3 and when he was in the Nexus I can't remember anyone really caring that much about him as an individual performer.
> 
> In fact, maybe this should be 'The Corre Effect', more accurately.
> 
> But anyway, so yeah. Barrett, Gabriel and Slater. One was the main star, the other two were the tag team players. A lot of people thought Barrett had everything he needed to make it big but it never happened and now he's just... there. He's not done anything important since Nexus/Corre, he's just hanging around the midcard with no real direction. Likewise, a lot of people back then thought Gabriel and to a lesser extent Slater were going to get at least something because of their individual talents, but now Slater's part of a joke jobber stable and Gabriel has gotten absolutely nowhere.
> 
> I know the Shield as a group is very different but I've put faith in WWE to use good talents well when the group they're in splits before and they've ruined it. So I'm just feeling oddly paranoid that when she Shield eventually does split up that they're not going to really hit it big in the way everyone's wanting them to.
> 
> I don't want Ambrose to end up like Barrett. I don't want Rollins to end up like Gabriel. And I don't want any of them to end up a joke like Slater. But knowing WWE, that just might happen. Because WWE have proven to be very capable of fucking up a good thing and utterly failing to capitalise on potential.
> 
> So that's the outcome I'm most afraid of for the Shield.


Agreed. People are far too trusting. Never judge how people are booked in a group, ever.

I don't doubt a whole lot that they'll fuck up Ambrose because he's the one that can talk. That's death in Vince McMahon's eyes.


----------



## THANOS

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Agreed. People are far too trusting. Never judge how people are booked in a group, ever.
> 
> I don't doubt a whole lot that they'll fuck up Ambrose because he's the one that can talk. That's death in Vince McMahon's eyes.


In most case in the WWE, bar a few exceptions, if you're amazing at one of the big traits in wrestling (overness, mic ability, wrestling), then you'll spend most of your early/whole career putting over the people who aren't. It's that type of "balancing the scales" logic that is so fucking detrimental to the company's success, yet the McMahon's live by it.


----------



## TankOfRate

Reservoir Angel said:


> You know what I'm most worried about with the Shield? It's them suffering from 'The Nexus Effect'.
> 
> See, when I look back at the Nexus members three stand out among the others: Wade Barrett, Justin Gabriel and Heath Slater. I know Sheffield's made it big as Ryback but I'm keeping this to just 3 and when he was in the Nexus I can't remember anyone really caring that much about him as an individual performer.
> 
> In fact, maybe this should be 'The Corre Effect', more accurately.
> 
> But anyway, so yeah. Barrett, Gabriel and Slater. One was the main star, the other two were the tag team players. A lot of people thought Barrett had everything he needed to make it big but it never happened and now he's just... there. He's not done anything important since Nexus/Corre, he's just hanging around the midcard with no real direction. Likewise, a lot of people back then thought Gabriel and to a lesser extent Slater were going to get at least something because of their individual talents, but now Slater's part of a joke jobber stable and Gabriel has gotten absolutely nowhere.
> 
> I know the Shield as a group is very different but I've put faith in WWE to use good talents well when the group they're in splits before and they've ruined it. So I'm just feeling oddly paranoid that when she Shield eventually does split up that they're not going to really hit it big in the way everyone's wanting them to.
> 
> I don't want Ambrose to end up like Barrett. I don't want Rollins to end up like Gabriel. And I don't want any of them to end up a joke like Slater. But knowing WWE, that just might happen. Because WWE have proven to be very capable of fucking up a good thing and utterly failing to capitalise on potential.
> 
> So that's the outcome I'm most afraid of for the Shield.


I think everyone has that same concern. I guess that's why we're constantly trying to draw out the differences between Nexus and The Shield. So far I've got:
-The Shield's winning streak
-Hanging with the top players
-No weak links
-Stronger team chemistry
-Have a HUGE fan following
-So far haven't had to deal with group changes/fuckery/etc

I don't know, I guess they feel more like a team than a stable, if that makes sense? I don't know what will happen next, but I feel like the roster and the way the WWE books has changed since the Nexus days. I have a feeling the three of them are less likely to drop off the face of the planet after they break, especially if they end up having a big dramatic split instead of a gradually (and depressing) fade away like Nexus had.


----------



## Eddie Ray

ohhh hello...front and center


----------



## Stroker Ace

Eddie Ray said:


> ohhh hello...front and center


Looking at the participants if Dean doesnt win this I'll be shocked.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Stroker Ace said:


> Looking at the participants if Dean doesnt win this I'll be shocked.


Yeah with those guys in there I can't really see why WWE wouldn't give the briefcase to Ambrose. Then again WWE's done a lot of things I don't see any logic at all in, so who the fuck even knows any more.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I could see Antonio Cesaro taking it as well. But Dean just feels like the "main one" in this match. It's going to be hard pushing through audience members carrying the US Title AND briefcase. But I hope I get to witness him try


----------



## Kratosx23

I'm begging for them to make it Barrett or Sandow (much preferably Barrett, due to how long he's been there), but yeah, Ambrose will win. It's a shame. I really like him, but not enough to see him win over them, especially given where he's already at. He can wait a while.


----------



## Itami

That backstage promo was really good.

I will say this though: the material Dean has to work with right now stops his promos from being *great*.

Can't wait for the time when he's in singles feud and cutting personal promos where he's talking about how fucked up he is. Got some taste of it in FCW, but so far from The Shield, he has to keep it organized and 'justice-related'... which is so not him.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Stroker Ace said:


> Looking at the participants if Dean doesnt win this I'll be shocked.



Dean is the only one with credibility lol. I'd hop we get some developments if he does. RS break-up/feud, Swagger and Cesaro teaming, Fandango/Barrett


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm begging for them to make it Barrett or Sandow (much preferably Barrett, due to how long he's been there), but yeah, Ambrose will win. It's a shame. I really like him, but not enough to see him win over them, especially given where he's already at. He can wait a while.


I'd love to see Sandow win it, personally. I think he'd be awesome as Mr. Money in the Bank, plus seeing Sandow as World Heavyweight Champion would be amazing. Just the sheer arrogant smugness would be glorious to behold if nothing else. But what with how much Sandow's been getting his arse roundly and neatly handed to him single-handedly by Sheamus of late, I really can't see him getting the win.

Really aside from Ambrose he's my main hope to win this one. If Ambrose doesn't, please God let it be Sandow. If not Sandow then... yeah actually, Barrett would be okay. I'd love to see a British guy holding a World Title because unless my memory utterly fails me that hasn't actually happened yet. Despite WWE having had William Regal hanging about for over a decade.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Reservoir Angel said:


> Yeah with those guys in there I can't really see why WWE wouldn't give the briefcase to Ambrose. Then again WWE's done a lot of things I don't see any logic at all in, so who the fuck even knows any more.


The only other likely people are Wade if they want to start building him up for the main event or Cesaro as he's pretty much replaced Jack Swagger. But it's looking like Dean will be the third man to hold a title and case at the same time next to RVD and Miz. Let's hope he ends up with a successful cash-in too.

If/when he does win I wonder how this will change the whole dynamic of the group.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'd love to see Sandow win it, personally. I think he'd be awesome as Mr. Money in the Bank, plus seeing Sandow as World Heavyweight Champion would be amazing. Just the sheer arrogant smugness would be glorious to behold if nothing else. But what with how much Sandow's been getting his arse roundly and neatly handed to him single-handedly by Sheamus of late, I really can't see him getting the win.


THIS. I'm personally hoping for a Sandow win. His over the top obnoxiousness about the entire thing will be glorious! :watson

If Dean gets it an holds on to the case for a while I won't complain. But as he only debuted last November I really don't see him getting the case quite so early. But like hell am I going to pretend to understand WWE's logic and booking.


----------



## Davion McCool

I'm as big an Ambrose mark as the next one of you, but I'd prefer a Barrett/Cesaro/Sandow win, those guys need it more. Ambrose might well be the GOAT on the mic, he'll get there.


----------



## Bryan D.

Let's just not forget that Vince is high on Fandango and Jack Swagger. These guys give Vince a boner. Swagger winning the briefcase would be a great opportunity to put him into the feud with Ziggler and Del Rio. They probably want to do that triple threat ladder match. And Fandango, well, he's out due to a concussion and he's in the match, although he has yet to return to television. Seems like a great opportunity to push him like they were about to do before the injury, huh? Everyone has a opportunity to win the match. I found hard to predict the outcome.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Stroker Ace said:


> If/when he does win I wonder how this will change the whole dynamic of the group.


I can see Ambrose winning MITB then dropping the US Title to Christian somewhere down the road thanks in part to a miscommunication or screw-up from one of the other Shield members (probably Rollins because he's the one they use when they need to have someone get their arse handed to them) after which Ambrose goes full psycho on him and it all unravels from there.

I hope it doesn't happen in quite such a clichéd way, but with WWE I've learnt not to expect much in how they decide to break up teams. It always seems to be a similar thing.


----------



## Itami

Most of the guys have good to great chances of becoming future world champ, ESPECIALLY Ambrose, with the exception of Cody. 

That's why part of me want him to win because the guy should've been elevated at this point. Ambrose winning will be the death of me, but if they give it to Cody, I will be fucking happy for him.

*BTW!* Did anyone notice Vince smirking when Teddy said Dean Ambrose as he was revealing the mitb participants? And no fucks were given for the others. Watch that segment again. ;-)


----------



## Bearodactyl

It certainly is intrigueing seeing Ambrose in that line up with all those other heels. Not a face in sight..

So does this mean no US championship match at MitB?


----------



## Kratosx23

Itami said:


> Most of the guys have good to great chances of becoming future world champ, ESPECIALLY Ambrose, with the exception of Cody.


Cody will be a world champion, guaranteed. The exceptions will be Barrett and Sandow, which is utterly sad as they deserve it more than the geeks like Cesaro and Fandango and Cody himself.



Reservoir Angel said:


> I'd love to see Sandow win it, personally. I think he'd be awesome as Mr. Money in the Bank, plus seeing Sandow as World Heavyweight Champion would be amazing. Just the sheer arrogant smugness would be glorious to behold if nothing else. But what with how much Sandow's been getting his arse roundly and neatly handed to him single-handedly by Sheamus of late, I really can't see him getting the win.
> 
> Really aside from Ambrose he's my main hope to win this one. If Ambrose doesn't, please God let it be Sandow. If not Sandow then... yeah actually, Barrett would be okay. I'd love to see a British guy holding a World Title because unless my memory utterly fails me that hasn't actually happened yet. Despite WWE having had William Regal hanging about for over a decade.


I just don't want to see Ambrose win. Barrett and Sandow need it SO much more than he does, and Barrett's been overdue for 3 fucking years. Sandow in my opinion, despite not being around a whole lot longer than Ambrose is just better on the mic and more entertaining in my opinion. Ambrose can wait 2 years to win the MITB, or better yet just be one of the few guys who wins the world title without the briefcase.....as if that'll ever happen.

And no, no British or English person has ever held a world title before. And knowing Vince, there never will be one.



Bryan D. said:


> Let's just not forget that Vince is high on Fandango and Jack Swagger. These guys give Vince a boner. Swagger winning the briefcase would be a great opportunity to put him into the feud with Ziggler and Del Rio. They probably want to do that triple threat ladder match. And Fandango, well, he's out due to a concussion and he's in the match, although he has yet to return to television. Seems like a great opportunity to push him like they were about to do before the injury, huh? Everyone has a opportunity to win the match. I found hard to predict the outcome.


I could see Swagger winning the case since Vince loves untalented big men. I cannot IMAGINE Fandango winning. If he does, it'll drop the world title to a level it'll never recover from. Try to imagine a BALLROOM DANCER as the World Heavyweight Champion. I can't, it's impossible. Not to mention, Fandango has been around for, what, 2 months TOTAL? They never hand out world title pushes that fast, unless you're Lesnar or Sheamus.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Reservoir Angel said:


> I can see Ambrose winning MITB then dropping the US Title to Christian somewhere down the road thanks in part to a miscommunication or screw-up from one of the other Shield members (probably Rollins because he's the one they use when they need to have someone get their arse handed to them) after which Ambrose goes full psycho on him and it all unravels from there.
> 
> I hope it doesn't happen in quite such a clichéd way, but with WWE I've learnt not to expect much in how they decide to break up teams. It always seems to be a similar thing.


I was still holding out for the Wyatt Family causing their eventual break up, but seeing as they're never gonna debut this seems like a good substitute.


----------



## Davion McCool

The concept for the World Heavyweight MITB is "The future". It's going to be one of the stars without a World Title reign who wins it.


----------



## Delbusto

Wish the match was longer, still enjoyable as it was though.


----------



## Kratosx23

Davion McCool said:


> The concept for the World Heavyweight MITB is "The future". It's going to be one of the stars without a World Title reign who wins it.


Not necessarily. If the concept was so rigid as that, they could've EASILY put Big E Langston in this match instead of Swagger but they didn't. Swagger being a former World Heavyweight Champion doesn't have a lick of difference in whether or not he's part of "the future". He only had one, and it was before he really got a gimmick that Vince liked, and it was 3 years ago. Most of the time, your first World Heavyweight Championship doesn't count for jack. Evidence of this is CM Punk, Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler, who have recieved far bigger pushes on their SECOND reign as opposed to their first.....or in Daniel Bryan's case, his upcoming second reign.

But yes, statistically it's far more likely that it will be a non WHC because Swagger's the only one in the match.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I just don't want to see Ambrose win. Barrett and Sandow need it SO much more than he does, and Barrett's been overdue for 3 fucking years. Sandow in my opinion, despite not being around a whole lot longer than Ambrose is just better on the mic and more entertaining in my opinion. Ambrose can wait 2 years to win the MITB, or better yet just be one of the few guys who wins the world title without the briefcase.....as if that'll ever happen.


I can agree with all of this. I want to see Ambrose win because the guy is awesome, but right now he doesn't need to be elevated that fast. He's fine exactly where he is without the MITB briefcase.

And like I said, I'd love to see Sandow as the Champion. As for Barrett... I'd mark if he won but I really can't see it ever happening. The time to have given him it was a couple years ago. Right now they've screwed him over so much that I don't think it'd be believable for him to suddenly get the briefcase. Which is a shame, really. Barrett could be utterly amazing, if he was given a direction and any serious investment.

And a new theme.



> And no, no British or English person has ever held a world title before. And knowing Vince, there never will be one.


Something tells me with Vince around still calling the shots it's going to be a rare occurence for someone from outside America, Samoa (though that might be part of America, I don't honestly know geography all that well),or Canada in certain cases, to really get much of anywhere in the big leagues of the main event. Sheamus is a rare exception to a rule, I feel.

I'm also tempted to think this is one contributing factor to why Justin Gabriel is still stuck down in jobber squad territory despite being perfect, or at least damn good, for a prominent mid-card face role. But maybe I'm reading too much insidious intent into that one because of my own biased in favour of Gabriel.



> I could see Swagger winning the case since Vince loves untalented big men. I cannot IMAGINE Fandango winning. If he does, it'll drop the world title to a level it'll never recover from. Try to imagine a BALLROOM DANCER as the World Heavyweight Champion. I can't, it's impossible. Not to mention, Fandango has been around for, what, 2 months TOTAL? They never hand out world title pushes that fast, unless you're Lesnar or Sheamus.


Dude... the Great Khali was World Heavyweight Champion. Clearly they don't put all that much thought into the reputation of that belt if they've let the Great Khali hold the damn thing longer than someone like Christian.



Stroker Ace said:


> I was still holding out for the Wyatt Family causing their eventual break up, but seeing as they're never gonna debut this seems like a good substitute.


I'm not seeing the Wyatt Family feuding with the Shield. They're both heel teams. Heel vs heel is one of those things that just isn't really done all that much. And I really can't see either of them turning face.

Though I would love a Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt promo. Those two just trying to out-crazy each other would be nothing short of glorious. Seriously, I'd pay good money to see that.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not necessarily. If the concept was so rigid as that, they could've EASILY put Big E Langston in this match instead of Swagger but they didn't. Swagger being a former World Heavyweight Champion doesn't have a lick of difference in whether or not he's part of "the future". He only had one, and it was before he really got a gimmick that Vince liked, and it was 3 years ago. Most of the time, your first World Heavyweight Championship doesn't count for jack. Evidence of this is CM Punk, Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler, who have recieved far bigger pushes on their SECOND reign as opposed to their first.....or in Daniel Bryan's case, his upcoming second reign.
> 
> But yes, statistically it's far more likely that it will be a non WHC because Swagger's the only one in the match.


D'you know, I always utterly forget that Jack Swagger is a former WHC until someone reminds me. There was just nothing memorable about his title reign at all.


----------



## Berbz

Those wrestling edits are ridiculous. I never got round to seeing the match but it looks good from those edits, I seriously can not wait for the Uso's/RollinsReigns match at MITB I think it's going to be great, the Usos actually have an exciting move set and we all know how good Rollins is in the ring, could be a real gem.


----------



## Kratosx23

Reservoir Angel said:


> I can agree with all of this. I want to see Ambrose win because the guy is awesome, but right now he doesn't need to be elevated that fast. He's fine exactly where he is without the MITB briefcase.
> 
> And like I said, I'd love to see Sandow as the Champion. As for Barrett... I'd mark if he won but I really can't see it ever happening. The time to have given him it was a couple years ago. Right now they've screwed him over so much that I don't think it'd be believable for him to suddenly get the briefcase. Which is a shame, really. Barrett could be utterly amazing, if he was given a direction and any serious investment.
> 
> And a new theme.


They've had people win the briefcase who were in as bad a place as Barrett. Somebody mentioned that when Ziggler won the briefcase, he was jobbing to Brodus Clay only a couple weeks beforehand. Daniel Bryan was floundering too. Hell, when Jack Swagger won, he was hardly featured on tv beforehand, and when he was, he lost to SANTINO. It's not that, Barrett is getting the typical SmackDown MITB winner push, where he's a jobber right before he wins, that's not the issue, the issue is that Vince just hates Barrett. 



> Dude... the Great Khali was World Heavyweight Champion. Clearly they don't put all that much thought into the reputation of that belt if they've let the Great Khali hold the damn thing longer than someone like Christian.


But Khali was only champion because 95% of the viable contenders were injured. They lost Edge, Undertaker, and Kennedy at the same time, and I'm pretty sure that Orton, Mysterio and Booker T were injured too. The only other person there was Batista and the reason they went with Khali was because of his size and so they could make Batista look better by winning it off of an unbeatable monster.


----------



## Davion McCool

OHMIGOSH THIS http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...r-christian-wwecom-exclusive-june-28-26127872

I know guys have already all seen it but I hadn't...

Yeah I need to go lie down a little. See you in a bit. (Why the fuck wasn't this on television?)

The best part is I'm pretty sure he is making it up as he goes along.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm a little disappointed that it's only Ambrose in the ladder match. I would have at least liked to see Rollins in the match just to add an element of high flying that this match does not have. As far as I know, WWE still hasn't made the Shield vs. Usos match official. They could add one more guy, the script could change, Swagger might get another DUI, things can change. Whether the tag match doesn't happen, or he/they pulls double duty, I just want to see more than one member of The Shield in the match.

Imagine a spot where Ambrose wins the match b/c Rollins sacrifices himself (some big dive off the ladder that takes out everyone). Ambrose takes the briefcase and thanks his Shield brethren and praises Rollins for the sacrifice he made for him, putting over the team aspect of The Shield. But as the months go by, Ambrose gets more power hungry and ambitious. Rollins believes he is wrong in doing so, and tension begins to build. Ambrose eventually cashes in sometime in 2014 to keep this story going for a long time. By this time Ambrose has become selfish to the point where he and Rollins bump heads continually b/c Ambrose is losing focus of their cause (bringing justice). This continues to the point where Ambrose and Reigns (who remains loyal to Ambrose) finally just kick Rollins to the curve. Rollins stays out for a while to sell the beating as Ambrose continues to dominate. Hell, maybe even add more guys to The Shield to replace Rollins. Rollins comes back to get his revenge and take down Ambrose and long story short, they feud for the World Title.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

TD Stinger said:


> Imagine a spot where Ambrose wins the match b/c Rollins sacrifices himself (some big dive off the ladder that takes out everyone). Ambrose takes the briefcase and thanks his Shield brethren and praises Rollins for the sacrifice he made for him, putting over the team aspect of The Shield. But as the months go by, Ambrose gets more power hungry and ambitious. Rollins believes he is wrong in doing so, and tension begins to build. Ambrose eventually cashes in sometime in 2014 to keep this story going for a long time. By this time Ambrose has become selfish to the point where he and Rollins bump heads continually b/c Ambrose is losing focus of their cause (bringing justice). This continues to the point where Ambrose and Reigns (who remains loyal to Ambrose) finally just kick Rollins to the curve. Rollins stays out for a while to sell the beating as Ambrose continues to dominate. Hell, maybe even add more guys to The Shield to replace Rollins. Rollins comes back to get his revenge and take down Ambrose and long story short, they feud for the World Title.


I would totally love for something like this to happen.


----------



## Asenath

I hate Money in the Bank. It has ruined the long-term booking of the two most important titles.

That is all.


----------



## deathslayer

TD Stinger said:


> I'm a little disappointed that it's only Ambrose in the ladder match. I would have at least liked to see Rollins in the match just to add an element of high flying that this match does not have. As far as I know, WWE still hasn't made the Shield vs. Usos match official. They could add one more guy, the script could change, Swagger might get another DUI, things can change. Whether the tag match doesn't happen, or he/they pulls double duty, I just want to see more than one member of The Shield in the match.
> 
> Imagine a spot where Ambrose wins the match b/c Rollins sacrifices himself (some big dive off the ladder that takes out everyone). Ambrose takes the briefcase and thanks his Shield brethren and praises Rollins for the sacrifice he made for him, putting over the team aspect of The Shield. But as the months go by, Ambrose gets more power hungry and ambitious. Rollins believes he is wrong in doing so, and tension begins to build. Ambrose eventually cashes in sometime in 2014 to keep this story going for a long time. By this time Ambrose has become selfish to the point where he and Rollins bump heads continually b/c Ambrose is losing focus of their cause (bringing justice). This continues to the point where Ambrose and Reigns (who remains loyal to Ambrose) finally just kick Rollins to the curve. Rollins stays out for a while to sell the beating as Ambrose continues to dominate. Hell, maybe even add more guys to The Shield to replace Rollins. Rollins comes back to get his revenge and take down Ambrose and long story short, they feud for the World Title.


where is reigns in this?


----------



## Swarhily

Asenath said:


> I hate Money in the Bank. It has ruined the long-term booking of the two most important titles.
> 
> That is all.


At least the match and the cash-in is somewhat exciting.


----------



## krai999

Asenath said:


> I hate Money in the Bank. It has ruined the long-term booking of the two most important titles.
> 
> That is all.


it's like the lfr of wrestling of you know what i'm talking about


----------



## Asenath

krai999 said:


> it's like the lfr of wrestling of you know what i'm talking about


Oh, the one where you produce massive amounts of DPS, and yet someone else gets the loot because of favoritism?


----------



## Davion McCool

Asenath said:


> I hate Money in the Bank. It has ruined the long-term booking of the two most important titles.
> 
> That is all.


I thought it's done exactly the opposite. It provides the Heavy Weight Titles with de facto long-term number one contenders. It has brought long-term booking back to the two titles, if anything.


----------



## truk83

If you are a fan of The Shield I don't know how you can't be rooting for Dean to win. This would give them a huge edge since they would have the United States title holder, and tag team title holders to go along with the MITB contract.


----------



## Itami

they r so badasss



Asenath said:


> I hate Money in the Bank. It has ruined the long-term booking of the two most important titles.
> 
> That is all.


WWE has long-term plans????

what


----------



## Davion McCool

Itami said:


> they r so badasss
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has long-term plans????
> 
> what


Okay Ambrose is actually turning into Brian Pillman now.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> they r so badasss


From the viewpoint of many women, including myself.


----------



## Kratosx23

Ambrose is an ugly motherfucker (which works to his benefit, given his character), what do women see in him? I guess I can understand the other two.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ambrose is an ugly motherfucker (which works to his benefit, given his character), what do women see in him? I guess I can understand the other two.


There's just something about him. This chaotic unpredictability. I wouldn't call him ugly, but he isn't a stereotypical "good looking" guy. Guys who simply look good bore me after a while. It's what goes on in the brain that's attractive and exciting. Not to mention he's super talented. You could just sum it up to him having the "it" factor.


----------



## Amber B

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ambrose is an ugly motherfucker (which works to his benefit, given his character), what do women see in him? I guess I can understand the other two.


It's his aura. The way a guy carries himself is so important. He has his moments where he's aesthetically pleasing to look at but what makes him attractive is that he knows he's the shit and doesn't give a single fuck what you think of him. He's attractive because he isn't trying to be.

Out of the three, he's the least attractive physically but if all three of them were on a crowded train, my eye would go directly to him.

Actually, Itami's avatar is a perfect example. That promo with B-boy, he could get it because of what he's exuding but in the last few months of his CZW run, all I saw was goofy fuck with a bad haircut.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ambrose is an ugly motherfucker (which works to his benefit, given his character), what do women see in him? I guess I can understand the other two.


Ambrose is fucking hot to me, more so than Roman and Seth.

And sure he's no GQ model like Orton for example nor does he try to be, but I think it's more of his aura, he has a really strong sex appeal about him.


----------



## Itami

How the fuck is Ambrose ugly?

Sure he's not the typical good-looking guy, but ugly? _Please._


It's not all about looks either. It's confidence, and just being fucking talented. 

And he's cute/sexy as hell.


----------



## Amber B

If I stare at him, I don't necessarily find him great to look at facially but he's in the Punk category of being sexy but not beautiful.


----------



## Asenath

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ambrose is an ugly motherfucker (which works to his benefit, given his character), what do women see in him? I guess I can understand the other two.


Some people find an erotic tension in danger. And the characters he play seem to be very unpredictable and dangerous. Like, sitting on that couch drinking Yuengling, in his shoot -- nothing. On screen -- be still my panties. 

Also, have you seen his arms? Arms.

AAAARMS.


----------



## Itami

EWW SOO FUCKING UGLY ISNT HE


----------



## Asenath

Davion McCool said:


> Okay Ambrose is actually turning into Brian Pillman now.


Are we actually sure his mama wasn't a wrestling groupie?


----------



## Rasfene

The shield are awesome. As of now, Dean ambrose is the most impressive. He doesnt have the typical handsome guy's look but he is not ugly. He has an aura of confidence and mystic about him. He looks special and sadist at the same time. He is fit and agile as well.


----------



## Davion McCool

I'm pretty happy to openly admit I am wildly gay for Ambrose. It's his character as much as anything else. I'm totally with the girls on this one.


----------



## Itami

Amber B said:


> If I stare at him, I don't necessarily find him great to look at facially but he's in the Punk category of being sexy but not beautiful.


I prefer manly-looking guys over the pretty supermodel types.

Guys aren't meant to be pretty anyway. At least not to me.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Itami said:


> I prefer manly-looking guys over the pretty supermodel types.
> 
> *Guys aren't meant to be pretty anyway. At least not to me.*


I agree with that, but if ever there was a time where Ambrose looked "pretty" this would be it.



Wish it was in color so I could see those eyes though.



Asenath said:


> Also, have you seen his arms? Arms.
> 
> AAAARMS.


For me it's dem long legs leading up to dat ass. :datass


----------



## Asenath

ALL THE LIMBS.


----------



## Heel

Booking the last few weeks has SUCKED, since WWE clearly think now Shield are no longer undefeated that they can beat them all the time. They need to remember what got these guys over in the first place and that they're not yet bulletproof. Since winning the titles they've clearly dropped down the card and lost a bit of relevance; and feuding with the likes of Christian (who while a great talent is the definition of MIDCARDER) and the fucking Usos won't remedy that.

Start booking them strongly again, put them in feuds with IMPORTANT guys instead of midcarders and most of all, give Ambrose some fucking mic time. God damn, he's incredible.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Ambrose is a midcard champion, so of course he is going to feud with midcarders.


----------



## Heel

Mr.Cricket said:


> Ambrose is a midcard champion, so of course he is going to feud with midcarders.


If holding the US Title means he'll be fueding with GEEKS, then he needs to lose it asap. I'd rather see him in non-Title feuds with Sheamus (like Sandow is) than in midcard jobber feuds with Christian for a nothing belt.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Heel said:


> If holding the US Title means he'll be fueding with GEEKS, then he needs to lose it asap. I'd rather see him in non-Title feuds with Sheamus (like Sandow is) than in midcard jobber feuds with Christian for a nothing belt.


If he wins the MITB(he has a very good chance), then I can see him dropping the US title soon and move up to feud with main eventers.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Itami said:


>


Okay, is anyone else oddly turned on by this picture?



Stroker Ace said:


> From the viewpoint of many women, including myself.


Oh, okay. So it's not just me then. Good good.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ambrose is an ugly motherfucker (which works to his benefit, given his character), what do women see in him? I guess I can understand the other two.


For me it largely comes down to this: Confidence is sexy. And Ambrose just exhudes confidence in everything he does.

Plus I have a soft spot for the bad boys, and... well, yeah.

But even then, he's not ugly. He's not supermodel good-looking and he's not as outwardly sexy as Reigns and Rollins, but to call him an ugly motherfucker is to do him a major injustice.

And he doesn't like injustice...


----------



## SubZero3:16

If this is ugly, then send all of the 'ugly' guys my way then.


----------



## Heel




----------



## Reservoir Angel

Yeah. If Ambrose is too ugly for some people I will _gladly_ take him off their hands.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Heel said:


> If holding the US Title means he'll be fueding with GEEKS, then he needs to lose it asap. I'd rather see him in non-Title feuds with Sheamus (like Sandow is) than in midcard jobber feuds with Christian for a nothing belt.


Since when is Christian a geek? He's a very respected upper midcarder who can put someone over with his mic and in-ring work. Catapulting Ambrose into the main event would have been a bit ridiculous. Besides, there aren't many guys right now he can worth with anyway, they are all occupied OR too protected (Sheamus). Let Ambrose have a nice US Title reign, go through a few guys, cut some good promos and when the time is right he'll get his shot. 

People tend to expect unrealistic stuff in wrestling all the time. The Shield wrestled top guys for months but it was always in a 3v3 capacity. Now that they are finally a little separated they can have real feuds and real feuds require both parties to give and take. Christian is feuding with Ambrose and needed a strong win to build him up so when Ambrose beats him it means more. They killed two birds with one stone by having the Usos in that match too but honestly it was about Christian/Ambrose. That's the interesting feud. The tag title feud is pure filler, as we all know Reigns and Rollins will easily beat the Usos, but that's fine, they can't always be wrestling top guys.

Chill.


----------



## Asenath

Stroker Ace said:


> I agree with that, but if ever there was a time where Ambrose looked "pretty" this would be it.


In this picture, he kind of looks like Gale Harold when he was playing Brian on QAF. It has been bugging me all night who he resembled. But, there it is.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Asenath said:


> In this picture, he kind of looks like Gale Harold when he was playing Brian on QAF. It has been bugging me all night who he resembled. But, there it is.


Yeah I can kind of see that too. And anyone who can look like Brian Kinney can never be called un-sexy.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Theys pictures! *fans self* if I was not on my phone I would be posting much needed gifs to express myself lol

Dean ugly? *dramatic eye roll and shakes head* lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. I

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ambrose is an ugly motherfucker (which works to his benefit, given his character), what do women see in him? I guess I can understand the other two.


Sounds like you don't really know what attracts women to men.


----------



## cindel25

Reservoir Angel said:


> Yeah. If Ambrose is too ugly for some people I will _gladly_ take him off their hands.


Wait your turn! There is a line you know!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

cindel25 said:


> Wait your turn! There is a line you know!


Fine. While you're all swooning over Ambrose I'll just entertain myself with Rollins.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Yeah I don't have a problem with them being slightly on the back burner, WWE have done enough to make them 'relevant' at this point where they don't need to be involved in the hottest angle to be worth watching. The match on Smackdown was fine as it was more about Christian/Ambrose than Shield/Uso's but I hope they can stretch this Ambrose/Christian feud out because I think he's the perfect guy to take that championship from him. 

It makes sense for Ambrose to win the briefcase and then drop the US title in the fall and then winning the World Heavyweight Title and you then book them to disintegrate leading to the Triple Threat match at WrestleMania for the gold. 

Also I think they could have done a better job of making the Uso's look better had they decided to get them wins to build them up from Extreme Rules onwards so this match would probably look a bit better but its small issue, yes there filler for one month but I think WWE will more than make it up if Summerslam is the Brothers of Destruction vs The Shield.


----------



## Davion McCool

The WWE has gotten a HUGE amount of mileage out of The Shield anyway. They've been building both RAW and Smackdown around them every other week most of 2013, which is incredible when you think how fresh these guys are to the audience.

We are moving onto the next stage of The Shield story, whatevee that is. It's time to bring in some personal feuds and let the three members shine.


----------



## truk83

Davion McCool said:


> The WWE has gotten a HUGE amount of mileage out of The Shield anyway. They've been building both RAW and Smackdown around them every other week most of 2013, which is incredible when you think how fresh these guys are to the audience.
> 
> We are moving onto the next stage of The Shield story, whatevee that is. It's time to bring in some personal feuds and let the three members shine.


The next stage of the story will be it's end. The Wyatt Family is going to be debuting soon, and that means The Shield won't stay around for long. The Shield will slowly dissolve, and likely at the hands of Bray Wyatt, and in some manner the MITB contract.


----------



## Itami

I don't get whenever people put The Wyatt Family and Shield in the same sentence.

Both stables are HEELs, so for them to feud or be involved with each other, how is that even possible?

Or you actually think Shield turning face make sense and should happen???? 



Rather than going against each other however, I can definitely see someone like Ambrose making an alliance with them being that he's cray-cray too.


----------



## Davion McCool

truk83 said:


> The next stage of the story will be it's end. The Wyatt Family is going to be debuting soon, and that means The Shield won't stay around for long. The Shield will slowly dissolve, and likely at the hands of Bray Wyatt, and in some manner the MITB contract.


There is still some mileage in it, I think. Ideally the best breakup would involve a Seth Rollins face turn, but I don't think he is established enough in the fan's eyes for this. The Break-up of the Shield will be such a huge event, it could be enough to make a career. I'm sure WWE knows.

Weirdly, the only break-up storyline that I could see making sense right now would be Ambrose turning on the other two and cutting them out (possibly via the Wyatts?), resulting in a double face turn for Reigns and Rollins. Ambrose is the only one established enough right now to get anything out of a break-up angle.

That's how I see it anyway.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HBK, an original member of the Shield? Wonder what this is from. Looks like it was from 1999, or so. Don't remember this at all.


----------



## Davion McCool

ShowStopper '97 said:


> HBK, an original member of the Shield? Wonder what this is from. Looks like it was from 1999, or so. Don't remember this at all.


angelfire.com, another thing from 1999 that no-one remembers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Davion McCool said:


> angelfire.com, another thing from 1999 that no-one remembers.


Those wrestling sites were the shit back in the day.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Now that I am on my computer I can give my proper feels by gifs LOL
I looked up pics of Gale Harold, I can see the resemblance.

For the pics of Dean and the ones of him and the guys 


As for Dean being ugly! lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Itami said:


> I don't get whenever people put The Wyatt Family and Shield in the same sentence.
> 
> Both stables are HEELs, so for them to feud or be involved with each other, how is that even possible?
> 
> Or you actually think Shield turning face make sense and should happen????
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than going against each other however, I can definitely see someone like Ambrose making an alliance with them being that he's cray-cray too.


It could start with Shield v. Wyatt Fam over who are the true saviors of WWE and then introduce a face team to get the fans behind them. The shield would be kind of faces because they're building a decent fanbase already lol the fact that another thread was created to discuss them and WWE's apparent booking means they won't get shoved aside and forgotten with all of the new talent that keep popping up.


----------



## SubZero3:16

vampyr said:


>


I could watch this all day. His facial expressions and mannerisms are so hypnotizing.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

vampyr said:


>



I couldn't hear half of his promo but what I heard was real good. Need to listen again with earbuds lol.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

You know the more I watch and really love the Shield the more I feel like a dumbass for not knowing about them at all before they showed up on RAW.


----------



## Damien

SubZero3:16 said:


> I could watch this all day. His facial expressions and mannerisms are so hypnotizing.


Yeah one Ambrose best promos so far I thought


----------



## Eddie Ray

i'll just leave this here...


----------



## Eddie Ray

also that sexy new promo release...that is so intentional...knowing their market win!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> i'll just leave this here...


Damn! I just saw these on tumblr and I wondered if to post them here. Glad you did. 

Look at all dat ass in a row :watson


Here's a better view of Ambrose


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I don't normally pay all that much attention to guys' arses but... hot damn! I think I need to lay down for a moment.

In actual wrestling-based talk: I just watched a 30-minute Iron Man match that Rollins and Ambrose had on FCW a few years back and am now convinced that when the Shield eventually splits Rollins needs to turn face and these two need to feud at some point. Preferably for a title. Preferably in the main event.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Love the booty shots!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

^ This thread makes me lol and shake my head at the same time.


----------



## Bryan D.

What the hell is going on here?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Bryan D. said:


> What the hell is going on here?


Amazing things.


----------



## cindel25

Eddie Ray said:


> i'll just leave this here...












:cheer


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Bryan D. said:


> What the hell is going on here?



Exactly :lmao.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bryan D. said:


> What the hell is going on here?


The same thing that happens every day in the Shield thread.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

:datass:datass:datass tho


----------



## Neil_totally

Saw this in the funny pics thread...


----------



## NO!

What's the opinion on here regarding Ambrose and the Money in the Bank ladder match? Do you think it's too soon for a Shield member to win such a match that practically guarantees a world title reign at some point? 

I think that because of the rule of having an entire year to cash in the briefcase, the argument of it being too soon doesn't really hold much water. I have however seen comments encouraging the WWE to keep The Shield together for one or two more years, so perhaps some of you would rather see Ambrose gradually ascend to the top instead of winning a match like Money in the Bank just about 7 months after he debuted. 

Anyone have any ideas in particular relating to what to do with The Shield after the hypothetical victory? When do you think is the right time to split this group up? How should it happen etc.


----------



## TD Stinger

NO! said:


> What's the opinion on here regarding Ambrose and the Money in the Bank ladder match? Do you think it's too soon for a Shield member to win such a match that practically guarantees a world title reign at some point?
> 
> I think that because of the rule of having an entire year to cash in the briefcase, the argument of it being too soon doesn't really hold much water. I have however seen comments encouraging the WWE to keep The Shield together for one or two more years, so perhaps some of you would rather see Ambrose gradually ascend to the top instead of winning a match like Money in the Bank just about 7 months after he debuted.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas in particular relating to what to do with The Shield after the hypothetical victory? When do you think is the right time to split this group up? How should it happen etc.





> Imagine a spot where Ambrose wins the match b/c Rollins sacrifices himself (some big dive off the ladder that takes out everyone). Ambrose takes the briefcase and thanks his Shield brethren and praises Rollins for the sacrifice he made for him, putting over the team aspect of The Shield. But as the months go by, Ambrose gets more power hungry and ambitious. Rollins believes he is wrong in doing so, and tension begins to build. Ambrose eventually cashes in sometime in 2014 to keep this story going for a long time. By this time Ambrose has become selfish to the point where he and Rollins bump heads continually b/c Ambrose is losing focus of their cause (bringing justice). This continues to the point where Ambrose and Reigns (who remains loyal to Ambrose) finally just kick Rollins to the curve. Rollins stays out for a while to sell the beating as Ambrose continues to dominate. Hell, maybe even add more guys to The Shield to replace Rollins. Rollins comes back to get his revenge and take down Ambrose and long story short, they feud for the World Title.


This is something I posted few pages back. For this to happen obviously, Rollins needs to be in the ladder match or interfere in it. IMO, it would be a good way for these guys to continue to grow as characters and lead to a big break up.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

^ possible Wyatt family influence?


----------



## truk83

NO! said:


> What's the opinion on here regarding Ambrose and the Money in the Bank ladder match? Do you think it's too soon for a Shield member to win such a match that practically guarantees a world title reign at some point?
> 
> I think that because of the rule of having an entire year to cash in the briefcase, the argument of it being too soon doesn't really hold much water. I have however seen comments encouraging the WWE to keep The Shield together for one or two more years, so perhaps some of you would rather see Ambrose gradually ascend to the top instead of winning a match like Money in the Bank just about 7 months after he debuted.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas in particular relating to what to do with The Shield after the hypothetical victory? When do you think is the right time to split this group up? How should it happen etc.



I think Ambrose winning the title makes the most sense. Ambrose is certainly talented enough to eventually cash in for the WHC. Not only is this a smart move, but it's logical as well. This gives The Shield an opportunity to have three titles between the three of them. Also, Ambrose obviously has strength in numbers, and they have been booked very strong together. I can't see how Dean doesn't come out of this as MITB, unless of course The Wyatt Family debuts, and completely takes Ambrose out of the picture. I certainly think there is a slight chance of Wyatt showing up.

However, I truly feel like Ambrose deserves this chance. Dean, and The Shield could taunt cashing this in, and making history. He would be the first ever United States champion, and WHC in the WWE. This begins the end of what we know as The Shield. Ambrose begins to slowly separate himself from the group at times. In order to save face, Dean even gives offers his United States title to Rollins, but this pisses Reigns off. Thus, setting up a match between Rollins, and tag team partner Roman Reigns with Dean Ambrose as the ref. They wrestle to a draw because Ambrose leaves the ring, attacks the bell boy, and ends the match himself since he is the official referee. Once again Ambrose showing the genius to keep things on middle ground.

Eventually, the three men settle there differences, but there is still some tension amongst all three men even with all the success they have had. I would have Ziggler win back the WHC off of Del Rio, and thus set up a huge turn. Ambrose would eventually cash in his MITB title shot vs Ziggler(once Dolph is WHC). The twist is that AJ turns on Ziggler, and joins with Dean. However, AJ sides with Ambrose in order for Dean to know when Ziggler was most vulnerable. This does two things, sets the stage for a solid feud, and pushes both wrestlers.

Ambrose cashing in his MITB without the help of Rollins, or Reigns. AJ turns on Ziggler, but the whole time thinks AJ/Langston have something going on. It turns out AJ was making Dolph think this as well at the request of Ambrose. Langston turns out to be innocent, but at some point due to Ziggler's paranoia, and false accusations he leaves Dolph long before AJ does. Dolph is unaware of what is going on, and at some points arranges for one of those boring segments on Raw in the middle of the ring where he has a table set up, lights dimmed, blah, blah, blah. Live music playing. It's apparent he is looking to pop the big question to AJ. We all know how this should play out.

Just at the brink of asking the big one, from the crowd comes a man with a ski mask. He grabs the bottle of wine off the table, and smashes it over Ziggler's skull. He takes the ring from Dolph's pocket, gets down on one knee, and asks AJ if she will marry him. She says yes, and Dean takes his ski mask off to reveal who he is. The best set up of all time would be this, and we could see Ziggler getting owned by the best new heel the WWE has seen in years. What a great way to really push the heel tone by taking the ring that another man bought, and paid for with his own money. Then, Dean pins him for the WHC.

People will have no choice, but to cheer Ziggler. Fans will love to hate Dean Ambrose, and they will certainly despise that filthy harlot, AJ. Now that Dean, and AJ are together we see more of him, and her, with the rest of The Shield not even around. We still see Rollins, and Reigns defending their tag team titles. Eventually, even those two split with Reigns walking out on Rollins during their title defense vs The Usos. Did Reigns put family before his tag team partner? This sets up a feud between Reigns, and Rollins. The Usos turn heel, and help kick Rollins ass with Roman. This would help push Rollins as a face. Reigns forms an allegiance with The Usos.

Dean is your new WHC, and now married to AJ. They pull off the "crazy couple" schtick, but eventually just ditches AJ, and gives her the divorce papers. Tells her he was just using her to get to the WHC because that's the only thing in his life he actually cares about. Ambrose tells her that if she even thinks about being scorned, and doing something sadistic, then give him a call because he'll be waiting. He slaps her on the ass, and tells her to go get lost because it's time for the WHC to speak to the world. Dean tells AJ that no one wants to hear what some crazy chick has to say about anything. This places Dean as the top heel of the roster, and as WHC.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

^ Good on you for thinking this through completely lol. I read two sentences and the last paragraph lol sounds fun.


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> Here's a better view of Ambrose




I really just want a paddle to hit it with, or a dime to throw at it.
---------------

But on a serious note it's not a given Ambrose will win, just from the line up he's the only one whose been established and made to look like a big deal. It could easily go to Barrett or Swagger if they're not still pissed about his dumbass getting arrested.

However the feud with Christian seems to be kicking off and will likely end at SummerSlam with Ambrose dropping the title. They're starting to lose steam so tossing him in this match might be the way to put the group back into the forefront.

With Ambrose winning the case there's a few scenarios they could do.

Dean cashing in and each one of them holds/defends the WHC
Dean keeps the case for himself, wins the title and becomes drunk with power
Dean keeps the case, loses due to Roman and/or Seth causing the break up
Tension builds as they decide who should have the case
Either Roman or Seth try to take it off Dean

Either one could work, we're 4 months away from their anniversary and a break up does seem fitting by or at Survivor Series...at least to me.


----------



## Asenath

NO! said:


> What's the opinion on here regarding Ambrose and the Money in the Bank ladder match? Do you think it's too soon for a Shield member to win such a match that practically guarantees a world title reign at some point?


I don't think Ambrose is going to take MITB this year, personally. The buzz was that before his injury, Barrett was marked for it last year. His injury predicated the mild disaster that was the Ziggler run with the briefcase. I also think Cody is at the right place in his career to carry the WHC, and it would elevate him. He's a phenomenal wrestler, a killer personality. WHY WON'T WWE LET CODY RHODES BE GREAT?

It's too early to break up The Shield. For one, Reigns is still too green to stand on his own. Great wrestler for his limited time in the business, but he still needs to be part of a team. And Rollins isn't over as much as he could be to set up an Ambrose/Rollins rivalry.

Also, they're just starting to spotlight the guys as individuals. There's months of material there. The Shield _works_ as a gimmick, and there aren't enough workable, bankable gimmicks in the WWE to break one up.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Asenath said:


> I don't think Ambrose is going to take MITB this year, personally. The buzz was that before his injury, Barrett was marked for it last year. His injury predicated the mild disaster that was the Ziggler run with the briefcase. I also think Cody is at the right place in his career to carry the WHC, and it would elevate him. He's a phenomenal wrestler, a killer personality. WHY WON'T WWE LET CODY RHODES BE GREAT?
> 
> *It's too early to break up The Shield.* For one, Reigns is still too green to stand on his own. Great wrestler for his limited time in the business, but he still needs to be part of a team. And Rollins isn't over as much as he could be to set up an Ambrose/Rollins rivalry.
> 
> Also, they're just starting to spotlight the guys as individuals. There's months of material there. The Shield _works_ as a gimmick, and there aren't enough workable, bankable gimmicks in the WWE to break one up.


It's too early, it's true. It should be a slow process that gradually fleshes each individual out with clear traits besides "the crazy guy, the high flyer and the badass". The fans know that they are to be taken seriously, and that established legitimacy will be the cornerstone for the rest of the Shield's existence and eventual individual glory ( hopefully).


----------



## Asenath

D-Bry is Fly said:


> ^ possible Wyatt family influence?


The Shield already gets face pops. And their matches are booked and paced and performed as if they are the faces, not the heels. Giving them a face-ish turn - not changing their personalities or their motivations, but putting them against an obviously evil force while they remain morally ambiguous - would be an excellent way to rectify that.

Also, Bray Wyatt promos vs. Dean Ambrose promos? THERE IS NOT ENOUGH YES IN THE WORLD.


----------



## krai999

hey look girls a moxley promo to squirt yourselves for


----------



## Asenath

We've already discussed it. IN DETAIL.

Thanks for thinking of us, though!


----------



## TankOfRate

Coming into this thread after spending ten minutes going through discussions on sexual harassment and creeps talking about the Divas in other sections is like settling down with a bottle of wine after a shitty day at work. Bless you ladies, and bless The Shield for dat sex appeal.



Eddie Ray said:


> i'll just leave this here...












MY BOYS


But yeah, a really big part of me wants Ambrose to get the briefcase and hopefully that creates a whole new direction for The Shield as a team, but it would be nice for someone else (APART FROM SWAGGER) to get the briefcase because lawd knows that midcard/upper midcard scene is the worst kind of purgatory. Seeing Rhodes, Barrett, even Cesaro get the case and slowly get the build to the top would be nice tbh. The Shield/Ambrose will be fine without it, as long as there is genuinely something planned for them. Ambrose not winning could be a way to start switching it up, I guess. Like, Reigns and Rollins interfere and that ends up costing him the match or something.

But if we're going to have that scenario of a midcard guy winning, cashing in with little buildup and then dropping back down the card, I'd rather it just went to Ambrose tbh.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

All of you Shield fan girls are fucking embarrassing, sort it out.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Enforcer122 said:


> All of you Shield fan girls are fucking embarrassing, sort it out.


I'd neg you if you didn't have The Riddler as your icon...consider yourself lucky...


----------



## SUNDAY

Honestly the thread would be pretty dead with out these girls.

Sometimes it gets a bit cringy but most of the time it's quite amusing.


----------



## TankOfRate

Enforcer122 said:


> All of you Shield fan girls are fucking embarrassing, sort it out.


How about











Now boo, you know where the door is.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Enforcer122 said:


> All of you Shield fan girls are fucking embarrassing, sort it out.


So does this mean us fan boys are allowed to carry on?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Lol women watch wrestling?

Must be sad to be you girls, watching a man's television program with men grappling other men to see which ones more manly. Ya'll better stick to your gay Justin Timberlake music videos or something.


----------



## Soulrollins

Lol... The fan girls aren't the problem.

You can notice that this thread is becoming in a fucking weird thing when you see guys excited to see Dean Ambrose ass. Wtf..


----------



## Smoogle

dem white knights coming to protect the girls lol

but for real it's really becoming a fetish thread, nothing is wrong with being a fan girl it's just super weird if you want to talk shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Reservoir Angel said:


> So does this mean us fan boys are allowed to carry on?


Looks like we *can!* <3


----------



## What A Maneuver

I highly doubt if they were in the midst of an awesome feud with people like the Wyatt family, that someone would stop everything and say, "Wait, let's talk about Dean's ass." Right now they're doing nothing but standing there, and what can you comment on when someone is just standing there and doing nothing? I love The Shield, and I'd rather hear about how hot they are than hear nothing at all. It keeps the thread going. Maybe it doesn't bother me because I'm a girl, I don't know.

Hopefully in the coming weeks we'll have loads to talk about. A briefcase for Ambrose perhaps?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Soulrollins said:


> Lol... The fan girls aren't the problem.
> 
> You can notice that this thread is becoming in a fucking weird thing when you see guys excited to see Dean Ambrose ass. Wtf..


What a cretin.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Soulrollins said:


> Lol... The fan girls aren't the problem.
> 
> You can notice that this thread is becoming in a fucking weird thing when you see guys excited to see Dean Ambrose ass. Wtf..


Ain't nothin' wrong with admiring a nice bit of booty in our spare time. When the Shield does something we'll talk about it, but right now... Really, until RAW we have no new developments to speak about, so why let the thread die when we have something nice to fall back on?


----------



## Davion McCool

I just think it is hilarious that The Shield are _by far_ the most objectified three performers in the entire of the WWE on this forum.

I love you guys (and gals).


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Yeah something has gone gloriously, gloriously right when three dudes are getting talked about in terms of sex appeal more than any of the current Divas. It's a change of pace that I greatly approve of.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

We need to counteract the insane amount of estrogen on this thread.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


>


LMFAO!!!! *has fits of laughter*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## E N F O R C E R

The Cynical Miracle said:


> We need to counteract the insane amount of estrogen on this thread.


I agree. This thread ruined The Shield forever. BTW, how the fuck is this a 4 star thread?


----------



## Davion McCool

Enforcer122 said:


> I agree. This thread ruined The Shield forever. BTW, how the fuck is this a 4 star thread?


This thread is awesome. Easily the best thread on the forums. It's like a religious experience, (Crowley style). What is not to love?


----------



## E N F O R C E R

Davion McCool said:


> This thread is awesome. Easily the best thread on the forums. It's like a religious experience, (Crowley style). What is not to love?


The Shield fan girls are going to take over Scientology and call it Shieldology, and instead of looking up to Tom Cruise they'll put Dean Ambrose on the top podium. This may happen. We should all be prepared.


----------



## cindel25

So the fan women are not allowed in this thread anymore? FINE, I'll take my boobs to tumblr.

Haters!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oh no! The Shield is ruined forever and their career is over because people are talking about how attractive they are.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Davion McCool said:


> This thread is awesome. Easily the best thread on the forums. It's like a religious experience, (Crowley style). What is not to love?


These women are disgracing the professional wrestling business. 

What would a Lou Thesz or a Harry Ezikian think of this mindless fangirl, incredulous behaviour?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Enforcer122 said:


> I agree. This thread ruined The Shield forever. BTW, how the fuck is this a 4 star thread?


First, it's a 4-star thread because it is one of the best threads I have ever seen here.
Secondly, if knowing some girls and guys find the Shield attractive and actually like to talk about that in a thread that is, after all, _about the Shield_ is enough to ruin the group forever for you, then the problem here is not us, it is you.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

Reservoir Angel said:


> First, it's a 4-star thread because it is one of the best threads I have ever seen here.
> Secondly, if knowing some girls and guys find the Shield attractive and actually like to talk about that in a thread that is, after all, _about the Shield_ is enough to ruin the group forever for you, then the problem here is not us, it is you.


This thread was designed to talk about The Shield, with varied opinions, debates and points of view. Instead of seeing that, most average users of this internet site come on to this thread to see a bunch of estrogen fueled, prepubescent strange women basically starting an ass appreciation society. So no, the problem isn't me, the problem is you. You haven't ruined The Shield for me, because as well as me and most of the IWC, we're all collectively laughing at you.

:carra :terry :hendo3


----------



## Davion McCool

I guess by extension if we were looking at a Trish Stratus thread circa 2001, said thread would be ruined if anyone started posting pictures and saying how hot she was?

By no means is it all girls either  Face it, fandom has changed, and it is glorious.


----------



## Black Jesus

It's okay for boys to drool over the Divas, but when girls drool over the Superstars, all fucking hell breaks lose.

iper1


----------



## SubZero3:16

Point is, the mods gave us free range to do our lusting, whether we be male or female, so either get used to it or stop coming in the thread.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Enforcer122 said:


> This thread was designed to talk about The Shield, with varied opinions, debates and points of view.


I'm not seeing anywhere in any rules that said all discussion must be strictly limited only to their wrestling or such matters. Because we _are_ talking about the Shield. Just not in a way you like.

Plus when something wrestling-related happens with them we do talk about it. The ass-talk is mainly relegated to times when there isn't anything new like that to talk about.



Davion McCool said:


> I guess by extension if we were looking at a Trish Stratus thread circa 2001, said thread would be ruined if anyone started posting pictures and saying how hot she was?
> 
> By no means is it all girls either  Face it, fandom has changed, and it is glorious.


Also this. Holy crap, I've lost track of the amount of times I've seen someone here posting entirely about how hot a particular Diva is. But when some of us do the same about the more attractive of the male superstars, all of a sudden that's a big no-no and we should be ashamed of ourselves?

Yeah, to hell with that. That's bullshit, is what that is. An idiotic double-standard.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Davion McCool said:


> This thread is awesome. Easily the best thread on the forums. It's like a religious experience, (Crowley style). What is not to love?


Lol crowley is awsone! 
Shieldology lol


----------



## Asenath

Shade redacted because I misinterpreted that post.

I'll leave the .gif up because it's funny as hell, though.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

Like A Boss said:


> It's okay for boys to drool over the Divas, but when girls drool over the Superstars, all fucking hell breaks lose.
> 
> iper1


Isn't there a familiar residential room called a kitchen which they can do that in? :robben2


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Enforcer122 said:


> I agree. This thread ruined The Shield forever. BTW, how the fuck is this a 4 star thread?


Drama queen much? If you pay attention to fans opinions more than the actual team, you'll devalue your own opinion. If you are a fan, only your opinion should really matter. I wouldn't mind cutting down on the objectification a little though... but the Shield hasn't advanced storyline-wise so what else is there to discuss?


----------



## Davion McCool

...well that is the end of us listening to _that_ guy.

So, back on topic, what do you guys think is next for Reigns and Rollins? Ambrose has already started to heighten the thing between him and Christian into a feud, can you see the same happening with the Usos?

This would be a great opportunity for the fans to get to know Reigns and Rollins better as characters. I honestly think right now Ambrose is the only one who could conceivably turn on the otehrs and become a single star, as he is the only one of the three who the fans are invested in enough yet as an individual.


----------



## Asenath

The Usos are the perfect way for Reigns and Rollins to develop their characters. Why is Roman Reigns so loyal to Rollins and so antagonistic to all his cousins? (The Rock, The Usos. They've never bothered Tamina, but neither has anybody else. . .bless her heart.)


----------



## cindel25

Can we get a Men of Wrestling forum so I lust after Ambrose and his tight ass 24/7? Thank you kindly.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Enforcer122 said:


> Isn't there a familiar residential room called a kitchen which they can do that in? :robben2


Well that's pretty much the end of you being taken seriously here ever again.



Davion McCool said:


> So, back on topic, what do you guys think is next for Reigns and Rollins? Ambrose has already started to heighten the thing between him and Christian into a feud, can you see the same happening with the Usos?
> 
> This would be a great opportunity for the fans to get to know Reigns and Rollins better as characters. I honestly think right now Ambrose is the only one who could conceivably turn on the otehrs and become a single star, as he is the only one of the three who the fans are invested in enough yet as an individual.


I don't think the Usos really are on the same level in comparison to Rollins and Reigns in terms of momentum to be the challenge that Christian is to Ambrose. I mean I like the Usos, but I can believe Christian being a legitimate challenge for Ambrose. I find it hard to imagine the Usos posing any significant thread to Rollins and Reigns.

Though I would like them to have some kind of tag team challenge so we can see a bit more of them shining on their own merits. Because for me right now the Shield does kind of feel like it's Ambrose and his two friends as opposed to 3 distinct superstars. Which I suppose is inevitable given Ambrose is a midcard singles champion and Rollins and Reigns have belts that WWE can't seem to decide whether or not it gives a shit about.



cindel25 said:


> Can we get a Men of Wrestling forum so I lust after Ambrose and his tight ass 24/7? Thank you kindly.


I'd support this idea. It's too rare a time when I get to talk about this kind of stuff.


----------



## Davion McCool

Asenath said:


> The Usos are the perfect way for Reigns and Rollins to develop their characters. Why is Roman Reigns so loyal to Rollins and so antagonistic to all his cousins? (The Rock, The Usos. They've never bothered Tamina, but neither has anybody else. . .bless her heart.)


This. We need Rollins and Reigns to cut a promo with Ambrose looking all evil in the background, taking turns on the mic and working the family vs Shield thing in. You madame are a genius.

The problem is not so much needing a believable threat, but getting to know the characters themselves. If you think back to the split up of Evolution, it was only once Randy Orton was a genuine rising star before he was turned on by the rest of the team. The most obvious way to do that story again would be with Rollins, the most natural face WWE have debuted in years, but I doubt anyone (this thread apart) would give a fuck if that where to happen now. So right now is the time to get the crowd invested in Reigns and Rollins as characters while they are still in the Shield, so however the breakup happens it's full OMG factor can help start someone's career.


----------



## TheFranticJane

I see Reigns becoming a face very similar to Goldberg, a juggernaut who fucks up everything in his path but doesn't conform to the Cena-esque template of what it means to be babyface.
The difference is that Reigns is not a personality blank like a lot of other 'monster face' characters. Look at his Bane-punch, I swear, it's one of the most theatrical and legit-looking moves on the roster. And whilst Roman has little to say, what he does say is believable and delivered with real enthusiasm.
I've said it once and I'll say it again, Roman Reigns has a really, really bright future. I can't wait to see what becomes of him, but if any of the Shield guys need to keep their SWAT attire, it's him. The all-black outfit makes him look like an unstoppable military strongman, like Jack Bauer had been magically transported to the wacky world of pro wrestling. He needs to keep that look and keep his edge.

Rollins, though? Honestly, I cannot see where he will go once The Shield disbands.
He'll be a face, for sure, but what kind? He seems too affable to pull off the badass face persona and if he became a smiley crowd-pleaser like Cena, he'd be lost in the shuffle.
I really don't know what gimmick could get Rollins over on his own to a point where he could be a firm main eventer.


----------



## Asenath

Davion McCool said:


> This. We need Rollins and Reigns to cut a promo with Ambrose looking all evil in the background, taking turns on the mic and working the family vs Shield thing in.


Also, slightly homoerotic Ambrolleigns victory cuddles, like they used to do.



> You madame are a genius.


Thank you! I try. 

I still need WWE to explain to us the dynamic that makes these three's 'pack of dogs' tactics work better than, say, 3MB. Or some feel for the power dynamic between the three of them.


----------



## Asenath

TheFranticJane said:


> I really don't know what gimmick could get Rollins over on his own to a point where he could be a firm main eventer.


Seth Rollins is Jeff Hardy, if Jeff Hardy weren't an inarticulate hayseed who can't mat wrestle. And soberer. And less tacky.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yeah I agree that Rollins and Reigns need more shine. Like we see Rollins trash talking his opponents and Reigns telling off people but we don't really get to hear what is said. I think they need their own promo like the one that Ambrose had after Smackdown. We already get that Ambrose is a cocky, eccentric character but who really are Rollins and Reigns is the next big question.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Reservoir Angel said:


> Well that's pretty much the end of you being taken seriously here ever again.
> 
> 
> I don't think the Usos really are on the same level in comparison to Rollins and Reigns in terms of momentum to be the challenge that Christian is to Ambrose. I mean I like the Usos, but I can believe Christian being a legitimate challenge for Ambrose. I find it hard to imagine the Usos posing any significant thread to Rollins and Reigns.
> 
> Though I would like them to have some kind of tag team challenge so we can see a bit more of them shining on their own merits. Because for me right now the Shield does kind of feel like it's Ambrose and his two friends as opposed to 3 distinct superstars. Which I suppose is inevitable given Ambrose is a midcard singles champion and Rollins and Reigns have belts that WWE can't seem to decide whether or not it gives a shit about.
> 
> 
> *I'd support this idea. It's too rare a time when I get to talk about this kind of stuff.*



I would too. The WOW threads are separated by GIFS and actual discussions, why not for men too? It cuts down on the sometimes disturbing posts in here lol and makes it optional for those whose lives are ruined by it.


----------



## Davion McCool

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Drama queen much? If you pay attention to fans opinions more than the actual team, you'll devalue your own opinion. If you are a fan, only your opinion should really matter. I wouldn't mind cutting down on the objectification a little though... but the Shield hasn't advanced storyline-wise so what else is there to discuss?


Sorry I don't want to resurrect the unpleasantness the thread just went through buuut, you can hardly complain about objectification with _that_ signature . Face it, you love objectification. Everyone does. If both genders get objectified it's not even sexist anymore. Everybody wins! 

EDIT: Do straight girls have their lives ruined by your sig and comments on any thread involving divas? They cope, I think  Make like a Brisco Brother and Man Up, my friend


Uh, that aside, I am still kind of surprised the commentators don't bring up the fact that the only reason the Usos can match Shield where super-teams haven't been able to is because they are _brothers_, ie the only team that knows each-other better the The Shield. We have no idea what The Shield got up to between their FCW/NXT days and forming this group (though we can imagine what we like ) but it seemed to be some sort of, uh, intensive, um, training..I'll stop.

Actually in-kayfabe it makes sense that Ambrose and Rollins should know each other this well, due to their series of matches in FCW, by the end of which they seemed to know each-other better than they knew themselves. Reigns seems to be the beast they helped bring up together and are almost educating in the business, letting him unleash his inner Samoan Superman Gangsta.

That's my head-canon anyway.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah I agree that Rollins and Reigns need more shine. Like we see Rollins trash talking his opponents and Reigns telling off people but we don't really get to hear what is said. I think they need their own promo like the one that Ambrose had after Smackdown. We already get that Ambrose is a cocky, eccentric character but who really are Rollins and Reigns is the next big question.


The recent WWE.com exclusive Ambrose promo did kind of show off a bit more of Rollins potential character as someone with a bit of a short fuse, given how he was just stalking around fuming in the background the whole time.

Showed a bit of that after the actual match it self, angrily kicking the ropes and pretty much just yelling at Ambrose.

Reigns though... I've got nothing on him except "strong silent type" which is good for picking up women but not much for making yourself stand out as a character on TV.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Asenath said:


> Seth Rollins is Jeff Hardy, if Jeff Hardy weren't an inarticulate hayseed who can't mat wrestle. And soberer. And less tacky.


_*!!! RANT INCOMING !!!*_

Am I alone in feeling bitter about that common comparison? I'm not angry at you, specifically, Asenath, and I sense you feel similarly to myself on the matter 
But let us be frank, Jeff Hardy did not earn one shred of his popularity. I'm sorry he screwed up his body by throwing himself off ladders, I'm sorry that he got addicted to drugs and I am happy that - by most accounts - he's trying to get his life back together, I wish him the best.
But Hardy didn't deserve the litany of chances given to him. He has never cut a good promo, never been believable in the ring, never had a gimmick worth a damn besides being Jeff Hardy, the guy sailing along on the nostalgia pops that fans still give him.

Rollins is a brilliant worker, Rollins can talk and Rollins has a firm basis for the praise afforded him. One day someone will have to explain why they feel it's approproate to compare the two because I just don't see it.
Granted, it's not as insulting as the Benoit/Bryan comments, but it's still pretty bad.


----------



## Asenath

I don't see Benoit and Bryan being that inaccurate of a comparison, though. Daniel Bryan clearly was influenced by Benoit and Malenko. It shows in his storytelling and his repertoire of moves. The Benoit tragedy makes it awkward and uncomfortable and just plain _sad_ to talk about. But it's right there for anyone with eyes to see.

As for the comparison between Rollins and Hardy, I don't see that to be a negative thing. Rollins, much like Jeff Hardy, makes it look _effortless_. He glides and turns and is smoother than a silk scarf with his top rope stunts. And people are going to love him for it.

Sure, he's technically more proficient. And he's a better mat wrestler, hands down. But that's not what people are going to love about him. They're going to be drawn to his movements, his charisma. Like Hardy.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Asenath said:


> As for the comparison between Rollins and Hardy, I don't see that to be a negative thing. Rollins, much like Jeff Hardy, makes it look _effortless_. He glides and turns and is smoother than a silk scarf with his top rope stunts. And people are going to love him for it.
> 
> Sure, he's technically more proficient. And he's a better mat wrestler, hands down. But that's not what people are going to love about him. They're going to be drawn to his movements, his charisma. Like Hardy.


And hopefully we'll never see Rollins end up where Hardy is. I would like to see him as a World Champion, though. Just hopefully without the nosedive that came after that.


----------



## Davion McCool

Reservoir Angel said:


> The recent WWE.com exclusive Ambrose promo did kind of show off a bit more of Rollins potential character as someone with a bit of a short fuse, given how he was just stalking around fuming in the background the whole time.
> 
> Showed a bit of that after the actual match it self, angrily kicking the ropes and pretty much just yelling at Ambrose.
> 
> Reigns though... I've got nothing on him except "strong silent type" which is good for picking up women but not much for making yourself stand out as a character on TV.


Right, but these are little things we read into the group from our obsessed positions. Getting a character over with *THE WWE UNIVERSE*tm requires weeks/months of shouting what a character is repeatedly in their face, or else years (and years) of build. Both the 9 year old kid and his mum at the show have both got to recognise who a wrestler is, what he does, and whether they should boo him or cheer him.

Ambrose is a once in a generation guy. He can it in about five minutes. It's the craft you learn first on the indie scene, and Rollins is instantly exciting and cheerable due to his wrestling style, but the crowd still isn't really invested in him yet. There is no easy answer to this, I think its just got to be more promo time, and one or two OMG moments that people will remember, will get put on youtube and ranted about by the commentators ever after.



TheFranticJane said:


> _*!!! RANT INCOMING !!!*_
> 
> Am I alone in feeling bitter about that common comparison? I'm not angry at you, specifically, Asenath, and I sense you feel similarly to myself on the matter
> But let us be frank, Jeff Hardy did not earn one shred of his popularity. I'm sorry he screwed up his body by throwing himself off ladders, I'm sorry that he got addicted to drugs and I am happy that - by most accounts - he's trying to get his life back together, I wish him the best.
> But Hardy didn't deserve the litany of chances given to him. He has never cut a good promo, never been believable in the ring, never had a gimmick worth a damn besides being Jeff Hardy, the guy sailing along on the nostalgia pops that fans still give him.
> 
> Rollins is a brilliant worker, Rollins can talk and Rollins has a firm basis for the praise afforded him. One day someone will have to explain why they feel it's approproate to compare the two because I just don't see it.
> Granted, it's not as insulting as the Benoit/Bryan comments, but it's still pretty bad.


I totally agree with you, except on Benoit/Bryan. As reckless (and, in the end, odious) a person Benoit was, he was a genius in the ring, and Bryan has all of his skills, and more. They both have/had that special "it" that raises a match from two guys going through the motions to something you have to put down whatever you are doing and WATCH. No wasted movement, 100% storytelling. The in-ring comparisons are fair. There are very few guys who you could compare to Benoit in the ring and Bryan is one of them.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Davion McCool said:


> Sorry I don't want to resurrect the unpleasantness the thread just went through buuut, you can hardly complain about objectification with _that_ signature . Face it, you love objectification. Everyone does. If both genders get objectified it's not even sexist anymore. Everybody wins!
> 
> *EDIT: Do straight girls have their lives ruined by your sig and comments on any thread involving divas? They cope, I think  Make like a Brisco Brother and Man Up, my friend*
> 
> 
> Uh, that aside, I am still kind of surprised the commentators don't bring up the fact that the only reason the Usos can match Shield where super-teams haven't been able to is because they are _brothers_, ie the only team that knows each-other better the The Shield. We have no idea what The Shield got up to between their FCW/NXT days and forming this group (though we can imagine what we like ) but it seemed to be some sort of, uh, intensive, um, training..I'll stop.
> 
> Actually in-kayfabe it makes sense that Ambrose and Rollins should know each other this well, due to their series of matches in FCW, by the end of which they seemed to know each-other better than they knew themselves. Reigns seems to be the beast they helped bring up together and are almost educating in the business, letting him unleash his inner Samoan Superman Gangsta.
> 
> That's my head-canon anyway.


I didn't say my life was ruined, just that I'd rather not see it, and besides my signature is not up for discussion or has been. The Shield as a group of wrestlers should be the focus but since it's a general thread that's why all this Shield lovin' has occurred. Don't tell me you enjoy seeing pictures of their asses or something like that, c'mon man. I accept the thread as is.


Also I believe that JBL mentioned the brother thing once. I agree it hasn't been brought up enough though, seeing one strong team vs. another strong team.

Also don't know the Briscoes, don't get the reference.


----------



## What A Maneuver

The Shield definitely need to start showcasing their individual personalities. Dean Ambrose shouldn't have to talk for the other two during their feuds that he has almost nothing to do with. I think Seth Rollins is more than capable. Besides, we need little hints of what could break them up in the future. Show Ambrose being illogical and Seth having to remind him what they've set out to do. Maybe have Seth get pissed about something and Roman calm him down. Little things like that. Not to show them breaking up, but to show that they balance each other and keep each other in line. That way when the inevitable split occurs, it makes sense.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Watching the recent Ambrose (v Christian) promo and how it touches on Christian being "over the hill", and anticipating RVD's return at MitB, I can't help but wonder if we could be seeing some kind of "oldtimers vs next gen" program sometime soon. At which point I can't help but think, who would be the third veteran to stand with RvD and Christian against the Shield? Any preferences?


----------



## TheFranticJane

Asenath said:


> I don't see Benoit and Bryan being that inaccurate of a comparison, though. Daniel Bryan clearly was influenced by Benoit and Malenko. It shows in his storytelling and his repertoire of moves. The Benoit tragedy makes it awkward and uncomfortable and just plain _sad_ to talk about. But it's right there for anyone with eyes to see.


Here's what infuriates me about it, Benoit was perhaps the worst - the absolute _worst_ - guy on the mic to hold the main title. He was a bland talent who whilst a technical dynamo made every interview, backstage skit and promo unbearable. It was a dark time for wrestling anyway, and his ascension to the main event scene really served to highlight flaws that were not as noticeable beforehand.

In order to labour the comparisons between the two, people have repeatedly claimed that Bryan sucks on the mic, and that is one of the most erroneous and willfully ignorant statements circulating WWE fandom today. Bryan was given little to work with, yet his feud with Michael Cole in NXT was the most interesting thing in that whole failed experiment. And let us not forget how his heel persona became so massively over precisely because of the charisma and mic skills his critics claim he does not possess.

Bryan is nothing like Benoit apart from similarities in their moves, but Bryan is a well-rounded character with marketability who has reached heights of popularity Benoit could never have dreamed of. The comparisons are therefore insulting and, above all else, *wrong*.


----------



## Davion McCool

D-Bry is Fly said:


> I didn't say my life was ruined, just that I'd rather not see it, and besides my signature is not up for discussion or has been. The Shield as a group of wrestlers should be the focus but since it's a general thread that's why all this Shield lovin' has occurred. Don't tell me you enjoy seeing pictures of their asses or something like that, c'mon man. I accept the thread as is.
> 
> 
> Also I believe that JBL mentioned the brother thing once. I agree it hasn't been brought up enough though, seeing one strong team vs. another strong team.
> 
> Also don't know the Briscoes, don't get the reference.





> ...cuts down on the sometimes disturbing posts in here lol and makes it optional for *those whose lives are ruined* by it.


Do you enjoy seeing pictures of divas' asses? Same thing, man.

The Briscoes are just a tag team who tell people to "Man-Up" a lot, don't worry, I'm only joking . Just nudging you towards maybe being more accepting towards things like this. Your sig is pretty much like someone having an image of Ambrose's rear end as their sig, thrust out towards every single person who looks in a thread where that person has posted. What's the dif?



TheFranticJane said:


> Here's what infuriates me about it, Benoit was perhaps the worst - the absolute _worst_ - guy on the mic to hold the main title. He was a bland talent who whilst a technical dynamo made every interview, backstage skit and promo unbearable. It was a dark time for wrestling anyway, and his ascension to the main event scene really served to highlight flaws that were not as noticeable beforehand.
> 
> In order to labour the comparisons between the two, people have repeatedly claimed that Bryan sucks on the mic, and that is one of the most erroneous and willfully ignorant statements circulating WWE fandom today. Bryan was given little to work with, yet his feud with Michael Cole in NXT was the most interesting thing in that whole failed experiment. And let us not forget how his heel persona became so massively over precisely because of the charisma and mic skills his critics claim he does not possess.
> 
> Bryan is nothing like Benoit apart from similarities in their moves, but Bryan is a well-rounded character with marketability who has reached heights of popularity Benoit could never have dreamed of. The comparisons are therefore insulting and, above all else, *wrong*.


It's an in-ring thing. It's not just his moveset, they are two of the greatest in-ring workers in history. When people compare the two they aren't talking about mic-work, it's cool.

Bryan isn't exactly CM Punk but he's no Benoit either. He plays a downright hilarious comedy character at the moment, I'd like to one day see him be serious. I never bought him on the mic back in ROH but it hardly mattered then, as it doesn't really matter now, as he is _that good_ in the ring.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Davion McCool said:


> Do you enjoy seeing pictures of divas' asses? Same thing, man.
> 
> The Briscoes are just a tag team who tell people to "Man-Up" a lot, don't worry, I'm only joking . Just nudging you towards maybe being more accepting towards things like this. Your sig is pretty much like someone having an image of Ambrose's rear end as their sig, thrust out towards every single person who looks in a thread where that person has posted. What's the dif?


Comedian Bill Burr has a bit about this. He talks about two gay dudes kissing. If you look it up you'll kind of see what I mean. And I've seen some much more revealing sigs on this forum. I don't think mine is that bad lol.


----------



## Davion McCool

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Comedian Bill Burr has a bit about this. He talks about two gay dudes kissing. If you look it up you'll kind of see what I mean. And I've seen some much more revealing sigs on this forum. I don't think mine is that bad lol.


Hey I don't think your sig is bad at all, neither do I think a picture of Ambrose' derriere is traumatic. Personally I'm not really into girls' chests _or_ guys' asses (shocking I know right, maybe the other way around...), so I just find both kinda amusing for the reactions they give people . It's all love here, I'm not having a go at you. What did the stand-up comedian say anyway?


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Davion McCool said:


> Hey I don't think your sig is bad at all, neither do I think a picture of Ambrose' derriere is traumatic. Personally I'm not really into girl's breasts _or_ guy's asses (shocking I know right?), so I just find both kinda amusing for the reactions they give people . It's all love here, I'm not having a go at you. What did the stand-up comedian say anyway?


He's American, he's done a European tour once I think. Basically, he says he sees two gay guys kissing at a diner and wasn't ready for it. A lady sees him have a disgusted look on his face before turning away for a minute and assumes he's a homophobe. He points out that he's not against it but couldn't put himself in that situation, you know? He asks, "What am I supposed to do start cheering 'em on?" Lol look it up I'm not doing it justice by spoiling it.


----------



## Davion McCool

D-Bry is Fly said:


> He's American, he's done a European tour once I think. Basically, he says he sees two gay guys kissing at a diner and wasn't ready for it. A lady sees him have a disgusted look on his face before turning away for a minute and assumes he's a homophobe. He points out that he's not against it but couldn't put himself in that situation, you know? He asks, "What am I supposed to do start cheering 'em on?" Lol look it up I'm not doing it justice by spoiling it.


I think I disagree with the comedian's position, but really, there is a difference between two people making out and a compromising picture of the human body. It can actually be kinda gross just seeing a girl and a guy making out if you are trying to eat your food .

Because really, what kind of freaks would spend their time looking at incredibly fit guys in compromising situations, oiled up and grappling each other in their underpants, in their spare time? Ewwwwwwwww.

Um, I had a point at one time. I think it was that women don't generally want to see another girl with her baps out staring at them all the time, but they put up with it, It's pretty damn normal and not really an issue in our society (though it would've been 200 or so years ago, of course). Just extending that logic over to the other gender seems fair to me.

But sorry about that, I don't want to derail the thread, and I'm really not having a go at you, just thinking out loud about how I view all of this, and why I think this thread is so awesome/hilarious. Maybe if the girls weren't so damn funny when the oestrogen levels start rocketing I might feel the same way, but they are brilliant .




Back on topic, I'm still not sold on Rollins' mic work, which worries me. He still sounds like the little kid trying to act tough and mean in front of the other big bullies, Ambrose and Reigns. In my head-canon, this is the case, and is part of his heel persona .


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Davion McCool said:


> I think I disagree with the comedian's position, but really, there is a difference between two people making out and a compromising picture of the human body. It can actually be kinda gross just seeing a girl and a guy making out if you are trying to eat your food .
> 
> Because really, what kind of freaks would spend their time looking at incredibly fit guys in compromising situations, oiled up and grappling each other in their underpants, in their spare time? Ewwwwwwwww.
> 
> Um, I had a point at one time. I think it was that women don't generally want to see another girl with her baps out staring at them all the time, but they put up with it, It's pretty damn normal and not really an issue in our society (though it would've been 200 or so years ago, of course). Just extending that logic over to the other gender seems fair to me.
> 
> But sorry about that, I don't want to derail the thread, and I'm really not having a go at you, just thinking out loud about how I view all of this, and why I think this thread is so awesome/hilarious. Maybe if the girls weren't so damn funny when the oestrogen levels start rocketing I might feel the same way, but they are brilliant .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Back on topic, I'm still not sold on Rollins' mic work, which worries me. He still sounds like the little kid trying to act tough and mean in front of the other big bullies, Ambrose and Reigns. In my head-canon, this is the case, and is part of his heel persona* .


He could be better, he's not bad but Ambrose is so far ahead of him atm. He got like 30 seconds in the WWE.com promo and Reigns said like two sentences. Ambrose is shaping up to be the leader simply because he is most prominently displayed by WWE, official leader or not. That's worrisome IMO.


----------



## What A Maneuver

In all fairness, Rollins has to speak alongside Ambrose. Dean Ambrose is a natural, and that can make others look pretty inferior.


----------



## Davion McCool

What A Maneuver said:


> In all fairness, Rollins has to speak alongside Ambrose. Dean Ambrose is a natural, and that can make others look pretty inferior.


I think to pull off a heel character you need to have a little darkness in you. Reigns has some. Rollins has about as much darkness in him as a ball of cotton candy. He's a big soft kitten.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Davion McCool said:


> I think to pull off a heel character you need to have a little darkness in you. Reigns has some. Rollins has about as much darkness in him as a ball of cotton candy. He's a big soft kitten.


He reminds me a bit of Justin Gabriel during the Nexus/Corre days. He plays the role as heel well, yeah, but you can just tell deep down that he's a face. 

At least that's how I look at it. I can't see him staying heel for very long (if for any time at all) after the Shield breaks up, basically.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Reservoir Angel said:


> He reminds me a bit of Justin Gabriel during the Nexus/Corre days. He plays the role as heel well, yeah, but you can just tell deep down that he's a face.
> 
> At least that's how I look at it. I can't see him staying heel for very long (if for any time at all) after the Shield breaks up, basically.


Probably just me, but I thought Gabriel as a heel was a LOT less believable...


----------



## SubZero3:16

When this pic of the shield was first released, I always thought Rollins was trying too hard to look menacing while the other two look more natural. He just screams babyface. He seems more naturally likeable and a person that the fans would get behind.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Davion McCool said:


> I think to pull off a heel character you need to have a little darkness in you. Reigns has some. Rollins has about as much darkness in him as a ball of cotton candy. *He's a big soft kitten*.


Kittens/cats can be mean/dark, they kill millions of birds a year. Mass murder is pretty dark, no?


----------



## Davion McCool

You never know, there might be a great heel character Rollins could play, but it certainly isn't this one. When I say that you need a certain "darkness" to be a heel, I don't mean you need to secretly be a jackass. Probably the greatest heel character of all time (in my opinion anyway) was the Anti-Hardcore Cactus Jack in ECW (still the high-water mark for all wrestling promos ever. It's the level that Ambrose is still yet to get near to. Give him time ). Mick Foley is about the nicest guy you can ever meet, but he used real darkness there (how fucked up the whole situation was, what he was doing to his family and himself by being a part of ECW, etc) and he made that brilliant character. Who knows what Rollins could latch upon, some aspect of his life that can make a completely unlovable, booable character, but this current one of...I don't even know what his character is. An angry young man who likes beating people up?


----------



## Davion McCool

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Kittens/cats can be mean/dark, they kill millions of birds a year. Mass murder is pretty dark, no?


Seth Rollins off the ladder


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Davion McCool said:


> Seth Rollins off the ladder


So you're saying he'll be seen as non-threatening and a spaz:?


----------



## Davion McCool

D-Bry is Fly said:


> So you're saying he'll be seen as non-threatening and a spaz:?


Nah you can't see it because of the table but there was totally a puppy down there he got the 1,2,3 on. The crowd went NUTS.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Bearodactyl said:


> Probably just me, but I thought Gabriel as a heel was a LOT less believable...


Not just you. He did his job fine (which admittedly mostly consisted of just hitting the 450 splash on people) but every time I saw him I'd think "you're a face, damn it, now starting acting like one!"

I don't get that as much from Rollins, admittedly, but I still get it a bit. I get no face vibes from Ambrose and precious few from Reigns, but Rollins gives me something on that front.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Davion McCool said:


> Nah you can't see it because of the table but there was totally a puppy down there he got the 1,2,3 on. The crowd went NUTS.


^ (Y)


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

well its not really rollins fault that hes too adorable to have people hate him.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> well its not really rollins fault that hes too adorable to have people hate him.


True. Damn huggable bastard.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I really hope The Shield do something interesting tonight. Or at least appear longer than they did last week.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Reservoir Angel said:


> True. Damn huggable bastard.


I know. You see his sick selling and you just want to go up and hug him forever. I think he's like Jeff Hardy in that way, you can't hate the guy. (the character at least)

Unlike some people I don't think he's bad as a heel or he looks unnatural. But once he turns face his career will rise.


----------



## SubZero3:16

No Dean but I'll take it.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I wonder if Vince makes them take 'workout' photos...they have been reported about knowing about their sex appeal. they are winning this time, guys.


----------



## Amber B

Yeah they are definitely trolling their fan base now with these photos.Bastards.



Davion McCool said:


> I think to pull off a heel character you need to have a little darkness in you. Reigns has some. Rollins has about as much darkness in him as a ball of cotton candy. He's a big soft kitten.


Pretty much. I think it was even more noticeable, to me at least, when he was in Age of the Fall but when you're standing next to fabulously slimy dirtbags like Lacey and Jimmy Jacobs, anyone can look like a happy panda.


----------



## Itami

I think Seth _does_ have some darkness in him. I personally believe the guys who are good at playing good-guys can be even better bad-guys.


The problem is that Seth is not convincing on the mic or just in general as a character, and as a heel, you have do a great deal of talking and explaining yourself. As a good guy it's better because you're just doing the right things. And ofc his movest is typical face-stuff.

But if you can play a character well and are able to convince others, you can easily play both sides.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Eddie Ray said:


> I wonder if Vince makes them take 'workout' photos...they have been reported about knowing about their sex appeal. they are winning this time, guys.


That's interesting if true. They're over anyway, but more fans never hurt, who knows they might convert some Cena fangirls or something.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I doubt Vince makes them do anything really. It might be more of a social media push that Vince is interested in. Once his superstars are being socially active I don't think Vince really cares what the content is.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> No Dean but I'll take it.
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/6bf183d07f0e79eca3ea3352e3db0075/tumblr_mp9u4qQWD41qc5dqao1_1280.jpg


Hot damn Rollins! :yum:


----------



## Berbz

Rollins and Ambrose have been working on their upper body, you can tell in these work out photos that have been doing the rounds, it's probably one of the reasons why they wear the protective body armour because they are just building it up for when they eventually split and ditch the attire.


----------



## Itami

Speaking of Rollins, I came across this pic just now...











Which led me to my folders... and boom




















And I made this:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I think Seth might honestly now qualify for the descriptor "unfairly attractive."


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I think Seth might honestly now qualify for the descriptor "unfairly attractive."


Really? Now why on Earth would you think that?


----------



## Amber B

WHY????
I hate all of you.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Really? Now why on Earth would you think that?


... I think I need to go lay down for a moment.


----------



## SubZero3:16

People getting worked up for no reason


----------



## Amber B

Everything about him in ROH was just obscene in the best way imaginable.


----------



## Berbz

I'm trying to imagine the reaction on here, especially in this thread, when Rollins first comes out in trunks.


----------



## Itami

HEHEEHHEHEHEHEHEEHE


----------



## Reservoir Angel

You people are officially 100% evil... and I love it. God help me I love it so.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> HEHEEHHEHEHEHEHEEHE


What a thing of beauty.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Isn't he just... right up there with Justin Gabriel in terms of pure attractiveness.


----------



## TankOfRate

ROH/early FCW Seth just does not do it for me. Too giraffe-y/young looking/scrawny etc etc. Half blonde Seth on the other hand is the blonde Punk equivalent.... the things these bottle blonde wrestlers do for me is unreal tbh. Rollins got incredibly attractive and incredibly good in the ring at some point last year and it was just out of nowhere. 

He is just not made to be a heel though. The Age of the Fall reference is pretty spot on tbh, when you're put with dirtbags like Jimmy Jacobs, Lacey and Dean Ambrose, there's no way you're going to look as convincing. He comes across as a sidekick in these roles, which isn't to say he's not doing a good job, because he is, but he really is just too.... cuddly. I think that's why he takes most of the pins. He just naturally elicits dat babyface sympathy, and that's not a bad thing. Genuinely good babyfaces are hard to come by, and with some more seasoning, I think bb Seth could be just that.



Itami said:


> Speaking of Rollins, I came across this pic just now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which led me to my folders... and boom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this:


Lord have mercy on my soul. GotDAMN.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

TankOfRate said:


> ROH/early FCW Seth just does not do it for me. Too giraffe-y/young looking/scrawny etc etc. Half blonde Seth on the other hand is the blonde Punk equivalent.... the things these bottle blonde wrestlers do for me is unreal tbh. Rollins got incredibly attractive and incredibly good in the ring at some point last year and it was just out of nowhere.
> 
> He is just not made to be a heel though. The Age of the Fall reference is pretty spot on tbh, when you're put with dirtbags like Jimmy Jacobs, Lacey and Dean Ambrose, there's no way you're going to look as convincing. He comes across as a sidekick in these roles, which isn't to say he's not doing a good job, because he is, but he really is just too.... cuddly. I think that's why he takes most of the pins. He just naturally elicits dat babyface sympathy, and that's not a bad thing. Genuinely good babyfaces are hard to come by, and with some more seasoning, I think bb Seth could be just that.


Essentially at this point, Seth Rollins is like the WWE's Loki. He does bad things and you shouldn't like him but he manages to be just endearing and awesome and attractive enough that everyone falls in love with him despite the villainy.


----------



## Asenath

So, I woke up from a hypnogogic state, licking my screen. Anyone know what might have caused this?


----------



## TankOfRate

Asenath said:


> So, I woke up from a hypnogogic state, licking my screen. Anyone know what might have caused this?


Don't say things like that. You might break the fragile male egos in this thread.



Reservoir Angel said:


> Essentially at this point, Seth Rollins is like the WWE's Loki. He does bad things and you shouldn't like him but he manages to be just endearing and awesome and attractive enough that everyone falls in love with him despite the villainy.


:lmao He really is. 

I've probably said this before but I love y'all and your analogies.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Asenath said:


> So, I woke up from a hypnogogic state, licking my screen. Anyone know what might have caused this?


I don't have any idea what could have OH MY GOD HE'S IN A SUIT!

http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j345/LeighDx13/12262012/withSethRollins_zpsb2254f28.jpg

Love a man in a suit... they're just so.... so..........

.........

... I'm sorry, what were we talking about?

ETA: Okay, now I want him to be a face just so we have a greater chance of seeing him do this with a championship belt:


----------



## Asenath




----------



## SubZero3:16

As Raw is saying fuckall right now...

He's such a cutie


----------



## Bushmaster

The highlight of Raw so far


----------



## Callisto

Fucking ninja'd


----------



## What A Maneuver

SoupBro said:


> The highlight of Raw so far


Ahh, I was hoping that would appear (Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16

TehJerichoFan said:


> Let's talk about this, though.


Best part of the entire match.

Ambrose has such a unique persona in the ring. You kinda get caught up in what he's going to do next.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Lol at people thinking they'll be jobbing. It's the Shield, they're like WWE's only legit tag team.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> As Raw is saying fuckall right now...
> 
> He's such a cutie


Where the hell do you people find these glorious, glorious things?


----------



## Amber B

WHY?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Where the hell do you people find these glorious, glorious things?


Tumblr. It's the only reason I have an account there.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Y'all thirsty bitches!


----------



## Bushmaster

Amber B said:


> WHY?


:lmao what an awesome picture. Can someone put Raping Time in it.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Oh well I have found a new wallpaper background, bye Juan Martin Del Potro.


----------



## What A Maneuver

That's such a badass picture.


----------



## SubZero3:16

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Y'all thirsty bitches!


We'll save you a seat. :lol


----------



## NathWFC

They're boring. I loved them at first, but they really are stale as fuck now. Time to split.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> WHY?


I just want to suck on deans glorious bottom lip! Oooops did I just say that I want to do something sexual to him? Yes I did and I do not give a flying fuck! lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> I just want to suck on deans glorious bottom lip! Oooops did I just say that I want to do something sexual to him? Yes I did and I do not give a flying fuck! lol


You met him already. Could've done it then. Now look where you are...tsk.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> You met him already. Could've done it then. Now look where you are...tsk.


LOL! Don't tempt me to try next time I see him  lol


----------



## x78

NathWFC said:


> They're boring. I loved them at first, but they really are stale as fuck now. Time to split.


Nah, just time to do something other than wrestle repetitive and meaningless 6-man matches. Promo time, singles matches, anything. I can't remember the last time The Shield spoke on TV. Ambrose cut a great promo after Smackdown but it was confined to WWE.com fpalm


----------



## The Smark One

SoupBro said:


> The highlight of Raw so far


Completely agree with you that was the best part of the match. That's one of the better gifs I've seen in a while. Repped


----------



## The Smark One

Amber B said:


> WHY?


Deans got Sami Callihan hair in this pic.


----------



## Itami

Raw has been fucking awful all night, thanks for dean tho

and bless u crowd for chanting ambrose. 

Think the fact that only Ambrose has gotten chants and never the other two might tell ya something. Dude has his character down and people are getting into it.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

x78 said:


> Nah, just time to do something other than wrestle repetitive and meaningless 6-man matches. Promo time, singles matches, anything. I can't remember the last time The Shield spoke on TV. Ambrose cut a great promo after Smackdown but it was confined to WWE.com fpalm


Same thing for months with no character devlopment? Hmmm :cena2


----------



## SubZero3:16

Seth and Roman need to cut their own promo. Especially now with the lead in to MITB. Right now their being relegated to being Dean's lackeys if nothing else. They were nothing more than moving scenery in the Smackdown promo. We need actual characters now.


----------



## Amber B

Itami said:


> Raw has been fucking awful all night, thanks for dean tho
> 
> and bless u crowd for chanting ambrose.
> 
> Think the fact that only Ambrose has gotten chants and never the other two might tell ya something. Dude has his character down and people are getting into it.


That derp walk. :lmao


----------



## x78

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth and Roman need to cut their own promo. Especially now with the lead in to MITB. Right now their being relegated to being Dean's lackeys if nothing else. They were nothing more than moving scenery in the Smackdown promo. We need actual characters now.


Doesn't really make any difference since that promo wasn't even shown on TV. It was like one of Dean's Evolve or DGUSA promos that only die-hard fans on the internet get to see. Obviously the 30000th segment with the McMahon family and Vickie Guerrero arguing was more important than actually developing feuds and fleshing out characters for their champions.


----------



## SubZero3:16

x78 said:


> Doesn't really make any difference since that promo wasn't even shown on TV. It was like one of Dean's Evolve or DGUSA promos that only die-hard fans on the internet get to see. Obviously the 30000th segment with the McMahon family and Vickie Guerrero arguing was more important than actually developing feuds and fleshing out characters for their champions.


You are so damn right about that last part that it's not even funny.


----------



## Itami

Wait... has nobody brought up Seth and Roman working the pre-match at MITB?

I would much rather see that match than Rybitch/Jericho or Miz/Axel. _Ugh_


----------



## What A Maneuver

Them being on the pre-show is kind of ridiculous. Not for a second did I think The Shield would lose their titles, but they practically just told us they're keeping them.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> Wait... has nobody brought up Seth and Roman working the pre-match at MITB?
> 
> I would much rather see that match than Rybitch/Jericho or Miz/Axel. _Ugh_


You mean Vince screwing over the international audience once again? Because as usual if they show it on their site or on youtube it's only accessible in the US.

I mean seriously. Build these guys up for months and then drop them to the pre-show. It's almost like, well we got Ambrose semi over, that's good enough. Oh yeah forget about the other two and put them on the pre-show. It's not like they have an actual story line like the divas or something. :no:


----------



## Chrome

The amount of mic time the Shield have been given lately is too damn low!


----------



## Bushmaster

I skipped the last 2 hours of Raw so dont know if i missed anything good. Im happy i caught the Shield though so for me they were the highlight of Raw. Glad they got the win because im pretty damn sure if Christian pinned Dean again the legions of his fans would break the internet lol. 

Its becoming more and more evident that Dean is the one that is getting pushed, sucks that Seth has to be on the kick off show.


----------



## sharkboy22

Itami said:


> Wait... has nobody brought up Seth and Roman working the pre-match at MITB?
> 
> I would much rather see that match than Rybitch/Jericho or Miz/Axel. _Ugh_


Came into this thread to talk about this.

I don't like The Shield's booking as of late tbh. Fair enough, they've had two loses. At first I didn't mind them losing to Orton, Kane and Bryan. They're, for the most part, a big name team. But the Usos and Christian? Really? 

WWE started off lining up super-teams for The Shield. They've faced the like of Ryback, Bryan, Kane, Sheamus, Jericho and even John freaking Cena. None of these guys were able to defeat The Shield but the job squad was? I got nothing against Orton/Kane/Bryan beating them but on free TV? Their first defeat on free TV? 

They should have let them remain undefeated till Summerslam and then align some big super team to take them out. That would have meant more. Now, they're freaking losing to the Usos and worse yet they've been reduced to pre-show status. I mean, they do know that they have Miz vs Axel scheduled right? Miz is Mr. Pre-show after all.

I don't know, I just don't like The Shield's booking lately. Here, i was thinking that finally the WWE could make a group in which all members get over. Looks like it's only Ambrose that's going to get the push. Don't blame them though, he is the only that has character and knows how to get it over. Rollins tries to hard to be Ambrose #2 if you ask me with all the shouting and what not during matches. And Reigns would sell a fucking dropkick from Kofi Kingston.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Their booking lately has been a bit out of the left field. The Shield runs this yard but yet after they win a match they skeddale out of the ring? No. They should remain holding the belts up high and the losers should be the one to run away. Show your audience that The Shield is a dominant force that needs to be stopped. Not ones that hightail it out as soon as the bell is rung.


----------



## x78

They've been booked like total shit since winning the titles. Which was inevitable TBH with the way WWE treats its champions. In fact I don't think any of them have actually addressed the fact that they are champions on TV. The last time I can remember Seth and Roman speaking was in that group promo about taking down heroes. AFAIK The Usos and Christian haven't spoken either since they started interacting. So we have a bunch of guys fighting and no reason to give a shit either way.


----------



## Bushmaster

How would you have booked the Shield though. They were defeating main event lvl opponents every ppv. They aren't really main event players so they had to be sent down to earth eventually. Having them win and look dominant every week wouldnt cut it honestly.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The problem is they want to put everything on the app or the website. Newsflash WWE!! Most of your weekly viewing audience do not want to go to an external source to see part of a storyline when it can be aired on Raw or Smackdown and they are not going to! Raw is a tv show. Can you imagine a tv show where you have to go to the website to see how the storyline advances? None of the networks would remain on air. WWE is doing a great disservice to their superstars by having cut a promo on the app and then sending them out to a live audience of which 95% of them haven't seen the promo and have no idea what the feud is about. So they are going to sit on their hands in the audience and not cheer for anyone because they don't have a fucking reason to.


----------



## x78

SoupBro said:


> How would you have booked the Shield though. They were defeating main event lvl opponents every ppv. They aren't really main event players so they had to be sent down to earth eventually. Having them win and look dominant every week wouldnt cut it honestly.


They are main-event players. If they weren't then they shouldn't have been pushed so heavily, but they are, Ambrose is probably the second best talent in the company right now after Punk. I'm not saying they should be winning world titles just yet but they wouldn't be out of place, a Shield vs Cena feud would certainly have been a hell of a lot better than the Cena-Ryback program. If anything I think they should have won the midcard titles and then vacated them straight away. They were booked far ahead of the midcard titles and now they have been brought down to their level, curtain jerking on the pre-show and Ambrose is in the MITB match with the likes of Cody Rhodes and Fandango. It's just a waste of time after months of build.


----------



## hazuki

After The Usos feud is done they really need a huge storyline


----------



## Itami

This gif might come in handy whenever a topless photo of Shield is posted:


----------



## JerseyScottie

I personally think the shield has become extremely stale after being exposed as those who helped cm punk retain his title in numerous matches. They are no longer an intimidating force in my eyes.


----------



## Asenath

Itami said:


> This gif might come in handy whenever a topless photo of Shield is posted:


This is my new favorite gif on the internet.


----------



## Dub J

JerseyScottie said:


> I personally think the shield has become extremely stale after being exposed as those who helped cm punk retain his title in numerous matches. They are no longer an intimidating force in my eyes.


Yeah, I think Vince and crew might have put the belts on them a little too soon. To me, giving them the straps was pretty much end game for the Shield. Before they were a marauding, for hire group that was a total wild card. Making them title holders kind of makes them part of the establishment per se.


----------



## Damien

ALL MINE!


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

x78 said:


> *They've been booked like total shit since winning the titles.* Which was inevitable TBH with the way WWE treats its champions. In fact I don't think any of them have actually addressed the fact that they are champions on TV. The last time I can remember Seth and Roman speaking was in that group promo about taking down heroes. AFAIK The Usos and Christian haven't spoken either since they started interacting. So we have a bunch of guys fighting and no reason to give a shit either way.





Dub J said:


> Yeah, I think Vince and crew might have put the belts on them a little too soon. To me, giving them the straps was pretty much end game for the Shield. Before they were a marauding, for hire group that was a total wild card. *Making them title holders kind of makes them part of the establishment per se.*


This. It relegates them to title defenses instead of "justice". A lot of people said they should have thrown the titles away, saying they are trash, etc. They would have the legitimacy of being champions while furthering their own ideals that way, can't rock the boat though, right WWE? fpalm


----------



## jarrelka

They need something drastic before they lose all of their momentum. I always said Rollins should be the one turning face to leave the group but,that is so evolution we need something original. Let them redesign the titles for starters although I love the us title. Dean Ambrose should.be competing for the WWE title in 6 months at most.


----------



## Eddie Ray

i think its good that they are elevating other guys as they go along. it may not seem like it but where did the Uso's registered on the radar prior to them feuding? absolutely nowhere. I think their matches and confrontations have been well thought out and have done wonders for The Uso's. are they losing some momentum, yes. is it to their detriment? not really. they are still new and need time before they get deeply involved in main event status feuds. let them cool down a little so people don't get sick of them, then bring them back in when its necessary and appropriate for them to do that. also that way they can develop more of the wrestlers stories and increasing their chances of a good feud.

they are not going to get Ryback style burying. relax and take deep breaths.


----------



## cindel25

Pay close attention to Roman's hand.......










:yum: I wonder how thick he is.......


----------



## Reservoir Angel

cindel25 said:


> Pay close attention to Roman's hand.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yum: I wonder how thick he is.......


I see we're back to the lusty hormonal brand of Sheild-based discussion again. Good good. That means I have an excuse for putting this up:










With additional super-large version: 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/977164_673091746039238_65163240_o.jpg

:yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:

Also, this:










As a natural-born shipper, this is so not good for me.


----------



## Damien

This thread continues to amaze and stun me


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Pay close attention to Roman's hand.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yum: I wonder how thick he is.......


He's trying to kill us all :lol



Reservoir Angel said:


> I see we're back to the lusty hormonal brand of Sheild-based discussion again. Good good. That means I have an excuse for putting this up:
> 
> 
> Also, this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a natural-born shipper, this is so not good for me.


I think Dean goes both ways










Although I ship this as well










Man, I love this damn thread :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Might as well just go all out and ship the lot of them as some kind of ménage à trois.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Might as well just go all out and ship the lot of them as some kind of ménage à trois.


And that's why the good lord invented fanfiction.  Because even though you have to sift through a lot of rubbish, a few stories are completely golden.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> And that's why the good lord invented fanfiction.  Because even though you have to sift through a lot of rubbish, a few stories are completely golden.


Can't say I've ever looked up Shield fanfiction, to be honest. Looked up a lot of other stuff in fanfiction, incuding some WWE superstars, but never the Shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Can't say I've ever looked up Shield fanfiction, to be honest. Looked up a lot of other stuff in fanfiction, incuding some WWE superstars, but never the Shield.


Oh honey child


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh honey child


It's on my to-do list. I just have bigger fanfiction-related priorities in terms of what I read.


----------



## Itami

How has this not been posted yet












Oh and bonus picture b/c it's ridic


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I am spacing which twitter account I came across theys on...it was either seths or romans. Love theys! 



















Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Dean Ambrose selling that superkick was the highlight of RAW for me.


----------



## Asenath

Reservoir Angel said:


> Might as well just go all out and ship the lot of them as some kind of ménage à trois.


Ambrolleigns. It's totally a thing.


----------



## NO!

I actually think The Shield should've been on the cover of that game. It's one way of putting over the future of the company. Instead we have The Rock? Are The Shield gonna have to powerbomb him again?


----------



## Berbz

Asenath said:


> Ambrolleigns. It's totally a thing.


Amreighllins sounds better.


----------



## Da Silva

Well, The Shield sounds better, really.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Ambrolleigns. It's totally a thing.





Berbz said:


> Amreighllins sounds better.


I vote Ambrolleigns. It sounds more cohesive.


----------



## Asenath

Da Silva said:


> Well, The Shield sounds better, really.


What the hell kind of a ship name is "The Shield"?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Da Silva said:


> Well, The Shield sounds better, really.


For the group itself, yes. For the shipping? No. Everyone knows when you ship characters or people you mash their names together. Like Drarry, or Scisaac, or Larry. Stuff like that.

Also, I just read this and felt it must be shared because it's a thing I agree with a lot and is one of the few things I've read that really bigs up Rollins instead of Ambrose or Reigns (not that they don't deserve bigging up themselves, mind):

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1692172-seth-rollins-is-outshining-the-shield-in-wwe


----------



## World's Best

Rollins is the only member that I can stand. Kind of surprised that he isn't the most popular. His selling is on par with Ziggler's. And he's clearly the most talented of the trio, as stated in that article above.


----------



## Bryan D.

World's Best said:


> Rollins is the only member that I can stand. Kind of surprised that he isn't the most popular. His selling is on par with Ziggler's. And he's clearly the most talented of the trio, as stated in that article above.


Overall, i think Dean Ambrose is the most talented of The Shield. He's the full package. Can wrestle, can talk, is charismatic, has great psychology in the ring, can tell a story, can sell moves. Well, he's great. Rollins is GREAT in the ring, but lacks mic skills, charisma and he has no contact with the fans. He's getting better on the mic, but Ambrose is still way ahead of him.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> For the group itself, yes. For the shipping? No. Everyone knows when you ship characters or people you mash their names together. Like Drarry, or Scisaac, or Larry. Stuff like that.
> 
> Also, I just read this and felt it must be shared because it's a thing I agree with a lot and is one of the few things I've read that really bigs up Rollins instead of Ambrose or Reigns (not that they don't deserve bigging up themselves, mind):
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1692172-seth-rollins-is-outshining-the-shield-in-wwe


That article really put Rollins over nicely and puts his role in The Shield in a great perspective. One thing though, why did they choose that picture for the article? It has Ambrose looking like a complete troll. :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> That article really put Rollins over nicely and puts his role in The Shield in a great perspective. One thing though, why did they choose that picture for the article? It has Ambrose looking like a complete troll. :lol


Originally it was a picture of just Rollins. Dunno why they changed it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SubZero3:16 said:


> That article really put Rollins over nicely and puts his role in The Shield in a great perspective. One thing though, why did they choose that picture for the article? It has Ambrose looking like a complete troll. :lol


Definitely a good read but OMG that picture of Ambrose!!!!!!!! ::: legit LOL'd at that one. :lmao


----------



## Hawksea

Bryan D. said:


> Overall, i think Dean Ambrose is the most talented of The Shield. He's the full package. *Can wrestle, can talk, has great psychology in the ring, can tell a story, can sell moves*. Well, he's great. Rollins is GREAT in the ring, but lacks mic skills, charisma and he has no contact with the fans. He's getting better on the mic, but Ambrose is still way ahead of him.


So is everybody who's employed in the company. At least if Ambrose is the standard everybody's mic, wrestling and psychology skills is compared against. He's nothing unique or special.


> is charismatic


:ti


----------



## NeyNey

Ambrose face when they replayed the end of the SD match... 

















Made. my. day.
So fucking deep. :clap

He sells this shit so fucking brilliant. 
The things he did in the match were all absolutely fantastic. 

Rollins giving Reigns the belts. :lol 

For a short second I was a bit worried about their direction, but after Smack Down and now RAW... Stale? Fuck off.
Also Usos and Christian have a nice chemistry together.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

NO! said:


> I actually think The Shield should've been on the cover of that game. *It's one way of putting over the future of the company. Instead we have The Rock? *Are The Shield gonna have to powerbomb him again?


They should powerbomb whoever made that decision. I agree with having the Shield on the cover, but not only the Shield throw in some other top stars in the picture and we're good.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Hawksea said:


> So is everybody who's employed in the company.


----------



## Eddie Ray




----------



## World's Best

Ahhh, the circle-jerk continues.


----------



## World Champion X

World's Best said:


> Rollins is the only member that I can stand. Kind of surprised that he isn't the most popular. His selling is on par with Ziggler's. And he's clearly the most talented of the trio, as stated in that article above.


All of them are very talented and have bright futures. They each have different qualities that make them great.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

All of them are going to be big stars, but I look forward to watching Rollins in the ring the most. Ambrose is different and Roman is an awesome smash mouth wrestler, but Rollins is incredibly entertaining. An example being his match against Bryan :mark:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

E N F O R C E R said:


> An example being his match against Bryan :mark:


YES! YES! YES! Seriously, that match alone made me hope for some kind of one-on-one feud between Bryan and Rollins down the line at some point. Because that needs to happen. No human being with working eyes can deny that they are awesome working together.


----------



## TommyRich

Bryan D. said:


> Overall, i think Dean Ambrose is the most talented of The Shield. He's the full package. Can wrestle, can talk, is charismatic, has great psychology in the ring, can tell a story, can sell moves. Well, he's great. Rollins is GREAT in the ring, but lacks mic skills, charisma and he has no contact with the fans. He's getting better on the mic, but Ambrose is still way ahead of him.




I agree, Ambrose is one of the best at selling moves


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

E N F O R C E R said:


> All of them are going to be big stars, but I look forward to watching Rollins in the ring the most. Ambrose is different and Roman is an awesome smash mouth wrestler, but Rollins is incredibly entertaining. An example being his match against Bryan :mark:


I enjoy Rollins' taunts more than Dean's, and he is the best in-ring.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'm hanging out in this thread tonight. The rest of WF seems to have gone bonkers.


----------



## Bushmaster

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm hanging out in this thread tonight. The rest of WF seems to have gone bonkers.


Your safe in here, your going to be protected by the Shield :ambrose :rollins :reigns


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> Your safe in here, your going to be protected by the Shield :ambrose :rollins :reigns


Woohooo!!! Think Ambrose would let me hold his title? :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Woohooo!!! Think Ambrose would let me hold his title? :lol


Depends what 'title' is a euphemism for.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Depends what 'title' is a euphemism for.


Why the US Championship belt of course :angel


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Why the US Championship belt of course :angel


Yeah, sure  But if you get to hold Ambrose's "belt" then I get to hold Rollins'


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Yeah, sure  But if you get to hold Ambrose's "belt" then I get to hold Rollins'


I think you may need to get Roman's permission to do that :lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> I think you may need to get Roman's permission to do that :lmao


I have no problem with sharing. :yum:


----------



## Damien




----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I have no problem with sharing. :yum:


That's the spirit! rton2


----------



## SubZero3:16

vampyr said:


>


This.picture.is.everything. :faint:


----------



## Reservoir Angel

vampyr said:


>


Shirtlessness and chains... ...I, err... I'm going to need a moment.


----------



## SubZero3:16

What a gentleman









I will go down with this ship


----------



## Stroker Ace

vampyr said:


>


Now all I need is him on his hands and knees at my feet.

Really wish he hadn't cut his hair so short cause that is perfect yanking length.


----------



## Kratosx23

World's Best said:


> Rollins is the only member that I can stand. Kind of surprised that he isn't the most popular. His selling is on par with Ziggler's. And he's clearly the most talented of the trio, as stated in that article above.


Define the word "talent". I completely disagree with that. He's the least charismatic, he's the worst on the mic, he has the least stage presence, and he carries himself the least like a major star of the 3. 

Also, if his selling is on par with Ziggler's, that's a bad thing since Ziggler is a horrendous seller. Selling is supposed to be the art of conveying the realism of being hurt in a match. Ziggler bumping around the ring like he's playing in a bouncy castle is GARBAGE selling. Good, proper selling is not even meant to be noticable, because you assume it's the conveying of real pain.

Ambrose is leagues above the other two, they're nothing special.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Stroker Ace said:


> Now all I need is him on his hands and knees at my feet.
> 
> Really wish he hadn't cut his hair so short cause that is perfect yanking length.


Good lord this thread is just innapropriate in the best possible way.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

SubZero3:16 said:


> What a gentleman


:ex::faint: FUCK HE'S SOOOOOO HOT. Omg what I'd do to be that women. But more than just kissing would be going on


----------



## Kratosx23

Reservoir Angel said:


> Good lord this thread is just innapropriate in the best possible way.


At this point, there needs to be a thread split. Shield Wrestling Discussion Thread and Shield Femjaculation Thread.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Tyrion Lannister said:


> At this point, there needs to be a thread split. Shield Wrestling Discussion Thread and Shield Femjaculation Thread.


I said something to this effect and was considered hypocritical due to my sig, which unlike anything in this thread has not and never been discussed continuously to the point of blatant objectification. Still though, there is only 1 thread to discuss the Shield, as wrestlers or sex symbols or whatever. I just try to ignore it and not visit that much, don't want to cut down on the fun here like a buzzkill.


----------



## Paul Rudd

HAHA lighten up guys, the girls' reactions to pics and gifs is probably the most entertaining thing on this forum.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Also, if his selling is on par with Ziggler's, that's a bad thing since Ziggler is a horrendous seller. Selling is supposed to be the art of conveying the realism of being hurt in a match. Ziggler bumping around the ring like he's playing in a bouncy castle is GARBAGE selling. Good, proper selling is not even meant to be noticable, because you assume it's the conveying of real pain.


I agree on the rest but WWE is not meant to be real sport like puroresu or convey realism. It's more entertainment focused so bumping hard and jumping around is good selling as long as it makes the other person look good. The same way as the People's Elbow is an acceptable finisher in WWE but a straight punch is not.

Still think Ziggler has limitations as far as long-term selling and storytelling goes but he's good enough.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Clem said:


> HAHA lighten up guys, the girls' reactions to pics and gifs is probably the most entertaining thing on this forum.


Exactly. We are allowed to have our fun with the divas so in fairness the girls (and guys too) are allowed to have theirs with Shield. At least the posts about them are kept pretty clean.

I for one cannot wait for MITB. Not only because Ambrose is in the MITB match but the match between Usos and Reigns&Rollins. I know that the Shield's gonna win but WWE has really built up Usos recently
so it should be a good one. Hopefully they give enough time for it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Shield's in Japan


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Oh sweet merciful heavens...


----------



## TankOfRate

:lmao They are SO doing it on purpose now. I love these little trolls :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## E N F O R C E R

The estrogen in this thread is too damn high

:StephenA


----------



## TankOfRate

E N F O R C E R said:


> The estrogen in this thread is too damn high
> 
> :StephenA


You're right. LET'S UP DAT TESTOSTERONE 






























Speaking of which, it's weird because I've liked Ambrose and Rollins as singles guys for a while now, but Reigns is quickly becoming one of my faves. He's got some ways to go in the ring but dude has some serious presence. Man I hope they do better with these guys than they did with Nexus. Surely they're not going to make the same mistake twice.... right?!?! Honestly at this rate I'd rather they work towards splitting them up by 'Mania 30 instead of dragging it out and doing the Nexus thing again. No new members, no members taken away, just let it naturally implode and run its course. With that being said, it would be nice to have something that lasts authentically for longer than a year, but is that even possible in this day and age? I love them as a group but I just do not trust the WWE to keep them going with it becoming incredibly stale, especially considering how thin the roster is right now.


----------



## Da Silva

E N F O R C E R said:


> The estrogen in this thread is too damn high
> 
> :StephenA


What quantifies as too much estrogen?


----------



## Berbz

Ambrose with that gym swag.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

E N F O R C E R said:


> The estrogen in this thread is too damn high


----------



## SubZero3:16

TankOfRate said:


> You're right. LET'S UP DAT TESTOSTERONE


He will always be my favourite.

Actually this thread has a wonderful mix of male and female admirers. The Shield: Bringing both sexes together since 2012.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Why you do this to me! lol


Why is dean holding his water bottle like that? LOL and boo that sun glare in the car pic is blocking his pretty pouty lips 

Now as for the complaints about us gals/guys creaming over ambrose and the guys....

DEAL WITH IT!! LOL!


----------



## Soulrollins

SubZero3:16 said:


> The Shield: Bringing both sexes together since 2012.





^ This couldn't hear more gay.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Soulrollins said:


> ^ This couldn't hear more gay.


This couldn't be any more illiterate.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I just came across this.Also did anyone notice in the picture of them in the car that deans poor head is into the roof lol...its cause hes so damn tall lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Soulrollins said:


> ^ This couldn't hear more gay.


Surely uniting the sexes is the very opposite of gay.


----------



## Berbz

Cesaro is also in the car with The Shield :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Is it wrong that I would legit turn gay for Ambrose?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Y2-Jerk said:


> Is it wrong that I would legit turn gay for Ambrose?


There aint nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Y2-Jerk said:


> Is it wrong that I would legit turn gay for Ambrose?


Nope! :ambrose2


----------



## Kratosx23

TankOfRate said:


> Speaking of which, it's weird because I've liked Ambrose and Rollins as singles guys for a while now, but Reigns is quickly becoming one of my faves. He's got some ways to go in the ring but dude has some serious presence. Man I hope they do better with these guys than they did with Nexus. Surely they're not going to make the same mistake twice.... right?!?! Honestly at this rate I'd rather they work towards splitting them up by 'Mania 30 instead of dragging it out and doing the Nexus thing again. No new members, no members taken away, just let it naturally implode and run its course. With that being said, it would be nice to have something that lasts authentically for longer than a year, but is that even possible in this day and age? I love them as a group but I just do not trust the WWE to keep them going with it becoming incredibly stale, especially considering how thin the roster is right now.


They've already handled The Shield better than Nexus, Nexus lost their first big match. I guess that's what happens when they're forced to fire the only member in the group they actually like.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Callisto

Y2-Jerk said:


> Is it wrong that I would legit turn gay for Ambrose?


I'm already gay for him.

So it's too late for you to call dibs. :jay2


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They've already handled The Shield better than Nexus, Nexus lost their first big match. I guess that's what happens when they're forced to fire the only member in the group they actually like.


I'm just dreading the possibility of hearing the words "6-man Elimination Tag" used when talking about SummerSlam.


----------



## Bushmaster

Y2-Jerk said:


> Is it wrong that I would legit turn gay for Ambrose?




















Im straight and wouldnt turn gay for anyone, but i think Seth looks the best out of the group. Im a guy that loves my facial hair and he has some pretty great facial hair.


----------



## SonoShion

Prince Ambrose is going to take some serious bumps at MITB. Sacrificing his soul only for our sake. Love you Dean.


----------



## Eddie Ray

SonoShion said:


> Prince Ambrose is going to take some serious bumps at MITB. Sacrificing his soul only for our sake. Love you Dean.


its going to be amazing...


----------



## Amber B

SubZero3:16 said:


> The Shield's in Japan


This is so fucking deliberate now and I hate them for it. I hate them so.

And for some weird reason, I think Ambrose is going to be the most cautious at MITB.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Smackdown promo was pretty damn good. Rollins has definitely improved on the mic and so has Reigns. Ambrose was boss as usual.


----------



## Bryan D.

I'm going to be Mr. Money in the Bank and The United States Champion. You need to believe that and you need to believe in DA SHIELD!!!!

:ambrose


----------



## Soulrollins

Prefer Rollins instead of ambrose in that MITB match, sad for can't see him flying over the ladders.

unk3


----------



## TheGreatBanana

I remember once this thread was a place for *discussion*, now its just....


----------



## shought321

The Shield fans/ fan girls need to cling on to something. The group itself is boring as fuck and stagnant right now so why not cream over their looks and work out pics? Have you not noticed that the amount of drooling in this place has gone up as the Shield's actual importance on the TV show has declined?


----------



## Mr. I

shought321 said:


> The Shield fans/ fan girls need to cling on to something. The group itself is boring as fuck and stagnant right now so why not cream over their looks and work out pics? Have you not noticed that the amount of drooling in this place has gone up as the Shield's actual importance on the TV show has declined?


There is apparently no middle ground between "greatest thing ever in the world" and "boring as fuck".


----------



## Da Silva

TheGreatBanana said:


> I remember once this thread was a place for *discussion*, now its just....


The ladies have been creaming themselves throughout this thread, that's neither gone up nor declined. All that's happened is that people have pretty much run out of things to say, most (if not all) topics of discussion have been settled now.


----------



## Bushmaster

Nothing wrong with seeing the ladies creaming themselves over the Shield. If the divas were actually relevant im sure those threads would be full of guys talking about looks or what they'd do to them rather than focusing on their ring or promo work. They are keeping the thread alive which is awesome, i DREAD the day that they actually break up because for months they have been the best thing on Raw, SD and Main Event and it will be a sad day whenever the seeds of their breakup are planted.

Of course right now some will say that they are boring. But thats probably because they arent facing or feuding against huge names like they used to. They had to face the lower talents eventually.But as long as they still produce entertaining matches i don't care who they face. Theres been Shield doubters since the very beginning and some even hoping for failure.


----------



## Bryan D.

Girls, go to the "Bo Dallas discussion" thread showing all the love for him.


----------



## jzieg2313

I think Ambrose has a great shot to win MITB.


----------



## Itami

I find it funny, whenever us, the "Shield fangirls" are actually discussing relevant topics regarding Shield, nobody mentions it. 

Just whenever we have fun reacting to pics people come here to point out what we're doing. Fuck out here with that shit.


Now on to SmackDown... Ambrose in that SD promo was fucking great. Love his intensity. Dude can sell a PPV just by talking. I still cringe whenever Seth is speaking though. He needs to calm down. I think he's trying to be a little dramatic to speak better, but the only time he ever sounded good to me was when he was cutting that promo on Cena in a slow manner. Roman sounds way better than him.

also i made a little some some


----------



## NO!

^ Roman sounds forced as well. Ambrose is the only consistent one of the three when it comes to talking. It's obvious that it just comes natural to him. His tone, his expression, his material are always highly effective. I still think that with more experience, the other two have potential to develop into better talkers. I can't say I see either of them reaching Ambrose's level though. Then again, I can't see any other upcoming star doing so either.

I really hate how their match with the Usos is on the fucking pre-show... while The Miz vs. Curtis Axel is on the PPV.


----------



## Itami

I agree. I think he sounds better simply because he talks less.

Oh and I thought about something regarding Ambrose winning the MITB.

Either he wins it and that starts the beginning of the end of Shield.

_*OR*_ something triggers him and he becomes fucking insane in the match and ends up fucking himself over when he could've easily won it... which also can start the beginning of the end of Shield.

God I'm so excited for that PPV. And not just for that match.


----------



## Patrickryan39

I can't wait for Seth rollings to break out. When he was Tyler black it was amazing. I loved all his work and am super pumped to see him get a chance to shine on his own.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I think Ambrose will win. looking at the card for the ladder match, not many other people are big enough for the title yet. Ambrose holding the briefcase would make the shield more interesting again, definitely. Swagger maybe considering he has been involved in WHC storylines before however he's got to be in the dog house, driving while high AND kicking Ziggler so hard in the head he forgot two days worth of life.
Cesaro isn't ready yet, he needs to be re-built slowly after his near burial
Sandow - just, no. his gimmick is too one dimentional to make his reign interesting. his promos would be funny no doubt but I don't think he's interesting and many people hold that belief. 
Rhodes- I couldn't buy Rhodes as WHC...hes been turned into a joke. he needs rebuilding too if he ever wants a slither of a major title shot. even then he has to up his game. right now, hes boring. good in the ring but to me, completely vapid of charisma.
Barrett- this is the guy that loses to the Miz on a regular basis. he shouldn't win it. no one would take him seriously. he needs to be rebuilt too. I want to believe that Barrett can be entertaining. I reserve judgement for his character because hes been screwed over so much its hard to judge.
Fandango- perhaps. hes my wild card. I don't think he is ready at all, especially with him only now coming back from a concussion but I know he has Vince in his corner. 

so Ambrose is the only logical winner really but this IS the WWE.

also no negging cause I potentially bashed your fave wrestler. all opinion yada yada ya...


----------



## Terry Gyimah

The Shield they just aren't as impressive a team anymore not ever since losing their undefeated streak, they have pretty much fallen off as a stable even though they do find their ways to turn the numbers into their favor I think the cracks within this group will form if not sooner rather than later with The Shield disintegrating from within


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Itami said:


> I still cringe whenever Seth is speaking though. He needs to calm down. I think he's trying to be a little dramatic to speak better, but the only time he ever sounded good to me was when he was cutting that promo on Cena in a slow manner.


I don't cringe when he speaks, but it is kind of obvious that the guy's really trying a bit too hard to sound all intense and intimidating, and it just doesn't quite work properly.


----------



## TD Stinger

Eddie Ray said:


> I think Ambrose will win. looking at the card for the ladder match, not many other people are big enough for the title yet. Ambrose holding the briefcase would make the shield more interesting again, definitely. Swagger maybe considering he has been involved in WHC storylines before however he's got to be in the dog house, driving while high AND kicking Ziggler so hard in the head he forgot two days worth of life.
> Cesaro isn't ready yet, he needs to be re-built slowly after his near burial
> Sandow - just, no. his gimmick is too one dimentional to make his reign interesting. his promos would be funny no doubt but I don't think he's interesting and many people hold that belief.
> Rhodes- I couldn't buy Rhodes as WHC...hes been turned into a joke. he needs rebuilding too if he ever wants a slither of a major title shot. even then he has to up his game. right now, hes boring. good in the ring but to me, completely vapid of charisma.
> Barrett- this is the guy that loses to the Miz on a regular basis. he shouldn't win it. no one would take him seriously. he needs to be rebuilt too. I want to believe that Barrett can be entertaining. I reserve judgement for his character because hes been screwed over so much its hard to judge.
> Fandango- perhaps. hes my wild card. I don't think he is ready at all, especially with him only now coming back from a concussion but I know he has Vince in his corner.
> 
> so Ambrose is the only logical winner really but this IS the WWE.
> 
> also no negging cause I potentially bashed your fave wrestler. all opinion yada yada ya...


To me, there are only two people in this match who won't win and that's Swagger and Fandango. Everyone else I give a shot. When you you look at guys like Rhodes and Barrett, they've been nothing but mid card jobbers for the last few months. But so was Daniel Bryan going into MITB 2011, and look what happened. So you can't write them off. Sandow has been given a mini push as of late, so I wouldn't be shocked if that lead to a win. Although, WWE usually puts a mid card belt on a guy before they challenge for a main belt but there has been many exceptions to that rule (Del Rio, Sheamus). W/ Cesaro he's already held a mid card belt, he's been around for a year, and w/ his new push and manager, I could easily see him winning.

Ambrose is the favorite of course given he has been booked the strongest over the past few months. But in the long run, that really doesn't mean that much. It's all who WWE wants to push at that time.

Although I will say that w/ Ambrose holding the briefcase, it would be a great way for The Shield to destroy themselves going after the WHC.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

I think it will be very interesting when they will feud with the Wyatt Family, and both stables are being used as the heel one. A heel vs. heel stable feud would be good.


----------



## Damien

Eddie Ray said:


> I think Ambrose will win. looking at the card for the ladder match, not many other people are big enough for the title yet.


Ambrose won't win because he will then feud US title with Christian, that's how I see it


----------



## Mr. I

Rollins sounds good when he's just speaking, but when he starts getting angry and intense it sounds forced again, like he's trying really hard to sound like this guy he isn't. Reigns often does too, but I chalk that up to inexperience with speaking. Rollins has come on leaps and bounds of course, it wasn't that long ago that any kind of speaking from him sounded weak and unconvincing. He just needs to take more cues from Ambrose, who rarely raises his voice but keeps all your attention anyway.


----------



## TheFranticJane

I like the idea of Ambrose veering away from The Shield a little solely because he wants to fuck around with Bray Wyatt - not as a face, but as a heel who want to destroy another heel for the fun of it.
I don't want The Shield to have a feud with the Wyatt Family, but I want Ambrose and Bray to have a rivalry, with both being portrayed as equally irredeemable, batshit insane monsters.


----------



## Telos

Just imagine a guy like Orton is WHC some time in the fall, gets beaten up badly in a match, then suddenly, "Sierra, hotel, india, echo, lima, delta, SHIELD" here comes The Shield, with Ambrose holding the briefcase. This would be exciting because if the cash-in worked, Ambrose is world champ, and if it fails, chaos would ensue. Either way nothing would be the same from that point on.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheFranticJane said:


> I like the idea of Ambrose veering away from The Shield a little solely because he wants to fuck around with Bray Wyatt - not as a face, but as a heel who want to destroy another heel for the fun of it.
> I don't want The Shield to have a feud with the Wyatt Family, *but I want Ambrose and Bray to have a rivalry, with both being portrayed as equally irredeemable, batshit insane monsters.*


That sounds awesome! So naturally I have no faith in Creative's ability not to fuck it up.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Seth's promo skills aren't THAT bad. Dean is a natural on the mic and Roman has the intimidation which he can pull off easily, so Seth looks weaker than them both, but he's not really terrible, besides when he turns face, I doubt he'll cut many promos either.


----------



## Asenath

The only problem with Seth's mic skills is that he's a dyed in the wool babyface. NXT ate him up as the babyface champ vs. Michael McCurtisAxel as the power-slamming heel. The Shield has been a great vehicle for his skills, but as a role, he couldn't have been cast any more awkwardly.


----------



## Soulrollins

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Seth's promo skills aren't THAT bad. Dean is a natural on the mic and Roman has the intimidation which he can pull off easily, so Seth looks weaker than them both, but he's not really terrible, besides when he turns face, I doubt he'll cut many promos either.


Scream three words isn't intimidating, Reigns on the mic is really lower than Rollins, he's just tolerable when he dosn't speak.

Rollins improve with each promo, although it is obvious that he still needs improvement.

Ambrose for other way, is impressed me, normaly he isn't so natural, he is great and intense but sometimes i feel his promos a little weird.


----------



## TheFranticJane

nm


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheFranticJane said:


> I share your skepticism, believe me, but it's still fun to think about it, don't you think?
> The only comparison I can give you for the idea is if the Ministry-era Undertaker feuded with Mankind from 1996.
> 
> The creepy thing about Bray Wyatt is that his character legitimately doesn't believe he's human, some people have wondered what his gimmick actually is - but listening to his promos, the implication is that Bray sees himself as the _literal_ Devil, a deceiver who uses the rhetoric of a prophet to gain followers, destroy them and throw them away once he's done.
> He wears bright clothing, he smiles all the time, he's insanely happy but you can tell he's a hateful, bitter maniac with a lust for power.
> 
> Ambrose, on the other hand, is a monster with no interest in power, his character simply wants to defile the world and turn everything and everyone into a mirror image of his own ugliness and insanity. Unlike Bray, he doesn't care about deceiving others or have any master plan, he's too badly damaged and warped to hide what he is and wants to break the spirits of those around him instead of manipulating them for some higher purpose. If Bray is the Devil, Ambrose is Dionysus - Depraved and corrupt and mad.
> 
> Imagine a feud between them, imagine the promos, imagine the matches.
> One day, perhaps.


I think you have a better understanding of the characters than the WWE does. I would love to watch two mad men go at it and taunt each other in the ring. Their matches would work brilliantly in smark cities like Chicago.

But if you stick them infron the typical Southern crowd who don't understand/appreciate in ring psychology then all we're gonna get is crickets.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I WISH that the WWE would let The Shield remain just as they are but feud with The Wyatt Family. I know that would never happen, because they like things black and white, but man it would be interesting. Adults would just choose a side based on who they like more, and I assume the little kids would choose to back the shield. If there was this slimy, creepy group of "scary guys" and the only people who opposed them were the cool looking dudes in black, kids would get behind them.

Though I'm not opposed to the shield turning face for the Wyatt family. Anything to get that feud going. Then the Wyatt Family could be the downfall of The Shield.


----------



## Asenath

A face-ish turn for the Shield is inevitable before they break up, so you might as well do it during a cool story. They get face pops. They take face victories. They're basically being booked like babyfaces.


----------



## Amber B

If they just leave it as Seth and Roman against Harper and Rowan, it's all good because Seth and Roman can turn face within a blink of an eye. There's just absolutely nothing face about one member, though- Ambrose. 

Because of that, I don't see the Wyatts and The Shield even crossing paths since they are being portrayed as having very different goals. I see the Wyatts being more about converting people with absolutely nothing going on and expanding the family while the Shield will be an upper mid card/trolling main event faces faction content on only having 3 members, especially if Ambrose wins the briefcase.


----------



## NO!

I'm sure Ambrose could pull off being a face, but it's way too soon for that. It would be somewhat of a tease to turn him face before ever getting the chance to fulfill his potential as a villain.


----------



## Berbz

I'd love an Ambrose/Wyatt confrontation back stage just because they were both born heels and I'd like to see what it'd be like.


----------



## Bushmaster

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Seth's promo skills aren't THAT bad. Dean is a natural on the mic and Roman has the intimidation which he can pull off easily, so Seth looks weaker than them both, but he's not really terrible, besides when he turns face, I doubt he'll cut many promos either.


How is Roman better than Seth? What does intimidation have to do with Reigns promo skills, all i remember from him promo wise is him screaming Believe in the Shield. Seth is so much better than Reigns on the mic. 

Ever since they came i have seen so many ppl talk about how god awful Seth is on the mic but whenever a promo has been cut by the 3 i have enjoyed his work alot along with Dean's of course. Im not a promo expert like most on here but i just don't get it when ppl trash Seth's mic skills. I haven't seen anything bad from him really.


----------



## Telos

NO! said:


> I'm sure Ambrose could pull off being a face, but it's way too soon for that. It would be somewhat of a tease to turn him face before ever getting the chance to fulfill his potential as a villain.


I remember Ambrose having a pseudo-face match in FCW where he went against Sandow


----------



## Asenath

Here is the thing - whether or not he's a 'good guy', he's the guy they cheer for in the audience. He's being booked like a face and showcased like a face, even though his character is fairly kookoobananas.


----------



## CM Danielson

Hawksea said:


> The over rating, over hyping, over praising and over dicksucking continues I see.
> 
> Oddities > Shield


You are absolutely right in every regard, yet Ambrose and Rollins are deserving of every last bit of it. I'm sure they are quite chaffed from the constant nonstop blowjobs though.


----------



## SubZero3:16

CM Danielson said:


> You are absolutely right in every regard, yet Ambrose and Rollins are deserving of every last bit of it. I'm sure they are quite chaffed from the constant nonstop blowjobs though.


Well played.


----------



## Paul Rudd

I seriously cannot wait for a Seth Rollins face run. He is a more likable and talented version of Jeff Hardy; he could be HUGE!


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Amber B said:


> If they just leave it as Seth and Roman against Harper and Rowan, it's all good because Seth and Roman can turn face within a blink of an eye. There's just absolutely nothing face about one member, though- Ambrose.
> 
> Because of that, I don't see the Wyatts and The Shield even crossing paths since they are being portrayed as having very different goals. I see the Wyatts being more about converting people with absolutely nothing going on and expanding the family while the Shield will be an upper mid card/trolling main event faces faction content on only having 3 members, especially if Ambrose wins the briefcase.



Wyatt family and Shield both have the same goal: Dominance and control over WWE, be it with justice or cultism. There isn't much elbow room at the top...one side has to win out. 

Converting Ambrose could lead to a face turn when the other members try to prevent the injustice of Dean's mind not being his own and being used against them. The fans could learn to sympathize with the Shield.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Ambrose being part of the Wyatt family is something i've envisaged for a long time. that could also tell the story of Ambrose's insanity through him getting progressively worse and seeking 'salvation' through religion.

but the WWE isn't clever enough for that...


----------



## THA_WRESTER

They need to book The Shield as dominant like they were in the beginning. After all their big name wins, it's just embarrassing to see them lose to the usos and Christian on an episode of SmackDown...If inevitable Wyatt Family/The Shield match happens,I want them to both be seemingly unstoppable so the build up is even better.


----------



## Amber B

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Wyatt family and Shield both have the same goal: Dominance and control over WWE, be it with justice or cultism. There isn't much elbow room at the top...one side has to win out.
> 
> Converting Ambrose could lead to a face turn when the other members try to prevent the injustice of Dean's mind not being his own and being used against them. The fans could learn to sympathize with the Shield.


You don't convert someone whose role is a born leader. The Moxley/Ambrose gimmick has always, directly implied or not, been the controller and not the controlled. 
I don't see the Wyatt Family going after the same things that the Shield have been pursuing for the last 8 months at all since the Shield are outwardly ego driven, all about them and wanting to control/change the way company is being run. Extra hands in the basket causes confusion.

The Wyatt's motives involve the conversion and control of people within the company like a Kaitlyn, Ryder, Gabriel, etc- people who are down in the dumps, desperate and with no direction. That's going to be their focus. The Shield aren't desperate, down in the dumps and directionless. Watch the WWE separate the two groups as much as they can.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Amber B said:


> You don't convert someone whose role is a born leader. The Moxley/Ambrose gimmick has always, directly implied or not, been the controller and not the controlled.
> I don't see the Wyatt Family going after the same things that the Shield have been pursuing for the last 8 months at all since the Shield are outwardly ego driven, all about them and wanting to control/change the way company is being run. Extra hands in the basket causes confusion.
> 
> The Wyatt's motives involve the conversion and control of people within the company like a Kaitlyn, Ryder, Gabriel, etc- people who are down in the dumps, desperate and with no direction. That's going to be their focus. The Shield aren't desperate, down in the dumps and directionless. Watch the WWE separate the two groups as much as they can.


I've never seen the Wyatt family, just know they're somewhat of a cult, right? Also didn't know much about Ambrose, only his WWE work. If the Shield starts to break apart after losses to the Usos or others, who's to say they can't be manipulated in a moment of weakness?

What you said made sense though. Regardless, I'd still like to see a sort of power struggle between the two. Vince and HHH have opposing views on the Shield. Vince congratulates them and praises, HHH is wary of the lack of control. The Wyatt Family could start as a means of control the Shield's rampancy instituted by HHH, using others to do their bidding like you suggested. 

They will eventually move towards being uncontrollable(like some have suggested here, kidnapping Stephanie or something like that), requiring the Shield (or another team) to take them down. 

I'm not too familiar with the Wyatt family though, so excuse my ignorance if it's too ridiculous an idea.


----------



## cindel25

No to The Shield vs The Wyatt Family. Keep them away from each other unless you're doing steamy fan fiction.


----------



## Asenath

OK. Who stole Seth's lips?


----------



## Berbz

Just me who thinks Seth looks a lot like Punk there?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> OK. Who stole Seth's lips?


He never had much to begin with.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LOL at steamy fan fiction comment


----------



## Berbz

THA_WRESTER said:


> They need to book The Shield as dominant like they were in the beginning. After all their big name wins, it's just embarrassing to see them lose to the usos and Christian on an episode of SmackDown...If inevitable Wyatt Family/The Shield match happens,I want them to both be seemingly unstoppable so the build up is even better.


So much possibilities too.

We all know The Shield work well as a team so Wyatt and his Family will try and brainwash each and every one of them to try and weaken them down, because they know that is the only way to defeat them, in the end they will defeat them due to them getting into the heads, Shield would end up breaking up this way, Rollins and Reigns will be faces whilst Ambrose remains a heel.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

The best thing WWE could do is to keep both the Shield and Wyatt Family away from each other for as long as possible. 

They really need to establish the Wyatt family before they mobilize any feud against The Shield. It would turn them instant babyface's and the fact that the Shield brand *"justice"* as one of their motto's, would make it easy for the audience to get behind them. They could enjoy a brief stint as faces, but I think they would be better as anti-heroes.

Anyways my main point is that the simple word *"justice"* could end up breaking the crew. Simply because their definition of *"justice"* starts to differ from one another. They develop different opinions of it which creates some level of conflict within the crew. I can see Rollins and Reigns trying to do the right thing and branch out as faces, whilst Ambrose is more hell bent and leaves as a heel.


I think we are in the midst of witnessing a Renaissance in tag team wrestling. Teams like PTP, Uso's, Rhodes Scholars etc, aren't going to do it. Its actual teams like The Shield, Wyatt Family and Ascension that will give it new life. Heck if the rumours are true and the Briscoes do sign with WWE, then I am calling now, we are going to witness a rebirth in tag team wrestling.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

THA_WRESTER said:


> They need to book The Shield as dominant like they were in the beginning. After all their big name wins, it's just embarrassing to see them lose to the usos and Christian on an episode of SmackDown...If inevitable Wyatt Family/The Shield match happens,I want them to both be seemingly unstoppable so the build up is even better.


*They can't keep fighting the same big name faces over and over again. They'd have to do some midcard feuds eventually. They've only lost twice anyway. They couldn't have stayed undefeated forever, that's a recipe for disaster.*


----------



## CM Danielson

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well played.


I love those pics of the Wyatt Family and Cena lol, although the guys beard on the left reminds me of Bryan, which in turn lead me to think, maybe that's why they are making Bryan grow out his ridiculous "goat beard" and the commentator's try to sell him as half crazy...you don't think they're gonna have Daniel Bryan join the Wyatt Family do you?


----------



## SubZero3:16

CM Danielson said:


> I love those pics of the Wyatt Family and Cena lol, although the guys beard on the left reminds me of Bryan, which in turn lead me to think, maybe that's why they are making Bryan grow out his ridiculous "goat beard" and the commentator's try to sell him as half crazy...you think they're gonna have Daniel Bryan join the Wyatt Family?


No. I think they're gonna let Bryan establish himself as a singles competitor now.


----------



## Bushmaster

CM Danielson said:


> I love those pics of the Wyatt Family and Cena lol, although the guys beard on the left reminds me of Bryan, which in turn lead me to think, maybe that's why they are making Bryan grow out his ridiculous "goat beard" and the commentator's try to sell him as half crazy..*.you think they're gonna have Daniel Bryan join the Wyatt Family?*












Vince and Co would be the stupidest guys around if they had DB join the Wyatt family.


*Nice match by :rollins and :reigns. Most ppl probably didnt like it due to the opponents but that was pretty good tag team wrestling. It's WWE's fault that TOF are basically the only other face team available.


----------



## SubZero3:16

For the Seth Rollins fans



















^ that pic, oh my...


----------



## Bushmaster

SubZero3:16 said:


> For the Seth Rollins fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ that pic, oh my...


Im a Seth fan but idk think these are for me :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> Im a Seth fan but idk think these are for me :lol


I should've specified... fans of his body of work :lol


----------



## Callisto

I was not feeling the lack of Ambrose tonight.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TehJerichoFan said:


> I was not feeling the lack of Ambrose tonight.


Me either. Probably saving him for a match on Smackdown. Or better yet, cutting an awesome promo that can only be viewed on the app fpalm


----------



## Robb Stark

Roman Reigns has one of the best looks I've seen. He sort of reminds me of Khal Drogo from Game of Thrones.


----------



## x78

Ambrose wins the US title and now isn't even featured on the show fpalm

Get that shit away from him ASAP.


----------



## Bushmaster

Robb Stark said:


> Roman Reigns has one of the best looks I've seen. He sort of reminds me of Khal Drogo from Game of Thrones.


Yeah and when he has one on one matches he looks like Vegetative state Khal Drogo. He is perfect in the Shield because they can hide his weaknesses. Loving the team of Seth and Roman.

Yeah there was a lack of Dean but Seth and Roman were on, I love the Shield. Some of you love Ambrose more than the Shield.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

SubZero3:16 said:


> For the Seth Rollins fans




Are you trying to kill Amber? :bryan2


----------



## Kratosx23

> Some of you love Ambrose more than the Shield.


Probably because he's the sole reason they're interesting, much like how Bray Wyatt makes the Wyatt Family interesting.



x78 said:


> Ambrose wins the US title and now isn't even featured on the show fpalm
> 
> Get that shit away from him ASAP.


As I stated before, the reason he was not on tonight is because he is winning the MITB briefcase on Sunday. Traditionally, the winner of a match before the PPV does not win at the PPV, but they weren't willing to have Ambrose lose, because he's being protected, so he was kept off the show to take down his momentum so that he can win, because that's the way wrestling operates.

I mean for fucks sake, EVERYONE knows he's winning after he was the only guy who wasn't in that WHC MITB segment with the 6 jobbers. Calm down. He's winning, and he shouldn't even be winning it.


----------



## Asenath

I bequeath all my red rep to KKF and Choke2Death. *dead*


----------



## sharkboy22

With the Wyatt family coming in, and with the Shield freaking doing the pre-show, you gotta ask if this is a grim sign for The Shield? Afterall, it's just impossible for WWE to push two teams at the same time. 

I'll be honest, I hate how they've booked these guys in the long run. The super teams couldn't beat them but The Usos and Christian were fpalm

Now, they're freaking doing the pre-show. Does WWE not realize The Miz is working that night?


----------



## x78

Tyrion Lannister said:


> As I stated before, the reason he was not on tonight is because he is winning the MITB briefcase on Sunday. Traditionally, the winner of a match before the PPV does not win at the PPV, but they weren't willing to have Ambrose lose, because he's being protected, so he was kept off the show to take down his momentum so that he can win, because that's the way wrestling operates.
> 
> I mean for fucks sake, EVERYONE knows he's winning after he was the only guy who wasn't in that WHC MITB segment with the 6 jobbers. Calm down. He's winning, and he shouldn't even be winning it.


I don't see how Ambrose winning would make any sense, he's not spoken on TV for weeks and is pretty much an afterthought at this point. They've been pushing a Team Rhodes Scholars breakup/face turn for Cody, I expect either Rhodes or Sandow will win the MITB with Barrett an outside chance. The only reason Ambrose wasn't featured in that backstage skit is because it was a light-hearted segment and Ambrose's character would have been totally out of place. Unless they're planning to massively swerve us I don't see Ambrose winning the match with zero build, he would have cut a promo or something tonight if that was the case. Not that this is really a bad thing since I don't want Ambrose to be the WHC MITB holder, but just feature him as something other than a faceless wrestler FFS, he hasn't done a thing since beating Kane.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

sharkboy22 said:


> With the Wyatt family coming in, and with the Shield freaking doing the pre-show, you gotta ask if this is a grim sign for The Shield? Afterall, it's just impossible for WWE to push two teams at the same time.
> 
> I'll be honest, I hate how they've booked these guys in the long run. The super teams couldn't beat them but The Usos and Christian were fpalm
> 
> Now, they're freaking doing the pre-show. Does WWE not realize The Miz is working that night?




Absolutely this. Spot on. The Shield has been losing steam over the past month..... Ambrose winning MITB could eventually break them up soon.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dean/Moxley said:


> Are you trying to kill Amber? :bryan2


You should see the ones that I don't post. :jay2


----------



## Robb Stark

SoupBro said:


> Yeah and when he has one on one matches he looks like Vegetative state Khal Drogo. He is perfect in the Shield because they can hide his weaknesses. Loving the team of Seth and Roman.
> 
> Yeah there was a lack of Dean but Seth and Roman were on, I love the Shield. Some of you love Ambrose more than the Shield.


He'll get better.


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> You should see the ones that I don't post. :jay2


Please do. Every since that Vickie segment, I've been contemplating aaaaaarms and how good a Ryback hug would feel.I need a brain refresher.


----------



## Aficionado

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Probably because he's the sole reason they're interesting, much like how Bray Wyatt makes the Wyatt Family interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated before, the reason he was not on tonight is because he is winning the MITB briefcase on Sunday. Traditionally, the winner of a match before the PPV does not win at the PPV, but they weren't willing to have Ambrose lose, because he's being protected, so he was kept off the show to take down his momentum so that he can win, because that's the way wrestling operates.
> 
> I mean for fucks sake, EVERYONE knows he's winning after he was the only guy who wasn't in that WHC MITB segment with the 6 jobbers. Calm down. He's winning, and he shouldn't even be winning it.


I will fake bet you $54000 Ambrose does not win MITB. He will be a main focus on Smackdown, me thinks. I'm torn between Cody and Fandango, with Wade out of left field. I have no idea, really.


----------



## Asenath

Wade was supposed to get it last year. Then Big Slow broke him.

It's Cody's year, I hope.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Aficionado said:


> I will fake bet you $54000 Ambrose does not win MITB. He will be a main focus on Smackdown, me thinks. I'm torn between Cody and Fandango, with Wade out of left field. I have no idea, really.




LMAO. You honestly think Cody and fandango have a chance of winning this? Fandango winning the world title would kill the title and Cody is just a midcarder. ...That's funny. Only 3 guys can win this

Ambrose (favorite)
Sandow
Barrett


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

I can't believe Rollins and Reigns are stuck defending CHAMPIONSHIP GOLD on the pre-show while The Miz gets on the PPV. This was a guy who wasn't even good enough to make the main card for Wrestlemania. I was personally pumped for how the Usos have been pushed lately, not that I think they have a realistic chance of beating The Shield, but I was somewhat looking forward to the match and now it gets bumped to the free portion of the card. 

Oh well. I'll get to see the match the same regardless but I wished it was on the main PPV. It being on the pre-show means less for it being counted on the main card in the long run but whatever.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Please do. Every since that Vickie segment, I've been contemplating aaaaaarms and how good a Ryback hug would feel.I need a brain refresher.


Careful for what you wish for ...


----------



## Asenath

Bless you.

Dat ass.


----------



## Amber B

SubZero3:16 said:


> For the Seth Rollins fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ that pic, oh my...


WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS?


And yeah, Ambrose is winning and it will slowly cause the Shield implosion. In WWE land a faction being together for 8 months = 2 years.


----------



## Bushmaster

Spoiler: Amber?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Amber B said:


> WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS?
> 
> 
> And yeah, Ambrose is winning and it will slowly cause the Shield implosion. In WWE land a faction being together for 8 months = 2 years.


Because you love it!


----------



## Aficionado

xdoomsayerx said:


> LMAO. You honestly think Cody and fandango have a chance of winning this? Fandango winning the world title would kill the title and Cody is just a midcarder. ...That's funny. Only 3 guys can win this
> 
> Ambrose (favorite)
> Sandow
> Barrett


They all have a chance of winning it. Any one of them would be plausible to win. The most deserving would be a toss up of Barrett and Rhodes. Both were already expected to be in the WHC picture by now. Barrett would really make the most sense since he has nothing going on. Sandow and Rhodes are going to prevent eachother from winning. Ambrose is certainly ready for it and is my personal favorite of the seven, I just don't see him winning it yet. The main reason I bring up Fandango is due to my belief that he was intended to be the IC Champ instead of Axel. I could see this as a very nice consolation prize. Cesaro is a wild card. Swagger is least likely.

As I said, I really don't have a clue and I like it that way. Hence why I will be buying the PPV.


----------



## Eddie Ray

the lack of Ambrose is unacceptable :frustrate


----------



## Flash Funk

*Are the shield failing?*

I quite like them tbh but it was noticeable how they killed the crowd dead into silence on Raw and really got me thinking - they are supposed to be heels right, when do they ever get any heat? Dont think they ever really have had much certainly on Raw & PPV's anyway, if anything their entrance always gets a bit of a pop.

As I say I quite like them, good 3v3 matches, ambrose is decent on the mic etc. - but from a neutral perspective they came in and theyve destroyed all teh top babyfaces - cena, rock, ryback, bryan, kane, the fucking undertaker etc. - and after that much of a push theyre now feuding with Rikishis sons to silence? Thats obviously going in one direction and its not the right one.

I think they need to do something now to get some heat, a proper storyline, new members, joining heyman (think this should have happened in the first place after the heyman-maddox video exposed them as being for hire rather than hounds of justice, which they then never acknowledged and carried on anyway), just something as I can see them slipping off even being on Raw if they just carry on.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

They are loosing interest fast. But don't worry Ambrose will be winning MITB so it should pick up.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

They are very repetitive. WWE need to give them a good storyline.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

I like when their music hit all you heard was all the fan girls marking out 

:rock4


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

I've been thinking the same but in a different context, them defending the titles on the pre-show is not good IMO.

There 3 future main-eventers and the push they were getting when they first arrived on the scene was done pefeectly but I sense it fading now too.

Involved in pointless and meaningless matches and no one is of any threat to there titles.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

I think Reigns and Rollins will likely feud with Harper and Rowan soon enough with The Shield as faces, I think Ambrose should remain heel as I haven't seen him as a face ever but I think him and Wyatt could probably have a good feud after all they are both awesome on the mic.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

Could have sworn they got a huge pop, actually. The crowd were quiet for the actual match because it was a nothing match. That's all.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

Seth and Reigns in the Kick off? :argh:


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

sharkboy22 said:


> With the Wyatt family coming in, and with the Shield freaking doing the pre-show, you gotta ask if this is a grim sign for The Shield? Afterall, it's just impossible for WWE to push two teams at the same time.
> 
> I'll be honest, I hate how they've booked these guys in the long run. The super teams couldn't beat them but The Usos and Christian were fpalm
> 
> Now, they're freaking doing the pre-show. Does WWE not realize The Miz is working that night?


They have titles, they need to look somewhat vulnerable for a title defense. They looked vulnerable against TOF, for crying out loud.fpalm

I don't approve of it, but it's necessary when you're inside the system, not running amok as a renegade faction. Also they were built as the ultimate 3 man team, is it possible the two of them (kayfabe) wouldn't work as amazingly? WWE may believe the Shield is already over, so they relegated them to the pre-show to make room for the other stuff. Not happy with it regardless, Ryback v. Jericho should be pre-show IMO.


----------



## Kodkody

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

Shield V Wyatt family.. that's what they're really building up for.. 

And I'm guessing whichever team draws more heat (good or bad) .. will eventually be the winner.


----------



## Eddie Ray

FOUND HIM!!!


----------



## x78

Eddie Ray said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHeHrXCazXQ
> 
> FOUND HIM!!!


So they make a great video with intense promos where everyone looks legit, and instead what we get on TV is a ridiculous comedy segment where everyone looks like a joke. 

They could have shown these clips instead of the RVD promos, the Mark Henry vignette that we've seen 100 times, they could have trimmed 5 minutes off the Vickie Guerrero BS for this, no wonder nobody can get over in the midcard with this sort of treatment fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHeHrXCazXQ
> 
> FOUND HIM!!!


And Ambrose proves once again why he's god on the mic. Was that CZW reference I heard? :mark:


----------



## Amber B

Damn him.


----------



## Bushmaster

It really looks like he is the favorite to win it, but how would they work the fact that he has the US title and the Briefcase. I'd love for him to win it but it would eventually lead to Seth and Roman getting jealous thus leading to a breakup :bron3


----------



## Killmonger

SoupBro said:


> It really looks like he is the favorite to win it, but how would they work the fact that he has the US title and the Briefcase. I'd love for him to win it but it would eventually lead to Seth and Roman getting jealous thus leading to a breakup :bron3












I'd love for him to win but I just don't think he will. I thought Cody was a LOCK last year and look at what happened to that. 

Seems like you'd have to be a bit of a jobber to win the blue briefcase.


----------



## Asenath

JESUS CHRIST, that backstage bit was entertaining.

I know we're all jimmies a-rustled over Dean getting zero time. Also, why does Wade Barrett never get the mic anymore. His villainous English shenanigans were the biggest part of his overness during that 5 minutes he was over. 

It's like they're trying to keep us from enjoying these guys.


----------



## Berbz

Not to also forget:










Being a Champion means nothing.


----------



## Asenath

Berbz said:


> Not to also forget:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Champion means nothing.


I don't open this thread to look at that unitard.


----------



## cindel25

Eddie Ray said:


> FOUND HIM!!!


Ambrose said he always get what he wants in this world.... and I believe him. 










I need a favor from all you gals please. I'm going to be on the otherside of the world during MITB so please please put gifs LOTS OF THEM. Thanks so much.


----------



## Berbz

Asenath said:


> I don't open this thread to look at that unitard.


Good for you I suppose.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> I need a favor from all you gals please. I'm going to be on the otherside of the world during MITB so please please put gifs LOTS OF THEM. Thanks so much.


Done.


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> FOUND HIM!!!


Dean Ambrose, Ladies and Gentlemen. Dean Ambrose. :clap

Also, Rollins in that match again.
I'm sure one day his head will rip off while he sells a punch to the head.


----------



## Telos

x78 said:


> So they make a great video with intense promos where everyone looks legit, and instead what we get on TV is a ridiculous comedy segment where everyone looks like a joke.
> 
> They could have shown these clips instead of the RVD promos, the Mark Henry vignette that we've seen 100 times, they could have trimmed 5 minutes off the Vickie Guerrero BS for this, no wonder nobody can get over in the midcard with this sort of treatment fpalm


Gotta have the McMahons stroke their egos for 20 minutes. Sigh. Totally agree with you BTW.


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: Are the shield failing?*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> They are loosing interest fast. But don't worry Ambrose will be winning MITB so it should pick up.


Yup this.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

It's not their fault they're in storyline with the fucking Usos.


----------



## White

*Re: Are the shield failing?*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> They are loosing interest fast. But don't worry Ambrose will be winning MITB so it should pick up.


you really think Ambrose will win MITB ? :lol


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

they've let them cool down a bit. they would rise too fast then. its good pacing. they had a meteoric push that hasn't been seen in years as a debut. they need time to lie low so the fans won't get sick of them, to keep interest in the long term. the shield will no doubt be big players in survivor series as the McMahon family continues to fracture and split. they are managing right now to slow their momentum down without burying them. its a precarious position. also while they are doing this they are legitimizing other face tag teams. The Usos get a decent pop for people who were in Superstars hell a couple of months ago.
Its great booking tbh. and Ambrose's singles run is still giving a storyline directed at the shield which will probably lead (i'm theorizing)to the eventual break up involving Ambrose and his crazy. Seth turns face as does Reigns and it leads somewhat down the line to a brutal, highly personal triple threat for a championship, But that is probably a good year+ away.

I hope that each member of The Shield become life long rivals, whether they are heel or face.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

They're kind of on the back burner at the minute and I really think that loss to the Usos and Christian hurt them quite a lot actually. That's not to say it cant easily be picked up. They just need direction and there's a lot going on at the minute that has that. They'll get a storyline soon enough. Them being on the kick off show is a bad idea though


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

Shield are on the pre show for MITB that just shows they have been de pushed and this is what will happen to the Wyatt family Vince will soon lose interest on them and job them out


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

Did you not hear there pop? They still get one of the biggest reactions on the show.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

Turning them face/tweener (as anti-heros) and having them feud with the Wyatt family could get all six men massively over, IMO. And it's a good way to lead to the Shield's final defeat, give a huge rub and momentum to Wyatt and Co. and give them a chance to shine as singles stars. The audience really is starting to lose interest. They haven't gotten really decent heat in a bit.

Hell, Reigns and Rollins come off as natural faces anyway.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Are the shield failing?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Shield are on the pre show for MITB that just shows they have been de pushed and this is what will happen to the Wyatt family Vince will soon lose interest on them and job them out


fpalm you are the worst

They have cooled down but thats understandable. They aren't main event yet so of course they'd have to start facing lesser competition. If WWE had a credible tag division they'd be fine but the only face teams they can fight are jobbers that really don't get the fans excited at all. Part of me hopes the Wyatts eventually feud with them because for some time ive felt they were to cool to boo. Them being badass Anti Heros would be perfect.


----------



## TankOfRate

Eddie Ray said:


> FOUND HIM!!!


"When I win MiTB, when I grab that briefcase, gingerly step down that ladder, hand the briefcase off to angel-face Summer Rae, I will debut the most glorious, spectacular dahnce of all time... Now excuse me.... My jaw hurts"

OT but I love Fandango. I love him so much it hurts :lmao :lmao :lmao Slowly beginning to rooting for a 'Dango win this Sunday.

Although, I think I prefer the line-up of this MiTB match to the All-Stars one tbh. I'm a sucker for an underdog so putting the spotlight on newer/underutilized talents appeals to me more than watching the top guys go at it. Apart from Swagger I'm down with whoever wins this one because they could all do pretty good things if given that push. I would love some more Ambrose on my TV but if the briefcase leads to a sudden Shield breakdown, I'm not so sure. It still feels like there's too much potential to go for the ego-implosion now. Besides, I don't think it's time to put the title on Ambrose. It feels far too early. If you start at the top the only way you can go from there is down (unless you have some damn good booking behind you), so I'd rather he, Rollins and Reigns continue getting built up as individuals. Ambrose is the kind of guy who can have a damn good feud with _anyone_, just based off his crazy alone. Let him develop first, hell, throw him out there with the likes of Santino or whoever, and just let him ease into that top spot naturally. As he should do.

Also Cesaro looked damn good in that We The People shirt. Sorry I'm not sorry.

Ambrose is an incredible talker but what's new? The things this man does to me... The MiTB live thread is going to be a massive sploogefest, isn't it?


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

I'd say they're floundering rather than failing, they couldn't stay red hot forever. There's not really any top tier names left to feud with so things have gone quiet for them. I reckon in a month or so they'll get something meatier to get their teeth into.


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

If Ambrose doesn't win MITB, yes


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

Winning midcard titles is usually a bad thing this day and age in WWE.


----------



## prodandimitrow

*Re: Are the shield failing?*



Kodkody said:


> Shield V Wyatt family.. that's what they're really building up for..
> 
> And I'm guessing whichever team draws more heat (good or bad) .. will eventually be the winner.


The only logical (storytelling wise) outcome is Wyatt winning and eventual split of The Shield.


----------



## tyler_durden

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

well it's hard to take the usos as a credible threat after seeing the shield beat nearly every top face in the company. Also they haven't really had a storyline in a while. I think the crowd is still invested with them, but they haven't really had any storyline stuff since winning the titles.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

They really don't give enough reason to boo or at all. They don't even have promo time like they used to


----------



## Itami

That Ambrose promo reminds me why I'm so excited for his solo run. It's much better when he's the only one speaking. And he seems like an obvious MITB winner, but I have a feeling either Cesaro, Sandow, or Cody gets it.


----------



## Amazing End 96

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

very true, they have fallen into the midcard, but my boy :ambrose is winning mitb so they will be back on track soon.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Are the shield failing?*

Their momentum has died down in recent weeks, but I think they will be back on track soon enough.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Are the shield failing?*



White said:


> you really think Ambrose will win MITB ? :lol


What's so funny about that? i think most people around here would agree that Ambrose is likely the favorite to win it.


----------



## Berbz

I don't see much wrong with them going down to the mid card right now.

They dominated the main event for a while, it gets them over. Now they are in the mid card they have character, they have that exposure to main event, they've gotten over etc. You wouldn't want them to start out at mid card because it's very tough to get over especially if they did everything the exact same way. They have added prestige to the tag title belts and they are raising The Usos name by just feuding with them.


----------



## wajodaheyman

At first, I was optimistic about their "cooling off period". I was significantly impressed at how they were handled, but they seem to have been mishandled since Payback. That loss to Christian and the Usos was shambolic, and the WWE Tag Team Championship match being on the MITB pre-show isn't a good indication of their future. I'm beginning to fear that they will disband the group.

Furthermore, I think it was a mistake to have the Wyatt Family debut by attacking Kane. It was a perfect opportunity to have the Shield vs. the Brothers of Destruction at Summerslam, after the Shield attacked the Undertaker and eliminated from TV. Now it seems they are heading in a different direction.

Its a shame because there's still so much potential for the Shield!


----------



## dan the marino

They certainly aren't failing, but they have stalled. The problem is two things: one is that the Shield, well, they don't really have a purpose. Who are they working for, if anyone? Why are they attacking people exactly? What's their gameplan? They seem pretty directionless. At the beginning it looked like they might be going somewhere but now I don't think they know what to do with the three guys.

The other problem is that they really haven't had any feuds. They had one small one against a group of main eventers who teamed up just to combat them. Other than that they haven't really done much besides now feuding with the Usos/Christian so it definitely looks like a step-down. They just need to give these guys some story development and direction and they will be good.


----------



## truk83

dan the marino said:


> They certainly aren't failing, but they have stalled. The problem is two things: one is that the Shield, well, they don't really have a purpose. Who are they working for, if anyone? Why are they attacking people exactly? What's their gameplan? They seem pretty directionless. At the beginning it looked like they might be going somewhere but now I don't think they know what to do with the three guys.
> 
> The other problem is that they really haven't had any feuds. They had one small one against a group of main eventers who teamed up just to combat them. Other than that they haven't really done much besides now feuding with the Usos/Christian so it definitely looks like a step-down. They just need to give these guys some story development and direction and they will be good.


You nailed it on the head. However, should Dean win this title shot then this gives them a sure direction. At least it gives Dean a direction, and it leads to what should be eventually happening, and that's for this stale group of men to part ways. I can't see Dean wanting to hang these two men once he wins the WHC down the line. They aren't going to play second fiddle to him at all, and this will lead to a split in the group leaving The Wyatt Family as the only real stable in the WWE.


----------



## Itami

Yooooo, no Ambrose on SmackDown this week either.

Could this mean he's winning the briefcase?

I have a feeling Seth and Roman are gonna lose their titles with Ambrose possibly winning the mitb match to create clear imbalance in the group, and plant the slow build to a break up next year. Idk, just a thought.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Done.


: Thank you


----------



## CastielIsGod

I'm trying not to spoil smackdown for anybody but don't expect to see much Ambrose in it


----------



## Berbz

I just wonder if they're keeping as much Ambrose off screen because he is winning Sunday? I see absolutely no reason why he isn't on screen, especially considering everyone else in the match was shown on screen and even in their own segment on Monday.


----------



## Aficionado

Berbz said:


> I just wonder if they're keeping as much Ambrose off screen because he is winning Sunday? I see absolutely no reason why he isn't on screen, especially considering everyone else in the match was shown on screen and even in their own segment on Monday.


Or maybe they feel Ambrose is so over, his opponents need to be showcased more in order for them to seem credible against him...

Any one of those guys, even Swagger, could credibly end up with the briefcase. Will I mark like a motherfucker if it's Ambrose? You bet I will! I just won't bank on that being the outcome. I can't help but see this as a way to get Barrett or Cody to the next level. They need it the most. I just love how unpredictable both MITB matches are this year.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> Yooooo, no Ambrose on SmackDown this week either.





CastielIsGod said:


> I'm trying not to spoil smackdown for anybody but don't expect to see much Ambrose in it


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Aficionado said:


> Or maybe they feel Ambrose is so over, his opponents need to be showcased more in order for them to seem credible against him...
> 
> Any one of those guys, even Swagger, could credibly end up with the briefcase. Will I mark like a motherfucker if it's Ambrose? You bet I will! I just won't bank on that being the outcome. I can't help but see this as a way to get Barrett or Cody to the next level. They need it the most. I just love how unpredictable both MITB matches are this year.


Ambrose isn't doing much now. Giving him the case would give him something to do besides 6 man tag. When was the last time he defended his title on Raw? 

The other people in the match definitely need it more than him though.


----------



## Berbz

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Ambrose isn't doing much now. Giving him the case would give him something to do besides 6 man tag. When was the last time he defended his title on Raw?
> 
> The other people in the match definitely need it more than him though.


I don't personally feel he needs to defend his title on Raw, he just needs matches. I'm very old school in that I feel title matches should only take place on PPVs unless of a certain storyline (Taka/HHH, Jericho/HHH etc). He just needs matches and I'm not sure why he doesn't get them.

Maybe it's because the All Star MITB match gets more coverage on Raw with all the superstars involved in matches this past week on Raw. But Ambrose should definitely be out there when The Shield defend the belts, his mannerisms alone make matches a lot more exciting.


----------



## WBL Studios

As far as The Shield goes, I'm just happy they're making the US and Tag titles mean something again. The US title used to be a black hole that guaranteed you were stuck on Main Event, and the Tag Team is about as weak as it's ever been. Seriously, Tons of Funk?

But now this powerful, destructive team holds the belts, getting them off of them will be a struggle worth watching. And the titles will be elevated in the process.


----------



## dmccourt95

WWE creative are failing The Shield, those 3 guys are all great and have big potential, the problem is the only idea creative ever seem to have with any team these days that have more than 2 members is to have them fight against a super team(happened with Nexus also, better not happen to the Wyatt Family)and after that they have no idea what to do, the way they managed Evolution was great, they all had feuds and matches and never lost their identity of being Evolution


----------



## Berbz

Evolution were made up of one of the best heels of his generation at the time in Triple H. One of the greatest superstars the planet has ever seen in Ric Flair, a guy who was destined for big things in Randy Orton and a muscle in Dave Batista.

You can't really compare them with Evolution. These are all new to the WWE, you don't stay at the top forever and The Shield will probably not reach the heights they did at the start again. Do I care? Not really, I want to see them as singles competitors now, I've enjoyed The Shields run. But now I just want Ambrose vs. Rollins and I want the tension starting to build after Money in the Bank.


----------



## Telos

http://www.philly.com/philly/sports...nd_in_Philadelphia_for_Money_in_the_Bank.html

"I don’t believe the championship makes the wrestler I think the wrestler makes the championship."

Exactly. Dean Ambrose gets it.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Telos said:


> http://www.philly.com/philly/sports...nd_in_Philadelphia_for_Money_in_the_Bank.html
> 
> "I don’t believe the championship makes the wrestler I think the wrestler makes the championship."
> 
> Exactly. Dean Ambrose gets it.


that quote is now in my sig (Y)


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Who do the Shield go after next? D-Bry, if he wins MITB? Ziggler, once he's solo/WHC again? RVD?


----------



## Bryan D.

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who do the Shield go after next? D-Bry, if he wins MITB? Ziggler, once he's solo/WHC again? RVD?


Colter Militia.


----------



## dmccourt95

Berbz said:


> Evolution were made up of one of the best heels of his generation at the time in Triple H. One of the greatest superstars the planet has ever seen in Ric Flair, a guy who was destined for big things in Randy Orton and a muscle in Dave Batista.
> 
> You can't really compare them with Evolution. These are all new to the WWE, you don't stay at the top forever and The Shield will probably not reach the heights they did at the start again. Do I care? Not really, I want to see them as singles competitors now, I've enjoyed The Shields run. But now I just want Ambrose vs. Rollins and I want the tension starting to build after Money in the Bank.


Wasn't necessarily comparing them to Evolution, more making the point that evolution took part in singles matches but still had the identity of being a group


----------



## Berbz

dmccourt95 said:


> Wasn't necessarily comparing them to Evolution, more making the point that evolution took part in singles matches but still had the identity of being a group


Ah noted. Yeah, I'd like to see Rollins in singles competition every now and then. We haven't seen enough of him in singles competition, he's one of the best on the roster. Reigns is understandable as he's still green but he's very much improving. I'd definitely like to see Reigns and Rollins in Ambroses corner when he wrestles too although I sort of like the fact that they're not there because they're confident in their own abilities, they don't tend to rely on heel tactics that way.


----------



## Berbz

Just had a thought, what if Ambrose wins the briefcase and decides he wants to put it on the line against the champion in a unification match, unifying the US Title and the World Heavyweight Title?


----------



## Telos

Berbz said:


> Just had a thought, what if Ambrose wins the briefcase and decides he wants to put it on the line against the champion in a unification match, unifying the US Title and the World Heavyweight Title?


I don't see why he would do that? With the briefcase, he would get a guaranteed WHC shot. Why would he volunteer his US championship in the same match when he doesn't have to?


----------



## Asenath

Why would you unify the US and WHC titles? That doesn't even make narrative sense. If he _must_ win MITB, I'd like to see him hold both straps. That would look prestigious, wouldn't it?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Is anyone looking at the shirt?


----------



## Berbz

Because the US Title sucks ass. It'd add prestige. The WHC is a glorified IC title anyway, having three mid card belts is pointless. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler to unify both belts would be a **** match, no fucking doubt about it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The only thing that adds prestige is booking. Since the WHC belt is being booked as second teir to the WWE belt, it is being viewed as a mid card belt when it shouldn't. WWE has terrible way of booking its champions horrendously if they are not named John Cena. Unifying the US belt with the WHC will solve nothing if the champion is not booked credibly. There was a time when the WHC belt was given the same respect as the WWE belt and its devaluation is all Creative's fault. IMO, the US title can stay. It's a good way to shine the spotlight on an up and comer.

Do you realize we are at the point that we wish that our favourites not get a belt because of how horrendous the booking is? This should never be the case but alas it is. This is the WWE where Kofi Kingston defeated Antonio Cesaro for a belt. Where Hornswoggle could beat Mark Henry if Vince so desires. Fix the stupid booking and 95% of the problems with the lack of prestige of the belts will disappear.


----------



## NeyNey

GOAT vs. Sheamus in Taipei.
God is awesome in that match.


----------



## SonoShion

^ Wow what an awful crowd.

Ambrose gained some color I see. Sexay.


----------



## Telos

SonoShion said:


> ^ Wow what an awful crowd.
> 
> Ambrose gained some color I see. Sexay.


To be fair, everyone gains some color standing next to Sheamus.


----------



## Itami

idk if this interview has been posted or not... but it's a new podcast

http://nj1015.com/wwes-dean-ambrose-of-the-shield-talks-wrestling-and-more/

Gotta agree with Amber when it comes to Ambrose being awkward on interviews. He's just... idk, either he replies very short, or he talks too much about certain things.

Though I do love the fact that he's doing more and more interviews since he's not active in social media like Rollins and Reigns.


And I had to....

















Funny how that guy next to Justin Roberts reacts to Ambrose licking his hand and slapping Sheamus, haha. He's like "UGH WHAT THE FUCK" but then seems to be smiling.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Itami said:


> Funny how that guy next to Justin Roberts reacts to Ambrose licking his hand and slapping Sheamus, haha. He's like "UGH WHAT THE FUCK" but then seems to be smiling.


I wonder if in the locker room Sheamus is like " Dude, did you really have to lick your hand?" :lol


----------



## Stroker Ace

NeyNey said:


> GOAT vs. Sheamus in Taipei.
> God is awesome in that match.


And here I thought you meant a Taipei Death match. 

I was all ready to mark.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lol at the random push ups in the ring in that video.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Davion McCool

SonoShion said:


> ^ Wow what an awful crowd.
> 
> Ambrose gained some color I see. Sexay.


It was in Taipei, so you'd expect the crowd to be something more like a Japanese one, though they seemed somewhere half between. In Japan the crowds stay silent and just PAY FUCKING ATTENTION, it's really unnerving at first but you get used to it (notice how the crowd was quiet DURING the match but loud after it, It's a respect thing, I think). Seems in Taipei half do that, half do it western style .

Cool match anyway. Ambrose' psychology is so good. Sheamus's is too, actually. I think Sheamus gets a bad rep on these forums due to A. having a stale, shitty character/bad mic skills and B. being tall, but he is a really great worker. Watch how he wrestlers, no wasted movement, pretty much everything makes sense and adds to the story of the match. Not as good as Ambrose, by no means, but he's slouch.


----------



## SUNDAY

Davion McCool said:


> I think Sheamus gets a bad rep on these forums due to A. having a stale, shitty character/bad mic skills and B. being tall, but he is a really great worker. Watch how he wrestlers, no wasted movement, pretty much everything makes sense and adds to the story of the match. Not as good as Ambrose, by no means, but he's slouch.


Actually alot of people acknowledge that hes a good worker just like del rio too. People just dislike him for his constant push and stale character, i guarantee heel turn = WF all over Sheamus's dick.


----------



## Asenath

It seems like the road agents who choreograph the matches flounder a bit when dealing with the guys who trained in that British/Euro wrestling style. Barrett and McIntyre suffer from their not being familiar, Cesaro sometimes too. I don't understand why Regal or Finley don't put their hands in there.


----------



## Davion McCool

Asenath said:


> It seems like the road agents _*who choreograph the matches*_ flounder a bit when dealing with the guys who trained in that British/Euro wrestling style. Barrett and McIntyre suffer from their not being familiar, Cesaro sometimes too. I don't understand why Regal or Finley don't put their hands in there.


Generally speaking, professional wrestling matches are not choreographed, at least not at this level. Different workers handle their matches in different ways, Shawn Michaels was famous for planning out every single spot and pretty much writing a script for his matches, whereas Dean Ambrose (according to that interview he gave anyway) likes to do things on the fly as much as he can, which is the old-school way of doing things.

Generally speaking certain spots will be agreed upon, and the finishing sequence will always be worked out before hand, but the majority of most matches in WWE's Safe Style are pretty much improvised: at this level, that's just how they do it.

...and now I realise you almost certainly already know all of this, I just thought I'd go on a rant anyway. Disregard.

I'm not sure understand what you mean though. Barrett really doesn't wrestle a British style at all. Cesaro I can't really see having this issue either, he can wrestle pretty much every style like a natural right now, he's a real student of the game. I think Safe Style (WWE style) really suits him, actually. McIntyre I can't comment on, not seen enough of his matches tbh. I'm told he is a good worker though, and it's his lack of ever establishing a character that has done the guy over.


----------



## Asenath

I have an extensive, thinky-thoughts reply, but I am on my phone from work. So, I will write it tomorrow. Until then. . . We have seen this picture, right?


----------



## Amber B

SonoShion said:


> ^ Wow what an awful crowd.
> 
> Ambrose gained some color I see. Sexay.


Japan treats wrestling _very_ differently. They actually respect it.



Itami said:


> idk if this interview has been posted or not... but it's a new podcast
> 
> http://nj1015.com/wwes-dean-ambrose-of-the-shield-talks-wrestling-and-more/
> 
> Gotta agree with Amber when it comes to Ambrose being awkward on interviews. He's just... idk, either he replies very short, or he talks too much about certain things.
> 
> Though I do love the fact that he's doing more and more interviews since he's not active in social media like Rollins and Reigns.
> :gun:


Yeah that rambling is something else and he comes across sometimes as being socially awkward (or sounds like a stoner) in interviews but he's getting better at not saying "like" after every other word. They're probably giving him all of this promo and media to get him more comfortable in that role but got damn, he's even more awkward for video interviews. 

Rollins and Reigns are naturals at that but Ambrose...bless his heart.


----------



## HeliWolf

SUNDAY said:


> Actually alot of people acknowledge that hes a good worker just like del rio too. People just dislike him for his constant push and stale character, i guarantee heel turn = WF all over Sheamus's dick.



Yeah this is basically it. I think Sheamus regularly has very good matches. Especially if he's with someone like Bryan or Del Rio. It's just the constant push. He never seems to lose. It's like Cena, but it's not Cena. Stuff like winning the Rumble (which he won over Jericho on his 'end of the world' return when it seemed Jericho was fully going on a tear) and the 18 seconds thing.

Sheamus isn't a bad wrestler by any stretch of the imagination. He's just a little stale.


Little annoyed there's no Shield tag match on the main Money In The Bank show. If I were paying for it (it's on Sky Sports) I'd feel worse it just feels weird, especially after the last few months where it's seemed pretty standard to have a Shield vs. Hell No/Orton-Sheamus-Show/Face-Face-Face match to look forward to.

Hopefully they'll be back to regular after MITB.


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> He's just... idk, either he replies very short, or he talks too much about certain things.


Love his little digressions. 
He does it a lot. 

Sometimes it seems he has something in his mind about a circumstance and it's so fucking much, that he doesn't even know where to start.
"_There was, you know.. like... we had.. there was a little, you know..._" until he finally knows where to begin. 

Without this thing, we wouldn't have so many awesome stories on that 2 h interview on the DVD. 
He said and told many great little things, just because he got off the track and "talked too much". 8*D

But jeah, his _like_'s are almost gone. 
This really seems to help him and makes him feel a little more comfortable with that shit after a while. :clap


----------



## DragonMark

What name should Ambrose give to his Headlock Driver finish? Or should he just call it the Headlock Driver?


----------



## Paul Rudd

Ambroken, Dean Driver, Ambrover, RKNope.

All bad.


----------



## NeyNey

DragonMark said:


> What name should Ambrose give to his Headlock Driver finish? Or should he just call it the Headlock Driver?


Here you find a few good suggestions.


----------



## NeyNey

Lol Reigns random breast muscle twitch at 1:36. :lmao


----------



## Amber B

What did I just say about his awkward, uncomfortable ass video interviews? :lmao
He looks like he's always looking for vagina, someone to cut or the closest exit.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> What did I just say about his awkward, uncomfortable ass video interviews? :lmao
> He looks like he's always looking for vagina, someone to cut or the closest exit.


This litterly made me laugh out loud lol. I like his awkwardness lol.

Thanks for posting the video ney ney!

I lol at the interviewer telling roman what are you laughing at, you didn't have to go through that. Lol. What an ass lol

That facility looks really nice ! When I first started training I was lucky enough to be in a school that had a really nice ring and facility. I also have been in my share of crappy rings they too lol.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stroker Ace

NeyNey said:


> Lol Reigns random breast muscle twitch at 1:36. :lmao


Wow can Dean be anymore like "Fuck this"? And if I had to hear him say 'impressive' one more time....

Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose? Fantastic talker. Strip away his characters and interview him as Jon Good? Can't talk worth a god damn.

On a side note I will say I'm loving him in that shirt.


----------



## Asenath

He's the awkwardest little duckling. Totes adorbs.

Also, I think I might want to see Roman all Batista'd out in a sharp suit. It might be relevant to my interests.


----------



## Chrome

Amber B said:


> Japan treats wrestling _very_ differently. They actually respect it.:eek


If being quiet means you're respecting wrestling, Richmond Virginia must really respect it. :kg3

And both Reigns and Ambrose looked bored giving that interview.


----------



## What A Maneuver

It's interesting that Ambrose is way more comfortable being someone fictional. Though, quite a few actors are charismatic on screen but shy as hell outside of it. I'd probably be the same way. I imagine it's a lot easier being someone who isn't real.


----------



## Eddie Ray

He just can't be out of Kayfabe. the next few years will be interesting...


----------



## TheFranticJane

I've been drifiting out of the loop since The Shield started feuding with The Usos - Actually, it's BECAUSE they were feuding with The Usos.
Is Ambrose doing anything of note? Is he become crazier at all?
I just think that the moment he's totally outed as the biggest psycho in WWE, things are going to get interesting. But at the moment, it almost feels as if he's treading water. Doing amazing work, obviously, and in a superb stable, but I just want to see the real Dean Ambrose, you know?


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> Lol Reigns random breast muscle twitch at 1:36. :lmao



Ambrose's gum smacking will be the death of me :lol 

But there is Roman dropping that eloquent interview that won't have head office cringing if they send him out for a big time late night spot.


----------



## Mr. I

NeyNey said:


> Lol Reigns random breast muscle twitch at 1:36. :lmao


Crikey at Roman's voice. His promo voice is so deep that it's bizarre hearing him speak normally, he sounds like a congressman or something.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

I think Dean's awkwardness during interviews is fantastic and what is so great about him tbf.


----------



## Berbz

That video just proves to me that Reigns will eventually be groomed as one of the top guys in the WWE. He speaks very well as well as having that look. I think he will go a very long way and is the sort of guy Vince would love to represent his company, especially with his family background too. I'd be happy with that too.


----------



## Asenath

Now he just needs to up his in-ring skills.


----------



## Berbz

Think that bothers Vince? :lol


----------



## truk83

Roman Reigns is a "B" version of The Rock. He doesn't have the charisma, but Reigns will have the draw power as a top notch main event talent.


----------



## Itami

Roman does have charisma; just not by talking. But you are drawn to him by his presence and whatnot. And being next to Ambrose makes it hard to stand out the most.



DragonMark said:


> What name should Ambrose give to his Headlock Driver finish? Or should he just call it the Headlock Driver?


They called it Dean Driver in a German magazine, so I'm thinking they'll likely call it that. Always thought "Victimizer" would be a nice name for it.


Awkward Dean strikes again... It's weird how I cringe at Seth and Roman on promos, but on normal interviews, I cringe at Dean.


----------



## Eddie Ray

http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...-bank-wwe-app-exclusive-july-12-2013-26131256


----------



## Asenath

These two Dean videos -- it's like an Evil Twin/Awkward Twin situation.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Another good promo wasted on dat App.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...-bank-wwe-app-exclusive-july-12-2013-26131256


Why do they keep wasting these things on the app? This could've aired on Smackdown.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Eddie Ray said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambr...-bank-wwe-app-exclusive-july-12-2013-26131256


It's like night and day with this motherfucker.

On a good note...that hair is getting longer. God do I want to grab him by it so bad.


----------



## Amber B

This bastard is making me want to troll Barclay and/or all of Brooklyn come Monday.

And I appreciate the references to his old promos. I see you, Ambrose.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So I just got back from the summer cottage and the first thing I did was check out this thread. : 

I'm a little late to the parteeh but whatever. Shield vs TOF was kinda meh and the lack of Ambrose was disturbing though it didn't bother me that much. 

Dean & Roman's WWEPC interview is pretty hilarious. Dean does say impressive a lot :

DAT CZDub reference on DAT PROMO!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Ohh and here's something for all of you..



Spoiler: Excessive hawtness















My body is ready for MITB. :ambrose


----------



## Amber B

I hate them. These bastards.


----------



## Asenath

SOCKFEET.

I don't know why that's cute. But it is.


----------



## Amber B

Wait... I know this got damn gym, have been following their page on FB for weeks now and this shows up on my Facebook feed. Fuck everything. :lmao










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.678960705453014.1073741832.320204641328624&type=1

There's more photos here.


----------



## Asenath

Spoiler: large pic















ldsfaj;lsdkfj;as


----------



## TankOfRate

Ambrose is probably one of the roughest, scruffiest looking dude I have ever seen. Why the fuck are we so into this :lmao

Also, am I the only one who wants to see one of the Total Divas go after one of The Shield? If we're going to do this reality show thing, the least they can give us is Eva Marie thirstin' after Dean Ambrose. Can you imagine how badly the fangirls would come after her? :lmao


----------



## Asenath

But, like. Then he'd have to talk out of character. He'd probably do something creepy like smell her hair and go on a rambling monologue about the fall of indie wrestling and wander off.


----------



## TankOfRate

Also:



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ohh and here's something for all of you..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Excessive hawtness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My body is ready for MITB. :ambrose





Asenath said:


> Spoiler: large pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ldsfaj;lsdkfj;as





Amber B said:


> Wait... I know this got damn gym, have been following their page on FB for weeks now and this shows up on my Facebook feed. Fuck everything. :lmao
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.678960705453014.1073741832.320204641328624&type=1
> 
> There's more photos here.





















That's it. I can no longer hold on to my class. I'm ready to let dat thirst fly with the best of 'em.




Asenath said:


> But, like. Then he'd have to talk out of character. He'd probably do something creepy like smell her hair and go on a rambling monologue about the fall of indie wrestling and wander off.


_Exactly_


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I do not think he would be down to do total divas lol...especially it caters ro "reality" and he likes his privacy. It would be awkward lol.

As for that picture...hfgjirfhjjhg WHY YOU DO DIS TO ME!!!!! LOL. those jeans and messy hair *melts into a puddle of goo* LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Amber B said:


> I hate them. These bastards.





Asenath said:


> Spoiler: large pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ldsfaj;lsdkfj;as


Oh Jesus!! 



Spoiler: largepic















Why are they doing this to me?? I'm only a mere mortal.


----------



## Asenath

And now because of you, I'm thinking fondly of that Oz-style beatdown the Shield gave little Brad. Is it sick that it was _relevant to my interests_?


----------



## Davion McCool

Asenath said:


> And now because of you, I'm thinking fondly of that Oz-style beatdown the Shield gave little Brad. Is it sick that it was _relevant to my interests_?


_Poor Little Maddox_


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> And now because of you, I'm thinking fondly of that Oz-style beatdown the Shield gave little Brad. Is it sick that it was _relevant to my interests_?


Hmmm, someone should write a fanfic about that *looks around*


----------



## TankOfRate

Actually now that Rollins is on my mind, it is such an INJUSTICE~ that he isn't in one of the MiTB matches. This year is sorely lacking in good highflyers and he would have been so good in one of them. Would have loved to see him take some crazy ass bumps and whatnot. I can see Dean doing pretty well in his match though, I don't think the ~WWE Universe~ has truly seen him in his element yet, so this could be a breakout night for him, especially since he's doing it solo. Hopefully Rollins and Reigns pull out some good stuff in The Usos match, but I wish a)there was more build-up and b)it wasn't on the PRE-SHOW.


----------



## Asenath

Will the pre-show be available to watch on Youtube? I just realized I promised my mom I'd go out to dinner with her at 5. Should be home by MITB, but will probably miss the boys.


----------



## Itami

THEY _ARE_ DOING IT ON PURPOSE

WHY IS ROMAN'S TOP ALWAYS NOT OFF THO


----------



## Asenath

Itami said:


> THEY _ARE_ DOING IT ON PURPOSE
> 
> *WHY IS ROMAN'S TOP ALWAYS NOT OFF THO*


The AMA recommends limiting exposure to shirtless Reigns in an effort to prevent exploding ovaries.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> The AMA recommends limiting exposure to shirtless Reigns in an effort to prevent exploding ovaries.


Legit busted out in laughter!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TankOfRate

Itami said:


> THEY _ARE_ DOING IT ON PURPOSE
> 
> WHY IS ROMAN'S TOP ALWAYS NOT OFF THO


Roman is trying to rise above the objectification. Rollins on the other hand is eating that shit up._ They know what they're doing._ Tbh I would not be surprised if the WWE were encouraging them to sex it up now that they've realized - almost a year later - that they have more sex appeal than pretty much anyone on the roster (apart from Ziggler when he wiggles and Punk once every three months)




Asenath said:


> Will the pre-show be available to watch on Youtube? I just realized I promised my mom I'd go out to dinner with her at 5. Should be home by MITB, but will probably miss the boys.


I'm not sure if it will be on YT immediately afterwards, but it should pop up soon enough.


----------



## Asenath

Do you think Reigns' fiancee gets tired of us thirsty bitches? I know I would.


----------



## SubZero3:16

It's suppose to be streaming live on the youtube channel.

I agree. These pics need more shirtless Roman. Ovaries are overrated anyway.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Do you think Reigns' fiancee gets tired of us thirsty bitches? I know I would.


Really? I would smile all superiorily and gently pet my white cat and say " That's right bitches, look all you want but he's mine!" *cue evil laughter*


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

OMG that was AMAZING!!! I have to go change my panties. Reigns what a fucking boss


----------



## BaBy FireFly

That lift onto that ladder *fans self* lol.
He did amazing and the match was great.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

That was a triple power bomb by Reigns. GAT DAMN!!!!

Loved Ambrose's acrobatic maneouver on that ladder.


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## truk83

BarneyArmy said:


>


Cody sold that ladder fall perfectly.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## ToddTheBod

*The Shield's Momentum Cooling Off.*

Sure, they are holding titles at the moment but it seems like in recent months they haven't done much to show their dominance over the WWE. We haven't seen promos cut and they've lost here and there. It's been awhile since they've done something big and at the moment they are kind of getting lost in the shuffle. Even during their entrances they either get a small pop or not much of a pop at all. Do you think the crowd hasn't gotten too used to them? I certainly haven't heard much heat in their direction for awhile.

- Do you still see The Shield having a big part in Summerslam? I know a Ambrose/Christian mini feud has been teased. 
- What's next for tag champs Rollins/Reigns?
- Do you think The Wyatt Family will take their spot as the pushed heel stable?

As a big Ambrose fan I've been a bit discouraged not to see them hyped much anymore. I'm not saying they are irrelevant as clearly everyone in the stable holds titles but it seems as though as soon as someone wins a title (aside from the WWE Championship) the WWE cools off on them as has them lose to other talent. (Barrett's run with the IC Championship, The end of Cesaro's run as US Championship, Ziggler losing every match he had after winning the WHC and then losing the title itself..)

The WWE seem to waste a lot of momentum that superstars naturally build up. Everyone was putting over The Shield, they had months invested in them, then they grab championships and nothing. We've seen Jericho put over Fandango clean at Wrestlemania. Sure he was injured but then he comes back and he's not given anything.. What's the point in time wasted? (sort of got off track, I know)

What's going on with The Shield?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

That ladder lift caused ovaries to explode! Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: The Shield's Momentum Cooling Off.*

The worst thing for Ambrose would be being stuck with that dead silence no reaction skinny boring Christian. That would really kill momentum.


----------



## Da Silva

Ambrose was easily the MVP tonight.


----------



## connormurphy13

*Re: The Shield's Momentum Cooling Off.*

I think they will be trying to build an actual tag team division thanks to how over the Shield is. I honestly wouldn't mind the Uso's as champs, as it would be a change of pace for a couple of guys who have been a team for a long time. The feud between them and the Shield can also evolve if they come up with some good storytelling (perhaps bring Rikishi into it?). Also I see Cesaro/Swagger teaming up and getting into the mix, as well as PTP perhaps.

As for Ambrose, I think Christian would be a solid feud for him going into Summerslam. I don't think they're necessarily getting lost in the shuffle, I just think that because of a lack of clear-cut promos, some people may have missed them.

I also do think that creative will try to push the Wyatt Family a lot as that heel stable as you mentioned. They'll probably get involved with Kane or Orton or someone like that...


----------



## Hypno

*Re: The Shield's Momentum Cooling Off.*

I'm thinking at summerslam, we get the triple threat of Rollins/Reigns vs Real Americans vs The Uso's (preshow probably). Ambrose needs to be involved in some kind of high card storyline/feud or The Shield will inevitably become after thoughts and their momentum will completely drop.


----------



## Callisto

For whatever reason, I expected Ambrose to come out on top. I deliberately set myself up for some major disappointment. I still haven't gotten over that underwhelming ending to an otherwise superb match. 

Please let this mean that creative will give this stable some much needed direction. Please let these men cut promos on an actual program and not let them rot in the realms of the WWE App. But alas, I might be asking for too much.


----------



## Quintana

*Re: The Shield's Momentum Cooling Off.*

Hopefully tomorrow night they'll give us an idea of what Ambrose is doing going forward. I'm fine with a Christian feud but it's really gotta be a one off match for SS. As for Rollins/Reigns it seems like they're going to keep working with the Uso's, maybe start to involve another team going into the PPV.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: The Shield's Momentum Cooling Off.*

_On this week's episode of Bauer & Pollock, Court Bauer claimed that Vince McMahon has cooled on the Shield and it's due to there being heat on one of the three members. He didn't specify which member of the trio it was as he wanted to do more digging first before throwing out the name. He did briefly talk about Dean Ambrose being pushed to the focal point, so (if it's true) it would have to Rollins or Reigns. That all being said, Court sure does like to talk, so who knows._

Got this from another thread.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

I actually think it was for the best Dean didn't win tonight (and I'm not saying that as a Sandow fan) I'm saying it as a Shield fan, he didn't need the win, Dean is already over now, he's a threat anyway, and when he drops the US title and The Shield do split up, he can snap up WHC shots regardless.


----------



## SubZero3:16

That's my man, right there! :mark:


----------



## What A Maneuver

Regardless, Ambrose was great in the match. Whenever a guy is active in a MIB match, you pretty much know they're not going to win. It's the guys who lie around and disappear for several minutes that snatch it, so before the match was over I at least convinced myself he wasn't going to win. I never really thought he would. It would have been cool, but he'll be fine. I just hope they have something planned for all of them come Summerslam.


----------



## SubZero3:16

They've wrapped up all of the Shield storylines tonight. The Ambrose v Christian one has quietly disappeared and the tag team storyline ended tonight. I think a new feud might be on the horizon.


----------



## Mr. I

TehJerichoFan said:


> For whatever reason, I expected Ambrose to come out on top. I deliberately set myself up for some major disappointment. I still haven't gotten over that underwhelming ending to an otherwise superb match.
> 
> Please let this mean that creative will give this stable some much needed direction. Please let these men cut promos on an actual program and not let them rot in the realms of the WWE App. But alas, I might be asking for too much.


I have no idea how you think that was an underwhelming ending. Cody was being made into a star there, and Sandow slips in to steal his win. That's making two guys into bigger stars. Yes it wasn't about Ambrose, but he has the Shield run to help him, Cody and Sandow need a program to get to the top.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Shield's Momentum Cooling Off.*



ToddTheBod said:


> _On this week's episode of Bauer & Pollock, Court Bauer claimed that Vince McMahon has cooled on the Shield and it's due to there being heat on one of the three members. He didn't specify which member of the trio it was as he wanted to do more digging first before throwing out the name. He did briefly talk about Dean Ambrose being pushed to the focal point, so (if it's true) it would have to Rollins or Reigns. That all being said, Court sure does like to talk, so who knows._
> 
> Got this from another thread.


Court Bauer could claim it rained today in Hot Springs, Arkansas and I'd want independent confirmation - and I got sprinkled on!

Anyhow, I don't think it's a slow-down as much as a wrap-up of their transitional feuds. Monday should bring some new plots and plans for the boys. I was more psyched for the run-in than for the more traditional solo/tag wrestling proceedings.


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: The Shield's Momentum Cooling Off.*

They've been getting stale for a while now, however they where terrific tonight.


----------



## x78

I'm glad Ambrose didn't win, and Rollins and Reigns made stars out of the Usos. I hope they do something interesting now, a legit feud or feuds with promo time etc, not just faceless wrestlers like we've seen since Payback.


----------



## Asenath

I was so glad they did a run-in. I have missed Shield interference so hard.


----------



## Perestroika

*Re: The Shield's Momentum Cooling Off.*

As much as I look on the bright side of things, I found the booking of the Shield to be a little bizarre in recent months. They go from handily defeating some of the biggest names and talents on the roster to getting beaten by the Usos and Christian. They really should have built up the US and TT divisions as serious and hotly contested _before_ putting such red hot guys as the Shield in there; that way, it wouldn't have felt like such a major step down.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: The Shield's Momentum Cooling Off.*

Momentum doesn't last forever. It's hard for someone to sustain momentum for a long time in WWE. They eventually cool off.


----------



## The 12th Man

*Re: The Shield's Momentum Cooling Off.*

The Shield will be fine.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield's Momentum Cooling Off.*

I called this happening when they won those midcard titles, and people said DAT AIN'T GON' HAPPEN TO DA SHIELD BABY, and of course, they were wrong because midcard titles in the eyes of Vince McMahon are a curse and a way to bring people down and make them LOSE momentum. Why, I will never understand. The Wyatt's are also taking their push for the moment and WWE doesn't know how to push two dominant heel stables at the same time.

Either way, they'll be fine eventually. I wouldn't cry for any of them, their introductory push shows that WWE are serious about these guys. At least in the case of Ambrose and Reigns, I don't know about Rollins, he seems to just be there, like he's the geek of the group. Which, to be perfectly honest, he should be.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

As for recent promos, they have had great ones but they have been on that Dumb app lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## connormurphy13

SubZero3:16 said:


> They've wrapped up all of the Shield storylines tonight. The Ambrose v Christian one has quietly disappeared and the tag team storyline ended tonight. I think a new feud might be on the horizon.


The tag team storyline didn't end. The Uso's attacked the Shield when they did their run-in. Also the Christian one was only tucked under the carpet for the time being because of the impending MITB matches. Now that it's over and both have nothing to do, it could make sense for them to resume.

On a side note, I hope they also build up Cesaro/Swagger and perhaps have a triple threat tag match at Summerslam with the Uso's and Shield for the titles.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Cesaro/Swagger vs The Shield would be fantastic. It'd be nice to see them wrestle someone they haven't already a dozen times. And of course throw The Usos in the mix as the faces.


----------



## SubZero3:16

connormurphy13 said:


> The tag team storyline didn't end. The Uso's attacked the Shield when they did their run-in. Also the Christian one was only tucked under the carpet for the time being because of the impending MITB matches. Now that it's over and both have nothing to do, it could make sense for them to resume.
> 
> On a side note, I hope they also build up Cesaro/Swagger and perhaps have a triple threat tag match at Summerslam with the Uso's and Shield for the titles.


But why? Quite frankly, the Usos and Christian aren't all that exciting. So they attacked during the ladder, big woop. They'll have their rematch tommorrow night most likely lose and fade back into obscurity.

Cesaro/Swagger vs Rollins/Reigns sounds way more interesting. It's not like if they have any credible face tag teams anyway.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Shield's Momentum Cooling Off.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know about Rollins, he seems to just be there, like he's the geek of the group. Which, to be perfectly honest, he should be.


What's not to like about Rollins? He's got a well-defined character, a well-defined physique, he works excellently in tandem with Reigns to shore up the big man's weak points, he's got elegant in-ring style.


----------



## Bushmaster

just watched the Shield and Usos match. Great final minutes was a very good match. I really love the team of Rollins and Reigns.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: The Shield's Momentum Cooling Off.*



Asenath said:


> What's not to like about Rollins? He's got a well-defined character, a well-defined physique, he works excellently in tandem with Reigns to shore up the big man's weak points, he's got elegant in-ring style.


He's fucking DULL as dog shit on the mic, that's what. 

I don't care about ring work, and I'm not a woman or a gay guy, so what the fuck do I care about his physique for? He doesn't have a well defined character either because I don't know the first damn thing about him. He's a guy who dresses up in a black security suit and jumps people, and claims to be here to stop injustice but really isn't. What else is there? That's the OPPOSITE of well defined. I already know more about the Wyatt's from those vignettes than I do about The Shield and they've been here for months.


----------



## The Enforcer

I'd really like to see the Ambrose/Christian feud get back on track now that MITB is done. Ambrose needs to start doing something with the belt or else he's going to fall victim to the 'have US belt, do nothing' track that everyone else in the last 2 years has. As for Rollins & Reigns, a continuation of their program with the Usos would be fine with me. Tonight's match was awesome so a final blow-off at SS would be nice.


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## BaBy FireFly

another gym photo...dean getting ready for that pull up over the ladder?


----------



## STEVALD

*A nice showing by Ambrose in the ladder match, never expected him to win it so I wasn't really disappointed. And that ladder spot, that was sweet :ambrose*


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Ambrose vs christian and Shield vs. We the people sounds good to me.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: The Shield's Momentum Cooling Off.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's fucking DULL as dog shit on the mic, that's what.
> 
> I don't care about ring work, and I'm not a woman or a gay guy, so what the fuck do I care about his physique for? He doesn't have a well defined character either because I don't know the first damn thing about him. He's a guy who dresses up in a black security suit and jumps people, and claims to be here to stop injustice but really isn't. What else is there? That's the OPPOSITE of well defined. I already know more about the Wyatt's from those vignettes than I do about The Shield and they've been here for months.


If you don't care about ring work, I would question why you are watching wrestling.


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## NeyNey

Fucking awesome Shield match on the pre-show, really. :clap
Crowd was really into it too. Loved it! 
Rollins and Reigns showed themselfs at their best, Reigns the gorilla and Rollins the capuchin monkey. :clap

Ambrose was of course brilliant. 
Also he gave Rhodes a bloody gift which made him look more badass for his almost-victory. 
He knew the crowd would love it.
:clap:clap:clap



Asenath said:


> Spoiler: large pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ldsfaj;lsdkfj;as





Spoiler:  



Deans calves.. oh my fuck....ing... god.................. *gulp*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Is it just me or doesn't Rollins look better when his beard is trimmed lower?


----------



## Asenath

I'm sorry, I couldn't see the beard for that sassy over-the shoulder pose.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> I'm sorry, I couldn't see the beard for that sassy over-the shoulder pose.


Oh how cute. You really think I posted that pic to talk about his beard *tsk* Let's try this again


----------



## Asenath




----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


>


Atta girl! I wish I could rep you but somehow the rep button and others don't work on my mac. There is another way more explicit ass pic from last night but unfortunately he's not a shield member, oh well.


----------



## Bushmaster

In the Raw thread so many ppl are asking what Injustice did Henry cause. Did ppl really believe they attacked ppl based on injustices. It was obvious from jump when they were attacking faces left and right that injustice was just a word they used fpalm

I don't know how this feud will work but it was an awesome segment. As long as they keep Henry as the badass he is then it will work. Still love the Shield :rollins :reigns :ambrose


----------



## ViperAtHeart

atleast theyre taking out everyone now not just the obvious babyfaces


----------



## Bushmaster

ViperAtHeart said:


> atleast theyre taking out everyone now not just the obvious babyfaces


Well this attack just turned Mark Henry face lol. I guess Ortons punt write talent off and Shield attacks turn ppl face.


----------



## Asenath

I have desperately missed the run ins.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> I have desperately missed the run ins.


Me too!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> In the Raw thread so many ppl are asking what Injustice did Henry cause. Did ppl really believe they attacked ppl based on injustices. It was obvious from jump when they were attacking faces left and right that injustice was just a word they used fpalm
> 
> I don't know how this feud will work but it was an awesome segment. As long as they keep Henry as the badass he is then it will work. Still love the Shield :rollins :reigns :ambrose



Or maybe The Shield just turned face? :vince6

Nah I'm just kidding :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

Who's Next?


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> Who's Next?


The Wyatt Family please! Dean cutting promos against Bray would be epic. Justice vs Destruction or however they want to spin it.


----------



## x78

SubZero3:16 said:


> The Wyatt Family please! Dean cutting promos against Bray would be epic. Justice vs Destruction or however they want to spin it.


It doesn't seem like Dean is going to be cutting promos on anyone. Not sure why they couldn't have shaved a minute or two off the Jericho-RVD match to make room for a Shield promo tonight instead of bumping them to the App yet again.


----------



## SubZero3:16

x78 said:


> It doesn't seem like Dean is going to be cutting promos on anyone. Not sure why they couldn't have shaved a minute or two off the Jericho-RVD match to make room for a Shield promo tonight instead of bumping them to the App yet again.


Fuck that app!! They didn't even promote it on the show like they do with some segments on the app. Sheesh, is the WWE trying to actively kill their momentum?


----------



## Kazzenn

SubZero3:16 said:


> Fuck that app!! They didn't even promote it on the show like they do with some segments on the app. Sheesh, is the WWE trying to actively kill their momentum?


When you're in the midcard you don't cut promos on live TV.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Kazzenn said:


> When you're in the midcard you don't cut promos on live TV.


But look at the MITB build, all the other competitors got tv time even though they were all together. Yes we know that the Shield doesn't mix with the other superstars but you had to go looking for his promo if you wanted to watch it. Plus the Miz gets to talk on tv all of the time even though he never has anything of interest to say. If they could find time for Miz they could find time for the Shield.


----------



## Kazzenn

SubZero3:16 said:


> But look at the MITB build, all the other competitors got tv time even though they were all together. Yes we know that the Shield doesn't mix with the other superstars but you had to go looking for his promo if you wanted to watch it. Plus the Miz gets to talk on tv all of the time even though he never has anything of interest to say. If they could find time for Miz they could find time for the Shield.


Miz is the exception and even then he doesn't get mic time every week like the main event guys do.

You can look at Rhodes, Barrett and Sandow, 3 guys who can cut promos but don't because they're midcarders. It's fucking stupid but welcome to WWE.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Kazzenn said:


> Miz is the exception and even then he doesn't get mic time every week like the main event guys do.
> 
> You can look at Rhodes, Barrett and Sandow, 3 guys who can cut promos but don't because they're midcarders. I*t's fucking stupid but welcome to WWE*.



All that needs to be said. And then management wonders why superstars aren't connecting with the audience. fpalm


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Wonder how Henry fits into this Shield shenanigans. Henry vs. Dean for the US Title??


----------



## Telos

Good lord those were some harsh words for Henry in that promo


----------



## Gene_Wilder

I think they're keeping their powder dry with Ambrose. An Ambrose promo would cause a paradigm shift in the WWE...they can't have that right now. But I wish Ambrose had a memorable feud for the US title. Same goes for the IC belt.

The MITB briefcase says you're going places much more effectively than either the US or IC belts can right now. They appear entry-level by comparison. WWE needs to debut some new faces.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

Telos said:


> Good lord those were some harsh words for Henry in that promo


what promo? where?


----------



## Gene_Wilder

geez,..that was a harsh promo. I almost wanted to punch Ambrose.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Mark Henry beatdown was pretty unexpected. And it's a good thing. Can't wait to see where they go with it. 
Roman's spear on Henry was just beastly. Hopefully he keeps using it as a finisher when he goes solo along with the Moment of Silence he used in NXT.

That promo. :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

Gene_Wilder said:


> geez,..that was a harsh promo. I almost wanted to punch Ambrose.


What did he say? & What promo?


----------



## Paul Rudd

Link to the promo for those who haven't seen it yet. http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shield-explain-their-actions-wwe-app-exclusive-july-15-2013-26132069

I gotta say that all three of them did en excellent job that promo.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

another promo that should have been on tv, especially when it explained why they attacked mark. hate that dumb app...it never properly works either.


----------



## Telos

When they spent an entire episode plugging the damn app (I think it was for the Slammys) I deleted the app from my phone out of spite. I barely used it anyway but I was really turned off by how obnoxious they were being about it.


----------



## TankOfRate

I think that's the most impressed I've been by Reigns in terms of mic work. He did a good job there. It's like he's finally finding his promo voice or something. Now Seth... it's your turn now boo.


----------



## Eddie Ray

yes, Ambrose now comes in cutout form...

for those that are interested http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEAN-AMBROS...t=US_Solo_Sports_Fan_Shop&hash=item3f273be8ed


----------



## Delbusto

Loved the Henry beatdown, it came off really well with Henry fighting them off for a second. The Spear and Triple Powerbomb were awesome.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Stroker Ace

Eddie Ray said:


> yes, Ambrose now comes in cutout form...
> 
> for those that are interested http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEAN-AMBROS...t=US_Solo_Sports_Fan_Shop&hash=item3f273be8ed


I don't want no damn cutout. 

There are things I want to do to Ambrose that simply cannot be done to a piece of cardboard. Well..... atleast not successfully.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lol wow he has a life size cardboard now...they sell theys in some store on the strip here lol. Wonder if they have mr ambrose now lol. I would rather have the real thing in my room lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blommen

*Re: The Shield's Momentum Cooling Off.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's fucking DULL as dog shit on the mic, that's what.
> 
> *I don't care about ring work*, and I'm not a woman or a gay guy, so what the fuck do I care about his physique for? He doesn't have a well defined character either because I don't know the first damn thing about him. He's a guy who dresses up in a black security suit and jumps people, and claims to be here to stop injustice but really isn't. What else is there? That's the OPPOSITE of well defined. I already know more about the Wyatt's from those vignettes than I do about The Shield and they've been here for months.


----------



## Asenath

I know, right?


----------



## Soulrollins

Seth is so bad on the mic..


----------



## Bryan D.

Seth Rollins was very bad on the mic but I think he has been improving a lot since his debut. He doesn't get to talk that much because Ambrose does all the talk, but he's decent.


----------



## Soulrollins

He never was really bad, the people just bashing his mic because Ambrose is a little remarkable. But he still way better than reigns.

Also noting that he didn't need mic skill, he has the look and the charisma injected, he is maybe the best wrestler under 30 in the roster


----------



## SmarkyKunt

His mic work is indeed weak, but that doesn't mean he can't be a successful Jeff Hardy or RVD type of wrestler. Spot monkeys ftw.


----------



## Bryan D.

SmarkyKunt said:


> His mic work is indeed weak, but that doesn't mean he can't be a successful Jeff Hardy or RVD type of wrestler. Spot monkeys ftw.


I agree that Seth Rollins can be successful in WWE either he's a great mic worker or not, but Rollins doesn't have half of the charisma that Jeff Hardy has/had. And that's a fact. Rollins is not charismatic.


----------



## SmarkyKunt

Never said he had to be as charismatic, but my whole point was that he doesn't really need to be a great talker to be successful, like the aforementioned.


----------



## Mr. I

Soulrollins said:


> He never was really bad, the people just bashing his mic because Ambrose is a little remarkable. But he still way better than reigns.
> 
> Also noting that he didn't need mic skill, he has the look and the charisma injected, he is maybe the best wrestler under 30 in the roster


El Generico is the best wrestler under thirty in WWE, but Rollins is certainly up there. Ambrose is a bit more than "a little" remarkable, too.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Geez, what is it with people trying to write a wrestler off before they have time to spread their wings? They haven't even been on the main roster for a year! If it was five, ten years down the line then some may have a point about mic skills or charisma but right now they are still very much a mysterious unit with Ambrose as it's mouth piece. It's pretty much how any tactical unit works especially in movies and entertainment, one guy talks for the group. They still have time to be seasoned in and improve in their weak areas before they go solo and hardly anyone's a star straight out the gate. Daniel Bryan wasn't, now look where he is. Just give the persons some time and stop being so damn impatient.

Now for why I actually came into this thread. Now that Brad Maddox is GM, do you think that he's going to devise a way to pay back the shield for his beat down or we just suppose to forget that it ever happened?


----------



## Bryan D.

I don't see what Brad Maddox can really do but you make an interesting point.


----------



## TD Stinger

Disagree when people say Rollins doesn't have charisma. Yeah, he doesn't have that kind of charisma that comes across when he speaks (and honestly, I think his mic skills are more than passable to go along w/ his other strengths) like Ambrose does. But when he is in the ring, it's a whole different story. He has that ability (from what I've seen on NXT and the main roster) to connect w/ his actions bell to bell. He had that great connection w/ the fans in NXT. And in the Shield's matches, Rollins has always been the most animated. What I mean is that he is always the one that stands out the most during their matches. Whether it's putting his body through hell or selling something like it took his head off. And his mannerisms during the matches are great as well. I loved him during The Undertaker/Team Hell No match when he was jawing w/ Undertaker. In fact, in most of their matches Rollins has always been the who seems to get the most heat b/c of these small things such as trash talk. He may not look like a heel but he sure as hell puts a lot of effort into and (to me) has come across as believable.

When he eventually turns face, that charisma will be allowed to shine through even more and w/ him not being held back to working a "heelish pace", the sky is the limit.


----------



## Soulrollins

Bryan D. said:


> I agree that Seth Rollins can be successful in WWE either he's a great mic worker or not, but Rollins doesn't have half of the charisma that Jeff Hardy has/had. And that's a fact. Rollins is not charismatic.


Bulllshit, Tyler on ROH was more charismatic than Jeff on his time as "Hardy boy". The current Seth Rollins is a content star to be equal or better than Jeff after being pushed as a single wrestler.

He not only has the "tools" to be better, he also has the fanbase .. Look at his work on NXT / FCW
Seth Rollins was more over as face than anyone.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Now that Maddox is the GM, I'd like to see The Shield get into an some kinda angle with him. The one that SubZero suggested or one that sees Shield threaten Maddox and then use him to their advantage.


----------



## Paul Rudd

TD Stinger said:


> Disagree when people say Rollins doesn't have charisma. Yeah, he doesn't have that kind of charisma that comes across when he speaks (and honestly, I think his mic skills are more than passable to go along w/ his other strengths) like Ambrose does. But when he is in the ring, it's a whole different story. He has that ability (from what I've seen on NXT and the main roster) to connect w/ his actions bell to bell. He had that great connection w/ the fans in NXT. And in the Shield's matches, Rollins has always been the most animated. What I mean is that he is always the one that stands out the most during their matches. Whether it's putting his body through hell or selling something like it took his head off. And his mannerisms during the matches are great as well. I loved him during The Undertaker/Team Hell No match when he was jawing w/ Undertaker. In fact, in most of their matches Rollins has always been the who seems to get the most heat b/c of these small things such as trash talk. He may not look like a heel but he sure as hell puts a lot of effort into and (to me) has come across as believable.
> 
> When he eventually turns face, that charisma will be allowed to shine through even more and w/ him not being held back to working a "heelish pace", the sky is the limit.


.


----------



## Asenath

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Now that Maddox is the GM, I'd like to see The Shield get into an some kinda angle with him. The one that SubZero suggested or one that sees Shield threaten Maddox and then use him to their advantage.


Alternately, the beatdown could have been a ruse to put Maddox in Vince's good graces. What if Maddox is a plant? Several people have mentioned something Bischovian about his character. . .


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> Alternately, the beatdown could have been a ruse to put Maddox in Vince's good graces. What if Maddox is a plant? Several people have mentioned something Bischovian about his character. . .


Bischovian? what does that mean? i typed it into google and only this thread came up.

also we all know why you want to see maddox involved with The Shield
:cena5


----------



## Blommen

Eddie Ray said:


> Bischovian? what does that mean? i typed it into google and only this thread came up.
> 
> also we all know why you want to see maddox involved with The Shield
> :cena5


I think it's the same as bischoff-ish.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Blommen said:


> I think it's the same as bischoff-ish.


ohhhhh! ok.


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> yes, Ambrose now comes in cutout form...
> 
> for those that are interested http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEAN-AMBROS...t=US_Solo_Sports_Fan_Shop&hash=item3f273be8ed


Almost bought it yesterday. 
Talked via Skype with some friends and we made some jokes and I was like "_Fuck, I'm just gonna do it now_."

...then I asked how much the S&H costs to Germany are. With the answer my euphoria collapsed instantly. 

Bye bye sweet little lifesize cardboard Dean... 










Never forgotten.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Meh. If WWE sold adult toys with anatomically molded instruments they would definitely get an upsurge in sales.


----------



## Berbz

Rollins is one of the best in the ring under 30 but he is way off being the most talented all round under 30. He will have a good WWE career, perhaps a world title here and there as it'd be a good underdog story, if everything goes well for him personally he has 10+ years in the WWE so I'd expect that title, but he will never be 'FACE OF THE COMPANY' like some think, it just won't happen.

If anyone in The Shield will be, it's Reigns and he's the least talented of them all, but he's a brilliant talker outside of the ring, someone Vince would love, has that look, improving weekly and has that wrestling family, he too also under 30.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Oh gosh Maddox and the shield in the same ring together. Too many panties will flying off.


----------



## Eddie Ray

SubZero3:16 said:


> Meh. If WWE sold adult toys with anatomically molded instruments they would definitely get an upsurge in sales.


craft knife, plastic laminate, sex toy and something to hold onto...profit.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Berbz said:


> If anyone in The Shield will be, it's Reigns and he's the least talented of them all, but he's a brilliant talker outside of the ring, someone Vince would love, has that look, improving weekly and has that wrestling family, he too also under 30.


I agree. Even as a *massive* Ambrose mark, even I have to admit that Reigns is the only one that has the "Face of the Company"-potential. Reigns is a very good speaker outside of the ring and I could easily picture him doing B.A. Star, Make-A-Wish etc etc. He also has the size,age and heritage on his side, he's still improving in the ring and on the mic, he's good looking... 

But, like many of us have said, Ambrose lacks in that he seems very uneasy talking to the media, and it's a must for someone who wants to be the Face of the Company.


----------



## theswayzetrain

Dean Ambrose needs to be the world heavy wight champ he's got it all the in ring skills, great on the mic in my mind he should be the only one talking the other to are ok but i prefer when Dean is on the mic.


----------



## Eddie Ray

its early days yet, let Ambrose get used to interviews. 

although I like watching Ambrose in interviews because he doesn't completely leave kayfabe.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> craft knife, plastic laminate, sex toy and something to hold onto...profit.


Can you imagine if they sold an anatomically correct Ambrose sex toy? I think it would be sold out in under 24 hrs :lol

yeah I think I need to upgrade to lifetime membership, this premium badge isn't cutting it.


----------



## Eddie Ray

SubZero3:16 said:


> Can you imagine if they sold an anatomically correct Ambrose sex toy? I think it would be sold out in under 24 hrs :lol
> 
> yeah I think I need to upgrade to lifetime membership, this premium badge isn't cutting it.


considering some of the crap on WWEShop, I wouldn't be surprised if they made an 'adult' section.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> considering some of the crap on WWEShop, I wouldn't be surprised if they made an 'adult' section.


It would be about damn time. C'mon Vince think about this...


----------



## Pixieface13

SubZero3:16 said:


> Can you imagine if they sold an anatomically correct Ambrose sex toy? I think it would be sold out in under 24 hrs :lol
> 
> yeah I think I need to upgrade to lifetime membership, this premium badge isn't cutting it.


It'd be the happiest day of my life tbh


----------



## SerapisLiber

Since they've aided Punk in the past (for money) I have to wonder if Punk won't hire them out yet again to aid against Lesnar & Axel. They've got nothing going right now, no credible teams to feud with, and they get more pops than boos. Maybe there's a face turn on the horizon. A long shot, perhaps, but still...


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> Can you imagine if they sold an anatomically correct Ambrose sex toy? *I think it would be sold out in under 24 hrs* :lol
> 
> yeah I think I need to upgrade to lifetime membership, this premium badge isn't cutting it.


20 mins.

And I would for sure be getting mine...in more ways than one.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Ambrose sex toy? Sign me up! Hahaha


----------



## SubZero3:16

Stroker Ace said:


> 20 mins.
> 
> And I would for sure be getting mine...in more ways than one.





BaBy FireFly said:


> Ambrose sex toy? Sign me up! Hahaha


Yup, people would be on it like Christian on Fandango :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

You guys... well girls are talking about Dean Ambrose sex toys now :lmao 

















Why is Seth shirtless


----------



## Asenath

Because a benevolent deity, that's why. 

Hallelujah.


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup, people would be on it like Christian on Fandango :lol


. . .I, um. . .Damn.


----------



## Eddie Ray




----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


>


Um no. That looks nothing like him. It's missing Ambrose's signature 'no fucks were given' attitude.


----------



## Eulonzo

Eddie Ray said:


> its early days yet, let Ambrose get used to interviews.
> 
> although I like watching Ambrose in interviews because he doesn't completely leave kayfabe.


I agree.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> You guys... well girls are talking about Dean Ambrose sex toys now :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Seth shirtless


Because outside's hot.

because he's their bottom bitch


----------



## Jacare

Dean Ambrose being considered attractive gives a lot of men hope


----------



## Asenath

Jacare said:


> Dean Ambrose being considered attractive gives a lot of men hope


They're going to have to moderate their expectations, unless they have Ambrose's carriage and body language to go along with everything else.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Jacare said:


> Dean Ambrose being considered attractive gives a lot of men hope


He isn't unattractive to begin with.



Asenath said:


> They're going to have to moderate their expectations, unless they have Ambrose's carriage and body language to go along with everything else.


Yup, his persona is what brings the sex appeal. Although if he was ugly, it wouldn't have the same appeal and he would just be an arrogant douche.


----------



## harry huge ego

What if the shield was gay ? How would you react ? I'm talking about having them exposed as homosexuals. I think it would be awesome. The way I see it working in my mind is having some kayfab video footage of them kissing. Maybe a locked door gets unlocked and they get caught that way ? Who knows !

The point is you've just seen proof the shield are kayfab homosexuals. I would personally be happy for them. I think it would be great they can be honest about their true feelings. I think I would be hilarious to see how much it would upset closed minded people. 

I would lose it when cena makes a joke about losing to a bunch of gay dudes then the shield come out and mess him up good and proper with a huge face pop ! This is how you get linda in government damn it ! A positive story about being open to homosexuality would get a lot of media coverage. 

I really don't see who it hurts ignoring the wrestlers playing the characters but i'm ignoring that for the sake of this hypothetical post.

I'm serious guys don't flame me i'm tired and could word it better but I would enjoy a storyline like this. It's not like it's been done before on this huge scale 





EDIT: I googled ''what if shield where gay'' and someone else made a thread about this on another forum. So i'm clearly not the only one with this idea. Interesting. I'm starting to really like the idea. Shame I will never happen


----------



## Soulrollins

Every time I read this thread, I feel so bad for The Shield.


----------



## Da Silva

Soulrollins said:


> Every time I read this thread, I feel so bad for The Shield.


"Everyone fancies us, oh no"


----------



## SubZero3:16

harry huge ego said:


> What if the shield was gay ? How would you react ? I'm talking about having them exposed as homosexuals. I think it would be awesome. The way I see it working in my mind is having some kayfab video footage of them kissing. Maybe a locked door gets unlocked and they get caught that way ? Who knows !
> 
> The point is you've just seen proof the shield are kayfab homosexuals. I would personally be happy for them. I think it would be great they can be honest about their true feelings. I think I would be hilarious to see how much it would upset closed minded people.
> 
> I would lose it when cena makes a joke about losing to a bunch of gay dudes then the shield come out and mess him up good and proper with a huge face pop ! This is how you get linda in government damn it ! A positive story about being open to homosexuality would get a lot of media coverage.
> 
> I really don't see who it hurts ignoring the wrestlers playing the characters but i'm ignoring that for the sake of this hypothetical post.
> 
> I'm serious guys don't flame me i'm tired and could word it better but I would enjoy a storyline like this. It's not like it's been done before on this huge scale
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I googled ''what if shield where gay'' and someone else made a thread about this on another forum. So i'm clearly not the only one with this idea. Interesting. I'm starting to really like the idea. Shame I will never happen



Honestly I wouldn't mind watching it cause well it would be hot. But seriously no. Most wrestling fans still have the problem of distinguishing kayfabe from reality and we really don't want the actual persons being harassed because of a character they play on tv.


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Honestly I wouldn't mind watching it cause well it would be hot. But seriously no. Most wrestling fans still have the problem of distinguishing kayfabe from reality and we really don't want the actual persons being harassed because of a character they play on tv.


yep and you would probably get some idiots in the crowd chanting homophobic crap to try and be clever or something i like the idea though.


----------



## NO!

I'm not homophobic by any means and I still don't see how it wouldn't be a terrible idea. Yeah, lets just gravitate towards The Shield acting out a phony gay porno act where they kiss each other. Who in their right mind would think this would be a good next step for The Shield? Perhaps the sex-crazed users on this thread who can't seem to talk about anything else? Apologies, but it's absurd to see that you guys are actually serious. There have never even been any undertones in their work to suggest that they're homosexuals. It would be completely out of nowhere and I'm sure the main reason most people would like it is because they'd find it hot, not necessarily because they think it would tell a quality story. 

Also, having them feud with John Cena makes them the heels by default. You're trying to do something that encourages equality, all while making them the villains. Another mistake.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

I want the Wyatt's to feud with The Shield, I know it's an obvious way to go but you could potentially turn The Shield face. Have the Wyatt's brutalize the entire roster, have people running scared, The Shield could deliver justice to the Wyatt's.


----------



## PUNKY

NO! said:


> I'm not homophobic by any means and I still don't see how it wouldn't be a terrible idea. Yeah, lets just gravitate towards The Shield acting out a phony gay porno act where they kiss each other. Who in their right mind would think this would be a good next step for The Shield? Perhaps the sex-crazed users on this thread who can't seem to talk about anything else? Apologies, but it's absurd to see that you guys are actually serious. There have never even been any undertones in their work to suggest that they're homosexuals. It would be completely out of nowhere and I'm sure the main reason most people would like it is because they'd find it hot, not necessarily because they think it would tell a quality story.
> 
> Also, having them feud with John Cena makes them the heels by default. You're trying to do something that encourages equality, all while making them the villains. Another mistake.


i cant see it happening at all and your right it probably wouldnt work for a lot of the reasons you stated but it certainly would shake things up and get some mainstream attention maybe.


----------



## Davion McCool

Soulrollins said:


> Seth is so bad on the mic..


Out of interest, is that sarcasm or not? I mean, that was one of his better promos for the Shield, but was also an example of him at his most woeful when compared to the other two. It was the moment when Reigns started to become more believable than him. Rollins just sounds like he is reading out a script in an angry, evil voice, whereas in that one the other two actually had inflection to their voice that suggested they were real people with characters.

I don't know, maybe Seth will get better when he isn't playing a role he is so adorablely ill-fitted for.

Meanwhile, about The Shield being gay: BOOK IT.


----------



## SUNDAY

NO! said:


> *The Shield acting out a phony gay porno act where they kiss each other.*


----------



## Soulrollins

Da Silva said:


> "Everyone fancies us, oh no"


"Everyone thinks we're homos, oh no" Fuck this thread.



Davion McCool said:


> Out of interest, is that sarcasm or not? I mean, that was one of his better promos for the Shield, but was also an example of him at his most woeful when compared to the other two. It was the moment when Reigns started to become more believable than him. Rollins just sounds like he is reading out a script in an angry, evil voice, whereas in that one the other two actually had inflection to their voice that suggested they were real people with characters.
> 
> I don't know, maybe Seth will get better when he isn't playing a role he is so adorablely ill-fitted for.
> 
> Meanwhile, about The Shield being gay: BOOK IT.



Sarcasm at its best


----------



## Asenath

harry huge ego said:


> What if the shield was gay ?


I kind of think overt eroticism would be less hot than the subtextual interactions with the friendly snuggling and significant glances and the 'band of brothers' attitude we get now.



Davion McCool said:


> I don't know, maybe Seth will get better when he isn't playing a role he is so adorablely ill-fitted for.


The doctor slapped his bottom and told his mom, "Congratulations. It's a babyface." When we see him turn, things will get much better.


----------



## Asenath

Soulrollins said:


> "Everyone thinks we're homos, oh no" Fuck this thread



Oh, no. It's not that we think they're gay. We just kind of think it would be hot if they made out. You can't tell me you've never had that thought, but with the genders switched, right?


----------



## Stroker Ace

I will say in response to this whole gay storyline and subject in general...Dean has always given me that "bi" vibe.

Or maybe I've just been reading too much of that fanfiction lately....yeah.



Although the though that he might go both ways is hot.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Maybe I'm weird, but when I think guys are hot I'm not really into seeing them make out with each other. If they made them gay, they'd end up as one giant joke and kill their career. And that's not a "gay people are a joke" comment, that's a "WWE is juvenile and think anyone who isn't interested in puppies and bullying people don't matter". I mean, look at how they treat the women. They only get a big push if they seem like they might make out with a chick.

Can we get a face turn for these guys already? I'm not into babyfaces, but damnit, they need some interesting opponents. Mark Henry will do, I suppose, but I want them to have badass matches with The Wyatt family. They can only do that face.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I like them vs Mark Henry but not Mark Henry and the Usos.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Stroker Ace said:


> I will say in response to this whole gay storyline and subject in general...Dean has always given me that "bi" vibe.
> 
> Or maybe I've just been *reading too much of that fanfiction lately.*...yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Although the though that he might go both ways is hot.


Haven't found anything else better to read for the summer.

I don't want their characters gay, because WWE would pull out all of the stereotypes and ruin it epically and destroy three promising careers in the process.


----------



## Da Silva

Soulrollins said:


> "Everyone thinks we're homos, oh no" Fuck this thread.


You seem to be under the impression the the women in this thread work for WWE creative. It's just part of their erotic fantasies, if that bothers you so much, don't enter the thread.


----------



## Telos

Anyone else notice that the Rockpocalypse ad uses Roman Reigns' theme from NXT? Interesting.


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> Haven't found anything else better to read for the summer.
> 
> I don't want their characters gay, because WWE would pull out all of the stereotypes and ruin it epically and destroy three promising careers in the process.


Dude I've just been reading the stuff non-stop, it's fucking with my head.

And oh no definitely don't want them playing gay characters as that is one of the career suicides in wrestling especially with how WWE would portray it.

Real life though?....mmmmm.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Stroker Ace said:


> Dude I've just been reading the stuff non-stop, it's fucking with my head.



Try reading and writing it :lol. It doesn't fuck with my head really because I've read enough bad ones to cancel out any effect the good ones had. :lol


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> Try reading and writing it :lol. It doesn't fuck with my head really because I've read enough bad ones to cancel out any effect the good ones had. :lol


I've actually considered writing some just to get the thoughts out. You'll have to send me links of you're work.


----------



## NeyNey

Soulrollins said:


> Seth is so bad on the mic..


Jeah, Rollins was fucking badass in that promo, loved it. :clap:clap:clap
Fuck we so need more live Promos. Fuck the WWE App so fucking much. 

And Shield gay storyline? Please fucking no.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

It's no secret that Seth has gotten a lot better and more comfortable on the mic. Good for him.


----------



## DogSaget

What A Maneuver said:


> They only get a big push if they seem like they might make out with a chick.


Why isnt askana champ?


----------



## What A Maneuver

I meant capable women with that gimmick. Aksana is another story.

I don't see why everyone is so harsh on Seth's mic skills. I think he's fine. Could he be better? Yes. But with more experience that's exactly what's going to happen. I highly doubt he'd get worse.


----------



## Davion McCool

NeyNey said:


> Jeah, Rollins was fucking badass in that promo, loved it. :clap:clap:clap
> Fuck we so need more live Promos. Fuck the WWE App so fucking much.
> 
> And Shield gay storyline? Please fucking no.


I am confus. I thought Rollins was awful in that promo. He couldn't be much less believable if he tried, he just sounds like he's reading off a script in his best angry voice. There is no inflection in his voice, nothing.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Personally, I think Roman Reigns was the weakest in that promo.


----------



## Davion McCool

What A Maneuver said:


> Personally, I think Roman Reigns was the weakest in that promo.


Really? I thought that was one probably his best promo, if only for the way he said "fifteen years", with such disdain.


----------



## What A Maneuver

It wasn't bad, but he looked a little lost in the eyes. After saying they're the solution, he had that deer caught in headlights look. But again, I'm not hating on him. I think he's gotten way better since this.


----------



## Davion McCool

What A Maneuver said:


> It wasn't bad, but he looked a little lost in the eyes. After saying they're the solution, he had that deer caught in headlights look. But again, I'm not hating on him. I think he's gotten way better since this.


You're right, he probably has gotten a lot better. The sad thing is, Rollins is probably the worst mic worker in The Shield now. Reigns has come a long way, Rollins still doesn't look comfortable, and Ambrose has remained one of the best promo cutters in the world throughout.

I do have to question where this Mark Henry thing is going though. I can't imagine Henry vs Ambrose being much of a classic.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Davion McCool said:


> You're right, he probably has gotten a lot better. The sad thing is, Rollins is probably the worst mic worker in The Shield now. Reigns has come a long way, Rollins still doesn't look comfortable, and Ambrose has remained one of the best promo cutters in the world throughout.
> 
> I do have to question where this Mark Henry thing is going though. I can't imagine Henry vs Ambrose being much of a classic.


Yeah, Reigns has taken on more of a badass approach, which works for him. The trash talking in the ring and telling the camera man to get the hell out when Dean was ranting about Christian. That part of him I do like.

I'm not sold on Henry vs Ambrose either. It's one of those feuds that I think could work if they both just talked a lot (mainly Ambrose), so the match itself had some character, but The Shield don't get a lot of promo time anymore unless it's an app.


----------



## Rasfene

lol all of you are too harsh. All spoke well in that promo imo just that reigns was given less to talk.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's no secret that Seth has gotten a lot better and more comfortable on the mic. Good for him.


I think it is harder to have mic skills than in-ring talent. I just visited the "missing John Morrison?" thread and it seems that he was great in-ring but was terrible at speaking. It takes time, effort and mostly confidence. 

Being nervous and trying to remember lines will prevent actual expression of emotion. When we see Shield promos these days, they are usally online or on the app, not on live TV. Working with a margin for error can lead to slow and sure improvement for Reigns Rollins and even Ambrose.


----------



## CALΔMITY

boop


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

I'm really not looking forward to Ambrose vs Henry. I've never watched a Henry match that I enjoyed (just not my cup of tea) and I think Ambrose works better with faster guys. That'd why his matches with Seth were so good, their styles just work together. 

I'm really not liking the direction the Shield is going. It was fun seeing them beat up the main event guys, but that's over and done with and they're doing nothing now. They need a proper feud, together as a group, not just Ambrose, but there's no one for them. Except maybe the Wyatt family. They have so much potential but creative is doing nothing.


----------



## Stroker Ace

WWE just blew their load with the Shield to fast with no foreplay and no real build up for the eventual climax which would've been their break up. 

And yes I just compared the Shield's storyline to sex, seemed fitting. 

They should've just stuck them with the Wyatt's, that was a wasted opportunity. Now they're in random feuds with the Usos which WWE will no doubt toss back into that black hole of limbo that people like Kofi, Tons of Funk and JTG reside.


----------



## DareDevil

So, when and how do you think The Shield will break up?


----------



## MIZizAwesome

420 :ex:


----------



## Asenath

If you chronicled all the fucks I give about Mark Henry on the head of a pin, there would still be room for a joke about mediaval theologians believing angels danced on it. 

So, I don't know. Maybe one of you guys can pump me up on this feud.


----------



## Bushmaster

:mark: Rollins is catching up in the votes.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I saw these on tumblr and thought they were funny. This is after the match with the Usos on Smackdown before MITB


----------



## DareDevil

I am still getting used to this. I'm fairly new to forums.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*

I think The Shield will split up shortly after WrestleMania next year, I don't see it ending anytime soon.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

They should break up now IMO, all 3 guys are definitely ready. Ambrose is a top heel, Rollins can be a top babyface, and reigns can be the muscle tweener. Shield has lost so much momentum and will continue due to the Wyatts.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*

They split up after losing the tag titles to Tons of Jobs on Smackdown.


----------



## BigDLangston

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*

I see them breaking up then later get back together for a huge babyface turn.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*

I think WWE would split them around Wrestlemania and make them have a triple threat match


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*

Triple Threat Match for Ambrose's US Title at Wrestlemania after he starts acting like a dick to them (especially Reigns). Reigns and Rollins turn face and Ambrose loses the title to Reigns. Ambrose goes on to establish himself in main event. Reigns has a solid upper mid card feud with the title and then without before he gets a world title opportunity the next year against Ambrose. Rollins establishes himself with solid feuds and also becomes a solid main eventer in 2015. So to recap, Ambrose becomes a main eventer on his own in 2014; the other two in 2015.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*

Considering how highly Roman Reigns is viewed, I think HE will be the one who will be Main-Eventing(whether we like it or not) while Ambrose and Rollins are only going to be WHC Contenders.....Reigns is the only one I see the WWE wanting to be a WWE TITLE contender.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*



glenwo2 said:


> Considering how highly Roman Reigns is viewed, I think HE will be the one who will be Main-Eventing(whether we like it or not) while Ambrose and Rollins are only going to be WHC Contenders.....Reigns is the only one I see the WWE wanting to be a WWE TITLE contender.


They both will. Ambrose is too good and crazy to be ignored. Plus it was Ambrose that was given the match with the Undertaker so I think they do see him very strongly. Plus it was him that was given a MITB spot.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*



rbhayek said:


> They both will. Ambrose is too good and crazy to be ignored. Plus it was Ambrose that was given the match with the Undertaker so I think they do see him very strongly. Plus it was him that was given a MITB spot.


I get what you're saying, man.


However, remember that this is the WWE and "LOGIC" isn't exactly part of their vocabulary. 

What we THINK and WANT to happen is different from what WILL happen. They'll do their own thing, we'll get pissed off, and they'll say tough....and we end up "Dealing with it".


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*



glenwo2 said:


> I get what you're saying, man.
> 
> 
> However, remember that this is the WWE and "LOGIC" isn't exactly part of their vocabulary.
> 
> What we THINK and WANT to happen is different from what WILL happen. They'll do their own thing, we'll get pissed off, and they'll say tough....and we end up "Dealing with it".


I have had little faith in the WWE before but the Shield is the ONE THING that they have done right over the last year. Here's hoping that they don't fuck it up.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I think WWE would split them around Wrestlemania and make them have a triple threat match


Legacy all over again?


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*

Survivor Series in some huge survival tag match or some shit, if not Mania.

They have definitely lost some momentum.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*

Triple Threat at Mania? Really all depends on when Reigns is ready, because WWE will want to heavily push him.


----------



## HUFC

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*

Rollins and Reigns Turning on Ambrose.


----------



## darkguy

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*



HUFC said:


> Rollins and Reigns Turning on Ambrose.


^ This. After he wins a major title. 

Hypothetical of course.

I believe in the Shield and they will never fall!


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*

Rollins is the natural babyface in the group, so it is safe to assume Ambrose and Reigns will turn on him.


----------



## Heel

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*

Around about this time next year. There's still a lot of things left for them to do as a group first. I'd like to see Rollins come out of the split as a major babyface and Ambrose as one of the company's top heels.

I think the problem is they've been put in feuds with guys who NO ONE believes can beat them or are even on the Shield's level and it's affected crowd involvement. They need to go back to feuding strictly with top guys only. No more Usos and Christian.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*

The Shield are stuck in a strange rut now. They are so crazy good that no one buys the competition to be any serious threat to them. That's the same reason they are losing a bit of steam now. Fortunately due to their track record, they could be inserted into any major storyline and not seem weird.

As for their split, maybe during Survivor Series or The Rumble? One of them gets more successful or greedy (Ambrose or Reigns) and acts as a dick to the other two. Or maybe they could use the weak link formula on Rollins (would also gain him sympathy as a face). I'd like to see Ambrose vs Rollins as the WM30 opener.


----------



## Asenath

xdoomsayerx said:


> They should break up now IMO, all 3 guys are definitely ready. Ambrose is a top heel, Rollins can be a top babyface, and reigns can be the muscle tweener. Shield has lost so much momentum and will continue due to the Wyatts.












Reigns is still too green. And there are tons of stories the faction could tell, still. And they're just so fun to watch together.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*



Heel said:


> Around about this time next year. There's still a lot of things left for them to do as a group first. I'd like to see Rollins come out of the split as a major babyface and Ambrose as one of the company's top heels.
> 
> I think the problem is they've been put in feuds with guys who NO ONE believes can beat them or are even on the Shield's level and it's affected crowd involvement. They need to go back to feuding strictly with top guys only. No more Usos and Christian.


Pretty spot on, no one there've wrestled has been legitimately a real threat to them, hence why it's getting boring.

But what I will say is, whoever is booked to beat them should be a big star, they need to enter some high profiles feuds and win them, then eventually be ended in some catastrophic and dramatic way, will make for a great storyline.


----------



## SUNDAY

If they break up anytime soon, Reigns and Rollins should stay as a tag team.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: How and when do you see the shield splitting up?*



glenwo2 said:


> Considering how highly Roman Reigns is viewed, I think HE will be the one who will be Main-Eventing(whether we like it or not) while Ambrose and Rollins are only going to be WHC Contenders.....Reigns is the only one I see the WWE wanting to be a WWE TITLE contender.


the WWE are incredibly high on Ambrose. this is the guy they wanted to debut against Mick Foley and the guy they signed off of one promo. they see top heel potential in Ambrose.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Eddie Ray said:


> the WWE are incredibly high on Ambrose. this is the guy they wanted to debut against Mick Foley and the guy they signed off of one promo. they see top heel potential in Ambrose.


Which promo got him signed?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

BaBy FireFly said:


> Which promo got him signed?


I think he is referring to his try-out promo.


----------



## Eddie Ray

BaBy FireFly said:


> Which promo got him signed?


it wasn't filmed, it was reported by Regal (i think). he did it at a tryout. they didn't even ask him to wrestle, they just signed him from his promo work.


----------



## Amber B

Eddie Ray said:


> it wasn't filmed, it was reported by Regal (i think). he did it at a tryout. they didn't even ask him to wrestle, they just signed him from his promo work.


That's how he got into DGUSA/EVOLVE as well. 
Fuck those wrestling skills. :ambrose


----------



## NeyNey

Eddie Ray said:


> it wasn't filmed, it was reported by Regal (i think).


I'm sure Regal will tell us the story again when Ambrose will be inducted into the hall of fame. :agree:


----------



## DareDevil

Here is my theory on how they will split up, we all know how Dean Ambrose real character is right, he comes off as this arrogant, self centered,psychopath that thinks he's a god right, so I am assuming that he will start to show some of those traits, like ordering both Reigns and Rollins around even tho there is NO leader in The Shield he's going to feel as if they have to obey him and they are obviously not going to like that. Also he will just go and attack people randomly because he feels it's 'fun' and not because its an 'injustice' since The Shield follows a code, he will be like "fuck, your protocol" and the one that will be so fed up with his attitude, will be Seth Rollins and there we're going to get our beloved Dean/Seth feud, and I kind of see Reigns playing the peacemaker while of the tensions between Dean And Seth are happening and while trying to hold Dean back *BAM* Dean turns on both of them and quits the group while saying how much better he is than both of them combined.


----------



## Davion McCool

NeyNey said:


> I'm sure Regal will tell us the story again when Ambrose will be inducted into the hall of fame. :agree:


I just hope that before then, we get the promised match ending Regal's career between the two of them. It'll be one for the ages.


----------



## NO!

If you were asked to name 2 memorable moments in the Shield's career so far, what would they be?

I tried to do this and was stumped. Their whole push has been the same thing over and over again. There's too much potential with a group like this to just settle for random attacks and a promo backstage in the dark.


----------



## NeyNey

Davion McCool said:


> I just hope that before then, we get the promised match ending Regal's career between the two of them. It'll be one for the ages.


I swear to god, it just _HAS_ to happen. 
It screams "*PERFECT!*" so fucking much.
These two have such a strong, perfect, emotional, powerful chemistry... FUCK dude...
If I ever see signs of a feud between Ambrose and Regal in the future I'll cry instantly. Seriously.
'Cause I know how epic, brilliant and godlike this will be. 

Jesus Christ..


----------



## Asenath

NO! said:


> If you were asked to name 2 memorable moments in the Shield's career so far, what would they be?


1. TLC

2. Wrestlemania


----------



## NO!

Asenath said:


> 1. TLC
> 
> 2. Wrestlemania


Other than matches I meant.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

NO! said:


> If you were asked to name 2 memorable moments in the Shield's career so far, what would they be?
> 
> I tried to do this and was stumped. Their whole push has been the same thing over and over again. There's too much potential with a group like this to just settle for random attacks and a promo backstage in the dark.


1. When they attacked The Rock, and left him in the ring spitting up blood.

2. Their debut match against Hell No and Ryback

3. Their tag match against Hell No and Taker

4. Triple powerbombing The Undertaker through the announce table

5. Dean Ambrose's promo against Christian

6. Costing Ryback the WWE title, and putting him through a table on the steel steps.

7. Reigns spearing Kane through the barricade.

8. Every member winning titles at Extreme Rules

9. Beating the top 3 faces in the company -- at the time (Cena, Sheamus, Ryback)-- at the Elimination Chamber PPV. 

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## SubZero3:16

NO! said:


> Other than matches I meant.


But when people talk about memorable moments in wrestling, they normally refer to matches.

Well they did triple power bomb the Undertaker.

But I agree with Asneath TLC, Wrestlemania and probably the last six man tag team they had on Raw vs Team Hell No and Randy Orton.


----------



## Telos

NO! said:


> Other than matches I meant.


2012 Survivor Series debut run-in






"Nope."






Most of their memorable moments have come in matches featuring them, though.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I think he is referring to his try-out promo.


Oh! Ok! Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Eddie Ray said:


> it wasn't filmed, it was reported by Regal (i think). he did it at a tryout. they didn't even ask him to wrestle, they just signed him from his promo work.


I think there may be a video of this because there is a video of him cutting a promo that gave a try out vibe.


----------



## Telos

BaBy FireFly said:


> I think there may be a video of this because there is a video of him cutting a promo that gave a try out vibe.


The FCW Dean Ambrose vs. Alex Riley promo, right?






I notice he does it in an empty arena and there is a clap of applause you can hear right at the end of the clip

According to the YT comments that was from "promo class" at FCW


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Telos said:


> The FCW Dean Ambrose vs. Alex Riley promo, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice he does it in an empty arena and there is a clap of applause you can hear right at the end of the clip
> 
> According to the YT comments that was from "promo class" at FCW


Oh ok. Well he sure did not need to attend classes for promos lol. Hes a natural.


----------



## Bushmaster

INB4 everyone gushes over Ambrose's hair cut :ambrose




















Spoiler


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> INB4 everyone gushes over Ambrose's hair cut :ambrose


Ambrose had a haircut? Couldn't tell since he hardly gets tv time anymore


----------



## BaBy FireFly

He cut his hair? Aw I was lovin those little curls at the end of his hair 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ambrose had a haircut? Couldn't tell since he hardly gets tv time anymore


He's on TV every week? lol


----------



## Asenath

How you gonna hire a man solely on the strength of his Mic game and not let him talk on TV.

I missed the match. I guess I'll have to watch Raw on Hulu. Hope they haven't cut it.


----------



## x78

Asenath said:


> How you gonna hire a man solely on the strength of his Mic game and not let him talk on TV.
> 
> I missed the match. I guess I'll have to watch Raw on Hulu. Hope they haven't cut it.


There was no match, they just repeated the Usos/Henry beatdown from Smackdown but with Usos doing the run-in rather than Henry.

I guess there might be something to that report claiming heat on Reigns since he was the one that took all the offense tonight and not Rollins like usual. Either way, I feel like all three guys are being wasted at the moment.


----------



## NO!

Very underwhelmed by The Shield right now. They were probably on Raw tonight for about a minute and a half.


----------



## Bryan D.

They gotta do something with Ambrose's USA Championship. Ambrose/Mizark at Summerslam would be great or Usos/Henry vs The Shield with all the gold on the line.


----------



## NO!

Henry & Usos vs. Shield in a 3 on 3 would be the best scenario if you want a good match.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Stad said:


> He's on TV every week? lol


Being on tv for 90 seconds does not count.

I'm tired of all of these silly run ins and what nots. I'm tired of all of their promos being relegated to the app while ryback gets tv talk time. I'm tired of Ambrose not having decent match since Kofi Kingston ( Christian was nothing to write home about). I'm tired of the WWE having their heads so far up their asses that they have severly dropped the ball on an extremely talented group.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

I'm not really too bothered by The Shield not getting as much of a push, I just can't understand for the life of me what they're doing with Ambrose for the past couple of weeks. Put him in matches at least! GOD DAMN

:vince4


----------



## Quintana

They're slowly floating into obscurity and it's bumming me out.


----------



## Eulonzo

Me want more Ambrose promos.


----------



## x78

E N F O R C E R said:


> I'm not really too bothered by The Shield not getting as much of a push, I just can't understand for the life of me what they're doing with Ambrose for the past couple of weeks. Put him in matches at least! GOD DAMN
> 
> :vince4


It's like Ambrose isn't there at the moment. AFAIK he hasn't wrestled, talked or done anything at all apart from occasional run-ins since Payback. At least Rollins and Reigns have had a couple of low-key singles matches and segments etc with the Usos, Ambrose was the only guy not to make any sort of comment on the MITB match. He's almost conspicuous by his lack of activity ATM, there has to be a reason why he isn't really being featured in any capacity.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I thought Ambrose looked fatter than usual tonight, in his face particularly. Maybe he's in the middle of a bulking process to build some more muscle? Whatever the case, he's a very talented guy. This guy oozes charisma; but I'm sure you wise people already know this.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

x78 said:


> It's like Ambrose isn't there at the moment. AFAIK he hasn't wrestled, talked or done anything at all apart from occasional run-ins since Payback. At least Rollins and Reigns have had a couple of low-key singles matches and segments etc with the Usos, Ambrose was the only guy not to make any sort of comment on the MITB match. He's almost conspicuous by his lack of activity ATM, there has to be a reason why he isn't really being featured in any capacity.


He's either pissed someone off in the back or they're planning something else for him and tying to separate him from the shield? God knows, still makes no sense. Job Kofi Kingston to him or anyone for the matter, long as he gets a match at Summerslam I'm happy...


----------



## Kazzenn

x78 said:


> It's like Ambrose isn't there at the moment. AFAIK he hasn't wrestled, talked or done anything at all apart from occasional run-ins since Payback. At least Rollins and Reigns have had a couple of low-key singles matches and segments etc with the Usos, Ambrose was the only guy not to make any sort of comment on the MITB match. He's almost conspicuous by his lack of activity ATM, there has to be a reason why he isn't really being featured in any capacity.


Considering he had a good amount of spots in the MITB match it isn't too worrying. What is worrying is that Reigns took the beating this time instead of Rollins, usually he's been the one most protected of the trio.

Maybe Reigns did get some heat on him.


----------



## truk83

I would mark out seriously if during one of Bray's elaborate promos that The Shield come out, and interrupt Bray. Thus, starting a sick feud between Ambrose/Wyatt. With Ambrose claiming to be much more sadistic, and heartless. Telling Wyatt there can only be room for one true Unholy Trinity, and it's not The Wyatt Family. I would have the Wyatt Family come out as the heels, and win this feud. Bray Wyatt somehow manages to split The Shield apart, and turn them against one another.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

truk83 said:


> I would mark out seriously if during one of Bray's elaborate promos that The Shield come out, and interrupt Bray. Thus, starting a sick feud between Ambrose/Wyatt. With Ambrose claiming to be much more sadistic, and heartless. Telling Wyatt there can only be room for one true Unholy Trinity, and it's not The Wyatt Family. I would have the Wyatt Family come out as the heels, and win this feud. Bray Wyatt somehow manages to split The Shield apart, and turn them against one another.


:clap


----------



## BaBy FireFly

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> I thought Ambrose looked fatter than usual tonight, in his face particularly. Maybe he's in the middle of a bulking process to build some more muscle? Whatever the case, he's a very talented guy. This guy oozes charisma; but I'm sure you wise people already know this.


I thought he looked thicker tonight

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

Here's what I don't get - there's no good reason behind the feud with the Usos, but there are a slew of ways to explain it. So frustrating.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

It's insane how Christian/Ambrose just fell off like that. Dean cut that intense disturbing promo like he was gonna kill Christian and then *boom* Christian is facing PTP. Usos looked pretty weak in that seg until Henry helped them out. 

Just seems like the only way to beat Shield is to separate them from one another. Usos almost had it at MITB but the end sequence showed why united they conquer. Yes I went into kayfabe mode because why the hell not? 

Also wonder if Dean is more twisted than Bray. :hmm:


----------



## NO!

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Also wonder if Dean is more twisted than Bray. :hmm:


There's nothing to suggest that he is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

NO! said:


> There's nothing to suggest that he is.


FCW?


----------



## NeyNey

Marked when Ambrose kicked the barricade and had his hair not slicked back.
So much memories.
Fucking awesome shit. :agree:

I expected Ambrose coming out when Christian was finished with Titus but well... :vettel


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

x78 said:


> It's like Ambrose isn't there at the moment. AFAIK he hasn't wrestled, talked or done anything at all apart from occasional run-ins since Payback. At least Rollins and Reigns have had a couple of low-key singles matches and segments etc with the Usos, Ambrose was the only guy not to make any sort of comment on the MITB match. He's almost conspicuous by his lack of activity ATM, there has to be a reason why he isn't really being featured in any capacity.



Isn't this a notorious WWE issue of having enough time for midcarders despite having another hour to fit this stuff in? Can they book consistently outside the main event? I see a Wyatt/Shield feud with the Wyatts challenging for the titles after being built up as serious threats unlike the Usos. Till then though this Henry/Shield thing seems like filler.


----------



## txdave38

*Does The Shield Actually Have a Storyline or What?*

I'm really really trying to get excited about RAW again, and The Shield has been a stable that actually got me tuning in again. But now it has been almost a year since their debut, and it appears to be yet another go nowhere and buried wrestling angle. How many times have we seen that? Geez. Anonymous Raw GM anymore?

Why can't this company create at least one compelling storyline that carries through to a satisfying conclusion? I guess my head is still stuck in the attitude era, but dang, those storylines were so great when they mixed in reality. Like the Edge/Lita fued with the Hardy boys and of course the Montreal screwjob. The only storyline right now that is vaguely in that direction is the Heyman/CM Punk storyline, and that certainly doesn't feel nowhere as legit as his pipe bomb a few years ago.

I want to see The Shield shake things up. Do something crazy and unexpected. Hell, I would even enjoy a NWO type repeat where various WWE wrestlers start joining The Shield and dressing up like them. Coming out of the crowd and having another pointless match is not a storyline.


----------



## Solefool

*Re: Does The Shield Actually Have a Storyline or What?*

I think whatever plans creative had for the Shield in terms of storyline have been set aside as they seem to be focussing much more on the Wyatts.


----------



## Flash Funk

*Re: Does The Shield Actually Have a Storyline or What?*

Yeah Ive been saying this for ages - its strange because their gimmick is that theyre 'dispensing justice' or what they think is justice but that was exposed as bollocks by the heyman/maddox video where heyman said they did it for money, but then they just pretended that didnt happen and carried on going on about justice with absolutely no logic.


----------



## SmarkyKunt

*Re: Does The Shield Actually Have a Storyline or What?*

No. They just gang up on random jabronis at random times. The Shield has been directionless for a while now.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Does The Shield Actually Have a Storyline or What?*

They're here, they're over, just waiting for a good feud.

Possibly Wyatt Family.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Does The Shield Actually Have a Storyline or What?*

You can't expect every feud they have to be golden. Things always slow down eventually for everyone, at least for a little while.


----------



## Lordhhhx

*Re: Does The Shield Actually Have a Storyline or What?*

well they arent Giving them the same atention has when they first debuted but they are still booking them Dominant while nerfing them a litle so that they can feud in the midcard for a while so that they are not Shoved Down our throats and later get Del rio Reactions when they disband.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Does The Shield Actually Have a Storyline or What?*

They used too, the idea behind the Shield was that they came to the WWE to force those responsible for guilty acts (in their eyes) to deal with the consequences.

Now they are booked as a stable who just does the normal heel beat downs and that's that. Sometimes they go over, sometimes they don't.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Does The Shield Actually Have a Storyline or What?*

just have a feeling shield vs wyatts but i don't know its confusing..unless they plan the usos to win the tag team championships...so its a bit of a cluster fuck right now


----------



## txdave38

*Re: Does The Shield Actually Have a Storyline or What?*



Smoogle said:


> just have a feeling shield vs wyatts but i don't know its confusing..unless they plan the usos to win the tag team championships...so its a bit of a cluster fuck right now


I would be down with a Shield vs the Wyatt. I don't want to see them simply get flushed away like the Nexus and then the same thing happens with the Wyatts. Meaningless fueds and then you just don't see them on the tv anymore with no explanation.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

*Re: Does The Shield Actually Have a Storyline or What?*

Maybe The Shield will cost Daniel Bryan his match at Summerslam because of the Vince storyline?


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: Does The Shield Actually Have a Storyline or What?*

They go round beating a guy up until he finds two buddies to have 3v3 ppv match.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Does The Shield Actually Have a Storyline or What?*



Sandow4President said:


> They go round beating a guy up until he finds two buddies to have 3v3 ppv match.


This is actually The Shield in a nut shell lol

Why do you have red rep with insights like that


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: Does The Shield Actually Have a Storyline or What?*

The Shield should REALLY go rogue (off the script) after Summer Slam and REALLY make people recognize them..but I fear something like that would draw too much hype away from The Wyatt family.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Does The Shield Actually Have a Storyline or What?*

The story is Mark Henry doesn't like em and they don't like Henry. The Usos want their belts and the SHIELD don't want to give it to them. It's a only a few paces behind their previous story of "Beating up people they don't like."


----------



## iamnotanugget

Old rare Jon Moxley cameo :mark: :mark:


----------



## Amber B

Ambrose's big ass head is too big for hair that short. I get bad flashbacks from 2011 when popped up on CZW with his hair cut off.


Do not want. 

Yeah, more conversation about appearance because...what the fuck else is there to talk about with them right now?


----------



## 96powerstroker

I think he needs more hair. The other 2 have the perfect look for some reason. Idk What It is just they do.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Long Hair









Short Hair










Yeah I think I prefer him with longer hair.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

The Shield is stale and WWE has no idea what to do with them.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Long Hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short Hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think I prefer him with longer hair.


He looks so stinkin cute in both pics


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Does The Shield Actually Have a Storyline or What?*

They're feuding with Mark Henry.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

They might have something planned after Summerslam, just need to wait it out. Plus, this feud isn't even that bad. Crowds seem to like it, so do I.


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> Long Hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short Hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think I prefer him with longer hair.


Hot either way to me, but yeah I like it long. 

Me personally I'm a fan of the pink hair, but that's a different convo.


----------



## Asenath

Here's one from the vaults, since we're talking about hair. Look at this pretty bitch:


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> Here's one from the vaults, since we're talking about hair. Look at this pretty bitch:


Yes :ass


----------



## omaroo

They kinda have lost momentum and am getting tired of the same old attacks.

I hope they pick up momentum going into summerslam.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Here's one from the vaults, since we're talking about hair. Look at this pretty bitch:


You can just grab that hair up in a pony tail, wrap it around your wrists and pull it while....wait what were we discussing again?:argh:


----------



## Asenath

. . .I thought you were kidding about the pink hair.

LAWD.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> . . .I thought you were kidding about the pink hair.
> 
> LAWD.


:lol I saw it before, I was like Dean definitely went through an emo stage


----------



## Asenath

And can I say, on a prurient note, that the collars, chokers, and necklaces tight around the throat are relevant to my _interests_?


----------



## DOPA

Shield really need some more promo time on the shows with this feud with Henry going into Summerslam. You can only do so many attack angles the way they've done them before it gets stale.


----------



## Asenath

Crusade said:


> Shield really need some more promo time on the shows with this feud with Henry going into Summerslam. You can only do so many attack angles the way they've done them before it gets stale.


Agreed.

What do you think about Dean's new haircut?


----------



## DOPA

Asenath said:


> Agreed.
> 
> What do you think about Dean's new haircut?


If I'm honest, I didn't notice Dean had a new haircut or pay attention to it. Now I've gotten to look at it, I think his old haircut which was longer and a bit messier suits him better. It looks kind of weird shorter because Dean has quite a big head :lol.


----------



## Nezty

Yeah, this conversation is drifting in a wierd direction.

Anyone thing they should get some logos of something printed on the bullet proof vests?


----------



## Eddie Ray

Nezty said:


> Yeah, this conversation is drifting in a wierd direction.
> 
> Anyone thing they should get some logos of something printed on the bullet proof vests?


you must be new here...


----------



## jamal.

Since The Shield is not in some relevant, important feud, pretty much being missused and not on TV as much like they used to anyways, I might as well chip in on this Ambrose haircut topic. I also prefer Ambrose with the long hair, but I rather see him in short hair with the hair not slicked back with the loose hair bangs(?)on his forehead instead of him with long hair with the hair being slicked back imo. Either way, messy hair Ambrose is the best look for him anyways.


----------



## Nezty

Eddie Ray said:


> you must be new here...




Peep my join date. :lol


----------



## Amber B

Nezty said:


> Peep my join date. :lol


New to this thread.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Amber B said:


> New to this thread.


yeah thats what i meant.


----------



## Nezty

Eddie Ray said:


> yeah thats what i meant.


Yeah, pretty much, I just recently started following wrestling again and coming on here.


----------



## truk83

They need to interrupt Bray Wyatt while he is speaking alongside Harper, and Rowan. Let the fans choose who to cheer for. Set up a Summer Slam match inside of a cage between all 6 men.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Although, his slicked back look is pretty hot


----------



## Eddie Ray

Nezty said:


> Yeah, pretty much, I just recently started following wrestling again and coming on here.


you'll get used to this thread. its different from 99% of the forum, trust me. its all good natured here and we talk about their hairstyle/crossfit photos on a regular basis.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

truk83 said:


> They need to interrupt Bray Wyatt while he is speaking alongside Harper, and Rowan. Let the fans choose who to cheer for. Set up a Summer Slam match inside of a cage between all 6 men.


Too late for that to happen right now. A feud of that caliber needs a proper build up, and I'm talking months and months of it, not weeks. Besides The Shield is probably facing


Spoiler: possible SummerSlam opponent Spoiler



Henry and Big Show in a handicap match and Bray will probably face Kane


----------



## Amber B

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Too late for that to happen right now. A feud of that caliber needs a proper build up, and I'm talking months and months of it, not weeks. Besides The Shield is probably facing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: possible SummerSlam opponent Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Henry and Big Show in a handicap match and Bray will probably face Kane


So disappointing. I hate being a negative Nancy but this is why I kept saying that I'm super worried about how this company handles them once the intrigue wears off. 

9 months later and we know nothing about these guys.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Ambrose going to Australia. 

I like the short hair. I loved his FCW work and it brings me back to that.


----------



## Nezty

Eddie Ray said:


> you'll get used to this thread. its different from 99% of the forum, trust me. its all good natured here and we talk about their hairstyle/crossfit photos on a regular basis.


Sounds quite entertaining, lol.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> Ambrose going to Australia.
> 
> I like the short hair. I loved his FCW work and it brings me back to that.


Ambrose has huge hands.


----------



## Eddie Ray

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ambrose has huge hands.


:cena5 unk5


----------



## PUNKY

Eddie Ray said:


> you'll get used to this thread. its different from 99% of the forum, trust me. its all good natured here and we talk about their hairstyle/crossfit photos on a regular basis.


speaking of crossfit photos are there any new ones ? i havnt seen any in a while now  and i love deans new hair,anythings better than the pic of him with pink hair from a few pages ago unk:bully4:regal obviously a very old pic lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ambrose has huge hands.


LOL I thought the same thing about his hands.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Amber B said:


> So disappointing. I hate being a negative Nancy but this is why I kept saying that I'm super worried about how this company handles them once the intrigue wears off.
> 
> 9 months later and we know nothing about these guys.


Yeah the interest has definitely worn off(correct?) but at least they are doing something and aren't completely irrelevant. But after they're done with the "storyline" they're now having they should move onto bigger things again like maybe interject themselves to the Punk-Brock or the McMahon storyline or somethign completely different.


----------



## TankOfRate

Yeah imma need Seth to get back to tweeting topless Crossfit pictures because 3 and a half minutes of The Shield on Raw every once in a while is not cutting it. 

For real though, it's getting really disappointing. There's no way there isn't some heat on somebody because I just cannot fathom why they've dropped down the food chain so quickly. Either way they've really dropped the ball. I don't get the practice of elevating talents to the point where they are on FIYAH to slowly letting it simmer down for whatever reason. 

*sigh* At least Ambrose has cut his hair again. Silver linings. Oh and here's a consolation prize for y'all


----------



## Stroker Ace

england66 said:


> anythings better than the pic of him with pink hair from a few pages ago unk:bully4:regal obviously a very old pic lol




DO NOT diss Pink Hair Mox, that look was hot.

Not to mention his body was looking ALL kinds of fit at that time.


----------



## PUNKY

Stroker Ace said:


> DO NOT diss Pink Hair Mox, that look was hot.
> 
> Not to mention his body was looking ALL kinds of fit at that time.


haha not my favourite hair style of his but i agree on the body though


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

TankOfRate said:


> Yeah imma need Seth to get back to tweeting topless Crossfit pictures because 3 and a half minutes of The Shield on Raw every once in a while is not cutting it.
> 
> For real though, it's getting really disappointing. There's no way there isn't some heat on somebody because I just cannot fathom why they've dropped down the food chain so quickly. Either way they've really dropped the ball. I don't get the practice of elevating talents to the point where they are on FIYAH to slowly letting it simmer down for whatever reason.
> 
> *sigh* At least Ambrose has cut his hair again. Silver linings. Oh and here's a consolation prize for y'all


Well there was a rumor going around that Reigns talked back to Orton for messing up. Apparently he has heat on him, but I don't really believe it. They haven't done much since Extreme Rules. I think that once again the crappy writers can't think of any storylines. There's no tag team over enough for the shield to feud with (although I love the usos). And if they break up they'll have nothing to do, so they'll just be given 5 minute midcard matches. I think it's just because creative isn't creative enough with their storylines and doesn't know what to do with the guys.


----------



## PUNKY

i like the usos quite a bit now that there getting more tv time (ive seen a lot more of their matches i never really use to bother) but does anyone else think that maybe they should have gone with the prime time players going after the tag titles instead just a thought...


----------



## TankOfRate

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> Well there was a rumor going around that Reigns talked back to Orton for messing up. Apparently he has heat on him, but I don't really believe it. They haven't done much since Extreme Rules. I think that once again the crappy writers can't think of any storylines. There's no tag team over enough for the shield to feud with (although I love the usos). And if they break up they'll have nothing to do, so they'll just be given 5 minute midcard matches. I think it's just because creative isn't creative enough with their storylines and doesn't know what to do with the guys.


Reigns and Orton? Well. I sort of believe it because it's Orton, but Reigns strikes me as the smart company guy. When that report came out I thought Rollins was the one who somehow got heat on them tbh. 

Really I think it doesn't even matter that much that they don't currently have a really strong feud, it's more about how little direction they have as a team. I'd be fine with this floating around, run-in stuff if they'd take some time to really highlight each of them as individuals and actually make it clear what their aims are. For the time being we're stuck to looking out for the WWE App so that Ambrose can cut a good promo that makes whatever current feud they're in seem worthwhile. Ugh just let him/them talk on TV ffs.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'm just gonna drop these in here, make of them what you will


----------



## TankOfRate

Yeah that's from a Q&A from last year isn't it? smdh you need to step your politicking game up, Punk.


----------



## Bushmaster

truk83 said:


> They need to interrupt Bray Wyatt while he is speaking alongside Harper, and Rowan. Let the fans choose who to cheer for. Set up a Summer Slam match inside of a cage between all 6 men.


The fans would cheer for the Shield. While they are both heels the Wyatt Family are creepy bastards and i can't see the fans cheering them tbh. I think Shield could do great as anti heroes.


----------



## NO!

Didn't Punk and Ambrose have a match against each other in FCW?


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

england66 said:


> i like the usos quite a bit now that there getting more tv time (ive seen a lot more of their matches i never really use to bother) but does anyone else think that maybe they should have gone with the prime time players going after the tag titles instead just a thought...


honestly I think the Usos are so talented and exciting in the ring (and not just because I mark out for the haka). Their preshow match with the shield was great, and I wish they'd get a longer feud but with a well thought out storyline. WWE just makes prime time players seem like a joke.


----------



## NO!

There's just no reason to be invested in what The Shield have been doing. Their feud with Orton and Team Hell No was all about Bryan trying to prove the he wasn't the "weak link". The Shield were just there, merely objects (much like they are in this thread most of the time). They were just 3 guys who went out and wrestled matches. The matches were a lot of fun, sure, but there needs to be a reason to look forward to a PPV match aside from the fact that it should be a solid contest.... especially with a group that has been built up as strongly as The Shield. There wasn't. Same thing with the Usos. I'm not even sure what caused The Shield to start a feud with them. I can't recall anything significant happening to cause these two groups to have heat with each other. They were just randomly thrown together, and on the PRESHOW might I add. The Shield haven't even cut a promo on TV in I don't know how long. 

They had an interesting thing going between Ambrose and Christian. They bailed out on it. They had Vince McMahon praising them while Triple H tried to protect the show from their attacks. That lasted about a week. So basically, every time this company comes up with an idea that's promising, they run it straight to the ground either because they lose interest or they just don't know what to do with it. It's a shame. This same inconsistency is exactly why they fail to get me excited enough about a PPV to order it.


----------



## truk83

I think Brad Maddox should use his power to punish them for they treated him months ago. He should tell Dean Ambrose that a number one contender for the United States title will be tonight, and those opponents are Rollins vs Reigns. If they don't have the match Dean's title is vacated. Have Maddox systematically break this trio up on his own without using force. Turn them on one another, and you basically have three established stars going solo.


----------



## BigEMartin

Reigns will be the best of the three in a few years. Hes simply too big and too impressive looking to miss.


----------



## Bushmaster

BigEMartin said:


> Reigns will be the best of the three in a few years. Hes simply too big and too impressive looking to miss.


Is that it? Big and Impressive looking? So Dean and Seth don't look impressive, Seth looking amazing in the ring while Dean can be amazing on the mic. If all Roman has in the next few years are good looks then he won't go far. He had a really mediocre match with randy Orton who is a great wrestler. He just can't cut it on his own atm, hopefully he improves though but right now i see Dean then Seth going places in the next few years.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SoupBro said:


> Is that it? Big and Impressive looking? So Dean and Seth don't look impressive, Seth looking amazing in the ring while Dean can be amazing on the mic. If all Roman has in the next few years are good looks then he won't go far. He had a really mediocre match with randy Orton who is a great wrestler. He just can't cut it on his own atm, hopefully he improves though but right now i see Dean then Seth going places in the next few years.


That's all Vince needs. But they all look impressive, but it's most likely that Seth and Dean will probably work harder than Roman and rise like Punk, and DB did. Vince is the same man who put the IC title on Ezekiel Jackson who was without a doubt not ready to step up. He also tried REALLY hard with Mason Ryan and jobbed Swagger and Ziggler horrendously to him. I would put Big E over Roman atm seeing as Big E has more life and quickly improving with each show.


----------



## BigEMartin

Right now, this early in their WWE (raw) careers they all look like potential studs. Ambrose has it all right now. In a few years Roman's mic skills will get a lot better as will his ring skills. I mean, just look at his family. Rollins will be a hybrid Jeff Hardy type wrestler with a tremendous career as well. I just think the pure Stature of Reigns is too much for McMahon to look past is all.


----------



## Lariatoh!

The Shield invades Australia! Should I go to Raw show in my home town?? Might have to ask the wife!?!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Read it was Dean vs Bryan?


----------



## Bushmaster

Of course i agree that he fits Vince's mold but to say he will be a star and best of the three solely on looks is what urked me lol. I just hate when ppl say said person has the "looks" like thats some kind of talent. Yeah like Swag said Vince has pushed some terrible guys who had his type of look recently but they all have gotten buried ot have just vanished recently. Ryback is one the guys with just the look who went from main event to looking pretty bad recently. If Roman doesnt improve im afraid he could follow the same boat.

Also agree about Big E, he is improving every week which is great. I hope Roman improves over time, would love to see down the line a 3 way feud among these guys for the biggest prize in WWE.


----------



## Asenath

Reigns has all the materials to be the top guy. I agree with you, there. But he's still unfinished. He was possibly too green to call up, and has been supported nicely by two 10 year wrestling veterans.

One day, he'll be the Vince McMahon Guy. But not today.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Read it was Dean vs Bryan?


----------



## Asenath

NO! said:


> Didn't Punk and Ambrose have a match against each other in FCW?


They did. It was amazing.

Someone posted these on tumblr, to that effect. It's from the Comicon before The Shield got called up. Punk's reply to a question about who from FCW he wanted to wrestle:


----------



## Eddie Ray

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...elds-backstage-heat-argument-with-randy-orton I know its bleacher report so take it with a pinch of salt but its worrying if its true

also do you think Orton is flipping out due to stress to do with his divorce. if that is the case he should take some time off and not take out his personal issues on the young boys.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That's pretty much the story Swagger had (minus a messed up spot) when he first won the WHC and lost the title shortly after. I will take this with a pinch of salt like you said, but if legit in any form, I like that HHH can see how petty it is to demote fast rising stars and very young as well, who were receiving a push that was insanely working. These guys were instantly MADE when they had their TLC match, so to kill them off like they did Barrett after his big time push would be a damn shame and further proof of how it's hard to make stars.

If anything Roman was probably worked up and had some steam on him and probably didn't want any of Orton's shit atm after coming off the match.


----------



## Swarhily

Asenath said:


>


Your gif collection is amazing.


----------



## Asenath

Swarhily said:


> Your gif collection is amazing.


I'm just biding my time until some museum asks me to curate an exhibit of homoerotic moments and funny animals.


----------



## Asenath

LOL. I just realized that those pictures just got posted.



TankOfRate said:


> Yeah that's from a Q&A from last year isn't it? smdh you need to step your politicking game up, Punk.


The problem with Orton politicking vs. Punk politicking is that Punk doesn't twerk in Vince's office to keep his backstage clout. (it is the ONLY explanation)


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> LOL. I just realized that those pictures just got posted.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with Orton politicking vs. Punk politicking is that *Punk doesn't twerk in Vince's office* to keep his backstage clout. (it is the ONLY explanation)


Oh lawwd, the visual :lol

Speaking of which, here's Rollins getting into position for Ambrose


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh lawwd, the visual :lol


Orton's new theme. 






> Speaking of which, here's Rollins getting into position for Ambrose


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> Orton's new theme.


I just about died in laughter! I can not breathe right now! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rick Sanchez

This thread is getting creepy.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Orton's new theme.


There are no appropriate gifs for my reaction to this video :lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh lawwd, the visual :lol
> 
> Speaking of which, here's Rollins getting into position for Ambrose


hmm that reminds me i must watch some more of their matches from fcw.....


----------



## 96powerstroker

Well reigns has a look but rosey Haha never went anywhere but Dean will Id think break out and rollins keeps me entertained Inring wise


----------



## TheWFEffect

I can see why WWE won't flesh them out they are saving that for when they go solo Ambrose the crazy, Reigns the narcissist and fuck knows what they will do with Rollins.


----------



## NeyNey

Ambrose looks fantastic and brilliant with any hair. 



truk83 said:


> I think Brad Maddox should use his power to punish them for they treated him months ago. He should tell Dean Ambrose that a number one contender for the United States title will be tonight, and those opponents are Rollins vs Reigns. If they don't have the match Dean's title is vacated. Have Maddox systematically break this trio up on his own without using force. Turn them on one another, and you basically have three established stars going solo.


As much as I disliked your posts the last months and your usual strange storyline ideas, this is something I would love to see. 
Not the part with Maddox breaks the trio and turn them on one another ('Cause I don't think Maddox is that smart and I don't wanna see him that way...) , but the thing with the match would be fucking aweosme. :clap



Spoiler:  Quoted Pic






Eddie Ray said:


>






Role Model.


----------



## Asenath

Slowhand said:


> This thread is getting creepy.


*GETTING?*



TheWFEffect said:


> I can see why WWE won't flesh them out they are saving that for when they go solo Ambrose the crazy, Reigns the narcissist and fuck knows what they will do with Rollins.


Rollins is Jeff Hardier.


----------



## cindel25

Damn if only I came back a day earlier, I might have seen them at LAX!!!

Thanks for the gifs.....still sexy as ever I see.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LOL at the girl in the crowd, hey I do the same thing when I hear their music lol









Also if anyone has the video of dean and bryans street fight match from melbourne australia please post it. thanks


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Some pics from signing in australia









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

BaBy FireFly said:


> Also if anyone has the video of dean and bryans *street fight match* from melbourne australia please post it. thanks


STREET FIGHT MATCH?

. . .my body has never been more ready.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Slowhand said:


> This thread is getting creepy.


It got 'creepy' a long time ago, just enjoy it!


----------



## Amber B

I take back everything I said about Dean's big ass head not suiting shorter hair.


----------



## TankOfRate

:lmao That's what I've been saying! That longer, curling at the bottom hair was giving him extreme middle-aged dad syndrome. CZW/FCW 2011-2012 Moxley/Ambrose was the best. I'm talking blonde Punk levels of hnnngggggggg-ness.

Also I love how much Rollins is loving this 'Shield as a boyband' thing. I sort of love that about him :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

Amber B said:


> I take back everything I said about Dean's big ass head not suiting shorter hair.


Good girl.


----------



## Callisto

NeyNey said:


>


Stealing this. Please and thank you.


----------



## Stroker Ace

BaBy FireFly said:


> Some pics from signing in australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Fucking hell.

Just give me some gym pics and that should hold me over until Monday.


----------



## Amber B

TankOfRate said:


> I'm talking blonde Punk levels of hnnngggggggg-ness.



Blasphemy! Nothing is on the level of blonde Punk. God that bastard was beautiful once. 




TankOfRate said:


> Also I love how much Rollins is loving this 'Shield as a boyband' thing. I sort of love that about him :lmao


Fuck being a heel, he just can't help himself.










ETA:
That big ass vest Ambrose was sporting on Raw must've been Roman's or some random backup because it was sliding off of him during his match with DB.


----------



## omaroo

What the hell has this thread turned into, a shield lovefest?


----------



## SubZero3:16

omaroo said:


> What the hell has this thread turned into, a shield lovefest?


It always was.


I love Rollins standing up in the chair :lol Such a rockstar attitude that one has.


----------



## Stroker Ace

omaroo said:


> What the hell has this thread turned into, a shield lovefest?


Yes and if you have a problem with it then either leave or discuss something. 

After that whole Brie fiasco I really don't wanna hear any bitching about us girls splooging in here.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## TankOfRate

Amber B said:


> Blasphemy! Nothing is on the level of blonde Punk. God that bastard was beautiful once.


Hey, the ladyparts want what the ladyparts want. But I will not disagree that blonde Punk was... Damn it's a shame that he does nothing for me anymore. I'm just hoping that Ambrose ages better.





Amber B said:


> Fuck being a heel, he just can't help himself.


I know, right? This Shield thing has made him a bajillion times more confident than I've ever seen him, it's nice to see. I could see him as a Hollywood Heel/Scumbag CM Punk type, if he was a better talker at least. No charisma my ass. 



Stroker Ace said:


> Yes and if you have a problem with it then either leave or discuss something.
> 
> *After that whole Brie fiasco I really don't wanna hear any bitching about us girls splooging in here.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao

And these douchebros come in here to complain about _us_?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

omaroo said:


> What the hell has this thread turned into, a shield lovefest?


Turned into? It's been like this since the beginning and personally, I love it. The GOAT thread in here IMO.

Jon "Cowboy" Moxley. :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Turned into? It's been like this since the beginning and personally, I love it. The GOAT thread in here IMO.
> 
> Jon "Cowboy" Moxley. :mark:


Oh the riding and whipping jokes I could make


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## MrSmallPackage

I hate the fact that Ambrose isn't given a live mic each and every week. We are missing out on so many gems.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Dean Ambrose*

I'm expecting to cop a bit of heat for this but that's cool, it's just a little discussion I wanted to get going between some of you guys. Here goes...

Dean Ambrose has undeniable potential and he will be the heel to beat in the next couple of years. His quality in the ring and on the microphone is definitely there, and he's incorporated his 'unhinged' character into The Shield's gimmick very well. However, am I the only one that hasn't been overly impressed with him so far?

He's adapted very well no doubt and I'm actually a huge fan of him, or all of The Shield in fact, but I feel as though he hasn't progressed as quick as a.) some people think he has and b.) some people expected him to. In fact, Seth Rollins has surpassed my expectations for his first 6 months on the main roster, whereas Dean has just kind of matched them and so has Reigns (who is actually improving very, very quick).

His mic work has been good and his in-ring performances have been good, but Seth has really been the stand-out member for me. It's clear WWE rates Ambrose highly as he was the one that got the singles title in The Shield, but he's not hitting the heights I'd expected him to as soon as I'd have thought he would. That's not to say I'm unimpressed, but I think Seth has out-performed him through his vast improvements. Seth has become considerably better on the microphone and his wrestling style is something we don't get a whole lot of on the main roster these days, and it expands with every singles match he has it seems. Meanwhile, Dean Ambrose has been given these fantastic opportunities to wrestle Taker, Kane, Bryan etc. in singles matches and he's definitely gained valuable experience from them, but he's not been as impressive on his own as I'd hoped he would be.

Maybe it's me having wrong expectations of him based on some of his FCW work, or maybe I've warmed to Rollins somewhat more than the other two guys. All three of them have big futures - and Ambrose undoubtedly has the biggest in my mind - but I just feel as though he sometimes goes through the motions, I guess.

Anyways, what are you guys' opinions? Hopefully it makes for some interesting discussion on who's been the best performer in The Shield and not just 'Ambrose is the best hurrdurrr'.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Are you asking who is the better wrestler, who is the better character, who is the better speaker? These are all very different questions.

IMO, comparing the three different members of the Shield is like comparing apples to oranges. They're a group of guys who could not be more different at all. But they've become bigger than the sum of their parts, because they've got great chemistry and they shore each other's weak spots.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

I think Ambrose is incredibly overrated, albeit very good, incredibly overrated.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Hmmm, looking back I was actually pretty vague I suppose - please excuse me, it's 03:23am as I type this and I'm shattered, haha. I'm basically asking if Ambrose has met people's expectations and been the standout member of The Shield for them? Not because he has the singles title in the group or anything, but through his ring work, mic work...the whole package if you will.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

I really like all three of them for all different reasons, but Ambrose to me can be a main event wrestler in the WWE. Obviously not in this exact gimmick, but he has that dirty heel from the 80's look about him - and his mannerisms are so on point that he could sell the match & make his opponent look like gold pretty easily.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Bless your booze-sodden little heart.

<3

Ambrose has met and exceeded expectations. But I don't think he overshadows the other two. His specialty is the mic, and when the WWE gives him time to unleash his mic skils, he owns it. But it doesn't seem like he's getting that chance anymore. I don't know why, unless they're afraid he really is going to outshine Seth and Roman.


----------



## Synax

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



TheeJayBee said:


> Hmmm, looking back I was actually pretty vague I suppose - please excuse me, it's 03:23am as I type this and I'm shattered, haha. I'm basically asking if Ambrose has met people's expectations and been the standout member of The Shield for them? Not because he has the singles title in the group or anything, but through his ring work, mic work...the whole package if you will.


I really don't see a standout member, they each have they're strengths and keep improving as individuals. during their first couple of months yes, Ambrose was the clear cut leader but now it really feels like each could hold their own.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Seth Rollins is definitely the best of the group when it comes to ring skills. I feel a lot like you do when it comes to Ambrose, but to me it isn't his fault. I know what he's capable of, but I haven't seen him cut a promo on television in a while. This has to play a big part in the loss of interest. It's his strength... and he hasn't been able to fulfill his potential in that category yet. 

I'm not sure if we'll ever see him at his best on the mic until he becomes a singles wrestler, to be honest. But I'd like to repeat that I don't think it's his fault. There's so much they can do with The Shield. They have more talent than most people on the current roster and all they've done is repeat the same thing every week. They just follow the same formula. For a group that's all about "chaos", they sure are predictable nowadays.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

To me, Ambrose is the least exceptional member of the trio.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



Oxitron said:


> To me, Ambrose is the least exceptional member of the trio.


See, for me, that guy would be Reigns - except he's great in crossover media situations like interviews with blogs and news outlets.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Yeah, I think WWE is booking them to be equals because the whole 'well-oiled machine, relentless cohesive unit' deal wouldn't work if they weren't. However, for me, Seth has been the standout member purely for how much he has surprised me with his level of improvement. His style works very well in The Shield as it's very different from Reigns and Ambrose and brings a very different dynamic to the matches they are in.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

I don't know how you could have expected Ambrose to do any better than he has given the circumstances. Right now The Shield is preventing these guys from showing any sort of personality, the few meaningful promos they've had have been absolute gold but there has been little to no mic time and they've mostly been presented as a single unified entity rather than a collection of individuals, meaning none of the members can really stand out or showcase themselves individually. The fact that virtually every Shield match gets 'this is awesome' chants should tell you that all thee guys are doing a good job when given the chance.

I feel like they're purposely holding off on Ambrose. He wasn't featured in any of the promo stuff for MITB, he hasn't been given a single feud for the US title and they're really limiting his mic time and exposure as of late. Once he's given a free remit to break off on his own, I expect we'll see an Austin 3:16 type moment; obviously not as impactful but a similar sort of thing that will make a lot of people sit up and take notice.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

I have loved watching Seth grow as a wrestler from his previous, awkward indie spot-monkey style to being an actual storytelling wrestler. I just think as a character, he feels forced as a heel. He's a natural born babyface, and he's being hamstrung by not getting to wrestle in a high-flying babyface style.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

The one thing I do love about Ambrose is that I see some Rowdy Roddy Piper in there, perhaps mixed with some very subtle Mick Foley mannerisms that add to his unhinged side. It will be extremely interesting to see when The Shield break up, no doubt.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

I've yet to actually get around to even seeing any of Ambrose's stuff from before The Shield debuted to be honest, but his mic skills & little subtle touches have turned me into a mark, like I finally get where all the hype was coming from. When you watch a lot of old matches from back in the late 70's, early 80's - what a lot of wrestlers lacked in athletic ability & moves were made up for by little storytelling touches - a lot of the top guys had the ability to make one punch have a certain flare to it. A lot of guys don't have that nowadays, but just from the little I've seen - that's my impression of Dean Ambrose.

Rollins on the other hand is way underrated - the guy in the ring is amazing & as much as Dolph gets praised for his selling ability, Rollins is right up there. He's got a psycho-touch to his arsenal & seems crazy, which is pretty cool to me. I don't think he'll ever be one of the main guys, but he should be a mid-carder/upper-mid carder or something. He has the ability to go anywhere.

Reigns to me has the look - so I can see him actually getting pushed quicker then anybody, especially if a Face like Cena needs another monster to "overcome" - he's believable, which is what a lot of guys like Ryback IMO lack when they do the powerful guy role. But yeah, I really like all three of them, they seem kinda directionless at this point but that's not their fault, that's the WWE doing what they do best.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

IMO you should read the gigantic SHIELD thread.


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

He's too goofy in the ring. Seth Rollins is the star of the group


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



Skyfall said:


> IMO you should read the gigantic SHIELD thread.


Only if he promises not to make a comment about how it is a vagina-fest.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

These three guys could become icons, if you ask me. I need to be careful not to turn this into 'The Shield Discussion Thread' but they are all going to be World Champions if creative ever fancy giving us something different within 5 years. A nice fresh main event scene...almost a dream. You can have a great storyline with Ambrose been the brilliant heel WWE Champion and Rollins breaking through the upper midcard to get a shot, only to fall at the last hurdle but in such a manner that doesn't make him look weaker than Colin Delaney.

Ambrose has definitely been held back to an extent - as have Rollins and Reigns - but I guess whilst he met my expectations...at the same time, I was kind of hoping he'd display a little bit more. I really loved his work with Regal in FCW, so when it's time for Shield to split I hope we get a 'main roster' rehash of that because I wouldn't mind seeing that getting re-done (obviously with tweaks so it is a bit different) to send Regal out on a high.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

In 20 years time discussions about Ambrose will center around whether or not he's the greatest of all time.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

After the inevitable Shield split, I seriously hope we get a Rollins face turn and a redux of the Ambrose/Rollins feud for the FCW 15 Championship. Maybe with the WHC, because . . . awesome. Their matches were so good.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

I rate Ambrose very high, I think Seth Rollins has been exceptional on the mic, in ring and in general. Reigns has been average on the mic, but in ring wise his continually impressing me.

I like there styles, Ambrose is unique, different, reminds me of the joker and ready to snap at any time and I see a huge future ahead of him as a major heel in this business for years to come, his in ring work has been good also. I think people were expecting too much from him, they're limiting him so it's hard for him to unleash his true potential but I have no doubt he will shape the future of this business along with the other 2 also.

Rollins is a high flyer, technically gifted, works well on the mic but he screams baby face to me, his done a top job as a heel but he will become a main eventing baby face. Reigns will be another future main eventer no doubt about it, face or heel is remained to be seen I'm not sure what will suit him, but what I know is his been very impressive as a power house and brute force wrestler. They all have huge futures.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

This is one of my favorite promos by Ambrose in the WWE:






The other two are ok in it, but Ambrose's brief performances made me interested in seeing an Ambrose/Undertaker feud. Unfortunately, that probably isn't possible at this point. 

I've noticed a lot of improvement with Reigns and Rollins though. Especially Reigns... his promos were lifeless when he first opened his mouth. Rollins has gotten better at not trying too hard and knowing when to hold back and when to intensify what he's saying.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



TheeJayBee said:


> Ambrose has definitely been held back to an extent - as have Rollins and Reigns - but I guess whilst he met my expectations...at the same time, I was kind of hoping he'd display a little bit more. I really loved his work with Regal in FCW, so when it's time for Shield to split I hope we get a 'main roster' rehash of that because I wouldn't mind seeing that getting re-done (obviously with tweaks so it is a bit different) to send Regal out on a high.


I don't want to see him wrestling Regal again. He's past that, there's no way it would be as good as the first time and it wouldn't really make sense from any perspective. 

I just want to see something like this:





Blow the doors off everything.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

He's far better than the other two, who are nothing special, and he's one of the only people in the company who has genuine, serious, permanent main event potential and should be booked to the fullest, but this group is doing him no favors. It's approaching the one year mark and there's still absolutely no purpose or character development behind who they are and what they want, they're just a group of guys who won a lot of matches, and now they lose a lot of matches.

It doesn't exactly help their case that the Wyatt Family is a far better gimmick that you can do so much more with, and they've kinda replaced them as the big trio. I'm just waiting for them to break these guys up so Ambrose can shine on his own. Put a mic in his hands weekly and he'll force himself into a top spot. That's one of the things they've carefully avoided doing, probably deliberately so that the group cools down, which is obviously what they want.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's far better than the other two, who are nothing special


I expected more from you


----------



## NO!

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



x78 said:


> I don't want to see him wrestling Regal again. He's past that, there's no way it would be as good as the first time and it wouldn't really make sense from any perspective.
> 
> I just want to see something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blow the doors off everything.


I remember this, and it's a lot better than the one I posted. Hopefully we'll see him cutting promos like that in the future. It just proves that when he's at his best, he's arguably the best talker they have today. I'm admittedly not as familiar with his work in the ring though.


----------



## FearIs4UP

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

I honestly feel that Dean Ambrose is as good of a mic worker as the WWE has had in years. He is really incredible in that respect. His character work, expressions, and overall persona are top notch.

I'm a huge fan of both Rollins and Reigns. I think both could be main event faces in the future.

But I find it silly when someone suggests either has a better overall package than Ambrose.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



> I expected more from you


Well, thanks for ignoring the rest of the two god damn paragraphs I wrote. Not that I care what you even "expected" of me.

Rollins is probably a better in ring worker...big fucking deal. In ring means nothing. The guy sucks on the mic, he's like John Morrison except he's better in the ring. Reigns is green as hell and has to rely completely on his presence and look. Ambrose can do anything, especially talk which is the most valuable thing you can ask for.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, thanks for ignoring the other two god damn paragraphs I wrote.
> 
> Rollins is probably a better in ring worker...big fucking deal. In ring means nothing. The guy sucks on the mic, he's like John Morrison except he's better in the ring. Reigns is green as hell and has to rely completely on his presence and look. Ambrose can do anything, especially talk which is the most valuable thing you can ask for.


Rollins doesn't need to talk to get over as a face.
Reigns will be a big deal in the coming future.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

I think all three Shield members will make good main eventers, obviously Ambrose will be the best of them. Reigns has the best look and Rollins is argubly the best worker, but Ambrose is great at everything. The only great talker of the three, good worker and has easily the best charisma. Among the new recruits of the past year, he is second only to Sandow.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



> Rollins doesn't need to talk to get over as a face.
> Reigns will be a big deal in the coming future.


I don't care what "gets over", I care what entertains me, personally. Don't be such a sheep. Think for yourself, it's not good to base your opinions on everyone elses.

I never said Reigns won't be a big deal. He'll get a much bigger push than the other two will just based on his look, that's for damn sure.


----------



## ~Humanity~

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



Da Silva said:


> In 20 years time discussions about Ambrose will center around whether or not he's the greatest of all time.


:clap now this is a mark to the fullest extent.

I actually really like him, but I'm not sure if I'll say he's my favorite shield member. I like Reigns but I'll definately say Seth Rolin is my favorite right now.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Ambrose is great on the mic but decent at best in the ring, and Rollins the best of the 3 in the ring and average on the mic and finally Reigns the weakest of the group.

I think when Ambrose does split and goes as a singles wrestler you can expect great promos and great mic work as has been seen from FCW and a few short promos he's cut with the time he's been with the shield.


----------



## The_It_Factor

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

i don't see what the big deal is about ambrose. he's alright, i guess.


----------



## truk83

MrSmallPackage said:


> I hate the fact that Ambrose isn't given a live mic each and every week. We are missing out on so many gems.


I agree, this is why I hope this group splits soon. Ambrose is a star waiting to happen.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't care what "gets over", I care what entertains me, personally. Don't be such a sheep. Think for yourself, it's not good to base your opinions on everyone elses.
> 
> I never said Reigns won't be a big deal. He'll get a much bigger push than the other two will just based on his look, that's for damn sure.


Every time you post you word it as if you actually think your opinion is the opinion of all the fans.

If I were to base my opinions on everyone else's I'd consider Ambrose the God of WWE, not an overrated and overhyped average technician


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



Oxitron said:


> Every time you post you word it as if you actually think your opinion is the opinion of all the fans.
> 
> If I were to base my opinions on everyone else's I'd consider Ambrose the God of WWE, not an overrated and overhyped average technician


Ambrose the God? He'd have to fight Punk, Bryan and..... Paigeconfused for that spot


----------



## donlesnar

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

seth rollins and reigns have made more of an impact than ambrose, despite ambrose been given individual preference by putting the US title on him
and seth rollins is the stand out member of the shield
cant understand the IWC worshiping of ambrose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

In the limited opportunities he's gotten thus far, Rollins has certainly made the most of them. He's a ring general, already. He also has a fantastic look. Very charismatic. Has improved on the mic from where he was, and will only get better with more experience. Can't wait until he breaks out on his own.


----------



## Bushmaster

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> And these douchebros come in here to complain about _us_?


I never complained though :bron3 hell i used to spread Shield Rep :ambrose :rollins :reigns

Really loving how they seem like a super popular boy band :lol they are fucking awesome.


----------



## truk83

Seriously, it's not even close. Ambrose is light years ahead of the other two. Take nothing away from Seth, and Roman either. Ambrose is special like Punk, or Bryan.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



donlesnar said:


> seth rollins and reigns have made more of an impact than ambrose, despite ambrose been given individual preference by putting the US title on him
> and seth rollins is the stand out member of the shield
> cant understand the IWC worshiping of ambrose


It's his unrivaled delivery, presence, natural charisma, and unique personality. That's what makes him stand out. His promos have been executed far better than any "belieeeeve" howl that has been blurted out of Reigns' mouth. He has great depth with his mic skills, being able to go to a dark place and also having the ability to tone it down when necessary. I don't see how Reigns is superior in the ring either. Roman is developing, and still looks like a beginner at times to me. Ambrose actually brings something in the ring that has been missing for a long time. His facial expressions, idiosyncrasies, psychology, the timing of his moves... I don't see how there's even a comparison. 

I can give a slight pass with Rollins, as he has been incredible in the ring. I still think Ambrose has them both beat overall.

I also admit that I kind of like Reigns. He does play the role of "the muscle" very well. I've also noticed improvement with his mic skills. He adds something with his intimidating size, but to me, he's no Ambrose.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Stroker Ace said:


> Yes and if you have a problem with it then either leave or discuss something.
> 
> *After that whole Brie fiasco I really don't wanna hear any bitching about us girls splooging in here.*


PREACH and guys though, there is at least 2 of us...


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Oh and Reigns will be the 'main event' talent, all 3 have careers ahead of them, but Reigns fits the mould of what Vince desires, he's got the 'LOOK' he has mic skills (not as strongly as Dean) but that would be a tough ordeal' and he's a great public speaker, he will be the top guy from the group. He just has something about him that makes him stand out as 'THAT GUY' but I'm interested to see where they all go beyond The Shield... not that I want to contemplate a split yet, they haven't even been together a year, there are so many more paths for them to go down in the future, I am still a huge fan, even if their momentum has died down a little bit, they've just hit a nag, they'll deliver another solid match at Summerslam and be right back on track.


----------



## Bushmaster

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Oh and Reigns will be the 'main event' talent, all 3 have careers ahead of them, but Reigns fits the mould of what Vince desires, he's got the 'LOOK' he has mic skills (not as strongly as Dean but that would be a tough ordeal' and he's a great public speaker, he will be the top guy from the group.


I think Seth is better on the mic than Reigns by alot. Has he proven that he has mic skills? I think all 3 will be main eventers. 2 of the 3 are very very talented and Roman can get up to that level with a tiny bit of work because he already has the look going for him. Just will need to work on wrestling and working the mic.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

SoupBro said:


> I think Seth is better on the mic than Reigns by alot. Has he proven that he has mic skills? I think all 3 will be main eventers. 2 of the 3 are very very talented and Roman can get up to that level with a tiny bit of work because he already has the look going for him. Just will need to work on wrestling and working the mic.


I love Seth, but at times he's felt forced with his mic skills as a heel, too me anyway, he's gradually improved and came into his own though with his character development, ok Reigns isn't up there with the best as a speaker, but I think he's been decent when he has been on the mic, he comes across as an intimidating bad-ass anyway, although you may have a good point, it is very easy just to shout into a mic for a couple of minutes, but it's effective anyway, Roman is behind both when you put everything into context though, but he's still looked impressive in the ring he's definitely not been a bad wrestler when he's been on the roster.


----------



## Bushmaster

He isn't terrible but being able to tag with Dean and Seth will hide a ton of your weaknesses. I can only remember one singles match he had with Orton that was pretty lackluster and we know Orton s pretty damn good in the ring so he wasnt to blame. I'm just hoping he doesnt get pushed ahead of the other 2 solely because of looks. He wont last long as a main eventer if all he has is looks. 

i see it as :ambrose :rollins then :reigns but im just basing it off talent. Hopefully these 3 will all be pushed to main event status down the line and develop a career long rivalry.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> He isn't terrible but being able to tag with Dean and Seth will hide a ton of your weaknesses. I can only remember one singles match he had with Orton that was pretty lackluster and we know Orton s pretty damn good in the ring so he wasnt to blame. I'm just hoping he doesnt get pushed ahead of the other 2 solely because of looks. He wont last long as a main eventer if all he has is looks.
> 
> i see it as :ambrose :rollins then :reigns but im just basing it off talent. Hopefully these 3 will all be pushed to main event status down the line and develop a career long rivalry.


Yes Orton is a good wrestler - by himself. But as for pulling matches out of his opponent, nope. Reigns' match with Bryan was a lot better. I suspect that's because Bryan knows how to work with people and how to pull a good match out of them.


----------



## Asenath

Let's clear this up. Orton is tolerable when he's in the ring with someone who can carry him. And that is unacceptable for someone with as much time as he's had in this business.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



Oxitron said:


> Every time you post you word it as if you actually think your opinion is the opinion of all the fans.
> 
> If I were to base my opinions on everyone else's I'd consider Ambrose the God of WWE, not an overrated and overhyped average technician


What in the fuck are you talking about? There isn't a word of that post that's written with the mentality that all fans think like me. In fact, I hate most fans. Most fans are killing the business by cheering for geeks like Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler, and trying to turn the focus of WWE from personality and mic skills, the backbone of what makes wrestling work, to pure in ring workrate. We're headed back into the debacle that was the mid 90's if we allow this to continue.


----------



## Asenath

Look, maybe you're not old enough to remember the 90s. But the problem with the 90s was _not_ workrate.


----------



## Kratosx23

I certainly am old enough to remember the 90's. The problem with the 90's was that in spite of all the stupid gimmicks, the main event was controlled by two of the most boring main eventers in history who nearly bankrupted the company because they were only able to work and not do a thing more. That's what you people (not you specifically, the IWC) are trying to bring back. I won't abide that happening to this company again.


----------



## NO!

I hope you aren't implying that Shawn Michaels wasn't good for anything besides ring work. I also find it a contradiction to bring up poor business almost immediately after criticizing someone for taking the opinions of the masses into account.


----------



## Asenath

NO! said:


> *I hope you aren't implying that Shawn Michaels wasn't good for anything besides ring work.* I also find it a contradiction to bring up poor business almost immediately after criticizing someone for taking the opinions of the masses into account.


Of. All. The. People.

And Bret, aside from being an elegant technician, had people hollering and crying just as loud.


----------



## Kratosx23

NO! said:


> I hope you aren't implying that Shawn Michaels wasn't good for anything besides ring work. I also find it a contradiction to bring up poor business almost immediately after criticizing someone for taking the opinions of the masses into account.


I wasn't implying anything, I said it. Michaels was never a good talker, he was a star because of his looks, much like Orton.


----------



## truk83

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wasn't implying anything, I said it. Michaels was never a good talker, he was a star because of his looks, much like Orton.


What?! HBK was great all around. What planet are you on? Are we talking about Shawn Michaels here, and not someone else with a similar name? There is nothing in comparison between Michaels, and Orton. That's just pure ignorance on your part. You're right Michaels was a never a "good" talker, he was "great" at it. His mic work during the Bret Hart feud, The Undertaker feud, the Austin feud, and so were epic. His break out promo once he split from Marty, and kicked him through some glass was great. He was way ahead of his time, and anybody, but a blind man could see that. 

To say that HBK got by on his looks is easily one of the most ignorant wrestling comments I have ever heard. Seriously, HBK was one of the few stars who could blend kayfabe, and non kayfabe promos perfectly with near flawless delivery. The heart, and soul he put on the mic was always obvious when HBK spoke. You seriously need to sit down, relax, put your feet up, and watch some old HBK promos. There is a reason they call him one of the most, if not the most charismatic superstars of all time. Again, if you didn't get it the first time around. HBK is one of the best story tellers of all time.


----------



## Swarhily

truk83 said:


> What?! HBK was great all around. What planet are you on? Are we talking about Shawn Michaels here, and not someone else with a similar name? There is nothing in comparison between Michaels, and Orton. That's just pure ignorance on your part. You're right Michaels was a never a "good" talker, he was "great" at it. His mic work during the Bret Hart feud, The Undertaker feud, the Austin feud, and so were epic. His break out promo once he split from Marty, and kicked him through some glass was great. He was way ahead of his time, and anybody, but a blind man could see that.
> 
> To say that HBK got by on his looks is easily one of the most ignorant wrestling comments I have ever heard. Seriously, HBK was one of the few stars who could blend kayfabe, and non kayfabe promos perfectly with near flawless delivery. The heart, and soul he put on the mic was always obvious when HBK spoke. You seriously need to sit down, relax, put your feet up, and watch some old HBK promos. There is a reason they call him one of the most, if not the most charismatic superstars of all time. Again, if you didn't get it the first time around. HBK is one of the best story tellers of all time.


If you have an example of a good Michaels promo, I'd sure as hell love to see it.


----------



## Kratosx23

^So would I. 

Michaels was terrible on the mic. Even Daniel Bryan is a better mic worker than Michaels, and that's pretty fucking sad. Believe me, I don't need to suffer through watching his old promos, I know them well. I've been watching as long as you have.

Also, FYI, I never said Michaels wasn't charismatic, but he's clearly a case where charisma and mic work do NOT mix. If Michaels was so good on the mic he would've actually drawn some money, which he failed at doing spectacularly.


----------



## Rasfene

HBK is not the greatest talker but he still pull off promo well.


----------



## Swarhily

Rasfene said:


> HBK is not the greatest talker but he still pull off promo well.


unk2 you have low standards.


----------



## Eddie Ray

it appears Ambrose has moved on to wearing a very tight black top :yum:

















more of this!


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


>





Eddie Ray said:


> it appears Ambrose has moved on to wearing a very tight black top :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more of this!


----------



## Soulrollins

Swarhily said:


> unk2 you have low standards.


And you have a mediocre standards.. i'm reading people saying that Michael was a bad talker? 
:lmao :lmao 






also...


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Eddie Ray said:


> it appears Ambrose has moved on to wearing a very tight black top :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more of this!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Dean Ambrose*

Da fuck is this? A whole lot of talking and not enough thrusting/panties getting wet!!

I want my Ambrose to wear the tight white shirt again.


----------



## Asenath

Trip down memory lane time!










Can we talk about how this is sublimely relevant to my interests, right here?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> it appears Ambrose has moved on to wearing a very tight black top :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more of this!


Can I just say how much bigger Dean's arms are now since he first debut? They are soon going to be in competition with Roman's.


----------



## TankOfRate

Asenath said:


> Trip down memory lane time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we talk about how this is sublimely relevant to my interests, right here?












Wrestling is at its best when pretty boys are touching each other.


----------



## World's Best




----------



## TankOfRate

This unstable bastard is the best :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B

TankOfRate said:


> This unstable bastard is the best :lmao :lmao


This motherfucker is the definition of extra :lmao

Someone must have a gif or video of him trying to flee while Eddie Kingston is chopping the hell out of him.

Edit:
Got it





@34 seconds


----------



## Swarhily

Soulrollins said:


> i'm reading people saying that Michael was a bad talker?


Yes.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TankOfRate said:


> This unstable bastard is the best :lmao :lmao


:lmao He is so damn melodramatic. Carrying on like a drunken ballerina.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Eddie Ray said:


> it appears Ambrose has moved on to wearing a very tight black top :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more of this!


Please wear this when I see you in august! Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Dean Ambrose*



Slowhand said:


> Reigns has the best look and Rollins is argubly the best worker, but Ambrose is great at everything. The only great talker of the three, good worker and has easily the best charisma.


I agree. It's Ambrose's presence that I find the most impressive. Reigns is a bigger, more imposing, figure in general, so you'd expect him to have the most presence. However, Ambrose is the one who does for me. 

It's not just him on the mic. It's his mannerisms in the ring. Even before matches. Loved him staring down Fandago before the MiTB match. With others it might come off as cheesy, but it conveyed the proper amount of intensity.

I dig his whole vibe, and I really feel that he can be huge, but I have no faith in the WWE whatsoever. How they deal with him in the immediate aftermath of The Shield's inevitable breakup, will be telling. 

I hope that they just let him go and be himself, without much constraints. He could be _amazing_.


I do really like Rollins as a worker, so hopefully the WWE won't just let him fade into the low card. I wish I had faith that they knew what they were doing with him too.


----------



## Rasfene

I dont think ambrose is that great a talker. He's a great actor though and is able to dramatize things. But a great talker? Not really.

In contrast, Reigns isnt a bad talker. He's just given much less to talk maybe because wwe wants to portray him as a powerhouse. Time will tell.


----------



## Jacare

Ambrose needs to cut down on the goofiness. Yeah it's different and all that but it's way over the top.


----------



## Mr. I

Rasfene said:


> I dont think ambrose is that great a talker. He's a great actor though and is able to dramatize things. But a great talker? Not really.
> 
> In contrast, Reigns isnt a bad talker. He's just given much less to talk maybe because wwe wants to portray him as a powerhouse. Time will tell.


I think you'd find talking is reliant on acting.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Jacare said:


> Ambrose needs to cut down on the goofiness. Yeah it's different and all that but it's way over the top.


I disagree. In my opinion Pro-Wrestling is supposed to be over-the-top.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Rasfene said:


> I dont think ambrose is that great a talker. He's a great actor though and is able to dramatize things. But a great talker? Not really.












guess thats why they didn't hire him off of his promo work...ohhh wait! they did.





 look at that superb delivery and great selling of his feud with Regal. full of emotion which makes the viewer want to care about the feud.


----------



## SonoShion

It's pretty obvious that the E doesn't have any creative plans for The Shield for the time being. They defended the titles against the Usos (a shame to throw away such a match on a pre show) and now all of sudden we go back to the 6 man tag or should I say 5 man tag with Shield/Show & Henry being the current plan for SS according to dirtsheets. Another thing that bothered me was when they dropped the Ambrose/Christian feud, this could have been a high level midcard feud and a potential showstealer. But whatever. I hope we're having a strict direction after SS with having a potential break up or a turn and a feud with the Wyatts.


----------



## Rasfene

Eddie Ray said:


> guess thats why they didn't hire him off of his promo work...ohhh wait! they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at that superb delivery and great selling of his feud with Regal. full of emotion which makes the viewer want to care about the feud.


I dont really think the promo was great? It was okay and regal almost stood up yeah.


----------



## NeyNey

Oh people, just wait until the day there's Dean Ambrose on your TV and you sit there in your living room and think to yourself: 
"_I don't really know why everybody says what a great talker he is..._" 

You maybe even try to make an extra-bored face to express your refusal, and there, within the first letter and the first sound of his voice, you getting goosebumps all over your body, even on your ass, and it grows and grows until you pass your roof, the clouds, the aerosphere, until your body and your mind arrive the eternal universe.

Up there you finally realize, Ambrose is the greatest talker that ever lived.
You may not realize it now or withing the next weeks, but the day will come and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## cindel25

NeyNey said:


> Up there you finally realize, Ambrose is the greatest talker that ever lived.


Less talking, more fucking please & thank you.


----------



## SonoShion

:lmao


----------



## Amber B

Jacare said:


> Ambrose needs to cut down on the goofiness. Yeah it's different and all that but it's way over the top.


The goofiness/over the top expressions and antics is just naturally him. People only complain about it because every other wrestler is such a robot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

There was another Dean over dose? :stuff

That vid of him freaking out was pretty funny. (Y)


----------



## NeyNey

:woolcock


----------



## SubZero3:16

Here's Dean doing the Ric Flair strut. This guy is completely over top. THAT'S what makes him entertaining.


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> Here's Dean doing the Ric Flair strut. This guy is completely over top. THAT'S what makes him entertaining.


I love how this boy did that while still selling the leg.


----------



## Eddie Ray

:datass


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> :datass


lawwd. dat body :watson

So how long do we have to wait to see them wrestle in trunks?


----------



## rbhayek

I am hoping Dean Ambrose forms a long time rivalry with one of the Shield members when they break up or against Daniel Bryan. I would love to see Ambrose play those mind games.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Dear oh mighty that strut!! 
At first I thought he was going to lick that kendo stick lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

rbhayek said:


> I am hoping Dean Ambrose forms a long time rivalry with one of the Shield members when they break up or against Daniel Bryan. I would love to see Ambrose play those mind games.


Ambrose v. Rollins II would, pardon the expression, put butts in the seats.

Re: the Flair strut -


----------



## BaBy FireFly

At first I thought he was going to lick that kendo stick lol. Wish he did lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

I'm just not feeling it with the Shield. I don't see whats so great about them, they just aren't that entertaining.


----------



## Mr. I

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I'm just not feeling it with the Shield. I don't see whats so great about them, they just aren't that entertaining.


They are all young, talented and regularly have great matches, while avoiding the stop-start pushes that other young guys get?


----------



## Bearodactyl

Thinking the girl that made that Adelaide streetfight vid would fit right in on this thread


----------



## SubZero3:16

I love Sassy Roman. Threatening to backhand the ref and shit :lol


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Ithil said:


> They are all young, talented and regularly have great matches, while avoiding the stop-start pushes that other young guys get?


I want to like them, but they just haven't grabbed my interest.

They are alot better than the Wyatt family for sure, but still they just haven't got me invested. Don't see what is so great about this group as a whole.


----------



## SubZero3:16

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I want to live them, but they just haven't grabbed my interest.
> 
> They are alot better than the Wyatt family for sure, but still they just haven't got me invested. Don't see what is so great about this group as a whole.


----------



## Soulrollins

bruno lemat said:


> My favourite members in the shield is Roman Reigns but Dean ambrose is the best in the group.I like Reigns and Ambrose but i don't like Rollins,he is the great in the ring but i can't stand the cuts hair,i know it's stupid not love someone because of his physical.




Haha that's funny, because almost of everybody likes Rollins more for his look.

He has the coolest hair since Jeff Hardy.. How you can't love that bastard?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

SubZero3:16 said:


>


What?

And I meant to say *like not live.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

bruno lemat said:


> My favourite members in the shield is Roman Reigns but Dean ambrose is the best in the group.I like Reigns and Ambrose but i don't like Rollins,he is the great in the ring but i can't stand the cuts hair,i know it's stupid not love someone because of his physical.


so you don't like a wrestler because he's attractive?


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I want to like them, but they just haven't grabbed my interest.
> 
> They are alot better than the Wyatt family for sure, but still they just haven't got me invested. Don't see what is so great about this group as a whole.


To be honest I felt like that at first. I stopped watching wwe for years and only spontaneously watched wrestlemania this year. At first I thought they were just a couple young guys who won't get pushed and would be like another failed Nexus. Gosh was I wrong. They're so unique. They have the perfect number of members, they just scream badass, they complement each other so well. They have Ambrose who is an AMAZING mic worker. Rollins is such an amazing entertaining wrestler. Reigns is the awesome powerhouse and has a presence about him that completes the shield. They just wouldn't be the shield if one member was missing. Their gimmick of justice is much better than any regular tag team. You just can't not like them


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Yo NeyNey, subZero, or anyone...would you know which match this gif is from? Trying to find it but cant so I thought I would ask before I pull my hair out of my head lol.
http://24.media.tumblr.com/9a405b18229716ed8f93e4122c372c1c/tumblr_mqngobRMeY1rwzrdfo1_400.gif


----------



## Joshi Judas

bruno lemat said:


> I hate jeff hardy look.I personally never liked hair that are both blond and brown


Is that why your favorite is Austin? Coz he's bald? :lmao

Lol jk, I am a huge Austin mark too.



Ambrose vs Rollins is a big time feud waiting to happen. Once Rollins goes face and Ambrose becomes the awesome heel we know he can be, the rivalry and matches are going to be awesome.


----------



## SubZero3:16

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> What?
> 
> And I meant to say *like not live.


Because your entire post is full of fail on so many levels that is better viewed from a distance with abject scorn.


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> Yo NeyNey, subZero, or anyone...would you know which match this gif is from? Trying to find it but cant so I thought I would ask before I pull my hair out of my head lol.
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/9a405b18229716ed8f93e4122c372c1c/tumblr_mqngobRMeY1rwzrdfo1_400.gif


It's an FCW clip but I couldn't find it on youtube. All I know is that I laughed way too long at that gif :lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> It's an FCW clip but I couldn't find it on youtube. All I know is that I laughed way too long at that gif :lol


Its from an iron man match but the two I found I did not see it.

I laughed so damn hard at that gif! The look on his face when he falls! Lmfao!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

BaBy FireFly said:


> Yo NeyNey, subZero, or anyone...would you know which match this gif is from? Trying to find it but cant so I thought I would ask before I pull my hair out of my head lol.
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/9a405b18229716ed8f93e4122c372c1c/tumblr_mqngobRMeY1rwzrdfo1_400.gif


In this extended clip, Seth seems to be in it, and they're falling off the announce desk. 
So, I can only assume it's in one of their Jack Brisco 15 matches. (I laughed so hard, I nearly tinkled.)











*ETA*: According to this recap, it was FCW 8/28/11.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> In this extended clip, Seth seems to be in it, and they're falling off the announce desk.
> So, I can only assume it's in one of their Jack Brisco 15 matches. (I laughed so hard, I nearly tinkled.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ETA*: According to this recap, it was FCW 8/28/11.


Great detective work!!! :clap

So this is the match


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Thank you asenath and sub zero!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

Thank you, Sub-Zero! 

You can tell so much character from that ending. Seth drifts down like a dying swan. Dean tumbles off like a cartoon character who just ran off a cliff. LOL.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

The look on deans face LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## Amber B

I swear, Ambrose went to the Jack Tripper and Roddy Piper school of physical comedy.


----------



## Snothlisberger

Bruno are you 10 or is English not your first language?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> I swear, Ambrose went to the Jack Tripper and Roddy Piper school of physical comedy.


Lol love jack tripper 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I just came across this picture 









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WG655fury

The shield on NXT: (Skip to 31mins)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyo8E-z9sl8


----------



## BaBy FireFly

WG655fury said:


> The shield on NXT: (Skip to 31mins)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyo8E-z9sl8


Thanks.
Lol dean!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

:lmao Dean should be at ringside more often


Oh and someones work, purple m&ms :lol http://mxjoyride.tumblr.com/post/56984880216/ambrosia-mox-dean-calms-the-boys-down-with


----------



## Eddie Ray

SoupBro said:


> :lmao Dean should be at ringside more often


fuck. he makes everything amazing...


----------



## Delbusto

SoupBro said:


> Oh and someones work, purple m&ms :lol http://mxjoyride.tumblr.com/post/56984880216/ambrosia-mox-dean-calms-the-boys-down-with


Haha that is hilarious.


----------



## TankOfRate

SoupBro said:


> :lmao Dean should be at ringside more often
> 
> 
> Oh and someones work, purple m&ms :lol http://mxjoyride.tumblr.com/post/56984880216/ambrosia-mox-dean-calms-the-boys-down-with



Why do we find this so attractive? _Why_

I just cannot wait until he brings more of his cray-cray onto TV :lmao


----------



## cindel25

I want more SHIELD on ma TV... I'm feening like a crackho! 

Time to start stalking houseshows when they come back.


----------



## TankOfRate

Oh and the boyz were really good on NXT this week. Good promo by Rollins, the lad's getting there. He's so on and off with it, I hope he gets more consistent.

And "brother, do you know who you're talking to?" is pretty much my new fave Ambrose-ism. Ugh he's good.


----------



## NeyNey

WG655fury said:


> The shield on NXT: (Skip to 31mins)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyo8E-z9sl8


Thanks Dude!!! 
Ambrose is so fucking awesome...
"You're a thief..."
"Brother do you know who you're talking to?"
This Motherfucker is so wonderful supercilious. Justifiably.


----------



## Queso barbudo

If Rollins and Reigns lose the titles the Uso's I say we riot. I hate the Uso's. BELIEVE IN THE SHEILD!!!!!!!


----------



## M1687

I swear, these dudes deliver the most lamest of lines every week and people here still go batsht insane for these mall guards like Bieliebers do for Justin. Just because they have that indy resume.


----------



## Blommen

not really, people freak out because they very, very, VERY, good at what they do both in and out of the ring, they are new talent and each of them has the tools to make an impact in wwe in the long run ranging anywhere from solid upper midcard/main event to something truly special and unpresedented from a creative standpoint.



well... that, and apparently their abs cause the ovaries of the female posters to turn into pretzles.


----------



## Bryan D.

This motherfucker is hilarious.


----------



## Bushmaster

Swear thats a new Hawksea judging from his posts about CM Punk and now some former indy guys plus the avatar picture seems similar lol. 

Ppl freak out because they are that good, it also helps that every match theyve been in has been amazing, great and good. It refreshing seeing young guys actually have talent and actually succeeding.



Spoiler: had to post lol






































































the last pic with Rollins gets me every time :lmao


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SoupBro said:


> Swear thats a new Hawksea judging from his posts about CM Punk and now some former indy guys plus the avatar picture seems similar lol.
> 
> Ppl freak out because they are that good, it also helps that every match theyve been in has been amazing, great and good. It refreshing seeing young guys actually have talent and actually succeeding.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: had to post lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last pic with Rollins gets me every time :lmao


Where is the video of this?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CMPunkFan18

Wow after seeing that gif from the Rollins/Ambrose match from 2011 I cant believe the difference in Ambrose's physique. I mean I knew he was significantly bigger since then, I just never realised until seeing that. His whole upper body is just massive now compared to him in FCW.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bryan D. said:


> This motherfucker is hilarious.


Is he fucking skipping in the first gif? I can't with him :lmao



SoupBro said:


> Swear thats a new Hawksea judging from his posts about CM Punk and now some former indy guys plus the avatar picture seems similar lol.
> 
> Ppl freak out because they are that good, it also helps that every match theyve been in has been amazing, great and good. It refreshing seeing young guys actually have talent and actually succeeding.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: had to post lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last pic with Rollins gets me every time :lmao



The person came up with that gif set is genius! :lol


----------



## Amber B

BaBy FireFly said:


> Where is the video of this?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App







This is why houseshows > TV. Usually.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> This is why houseshows > TV. Usually.


Thank you!  lol he hops like a rabbit in that one gif lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

What is the name of the type of suit, The Shield wear? It's at the tip of my tongue, but I cannot remember.. I've even tried Google.


----------



## CastielIsGod

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What is the name of the type of suit, The Shield wear? It's at the tip of my tongue, but I cannot remember.. I've even tried Google.


Kevlar armor? bulletproof vest? if not idk


----------



## Bryan D.

“_Brother, do you know who you are talking to? You ain’t talking to some NXT Chump, Alright? No, you’re talking to the United States Champion, the most important, the best singles champion in this industry. Oh yeah, we’ll do this. We’re gonna do it… Next Week._”

:ambrose :mark:


----------



## Asenath

This page. I am weeping.


----------



## Bryan D.

Why is he so fucking awesome?


----------



## cindel25

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What is the name of the type of suit, The Shield wear? It's at the tip of my tongue, but I cannot remember.. I've even tried Google.


Sex. :cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

For all of the Seth Rollins fans :cool2



Spoiler


----------



## Eddie Ray

SubZero3:16 said:


> For all of the Seth Rollins fans :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


oh my days...


----------



## Bryan D.

Beautiful moment. 

:ambrose :reigns


----------



## Soulrollins

God everytime i see NXT, i just wish it were a main show.

Wyatt being a fucking god, dat promo from Ambrose :ambrose and Rollins :rollins definitely improving a lot with the mic, he seems so natural and cool as a heel.


----------



## Amber B

SubZero3:16 said:


> For all of the Seth Rollins fans :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Bushmaster

SubZero3:16 said:


> For all of the Seth Rollins fans :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Must i remind you, im a huge Rollins fan. I rank him ahead of Reigns but idk if that pic was for a fan like me :lmao


----------



## Bryan D.

Soulrollins said:


> God everytime i see NXT, i just wish it were a main show.
> 
> Wyatt being a fucking god, dat promo from Ambrose :ambrose and Rollins :rollins definitely improving a lot with the mic, he seems so natural and cool as a heel.


He seems more natural as a babyface. He fits perfectly in that role.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> Must i remind you, im a huge Rollins fan. I rank him ahead of Reigns but idk if that pic was for a fan like me :lmao


:lol c'mon a spoiler tag of a pic on the shield thread? You should know that nothing g-rated is under there :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Saw this pic of Reigns from his college football days... those football pants show e'erthing 



Spoiler


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## TankOfRate

Ambrose is bulking up like nobody's business. Dayyyyuuuuuuuuum. He just needs to wear that tank top for the rest of his life.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Those arms and chest!!!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Soulrollins

The Shield for the WWE championship... please...


----------



## Bryan D.

The Shield's theme song closing the show. Good times.

:ambrose


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bryan D. said:


> The Shield's theme song closing the show. Good times.
> 
> :ambrose


Yup. Brings back memories.


----------



## Amber B

Orton won't be a member of the Shield but he'll be in an alliance with Vince and the Shield.


----------



## NexS.E.S

bruno lemat said:


> i'm sure randy orton is the secret leader of the shield.When he wins the wwe championship thanks to money in the bank contract the shiel control the wwe.


So.....we just ignore the fact they feuded a few months ago?

Could be a Vince/Orton/Shield alliance as stated above.


----------



## LilOlMe

Love that the crowd popped so much for The Shield when they first came out. I think that people are still into them, they just haven't been given any direction lately.

Also, I've praised Ambrose here before, but let me praise Rollins as well. He's not overt, but I think he's got a nice quiet little command as well. If the WWE does right by him, I could see him being involved in some big things and big feuds. He's a great ring worker, and I actually think that he's capable of playing a badass, albeit in maybe a less boisterous way than one could expect. I think he's got a lot of subtle little qualities, but I'd need to see more of him. 

I don't think that he needs to be turned face as a singles wrestler, and I especially fear that if they turn him face, he might get lost in the midcard. I'd keep him heel and do some interesting stuff with him, but WWE is not always known for doing the best with good talent...


----------



## Bearodactyl

Sweet promo on ME just now. I could listen to Ambrose talk about how good they are all day, no joke..


----------



## BaBy FireFly

A promo, finally! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

Dean Ambrose.......DAT ASS...you can see outline of his undies....I just sign up for Crossfit...


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## NeyNey

PROMO????

CAN'T WAIT UNTIL I'M HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PUNKY

does anyone have a link to main event ? ive tried youtube and dailymotion but i cant find anything


----------



## BaBy FireFly

england66 said:


> does anyone have a link to main event ? ive tried youtube and dailymotion but i cant find anything


usually deans fansite will have it up within the day after it airs, shes really great about it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


>


Dean is looking so good right now :cool2


----------



## THANOS

The promo is in here!

Yet another amazing promo from Dean and the boys. I really wish WWE would air this stuff because if they did, far less people would still be saying that they are stale, which couldn't be farther than the truth imo.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

That was a very nice match on Main event, not to mention dat PROMO. :mark: Great job by all of them in both the match and the promo as far as I'm concerned.

btw anybody else notice the "tribute" to Nick Gage by Ambrose in the match with that "Who da man?" to Uso in the corner? :

I just hope they get some kinda direction after SummerSlam.


----------



## NeyNey

*Main Event:**
*
Nice match, Rollins sells like a god again. 

Promo was *great*!!!! :mark:
Ambrose voice is just so awesome man, fits motherfucking perfectly. 
His little "_Aahh.._" at the beginning was GOAT.
And when he was like 

"_...may as well be WWE Champion because let's face it, I'm the man. You're looking at the WWE Tag Team Champions, the best Tag Team on planet earth BAR NONE!"_ 

I was like " :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :clap:clap:clap:clap:bolt:jcole:bryan "

One of my favorite promos of Ambrose so far.

His face when Rollins said "_No one can catch up to us..._" was priceless. :lmao
And I'm so glad Roman didn't scream at the end. :agree:

Have to watch NXT later.


----------



## Bryan D.

Another brilliant promo from Ambrose. He doesn't get tired of being god does he? 

:ambrose

:mark: :mark:

I have to watch Ambrose/Neville from NXT. This sounds awesome.

:mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

Just watched Main Event and that was great work by all 3. Really liking Seth more and more, would love to see him use the Blackout more often. Its such a simple yet devastating finisher which he could also use on guys like Show and Henry.

Promo was great too but i wouldn't expect less from Dean and Seth at this point :ambrose :rollins :reigns


----------



## Amber B

That promo was a nice surprise. Still have no idea where they're going with the group but finally, a promo of theirs actually aired on television. 

I just watched NXT and Ambrose is such a short bus bastard. He didn't do anything crazy but his movements are just....:lmao
He's like an idiot savant short bus bastard so that's why he doesn't need to ride with the rest and why I objectify him.


----------



## Soulrollins

"Tyler Black, Tyler Black!" :lol those smarks.


----------



## NO!

The great moments in that promo came from Ambrose. The other two were average. I'm still a big fan of Rollins' work in the ring though.


----------



## Shenroe

When was taped the nxt match? Dean has changed since lol


----------



## Asenath

I am so behind. Didn't see Raw, haven't read spoilers. I need to catch up.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

He did not wear his vest  his arms are getting huge!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eddie Ray

ima leave this here...


----------



## TankOfRate

Eddie Ray said:


> ima leave this here...


What slashfiction dreams are made of.


----------



## Asenath

Eddie Ray said:


> ima leave this here...


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> ima leave this here...


Best gif ever! I wonder who came up with that spot :hmm:


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean is looking so good right now :cool2


*CHHHHUUUUUURRRRRRRCCCCCCCHHHHHHH* ikr! 




Eddie Ray said:


> ima leave this here...


:yum:


----------



## Callisto

But where are the gym pics, tho? unk3


----------



## SubZero3:16

TehJerichoFan said:


> But where are the gym pics, tho? unk3


No new ones recently 

So have this


----------



## SonoShion

Anyone the link for the Main Event match and promo?


----------



## Bryan D.

SonoShion said:


> Anyone the link for the Main Event match and promo?


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k3SNWfn8QHWSoA4pD5H

Match starts at 3:25 and the promo at 17:55.


----------



## cindel25

Who is going to comic con in Chicago? Please tell The Shield, my body is ready for them!


----------



## TankOfRate

cindel25 said:


> Who is going to comic con in Chicago? Please tell The Shield, my body is ready for them!


Oh shit they're doing conventions now? Those boys are going to get _mobbed_. I hope they do some Q&As solely for the slightly out of character man-love that will happen.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

TankOfRate said:


> Oh shit they're doing conventions now? Those boys are going to get _mobbed_. I hope they do some Q&As solely for the slightly out of character man-love that will happen.


Yup. I think they are part of the wwe panel. They are also doing autographs and photo opps...seperate and together for the photos.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

If anyone is attending the convention, and they see someone about to take a picture of Dean in the men's room -- SPEAR THEM.


----------



## Da Silva

Or, you know, just ask them to share the picture with you.


----------



## NeyNey

Can't wait for new Pics.
Just Ambrose making faces and photobombing everything again.


----------



## NeyNey

Rollins is so fucking awesome. :lmao 
Roman just as handsome as someone can be, Ambrose just Ambrose. :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


> Rollins is so fucking awesome. :lmao
> Roman just as handsome as someone can be, Ambrose just Ambrose. :mark:


Can I just say Dean's hair in the second video :faint:

Roman went over that barricade like if he had all of the time in the world :lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

thanks for posting ney ney 

LOL seth and roman kept helping the girl with her purse. I lol when dean was marching down the steps, he looked funny but cute. Maybe it was just me but the way Dean slid over the barricade and than was holding onto his belt with one hand. Dear oh mighty lol.

Was this from that auction thing that wwe was doing for charity? I remember one of the bids was to get a backstage and arena tour from the shield.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

There you go guys, Tyler Black (Seth Rollins) vs. Matt Sydal (Evan Bourne) from IWA-MS's 2005 Ted Petty Invitational.


----------



## Eulonzo

NeyNey said:


> "*...may as well be WWE Champion because let's face it, I'm the man*_. You're looking at the WWE Tag Team Champions, the best Tag Team on planet earth BAR NONE!"_


The bolded is nothing but the fucking truth.


----------



## NeyNey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> There you go guys, Tyler Black (Seth Rollins) vs. Matt Sydal (Evan Bourne) from IWA-MS's 2005 Ted Petty Invitational.


I'd love to see 9:14 with a fat Cena Fan on RAW. :clap


----------



## Amber B

NeyNey said:


> Rollins is so fucking awesome. :lmao
> Roman just as handsome as someone can be, Ambrose just Ambrose. :mark:


Summer Rae: Wait you guys use a chair to get in?
Ambrose and Rollins: Shut up!

:lmao


----------



## Smh13

dissapointed so far that the shield dont have a match at summerslam and if they dont have one come this time next week they have to interfere in a match or the ppv will be boring


----------



## kendoo

Smh13 said:


> dissapointed so far that the shield dont have a match at summerslam and if they dont have one come this time next week they have to interfere in a match or the ppv will be boring


SummerSlam and they can't add 3 of the best the roster has to offer+2 belts that's a shame:damn


----------



## Smh13

kendoo said:


> SummSlam and they can't add 3 of the best the roster has to offer+2 belts that's a shame:damn



i have a feeling they have to do something with them and will make a match including them but it will all depend on time and will be hugely disappointing if they dont have a match including atleast dean ambrose


----------



## Bushmaster

NeyNey said:


> Rollins is so fucking awesome. :lmao
> Roman just as handsome as someone can be, Ambrose just Ambrose. :mark:


:lmao awesome find. Rollins is so awesome, i know a majority like Dean more but he is just as cool.

Dean and Seth saying shut up in the end just shows how great they are :lol and Roman taking forever was great too :lmao



Spoiler: super cool picture


----------



## Amber B

SoupBro said:


> :lmao awesome find. Rollins is so awesome, i know a majority like Dean more but he is just as cool.
> 
> Dean and Seth saying shut up in the end just shows how great they are :lol and Roman taking forever was great too :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: super cool picture


Tommy!








My feels.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

That pic must be from the con today cause jason david frank is there too and he is in this pic. I was going to go but couldn't cause of travel reasons. Damn they in their gear too! Argh lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

It is from today. JDF is usually at comic con. He'll be at the NY one...and I will stalk the hell out of him.


----------



## Bryan D.

Ambrose.

:mark:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> It is from today. JDF is usually at comic con. He'll be at the NY one...and I will stalk the hell out of him.


LOL! It feels like JDF is at all the conventions. He is going to be at one out here in vegas too in Jan. I had a feeling a shield photo with him would pop up lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57

> _thekenz_
> Jealous, bitches?? #BelieveInTheShield http://t.co/xdBsYoC2Fa


thought this was funny (think it is Lita's dog)


----------



## Eulonzo

So Lita is a Shield fan? :mark: :mark: :mark:

That picture is also :mark: worthy.


----------



## Amber B

I'm looking at some photos from Comic Con today...why the fuck did Ambrose have to ruin everyone's photo with the derp face? :lmao
He's _that_ kid in the class photo.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> I'm looking at some photos from Comic Con today...why the fuck did Ambrose have to ruin everyone's photo with the derp face? :lmao
> He's _that_ kid in the class photo.


Where are the other photos?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## iamnotanugget

I met all three today at Comic Con. They were awesome. And Lita smiled and waved at me. I wanna cry!


----------



## jamal.

BaBy FireFly said:


> Where are the other photos?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/the-shield


----------



## Asenath

JY57 said:


> thought this was funny (think it is Lita's dog)


Seth's love of little dogs will never stop giving me the










reaction.


----------



## Asenath

jamal. said:


> http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/the-shield


Warning. Danger.

Here there be dragons.

Oh, look. Some people cosplayed as The Shield:


----------



## rpaj

Where are these Lita pictures, how far back do I have to go?


----------



## Asenath

rpaj said:


> Where are these Lita pictures, how far back do I have to go?


The picture of the ugly-cute little dog on the last page is Lita's dog.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Spoiler


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Warning. Danger.
> 
> Here there be dragons.
> 
> Oh, look. Some people cosplayed as The Shield:


I wonder if they actually met them? I would love to see a video of their reactions :lmao


----------



## iamnotanugget

LMAO THEY DID GET TO MEET THEM :lmao



Spoiler


----------



## SubZero3:16

:lmao :lmao

Somebody should've taped the initial meeting.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

iamnotanugget said:


> LMAO THEY DID GET TO MEET THEM :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Lmao that is great! So wish I could have gone today! Ill see them in a few weeks though right after my bday! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Da Silva

:lmao that photo is the best thing I've seen all week.


----------



## cindel25

Omg those picutres and Ambrose face... I CAN'T!!!


----------



## Asenath




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Dean in the second pic.... I don't even wanna say what he looks like in that. :


----------



## NeyNey

iamnotanugget said:


> LMAO THEY DID GET TO MEET THEM :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


So. Fucking. Awesome.

(The Roman Cosplayer looks like Big Show.)

Dean, thank you for not dissapointing me.
Many many photobombs and awesome faces. 
I love you so much.


----------



## Eulonzo

Asenath said:


> The picture of the ugly-cute little dog on the last page is Lita's dog.


It is? :mark:

That must mean Lita talked to them. Would love a video.


----------



## The Smark One

I'm hoping the shield handle the John Cena problem at SummerSlam


----------



## BaBy FireFly

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Dean in the second pic.... I don't even wanna say what he looks like in that. :


Those dimples *sigh* lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

I must say those Tag Team belts look huge in comparison to the US belt.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

That picture of The Shield and their 'clones' is the best thing I've seen for weeks, I am laughing hard.


----------



## TankOfRate

I imagine that those clones look like the guys who come into this thread crying about estrogen.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I just wanted to thank everyone in this thread for keeping me highly entertained. You guys and gals are the reason I joined this forum. 

Keep the gifs, pictures and "inappropriate" chat coming. It's A+


----------



## Bearodactyl

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Dean in the second pic.... I don't even wanna say what he looks like in that. :


Ambrose just looks like he has a chronic case of the giggles :lmao

That being said, especially in the top pic, it just seems to me like they are acutely aware of the "female interest" they have generated, and are thoroughly enjoying the swooning ladies that keep showing up at meet&greets. 

So show of hands, how many of you ladies wish they were in the position of the girl @top-right with Rollins' hand placed gently on her shoulders? :lmao


----------



## Eddie Ray

tylermoxreigns said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone in this thread for keeping me highly entertained. You guys and gals are the reason I joined this forum.
> 
> Keep the gifs, pictures and "inappropriate" chat coming. It's A+


this thread is GOAT thread. best place to be in the whole forum. bitching free, mark wars free. 99% BS free (some morons seep through the cracks)


----------



## Eddie Ray

Bearodactyl said:


> Ambrose just looks like he has a chronic case of the giggles :lmao
> 
> That being said, especially in the top pic, it just seems to me like they are acutely aware of the "female interest" they have generated, and are thoroughly enjoying the swooning ladies that keep showing up at meet&greets.
> 
> So show of hands, how many of you ladies wish they were in the position of the girl @top-right with Rollins' hand placed gently on her shoulders? :lmao


my jealously cannot be quantified...


----------



## Asenath

I'm just gonna say it. Dean looks so high.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Bearodactyl said:


> So show of hands, how many of you ladies wish they were in the *position* of the girl *top*-right with *Rollins*' hand placed gently on her shoulders? :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Asenath

So, are they teaching ship-tease in developmental now?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> So, are they teaching ship-tease in developmental now?


The Shield seems to be the only ones taking lessons. Notice Roman's arm, this was pre Mania. In the first gif, look at where Rollins' hand goes before he reaches up for Dean.

Could as well throw in these more recent ones. (well recent gifs, still pre mania)



















What is Dean doing to Roman's leg? Is he trying to bite it?


----------



## Asenath

Wouldn't you?


----------



## Amber B

Bearodactyl said:


> So show of hands, how many of you ladies wish they were in the position of the girl @top-right with Rollins' hand placed gently on her shoulders? :lmao


Not me. I'm not going to pay $70 to take a formal photo with guys I'd lose my morals for. Especially that crazy fuck in the middle.


----------



## Asenath

Amber B said:


> Not me. I'm not going to pay $70 to take a formal photo with guys I'd lose my morals for. Especially that crazy fuck in the middle.


I know, right? I'd be surreptitiously trying to rub my booty on somebody and get removed by security.


----------



## Striketeam

I can't wait until Ambrose finally gets his singles run. If you didn't start watching him until he appeared on WWE TV then you haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Asenath

I am eager for the Inevitable Rollins v Ambrose feud.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Where's the video of seth interview w the guy and dean pops up? Its at 51 seconds. Theres quite a few things in that I haven't seen.

*edit* nevermind I found it but right before that they show dean in a match and he is hanging his tongue out...which match is that from...obviously fcw but which one?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truk83

If you could recreate The Shield, who would have been your three men? The only member for me that would have stayed would have been Ambrose. The other two Reigns, and Rollins would not have been in The Shield. I feel like Reigns wasn't even ready to debut, but Rollins should have come in as a babyface with a strong build.

My Shield would have consisted of these three men, Dean Ambrose, Ryback, and Big E Langston. Ambrose would have been the clear cut leader. The other two would have been a violent, and nasty tag team of muscle. I feel like Ryback, and Langston would have looked extremely intimidating in SWAT gear. With Ambrose at the lead I feel like this Shield would have been much more threatening in almost every way. Just these three men would have been perfect back when they debuted The Shield imo. How about you?


----------



## Eddie Ray

truk83 said:


> If you could recreate The Shield, who would have been your three men? The only member for me that would have stayed would have been Ambrose. The other two Reigns, and Rollins would not have been in The Shield. I feel like Reigns wasn't even ready to debut, but Rollins should have come in as a babyface with a strong build.
> 
> My Shield would have consisted of these three men, Dean Ambrose, Ryback, and Big E Langston. Ambrose would have been the clear cut leader. The other two would have been a violent, and nasty tag team of muscle. I feel like Ryback, and Langston would have looked extremely intimidating in SWAT gear. With Ambrose at the lead I feel like this Shield would have been much more threatening in almost every way. Just these three men would have been perfect back when they debuted The Shield imo. How about you?


:ambrose2

I couldn't imagine anything worse than Ambrose being stuck with those two muscle heads. 

the team is fine as it is with all 3 providing something unique to the team.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

truk83 said:


> If you could recreate The Shield, who would have been your three men? The only member for me that would have stayed would have been Ambrose. The other two Reigns, and Rollins would not have been in The Shield. I feel like Reigns wasn't even ready to debut, but Rollins should have come in as a babyface with a strong build.
> 
> My Shield would have consisted of these three men, Dean Ambrose, Ryback, and Big E Langston. Ambrose would have been the clear cut leader. The other two would have been a violent, and nasty tag team of muscle. I feel like Ryback, and Langston would have looked extremely intimidating in SWAT gear. With Ambrose at the lead I feel like this Shield would have been much more threatening in almost every way. Just these three men would have been perfect back when they debuted The Shield imo. How about you?


*shudders at the thought of ryback and big e in the swat gear* um how about nooooooooo lol


----------



## vault21

Did anyone notice how beefed up Ambrose and Rollins's arms looked like on Raw?


----------



## Asenath

truk83 said:


> If you could recreate The Shield, who would have been your three men? The only member for me that would have stayed would have been Ambrose. The other two Reigns, and Rollins would not have been in The Shield. I feel like Reigns wasn't even ready to debut, but Rollins should have come in as a babyface with a strong build.
> 
> My Shield would have consisted of these three men, *Dean Ambrose, Ryback, and Big E Langston*. Ambrose would have been the clear cut leader. The other two would have been a violent, and nasty tag team of muscle. I feel like Ryback, and Langston would have looked extremely intimidating in SWAT gear. With Ambrose at the lead I feel like this Shield would have been much more threatening in almost every way. Just these three men would have been perfect back when they debuted The Shield imo. How about you?


Stop it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RyBack. Just no.


----------



## Bryan D.

Ryback, Big E and Ambrose.

:ti


----------



## Bearodactyl

truk83 said:


> If you could recreate The Shield, who would have been your three men? The only member for me that would have stayed would have been Ambrose. The other two Reigns, and Rollins would not have been in The Shield. I feel like Reigns wasn't even ready to debut, but Rollins should have come in as a babyface with a strong build.
> 
> My Shield would have consisted of these three men, Dean Ambrose, Ryback, and Big E Langston. Ambrose would have been the clear cut leader. The other two would have been a violent, and nasty tag team of muscle. I feel like Ryback, and Langston would have looked extremely intimidating in SWAT gear. With Ambrose at the lead I feel like this Shield would have been much more threatening in almost every way. Just these three men would have been perfect back when they debuted The Shield imo. How about you?


The way you describe it sounds like the Wyatt Family in SWAT gear. If I could recreate The Shield, with the knowledge I have today, I would have done it EXACTLY like this. Rollins. Reigns. Ambrose. 
If it ain't broke, why try and fix it?


----------



## Mister Hands

truk83 said:


> If you could recreate The Shield, who would have been your three men? The only member for me that would have stayed would have been Ambrose. The other two Reigns, and Rollins would not have been in The Shield. I feel like Reigns wasn't even ready to debut, but Rollins should have come in as a babyface with a strong build.
> 
> My Shield would have consisted of these three men, Dean Ambrose, Ryback, and Big E Langston. Ambrose would have been the clear cut leader. The other two would have been a violent, and nasty tag team of muscle. I feel like Ryback, and Langston would have looked extremely intimidating in SWAT gear. With Ambrose at the lead I feel like this Shield would have been much more threatening in almost every way. Just these three men would have been perfect back when they debuted The Shield imo. How about you?


Thus wiping out 8 solid months of wonderful 6-man tags. No thank you sir. A few months ago, I might have looked at swapping Reigns out, but he's acquitted himself just fine.


----------



## NeyNey

The Shield meets The Shield.

1:54

Rollins: "_What's goin' on Dude!!_" :lmao 

Lol @ The girl "_Thank you...!_" 
Translation: "_Time for you to *fuck off*!!!_"


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> WWE Tag Team champion Roman Reigns of The Shield recently spoke with Triblive.com to promote Sunday's WWE SummerSlam pay-per-view. Here are some highlights of what he said about:
> 
> *His Wrestling Heritage (The Rock, Yokozuna, Umaga & More):*
> 
> “I come from very strong family. My heritage is strong within this business. I was gifted with a certain set of genetics. I'm athletic. I like to think I'm not a bad looking guy. One of the jokes we always talk about, as long as I can put a little oil on my arms, wet my hair and I'll be alright.”
> 
> *The Shield's Debut in WWE Last Year: *
> 
> “'It was pretty much unexpected. I heard some rumors we would possibly do something at Hell in a Cell. That kind of folded. We waited a few weeks to get to Survivor Series. Once we got the green light, we just kicked the door down."
> 
> *Working With Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins.*
> 
> “'Being paired up with them has been an awesome experience. For me, I don't even feel like I'm scratching the surface yet. I'm just now starting to let my hair down,' said Reigns. "


A little interview with ROMAN REIGNS. :mark:


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

truk83 said:


> If you could recreate The Shield, who would have been your three men? The only member for me that would have stayed would have been Ambrose. The other two Reigns, and Rollins would not have been in The Shield. I feel like Reigns wasn't even ready to debut, but Rollins should have come in as a babyface with a strong build.
> 
> My Shield would have consisted of these three men, Dean Ambrose, Ryback, and Big E Langston. Ambrose would have been the clear cut leader. The other two would have been a violent, and nasty tag team of muscle. I feel like Ryback, and Langston would have looked extremely intimidating in SWAT gear. With Ambrose at the lead I feel like this Shield would have been much more threatening in almost every way. Just these three men would have been perfect back when they debuted The Shield imo. How about you?


So you made that combination just because you like seeing huge men in SWAT gear? :lmao

There's nobody less appropriate for the shield than Big E Langston. He's a fun guy, he can't be serious all the time. He's even doing comedy in his current role.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The only good that would come from Big E in SWAT gear would be that myself and many other Raw viewers wouldn't have to see his ass eat his tights week in and week out.


----------



## Eddie Ray

tylermoxreigns said:


> The only good that would come from Big E in SWAT gear would be that myself and many other Raw viewers wouldn't have to see his ass eat his tights week in and week out.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Asenath

tylermoxreigns said:


> The only good that would come from Big E in SWAT gear would be that myself and many other Raw viewers wouldn't have to see his ass eat his tights week in and week out.


That would make Vince McMahon a sad panda.










You don't want to make Vince sad, do you?


----------



## SubZero3:16

> I like to think I'm not a bad looking guy. One of the jokes we always talk about, as long as I can put a little oil on my arms, wet my hair and I'll be alright.”


Well isn't it cute how modest he is?

I mean who's looking at the other two in this pic?


----------



## Bushmaster

He must have had a busy night :hmm:


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> He must have had a busy night :hmm:


He is too adorable. Such a natural babyface.


----------



## Bushmaster

a fucking promo from the Shield :mark: 

Ambrose killing it right now


----------



## Kratosx23

Ambrose is a killer on the mic. 

"If Andre The Giant's ghost isn't in that battle royal, then I ain't losing at SummerSlam." :lmao

It's time for Ambrose to be one of the top 3 or 4 guys in the company once he drops the US title. He needs a major push.


----------



## Snothlisberger

Dean Ambrose in a one minute promo can say more and evoke more emotion than 99% of all wrestlers in a 15 minute promo


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Ambrose with that killer promo ahhh :mark:


----------



## What A Maneuver

I can't believe they were allowed to speak. And Ambrose is going to have a challenger for his title? Crazy.


----------



## SubZero3:16

And just like that the shield is in Summerslam. And how good were they on the mic tonight? All three of them sounded great and convincing.


----------



## x78

That Ambrose promo reminded me of the first time I saw him, in FCW. Too bad he's going to be on the pre-show while the fucking Total Divas get a spot on the PPV fpalm


----------



## Asenath

SoupBro said:


> He must have had a busy night :hmm:


Puppy time!


----------



## The Smark One

Rollins had one of his better promos tonight. The whole new generation thing could lead to more feuds


----------



## Bryan D.

Rollins: "_Oh shit_"

Brilliant. :lol


----------



## DCR

I can't find the time to watch all of WWE's hours and hours of weekly programming so I naturally miss a lot of what's going on, and I may be wrong...

It just seems like I have yet to see the Shield in any kind of meaningful feud yet. The WWE seems to either throw 3 random guys together to face them, like at Wrestlemania; or they just pick a guy who isn't doing anything to take them on, like tonight with RVD. There's no reason for the match to happen... I just feel like they could put more into the group than just having them jump someone with no reason every week.


----------



## Bushmaster

That could be the face of Seth after Amber throws away the key to her dungeon. Leaving them locked in together.


Just watched the promo 2 more times and it was great, it wasn't like other times where Dean shined while the other 2 were just there. They all did great with Dean leading the pack of course. Roman didn't do his usual scream and actually talked which was great. Seth was fantastic and Ambrose was better than fantastic. Glad they got some Raw promo time, they really took this opportunity and ran with it.


----------



## The Enforcer

Loved the Shield's promo tonight and it's really a shame they don't get mic time every single week. RVD/Ambrose should be a pretty good match but I don't understand them not actually being on the PPV. I get wanting to promote Total Divas but bumping a champion and a guy like RVD in favor of a 2 minute Diva match is idiotic. Hopefully they feud until at least NOC.

Big Show/Henry vs. Rollins and Reigns doesn't really interest me. We've seen Show in monster teams before and they're never entertaining. I wouldn't be that surprised if they took the straps just because none of the other current teams are at the Shield's level and will take quite a bit of time to get there.


----------



## Eulonzo

Disses icons and say they are the past etc

Puts over Andre the Giant randomly

:ambrose


----------



## SubZero3:16

Big Show's music hits




























This new outfit is working for me


----------



## Asenath

And Reigns gives nary a fuck.

I swear Miss Sandra back there is taking Ambrose's pants in, in the ass area.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

It's amazing what a little promo can do. Really solid couple of minutes by them last night. 

Have to say I have loved watching each of these guys improve week in and week out. Whether it be cutting promos, physique, general ring work and presence there is no doubt that all three of them are legit and having a fun time throughout the process. Just as a fan its really compelling, rewarding and enjoyable to watch. 

Side note: Ambrose ditching the tactical vest is :homer


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

That was awesome! A PROMO. BY THE SHIELD. :mark:

This Shield vs. "Old Generation"-thing could be good.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> And Reigns gives nary a fuck.
> 
> I swear Miss Sandra back there is taking Ambrose's pants in, in the ass area.


Reigns was not impressed :lol

Not Miss Sandra, dat booty is growing!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns was not impressed :lol
> 
> Not Miss Sandra, dat booty is growing!


ALL DAT CROSSFIT


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> ALL DAT CROSSFIT


----------



## Jacare

Reigns definitely seems to be the best Shield member at this point. I think he'll go the farthest too.


----------



## Bryan D.

LOL, loved Ambrose's reaction to the Show's return.


----------



## NeyNey

Oh Ambrose. :clap

Promo was awesome.
"_Who's in this Battle Royal? Anybody who can beat me?... No_." :lmao
Rollins part was also great! :clap Loved his reaction to Big Shows return. "_Oh Shiiii..._"

And I'm glad we have a match on Summerslam instead of nothing. :yum: :mark:
Remember guys, some day Ambrose is main eventing Wrestlemania, this is just the beginning of the prologue.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Enforcer said:


> Loved the Shield's promo tonight and it's really a shame they don't get mic time every single week. RVD/Ambrose should be a pretty good match but I don't understand them not actually being on the PPV. I get wanting to promote Total Divas but bumping a champion and a guy like RVD in favor of a 2 minute Diva match is idiotic. Hopefully they feud until at least NOC.
> 
> Big Show/Henry vs. Rollins and Reigns doesn't really interest me. We've seen Show in monster teams before and they're never entertaining. I wouldn't be that surprised if they took the straps just because none of the other current teams are at the Shield's level and will take quite a bit of time to get there.


I for one, like the idea of Henry/Show vs. Shield. And I agree that I would rather see Ambrose vs. RVD on the main show but I understand it. Like you said, the Total Divas match will last 2 mins, maybe 5 mins tops. It will be a buffer in between two of the big matches to calm the crowd down. At least being on the pre show will give RVD and Ambrose the opportunity to have decent 15 min. match or so.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Big Show's music hits


Could not stop laughing when I first saw that.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> That was awesome! A PROMO. BY THE SHIELD. :mark:
> 
> This Shield vs. "Old Generation"-thing could be good.


Yeah, kind of like WCW's New Blood vs. The Millionaires Club. Only difference is that The Shield vs. Old Generation would actually be entertaining.


----------



## PUNKY

so i just got round to watching nxt with ambrose vs neville from last week,i honestly dont know why some people were saying it was a bad match i thought it was a great performance by both men,not sure if theyve worked together before but im looking forward to the 6 man tag at the next set of tapings :mark::mark: also another great promo by the boys on raw,i like that roman didnt scream at the end like he usually does :lol


----------



## Davion McCool

Loved that little promo, may be the first time that Reigns has ever outperformed Ambrose in a promo.

Also love the new look from Ambrose. Are we witnessing the slowest strip-tease ever? In a few years time he'll be in wrestling trunks. We have a long way to go til then.


----------



## Bryan D.

england66 said:


> so i just got round to watching nxt with ambrose vs neville from last week,i honestly dont know why some people were saying it was a bad match i thought it was a great performance by both men,not sure if theyve worked together before but im looking forward to the 6 man tag at the next set of tapings :mark::mark: also another great promo by the boys on raw,i like that roman didnt scream at the end like he usually does :lol


Ambrose/Neville didn't suck. It wasn't just as good as people thought it would be.


----------



## Amber B

Davion McCool said:


> Loved that little promo, _may be the first time that Reigns has ever outperformed Ambrose in a promo._
> 
> Also love the new look from Ambrose. Are we witnessing the slowest strip-tease ever? In a few years time he'll be in wrestling trunks. We have a long way to go til then.


Eh, I wouldn't go that far but Reigns has been holding his own for a good couple of months now. Instead of yelling at the end of every promo and grimacing, he's now the balance between the other two and reiterates the group's point without the arrogance the other two hold.

Reigns = Ego
Ambrose= Id
Rollins= Super Ego


----------



## SubZero3:16

Davion McCool said:


> Loved that little promo, may be the first time that Reigns has ever outperformed Ambrose in a promo.
> 
> Also love the new look from Ambrose. Are we witnessing the slowest strip-tease ever?* In a few year*s time he'll be in wrestling trunks. We have a long way to go til then.


A FEW YEARS??? Sorry, I can't wait that long. I'm giving it until after Wrestlemania XXX.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

I am glad there is some sort of story for them again, they have been irrelevant for a while since they've won the belts, glad that Dean will have a solid match with RVD on the kick off show and that they got to cut a promo last night... the Andre's ghost comment was epic.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> A FEW YEARS??? Sorry, I can't wait that long. I'm giving it until after Wrestlemania XXX.


That's what I am saying!! Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lezio

Great promo, i actually liked Reigns part more than i did Rollins'....to me the former felt real, the latter a little forced


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Am I the only one who felt that Reigns was a bit flat in their recent promo? I don't know what it is about him but for me he's a little up and down, more than the others. However, I suppose it's all personal preference with these three right? That's what makes them so strong.

Either way I'm just glad they're getting mic time again.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Am I the only one who felt that Reigns was a bit flat in their recent promo? I don't know what it is about him but for me he's a little up and down, more than the others. However, I suppose it's all personal preference with these three right? That's what makes them so strong.
> 
> Either way I'm just glad they're getting mic time again.


Nope. He sounded more calm and in control of his delivery to me.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nope. He sounded more calm and in control of his delivery to me.


I think it's his calmness and monotone that sometimes makes me switch off. Then again anything is better than him just shouting 'BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD'. Maybe I'm just being picky.


----------



## Black Jesus

I really hope the Shield break up around Survivor Series. They have been extremely boring as of late. All they do is go and beat up some random people and defend their tag titles against some jobbers at a PPV. It is getting repetitive and stale quick. It seems now they will feud with Big Show, Henry, and RVD, another throw together team, which will end with the Shield losing at the next PPV.

They need something new to do.


----------



## Callisto

Here come the obligatory Tumblr pics.










I just have no words. None. He just sucked them all out of my mouth like a vacuum. :moyes1










Dead @ me thinking he was carrying a bloodied baby prop. :lol

Now let's talk about those Smackdown spoilers, because it honestly makes me a bit sad.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I miss that hooded vest but I also like what he is wearing now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

Spoiler: Roman Reigns


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SoupBro said:


>


Lol at langston

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sarcasma

Davion McCool said:


> Loved that little promo, may be the first time that Reigns has ever outperformed Ambrose in a promo.
> 
> Also love the new look from Ambrose. Are we witnessing the slowest strip-tease ever? In a few years time he'll be in wrestling trunks. We have a long way to go til then.


"Outperformed"...a..no. You hear the pop Ambrose got once he was finished.


----------



## Chrome

SoupBro said:


> Spoiler: Roman Reigns


Big E. :lol


----------



## NO!

tylermoxreigns said:


> Am I the only one who felt that Reigns was a bit flat in their recent promo? I don't know what it is about him but for me he's a little up and down, more than the others. However, I suppose it's all personal preference with these three right? That's what makes them so strong.
> 
> Either way I'm just glad they're getting mic time again.


I'm not sure how some people reach the conclusion that Reigns is the best of the group. I'll be kind enough to say that he has improved slightly since his debut, but he is still very inconsistent with delivering his promos and they come across as lifeless to me. Everything about him suggests that he's still in the developing stage, whereas Ambrose looks like arguably the most dedicated guy on the roster who is ready and willing to take over the company on his own. His attitude and delivery just blows what the other two are doing out of the water, even though Rollins is really good. 

I actually wasn't familiar with Moxley at all before he was signed by the company. Sure, I had seen him once or twice in Dragongate, but that was it. I've gone back and watched his promos from the past, and I've observed his work in WWE with scrutiny, and am convinced that he has the "IT" factor. He just screams future breakout star to me. I'm a big fan of The Shield and would like to see them survive till at least Wrestlemania, but once Ambrose drifts away into singles action permanently, I'm firmly convinced that he's going to be a pretty big deal.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> I miss that hooded vest but I also like what he is wearing now.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NO! said:


> I'm not sure how some people reach the conclusion that Reigns is the best of the group. I'll be kind enough to say that he has improved slightly since his debut, but he is still very inconsistent with delivering his promos and *they come across as lifeless to me.* Everything about him suggests that he's still in the developing stage, whereas Ambrose looks like arguably the most dedicated guy on the roster who is ready and willing to take over the company on his own. His attitude and delivery just blows what the other two are doing out of the water, even though Rollins is really good.
> 
> I actually wasn't familiar with Moxley at all before he was signed by the company. Sure, I had seen him once or twice in Dragongate, but that was it. I've gone back and watched his promos from the past, and I've observed his work in WWE with scrutiny, and am convinced that he has the "IT" factor. He just screams future breakout star to me. I'm a big fan of The Shield and would like to see them survive till at least Wrestlemania, but once Ambrose drifts away into singles action permanently, I'm firmly convinced that he's going to be a pretty big deal.



:agree:
:clap

This is everything I wanted to say in my post but just didn't know how to word it quite right. Especially the bit in bold.

I understand that Roman is supposed to be 'the heavy' of the group, so him being calm is sort of needed but every once in a while I want to see SOMETHING, some form of emotion. I just think he's yet to find the right balance within the delivery of his words.

As for Ambrose it's the little things that he does that make him so good. Like his facial expressions or the tone of his voice, when he emphasises certain words, or just kicks and punches the barricade. 

This could simply just be down to one having built more of their character background than the other. I also just want to say this is not meant as knock to Reigns in any way because he is very good at doing what he is needed for within The Shield. Anyway, they all still have time to improve and there is no doubt about it they are three very promising guys who will each have incredible careers, in their own way, within the company.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> Spoiler: Roman Reigns


Big E with dat photobomb :lol

Oh look my favourite Reigns gif ever.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> - The Wyatt Family is a major Triple H project right now and the feeling is that they're getting ready for a big push, in a sense *they're being groomed for The Shield's spot. There is a lot of talk about The Shield being moved down.* With recent Triple H projects like Kharma and Sin Cara bombing, he's likely going to go hard with The Wyatts.












I like the Wyatt's and all but I think Shield has more potential than them. Each of the three guys in the Shield could be main event guys easily while I honestly couldn't see fe. Erick Rowan as the WWE Champion.


----------



## Asenath

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I like the Wyatt's and all but I think Shield has more potential than them. Each of the three guys in the Shield could be main event guys easily while I honestly couldn't see fe. Erick Rowan as the WWE Champion.


Where's this from?


----------



## Bryan D.

Rowan kinda sucks. He's very green but so was Roman Reigns before The Shield. Nevertheless, Wyatt and Harper are very talented and they're capable of taking The Shield's spot. They're not exciting in he ring like Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins, but I think these 2 guys will surprise some of you.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> Where's this from?


Are you asking about the picture? Can not tell if its a gif since I am on my phone. If so it is from his three hour shoot interview before he was signed to wwe.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Asenath said:


> Where's this from?


SmartkMarkVideo's shoot interview they did with him before signing with WWE.



Bryan D. said:


> Rowan kinda sucks. He's very green but so was Roman Reigns before The Shield. Nevertheless, Wyatt and Harper are very talented and they're capable of taking The Shield's spot. They're not exciting in he ring like Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins, but I think these 2 guys will surprise some of you.


I'm not saying he sucks but I just don't see him as a potential main event draw.


----------



## NO!

How about keeping both groups fresh? Not sure why one has to take the back seat to the other.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NO! said:


> How about keeping both groups fresh? Not sure why one has to take the back seat to the other.


This. Both The Shield/Wyatts are so different and definitely have a lot of potential, both seperately and in a feud together.


----------



## UCSM

I don't care if Seth gets the least number of votes but I still believe that he is going to end up as WWE's top face in future. His ring-work is far better than Roman/Dean and he is also VERY good on mic. Overall - he makes a better WWE superstar than Dean or Roman. All three guys are very talented but Seth just stands out.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NO! said:


> How about keeping both groups fresh? Not sure why one has to take the back seat to the other.


Yup. Can't see why there wouldn't be room for both of them. If they're really trying to make SD! relevant again, why not put Shield or Wyatt's mainly appear in there and the other stay at RAW?


----------



## SubZero3:16

There is more than enough room on the roster for the Wyatts and The Shield. They have completely different gimmicks. The Wyatts seemed to be geared towards a more supernatural storyline with Kane and the Shield is about taking out the corporation. It would only be Creative's lack of creative direction that would be the demise of either group.


----------



## THANOS

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Yup. Can't see why there wouldn't be room for both of them. If they're really trying to make SD! relevant again, why not put Shield or Wyatt's mainly appear in there and the other stay at RAW?


Seeing as there have been reports of them trying to build back up Smackdown in hopes of landing a better tv deal, this is an idea they should heavily consider. They could easily send RVD, Ryback and the Shield over to Smackdown to be the top guys there and replace Orton who'll be the top heel on RAW, sign an old big name like Steiner to add some star power, and call up a few guys from NXT (An "in shape" Kassius Ohno, Adrian Neville, and Corey Graves). Adding these guys would instantly freshen up Smackdown again. They could also send Rey over there when he returns from the DL for his last remaining years.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Pretty decent interview with Seth. Nice to get to hear from him. 

http://sethrollins.org/2013/08/seth-speaks-with-eloonline/



> WWE Summer Slam takes place in Los Angeles on August 18, Eric Lopez and the Man they call Mike talk to WWE’s Seth Rollins about being part of the Shield with Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns and the impact they have made in the WWE. Rollins shares his thoughts on some of the highlights of his career including coming up from FCW, being part of the Shield , debuting in the WWE at the Survivor Series in 2012, winning the tag team titles with Reigns against Kane and Daniel Bryan. Rollins also talks about how and why the Shield has worked so good together. Rollins also discusses the history of the Florida Territory in Wrestling, wrestling in Central Florida area, the new WWE Performing center in Orlando and a lot more.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

THANOS said:


> Seeing as there have been reports of them trying to build back up Smackdown in hopes of landing a better tv deal, this is an idea they should heavily consider. They could easily send RVD, Ryback and the Shield over to Smackdown to be the top guys there and replace Orton who'll be the top heel on RAW, sign an old big name like Steiner to add some star power, and call up a few guys from NXT (An "in shape" Kassius Ohno, Adrian Neville, and Corey Graves). Adding these guys would instantly freshen up Smackdown again. They could also send Rey over there when he returns from the DL for his last remaining years.


Great idea except for Steiner. His last run was terrible and I don't think he would be a good fit nowadays.


----------



## mgman

Is this legit:


----------



## SubZero3:16

mgman said:


> Is this legit:


:lmao

I saw that pic months ago, apparently it's a few years old. If my hair looked like that I would've been drinking too.


----------



## PUNKY

[/QUOTE]

 wow what a difference a couple of years make :lol


----------



## TheWFEffect

england66 said:


>


 wow what a difference a couple of years make :lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## BarneyArmy

What would you guys say are the shields best matches.


----------



## Bushmaster

TLC Match of course, there very first PPV match did not disappoint at all. Every PPV match theyve had as a team has been great but that was easily their best.


----------



## mgman

TheWFEffect said:


> wow what a difference a couple of years make :lol










[/QUOTE]

I really didn't think Seth Rollins would do something like this...


----------



## SubZero3:16

BarneyArmy said:


> What would you guys say are the shields best matches.


TLC 2012

The ones post wrestlemania with Team Hell No.

The one in England with Team Hell No and The Undertaker.

That PPV that they went against Cena, Sheamus and Ryback.

Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins

MITB Shield vs The Usos


----------



## King BOOKAH

The shield just got worked HARD by Xavier Woods and Corey Graves.. That match was better than ANYTHING from raw the last few weeks.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The recent NXT match with Graves, Neville and Woods was actually pretty damn good; definitely up there as one of the best Shield matches. The wrestling in that match from all involved was WAY better than some of the stuff I've seen by the main roster on Raw/SD in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bryan D.

Rollins was awesome in that match. He made Xavier Woods like like a beast.

:rollins


----------



## King BOOKAH

Bryan D. said:


> Rollins was awesome in that match. He made Xavier Woods like like a beast.
> 
> :rollins


You're out of your mind...

Xavier Woods is a beast.. Surly you aren't implying that Reigns, carried anyone in this match? He actually did a poor job of selling during the entire match and things like Grave's reversal, one of the most amazing reversals I have seen in ages was not due to Reigns.

There are guys still in NXT that are as good if not better than these guys but only time will tell how they develop. Graves is ready right now.


----------



## Asenath

MoxleyMoxx said:


> SmartkMarkVideo's shoot interview they did with him before signing with WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying he sucks but I just don't see him as a potential main event draw.


I know. I've seen the shoot. I mean where did the report come from? 

I was under the impression The Shield was a HHH Developmental project.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Shield need a purpose now. I still love them, but what's the direction? They're just literally floundering and occasionally dishing out some justice for whatever reason. The writers need to give them direction, come up with a fucking storyline already.


----------



## Amber B

NO! said:


> I'm not sure how some people reach the conclusion that Reigns is the best of the group. I'll be kind enough to say that he has improved slightly since his debut, but he is still very inconsistent with delivering his promos and they come across as lifeless to me. Everything about him suggests that he's still in the developing stage, whereas Ambrose looks like arguably the most dedicated guy on the roster who is ready and willing to take over the company on his own. His attitude and delivery just blows what the other two are doing out of the water, even though Rollins is really good.
> 
> I actually wasn't familiar with Moxley at all before he was signed by the company. Sure, I had seen him once or twice in Dragongate, but that was it. I've gone back and watched his promos from the past, and I've observed his work in WWE with scrutiny, and am convinced that he has the "IT" factor. He just screams future breakout star to me. I'm a big fan of The Shield and would like to see them survive till at least Wrestlemania, but once Ambrose drifts away into singles action permanently, I'm firmly convinced that he's going to be a pretty big deal.


Ambrose knows that when he's in the ring or doing a promo, that camera is on him and will milk the fuck out of it until it cuts to someone else. Even then, he will still be theatrical. Most indy guys just don't know how to do that, look awkward as hell doing that or have a habit of looking at the Tron constantly (I'm looking at you Bryan during your first few months in WWE). 

Will they build the company around him? Not at all but they would be absolute fools to not prepare him to be their top main event heel. Not only should be their strong heel but he's a strong heel that isn't one dimensional. He's a chicken shit heel, a paranoid heel, a goofy heel, a controlling psycho heel and a troll heel all wrapped in one. He has too much going on his head for it to be wasted.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Asenath said:


> I know. I've seen the shoot. I mean where did the report come from?
> 
> I was under the impression The Shield was a HHH Developmental project.


Oops, sorry! Read it from LordsOfPain. Might be just dirt sheets though.

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/Why_Triple_H_Is_Pushing_The_Wyatt_Family_Indy_Stars_Set_for_WWE_Tryout_Camp_Attendance.html


----------



## NeyNey

Match on NXT was great! 

Can't believe nobody gifed dat GOAT sell of Rollins yet.
Second half of the match was fantastic.


----------



## Smh13

Arnold Tricky said:


> Shield need a purpose now. I still love them, but what's the direction? They're just literally floundering and occasionally dishing out some justice for whatever reason. The writers need to give them direction, come up with a fucking storyline already.


Yea i agree,i think they should be set up to attack the wyatt family in the coming months setting up a big match at survivor series and then on to tlc for an epic conclusion with them all entering the royal rumble in january and then splitting up after that to set up a match for them all at wrestlemania,wwe could easily work that to sell out ppv's in the coming months because its without saying that with cena gone they're going to need an extra couple of superstars to come up and sell a couple of ppv's along with orton,bryan etc


----------



## Davion McCool

Wow, I managed to get negative votes for one suggestion that Reigns did better than Ambrose in a single promo :s. I'm as big an Ambrose mark as any of you, but this is a little silly.

I thought Ambrose's contribution to the last promo on RAW was surprisingly by-the-numbers for him, and Reigns had a nice few touches and really put in more of his personality into it, which is always good to see.

..though watching it now again, I guess I was wrong. From an objective point of view Ambrose's part was just plain better, from the inflection in his voice, the pacing, mannerisms, head movements, etc. There is so much he does in an average promo that you can just take for granted. Meanwhile, Rollins might actually be getting worse. I wish I could just get Rollins in a room (no, not for that reason) and tell him to use a tone of voice other than his fake angry one in a promo. He's the only one of the three who still sounds like he is just reading lines off of a script now, which is really worrying.


----------



## Asenath

The problem with Rollins won't be mended until his inevitable face turn.


----------



## NeyNey

I have no Prob with heel Rollins.
I personally like him in Promos and I don't feel like he forces his voice into an angry tone anymore.
And different from almost everybody else here, I don't even know if I wanna see him as a face... Hopefully he'll not be boring when the turn comes.
He's fucking entertaining now.


----------



## BehindYou

When wrestling as a tag team, Reigns and Rollins should end matches like this weeks 6 man tag on NXT.

Rolling powerbomb into the turnbuckle followed by reigns spear looked fantastic.


----------



## Stroker Ace

After watching that NXT match, I'm gonna need some gifs of Seth selling for X, cause that was just too hilarious.


----------



## JY57

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuWABdQV6j4

The Shield were in the BackStage Fallout For Smackdown (2:51 Mark)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuWABdQV6j4
> 
> The Shield were in the BackStage Fallout For Smackdown (2:51 Mark)


:faint:

dat PROMO. :mark: I know I say this a lot but that was seriously AWESOME. Ambrose KILLING it right there.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuWABdQV6j4
> 
> The Shield were in the BackStage Fallout For Smackdown (2:51 Mark)


Loved it! Thanks!


----------



## MrSmallPackage

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuWABdQV6j4
> 
> The Shield were in the BackStage Fallout For Smackdown (2:51 Mark)


Seeds planted for a Ambrose/Rollins-feud and I'm loving it.

"You're playing chess with Bobby Fischer", hahaha!


----------



## NeyNey

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuWABdQV6j4
> 
> The Shield were in the BackStage Fallout For Smackdown (2:51 Mark)


"_Hey, It's fine... it's fine. _" *smiles*

JESUS THIS MOTHERFUCKER IS SO* GENIOUS*!


----------



## SonoShion

Loved the _Duuuude!_.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

'IT AIN'T FINE!!!'


----------



## SubZero3:16

That backstage promo :watson

I'm officially more pumped for Summerslam than I was for Mania. :mark:


----------



## BehindYou

If rumors of SD going to 3 hours are true they better start including things like that backstage promo...

The problem with feuds now is they never feel personal, they never feel like they extend more than a minute either side of a match..... I miss dudes attacking each other in the super market, or their houses or even just showing their still pissed with each other in additional segments.


Anything to see Ambrose attack RVD at some kind of ECW convention.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I know I'm late with this but man, just got done watching Shield's match from NXT and it was pretty damn good! Rollins and Reigns should definitely start using that turnbuckle bomb/spear combination more often. 

also what's with Graves's finisher being renamed again? First it was Fuller Leglock, then 13th Step, now Lucky 13. What next?


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Blommen

that hounds of justice shirt Reigns is wearing is pretty sweet.


----------



## Amber B

80 something degrees and that motherfucker is forever wearing a leather jacket. He was born to play the guy from the wrong side of the tracks in a movie.


----------



## cindel25

Poor Sethie...was ranting and raving that his boyfriend Dean got knock the eff out. 

Lol at Dean trying to calm him down.....DAT PROMO. We need more of these WWE!!!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Why is he wearing a leather jacket? LOL!!! God I love that weirdo!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Best looking guy in the WWE is Randy Orton? I think not.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Best looking guy in the WWE is Randy Orton? I think not.


:agree:


----------



## Davion McCool

IT AIN'T FINE is officially my favourite thing that Rollins has said in a promo, ever now. The relationship between him and Ambrose is just golden, maybe I should stop complaining and just enjoy it . Rollins is the less popular kid who follows the big bully around and goes crazy in the style of a small yappy dog when he is insulted. Intimidating Rollins is not, but maybe that isn't the point?

I love how different each member of the SHIELD's character is. Rollins mouthing off and jumping about, Reigns just brooding and Ambrose taking the spotlight to calmly talk some smack and get in his opponent's head.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

What does seths shirt say? All I can make out is the word kills.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78

BaBy FireFly said:


> What does seths shirt say? All I can make out is the word kills.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's a Glamour Kills t-shirt.

http://www.impericon.com/uk/glamour-kills-glmr-klls-stencil-heather-grey-t-shirt.html


----------



## SubZero3:16

Davion McCool said:


> IT AIN'T FINE is officially my favourite thing that Rollins has said in a promo, ever now. The relationship between him and Ambrose is just golden, maybe I should stop complaining and just enjoy it . Rollins is the less popular kid who follows the big bully around and goes crazy in the style of a small yappy dog when he is insulted. Intimidating Rollins is not, but maybe that isn't the point?
> 
> I love how different each member of the SHIELD's character is. Rollins mouthing off and jumping about, Reigns just brooding and Ambrose taking the spotlight to calmly talk some smack and get in his opponent's head.


Yeah I enjoy the same thing about the group. They do have 3 different personalities and that small yappy dog description does fit Rollins :lol Kayfabe wise they complement each other so well.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

x78 said:


> It's a Glamour Kills t-shirt.
> 
> http://www.impericon.com/uk/glamour-kills-glmr-klls-stencil-heather-grey-t-shirt.html


Oh ok! Thanks!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TankOfRate

Davion McCool said:


> *IT AIN'T FINE is officially my favourite thing that Rollins has said in a promo, ever now. The relationship between him and Ambrose is just golden, maybe I should stop complaining and just enjoy it . Rollins is the less popular kid who follows the big bully around and goes crazy in the style of a small yappy dog when he is insulted. Intimidating Rollins is not, but maybe that isn't the point?
> *
> I love how different each member of the SHIELD's character is. Rollins mouthing off and jumping about, Reigns just brooding and Ambrose taking the spotlight to calmly talk some smack and get in his opponent's head.


:lmao That's it, exactly. I really want to see some more of these dynamics play out on TV. Rollins is like the young, dumb sheepdog who's just going along with the fuckery and antics of Ambrose and that's what _could_ make the team more interesting if they did more with it. That's why I think Reigns is going to be the one to break away first. Ambrose and Rollins are shipped for a reason, y'all. Their chemistry is unreal. It'll be interesting to see how the power dynamics play out over the next couple of months. It seems pretty obvious now that Ambrose is coming out as the clear-cut leader, and I guess that's going to be the catalyst for their break-up, I'm interested in how far they go with Ambrose's batshit-ness. 



x78 said:


> It's a Glamour Kills t-shirt.
> 
> http://www.impericon.com/uk/glamour-kills-glmr-klls-stencil-heather-grey-t-shirt.html


He is such a scene kid. Seeing Glamour Kills/that whole ADTR etc scene in wrestling is just the funniest thing to me. This is why I just can't really compare him to CM Punk. He is literally everything the Punk scene despises. Bless his heart.


----------



## NO!

That stare lasted for quite a while when the replay of Wyatt's promo was finished playing. 

Coincidence? :ambrose2


----------



## SubZero3:16

NO! said:


> That stare lasted for quite a while when the replay of Wyatt's promo was finished playing.
> 
> Coincidence? :ambrose2


WWE doesn't love us that much to give us what we've been begging for. Which might be a good thing since they might make a clusterfuck of the entire thing as usual.

Summerslam this evening, I think The Shield is retaining both titles, what do you guys think?

Btw, does anyone else think that Dean is kinda paying homage to James Dean with this get up?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> WWE doesn't love us that much to give us what we've been begging for. Which might be a good thing since they might make a clusterfuck of the entire thing as usual.
> 
> Summerslam this evening, I think The Shield is retaining both titles, what do you guys think?
> 
> Btw, does anyone else think that Dean is kinda paying homage to James Dean with this get up?


I got the james dean vibe too lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Is this a joke? Where are the shield? We have to suffer through 2 boring as hell divas matches which are a waste of time, when are the shield coming out?


----------



## checkcola

Shield, RVD provided a really nice match on the pre-show and yes, it was much better than several of the undercard matches on the ppv. Oh well.


----------



## Shenroe

Indeed, was the 4th best match on the card. Ambrose up his game on PPV that was really nice to watch


----------



## NeyNey

What was *that* dude, GOAT entrance of Ambrose? :faint:







:clap
How awesome was that! He just slowly went into the ring and smiled like a motherfucker!

GOAT side speed head move right here!!








*_Ziiium*_

NOW I ASK YOU WHO'S THE MAN???










DAMN FUCKING RIGHT YOU ARE!!!

So much Ambroseness in this match, I loved it so much!











Spoiler: FUCKING BEST GIFS OF THE MATCH












Shame WWE didn't showed that pose a little longer, 
it was so arrogant and brilliant!









Best face on planet earth.









Just relaxing and thinkin on the ropes.










"U! S! CHAMP!" _DAAAAAAMN_



"_Let's go Ambrose!_" "_RVD!_" Chants were fucking great!!!


----------



## Asenath

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> Is this a joke? Where are the shield? We have to suffer through 2 boring as hell divas matches which are a waste of time, when are the shield coming out?


There were several lackluster men's matches, too. Why single out the few opportunities the women get?


----------



## TankOfRate

The more I see of him (especially singles), the more I really want Ambrose to carry on this James Dean-esque greaser thing he's got going on. His altered Shield attire looks damn good on him, it's a shame he'll probably drop it when their run ends. Although I'm not going to complain about Crossfitted up Ambrose in trunks...



Asenath said:


> There were several lackluster men's matches, too. Why single out the few opportunities the women get?


:lmao at "suffer through", too. Aren't most of y'all off on your ~bathroom breaks~ when they come on?


----------



## Eddie Ray

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> Is this a joke? Where are the shield? We have to suffer through 2 boring as hell divas matches which are a waste of time, when are the shield coming out?


the divas matches were actually quite decent. Brie Bella has improved a lot and worked her heat in pretty well. Natalya was obviously still carrying her through it and she did a great job too. i was so glad to see her win a match.

the mixed tag was also one of the best mix tags the WWE has done. all 4 of them should be proud to have made such a constrictive stipulation work. mixed tags would be better if both genders could have contact with one another, that way you can tell a story about tactics and which wrestler would be better for what. but then women would have to be considered equal to men, cant have that, can we:vince3 but whatever.rant over.

don't worry about it, NOC is the next PPV, they have to be in a title match.


----------



## TankOfRate

Honestly, I was just happy to see Nattie on a PPV, especially a singles match. The mixed tag was rushed as fuck but good stuff nonetheless. Ambrose/RVD was a great match but it had the least build up of all the matches on the card. It sucks that The Shield weren't on the main show, but they've been given absolute nothing to do as of late.

I'm ready for them to drop the titles tbh. Midcard titles are a death sentence. But then again I have a feeling The Shield aren't going to get any major direction with or without them. Unless they get involved in the Corporation mess (which I really hope they do), what else is left for them to do right now?


----------



## SubZero3:16

I wouldn't mind seeing The Shield in the corporation angle but who's side? It was clear that an injustice was committed against Bryan last night but unless Creative sweeps the feud they had earlier this year under the rug, then it wouldn't make sense for them to align with him. And we're not too sure where Vince stands in all of this, unless it is revealed tonight on Raw that Vince was backing Triple H all along.

Ahhhh, I can't wait for Raw :mark:


----------



## TankOfRate

It looks like they're Vince's boys. Remember that segment with him a couple of months ago? And I'm sure there's more stuff that I'm forgetting, but remembering how hypocritical their ~injustice~ stance is, it makes sense for them to be doing Vince's bidding. They are heels, after all.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I love The Shield and I know that this is not their fault, but all these DQ-finishes are really getting on my nerves. I can't fully invest in a match knowing that it'll probably end with a DQ.
Creative needs to get their act together and give The Shield something to fight for.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TankOfRate said:


> It looks like they're Vince's boys. Remember that segment with him a couple of months ago? And I'm sure there's more stuff that I'm forgetting, but remembering how hypocritical their ~injustice~ stance is, it makes sense for them to be doing Vince's bidding. They are heels, after all.


I remember that segment and I would be certain that they would be Team Vince but up until last night Triple H was Team Bryan so we'll just have to see what Creative has planned *fingers crossed*


----------



## Deadpoolite

SubZero3:16 said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing The Shield in the corporation angle but who's side? It was clear that an injustice was committed against Bryan last night but unless Creative sweeps the feud they had earlier this year under the rug, then it wouldn't make sense for them to align with him. And we're not too sure where Vince stands in all of this, unless it is revealed tonight on Raw that Vince was backing Triple H all along.
> 
> Ahhhh, I can't wait for Raw :mark:


Trips def did this to bring unity to the family. Whether he shares Vince's disgust, or if he did it just to appease the old man remains to be seen.

I prefer the shield on the side of Bryan, via CM Punk. CM Punk's relationship with the shield was never completely discussed. We know Heyman paid them for jobs while he was champ, but not much else. They could easily work an angle with CM Punk being good friends with them or something. He's the only top star who hasn't taken a shield beating.


----------



## kaiho

i was expecting the SHIELD to do something about the "unjust" ending of the PPV but they weren't there.

That was bad for their "characters". 

Or they are already over enough and just don't care any more. :lol


----------



## The Shield©

Tonight would be a good night to involve the Shield in the whole Bryan vs Triple H/Orton feud, I could see them pretending to side with Triple H/Orton then turning on them and helping out Bryan.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deadpoolite said:


> Trips def did this to bring unity to the family. Whether he shares Vince's disgust, or if he did it just to appease the old man remains to be seen.
> 
> I prefer the shield on the side of Bryan, via CM Punk. CM Punk's relationship with the shield was never completely discussed. We know Heyman paid them for jobs while he was champ, but not much else. They could easily work an angle with CM Punk being good friends with them or something. He's the only top star who hasn't taken a shield beating.


The Punk angle would make sense but that would require creative to remember something that happened last year and we all know how good they are at remembering things that happened two months ago.


----------



## The Enforcer

The Shield being the hired muscle for HHH/Orton would be great and finally give them some direction. I'm not holding my breath right now though because there appears to be a lot of unfinished business with RVD, Show, and Henry.


----------



## LSUZombie

For me to have any more interest in The Shield, they would start their face/tweener turn tonight. 

Their entire schtick is based upon "injustice" in the WWE. What bigger injustice was last night? What bigger injustice is bully Ryback? What bigger injustice is Bray Wyatt and his family? 

Make them interesting and have them go after the real "injustices" in wwe, not just whoever the top faces are.


----------



## Bushmaster

Hope Seth is alright. He hurt his knee with that fall to the outside and was limping afterwards. Didnt look like he was selling at all but was really hurt :bron3


----------



## ChristianMB1

SoupBro said:


> Hope Seth is alright. He hurt his knee with that fall to the outside and was limping afterwards. Didnt look like he was selling at all but was really hurt :bron3


Yeah I noticed that too, didn't look like a sell, and even as they were walking off he was limping, he looked like he landed from the suplex to the floor really bad.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

SoupBro said:


> Hope Seth is alright. He hurt his knee with that fall to the outside and was limping afterwards. Didnt look like he was selling at all but was really hurt :bron3


Ya I'm worried about Seth. He's one of the best sellers ever, so it's hard to tell if he's just doing an amazing job of selling or he's really hurt. But he did seem to limp too long. I really hope he's not injured because he's one of the few reasons I watch.


----------



## ChristianMB1

*Bad luck Seth Rollins*

>Has bad injury at end of a match.
>Is booked for another match 20 minutes later.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

What?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: Bad luck Seth Rollins*

Or maybe he is completely fine


----------



## xdoomsayerx

He's fine..... He's just THAT good at selling.


----------



## ApexPredHardyFan

*Re: Bad luck Seth Rollins*

Still trying to figure out if he was actually injured or not. He keeps grabbing that leg every time he gets thrown out of the ring.


----------



## animus

He's still showing signs of a knee injury. Excellent job of selling IMO...


----------



## Eddie Ray

he's prob just tweaked it. he came down on it after the over the top rope suplex a little off. he should be fine though.


----------



## THANOS

I hope Rollins gets rid of that diving knee sig now. The guy has a million tools in his tool box and I'm sure he can do a diving blockbuster instead. Bryan beating Cena clean with busaiku knee should take precedent this time.


----------



## Asenath

I suspect the selling leads up to the boys telling Maddox they are not his goon squad and beating his round little butt.


----------



## Kratosx23

THANOS said:


> I hope Rollins gets rid of that diving knee sig now. The guy has a million tools in his tool box and I'm sure he can do a diving blockbuster instead. Bryan beating Cena clean with busaiku knee should take precedent this time.


Oh, so when Barrett uses a modified version of an existing move, he should be put in prison but when Bryan takes it the onus is on the other guy to change his finisher. Riiiiight.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, so when Barrett uses a modified version of an existing move, he should be put in prison but when Bryan takes it the onus is on the other guy to change his finisher. Riiiiight.


considering that knee knocked Cena out for a 3 count i think it rightfully belongs to bryan...


----------



## Asenath

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, so when Barrett uses a modified version of an existing move, he should be put in prison but when Bryan takes it the onus is on the other guy to change his finisher. Riiiiight.


Did you come in here just to complain about Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Davion McCool

Asenath said:


> I suspect the selling leads up to the boys telling Maddox they are not his goon squad and beating his round little butt.


Here's hoping. Shield & Bryan would be AMAZINGLY hot with the crowd right now. One of the only times I can think of where a face turn would have as much impact as a heel turn.


----------



## Asenath

The Shield in the Corporation? 

That's what I don't like.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I like the Hounds of Justice emblem on the shirts.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> The Shield in the Corporation?
> 
> That's what I don't like.


no, its great. this gives them real input into a major storyline and keeps them relevant. it also means that whenever they fracture as a group the consequences will be far more far reaching than before.


----------



## cindel25

I have so many feels right now. the Shield giving out Hounds realness down my lady bits.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I like them in the corporation as well. It shows that they are protected by top management which gives creedence to the saying ' they run this yard'. It also gives their storyline some leeway if Creative wants to turn them anti-hero/face.


----------



## Bushmaster

Shield in the corporation wont end well. They will lose the tag titles soon because of it.


----------



## Jmacz

ChristianMB1 said:


> Yeah I noticed that too, didn't look like a sell, and even as they were walking off he was limping, he looked like he landed from the suplex to the floor really bad.


I was worried to after the first match, he obviously fell awkwardly on in and was struggling putting any pressure on it. I for one was scared he tore his acl or something, but after seeing him out there 2 more times it couldn't be anything worse than a knee sprain. He only seemed to be favoring it when he fell so I doubt it was anything terrible. Either that or he's a lot tougher than we think and just worked through some kind of tear, that kinda thing isn't exactly unusual.


----------



## THANOS

SoupBro said:


> Shield in the corporation wont end well. They will lose the tag titles soon because of it.


I fear this as well but we'll see what happens with it. I'm glad the Shield finally have some purpose now as part of the new corporation, but I do really hope that Bryan starts pulling out his inner American Dragon and is able to make himself a badass, because if he can't play that character, he won't do well in this storyline. He needs to be this guy to make this work:


----------



## animus

As much as I love seeing The Shield in this story line, I got to think this is the beginning of the end of them as a three member unit. I definitely could see Rollins & Reigns losing their belts and Rollins getting a beat down from the other members of The Corporation thus turning him face. I'd say this is down the pipe a few months. Just my hunch.


----------



## dan the marino

FINALLY the Shield have some sort of direction. Granted they're just going to be playing relatively generic goons it would look like, but nevertheless it's better than the basic beatdown they've been doing the past year with no real rhyme or reason.


----------



## Amber B

This is how the implosion begins.
They have emblems on their vests....that character development.


----------



## Bryan D.

Triple H & McMahon family standing in the ring with The Shield protecting them was absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## ABrown

Like I said in the RAW thread, I may stop hating the shield now since they actually have a purpose. That "injustice" bullshit irked me, but if they gonna be essentially Bossman x 3, I'm good with that. The beatdowns will finally make some sense since they'll probably be doing the corporation's bidding


----------



## Bushmaster

Bryan D. said:


> Triple H & McMahon family standing in the ring with The Shield protecting them was absolutely phenomenal.


For now but im afraid they will just be lackeys for the McMahons. And i can't see that ending well at all, the faces will triumph over the new corporation and i think the Shield will go first when that happens. 

It was nice seeing them get a good amount of tv time tonight. Didnt like HHH calling them Shield Guys though, a minor small tiny gripe.


----------



## ABrown

SoupBro said:


> Shield in the corporation wont end well. *They will lose the tag titles soon because of it.*


would LOVE the newly face PTP to get them, but it'll probably end up being Show/Henry


----------



## Catsaregreat

Love this for The Shield, it finally sets up their long needed breakup. I can see Reigns getting tired of all the beat downs, at survivor series he'll spear the shit out of orton or HHH to save someone.


----------



## Bushmaster

abrown0718 said:


> would LOVE the newly face PTP to get them, but it'll probably end up being Show/Henry


I love PTP but i would hate it. Just hate the possible reason why they are getting a push. They should have gotten one months ago over the Uso's.


----------



## DBCCD

Did Trips have to refer to them as "shield guys"?


----------



## ABrown

SoupBro said:


> I love PTP but i would hate it. Just hate the possible reason why they are getting a push. They should have gotten one months ago over the Uso's.


I'm with you. It's obvious this face turn/win tonight is them using D. Young, but if they're gonna do it anyway, then go all the way and let them get the titles and a sustained push.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Thank god they're finally in an actual story. Granted they're sort of lackeys, but it's still so much better than random beatdowns that mean absolutely nothing. This way, they might get taken off the kick-off show and actually be in real ppv matches.


----------



## truk83

So they're just for hire, and have no leader. It seemed like they were a bunch of nobodies the way they were being spoken to. They are still very stale at this point.


----------



## The Enforcer

I like that the Shield is involved with this storyline (for now), but would've liked to see them revealed instead of just showing up there. Like as Danielson is coming out, Trips says he hired some extra security or something and they make their entrance. Would've made them seem like a bigger deal than just the 'Shield guys.'


----------



## JoseBxNYC

"Shield Guys" That was total burial right there. You can see Ambrose's face after he says it.


----------



## Amber B

Those little digs are what get you. 

How they play this will either go very well for those 3 or painfully bad. I can see Ambrose going rogue eventually but that would make him a face....which isn't good.


----------



## Portugoose

The Shield in their riot gear offers a nice nostalgic reference to the original Corporate Enforcer, the Big Bossman. Even the Bossman held two belts at the same time.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

last week there was a report saying how the shield is going to be moved lower into the card because they've lost steam ... they're now all of a sudden part of the corporation stable

LOL


----------



## MANTI TEO

*WWE Blew a Chance tonight to turn the Shield*

it would have been perfect if the Shield came down with Bryan when HHH called him to the ring.


----------



## Dubbletrousers

*Re: WWE Blew a Chance tonight to turn the Shield*

probably because its better to have them heels


----------



## benladdie3000

NO NO NO


----------



## tylermoxreigns

JoseBxNYC said:


> "Shield Guys" That was total burial right there. You can see Ambrose's face after he says it.


Totally thought/saw this too.


----------



## Eulonzo

I honestly marked out so hard over them being bodygaurd-like last night for the McMahons. :datass

They did great.


----------



## Snake Plissken

Well my worst fear appears to be real, The Shield are just gunna be lackies to The Corporation, I hope Ambrose breaks away soon because he won't be able to shine by cutting his promos but just stand in the background with Rollins and Reugns while Triple H cuts promos. If The Shield should break up then I hope Ambrose leaves first, he was a loner in his indie days and will be better of that way instead of being overshadowed by The McMahons. I still think The Shield should have turned face or become anti-hero's and helped Bryan instead of attacking him. Hope this storyline goes well for Shield but I think this is the beginning of the end anyway for them as a group and Triple H didn't seem to give a shit about them by referring to them as "Shield Guys" that confirms that they are just his goons for me.


----------



## CamillePunk

Being involved in the top storyline in WWE is your worst fear come true? lol k


----------



## checkcola

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> last week there was a report saying how the shield is going to be moved lower into the card because they've lost steam ... they're now all of a sudden part of the corporation stable
> 
> LOL


Supposedly in favor of the Wyatt Family, have not delivered anything except for an overcooked entrance and weird promos about buzzards and a horrible ppv match.

Anyway, RAW is fucking 3 hrs long. They can't afford to bury anyone too bad when you got so much fucking time to fill. I imagine Shield did rub some people wrong for violating lockerroom etiquette, but they'll learn.

Shield portray scumbags who'd be in favor of a brutal ruling power, so they are fine backing the McMahons.


----------



## DOPA

Nice to see the Shield finally have some direction after months of being after thoughts.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I'm not sure if "The Shield Guys" as Hunter called them in "The Corporation" is a good or a bad thing. It's good to see them have a direction it's just that I'm not sure if this is the right one. Guess I'll have to wait and see where it goes before jumping to conclusions. 

Shield beating Big Show & Dolph Ziggler in two handicap matches was pretty odd, but I'll take what's given to me of the Shield and the matches were fine I guess. I gotta say though that I was scared SHITLESS when Seth seemed to hurt his knee. Gave me flashbacks of that Roman Reigns ankle or whatever injury few months back that fortunately wasn't anything serious. 

Seth looked so effin badass while guarding the McMahon's and DAT SPEAR by ROMAN. :mark:


----------



## Asenath

Seth Rollins could sell selling to Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Interceptor88

*How The Shield being Triple H's minions makes sense?*

I mean, they were supposed to be the rebels who seek justice in the WWE, but they do he dirty job of the guys who commited the most obvious injustice and attack the victim. I know they are heels so they can be complete hypocrites, but I still don't know exactly what to think.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: How The Shield being Triple H's minions makes sense?*

Remember they did the dirty work for Heyman when they first came in. Not the first time they have worked for someone, makes sense to use them to me.


----------



## APEX

*Re: How The Shield being Triple H's minions makes sense?*

*He's asserting his power. He can do what he wants and he is showing everyone. The Shield have taken people out in the past and now it looks as though they will work for HHH.

HHH is in the middle of selling out, so it makes perfect sense to hire 'the hounds of justice' who will jump anyone they get paid to take out.

HHH / Vince and Steph control everything, and they are making a point.*


----------



## theArtist

*Re: How The Shield being Triple H's minions makes sense?*

Before their act was getting boring & sterile quickly, they were getting less & less tv time each week & they had no direction at all. 

Now they're part of the biggest story line of the moment. That's all that matters.


----------



## ThePerfectionJ

*Re: How The Shield being Triple H's minions makes sense?*

Alright they are three Big Bossman without batons
They are more on Vince side then HHH, they just take orders from him because there in the stable


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: How The Shield being Triple H's minions makes sense?*

I guess the question is how will The Shield justify their actions after months talking about justice. Do they think Triple H and Vince screwing Bryan is justice? I suppose it's possible that they believe Daniel Bryan doesn't fit as a champion and doing what is neccesary for the sake of the industry is fair.


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: How The Shield being Triple H's minions makes sense?*

Hindsight is amazing, HHH wore the same pants and boots as the Shield at Summerslam.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: How The Shield being Triple H's minions makes sense?*

Obviously their whole "justice" shtick was a lie. That had been exposed way back when they beat up Maddox on Heyman's instructions.

Also, a month or two ago, I remember Vince meeting them backstage and praising them, so it does make sense for them to protect the Corporation.

I'm just happy they'll be heavily featured again. I was worried the WWE had given up on them after the Wyatt family's debut :


----------



## ABrown

*Re: How The Shield being Triple H's minions makes sense?*

Listen, at least that actually serve a purpose now instead of relying on that lame ass "injustice" trash they were spouting off :allen1


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: How The Shield being Triple H's minions makes sense?*

It makes sense, there've been directionless. Vince praised a month or so ago backstage, and now there going to be the guard dogs, and protectors of the higher powers. They'll mainevent Survivor Series in some sort with HHH and Orton in some big tag match.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: How The Shield being Triple H's minions makes sense?*



BIGFOOT said:


> Hindsight is amazing, HHH wore the same pants and boots as the Shield at Summerslam.












foreshadowing like a muhfugga


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: How The Shield being Triple H's minions makes sense?*

Well as Ambrose said months ago, Justice isn't free. So basically they're a group of mercenaries who will deliver their brand of justice as long as somebody cuts a check. We all know even kayfabe wise that Vince has deeper pockets than the entire roster put together.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: How The Shield being Triple H's minions makes sense?*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well as Ambrose said months ago, Justice isn't free. So basically they're a group of mercenaries who will deliver their brand of justice as long as somebody cuts a check. We all know even *kayfabe wise that Vince has deeper pockets* than the entire roster put together.




Even more than Mexican aristocrat Alberto Del Rio? :vince2 :adr


----------



## theArtist

*Re: How The Shield being Triple H's minions makes sense?*

Besides, Evolution is a mystery, full of change that no one sees, clock makes a fool of history. Yesterday's too long ago, don't agree with what I know, tomorrow becomes the place to be...

the Shield know that :HHH2


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: How The Shield being Triple H's minions makes sense?*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Even more than Mexican aristocrat Alberto Del Rio? :vince2 :adr


Of course. Don't they still refer to Vince as a billionaire? Even though he hasn't been an actual billionaire since the Austin days. Del Rio's gimmick isn't even that he's rich anymore, they haven't brought up anything to do with his wealth in months. Kinda makes me sad. I liked the car gimmick.

Anyway, as far as The Shield go, "they're heels" is a good enough explanation, but if you want to talk about how do they rationalize that they're out for "justice" and etc, they could just make something up about how Daniel Bryan is defying the McMahon's and not accepting his position in the company, and that they represent justice since they're the owners.


----------



## Flash Funk

Finally become the guns for hire they should have been all along (and sort of were the only other time they were interesting whne punk & heyman hired them only to then pretend that never happened and talk about meaningless justice for a year)


----------



## Y2J Problem

I'd like to see them eventually turn on the McMahons, thus turning them face and going on to face the Wyatts at Wrestlemania before breaking up. Anyway it's just good to see them involved in a meaningful program again


----------



## PUNKY

at least their actually doing something now instead of random attacks every week. i really thought they were gonna help bryan out last night but i have a feeling now that its all gonna happen at survivor series in the traditional tag match,they will turn on hhh and orton instantly turning face exactly 1 year after they debuted (well thats what id like anyway)and then a slow break up ending in a triple threat at wrestlemania.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: How The Shield being Triple H's minions makes sense?*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Even more than Mexican aristocrat Alberto Del Rio? :vince2 :adr


Please, that bitch got his cars repossessed and can only afford a spit bucket to piss in.


----------



## The Shieldguys

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I'm not sure if "The Shield Guys" as Hunter called them in "The Corporation" is a good or a bad thing.
> 
> I don't think it was a bad thing he also said all their names and told them that they where to intimidating.
> 
> I do think they looked a little weak when they had Daniel Bryan beat every single Shield member


----------



## cindel25

Please do not shoot the messenger. 



> Dean Ambrose's backstage attitude which is rubbing off on Seth and to a lesser degree Reigns have got them in deep shit with management.
> They're relegated to pre-shows or fighting the Usos', they need to reign it in, no pun and apparently the E want to start the slow break up of the group to try and weaken their clique egos.





> What's Dean's backstage attitude?
> 
> moody, arrogant, ignores people outside of the 'shield', apparently he has always been a strange boy and the WWE aren't used to dealing with such a character.
> He thinks he is adding mystery around himself, but people are finding him as curt and stand offish.
> 
> Someone's had a word with Dean so he pulled his head in but apparently now Seth and Roman are acting a fool
> 
> Randy apparently been bitching to HHH about it.
> 
> Roman decided to have an argument with Randy and management didn't like him steppin' to an established star. Seth and big Show has some beef but that was minor, Dean's heat was mainly from the fact he would be cool amongst his boys but then completely retreat and exclude others from conversations.





> Dean Ambrose had Tom Prichard come bat for him and say he was misunderstood as opposed to being an out and out dickhead!
> Randy is still pissed off at Roman, that isn't even a secret and Rollins lacks 'etiquette' apparently, something that went on with Big Show backstage.


----------



## Amber B

Source?

And they've never dealt with someone with those character traits/flaws? Punk says what's up.
He isn't putting on an act...he _is_ weird, stand offish and always carried himself as a star even in the Indies.

Orton bitching about someone's attitude? :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

cindel25 said:


> Please do not shoot the messenger.


Did you copy that from a bad fanfic? :lmao
Or can you read things out of your shit?



MoxleyMoxx said:


> I gotta say though that I was scared SHITLESS when Seth seemed to hurt his knee.


ME TOO! Holy crap! :|


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

cindel25 said:


> Please do not shoot the messenger.


Where'd you read that?

If true, Dean having heat because of his personality would be just fucking stupid. He's not a social guy. You can't just flick a switch and become a social guy, trust me I know. WWE and its locker room should learn to deal with different personalities and burying them because they are different is not the way.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

I like this angle and their new positions. It's also a pretty flawless way to turn them into huge faces when they want. Just make them turn against the evil mcmahons and make them afraid of those three doing whatever they want once again.


----------



## THANOS

cindel25 said:


> Please do not shoot the messenger.


And you got this from THIS site??

http://www.lipstickalley.com/f248/o...ling-gossip-thread-3-0-a-549705/index109.html

:|


----------



## Bryan D.

Vince loves The Shield


----------



## SubZero3:16

What's up with the quotes with no source? It better not be from lipstick alley :lol

And really so what? In every work place somebody doesn't like somebody's attitude, the difference is that it isn't published all over the internet. As long as they show up on time and do their jobs I don't think that Vince or Triple H care about minor backstage differences.


----------



## Snake Plissken

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Where'd you read that?
> 
> If true, Dean having heat because of his personality would be just fucking stupid. He's not a social guy. You can't just flick a switch and become a social guy, trust me I know. WWE and its locker room should learn to deal with different personalities and burying them because they are different is not the way.


This

I can understand Dean as Im not really a social guy myself, WWE would be stupid to bury Dean if this was true, because he has the potential to be huge. I don't believe this is true to be honest as the same story was going round about Seth and Roman having heat like 2 months ago but not Dean.


----------



## NeyNey

THANOS said:


> http://www.lipstickalley.com/f248/o...ling-gossip-thread-3-0-a-549705/index109.html


Lol people come on. 
It's just some Dirtsheet fanboy who thinks he knows it all and writes some of his brain trash down.
Nothing to worry 'bout.


----------



## Hera

Seems legit since Ambrose was in the MitB match while Reigns and Rollins were on the pre-show. And then you know Ambrose had a match at Summerslam where as the other two didn't have one at all. Isn't like the three of them are now in the middle of the major angle of the company. Ambrose must have a serious attitude problem to be placed in such a position.


----------



## cindel25

NeyNey said:


> Lol people come on.
> It's just some Dirtsheet fanboy who thinks he knows it all and writes some of his brain trash down.
> Nothing to worry 'bout.


I'm not a boy. I'm a Woman. I'm not sure why you are so rude. I guess you only like me when I'm posting gifs.

Nevermind then, I'll keep posting gifs and not dirtsheets brain trash. My mistake. :


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

If there was really heat on them, would they have gone over TWICE last night and been inserted into the big storyline over the next few months?


----------



## NeyNey

cindel25 said:


> I'm not a boy. I'm a Woman. I'm not sure why you are so rude. I guess you only like me when I'm posting gifs.
> 
> Nevermind then, I'll keep posting gifs and not dirtsheets brain trash. My mistake. :


I ment the person who wrote this on that site THANOS posted. 
Not you quoting it. 

If you actually *are* 'Mrs John Guy' then yes, I was talking about you. 

...Keep posting Gifs though. :angel


----------



## RatedR10

All I've ever heard of Dean Ambrose backstage was that he was rising up as a locker room leader already in his young career. Nothing about heat on him because of his 'attitude' which is really just his personality.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

I think all the shield backstage rumors are completely false. Anyway its truly fitting for the shield to be the new corporations lackeys, muscle, etc. 3 big boss men


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

5 minutes in that place...never again.


----------



## The Shield©

I have to say, seeing the Shield 3 times on TV last night was awesome, with each week that passes by I find myself liking Ambrose more and more with his in ring persona. Rollins and Reigns are awesome but Ambrose just takes it to another level. These guys are pure gold in the WWE.


----------



## NeyNey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> 5 minutes in that place...never again.


Dat.









And people call _this_ Thread here strange. :drake1


----------



## cindel25

NeyNey said:


> I ment the person who wrote this on that site THANOS posted.
> Not you quoting it.
> 
> If you actually *are* 'Mrs John Guy' then yes, I was talking about you.
> 
> ...Keep posting Gifs though. :angel


My apologies. No, I'm not that person. Like I said please don't shoot. 

Here's some gifs: 





































Did anyone order these yet?










http://shop.wwe.com/The-Shield-%22Hounds-of-Justice%22-Dog-Tags/W05649,default,pd.html?dwvar_W05649_color=No%20Color&start=9&cgid=shield


http://shop.wwe.com/The-Shield-%22Justice-Isn%27t-Free%22-Rubber-Bracelet/W05447,default,pd.html?dwvar_W05447_color=Light%20Grey&start=10&cgid=shield


NO MORE DEAN STANDEE?!?!? WHO TOOK THEM ALL?


----------



## NeyNey

cindel25 said:


> My apologies. No, I'm not that person. Like I said please don't shoot.


Pheww... *puts gun down*
Nah, not really a Dog Tags Fan. 



> NO MORE DEAN STANDEE?!?!? WHO TOOK THEM ALL?


JEAH DUDE!!! I remember mentioning that I wanted to buy one, but it was too expensive!
Now on WWE.com it wasn't that expensive anymore, but "Currently not available" (WHICH IS 1 1/2 WEEK RIGHT NOW!) when we wanted to order stuff from WWE.COM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B

The only people who have publicly bitched about Ambrose's attitude are Londrick. Londrick bitched because Ambrose took the lead in his match against Dreamer even though Dreamer was cool with it. Alvarez insinuated years ago that his confidence does rub some people the wrong way. Confidence is bad in wrestling, guys. Jimmy Jacobs mentioned that Ambrose isn't a yes sir, I'll do whatever you say and bend over type of person but it's never interfered with his work. Basically, if there is/was an issue it's that while he's respectful and takes instruction, he isn't a push over. 

Rollins can be a bit of a prick depending on the day. He didn't get that from Ambrose. 




MoxleyMoxx said:


> 5 minutes in that place...never again.


This.



NeyNey said:


> Dat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And people call _this_ Thread here strange. :drake1


And that.








Jesus.


----------



## Asenath

MoxleyMoxx said:


> 5 minutes in that place...never again.












Though, whoever posted this made me laugh so hard it hurt:



> ANDDD LE STRUGGLE FACE FOR THE 99 AND THE 2000'S GOES TO NICOLAS GARCIAA
> 
> I HAVE NEVER SEEN A BITCHHHHH SERVE LITTLE LATIN BOY IN DRAG CHI CHI RODRIGUEZ. TOO WONG FOO TEAS LIKE THIS MANLY BITCH


----------



## The Shieldguys

I could have done without watching them get roughed up in three different three-on-one situations. Granted, they won their two handicap matches, but they did a lot of selling for Dolph Ziggler, Big Show, and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## SonoShion

Gif needs the "I'm outta here" caption ASAP.


----------



## TankOfRate

Orton of all people complaining about somebody's attitude? *flips lace front back* Girl, bye.

Lipstick Alley is a pretty sketchy source though, so I'm not too sure about the Ambrose/Rollins heat. (Although I am 100% here for the edges discussion :lmao ) Ambrose will definitely not have the easiest ride there because he comes from the CM Punk school of knowing how good you are and actually doing something about it. I think at this point the WWE are so used to yes sir, no sir vanilla dudes who are just desperate to keep their jobs, so someone with a personality as... interesting as Ambrose's is probably going to stand out. Rollins is a little like that, but comes across as really young and reckless. I'm more worried for him than I am for Ambrose but hopefully they'll be able to navigate themselves well.

The triple dose of Shield on Raw last night was amazing though. Not to mention the snippets on Total Divas :lmao I don't mind that they're stooges now, as long as it leads to more high profile matches. I'm worried that they won't get much promo time but at least they're part of something important, at least.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

*Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

Is it just me or has Ambrose been boring as hell? His singles matches have been awful, ALL of them. Even the one with Undertaker..... I know he hasn't had much time to shine on the mic, but I haven't been impressed either there.

I still think all 3 members will be something special but here's how id rate them: 

1. Seth Rollins
2. Roman Reigns
3. Dean Ambrose


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

Reigns obviously. He only got the job because he's a big football player and The Rock's cousin. 

He can do one thing and one thing only. Spear. That's it, nothing more to see here.


----------



## insanitydefined

Ambrose, he seems like he's trying too hard to come across as being "psychotic" during his promos and matches. All three of them are great though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

My fav from last night: " He broke him in half!"


----------



## CripplerXFace

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

So far it's been Ambrose who hasn't really had any good singles matches. Not really his fault but that is how it is. Ambrose worshipers on here will get angry at you for suggesting it though.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

1. Ambrose
2. Reigns
3. Rollins


----------



## xdoomsayerx

CripplerXFace said:


> So far it's been Ambrose who hasn't really had any good singles matches. Not really his fault but that is how it is. Ambrose worshipers on here will get angry at you for suggesting it though.




Don't care, I speak my mind.... And I'm sorry , but Ambrose has been awful IMO. Maybe not awful, but highly overrated.... Although it's still early.


----------



## Big_Van_Vader

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

Reigns. One trick pony.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

So far I'd rank them as Rollins, then Reigns, then Ambrose. However none of them are doing bad by any means.

Why the negativity? Why isn't the title BEST member of the Shield or RANK the Shield.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

None of them. They are all talented.


----------



## 96powerstroker

Reigns and Ambrose they haven't had any decent matches.

Rollins is the best cause he can do it all without him there is no shield


----------



## NO!

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

1. Ambrose
2. Rollins
3. Reigns

Really not getting the love for Reigns. He's doing fine in his current role, but once he's on his own, yeah...


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

I like Roman Reigns the most followed by Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins comes third so I guess him...I think all three of them are good in their own right but I never liked Rollins that much dating back to his ROH days. Ambrose is the most polished while Reigns has the most Potential imo, Seth Rollins could be their next Hardy so he has a place in the WWE Upper-Midcard aswell. It will be nice to see if Ambrose will turn into the crazy psychopath and if Roman Reigns will show some ME qualities once the stable is done.


----------



## TankOfRate

SubZero3:16 said:


> My fav from last night: " He broke him in half!"


So. Much. Shield.










Like I said, I need for this Corporation reboot to produce as much Shield time and Ambrose facial expressions/mannerisms as possible. Weirdly enough he seemed to fit into that stooge role pretty well.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



Brye said:


> So far I'd rank them as Rollins, then Reigns, then Ambrose. However none of them are doing bad by any means.
> 
> Why the negativity? Why isn't the title BEST member of the Shield or RANK the Shield.


IWC and positivity dont mix if the attitude era isnt involved.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

Reigns, but they all have a bright future, especially that Tyler Black fella.


----------



## Xapury

The last spear was kinda lame but the dolph one...WOW!


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

I really like them all, but I find Ambrose the least entertaining.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

It's not like we haven't got two Shield threads, or that another "creative" thread like that wasn't closed an hour ago...

Come on, celebrate the 21/8, the international day of redundant shitty threads! :cheer


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

They three are very talented and I am sure they have a bright future, this what I think about them:

Dean Ambrose. Among the three, he´s the best in the mic (practically, he carries The Shield with his mic skills) and his in-ring psychology is brutal. On one on one matches he hasn't showed too much, probably his best match is the one he had against Kofi. Since he has the US title, his mic time is more or less zero, so he hasn't been able to show what he is best at. He´s had some boring one on one matches, and when a match looks promising, The Shield comes out and screws the match.

Seth Rollings. Probably the best wrestler, his match against Bryan was very good, his high-flying moves adds a lot to The Shield. Mic skills are average.

Roman Reigns. He puts the muscle in The Shield, and he is booked as the major threat in the Shield, he´s a good powerhouse and his mic skills are equal to Seth Rollings.

To sum up, Dean Ambrose is the clear leader and the most unique member of The Shield. My favourite, no doubt about it. Seth Rollings would be second and "the worst" which doesn't mean bad at all, would be Roman Reigns.


----------



## tonsgrams

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

Theyre all rather equal.


----------



## prodandimitrow

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

I think Ambrose tries too hard with his facial expressions trying to come as some psyco.
2nd comes Reigns he hasnt proven himself , but the shield as a whole dont seem to get as much time as they used to.
Rollins i love the best , i cant wait for him to get separated i want to see him in the singles as a face :mark


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



CM BORK said:


> Reigns obviously. He only got the job because he's a big football player and The Rock's cousin.
> 
> He can do one thing and one thing only. Spear. That's it, nothing more to see here.


his superman punch is awesome and he doesnt need the other two for that powerbomb either

dudes got a great look, unique voice and carries himself like a superstar, baron corbin is a big football star signed with wwe (as was riky ortiz) and they have none of the things i listed, just wait till the first night he walks out on raw in a $10,000 suit


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



Cliffy Byro said:


> 1. Ambrose
> 2. Reigns
> 3. Rollins


This, exactly. LOL at ranking the only guy with major potential as the shit one.

Rollins has got absolutely nothing but his in ring ability, which probably means he's the only one who'll ever see a world title with the way the WWE books these days, since their philosophy on the business has completely reversed, for the worse, but alas.


----------



## stone cold great

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

reigns by far he deserves to be fired,if he wasn't here the shield will be one the best wwe stable.


----------



## prodandimitrow

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This, exactly. LOL at ranking the only guy with major potential as the shit one.


Having potential and using it are 2 different things and i believe he doesnt use his own to the fullest.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

Reigns, there's a reason why he's the only one who hasn't had a 1 on 1 match yet.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



prodandimitrow said:


> Having potential and using it are 2 different things and i believe he doesnt use his own to the fullest.


And you would be wrong in thinking so.

He's being held back by association with these two geeks. When they finally let him off the leash he'll prove everyone wrong.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This, exactly. LOL at ranking the only guy with major potential as the shit one.
> 
> Rollins has got absolutely nothing but his in ring ability, which probably means he's the only one who'll ever see a world title with the way the WWE books these days, since their philosophy on the business has completely reversed, for the worse, but alas.




I think Rollins will be big because wwe has absolutely no main event high flyers.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

Because Vince doesn't like high flyers.

Not that Rollins is one, because he really isn't.


----------



## stone cold great

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



> Because Vince doesn't like high flyers.


Rey mysterio?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

Rollins.

If the 3 of them were the Kardashians, Rollins would be Khloe.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because Vince doesn't like high flyers.
> 
> Not that Rollins is one, because he really isn't.




He is in a way.... Takes huge bumps, has that flying knee, and is an amazing seller. But his mic skills aren't nothing special, but he may get over if he becomes a spot monkey like Jeff Hardy was.


----------



## FCP

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

I'd say Rollins, but I think all 3 are pretty awesome.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

This is a very cruel question.


----------



## RenegadexParagon

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

Reigns. Still a bit green. Still has loads of potential though.

Agreed with Rollins being the best too. (Y)


----------



## Stroker Ace

That Pre-Show match followed by 3x the Dean on Raw? Damn did I overdose on that Moxleycotton last night.



And I cannot with Ambrose's new Shield look, that outfit is so tight showing off EVERY beautiful muscle in that lean body of his and dat ass. He officially has his 20 yr old body back and then some. Dude needs to go back to his trunks and do some twerking.



Alright I'm done splooging for the day.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



Bryan D. said:


> This is a very cruel question.


This
Rollins is the best easily but Reigns and Ambrose are also awesome and it's painful to label one of them as the worst
I think I'll go with Ambrose


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



stone cold great said:


> Rey mysterio?


Vince absolutely DOES NOT like Rey. Have you heard any of the former creative team members talk about how Vince was so hesitant to put the title on him and purposely booked him to get squashed every week by big men so that he wouldn't look legitimate?


----------



## TheRock316

Ambrose 
Overrated on the mic
Fcking sucks in the ring. He has only one move and thats his finisher.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

I do like that RAW has became the apocalyptic future after SS and SHIELD are the police. Feels cool and makes them relevant again. 

Also HHH knows all their names, always a plus. All in all he had many opportunities to off handedly bury them and never did.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

Rollins. Good in the ring. Below average at most other aspects. Reigns at least has this sort of badass vibe to him. Reigns actually isn't half bad. Like Cliffy Bro said,

1.Ambrose
2. Reigns
3. Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



TheRock316 said:


> Ambrose
> Overrated on the mic
> Fcking sucks in the ring. He has only one move and thats his finisher.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


We're describing Ambrose, not Rock, son.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

Ambrose just doesn't fit in honestly. He's a good wrestler and definitely a good character but because he hasn't been having promos with anyone he's shit.

If the Shield didn't immediately beat the shit out of anyone who got in the ring with them, and Ambrose actually had a promo against someone, he'd be way more interesting.

But his in ring work is too psychology based, whereas Rollins is fast and exciting, and Reigns is intense and powerful.

Ultimately Ambrose is so much more boring but it's not because he's worse than those (Reigns is clearly the least skilled but he's very entertaining in comparison), because *he just doesn't fit in properly*.


----------



## tonsgrams

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

There is no worst member.


----------



## stone cold great

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Vince absolutely DOES NOT like Rey. Have you heard any of the former creative team members talk about how Vince was so hesitant to put the title on him and purposely booked him to get squashed every week by big men so that he wouldn't look legitimate?


So why rey mysterio is a three time world champion?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Stroker Ace said:


> And I cannot with Ambrose's new Shield look, that outfit is so tight showing off EVERY beautiful muscle in that lean body of his and dat ass. He officially has his 20 yr old body back and then some. Dude needs to go back to his trunks and do some twerking.


Because I believe in visuals


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



stone cold great said:


> So why rey mysterio is a three time world champion?


He was over as fuck when Eddie died, the only other face on Smackdown was Batista and he took time off for an injury. That's why he got his first shot.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

LOL being champion of smackdown like it means anything

They all fit together.
I might say Rollins because of the hair, yup just nitpicking here


----------



## stone cold great

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



Oxitron said:


> He was over as fuck when Eddie died, the only other face on Smackdown was Batista and he took time off for an injury. That's why he got his first shot.


Ok but his other title?In 2010 they are edge or kane and in 2011 they are Cena or orton.


----------



## prodandimitrow

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



kokepepsi said:


> LOL being champion of smackdown like it means anything


Back then being WHC ment something.


----------



## Kassimo

Did anyone notice Roman violently forcing his arm back into its socket after landing funny off that spear? Tough dude.


----------



## checkcola

Scottish-Suplex said:


> I do like that RAW has became the apocalyptic future after SS and SHIELD are the police. Feels cool and makes them relevant again.


I am reminded of the episode of old GIJoe toons where Joes went into an alternate universe were Cobra ruled and Zartan and the Dreadknoks were the police.


----------



## sunnysidee

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

For me it's Reigns but I think all three have potential. I'm surprised by this thread with so many ranking Ambrose the 3rd but for me it's Ambrose at the top with a wide gap down to 2nd and 3rd. They all need improving, but they are all already pretty decent. Either way I'm excited to see where all 3 go after the Shield.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



NO! said:


> 1. Ambrose
> 2. Rollins
> 3. Reigns
> 
> Really not getting the love for Reigns. He's doing fine in his current role, but once he's on his own, yeah...


He'll probably get the biggest push when they disband.


----------



## Aliados

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> We're describing Ambrose, not Rock, son.


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> Because I believe in visuals


Wishing I was on the other side of that ring, I would've been all for some 3 on 1.

Dammit I said I was done....ah well, you can't stop the splooge.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> We're describing Ambrose, not Rock, son.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

Ambrose is the worst shield member, yet half of his singles matches received 'this is awesome' chants. His match with RVD has it all, storytelling, slow pace/fast pace, tants. This guy knows how to act, entertain based on the reactions he gets on a regular basis. He has his own unique style which distinguish from the generic CAWs. I never dig the hate regarding his bouts really. The one with RVD outclassed many others on the main card. I range ambrose/bryan, ambrose/neville, ambrose/koffi average to good. Nothing 'boring' and whatnot. Maybe his stye is just too elaborated/complex for your liking. 
I dunno, plz somebody explain me what is that bad in Dean ambrose


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

Toss up between Ambrose and Rollins for me. 

Ambrose bores me to death but Rollins lacks any charisma whatsoever.


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

Reigns times 100


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

Roman Reigns, but he has been improving.


----------



## Mr Poifect

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

I don't like the way Rollins bumps. That's about it.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*

Ambrose is a poor man's Joker and Rollins is boring when he talks. So I can't really say since there's not really a worst.


----------



## kronos96

*Re: Who's the worst member in the Shield?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> We're describing Ambrose, not Rock, son.





KingLobos said:


>


 :lol


----------



## The Shieldguys

Ambrose smile when Triple H told them they where to intimidating was gold. 

And how badass did the shield look standing guard for the Mcmahons


----------



## Bryan D.

That is how you sell a KO punch.

:ambrose


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I very much enjoyed raw 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

Bryan D. said:


> That is how you sell a KO punch.
> 
> :ambrose


David Otunga may give Ambrose a run for his money.


----------



## TD Stinger

I hope this leads to a face turn for The Shield, even if it is just temporary. To me, the story as it goes on that these guys are being payed off big time to be The Corporation's security. But eventually Bryan or even Punk, coming to Bryan's defense, saying The Shield are hypocrites and are nothing more than lackeys. And it all leads to a PPV like Battleground or HIAC or even an episode of Raw where The Shield are about to attack Bryan (and anyone else who has joined his cause). One of The Shield members looks down at Bryan, balls his fist, pulls back, drops him and then attacks Orton and the rest of the Corporation, assuming they build this as a big stable w/ other guys. 

They would be helping the biggest babyface and attacking the biggest heel and considering they're already cult like following, there would be no doubt they would be over. I say temporary babyfaces b/c the only feud I can see them having as a trio is against The Wyatt Family. Have The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family at Mania is some crazy hardcore 6 Man Tag, and after that start to build the break up, however they want to do it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

I wonder if anyone else sees a tad bit of Brian Pillman in Dean Ambrosse.

Both charasmatic. Both very solid in ring (though Ambrosse is no Pillman here) Ambrosse is the standout of a group of promising wrestlers with great potential, while Pillman was the standout in Hollywood Blondes where he teamed with an young Steve Austin. Pillman had an expansive wrestling history pre WWE in Stampede as does Ambrosse pre wwe hailed as Moxley. The Shield has made an pretty damn large impact on WWE, while Pillman's Got a Gun is still one of the most controversal segments in WWF history and Pillman certainly left a legacy. Pillman was a guy many thought could be a franchise wrestler in WWF if he was allowed to be which is how many fans view Ambrosse now. There sure as hell are alot of differences, as Pillman played more of an on edge loose cannon while Ambrosse is more eccentric than out of his mind, though if anyone has seen his Indy stuff this can be debated and if Dean gets an continued character evolution he may damn well disconnect. Their in ring styles are pretty different as is their promo style, as it could be pretty hard to differentiate between Brian shooting and work shooting on a mike especially in ECW. I just wonder if anyone can feasably see this comparison. Certainly not trying to put Ambrosse in a box by saying that this guy has to be like this guy, as Dean is unique and Brian sure as hell was, but I think that it is a discussion point. Oddly enough both were born in Ohio and the two are billed to be 1 pound apart in size (different frames though)


----------



## Amber B

He's been getting the Pillman/Piper comparisons for years. I can easily see unintentional traces of those guys but I've always looked at him as a direct result of everything good about ECW and their character/promo structuring. He didn't copy them but you can tell that he studied the way Dreamer, New Jack, Foley, Taz and Raven never just said to an opponent "grr, I'm going to beat you up" but instead would give an anecdote about their life, relate it to whatever that feud is then describe in detail why they have to destroy them while relating it back to that anecdote in the beginning. The pacing, locations and overall promo style is ECW. 
The last time he did that style of promo was probably the backstage one on Regal in FCW when Regal walked out during Ambrose's match.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Supposedly Ambrose was ranked #28 in the PWI 500 list. Pretty good accomplishment considering that the list is based on things the wrestlers do from August to August the following year and Ambrose debuted in November 2012. Wonder how Reigns and Rollins did?


----------



## Mr.Cricket

I am glad that Shield finally have some direction as part of Corporation.


----------



## vault21

Am I the only one bummed out about the Shield being relegated to an APA-esque role?


----------



## WrestlingOracle

To me if the Shield were not involved in the corporation story, the alternative wouldve been that since Punk was beaten and not taken out and knowing Axel can't do shit, Paul Heyman hiring the Shield as merceneries to take out Punk, leading into a feud that would culminate at survivor series. That would give Ambrosse some good mike time vs Punk and direction for the next few months. I would think you could have Punk gather the guys who the Shield have history with so Punk, Ziggler, Show, Henry and hell if you split the real americans and have cesaro face you can have him on Punk's side since that would give Cesaro needed upper card exposure and it is feasable since Cesaro and Punk are good friends. this team would face Axel, Shield and someone else who could be converted into an Heyman guy (since Lesnar's contract is up). This combo could provide some sick matches

I am glad with the direction taken in the shield though because we all know that a storyline of the corporation magnitude would overshadow everything else, the Shield still get direction this way as merceneries, and like many have said this could plant the seeds for the eventual shield split as someone starts double guessing why they are protecting the heels. I could see this being Reigns. I am just glad that the shield are in a relevant position and not floating about like it seems the wyatts are going to, since it seems like the obvious angle with taker isn't happening for health reasons. With everyone else locked in other than Punk when he finishes with Heyman or if creative can come up with something for Wyatt/Morrison, the Wyatts may be screwed until after survivor series which is a long time when Bray's in ring credability is already dwindling thanks to that god awful match booking of his at Summerslam. Glad to see the Sheild aren't heading for the same fate of drifting to oblivion.


----------



## Da Silva

Brother None said:


> Am I the only one bummed out about the Shield being relegated to an APA-esque role?


They've been facing the fucking USO's recently, an APA-esque role isn't a relegation.


----------



## Asenath

And there's always the possibility of a ~shocking swerve~


----------



## TankOfRate

Asenath said:


> And there's always the possibility of a ~shocking swerve~


If they're trying to be Evolution, I can see Vince/HHH scouting Roman. Like someone said in a post earlier, Ambrose and Rollins seem to fit into the McMahon ~B+~ category so I wouldn't be surprised if the Corporation try to elevate Roman and Batista him up. Although that would end with an Ambrose face turn and I'm not here for that rn. And there's still the chance that Ambrose's fuckery will eventually catch up to everything and he'll cause some kind of eruption, which seems more likely right now considering he feels like the one they're pushing as a singles guy.

Also, remember this thing of beauty?






Their alliance with the corporation deffo isn't random or out of the blue. Vince used his fave new buzzwords (namely 'Ruthless Aggression') for them and so on. I definitely have a feeling that they're going to be pretty important as Vince's boys, especially if this goes into Wrestlemania. And then if HHH/Vince are going to split, after Monday (when Triple H called them ~Shield guys~) it makes sense for them to stick with the boss. It seems more and more obvious now that The Shield are pretty much just a bunch of young punks with no real agenda, just out to get themselves up the card or whatever. Who knows how it's going to end but it's fun to speculate. 

But, you know, in between all this legit wrestling discussion imma need y'all to keep it up with the splooge-sesh.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Ambrose ranked in #26 in PWI500 this year. Pretty frigging big leap from #253


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose ranked in #26 in PWI500 this year. Pretty frigging big leap from #253


ohh it was #26 and not #28 like I said.. ALL THE BETTER!!! :

But I'd like to see the full list to see how Reigns and Rollins positioned.


----------



## hag

Seth Rollins has my vote for mic work. The promo he cut the week before Summerslam was great.

Dean Ambrose is great too. I love his character and how arrogant he is. Great heel.


----------



## Heel

In two-minds about this. I'd love to think this Corporation thing will help elevate The Shield but I can't help but worry they'll be used as geeks that Vince/HHH throw in to take beatings from Bryan/Big Show/Ziggler, in order to protect Orton.


----------



## jarrelka

*Calling it now: Roman Reigns will eventually snap on the corporation-get pushed hard*

Ive said it before. Reigns is the next face of the Company. The shield will get mistreated and Reigns wont rake it Kinda like batista back in evolution. I know this is where there goibg with this.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Calling it now: Roman Reigns will eventually snap on the corporation-get pushed h*

Nope.

If anybody face turns, it'll be Rollins. And if anybody goes rogue tweener/heel, it'll be Ambrose.

But mostly, I'm expecting the Shield to swerve because a better offer.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Calling it now: Roman Reigns will eventually snap on the corporation-get pushed h*

It would be awesome. Dude screams main event babyface. I was just thinking this the other day.

They obviously see him as a younger Dave Batista. I've got this vision of both him and The Rock beating down triple h in the middle of the ring at some point. They should acknowledge the family ties. It might get him over via association.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Calling it now: Roman Reigns will eventually snap on the corporation-get pushed h*

Well, i'd rather this happen instead of Cena coming back and saving the day


----------



## E N F O R C E R

*Re: Calling it now: Roman Reigns will eventually snap on the corporation-get pushed h*

I kind of agree with Reigns being one of the faces of the company soon. Most people think Ambrose will get the biggest push, I think Reigns will no doubt be the biggest of the other two in a few years time.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Calling it now: Roman Reigns will eventually snap on the corporation-get pushed h*

I wouldn't be surprised at this at some point in the future.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Calling it now: Roman Reigns will eventually snap on the corporation-get pushed h*



Cliffy Byro said:


> It would be awesome. Dude screams main event babyface. I was just thinking this the other day.
> 
> They obviously see him as a younger Dave Batista. I've got this vision of both him and The Rock beating down triple h in the middle of the ring at some point. They should acknowledge the family ties. It might get him over via association.


I agree, he has the same level of RAW charisma and looks as Magnus imo...his roar alone is more intense than anything Ryback ever did. He could be the next intense alpha face in the WWE.

He's not like Batista at all though, Batista was bigger and was all show-no go, the Bodybuilder Prototype. Roman Reigns has far more raw intensity. I seriously hope for his sake that he has a good personality and can bring his ring skills up, otherwise he'll end up as a huge disappointment.


----------



## Fred Spoila

*Re: Calling it now: Roman Reigns will eventually snap on the corporation-get pushed h*

FACE: Tyler Black
Tweener: Jon Moxley
HEEL : Roman Reigns.


----------



## Pink Princess

*Re: Calling it now: Roman Reigns will eventually snap on the corporation-get pushed h*

The looks the voice the oar that progressive wrestling ability future face of the company 100% :kanye


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: Calling it now: Roman Reigns will eventually snap on the corporation-get pushed h*

He'll get pushed heavily, which I have no problem with if he continues to improve in the ring. He's pretty good for someone who only began wrestling in 2010.


----------



## Bagelalmond

*Re: Calling it now: Roman Reigns will eventually snap on the corporation-get pushed h*

To the starter of the thread: This is like the stupidest idea I've ever heard. I'm glad that you're not running WWE.

The Corporation is just a new stable whose potential we haven't seen yet. They're just getting started and you're already talking about who's going to break up. This is a kind of stable that can last for a good few years, at least.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Calling it now: Roman Reigns will eventually snap on the corporation-get pushed h*

I can see Reigns turning face but only after they lose the tag belts to the Usos and then Rollins convinces Ambrose to turn on him (says it was Reigns fault or whatever) The Sheild is great and it definatly launched all of their careers but look for it to "break apart" right around (probably after) WM 30 thus freeing the guys up for their own runs as they will be established by then

Ambrose = great mic skills super good heel
Reigns = future main eventer in ring skills
Rollins = super bump machinene will excell in midcard story lines (maybe a main event run when he gets repackaged)

Either way you slice it I think these 3 guys will be ok after the Sheild gimmick ends :cool2


----------



## corkymccorkell

*Re: Calling it now: Roman Reigns will eventually snap on the corporation-get pushed h*

I was thinking this also, Reigns has all the ability to become a top Batista like face. Definitely the best choice to turn first out of the three members of The Shield.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

*Re: Calling it now: Roman Reigns will eventually snap on the corporation-get pushed h*



Fred Spoila said:


> FACE: Tyler Black
> Tweener: Roman Reigns
> HEEL : Jon Moxley


fixed!


----------



## Amber B

Whoever did this pretty much summed up the entire 2 hour shoot in 3 minutes. One of the best promo guys in wrestling is just a doofy dude that rarely completes a sentence :lmao


----------



## Deadpoolite

^ :lmao

I'm not even going to watch the 2 hour interview. That's good enough for me.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Amber B said:


> Whoever did this pretty much summed up the entire 2 hour shoot in 3 minutes. One of the best promo guys in wrestling is just a doofy dude that rarely completes a sentence :lmao


1:55 - 1:59 :

that's why I love this guy. but he sure does say "like" a lot :


----------



## The Shield©

All three of these guys are money and bring something different and unique to the table, which is why they work so damn well with each other. I hope all three get a big push when this is all said and done because they deserve it for how they have alleviated themselves since their debut last year. It is crazy to think just how far they have come since then and just how much they have improved with the TV time and exposure.


----------



## TankOfRate

Amber B said:


> Whoever did this pretty much summed up the entire 2 hour shoot in 3 minutes. One of the best promo guys in wrestling is just a doofy dude that rarely completes a sentence :lmao


lord on high give me strength










This should not be giving me a raging lady boner. Why is life like this???

Seriously though, it's crazy how good he is at turning it on and off. Dude is unbelievably articulate when cutting a promo but when it comes to interviews... :lol Dropping dem panties without even trying.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So Ambrose got to the #26 place on the PWI 500, how did Reigns and Rollins do?

Seth Rollins got to the position #35, while Reigns got #39.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> Whoever did this pretty much summed up the entire 2 hour shoot in 3 minutes. One of the best promo guys in wrestling is just a doofy dude that rarely completes a sentence :lmao


This just gave me the greatest laugh! I have seen the full interview but this was awsome lol. I lmao at the beginning of the video. That goober....hot but a goober lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Amber B said:


> Whoever did this pretty much summed up the entire 2 hour shoot in 3 minutes. One of the best promo guys in wrestling is just a doofy dude that rarely completes a sentence :lmao


Geez and I thought that I had a 'like' problem. :lol


The character and the man are two completely different people and yet I still would.


----------



## Asenath

Amber B said:


> Whoever did this pretty much summed up the entire 2 hour shoot in 3 minutes. One of the best promo guys in wrestling is just a doofy dude that rarely completes a sentence :lmao


More inclined toward "I totally would" than when he is playing his character, TBQH.


----------



## TankOfRate

At this point, the poll for this thread needs to be the simple question of 'would ya/wouldn't ya'. I think we need to have that conversation.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TankOfRate said:


> At this point, the poll for this thread needs to be the simple question of 'would ya/wouldn't ya'. I think we need to have that conversation.


We all would/end poll :cool2


----------



## Jimshine

Doesn't anyone discuss The Shield's work any more in this thread or is it just guys and girls having complex group tantric sex over tumblr gifs


----------



## Asenath

Jimshine said:


> Doesn't anyone discuss The Shield's work any more in this thread or is it just guys and girls having complex group tantric sex over tumblr gifs


----------



## SubZero3:16

Jimshine said:


> Doesn't anyone discuss The Shield's work any more in this thread or is it just guys and girls having complex group tantric sex over tumblr gifs


Complex group tantric sex is a lot more fun. Are you feeling left out or something? You don't have to deny your true feelings, we're here for you.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> We all would/end poll :cool2


Would what tho? Are we talking which positions? Toys? Cosplay? Miracle whip? 

Yes, we need to have that conversation.


----------



## Asenath

Just as long as he doesn't dress up as Sandman again, it's all good.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Would what tho? Are we talking which positions? Toys? Cosplay? Miracle whip?
> 
> Yes, we need to have that conversation.


Yes we do. Miracle Whip? Nah, how about Nutella?

It wouldn't change the end result tho, we all still would.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Hopefully they keep the Shield relevant and doing important things, having them in this coporation angle might be good.

They need to pull back on the Wyatts & take the Shield more seriously, and really start to focus on the Shield.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

I don't see girls screaming for the Shield during Raw... which is too bad, they could use the support.


----------



## Amber B

TankOfRate said:


> At this point, the poll for this thread needs to be the simple question of 'would ya/wouldn't ya'. I think we need to have that conversation.


Ambrose- I would in a heartbeat a couple of times before shit hits the fan and someone gets cut.
Rollins- I would but he's just too pretty to be treated like a toy. I'd actually want to talk to him afterwards.
Reigns- He's growing on me but I think I would just to see if he's as hood as the Usos...and that hair.



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Hopefully they keep the Shield relevant and doing important things, having them in this coporation angle might be good.
> 
> They need to pull back on the Wyatts & take the Shield more seriously, and really start to focus on the Shield.


The Wyatts, unfortunately, aren't doing anything for me right now and in typical WWE fashion, instead of setting them apart from the Shield they're doing the same beatdowns and putting them in the same hour. 

The Wyatts = One guy and his bitches with a gimmick that might hold them back from developing. 
The Shield = Three equals who will go somewhere once they break up.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> I don't see girls screaming for the Shield during Raw... which is too bad, they could use the support.


There has been girls in the crowd you see totally fangirling and marking out when the guys walk past them lol.

Btw I'm down w nutella lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Ambrose- seems a bit off but heck that's the whole allure anywayz
Reigns - Hell yeah! Lawd jesus, that man is fine!
Rollins - He has the best ass out of the 3 so why the hell not.

And the women were definitely screaming last week during the promo when the camera panned to Reigns.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*I wonder what Ambrose is going to do after he retires from wrestling. I don't see a bright future if he's that awkward outside of the ring.*


----------



## Eddie Ray

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I wonder what Ambrose is going to do after he retires from wrestling. I don't see a bright future if he's that awkward outside of the ring.*


he should become a trainer. most def.


----------



## Callisto

At least this stable has _some_ sort of direction. And that's all I could ever want. Gone are the days of me objectifying these men for my amusement.

I just told a got damn lie, because....



TankOfRate said:


> At this point, the poll for this thread needs to be the simple question of 'would ya/wouldn't ya'. I think we need to have that conversation.


....Ambrose has my permission to annihilate me into a paraplegic. The other two can nestle on into the lion's den.

The thirst is all too real.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Eddie Ray said:


> he should become a trainer. most def.


THIS!!^^^^^

Also with his upbringing, he is a survivor so I think he will be just fine when he retires.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

TehJerichoFan said:


> At least this stable has _some_ sort of direction. And that's all I could ever want. Gone are the days of me objectifying these men for my amusement.
> 
> I just told a got damn lie, because....
> 
> 
> 
> ....Ambrose has my permission to annihilate me into a paraplegic. The other two can nestle on into the lion's den.
> 
> The thirst is all too real.


I hate and love you so much :lmao

Ambrose would just....blow your back out.
He's part of a rare breed where morals have to be thrown out the window and no fucks will be given about doing so afterward.



Oh...let me write something about the serious business wrestling angle. Yeah..


----------



## RatedR10

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I wonder what Ambrose is going to do after he retires from wrestling. I don't see a bright future if he's that awkward outside of the ring.*


Trainer, no doubt. He could be a commentator when he retires. 

Ambrose seems so different from his real life persona to his on-screen persona that some acting work may be there for him in the future too, if he ever wanted to go down that road.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> I hate and love you so much :lmao
> 
> Ambrose would just....blow your back out.
> He's part of a rare breed where morals have to be thrown out the window and no fucks will be given about doing so afterward.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...let me write something about the serious business wrestling angle. Yeah..


I am willing to blow my back out! My trainer prob would not be happy with me but sooooo worth it!! LOL!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

RatedR10 said:


> Trainer, no doubt. He could be a commentator when he retires.
> 
> Ambrose seems so different from his real life persona to his on-screen persona that some acting work may be there for him in the future too, if he ever wanted to go down that road.


Ambrose on commentary is part Dusty Rhodes, a teaspoon of Art Donovan and a bottle or two of JD.
He's a random mess. :lmao

I wish he went to PWG just for the commentary alone. And I cosign on him acting.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I can def see him acting, he would be great in a action or horror film but he would prob be more for the action film since he is not big on horror films which I find funny.

Oh and that mash up video of the shoot interview....the whole thing cracked me up but especially the part where he is shooting his fingers and fist making swooshing noises lol also when he is biting his index finger with the sounds of crickets LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'm just leaving these here... Cause... Ya know :cool2


And lets not forget this


----------



## The Shieldguys

Since they emerged, The Shield has taken on, and taken out, many top superstars, generally without concern for who they are or what they are. Face or heel, champion or not did not matter. They seemed to be working for some greater good in their eyes. At first it was insinuated that they were linked possibly to Punk and Heyman, then it just seemed like in some cases they could be hired muscle. And then, on August 19th 2013, at Raw… they protect the ring for the McMahons and HHH and seemingly do their bidding.

So, I ask, has The Shield taken a step forward or a step back?

If I were inclined to think this, I could say they took a step forward by aligning themselves as the Corporate muscle. Who wouldn’t want to be hitching their wagon with the owner, the COO and the WWE Champion? It makes sense…but does it make sense for The Shield?

My first thought was that it does not. These three men went from calculated villains to corporate henchmen. It doesn’t seem to suit them. Second, does this shake out as a scheme that has been afoot for virtually as long as they’ve been active in WWE? In which case, there are inconsistencies perhaps, considering that Orton went against The Shield not that long ago. But, we all know many WWE storylines have plot holes that may never be answered, so….anything is possible.

But, suppose for a moment they aren’t really operating as hired muscle for McMahon and HHH. Suppose this is some rebirth of Legacy, in a new mold. Then of course it would make sense to want as many titles in the stable as possible. That would be logical. Using your tag champs and US Champ as bodyguards? Not so much.

This is something I look to have explained better in the coming weeks. Are they a part of this new alliance? Was their involvement a short term arrangement only? Could this finally be the WWE making an effort to let us know who has been giving The Shield their marching orders for nearly a year now? As prominent a role as they’ve played since their explosion onto the WWE scene, I don’t know that they could be easily diminished. But I do fear that if their inclusion is mishandled, they could be derailed, and that could be a bad thing.

How these next few weeks unfolds will be critical for the future of The Shield, and I for one am quite curious to see how things unfold.

Great blogg from wrestlenewz


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


>















>


I do love me some Ambreigns.


----------



## Lilou

So, I've never been in this thread before, but I'm now tempted to go back and read all 500 pages, because reasons.

This is possibly the best thread.


----------



## DrHorrible

Hey guys, what do you think about the Ambrose vs RVD Summerslam match? 
Link to the video (match only) :


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Lilou said:


> So, I've never been in this thread before, but I'm now tempted to go back and read all 500 pages, because reasons.
> 
> This is possibly the best thread.



DO IT.

I lurked this forum for so long and this was the thread that made me join. Easily the best.


----------



## Joshi Judas

GOAT thread. And all the ladies getting horny make it even better. The discussions are great too.

Though I'm kinda sad to see Rollins scoring the lowest on the poll.


----------



## Shenroe

DrHorrible said:


> Hey guys, what do you think about the Ambrose vs RVD Summerslam match?
> Link to the video (match only) :


So so underrated.. i give it B+/A- in my book


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DrHorrible said:


> Hey guys, what do you think about the Ambrose vs RVD Summerslam match?
> Link to the video (match only) :



Definitely one of the better matches that night. It had a nice pace to it and correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure the crowd were chanting 'this is wrestling' during a part of the match. Says it all.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lilou said:


> So, I've never been in this thread before, but I'm now tempted to go back and read all 500 pages, because reasons.
> 
> This is possibly the best thread.


Welcome to The Shield thread!









Best damn thread on this entire site!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Lilou said:


> So, I've never been in this thread before, but I'm now tempted to go back and read all 500 pages, because reasons.
> 
> This is possibly the best thread.


Welcome! Remember to also read these:

THE Legendary "Dean Ambrose Pre-Debut Discussion Thread"
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt-superstars-main-event/609963-dean-ambrose-pre-debut-discussion-thread.html

THE Original "The Shield Discussion Thread"
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/644378-shield-discussion-thread-908.html


----------



## NeyNey

The Shield© said:


> All three of these guys are money and bring something different and unique to the table, which is why they work so damn well with each other. I hope all three get a big push when this is all said and done because they deserve it for how they have alleviated themselves since their debut last year. It is crazy to think just how far they have come since then and just how much they have improved with the TV time and exposure.


Really, it is. 
I was so sceptical when I saw Rollins and especially Reigns in this stable. 
I didn't like Reigns and just shaked my head to people who wanted him to get a push, and I thought Rollins was a bad talker.
But now Rollins became one of my favorites 'cause he kind of found his own style and if you compare past Reigns to _this_ Reigns, you just have to respect his big improvements. 
That's why I think all three of them will be main eventers one day. 'Cause they're not only hungry, they eat and breathe every new challenge they can find. 



Amber B said:


> Whoever did this pretty much summed up the entire 2 hour shoot in 3 minutes. One of the best promo guys in wrestling is just a doofy dude that rarely completes a sentence :lmao




Thanks for posting that video Amber. 
From the bottom of my heart.

How awesome can you be? Ambrose is so fucking epic. 
When I watched the 2 hours I totally loved the sentence "I thought I was the *SHIT*!!!" and his immitation of different people. It's just GOAT how he manages to switch from his awesome funny real life personality to a bad, arrogant and crazy Ambrose. 
It's just... man... respect really.



DrHorrible said:


> Hey guys, what do you think about the Ambrose vs RVD Summerslam match?
> Link to the video (match only) :


Wrote a few pages back that I loved it.



Spoiler: Not so serious business






tylermoxreigns said:


>


KLJFKLJKLSDJFOÖAKLÖAKÜÄ'KOPETGJOP KL ÖK K KK KLÖKLÖöw+üe

I swear to god.. this... is so heaven. No, Paradise. 



TankOfRate said:


> At this point, the poll for this thread needs to be the simple question of 'would ya/wouldn't ya'. I think we need to have that conversation.


Ambrose is the owner of my flesh and blood. For eternity. 
Reigns is not my type and Rollins... nah.


----------



## vault21

This is worse then the WOW section.





























Also, its Ambrose.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Amber B said:


> Whoever did this pretty much summed up the entire 2 hour shoot in 3 minutes. One of the best promo guys in wrestling is just a doofy dude that rarely completes a sentence :lmao


This is incredible. :lol

'I would download it if I could'


----------



## Callisto

Amber B said:


> I hate and love you so much :lmao
> 
> Ambrose would just....blow your back out.
> He's part of a rare breed where morals have to be thrown out the window and no fucks will be given about doing so afterward.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...let me write something about the serious business wrestling angle. Yeah..


Now you know you need to stop. This just only exacerbates the spewing steam and monstrous boiling from this teapot. :moyes1

As long as he doesn't kill my ass, it's all good.


----------



## Snake Plissken

I love this thread, arguably the best thread on The Forum right now.


----------



## Asenath

Brother None said:


> This is worse then the WOW section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, its Ambrose.


You have erotic photos of DDP in your avatar and sig. Sis, please find yourself a seat.


----------



## PUNKY

Aces&EightsFan said:


> I love this thread, arguably the best thread on The Forum right now.


by far my favourite thread on this forum. i dont post a lot on here but i lurk on this thread every day,keep up with all the pics and gifs everyone.(Y)


----------



## TheFranticJane

I'm still holding out hope that Ambrose will turn full psycho on both the Shield and the Corporation, becoming a rogue element attacking everyone in sight.
I'm not saying I want him in the world title scene or the main Bryan/Trips storyline, I just want them to book him as strongly as they can and give him a 1996 Mankind-style push.


----------



## RatedR10

Amber B said:


> Whoever did this pretty much summed up the entire 2 hour shoot in 3 minutes. One of the best promo guys in wrestling is just a doofy dude that rarely completes a sentence :lmao


I actually watched the full shoot a while ago and it was great, but this is awesome. "I'd download it if I could." :lmao

Ambrose seems like a cool as fuck dude.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

New Ambrose interview... Pretty interesting stuff 



> “The goal, for the SHIELD is to eventually take over the circuit. Once we climb to the top of the mountain than, yeah, ideally we will be wrestling each other one day for a whole lot of money. That could definitely happen sometime in the future.”


http://ieweekly.com/2013/08/feature-stories/newcomers-and-long-runners/


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> New Ambrose interview... Pretty interesting stuff
> 
> 
> 
> http://ieweekly.com/2013/08/feature-stories/newcomers-and-long-runners/












:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. I

tylermoxreigns said:


> New Ambrose interview... Pretty interesting stuff
> 
> 
> 
> http://ieweekly.com/2013/08/feature-stories/newcomers-and-long-runners/





> She and Dwayne “The Rock” Johnson are the only third generation wrestlers ever


Whaaaaa...?


----------



## Eddie Ray

i've got some of that quoted in my sig now :


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> i've got some of that quoted in my sig now :


Every time I read him talking about the title in such a way it kinda makes me scream that wrestling is so tied down to a creative dept rather than letting the wrestler write their own promos and have more involvement with their character/storylines. We all know he'd bring a shit ton of interest back to that title if they just gave him a little five minutes on television to cut a damn promo. The 20 man battle royal for the no.1 contender spot on Raw showed that couple of weeks ago. 

Okay before I get too 'serious' here's some Shield ass...


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Okay before I get too 'serious' here's some Shield ass...












:faint:


----------



## Stroker Ace

tylermoxreigns said:


> Every time I read him talking about the title in such a way it kinda makes me scream that wrestling is so tied down to a creative dept rather than letting the wrestler write their own promos and have more involvement with their character/storylines. We all know he'd bring a shit ton of interest back to that title if they just gave him a little five minutes on television to cut a damn promo. The 20 man battle royal for the no.1 contender spot on Raw showed that couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Okay before I get too 'serious' here's some Shield ass...


All dat ass....Dean's is the best though, with Seth coming in second.

Sorry Roman, but you gotta bend over more.


----------



## NeyNey

That interview and Ambrose talking about the belt is just glorious.
With every word he breathes life into it, gives it a meaning and makes it look like a crown for his world domination.

Ambrose talking about belts was and is always a fucking splendor.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Dean's ass has come outta nowhere.
*
ALL DAT CROSSFIT*

Praise be to Rollins.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Shit's about to get real!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Shit's about to get real!


:cool2 :damn


----------



## TankOfRate

Most of the time it takes about five reads to understand what the fuck he's trying to say, but Ambrose interviews are quality. He's going to be a great commentator/trainer/agent one day. Comes across as older than 27 already. But if none of that works out, I'm sure dat ass will provide some job opportunities. (Call me, boo boo)



SubZero3:16 said:


> Shit's about to get real!


I remember when he was just a string-bean, long-necked, nasally-voiced, lanky little tyke. I'm so proud of how far he's come. 

Also all this talk of asses is reminding me how much I need a gif of Nikki B (aka my lifespiration) talking about wanting to bite Cena's butt. Total Divas has made me so happy because we now know the Divas thirst with as much passion and conviction as we do.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I think Seth has the best ass out of the three. I mean they are all fine but he just has that extra pop


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> Shit's about to get real!


I stay with the Moxleycotton, but Rollins does have a nice build to him. It's not too muscular or too lean and dem arms my god.

I wouldn't mind hitting the Crystal Seth a few times.


----------



## NeyNey

:lmao :lmao :lmao I fucking love you people. 

...and seems like I'm the only one not interested in asses. 

But god damn, I would lick all that sweat from dat beautiful chest anytime.


----------



## Amber B

tylermoxreigns said:


> Okay before I get too 'serious' here's some Shield ass...





SubZero3:16 said:


> Shit's about to get real!




BUT WHY THOUGH?

That's just...that's way too much clothing. 











NeyNey said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao I fucking love you people.
> 
> ...and seems like I'm the only one not interested in asses.
> 
> But god damn, I would lick all that sweat from dat beautiful chest anytime.


I'm still partial to 2010 Moxley but got damn that's the only thing I remember from Mania.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Theys gifs and pics are making my bus ride go much faster lol....especially those hip thrusting pics or whatever dean is doing lol


----------



## TankOfRate

I am only an ass (wo)man on very special occasions. For years my ass-legiance has been reserved for Ziggler and Layla but I am now ready to believe in The Shield. 



NeyNey said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao I fucking love you people.
> 
> ...and seems like I'm the only one not interested in asses.
> 
> But god damn, I would lick all that sweat from dat beautiful chest anytime.












WHY DO YOU PEOPLE DO THIS

just be shirtless forever please


----------



## Asenath

I am unabashedly an ass woman. But, damn. Please look at all that arm.

Arm.

Hnnnng.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Love how this thread has turned into a female orgy fest over the Shield. Raging lady boners. :busta


----------



## SubZero3:16

Man, I love this thread.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Raging lady boners LOL


----------



## TankOfRate

Those arms. Those damn Crossfit arms. Those damn Crossfit butts. Damn Crossfit. Damn Shield. Damn raging lady boner. Stupid sexy Shield.

Man I miss that month when all Rollins did was post workout pictures. Sisters (and brothers), let us pray that a day will come when these three men will once again wrestle in trunks. In a Triple Threat match in the main event of Wrestlemania for the WWE Championship.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

TankOfRate said:


> Those arms. Those damn Crossfit arms. Those damn Crossfit butts. Damn Crossfit. Damn Shield. Damn raging lady boner. Stupid sexy Shield.
> 
> Man I miss that month when all Rollins did was post workout pictures. Sisters (and brothers), let us pray that a day will come when these three men will once again wrestle in trunks. In a Triple Threat match in the main event of Wrestlemania for the WWE Championship.


PREACH!!! LOL!


----------



## Stroker Ace

NeyNey said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao I fucking love you people.
> 
> ...*and seems like I'm the only one not interested in asses.*
> 
> But god damn, I would lick all that sweat from dat beautiful chest anytime.


Girl you should be, when the ass is right it's a beautiful thing on a man. Although I'm not a fan of the Big E booty...that's just nasty. Cena gets a pass cause I dont see that on a white boy often and it looks :ass

But Dean's ass is fucking *mint* right now.

And since Asenath brought it up, let's get some more pics in here. This thread is in need of some.


----------



## Asenath

Let the congregation say amen.

ETA: arm porn for me? I <3 you! Want to rub my face all over the arms. *whimper*


----------



## SubZero3:16

A two for one special









Look at how they glisten


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Dem arms *meeem* *drool* lol.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> Let the congregation say amen.
> 
> ETA: arm porn for me? I <3 you! Want to rub my face all over the arms. *whimper*


Who else would appreciate the *Arm*brose more than you 



SubZero3:16 said:


> A two for one special


While I love the pairing of Ambrollins, I'm starting to like Reignbrose.


----------



## TankOfRate

Are we having a party? This feels like a party.










Seeing grown men cuddle on screen is the main reason why I love pro wrestling tbqfh.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Sadness, I have to leave the splooging...but I will return!!! Lol


----------



## Stroker Ace

TankOfRate said:


> *Are we having a party? This feels like a party.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing grown men cuddle on screen is the main reason why I love pro wrestling tbqfh.




Then we needs drinks and a lot more (man) candy.


----------



## Asenath

They ship it harder than we do.


----------



## Xapury

This thread is special...


----------



## SubZero3:16

Stroker Ace said:


> While I love the pairing of Ambrollins, I'm starting to like Reignbrose.


The official ship name is Ambreigns.










Although I'm a bit more partial to Rolleigns


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> The official ship name is Ambreigns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm a bit more partial to Rolleigns


Bleh, I like Reignbrose it's cuter. That'll be my special name


----------



## Dave199123

I like the shield. But it seems like wwe is dropping the ball on them. Hopefully, the "corporation" is something they keep the shield apart of.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I am back! But everyone is gone now 
Lol. Enjoying all the gifs though....it is making the bus ride go a lot faster! Lol 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pauly3

So on wwe.com they are listed as this


Rollins 6'1

Reigns 6'3

Ambrose 6'4



Does anyone here think that is incorrect? I would say Rollins is 6'0, Reigns is 6'2.5 and Ambrose is 6'2? Ambrose doesn't even look taller than Reigns or am i wrong here?


----------



## Asenath

Dean slouches. He's always been billed around 6'3 - 6'4.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ambrose is pretty tall. I'd say he is 6'4'' too, around the same height as HHH, but leaner obviously.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

This thread never fails in the entertainment department. Well done, ladies.


----------



## Srdjan99

The Shield or the Enfrocers? Which name is better?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

There is only one enforcer...


----------



## Asenath

If the internet had been around then as more than a military and academic application, I would have loved to read the female IWC's thoughts on the Horsemen.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Tully Blanchard would have been your vaginal boner.


----------



## RatedR10

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ambrose is pretty tall. I'd say he is 6'4'' too, around the same height as HHH, but leaner obviously.


Triple H is 6'2", though.

Ambrose looks shorter than Reigns/Rollins in every picture I've seen of them together and even on TV. I'd say 6'2" in his wrestling boots.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Srdjan99 said:


> The Shield or the Enfrocers? Which name is better?


"The Enfrocers" sounds weird.


----------



## checkcola

The Enforcers sounds like a bad 80s movie or an upcoming Dwayne Johnson project.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Asenath said:


> If the internet had been around then as more than a military and academic application, I would have loved to read the female IWC's thoughts on the Horsemen.












I know you probably meant that for the original Four Horsemen BUT I bet Pillman and Benoit had more than one fangirl during their days in the Four Horsemen too...


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'm _BAAAAACCCKKKKK_










Just LOVE catching up with this thread :lmao:

Arm porn - CHECK
Butt porn - CHECK


----------



## Eddie Ray

I'd love to go to a bar and have these chats with all of you...damn

I love you all! from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## SubZero3:16

This thread is just full of awesome posters.

Here's where our boys began:









Notice how much bigger Dean is.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> This thread is just full of awesome posters.
> 
> Here's where our boys began:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how much bigger Dean is.


Dean's physical transformation has been glorious


----------



## Mr. I

Pauly3 said:


> So on wwe.com they are listed as this
> 
> 
> Rollins 6'1
> 
> Reigns 6'3
> 
> Ambrose 6'4
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone here think that is incorrect? I would say Rollins is 6'0, Reigns is 6'2.5 and Ambrose is 6'2? Ambrose doesn't even look taller than Reigns or am i wrong here?


Ambrose is absolutely taller. Watch TLC 2012, when he faces off with Ryback early in the match. Ryback is 6'3, and Ambrose is noticeably taller than him.



RatedR10 said:


> Triple H is 6'2", though.
> 
> Ambrose looks shorter than Reigns/Rollins in every picture I've seen of them together and even on TV. I'd say 6'2" in his wrestling boots.


Triple H is 6'4, not 6'2


----------



## ScottishJobber

The best thing to see is these 3 guys in the ring as The Shield. I'm really not looking forward to when they disband, although it'll be great seeing how they'll all do with a proper singles run. I hope they 'stick together' as Rollins said in an interview.


----------



## SubZero3:16

They're all between 6'0 and 6'4. I don't see what's the big deal in who's taller than who. They all look within an inch of each other. Besides those aren't the inches that matter anyway.


----------



## TankOfRate

When Ambrose was scrawnier a few years ago he was such a lanky fuck. He's taller than he seems but that's mostly because he slouches. I think now that he's bigger he looks a lot more.... put together? Either way, the three of them are roughly the same height, give or take a couple of inches. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> They're all between 6'0 and 6'4. I don't see what's the big deal in who's taller than who. They all look within an inch of each other. *Besides those aren't the inches that matter anyway.*


OOH GURL YOU NASTY



BIG E WINNING said:


> This thread never fails in the entertainment department. Well done, ladies.












Welcome to the dark side, Winning. Good to have you on board.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TankOfRate said:


> When Ambrose was scrawnier a few years ago he was such a lanky fuck. He's taller than he seems but that's mostly because he slouches. I think now that he's bigger he looks a lot more.... put together? Either way, the three of them are roughly the same height, give or take a couple of inches.
> 
> 
> 
> OOH GURL YOU NASTY


----------



## Asenath

BIG E WINNING said:


> Tully Blanchard would have been your vaginal boner.


----------



## DrHorrible

May I ask if Dean Ambrose have ever dated someone? Rollins? I know Reigns is already married.
Also, does Ambrose have any other bestfriends other than Rollins and Reigns?


----------



## Gaston

Why does rollins seems left out among the Fans?


----------



## Asenath

DrHorrible said:


> May I ask if Dean Ambrose have ever dated someone? Rollins? I know Reigns is already married.
> Also, does Ambrose have any other bestfriends other than Rollins and Reigns?


If one believes his shoot interviews, Ambrose has 'dated' lots of people. (Is it dating when you don't leave the bedroom? Point of clarification requested.) But one of his friends from the indies says that he's single.

Rollins has a very pretty girlfriend named Leigh. (I think that's her name.) They have Yorkies, therefore are awesome by dint of their dogs being awesome.

Reigns and his fiancee have been together since college, as far as I understand.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Gaston said:


> Why does rollins seems left out among the Fans?


Because he's the one that holds all of the punches. Most matches they don't allow him to get any offensive in. Although in all honesty he's probably the best wrestler of the three and his match with Daniel Bryan was a MOTY candidate.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Pretty solid promo from Reigns and Rollins on Smackdown on Show and Henry. Have to say I personally thought Rollins was good. 

As for him being 'left out' here's some two-tone spam 






































Oh and just because...


----------



## Asenath

I have no idea what's going on here. But I love it.


----------



## Bryan D.

I don't like when Reigns screams "Believe!!" right in front of the camera. It just looks retarded imo.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Bryan D. said:


> I don't like when Reigns screams "Believe!!" right in front of the camera. It just looks retarded imo.


Agree. That was the worst part of the promo on SD for me. 

Personally, the only problem with Reigns regarding promo's is that he is rather monotone and not lively enough or just too much. Kinda like 0 to 100, which doesn't work for me.


----------



## TankOfRate

Yeah, Reigns is one of the few cases where he's better off dialing it down, a lot. He's lucky to have that natural badass presence and charisma, he don't need to be doing no OTT shouting *Orton voice*. He works best as the one who says a few words in his dark, brooding voice before cutting the interview off. Werk with what you got, Roman.


----------



## Amber B

Gaston said:


> Why does rollins seems left out among the Fans?


I've been on the Rollins/Black train for forever so I don't have the need to big him up anymore. He's in my small list of sentimental favorites.

With Ambrose, I'm just coming to grips that I dig that bastard so imagine suppressing all of that for 4 years. This objectification/fascination was bound to come out. 



Asenath said:


> If one believes his shoot interviews, Ambrose has 'dated' lots of people. (Is it dating when you don't leave the bedroom? Point of clarification requested.) But one of his friends from the indies says that he's single.
> 
> Rollins has a very pretty girlfriend named Leigh. (I think that's her name.) They have Yorkies, therefore are awesome by dint of their dogs being awesome.
> 
> Reigns and his fiancee have been together since college, as far as I understand.



Rollins' girl is just fabulous. I can do without the hipster style and scene hair but she pulls it off.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> I have no idea what's going on here. But I love it.


The Holy Trinity.


----------



## NeyNey

Last few pages were glorious.



Ithil said:


> Ambrose is absolutely taller. Watch TLC 2012, when he faces off with Ryback early in the match. Ryback is 6'3, and Ambrose is noticeably taller than him.
> Triple H is 6'4, not 6'2


Exactly, look. 









He's the* MAN*!!!
Imagine Ambrose bullying Ryback backstage. :mark:



Stroker Ace said:


> Although I'm not a fan of the Big E booty...that's just nasty. Cena gets a pass cause I dont see that on a white boy often and it looks :ass
> But Dean's ass is fucking *mint* right now.


Big E's ass dude! :lol Cena's ass is disgusting. 
But well of course Dean's ass is _BAA BAAYYYUM_!. 








He always had a wonderful sexy body. :yum::yum::yum:



Stroker Ace said:


> Who else would appreciate the *Arm*brose more than you


*Arm*brose... bama



Eddie Ray said:


> I'd love to go to a bar and have these chats with all of you...damn


bryan:bryan


----------



## TankOfRate

Reigns and Rollins are tied down (Reigns is a daddy and everythang) but if Ambrose ever publicly comes out with a girlfriend the reaction will be amazing. I really, really want it to happen just to be able to witness the Tumblr-wide breakdown that will occur. That poor woman's life will never be the same.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TankOfRate said:


> Reigns and Rollins are tied down (Reigns is a daddy and everythang) but if Ambrose ever publicly comes out with a girlfriend the reaction will be amazing. I really, really want it to happen just to be able to witness the Tumblr-wide breakdown that will occur. That poor woman's life will never be the same.


Listen, if you paid any attention to tumblr you'll know that Dean belongs to Seth and there is no woman who can change that. :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> Reigns and Rollins are tied down (Reigns is a daddy and everythang) *but if Ambrose ever publicly comes out with a girlfriend the reaction will be amazing.* I really, really want it to happen just to be able to witness the Tumblr-wide breakdown that will occur. That poor woman's life will never be the same.


BIB would make me take cover and run because... 










but also...


----------



## Asenath

TankOfRate said:


> Reigns and Rollins are tied down (Reigns is a daddy and everythang) but if Ambrose ever publicly comes out with a girlfriend the reaction will be amazing. I really, really want it to happen just to be able to witness the Tumblr-wide breakdown that will occur. That poor woman's life will never be the same.


----------



## TankOfRate

SubZero3:16 said:


> Listen, if you paid any attention to tumblr you'll know that Dean belongs to Seth and there is no woman who can change that. :lol


----------



## Eddie Ray

anyone who hangs around on tumblr knows what chaos the last 'Dean has a girlfriend' rumour caused :no:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> anyone who hangs around on tumblr knows what chaos the last 'Dean has a girlfriend' rumour caused :no:


Oh shit son please don't go there :|:no:


----------



## NeyNey

TankOfRate said:


> Reigns and Rollins are tied down (Reigns is a daddy and everythang) but if Ambrose ever publicly comes out with a girlfriend the reaction will be amazing. I really, really want it to happen just to be able to witness the Tumblr-wide breakdown that will occur. That poor woman's life will never be the same.


It will be sooo awesome...








Bitches gonna cry.










...when he confirms our relationship. _lolololololol_ 8*D


----------



## TankOfRate

I'm just waiting for him to get sloppy with a Diva. Someone really thirsty like Nikki B, Eva Marie, Layla etc who will legit flaunt their ownership of dat dick _everywhere_. And it'll be even funnier because the fangirls will cry about the whores stealing their man/not being good for him/feigning concern that he'll get his heart broken or some shit :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Asenath said:


>












I mean...


----------



## SonoShion

Didn't you guys know? He has bromance going on with Mike.


----------



## TankOfRate

SonoShion said:


> Didn't you guys know? He has bromance going on with Mike.


THAT SLUT

WHAT DOES HE HAVE THAT I DON'T HAVE



NeyNey said:


> It will be sooo awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitches gonna cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...when he confirms our relationship. lolololololol* 8*D


----------



## NeyNey

SonoShion said:


> Didn't you guys know? He has bromance going on with Mike.


I loved how he







Ambrose when he entered the ring at SS. (Y)



TankOfRate said:


> I'm just waiting for him to get sloppy with a Diva. Someone really thirsty like Nikki B, Eva Marie, Layla etc who will legit flaunt their ownership of dat dick _everywhere_. And it'll be even funnier because the fangirls will cry about the whores stealing their man/not being good for him/feigning concern that he'll get his heart broken or some shit :lmao :lmao :lmao


Eva Marie would be fucking hilarious. :lmao The absolute explosion on Tumblr.



TankOfRate said:


>


----------



## Mr. I

I don't know if Rollins had a sore throat or something on Smackdown, but his voice was oddly lower and more gravely than usual. That or he was doing his version of Ambrose's voice.
It was a good choice, anyway, he was good in the promo. Reigns is still shaky when he has to talk at length though.


----------



## TankOfRate

NeyNey said:


>














Ithil said:


> I don't know if Rollins had a sore throat or something on Smackdown, but his voice was oddly lower and more gravely than usual. That or he was doing his version of Ambrose's voice.
> It was a good choice, anyway, he was good in the promo. Reigns is still shaky when he has to talk at length though.


Maybe it's just my crazed, captain-of-the-ship fangirl coming out, but I find it so funny/adorbs when Rollins tries channeling Ambrose. Like, when they're on the apron together and he starts heckling in a gravelly voice, or in promos or whatever. He's too cute to be a heel. I don't want to boo him, I just want to pinch his cheeks tbh.


----------



## World's Best

The fact that the Shield have degenerated into lapdogs for the Corporation, their outsider status has kind of been thrown out. If anything, this makes them look worse because now they aren't fighting for their own reasons of justice. I don't know if they abandoned that angle or what, but why have 3 guys who we know nothing about except for they work as a trio in kayfabe, actually aiding someone now?...

But then again, trying to actually have a decent discussion in this thread is pointless. Just more obsessing about Deano's personal life, fawning over pics, and half serious and/or ironic replies. :no:



Ithil said:


> I don't know if Rollins had a sore throat or something on Smackdown, but his voice was oddly lower and more gravely than usual. That or he was doing his version of Ambrose's voice.
> It was a good choice, anyway, he was good in the promo. Reigns is still shaky when he has to talk at length though.


Thing about Rollins is that he has the ability to be a face and heel very well. I like his chances of a great future better than the other two, and I'll stick by that.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

iirc Ambrose had a minor thing with Hellena Heavenly at some point. She is/was BJ Whitmer's girlfriend, not sure. He was like 17 at the time. Heavenly is 37 currently and Ambrose is 27 so Heavenly was 27 when Ambrose was 17. Bahgawd.

something isn't right there. I swear Ambrose said he was nineteen at the time but it can't be..


----------



## Asenath

You know people might be more interested in dialoguing with you about wrestling if you weren't always throwing in some sideways comments about how we're silly girls who don't know anything about wrestling.


----------



## TankOfRate

"It's all perfectly natural, all the crazy things you want to do to me, and all the things you're picturing us doing right now, and just listening to my voice... You're just falling for my charm. It sucks that you have to waste time watching me wrestling though."

So, yeah, objectify away ladies (and gay dudes)

http://theoshow.blogspot.co.uk/2010/12/tha-o-show-episode-197.html

:lmao I love Moxley interviews (as long as you ignore the creepy/gross misogynist interviewers you have to sit through). I sort of can't wait for Ambrose to start doing interviews on the reg. Even if they're more PG. 



World's Best said:


> But then again, trying to actually have a decent discussion in this thread is pointless. Just more obsessing about Deano's personal life, fawning over pics, and half serious and/or ironic replies. :no:















World's Best said:


> The fact that the Shield have degenerated into lapdogs for the Corporation, their outsider status has kind of been thrown out. If anything, this makes them look worse because now they aren't fighting for their own reasons of justice. I don't know if they abandoned that angle or what, but why have 3 guys who we know nothing about except for they work as a trio in kayfabe, actually aiding someone now?...


The way it seems to me is that they've pretty much been exposed as slimy punks who don't actually have an agenda, but are just out for themselves. So it makes sense that they accept money from Heyman, or this time from Vince and HHH, because that's what is going to get them to the top. They're heels, so I guess it makes sense to be total hypocrites. I don't like that the last few months have been so sloppy in terms of character development for them, though.



Asenath said:


> You know people might be more interested in dialoguing with you about wrestling if you weren't always throwing in some sideways comments about how we're silly girls who don't know anything about wrestling.


No, come on now. We need all these manly men to come in and share their manly views about manly wrestling. #BelieveInTheTestosterone


----------



## Asenath

MoxleyMoxx said:


> iirc Ambrose had a minor thing with Hellena Heavenly at some point. She is/was BJ Whitmer's girlfriend, not sure.


That is one hard faced old lady.


----------



## Asenath

World's Best said:


> The fact that the Shield have degenerated into lapdogs for the Corporation, their outsider status has kind of been thrown out. If anything, this makes them look worse because now they aren't fighting for their own reasons of justice. I don't know if they abandoned that angle or what, but why have 3 guys who we know nothing about except for they work as a trio in kayfabe, actually aiding someone now?...


There are two motivations, besides the 'Justice' angle they use to cover up their real leanings, the Shield have consistently had for whooping on someone.

1. For the money - like in the Heyman beatdowns.
2. For the lolz - like Taker, for example.

Also, I expect that they'll turn on HHH at some point in this angle, for the hell of it. Or because someone's offered them better money. It won't be a redemption turn, but it will get them in place for the inevitable Wyatt family feud -- which will be one of the just for the hell of it, thrillseeker feuds.


----------



## Deptford

World's Best said:


> The fact that the Shield have degenerated into lapdogs for the Corporation, their outsider status has kind of been thrown out. If anything, this makes them look worse because now they aren't fighting for their own reasons of justice. I don't know if they abandoned that angle or what, but why have 3 guys who we know nothing about except for they work as a trio in kayfabe, actually aiding someone now?...
> 
> But then again, trying to actually have a decent discussion in this thread is pointless. Just more obsessing about Deano's personal life, fawning over pics, and half serious and/or ironic replies. :no:


I like the fact that The Shield feels more like a Mafia now. It helps that I've been on a huge Sopranos kick lately but yeah, that's what I'm getting out of it. 

Also just let the girls be girls and do they thing :talk  

we have literally the rest of the forum to be all :cussin::gun::flip:avit:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

World's Best said:


> The fact that the Shield have degenerated into lapdogs for the Corporation, their outsider status has kind of been thrown out. If anything, this makes them look worse because now they aren't fighting for their own reasons of justice. I don't know if they abandoned that angle or what, but why have 3 guys who we know nothing about except for they work as a trio in kayfabe, actually aiding someone now?...


1. They are heels so basically their basis is to be out for themselves and hypocrites. 

2. We haven't even seen what their role is going to be properly yet. Why can't people let a storyline play out/develop before they immediately decide that it's 'bad' for x-character. 

3. 'Justice' has never really been defined, so therefore it can be anything they want.

4. They aided Heyman for a money, it happened before therefore it can happen again.

5. This is wrestling, there are loopholes in every. single. thing. 



Let just rejoice that three talented guys are in the main event scene? :cheer


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> Also just let the girls be girls and do they thing :talk


I would just like to point out that it's not like we don't know a talented wrestler when we see one, or three. We know how to talk wrestling. This thread isn't all pictures and "inappropriate" comments. 

Wrestling is supposed to be fun and we're enjoying it for what it is. 

Plus, I'm sure you guys don't ever drool over a diva who has more than half her body on show whilst they throw themselves around a twenty-by-twenty. 

Yup. Thought so.


----------



## RatedR10

I don't have a problem with The Shield working for the Corporation. Remember when they were working for Heyman earlier in the year because Heyman paid them off? They've already worked for money, why not do it again? I'm cool with it mainly because it also means they're going to feud with guys higher on the card than The Usos now.


----------



## Asenath

tylermoxreigns said:


> I would just like to point out that it's not like we don't know a talented wrestler when we see one, or three. We know how to talk wrestling. This thread isn't all pictures and "inappropriate" comments.


Exactly. There's lots of mancandy in the WWE, but you don't see 2 1000+ post threads for, say, Dolph or Cody. (Though they're also talented boys who deserve their due.) The Shield is the perfect synthesis of having 'the look', being booked well, being talented, having great interpersonal chemistry, and having that Cinderella story of boys who slept on floors and drove all over creation in the indies get their happily ever after.


----------



## Stroker Ace

World's Best said:


> But then again, trying to actually have a decent discussion in this thread is pointless. Just more obsessing about Deano's personal life, fawning over pics, and half serious and/or ironic replies. :no:


We really don't need the negativity here, sir. Either discuss something without the side comments or splooge with us.

Otherwise please exit that way.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Exactly. There's lots of mancandy in the WWE, but you don't see 2 1000+ post threads for, say, Dolph or Cody. (Though they're also talented boys who deserve their due.) The Shield is the perfect synthesis of having 'the look', being booked well, being talented, having great interpersonal chemistry, and having that Cinderella story of boys who slept on floors and drove all over creation in the indies get their happily ever after.


I was thinking that we need a CM Punk thread along the same lines.

Anyhoo, when there is good wrestling to talk about then I'll talk about it all day but until then I will fangirl as much as my heart desires.


----------



## Deptford

tylermoxreigns said:


> I would just like to point out that it's not like we don't know a talented wrestler when we see one, or three. We know how to talk wrestling. This thread isn't all pictures and "inappropriate" comments.
> 
> Wrestling is supposed to be fun and we're enjoying it for what it is.
> 
> Plus, I'm sure you guys don't ever drool over a diva who has more than half her body on show whilst they throw themselves around a twenty-by-twenty.
> 
> Yup. Thought so.


I never said you didn't know anything about wrestling. 
I was just trying to have fun/ Also didn't see the point in people being upset about the thread not being serious all the time so I said something.


----------



## Callisto

I can't believe I missed this orgy. You all are amazing.



NeyNey said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao I fucking love you people.
> 
> ...and seems like I'm the only one not interested in asses.
> 
> But god damn, I would lick all that sweat from dat beautiful chest anytime.












Lord, imma need him to tickle my throat with his dick. Nonstop tickling, hair-pulling, and expletives.


----------



## TankOfRate

The Shield Discussion Thread: Where morals come to die :lol


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I was thinking that we need a CM Punk thread along the same lines.
> 
> Anyhoo, when there is good wrestling to talk about then I'll talk about it all day but until then I will fangirl as much as my heart desires.


i wish we had a cm punk thread like this one. id be in there all day,so many pic and gifs to be posted :yumY)unk5


----------



## Asenath

We need a Men of Wrestling forum, is what we need.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> We need a Men of Wrestling forum, is what we need.


Seconded. But we all know the answer to that question: :ambrose2


----------



## PacoAwesome

Enters to discuss the incredible talents of The Shield. Sees nothing but sexual fantasies of female fans/possibly gay male fans. Leaves.


----------



## PUNKY

Asenath said:


> We need a Men of Wrestling forum, is what we need.


agreed. i dont think we'll ever get one though


----------



## Stroker Ace

Just a couple more stuff because I'm in the mood.

God I just wanna sit on his face.



Arching the back


Damn bi Dean would be so hot. Call me nasty, I don't care.


----------



## NeyNey

TehJerichoFan said:


> Lord, imma need him to tickle my throat with his dick. Nonstop tickling, hair-pulling, and expletives.














Asenath said:


> We need a Men of Wrestling forum, is what we need.


One thread would be enough. JUST ONE DAMN THREAD!


----------



## SonoShion

:lmao I love what's going on in here.


----------



## Asenath

Stroker Ace said:


> Arching the back


BOOTY TOOCH! 



> Damn bi Dean would be so hot. Call me nasty, I don't care.[/URL]


Does he read as bi because of the Moxley character's contempt for women or because of the inherent homoerotic nature of the 'band of brothers' kinds of units? I feel like I could go all lit crit on this after a couple of bottles of wine. 

But basically, the amalgam of the two characters screams Bossy Bottom and Daddy Issues.


----------



## Stroker Ace

NeyNey said:


> One thread would be enough. JUST ONE DAMN THREAD!


I remember back when the WWE site had its own forum a group of us girls made a Men of Wrestling thread. All those pics of hot wrestlers, the endless splooging and sexual fantasies.....

It was oh so glorious



R.I.P


----------



## TankOfRate

Nah guys, we're too civilized for a MOW section. We know how to integrate wrestling talk with srs splooging business. Can you imagine how boring it would be to just post pictures and rate them? Nope, we need in-depth match analysis, discussing every facial expression, every piece of physical contact, proper consideration of the quality of camera angles, appropriate gif selection etc etc. What we are doing here is an art.



PacoAwesome said:


> Enters to discuss the incredible talents of The Shield. Sees nothing but sexual fantasies of female fans/possibly gay male fans. Leaves.


But, we _are_ discussing their "incredible talents".


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> Does he read as bi because of the Moxley character's contempt for women or because of the inherent homoerotic nature of the 'band of brothers' kinds of units? I feel like I could go all lit crit on this after a couple of bottles of wine.


Girl I don't know, but every time I see him there's something about him that makes me think he'd go both ways. Maybe I've been reading too much of that Ambrollins shipping and handling. But if he one day said he swings both ways I would not be shocked.

The possibility that he can be blowin backs out from both sides is a real turn on to me.


----------



## NeyNey

Stroker Ace said:


> I remember back when the WWE site had it's own forum a group of us girls made a Men of Wrestling thread. All those pics of hot wrestlers, the endless splooging and sexual fantasies.....
> 
> It was oh so glorious
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P












Sounds fucking awesome!!!

WE NEED SOMETHING LIKE THAT! 
Someone make a serious suggestion Thread in "_Suggestions_" :mark: :mark: :mark:
If we just open one they just close it. enaldo


----------



## SubZero3:16

I agree with Ney Ney. Is one little thread too much to ask for?


----------



## tylermoxreigns




----------



## SonoShion

I don't think they'd close it. They wouldn't want to miss the opportunity to have all the ladies packed in one thread :westbrook2


----------



## TankOfRate

Miscellaneous man love























































This is very important and needs to be discussed further. And extended in order to involve other male wrestlers and their not so subtle love for each other. Has TNA gone bust yet? Can we not just have that bandwidth? And share it with Total Divas? Like a Total Divas/attractive men/occasional girl-crush appreciation corner of WF omg omg



SonoShion said:


> I don't think they'd close it. They wouldn't want to miss the opportunity to have all the ladies packed in one thread :westbrook2


True. This is more estrogen than most dudes here have been surrounded by in their lifetimes. You're welcome.


----------



## Kratosx23

PacoAwesome said:


> Enters to discuss the incredible talents of The Shield. Sees nothing but sexual fantasies of female fans/possibly gay male fans. Leaves.


Agreed, it's out of control. It's a shame that a bunch of "Desperate Housewives" can so easily hijack a thread that could actually have something productive in it.


----------



## Stroker Ace

tylermoxreigns said:


>


Dat back and ass





TankOfRate said:


> Nah guys, we're too civilized for a MOW section. We know how to integrate wrestling talk with srs splooging business. Can you imagine how boring it would be to just post pictures and rate them? Nope, we need in-depth match analysis, discussing every facial expression, every piece of physical contact, proper consideration of the quality of camera angles, appropriate gif selection etc etc. What we are doing here is an art.
> 
> 
> 
> But, we _are_ discussing their "incredible talents".


This is true, it takes a lot of work and self control to be able to multitask like we do. Balancing this thread between fangirling and discussion is hard work.

Still trying to figure out exactly what "talent" each of them has. 

Side Note: I think AJ raided my closet cause I have that same bra


----------



## Asenath

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Agreed, it's out of control. It's a shame that a bunch of "Desperate Housewives" can so easily hijack a thread that could actually have something productive in it.


Have you lot not noticed that the more you complain, the more we double-down on the pervy stuff?










(He just wants to touch it a little, Seth.)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Agreed, it's out of control. It's a shame that a bunch of "Desperate Housewives" can so easily hijack a thread that could actually have something productive in it.


----------



## Kratosx23

Asenath said:


> Have you lot not noticed that the more you complain, the more we double-down on the pervy stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (He just wants to touch it a little, Seth.)


You're not gonna stop anyway, so we might as well just let you know how annoying you are regardless.


----------



## NeyNey

TankOfRate said:


> This is very important and needs to be discussed further. And extended in order to involve other male wrestlers and their not so subtle love for each other. Has TNA gone bust yet? Can we not just have that bandwidth? And share it with Total Divas? Like a Total Divas/attractive men/occasional girl-crush appreciation corner of WF omg omg


:mark:

Lol all the guys going bitchy cause of the fangirling are just mad 'cause they'll never make a women go crazy like that. :klopp2


----------



## Stroker Ace

Roll out if you men got a problem with this thread right now.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just look at their awesome turnbuckle work.... HOF worthy shit right here folks




























(Y) :clap :mark:


----------



## Stroker Ace

tylermoxreigns said:


>


See Asenath, it's shit like this that makes me side eye him.

Luckily for him, I ain't complaining.


----------



## TankOfRate

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Agreed, it's out of control. It's a shame that a bunch of "Desperate Housewives" can so easily hijack a thread that could actually have something productive in it.


oh look it's this comment again. Shouldn't you be off crying about Wade Barrett's failing career or Daniel Bryan's success somewhere? 










Gurl bye. 

*tosses lace-front back* Back to business.



Stroker Ace said:


> Dat back and ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is true, it takes a lot of work and self control to be able to multitask like we do. Balancing this thread between fangirling and discussion is hard work.
> 
> *Still trying to figure out exactly what "talent" each of them has. *
> 
> Side Note: I think AJ raided my closet cause I have that same bra


Idk like there's kind of that wrestling stuff they do but that's pretty unimportant. Bearing DEM ARMS seems like a talent tho. And uh, you know, all that...

yeah whatevs back to butts


----------



## Amber B

TankOfRate said:


> "It's all perfectly natural, all the crazy things you want to do to me, and all the things you're picturing us doing right now, and just listening to my voice... You're just falling for my charm. It sucks that you have to waste time watching me wrestling though."
> 
> So, yeah, objectify away ladies (and gay dudes)
> 
> http://theoshow.blogspot.co.uk/2010/12/tha-o-show-episode-197.html
> 
> :lmao I love Moxley interviews (as long as you ignore the creepy/gross misogynist interviewers you have to sit through). I sort of can't wait for Ambrose to start doing interviews on the reg. Even if they're more PG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way it seems to me is that they've pretty much been exposed as slimy punks who don't actually have an agenda, but are just out for themselves. So it makes sense that they accept money from Heyman, or this time from Vince and HHH, because that's what is going to get them to the top. They're heels, so I guess it makes sense to be total hypocrites. I don't like that the last few months have been so sloppy in terms of character development for them, though.
> 
> 
> 
> No, come on now. We need all these manly men to come in and share their manly views about manly wrestling. #BelieveInTheTestosterone



That exchange between those two...those conflicting feels. Jewells summed up everything with her thirsty, moraless ass. You'd hit it like no tomorrow but then he talks about bleeding during sex and you're like...










But yeah..serious business wrestling discussion..as long as they aren't treated like basic muscle head bitches, their role will be just as important as the others in the group. Their whole spiel on justice was confusing and pointless because they were using that as a cover instead of just saying "we want to take shit over and get the spotlight by any means necessary". One or all will eventually go rogue down the line, though. 



TehJerichoFan said:


> Lord, imma need him to tickle my throat with his dick. Nonstop tickling, hair-pulling, and expletives.


WHHYYYYYY?


But I concur


----------



## Asenath




----------



## Asenath

Amber B said:


> That exchange between those two...those conflicting feels. Jewells summed up everything with her thirsty, moraless ass. You'd hit it like no tomorrow but then he talks about bleeding during sex and you're like...


That is not my reaction to the bleeding during sex anecdote _at all_.


----------



## Amber B

And to the guys complaining, you can easily steer the direction back to an actual discussion about their work in the ring or storyline. It's super easy to ignore shit you don't care about. I do it all the time.



Asenath said:


> That is not my reaction to the bleeding during sex anecdote _at all_.


Via an open cut? Hell yeah it is for me.


----------



## TankOfRate

Amber B said:


> That exchange between those two...those conflicting feels. Jewells summed up everything with her thirsty, moraless ass. *You'd hit it like no tomorrow but then he talks about bleeding during sex and you're like...*


I still would. I would like there was no tomorrow. God I hate myself :lmao But you kinda have to hate yourself a little to get sleazy with someone like Ambrose, so... :lol




Amber B said:


> But yeah..serious business wrestling discussion..as long as they aren't treated like basic muscle head bitches, their role will be just as important as the others in the group. Their whole spiel on justice was confusing and pointless because they were using that as a cover instead of just saying "we want to take shit over and get the spotlight by any means necessary". One or all will eventually go rogue down the line, though.


So far it's just them and Orton, so that's pretty good news. Gives them enough space to be established as important in their own right, while hopefully still retaining their own little edge. I hope they all go rogue together, because I don't think a break-up as part of the Corporation will end well. That needs to happen when they're on their own and not being overshadowed by HHH/Vince/Steph/Orton etc.


----------



## Asenath

I think, perhaps in real life, my good sense would take over. But there's something very Gladiators about the idea. . .


----------



## TheFranticJane

I maintain that it makes no sense for Ambrose's character to align himself with the Corporation. Reigns and Rollins? Sure. But it just gets weird when the Ambrose character is shown as nothing but hired muscle. I don't think the commentary team can play him up as this unstable weirdo, have the WWE site repeatedly refer to him as a 'madman' and then turn him into a goon.

To be fair, I think they all deserve better. I know a lot of you have been critical of Roman's mic work, but I think he's improving a lot and still think his flying punch is just about the greatest fucking move in WWE at the moment.

I don't know, I'm just really not happy with them being connected with Orton and Triple H. It feels like a waste of their talent, you know? I'll give it a chance and am certainly pleased that they were part of such an awesome segment, with Trips being his usual awesome self, but I just hope this leads somewhere good for all of them.


----------



## LovelyElle890

You girls/guys are so lucky that The Shield has tons of glorious pictures and gifs. :mark::mark::mark:

The well dries up quickly when it comes to Sheamus.  :bh:  

And to top it off, that idiot had to go and get himself hurt, too. Ughhh... it's almost unbearable without him. :cuss:

All I can do is imagine that his goody-goody self would've been the lone idiot that ran down to help Bryan against The Shield. Then, The Shield would've promptly destroyed his goofy self and sent him right through a table.

Sigh.


----------



## TankOfRate

TheFranticJane said:


> I maintain that it makes no sense for Ambrose's character to align himself with the Corporation. Reigns and Rollins? Sure. But it just gets weird when the Ambrose character is shown as nothing but hired muscle.
> To be fair, I think they all deserve better. I know a lot of you have been critical of Roman's mic work, but I think he's improving a lot and still think his flying punch is just about the greatest fucking move in WWE at the moment.
> 
> I don't know, I'm just really not happy with them being connected with Orton and Triple H. It feels like a waste of their talent, you know? I'll give it a chance and am certainly pleased that they were part of such an awesome segment, with Trips being his usual awesome self, but I just hope this leads somewhere good for all of them.


The problem is, what else is there for them? This way, they're part of the most high profile storyline on the show. With the way things are now, the alternative is feuding with The Usos/Big Show/RVD/Mark Henry which has a lot less opportunity for swerves and excitement. Of course there are gaping holes in the way The Shield have been developed, but you've just gotta take it as it comes. With your point about Ambrose, I sort of agree. I think that's how they're eventually going to break away from the Corporation; Ambrose's ego can only withstand being the secondhand man to the family of ego-trips and fuckery for so long. Eventually they'll get sick of it and break away, but that's just part of the story. For now, like I said before, he and the others are out to get themselves to the top and get paid.

I agree about Reigns, he is definitely improving. They all are. It's all about masking your weaknesses/playing up your strengths, and by talking less and punching motherfuckers more, that's what Reigns is doing. He'll be fine in the long-term, but for now he definitely needs to guidance of Rollins and Ambrose.



tylermoxreigns said:


>












Why is wrestling like this? Why?


----------



## Stroker Ace

If you're about the decency, purity and being an upstanding chick with values an all that stuff be prepared to have that shit stripped away (along with everything else on you) cause Ambrose will drag you down into the pit of depravity where he has current residence.

Now Dean could get it, but I'm not moving into that pit....I will however vacation there every month or so.



TankOfRate said:


> Idk like there's kind of that wrestling stuff they do but that's pretty unimportant. Bearing DEM ARMS seems like a talent tho. And uh, you know, all that...
> 
> yeah whatevs back to butts


Hmm so Dean's arms, Roman's tongue (obviously) so that leaves Seth and his.....I guess bottom?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

This thread is definitely an art form in its own right. People communicating through gifs is just incredible.


----------



## PUNKY

tylermoxreigns said:


> This thread is definitely an art form in its own right. People communicating through gifs is just incredible.


i know right, i wish i could contribute more i have so many gifs but dont know how to post them.
i have read how to but i dont understand all this img tags or whatever they use post them :lol


----------



## TheFranticJane

TankOfRate said:


> The problem is, what else is there for them?


Well, for Ambrose, I always wanted them to play up his obsession with The Undertaker. The Shield took him out of action, that's an established part of their story.
I always wanted Dean to start wearing purple gloves and boot covers, to mock The Undertaker, creating a subtle buzz for when he reappears. I'm not suggesting he challenge the Streak or actually beat him, but I think it would be great to show Dean having a massive chip on his shoulder and really wanting to break the spirit of The Undertaker.

Other than that? Ambrose, as US Champion, should have an angle in which he attempts to degrade the belt. Have them play up the history of it, how it's been held by legends like Arn Anderson and so on, and have Ambrose just destroy the title belt a little bit every week - until it looks like the Hardcore belt. Just to show that he doesn't give a shit about the title and wants to defile it and ruin it for future generations of fans.
I don't know if they've ever done an angle like that, but it would suit his character.

Reigns and Rollins? The key to doing something great with them is finding a tag team of equal charisma - I know they're not at Punk levels on the mic, but they're damn charismatic. And, I'm sorry, but The Usos just aren't cutting it for me.
If you can find them a good team, just have it be an all-out war. Backstage fights, video footage of the Shield attacking them in the 'real world', as the Horsemen did to Dusty Rhodes. You don't need some big angle or story, just two tag teams who hate each other and a feud which escalates in violence.

These guys are so talented and the roster's so full of hungry, talented guys that there's so, so much that they can do with The Shield.


----------



## TankOfRate

Stroker Ace said:


> If you're about the decency, purity and being an upstanding chick with values an all that stuff be prepared to have that shit stripped away (along with everything else on you) cause Ambrose will drag you down into the pit of depravity where he has current residence.
> 
> Now Dean could get it, but I'm not moving into that pit....I will however vacation there every month or so.












Dragged down though? :lol Girl I would Vince McMahon power-strut my way down there and make it cosy for the next time I visit.



Stroker Ace said:


> Hmm so Dean's arms, Roman's tongue (obviously) so that leaves Seth and his.....I guess bottom?


Seth hasn't reached sex-symbol levels yet. He's too cute to objectify. Kinda like Cody Rhodes. I will gladly accept his power bottom-ness tho. But the half-blonde hair just _makes_ tbh. It's going to propel him into Punk in his best days, mark my words.



tylermoxreigns said:


> This thread is definitely an art form in its own right. People communicating through gifs is just incredible.














I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i know right, i wish i could contribute more i have so many gifs but dont know how to post them.
> i have read how to but i dont understand all this img tags or whatever they use post them :lol




Just like a normal picture.


----------



## PUNKY

Just like a normal picture.[/QUOTE]

oh really :lol wow how stupid am i. i got it into my head it was this really complicated process lol thanks (Y)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i know right, i wish i could contribute more i have so many gifs but dont know how to post them.
> i have read how to but i dont understand all this img tags or whatever they use post them :lol


Yeah just like a normal picture

e.g


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Just like a normal picture.


oh really :lol wow how stupid am i. i got it into my head it was this really complicated process lol thanks (Y)[/QUOTE]


Yay


----------



## TankOfRate

TheFranticJane said:


> Well, for Ambrose, I always wanted them to play up his obsession with The Undertaker. The Shield took him out of action, that's an established part of their story.
> I always wanted Dean to start wearing purple gloves and boot covers, to mock The Undertaker, creating a subtle buzz for when he reappears. I'm not suggesting he challenge the Streak or actually beat him, but I think it would be great to show Dean having a massive chip on his shoulder and really wanting to break the spirit of The Undertaker.
> 
> Other than that? Ambrose, as US Champion, should have an angle in which he attempts to degrade the belt. Have them play up the history of it, how it's been held by legends like Arn Anderson and so on, and have Ambrose just destroy the title belt a little bit every week - until it looks like the Hardcore belt. Just to show that he doesn't give a shit about the title and wants to defile it and ruin it for future generations of fans.
> I don't know if they've ever done an angle like that, but it would suit his character.
> 
> Reigns and Rollins? The key to doing something great with them is finding a tag team of equal charisma - I know they're not at Punk levels on the mic, but they're damn charismatic. And, I'm sorry, but The Usos just aren't cutting it for me.
> If you can find them a good team, just have it be an all-out war. Backstage fights, video footage of the Shield attacking them in the 'real world', as the Horsemen did to Dusty Rhodes. You don't need some big angle or story, just two tag teams who hate each other and a feud which escalates in violence.
> 
> These guys are so talented and the roster's so full of hungry, talented guys that there's so, so much that they can do with The Shield.


Yeah, a thing with 'Taker would have been amazing. I think that's the way they would have gone if it wasn't for his health problems, which is a massive shame. And even if they save it for 'Mania, right now is too early to get it started, considering the WWE's problems with long term booking. I get what you mean about all the other stuff though, it's just the same problem all the time - a lack of viable contenders etc. It feels like they're slowly slipping down the card and they need to get up, but they can't if there isn't some sort of strong trio they could work with.



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Just like a normal picture.


oh really :lol wow how stupid am i. i got it into my head it was this really complicated process lol thanks (Y)[/QUOTE]

No problem! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Hey, I said *if you're about* being a good girl and what not. Me? I'll ride his ass down and all around the pit, no shame.

I'll happily wear the ring rat badge for him.










I ask cause I'm starting to look at Seth a bit more now, likely due to his increase in muscle mass lately. I see you Rollins


----------



## Asenath

Amber gonna drop you on your neck, like a botched Rubix Cube.


----------



## NeyNey

TankOfRate said:


> Dragged down though? :lol Girl I would Vince McMahon power-strut my way down there and make it cosy for the next time I visit.


Exa_aaaa_ctly. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Soulrollins

Amber B said:


> And to the guys complaining, you can easily steer the direction back to an actual discussion about their work in the ring or storyline. * It's super easy to ignore shit you don't care about. I do it all the time.*
> 
> Via an open cut? Hell yeah it is for me.



No, you don't, you infract people like a b****




TheFranticJane said:


> I maintain that it makes no sense for Ambrose's character to align himself with the Corporation. Reigns and Rollins? Sure. But it just gets weird when the Ambrose character is shown as nothing but hired muscle. I don't think the commentary team can play him up as this unstable weirdo, have the WWE site repeatedly refer to him as a 'madman' and then turn him into a goon.
> 
> To be fair, I think they all deserve better. I know a lot of you have been critical of Roman's mic work, but I think he's improving a lot and still think his flying punch is just about the greatest fucking move in WWE at the moment.
> 
> I don't know, I'm just really not happy with them being connected with Orton and Triple H. It feels like a waste of their talent, you know? I'll give it a chance and am certainly pleased that they were part of such an awesome segment, with Trips being his usual awesome self, but I just hope this leads somewhere good for all of them.


I know your point, but there is nothing to complain about it, they were doing nothing the last few weeks more than confront random mid carders like the Usos.
Being a stable support of the corporation is definitely The most interesting thing they could do right now. Even though his characters stoop to Vince bitches and lose rebellion and attitude.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Asenath said:


> Amber gonna drop you on your neck, like a botched Rubix Cube.


Amber started checking for Dean....she'll let it slide.

Besides I don't want Rollins, but right now he's nice to look at.


----------



## TankOfRate

NeyNey said:


> Exa_aaaa_ctly. :lmao :lmao :lmao


GIRL I HEAR YA










:lmao Jesus Christ there is so much thirst in this thread you'd think we're in the Saharan desert :lmao


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> I have no idea what's going on here. But I love it.


Wow! LOL!!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TankOfRate

Stroker Ace said:


> I'll happily wear the ring rat badge for him.


Oh man, I remember when Rollins had a Formspring a couple of years ago and blasted ring rats :lmao This is why I can't fully get with him. I will happily wear that badge with pride, regardless.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> J


I leave you guys alone for an hour and I come back to find things like this :yum:

It's like he wants to make me think that he swings both ways...which I have no problem with.


----------



## PUNKY

BaBy FireFly said:


> Wow! LOL!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


haha i only just realized that the boys were in that pic, i thought it was just a random pic that asenath posted saying praise the lord or something :lmao:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

There's something really sexy about this pic


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> I leave you guys alone for an hour and I come back to find things like this :yum:
> 
> It's like he wants to make me think that he swings both ways...which I have no problem with.


It was my pleasure posting that


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> It was my pleasure posting that


Thank you


----------



## TankOfRate

Ambrose on his knees? 










I can find a couple of uses for this.


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> There's something really sexy about this pic


Now all he needs to do is put that hand towards his mouth and I will finally get confirmation of the one thing I've been curious about with him.



TankOfRate said:


> :lmao Jesus Christ there is so much thirst in this thread you'd think we're in the Saharan desert :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Stroker Ace said:


> Now all he needs to do is put that hand towards his mouth and I will finally get confirmation of the one thing I've been curious about with him.
> 
> 
> []


gurl, you're terrible!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> But basically, the amalgam of the two characters screams Bossy Bottom and Daddy Issues.


I lost it at this!!!


----------



## Lariatoh!

TheFranticJane said:


> I maintain that it makes no sense for Ambrose's character to align himself with the Corporation. Reigns and Rollins? Sure. But it just gets weird when the Ambrose character is shown as nothing but hired muscle. I don't think the commentary team can play him up as this unstable weirdo, have the WWE site repeatedly refer to him as a 'madman' and then turn him into a goon.
> 
> To be fair, I think they all deserve better. I know a lot of you have been critical of Roman's mic work, but I think he's improving a lot and still think his flying punch is just about the greatest fucking move in WWE at the moment.
> 
> I don't know, I'm just really not happy with them being connected with Orton and Triple H. It feels like a waste of their talent, you know? I'll give it a chance and am certainly pleased that they were part of such an awesome segment, with Trips being his usual awesome self, but I just hope this leads somewhere good for all of them.


Right now I think it's a great deal for the boys because they will get a free pass to fuck anyone up and now have the approval of Vince. So they can do it and anyone who doesn't like it will have to watch from the top of the stage so to speak and can't do a thing about it. Also HHH and zvince will no doubt protect their titles by making stipulations that favour them.

No doubt they will move to another storyline when WM comes around or after that will hopefully give Ambrose big mic time.


----------



## Stroker Ace

SubZero3:16 said:


> gurl, you're terrible!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


Ya'll are just as bad , but I love it. This is where the ladies go wild.



But c'mon I cant be the only girl who has been curious if he goes down under.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Thanks for all the lovely pic, gifs and videos! Waking up to this is wonderful  

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Stroker Ace said:


> Ya'll are just as bad , but I love it. This is where the ladies go wild.
> 
> 
> 
> But c'mon I cant be the only girl who has been curious if he goes down under.


My question wouldn't be what he does, it would be if anything is off limits?


----------



## Amber B

Stroker Ace said:


> Hey, I said *if you're about* being a good girl and what not. Me? I'll ride his ass down and all around the pit, no shame.
> 
> I'll happily wear the ring rat badge for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask cause I'm starting to look at Seth a bit more now, likely due to his increase in muscle mass lately. I see you Rollins





Asenath said:


> Amber gonna drop you on your neck, like a botched Rubix Cube.


We're a bunch of thirsty heauxs in here so I can't even get mad. 
If I actually contemplated ratting it up in Brooklyn, I can't hate on anyone wanting to get all up on Rollins. 



Soulrollins said:


> No, you don't, you infract people like a b****


Throwing around a homophobic slur = a deserved infraction. Don't derail this thread because you're mad about your vacation.


----------



## TankOfRate

Stroker Ace said:


> Ya'll are just as bad , but I love it. This is where the ladies go wild.
> 
> 
> 
> But c'mon I cant be the only girl who has been curious if he goes down under.


He looks like he eats vajayjay like a champ tbqh. It's always the twitchy/possibly a bad decision or two away from a maximum security prison ones that know what they're doing down thurr. Same reason why Randy Orton makes me feel uncomfortable. I could never, _ever_ hit that but y'all know Orton can werk.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Eat vajayjay like a champ!! *rolls with laughter*! I agree though! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns




----------



## Amber B

TankOfRate said:


> He looks like he eats vajayjay like a champ tbqh. It's always the twitchy/possibly a bad decision or two away from a maximum security prison ones that know what they're doing down thurr. Same reason why Randy Orton makes me feel uncomfortable. I could never, _ever_ hit that but y'all know Orton can werk.


He looks like the one who can make a bitch start speaking in tongues and shit. 









Orton's creepy ass looks like he's in there too but I can't get down with the crazy eye fucking.


----------



## alibaba

tylermoxreigns said:


>


that gif rocks:asilva


----------



## NeyNey

I don't even want him to eat my vajayjay. Fuck that.
I want this maledom motherfucker doing the cruelest things to me.


----------



## TankOfRate

tylermoxreigns said:


>












It'll be so worth it. Hell is going to be pretty damp tho......



Amber B said:


> He looks like the one who can make a bitch start speaking in tongues and shit.
> 
> 
> Orton's creepy ass looks like he's in there too but I get down with the crazy eye fucking.


Ambrose would reduce you to a quivering mess and smirk at you will he's doing it. And then that dimple will make it impossible to recover. Ever. Orton is the worst because it's _Orton_. 



NeyNey said:


> I don't even want him to eat my vajayjay. Fuck that.
> I want this maledom motherfucker doing the cruelest things to me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

This thread









:lol

Although the question remains how does he put it down? He is so unorthodox in everything that he does, one has to wonder how the hell does that work in bed?


----------



## Asenath

Since y'all raised the spectre of Boreton, I can't help but imagine that his sexing is as dull as his rasslin'.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> It'll be so worth it. Hell is going to be pretty damp tho......


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TankOfRate

SubZero3:16 said:


> This thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol
> 
> Although the question remains how does he put it down? He is so unorthodox in everything that he does, one has to wonder how the hell does that work in bed?





Asenath said:


> Since y'all raised the spectre of Boreton, I can't help but imagine that his sexing is as dull as his rasslin'.


Sometimes I wish we were back in the old school rasslin' days. Wrestlers unashamedly banging rats left, right and centre and stories/pictures getting out like it's nothing. Life ain't fair.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

what in the world happened to this thread

out


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> what in the world happened to this thread
> 
> out


----------



## SubZero3:16

TankOfRate said:


> Sometimes I wish we were back in the old school rasslin' days. Wrestlers unashamedly banging rats left, right and centre and stories/pictures getting out like it's nothing. Life ain't fair.


Sighhhh. Tis true. Ring rats being slack nowadays. Not even a fuzzy sleeping pic.:no:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> He looks like the one who can make a bitch start speaking in tongues and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orton's creepy ass looks like he's in there too but I can't get down with the crazy eye fucking.


The images that just went through my head! LOL


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Rats prob being told to shut off phones lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> Rats prob being told to shut off phones lol


Well at least create a blog and write a detailed post about it. Honestly, there is no reason for such poor work etiquette.


----------



## Asenath

But there's sort of a dearth of dick reports in most of the entertainment world these days.

Heaux signing Non Disclosure Agreements or something.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Jeez rats are so selfish these days :lmao


----------



## Amber B

It's either they're screwing within the business or rats look at this as a business and not something to boast.

The rats used to give up all the business on Metal Sludge in the early 2000s. This business needs more Missy Hyatts. Yeah I said it.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LOL! Wasn't there a site where groupies of bands and etc could post about their experiences with said person and rate them? Lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well at least create a blog and write a detailed post about it. Honestly, there is no reason for such poor work etiquette.


Lol agreed!


----------



## TankOfRate

Amber B said:


> It's either they're screwing within the business or rats look at this as a business and not something to boast.
> 
> The rats used to give up all the business on Metal Sludge in the early 2000s. This business needs more Missy Hyatts. Yeah I said it.


Oh my god :lmao :lmao :lmao

It's true tho, today the best we have are the Kelly Kelly types who get around unashamedly but are too nice to be put on blast/put anyone on blast and the emotionally vulnerable/unstable types (looking at you, Melina and Mickie) who get it in but disappear off the face of the planet and act like it never happened. We need some chicks who will get loose and do a million shoot interviews on the dick quality in the locker rooms. She is a mess but I can't be mad at her for how few fucks she gives :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dean Ambrose says a prayer for our transgressions


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean Ambrose says a prayer for our transgressions


Is he praying for our transgressions, or is he praying for us to sin more?

The world may never know.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> Is he praying for our transgressions, or is he praying for us to sin more?
> 
> The world may never know.


I am going more towards sinning lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

You know how many vajayjays that man has probably slayed...and not one word *shrugs* meeem lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

I just saw the shield promo on Smackdown. I really don't know what people were complaining about. Both Rollins and Reigns were perfectly fine. All three men have a different way of speaking and presenting themselves. We saw more of Roman's sudden temper and Seth's trash talking. It was a decent promo, don't know what people were expecting.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> I just saw the shield promo on Smackdown. I really don't know what people were complaining about. Both Rollins and Reigns were perfectly fine. All three men have a different way of speaking and presenting themselves. We saw more of Roman's sudden temper and Seth's trash talking. It was a decent promo, don't know what people were expecting.


Was it only Roman and rollins?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> Was it only Roman and rollins?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yup.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup.


Oh ok. Thanks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I was going to post a pic but for some reason photobucket is being an ass on my phone so I will have to do it when I am on my laptop.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

SubZero3:16 said:


> I just saw the shield promo on Smackdown. I really don't know what people were complaining about. Both Rollins and Reigns were perfectly fine. All three men have a different way of speaking and presenting themselves. We saw more of Roman's sudden temper and Seth's trash talking. It was a decent promo, don't know what people were expecting.


Indeed,Reigns was really very impressive.Though not as impressive when he is connecting with those spears out of nowhere


----------



## Bryan D.

No Ambrose on that promo. I missed him.

:jose enaldo


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SubZero3:16 said:


> This thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


HAHAHAHAHA at this!


----------



## Deptford

Man, I missed the promo. I guess it'll be posted on youtube soon enough though.


----------



## TheFranticJane

After what happened to Edge, is anyone worried about Roman injuring himself with all those spears he does? First of all, it goes without saying that he does them _beautifully_, but I worry about the guy fucking up his neck or his shoulder. He's young, he's got a really bright career ahead of him, but I can't help but worry in the same way I do every time Daniel Bryan does a flying headbutt.


----------



## Snapdragon

TheFranticJane said:


> After what happened to Edge, is anyone worried about Roman injuring himself with all those spears he does? First of all, it goes without saying that he does them _beautifully_, but I worry about the guy fucking up his neck or his shoulder. He's young, he's got a really bright career ahead of him, but I can't help but worry in the same way I do every time Daniel Bryan does a flying headbutt.


Edge's neck injury had nothing to do with the spear


----------



## TheFranticJane

Snapdragon said:


> Edge's neck injury had nothing to do with the spear


I thought that it was doing the spear over and over that made the previous injury worse and forced him to retire?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> I just saw the shield promo on Smackdown. I really don't know what people were complaining about. Both Rollins and Reigns were perfectly fine. All three men have a different way of speaking and presenting themselves. We saw more of Roman's sudden temper and Seth's trash talking. It was a decent promo, don't know what people were expecting.


Agreed. They are miles better than some on the roster *cough* Del Rio *cough*

I also kinda liked how Ambrose wasn't there. Out of the three he is the better promo player but they shone without him being there and it was just what both R & R needed. 

Plus this:



















Just _looooove_ a compromising position


----------



## Eddie Ray

SubZero3:16 said:


> There's something really sexy about this pic


----------



## Mr. I

TheFranticJane said:


> I thought that it was doing the spear over and over that made the previous injury worse and forced him to retire?


Edge's spear hit with the force of someone throwing a roll of toilet paper at someone. His neck came apart for different reasons.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


>


1st pic: Those back muscles :yum:
2nd pic: He does know he can't do those sort of things and be in those positions when he eventually has to wear trunks right?



Eddie Ray said:


>


Best damn part of Smackdown :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Soulrollins

Dat promo! Was freaking awesome, both Rollins and Reigns feels great speaking, so natural. I love the intensity that Rollins put on his words. Definetly i need to hear more promos of them, love that stuff.

No one noticed the awkward Randy's reaction when Brian says he's pretty? :lol


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

This thread is worse than the Women of Wrestling section. Bunch of horny fat girls.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> This thread is worse than the Women of Wrestling section. Bunch of horny fat girls.












As opposed to fat, horny guys in their Momma's basements right? _Right?_



Soulrollins said:


> Dat promo! Was freaking awesome, both Rollins and Reigns feels great speaking, so natural. I love the intensity that Rollins put on his words. Definetly i need to hear more promos of them, love that stuff.


Agreed. It was nice for them to get their own airtime minus Ambrose. Definitely one of the better promos by Rollins.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> This thread is worse than the Women of Wrestling section. Bunch of horny fat girls.


----------



## Amber B

Did Rollins get chopped a lot in the match on Main Event or on Raw? That's the only reason I can think of for why is voice sounds so hoarse during that promo. 

The promo was pretty good until Reigns abruptly yelled at the end. He's better as the cool/calm, swagged out one that talks down to you without raising his voice. 



Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> This thread is worse than the Women of Wrestling section. Bunch of horny fat girls.



Horny and thirsty? Probably.
Fat? The fuck outta here.


----------



## The Shield©

Pretty good way for Reigns and Rollins to get over with that promo on Smackdown. Loved how they shot down Big Show and Mark Henry, the future is bright for them. Hopefully we get to see them keep those tag titles, it will be an impressive win for them if the Shield can come away with the gold still intact.


----------



## Gayfabe

I like dey butts

No but really, I hope their match at Night of Champions is solid...as clunky as a Henry/Show team comes off, they're both vets.


----------



## TankOfRate

Reigns was awesome in that promo until he started screaming. Tone it down boo boo! I hate that they want to make a ~monster~ out of him when he's as articulate as he is. That's where his strength lies. I loved the "will you talk to them?" line though :lmao I need more sassy Roman. Rollins was okay, he's still really hot n cold though.



Eddie Ray said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

This needs to be on every single page of this thread :lmao 



Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> This thread is worse than the Women of Wrestling section. Bunch of horny fat girls.












Looks like somebody's upset that nobody's checking for them. 










Stay pressed boo.


----------



## NeyNey

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> This thread is worse than the Women of Wrestling section. Bunch of horny fat girls.


----------



## PUNKY

sorry guys just testing if i can post a gif correctly as a few of you told me how to yesterday,thought id do a shield one  also i havnt watched smackdown yet but it seems like dean wasn't on it from what im reading :angry: did seth and roman have a match or was it just the promo ?

EDIT and it worked woohoo


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> sorry guys just testing if i can post a gif correctly as a few of you told me how to yesterday,thought id do a shield one  also i havnt watched smackdown yet but it seems like dean wasn't on it from what im reading :angry: did seth and roman have a match or was it just the promo ?
> 
> EDIT and it worked woohoo


:cheer:cheer:cheer yay!

Just a promo babe... Probably about 2 mins airtime but was pretty decent. No Dean.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> sorry guys just testing if i can post a gif correctly as a few of you told me how to yesterday,thought id do a shield one  also i havnt watched smackdown yet but it seems like dean wasn't on it from what im reading :angry: did seth and roman have a match or was it just the promo ?
> 
> EDIT and it worked woohoo


yeah,yeah, yeah, good for you... more importantly did Dean just purposely bite Roman's shoulder in that gif? He just couldn't help himself could he? :lol


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

NeyNey said:


>


"Raped via Dean Ambrose" fpalm you're pathetic and an embarrassment to your gender.


----------



## PUNKY

tylermoxreigns said:


> :cheer:cheer:cheer yay!
> 
> Just a promo babe... Probably about 2 mins airtime but was pretty decent. No Dean.


thats a shame about dean but im hearing it was a very good promo. like you said at least they got some airtime and wow subzero i never even realised that he was biting his shoulder lol.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Happy birthday to me!! 

I want some shirtless pics!! LOL!!

*edit* it was supossed to quote the dean pic someone posted but it didn't lol


----------



## NeyNey

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> "Raped via Dean Ambrose" fpalm you're pathetic and an embarrassment to your gender.


Dude, You know it was dedicated to the RVD vs. Ambrose match at Summerslam right? :drake3

(*R*.aped *V*.ia *D*.ean Ambrose)


----------



## SubZero3:16

BaBy FireFly said:


> Happy birthday to me!!
> 
> I want some shirtless pics!! LOL!!
> 
> *edit* it was supossed to quote the dean pic someone posted but it didn't lol


Here's Dean on all fours for you!










Happy Birthday! :cheer


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> This thread is worse than the Women of Wrestling section. Bunch of horny fat girls.


Excuse you, I am skinny and male tyvm.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> Happy birthday to me!!
> 
> I want some shirtless pics!! LOL!!
> 
> *edit* it was supossed to quote the dean pic someone posted but it didn't lol


----------



## TankOfRate

Happy birthday FireFly!












tylermoxreigns said:


>


Dayuuuuum I loved this era. Stubble, chest hair, wrist tape, the leather jacket....










He needs to go back to this place and stay there forever. With the addition of the Crossfit body though, clearly.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> Dayuuuuum I loved this era. Stubble, chest hair, wrist tape, the leather jacket....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to go back to this place and stay there forever. With the addition of the Crossfit body though, clearly.












We better see a hairy chest when the trunks/tights return


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Here's Dean on all fours for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday! :cheer


Ooooohhhh THANK YOU!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


>


Yum Thank you


----------



## BaBy FireFly

TankOfRate said:


> Happy birthday FireFly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayuuuuum I loved this era. Stubble, chest hair, wrist tape, the leather jacket....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to go back to this place and stay there forever. With the addition of the Crossfit body though, clearly.


Yes!!! Thank you  lol


----------



## Gaston

And every last inch of Dean is covered with hair


----------



## HAMMERTIME1127

*The Shield NEEDS to change.*

Their gimmick got old REAL quickly

They need to add someone new, change the gimmick, or break up. They sort of remind me of a crappy, smaller nWo, with far less relevance. 

We've all seen this gimmick before, and Ambrose, Reigns, and Rollins simply do not have enough character to be a likable group.

Thoughts?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Shield NEEDS to change.*

Wrong. 

They have incredible interpersonal chemistry. Their ring styles are so complimentary because they're each different in aptitude. And Reigns, honestly, is not developed enough as a wrestler to stand on his own yet. This is not a slam. He's just green - 2 years in the business, all told. 

They need better booking, but as a unit, they're fundamentally solid.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Shield NEEDS to change.*

That's the problem with wrestling fans. You want great storylines but at the same time, you want them fast and you want them NOW. Can't have it both ways. Most of the best wrestling angle have been through a slow and developed build towards them (The Mega Powers explode, Warrior/Hogan, The Rise of Stone Cold Steve Austin, Austin/McMahon, The Parallel Rises of Cena/Batista, the character development of CM Punk from 2011 onward)

The Shield's direction needs to change, yes. That's why they'll be placed in this Corporation angle. But to break them up? For what fucking reason? So you can have three more wrestlers in the midcard not doing shit. At least as a group, they have a purpose (whether it has a point or not is up to you).


----------



## HAMMERTIME1127

*Re: The Shield NEEDS to change.*



Asenath said:


> Wrong.
> 
> They have incredible interpersonal chemistry. Their ring styles are so complimentary because they're each different in aptitude. And Reigns, honestly, is not developed enough as a wrestler to stand on his own yet. This is not a slam. He's just green - 2 years in the business, all told.
> 
> They need better booking, but as a unit, they're fundamentally solid.


But, there is no character to compliment their in-ring chemistry. They have potential, but this gimmick is too bland and repetitive.

I do agree with better booking, though.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Shield NEEDS to change.*

Also, if you split them up, you don't have moments like this:










And wrestling needs *all* the moments like this.


----------



## HAMMERTIME1127

*Re: The Shield NEEDS to change.*



BIG E WINNING said:


> That's the problem with wrestling fans. You want great storylines but at the same time, you want them fast and you want them NOW. Can't have it both ways. Most of the best wrestling angle have been through a slow and developed build towards them (The Mega Powers explode, Warrior/Hogan, The Rise of Stone Cold Steve Austin, Austin/McMahon, The Parallel Rises of Cena/Batista, the character development of CM Punk from 2011 onward)
> 
> The Shield's direction needs to change, yes. That's why they'll be placed in this Corporation angle. But to break them up? For what fucking reason? So you can have three more wrestlers in the midcard not doing shit. At least as a group, they have a purpose (whether it has a point or not is up to you).


There's nothing to build up to with their gimmick. Placing them in a Corporation angle just can't work with their current gimmick.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Shield NEEDS to change.*



HAMMERTIME1127 said:


> There's nothing to build up to with their gimmick. Placing them in a Corporation angle just can't work with their current gimmick.


How not? The Shield are henchemen, who were likely paid due to the same happening with Heyman a few months back, that are going to attack and execute those who speak anything negative of this new Corporation. That, in itself, is in a better position than what they were doing before.

You WANT them to go into a phase like Legacy did once they split? Everybody was worse off it after the fact. Orton was in babyface limbo until JUST NOW turning heel and becoming relevant again. Cody was also in limbo until he found the Dashing gimmick. And where is Ted Dibiase? Exactly.


----------



## HAMMERTIME1127

*Re: The Shield NEEDS to change.*



Asenath said:


> Also, if you split them up, you don't have moments like this:
> 
> 
> 
> And wrestling needs *all* the moments like this.



That moment has no signifigance in my opinion. They're just mid-carders ATM, moments like that don't carry much meaning in the midcard.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: The Shield NEEDS to change.*



HAMMERTIME1127 said:


> There's nothing to build up to with their gimmick. Placing them in a Corporation angle just can't work with their current gimmick.


Of course it does. The Shield has 2 primary motivations:

1. to get paid
2. to amuse themselves

It stands to reason that they'll side with the Corporation until either the money is too good (A HHH & Vince split, Heyman again, some other outside force) or until they see more potential to cause chaos by turning coat.



HAMMERTIME1127 said:


> That moment has no signifigance in my opinion. They're just mid-carders ATM, moments like that don't carry much meaning in the midcard.


Seriously, bro? 

Moments like that are what make future superstars - give the audience some element of characterization to latch onto, and watch them run with it.


----------



## HAMMERTIME1127

BIG E WINNING said:


> How not? The Shield are henchemen, who were likely paid due to the same happening with Heyman a few months back, that are going to attack and execute those who speak anything negative of this new Corporation. That, in itself, is in a better position than what they were doing before.


I guess, in that case, it would work. I forgot about Heyman.



BIG E WINNING said:


> How not? The Shield are henchemen, who were likely paid due to the same happening with Heyman a few months back, that are going to attack and execute those who speak anything negative of this new Corporation. That, in itself, is in a better position than what they were doing before.
> 
> You WANT them to go into a phase like Legacy did once they split? Everybody was worse off it after the fact. Orton was in babyface limbo until JUST NOW turning heel and becoming relevant again. Cody was also in limbo until he found the Dashing gimmick. And where is Ted Dibiase? Exactly.


As for the Legacy, well, they were main eventers for MONTHS. The Shield has caught some glimpses but not enough. If they DO break up, Ambrose and Rollins can maintain good singles careers. As for Reigns, well, I don't have alot to say.



Asenath said:


> Of course it does. The Shield has 2 primary motivations:
> 
> 1. to get paid
> 2. to amuse themselves
> 
> It stands to reason that they'll side with the Corporation until either the money is too good (A HHH & Vince split, Heyman again, some other outside force) or until they see more potential to cause chaos by turning coat.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, bro?
> 
> Moments like that are what make future superstars - give the audience some element of characterization to latch onto, and watch them run with it.


#1 Like I said earlier, I forgot about Heyman.

#2 For me, there isn't enough individual characterization between them for it to be special. But, that's just me.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Shield NEEDS to change.*



HAMMERTIME1127 said:


> As for the Legacy, well, they were main eventers for MONTHS. The Shield has caught some glimpses but not enough. *If they DO break up, Ambrose and Rollins can maintain good singles careers. As for Reigns, well, I don't have alot to say.*


BIB, which is why they need to keep them together for longer. All of these guys have potential but there is still room for improvement. When they break up they all need to be at a stage where they can maintain good singles characters/careers, especially someone like Roman who, lets face it, has the entire look that the company has thrived upon for a long time.


----------



## TankOfRate

Yeah, the best thing for them right now is to be together. As solo midcard guys, what are they going to do? As a unit, yes, they're lacking direction, but at the very least being 'The Shield' holds a lot more weight than being Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose. Plus, they still need time to grow. If Reigns is cut loose right now he's going to suffer because he won't have the more experienced guys helping to cover up how green he is. They complement each other; like Asenath said, their chemistry has not been developed enough for them to suddenly go their separate ways. Do some break-up teasing? Sure. Have egos and power-trips come out? Sure. But all that should be building the story; not ending it. They are nowhere near developed enough as individuals to go it alone just yet.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just going to leave these here because they are relevant


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Just going to leave these here because they are relevant


Preach it stone cold!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Just going to leave these here because they are relevant


EVERYTHING Stone Cold Steve Austin says is relevant. Because Stone Cold said so.


It was because of him that I started back tuning into Raw. I just used to watch Tough Enough and then go watch Gossip Girl but then Stone Cold announced that he was going to be on Raw the following week and the rest was history.


----------



## Amber B

I usually don't bother posting his promos but out of all the crazy and sometimes over hyped promos this dude has done, this one is still, somehow my favorite. No one that young should be that natural.






Nevermind the fact that he looks like an 80s Corey Feldman that's actually attractive.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> I usually don't bother posting his promos but out of all the crazy and sometimes over hyped promos this dude has done, this one is still, somehow my favorite. No one that young should be that natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind the fact that he looks like an 80s Corey Feldman that's actually attractive.


One of my favorites!!! He made me want to cry lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

Amber B said:


> I usually don't bother posting his promos but out of all the crazy and sometimes over hyped promos this dude has done, this one is still, somehow my favorite. No one that young should be that natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind the fact that he looks like an 80s Corey Feldman that's actually attractive.


So lovely. It isn't an over the top type of promo either. it's so heartfelt and real. I could get into how I relate to it but I'm not gonna post personal stuff and get too gooey. 

</3 Ambrose steals my heart every time. I'm just an emotional guy :agree: 
No **** but I'd be all over him too if I was attracted to males. He's definitely my man crush.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Amber B said:


> I usually don't bother posting his promos but out of all the crazy and sometimes over hyped promos this dude has done, this one is still, somehow my favorite. No one that young should be that natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind the fact that he looks like an 80s Corey Feldman that's actually attractive.


I love that promo, its also one of my favorites (my favourite one being his 'possessions' promo). To me it seems like he needed to vent in real life about his perspective on pro-wrestling but mixed in Kayfabe too. he seems legit in a bad place there, it makes me sad to watch the promo but makes me happy to see where he is now.

pro wrestling is proud of you, Jon...


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

If during the "Dean Ambrose pre-debut discussion thread" heydays you would have told me that this thread and his WF fanbase would be primarily dominated by women drooling over topless pictures of him I would have told you to go take a hike. But here we are, and somehow I'm OK with that. Good job women. In one way I bet you are just reflective of the larger Ambrose fanbase and have given those in charge an intriguing possibility about a way to expand his popularity and current push.

With that said, for those worried about Ambrose and the Shield's shining star getting affected by their getting pulled into the Corporation angle, I do remember ironically that HHH and Chyna as DX were part of the Corporation as relatively minor bit players back in 1999, when the Undertaker was champion. Three months later, HHH Champion himself. Hey, I'm just sayin'!

Just hope that we don't lose out on the promos or anything.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Amber B said:


> I usually don't bother posting his promos but out of all the crazy and sometimes over hyped promos this dude has done, this one is still, somehow my favorite. No one that young should be that natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind the fact that he looks like an 80s Corey Feldman that's actually attractive.


When he speaks it seems as if everything is so genuine and he means what he says. The way how he describes things is so damn colourful. I would love to hear an unabridged promo now from him about where he is now.


----------



## Eddie Ray

:watson

he's gotten massive...


----------



## TankOfRate

Amber B said:


> I usually don't bother posting his promos but out of all the crazy and sometimes over hyped promos this dude has done, this one is still, somehow my favorite. No one that young should be that natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind the fact that he looks like an 80s Corey Feldman that's actually attractive.












It's crazy to watch his old work and look at him now. It legit blows my mind that somebody like him has made it. There is seriously no way they can fuck it up with this guy. He has everything and then some. It goes without saying that he can talk and go in the ring, but he has a ready-made and fucking amazing story to work with; which is more than can be said for most. I wonder if they'll let him eventually get gritty with his backstory? This one is probably my favourite WWE one so far though:






I definitely think one of his first solo feuds should be with one of the older guys. Undertaker, Regal, whoever. I'd love to see him be part of somebody's retirement story. If there's anybody who can make it dramatic as fuck, it's him.



Eddie Ray said:


> :watson
> 
> he's gotten massive...


When he's in Ambrose mode he looks so damn... aged. Like, fine wine kind of aging. It's funny to see how scruffy he looks in off-screen candids in comparison.


----------



## CamillePunk

Amber B said:


> I usually don't bother posting his promos but out of all the crazy and sometimes over hyped promos this dude has done, this one is still, somehow my favorite. No one that young should be that natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind the fact that he looks like an 80s Corey Feldman that's actually attractive.


The way he says "they all hate me and I don't give a SHIT" is absolutely priceless. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> :watson
> 
> he's gotten massive...


This pic is everything.


----------



## cindel25

Eddie Ray said:


> ..


TMI ALERT!














Aunt Flo is here and I'm extra horny. This picutre is not helping these urges.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

cindel25 said:


> TMI ALERT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aunt Flo is here and I'm extra horny. This picutre is not helping these urges.


WUT DA HAYELL....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Eddie Ray said:


>


Oh sweet merciful heavens...



SubZero3:16 said:


> This pic is everything.


Yes. Yes it is.



SubZero3:16 said:


>


Although this pleases me in inappropriate ways too...


----------



## TankOfRate

cindel25 said:


> TMI ALERT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aunt Flo is here and I'm extra horny. This picutre is not helping these urges.


----------



## NeyNey

TankOfRate said:


> I definitely think one of his first solo feuds should be with one of the older guys. Undertaker, Regal, whoever. I'd love to see him be part of somebody's retirement story. If there's anybody who can make it dramatic as fuck, it's him.


Me too. 
I'd fucking love it, if Regals "_I have the feeling that this guy will end my career some day._" (I don't know the exact words anymore) would come true. 
I just *love *them together. 

His Promo on Regal was of course excellent. 
That's what makes him Ambrose.
He makes you feel every fucking emotion he goes through. 

And it's so deep, real and awesome that you just have no other choice than love, admire and respect this bastard, his work and his achievements.



> There is seriously no way they can fuck it up with this guy.


Fucking truth. 
It's just not possible. 
If you believe in Ambrose and his GOAT skills, you just know he turns everything to gold, no matter what happens.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I need a moment


Side note: I just wanna say I'm so f***ing proud of Ambrose (maybe this is the wrong choice of words) and how he's changed his body so much since czw/fcw to his stint at all those dark matches and nxt house shows and to now. The guy has gotten so jacked and lean at the same time.


----------



## TankOfRate

tylermoxreigns said:


> I need a moment
> 
> 
> Side note: I just wanna say I'm so f***ing proud of Ambrose (maybe this is the wrong choice of words) and how he's changed his body so much since czw/fcw to his stint at all those dark matches and nxt house shows and to now. The guy has gotten so jacked and lean at the same time.


I know what you mean. Dude has werked for it. It's the same for Rollins too, both of them were hella scrawny until recently. Just as a Moxley fan in general I'm pretty glad he ended up in the WWE. Mostly because of his story and how much he deserves the exposure and paychecks, but also because of how refined a talent he's become. I hope to God that he lives out the rest of his career there and eventually goes down as one of the greatest. 



NeyNey said:


> Me too.
> I'd fucking love it, if Regals "_I have the feeling that this guy will end my career some day._" (I don't know the exact words anymore) would come true.
> I just *love *them together.
> 
> His Promo on Regal was of course excellent.
> That's what makes him Ambrose.
> He makes you feel every fucking emotion he goes through.
> 
> And it's so deep, real and awesome that you just have no other choice than love, admire and respect this bastard, his work and his achievements.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking truth.
> It's just not possible.
> If you believe in Ambrose and his GOAT skills, you just know he turns everything to gold, no matter what happens.


It sucks that Foley can't get cleared to wrestle. Regal can still go and is still damn good, if there's anybody who should work a proper retirement feud with him, it's Ambrose. It would be the perfect thing for his legacy tbh. Regal's a legend, but I feel like he hasn't had that many big moments. Something like this is what he needs.


----------



## Asenath

Is anyone else concerned about Ambrose and Rollins' gains? I mean, they have put on quite a bit of muscle in a relatively brief time.


----------



## Asenath

TankOfRate said:


> Regal can still go and is still damn good, if there's anybody who should work a proper retirement feud with him, it's Ambrose. It would be the perfect thing for his legacy tbh. Regal's a legend, but I feel like he hasn't had that many big moments. Something like this is what he needs.


It's so perfect, because their FCW feud was the culmination of all their characterization to that point. And also, all Ambrose really seemed to want was some kind of pride and attention out of Regal -- they were foes and, also, mentor and apprentice in some ways. (That story hit me right in the Daddy kink, okay.)


----------



## TankOfRate

Asenath said:


> Is anyone else concerned about Ambrose and Rollins' gains? I mean, they have put on quite a bit of muscle in a relatively brief time.


mmmhmm I can't help but think the same sometimes. But idk, I'd like to think they're smart enough to not get Wellness'd so early on? Plus it's kind of been a slow build up over the last year or two, something that could be done with a good diet/workout plan?
Hopefully they know better. 



Asenath said:


> It's so perfect, because their FCW feud was the culmination of all their characterization to that point. And also, all Ambrose really seemed to want was some kind of pride and attention out of Regal -- they were foes and, also, mentor and apprentice in some ways. (That story hit me right in the Daddy kink, okay.)


:lmao Daddy Issues Ambrose :lmao

It really was so well done. I can only imagine how much more intense it would have been if it was to happen on NXT. That's what's pretty crazy about developmental right now, how well stories are crafted down there. You look at the long winded feuds like Ambrose/Regal and now Cesaro/Zayn- especially considering there are no titles involved- and it drives me crazy that the main roster booking rarely even comes close to that. 

Also, as bad as it sounds, I really wish Ambrose got to work on NXT. It would have been nice to see how they would package and use him.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Is anyone else concerned about Ambrose and Rollins' gains? I mean, they have put on quite a bit of muscle in a relatively brief time.


Nope. They've been doing Crossfit for nearly a whole year now. Plus with correct eating and nutritional supplements their muscle gain is quite the norm.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Asenath said:


> Is anyone else concerned about Ambrose and Rollins' gains? I mean, they have put on quite a bit of muscle in a relatively brief time.


I can totally see where you are coming from but I just think you can tell it isn't from unnatural substances. Like progression hasn't really been over night sort of thing? And sometimes I feel on certain Raw's they look really tight and jacked and then others not so much, almost like one week they are really on point with fitness/eating right and then others not so much. (Lol, this sounds a little cray cray). 

To be honest I don't ever see either Rollins/Ambrose touching 'roids etc. Just really think its down to crossfit, pumping iron and good clean eating.


----------



## Callisto

Eddie Ray said:


> :watson
> 
> he's gotten massive...


Lord Jesus give me the STRENGTH, POWER, and GLORY. I might just nickname this man "Asthma" because he takes my breath away.

The thirst has manifested my body and it must be relinquished.


----------



## TankOfRate




----------



## Deptford

TankOfRate said:


> When he's in Ambrose mode he looks so damn... aged. Like, fine wine kind of aging.


Oh girl so true! Ambrose is such a sensible thing


Although I've gotta admit, I like his gritty side a bit better.


----------



## BehindYou

I dont think it was ever the case with Ambrose as he was fairly large by the time he debuted on FCW but I'm sure Rollins would of been painted with the "vanilla midget" brush at some point.... good for him for proving people wrong.


----------



## Asenath

Let the record reflect that all three of the original Vanilla Midgets were ripped to the gills. They were just short and good at wrestling, and that offended that odious buffoon, Kevin Nash.


----------



## Blommen

Asenath said:


> Let the record reflect that all three of the original Vanilla Midgets were ripped to the gills. They were just short and good at wrestling, and that offended that odious buffoon, Kevin Nash.


Kevin Nash is like that racist grandfather of the wrestlefamily that your parents tell you like even though he ocasionally spurts out some ridiculous old fashioned and outdated drivel from "the good old days".


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Eddie Ray said:


> :watson
> 
> he's gotten massive...


Sweet jesus!!!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

cindel25 said:


> TMI ALERT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aunt Flo is here and I'm extra horny. This picutre is not helping these urges.


LOL you are not alone!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey

Nope. @ Asenath

"Asthma" :lol


----------



## TankOfRate

Roman sighting on Total Divas! "And he is the reason why we wear bronzer" :lmao :lmao Eva's thirst strikes again. I think she's one of us y'all.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> Roman sighting on Total Divas! "And he is the reason why we wear bronzer" :lmao :lmao Eva's thirst strikes again. I think she's one of us y'all.


He was so interested that he kept his headphones on :lmao

Eva Marie's thirst is A++++++


----------



## Mr. I

Asenath said:


> Is anyone else concerned about Ambrose and Rollins' gains? I mean, they have put on quite a bit of muscle in a relatively brief time.


Not at all. You can look at Daniel Bryan, who looks to have put on near 20-25 pounds of muscle since he first arrived on NXT, until his WHC reign and beyond (a little under two years), he bulked up greatly. Same deal with Rollins and Ambrose, they've simply been training hard to put on muscle in their time there. When someone puts on a huge amount of muscle to the point of bulging in a matter of months, you can suspect foul play.


----------



## TankOfRate

tylermoxreigns said:


> He was so interested that he kept his headphones on :lmao
> 
> Eva Marie's thirst is A++++++


All I fucking want is for her to approach Ambrose. Just once. At this point she is living out my thirstiest fantasies so she might as well go for the home run :lmao


----------



## Asenath

A photographic representation of Dean Ambrose on Total Divas:


----------



## cindel25

BaBy FireFly said:


> LOL you are not alone!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Roman made it worse last night. I have to go shopping for new sheets. I think I will get two cause I'm gonna lose it tonight for Raw. :agree:

He is just too fine and I notice he was uncomfortable....like "what these thirsty chicks want? Leave me alone!"


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> All I fucking want is for her to approach Ambrose. Just once. At this point she is living out my thirstiest fantasies so she might as well go for the home run :lmao


Someone posted on tumblr that Ambrose was in the background (not quite sure if it was him) and was fist pumping on the treadmill or something, probably from his 'lucky escape'. 

:lmao

All The Shield on this show though, really. :cheer:cheer:cheer

Side note: Anyone wondering what their role is going to be on tonight's Raw? Quite interested to see where they go from SD promo and with the corp henchmen roles.


----------



## TankOfRate

cindel25 said:


> Roman made it worse last night. I have to go shopping for new sheets. I think I will get two cause I'm gonna lose it tonight for Raw. :agree:
> 
> *He is just too fine and I notice he was uncomfortable....like "what these thirsty chicks want? Leave me alone!"*


So true :lmao He just did not give a single fuck. He was watching Eva's shady ass like












Asenath said:


> A photographic representation of Dean Ambrose on Total Divas:


I'd like to think he'd come across like Fandango did, but a little less overtly date-rapey and a little more 'so obviously not here for this shit'


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> So true :lmao He just did not give a single fuck. He was watching Eva's shady ass like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think he'd come across like Fandango did, but a little less overtly date-rapey and a little more 'so obviously not here for this shit'



I imagine him to be casually unimpressed and chewing gum or something. A bit like this...


----------



## ScottishJobber

tylermoxreigns said:


> Side note: Anyone wondering what their role is going to be on tonight's Raw? Quite interested to see where they go from SD promo and with the corp henchmen roles.


Shield vs Big Show, Mark Henry & Ziggler(?)


----------



## TankOfRate

tylermoxreigns said:


> *Someone posted on tumblr that Ambrose was in the background (not quite sure if it was him) and was fist pumping on the treadmill or something, probably from his 'lucky escape'. *
> 
> :lmao
> 
> All The Shield on this show though, really. :cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> Side note: Anyone wondering what their role is going to be on tonight's Raw? Quite interested to see where they go from SD promo and with the corp henchmen roles.


Yeah, pretty sure that was him :lmao Step your game the fuck up, Eva. You were so close girl. Although Roman Reigns isn't that bad to thirst over, but still. It's funny though, like, all the Raw clips are of The Shield vs Daniel Bryan/Cena. I had no idea they wrestled each other that much :lmao

Hopefully tonight they get some interaction in with HHH and/or Vince. A match would be nice but I'm not here for filler 6-man business with the Big Show. And as usual, I'm praying for mic time.



tylermoxreigns said:


> I imagine him to be casually unimpressed and chewing gum or something. A bit like this...


What if she tries it on all three at the same time tho?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> Yeah, pretty sure that was him :lmao Step your game the fuck up, Eva. You were so close girl. Although Roman Reigns isn't that bad to thirst over, but still. It's funny though, like, all the Raw clips are of The Shield vs Daniel Bryan/Cena. I had no idea they wrestled each other that much :lmao
> 
> Hopefully tonight they get some interaction in with HHH and/or Vince. A match would be nice but I'm not here for filler 6-man business with the Big Show. And as usual, I'm praying for mic time.
> 
> 
> 
> What if she tries it on all three at the same time tho?


Exactly this. I couldn't find the gif. I'm such a rookie.


----------



## NeyNey

TankOfRate said:


> All I fucking want is for her to approach Ambrose. Just once. At this point she is living out my thirstiest fantasies so she might as well go for the home run :lmao


Fuck off with that shit. :lmao
.......Even though I would love to watch it. 



tylermoxreigns said:


> Side note: Anyone wondering what their role is going to be on tonight's Raw? Quite interested to see where they go from SD promo and with the corp henchmen roles.


Me too. 
R&R were on SD, so I hope we get an Ambrose promo. ( 8*D )
Or something like that...


----------



## TankOfRate

tylermoxreigns said:


> Exactly this. I couldn't find the gif. I'm such a rookie.


(nope, I don't have a backlog of appropriate gifs just for this thread...... nope.....)



NeyNey said:


> Fuck off with that shit. :lmao
> .......Even though I would love to watch it.












get ready y'all


----------



## NeyNey

TankOfRate said:


> (nope, I don't have a backlog of appropriate gifs just for this thread...... nope.....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get ready y'all


I was born ready! :klopp2

Oh my god... Haven't tidied my Ambrose Gif collection for a long time... enaldo
I'm gonna be fucked.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I swear if Ambrose isn't on RAW tonight in any significant fashion i'm going to go postal...


----------



## Stroker Ace

I honestly wouldn't mind any of the girls hitting on Ambrose. Go get it girl.

Plus you bitches know you'd do the same thing if you were Eva. 

Side Note: Roman on Total Divas :ass dat booty....my god.


----------



## Srdjan99

Eva Marie to be The Shield's girl


----------



## TankOfRate

Srdjan99 said:


> Eva Marie to be The Shield's girl


Imagine all the emotionless slaps and slightly sassy hair flips... _in SWAT gear_



Stroker Ace said:


> I honestly wouldn't mind any of the girls hitting on Ambrose. Go get it girl.
> 
> Plus you bitches know you'd do the same thing if you were Eva.
> 
> Side Note: Roman on Total Divas :ass dat booty....my god.


:lmao 100% accurate.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Is Ambrose feuding with RVD? Or is he stuck with Henry and Big Show? Either option really, _really_ doesn't excite me.
It's honestly quite difficult to think of anyone they could feud with that would be able to match them.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I have a feeling he will be feuding with Ziggler for a while, and Rollins/Reigns with Henry/Show. RVD has moved onto ADR and the WHC picture.


----------



## Deptford

Ambrose and Ziggler could be really good. They have kind of opposites personalities also so I feel like if they get a feud with mic time, they could really feed off of each other.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I am going to enjoy a ziggler v ambrose feud!


----------



## Blommen

man, Roman's voice... look, I'm a straight guy, I don't even consider myself slightly bicurious... but... DAT VOICE! holy cannoli! I shudder when I think of the shit he could talk me into if i was halfway tipsy...


----------



## TheFranticJane

Roman sounds like God's Dad.


----------



## NO!

I thought Reigns was pretty clumsy in their Smackdown promo. Not sure if most of you have seen it though. Is it just me? I thought he went a bit overboard when he yelled "and believe!... in the shield". Oh well.

Ziggler vs. Ambrose would undoubtedly be a lot of fun to watch in the ring, but Ziggler competing for the U.S. title is a joke.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Roman looked pretty uncomfortable in that promo. Rollins handled it like a boss though. He has really come into his own as a talker. I feared the promo would be a flop due to Ambrose not being there, but Rollins did a great job with it.


----------



## Itami

Oh how I've missed this thread and all the fangirling in here. (myself included)

I thought about Ambrose as a WWE champ the other day with Regal as his manager where they have a Punk/Heyman kind of relationship (before Punk went face)

And I just : Something about Ambrose and Regal just feels right.

I'm thinking he's gonna be feuding with Ziggler too, but honestly, I feel bad for Ziggler who went from WHC to this title. Facing Dean is a big deal and all, but still it's that title that doesn't mean shit. ANYWAY YEAH I'VE MISSED THIS THREAD ~


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Hiya all! I just got done reading this entire thread from page 1 and after experiencing all of the epicness this thread has had to offer I couldn't help but join in! 

I have to admit that when The Shield debuted I gave zero f*cks about Dean Ambrose...but boy have things changed! The amount of f*cks I want to give him now are unlimited! I've watched a ton of his promos and old matches from the indies and he is just so unbelievably talented. He's a bright light in an otherwise very dull business right now. 

Last week when the coronation for Randy Orton happened I remember scanning the top of the ramp for The Shield wondering if they'd be a part of that and didn't see them. When the camera cut to the ring and The Shield was there guarding it, I completely marked out. I just hope their wrestling matches don't take a back seat to them working for the corporation, or so that's what it seems they're doing now.


So again, thank you for the genius that is this thread and I look forward to not only reading what's to come but also helping continue it on.


----------



## Itami

GoodGollyMsMoxley said:


> Hiya all! I just got done reading this entire thread from page 1 and after experiencing all of the epicness this thread has had to offer I couldn't help but join in!
> 
> I have to admit that when The Shield debuted I gave zero f*cks about Dean Ambrose...but boy have things changed! The amount of f*cks I want to give him now are unlimited! I've watched a ton of his promos and old matches from the indies and he is just so unbelievably talented. He's a bright light in an otherwise very dull business right now.
> 
> Last week when the coronation for Randy Orton happened I remember scanning the top of the ramp for The Shield wondering if they'd be a part of that and didn't see them. When the camera cut to the ring and The Shield was there guarding it, I completely marked out. I just hope their wrestling matches don't take a back seat to them working for the corporation, or so that's what it seems they're doing now.
> 
> 
> So again, thank you for the genius that is this thread and I look forward to not only reading what's to come but also helping continue it on.


Just curious, you have a tumblr account, right? Think I've seen that url there.

In any case, you're not gonna regret it. You're welcome to be inappropriate here.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Itami said:


> Just curious, you have a tumblr account, right? Think I've seen that url there.
> 
> In any case, you're not gonna regret it. You're welcome to be inappropriate here.



I do have a tumblr account, but strictly for viewing purposes only, which is actually how I found out about this forum. I don't make any posts. There is someone with a similar name to mine, hers is GoodGollyMollyMoxley I believe who you are thinking of.

My new found love of Dean and The Shield is why I actually even created a tumblr account. In the past I have been able to keep my fangirl in check but, she just can't help herself with Dean. And I'm in my 30's so I already feel like Mrs. Robinson even liking him to begin with, lol. 

Still debating on whether or not to make the hour and a half trek and spend the $75 to meet them in a couple of weeks in NY. From what I've seen Dean doesn't seem very social during the signings so it would be kind of a waste of time and money just to go there to get barely a hey and be on my way. KWIM? I told my husband he has to wait in the car if we do go. I don't need him cramping my style.


----------



## Amber B

Why pay $75 for a measley autograph and photo when you can get them drunk at a NYC bar?


What?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

GoodGollyMsMoxley said:


> Hiya all! I just got done reading this entire thread from page 1 and after experiencing all of the epicness this thread has had to offer I couldn't help but join in!
> 
> I have to admit that when The Shield debuted I gave zero f*cks about Dean Ambrose...but boy have things changed! *The amount of f*cks I want to give him now are unlimited!*


Join the queue sistaaa! : :lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Amber B said:


> Why pay $75 for a measley autograph and photo when you can get them drunk at a NYC bar?
> 
> 
> What?



I like the way you think. Although the signing is from 11am-1pm and then they're gonna be at the Barclay's Center that night for a live event at 5pm. Then it's off to Canada for RAW and Smackdown so I don't see there being enough time. Think slipping some tampons soaked in alcohol up their asses that's all the rage now to get drunker faster would be appropriate at this time? 





tylermoxreigns said:


> Join the queue sistaaa! : :lmao



Is there something similar in here to the Disney Fast Pass so I don't have to wait in line?


----------



## joeysnotright

This is getting scary...:smokey


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

GoodGollyMsMoxley said:


> Hiya all! I just got done reading this entire thread from page 1 and after experiencing all of the epicness this thread has had to offer I couldn't help but join in!
> 
> I have to admit that when The Shield debuted I gave zero f*cks about Dean Ambrose...but boy have things changed! The amount of f*cks I want to give him now are unlimited! I've watched a ton of his promos and old matches from the indies and he is just so unbelievably talented. He's a bright light in an otherwise very dull business right now.
> 
> Last week when the coronation for Randy Orton happened I remember scanning the top of the ramp for The Shield wondering if they'd be a part of that and didn't see them. When the camera cut to the ring and The Shield was there guarding it, I completely marked out. I just hope their wrestling matches don't take a back seat to them working for the corporation, or so that's what it seems they're doing now.
> 
> 
> So again, thank you for the genius that is this thread and I look forward to not only reading what's to come but also helping continue it on.


:| damn you're either crazy or have no life...


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> :| damn you're either crazy or have no life...



Well thank you for taking the time out of your crazy obvious no life to comment on my post. Believe me when I say I'm honored. 



Anyways...


----------



## Bearodactyl

GoodGollyMsMoxley said:


> Well thank you for taking the time out of your crazy obvious no life to comment on my post. Believe me when I say I'm honored.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways...


I like her already.. :agree:


----------



## shought321

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Well thank you for taking the time out of your crazy obvious no life to comment on my post. Believe me when I say I'm honored.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways...



Yes, anyways...

So, what does your husband think about your willingness to commit infidelity?


----------



## TankOfRate

Itami said:


> Oh how I've missed this thread and all the fangirling in here. (myself included)
> 
> I thought about Ambrose as a WWE champ the other day with Regal as his manager where they have a Punk/Heyman kind of relationship (before Punk went face)
> 
> And I just : Something about Ambrose and Regal just feels right.
> 
> I'm thinking he's gonna be feuding with Ziggler too, but honestly, I feel bad for Ziggler who went from WHC to this title. Facing Dean is a big deal and all, but still it's that title that doesn't mean shit. ANYWAY YEAH I'VE MISSED THIS THREAD ~


I'm so conflicted. As much as I want Ambrose/Ziggler, I'm not into Ziggler dropping back down to the US title scene. It's unbelievable how shoddy and start/stop his pushes have been these past few years. Unless they plan on elevating both men at the same time, whatevs.



Amber B said:


> Why pay $75 for a measley autograph and photo when you can get them drunk at a NYC bar?
> 
> 
> What?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Bearodactyl said:


> I like her already.. :agree:



Thanks! 


I also want to say that I am not the crazy, stalkerish fan girl type that will cut a bitch if Dean has a girlfriend or anything. My fondness for him is all in good fun. I've been a wrestling fan for 29 years (Wrestlemania IV was the first payperview I ever saw and is still my favorite to this day and Miss Elizabeth was always my idol, and she still blows away any "diva" to this day) and I truly enjoy the sport of it more than just looking at the few hot guys that are in, or have been in, the business. The thing that attracts me the most to him is his overall persona. His character and his wrestling ability are more attractive to me than his looks. But, his looks sure as hell don't hurt either.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

When will people realise that this thread is harmless fpalm


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

shought321 said:


> Yes, anyways...
> 
> So, what does your husband think about your willingness to commit infidelity?



Don't know if you've ever seen an episode of friends...there was one where they all had their list of 5 celebrities that were ok to cheat on someone with....sorta similar to that...although in no way do I ever think being a rat is a remote possibility. I do live in reality you know. A girl can dream. 




Also I had my name changed as not to be confused with a girl who had a similar name on Tumblr who writes Shield fanfiction. My fangirl does not extend that far or deep.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> I'm so conflicted. As much as I want Ambrose/Ziggler, I'm not into Ziggler dropping back down to the US title scene. It's unbelievable how shoddy and start/stop his pushes have been these past few years. Unless they plan on elevating both men at the same time, whatevs.


This is me. 

Seriously Ziggler should be in WHC picture. 

However I would rather have Ziggler than Rey Mysterio (house show results had him working with Show/Henry after Shield attacked him)


----------



## shought321

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Don't know if you've ever seen an episode of friends...there was one where they all had their list of 5 celebrities that were ok to cheat on someone with....sorta similar to that...although in no way do I ever think being a rat is a remote possibility. I do live in reality you know. A girl can dream.


Yeah I know, it was a tongue in cheek comment anyway. Maybe I should have a put a :lol,  or  at the end to make that clearer. I'll edit it later...


----------



## Asenath




----------



## Eddie Ray

its so cool what this thread has become. I remember stalking the dean ambrose pre debut discussion which led me to join WF after watching some of Ambrose's stuff and realizing just how talented he is. that thread already developed a marmite reputation with much mocking of the hype train.

The Shield discussion came along and it was largely dominated by Ambrose marks, who have since grown into fans of all three( at least a majority), myself included. over time other people started becoming marks for them too and joining in on the convo. we completely maxed out that thread in little time. now its become the default 'men of wrestling' thread mixed in with some talk of actual wrestling. now a few people have joined WF saying that this thread made them (we apologize in advance).

...lets take a moment to be proud of a tiny achievement. woooo!

(overdramatic but i'm having a case of the feels)


----------



## Itami

TankOfRate said:


> I'm so conflicted. As much as I want Ambrose/Ziggler, I'm not into Ziggler dropping back down to the US title scene. It's unbelievable how shoddy and start/stop his pushes have been these past few years. Unless they plan on elevating both men at the same time, whatevs.


To me it's not even about titles. It feels like no matter where Ziggler is at, he's never the center of attention... just when he cashed in, but he had a shitty run before getting the briefcase, while holding it, and after cashing it in. He did have a concussion, but I have a feeling he'd still be in the same position. It must be really frustrating, especially with all these new guys coming in, there are gonna be less and less room for him to shine and be used in a proper way. But maybe, at the very least, being around Shield will give him more attention since Shield are all over the place and they're gonna have great, great matches.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> This is me.
> 
> Seriously Ziggler should be in WHC picture.
> 
> However I would rather have than Ziggler than Rey Mysterio (house show results had him working with Show/Henry after Shield attacked him)




I kind of like this direction they're going in if it's true. Ziggler would be a great opponent for Dean. From what I've read in here people did not want the US belt on Dean simply for the fact it would bring him down and have him feuding with people beneath him. The fact that the WWE would have Ziggler feud with Dean shows that Dean's doing his job of elevating the belt. 

I personally have felt over the years that nobody gives time to build people up anymore. Look at how prestigious the IC belt used to be. Randy Savage, Ricky Steamboat, Rick Rude, just to name a few, have held it in the past when it meant something. Anyone who became "historic" in this business all started out at the bottom and worked their way to the top. The fans grew with them and either boo'd them or cheered them on along the way. This is something they could be doing with Dean. The fact that people care about him at all the way they do now, considering he's at the bottom with the US belt and are having someone who's been, and who still kind of is in the main even, work with him, shows that just maybe the WWE is doing things right with Dean to cement his future legacy by giving him good opponents and hopefully good story lines.

If it's done right, it's not going to be seen as Ziggler stepping down to the US belt, it's going to be seen as Dean and the belt stepping up.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

shought321 said:


> Yeah I know, it was a tongue in cheek comment anyway. Maybe I should have a put a :lol,  or  at the end to make that clearer. I'll edit it later...



Nope, I knew exactly how you meant it and totally took it that way too. No harm, no foul. :agree:


----------



## TankOfRate

tylermoxreigns said:


> This is me.
> 
> Seriously Ziggler should be in WHC picture.
> 
> However I would rather have than Ziggler than Rey Mysterio (house show results had him working with Show/Henry after Shield attacked him)


The main upside is that they're involved with the Corporation thing, so at least it's remotely high profile. But tbh Ziggles should have risen to at least a comfortable upper-midcard position by now. Sigh. We'll get there one day.



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Don't know if you've ever seen an episode of friends...there was one where they all had their list of 5 celebrities that were ok to cheat on someone with....sorta similar to that...although in no way do I ever think being a rat is a remote possibility. I do live in reality you know. A girl can dream.
> 
> 
> *Also I had my name changed as not to be confused with a girl who had a similar name on Tumblr who writes Shield fanfiction. My fangirl does not extend that far or deep.*


:lmao We definitely need to establish a line between this thread and messy Tumblr fangirling tbh. The second anyone here starts crying about Ambrose allegedly being pictured with a woman, you know it's time to abort ship. But for now, we're doing a pretty good job.


----------



## kendoo

If Ambrose is going to start a feud with Ziggler it could turn out to be the feud of the year if they get promo time each and maybe we'll get to see Dean do more work in the ring as well, they both sell so great I can't wait to see a match at the next ppv hopefully.


----------



## TankOfRate

Eddie Ray said:


> its so cool what this thread has become. I remember stalking the dean ambrose pre debut discussion which led me to join WF after watching some of Ambrose's stuff and realizing just how talented he is. that thread already developed a marmite reputation with much mocking of the hype train.
> 
> The Shield discussion came along and it was largely dominated by Ambrose marks, who have since grown into fans of all three( at least a majority), myself included. over time other people started becoming marks for them too and joining in on the convo. we completely maxed out that thread in little time. now its become the default 'men of wrestling' thread mixed in with some talk of actual wrestling. now a few people have joined WF saying that this thread made them (we apologize in advance).
> 
> ...lets take a moment to be proud of a tiny achievement. woooo!
> 
> (overdramatic but i'm having a case of the feels)


Yeah this place is a pretty good safehaven from the fuckery that is the rest of the WWE section. It's pretty much become the MOW section/the place where all the random wrestling shit can be discussed/the one corner of Matriarchy on the forum.


Itami said:


> *To me it's not even about titles. It feels like no matter where Ziggler is at, he's never the center of attention...* just when he cashed in, but he had a shitty run before getting the briefcase, while holding it, and after cashing it in. He did have a concussion, but I have a feeling he'd still be in the same position. It must be really frustrating, especially with all these new guys coming in, there are gonna be less and less room for him to shine and be used in a proper way. But maybe, at the very least, being around Shield will give him more attention since Shield are all over the place and they're gonna have great, great matches.


That's the problem. No matter what he does, he never really seems to be the one commanding attention. Mostly because he's always partnered with other people and also because they don't seem to have enough faith in him to let him talk often or establish a character outside of butt wiggling. At the same time, I do feel that he's missing something. I don't know what it is, but it feels like he's missing some kind of spark that's stopping him from really connecting with audiences. I hope establishing him properly as a babyface helps elevate him for real this time. Who knows, maybe a good feud with someone like Ambrose would do it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao We definitely need to establish a line between this thread and messy Tumblr fangirling tbh. The second anyone here starts crying about Ambrose allegedly being pictured with a woman, you know it's time to abort ship. But for now, we're doing a pretty good job.



Browsing through Tumblr yesterday I saw a girl requested a fanfic be written about Dean, CM Punk, Jeff Hardy and Dolph Ziggler basically running a train on her one night at a party. And so many fan fics I've come across that were requested where they end up being knocked up with Dean's evil spawn and he's happy about it and wants to live happily ever after with him. 


I weep for the future.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TankOfRate said:


> Yeah this place is a pretty good safehaven from the fuckery that is the rest of the WWE section. It's pretty much become the MOW section/the place where all the random wrestling shit can be discussed/the one corner of Matriarchy on the forum.
> 
> 
> That's the problem. No matter what he does, he never really seems to be the one commanding attention. Mostly because he's always partnered with other people and also because they don't seem to have enough faith in him to let him talk often or establish a character outside of butt wiggling. At the same time, I do feel that he's missing something. I don't know what it is, but it feels like he's missing some kind of spark that's stopping him from really connecting with audiences. I hope establishing him properly as a babyface helps elevate him for real this time. Who knows, maybe a good feud with someone like Ambrose would do it.




The thing about Ziggler is he will always be Nicky from the Spirit Squad to me. And that Mr Perfect wanna be ramen noodle hair he's got going on right now isn't making things any better either. I feel he's a better heel than a babyface too. Dean gets cheers now too. Right now I don't see their matches being able to be straight heel/babyface. 


And because I spent too much time talking about Ziggler...I leave Dean's ass from Total Diva's last night right here.


----------



## TankOfRate

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Browsing through Tumblr yesterday I saw a girl requested a fanfic be written about Dean, CM Punk, Jeff Hardy and Dolph Ziggler basically running a train on her one night at a party. And so many fan fics I've come across that were requested where they end up being knocked up with Dean's evil spawn and he's happy about it and wants to live happily ever after with him.
> 
> 
> I weep for the future.












Browsing through the Ambrose tag. "smutty story with The Shield and Triple H... them being his bitches"



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> The thing about Ziggler is he will always be Nicky from the Spirit Squad to me. And that Mr Perfect wanna be ramen noodle hair he's got going on right now isn't making things any better either. I feel he's a better heel than a babyface too. Dean gets cheers now too. Right now I don't see their matches being able to be straight heel/babyface.


He's a natural heel but at this point they've made him too easy to sympathize with. When he's cutting promos- especially the stuff with AJ- I definitely see him as a smartass heel. When he's being turned inside out by a Reigns spear? I just wanna hug him. Dean is going to be really hard to establish as a heel. The way the roster/booking is now, when someone is really, legitimately good, they get babyface reactions. It's going to take an incredibly over babyface and a meaty angle to get Ambrose into a comfortable top heel position. Ambrose/Ziggler would definitely be 50/50. To be honest at this point it feels like we have a roster full of tweeners.




LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> And because I spent too much time talking about Ziggler...I leave Dean's ass from Total Diva's last night right here.


10000% here for this and Shield-ness all over Total Divas


----------



## Itami

TankOfRate said:


> At the same time, I do feel that he's missing something. I don't know what it is, but it feels like he's missing some kind of spark that's stopping him from really connecting with audiences. I hope establishing him properly as a babyface helps elevate him for real this time. Who knows, maybe a good feud with someone like Ambrose would do it.


It's pretty clear to me. They don't let him cut promos that often. He's always the guy having matches. He even brings that up constantly in interviews. And another problem is, he's not as good on the mic as someone like Punk... he's not very captivating. I remember his first promo as WHC and how forgettable it was. If he was to be WWE champ as a heel tomorrow, he can't carry the promos I feel. His gimmick is boring and one-dimensional. But when you think about it, he's actually done a great job at getting over by being booked the way he has been booked.

And now as a face... he seem slightly douchy. WWE have no idea as to how to book babyfaces. Just look at Miz, Sheamus.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


You fit in here perfectly. :


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TankOfRate said:


> He's a natural heel but at this point they've made him too easy to sympathize with. When he's cutting promos- especially the stuff with AJ- I definitely see him as a smartass heel. When he's being turned inside out by a Reigns spear? I just wanna hug him. Dean is going to be really hard to establish as a heel. The way the roster/booking is now, when someone is really, legitimately good, they get babyface reactions. It's going to take an incredibly over babyface and a meaty angle to get Ambrose into a comfortable top heel position. Ambrose/Ziggler would definitely be 50/50. To be honest at this point it feels like we have a roster full of tweeners.




I think the crowd will be cheering both guys on in this match because it will be a well fought match on both ends. That's one good thing about the crowds sometimes. They will show their appreciation for talent nowadays. Especially the ones who boo Cena outta the joint. They show anyone with talent respect just because they think Cena lacks it.


----------



## Archangel Sam

So that was Dean. I should have figured if Roman Reigns popped up that a member of the Shield would be nearby. Of course, now I've outed myself as having watched Total Divas...


----------



## SubZero3:16

This thread as become so damn mushy, all these feels :lol

Finally got around to watching Total Divas, damn the thirst is strong with Eva Marie, not that I blame the poor girl


----------



## Asenath

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Browsing through Tumblr yesterday I saw a girl requested a fanfic be written about Dean, CM Punk, Jeff Hardy and Dolph Ziggler basically running a train on her one night at a party.


Those are those kinds of things that you might think to yourself, alone, in the dark --but this new generation believes they have to tell the internet EVERYTHING, don't they?


----------



## Da Silva

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I think the crowd will be cheering both guys on in this match because it will be a well fought match on both ends. That's one good thing about the crowds sometimes. They will show their appreciation for talent nowadays. Especially the ones who boo Cena outta the joint. They show anyone with talent respect just because they think Cena lacks it.


Cena is clearly talented - the issue most of us have is that for the most part, he's the most boring motherfucker around.


----------



## Asenath

Da Silva said:


> Cena is clearly talented - the issue most of us have is that for the most part, he's the most boring motherfucker around.


I don't understand how Orton has all those fans, then. Because, getting down to real talk, that motherfucker is dull as kindergarten scissors.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> This thread as become so damn mushy, all these feels :lol
> 
> Finally got around to watching Total Divas, damn the thirst is strong with Eva Marie, not that I blame the poor girl


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Asenath said:


> I don't understand how Orton has all those fans, then. Because, getting down to real talk, that motherfucker is dull as kindergarten scissors.


I think the thing with Orton is at least he changes his character from time to time. But I agree, don't give him a mic.... Holy shit I was so sick of hearing "My name" *pause* "is" *pause* "Randy Orton" *women in crowd scream*


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Da Silva said:


> Cena is clearly talented - the issue most of us have is that for the most part, he's the most boring motherfucker around.



I think Cena has talent too. He actually was my favorite before I discovered Dean Ambrose. Plus Cena being paired with the she man Bella twin totally killed things for me. I know he's one to take one for the company but, putting his life out there when he's remained really private about most of his career just for entertainment purposes makes me give him severe side eye. On the other hand, everyone knows he is a company man. He's going to go along with whatever he believes is good for the company, and if the company feels the way he is now is good for business, there's going to be no change. So the fans really shouldn't hate on him because he's going with what he's told.


----------



## cindel25

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Still debating on whether or not to make the hour and a half trek and spend the $75 to meet them in a couple of weeks in NY. From what I've seen Dean doesn't seem very social during the signings so it would be kind of a waste of time and money just to go there to get barely a hey and be on my way. KWIM? I told my husband he has to wait in the car if we do go. I don't need him cramping my style.


Gurl, me too. Four hours away and I got transportation routes all set up but 75 bucks for Dean to be all "get away from me thanks for coming" and Seth pouting like a bitter bish? No ma'am.

Imma need Dean to autograph my boobs and tell me I smell like the bottom on his mama purse and Roman gonna have to let me cut his hair so I can get the finest of Samoan weave head game.


----------



## Da Silva

Asenath said:


> I don't understand how Orton has all those fans, then. Because, getting down to real talk, that motherfucker is dull as kindergarten scissors.


Neither do I to be honest, but he does have the benefit of not being shoved down our throats for a nearly a decade, which makes it easier not to get aggravated by him.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

cindel25 said:


> Gurl, me too. Four hours away and I got transportation routes all set up but 75 bucks for Dean to be all "get away from me thanks for coming" and Seth pouting like a bitter bish? No ma'am.
> 
> Imma need Dean to autograph my boobs and tell me I smell like the bottom on his mama purse and Roman gonna have to let me cut his hair so I can get the finest of Samoan weave head game.



I was thinking along the lines of just asking all three of them to just jump on me and pin me like I was the Big Show a few weeks ago. They're on a schedule, so I can't be too greedy.


If they didn't have such a strict schedule that day I'd obviously take one for the team and ask Dean to autograph my vagina with his penis. Who's got the time or need for that pen to paper shit? Not I.


----------



## Asenath

tylermoxreigns said:


> I think the thing with Orton is at least he changes his character from time to time. But I agree, don't give him a mic.... Holy shit I was so sick of hearing "My name" *pause* "is" *pause* "Randy Orton" *women in crowd scream*


See, I abandoned ship around 2003 and didn't watch WWE with any regularity until the Pipebomb, so I totally missed the ascent of Orton. And I do not see it at all.


----------



## Da Silva

Asenath said:


> See, I abandoned ship around 2003 and didn't watch WWE with any regularity until the Pipebomb, so I totally missed the ascent of Orton. And I do not see it at all.


There were lots of RKO's. RKO's fucking everywhere.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Da Silva said:


> There were lots of RKO's. RKO's fucking everywhere.


Completely outta nowhere. Of course.

VINTAGE.


----------



## Asenath

Da Silva said:


> There were lots of RKO's. RKO's fucking everywhere.


I gathered that, upon watching all the 'The Best of Raw and Smackdowns' on Netflix.


----------



## cindel25

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I was thinking along the lines of just asking all three of them to just jump on me and pin me like I was the Big Show a few weeks ago. They're on a schedule, so I can't be too greedy.
> 
> If they didn't have such a strict schedule that day I'd obviously take one for the team and ask Dean to autograph my vagina with his penis. Who's got the time or need for that pen to paper shit? Not I.


That's what I'm saying!!!


----------



## Archangel Sam

I can't even imagine meeting The Shield or any other wrestler. I'd probably just stand there with my mouth hanging open, trembling like a 9 year old. That's how cool I am.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

cindel25 said:


> Roman made it worse last night. I have to go shopping for new sheets. I think I will get two cause I'm gonna lose it tonight for Raw. :agree:
> 
> He is just too fine and I notice he was uncomfortable....like "what these thirsty chicks want? Leave me alone!"


Get triple sheets lol!

I thought that was dean I saw by and on the tredmills lol...his hair was so long there.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Raw starts off with the Shield!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## cindel25

So we gonna act like The Shield didn't kick Borton ass a couple of months ago? Hmmm ok then,


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

cindel25 said:


> So we gonna act like The Shield didn't kick Borton ass a couple of months ago? Hmmm ok then,


Couple that with them becoming the Big Bossman in trio form for the new coporate stable and it's weird how they're suddenly being handled now.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

why do i constantly have dirty thoughts running through my mind when I see Dean squeezing his hands like that...and my god WELCOME TO THE GUNS SHOW...the Shield is killin it in the gym!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SO MUCH SHIELD :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Archangel Sam

Some people may not like The Shield being in this alliance with HHH and Orton, but it is nice to see them getting used more often. Last week and this week will probably be more than we had seen of them in a combined month during the summer.


----------



## AthenaMark

> To be fair, going one on one with any member of the shield is a very popular fantasy #RAW
> — Kaitlyn (@KaitlynWWE) August 27, 2013


Kaitlyn tweeting some slimy shit.


----------



## cindel25

AthenaMark said:


> Kaitlyn tweeting some slimy shit.


She better watch her mouth. We classy around here and don't get into such nonsense!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

cindel25 said:


> She better watch her mouth. We classy around here and don't get into such nonsense!



yea we's classy around here and shit


----------



## TankOfRate

AthenaMark said:


> Kaitlyn tweeting some slimy shit.


I love her and AJ's Shield thirst so much :lmao :lmao

Interesting that they've officially been called Hunter's ~security~. Definitely going to end messily. Also in love with the idea of a Shield gauntlet.


----------



## Chuckman66

Dean Amrose is the man...he is the present and future of the WWE! :genius


----------



## J-Coke

How come Reigns was the only one who looked good last week. Bryan handled Ambrose and Rollins quite easily. Hope it's not the case moving forward.


----------



## AthenaMark

He might beat Rollins pretty quick..he'll have a real match with Ambroise tonight since he's a single champion and he'll have Reigns beat but Cripple H will come out or some shit and he'll walk into the damn spear.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Seth Rollins, take a bow. 
Daniel Bryan, take a bow. 

Ambrose heeling it up better than Randy Orton at the end, as expected (I don't care if people think I'm being bias. His face expressions and how he just all round moves, good god!) 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Now just give them the bloody mic/promo time!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dat Seth Rollins with his epic selling across the announcers' table :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Deluded One

Man, don't quite know how Ambrose does it. So captivating.


----------



## Bryan D.

:mark:


----------



## checkcola

They are saving Dean/Bryan for a later date, me thinks


----------



## Asenath

Four for you, Seth Rollins. You go, Seth Rollins.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Bryan D. said:


> :mark:


Dude this moment. 

It's 4am and I cannot :mark: for fear of waking everyone in my house. GOD DAMN. 

When he just flipped his entire body over the announce table. HOLY SHIT. 

/DONE.


----------



## LSUZombie

The Deluded One said:


> Man, don't quite know how Ambrose does it. So captivating.


Yeah, those stomps on Bryan were just incredible 

:faint:


----------



## Pacmanboi

Big applause for DB and Seth Rollins for a job well done. The show which was turning out to be a solid, was taken over the top for the last match. Shame to see no Dean/Bryan match but we'll probably see that in the near future.


----------



## Deptford

Just thought about it this week but it's pretty badass to have the dynamic of The Shield just beating the shit out of someone so nonchalantly in front of the entire roster watching. :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

Ambrose lost (I don't care if Reigns jumped in, you know he was gonna tap) to a beaten up Daniel Bryan in 10 seconds. Geez, that's Barrett level booking. They really did him dirty tonight.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I wonder if Rollins/Bryan ran a bit long which is why they had to cut Dean's part short. There's no way he would have tapped so early on, especially when Bryan had the bejesus beat out of him by Rollins for 20 minutes and couldn't be applying that submission hold that strongly.


----------



## Deptford

Yeah, I'm hating the Ambrose booking. The only offense they let him do nowadays is a couple stomps and punches. Even in his match against RVD he looked weak as fuck. And it's dumb because he's the only member of The Shield that has to get interference in his matches. Don't remember the last time that Rollins or Reigns had to be saved. It's always Ambrose. Pisses me off.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I so hope that The Shield won't become Bryan's personal bitch jobbers, because it's starting to look like it. 

Also Seth with DAT SELLING last night. :mark: I hope he tones it down a notch though, because that German Suplex thing looked f'n NASTY and could've ended badly for him.


----------



## Bushmaster

I'm proud to be a Seth fan, I always thought he was 2nd best in the Shield. Not that far off from Ambrose. With matches like he had on Monday I'm glad ppl are seeing how talented this guy is, yeah he was in the ring with Daniel freaking Bryan but he held his own and was amazing. He really should be 2nd in the polls.


----------



## ctjay00187

Deptford said:


> Yeah, I'm hating the Ambrose booking. The only offense they let him do nowadays is a couple stomps and punches. Even in his match against RVD he looked weak as fuck. And it's dumb because he's the only member of The Shield that has to get interference in his matches. Don't remember the last time that Rollins or Reigns had to be saved. It's always Ambrose. Pisses me off.


This pretty much sums it up for me, as far as the Ambrose booking goes. Really leery of the Corporation angle because I can see Ambrose becoming a complete afterthought.

That aside, I was a big fan of Rollins' ring work tonight. He and Daniel Bryan can't go wrong in the ring together.

By the way, this thread is awesome.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

That top-rope release german suplex....
I need a gif!

edit: found it on the previous page


----------



## CastielIsGod

MrSmallPackage said:


> That top-rope release german suplex....
> I need a gif!
> 
> edit: found it on the previous page


I totally had a panic atack when he went for it, if that went worng he could have easily killed Rollins.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

In the grander scheme of the whole storyline that Ambrose thing didn't look that bad because as far as I was aware he didn't actually tap and he got a good couple of shots in before he was caught by DB. Sure stomps and punches are what he always does but it's viciousness behind him that takes it away from just a simple attack. 


Also the gif below is the kinda shit that just makes me smile like a loon when it comes to Ambrose. It really is the little things.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

CastielIsGod said:


> I totally had a panic atack when he went for it, if that went worng he could have easily killed Rollins.


Hehe, but why?
Bryan and Rollins are two of the best and safest wrestlers on the roster. 
I would have been worried if it was Miz and Sin Cara doing that spot.


----------



## Archangel Sam

SoupBro said:


> I'm proud to be a Seth fan, I always thought he was 2nd best in the Shield. Not that far off from Ambrose. With matches like he had on Monday I'm glad ppl are seeing how talented this guy is, yeah he was in the ring with Daniel freaking Bryan but he held his own and was amazing. He really should be 2nd in the polls.


I agree. Always a bit puzzling that Rollins is third in the poll. I know Reigns is the powerhouse and all that, but I think the other two are far superior and bring more to the group. I suspect in years time, Reigns will be considered the weakest. And that's not necessarily a put down. I just so happen to think the other two are just pretty damn good. Yes, Reigns can get better, but I don't ever see him as having the in-ring skills of Rollins or the charisma of Ambrose.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Pretty disappointed how the "hounds of justice" have been coopted into HHH's lapdogs. At first their attacks made sense. Then they just seemed random for random's sake. Now this. It's a shame. I liked it when they were attacking guys that had no business being as over as they were.


----------



## TheFranticJane

I don't mind Ambrose tapping that much. I recall that I didn't think it really fit his character before, but I believe it was Asenath who pointed out that as his character doesn't really give a shit about _anything_, it makes sense for Dean to tap out because he knows that his boys will jump in a second later and he'll be able to keep on fighting.


----------



## Mr. I

DragonSleeper said:


> Pretty disappointed how the "hounds of justice" have been coopted into HHH's lapdogs. At first their attacks made sense. Then they just seemed random for random's sake. Now this. It's a shame. I liked it when they were attacking guys that had no business being as over as they were.


Times change, they can't just stay in one spot doing the same thing over and over. They're now a major part of the central storyline in the company, this is nothing but upsides for them.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Ithil said:


> Times change, they can't just stay in one spot doing the same thing over and over. They're now a major part of the central storyline in the company, this is nothing but upsides for them.


Usually things are resolved before they move on.


----------



## tylermoxreigns




----------



## Amber B

I said it in the Raw thread but words can't describe how much I appreciate the E giving Rollins so much shine. He's the worker of the group and easily one of the top 5 in that company right now. 




tylermoxreigns said:


> In the grander scheme of the whole storyline that Ambrose thing didn't look that bad because as far as I was aware he didn't actually tap and he got a good couple of shots in before he was caught by DB. Sure stomps and punches are what he always does but it's viciousness behind him that takes it away from just a simple attack.
> 
> 
> Also the gif below is the kinda shit that just makes me smile like a loon when it comes to Ambrose. It really is the little things.


I'm so glad I wasn't the only one who noticed that. Everything he does is just...off but it works. Somehow. :lmao 

Ambrose is and will always be character first and wrestler second so Reigns and Rollins breaking up the match as soon as Ambrose is in trouble didn't phase me. It reminded me of him and Kamakaze USA. He was clearly the mouth piece and the ring leader while the other two did most of the heavy work. 

Ambrose/Moxley is character, shenanigans, roll ups and luck.


----------



## TankOfRate

Yeah, that's why it doesn't really faze me when he's the one being picked off. He's supposed to be slimy and opportunistic; not reckless in the ring like Rollins or big and intimidating like Reigns. The more I think about it, the more I'm pretty glad they debuted him as part of a stable like The Shield. If it all goes well, it'll be easy for him to come out of it looking like the unstable, untrustworthy motherfucker we've all grown to know and love. It's pretty redundant for someone like Ambrose to be picking up clean wins on the reg.

Also, I don't think Rollins is given enough credit for how good he is in the ring. He delivers week after week. And it goes without saying that when he and Bryan work together, it's magic every time.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TankOfRate said:


> Yeah, that's why it doesn't really faze me when he's the one being picked off. He's supposed to be slimy and opportunistic; not reckless in the ring like Rollins or big and intimidating like Reigns. The more I think about it, the more I'm pretty glad they debuted him as part of a stable like The Shield. If it all goes well, it'll be easy for him to come out of it looking like the unstable, untrustworthy motherfucker we've all grown to know and love. It's pretty redundant for someone like Ambrose to be picking up clean wins on the reg.
> 
> Also, I don't think Rollins is given enough credit for how good he is in the ring. He delivers week after week. And it goes without saying that when he and Bryan work together, it's magic every time.


Everything about this.

Rollins is incredible in the ring and like others have said before how he is third on this poll is kinda unthinkable when you watch him throw his body around the way he does and continually improve in all other aspects at such a quick pace.


----------



## Shenroe

If anything they were just trying to protect dean and roman from jobbing clean to bryan. And save those matches for ppvs or something


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Shenroe said:


> If anything they were just trying to protect dean and roman from jobbing clean to bryan. And save those matches for ppvs or something



Yea but, if they don't let Dean wrestle or speak on tv how are they going to get anybody to want to tune in and see him on the ppv? If they keep showing him on tv as only wrestling for a minute and then someone saving him, it's going to make people think he's a guy who can't hold his own and needs help to win his matches. This is one man that does not need protecting. Let him tell his story in and out of the ring.


----------



## TankOfRate

tylermoxreigns said:


> Everything about this.
> 
> Rollins is incredible in the ring and like others have said before how he is third on this poll is kinda unthinkable when you watch him throw his body around the way he does and continually improve in all other aspects at such a quick pace.


Seriously. And just in general, I love the pacing of his matches. He's one of the few guys on the main roster who I can honestly say I look forward to watching in the ring regardless of who they're facing. 

And I know we talk about this constantly but damn I can't wait for him to be a babyface. I'm watching his early NXT/late FCW stuff and he was surprisingly good at carrying those shows. Considering how much better he's gotten lately, I can only imagine how good a job he would do now. He is definitely top babyface material and that is ridiculously hard to find.


----------



## Shenroe

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Yea but, if they don't let Dean wrestle or speak on tv how are they going to get anybody to want to tune in and see him on the ppv? If they keep showing him on tv as only wrestling for a minute and then someone saving him, it's going to make people think he's a guy who can't hold his own and needs help to win his matches. This is one man that does not need protecting. Let him tell his story in and out of the ring.


And i agree with you, at first i threw my hands in air like "what the fuck, all night long you teased a gauntlet and then this!". Then i reckonned was a smart move, sometimes less is more


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Shenroe said:


> And i agree with you, at first i threw my hands in air like "what the fuck, all night long you teased a gauntlet and then this!". Then i reckonned was a smart move, sometimes less is more



Just for future reference, when it comes to Dean Ambrose, less is never more, lol.


----------



## Deptford

tylermoxreigns said:


> Also the gif below is the kinda shit that just makes me smile like a loon when it comes to Ambrose. It really is the little things.


 i noticed this too. It seemed like he was all like "are we really doing this pose to close out RAW? We don't have something cooler? We have something cooler... ok.. well... Ok.. ummm... gonna put my fist in there anyways. Yep, we're doing this pose. Ok alright." 

LOL it made me so giddy, especially with Rollins and Reigns being so serious and sure of themselves.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Shenroe said:


> And i agree with you, at first i threw my hands in air like "what the fuck, all night long you teased a gauntlet and then this!". Then i reckonned was a smart move, sometimes less is more


I knew it was going to be short when it started at 10:55.


----------



## PRAY-GOD

DragonSleeper said:


> Pretty disappointed how the "hounds of justice" have been coopted into HHH's lapdogs. At first their attacks made sense. Then they just seemed random for random's sake. Now this. It's a shame. I liked it when they were attacking guys that had no business being as over as they were.


I agree with this

Horrible change of pace from bad ass vigilante group fighting for a cause, to the same old security for hire outfit

What the heck man?


----------



## Amber B

They never had a real cause to fight for. Injustice was a loose term that they used to benefit their own careers. They took money from Heyman to help out Punk. Do people just forget how they made their debut?


----------



## SubZero3:16

PRAY-GOD said:


> I agree with this
> 
> Horrible change of pace from bad ass vigilante group fighting for a cause, to the same old security for hire outfit
> 
> What the heck man?


I honestly prefer them as the corporation henchmen than feuding exclusively with Henry and Show. It makes them seem more upper midcard/ mainevent level than midcard card players. It sets the tone that WWE managment thinks that they are the best to guard them out of the entire roster which elevates them in the casual fans eyes.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

PRAY-GOD said:


> I agree with this
> 
> Horrible change of pace from bad ass vigilante group fighting for a cause, to the same old security for hire outfit
> 
> What the heck man?


It's really not that much of a turn for them, if you recall they beat Maddox down after Heyman paid them off to do so.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just thought I would post this here... Rollins selling the hell outta Bryan's finisher. Turned inside out. Production fail much?! Can't believe this slipped being shown on TV! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## PRAY-GOD

Well I suppose I'm looking at them as faces....cuz I like them so much lol

But if you look at them as the heels that they are supposed to be, It makes sense that they are security stooges

I would book them as tweeners though....Fued and beat up anyone....faces and heels regardless...just depending on their sense of justice

Against all odds too

Imagine if we had a new era corporation...lets say Vince, HHH, Orton, and some other muscle...lets say corporate Shaemus, and corporate Del Rio (appointed corporate face of Smackdown) and they are all in the ring beating up Daniel Bryan, and just as they are standing over Daniel Bryan....SIEERA...HOTEL....INDIA

BOOM BOOM...BOOM BOOM...BOOM BOOM...BOOM.......BOOM

wOOO...would be an epic moment...with the SHIELD actually fighting for some REAL justice


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

SubZero3:16 said:


> I honestly prefer them as the corporation henchmen than feuding exclusively with Henry and Show. It makes them seem more upper midcard/ mainevent level than midcard card players. It sets the tone that WWE managment thinks that they are the best to guard them out of the entire roster which elevates them in the casual fans eyes.


Agree. They're really being set up as the future of the WWE. Gone over nearly every top face, ambrose nearly beat Taker, now a threat to dissenters and involved in a ME storyline as corporate security. Love 'em.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Holy shit, I wanna see Seth Rollins sell that running knee from a real WWE camera so bad now!
I've always put Ambrose on a pedestal high above Rollins and Reigns, but I've always known that Tyler Black was a great wrestler, but nothing like this.

I have nothing against Seth's promoskills, he's getting there and once he turns face he's going to be BIG.


----------



## hazuki

I'm so glad to see them back in the main event scene. They belong there.


----------



## Deptford

It's crazy how little mic time the characters get yet how well you feel like you are in touch with how The Shield feels about everything. 

Just indifferent little weasels out for their own gain. 

But anyways, not that many people have charisma like that, much less three all in the same faction.


----------



## The Enforcer

I love seeing the Shield involved in this storyline as long as they don't fall by the wayside when someone finally steps up to help Danielson. They're far too talented to get their asses kicked week in and week out by Show, Henry, Cena, or whoever to protect HHH & Orton.

Also, I'm sure this has been mentioned already, but I feel like this could be a catalyst for the group either splitting or turning face. I can't see all 3 of them sticking together to inevitably be fed to the wolves all to curry favor with the boss.


----------



## StarzNBarz

if the shield is supposed to be against "injustice" why are they siding with hhh and orton? Wasn't what hhh did a summerslam an Injustice? Maybe they will all turn face by attacking the corporation down the line.


----------



## NeyNey

DUDE, ROLLINS VS. BRYAN!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
IT WAS EPIC!! 
Their interactions are just so fast and awesome!!! 
That announce table sell was sooooo damn sick!!

Ambrose just beeing Ambrose... sick and awesome. 
He'll be the fucking BOSS once he's on his own. 
Can't understand people who still complain about him beeing part of the Shield.
You know what he's capable of and how awesome it will be, enjoy the little teases!!!!!
This Ambrose is 1% Ambrose. How can you complain about now instead of beeing excited about the future? I'm shaking evertime I just think about it.

And I'm glad they're bodyguards instead a group where Orton is their leader.

75$ is much money, but if it means something to you fucking do it!  I would if I could.
Kaitlyns Tweet :lmao

Also Itami, GIF GOAT, is back?!? :mark:
And welcome to the new ones!! *Shield fist*


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Was at show tonight  I enjoyed myself lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

DailyWrestlingNews said:


> Seth Rollins is officially out of the WWE doghouse. Randy Orton told a producer at RAW on Monday night in Phoenix that he enjoys working with The Shield.


but...


DailyWrestlingNews said:


> Word is that Dolph Ziggler is in the WWE doghouse. He was put under to Antonio Cesaro in a match taped for WWE Superstars and it’s rumored that he recently got into it with *Randy Orton*.


rton2



StarzNBarz said:


> if the shield is supposed to be against "injustice" why are they siding with hhh and orton? Wasn't what hhh did a summerslam an Injustice? Maybe they will all turn face by attacking the corporation down the line.


1) They are heels who have their own twisted theory of what makes an injustice
2) Logic in WWE? :


----------



## Joshi Judas

Randall gonna Randall :lmao


----------



## cindel25

Of course Randy did; the Shield fangirls went off on him for the alleged heat the boys were getting due to him.......or could be he is no longer the hottest piece of ass in the company anymore and he's jelly that Roman is getting all the attention.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Of course Randy did; the Shield fangirls went off on him for the alleged heat the boys were getting due to him.......or could be he is no longer the hottest piece of ass in the company anymore and *he's jelly that Roman is getting all the attention.*


:lol Orton seems the type that would pretend that it's totally not bugging him but deep down inside it's totally eating at him.

But just look at him, they're worse guys to lose 'the hottest piece of ass' title to


----------



## tylermoxreigns

cindel25 said:


> Of course Randy did; the Shield fangirls went off on him for the alleged heat the boys were getting due to him.......or could be _he is no longer the hottest piece of ass in the company anymore and he's jelly that Roman is getting all the attention._


I have never understood or got all the Orton hype regards his looks. The guy looks hella sleezy to me, like the way he shoots his eyes around.

And yes, I do understand that this is coming from a girl who finds Ambrose attractive. A guy who is probably every father and mother's worst nightmare. :lmao


----------



## Asenath

BaBy FireFly said:


> Was at show tonight  I enjoyed myself lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Like, good seats and cheap beer fun? Or Smothering Yourself on Roman's Thighs fun? :


----------



## checkcola

The thing about the Shield is, they've put on good matches regardless of their spot on the card. I do think that counts for something. 

And it surprises me how much power Randy has, considering he himself was off in the wilderness in nothing angles for a year or so. Suddenly, he's the big dog in the locker room.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> I have never understood or got all the Orton hype regards his looks. The guy looks hella sleezy to me, like the way he shoots his eyes around.
> 
> And yes, I do understand that this is coming from a girl who finds Ambrose attractive. A guy who is probably every father and mother's worst nightmare. :lmao


Speaking of Ambrose...I was bored at work so I put on his 3 hour shoot interview from a couple years ago and he mentioned about being in a bar in Germany drunk off his ass talking to some girl and I thought to myself, oh Dean if we were in the same bar there would be no time or need to talk, my panties are on like drone status, they'd automatically drop as soon as he's 10 ft away. :faint:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> Like, good seats and cheap beer fun? Or Smothering Yourself on Roman's Thighs fun? :


LOL! Did meet the guys  good seats and drinks 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

People saying this made the shield upper mid card/main eventers are hilarious. They are the APA. Their outsider/nwo/dark dx status is gone. They are now corporate stooges. They got beat down by Bryan. They went from beating the 3top faces to losing a 3on 1 handicap match. They stand outside the ring with HHH and them. They are the equivalent now of Hogan's disciple. They arent tools in a storyline; no longer in their own story. This is a burial. I wasnt for breaking them up, but now I think they need to be ASAP. Hard to have motivations and build storylines when you are the "security". Their last promo about justice was again great. Anyone hoping theyll get the mic time they need will be very disappointed. What will they talk aboutnow. "WE are security guards...we...like money...we dont like small people?" Would have been much better if they hated both sides. Remained outside attacked Bryan because they felt he didnt deserve the shot. Attack Orton because he stole it. COuld have been real interesting.Instead...we have 2013's Disciple x3.


----------



## JTB33b

*Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

How long before Ambrose and Rollins get tired of taking orders from the Mcmahon faction? I didn't include Reigns in this because he seems more like a HHH type guy. big, muscular and all. On the surface, Rollins and Ambrose have more in common with Bryan. When HHH insulted Bryan and explained why he is not championship material he pretty much insulted these two also. Down the road I see either Ambrose/Rollins turning on HHH or HHH turning on them and using Reigns to help.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

i couldn't take the Bryan/Shield feud seriously due to Bryan being friends with Ambrose and Rollins in real life...they used to travel together to shows in one car....and yes i think thats how they will turn face..at least Rollins will.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

Ambrose should never be face.

Reigns and Rollins could turn though.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

rollins yes you have the other two turn on him after he blatanly costs them the tag championships, he takes great great bumps cant say that enough, and most good faces do too. it makes it look as though they are fighting through the pain and people get behind that live.

ambrose no he can cut a super awesome heel promo, if it aint broke dont fix it, i see him like the next raven honestly. badass promos and an I dont give a fuck attitude


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

Rollins was born to babyface. Ambrose -- we've never seen him play a straight up and down face, but he can do vulnerable. It would be a stretch, and a waste of his natural abilities.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

If the Shield does turn on the Corporate faction, it will be because they got a better offer, or for the lols. It won't be a babyface redemption


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

Ambrose' natural character works as a tweener style face, absolutely, but I can't see WWE having the balls to go for it. Ambrose acts like a total heel most of the time, and this antagonises a certain part of the crowd, but another part of the crowd loves him already. I remember him commenting about his work in one of the indie companies that he didn't really know if he was a heel or a face: he acts a heel, but he gets massive cheers.

Rollins just needs to be a face, that much is obvious. He's far too cuddly, and exciting in the ring to be anything else.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

Rollins should be a face as soon as The Shield breaks up, I've always felt that he was a more natural face.

Reigns should keep being a heel but maybe a monster face push later on after he brushes up on some ring work, still a little green.

Ambrose, should never *EVER* be a face, look at him, the way he speaks, how natural it is to not to like his character. He's best as heel.


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

Rollins can't do his high flying moves because he's heel. Turn him face ffs, he's a natural face.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

Are you out of your god damned mind, OP? You got it half right and half wrong. Rollins was meant to be face and Ambrose was meant to be heel. If you knew these people before they were on the main roster your opinion would be more accepted by others.


----------



## iamnotanugget

BaBy FireFly said:


> LOL! Did meet the guys  good seats and drinks
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Details please!


----------



## hag

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

I would not be able to ever see Ambrose as a face I think. It would be tough. He plays heel so well. Especially coming through the crowd and not being able to slap hands with any of the fans ever. Keeping that cocky smirk on his face like he's better than absolutely everyone. 

I love his character and don't see him ever not being the heel guy from The Shield.

Reigns and Rollins could though. I can see them turn on Ambrose or Ambrose turn on them and just have Ambrose come out of the crowd with the same music and recruit others to serve justice with him to be apart of the new Shield.


----------



## heelguy95

What the hell? Are they ever going to do promos? Or is that when they disband?


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

Rollins looks like a natural Face, but he's doing a decent job as a heel, with his trash talk and he's not bad at cutting promos as a heel either. Watching their FCW feud Amrose is the perfect antagonist to Rollins. When the Shield does break up that will be the feud to watch.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*



markedfordeath said:


> i couldn't take the Bryan/Shield feud seriously due to Bryan being friends with Ambrose and Rollins in real life...they used to travel together to shows in one car....and yes i think thats how they will turn face..at least Rollins will.


Really? It's not 1975 any more


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

Or How about we keep them all together and don't try and fix what ain't broken.

If theres no long term plans for them as single stars then don't break the faction up. The Shield are easily one of the best things in WWE today. They can easily stay together for another year at this rate.


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

Rollins, yes. Someone with that many exciting moves is hard not to cheer for.

Ambrose on the other hand, HELL NO!!
This guy if given the chance and mic time could potentially be one of the greatest heels of all time. He is God on the mic and can draw mega heat from the crowd.

He COULD be a 'No fucks given' Stone-Cold-like kind of face, but only after his run as the top heel of the company for a couple of years.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

Ambrose is a natural heel. There's no reason to turn him. Part of WWE's problem is they try to turn very natural heels face and most of the time it doesn't work. 

Rollins could work as a face, but I can't see him going above the midcard as a face. He'll probably be booked higher as a heel.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

has anyone noticed that Ambrose is actually very creepy in real life too?


----------



## wonder goat

Is their a point in having the Shield part of the New Corporation?


----------



## Asenath

Yes.


----------



## RandomLurker

I'm just going to hang out here for a while since my home (the Daniel Bryan thread) is not about Daniel Bryan anymore. 

Do you guys think that the Shield will still be intact after the whole Bryan v Corporation angle ends? We still got a few months of this I tally, so a lot can change.

Also, here's an obligatory Shield pic I grabbed from Tumblr as my admission fee to this thread:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Speaking of Ambrose...I was bored at work so I put on his 3 hour shoot interview from a couple years ago and he mentioned about being in a bar in Germany drunk off his ass talking to some girl and I thought to myself, oh Dean if we were in the same bar there would be no time or need to talk, my panties are on like drone status, they'd automatically drop as soon as he's 10 ft away. :faint:


I guess you're talking about the trip he made there with rest of the CZW where by the end of the night the only guys standing were him, Masada and Drew Gulak.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I guess you're talking about the trip he made there with rest of the CZW where by the end of the night the only guys standing were him, Masada and Drew Gulak.


:lmao Drew Gulak :lmao


----------



## heelguy95

RandomLurker said:


> I'm just going to hang out here for a while since my home (the Daniel Bryan thread) is not about Daniel Bryan anymore.
> 
> Do you guys think that the Shield will still be intact after the whole Bryan v Corporation angle ends? We still got a few months of this I tally, so a lot can change.


Excuse me? Why wouldn't they be intact? Their role in the corporation is still cryptic as all hell, I mean, what, they're bodyguards evidently but lets be more specific, oh wait, I can't because they aren't exactly prominent. They really aren't in a feud, it's not like they explained why they're even helping Triple H unless they're afraid of getting fired. Really, the whole storyline they are in isn't explained in their perspective/part.

Promos, promos, ...promos, promos, promos!


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

CM Punk should join The Shield, I saw this picture of him in Shield-like attire and he could really go super heel with that group, looks the total part

Can someone link the pic for me plz?


----------



## Callisto

And replicate Nexus? I don't think so.

It makes zero sense for Punk to form an alliance with the Shield, much less take control of the team.


----------



## insanitydefined

No way, after the SES and the New Nexus Punk needs to stay away from stables from here on out and just be a lone wolf who doesn't want or need help from anybody.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

TehJerichoFan said:


> And replicate Nexus? I don't think so.
> 
> It makes zero sense for Punk to form an alliance with the Shield, much less take control of the team.


Im just planting seeds my man, ambrose vs punk for control of the shield would be epic, especially because both of them have great mic skills, imagine the promos..

Its a fantasy, but i can dream!


----------



## SubZero3:16

KingSheamus said:


> Im just planting seeds my man, ambrose vs punk for control of the shield would be epic, especially because both of them have great mic skills, imagine the promos..
> 
> Its a fantasy, but i can dream!


But why would Punk even want control of The Shield? It makes no sense. But as you said it's YOUR fantasy and let's hope that it remains that way.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

SubZero3:16 said:


> But why would Punk even want control of The Shield? It makes no sense. But as you said it's YOUR fantasy and let's hope that it remains that way.


I could justify the notion to you, but you would still disagree with it.

Say CM Punk loses at Night of Champions, his justice would escape him, in his desperation he would look to The Shield, the kings of justice. Ambrose would refuse to help, but Reigns and Rollins would feel sympathy for Punk and slightly side with him. Upon hearing the news, Ambrose would attempt to bring the duo back onside, thus begins the war for control.

You going to hate on that? Whatever, I explained the way it would happen, deal with it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

KingSheamus said:


> I could justify the notion to you, but you would still disagree with it.
> 
> Say CM Punk loses at Night of Champions, his justice would escape him, in his desperation he would look to The Shield, the kings of justice. Ambrose would refuse to help, but Reigns and Rollins would feel sympathy for Punk and slightly side with him. Upon hearing the news, Ambrose would attempt to bring the duo back onside, thus begins the war for control.
> 
> You going to hate on that? Whatever, I explained the way it would happen, deal with it.


Since when has Punk wanted anyone to help him fight his battles? Remember it was Heyman not Punk who paid off The Shield in the first place. Plus it's too soon the cause a rupture in the shield anyway. The corporation storyline has way more potential.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

SubZero3:16 said:


> Since when has Punk wanted anyone to help him fight his battles? Remember it was Heyman not Punk who paid off The Shield in the first place. Plus it's too soon the cause a rupture in the shield anyway. The corporation storyline has way more potential.


So Punk has to solo everything because that's the way it's always been? Typical. The Shield can still be corporate and help CM Punk along, an internal conflict of interest so to speak, which would lead to deeper storylines.


----------



## SubZero3:16

KingSheamus said:


> *So Punk has to solo everything because that's the way it's always been? Typical.* The Shield can still be corporate and help CM Punk along, an internal conflict of interest so to speak, which would lead to deeper storylines.


Because that Punk's character. One man against the world. A one man army etc. Why the hell would they change a character that is over with the crowd to advance someone else's? There is no payoff for Punk doing that. Punk's character is great as it is needs no tampering with especially since Creative hardly ever gets it right.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

SubZero3:16 said:


> Because that Punk's character. One man against the world. A one man army etc. Why the hell would they change a character that is over with the crowd to advance someone else's? There is no payoff for Punk doing that. Punk's character is great as it is needs no tampering with especially since Creative hardly ever gets it right.


So he couldn't use The Shield for his own personal gain? That's a ONE MAN mission in my opinion. Using The Shield to get one over on Heyman & Axel is whatever. You will hate regardless because you're just another forum user, and I'm that as well. Why give credence to my ideas? You know best, obviously. i'm planting seeds and justifying them, that's all i do.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Okay this is the last time I'm replying to you. If Punk uses the shield to get one over on Heyman, it would then become that Punk couldn't beat Heyman or Axel without help. Punk would be made to look like an actual punk because he couldn't defeat Axel or Heyman on his own despite having a 434 day WWE Championship run. Now how is that going to make Punk look? It would make Punk look weak and Heyman completely right in saying that he made Punk and that he's nothing without him. It would ruin Punk's character.


----------



## Amber B

KingSheamus said:


> So he couldn't use The Shield for his own personal gain? That's a ONE MAN mission in my opinion. Using The Shield to get one over on Heyman & Axel is whatever. You will hate regardless because you're just another forum user, and I'm that as well. Why give credence to my ideas? You know best, obviously. i'm planting seeds and justifying them, that's all i do.


Punk needing their help to get one over on Heyman and Curtis Axel non factoring ass makes Punk look like a punk and the Shield gains nothing. Punk wouldn't pay them and the Shield don't do favors just because. They do it because it will further them in their careers and money is transferred. 

It's Paul Heyman and Curtis Axel for fucks sake.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I guess you're talking about the trip he made there with rest of the CZW where by the end of the night the only guys standing were him, Masada and Drew Gulak.



Yes! That was the part, lol.


----------



## Waffelz

Does anyone have the video of Ambrose getting cut with the chainsaw?


----------



## Itami

Has anyone noticed how Ambrose has toned down on the crazy? Like he's not freaking out over others kicking out and just generally isn't doing other weird shit.

How many times can we ask for character development... and now they seem to go backwards.

I'm getting real bored with Shield rn. The only thing that intrigues me is this potential alliance with HHH/Orton.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Itami said:


> Has anyone noticed how Ambrose has toned down on the crazy? Like he's not freaking out over others kicking out and just generally isn't doing other weird shit.
> 
> How many times can we ask for character development... and now they seem to go backwards.
> 
> I'm getting real bored with Shield rn. The only thing that intrigues me is this potential alliance with HHH/Orton.



He hasn't really fought a singles match in a while, but if you notice him ringside when Seth is fighting he still goes ape shit every time Seth gets hit with something. It's actually pretty hysterical.


----------



## CM BORK

Turn Rollins face and let him use his moves to get over. He's so limited as a heel. It's time for The Shield to break up and part ways now.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

SubZero3:16 said:


> Okay this is the last time I'm replying to you. If Punk uses the shield to get one over on Heyman, it would then become that Punk couldn't beat Heyman or Axel without help. Punk would be made to look like an actual punk because he couldn't defeat Axel or Heyman on his own despite having a 434 day WWE Championship run. Now how is that going to make Punk look? It would make Punk look weak and Heyman completely right in saying that he made Punk and that he's nothing without him. It would ruin Punk's character.


Opinions are opinions, you obviously know best.

Punk must always do things by himself, otherwise his character is ruined.


----------



## Deptford

Ambrose vs. Punk needs to take place way after Shield is broken up and Ambrose is an established singles wrestler. WHo know, if Punk really is retiring in 2015 he could go out putting Ambrose over. 

There no reason at all for Punk to go anywhere near The Shield at the moment. It would be extremely out of place, random, and just sloppy booking.


----------



## Amber B

CM BORK said:


> Turn Rollins face and let him use his moves to get over. He's so limited as a heel. It's time for The Shield to break up and part ways now.


None of them are ready to go solo right now and they're obviously being protected for when they so solo. As long as they continue to look strong, I'm all good. The minute it becomes a Nexus/New Nexus situation is when everyone should worry but I don't think it will get to that level.

I'd rather have a strong team being slowly groomed to be the next legit stars for the company than have a strong team broken up prematurely to become a bunch of Heath Slaters and Justin Gabriels.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

I am waiting for Wyatts vs Shield rivalry to commence


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Waffelz said:


> Does anyone have the video of Ambrose getting cut with the chainsaw?


The Spot:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-i_JvO-KGjY

Moxley speaks about the spot:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPebiru6oEA


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Really really decent interview w/ Reigns, I know one of the guys was asking for questions off reddit users a couple of days ago. Definitely one of the better interviews I've heard from these guys. 

Roman's part starts around 26 minutes in. 



> Mike and Billy talked to Roman Reigns, ahead of WWE going to Boston, talking about growing up in one of the most famous families in all of professional wrestling, being on the road with The Shield, tattoos etc


http://www.spreaker.com/user/mikewendt/mike_billy_episode_041_08_29_13

"I look at Dean and Seth like brothers now." 8*D8*D8*D

"Get some Shield popcorn" :lmao

Side note pictures of Smackdown (Hopefully I don't spoil anything for anyone with these):


----------



## BaBy FireFly

iamnotanugget said:


> Details please!


I was hanging out with one of my trainers/mentors somewhere and the guys popped up there lol. So I took that opportunity to chit chat


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> I was hanging out with one of my trainers/mentors somewhere and the guys popped up there lol. So I took that opportunity to chit chat


That's all you are going to give us.... WAHHHHH :lol :sad::mark:


----------



## NeyNey

Itami said:


> Has anyone noticed how Ambrose has toned down on the crazy? Like he's not freaking out over others kicking out and just generally isn't doing other weird shit.
> 
> How many times can we ask for character development... and now they seem to go backwards.
> 
> I'm getting real bored with Shield rn. The only thing that intrigues me is this potential alliance with HHH/Orton.


Maybe it seems like that cause they wanna give his crazy turn more impact when they split or something like that. 
Look at Rollins and Reigns, nothing goes backwards. 

Ambrose *is* best on his own. 
When all attention is on him again, he will do the craziest shit of all time. 



CM BORK said:


> Turn Rollins face and let him use his moves to get over. He's so limited as a heel. It's time for The Shield to break up and part ways now.


Even without a face turn his moves get him over. 
You can see almost everybody jizzing over his sells and spots after every match, which is totally understandable.
I love him as heel.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Side note pictures of Smackdown (Hopefully I don't spoil anything for anyone with these):


LOL HOW CAN YOU FORGET THE BEST ONE???



Spoiler: SD Pic



Just Imagine these arms around your body for a moment. 
I could *die* there and don't give a fuck about it.
Jesus fucking Christ.












I need to watch SD very soon. Pics look awesome and there seem to be many Ambrose moments.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> LOL HOW CAN YOU FORGET THE BEST ONE???
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD Pic
> 
> 
> 
> Just Imagine these arms around your body for a moment.
> I could *die* there and don't give a fuck about it.
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to watch SD very soon. Pics look awesome and there seem to be many Ambrose moments.


Something about his lips in that picture (oh and ARMMMMSSS) 

So much sass from all three of them in tonight's Smackdown. Sassy little shits. :lmao :ambrose2 

Someone (on tumblr) is going to be busy making gifs

P.s Now I know how to make a spoiler.... I'm such a newbie.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Spoiler: Smackdown



I enjoyed seeing so much Shield, but in that last segment they kinda looked like Ortons bitches.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> That's all you are going to give us.... WAHHHHH :lol :sad::mark:


Lol what do you want to know? Btw dean smells good LOL.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Clem said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed seeing so much Shield, but in that last segment they kinda looked like Ortons bitches.


As much as it pains me, I partly agree with this. Especially when they were passing him the spray can and belt, listening to him tell them to pull Bryan up for him to attack.

The only positives I'm taking for this are that they are involved in a top storyline, getting a crap ton of TV time which is making more casuals catch some awesome wrestling, also that they are still really young in wrestling terms and this is only the beginning for them (kinda think this is them paying their dues, sort of thing) and the storyline - it can go in any direction.

Also, if you are 'getting paid' to do something, then you're going to do it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> Lol what do you want to know? *Btw dean smells good LOL*.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Never a doubt in my mind :faint: :lmao

Not really sure... Whatever you want to say  What kinda things did you talk about?






I'm so jealous LOL


----------



## JackieLackey

Is anyone else disappointed that The Shield are sort of on the back burner when it comes to defending their titles, especially at PPVs? I mean, they have a decent position in the Orton/McMahon takeover right now but it seems that the belts are once again not relevant, even though the US title and tag team titles are on talented wrestlers right now. I am waiting for the day that Dean Ambrose becomes world champion, he's my favorite in The Shield and is very skilled in every way.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Never a doubt in my mind :faint: :lmao
> 
> Not really sure... Whatever you want to say  What kinda things did you talk about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous LOL


This was not my first time meeting him, last time I ran into them at a hooters LOL! Since I wrestle and in training we talked about that stuff and I asked him for advice and things like that. Super chilled and laid back.


----------



## Asenath

BaBy FireFly said:


> Btw dean smells good LOL.


There are things in this world I expect. This was not one of them.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> There are things in this world I expect. This was not one of them.


You thought he would be smelly? Or did I read this wrong? Lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BaBy FireFly said:


> This was not my first time meeting him, *last time I ran into them at a hooters LOL*! Since I wrestle and in training we talked about that stuff and I asked him for advice and things like that. Super chilled and laid back.


Classy boys..... Just kidding :lmao

That's pretty awesome. 


Oh and just going to leave this here 










:faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Crozer

Ambrose holding the WWE title for 2 fucking seconds was glorious. :mark:


----------



## Bryan D.

He'll hold it for 435 days. Soon..


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Classy boys..... Just kidding :lmao
> 
> That's pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> Oh and just going to leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :faint::faint::faint::faint:


Lol.
And lol at I want him bad gif hehehe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Crozer

Hopefully he holds it for a decade for us to witness all the crazy fucking shit that goes on in his brain like that picture of Jesus at that long-ass table eating or sharing food with those people.

WE ARE THE DISCIPLES OF THE LORD GOD The AMBROSE.


----------



## Asenath

BaBy FireFly said:


> You thought he would be smelly? Or did I read this wrong? Lol


Well, I didn't think he'd be rank or anything. He looks like he bathes - or the other two hold him down and pour water over his head. Or something. XD


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Crozer said:


> Ambrose holding the WWE title for 2 fucking seconds was glorious. :mark:












YES IT WAS


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I was just coming here to post about whether or not to shell out the $75 to meet them next week in NY and another $25 to get my picture taken with them but, seeing yet another person say how wonderful Dean smells, $100 is looking like chump change. *drools*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Well, I didn't think he'd be rank or anything. He looks like he bathes - *or the other two hold him down and pour water over his head. Or something.* XD


This made me laugh way more than it should :lmao :lmao


----------



## truelove

as in love as the shield that I am, Aj styles looks like he may actually leave TNA now lets say if he does would you accept him as a 4th member of the shield or a back up just in case any of them god forbid get hurt


----------



## SubZero3:16

truelove said:


> as in love as the shield that I am, Aj styles looks like he may actually leave TNA now lets say if he does would you accept him as a 4th member of the shield or a back up just in case any of them god forbid get hurt












If it ain't broke, don't try to fix it. The Shield doesn't need any back up. If someone is injured well that's just how it goes. A step-in guy would seem weird as it has never been done for anyone else before.


----------



## Asenath

truelove said:


> as in love as the shield that I am, Aj styles looks like he may actually leave TNA now lets say if he does would you accept him as a 4th member of the shield or a back up just in case any of them god forbid get hurt














JackieLackey said:


> Is anyone else disappointed that The Shield are sort of on the back burner when it comes to defending their titles, especially at PPVs?


To be quite honest, I'm surprised they've done as much winning as they have. Usually midcard belts are an automatic prescription for jobbing -- I guess they wanted to keep them strong to look good for the Corporation. As good as they look holding gold, those belts have got to move on to new owners. They are poison for a midcarder.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

truelove said:


> as in love as the shield that I am, Aj styles looks like he may actually leave TNA now lets say if he does would you accept him as a 4th member of the shield or a back up just in case any of them god forbid get hurt


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


>


Oh the irony of that gif. That was taken when The Shield had a match with Orton a few months ago and Orton was about to rko Seth when 
Roman pulled him out. Now they're on the same team. :lol


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh the irony of that gif. That was taken when The Shield had a match with Orton a few months ago and Orton was about to rko Seth when
> Roman pulled him out. Now they're on the same team. :lol


Not for long. I'm telling you --

Watch the boys and their body language when HHH smugs all over them or Randy half-asses his way up the ramp. There will be a ~shocking swerve~ soon, and they're telling us all right now.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Asenath said:


> Not for long. I'm telling you --
> 
> Watch the boys and their body language when HHH smugs all over them or Randy half-asses his way up the ramp. There will be a ~shocking swerve~ soon, and they're telling us all right now.


----------



## Amber B

truelove said:


> as in love as the shield that I am, Aj styles looks like he may actually leave TNA now lets say if he does would you accept him as a 4th member of the shield or a back up just in case any of them god forbid get hurt












And Styles isn't going anywhere.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Not for long. I'm telling you --
> 
> Watch the boys and their body language when HHH smugs all over them or Randy half-asses his way up the ramp. There will be a ~shocking swerve~ soon, and they're telling us all right now.


I agree. Even with that little gif. Dean's all like 'here take your stupid little belt.'

Can't wait for Smackdown tonight :mark:


----------



## TankOfRate

Yeah imagine AJ Styles in The Shield

"BELIEVE IN THE..... _shield_"

Sorta OT but man, I really do not see him in the WWE at all. As good as he is in the ring he has the personality of a dead fish and a really awful look. I don't see him fitting into this ~indy revolution~ going on tbh. He'll probably stay in TNA because he probably realizes this. 

-back to business-

I hate to say it, but I'm really loving Orton and The Shield together tbh. Not as in 'Orton as the fourth member' but 'Orton and The Shield starting some bro-lliance'. They actually showed some decent chemistry on Smackdown. They're essentially his second-hand men now, but I'm still holding out for them eventually peace-ing out of the Corporation when they realize they're being treated like bitches. Either way, I'm not mad at all with how much Shield is on TV right now.


----------



## Joshi Judas

If Kaitlyn and Seth go one on one, the viewers would have trouble keeping up.


----------



## Mr. I

AJ Styles does not even slightly fit in the Shield's shtick of young, vicious rookies out to make a name for themselves.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Asenath said:


> Not for long. I'm telling you --
> 
> Watch the boys and their body language when HHH smugs all over them or Randy half-asses his way up the ramp. There will be a ~shocking swerve~ soon, and they're telling us all right now.












And AJ Styles










Don't get me wrong he's talented, but no, just no with him being aligned with The Shield


----------



## NO!

When do you guys think is the right time to take the belts off of The Shield? Should they lose all of them on the same night? I don't see one credible babyface who can win the U.S. title from Ambrose. I don't want to see Kofi Kingston win a midcard title for the thousandth time. On the other hand... Sami Zayn vs. Ambrose doesn't sound bad.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I don't think they're losing it anytime soon, but when they do, I see it happening on the same night. They shouldn't for a good while though. With The Corporation storyline going on, there is an opportunity for some good feuds. Ziggler would be getting kinda demoted with another US Title feud, but by tying it into the Main Storyline, the belt may finally gain some focus and benefit from it. Same for Henry/Show vs Rollins/Reigns.


----------



## TankOfRate

Quoth the Raven said:


> If Kaitlyn and Seth go one on one, the viewers would have trouble keeping up.


I rarely even swing that way, but Kaitlyn does things to me. And I 100% swing the way of The Shield so it goes without saying that I'm here for this.



NO! said:


> When do you guys think is the right time to take the belts off of The Shield? Should they lose all of them on the same night? I don't see one credible babyface who can win the U.S. title from Ambrose. I don't want to see Kofi Kingston win a midcard title for the thousandth time. On the other hand... Sami Zayn vs. Ambrose doesn't sound bad.


To be honest those titles don't mean anything for The Shield. Especially now that they're involved with the Corporation angle. They're only holding them for image purposes, which I kind of understand, but I wouldn't mind seeing them drop them. That's the thing though, there's nobody to drop them to. Unless they use the Corporation angle to do it, and build up some credible babyfaces (I like the idea of NXT call-ups), they'll probably just hold them until there's an opportunity to drop them randomly and then move on with their lives.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Styles is like almost 10 years older than Reigns, Rollins or Ambrose. No way in hell he'd fit into their group. Besides weren't there some rumors that WWE isn't even remotely interested in him? And didn't he extend his deal with TNA? So nope.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

They need to start defending their belts again. They're just sitting on them now. Even if it's bullshit matches that they're gonna win. At least show them as fighting champions. That'll give them and the titles more props.


----------



## A Double Dragon

The tag team division is stagnating even more now with Rollins and Reigns as the champions, don't get me wrong I like The Shield a lot, but in order to develop PTP, Cesaro and Swagger etc, there needs to be some flow between these teams and rivalry for the titles, and quick before we have to put up with Primo and Epico again


----------



## Joshi Judas

They're going the right direction. There's kind of a feud brewing between PTP and Real Americans, Henry/Show will be a big challenge for Rollins/Reigns as well, Los Matadores are coming in, and Harper/Rowan and The Usos are in the scene too.

It's good they're atleast showing a rivalry between two teams outside of the title picture. But The Shield is so far above the other teams that making any challenger look like a threat will be difficult.


----------



## SubZero3:16

They need to hurry up and perfect cloning because....gotdamn!!!


----------



## cindel25

I saw some gifs of smackdown tonight and let me tell you.....NO TO FUCKING RANDY ORTON WITH THE SHIELD!

I don't like seeing him with them. PERIOD. Please get the orange one away from them PLEASEEEEEEE!!! 

I'm falling in love with Sethie. His bromance with Roman is just too cute for me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> I saw some gifs of smackdown tonight and let me tell you.....NO TO FUCKING RANDY ORTON WITH THE SHIELD!
> 
> I don't like seeing him with them. PERIOD. Please get the orange one away from them PLEASEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> I'm falling in love with Sethie. His bromance with Roman is just too cute for me.


I saw them too, and I was immediately disgusted. But I tried to look on brightside and was like hey, at least they are in the main storyline.

Rolleigns 4ever!!:yum:


----------



## Gaston

Who do you think will be the Marty jannetty of the Shield once they break up?


----------



## Crozer

rton2


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> Well, I didn't think he'd be rank or anything. He looks like he bathes - or the other two hold him down and pour water over his head. Or something. XD


Lmao!! You crack me up!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I mentioned it in the old thread but back in April when I was at the cac I over heard a wwe worker (can't say who) mention that they where planning to put the shield with randy... Maybe this is what the person meant.
My one friend calls seth Karella Deville because of his hair lol

Now about AJ Styles...I met him when tna was here for some tapings and I asked him about going to wwe...he told me that awhile back he was actually offered something but said it was not enough money to be leaving his wife all the time like that and that his wife was also pregnant and going to college. He also said his mom taught him his family comes first so he picked his family over wwe. At least that's what he said. Who knows if he would take it now if he had the opportunity now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

Roman...lawd.... To see it on TV....I can't 











Someone pleas post that gif again...


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Roman...lawd.... To see it on TV....I can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone pleas post that gif again...


Don't know which gif you were referring to


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't know which gif you were referring to


Yes!!!! Thank you. Omg I can't :yum: Licking his lips and gave a little smirk...


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Roman is learning from Dean...smirking and licking your lips drives the women mad


----------



## cindel25

BaBy FireFly said:


> Roman is learning from Dean...smirking and licking your lips drives the women mad


PREACH!!! I'm going to be having some......nice dreams tonight. :angel


----------



## BaBy FireFly

cindel25 said:


> PREACH!!! I'm going to be having some......nice dreams tonight. :angel


LOL!! :-D :-D


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Why the hell is Roman so thug?










All his gif have me :lmao gif would be even better if it said "leggo"


----------



## cindel25

ROMAN I WANT YOUR LOVIN!!!!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Serious question...I know Dean hates the internet and considers it evil, but Seth and Roman are pretty active on twitter so they have to have an idea...but do you think any of them know the panties girls are dropping for them online, so they play up to the camera with the kissy,pouty faces and sticking their tongues out,etc? Do they know what studs they're considered and are totally playing it up on tv knowing what a tizzy they're throwing the fangirls into?

Again, it's a totally serious question.


----------



## CM BORK

This thread lol. 

At least it's not Orton or Cena.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Serious question...I know Dean hates the internet and considers it evil, but Seth and Roman are pretty active on twitter so they have to have an idea...but do you think any of them know the panties girls are dropping for them online, so they play up to the camera with the kissy,pouty faces and sticking their tongues out,etc? Do they know what studs they're considered and are totally playing it up on tv knowing what a tizzy they're throwing the fangirls into?
> 
> Again, it's a totally serious question.


I'm sure a business man like Vince already knows the mindset of female fans. Probably why we got our Zigglers Ortons HBKs etc and certain segments.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Serious question...I know Dean hates the internet and considers it evil, but Seth and Roman are pretty active on twitter so they have to have an idea...but do you think any of them know the panties girls are dropping for them online, so they play up to the camera with the kissy,pouty faces and sticking their tongues out,etc? Do they know what studs they're considered and are totally playing it up on tv knowing what a tizzy they're throwing the fangirls into?
> 
> Again, it's a totally serious question.


I think so, especially seth because for awhile he kept posting twit pics and videos of them in the gym LOL! That tease! Lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Serious question...I know Dean hates the internet and considers it evil, but Seth and Roman are pretty active on twitter so they have to have an idea...but do you think any of them know the panties girls are dropping for them online, so they play up to the camera with the kissy,pouty faces and sticking their tongues out,etc? Do they know what studs they're considered and are totally playing it up on tv knowing what a tizzy they're throwing the fangirls into?
> 
> Again, it's a totally serious question.


Oh, without a doubt, they know what they are doing! 

Remember that one point when shirtless cross fit pics were coming out in quick succession, one after the other after the other, I was convinced that they were just trolling the fangirls. :lol

Not that anyone was complaining


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh, without a doubt, they know what they are doing!
> 
> Remember that one point when shirtless cross fit pics were coming out in quick succession, one after the other after the other, I was convinced that they were just trolling the fangirls. :lol
> 
> Not that anyone was complaining


Seth would post videos too lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eddie Ray

guys, i'm just not getting my Ambrose fix...he seems to be getting overshadowed so badly. he needs promo time...


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> guys, i'm just not getting my Ambrose fix...he seems to be getting overshadowed so badly. he needs promo time...


This.

Have the say I am love him "not impressed" facial expressions when Shield are guarding the ring though and when Randy is anywhere near him :lol :lmao


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> This.
> 
> Have the say I am love him "not impressed" facial expressions when Shield are guarding the ring though and when Randy is anywhere near him :lol :lmao


Lol me too...I was cracking up when I was at the show.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I honestly did not like the way Orton was barking orders at The Shield on Smackdown

I was like









Who the hell does he think he's talking to?

I really hope there's a swerve coming and The Shield turns on Orton.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> I honestly did not like the way Orton was barking orders at The Shield on Smackdown
> 
> I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell does he think he's talking to?
> 
> I really hope there's a swerve coming and The Shield turns on Orton.


Somewhere along the line I really think there will be a swerve somewhere. Unless the little looks and mannerisms between the three of them are just me/others over thinking the crap outta them :lol


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> I honestly did not like the way Orton was barking orders at The Shield on Smackdown
> 
> I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell does he think he's talking to?
> 
> I really hope there's a swerve coming and The Shield turns on Orton.


:clap


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> I really hope there's a swerve coming and The Shield turns on Orton.


They'll fuck up Orton so bad. :clap
Just the look in Ambroe eyes dude, something's going on, seriously! 

It was like "_Just wait you disgusting motherfucker!_" when Orton stood in the ring and Shield made their Fist-sign.
And the way he gave Randy the belt was like "_Take your piece of trash..._" 

Shield will so fucking turn on Orton dude...
There *is* just something, I FEEL IT!
And then we don't have Zigglers head between the ropes, it will be Orton, bloody, sweaty and pathetic AHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!










Ambrose will shine soon enough. He's just patient and kind enough to give the other guys some time to shine before ...*THE SUPERNOVA IS COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> Shield will so fucking turn on Orton dude...
> There is just something, I FEEL IT!
> And then we don't have Zigglers head between the ropes, it will be Orton, bloody, sweaty and pathetic AHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heel

Shield HAVE to turn on Orton at some point, they have to. Because the role they're in means that if the babyfaces ever get some heat, they're going to be the ones taking the beatings and not Orton/HHH. And if that happens enough they could become geeks very quickly. These guys are too fucking talented to be Legacy 2.0.


----------



## Bryan D.

Ambrose had the title for a couple of seconds.

:mark: :mark:

Greatest moment ever..


----------



## Deptford

Bryan D. said:


> Ambrose had the title for a couple of seconds.
> 
> :mark: :mark:
> 
> Greatest moment ever..


holy shit :mark: here I come for the recaps, youtube. Shield may not be the only reason I watch RAW but they've been the only reason I go back and watch Smackdown most of the time.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


>


I miss him doing this


----------



## Soulrollins

Bryan D. said:


> Ambrose had the title for a couple of seconds.
> 
> :mark: :mark:
> 
> Greatest moment ever..


Seriously.. I can't help thinking that one of them should win a world title right now. Please!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> I miss him doing this


Me too!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Crozer

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Serious question...I know Dean hates the internet and considers it evil, but Seth and Roman are pretty active on twitter so they have to have an idea...but do you think any of them know the panties girls are dropping for them online, so they play up to the camera with the kissy,pouty faces and sticking their tongues out,etc? Do they know what studs they're considered and are totally playing it up on tv knowing what a tizzy they're throwing the fangirls into?
> 
> Again, it's a totally serious question.



How do you know Ambrose hates the internet lols? o.o


----------



## pwlax8

So, on my plane to Boston today, Seth Rollins takes the seat right behind me. He seemed really tired so I didn't want to ask him for a picture


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Crozer said:


> How do you know Ambrose hates the internet lols? o.o


Because ambrose himself said that he hates social media and doesnt really care too much for the internet...just only uses it for what it needs to be used for and that's it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

pwlax8 said:


> So, on my plane to Boston today, Seth Rollins takes the seat right behind me. He seemed really tired so I didn't want to ask him for a picture


That's happened to me before, but different person lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Yup, this pretty much sums everything up :lmao :lmao


----------



## CM Jewels

I'm sure the chicks The Shield are banging probably know nothing about the WWE or wrestling in general, lol.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

CM Jewels said:


> I'm sure the chicks The Shield are banging probably know nothing about the WWE or wrestling in general, lol.


You would be quite surprised...but I am not getting into that LOL!


----------



## PUNKY

BaBy FireFly said:


> You would be quite surprised...but I am not getting into that LOL!


hey you can't drop something like that and then not tell us


----------



## Reservoir Angel

pwlax8 said:


> So, on my plane to Boston today, Seth Rollins takes the seat right behind me. He seemed really tired so I didn't want to ask him for a picture


If this happened to me I'd spend the entire flight with the words "Mile High Club" burned onto my mind.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> hey you can't drop something like that and then not tell us












:lol


----------



## cindel25

BaBy FireFly said:


> You would be quite surprised...but I am not getting into that LOL!


Please share with the class...:genius


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

BaBy FireFly said:


> You would be quite surprised...but I am not getting into that LOL!


My first thoughts on this comment were...

1. Someone(s) is screwing a guy(s). (Each other?)
2. Someone(s) is screwing WWE diva(s) or female wrestlers in other promotions.
3. Someone(s) is screwing a female official(s)...Stephanie?


----------



## NO!




----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

Heel Ambrose vs Face Rollins in a ladder match. It's gonna happen.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

Ambrose could work very well as a face, just not in the current era's mold of babyfaces. He's a guy that could very well get cheers without pandering and keeping the same mannerisms. Think of Austin in '97. Same character, same attitude, but was getting cheered. 

Rollins, IMO, will turn face at the culmination of the corporation angle. He's too easy to enjoy in ring and would get a huge pop for turning on the SHIELD/Orton/HHH. 

Reigns is the most protected and has the best main event appeal at the moment, so I think he'll remain as a heel and be pushed up as the kayfabe #2 most powerful guy in the corporation helping to elevate his status among the roster. This would allow them to remain flexible with him after the eventual SHIELD break to either turn him and/or push him depending on if he's ready in their eyes. He's not going to wow anyone with his promos at this time, but he has the great presence, voice and demeanor to be a main eventer.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

ambrose isn't meant to be a face...i just can't see it.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

The closest you'll see Ambrose as a face is if they make him a tweener. He'll never, should never, go full blown face.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

Ambrose could be an Austin/Raven/Roddy Piper type of babyface who doesn't really change his personality but only directs his venom predominately at heels and less at other babyfaces. But to do this I think he really should shave his head to try and separate himself from his old look, and to look more intimidating.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*



markedfordeath said:


> has anyone noticed that Ambrose is actually very creepy in real life too?


He's not creepy. He's just an awkward duckling.


----------



## BigEMartin

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

Rollins needs to be a face!!


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*

I'm not sure about Ambrose bur I definitely see Rollins working a face.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*



markedfordeath said:


> has anyone noticed that Ambrose is actually very creepy in real life too?


No. He's just awkward and has a different personality. I can relate to the way he is.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Ambrose/Rollins as babyfaces*



RatedR10 said:


> No. He's just awkward and has a different personality. I can relate to the way he is.


me too. i am terrible in social situations.

On topic I actually love the idea of Ambrose as a face. he could easily pull of the Anti-hero face character although I'd only turn him after an extensive top heel run when he eventually ends up winning over the crowd. If the crowd turns him face then the WWE should follow up, if the heel isn't getting treated like a heel by the crowd then he truly isn't a heel anymore.


----------



## krai999

face it he's gonna eventually turn face. The great heels in wwe were faces like piper Triple H Orton Jake Roberts. May I go on?


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

I have a question for all the horny girls who live in this thread. If you were in a SEXUAL GAUNTLET with all three members of the Shield, what order would you prefer? feel free to explain why.


----------



## Xapury

Are you going to touch yourself with the response or what?lmao


----------



## Asenath

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> I have a question for all the horny girls who live in this thread. If you were in a SEXUAL GAUNTLET with all three members of the Shield, what order would you prefer? feel free to explain why.


----------

